# Specialized Sammelthread



## IGGY (24. August 2006)

HI Specialized Fahrer! 
Ich wollte mal einen Thread starten in dem nur Specialized Bikes gepostet werden.
Ich bin mal gespannt was für schöne Exemplare so zum Vorschein kommen.
Ich mache mal den Anfang!





Teileliste:

S-Works 2006 Frame 19"
Crossmax SL
SID Team 2006 Poplock
Truvativ Stylo Carbon
SRAM XO Schaltwerk-Gripshifter-Kassette
Hollowpin Kette
XTR Umwerfer
Avid SD 7
Extralite Ultralevers
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
WCS Vorbau-OS Lenker
Criss King Steuersatz
Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Eggbeater
Schwalbe NN
Tune AC 16/17
Titan-Aluschraubentuning
Michelin Latexschläuche
2mal Rib Cage Carbon
9,41 Kilo


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. August 2006)

Bald ist das gesamte Forum durch "postet mal eure $Hersteller Bikes" durchsetzt. ;^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (24. August 2006)

..klasse Idee iggy!

Hattes Du die Heute morgen beim fliesen? 


meins:





..und Teileliste:


Rahmen: Specilaized s-works carbon HT 2006 
Gabel : Pace RC 31 carbon
Steuersatz: cane creek
Vorbau: syntace F99 120mm
Lenker: syntace duraflite carbon 9°
Sattelstütze : Thomson elite
Sattel : tune speedneedle
Bremshebel : Avid Ultimate
Bremsen : Avid Ultimate
Schaltung : Paul Thumbies mit Dura Ace Shiftern 9fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Bremszüge: Nokon
Kurbel: tune big foot 175mm  LK 94mm
Innenlager: tune AC 38 ti
Kettenblatt groß: Race Face 42 Zähne silber 
Kettenblatt klein: TA 30 Zähne silber
Kettenblattschrauben: tune
Pedale: Ritchey V4 pro
Kette: sram 
Kassette: sram PG990
Felgen: Mavic 618 ceramic
Naben: DT Swiss 240 silber
Speichen: DT Revolution
(LRS built by Whizz Wheels)
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
Schläuche: Schwalbe  XXLight
Felgenband: Schwalbe


Frank


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. August 2006)

Kurbel, Spanner und Nokon in Rot hätten farblich besser gepasst, aber meins ist ja auch etwas bunt.




Innenlager:   	Shimano XT ES-71
Bremsen:  	Formula B4 Pro+ 160/160mm
Züge: 		Jagwire Sealed
Kassette: 	Shimano XT CS-M760 w/alloy lockring
Kette:  	Shimano XT
Kurbel:   Shimano XT FC-M752 (2-fach Mod)
--KB-Schrauben:  	Shimano Alu
--Großes KB:  	Shimano Deore FC-M540 44t
--Kleines KB:  	Shimano Deore FC-M540 32t
Computer: 	Ciclomaster CM436M
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR FD-M952
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR RD-M952 SGS
Gabel: 	Rock Shox SID Team w/85mm Travel
Dämpfer:  	Fox Float R (included in Frame)
Rahmen:  	Specialized Epic FSR M4
Griffe: 	Specialized
Lenker:  	Ritchey WCS 03 555
Steuersatz:  	Cane Creek S-2
Steuersatzkappe: 	Specialized 5g + Aloy Bolt
Pedale:  	Ritchey V4 Pro 2006
Schnellspanner: 	Shimano Deore w/ Mounty Excenter
Sattelklemm:  	Specialized
Sattel:  	Tune Speedneedle
Sattelstütze:  	Extralite The Post UL 30,9/360
Schalthebel:  	Shimano SL-M570 w/o display
Vorbau:  	Richtey Pro 05 90mm/7° Ti-steerclampbolts
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred 05
Schläuche: 	Schwalbe Light
Vorderrad (Front): 		673 	 
Hinterrad (Rear): 		769 	 
--Felgen:  	Mavic XC717D
--Speichen:  	DT Swiss Revolution 2.0/1.5/2.0
--Nippel:  	DT Swiss Prolock
--Nabe vorne:  	American Classic MTB Disc
--Nabe hinten:  	American Classic MTB Disc
Misc Option:  	Remote Lockout Lever (66g)


----------



## Mr.A (24. August 2006)

meins 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/281121


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (25. August 2006)

MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes > Cross-Country Racing


----------



## pueftel (25. August 2006)

..hat es doch fast sechs Stunden gedauert, will nicht noch jemand den Vorbau bemängeln oder die Sattelüberhöhung!? 

Zu solchem Kommentaren fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.

Hier geht es wirklich langsam zu wie bei "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier". Gebetsmühlenartig wird hier jeden Tag gepredigt was sein und was nicht sein darf. Das macht doch keinen Spass mehr.

Lassen wir einfach iggy entscheiden was für Räder in seinen Thread dürfen.

Ich für meinen Teil finde das enduro klasse. Könnte noch mal jemand ein Demo zeigen!?


Frank





			
				Hattori Hanzo schrieb:
			
		

> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes > Cross-Country Racing


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

@Hattori Hanzo
Klasse Beitrag


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

@Mr.A
Klasse Bike. Damit würde ich auch mal gerne den Berg runterfahren. Aber ich denke dafür habe ich nicht genug Mut um richtig GAS zu geben. Währe aber mal eine Erfahrung.


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. August 2006)

Hmmm... schade mein Demo kann ich ja dann hier nicht pos(t)en, weil nicht "Cross-Country Racing". Und mein Epic ist völlig von der Stange, da könnte ich quasi auch auf die Specialized Seite verweisen


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

Klar kannst du das! Ist ein Specialized Sammelthread und kein nur CC Bikes! Alles rein was von Specialized ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (25. August 2006)

..mein altes 05er:






Teileliste:

Rahmen: Specilaized s-works m5 HT 2005 
Gabel : Pace RC 31 carbon
Steuersatz: wtb gg
Vorbau: moots 10° 130mm
Lenker: s-works carbon
Sattelstütze : Thomson elite
Sattel : flite evo carbon
Bremshebel : Paul
Bremsen : sram 9.0 sl
Schaltung : sram xo
Schaltwerk: sram xo 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltzüge: sram
Bremszüge: sram
Kurbel: XT 05
Innenlager: XT 05
Pedale: eggbeater sl
Kette: sram 
Kassette: sram PG990
Felgen: Mavic 618 ceramic
Naben: DT Swiss 240 silber
Speichen: DT Revolution
(LRS built by Whizz Wheels)
Reifen: maxxis larsen tt 2,35
Schläuche: Schwalbe  XXLight
Felgenband: Schwalbe


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

Schönes Rad  Was wiegt es denn?
Die reifen mit dem roten Streifen finde ich jedoch nicht passend. Die gibt es doch auch ohne!


----------



## pueftel (25. August 2006)

..es wog mal so um die 9,6kg. Dann musste ich mich leider von Ihm trennen, ist aber ne andere Geschichte und ne lange ausserdem .

Die Larsen habe ich damals leider nur mit diesen roten Streifen bekommen, sah in natura aber dann gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus.


Frank


----------



## domip2 (25. August 2006)

is halt mehr dirt^^


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kannst du das! Ist ein Specialized Sammelthread und kein nur CC Bikes! Alles rein was von Specialized ist!



Na denn  






Gabel: Boxxer Race, Bremsen: Gustav M, Schaltung: Ultegra, Ventilkappen: Totenköpfe.

Vor dem letzten Umbau hat es noch so ausgesehen (siehe unten):






Mein Epic Marathon (06) und mein P2 (05) sind von der Stange also nicht abbildungswert


----------



## pueftel (25. August 2006)

@DH-Ralli


..ich kenn mich ja bei euch nicht so aus aber die shiver sah ja wohl um Welten besser aus.


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (25. August 2006)

der sattel vom alten  

is ja nur noch häßlich

ein slr würd dem bike bestimmt net schlecht stehen dadurch sparst du gewicht und dein bike wird wendiger


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @DH-Ralli
> 
> 
> ..ich kenn mich ja bei euch nicht so aus aber die shiver sah ja wohl um Welten besser aus.
> ...



Es geht nicht immer nur ums aussehen   Shiver ist weniger steif und ein gutes Kilo schwerer. Typische "Old Shool" Gabel - wenngleich sie mir 4 Jahre ganz gute Dienste geleistet hat, nun aber in den verdienten Ruhestand gegangen ist.


----------



## pueftel (25. August 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht immer nur ums aussehen




..da gebe ich Dir recht. Mein Einwand bezog sich ja nur auf die Optik


Frank


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..da gebe ich Dir recht. Mein Einwand bezog sich ja nur auf die Optik, Frank



Optisch mochte ich die Shiver auch gerne. Aber mal Themenwechsel, wie schwer ist denn Dein S-Works HT (das 06er)? Das sieht ja ungemein leicht aus. Die goldenen Teile sind sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber zumindest der Rest sieht unbestritten super aus.


----------



## uphillking (25. August 2006)

(19)98'er Stumpjumper M2  ;-)


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

Oh sehr schick das Stumpjumper!Wird das noch bewegt?


----------



## uphillking (25. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oh sehr schick das Stumpjumper!Wird das noch bewegt?



'türlich !

Aber ich muss gestehen, und das hört sich vielleicht jetzt etwas "dekadent" an, seit einiger Zeit nur noch im Herbst und Winter bei Schlamm, Matsch und Schnee...
Bei drei Bikes muss halt das älteste "dran glauben"  ;-)


----------



## pueftel (26. August 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal Themenwechsel, wie schwer ist denn Dein S-Works HT (das 06er)? Das sieht ja ungemein leicht aus.




..ich denke mal so um die 8,6 Kg. Muss es mal wieder mit den neuen Reifen wiegen. In der nächsten Zeit kommen noch ein neuer LRS und neue Pedale. Da ist locker noch ein halbes kg drin.

Frank


----------



## IGGY (26. August 2006)

Sieht auch geil aus 
Der neue HT Rahmen aus Alu soll 1000â¬ kosten. Ups!


----------



## Clemens (28. August 2006)

mein 2003er Epic





und das 2004er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. August 2006)

Das 2003er sieht Klasse aus


----------



## daniel77 (29. August 2006)

(Sattelstellung wurde mittlerweile korrigiert)

Specialized FSRxc 2005
Fox Float R ProPedal; Manitou R7
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Shifter: XTR
Kurbel: XT
Bremsen: Avid SD 7
Bremshebel: Avid SD SL
LRS: Mvic X317/XT/Michelin XCR
Lenker/Vorbau/Barends: XLC ultralight
Sattel/Sattelstütze: Selle San Marco SKN / Specialized
PedaleD-M520
Gewicht ca.12kg


----------



## IGGY (30. August 2006)

Wie bist du denn mit der R7 zufrieden? Paßt das zum Hinterbau?


----------



## daniel77 (30. August 2006)

Die Gabel und der Hinterbau harmonieren sehr gut zusammen, die R7 spricht nach der üblichen Einlaufzeit sensibel an, hat eine gute Dämpfung und ist subjektiv um einiges steifer als die RS Duke an meinem Hardtail. Da die R7 eine sehr hohe Einbauhöhe hat habe ich die 80mm Version verbaut.


----------



## hardflipper (30. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..klasse Idee iggy!
> 
> Hattes Du die Heute morgen beim fliesen?
> 
> ...



Goil  

Einen Makel hat es dennoch, in meinen Augen ein absolutes no no. Kommt bestimmt eh keiner drauf:  Long Cage geht mal gar nicht!  

Sonst der Hammer!


----------



## jones (31. August 2006)

So IGGY,

dann will ich mein Radl hier auch mal zeigen. 

Mein DT LRS ist im Moment noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit - Sturzschaden vorne und hinten  









edit: hab gerade noch bischen schönere bilder gefunden


----------



## DH-Ralli (31. August 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> So IGGY,
> 
> dann will ich mein Radl hier auch mal zeigen.
> 
> Mein DT LRS ist im Moment noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit - Sturzschaden vorne und hinten



Meine persönliche Meinung - rein auf die Optik bezogen: Die Schwarz-Weiss-Mischung finde ich - zumindest auf den Fotos - etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und die goldenen Nokon-Züge sind dann auch nicht so mein Fall... nunja.... aber Optik ist ja was sehr subjektives und so lange es leicht, schnell und ein Specialized ist


----------



## Rockman (31. August 2006)

So jetzt mal zur Abwechslung ein Epic Marathon 06


----------



## jones (31. August 2006)

Sieht schön aus!  

Der Schnee ist auch nicht ganz unpassend
- bei uns hat es im Moment ca 8° C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (31. August 2006)

@jones Geiles Rad 
Mit dem LRS gefällt es mir besser. Was wiegt das Schmuckstück denn?
Das Epic ist auch schön. Schneit es bei Dir schon?


----------



## jones (31. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @jones Geiles Rad
> Mit dem LRS gefällt es mir besser. Was wiegt das Schmuckstück denn?



War auch überrascht, was der LRS ausmacht  

Hab´s leider noch nicht gewogen - Waage spinnt rum, seit sie mal nass wurde


----------



## Rockman (31. August 2006)

Nein, es schneit noch nicht ... aber am Samstag geht's voraussichtlich auf den Jochpass, da wird es sicher ein paar cm Schnee haben


----------



## kne (31. August 2006)

*Specialized Hardrock Pro XC (2005)*







Rahmen: Specilaized Hardrock Pro (Größe L) 
Gabel : Manitou Axel (2005)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Specialized
Lenker: Specialized
Sattelstütze : Kalin
Sattel : Specialized (Genaues Produkt erkenn ich grad nicht, zu viel Schlamm dran. :E)
Bremshebel : Shimano Deore
Bremsen : Shimano Deore
Schaltung : Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Truvativ Five-D
Pedale: BBB
Kassette: Shimano Deore
Felgen: Sun MachIV
Naben: Shimano Deore
Reifen: Continental Diesel Pro (26x2.5)
Schläuche: Conti

Bei Gelegenheit mach ich auch mal ein Bild in Freier Wildbahn.


----------



## IGGY (31. August 2006)

Man sieht nicht gerade viel von deinem Rad!


----------



## Rockman (1. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht nicht gerade viel von deinem Rad!


Also ich finde man sieht eher zuviel vom Rad (und weniger vom bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

JO da hast du aufgepasst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mach mal Bilder vom Rad auf dem Jochpass


----------



## Rockman (1. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal Bilder vom Rad auf dem Jochpass


Ja wird gemacht  (Guet Nacht)


----------



## kne (1. September 2006)

Okay, hier etwas besser zu sehen das Gefährt, sogar noch inklusive dem Dreck der letzten Ausfahrt.


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2006)

Specialized Rock Hopper Pro 2001


Rahmen:Rock Hopper A1
Gabel:Rock Shox Reba Race
Lenker:Token Cabon
Griffe:Ergon Race 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2
Bremse:Hayes HFX9
Sattel:Selle Italia SLR
Sattelst.:Thomson Elite
Sattelschelle:Salsa Flip Lock
Schaltung.Schimano XTR
Umwerfer:Shimano XTR
Shifter:Sram Rocket
Kurbel:SHIMANO XT
Kassette:Shimano XT
Laufräder:Specialized 
Reifen:Schwalbe Racing Ralf 2.1/ Little Albert 2.1+ LatexSchläuche
Alu und Titan Schrauben,Tune Spanner AC16+17,Nokon Schaltzüge

Gewicht: 10.4KG ohne Pedale


----------



## NEO 1980 (2. September 2006)

Hallo, hier könnt ich ja mal nachfragen ob jemand gleiche Probleme hat.
Bei meinem Epic Marathon 06 ist schon seit ca Mai der Braindämpfer defekt,
nach Aussage von Specialized ist es ein Garantiefall, das Ventiel zur Blockierung wäre kaputt.
Ok extra zur TAC bekam ich dann einen Ersatzdämpfer aus dem Vorjahr ohne Brainfade!
Mein Händler rief mich vor kurzem an, nur um mir zu sagen das es aus dem Hause Specialized immer noch keine Reaktion gibt. Langsam hoffe ich auf einen 2007er Dämpfer!
Ansonsten Top bike, ich bin sehr zufrieden!
Kennt jemand solche service Probleme??

Grüsse aus der Pfalz


----------



## guido 1 (3. September 2006)

Gebe ein bild hinzu,obwohl die Qualität nicht so dolle ist!!


----------



## IGGY (5. September 2006)

Hi Guido
Ich kenne das Rad ja persönlich. Schönes Rad 
Aber mach doch mal ein größeres Bild damit die anderen es auch bewundern können.


----------



## YPS-Lon (5. September 2006)

guido 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebe ein bild hinzu,obwohl die Qualität nicht so dolle ist!!




Hi,

was gibt es an dem Bike wegen der Qualität zusagen !

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## dOOd] (5. September 2006)

mein rotes...


----------



## roadruner3001 (6. September 2006)

mal ein Klassiker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (6. September 2006)

@roadruner3001:

das nenne ich mal vorbau  

fährst du damit? wirklich schön. ist das nicht der rahmen, den es nur ein paar mal gab?


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2006)

ich spendier euch mal ein paar bildchen...


----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)




----------



## bus-winker (8. September 2006)

http://s2.bilder-host
ing.de/img/TW95K.jpg
 
Rahmen Sezialiced M5 19"
LaufräderT Swiss 240s Felge xr 4,1 32 loch
Reifen: Maxxlite 310 sind schon getauscht auf Nobby Nic
Federgabel:Rock Shox Sid
Bremsen: Extralite UltraLevers + UltraBrakes 
Brems+Schaltzüge:Nokon
Schaltwerk:Sram X,O 9/3 fach
Schaltwerk:X,O Carbon
Kette:Sram
Kassette:Sram PG-990
Kurbel: XTR
Pedale:XTR
Steuersatz:Cane Creek
Lenker: Spezialiced Carbon
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 120
Sattel:Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelstütze:Thomson


----------



## jones (9. September 2006)

ganz schick - bis auf die barends

die wirken imho zu wuchtig


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2006)

Schick 
Endlich mal wieder eins mit V-Brakes!


----------



## jones (9. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schick
> Endlich mal wieder eins mit V-Brakes!



ja, stimmt.

hat sowas von leichtigkeit - sieht wirklich sehr schick aus.


----------



## Axas (9. September 2006)

da wars noch neu
nach ein paar Wochen hat sich bereits der Daempfer verabschiedet 
jetzt sitz ich hier und warte....

A


----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2006)

Hi Bus-Winker
Geile Kiste
 Und Lecker Farbcombi  
super schöhnes Bike....... 
MFG ANDI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (10. September 2006)

Ah, die Speci-Gemeinde meldet sich zu Wort  
Sehr geile Bikes hier, hier mein Baby:


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2006)

Sehr schick   Die Kurbel in einer anderen Farbe würde aber besser passen!


----------



## skyphab (11. September 2006)

Hehe, jeder moniert die Kurbel 
Ich fand es noc schön, grad weils so raussticht. Aber mal sehen, was in Zukunft drankommt, die neue XTR haut mich optisch nicht so vom Hocker :/


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2006)

Truvativ Noir


----------



## Levty (11. September 2006)




----------



## IGGY (11. September 2006)

Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (11. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Gestern hab ich, soweit ich dass vom blossen AUge erkennen kann, meinen Speci Rahmen geschrottet. Der Riss hab' ich im Bild unten mit rot gekennzeichnet.

Jemand ne Ahnung, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, das der Rahmen dort nen Riss bekommen kann ?

Merci
jam123


----------



## IGGY (14. September 2006)

Eigentlich schon komisch das der da reißt! Was sagt denn dein Händler dazu?


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (14. September 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem "Besten Stück"


----------



## jam123 (14. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich schon komisch das der da reißt! Was sagt denn dein Händler dazu?



Das ist ja das Problem - ist ein Occasionsteil und die Quittung ist natürlich nicht vorhanden resp. würd mir ja eh nix nützen.

Ich dachte dass die Enduros v.a. am Sattelrohr anfällig sind. Weiss jemand ob man da irgendwelche Garantieansprüche geltend machen kann ?


----------



## YPS-Lon (14. September 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja das Problem - ist ein Occasionsteil und die Quittung ist natürlich nicht vorhanden resp. würd mir ja eh nix nützen.
> 
> Ich dachte dass die Enduros v.a. am Sattelrohr anfällig sind. Weiss jemand ob man da irgendwelche Garantieansprüche geltend machen kann ?




was heißt Occasionsteil  , vielleicht erledigt sich das was ich unten geschrieben habe ja dann ...

soweit ich weiß gibt es nur für den Erstbesitzer die Garantieansprüche, falls du es Gebracuht gekauft hast, würde ich versuchen dern Käufer zukontaktieren.

Du könntest dann über Ihn die Garantir abwickeln falls er damit einverstanden ist.

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## graubündenbiker (15. September 2006)

Rockhopper FSR 2001 1
Rockhopper FSR 2001 2
Rockhopper FSR 2001 3

Hier mein 2001er Specialized Rockhopper FSR. Bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und Umwerfer wurden alle Parts irgendwann ausgetauscht. Das könnte man fast als Custom-Made zählen  

Rahmen: Specialized Rockhopper A1 FSR XC 2001
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Team U-Turn  
Dämpfer: Fox Float Air
Laufräder: Deore - XM321 Disc (VR) und Deore - XM317 (HR)
Reifen: Racing Ralph 2.25
Bremsen: Magura Julie
Kurbel/Innenlager: Deore XT Hollowtech II
Kassette: Deore XT
Shifter: Sram X.9 Trigger
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9
Umwerfer: Deore LX
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Salsa Pro Moto (nicht auf Bild)
Sattel: Terry Fly GT

mittlerweile sehe ich das "Projekt" als vollendet an, Geld wird fürs neue Bike (EPIC  ) gespart...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2006)

warum seh ich keine big hits?^^


----------



## CLang (15. September 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ich spendier euch mal ein paar bildchen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2006)

na dann wartet mal bis ich eins von meiner kiste reinstell...
bin aber jetzt zu faul in keller zu gehen und n bild zu machen...


----------



## mikeonbike (15. September 2006)

> hi mikeonbike,
> 
> wirklich klasse bilder
> hast du dieses auch noch in einer höheren auflösung?
> ...



2832 x 2128  Pixels (6.03 MPixels) - reicht für ein poster...  - leider ist die beleuchtung auf solchen veranstaltungen immer schwierig... daher finde ich das photo eher so lala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (15. September 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> 2832 x 2128  Pixels (6.03 MPixels) - reicht für ein poster...  - leider ist die beleuchtung auf solchen veranstaltungen immer schwierig... daher finde ich das photo eher so lala



... aber das motiv ist klasse!

wäre nett, wenn du mir das bild und das vom s-works epic schicken könntest: [email protected]

vielen dank,

grüsse christian


----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2006)




----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2006)

Hier mein 2001er Specialized Rockhopper FSR. Bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und Umwerfer wurden alle Parts irgendwann ausgetauscht. Das könnte man fast als Custom-Made zählen  

Hi Graubündenbiker
Hey da fühl ich mich nicht so alleine  
Na endlich noch ne Rock Hopper 
macht doch spass was man(n) aus der Kiste machen kann[/QUOTE]


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2006)

so jetzt meine mühle...
bisschen komische perspektive aber für n anderes bild hat der akku nich gereicht:


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (17. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein schwarzes Epic. Nach nur ca. 500 km sind lauter Steinschläge und Lackplatzer am Hinterbau zu sehen. Hat einer ähnliche Lackprobleme??

Hatte vor ein Cube und keine Probleme


----------



## Joscha (17. September 2006)

mein epic ist auch schwarz... habe keine problem mit dem lack...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. September 2006)

ich hab bei meinem auch überall kleine macken...


----------



## zotty (17. September 2006)

hey,
habe auch was zum träumen.
mein lack läst nach 4 monaten auch schon zu wünschen übrig. habe gerade eine reklamation laufen, hinterbau schon arg mitgenommen im bereich wippe direkt über dem reifen. 
habe mal 2 fragen an einen spezi. suche weisse cc-felgen und wie komme ich an die neue marta in rot ran. wird wohl nur in verbindung mit 2007 und rahmennummer verkauft. hat einer einen tipp?. steh halt auf rot.! 
gruss uwe


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2006)

zotty schrieb:


> hey,
> habe auch was zum träumen.
> mein lack läst nach 4 monaten auch schon zu wünschen übrig. habe gerade eine reklamation laufen, hinterbau schon arg mitgenommen im bereich wippe direkt über dem reifen.
> habe mal 2 fragen an einen spezi. suche weisse cc-felgen und wie komme ich an die neue marta in rot ran. wird wohl nur in verbindung mit 2007 und rahmennummer verkauft. hat einer einen tipp?. steh halt auf rot.!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flip M5 (18. September 2006)

Hmmmm leckerrrrr, ein Specializedfreaks topic!!!!!  
Meines: http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/658/pbpic658168.jpg


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. September 2006)

dann stell ich doch auch mal meine drei Spielzeuge ein:
das aelteste:





relativ neu (2 Jahre alt):





ganz neu (2 Monate):





MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stump1967 (19. September 2006)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Speci preisgeben. Habe nur den Rahmen gekauft und dann Custom made:


Teileliste:

Rahmen: Anniversary US-Modell
Gabel: FOX TALAS RLC
Steuersatz: Chris King
LRS: Hügi 240s, xd4.1
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Schaltung: XTR
Kurbel / Umwerfer / Trigger: XT

Gewicht: 11,2 Kg


----------



## zotty (19. September 2006)

hey,
also wenn der stumpy 11,2kg wiegt mein liebling 10kg   .
gruss uwe


----------



## janos (19. September 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


>



die gleiche ente hat ich auch mal  wo gibts die den?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. September 2006)

hab mal bekanntschaft mit einem gemacht der hatte auch immer ne ente am lenker. war in böblingen und dem sein kumple is der holk.
aber is schon seeehr lange her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2006)

die Ente? Stammt von prophete und gabs im Marktkauf in Nürnberg-Mögeldorf. Hat 3,49Euro gekostet.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stokes (29. September 2006)

mein radl:


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2006)

Ein größeres Biuld währe nicht schlecht. Ich denke das das Rad sehr sehenswert währe. Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. September 2006)

Hier sind mal 2 Bilder von meinem Specialized:







Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## IGGY (30. September 2006)

Mein nächstes Rad wird auch ein Epic


----------



## chri5 (30. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Rad wird auch ein Epic



Ha! Hast doch grad erst das bekommen! Und schon willstn Epic! Nee, nee, nee!

Kleiner Scherz, mein naechstes steht auch schon fest: Storck Adrenalin (evtl. Carbon)


----------



## jones (30. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Rad wird auch ein Epic



aber bitte nicht in rot


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. September 2006)

Naja rot ist schön auffällig und hat nicht jeder. Schwarz oder silber ist doch mitlerweile langweilig


----------



## J-CooP (30. September 2006)

Meine zwei Stumpjumper:


----------



## Chris G (30. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das sind doch geile Klassiker, genauso wie das Carbon-Bike mit den verklebten Titanmuffen... Ich glaube dass es früher gut 13000 DM gekostet hat.
Wirklich TOP! 
Solche Babys kann man fast nur anschauen. Die sind zum Fahren viel zu schade.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (30. September 2006)

@JCoop: Die beiden Bikes sind nur geil!!! You made my day! 

das "bunte" Specialized ist der Hammer, so viele schöne Details, die Magura, das ESK Logo, die Rahmenlackierung, kein Detail wirkt erzwungen, einfach top!


----------



## J-CooP (30. September 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Solche Babys kann man fast nur anschauen. Die sind zum Fahren viel zu schade.


Ne, die werden schon richtig gefahren - dazu sind sie schließlich auf der Welt!
Allerdings genießen sie das Privileg nur bei trockenen Bedingungen ausgefahren zu werden. Dann braucht man anschließend nur mit einem Tuch den Staub abwischen und nicht ewig putzen.

Das erste müßte ein 89'er Baujahr sein und war ursprünglich perlmuttweiß. Allerdings war der Zustand ziemlich schlecht. Ich habe es dann sandstrahlen und klar pulvern lassen. Die Farbe ist also Stahl Natur.
Das zweite müßte von 92 sein und war ursprünglich lila metallic. Da habe ich dann die Magura Aufnahmen angelötet und mit etwas Maskierfolie und ein paar Sprühdosen für sein neues Farbkleid gesorgt.

Die beiden fahren sich einfach wunderbar. Man sitzt zwar recht gestreckt, so dass sie für lange Touren ehr weniger geeignet sind, aber um mal schnell 50km abzureißen sind sie perfekt. Das zähelastische und direkte Fahrgefühl macht einfach riesen Spaß!


----------



## Man in Trek (1. Oktober 2006)

So, hier nun mein erstes Fully: Ein Specialized, 2007er Epic:


----------



## jones (2. Oktober 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:


> Naja rot ist schön auffällig und hat nicht jeder. Schwarz oder silber ist doch mitlerweile langweilig



ja - rot ist schon schön, nur die rote lackierung auf den alu-rahmen von speci gefällt mir nicht. ich finde das sieht irgendwie bisl billig aus. auch weil die ganzen  decals vollständig sind. würde imho meist besser aussehen, wenn die schrift nur weiß umrahmt wäre.

die roten 07-er rahmen gefallen mir allerdings so ganz schön - aber da gibt es auch keine schweißnäte, die rausstechen könnten


----------



## Saufhund (7. Oktober 2006)

Stumpjumper Hardtail 2005


----------



## andi1969 (8. Oktober 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> @JCoop: Die beiden Bikes sind nur geil!!! You made my day!
> 
> das "bunte" Specialized ist der Hammer, so viele schöne Details, die Magura, das ESK Logo, die Rahmenlackierung, kein Detail wirkt erzwungen, einfach top!



JO da kann ich mich nur anschliessen   werf mich nieder 
mfg Andi1969


----------



## ADVMarco (26. Oktober 2006)




----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2006)

Schick. Aber verbaue bitte einen schwarzen Flaschenhalter. Der blaue geht garnicht.


----------



## ADVMarco (27. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Schick. Aber verbaue bitte einen schwarzen Flaschenhalter. Der blaue geht garnicht.




Ist schon Bestellt 

Ist nur ne Notlösung!! Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSmashBikes (27. Oktober 2006)

Würde einen in weiß dranbauen... sieht an nem roten Specialized Total geil aus.
Bei meinem z.B. : 




Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## race-jo (27. Oktober 2006)

was is das für ein flaschenhaltenr?

will au


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> was is das für ein flaschenhaltenr?
> 
> will au



von Specialized Rip Gage Pro musste dir jeder S-Händler besorgen können


----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2006)

Den gibt es auch in Carbonoptik. Die fahre ich! Sind super die Teile


----------



## p3_biker (27. Oktober 2006)

servus, hab n specialized p3, aber leider kein bild am start.


----------



## skyphab (28. Oktober 2006)

Der Halter ist aber nicht so besonders, ich hatte die am alten Bike auch.

Ich habe jetzt den Pase, echt klasse. Gibt's auch in weissem Carbon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier mein S-Works Mal mit, Mal ohne Hörnchen:









Gruß
Christoph


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2006)

@Chris G tolles Bike; weis jetzt endlich woher mein 2001 RockHopper sein Gene her hat. 
HATT NE FATALE ÄHNLICHKEIT (vom Rahmen )


----------



## Flip M5 (30. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> was is das für ein flaschenhaltenr?
> 
> will au



Ripcage, indeed! Ist aber nicht gut. Flasche fält raus


----------



## jones (30. Oktober 2006)

Flip M5 schrieb:


> Ripcage, indeed! Ist aber nicht gut. Flasche fält raus



das ist der beste flaschenhalter, den ich jeh hatte !!!!

- hab noch nie ne flasche damit verloren -

  top teil


----------



## Flip M5 (30. Oktober 2006)

jones schrieb:


> das ist der beste flaschenhalter, den ich jeh hatte !!!!
> 
> - hab noch nie ne flasche damit verloren -
> 
> top teil


So kannst du auch keine verlieren: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Ohne_Titel-3.jpg


----------



## jones (30. Oktober 2006)

Flip M5 schrieb:


> So kannst du auch keine verlieren: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Ohne_Titel-3.jpg



komm ich jetzt nicht ganz mit ?!?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Oktober 2006)

ich peils auch nicht.


----------



## -=riChi=- (31. Oktober 2006)

und hier mal meins....


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde die Gabel baut ein wenig hoch oder?


----------



## -=riChi=- (31. Oktober 2006)

ist ne ´05er manitou black 90-120mm (momentan ganz ausgefahren) ..... also eigentlich ganz im toleranzbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2006)

Servus zusammen,

so hier mal meine Specialized Bikes:

mein P3 was ich als Stadtbike nutze, wird wohl neudeutsch Stadtschlampe genannt... Ich suche dafür noch eine schöne Stargabel, die olle Rond ist zwar nicht übel, aber in der Stadt brauche ich sie nicht...







Dann mein alter 2000er Stumpjumper M2. Mußte sich nach so vielen Touren von seinem Outfit befreien und bekam nen schönen oliven Powdercoat. Leider mussten wir uns vor fast 2 Wochen trennen ...







... den seitdem steht mein Enduro im Keller und der ist somit voll.






Hab ein par Änderungen vorgenommen:
Syntace Vorbau und Lenker montiert, sowie XTR Umwerfer und Kasette, RaceFace Sattelstütze, DT Swiss 240 HR und X9 Trigger.
Will noch nen goldenen Hope Steuersatz und Pro2 Naben mit DT 5.1er Felgen, ein X0 Schaltwerk und Trigger


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

SLuette: Kannst Du uns was zu den Bremsscheiben am Stumpi sagen ?


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> SLuette: Kannst Du uns was zu den Bremsscheiben am Stumpi sagen ?



Das sind Custom Hope Scheiben, die eigentlich für die alte C2 waren. Sie passten ausgezeichnet auf die Magura Juli, ich habe den Durchmesserunterschied einfach mit Unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen.
Falls du Interesse an solchen Scheiben hast, ruf mal beim Sticha in der Schweiz an. Die sind aber nicht günstig


----------



## Flo7 (1. November 2006)

hi
hier kommt mal mein epic. komplett 10,4kg.









mfg flo7

p.s.: der spv sticker is schon unten!!


----------



## jones (1. November 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:


> hi
> ...
> p.s.: der spv sticker is schon unten!!



da haste aber glück gehabt - der einzige kritikpunkt auf den fotos, die ich gefunden habe.  

mach doch noch paar bilder in artgerechter freilandhaltung - dann kommt der silberne lack besser raus. drinnen spiegelt das immer so unschön.


----------



## IGGY (1. November 2006)

@Flo7 Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstützenklemmung? Die muß ich haben!


----------



## Hellspawn (1. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Flo7 Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstützenklemmung? Die muß ich haben!



ich tippe auf Hope


----------



## Flip M5 (1. November 2006)

jones schrieb:


> komm ich jetzt nicht ganz mit ?!?


Keine sorgen, wollte nur sagen das die Flaschen zu gross sein zum raushüpfen


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Flo7 Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstützenklemmung? Die muß ich haben!



hi 
es ist eine hope unhd wiegt 17g
mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (2. November 2006)

Danke


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

Hi leider klappt des mit dem Bild Hochladen nicht. Könnt aber auf meine Homepage schauen  http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl  unter MEIN BIKE 
und könntet auch was ins Gästebuch schreiben. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## IGGY (2. November 2006)

Ich bin mal so frei! Sieht schick aus 




P.S.: Ich denke ich werde vieleicht auch auf Disc umsteigen, wenn ich meinen LRS und Bremsanlage unter Mann gebracht bekomme!


----------



## jones (2. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich denke ich werde vieleicht auch auf Disc umsteigen,...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2006)

kaum freerider und DHler da...


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

Danke das dus rauf hast. Wie geht das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (2. November 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> kaum freerider und DHler da...



dürfte wahrsch. an der positionierung des theads liegen.

die ddd fraktion wird kaum mal in cc-forum gucken


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

des ist ein Bild von der Nachwuchsbundesliga in Grafschaft 2006.(1.Platz)Wirklich geil oder.
http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl


----------



## Chris G (2. November 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

aus der Flasche möchte man richtig einen Schluck nehmen  

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2006)

jones schrieb:


> dürfte wahrsch. an der positionierung des theads liegen.
> 
> die ddd fraktion wird kaum mal in cc-forum gucken



am anfang des threats hab ich glaub ich n biggie und n demo gesehen...


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> am anfang des threats hab ich glaub ich n biggie und n demo gesehen...



Leider , wäre mal Interessant was noch so an Specialized rumrollt .....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2006)

hab leider kein bild von meinem hardrock pro da.
aber ich denke das fällt auch noch in die kategorie cc?!
auch wenn ichs mit FR und DJ misshandelt hab.


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (5. November 2006)

Mein Epic heute bei ner Tour:








Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## sluette (5. November 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:


>




Servus Dennis,
mach mal lieber ne Kette drann, ist jetzt schon das dritte Epic das alleine den Berg hoch will...


----------



## IGGY (5. November 2006)

Schönes Bike. Aber der Sattel muß runter!


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (5. November 2006)

Ka, ist auch das was als erstes runter soll. Muss es aber erst fertig abbezahlen bevor ich was umändern kann, da mir meine eltern recht viel geld vorgestreckt haben.
Will warscheinlich den Specialized Toupe kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (5. November 2006)

der toupe is geil, überlegich mir auch zu holen, da mein slk zum dritten mal verbogen ist.


----------



## IGGY (6. November 2006)

Guckt mal was ich bei Ebay gefunden habe. Geilomatig oder?





Man man man der schöne Rahmen.


----------



## jones (6. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Guckt mal was ich bei Ebay gefunden habe. Geilomatig oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darf man einen, der einen rahmen so verschandelt mal verhauen?

manchen haben nen geschmack, der ist echt zum


----------



## Green Machine (6. November 2006)

Hier mal mein Stumpjumper 





Das Bike ist aus dem Modelljahr 1999, d.h. ich habs jetzt auch schon wieder eine paar Jährchen.


----------



## andi1969 (7. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Guckt mal was ich bei Ebay gefunden habe. Geilomatig oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa mir wird:kotz:  so eine Schande!!!!!


----------



## Radax (8. November 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal. Meine beiden


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2006)

HI
Das Epic ist Klasse 
Das erste (sorry weiß den Namen nicht, da es nicht meine Welt ist) gefällt mir aber auch gut. Macht bestimmt mächtig Spaß damit zu biken.


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2006)

Ach gerade gesehen. BIG HIT!


----------



## Radax (8. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Guckt mal was ich bei Ebay gefunden habe. Geilomatig oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha da hat es einer nicht geschafft den Rahmen einzeln zu nem gescheiten Preis zu verkaufen und hat nun sämtliche Teile die er noch hatte an den Rahmen gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (8. November 2006)

ja - das schwarz-weiß epic ist wirklich nicht schlecht. hat was.

nur das big hit kommt auf dem foto nicht so richtig rüber 

einziger kritikpunkt, der aber nur optischer natur ist wären die untersch. reifen (hersteller) vorne und hinten.

aber fährt sich sicher klasse


----------



## sp77 (11. November 2006)

Gruss an aller Biker


----------



## sp77 (11. November 2006)

so jetzt ist besser,und sorry für den fehler 

komplet XT
Gabel Fox 90Rl
Naben von Hope pro 2
Felgen -Mavic 717 Disc
Bremse- Hayes nine   .,,,, so das waren die ersten verbesserungen.


Der rest ist von Specialized ,,,,,ich weis leute da kaman noch viel verbessern . Aber für den anfang ist nicht schlecht,oder?????


----------



## jones (11. November 2006)

sp77 schrieb:


> so jetzt ist besser,und sorry für den fehler
> 
> komplet XT
> Gabel Fox 90Rl
> ...



für den anfang wirklich keine schlechte basis  

mach doch nochmal ein bild von der seite - dann sieht man das rad besser

richte doch mal die barends parallel zum vorbau aus - sieht gleich viel besser aus


----------



## sp77 (11. November 2006)

Danke dir,habe ich schon grade gemacht-was würdes du mir für vorschlag machen was man so noch verbessern könnte ,so erstmal ganz grob.


----------



## sp77 (11. November 2006)

Auf wunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2006)

sp77 schrieb:


> ...was würdes du mir für vorschlag machen was man so noch verbessern könnte ,so erstmal ganz grob.


Schönes Bike 
Was ich als nächstes ändern würde:
- anderen Sattel
- Pedale
- und den Vorbau würde ich drehen

Und am besten machst du mal bei gutem Wetter draussen ein paar Fotos und lädst diese hier im Album hoch.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## sp77 (11. November 2006)

ok -danke dir ,was ´meinst du mit dem Vorbau drehen?


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2006)

sp77 schrieb:


> ok -danke dir ,was ´meinst du mit dem Vorbau drehen?


Wie soll ich's sagen ? Jetzt schaut der Vorbau ein bisschen nach oben. Um ihn zu drehen, mußt du den Lenker abnehmen. Am Ende sollte er dann eben flacher stehen.

Edit: Um den Winkel besser beurteilen zu können, wären halt bessere Fotos nicht übel...


----------



## jones (11. November 2006)

was ist das denn für ne rahmengröße? 19" ??


----------



## sp77 (11. November 2006)

ja 19"


----------



## TOMBRAIDER (12. November 2006)

@ Radax

Wirklich sehr schöne Bikes, RESPEKT !


----------



## netsrac (13. November 2006)

mal ne frage zum post von sp 77 und den ihm gegebenen tips.
warum werden ihm so komische gegeben.
z.b. hörnchen parallel zum vorbau ausrichten und
vorbau drehen. desweiteren: sattel- und pedaltausch.
das sind doch alles dinge, die nur er allein bestimmen kann. er muss sich doch
auf seinem rad wohlfühlen und evtl. sitzt er auf dem sattel ganz toll und fährt eben gerne tatzen und was, wenn er nach der vorbaudrehung wieder versucht, die barends parallel zu stellen ... das funzt doch garnet. 
dinge, die die sitzgeometrie verändern, sollte jeder selbst rausfinden.
kann ja nicht angehen, dass die optik wieder zum hauptkriterium wird und man fühlt sich auf seinem bock nicht wohl.

gruß c.


----------



## jones (13. November 2006)

netsrac schrieb:


> mal ne frage zum post von sp 77 und den ihm gegebenen tips.
> warum werden ihm so komische gegeben.
> z.b. hörnchen parallel zum vorbau ausrichten und
> vorbau drehen. desweiteren: sattel- und pedaltausch.
> ...



im grunde genommen hast du recht,

nur wenn er fragt, was er ändern könnte, dann sind das halt sachen, die oft verbesserungen bringen.

viele haben das rad als komplett-bike gekauft und das dann einfach so gefahren. da kann ein umgedrehter vorbau gleich mehr kontrolle geben und die kletterfähigkeit verbessern. nur wird das nicht immer versucht.

zu den barends:
es sieht einfach nicht gut aus (meiner meinung nach), wenn die barends wie ein hirschgeweih nach oben stehen. die werden ja sowieso meist nur benutzt, wenn man im wiegetritt oder eben bergauf fährt. - parallel stellen zum vorbau geht schon - glaub ich   

die pedale sind nun eben normale dinger. mit klicks kann man aber die kontrolle um einiges steigern und auch die sicherheit. wenn er nur so ab und zu mal ne tour fährt und das auch nur auf wegen, dann reichen normale natürlich - sind ja nur vorschläge, die meist auch dazu gedacht sind das rad leichter zu machen (siehe sattel)

es sind ja lediglich vorschläge - nicht mehr


----------



## aircooler (18. November 2006)

Moin,

hier jetzt auch mal ein Foto von meinem Epic Marathon 2007. Die Qualität des Fotos ist leider etwas dürftig, aber muss erstmal reichen...





Zum Bike:
Ist wie gesagt das 2007er Epic Marathon.
Getauscht wurde:
X.0 Trigger gegen X.0 Grip Shift
Specialized Vorbau und Carbon Lowriser gegen Syntace F99 und Duraflight Carbon
Rival SL gegen Toupé Sattel
Shimano PD-M520 gegen PD-M959

Zusätzlich:
XLC Bar Ends
HAC 4 Pro

Gewicht laut Waage beim Händler: 11,7 kg


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2006)

Schickes Epic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSmashBikes (20. November 2006)

finds auch sehr schön


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. November 2006)

hallo,
welche Gabel würdet ihr an das SWorks HT machen.
Einen LenkerLock Out ist pflicht.
R7 wäre ja vom Gewicht ganz gut soll aber nicht so gut sein oder eine Reba.
Sid ist auch nur vom Gewicht geil.
Fahre 5-7 Marathons 100 km und 24 Std. Rennen Duisburg.
Zur Zeit wiegt das Rad 10,9 kg mit XO, anderem Vorbau und Carbonsattelstüze sollten 10,7 kg drin sein, mein Ziel wäre 10,5 kg.(Evtl. gibts noch eine XTR Kurbel)
Was schlagt ihr vor.


----------



## kyle...strait (20. November 2006)

Könnt euch mal mein Race P.2 in meinem benutzeralbum anschauen! 
Hoffe es gefällt euch!? Greez Kyle 
Ps. Die vordere Bremse fehlt über den winter und n stabieleres Laufrad is auch zum dirten hinten drin!


----------



## supermanlovers (20. November 2006)

Würde eine Reba Team einbauen, habe sie selber drin  
Sie ist nicht zu schwer federt klasse und ist mega steif.
Würde statt der Team nur noch die WC oder eine Marzocchie Marathon Race
nehmen wenn beide nicht so teuer wären    
Also mein S-Works HT wiegt im moment etwa 10,5kg 
mein ziel bis mitte nächsten Jahres wird aber 10,0kg sein....


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. November 2006)

Die Reba WC in weiß wäre der Oberhammer aber ist mir zu teuer.
Die Reba Race würde mir auch gefallen.
Wenn ich auf 10,7 kg mit Pedal und 2 Flaschenhalter kommen will muß ich wohl eine R7 nehmen oder eine Pace aber die ist wieder so teuer.


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

Was spricht gegen eine SID? Lass bloß die Finger von einer R7!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. November 2006)

Eine Sid bei 75 kg und Scheibenbremse.
Und ich fahre ab März mit dem Rad mit Kinderanhänger bis zu 2 Kinder, da wird die Sid nicht halten.
Das beste wäre glaub ich eine Reba oder Fox X oder RLT in Silber


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Lass bloß die Finger von einer R7!


Aus eigener Erfahrung ?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. November 2006)

Ich hatte an meinem Giant Fully eine Skareb SPV und war eigentlich ganz zu frieden damit. Das SPV System hat mir nicht gefallen deshalb ein Hebel zum Blockieren. Aber sonst war die Gabel OK. Obwohl auch alle gemeckert haben hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung ?



Schau dir mal die vom Max an. Scheiss Lockout System, optisch nicht der Knaller und Federn soll sie auch nicht gerade klasse. 
Okay dann würde ich auch keine SID verbauen. Wenn du dich aber für eine Reba entscheidest, dann nehm eine 2006er. Die hat noch das matte Casting. Die 2007 glänzt. Das sieht bei dem Rahmen nicht gut aus wie ich meine. Guck mal hier. 
Da hat auch jemand sein S-Works HT mit einer Reba aufgebaut. Finde es sehr stimmig.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. November 2006)

Ja das Rad kenne ich ist echt geil, so ähnlich soll meins auch werden.
2006 Reba auf jeden Fall.
Ich glaub ich kenne alle M5 HT im Forum lach


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kenne alle M5 HT im Forum lach


Jo geht mir genauso!
Bald kommt von meinem Rad ein neues Updatefoto! Da haste dann wieder was zum schauen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. November 2006)

Hast du jetzt Scheibenbremsen , hatte ich im Forum gelesen da wolltest du die Marta oder ... die andere fällt mir gerade nicht ein,
bei mir gibts auch bald neue fotos mit der xo mit drehgriffen und irgendeiner neuen gabel


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. November 2006)

So eine Carbonwippe wie beim Marathon/S-Works wäre nicht schlecht, kostet aber als Nachrüstteil bestimmt ein Vermögen. 
Und wenn ich mal irgendwo noch ein Leitungskürzungskit für die B4 finde könnte ich die Leitung vorne auch noch auf das richtige Maß kürzen.


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

@DülmenerMTBer  Ne ich werde nicht auf Disc umbauen. Ich habe mir einen Satz Ultrabrakes und einen Satz Speed King Supersonic bestellt. Damit müßte ich dann auf die 9.1 Kilo kommen.
@roadrunner gs  Was würde denn eine Carbonwippe bringen? Deine SID hätte ich schon gerne  Was wiegt das Epic denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. November 2006)

Die Carbonwippe sieht besser aus. 
Wiegt so wie auf dem Bild wohl rund 10,6 kg.


----------



## Hunter74 (21. November 2006)

Hallo Spezi Freunde ! ;-)

Häng mich mal eben mit rein...
Hat jemand von Euch ne Idee oder nen Tipp, wo ich oben gezeigten S-Works HT Rahmen in 17 Zoll noch her bekommen könnte ?
Vielleicht weiß ja wer nen Händler der das Teil noch in seinem Laden hat?
Am liebsten wäre mir das ganze natürlich als Rahmen Kit.

Gruß & Danke für Eure Hilfe

Hunter


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. November 2006)

Ich habe meinen in 19" gerade als kompl. Rad günstig bei eBay ersteigert. Fast neu nur 2 kleine Kratzer aber damit kann ich leben.
Aber da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. Ist der erste Rahmen bei eBay seit 6 Monaten.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. November 2006)

Ich bin mir im übrigen nicht sicher: Passt die silberne XT-Kurbel nicht doch besser an das Rad als die dunkelgraue XTR-Kurbel?
Die Kettenblätter bleiben auf jeden Fall die schwarzen Extralite - die sind super.


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2006)

Die XTR ist besser finde ich. Oder eine neue XT. Die alte gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## bulldozeNYC (22. November 2006)

ganz klar die xtr!


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2006)

Meine ersten Teile für mein Update sind Heute eingetroffen!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. November 2006)

Und zufrieden?
Oder noch nicht verbaut?


----------



## supermanlovers (22. November 2006)

Wollte ich mir auch anfang des Jahres dranbauen.
Aber leider wiedersprechen sich die Meinungen bei diesem Reifen
ziemlich stark     die einen sagen super Rollwiederstand und
guter Grip auch bei Nässe und andere erzählen komplett das Gegenteil...


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2006)

Ne noch nicht verbaut. Mache ich wenn die Bremsen verbaut werden. Werde aber berichten!
@supermanlovers  Ich finde bei Reifen sollte man lieber selber testen und entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. November 2006)

So! Nun ist auch mein nächstes Update eingetroffen.


----------



## jones (23. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> So! Nun ist auch mein nächstes Update eingetroffen....



die sehen ja mal richtig gut aus  

da musst du unbedingt ein bild reinstellen, wenn du sie dran hast.

haast den speedking schon gefahren?


----------



## IGGY (23. November 2006)

Klar mache ich.  Kommt aber beides unter den 


Mußt dich also mit MIR noch was gedulden!


----------



## jones (23. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Klar mache ich.  Kommt aber beides unter den Tannenbaum
> Mußt dich also mit MIR noch was gedulden!



ich dachte eigentlich folter sei in deutschland verboten  

dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spaß beim warten  

da ist die vorfreude auf weihnachten gleich ne ganz andere


----------



## IGGY (23. November 2006)

jones schrieb:


> ich dachte eigentlich folter sei in deutschland verboten
> 
> dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spaß beim warten
> 
> da ist die vorfreude auf weihnachten gleich ne ganz andere


Ja da hast du Recht. Das wird sehr hart


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. November 2006)

Bin heute das erste mal mit meinem SWorks M5 HT gefahren, 65 km ca. 400 hm der absolute Hammer war 2 km im Schnitt schneller als mit dem Epic, meine Kaufentscheidung war genau richtig


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2006)

400Hm bei 65 Km? Wo wohnst du denn? In Holland?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. November 2006)

Nee im Münsterland ist aber wie in Holland. Berge haben wir nicht nur Hügel.
Um bei 100 km auf 1000 hm zu kommen muß ich mich sehr ansträngen und jeden Hügel mitnehmen


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2006)

Wir hatten Heute 88km und 1237 Hm! Bin ich froh das ich direkt an der Eifel wohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. November 2006)

Bevor wir in die Haard (MTBRevier) kommen müssen wir erst einmal 18 km Flach durch Wald mit ein paar kleinen Hügelchen so von 3 meter mit Steilen Rampen durchfahren und dann erst kommen die miniberge.
Wenn man es genau nimmt kommen die Höhenmeter auf 35 km zustande aber immer an und abfahrt ist halt Flach.
Wir wollen hier auch einen schönen Berg, so mit einem 7 km anstieg wäre geil.


----------



## kettenfetzer (28. November 2006)

falls jemand ein m5 verkauft........ bitte melden


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Dezember 2006)

kettenfetzer schrieb:


> falls jemand ein m5 verkauft........ bitte melden



bei ebay sind gerade wieder welche.

die neuer XTR Schaltung ist super, schaltet genial schnell und 3 Gänge auf einmal ist auch geil, und das man alles mit dem Daumen schalten kann (hoch und runter) gefällt mir auch gut, bin zwar erst 15 km damit gefahren aber morgen werden es 80 km zum einfahren und umgewöhnen
bilder in meiner galarie


----------



## kne (25. Dezember 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wir hatten Heute 88km und 1237 Hm! Bin ich froh das ich direkt an der Eifel wohne



Hast du jetzt schon Bilder mit den neuen Bremsen gemacht? Die sehen ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2006)

Ne noch nicht. Ich habe sie noch nichtmal dran 
Vorgestern ist auch meine Gabel erst vom Lacker gekommen und mein Schaltwerk ist noch bei Tuner zum tunen 
Wenn alles fertig ist und dran gebaut ist gibt es neue Bilder! Okay?


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2006)

So! Ich hatte Gestern was langeweile und habe dann schonmal was gebastelt obwohl noch nicht alles da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (27. Dezember 2006)

sieht echt schick aus... 
kannst du mal ein neues Bild vom ganzen Bike machen ?
Suche noch etwas Inspiration für mein S-Works HT  
Will es noch auf 10.0 kg bringen...


----------



## jones (27. Dezember 2006)

nu fehlt nur noch det schaltwerk 

hab dir ja schon gesagt wie schön ich das ganze finde


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich mache  Morgen mal ein Bild. Hier wird es schon dunkel. Es fehlt aber das Schaltwerk @supermanlovers! Das wird auch was richtig feines hoffe ich. Tuner macht das schon


----------



## DOPI (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Specialized Gemeinde,
ich liebäugle mit einem Stumpjumper FSR Pro 120 Alu
und suche schon ne ganze Weile nach dem Gewicht,-
vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen!?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## IGGY (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi
Das ist mir 12.2 Kilo angegeben in Größe M!


----------



## DOPI (28. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank! 
Hab gerad gesehen war nicht unbedingt der richtige
Fred.


----------



## drumbiker (28. Dezember 2006)

Ah endlich mal wieder Specialized- Bikes bestaunen.

Na dann will ich auch mal mitmachen, auch wenns keine reine XC- Feile ist.

Mein Specialized Enduro 2003 - selbst aufgebaut und ständig am verändern- mittlerweile mit Race Face Evolve X-Type Kurbel und Syncros Sattelstütze 
Gewicht mit Pedale: 13,3kg

Ach hier noch ein Link zu meiner Specialized- Sammlung: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217537


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> So! Ich hatte Gestern was langeweile und habe dann schonmal was gebastelt obwohl noch nicht alles da ist



ist die weiße sid team serie? die will ich auch!!!!! .... achja für die wc ist mein budget zu klein so oft kann mann in den schulferein auch nicht arbeiten 
ich möchte meins noch nicht reinstellen, da es noch nicht stimmig aufgebaut ist.... aber der 07er alu rahmen sieht wirklich sehr geil aus auch wenn er nicht gerade der leichteste ist und den unempfindlichsten lack hat aber steif ist er auf alle fälle!


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2007)

HI
Ne die gibt es so nicht. Die habe ich lacken lassen. Sieht geil aus oder? Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau gespannt. Los reinsetzten. Kneifen gilt nicht. Wirst schon nicht zerrissen!


----------



## jones (4. Januar 2007)

iggy war schneller 

aber die 07er lackierung sieht echt gut aus - schön am kohle-rahmen angelehnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> HI
> Ne die gibt es so nicht. Die habe ich lacken lassen. Sieht geil aus oder? Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau gespannt. Los reinsetzten. Kneifen gilt nicht. Wirst schon nicht zerrissen!



mh ich bin noch am strukturieren ob xtr komplett ( is aber irgendwie langweilig) oder mix aus x9 x7 truvativ oder shimano???? mh ich bräucht´nur noch ne gscheite kurbel dann kann ich des andere zeugs anpassen......


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2007)

mal wieder die hälfte vergessen:

....jo stimmt die gabel sieht richtig gut aus gefällt mir! lohnt sich das mit dem lackiern-ich mein die wc gibts ja auch in den farben- wenn ja dann hätt ich auch lust meine sid team ist komplett silber (nicht schlecht aber nicht perfekt*ggg*) 

....achja und mein bisheriger stand des s-works: sid team, avid sd7, crossmax die schwarzen mit den messerspeichen *hehe*. sind noch die schönen alten vorgänger der xl und sl, mit dem schwarz der xl und den messerspeichen der sl *ganzschönverwirrend*....mh und mäntel möchte ich die hutchinson python mit den grau-schwarzen streifen ;sind noch dazu einigermaßen leicht!
bin selbst gespannt! 

mfg benny


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2007)

Hi
Kurbel? Was hÃ¤lst du denn von der Truvativ Stylo Team? Die ist auch nicht teuer. Ich selber fahre nur SRAM. Da werde ich Dir wohl nichts zu Shimano sagen  ! Ich habe fÃ¼rs lacken 25â¬ bezahlt. Habe ich machen laÃen als sie beim Service war. War dann ein Abwasch!


----------



## crossmäxer (6. Januar 2007)

jo die habe ich auch in aussicht weil die xt schaun einfach nicht schÃ¶n aus...
aber 25â¬ mit aufkleber und design? dann werde ich das auch machen lassen,
musss alerrerdings  die krone auf machen lassen weil weiÃ auf silber is nicht toll.... mal sehn ob schwarz oder weiÃ? - weiÃe krone wÃ¤re auch cool dann sieht man dass es eine customgabel ist!! aber schwarz erinnert an die wc.
schau ma mal *g*...


----------



## pueftel (7. Januar 2007)

..für iggy's thread nochmal ein Foto von meinem s-works im aktuellen Aufzug. Leider nur "in-board" weil es drausen regnet wie verrückt.





Teileliste:

Rahmen: Specilaized s-works carbon HT 2006 
Gabel : Pace RC 31 carbon 2006
Steuersatz: cane creek
Vorbau: syntace F99 120mm
Vorbauschrauben : syntace titan
Aheadkappe : tune carbon
Lenker: syntace duraflite carbon 9°
Sattelstütze : Thomson masterpiece
Sattelklemme: tune würger
Sattel : tune speedneedle alcantara
Bremshebel : Avid Ultimate
Bremsen : Avid Ultimate
Beläge : kool stop
Schaltung : Paul Thumbies mit Dura Ace Shiftern 9fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2002
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 2006
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Bremszüge: Nokon
Kurbel: tune big foot 175mm LK 94mm
Innenlager: tune AC 38 ti
Kurbelschrauben: tune titan
Kettenblatt groß: Boone Titan 44 Zähne titan 
Kettenblatt klein: TA 32 Zähne silber
Kettenblattschrauben: tune
Pedale: Crank bros. Egg beater sl
Kette: kmc 9sl 
Kassette: sram PG990 2006
Felgen: mavic crossmax sl 
Naben: mavic crossmax sl
Speichen: mavic crossmax sl
Schnellspanner: tune 
Reifen: Continental speed king supersonic 2.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe XXLight
Flaschenhalter: 1x tune skyline; 1x tune wasserträger
Griffe: garb on USA


----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2007)

Wow wow wow. Ein Traum 
Stehen die Bremsgriffe nicht was hoch vorne? Biste den Speed King schon gefahren?


----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> jo die habe ich auch in aussicht weil die xt schaun einfach nicht schön aus...
> aber 25 mit aufkleber und design? dann werde ich das auch machen lassen,
> musss alerrerdings  die krone auf machen lassen weil weiß auf silber is nicht toll.... mal sehn ob schwarz oder weiß? - weiße krone wäre auch cool dann sieht man dass es eine customgabel ist!! aber schwarz erinnert an die wc.
> schau ma mal *g*...



HI 25 nur fürs lacken. Den Decalsatz mußte nochmal draufrechnen mit rund 20.


----------



## pueftel (7. Januar 2007)

..mit den Hebeln bin ich im Moment ein wenig am experimentieren. Auf dem Foto sind sie in der Tat ein wenig flach.

Der speed king ist schon ok für seine knapp 400gr. Ich hab ein sicheres Gefühl wie z.B. mit meinen fast fred. Ist halt eher ein Radiergummi. Bei mir wird es wohl gehen. Bei einem Vielfahrer hält der kein Jahr.

Frank


----------



## jones (7. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..mit den Hebeln bin ich im Moment ein wenig am experimentieren. Auf dem Foto sind sie in der Tat ein wenig flach.
> 
> Der speed king ist schon ok für seine knapp 400gr. Ich hab ein sicheres Gefühl wie z.B. mit meinen fast fred. Ist halt eher ein Radiergummi. Bei mir wird es wohl gehen. Bei einem Vielfahrer hält der kein Jahr.
> 
> Frank



 ich hab noch nie einen reifen gesehen, der ein ganzes jahr gehalten hat

und der fast fred hat an einen MOUNTAIN bike nix verloren - sowas ist doch nur um sich und der waage was vorzumachen   

der reifen ist der *einzige* kontakt zum boden - er dient also der sicherheit des fahrers. da kann das rad noch so leicht sein  - wer da das große sparpotential sucht ist irgendwie bisl kirre drauf - meine meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (7. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> und der fast fred hat an einen MOUNTAIN bike nix verloren - sowas ist doch nur um sich und der waage was vorzumachen



sehe ich auch so. Prädikat: unfahrbar. Er ist aber auch so verdammt leicht.


Frank


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2007)

Fast Fred und der Flyweight gehören für mich auch nicht ans MTB. Aber der Speed King SS hat nun doch schon recht viel Profil. Zumindestens mehr wie der RR. Ich werde den Speed King mal ausgiebig testen wenn mein Bike wieder zusammen gebaut ist.
@Pueftel Hast du den Speed King mit Latexschläuchen montiert?


----------



## pueftel (8. Januar 2007)

..iggy, was ist los? Teileliste nicht studiert? Fahr die Reifen mit diesen Schwalbe Superleicht-Schläuchen.

Führ mich ist der speed king schon ein akzeptabler MTB-Reifen. Ob der das für andere nicht ist müssen die entscheiden.


Frank


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2007)

Ups! Ne das habe ich nicht


----------



## jones (8. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ...
> Führ mich ist der speed king schon ein akzeptabler MTB-Reifen. Ob der das für andere nicht ist müssen die entscheiden.



da stimm ich dir zu  

hab ihn auch gerade mal zum testen im training drauf - allerdings nicht die supersonic-version. die ist ja zu schade zum runter fahren.  

allerdings hab ich mit dem reifen schon ziemlich viele steine und sonstiges sachen eingesammelt. es wird wohl nicht mein zukünftiger wettkampf-reifen werden. - bin einfach maxxis vorbelastet


----------



## skyphab (8. Januar 2007)

Klasse Speci, nur halt wieder mal ein übles Bild...Hilfe!! 

warum stöpselst du kein neueres Schaltwerk dran, wegen dem Gewicht? Fällt optisch aus der Reihe, finde ich, das Design ist doch leicht angestaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (8. Januar 2007)

..ich weis, langsam aber sicher muss ich auch mal in eine neue Kamera investieren. Ich häng nochmall eins an!

Mir gefällt die Optik der aktuellen XTR Schaltwerke nicht. Das 2002er ist einfach, schlicht und schön. Die Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben, so soll es sein!

..und es ist alte specialized Tradition.


Frank


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2007)

Was hälst du denn von SRAM? Würde dem Rad auch gut stehen


----------



## pueftel (8. Januar 2007)

..X0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe hatte ich noch vor einem Jahr auf meinem M5. ...auch nicht schlecht, für das carbon s-works sollte es dann aber was individuelles sein sein. 


Frank


----------



## skyphab (8. Januar 2007)

In eine neue Kamera? Ich dachte dass wär mit ner Handycam aufgenommen? Echt übel, aber verstehe es als Motivation, endlich mal gescheite Bilder zu machen 

individualität? Sowas?


----------



## jones (8. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..X0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe hatte ich noch vor einem Jahr auf meinem M5. ...auch nicht schlecht, für das carbon s-works sollte es dann aber was individuelles sein sein.
> 
> 
> Frank



individuell schön und gut - aber es muss doch in erster linie funktionieren - oder nicht?


----------



## jones (8. Januar 2007)

die 5dot gibt es aber nicht in serie und für geld gibts die ja auch erst ab 1600,-

dazu kommt noch die elende wartezeit und ob man wirklich eines bekommt steht in den sternen 

aber fahren würde ich sowas auch gerne


----------



## skyphab (8. Januar 2007)

Ich lese immer "aber" "aber": Wir hatten's von Individualität, *DAS* ist Individualität


----------



## jones (8. Januar 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Ich lese immer "aber" "aber": Wir hatten's von Individualität, *DAS* ist Individualität



hast ja recht - nur (nicht aber  ) kann individualität doch nicht auf kosten der funktion gehen


----------



## skyphab (9. Januar 2007)

Taugt das Ding funktional nichts? Ich hab nur mal einen kurzen Bericht gelesen und das Gewicht wurde gelobt. Gute Funktion habe ich unterstellt, ist das aber garnicht so?


----------



## pueftel (9. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> individuell schön und gut - aber es muss doch in erster linie funktionieren - oder nicht?



..und, glaubst Du jetzt das xtr-Schaltwerk und die dura-ace Hebel funktionieren nicht?


@skyphab

trampel nur weiter auf mir rum  werde mir evtl. die Tage mal eine vernünftige leien.


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (9. Januar 2007)

ich meinte das mit der funktion in bezug auf die hebel (bitte nicht perönlich nehmen). dass es funktioniert zweifel ich ja gar nicht an - ich sehe (wohl leider) die dinge meist aus der sicht ob wettkampftauglich oder nicht  

die hebelart gab es ja auch früher schon - hab auch so angefangen  

die 5rot hab ich bisher nur auf der eurobike "getestet "  

ich denke mal, dass die funktion im einsatz richtig klasse sein wird. einziger punkt für ne eventuelle verbesserung dürfte der hebel sein, der ja wie eine wippe funktioniert. aber mit etwas gewöhnung müsste das auch so gehen.

ich hatte gestern nur etwas ne laune - musste mathe hausübung fertig machen  - SORRY


----------



## IGGY (9. Januar 2007)

Nun ja.Recht haste schon. Funktionieren tuhen sie bestimmt, aber andere Schalter sind bestimmt besser wenn auch ein wenig schwerer.
Aber damit hat er nun mal ein Einzellstück


----------



## skyphab (9. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> trampel nur weiter auf mir rum  werde mir evtl. die Tage mal eine vernünftige leien.



Ich warte gespannt!


----------



## IGGY (10. Januar 2007)

Wir ALLE!


----------



## pueftel (10. Januar 2007)

..noch ein wenig Geduld. 

Habe mich eben erstmal um einen neuen Laufradsatz gekümmert, der wird auch wieder für einigen Gesprächsstoff sorgen. 

Lasst euch überraschen!


Frank


----------



## jones (10. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..noch ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> Habe mich eben erstmal um einen neuen Laufradsatz gekümmert, der wird auch wieder für einigen Gesprächsstoff sorgen.
> 
> ...



hmmm...

für gesprächsstoff kan ja eigentlich nur etwas grenzwertig leichtes   - oder ungewöhnlich geformtes sorgen.

vllt xentis??? oder spinnergy???


----------



## pueftel (11. Januar 2007)

..ich verrate noch nichts. Der Deal muss erstmal sauber über die Bühne gehen. Du bist aber schon auf einer heißen Spur.

Frank


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2007)

Oh Oh


----------



## jones (11. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..ich verrate noch nichts. Der Deal muss erstmal sauber über die Bühne gehen. Du bist aber schon auf einer heißen Spur.
> 
> Frank



hmm... da könnten dann wohl beide vorschläge sein, denn die spinnergy dürften noch nicht so schn ell zu bekommen sein und die xentis werden soweit ich weiß weitgehend auch nur auf bestellung gefertigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (11. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..X0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe hatte ich noch vor einem Jahr auf meinem M5. ...auch nicht schlecht, für das carbon s-works sollte es dann aber was individuelles sein sein.
> 
> 
> Frank














sram und inviduell >> nämlich echt vergoldet  

past doch perfekt zur goldenen kurbel und dem anderen gold kram  
und carbon ist auch noch dran! also was will man mehr?


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2007)

Tja Frank, da hat der Single-Trail schon recht. Das würde es vollenden. Also los ab in den Laden und bestellen


----------



## pueftel (12. Januar 2007)

Kann man das überhaupt kaufen?  

Evtl. lässt sich Shimano ja 2011 mal was zum 20sten der xtr einfallen.

Frank


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Januar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> Kann man das überhaupt kaufen?
> 
> Evtl. lässt sich Shimano ja 2011 mal was zum 20sten der xtr einfallen.
> 
> Frank



ich glaub das is selfmade...

kannst dir ja ein normales kaufen mit blattgold veredeln 

ich hab die bilder übrigens von hier: http://www.leichtbau-konfigurator.de/website/new/index.php?tag=x0-gold 

aber auch ohne vergoldetes sram ist dein spezi sau schick


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. Januar 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Fahre auch ein Specialized: Was ist denn die Funktion der Vergoldung/des Goldes...?


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2007)

Na die Optik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOPI (13. Januar 2007)

das gewicht kann´s ja schliesslich nicht sein!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Na die Optik!


Kan man mit optischen Funktionen besser fahren...


----------



## jones (13. Januar 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Kan man mit optischen Funktionen besser fahren...



ein rad wird hier doch nicht nur dazu aufgebaut um möglichst schnell von a nach b zu kommen. es spielen auch emotionen und eine gewisse liebe zu dem rad mit rein. 
außerdem geht es ja auch um die individualität, mit der ein rad aufgebaut wird. sonst könnte man auch alle räder mit nem nackten alurahmen, xt oder lx und sonstigen "billig-parts" aufbauen.

und wenn du schon auf die optik anspielst: also ich bin start vor einem rennen gleich mal motivierter, wenn ich ein schönes und vor allem sauberes rad habe. das bringt auch gleich mal paar watt mehr 

- das ist wie ne hummer limo - braucht auch klein mensch aber naja ;-)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> ein rad wird hier doch nicht nur dazu aufgebaut um möglichst schnell von a nach b zu kommen. es spielen auch emotionen und eine gewisse liebe zu dem rad mit rein.
> außerdem geht es ja auch um die individualität, mit der ein rad aufgebaut wird. sonst könnte man auch alle räder mit nem nackten alurahmen, xt oder lx und sonstigen "billig-parts" aufbauen.
> 
> und wenn du schon auf die optik anspielst: also ich bin start vor einem rennen gleich mal motivierter, wenn ich ein schönes und vor allem sauberes rad habe. das bringt auch gleich mal paar watt mehr
> ...


Ich bin ein(vielleicht zu starker) Vertreter von:

Form follows function.

Wenn Du Gold haben wilst, dann kauf Dir ein Schmuckstück - da passt das hin. 

Ein Bike ist kein Schmuckstück (jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach) sondern ein Gebrauchs-/Funktionsgegenstand. (Als Schmuckstück z. B. zum Aufhängen im Wohnzimmer finde ich es ziemlich häßlich und ungemütlich).

Und ein sauberes Rad verbessert die Funktionalität und reduziert das Gewicht - Dein Vergleich hinkt von daher.

Und teure Parts (XTR/ vs. XT) haben zumindest auch einen funktionalen Nutzen: z. B. Weniger Gewicht und exaktere Schaltmöglichkeiten. 

Also meine meinung: Gold hat am Bike nichts zu suchen - macht es nur häßlich und ist was für Snobs, die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. Januar 2007)

Da bin ich voll Bernds Meinungs, das einzige wo man auf Style und Aussehen achten muss, ist wenn man sich auf die fresse legt.
Da sollte man möglicht spektakuklär abfliegen und nach dem Bodenkontakt auf springen und das  machen (Liegen bleiben darf man auch mal )


----------



## jones (13. Januar 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also meine meinung: Gold hat am Bike nichts zu suchen - macht es nur häßlich und ist was für Snobs, die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld.



wenn du meine vorigen postings gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass bei mir die funktion auch vor allem anderem kommt - vor allem vor der individualität  

aber es ist doch eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob jetzt z.b. nokons schwarz, rot, blau oder eben gold sind. der kostenfaktor ist doch da nicht entscheidend - und dass gold nur was für snobs ist, das ist ja mal ansichtssache. ich finde goldkettchen und co. eben nicht unbedingt sehr schön - außer an der freundin vllt.  

und dass xtr viel besser schält als xt halte ich auch mal für ein gerücht - siehe thomas nicke, der mit einer xt-kurbel dritter beid er marathon-dm wurde. soviel dazu. xtr ist also auch was für snobs ?!?
die hilft wohl auch eher im kopf besser zu schalten. - aber ich fahr meine gerne


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> wenn du meine vorigen postings gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass bei mir die funktion auch vor allem anderem kommt - vor allem vor der individualität
> 
> aber es ist doch eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob jetzt z.b. nokons schwarz, rot, blau oder eben gold sind. der kostenfaktor ist doch da nicht entscheidend - und dass gold nur was für snobs ist, das ist ja mal ansichtssache. ich finde goldkettchen und co. eben nicht unbedingt sehr schön - außer an der freundin vllt.
> 
> ...


Was meinst Du damit: der Kostenfaktor ist nicht entscheiden...? Bei gleicher Funktion/Leistung würde ich das kostengünstigere Teil nehmen.
Und wenn Du keine Goldkettchen magst, kannst Du ja Dir oder deiner Freundin einen Diamanten kaufen.

Der Unterschied XT/XTR ist wohl eher gering. Allerdings wiegt die XTR-Schaltung, glaube ich, weniger. Und ob sie exakter schaltet, iist wohl eher Glaubenssache.


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2007)

Es geht hier aber doch drum da sich jeder sein fÃ¼r sich schÃ¶nstes Bike aufbaut, und sich somit von der Masse auch was abheben will. Oder nicht? Ich denke es tuht ja nichts zur Sache ob der eine XTR, der andere XT, oder der andere XO mit oder ohne Vergoldung fÃ¤hrt. Hauptsache es gefÃ¤llt und funktioniert. Klar kann ich auch mit einem Bike fÃ¼r 500â¬ den Berg hoch fahren, aber mit einem selbst gestalteten Bike nach eigenen Vorstellungen macht es doch wohl mehr SpaÃ oder nicht?


----------



## jones (13. Januar 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...
> Und teure Parts (XTR/ vs. XT) haben zumindest auch einen funktionalen Nutzen: z. B. Weniger Gewicht und exaktere Schaltmöglichkeiten. ...





Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Der Unterschied XT/XTR ist wohl eher gering. ... Und ob sie exakter schaltet, iist wohl eher Glaubenssache.



  - beim gewicht muss ich dir aber zustimmen  

ich glaube du solltest meine antworten bischen genauer lesen oder nicht das, was ich gesagt habe, im mund herum drehen - siehe goldkettchen... 

ok - ich glaube wir werden uns nicht einig. und da es *"Specialized Sammelthread"* heißt, sollten nun mal wieder paar bilder her!


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2007)

Ja genau. Postet lieber Eure Bilder. Mein Rad ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. Januar 2007)

Welche Sattelstütze aus Carbon soll ich für mein M5 nehmen, das Gewicht sollte aber unter 200 g liegen. Was empfehlt ihr.
Fotos mit der Reba gibts wenn es wieder sauber ist.
Welche Sattelstütze soll ich nehmen ????
Vorbau wollte ich einen F99 bestellen


----------



## BaZoKaR (13. Januar 2007)

So wenn alle ihr Bike zeigen bin ich auchmal dabei .


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Januar 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Welche Sattelstütze aus Carbon soll ich für mein M5 nehmen, das Gewicht sollte aber unter 200 g liegen. Was empfehlt ihr.
> Fotos mit der Reba gibts wenn es wieder sauber ist.
> Welche Sattelstütze soll ich nehmen ????
> Vorbau wollte ich einen F99 bestellen



also ich find die von syntace (heißt glaube ich P6) ganz schick und da syntace seine carbon sachen immer sehr intensiv testet wird die auch ziemlich bruchsicher sein... selbst getestet hab ich sie noch nicht aber kannst dich ja mal umhören wie die erfahrungen so sind   

gruß martin


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo, dann zeige ich auch mal mein Specialized!





Leider hab ich es nicht mehr denn es war mein Lieblingsbike. 

Jetzt sieht es so aus! 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber doch drum da sich jeder sein für sich schönstes Bike aufbaut, und sich somit von der Masse auch was abheben will. Oder nicht? Ich denke es tuht ja nichts zur Sache ob der eine XTR, der andere XT, oder der andere XO mit oder ohne Vergoldung fährt. Hauptsache es gefällt und funktioniert. Klar kann ich auch mit einem Bike für 500 den Berg hoch fahren, aber mit einem selbst gestalteten Bike nach eigenen Vorstellungen macht es doch wohl mehr Spaß oder nicht?


Erneut: Ich stimme Dir nicht zu!

Am meisten Spass macht es mir, wennn der sogenannten "Flow" aufkommt - da ist es  mir egal ob das Bike 500,-  oder 5.000  kostet.

Und Flow bedeutet für mich: sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Und das liegt am meisten an mir und meiner (konditionellen) Verfassung.


----------



## cypoman (14. Januar 2007)

Das iss meins !!!

Leztes Jahr im März gekauft !!!

Stumpi Pro (Costum)

XTR Kurbel
Mavic Crossmax Enduro
Formula Oro Puro
S-Works Lowrider

Macht sau viel Spaß das Teil !!!

Kette rechts !!!


----------



## IGGY (14. Januar 2007)

Schickes Stumpi


----------



## gundam66 (14. Januar 2007)

Bitte schön


----------



## Toni172 (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo @all

hat einer von Euch vom 2007er Epic Expert folgende reale Gewichte:

1. Vorbau (der FlipFlop). 
2. Lenker 640mm Low-Riser Alu.  Laut Speci HP 208g
3. Sattelstütze (hat glaube ich 400mm) 

Grüße Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (16. Januar 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo @all
> 
> hat einer von Euch vom 2007er Epic Expert folgende reale Gewichte:
> 
> ...



die Teile sind imho identisch mit denen am Stumpjumper Comp und wiegen nachgewogen:
Vorbau: 202g
Lenker: 232g
Sattelstütze (hat 350mm Länge): 274g


----------



## Ortanc (16. Januar 2007)

Hier mal meines...wie bekomme ich meine Bilder dazu so groß zu erscheinen


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2007)

Bild hochladen in dein Album. Rechtsklick aufs Bild, Eigenschaften und dann den Pfad kopieren. Dann so eingeben!


----------



## Ortanc (17. Januar 2007)

Danke, ich versuch es dann mal


----------



## Ortanc (17. Januar 2007)

zu geringe Auflösung.
Wie findet Ihr das?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2007)

Ortanc schrieb:


> Wie findet Ihr das?


Na, ich finde das ziemlich schrecklich: fehlt nur noch der T-Mobile-Aufkleber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (17. Januar 2007)

also das pink der carbon-version gefällt mich schon (ist leider nicht ganz zu erkennen, ob das die gleiche farbe ist)


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

So jetzt komm mal ich mit meinem alten Bike was andauernd kaputt geht 




und mein Neues (seit heute) hoffentlich hält das mal 1000km ohne große defekte...


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Januar 2007)

also ich finde den pinken Epic Rahmen extrem Geil  
Aber es kommt wohl als Typ ziemlich schwul wenn man
mit so einem Bike rumfährt


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> also ich finde den pinken Epic Rahmen extrem Geil
> Aber es kommt wohl als Typ ziemlich schwul wenn man
> mit so einem Bike rumfährt


Na, wenn Du schwul bist, dann passt es doch...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

Brauchst dich nicht verstecken wir haben nix gegen schwule... (nix wirksames)


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Januar 2007)

natürlich ist schwulsein nichts negatives *hüstel*
Bei den meistens Rennen scheinen ja eine Menge schwule
Fahre teilzunehmen wenn man so die ganzen Leggins 
und rasierten Beine sieht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

Also Bernd ist nicht schwul  soweit ich es beurteilen kann 
Aber der fährt auch in so enganliegenden nach Damenunterwäsche aussehenden Strapsen , sollten wir da Angst haben 
Gruß Stefan und Dennis an den Masochisten  (deine zwei hinter dir Herfahhrenden )


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ...
> Aber der fährt auch in so enganliegenden nach Damenunterwäsche aussehenden Strapsen , sollten wir da Angst haben
> ...


"form follows function" und da hat mir meine lange Bike-Hose noch fast zuviel Stoff - deshalb (und wg. der Temperatur) bin ich am Wochenende auch mit kurzen Bikehosen gefahren...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

ALso das finden wir super das du immer mehr haut zeigst    ich brauch von dir mal beratung ich brauch auch sone hose ohne schutzbleche wirds jetzt nass am hintern


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ALso das finden wir super das du immer mehr haut zeigst    ich brauch von dir mal beratung ich brauch auch sone hose ohne schutzbleche wirds jetzt nass am hintern


Ich fahre auch ohne Schutzbleche und werde auch nass - wo ist das Problem...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

Mein Popo ist empfindlich  und jogging hosen ziehen sich mit wasser voll will ja nicht so enden wie der dennis mit dem kufladen aufm sattel


----------



## Toni172 (17. Januar 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> die Teile sind imho identisch mit denen am Stumpjumper Comp und wiegen nachgewogen:
> Vorbau: 202g
> Lenker: 232g
> Sattelstütze (hat 350mm Länge): 274g



@Hellspawn

Ich danke Dir. Der Vorbau ist ja ein richtiges Schwergewicht. Da werde ich mir doch noch den F99 gönnen. Meine Stütze hat 400mm sollte dann mit meinen gefunden Werten von ca. 300g hinkommen. Beim Lenker bin ich mir nicht so sicher der Syntace Duraflite Carbon ist ja net sooooooo leicht (ca. 165g), passt aber super zum F99. Alternative den "Easton EC90 Low Riser" mit ca. 135g.   hhhhmmmm????? Das gäbe dann aber eine Teilemischmasch. 
Schaun mehr mal. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## agent_smith (17. Januar 2007)

meins, und zu verkaufen. 1199

mfg timo


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Januar 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Beim Lenker bin ich mir nicht so sicher der Syntace Duraflite Carbon ist ja net sooooooo leicht (ca. 165g), passt aber super zum F99.


Der Duraflite Carbon wiegt keine 165g, also meiner wiegt mit Plugs 115g
und er soll ja laut "Bike" einer der stabilsten überhaupt sein.


----------



## sweetPain (18. Januar 2007)

hai,

hier sind meine zwei lieblinge :


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2007)

WOW das linke sieht Klasse aus 
Ich glaube auf sowas sollte ich auch mal fahren!


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> WOW das linke sieht Klasse aus
> Ich glaube auf sowas sollte ich auch mal fahren!



P.S.: Deine Signatur müßte heißen " Jage nichts was du nicht erlegen kannst"


----------



## sweetPain (18. Januar 2007)

danke.. das ist das neue demo 7II .. gepimpt mit avid code bremsen


----------



## sweetPain (18. Januar 2007)

könnte man auch so schreiben..hab ich mal auf einem auto gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nockout (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier und das ist mein's. Bin noch im Umbau ! wenn die Lieferung der Teile nicht immer so lange dauern würde


----------



## Toni172 (18. Januar 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Der Duraflite Carbon wiegt keine 165g, also meiner wiegt mit Plugs 115g
> und er soll ja laut "Bike" einer der stabilsten überhaupt sein.



Ups..... ich meinte auch den Vector Lowrider Carbon

diesen hier:
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=807

hat ca. 170g


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

Der Syntace ist wirklich bombig! Mein Kollege hat ihn seit Weihnachten im Einsatz und ist nur am schwärmen. Bretthart ist er absolut nicht, er dämpft hervorragend.


----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2007)

So Kurbel ist fertig. Kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln bis der rest auch fertig ist. Dann gibt es Bilder!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2007)

nockout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und das ist mein's. Bin noch im Umbau ! wenn die Lieferung der Teile nicht immer so lange dauern würde



 Schönes Bike. Zwei Anmerkungen:

1. Das rot wäre mir persönlich zu "grell".
2. Die Stylisten sagen: Bar ends am gekröpften Lenker: Darf man nicht...


----------



## jones (20. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> So Kurbel ist fertig. Kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln bis der rest auch fertig ist. Dann gibt es Bilder!



mensch iggy,
dein rad ist ja mal wieder klinisch sauber  - aber im moment ist es bei dir ja auch bisl schwer mit dem fahren - so ohne schaltwerk  

müssten das mittlere und das kleine kb nicht um 180° gedreht werden, damit das TA in ner reihe steht? - würde imho besser aussehen  

bist die blätter schonmal gefahren? wie siehts mit dem schaltverhalten aus? würde die TAs gerne mal auf meiner XTR testen - aber nur wenn die dinger vernünftig schalten - auch unter last 

mann sind das mal wieder viele   hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (20. Januar 2007)

HI
Jo mit fahren ist was schlecht im Moment. Aber mein Rad sieht eigentlich immer so aus. Das mit dem ausrichten der KTB kann schon sein. Muß mal meinen Händler fragen. Ich fahre die zum ersten mal jetzt. Werde aber berichten. Sie wahren ganze 16 Gramm leichter als die alten


----------



## jones (20. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> ... Sie wahren ganze 16 Gramm leichter als die alten



hohoho - na wenn die so viel leichter sind  , dann muss da natürlich was gehen  

was wiegt dein rad eigentlich im moment?


----------



## nockout (20. Januar 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Zwei Anmerkungen:
> 
> 1. Das rot wäre mir persönlich zu "grell".
> 2. Die Stylisten sagen: Bar ends am gekröpften Lenker: Darf man nicht...



Ist mir ja auch bekannt nur kann ich damit einfach besser fahren und rot ist einfach mal was anderes. Meine neuen Teile sind auch schon da muss sie nur noch anbauen und dann gibts auch mal nen paar bessere Fotos.


----------



## IGGY (20. Januar 2007)

@Jones Du hast was gut bei mir. Es ist echt so das die Blätter mit einem kleinen Pfeil gekennzeichnet sind, und diese übereinander stehen müßen. nun sieht es auch was besser aus.
Wieviel mein Rad zum Schluß wiegen wird kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich weiß ja noch nicht wie schwer das Schaltwerk wird. Ich hoffe und denke mal das es sich so um die 9,1 Kilo einpendeln wird. Mit einer anderen Kurbel währe die 9 Kilo Marke bestimmt geknackt worden, aber das war mir erstmal zu kostspielig. Und rein optisch finde ich die Stylo Carbon sehr schön. Ausserdem muß man ja noch was zum schrauben für die Zukunft haben


----------



## Oskar1974 (20. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Jones Du hast was gut bei mir. Es ist echt so das die Blätter mit einem kleinen Pfeil gekennzeichnet sind, und diese übereinander stehen müßen. nun sieht es auch was besser aus.
> Wieviel mein Rad zum Schluß wiegen wird kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich weiß ja noch nicht wie schwer das Schaltwerk wird. Ich hoffe und denke mal das es sich so um die 9,1 Kilo einpendeln wird. Mit einer anderen Kurbel währe die 9 Kilo Marke bestimmt geknackt worden, aber das war mir erstmal zu kostspielig. Und rein optisch finde ich die Stylo Carbon sehr schön. Ausserdem muß man ja noch was zum schrauben für die Zukunft haben



Hallo Iggy,
warum fährst du die Speedking nicht tubless??
Dann kommst du unter 9 KG.
Glaubs mir.! 
Grüße


----------



## gundam66 (20. Januar 2007)

Mein Liebling

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[url=


----------



## jones (20. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Jones Du hast was gut bei mir. Es ist echt so ...



darf ich mir jetzt was wünschen ?


----------



## IGGY (20. Januar 2007)

Hihi. Klar raus mit der Sprache wenn es realisierbar ist


----------



## P.2^^ (21. Januar 2007)

Meins


----------



## jones (21. Januar 2007)

nun ja - nicht so ganz meine sparte  

die bremse ist auch noch nicht ganz original montiert - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

Meins! 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

auch meins!  





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

Auch noch meins!   





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jones (21. Januar 2007)

drei schöne räder  

vor allem die rote marta gefällt  
- wo gibts die denn schon -
offiziell ja erst mal nur an den komplettkbikes

am ht passt imho nur die gabel nicht recht ins bild - rein farblich. aber geschmacksache.
ist an dem enduro etwa die scheibe vorne falschrum drauf !?!


----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

@ jones

Habe die rote marta vom HÃ¤ndler meines vertrauens zu einem guten Kurs bekommen.(komplett 250 â¬) Die Gabel!Nun ja, ich hÃ¤tte gerne eine weiÃe Reba WC. Das ist eine Reba Team aus meinem alten scott.
Die Bremsscheibe!!!! wird sofort behoben. Bin mein Enduro aber auch noch nicht gefahren. Werde es wohl wieder verkaufen. Habe halt mehr Spass am schnellen fahren auch wenn ich noch nicht so die Erfahrung habe. Mich interessiert vor allem die CC und Marathon Szene.

GruÃ Christoph


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. Januar 2007)

Die beiden S-Works finde ich auch super geil.   Nettes Spielzeug. Das Epic mit 10,8 kg ist schon supergeil da würde ich auch wieder umsteigen auf ein Fully.
Welche Marathons willst du 2007 damit fahren.


----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

Bin in diesem Jahr erst in einem Radsportverein eingetreten indem auch viel mit dem Mountys gefahren wird. Ich weiß noch nicht genau an welchen Rennen vom Verein teilgenommen wird. Ich persönlich werde auf jeden Fall an der " Hel von Groesbeek " teilnehmen. Ist ein Marathon der 2006  über 97Km ging. Ist kurz hinter der hollandischen Grenze bei Kleve/Kranenburg. 2005 gewann dort Bart Brentjens. Ansonsten wurde ich selbst mal gerne einen im Sauerland fahren. Welche Ziele hast du dir denn gesteckt?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. Januar 2007)

Willingen, 24h Rennen von Duisburg2erTeam, Langenberg,Neuhaus im Sollingen, vielleicht Kellerwald, P-Weg und evtl. Wettern
wollten noch Vulkanbike Extrem fahren aber fällt ja leider aus, so 6 Matathons in 2007 sollten es wieder werden
und wenn es vom Wetter passt wollte ich mich bei Transteuto wieder versuchen


----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

Die 24h von Duisburg bin ich letztes und vorletztes Jahr auch gefahren aber letztes Jahr nur im 8er (zählt also nicht, viel zu enspannt) und vorletztes Jahr im 4er (aufgabe bei mir wegen Verletzung nach Sturz am rechten Arm). Bei mir in der gegend gibt es nicht viele MTBler die ernsthaft Rennen fahren wollen.Deshalb habe ich mich auch einen Verein angeschlossen. Aber du hast ja ein schönes Programm abzuarbeiten. Wie viel Erfahrung bringst du denn schon mit. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. Januar 2007)

Fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren wieder, davor 3 jahre pause, früher mit 12 war ich aktiv im Verein Rennrad, jetzt aber nur noch zum Spaß, Duisburg bin ich letztes Jahr im 4er kurzfristig mitgefahren 20-22 Rundenzeiten, leider kann ich nicht so viel fahren wie ich gerne würde


----------



## Trailspezi (21. Januar 2007)

Würde diese Jahr auch gerne wieder in einem 4er in Duisburg starten. Mir fehlen halt nur die Leute um ein gutes Team zusammen zu bekommen.Letzes Jahr habe ich über die Teambörse halt noch 4 Mitfahrer gefunden. Die waren zwar menschlich ganz in Ordnung. Aber der von den sogenannten geprahlten19er -20er Zeiten waren die Welten entfernt. Ich meine 25min und 29min sind gewiss auch 20er Zeiten. Die haben sich halt als Blender heraus gestellt. Ich persönlich hatte damit zwar kein problem,aber man muss sich ja nicht größer machen als man ist. 

Mich hat zwar jemand schon pauschal am Nüburgring angemeldet. Aber halt mit dem Rennrad 24h über die Nordschleife. Ist ja leider alles Zeitgleich blöd gelegt. Aber wenn ich ein Team für Duisburg zusammen kriegen würde, würde ich auch für das Eifelrennen absagen. Denn Duisburg hat für mich in den 3 Jahren, in dem es das Rennen gibt schon einen kleinen Kultstatus erreicht.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Januar 2007)

Fahr doch im 2erTeam dann brauchst du nur noch einen Mitfahrer  und der sollte sich doch finden lassen. Ich habe schon einen Partner  er muß nur noch schneller werden,
ich habe mein Team 4er auch über die Teambörse 3 Wochen vorher gefunden, und da stand fest das sie leider nicht die schnellsten sind aber ich wollte unbedingt mitfahren, 4er war mir aber zu langweilig immer eine schnelle runde und dann 1,15 min Pausewar blöd, aber dabei sein war alles, dieses Jahr wollen wir aber unter die ersten 15,
hier im Forum sucht schon einer Mitfahrer aber die wollen unter die ersten 10 glaub ich, schreibs doch auch einfach in das Forum und du findest sicher welche zum Mitfahren,


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2007)

@Trailspezi Das Hardtail ist richtig geil


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2007)

Ich habe eben noch 2 schöne Bikes bei meinem Händler gesichtet.


----------



## Schafschützer (22. Januar 2007)

Der Nachteil an so einem Rad wie dem unteren: Man hat nix mehr zu verbessern. Eigentlich traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (22. Januar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Der Nachteil an so einem Rad wie dem unteren: Man hat nix mehr zu verbessern. Eigentlich traurig.



naja - paar sachen gäbe es da schon noch

z.b. bremsscheiben, barends, spacer, s-stütze, sattel, ...


----------



## racejo (22. Januar 2007)

und vor allem muss der spacerturm weg


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (22. Januar 2007)

Die Fox ohne Aufkleber schaut nicht so hammer aus... Aber das untere... Ein Speedneedle und andere BArEnds drauf und das Rad wär  Perfekt!!


----------



## skyphab (22. Januar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Der Nachteil an so einem Rad wie dem unteren: Man hat nix mehr zu verbessern. Eigentlich traurig.



Eben, deswegen selber zusammenstellen und nicht von der Stange kaufen


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2007)

Jo. Das macht dann auch mehr Spaß wenn man sieht was man sich selber ausgedacht hat.


----------



## KattiSch (23. Januar 2007)

Ist das obere , ich nehme an Marathon Carbon, der aufbau eines kunden oder ist das rad neu und der händler verkauft es so, bereits getuned ?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Januar 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> Die Fox ohne Aufkleber schaut nicht so hammer aus... Aber das untere... ...


Das liegt aber imho nicht am fehlenden Werbeaufkleber, sondern an der Farbe - in Schwarz könnte ich mir das ganz gut zum Bike vorstellen.


----------



## jones (23. Januar 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das liegt aber imho nicht am fehlenden Werbeaufkleber, sondern an der Farbe - in Schwarz könnte ich mir das ganz gut zum Bike vorstellen.



naja - find schon, dass das an den aufklebern liegt - ohne schaut die so zierlich und "unbrutal" aus  

wie sieht dann bloß ne sid ohne label aus


----------



## IGGY (23. Januar 2007)

KattiSch schrieb:


> Ist das obere , ich nehme an Marathon Carbon, der aufbau eines kunden oder ist das rad neu und der händler verkauft es so, bereits getuned ?



Hallo
Das wurde für den Kunden so aufgebaut!


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

So und nun nochmal mein Bike. Bin jetzt fertig mit den Umbau.
positiv u. negativ Meldungen wird dankend entgegen genommen.

Hier ne kleine Teileliste:

Rahmen: Spezialized FSR Expert M4
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SLR 2007
Gabel: Fox Float RL100
Dämpfer: Fox Triad 
Kassette/Kette: XTR 2007 11-34, 9fach Titan | XTR Kette CM-7701
Kurbel: XT Hallowtech
Pedale: XTR 2006 SPD
Sattel:Spezialized Toupe Team 143mm
Stütze:THOMSON  Elite 30.9 mm-410mm- ca 225g
Lenker: RaceFace Next XC
Barends: Pazzazz Carbon
Vorbau:Spezialized 25.4 mm 6°
Schalthebel: XTR Rapidfire SL M970
Umwerfer: XTR FD M 970 Dualpull
Schaltwerk: XTR
Bremsen: Oro Puro 2007 v.180/h.180
Reifen: vorn: Michelin XCR DRY2
             hinten: Michelin XCR MUD
Griffe: Ritchey-True Grip VI 2006
Bike Computer: BC1106 | Polar CS200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (24. Januar 2007)

wie kann es denn sein das die Elite Sattelstütze bei 410mm nur 225g wiegt??
Ist die gekürzt ??


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> wie kann es denn sein das die Elite Sattelstütze bei 410mm nur 225g wiegt??
> Ist die gekürzt ??



Ok habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut sind doch 263g ungekürzt

sieh da:

http://www.lhthomson.com/elite_sizes.asp


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2007)

@ nockout _Doch schöhnes Stumpi,von meiner Warte aus nichts zumeckern


----------



## IGGY (24. Januar 2007)

Schönes FSR  
Ich würde nur andere Barends verbauen!


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Was würdest du zu denen sagen ?
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/images/big/spec_barends_C1.jpg


----------



## IGGY (24. Januar 2007)

Ne! XLC sind klasse.


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Die dürfen ja nicht nur gut aussehen müssen ja auch gut in der Hand liegen und da bin ich leider sehr anspruchsvoll. Da nehme ich auch mal welche die nen paar g mehr in Kauf. Hast aber recht die sehn schon recht gut aus.


----------



## IGGY (24. Januar 2007)




----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2007)

ein Paar Neuteile für 2007

Specialized Carbon Rise Bar
Spank White Grips
KMC X9 SL
Crank Brothers Egg Beater C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (25. Januar 2007)

Ein Traum! Aber warum hast du solch einen Lenker verbaut?
P.S.: Mit viel Glück ist meins Morgen fertig wenn der Postmann klingelt


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2007)

@ Iggy  Besseres Handling(hatte lang Rennlenker und nur Probleme mit Migräne) und mehr Sicherheit Bergab und ist *Tourenbike!!!!!*
ach wegen deiner Gewichts frage, ohne Pedale,Flaschenhalter und Tacho 10Kg 428g. Mit allem 10kilo 828g.


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2007)

So nun naht das Ende meines Winterupdates.
Das Schaltwerk und die Kette sind Heute gekommen. Neue Bilder vom fertigen Rad gibt es aber frühstens erst am Dienstag!


----------



## Ubi (26. Januar 2007)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft. Mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 07. Noch im absoluten Originalzustand.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. Januar 2007)

^^ Wie Süß  Silber Rot


----------



## skyphab (26. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> So nun naht das Ende meines Winterupdates.
> Das Schaltwerk und die Kette sind Heute gekommen. Neue Bilder vom fertigen Rad gibt es aber frühstens erst am Dienstag!



Goil! 

Aber meinst, dass dir das Ding mehr als eine Saison hält? Wie ist da der Abnutzungsgrad, Bruch und Unfall ausgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (26. Januar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ein Paar Neuteile für 2007
> 
> Specialized Carbon Rise Bar
> Spank White Grips
> ...



sehr schönes Bike,

hast Du den Carbon Rise Bar mal gewogen??? Und was kostet der ??? (Listenpreis, Strassenpreis)


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2007)

Ich denke der Käfig ist haltbar. Die Rollen werde ich noch gegen rote KCNC tauschen die auch nur 5 Gramm schwerer sind. Von daher wird es wohl kein Problem geben.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> sehr schönes Bike,
> 
> hast Du den Carbon Rise Bar mal gewogen??? Und was kostet der ??? (Listenpreis, Strassenpreis)



Jo habe ich *187gr* bei *64cm *breite und habe das Teil( 56Eu) sehr günstig gekauft.
Im Laden ca. 80 Euro!


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich denke der Käfig ist haltbar. Die Rollen werde ich noch gegen rote KCNC tauschen die auch nur 5 Gramm schwerer sind. Von daher wird es wohl kein Problem geben.



Wow echt heißes Teil(Neid ) das Tuning hat sich rentiert


----------



## Toni172 (27. Januar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo habe ich *187gr* bei *64cm *breite und habe das Teil( 56Eu) sehr günstig gekauft.
> Im Laden ca. 80 Euro!




Ich danke Dir. 

Grüße Torsten


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. Januar 2007)

hier mal 2....3 bild0rs von meinem...


----------



## jones (27. Januar 2007)

@-=riChi=-:

die bilder vom gesamten rad sind ja nicht so der bringer - mach doch mal draußen welche. dann kann man auch was erkennen und was dazu sagen.

(kommt imho imme rnicht so gut ein rad mit licht , schutzblecht etc. abzulichten   )


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein Bike


----------



## IGGY (27. Januar 2007)

Wie gesaht sehr schick. Stell aber bitte mal die Barends richtig ein!


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Januar 2007)

bin noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren nachdem ich die neuen Barends montiert habe, werde es aber dann noch bei bedarf ändern  

Mal sehen ob ich das Bike auf 10,0kg bekomme.
Wollte dafür noch eine XTR-Kassette und eine leichte KMC-Kette montieren
und wahrscheinlich noch Tune oder CarbonTi Schnellspanner verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (27. Januar 2007)

War heute Snowbiken :


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Januar 2007)

hatte auch schon mal über spike-Reifen nachgedacht aber was passiert wenn man mit den Reifen auf der Straße fährt? Gehen die Spikes dann kaputt?
Die Traktion muss doch auch sehr schlecht sein oder?


----------



## pueftel (29. Januar 2007)

..so, wie versprochen mein s-works mit neuem Laufradsatz und in annehmbarer Qualität in Scene gesetzt, hoffe ich.






Frank


----------



## #easy# (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

vieleicht ist ja das etwas für die Werkstatt oder für das Wohnzimmer?

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38424

easy


----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2007)

Sieht schick aus Frank!


----------



## jones (29. Januar 2007)

sieht echt gut aus  

da hab ich ja gar nicht so schlecht gelegen 


die gabel gefällt mir irgendwie trotzdem nicht so richtig - ne sid wc oder ne reba wc käme noch gut.
aber ich kenn ja deine meinung dazu


----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> aber ich kenn ja deine meinung dazu


Irgendwann haben wir Ihn soweit


----------



## pueftel (29. Januar 2007)

..sag niemals nie...


Frank


----------



## jones (29. Januar 2007)

sind das etwa die ersten anzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnoud (29. Januar 2007)

Das ist Meins


----------



## jones (29. Januar 2007)

wirklich ein sehr, sehr schönes epic    

einzig die silberne fox passt nicht 100% ig ins gesamtbild


wie fährt sich denn der sattel? den hab ich mir nämlich mal ins auge gefasst.
soll doch aber gut 180 gr haben ?!?


----------



## tzmtb (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo hier mein Epic Marathon. Na und es gibt noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten wie ich hier so sehe. Demnächst XTR Umwerfer. 
Gewicht je nach Bereifung 11-11,5 kg.
MfG Torsten


----------



## Arnoud (30. Januar 2007)

Sattel: Klasse (aber gefuehlssache....)
Gabel: Sieht im echten leben etwas besser aus, aber Du hast recht. Die investierung geht jetzt aber zum Cervelo SLC-SL


----------



## roterflitzer (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ich bin momentan mit der technik überfordert die es zulässt euch mein rad zu zeigen!     stumpjumper fsr (vermutlich von 2005)
allerdings hat der händler, so glaub ich, daran rummanipuliert. 
für die orginal 2005 ausstattung hab ich keine infos mehr bekommen und an und für sich passt auch alles... 
die "black comp" und die Avid V-Brakes machen bisher alles mit! 
für mich war immer klar, dass ich wenn es der Geldbeutel zulässt, Bremsen und Gabel tauschen werde. 
dabei hab ich im übermut mir eine viel zu große scheibe (203mm) fürs vorderrad zugelegt. das ist zu groß für die gabel! 
da ich diese sowieso tauschen wollte, bietet sich der moment gerade zu an.
die black hat nen federweg bis zu 120mm und die nachfolgerin sollte das auch haben. wieviel mehr würde den eurer meinung nach das rad vertragen? noch mal 10 oder 20 mm drauf? 
worüber ich mir ebenso gedanken mache: 
in welche kategorie - tour oder all mountain - würdet ihr dieses rad einordnen? 
am ende der umrüstung sollte eher zweiteres rauskommen und ich stelle mir des öfteren die frage ob der rahmen da mitmacht. 

dank im voraus für eure meinungen!

rollende grüße rf


----------



## jones (1. Februar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..sag niemals nie...
> 
> 
> Frank



na jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, was das für ne gabel gibt, 
wenn du gerade deine pace vertickst.

muss mir mal wieder ne "vorhersage" überlegen  

wird wohl was "exotischeres" werden als ne sid oder so - vermut ich einfach mal - schon wegen der individualität  

pace wäre da was, aber da passt das matt nicht zum rahmen - dann fällt mir auf die schnelle nur noch spinner ein - würde ja auch vom finisch passen. und dann noch schwarze oder silberne nokons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (1. Februar 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ich bin momentan mit der technik überfordert die es zulässt euch mein rad zu zeigen!     stumpjumper fsr (vermutlich von 2005)
> allerdings hat der händler, so glaub ich, daran rummanipuliert.
> für die orginal 2005 ausstattung hab ich keine infos mehr bekommen und an und für sich passt auch alles...
> ...



hast vllt ein bild von dem rad - dann kann man sich das gleich mal besser vorstellen


----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2007)

Ich tippe auf eine Marzocchi oder eine German a force kilo!


----------



## roterflitzer (1. Februar 2007)

guten tach!
  marzocchi all mountain 3 hab ich im blickfeld...


----------



## jones (1. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine Marzocchi oder eine German a force kilo!



jap - ne kilo wäre auch noch was


----------



## jones (1. Februar 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> guten tach!
> marzocchi all mountain 3 hab ich im blickfeld...



also (noch) mehr federweg würd ich da auf keinen fall machen. da wird ja der lenkwinkel dann ziemlich "träge".

was fährst denn mit dem radl so?

- putzen -


----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> guten tach!
> marzocchi all mountain 3 hab ich im blickfeld...



Uhuhuh. Mach bitte die Katzenaugen ab. Das schmerzt!


----------



## roterflitzer (1. Februar 2007)

vorwiegend ist sind es im moment feldwege und von zeit zu zeit trails, sehr oft im flachen (direkt um münster). da nutze ich dann jegliches kieselchen um ein wenig abzuheben.  da ich öfters in KA bin und meine zukunft mich eher gen süden zieht ist bergigeres terrain abzusehen

@iggy: wurde mir schon mal geraten. und der schöne weiße ist bereits weg, für den rest hat der fahrstil zu sorgen....


----------



## jones (1. Februar 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> vorwiegend ist sind es im moment feldwege und von zeit zu zeit trails, sehr oft im flachen (direkt um münster). ...



und bei einem solchen einsatzgebiet und gelände ne 203er scheibe  

ich würd da was ala reba verbauen
und ne 180er reicht da wohl auch mehr als genug


----------



## RoggenRoolf (2. Februar 2007)

Tag die Damen und Herren,
Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie schwer der S-Works Alu Hardtail Rahmen in Größe 46(?)cm ist. Aber bitte genau, das wäre seeeehr nett, ich hab nichts auf die schnelle hier gefunden. Wenn jemand nen fred kennt und mich da hinleiten könnt wäre das auch super... danke!

greetz Alex


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (2. Februar 2007)

iggy hat einen, in seiner gallerie auf der Waage. 1490g weiß aber nicht wie groß der rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (2. Februar 2007)

@jones


roterflitzer schrieb:


> und meine zukunft mich eher gen süden zieht ist bergigeres terrain abzusehen



Erst lesen, dann posten...


----------



## gundam66 (3. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Uhuhuh. Mach bitte die Katzenaugen ab. Das schmerzt!



Warum schmerzt dich das. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit meinem demo9 zur Arbeit, die anderen Räder sind zur Kur, sprich Wartung. Und das fahre ich mit Katzenaugen, bei uns ist noch dunkel (morgens und abends)

Echte Idioten fahren ohne Licht ! oder anders; Denken hilft.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ortanc (4. Februar 2007)

Recht hat er!!


----------



## jones (4. Februar 2007)

was geht denn mit euch ab ?!?   

irgendwie ne bisl sehr aggressive stimmung oder was?



derMichi schrieb:


> @jones
> Erst lesen, dann posten...



wenn du meinen post genau gelesen hast, dann hast du sicher gesehen, dass ich mich auf eine aussage bezogen hab  .
und selbst im bergigen gelände braucht man ne 200er scheibe nicht wirklich - wenn er nicht gerade als 0,1 tonner unterwegs ist, was ich ihm nicht unterstellen möchte.
ich wohn hier auf der alb mit ordentlich "bergen" und komm mit einer 160er und 180er mehr als genug hin...



			
				gundam66 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Echte Idioten fahren ohne Licht ! oder anders; Denken hilft.



iggy hat doch nichts von fahren ohne licht gesagt.  
und da die meisten hier ein fahrrad als sportgerät ansehen ist das mit den "katzenaugen" ja mehr als fraglich - jones, der mit LICHT unterwegs ist  

lasst uns hier doch wie normale leute miteinander umgehen. wäre doch schön


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2007)

gundam66 schrieb:


> Warum schmerzt dich das. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit meinem demo9 zur Arbeit, die anderen Räder sind zur Kur, sprich Wartung. Und das fahre ich mit Katzenaugen, bei uns ist noch dunkel (morgens und abends)
> 
> Echte Idioten fahren ohne Licht ! oder anders; Denken hilft.
> 
> Gruß Jan


Ich sage nichts dagegen wenn jemand sein Rad Straßentauglich macht um damit durch die Dunkelheit zu fahren. Ich fahre ja auch selbe mit Licht!
Denken Hilft? Denke mal lieber bevor du jemanden hier angehst. Hier werden wie Jones schon sagt Sportgeräte gepostet. Da sehen Katzenaugen am Rad schon recht komisch aus oder nicht?


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> iggy hat einen, in seiner gallerie auf der Waage. 1490g weiß aber nicht wie groß der rahmen ist.



Das ist ein 19"


----------



## dOOd] (5. Februar 2007)

Mein rotes Arbeitstier..


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2007)

Hast du mal ein Bild von einer anderen Perspektive?Was ist das für eine Gabel? Wieviel Federweg hat die? Warum einen Riser bei diesem Rad?


----------



## dOOd] (5. Februar 2007)

Bitte schoen.






Die Gabel is eine MZ MX Comp 85 mm Federweg.Warum der Riser? hmm...gute Frage,hab ich mir noch nicht gestellt.
Ich mag diese geraden Lenker einfach nich. ;-]
Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (5. Februar 2007)

dOOd];3418334 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte schoen.
> Die Gabel is eine MZ MX Comp 85 mm Federweg.Warum der Riser? hmm...gute Frage,hab ich mir noch nicht gestellt.
> Ich mag diese geraden Lenker einfach nich. ;-]
> Bye



dein rahmen hat da zwei löcher


----------



## dOOd] (5. Februar 2007)

Schoene Aussage.


----------



## jones (5. Februar 2007)

ne, also ist wirklich schön aufgebaut.

sieht stimmig aus  

was wiegt es denn?

wie fahren sie die griffe (ergon?) ?

habe mir letzten sommer den kleinen finger gebrochen und hab jetzt immer probleme mit dem greifen des lenkers. hab im moment bisl lenkerband als "verdickung" um den griff rum. ist aber noch nicht so das optimale.


----------



## Penny (5. Februar 2007)

Was ist den an Katzenaugen nicht Sportlich? Jedem so wie es gefällt, der eine macht sich Katzenaugen dran der andere macht sich tausend bunte Schrauben an sein Rad!!!  Ihr müßt anderen doch nicht euren geschmack aufzwengen!!!  Verfolge das hier schon recht langeTraurig ist das!!!!
@ jones
Tolles Rad aber mach mal die Sattelstütze etwas tiefer das tut ja in den Augen weh!!! Oder besorg Dir mal den Passenden Rahmen


----------



## Schafschützer (5. Februar 2007)

Jawohl, nix gegen Katzenaugen sagen, meine Tochter ist auch ganz stolz auf die Reflektoren an ihrem 18-Zöller.


----------



## dOOd] (5. Februar 2007)

@ Jones

Also das Gewicht kenn ich nicht und die Griffe sind 1 A.Ich hatte vorher keine Handgerechten und mit denen schmerzten mir meine Hände nach einiger Zeit.Man hat auch mehr zum zupacken,macht auf mich den Eindruck besserer Kontrolle.
Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (5. Februar 2007)

Penny schrieb:


> ...
> @ jones
> Tolles Rad aber mach mal die Sattelstütze etwas tiefer das tut ja in den Augen weh!!! Oder besorg Dir mal den Passenden Rahmen



 

ne du, das passt so schon ganz gut.  

die s-stütze gehört so. wenn ich die tiefe mach, dann pass ich nimmer drauf. und dann hab ich ja auch keine überhöhung mehr 
ein rad ohne sattelüberhöhung ist bei mir in der gegend und bei den ganzen rennen nicht so der hit.

der rahmen ist für mich optimal. hatte vorher einen 20er. aber der 19er ist deutlich wendiger und besser zu handeln.
bin neulich auch mal nen 22er gefahren. das ist mal was .
da läutet es doch ganz schön oft, wenn man nen kleinen rahmen gewohnt ist 

übrigends auch sehr schönes rad


----------



## jones (5. Februar 2007)

dOOd];3419376 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jones
> 
> Also das Gewicht kenn ich nicht und die Griffe sind 1 A.Ich hatte vorher keine Handgerechten und mit denen schmerzten mir meine Hände nach einiger Zeit.Man hat auch mehr zum zupacken,macht auf mich den Eindruck besserer Kontrolle.
> Bye



ok - vielen dank.

werd mal welche bei meinem händler ausleihen.

hatte bisher mit meinen jetzigen procrafts keine probleme bis eben dann der abflug kam


----------



## guido11 (5. Februar 2007)

Kann mich da dem penny nur anschließen und außerdem sind Sportgeräte wohl dazu da um sich damit Sportlich zu betätigen und nicht für Vitrine oder Eisdiele gedacht.


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2007)

LOL Penny+Guido
Wer will denn hier einem was aufzwängen? Kapier ich net 
Seine Meinung äußern ist in meinen Augen kein Aufzwängen. Sorry wenn Ihr das so seht dann denkt Ihr wohl was verkehrt. Und nochmal. Gegen Katzenaugen im Straßenverkehr habe ich garnichts. Aber wer fährt damit denn bitte über die Trails, und findet es schick? Ihr beiden wollt mir doch wohl nicht erzählen das es Euch egal währe wie Euer Bike aussieht, hauptsache Verkehrstauglich! Sorry aber da muß ich mal LAUT


----------



## crossmäxer (5. Februar 2007)

dOOd];3418147 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein rotes Arbeitstier..





hey,
jetzt bist du der erste mit dem 07er s-works ht im thread   ich hoffe ich kann meinen aufbau innerhalb der nächsten wochen zur vollendung bringen!
  es fehlt nur noch eine andere gabel oder ein  gabelanstrich da meiner meinung das "sid-grau" in keinster weise zum rahmen passt  mal sehn was sich ergibt........
greetz benny

ps.: so ein schönes s-works ist doch kein arbeitstier sondern ein schmuckstück.......


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2007)

@dOOd] Ist das eigentlich ein 19" Rahmen? Hast du den mal einzeln gewogen? Würde mich interssieren was der wiegt!


----------



## dOOd] (5. Februar 2007)

@ IGGY

Ja,das ist ein 19" Rahmen.
Gewicht war wohl um die 1,3 Kilo?Ich weiß es leider nicht mehr genau.


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2007)

1,3 Kilo? Das währen 190 Gramm leichter wie mein 06er Rahmen!?


----------



## roterflitzer (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen! 
ich find s ganz amüsant zu sehen wie viel gedanken mann sich über katzenaugen machen kann...
die dinger hingen von vornherein am rad, der händler hat sie eben rangemacht. der letzte hit bezüglich aussehen sind sie bestimmt nicht. allerdings sind sie mehr oder weniger die letzte aufwartung gegenüber dem StVO, welche bekannterweise auch für Bikes gilt (und dementsprechend müssten wir glaub auch Dynamos fahren!? - ich freu mich wenn ich mich täusch) 
 worüber ich mir aber sicher bin:
es heiißt " leichter ALS mein Rahmen" . soviel zur grammatik.
abgesehen davon sollten wir uns vllt einfach wieterhin um schöne räder (ob mit oder ohne augen), bremsen, austattung, und was weiß sonst noch konzentrieren....
weiterhin viel spaß dabei!
grüße rf


ps: noch mehr beim fahren!!!!!


----------



## jones (6. Februar 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> ...
> ps: noch mehr beim fahren!!!!!



mach dir darüber mal keine gedanken - mein rad wird gefahren. und das nicht zu knapp und ohne schongang  

wenn ein rad schön (subjektiv gesehen) ausschaut, dann heißt das ja nicht zwangsläufig, dass es nicht gefahren wird.

zu der "katzenaugen"-diskussion sag ich mal nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Februar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> wenn ein rad schön (subjektiv gesehen) ausschaut, dann heißt das ja nicht zwangsläufig, dass es nicht gefahren wird.


Richtig 
Die meisten denken das aber  
Ich werde zum Thema Katzenaugen auch nichts mehr sagen  !


----------



## fatboy (6. Februar 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> . allerdings sind sie mehr oder weniger die letzte aufwartung gegenüber dem StVO...
> worüber ich mir aber sicher bin:
> es heiißt " leichter ALS mein Rahmen" . soviel zur grammatik.





"Gegenüber !der! STVO", Du Schlauberger! Von Deiner absolut unterirdischen Rechtschreibung mal abgesehen.

Also, bitte wieder Sportgeräte posten..


----------



## IGGY (6. Februar 2007)

Laßt es jetzt bitte wieder gut sein. Es reicht schon wenn sich die Leute in anderen Threads auf so ein Niveau herablassen! Postet Bikes


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Laßt es jetzt bitte wieder gut sein. Es reicht schon wenn sich die Leute in anderen Threads auf so ein Niveau herablassen! Postet Bikes



Wie ist den dein Arbeitsstand mit deine Umbauten ? Bald fertig. Möchte endlich mal ein paar neue Bilder von deiner Rennsemmel sehen  
Grüße


----------



## IGGY (8. Februar 2007)

So die letzten Updatearbeiten wurden am Schaltwerk abgeschlossen.
Morgen gibt es Bilder vom fertigen Rad!


----------



## pueftel (8. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es Bilder vom fertigen Rad!




...na endlich.


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (8. Februar 2007)

Echt geil das Teil. Was hast du da genau verändert und wo bekommt man die sachen her?

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## IGGY (8. Februar 2007)

Lese man in meinem BLOG!


----------



## jones (8. Februar 2007)

servus iggy,

sieht ja schon mal gut aus.

und mit den rollen und dem käfig ist es sogar gut 20 gr leichter als das 06-er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. Februar 2007)

Es ist fertig!


----------



## dOOd] (9. Februar 2007)

Geile Feile IGGY ;-]


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. Februar 2007)

Super geil dein Rad, mit einer anderen Sattelstütze hättest du sogar eine 8 vorm Komma,
von den Reifen hätten wir gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht,
ich will bei meinem M5 auch eine 9 vorm Komma bin ja noch bei 10,4 kg
Iggy mach weiter so


----------



## andi1969 (9. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Es ist fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da_dude (9. Februar 2007)

So liebe Spezi Gemeinde.... Ich werd meins nun auch mal posten. 
Spezi Epic M4.
Komplett Xtr
Manitou Skareb (weiß lackiert per Hand)
Racing Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. Februar 2007)

@andi1969 Du bist bekloppt  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (10. Februar 2007)

@ iggy:

jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein bild von dem wunderschönen rad mit dreck  

sonst hast wieder das problem mit dem modellbauer-image


----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2007)

Ja das liefere ich noch! Vor der Eisdiele ist gerade eine Baustelle


----------



## skyphab (10. Februar 2007)

Supergeil Iggy!

Was mich allerdings etwas stört, sind die Speci 0815-Flaschenhalter. Die machen echt nichts her, viel zu schade! 

So zwei schöne Elite Pase Carbon....Passen auch farblich super schwarz/rot/weiss!


----------



## sp77 (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo -ich versende euch wieder mal mein Bike mit kleinen verenderungen..-es kommen  noch die MINI HOPE 2007 und ein anderes Sattel und ,und ,und -


Das sind meine fohtos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/bulk...eywords=&numprocess=10&processall=no&dthumbs=


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2007)

@sp77 Ich bin mal so frei!




@skyphab Was wiegen die denn?


----------



## Corpse | CSA (11. Februar 2007)

test


----------



## sp77 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo-Danke Dir IGGY für die vergrösserung meines Bikes und auf deine frage würde ich gerne antworten aber der begrif Skyhab sagt mir nicht-sorry aber so weit bin ich noch nicht mit MTB Welt nicht.


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2007)

@sp77  Der Begriff Skyhab sagt dir nichts? Schäm Dich  Das ist ein User wie du und ich in diesem Forum!


----------



## IGGY (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Die Eisdiele hatte leider zu Heute.So bin ich was in den Wald gefahren 









Bericht könnt Ihr in meinem Blog nachlesen!


----------



## jones (16. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Eisdiele hatte leider zu Heute.So bin ich was in den Wald gefahren
> ...
> Bericht könnt Ihr in meinem Blog nachlesen!




schön  

die handschuhe hab ich auch - sind guuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (18. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @sp77  Der Begriff Skyhab sagt dir nichts? Schäm Dich  Das ist ein User wie du und ich in diesem Forum!



skyphab


----------



## kne (18. Februar 2007)

Auf den Bildern war der gröbste Dreck schon wieder runter. Den Umwerfer wollte ich aber nicht mehr unbedingt bewegen müssen. :< Wenn alles getrocknet ist, werd ich's mal mit einem Schraubendreher vor der Haustür abbröckeln und das Rad auf Arbeit mal abkärchern.


----------



## seppumba (19. Februar 2007)

nix da 

dreck hält warm und macht wasserdicht ^^


----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2007)

Kleines Update für die Saison 2007




neuer Lenker (Specialized S-Works XC Carbon) und neue Griffe (Syntace Moto)




neue Reifen (Ritchey WCS Z.E.D Race 2.1) 




`hab mich nun doch durchgerungen das Dämpferschutzblech zu installieren, Optik ist leider eher bescheiden, dafür halten die Dichtungen hoffentlich länger als ohne.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2007)

Ein winziger Update mit weißen SLR Sattel......






Kommt doch g.......


----------



## IGGY (27. Februar 2007)

Passt super


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Passt super



Danke ein Lob vom Meister  ,finde ich auch der rote war 3 Jahre drauf und eigentlich nur Kompromiss(Farbmäßig)

Toll Dein Bike mal im Wald zu sehen


----------



## IGGY (27. Februar 2007)

Oh mir schießt die Röte ins Gesicht 
Die neuen Eggbeater mit roten Federn würden noch sehr geil aussehen. Nächste Woche werde ich versuchen die 9 Kilo zu knacken


----------



## Beach90 (27. Februar 2007)

Bin zwar kein Spezi fahrer ,aber hab was ,wo euch das Herz in die Hose rutscht ...(wie mir auch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Februar 2007)

Einfach geil das Epic. Ist mein nächstes Rad


----------



## jones (27. Februar 2007)

das epic ist wirklich schön - rein optisch.

würde ich auch gerne fahren.

aber den fahrer sollte man eigentlich nicht mehr abbilden - beim nächsten mal bitte unkenntlich machen


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Februar 2007)

Das S-Works Epic ist echt wirklich sehr schön   
Was wiegt den der 2007 Rahmen?
Wollte vieleicht mal auf einem Fully Rahmen umsteigen
bin mir aber noch nicht sicher auf welchen.
Entweder der S-Works Epic, der Spark 10 oder der RM Element Rahmen.
Finde einfach alle drei klasse


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2007)

Lecker,lecker Epic mein Traum in weiß


----------



## HB76 (28. Februar 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Das S-Works Epic ist echt wirklich sehr schön
> Was wiegt den der 2007 Rahmen?
> Wollte vieleicht mal auf einem Fully Rahmen umsteigen
> bin mir aber noch nicht sicher auf welchen.
> ...



na das ist doch wohl klar, wenn dann das RM


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Oh mir schießt die Röte ins Gesicht
> Die neuen Eggbeater mit roten Federn würden noch sehr geil aussehen. Nächste Woche werde ich versuchen die 9 Kilo zu knacken



Ja wenn die Eggbeater nicht so wahnsinnig teuer :kotz: währen, bleibt erstmal ein Traum. Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Februar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja wenn die Eggbeater nicht so wahnsinnig teuer :kotz: währen, bleibt erstmal ein Traum. Leider




Die neuen Ti mit der roten Feder stehen jetzt nach Schraubentuning und noch ein paar Antriebsteilen die demnächst eintrudeln werden auf der Liste für März. Klasse das


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2007)

Mein Traum hat sich heute endlich in Form eines Epic Marathons erfüllt. Ist bis auf die Pedale (XT) bei knappen 12kg von der Stange.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. März 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Die neuen Ti mit der roten Feder stehen jetzt nach Schraubentuning und noch ein paar Antriebsteilen die demnächst eintrudeln werden auf der Liste für März. Klasse das



Uh, die Ti kosten ja das Doppelte wie die SL und sind nur 30g leichter.


----------



## IGGY (2. März 2007)

Hi
So der erste Schritt ist getan um unter die 9 Kilo zu kommen. Gewicht wird noch nicht verraten. Ist ja noch nicht fertig 




Sorry für die Bildqualität


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. März 2007)

Iggy ,mach langsam da komm ich nicht hinterher. Werde nächste Woche auch unter 10 kg kommen zwar nur knapp aber immerhin, dann gibts auch wieder Bilder


----------



## guido11 (2. März 2007)

Beobachte die Stütze gerade aus den Gewichtsgründen schon seit längerem.Da bin ich mal gespannt ob du sie weiter empfehlen kannst.


----------



## andi1969 (3. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi



Na hoffentlich verträgt sich das mit dem Sattelgestell??????sieht nicht gerade Strebenfreundlich aus( scharfe Kannten)???


----------



## gosy (3. März 2007)




----------



## skyphab (3. März 2007)

Geil, nur eine schwarze Reba WC wäre an dem Bike NOCH geiler!


----------



## gosy (3. März 2007)

ja bestimmt aber ehrlich gesagt ist die gabel net wirklich schwerer und ich wollte erst die pace aber nach der übernahme warte ich mal auf die dt swiss teile. suche ne gabel um die 1400gramm 100mm und steif  also erstmal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (3. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich verträgt sich das mit dem Sattelgestell??????sieht nicht gerade Strebenfreundlich aus( scharfe Kannten)???



HI
Also ich habe mich mal mit anderen Leuten aus dem Forum unterhalten die die ähnliche Stütze(anderer Herrsteller) mit gleichem Sattel fahren. Die haben keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Randy Andy (5. März 2007)

@IGGY

Hallo IGGY, kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären warum dein Bock über 9 KG wiegt. Mein Kübel wiegt momentan 9,0 KG, ich fahr allerdings mit Scheiben durch die Gegend. Hoffe das auch mein Bock unter 9 KG kommt wenn die Heylight dann dran ist.

Bilder folgen natürlich dann!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## IGGY (5. März 2007)

Ja da bin ich ja mal auf Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Randy Andy (5. März 2007)

Ja, ja, kommen ja noch!

Ne aber jetzt mal im ernst. Du hast nur top Teile an deinem Rad und es soll über neun Kilo haben? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich fahr auch nur den Alurahmen, o.k n ziemlich kleinen aber durch die neue Pulverlackierung hat der nun auch über 1600gramm. Dann fahr ich Tubeless, Disk und sonnst "fast" nur Standartteile. Gewogen wurde gerade eben nochmal, und ich mußte feststellen das ich schon unter neun Kilo bin. Egal, die Heylight ist bestellt und müßte die Tage kommen. Dann gibts auch bilder, versprochen.
Ach übrigens, ich habs mal vor dem Teileupdate im "weiße Bikes" tread gehabt. 

Gewogen wurde mit einer digitalen Fischwaage die 20Gramm sprünge macht. Bilder von der Anzeige folgen dann natürlich auch!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. März 2007)

Bringe mal wieder etwas Abwechslung rein hier:





Ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro 2007 wird wahrscheinlich mein nächstes Bike sein, dazwischen kommt noch ein SX, sobald der Enduro Rahmen wegkommt...


----------



## IGGY (5. März 2007)

Das war es oder?





Da bin ich mal auf eine Teileliste gespannt. Ich werde mein Rad mal bei meinem Vater nachwiegen. Der arbeitet im Eichamt. Mal schauen ob meine Kernwaage stimmt. Aber meine Teileliste spuckt aber das gleiche Gewicht aus wie meine Waage.


----------



## Randy Andy (6. März 2007)

So hier bin ich wieder. Nun n paar Bilder mit dem einen oder anderen Upgrade plus n Foto von der Waage ( n Kilo Mehl gibt sie mir auch so an! ). Noch knapp über 9Kg aber wenn dann mal die Heylight verbaut ist ist der Bock ca. 80gr. leichter.













Grüße

Randy


----------



## Randy Andy (6. März 2007)

Und hier jetzt noch ne Teileliste. Hab die Teile nicht einzeln abgewogen.

Frame:	Specialized S Works M5
Fork:	Rock Shox SID WC
Headset:	Chris King
Headset Spacers:	No Name Carbon Spacer 15 mm
Stem:	Ritchey WCS 110mm
Handlebar:	Ritchey WCS 
Grips:	Bontrager Moosgummi
Saddle:	AX Lightness
Seatpost:	Thomson Elite
Seat Binder:	No Name 
Front Derailleur:	Ein Alter XTR
Rear Derailleur:	Sram XO 
Shifters:	Sram XO 
Brake Levers:	Magura Marta SL
Crank Arms:	FRM zweifach
Chain rings:	FRM, 44/29
Chain ring bolts:	FRM Aluminium
Crank fixing bolts:	FRM Aluminium
Bottom Bracket:	FRM
Cassette:	SRAM 
Chain:	Roloff
Brakes:	Magura Marta SL
Skewers:	Tune AC 16+17
Wheelset:	MAVIC SLR disc int. Standart
Tubes:	DT Milch, eine Flasche pro Reifen.
Tyres:	Conti Speed King SS
Cables & Housings:	Standartteile
Pedals:	Crank Brothers 
Bottle Cage:	No Name Carbonteil


Grüße

Randy


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (6. März 2007)

Einfach nur geil das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. März 2007)

Hi
Also meins ist etwas leichter wenn alles dran ist was noch dran soll. Das dauert aber noch bis Ende der Woche. Nun ja was soll ich sagen. Einige Teile sind ja auch leichter wie meine, und somit kommst du wohl auf das Gewicht. Warten wir es mal ab, was die Waage von meinem Vater sagt. Die muß ja stimmen 
Aber he! Dein Bike ist einfach Klasse 
Die Kurbel ist einfach Spitze! Ich habe gelesen das du den SS mit Milch montiert hast. Wie läßt sich das fahren? Wieviel Druck fährst du mit der Kombi? Wie hast du die Reifen montiert? Das sind ja auch nochmal 130 Gramm zu meiner Kombi


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Bringe mal wieder etwas Abwechslung rein hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum hast Du dir denn das Bike geholt - das SJ sieht doch viel besser aus...


----------



## supermanlovers (6. März 2007)

@Randy:
Finde deinen weißen S-Works Rahmen sehr schön.
Viel schöner als Schwarz und Rot.
Den gab es doch nicht in der Serie in Weiß?
Wenn nicht was hat die lackierung gekostet
und wie hast du das mit der Beschriftung gemacht?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. März 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Warum hast Du dir denn das Bike geholt - das SJ sieht doch viel besser aus...



Ich denke, dass man das so nicht sagen kann, sehen beide gut aus. Aber das Enduro kann alles, aber nichts besonder gut! Ich meine damit, dass es gut bergauf geht, auch gut bergab, aber es ist einfach nur zu lang. Das SX ist schon bestellt, es hat ein etwas kürzeres Oberrohr und nen Tick mehr Federweg am Heck, ansonsten wird es genauso aufgebaut, wie das Enduro: mit Hauptaugenmerk aufs Gewicht!

Das Stumpjumper FSR kommt dann als CC und Touringmaschine noch dazu und ergänzt das, was das SX nicht so gut kann.

Als ich es damals geholt hatte, wusste ich ja nicht, dass das Oberrohr mir zu lang ist und so weiter... Jetzt bin ich schlauer, hole ein neues und habe dann auch Garantie, neuen Lack usw..


----------



## abbath (7. März 2007)

Hat vielleicht mal jemand einen 21" M4 Rahmen gewogen? Mir kommt die Karre irgendwie viel (!) schwerer vor als mein alter CAAD4. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, da Ausstattung übernommen und tw. verbessert.


----------



## IGGY (7. März 2007)

Man bezeichnet sein eigenes Rad doch nicht als Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (7. März 2007)

@ IGGY

Die Kurbel ist optisch ganz ansprechend aber von der Steifigkeit ne Katastrophe!!! Die verbiegt sich wie n Kuhschwanz und das selbst bei meinen 63Kg! Die Reifen hab ich problemlos ohne großes geschmotze drauf bekommen. Auf was Du nur achten solltest ist das Du dieses Schaumstoffband in die UST Felge klebst ( ca.3gr ) und das Du bei den SS ein ganzes Fläschchen Milch verwendest da die Karkasse extrem dünn ist und die ja abgedichtet werden muß. Grundsätzlich fährt sich diese Kombination genauso gut wie mit UST Reifen allerdings ist auch hier zu achten das Du mit 0,2-0,4 Bar mehr fährts da die Karkasse ja nicht so "Stabil/Steif" ist wie bei einem richtigen UST Reifen. 

@supermanlovers

Den Rahmen hab ich beim Götz in Fellbach Pulvern lassen. Die haben das dann auch mit den Decals und meinem Namenszug in Speci Schrift geregelt. Abslolute Top Arbeit!!! Wegen der Kosten. Das ist natürlich ne ganz individuelle Sache. Was für ne Farbe, was für Effekte, wieviel Decals, Frontlogo, Mehrfarbig, Klarrer Pulverlack zum Schluß.....

Nicht umsonnst läßt fast die ganze deutsche Fahrradindustrie ihre Rähmen dort Pulvern. 
Einfach Rahmen einpacken, mit den Jungs telefonieren und dann hinschicken. Geht mit denen ganz unkompliziert.

Grüße

Randy


----------



## supermanlovers (7. März 2007)

@ Randy:
ok danke für die info.
Werde erst mal bei den meinen lokalen Autolackierern etc.
nachfragen.... ich habe mich einfach in deinen Rahmen verliebt


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man das so nicht sagen kann, sehen beide gut aus. ...


Aber wenn Du Dir die "Linienführung" in der Mitte/am Sitzrohr ansiehst, die ist doch katastrohal. Und dann noch im Vergleich zum SJ...


----------



## lens83 (8. März 2007)

@randy andy

also der rahmen so in weiß ist einfach absolut klasse.

bike gefällt mir auch super. für mich würde ich aber noch folgendes tauschen
- sid gegen reba - ok, mit deinen 63kg noch in ordnung, aber optisch würde so eine weiße reba doch auch einiges hermachen...
- ritchey wcs bar ends gegen xlc (oder ohne)


----------



## Randy Andy (8. März 2007)

@ lens83

die bar ends hab ich ja schon getausch und wenn man genau hinsieht sieht man das diese sogar pernoviziert(schreibt man das so???) sind!!!

Ätsch!!! So´n geilen schei$$ hat dann wohl niemand von euch ;-)).

Vorbau wird dann wohl auch noch getausch. Bin grad noch auf der suche nach einem ITM the Stem Magnesium in black 100mm. Falls also einer einen hat, bitte anbieten!!!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## Randy Andy (8. März 2007)

Ach noch was,

hab ne weiße SID mal rangehoben um zu schauen ob´s passt. Allerdings mußte ich damals dann festellen das weiß doch nicht weiß ist. Auch der rote SID aufkleber hätte nicht zum rest gepasst. Also hab ich die sichere variante gewählt und diese dann eingebaut. 

Randy


----------



## cerrotorre (9. März 2007)

Meins.
S-works HT 2007


----------



## abbath (9. März 2007)

Tja, da gibts wohl nix zu meckern, nur der Steuersatz (an sich geil so in purple) kämpft irgendwie auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## Randy Andy (10. März 2007)

@cerrotorre

Auf jeden fall sehr pur! Ich finds gut, und der King als einziger Farbtupfer hat ja bei dieser Farbe fast schon "Politischen" hintergrund!

Randy


----------



## IGGY (10. März 2007)

@cerrotorre
Gefällt mir sehr gut! Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. März 2007)

So nun ist es geschafft. Die 9 Kilo wurden geknackt


----------



## cerrotorre (10. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @cerrotorre
> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Gewicht?



9,6kg
Das Gewicht war eigentlich nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## jones (11. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> So nun ist es geschafft. Die 9 Kilo wurden geknackt



glückwunsch ingo  

schaut richtig gut aus.  

meins liegt gerade in einzelteilen in der werkstatt - kommt mal wieder was neues ran   - nur die 9 kilo werd ich wohl nie knacken können


----------



## Brook (11. März 2007)

Hab mal ein Video von meinem Baby gedreht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8wfP0eyBT0

Ist im Übrigen grad bei einem Auktionshaus drinnen - sollte jemand Interesse haben, vielleicht könnte ich die Nummer nennen.

DANKE ...


----------



## da_dude (12. März 2007)

Echt mal GEILE IDEE..... Glaub ich film auch alles, was ich verkaufe und dann stell ichs bei Ebucht rein. Ein Film sagt mehr als 1000 Bilder


----------



## Brook (12. März 2007)

Danke! Nur bedanke, direkt bei eBay habe ich keinen Link auf youtube - mit hoher Sicherheit würde dein Angebot wieder gelöscht werden. Darfst nur das Angebot einbauen, einen Link per anfrage zuzusenden.


----------



## pueftel (13. März 2007)

Hallo,


ich möchte euch den Wechsel von nokon auf io duPont power cordz nicht vorenthalte. Hat optisch wirklich was gebracht. Das Rad sieht harmonischer aus, finde ich.


Frank


P.S.:  iggy  Glückwunsch zur 8 vorm Komma!


----------



## jones (13. März 2007)

sieht viel besser aus


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. März 2007)

jetzt bin ich auch unter 10 kg, (9,98 kg),
Kommen aber noch neue Schnellspanner, Carbonkleinteile und 15 Titanschrauben dran, aber so können die Marathons kommen, 6 Wochen dann gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (13. März 2007)

Richtig geile Rennmaschine, viel Spaß auf der Überholspur!


----------



## da_dude (13. März 2007)

Scheint wohl die richtige Adresse hier im Forum zu sein. Und zwar war ich gestern bei christoph nies cycles um mir neue Buchsen für mein Epic zu holen. Die haben mich heute angerufen und meinten, sie können die Buchsen nicht ordern, weil das keine Fox teile seien, sondern Specialized Teile  Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich sowas herkriege und was mich sowas kostet? Epic is Baujahr 03. Wenn ihr nen Händler in Hamburg kennen würdet, wäre natürlich am besten, aber bitte helft mir.


----------



## IGGY (13. März 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Scheint wohl die richtige Adresse hier im Forum zu sein. Und zwar war ich gestern bei christoph nies cycles um mir neue Buchsen für mein Epic zu holen. Die haben mich heute angerufen und meinten, sie können die Buchsen nicht ordern, weil das keine Fox teile seien, sondern Specialized Teile  Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich sowas herkriege und was mich sowas kostet? Epic is Baujahr 03. Wenn ihr nen Händler in Hamburg kennen würdet, wäre natürlich am besten, aber bitte helft mir.


Firebike! Ist zwar nicht in Hamburg aber die helfen gerne weiter. Einfach mal anrufen und nen Gruß von mir bestellen!


----------



## IGGY (13. März 2007)

@DülmenerMTBer  Welche Marathons fährst du denn? Vieleicht sieht man sich ja!?


----------



## da_dude (13. März 2007)

Danke Iggy. Werde am Donnerstag da mal anrufen, wenn sich hier nix mehr ergibt. Ich hab vorhin ne Mail an Fox rausgehauen und gefragt, ob die mir nich helfen können und ob das denn überhaupt so richtig sei, dass das kein Fox sondern ein Spezi teil ist.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @DülmenerMTBer  Welche Marathons fährst du denn? Vieleicht sieht man sich ja!?




in Willingen sehen wir uns ja,

22.4 Kellerwald
9.6 oder so Neuhaus im Solling
4.8 24 h Duisburg 2erTeam, Team WoTi
evtl. 25.8 Transteuto oder 9.9 P-Weg
und 8.10 Langenberg,
und noch die ein oder andere CTF, Essen, Dortmund, Bottrup,
beim Marathon aber immer schön die 100 km, alles andere lohnt ja die Anfahrt nichtunter 2,5 Std. fahren lohnt ja dann nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (15. März 2007)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich die letzte zeit nur kommentiert und kritisiert habe, gibt es jetzt auch von mit mal wieder was. leider ist das bild nicht besonders gut - morgen gibt´s was besseres.

sattel kommt noch ein anderer drauf - der ist aber leider noch nicht da  

also denn - lasst mal hören:


----------



## IGGY (15. März 2007)




----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2007)

jones schrieb:


> also denn - lasst mal hören:



OK einziger Kritikpunkt ___*weiße Gabel*____!!!!! Schwarz passt besser zu Deinem Bike , An sonst Top Speci


----------



## racejo (15. März 2007)

hammer geil. ich find grad die weiße gabel zu den kettenblättern und crossmax geil


----------



## pueftel (16. März 2007)

Klasse Rad joens!

Frank


..hab ich was verpasst? Ist jetzt RF an specis im Trend?


----------



## jones (16. März 2007)

ob rf jetzt ein trend ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht.

auf jeden fall ist es eine der wenigen stützen, die gut aussehen, relativ leicht sind und in 30.9 bei 400er länge zu haben sind.


----------



## jones (16. März 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich möchte euch den Wechsel von nokon auf io duPont power cordz nicht vorenthalte. Hat optisch wirklich was gebracht. Das Rad sieht harmonischer aus, finde ich.



was is denn nu mit der gabelsache??? gibt´s da neuigkeiten???


----------



## IGGY (16. März 2007)

jones schrieb:


> was is denn nu mit der gabelsache??? gibt´s da neuigkeiten???



Wir sollen Ihn doch damit nicht nerven hat er gesagt


----------



## pueftel (16. März 2007)

..sagen wir mal so, es liegt was in der Luft. Ich hätte aber nie gedacht das es so schwierig und langatmig wird.

Neuigkeiten natürlich zuerst in diesem Thread.

@ jones

30,9mm und 400mm und schön sind schon schwierig. Gibt es thomson nicht in der Länge?


Frank


----------



## jones (16. März 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> 30,9mm und 400mm und schön sind schon schwierig. Gibt es thomson nicht in der Länge?
> 
> Frank



doch, die thomson gibt es in der länge - aber "nur" die elite. sicher keine schlechte stütze, aber die rf gefällt mir irgendwie besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. März 2007)

Mir auch, und vor allem ist sie aus Carbon. Ich brauche sie zwar nicht als 400 sondern nur 320. Eine P6 hätte mir auch gefallen aber die RF hat nur 70  gekostet, neu mit Garantie und Versand  
Gibs noch ein paar Spezializedfahrer die nach Willingen kommen und die 100 km fahren ???
Kann können wir noch das schnellste Rad bzw. den schnellsten Spezifahrer im Forum EHREN  auch wenn ich das nicht sein werde 
Mal sehn ob das leichteste Rad dann auch den schnellsten Fahrer hat


----------



## jones (16. März 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Schnellste Rad bzw. den schnellsten Spezifahrer im Forum EHREN  auch wenn ich das nicht sein werde
> Mal sehn ob das leichteste Rad dann auch den schnellsten Fahrer hat



würde gerne kommen - aber leider kommen wir dieses jahr mit dem team nicht zu euch hoch   - wäre schon mal interessant euch kennen zu lernen.

oder ihr kommt einfach mal in meine richtung runter - süddeutschland.

vllt. frammersbach, kirchzarten oder albstadt?!?


----------



## Randy Andy (18. März 2007)

@jones

um noch ne bessere Harmonie mit der weißen Gabel an deinem Rad zu bekommen würd ich n weißen Sattel montieren.

Randy


----------



## jones (18. März 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @jones
> 
> um noch ne bessere Harmonie mit der weißen Gabel an deinem Rad zu bekommen würd ich n weißen Sattel montieren.
> 
> Randy




sattel ist schon in schwarz bestellt. weiß sieht zwar ganz gut aus, aber ist nicht so mein ding (auch wegen der dreckempfindlichkeit)

ich glaub ich muss mal noch ein bild mit meinen dts machen. wird euch wahrscheinlich besser gefallen - sieht auch fast besser aus. aber naja.


----------



## Randy Andy (18. März 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeinnn keine DT´s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Randy

Wenn man einen Weißen Sattel pflegt und es nicht gerade ein SpeedNeedle ist bleibt der auch weiß. Dazu dann noch weißes Lenkerband und es wär perfekt! Aber egal, schwarzer Sattel ist ja bestellt.....


----------



## jones (18. März 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeinnn keine DT´s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



was hast du gegen dt


----------



## Toni172 (19. März 2007)

Hier mal mein neues Epic

Specialized Epic Expert`07 "custom made":

Gabel: Fox Float 100 RL, 
Dämpfer: Fox Brain Fade 100m, 
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 (185/160), 
Lenker+Griffe: Syntace Carbon, Procraft,
Vorbau: Syntace F99 
Schaltung: X0, X9, LX 
LRS: American Classic 2005 mit Sapim Laser Speichen und Mavic XC717 Felgen, 
Bereifung: Conti Speed King SS 2,1" mit Michelin Latex,
Kurbel: Shiman FC-M760,
Pedale: Shimano PD- M520,
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle
Stütze: KCNC Ti Pro Lite 












zur Zeit bei 11,4kg (so wie auf den Fotos)

Es gibt noch ein paar geplante Änderungen:
- Pedale Exustar E-PM25TI  (-ca. 200g)
- Sattelklemme (????? Name vergessen) -ca. 25g
- Schnellspanner (Mounty Axels) -ca. 50g

Die unter 11kg bekomme ich noch hin 

Grüße Toni


----------



## IGGY (19. März 2007)

Wie ich schon in deinem Album gesagt habe. Schickes Rad. Einzig den Lenker würde ich gegen einen Flatbar tauschen.


----------



## RM Matthias (19. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin Rocky Mountain Fan und fahre ein Vertex Team.Aber ich habe vor zwei Tagen das Epic S-Works Carbon gesehen, das ist ja der Wahnsinn.Das sieht wirklich absolut geil aus!!!
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel der Frame wiegt?


Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harz-biker (19. März 2007)

@Toni172  .....super Bike..... laß den Lenker im Gelände wird er es dir danken.

fahre selber ein Epic 2003 bin jetzt bei 12,3 kg angelangt. Ich habe mein Epic bereits dreimal bei einen Alpencross gefahren. geschont habe ich es nicht und 
ein paar Schotterspuren ließen sich nicht vermeiden. Frage , ist der neue Brain wirklich so sensibel das er sofort reagiert. Ich muß immer erst den ersten Hieb ertragen eh sich das Ventil öffnet.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. März 2007)

harz-biker schrieb:


> @Toni172  .....super Bike..... laß den Lenker im Gelände wird er es dir danken.
> ...


Also ich finde auch, dass ein flat bar (+bar ends) am epic besser aussieht. Und funktional ist es auch


----------



## dwidodo (20. März 2007)

Sehr super Gutes Bilder....

Teuer fand ich


Verkaufer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=44998&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Toni172 (20. März 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch, dass ein flat bar (+bar ends) am epic besser aussieht. Und funktional ist es auch



Hallo,
die Optik (das besser aussehen) ist ja immer vom Geschmack des Betrachters abhängig. Und mir gefällt es. Ich kann aber auch gut mit Eurer MEinung leben.  Was für mich aber viel wichtiger ist, ich bin bergab mit einem Low-Riser viel sicherer (somit entspannter) und damit auch meistens schneller unterwegs. Und das zählt. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## Toni172 (20. März 2007)

harz-biker schrieb:


> @Toni172
> Frage , ist der neue Brain wirklich so sensibel das er sofort reagiert. Ich muß immer erst den ersten Hieb ertragen eh sich das Ventil öffnet.



Ich habe ja denBrain Fade Dämpfer an meinem Epic Expert. Das war das letztjährige Topmodell an den S-Works. Hier kannst Du mit dem Fade einstellen ab welcher Schlagstärke der Dämpfer öffnen soll. Ein leichter Übergang ist schon spürbar.  

Die 2007er Topmodelle habe ja einen neu entwickelten Dämpfer von Specialized. Da soll der Übergang von zu nach auf nicht mehr spürbar sein. So ein Topmodell bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren. Gut möglich das diese Dämpfer in allen 2008er Modellen zu finden sind.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. März 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Optik (das besser aussehen) ist ja immer vom Geschmack des Betrachters abhängig. Und mir gefällt es. Ich kann aber auch gut mit Eurer MEinung leben.  Was für mich aber viel wichtiger ist, ich bin bergab mit einem Low-Riser viel sicherer (somit entspannter) und damit auch meistens schneller unterwegs. Und das zählt.
> 
> Grüße Toni


Mit dem downhill stimme ich Dir zu. Allerdings bin ich das epic auch ein paar Wochen gefahren - und da finde ich, dass es eigentlich besser uphill und wendiger in den Kurven ist (und nicht so gut für dh). 
Für schnelles downhill finde ich das SJ (mit riser) besser geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (21. März 2007)

So ich berichte mal  
Also, ich war bei Msp... Ist Spezi HÃ¤ndler hier in Hamburg. Dort hat man mir dann alle Lager und halt auch die Buchsen fÃ¼r mein Epic bestellt und eingebaut. Gekostet hat mich der spaÃ 150â¬ inkl Einbau. 96â¬ allein fÃ¼r die Lager. Na gut, sind halt alle Lager und nicht nur die Buchsen. Also mein Rahmen ist wieder wie neu ... Nun gleich das nÃ¤chste Problem.... Was aber schon etwas lÃ¤nger "drohte". Meine Skareb hat den Geist aufgegeben. Verliert Luft . Jetzt Ã¼berlege ich mir ne R7 oder ne Reba zu holen. Und nur mal so am Rande gefragt. Ne Starrgabel ala Pace an ein Epic zu baun ist nicht gut oder? Also ein Fully und dann ne Stargabel? was sagt ihr dazu? Ich fuhr heute mit Lockout nach Hause(Luftbedingt) und ich find das gar nicht mal soo schlecht ...


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2007)

Ne eine Stargabel an ein Fully zu bauen ist bekloppt. Fährst du Scheibe oder V-Brake? Ich würde die Reba bevorzugen.


----------



## da_dude (22. März 2007)

Fahre Scheibe.
160mm aber vorn zZ "nur".
180 will ich vieleicht machen.


----------



## abbath (22. März 2007)

kauf dir 'nen sj hardtail, mach die fox in das epic, bau 'ne pace in den sj und behalt, was dir besser gefällt...


----------



## BQuark (22. März 2007)

ein fully mit starrgabel


----------



## Randy Andy (22. März 2007)

@ jones

ich mag DT nicht weil sie n Laufrad das vorne wie hinten gleich aussieht als Systemlaufrad versuchen zu verkaufen. In dem Laufrad steckt aber genau so viel "system" wie in einem klassischen LRS. Zudem mag ich gehypte Sachen nicht, aber über´s SCOTT SCALE abzuledern laß ich jetzt mal sonnst tret ich wieder was los. 

Grüße

Randy


----------



## IGGY (22. März 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> , aber über´s SCOTT SCALE abzuledern laß ich jetzt mal sonnst tret ich wieder was los.


Hier darfst du das. Ist ja ein Specialized Thread


----------



## jones (22. März 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ jones
> 
> ich mag DT nicht weil sie n Laufrad das vorne wie hinten gleich aussieht als Systemlaufrad versuchen zu verkaufen. In dem Laufrad steckt aber genau so viel "system" wie in einem klassischen LRS. Zudem mag ich gehypte Sachen nicht, aber über´s SCOTT SCALE abzuledern laß ich jetzt mal sonnst tret ich wieder was los.
> 
> ...



mit ihrem system-gedöns geb ich dir recht. doch die produkte find ich absolut spitze. so ein satz 1540er würde mir auch noch passen 

mit dem gehype find ich das "carbon-fieber" aber noch viel schlimmer - bei vielen gilt ja "hauptsache carbon". egal ob´s was bringt oder nicht. (ist ja öfters sogar schwerer  )


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

so, kleiner vorgeschmack auf meins. konnte draußen aufgrund des schlechten wetters noch kein bild machen und is dazu auch noch von der falschen seite fotographiert aber seht selbst:


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

zwar von der falschen seite, aber fertig, kommen noch weitere bilder, wenn sich das wetter mal ändern würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (22. März 2007)

ich kann die bilder nicht sehen 

aber das in deiner galerie sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich anders machen muss oder wie das hochladen richtig funktioniert, mir wurde immer etwas von "fehler beim hochladen erzählt"???? ...und zum bike: ich denke es gibt natürlich möglichkeiten den rahmen individueller aufzubauen aber ich denke, da ich es wie ihr wisst als schüler komplett selbst finanzieren wollte, finde ich es gelungen


----------



## jones (22. März 2007)

du musst nur den code unter dem foto (in den zwei zeilen den oberen) kopieren und beim schreiben deiner antwort einfügen  

doch ist wirklich schön dein rad. was kommt schaltungstechnisch dran?


----------



## jones (22. März 2007)

ich übernehm das mal kurz:


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

hey danke, schaltung ist ne x.9 mit x.0 grip shift,  truvativ stylo 3.3 kurbeleinheit, xt kette/kassette wird aber beim nächsten wechsel auch da auf sram umsteigen da es für die shimano keine kettenverschlussglieder gibt laut meinem händler. achja die sid is ne team mit race aufklebern. nochmal vielen dank an iggi, der mir mit der gabel weitergeholfen hat 

greetz ben


----------



## Randy Andy (22. März 2007)

@crossmäxer

Sexy Bike! Ich find ja kleine Rahmen tip top! Was sind n das für Bremsen, VUELTA MAGNESIUM? Wenn ja, Glückwunsch das Du noch welche erwischt hast, wenn nein, dann hätt ich noch n Satz der wohl leichtesten Bremsarme der Welt abzugeben ( ca 170gr komplett VR und HR )! Kannst dich ja melden.
Persönlich würde ich noch n anderen Vorbau verbauen und die Zugumlenkung der Hinterbremse noch oben drehen. Der Camelbag aufkleber auf den Kurbeln find ich auch überflüssig aber Du wirst dir da schon was gedacht haben und wenns deinen Style unterstreicht, bitte schön!

Grüße

Andy


----------



## IGGY (22. März 2007)

@crossmäxer Das sieht doch schonmal gut aus 
Wie Andy aber schon sagt. Die Anlenkung vom Bremszug solltest du unbedingt ändern und der Aufkleber muß auch ab.Das mit der Gabel habe ich doch gerne gemacht. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn jetzt?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. März 2007)

@Crossmäxer:

Echt nice, wenn auch nicht mein Bereich... Aber echt schön anzusehen, und sicherlich auch schön leicht!

hier mal meins, dass heute sogut wie fertig geworden ist:





Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Felgenringe und Pedale werden noch getauscht, gegen leichteres 
Dafür kommt eine schwerere Maverick Speedball Stütze ran.


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @crossmäxer
> 
> Sexy Bike! Ich find ja kleine Rahmen tip top! Was sind n das für Bremsen, VUELTA MAGNESIUM? Wenn ja, Glückwunsch das Du noch welche erwischt hast, wenn nein, dann hätt ich noch n Satz der wohl leichtesten Bremsarme der Welt abzugeben ( ca 170gr komplett VR und HR )! Kannst dich ja melden.
> Persönlich würde ich noch n anderen Vorbau verbauen und die Zugumlenkung der Hinterbremse noch oben drehen. Der Camelbag aufkleber auf den Kurbeln find ich auch überflüssig aber Du wirst dir da schon was gedacht haben und wenns deinen Style unterstreicht, bitte schön!
> ...



-das sind leider "nur" die normalen avid sl7, aber an den vuelta hätte  ich schon interesse, wären ja dann gut um die hälfte leichter  ...der 

-vorbau war ursprünglich an meinem rocky verbaut. ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche kombi ich nehmen werde, evtl oversize (steifer!?) aber syntace ist ja auch nicht mehr individuell und wcs schon garnicht. aber es wird wohl alu, finde ich beim lenker sicherer! 

-und wobei ihr natürlich vollkommen recht habt, ist die sache mit der zuganlenkung 

-aufkleber an der kurbel sind zum schutz gegen die abreibung durch den schuh  ist natürlich nicht gerade der burner 

-gewicht ist mit den super schweren hutchinson reifen nicht zu erwähnen 
werde aber, meine rennen wahrscheinlich auf den speedking ss mit milch fahren und dabei ca. 9,6 kilo haben; ziel sind aber 9,4 und wer weiß vielleicht wird´s ja was mit andy und den vueltas...

also etzmal greeetz und thx für eure kommentare  

ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> da es für die shimano keine kettenverschlussglieder gibt laut meinem händler.
> greetz ben



Hi kleiner Tipp , Sramkettenschlösser passen auch an Shimanoketten, schönes Speci crossmäxer


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

@ pHONe^dEtEcTor 

also auch obwohl ich jetzt kein endurist/freerider bin gefällt mir dein speci auch sehr gut! vorallem die farbe ist sehr auffällig- find ich klasse!
greetz ben


----------



## crossmäxer (22. März 2007)

@ andi1969

ja das hab ich heute nachmittag auch festgestellt   allerdings habe ich ein wippermann connex genommen

@ Randy Andy

hab grad in deinem fotoalbum entdeckt, dass du bundeliga fährst.
kennst du vielleicht zufällig den tobias ullmann vom hai-racing-team?
wohnt bei uns in der city und kümmert sich in richtung bike ziemlich um
mich und 2 andere aus unserem verein, was ich echt super finde..nur mal so ne frage


----------



## Green Machine (23. März 2007)

_"Ein Epic für das Cape Epic"_

Ist zwar nicht mein Specialized (echt schade  ), aber vielleicht ja deswegen sehr interessant.

Das Bike von Christoph Sauser für das Cape Epic Etappenrennen  







Noch ein paar Infos zur Vorbereitung von Sauser auf das Rennen in Südafrika findet ihr hier


----------



## jones (23. März 2007)

das epic vom herrn sauser ist natürlich was seh feines. nur warum um allen in der welt müssen die da so oft specialized draufpappen - weniger wäre hier mehr. und erst das "S" am sitzrohr  

hinten jetzt wohl ne 140er formula stahlscheibe drin


----------



## supermanlovers (23. März 2007)

Naja optisch nicht der kracher aber ok.
Was haben die den mit dem Lack gemacht..sieht irgendwie komisch
beschmiert aus.
Kann mir einer sagen was Sauser da für eine Stütze fährt?
Ist das die S-Works Carbon Stütze?
Suche selber noch eine mit unter 200g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (23. März 2007)

@ supermanlovers

Sorry, aber Stützen unter 200gr. gibt es wie Sand am Meer.

@ Xmäxer

kenne den Fahrer leider nicht. 

Randy


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Was haben die den mit dem Lack gemacht..sieht irgendwie komisch
> beschmiert aus.



Der Rahmen ist entlackt worden!


----------



## sluette (24. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> hier mal meins, dass heute sogut wie fertig geworden ist:



Hut ab Meister ! 
In das blaue SX Trail habe ich mich auf der Eurobike auch sofort verliebt. Hätte ich nicht so einen Knallerangebot von meinem Händler für das Enduro bekommen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15885 würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch in Babyblau aus der Kurve kommen.

Ach ja, und das habe ich soeben auch noch gefunden:
http://contact.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ShowAllQuestions&requested=phonedetector&iid=120099447278&frm=284&redirect=0&ShowASQAlways=1&SSPageName=PageAskSellerQuestion_VI

Sehr geil die Antwort... Ich frage mich immer wie mutig so'n Vollidiot sein muss um so eine Frage zu stellen...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. März 2007)

Naja, fragen kostet ja nix. Aber das beste war, dass der mir da irgendwas reindrücken will/wollte, was ich eh weiß, mit dem Lack usw. anstatt mir einfach mal über die von EBay gegebene Funktion nen Preis vorzuschlagen... naja, ich antworte gerne auf so dumme Fragen und stelle sie dann öffentlich zur schau


----------



## sluette (24. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist entlackt worden!



Würde eher sagen der Rahmen wurde erst gar nicht lakiert


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2007)

Ja oder so


----------



## skyphab (24. März 2007)

Sausers Bike ist technisch schon eine Wucht, aber es ist wirklich nur ein absolutes Wettkampfbike. Das mit den vielen Aufklebern ist klar: Werbung. Wie viel wog es nochmal? Keine 8.9 Kilo, oder?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. März 2007)

8,9 wog sein vorjahres Bike.
An dem hatte er noch eine AX-Lightness Stütze dran
und auch noch ein paar andere leichtere Teile.
Weiß jetzt natürlich jetzt nicht was die ganzen 2007 Parts wiegen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. März 2007)

mein SWorks im SamstagTrainingsOutfit
50 km, 300 hm, 23 kg Zusatzgewicht


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2007)

Und dann mit Red Bull Trikot 

 
Hatte die oder der Kleine Spaß? Wo ist die Peitsche vom Sotzius?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. März 2007)

ich habe auch kompl. Teamkleidung die ist aber für den Wettkampf  ,
die Rose sachen sind noch aus der zeit wo ich mit dem Rose Team trainieren konnte , habe auch noch Sachen von Trek  fürs training ist das alles gut genug,
die kleine ist erst 12 Monate da klappt das mit dem anfeuern noch nicht so ganz leider, aber sie hatte viel Spaß dabei, war heute Jungfernfahrt


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2007)

Super  Meiner ist schon zu groß für so einen Anhänger. Der fährt mich eher bald platt. Wahrscheinlich mit den Worten. He ALTER kommste bald?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. März 2007)

in 3 Monaten kann ich meine Nichte auch noch mitnehmen, (noch ist sie zu klein) dann werden die Beine richtig dick hoffe ich


----------



## Stolle (25. März 2007)

Hi, hier meine optimierte Rakete für die Saison 2007:





s-works m5 Rahmen 19" von 2006
Pace RC31 XC
Acros AH-02 Steuersatz, Carbon-Spacer 5 u. 10 mm
Tune GumGum und Carbon-Aheadsetkappe incl. Aluschraube
Vorbau Syntace F99 105 mm/Titanschrauben mit Duraflite Carbon incl. Barplugs
Procraft Griffe
Sram X.0 medium cage u. Drehgriffe
XTR-Schaltzugsatz kombiniert mit Nokon-Linern
2005er XTR-Kurbel und Topswing Umwerfer, getunt mit Alu- u. Titanschrauben
Xpedo Ti/Ti Pedale
Magura Marta mit 160 mm SL-Scheiben, Syntace-Titanschrauben für die Bremssättel u. Aluschrauben für die Bremshebel
Laufrad vorne: Tune King mit Aerolite Speichen, Alunippeln, Mavic 717 D Felge, Schwalbe HP Felgenband, Michelin Latexschlauch, Conti SpeedKing Supersonic 2.1
Laufrad hinten: Tune Kong Superscharf, Supercomp Speichen, Alunippeln, Mavic 717 D Felge, Schwalbe HP Felgenb., Michelin Latexschlauch, Conti SpeedKing 2.1  (die 2.1 er Reifen werden nächste Woche 2.3 SpeedKing Supersonic weichen müssen)
Tune Schnellspanner AC 16/17
Modifizierte Dura Ace Kassette 11-27
Dura Ace/XTR Kette
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 30,9 mm (wird noch gekürzt) mit Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel
Extralite The Clamp Sattelstützenklemme
Specialized Neopren-Kettenstrebenschoner (wird wohl noch gegen was leichteres weichen müssen)
2 Dynamics Carbon-Flaschenhalter mit Aluschrauben

momentan genau 8,0 kg  Ist noch so einiges Potenzial für eine 7 vor dem Komma vorhanden  , soll aber voll zuverlässig bleiben.


----------



## abbath (26. März 2007)

sehr schön, aber warum hast du die schweren bar-plugs montiert, wenn du doch ohne barends fährst?


----------



## Stolle (26. März 2007)

Hatte vorher Barends dran, und bekomme die bar-plugs vorerst nicht ohne Beschädigung vom Carbonlenker raus. Werd's nochmal versuchen, mir gefällt die silberfarbene Optik der Teile nämlich nicht.


----------



## Randy Andy (26. März 2007)

@ Stolle

Top Rad!!! 

Wegen der BarPlugs. Einfach n kleines Loch in die mitte bohren und dann raushebeln. Geht dann relativ einfach.

Grüße

Andy


----------



## jones (26. März 2007)

neiiiin - jetzt geht das hier wieder los  

was habt ihr alle mit euren starrgabeln???  ich fahr im winter zwar meist auch starr, aber doch nicht im sommer  

was versprecht ihr euch denn vorne auch noch starr zu fahren? wenn ihr jetzt spaß sagt, dann glaub ich das von mir aus auf "leichten" trails. aber auf den richtig schönen (zumindest bei mir in der gegend) ist starr doch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei.

das rad wäre ja richtig schön  

klärt mich mal auf - vllt. verkauf ich meine reba ja dann


----------



## skyphab (26. März 2007)

Aber echt mal. Ich überlege mir, ob ich mir nen Fullyrahmen holen muss und ihr fahrt Starrgabel...Ihr Freaks!!! 

Aber bockts das? Ich mein, das sind vielleicht 600g Differenz, aber ohne könnte ich glaub garnicht die Trails runterbügeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (26. März 2007)

@ Stolle Klasse Rad 
Aber ich muß mich den anderen anschließen. Da gehört eine Federgabel rein.
Kannst du mir sagen was die Lenker-Vorbaueinheit genau wiegt? Ich möchte mir nämlich die selbe gönnen!


----------



## abbath (26. März 2007)

die gabel passt ganz ausgezeichnet


----------



## jones (26. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...
> Kannst du mir sagen was die Lenker-Vorbaueinheit genau wiegt? ...



kann ich dir auch weiterhelfen:
mit ti-schrauben und plugs - nicht sehr leicht aber dafür sehr schön und macht alles mit.


----------



## jones (26. März 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> die gabel passt ganz ausgezeichnet



optisch passt sie - keine frage.

ich meine ja eher das praktische - das ist doch eher was für den ego und die "individualität" - aber das haben wir ja schonmal ausführlichst diskutiert.


----------



## Stolle (26. März 2007)

@ Starrgabelskeptiker

Ihr solltet mal eine Probefahrt mit einer Pace Starrgabel machen, die filtert nämlich einiges weg (die kleinen Vibrationen), war auch selber überrascht. Und für Forstautobahnen brauch ich wirklich keine Federgabel. So ein leichtes Rad zu fahren ist wie ein ordentlicher Adrenalinstoß, man kann locker 2 - 3 Gänge dicker drücken! Deshalb auch die Dura Ace-Kassette deren feine Abstufung ich genial finde.

Das Rad ist speziell für ein paar ausgesuchte Rennen so aufgebaut, wo ich dieses Jahr Ambitionen hege. Das *Kilo* Mehrgewicht meiner Federgabel  (Fox F80 Terralogic, die ruckzuck eingebaut ist, wird wohl nicht oft vorkommen  ) spürt man deutlich, vor allem bergauf. Zudem habe ich noch ein leichtes Fully für traillastige Strecken.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. März 2007)

Hallo Verkaufe für euch freaks :

Specialized EPIC Marathon Rahmen in schwarz und Grösse L 2006 Super Zustand weil keine 200 Km gefahren.
Rechnung dabei -> mehr im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (27. März 2007)

Stolle schrieb:


> ...
> Das Rad ist speziell für ein paar ausgesuchte Rennen so aufgebaut, wo ich dieses Jahr Ambitionen hege.



ja ja unser Stolle will in Albstadt den Milatz angreifen  für die Fumics wirds aber reichen (mit DEM Rad)


----------



## IGGY (27. März 2007)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hallo Verkaufe für euch freaks :
> 
> Specialized EPIC Marathon Rahmen in schwarz und Grösse L 2006 Super Zustand weil keine 200 Km gefahren.
> Rechnung dabei -> mehr im Bikemarkt



Sorry aber solche Beiträge gehören nicht in diesen Thread! Dafür gibt es andere!


----------



## jones (28. März 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> ja ja unser Stolle will in Albstadt den Milatz angreifen  für die Fumics wirds aber reichen (mit DEM Rad)



dann muss er aber vllt erst noch am mir vorbei  

- wie schnell war er denn???


----------



## Lateralus (28. März 2007)

Das ist meins. Mittlerweile mit gerader Thomson-Stütze. Bei der geknickten sass ich zu weit hinten. Ausserdem hab ich mittlerweile ne Marta SL. Auf dem Bild ist es nich ne El Camino. Aber ich mach mal ein neues Bild und stell es die nächsten Tage hier rein.


----------



## supermanlovers (28. März 2007)

Schönes Rad...in Rot ist der Rahmen noch am schönsten
Mach aber bitte noch die Schrauben für die V-Brakes am Rahmen raus, falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast!
Würde selber auch noch einen geraden Lenker bevorzugen da es doch 
schließlich ein Race-Bike ist


----------



## Lateralus (28. März 2007)

Danke Ich hab letzte Woche den aktuellen Alurahmen in rot gesehen...der sieht nochmal lichtjahre besser aus, aber ich find meinen auch chic. Und Alu gegen Alu tauschen will ich nicht.

1) Die Cantibolzen würde ich sehr gern rausnehmen, aber die sind so verdammt fest drin - ich krieg die nicht raus. Haben inzwischen schon 3 Leute versucht. Nix zu machen. Ich werde das Rad mal mit nach Willingen nehmen, wenn das Bike-Festival stattfindet. Dann soll Specialized das selbst machen. Wenn sie dabei den Rahmen schrotten, haben sie es selbst zu verantworten und ich krieg nen neuen

2) Wie gesagt - inzwischen gerade Thomson und Marta SL verbaut. 

3) Nen Rizer will ich schon behalten. Fährt sich echt klasse. Ich würde meinen nur gern gegen nen Vector Lowrider Carbon von Syntace tauschen. Hat nen geringeren Winkel und spart Gewicht.

Aktuelleres Bild poste ich die Tage nochmal.

P.S.: @Supermanlovers: Dein Schwarzes find ich aber auch klasse. Hätte nicht gewusst, wie ich mich entscheiden sollte, wenn ich beide Farben zur Auswahl gehabt hätte


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. März 2007)

Willingen da bin ich auch  finde einen geraden Lenker von der optik auch geiler, aber wenn er so besser klar kommt,
habe mir den roten Rahmen am Mittwoch auch angeschaut sieht geil aus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. März 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> ...Die Cantibolzen würde ich sehr gern rausnehmen, aber die sind so verdammt fest drin - ich krieg die nicht raus. Haben inzwischen schon 3 Leute versucht. Nix zu machen. Ich werde das Rad mal mit nach Willingen nehmen, wenn das Bike-Festival stattfindet. Dann soll Specialized das selbst machen. Wenn sie dabei den Rahmen schrotten, haben sie es selbst zu verantworten und ich krieg nen neuen...



Wir haben schon ein paar Cantisockel entfernt, das geht schon. Die sind immer noch zusätzlich mit Schraubensicherung eingeklebt, damit die auch immer schön drin bleiben, wenn du deine V-Brake abschraubst.

Also entweder etwas mit nem Fön anwärmen, nicht so lange dass der Lack des Rahmens draufgeht, dann mit einer Zange rausdrehen oder gleich mit ner dicken Zange.

Die haben zwar so flache Stellen, sodass man nen 8er oder 10er Gabelschlüssel ansetzen kann, aber das dreht sich ruck zuck rund während sich sonst nix bewegt.
Da muss man schon ne große Wasserpumpenzange nehmen, und dass man die Sockel danach noch verwenden kann, würde ich schnell vergessen 

Besorg dir gleich mal so Kunststoff Schrauben, die man anstatt den Sockeln reindreht, sieht besser aus, als so "Löcher" in den Sitzstreben... Viel Glück


----------



## Lateralus (29. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Wir haben schon ein paar Cantisockel entfernt, das geht schon. Die sind immer noch zusätzlich mit Schraubensicherung eingeklebt, damit die auch immer schön drin bleiben, wenn du deine V-Brake abschraubst.
> 
> Also entweder etwas mit nem Fön anwärmen, nicht so lange dass der Lack des Rahmens draufgeht, dann mit einer Zange rausdrehen oder gleich mit ner dicken Zange.
> 
> ...



Also mit ner Wasserpumpenzamge? Aha... Aber nochmal zur Sicherheit: was für Gewinde sind denn das? Normale, d.h. ich muss gegen den Uhrzeigersinn rausdrehen? Nicht, dass ich die Zange ansetze und es ein böses Erwachen gibt...und klar besorge ich mir Stopfen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. März 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Also mit ner Wasserpumpenzamge? Aha... Aber nochmal zur Sicherheit: was für Gewinde sind denn das? Normale, d.h. ich muss gegen den Uhrzeigersinn rausdrehen? Nicht, dass ich die Zange ansetze und es ein böses Erwachen gibt...und klar besorge ich mir Stopfen.



Jo, auf jeden Fall mit ner Großen Zange, die nicht durchrutscht... Es sind normale Gewinde, die sind jedoch eingeklebt mit echt starkem Schraubenkleber, eben damit sich die Sockel nicht beim Lösen der Bremse mit herausdrehen...

Bei den Stopfen sei Vorsicht geboten: gibt welche mit M8 und M10, die einen für vorn und die anderen für hinten, welche jedoch, dass weiss ich jetzt gerade nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (29. März 2007)

Die 10er sind glaub ich hinten.

Nur mal so nebenbei: kanns eigentlich sein, dass die Dinger SO fest drin sind, dass man den Hinterbau verzieht? Aus dem Grund wollte ich das nämlich lieber direkt von Specialized machen lassen...ist wahrscheinlich nicht möglich, aber Schiss hab ich trotzdem


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. März 2007)

Wie gesagt, haben das schon paarmal bei den verschiedensten Bikes gemacht, bisher haben wir keine Hinterbauten verzogen 
Soo weich sind die nun auch wieder nicht!!!


----------



## IGGY (30. März 2007)

So Leute. Ich überlasse Euch mal für eine 1,5 Wochen diesen Thread.Ich werde meinen Hobel mal am Gardasee ausgiebigst fahren  ! Paßt gut auf, das er nicht unter die Räder kommt  .
Dann noch was in eigener Sache. Mein Rad hat es unter die letzten 10 im Light-Bikes-Contest geschafft und würde sich über Eure Stimme freuen 
Hier geht es zur Abstimmung!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. März 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> So Leute. Ich überlasse Euch mal für eine 1,5 Wochen diesen Thread.Ich werde meinen Hobel mal am Gardasee ausgiebigst fahren  ! Paßt gut auf, das er nicht unter die Räder kommt  .
> Dann noch was in eigener Sache. Mein Rad hat es unter die letzten 10 im Light-Bikes-Contest geschafft und würde sich über Eure Stimme freuen
> Hier geht es zur Abstimmung!



der Chef ist weg, wir haben Sturmfrei, jeder kann schreiben was er will


----------



## sluette (30. März 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Das ist meins. Mittlerweile mit gerader Thomson-Stütze. Bei der geknickten sass ich zu weit hinten. Ausserdem hab ich mittlerweile ne Marta SL. Auf dem Bild ist es nich ne El Camino. Aber ich mach mal ein neues Bild und stell es die nächsten Tage hier rein.




Die roten Stumpjumper sind schon die schönsten.
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem alten M2, hab's dann irgendwann in einem Wahn oliv pulvern lassen und letzten Herbst verkauft, müsste mal wieder zum Beichtstuhl...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> Die roten Stumpjumper sind schon die schönsten.
> ...


Bin ich blind: Wo siehst Du denn da ein SJ?


----------



## Hellspawn (30. März 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Bin ich blind: Wo siehst Du denn da ein SJ?



vielleicht auf dem Foto? Ein Stumpjumper S-Works Hardtail in rot?


----------



## jones (30. März 2007)

also ich seh´s auch


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> vielleicht auf dem Foto? Ein Stumpjumper S-Works Hardtail in rot?


Ich fahre so etwas ähnliches: 





Ist denn ein S-works HT auch ein Stumpjumper ?

"S-Works verstehen wir als Marke innerhalb der Marke Specialized, bei der wir unseren revolutionärsten, technologisch innovativsten Ideen über wettkampforientierte Fahrräder freien Lauf lassen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (31. März 2007)

Erklärbar:
Es gibt ein Stumpjumper und ein Stumpjumper FSR. Das Stumpjumper (ohne FSR) ist ein Hardtail. Das mit FSR ist ein Fully. Und S-Works ist quasi bei den jeweiligen Modellen die Topversion. Es gibt also ein Stumpjumper S-Works und ein Stumpjumper FSR S-Works und noch andere. Ähnlich wie "Comp" oder "Expert" oder ähnliche. Nur dass die S-Works Rahmen ein anderes Dekor haben.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. März 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Erklärbar:
> Es gibt ein Stumpjumper und ein Stumpjumper FSR. Das Stumpjumper (ohne FSR) ist ein Hardtail. Das mit FSR ist ein Fully. Und S-Works ist quasi bei den jeweiligen Modellen die Topversion. Es gibt also ein Stumpjumper S-Works und ein Stumpjumper FSR S-Works und noch andere. Ähnlich wie "Comp" oder "Expert" oder ähnliche. Nur dass die S-Works Rahmen ein anderes Dekor haben.


Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. 
So ganz simpel scheint mir das Marken-/Modell-Konzept nicht zu sein. Auf jeden Fall habe ich wieder etwas dazugelernt.


----------



## skyphab (31. März 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Erklärbar:
> Es gibt ein Stumpjumper und ein Stumpjumper FSR. Das Stumpjumper (ohne FSR) ist ein Hardtail. Das mit FSR ist ein Fully. Und S-Works ist quasi bei den jeweiligen Modellen die Topversion. Es gibt also ein Stumpjumper S-Works und ein Stumpjumper FSR S-Works und noch andere. Ähnlich wie "Comp" oder "Expert" oder ähnliche. Nur dass die S-Works Rahmen ein anderes Dekor haben.



So werden die aber nicht bezeichnet, oder?
Bei den Rahmen gibt es Stumpjumper und eben S-Works. "Stumpjumper S-Works" habe ich noch nie gelesen und will ich auch nicht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. März 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> So werden die aber nicht bezeichnet, oder?
> Bei den Rahmen gibt es Stumpjumper und eben S-Works. "Stumpjumper S-Works" habe ich noch nie gelesen und will ich auch nicht


Na, finde ich ja ganz gut die Diskussion, die ich ausgelöst habe. Auf der Spezialiced HP habe ich folgendes Bike gefunden:



"S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon"


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (31. März 2007)

ich komme mit den bezeichnungen auch nicht wirklich klar, ich finde nur das das SWorks HT sau geil ist und ich dafür mein Epic (wog aber auch 12,4 kg) verkauft habe und ich mit dem SWorks viel schneller bin


----------



## abbath (31. März 2007)

beim sworks hardtail steht nicht stumpjumper dabei. ham'se aber imho schlicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. April 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Na, finde ich ja ganz gut die Diskussion, die ich ausgelöst habe. Auf der Spezialiced HP habe ich folgendes Bike gefunden:



Bin mir nicht sicher ob`s aktuell noch Stumpjumper Hardtails gibt, aber wenn du dir meinen alten Stuhl oben genau anschaust, siehst du unter der Bremsleitung am Oberrohr noch den Stumpjumper Sticker. Der M5 Sticker war nur gefakt, war ein M2


----------



## skyphab (1. April 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> beim sworks hardtail steht nicht stumpjumper dabei. ham'se aber imho schlicht vergessen.



Ich glaube so vergesslich sind die Jungs bei Specialized nicht 

Das Hardtail heisst einfach S-Works Hardtail, ist halt so.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. April 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Ich glaube so vergesslich sind die Jungs bei Specialized nicht
> 
> Das Hardtail heisst einfach S-Works Hardtail, ist halt so.


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, steht Deine Aussage im Gegensatz zu @Hell: Gibt es jetzt ein Stumpjumper Hardtail oder nicht?


----------



## jones (1. April 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, steht Deine Aussage im Gegensatz zu @Hell: Gibt es jetzt ein Stumpjumper Hardtail oder nicht?



natürlich gibt es ein stumpjumper hardtail - da gibt es dann auch das stumpjumper marathon und comp usw.

das s-works hardtail ist doch auch ein stumpjumper - ist bei specialized eben wie bei shimano gehalten - die xtr hat auch kein deore dran. ist eben das top-modell.

auf der hp von specialized ist alles zu sehen


----------



## Lateralus (1. April 2007)

Ja, gibt es. Aber nicht von S-Works. Da heisst es dann S-Works Hardtail M5 oder Carbon.

Übrigens hier das versprochene aktuelle Bild meines Hobels und meiner neuen Kopfbedeckung in Team-Rot: ein wunderschöner Decibel...dachte auch Equipment passt hier rein, oder?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


>



Sehr schicker Helm. Darf ich fragen ob du den im I-Net bestellt hast oder ausm Laden hast? Den gleichen hatte ich auch am Samstag zur Probe auf, jedoch beschränkt meine komische Birnenform die Auswahl auf nur ganz wenige Helme 
Im Laden um die Ecke hätte der dann 150 Euro gekostet...
Halbschalenhelme stehen mir garnicht, aber Platz- und Schürfwunden am Kopf stehen mir noch weniger! Hab mich dann für nen Ganz billigen Uvex enschieden, der mir noch am besten stand, IMHO


----------



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

Klar darfst Du fragen Ich war im Urlaub und konnte den Helm da (an)probieren. Leider hatten sie ihn aber nicht im Teamrot, so dass ich ihn dann zu Hause im Internet bestellt habe. War auch gut, dass ich ihn mal aufsetzen konnte, denn ich hätte sonst M gekauft und aufgrund auch meiner komischen Kopfform brauche ich L. Wenn M nur nen halben cm mehr Umfang hätte, hätte ich den nehmen können - und aus dem Bauch heraus wäre dann wohl der falsche bei mir gelandet.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. April 2007)

Mich hätte auch mal der Preis interessiert, den du bezahlt hast... Der Preis in deinem Urlaubsgebiet auch... Nur rein interessehalber, damit ich weiß, ob mein örtlicher Händler übertreibt, oder im Rahmen bleibt


----------



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

Hab 149,90 bezahlt. Auf Mallorca in nem kleinen Laden kostete der 140 - waren aber evtl. 2006er Modelle (wobei sich ausser den Farben glaub ich nix geändert hat).


----------



## abbath (2. April 2007)

So, das muss ich jetzt mal loswerden:

Was erlaube Gitta Beimfohr. Wie kann man sich nur über die rosa Streifen am SJ FSR Women aufregen? Das ist die geilste Lackierung, die die für das Modell im Programm haben. Macht das bitte mal jemand in XL??

Oh, das scheints sogar zu geben und ich hab keine Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

Ist das das Modell, was in einer der letzten Magazine war? Ich weiss nicht mehr genau in welchem, aber ich fands auch echt richtig klasse in der Lackierung. Aber wer ist Gitta Beimfohr???


----------



## jones (2. April 2007)

also ich find die rosa teambike lackierung irgendwie genial.

würde ich sofort fahren


----------



## Lateralus (2. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> also ich find die rosa teambike lackierung irgendwie genial.
> 
> würde ich sofort fahren



Das meinte er aber nicht, sondern das Frauen-Stumjumper in schwarz mit rosanem Dekor. Schau mal auf der HP von Spezialized. Sieht auch total cool aus...


----------



## abbath (2. April 2007)

auf der speci seite sehen die farben aber nicht so gut aus wie inner bike.

das mit der größe ist aber nicht, da haben sie die "männer"tabelle reingestellt.


----------



## jones (2. April 2007)

joa - das "damenrad" sieht doch ganz nett aus.

ich meinte dieses "damenrad"  

sehr goil wie ich finde  





nur die wippe dürfte original sein - dann wär´s noch schöner

mal kein kombination von schwarz zu schwarz mit schwarzen akzenten


----------



## abbath (2. April 2007)

die goldenen barends gehen aber nicht.

sonst sehr geil.


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> mal kein kombination von schwarz zu schwarz mit schwarzen akzenten



Tja Jungs mal mehr Mut zur Farbe............ *SPITZen Bike*
Echt mal endlich kein Schwarz in Schwarz Speci.


----------



## jones (2. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Tja Jungs mal mehr Mut zur Farbe............ *SPITZen Bike*
> Echt mal endlich kein Schwarz in Schwarz Speci.



ich würde das rad sofort fahren - nur gibt es da zwei kleine probleme:

1. räder exklusiv nur für das worldcup-team bzw. sehr limitiert
2. dürfte der rahmen sehr teuer sein - wenn der normale schon mehr als 2000 euros kostet


----------



## skyphab (2. April 2007)

Krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (3. April 2007)

oh... hier hab ich noch gar nicht gepostet  
 hier die Specialized Bikes in meinen Haus  

fürs Grobe






Enduro und Touren





und zu guter letzt das Ladystumpi meiner Liebsten


----------



## Lateralus (3. April 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


>



Farblich echt klasse abgestimmt auf die Gabel Schönes "Damenrad"


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> joa - das "damenrad" sieht doch ganz nett aus.
> 
> ich meinte dieses "damenrad"
> 
> ...


Also da gefallen mir die schwarzen Bikes schon besser. Die Kombination des Bikes mit der roten Hose - sieht doch pervers aus.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. April 2007)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Leute die sich so eine Farbe aussuchen auch ne rosa Brille tragen und auf Elton John stehen...


----------



## jones (3. April 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Leute die sich so eine Farbe aussuchen auch ne rosa Brille tragen und auf Elton John stehen...



ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du mich da auch meinst  

ok - die rote hose passt absolut nicht. aber darum gings ja auch nicht.

ich finde eben, dass man doch auch mal gegen den strom schwimmen muss. zwar nicht um jeden preis, aber mit so einem rad und in der farbe kommt das schon gut. wäre was anderes, wenn es das technsich letzte wäre und voll vergammelt.

ach ja - sehe mich eigentlich nicht so den warmen brüdern zugehörig


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du mich da auch meinst  ...


Na, wenn Du das nicht weisst...: wer sollte es denn dann wissen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (3. April 2007)

Hier ging es nicht ums Aussuchen. Das Rosa wurde 2006 lediglich nur für zwei öffentliche Auftritte gemacht, Sea Otter Classics und Bike Festival Gardasee und war nur für Teamfahrer. Meines wissens wurde mit der Farbe auf ne Wohltätigkeitsdigsbums hingewiesen, ähnlich wie beim rosa Cris King.

Randy


----------



## Mojoer (5. April 2007)

Ich glaube der Rahmen ist leichter als alle die danach aus Taiwan gekommen sind.18 Zoll. Ich bin kurz davor es in gute Hände abzugeben, bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Hellspawn (5. April 2007)

Mojoer schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Rahmen ist leichter als alle die danach aus Taiwan gekommen sind.18 Zoll. Ich bin kurz davor es in gute Hände abzugeben, bei Interesse bitte melden.



glaubst du nur oder hast du ihn gewogen?


----------



## Mojoer (5. April 2007)

Ich glaube. Gewogen habe ich die aus 2006 und 2007 und die wiegen über 1500 Gramm, das heisst 1540 in 18 Zoll. Gewogen habe ich auch einen 2000er 18 Zoll eloxiert und der war mit 1370 Gramm schweineleicht. Wenn man jetzt auf den roten 100 Gramm wegen rot draufschlägt ist man immer noch unter 1500...


----------



## jones (5. April 2007)

Mojoer schrieb:


> Ich glaube. Gewogen habe ich die aus 2006 und 2007 und die wiegen über 1500 Gramm, das heisst 1540 in 18 Zoll. Gewogen habe ich auch einen 2000er 18 Zoll eloxiert und der war mit 1370 Gramm schweineleicht. Wenn man jetzt auf den roten 100 Gramm wegen rot draufschlägt ist man immer noch unter 1500...



das klingt vllt. irgendwie bischen logisch - nur ohne nachwiegen ist das alles graue theorie.


----------



## skyphab (5. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> das klingt vllt. irgendwie bischen logisch - nur ohne nachwiegen ist das alles graue theorie.



Ne er sagt ja, dass er einen 2000er eloxiert gewogen hat und da er einen roten hat, wäre er auch bei 100g für den Lack noch leichter als die aktuellen. Zumindest hab' ich das jetzt so verstanden


----------



## Randy Andy (6. April 2007)

@ all

Es ist auch wirklich egal was der Rahmen wiegt, dies hier ist kein Verkaufsthread!!!

Back to bikes please!!!

Randy


----------



## jones (6. April 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Es ist auch wirklich egal was der Rahmen wiegt, dies hier ist kein Verkaufsthread!!!
> 
> ...



richtig


----------



## Lateralus (6. April 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Frage an alle HT-Fahrer.

Ich bin 1,75m gross und hab ne Schrittlänge von 78cm. Das ist für meine Körpergröße relativ wenig. Heisst: kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper.

Mein M5 fahre ich in 18 Zoll. Dadurch, dass ich kurze Beine hab, kann ich keine gekröpfte Stütze fahren und mein Schwerpunkt ist recht weit vorne. Ausserdem hab ich keine wirklich nennenswerte Sattelüberhöhung. Soll heissen, dass Rizer und Sattel nahezu auf gleicher Höhe sind und ich, wenn ich mein Rad im Profil sehe, irgendwie an ein Enduro denken muss (siehe meine Fotos!!)... 

Dies verursacht folgende Probleme: in steilen Bergaufpassagen im Gelände hebt mein Vorderrad schnell ab oder ist SEHR nervös. Würde ich nen Flatbar montieren oder Spacer rausnehmen, damit ich überhaupt mal etwas "sattelüberhöhter" bzw. racelastiger sitze und besser klettern kann, hätte ich aber ewig Schiss, über den Lenker abzusteigen, wenns steil runter geht.

Frage: sollte ich evtl ein 17er fahren? Hier könnte ich dann aufgrund des kürzeren Oberrohres eine gekröpfte Stütze fahren, was meinen Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten verlagern würde und mich auch in steileren Bergabpassagen nicht verzweifeln lassen würde. Ausserdem hätte ich durch den kleineren Rahmen eine etwas größere Sattelüberhöhung. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Öli__ (6. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Frage: sollte ich evtl ein 17er fahren? Hier könnte ich dann aufgrund des kürzeren Oberrohres eine gekröpfte Stütze fahren, was meinen Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten verlagern würde und mich auch in steileren Bergabpassagen nicht verzweifeln lassen würde. Ausserdem hätte ich durch den kleineren Rahmen eine etwas größere Sattelüberhöhung. Was meint Ihr?



Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Es ist aber so das wenn du einen kleineren Rahmen nimmst nicht eine gekröpfte Stütze fahren kannst sondern einen längeren Vorbau. Für einen gekröpfte Stützt müsste sich schün der winkel des Sitzrohrs ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (6. April 2007)

Warum musst du denn die Sattel so weit nach vorne bringen (gerade Stütze und vor allem ganz nach vorne geschoben)?
Hast du mal versucht den Sattel normal auf der geraden Stütze zu montieren? Wo liegt dann das Problem? Knieschmerzen? So wie das jetzt aussieht kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass das Lot vom Knie nicht vor der Pedalachse (bei waagerecht stehender Kurbel) fällt.
Zu gestreckt sollte die Position dann ja eigentlich nicht sein, das lange Oberrohr sollte dir als Sitzriesen ja entgegen kommen.

Ansonsten Vorschlag: Sattel mittig auf die Stütze montieren und einen stärker gekröpften Flatbar montieren (Syntace Duraflite 12°). Dann haste etwas Überhöhung, sitzt aber zentraler (weniger frontlastig) auf dem Rad.

BTW: Dein Lenker scheint aber auch extrem viel Rise zu haben...


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2007)

Zu meinem genannten Problem nochmal ein Bild: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3591157&postcount=21
Evtl hilft das beim Beantworten


----------



## abbath (7. April 2007)

1. Der Sattel muss definitiv weiter nach hinten. Wenn du die Füße so auf den Pedalen hast, dass die Achse etwa unterhalb der Zehenwurzeln liegt, wird deutlich, dass das Lot von den Knien (deutlich) vor der Achse fällt.
2. Ich mag mich täuschen: Der Sattel könnte wohl auch noch etwas höher (dann reduziert sich das 1. Problem auch noch). Außerdem haste dann etwas Überhöhung und das Steigverhalten wird hoffentlich ohne weitere Anschaffungen besser.


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2007)

Hali hallo
Bin wieder da! Hier ein paar Bilder von unseren Touren am Gardasee.

















Weitere Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Album anschauen! Es war einfach geil. Sonne pur bei 20 Grad  Somit konnten wir jeden Tag mächtig HM machen!


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2007)

Au weia der *Chef *ist aus dem Urlaub zurück ,alle Füsse vom Tisch und aufräumen...... 

Willkommen Iggy

P.S. Tolle Fotos vom Gardasee

Gruß andi1969


----------



## jones (9. April 2007)

@iggy:

dann hättest ja auf dem rückweg noch kurz bei mir vorbei kommen können  

herrlich mal wieder bilder vom gardasee zu sehen


----------



## jones (9. April 2007)

so, dann will ich doch auch mal wieder ein bild zeigen.
wieder paar sachen geändert. nun aber erstmal fertig für die saison  






das rad sieht in farbe genau gleich aus - schwarz-weiß eben


----------



## skyphab (10. April 2007)

Kommt ja geil da!


----------



## jones (11. April 2007)

nochmal in farbe  





sorry wegen der qualität, aber ich hatte nur die alte digicam zum biken mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (12. April 2007)

hey Jones, 

was is n däss fur´n knubbel an dem Gabelholm??? Hast da deinen Tachonehmer mit Kaugummi und Bauschaum hingebebbt??? Des hat mich schon beim SW Bild total irritiert!!!

Klär uns auf was das ist, es gibt doch bestimmt ne andere Lösung.
Randy


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> nochmal in farbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry -aber mach mal noch etwas mehr weiß ans Bike( Sattel und Flaschenhalter)würde farblich runder wirken. Dann kommt´s geiler......


----------



## jones (12. April 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> hey Jones,
> 
> was is n däss fur´n knubbel an dem Gabelholm??? Hast da deinen Tachonehmer mit Kaugummi und Bauschaum hingebebbt??? Des hat mich schon beim SW Bild total irritiert!!!
> 
> ...



tja, das war ne jones-speziallösung.

ne, also die ösen für den hac-sender sind mir abgebrochen und bis der neue da war hab ich das dingen mit klebeband rangepappt. hatte am anfang weißes klebeband dran - das sah sogar ziemlich gut aus  

zur farbe:
bin ich grad auch am überlegen, aber der sattel ist nagelneu und sonst muss ich mal sehen. probier vllt. mal flaschenhalter aus. mal sehen.
hab heute mal an den haltern schwarze gummies drauf gemacht. sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> zur farbe:
> bin ich grad auch am überlegen, aber der sattel ist nagelneu und sonst muss ich mal sehen. probier vllt. mal flaschenhalter aus. mal sehen.
> hab heute mal an den haltern schwarze gummies drauf gemacht. sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.



Also Farbthema Schwarz und Weiß???? Ich seh nur viel Schwarz und ein wenig Weiß( wenn schon dann richtig durch ziehen) oder????


----------



## sluette (15. April 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hali hallo
> Bin wieder da! Hier ein paar Bilder von unseren Touren am Gardasee.



sehr nett, hoffe wir haben m 1.mai ähnlich schönes wetter...


----------



## Marzocchi666 (15. April 2007)

Specialized P3 (03)







http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/IMG_00a11.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (16. April 2007)

hey jones,
ich muss sagen in echt schaut das bike au richtig gut aus!
wie is es bei dir in münsingen eigtl. gestern noch glaufen?
greetz


----------



## Marzocchi666 (16. April 2007)

an crossmäxer
meinst du mein bike????
mfg


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2007)

Ne das von Jones!


----------



## jones (16. April 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hey jones,
> ich muss sagen in echt schaut das bike au richtig gut aus!
> wie is es bei dir in münsingen eigtl. gestern noch glaufen?
> greetz



hoi,

hab dich leider gestern nimmer gesehen - schade.
wo kommst du eigentlich her? muss ja doch auch in der nähe sein.

rennen lief soweit ganz gut. musste ja leider ganz hinten starten, ging aber gut.
in der dritten runde hatte ich mal zwei fahrfehler drin - sah wahrscheinlich aus wie der erste mensch auf nem fahrrad - aber egal. immerhin nicht abgeflogen.

wurde dann 27. in der amateur-wertung. naja  

mal sehen, was in heubach geht


----------



## Lateralus (19. April 2007)

Könnt Ihr nochmal was zu meiner Sitzposition sagen? Findet sich hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3627186#post3627186
Danke


----------



## crossmäxer (20. April 2007)

@ jones

ich komm aus hilpoltstein lkr roth ca. 25km südl von nürnberg **
...naja ich denk solang ma kein abflug hat kann mas no verkraften.
ein bekannter von mir is bei nem straßenrennen vor 2wochen a bissl
heftiger gstürzt und konnte deswegen nicht am sonntag mitfahrn 
(amateure mit ziel a-lizenz).... 

greetz


----------



## Lateralus (20. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr nochmal was zu meiner Sitzposition sagen? Findet sich hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3627186#post3627186
> Danke



Kommt schon Übrigens mal ne andere Frage an alle M5 HT-Faherer: passt ein 2,25er Nobby Nic in den Hinterbau? Oder geht nur der 2,1er? Findet Ihr den eigentlich für den Sommer zu breit? Lieber einen 2,1er fahren?


----------



## supermanlovers (20. April 2007)

Der 2,25 NN passt hinten problemlos rein.
Mir war er aber zu breit weshalb ich ihn wieder verkauft habe.
Bei trockenen Bedingungen fahr ich einen Larsen TT (bald Speed King)
und wenns nass wird steige ich auf einen Maxxis Medusa um.
Das Reifenwechseln dauert ja keine 10min....


----------



## EPICOS (23. April 2007)

Hallo!
   
Meine neue Errungenschaft. ---Die Waffe...........!!---
*Das Specialized EPIC Marathon`07.*

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/505/IMG_0145.JPG

Mit kompl. SRAM X.O >Schaltwerk,Cassette,Trigger-Set
- Truvativ Noire Kurbel 3.3
- Mavic Crossmax SLR
- Specialized Toupe Sattel (rot-schwarz)
- Magura Marta 180 / 160er Scheibe
- Ritchey V4 Edel Pedals
- Fox F100 RLC
- Chris King Steuersatz
- XT Umwerfer
- Michelin XCR Dry² tubeless 2.0   


Nokon Schaltzüge in schwarz-rot-gold werden folgen!


----------



## supermanlovers (23. April 2007)

Ein wirklich eines der schönsten Bikes hier im Thread  
Alle Teile passe farblich perfekt zusammen,
nur bei den Pedalen hätte ich lieber Time genommen
da sie auch schwarz-rot sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. April 2007)

Ich sehe nichts!


----------



## IGGY (23. April 2007)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## IGGY (23. April 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei



Aehm!!! Irgendwas geht hier net


----------



## Randy Andy (23. April 2007)

Ja, dann Zauber hallt!!!


----------



## EPICOS (23. April 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ein wirklich eines der schönsten Bikes hier im Thread
> Alle Teile passe farblich perfekt zusammen,
> nur bei den Pedalen hätte ich lieber Time genommen
> da sie auch schwarz-rot sind.



Gewiss ja,dies ist eine Überlegung wert.
Hat ja auch im Test hervorragend abgeschnitten.
  und  
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## jones (23. April 2007)

schaut wirklich top aus 

dass man es auch mal sehen kann:


----------



## EPICOS (23. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> schaut wirklich top aus
> 
> dass man es auch mal sehen kann:



Danke für den Eingriff !!!
  und 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
MsG
Michael


----------



## Mad-Line (23. April 2007)




----------



## supermanlovers (23. April 2007)

Ist das das neue Team Bike von Susi?
Mit dem Epic war er eigentlich besser dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (23. April 2007)

aber damit sieht er viel besser aus


----------



## abbath (24. April 2007)

Warum werden die (teuren) Epics eigentlich nicht mit 'ner Terralogic Gabel ausgestattet?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. April 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Warum werden die (teuren) Epics eigentlich nicht mit 'ner Terralogic Gabel ausgestattet?



Da Specialized der Meinung ist das die Terralogic Gabel nicht
mehr gut genug ansprechen und somit nicht mit dem neuen und "besseren"
Hinterbau harmonieren. Mir gefällt Terralogic auch nicht.
Ich will lieber selber über Lockout oder nicht entscheiden können, nur
eine Remote-Lockout wäre mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## sunabar (26. April 2007)

Nachdem alle so von Specialized schwärmen und mein lieblings Bikeshopinhaber einen unanständig guten Preis gemacht hat, hier mein aktueller Familienzuwachs 





frisch aus dem Shop, vielleicht überzeugt es mich ja noch mein Grossman Cf gegen nen Epic zutauschen.


----------



## CrashOversteel (27. April 2007)

Hi,
da sich ja hier so gut wie nur Speci Fahrer tummeln könnt ich mir vielleicht die Frage beantworten. 
Eine Kollege von mir hat sich ein Epic zugelegt. Die Farbe ist Mattgrau und die Schriftzüge sind auch grau. Ihm ist das zu dezent. Problem bei der Sache ist ja das man die Aufkleber nicht entfernen kann weil sie überlackiert sind. 
Weiß jemand aber ob man die Spezialized Aufkleber und das S am Steuerrohr einzeln bekommt?


----------



## IGGY (27. April 2007)

HI
Also! Den Decosatz bekommt man nicht einzeln. Frag aber mal hier nach. Die Pulvern Specirahmen! Kann ja sein das die dann auch passende Decosätze haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2007)

Juhu
Es ist hier so still geworden 
Wir wahren am WE in Sundern. Hier ein paar Bilder!












Den Rest könnt Ihr Euch in meinem Album anschauen!


----------



## Lateralus (1. Mai 2007)

Ok, damits hier nicht zu ruhig wird, vermelde ich mal, dass ich mir neue Spielzeuge gekauft habe Nen Specialized Toupe Team in Schwarz-Rot und nen Duraflite Carbon. Bilder gibts, sobald der Lenker montiert ist. Gewichte: Toupe 169 g, Duraflite 124 g


----------



## Toni172 (1. Mai 2007)

@iggy
welche Maxxis bist Du in Sundern gefahren ? Ist das der Larsen ? Ich möchte im Juli den Dolomiti Superbike (Langstrecke) fahren und suche für mein Epic noch "den" richtigen Reifen. 

Zur Zeit fahre ich die Conti Speed King SS 2,1" . Der Reifen ist echt super. Nur er benötigt wegen seiner geringen Bauhöhe viel Druck. Einen Durchschlag hatte ich schon. Und ob der den scharfen Kalkschotter in den Dollos verträgt weis ich auch nicht. Zwar lässt man es auf unbekannten Strecken nicht so fliegen wie auf den Hometrails, aber die spitzen Steine geben mir da schon zu denken.

Mit vorne Nobby Nic und hinten RR (beide in 2,1") bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.

Bin am überlegen ob ich den Maxxis Crossmark Exception 2,1" mal teste. Leider habe ich von denen noch nicht viel gelesen.

Grüße Toni


----------



## jones (1. Mai 2007)

hoi toni,

ich glaube er hatte den crossmark drauf.

den fahr ich auch bei den meisten rennen - wenn auch meist nur hinten. fährt sich richtig schön und hat ordentlich gripp, solange es nicht matschig wird. vorne hab ich dann den larsen drauf. echt ne klasse kombination.


----------



## jones (1. Mai 2007)

@iggy:

wie ist´s denn gelaufen?

sind schöne bilder  

und endlich wieder richtige flaschenhalter - echt schön


----------



## IGGY (2. Mai 2007)

@Toni172 Wie Jones schon sagte. Es ist der Crossmark 2.1 Exception
@Jones Den 47sten mit 2:17:01 habe ich gemacht


----------



## jones (2. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Jones Den 47sten mit 2:17:01 habe ich gemacht



gut gut

(platzierung in ak oder gesamt?)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Mai 2007)

@LAteralus
Ich habe ein EPIC gekauft und direkt den Duraflite runtergemacht, finde ihn etwas lieblos und 50% schwerer als den Lenker, den ich schon hatte (-;


----------



## Toni172 (2. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Toni172 Wie Jones schon sagte. Es ist der Crossmark 2.1 Exception
> @Jones Den 47sten mit 2:17:01 habe ich gemacht



@iggy 
erzähl mal was zu den Crossmarks. Wie machen die sich so ????


----------



## IGGY (2. Mai 2007)

@ Jones In meiner AK
@Toni172 Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin begeistert bis jetzt. Der rollt wie Hulle. Grip hat er auch genug, wobei ich ihn bis jetzt nur im trockenen gefahren habe. Bis jetzt hat es ja noch nicht geregnet. Kann von mir aus auch so bleiben 
Jones kann dir denke ich da mehr zu erzählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (3. Mai 2007)

Mich würden auch noch mehr Eindrücke zum Crossmark interessieren,
da ich bald meinen Maxxis Larsen TT ersetzten muss.
Aber mit 530g kam er eigentlich als Trockenreifen für mich nie
in Frage.
@Iggy: Du fährst doch auch den SS und bist bestimmt auch schon den Larsen
gefahren. Wie ist der Crossmark im Vergleich? Es sind halt alles Trockenreifen
aber der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem SS und dem Crossmark ist ja nicht unwesentlich.


PS: Hab jetzt einen neuen LRS: Mavic XC717, DT 240S, DT Revolution
1510g 
Es gab auch gleich eine neue KCNC Ti Pro Stütze.
Damit bin ich endlich bei 9,9kg   
werde mal in den nächsten Tage ein neues Bild reínstellen.


----------



## Toni172 (4. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @ Jones In meiner AK
> @Toni172 Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin begeistert bis jetzt. Der rollt wie Hulle. Grip hat er auch genug, wobei ich ihn bis jetzt nur im trockenen gefahren habe. Bis jetzt hat es ja noch nicht geregnet. Kann von mir aus auch so bleiben
> Jones kann dir denke ich da mehr zu erzählen!



@iggy
Du hast doch auch schon die Kombination vorne Nobby Nic, hinten Racing Ralph gefahren. (ich glaube ich habe die Reifenkombi auf einen Deiner Bilder gesehen) Wie verhält sich der Crossmark zu dieser Kombi ??? 
Läuft der so gut wie der RR und hat vielleicht den Grip des NN ???? Das wäre genial.

@Jones
dann erzähl mal bitte 

Grüße Torsten


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2007)

So, dann jetzt hier die Bilder meines neuen Sattels. Ein Toupe Team in 143er Breite. Dann ist noch der Duraflite Carbon neu Jetzt bin ich mit meiner Sitzposition (Lenker + etwas weiter rausgezogene Stütze!) wesentlich zufriedener (hatte ich ja u.a. hier diskutiert...) Jetzt hab ich wenigstens ne Sattelüberhöhung und fühle mich auch wesentlich sportlicher/gestreckter auf dem Rad

P.S.: Und ja, die Bremshebel sind nicht gleich hoch...ändere ich noch..


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Mai 2007)

@Lateralus
Was wiegt das Rad jetzt?
Wir hätten sollen vorher kommunizieren, ich habe genau die Teile (Thomson, Duraflite und Toupe) direkt runtergeschmissen und verkaufe sie jetzt mühsma bei E.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2007)

Update mit neuer Gabel Manitou R7 Super 2007 100mm TPC Lock-out


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> Was wiegt das Rad jetzt?
> Wir hätten sollen vorher kommunizieren, ich habe genau die Teile (Thomson, Duraflite und Toupe) direkt runtergeschmissen und verkaufe sie jetzt mühsma bei E.



Auf meiner Personenwage 10,5 kg. Ich denke, das kommt auch aufgrund der schweren Laufräder ungefähr hin. Aber im nächsten Jahr sollen LR mit naben von Chris King, 717 und Aerolite kommen...vorher krieg ich die bei meiner Frau nicht durch 

Leider hab ich niemanden mit einer geeigneten Wage in der Umgebung


----------



## Hellspawn (6. Mai 2007)

ich hab den Toupe in Team-rot auch bestellt und ich frrrrreu mich schon drauf 
Und dann gibt's auch endlich mal ein Bild von meinem Speci, wird langsam Zeit


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2007)

Hi
Wie gesagt. Ich kann noch nicht viel sagen zu dem Crossmark. Ich habe Ihn bis jetzt nur bei staubtrockenem Wetter gefahren. Aber bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden. Er rollt einfach traumhaft


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. Mai 2007)

Meins heute nach Franken Bike Marathon in Lichtenfels/Trieb:






geändert wurde bis jetzt gegenüber Serienausstattung:
Vorbau: F99, Lenker: Duraflite Carbon, Stütze: P6, Sattel: Toupe Team, Schnellspanner: Tune, Pedale: Xpedo Ti/Ti
Als nächstes kommt ein anderer LRS, wahrscheinlich Tune Princess/Kong Superscharf, ZTR Olympic, Aerolite(und ein paar Reifen dem Wetter entsprechend ) plus ein wenig Kleinkram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2007)

Schönes Rad und klasse Ausstattung. Über den F99 denke ich auch noch nach.

Wieviel Gewicht haste denn beim Umstieg Thomson Elite -> P6 gespart? Irgendwie scheue ich die Ausgabe, denn der Gewichtsvorteil ist ja doch eher marginal...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. Mai 2007)

Beim diesjährigen Expert ist keine Thomson dran, sondern irgendeine Specialized Alustütze, die tonnenschwer war. Den Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze und Sattel hab ich gleich beim Händler tauschen lassen, Schnellspanner und Pedale hatte ich noch daheim.


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Mai 2007)

> Wieviel Gewicht haste denn beim Umstieg Thomson Elite -> P6 gespart? Irgendwie scheue ich die Ausgabe, denn der Gewichtsvorteil ist ja doch eher marginal...


Die Easton EC90 Carbon Stütze ist sicherlich genauso steif und leichter
als eine P6.
Wollte diese erst nehmen, allerdings habe ich mich dann für eine KCNC
entschieden da diese noch leichter ist und bei meinem Gewicht hoffentlich hält


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Mai 2007)

wie schon erwähnt habe ich den syntace lenker gegen nen schmolke getauscht (120g vs. 68g), den thomson bleiklumpen gegen eine use alien carbon (243 vs. 168g) und den toupe gegen nen speedneedle (168g vs. 87g). es lohnt sich (-;


----------



## MrProd (7. Mai 2007)

Mal mein Specialized Stumpjumper:


----------



## guido11 (7. Mai 2007)

So mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Epic,hier mit den Maxxis 9,8 kg.Fahre aber im Alltag den Nobby Nic,Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2007)

Super Guido 
Denkst mal an mich falls nochmal ein Rahmenwechsel ansteht


----------



## guido11 (7. Mai 2007)

Ich warte ja nur auf dein Angebot Schon beim Arnd das Rotwild Carbonfully gesehen?


----------



## Lateralus (7. Mai 2007)

guido11 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja nur auf dein Angebot Schon beim Arnd das Rotwild Carbonfully gesehen?


Wenn Du das Teil weghaust, um ein neues zu kaufen - nimm bitte bitte ein Spark. Ich denke besser gehts nicht in der Fully-Sparte. Oder?


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2007)

guido11 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja nur auf dein Angebot Schon beim Arnd das Rotwild Carbonfully gesehen?



Das ist doch jetzt ein Scherz oder? Ne das Rotwild habe ich nicht gesehen. Schreib mir mal per PM was du dir vorstellst. Vieleicht kann man da ja was machen!?


----------



## guido11 (7. Mai 2007)

Vom Gewicht her mit Sicherheit, gefahren bin ich es noch nicht.Ich wollte beim Spark aber definitiv nicht mit Trinkblase fahren.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Mai 2007)

@guido
was wiegt das rad? sind das maxxis flyweigt 330? 
ich habe ein ähnliches rad (ca. 10,2kg fahrfertig, in einer "wiegeausführung wären mit anderen schlächen/reifen/flaschenhalter 450-500g drin) und schon die durchaus breit bauenden michelin reifen sehen (optisch) ziemlich deplatziert aus


----------



## guido11 (7. Mai 2007)

Mit den Maxxis sind es 9,8 kg gewesen.Fahre nun wieder den Nobby Nic und komme somit auf 10,1 kg


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Mai 2007)

Weiß einer was der 07 S-Works Epic Rahmen wiegt?
Hat jemand vieleicht schon mal die Chance gehabt sowohl
das Spark als auch das neue Epic zu fahren?
Frage weil ich vieleicht auch wie Iggy auf ein Fully umsteigen will.
Der Preis ist ja bei beiden ziemlich gleich hoch  
Aber für das S-Works spricht die Optik,Style,Image,Seltensheitsfaktor, 2Flaschenhalter!! 
und das wahrscheinlich das bessere Federungssystem.
Beim Spark überzeugt mich eigentlich nur das Gewicht.


----------



## Lateralus (8. Mai 2007)

Naja, Faktoren wie Optik usw sind ja nunmal absolute Geschmackssache. Ich würde mir die Sache einfach machen. Du bezahlst für beide Rahmen ca. gleich viel Geld. Der Spark ist aber (nagelt mich nicht auf Werte fest) mehr als 700g leichter. Im Leichtbauforum hat Nino doch extra nen Thread aufgemacht und ich meine, seins wiegt mit Dämpfer (schwerer Seriendämpfer - dort kann man auch den DT-Carbopn verbauen!!) irgendwas um 1800-1900 g. Das Epic wird mit sicherheit 2,5 kg wiegen, allein schon wegen des aufwändigen Dämpfers. Jetzt kann man natürlich noch das automatische Lockout anführen - ok, aber beim Spark kannst Du per Hebel selbst die HR-Federung einstellen: offen, wenig, aus. Und das finde ich eigentlich noch besser. Ausserdem soll es auch nur minimale Antriebseinflüsse haben.

Aber selbst wenn einem die Federung des Epic besser gefällt - ein Gewichtsunterschied von 700 - 800 g wäre mir das nicht wert. Das Spark wiegt ohne Dämpfer kanpp über 1500 g ...nur etwas mehr als mein lackiertes M5-HT 

Eigentlich bin ich eingefleischter Specialized-Fan, aber im Falle des Spark hat Scott meiner Meinung nach den Vogel komplett abgeschossen...ich finde, bei den Werten kann man sich kein anderes Fully für CC/Ma-Einsatz kaufen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (8. Mai 2007)

Seh ich genau so, das Epic ist Saugeil aber viel zu schwer, um das unter 10 kg zu bekommen muß du Rahmengröße S nehmen  und alle Teile superleicht das wird teuer, das Spark wäre mit der Ausstattung meines HT bei 10,5 kg mit dem Carbondämpfer wäre es ja noch leichter und dann geht noch was bei den Felgen, ich würde auch das Spark nehmen keine Frage, 
aber dieses Jahr bleibe ich aber auf jeden Fall bei meinem HT das fährt sich einfach zu geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (8. Mai 2007)

Naja mit meiner Ausstattung und noch ein paar kleinen Updates würde
das Epic dann 10.5kg wiegen. Das wäre eigentlich noch vertretbar für mich.
Ich denke mal das sich das Mehrgewicht durch die kraftschonendere
Federung und die höhere Downhill Geschwindigkeit ausgleicht.
Auch sind mir bei langen Touren 2 Flaschenhalter wichtig  
Das wird am Ende wohl eher eine Bauchentscheidung falls
es dazu kommt.


----------



## Lateralus (8. Mai 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das sich das Mehrgewicht durch die kraftschonendere
> Federung und die höhere Downhill Geschwindigkeit ausgleicht.



Wie gesagt soll man nahezu keinen Unterschied zwischen Fully und HT beim Spark merken. Selbst bei eingebautem Carbon-Dämpfer, der keine verschiedenen Stellungen der Federung hat, sondern nur ein Lockout, soll der Hinterbau fast unmerklich wippen...insofern ist der Vorteil des Epic fraglich.


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2007)

@supermanlover

Ich habe im Leichtbauforum auch deine Frage gestellt, da ich das selbe Problem habe wie du mit den gleichen Ansichten (2 Flaschenhalter). Ich gehe heute ein Epic probefahren und werde dann entscheiden ob ich es nehme. Mit meinen Teilen ( mein  Scale hat 8,5 Kg gewogen) werde ich beim Epic auch nur knapp über 10Kg liegen und finde das auch vertretbar, gerade weil das Epic ein ausgereiftes System  ist.

Gruß Christian


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Mai 2007)

Bis jetzt bin ich nur ein Epic Marathon 06 probegefahren
und das fand ich schon extrem genial.
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon auf deinen
Fahrbericht


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Mai 2007)

ich bin bei 10,2kg inkl. Latexschläcuhe, ordentliche Reifen, Scheibe, Reba, Flaschenhalter, Tacho und merke den Unterschied zu meinem Strike (9,4kg) berghoch gar nicht, bergab und auf unebener Strecke vom Fahrwerrk her deutlich (vom brain gar nicht zu reden).


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2007)

Habe heute was bestellt was mich berechtigt hier bald ein bike zu posten   man sind diese Epics geil


----------



## crossmäxer (8. Mai 2007)

kleine anmerkung zur optik des epic:




und dann wie man ein epic unter 10kilo bringt (im moment 8,5*dream* ich weiß, habe die quitschenden carbon ti alu discs in heubach auch gehört und teuer is es auch aber schön):


----------



## jones (8. Mai 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> kleine anmerkung zur optik des epic:...



samma - warst auch in heubach?

sauser hatte seinen stand direkt neben uns  

absolut endgeil das ding. durfte sogar paar meter mit dem ding fahren


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Mai 2007)

Danke Pedä habe ich jetzt auch ein Bild, bin noch am Projekt 10 Kilo knacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (9. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> samma - warst auch in heubach?
> 
> sauser hatte seinen stand direkt neben uns
> 
> absolut endgeil das ding. durfte sogar paar meter mit dem ding fahren



hey ja war ich, durfte mich auch mit seiner starnummerbeglücken !!!  
is a netter kerl! vor lauter aufregung, dass ich ih n jetzt endlich gsehn hab, habe ich ganz vergessn mir des bike mal genau anzusehen oder mich mit ihm  länger zu unterhalten naja..... irgendwann anders mal
greetz ben

p.s: beim rennen hab ich dich gsehn aber nacher nicht *gg*


----------



## jones (9. Mai 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> ...
> p.s: beim rennen hab ich dich gsehn aber nacher nicht *gg*



ja, das rennen lief nicht sonderlich. hatte schon am samstag extrem schwere beine   - naja, soll vorkommen.

nach dem rennen war ich meistens bei uns am stand und beim hauptrennen oben in der feed-zone zum verpflegen  . war schon brutal, wie der roel da auf´m großen blatt und hinten mit 5 oder 6 vorbeigezogen ist.


----------



## crossmäxer (9. Mai 2007)

ja stimmt war kurz in der mitte des anstiegs und dann in der tech-zone mit laufrädern für team haibike...


----------



## Ortanc (10. Mai 2007)

Muss leider mein Schatzi abgeben. Vielleicht weiss ja jemand, bei dem es gut aufgehoben wäre. Es ist 19 Zoll, frisst nicht viel, will aber viel Auslauf.


----------



## Fastracing (11. Mai 2007)

Sooo ... nach langen hin und her ist es nun ein Specialized FSR XC pro geworden, nachdem mir mein HÃ¤ndler das Bike fÃ¼r 1500â¬ angeboten hat !

Ist natÃ¼rlich noch Stangenware und somit nix besonderes ... aber da ich hier kein FSR XC pro 07 entdecken konnte, hab ich mich mal getraut mein Bike zu zeigen  

und nun kann das groÃe Umbauen beginnen ... meine Frau wird sich freuen  











PS: hoffe die bilder werden angezeigt !?


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2007)

.....kleine nachrüstung mit Magura Marta und Syntace F139+XT Schaltwerk mit kurzem Schaltkäfig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2007)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage Andi! Warst du in Sundern?


----------



## andi1969 (12. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage Andi! Warst du in Sundern?



Gegenfrage IGGY wo ist Sundern??????


----------



## IGGY (12. Mai 2007)

Ok warst wohl nicht da 
Ih meinte auf dem SKS Marathon. Da war auch so ein Bike wie deins vertreten!


----------



## seppumba (12. Mai 2007)

weil ich grad das rockhopper sehe, diesen rahmen habe ich in 2 jahren kurierfahren kaputt bekommen...schöner riss am gabelschaft (mit einer 100er gabel).

hier mein rockhopper pro





ist der jetzt der neue rahmen nach austausch ^^


----------



## taylor (13. Mai 2007)

Hi an alle Specialized-Fans,
ich habe eine Frage an die Experten. Ich fahre seit rd. 6 Monaten eine S-Works Epic Carbon Modell 2007. Ich möchte gerne eine Alternative zu dem mitgelieferten Steuersatz. Was kann ich da für einen fahren? Zu welchen würdet Ihr mir raten? Das Gewicht ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge - sondern die Haltbarkeit! Gemäß der Specialzed-Seite ist dieser Steuersatz dabei:
1 1/8" threadless, integrated alloy cups, sealed cartridge bearing​
Ich habe zwar mein Bike komplett selbst aufgebaut, aber hier bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Vielen Dank. Bilder des Bikes werde ich demnächst nachreichen.


----------



## EPICOS (13. Mai 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Hi an alle Specialized-Fans,
> ich habe eine Frage an die Experten. Ich fahre seit rd. 6 Monaten eine S-Works Epic Carbon Modell 2007. Ich möchte gerne eine Alternative zu dem mitgelieferten Steuersatz. Was kann ich da für einen fahren? Zu welchen würdet Ihr mir raten? Das Gewicht ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge - sondern die Haltbarkeit! Gemäß der Specialzed-Seite ist dieser Steuersatz dabei:
> 1 1/8" threadless, integrated alloy cups, sealed cartridge bearing​
> Ich habe zwar mein Bike komplett selbst aufgebaut, aber hier bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Vielen Dank. Bilder des Bikes werde ich demnächst nachreichen.



Hallo!

Kann den *Ritchey WCS Carbon Steuersatz integriert 1 1/8" * nur empfehlen.
 Habe Ihn selbst an meiner schwarzen WAFFE. Auch ein echter Hingucker. 
Geh mal unter www.cosmicsports.de unter Produkte-Ritchey- Steuersätze


MsG

Michael


----------



## das_Bergwerk (15. Mai 2007)

Haloo
frage an die spec experten  lohnt sich der aufpreis vom spec epic expert zum marathon wegen dem Dämpfersystems fox zu spec eigenem system????
Funktioniern bestimmt beide super vieleicht konnte ja schon jemand vergleichen.

mfg


----------



## 007ike (15. Mai 2007)

Am günstigsten kommst du mit dem comp aus, ordentliche Bremsen drann und fertig ist das super bike! Der Fox Brain ist extrem gut, kann ihn nur empfehlen. 
Seltsamerweise bin ich mit dem Epic bergab genauso schnell wie vorher mit dem 120mm Stumpi. Top Bike, leider etwas schwer, dafür funktioniert es tadellos und ist pfeilschnell!


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2007)

So Ich seit gestern Besitzer eines Epic Carbon Rahmens und auch neuer Fan der Marke Specialized, wenn alles glatt geht kommt am Freitag meine Gabel und ich kann anfangen die Teile zusammen zu stecken:

Rahmen: Epic Carbon Schwarz
Gabel: Reba World Cup 100mm Weiß
LRS: DT Swiss 240s,Aerolite,Mavic 717 Disc XC; Michelin XCR Dry²mit Latexscläuchen
Sattelstütze: Thomsen 
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4xis
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 
Kurbel: XTR 2007+XTR Kette und Ritzel
Schaltung: OX short cage, XO Twister XTR Umwerfer Dual pull
Bremse: Marta SL mit XTR Centerlock Scheiben (wegen dem LRS)
Pedale Eggbeater Sl
Sattel: Specialized Toupe 130 in Weiß
Barends: Tune (schwarz oder Rot)

Habe ich was vergessen ? Was würdet ihr als nächstes ändern ? Ich wollte als nächstes vielleicht den LRS tauschen und die Sattelstütze, oder komme ich damit schon unter so 10,5 Kg ?

Bileder folgen ab Freitag !


----------



## Lateralus (16. Mai 2007)

Ich würde nen F99 nehmen... 4Axis-Vorbau mit Duraflite Carbon find ich nicht schön...ist aber eine sehr subjektive Geschichte Naja, an den LR kannste sparen...wenn Du statt den XC717 die ZTR Olympic nimmst, sind da insgesamt 80-100 g Ersparnis drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Mai 2007)

Syntace Stütze und Vorbau.


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> I..wenn Du statt den XC717 die ZTR Olympic nimmst, sind da insgesamt 80-100 g Ersparnis drin.



naja - die ZTR ist halt nicht geöst und nicht jedermanns sache.

zudem auch etwas teuer


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Mai 2007)

wiegt so 10,2kg fahrfertig in M, d. h. mit Deiner Ausführugn könnten 10,5 realistisch sein;
ich würde (wenn finaziell machbar) nen F99, einen Schmolke-Lenker und eine Use Alein Carbon Stütze nehmen (hängt aber von der Sitzposition ab). 
Laufradsatz finde ich Tune besser als DT und dürfte auch nicht viel teurer sein


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2007)

LRS wollte Ich noch ein bißchen warten und mir dann vielleicht einen Dt Swiss 190/Notubes kaufen und den mit Yellow Tape+Milch fahren dass dürfte ca. 300-400g bringen, wenn tune Schnellspanner nehme. Bei der Gabel könnte ich als Alternative auch ein RC 39 C-type nehmen (bin an meinem Scale eine Rc 39 Xc gefahren) ich weiß nur nicht ob in der 100mm Version die Steifigkeit noch mehr leidet als bei der 80mm Pace, dann wären fast sub 10 drin ! Naja mal sehen. Sattelstütze muss ih erstmal sehen, ob ich gekröpfte oder gerade als besser empfinde !

Viele Dank schonmal für die Tipps!

Christian


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2007)

so, damit es hier auch mal wieder bisl bilsmaterial gibt:

mittlerweile nimmer ganz aktuell, aber egal.




(mit trainings-LRS)


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...ich weiß nur nicht ob in der 100mm Version die Steifigkeit noch mehr leidet als bei der 80mm Pace, dann wären fast sub 10 drin ! Naja mal sehen. Sattelstütze muss ih erstmal sehen, ob ich gekröpfte oder gerade als besser empfinde !...



mit der gekröpften thomason bin ich gefühlsmäßig zu weit hinten gesessen. dann hatte ich die race face next sl drin. wirklich ein klasse teil  
jetzt musste ich auf eine p6 umsteigen, da das gestell meines slr flows oval ist und die rf-klemmung nicht passt.

alles top-stützen, aber die rf und vor allem die p6 sind noch "topper"  

bei der gabel würde ich die paar gramm mehr investieren und ne anständige gabel nehmen, die du dann auch mit mehr federwegs (100) fahren kannst. ne reba wx disc wiegt auch nicht die welt. leider inzwischen zu nem allerweltsartikel geworden   - aber geil ist se trotzdem


----------



## Lateralus (16. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> so, damit es hier auch mal wieder bisl bilsmaterial gibt:
> 
> mittlerweile nimmer ganz aktuell, aber egal.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, eigentlich bekloppt, aber haste mal drüber nachgedacht, Dir ne Marta in schwarz zu kaufen und Deine Carbonhebel daran zu schrauben und das dann an Dein Rad? Das würde NOCH besser aussehen...alles komplett schwarz-weiss...nur mal so, falls Du mal zuviel Geld und Zeit hast... Aber ansonsten immer wieder ein tolles Rad Wo haste eigentlich den Rahmen her? Einzeln gekauft und falls ja, wie teuer? Und was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich einzeln? Und was für einen LRS fährst Du denn sonst?


----------



## chrische (16. Mai 2007)

jaha da guckste waa  

ich find mein Rad einfach nur geil 

Man beachte die Ventielkappen


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich weiss, eigentlich bekloppt, aber haste mal drüber nachgedacht, Dir ne Marta in schwarz zu kaufen und Deine Carbonhebel daran zu schrauben und das dann an Dein Rad? Das würde NOCH besser aussehen...alles komplett schwarz-weiss...nur mal so, falls Du mal zuviel Geld und Zeit hast... Aber ansonsten immer wieder ein tolles Rad Wo haste eigentlich den Rahmen her? Einzeln gekauft und falls ja, wie teuer? Und was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich einzeln? Und was für einen LRS fährst Du denn sonst?



wegen der schwarzen marta war isch schon öfters am überlegen. werd sie aber dieses jahr noch vollends fahren. dann mal sehen, was der markt so bietet.

den rahmen hab ich über meinen händler gezogen. normalerweise gibt es den marathon ja nur als komplett. beim s-works hat mir das dekor aber nicht so gefallen - find ich persönlich etwas aufdringlich.
mein schraubermeister hat mir den rahmen dann für 550,- überlassen. den rest hatte ich teilweise noch vom alten rad (besagte marta z.b.). der rahmen wiegt in m ziemlich genau 1450gr  

im rennen fahr ich normalerweise nen crossmax sl (vllt. bald auch slr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (16. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> wegen der schwarzen marta war isch schon öfters am überlegen. werd sie aber dieses jahr noch vollends fahren. dann mal sehen, was der markt so bietet.
> 
> den rahmen hab ich über meinen händler gezogen. normalerweise gibt es den marathon ja nur als komplett. beim s-works hat mir das dekor aber nicht so gefallen - find ich persönlich etwas aufdringlich.
> mein schraubermeister hat mir den rahmen dann für 550,- überlassen. den rest hatte ich teilweise noch vom alten rad (besagte marta z.b.). der rahmen wiegt in m ziemlich genau 1450gr
> ...



Gut dass Du auch schon drüber nachgedacht hast - bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige, der so fanatisch ist Und der Preis ist ja echt klasse. Glückwunsch Ist der SL nicht sogar schwerer als der verbaute LRS? Oder sind das Revos?


----------



## abbath (16. Mai 2007)

Sagt mal: Hat jemand die Specialized Air Tool Comp Stütze? Kann es sein, dass sie aus irgendeinem mir unerfindlichen Grund inkompatibel* mit den Ventilen meiner C4 Latexschläuchen sind? Mit allen anderen Sclaverandventilen gabs keine Probleme.


*allerdings kann man komischerweise vernünftig pumpen, wenn man den Hebel nicht umlegt und den Kopf einfach nur lose aufs Ventil drückt...


----------



## atmos (17. Mai 2007)

bei meinem Stumpi war ne Thomson Elite Stütze dabei.

hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Schläuchen und dieser Stütze.


----------



## jones (17. Mai 2007)

@abbath:

was machst du mit nem schlauch in der stütze ???

kappier ich ned


----------



## abbath (17. Mai 2007)

Ich mein natürlich Air Tool Pumpe...


----------



## IGGY (18. Mai 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @iggy
> erzähl mal was zu den Crossmarks. Wie machen die sich so ????



Also! Ich bin Heute über schlammige Trails gefahren und muß sagen das der Crossmark am Vorderrad meiner Meinung nach im Matsch nichts taugt. Hinten ist er super aber im Matsch rutscht das Vorderrad sehr schnell weg. In Sundern hatte ich keine Probleme. Da war es aber auch staubtrocken! Wenn jemand Interesse an einem relativ neuen, 100km gefahrenen Crossmark Exception hat und den gegen einen relativ neuen Larsen TT Exception tauschen möchte der möge sich bitte per PM bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (20. Mai 2007)

Hier mal endlich ein paar neue Bilder von meinem Bike mit den neuen Teile  













Die Sattelstützklemme muss ich erst noch eloxieren....der Lack ist immer abgeplatzt


----------



## Lateralus (20. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn alles neu? Hab jetzt keine Lust, Dein altes Bild zu suchen


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Mai 2007)

Wie vor ein paar Tagen erwähnt: 
KCNC Ti Pro Sattelstütze
240s XC717 Disc Revo's LRS
abgezogener SLR

Bin jetzt bei 9.8Kg
In der nächsten Zeit will ich noch leichtere Scheiben
Griffe und Reifen montieren....vieleicht gibts auch mit etwas
Glück einen neuen Rahmen


----------



## IGGY (20. Mai 2007)

Sehr schick 
Hast du Interesse an einem Crsommark?


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Mai 2007)

Einen einzelner Crossmark?
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich wieder 2 Larsen TT,
Larsen+Crossmark oder 2 SpeedKing SS nehme...
hat alles seine Vorteile  
Wie ist der Zustand deines Crossmark, was wiegt er und
das wichtigste wieviel möchtest du dafür haben?
Wäre eigentlich schon interessiert.
Schick mir halt eine PM


----------



## Lateralus (20. Mai 2007)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wie vor ein paar Tagen erwähnt:
> KCNC Ti Pro Sattelstütze
> 240s XC717 Disc Revo's LRS
> abgezogener SLR
> ...



Neuer Rahmen? Her mit den Infos


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Mai 2007)

Dazu gibts noch keine genauen Infos  
Es ist halt noch nicht ganz sicher ob es so klappt
wie ich es mir erhoffe. In einem Monat kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## abbath (20. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand von euch das EMT Race Multitool und kann mir sagen, was es wiegt?

Schwanke zwischen CrankBrothers Multi17 und dem Specialized Tool.


----------



## Lime Green (22. Mai 2007)

Natürlich kann mein Grashüpfer nicht mit den modernen hier geposteten High-Tech-Bikes nicht anstinken.

Aber ich hab´s heute vom Fahrradladen abgeholt und mir ist aufgefallen, wie gut es doch noch erhalten ist.

Die Federelemente laufen noch wie Butter. So viel Komfort würde man den alten Dingern nicht zutrauen.

Der Antrieb wurde neu gemacht.

http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00107um8.jpg

http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00108rd2.jpg

http://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00109ru1.jpg

http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00110ix5.jpg


----------



## abbath (22. Mai 2007)

ich finds geil. schöne farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (22. Mai 2007)

Wenns funktioniert ists doch gut Und die Farbe finde ich auch echt klasse


----------



## netsrac (24. Mai 2007)

@ Lime Green

Wozu der Torpedo Schalter? Dient der zur Dämpferansteuerung?

Gruß C.


----------



## Lime Green (25. Mai 2007)

hallo Netsrac.

Ja, hast Du richtig vermutet. 
Eigentlich hat der Dämpfer nur zwei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wie so eine Art Lock Out (Zug und Druckstufe ist komplett zu) und der normale Betrieb.
Mit dem Torpedo Schalter kann ich das nun in 2 Stufen regulieren.

Was für einen Hebel nimmt man eigentlich sonst für so einen Dämpfer ?


----------



## netsrac (25. Mai 2007)

Wahrscheinlich gibt es da extra Hebel, welche viel Geld kosten.
Hab bezüglich Deines Dämpfers aber keine Ahnung.

Ich find die Idee mit dem Torpedo-Schalter halt echt witzig.
Mich würd mal interessieren, wie das im Detail aussieht. Hast Du evtl. ein besseres Foto?

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das bei meinem Dämpfer ebenfalls umsetzen kann.

Gruß C.


----------



## abbath (25. Mai 2007)

man könnte natürlich 'nen Paul Thumbie mit einem (nicht gerasterten) Lenkerendschalthebel nehmen. Der Torpedo Hebel ist aber ziemlich geil


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2007)

kleines Update mit neuer Gabel und anderen Reifen:

Rahmen: Specialized FSR XC 2005
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super 2007
Dämpfer: Fox Float R ProPedal
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Schalthebel: XTR
Kurbel/Kette/Kassette: XT
Bremse/Bremshebel: Avid Single Digit SL
LRS: Mavic XM 317/XT
Reifen: Michelin XCR
Lenker: Specialized S-Works Carbon Flatbar
Griffe: Syntace Moto Screw-on
Vorbau: XLC Ultralight
Sattelstütze/Sattel: Ritchey; Selle San Marco SKN


----------



## darkie (5. Juni 2007)

So, weil schon lange kein babyblaues SX Trail mehr drin war 







Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Laufräder: Sun Singletrack (hinten jedenfalls) vorderes folgt noch
Kurbeln: Race Face Ride DH
Pedale: 5050x
Gabel: 66 SL1 ATA


----------



## taylor (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo an Speci-Fans,
seit November 2006 fahr ich ein Epic Carbon (Flo-Red) . Mit dem Bike bin ich sehr zufrieden - nur die Lackqualität ist absolut mies. Am Carbon-Hauptrahmen ist an der Tretlagerunterseite ein Stück Lack abgeplatzt. Am Hinterbau (Alu) sind mittlerweile bestimmt zehn kleine Lackabplatzer zu sehen. Bin in dieser Saision max. 1.500 km mit diesem Bike gefahren - auch nur normale Trainungsrunden und Touren. Gibt es hier im Forum auch andere User mit dem gleichen Problem. Wie ist Specialized in diesen Fällen (Kulanz)? Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich in der Wintersaison den Hinterbau zum Pulverbeschichten gebe. Bei mir in Nähe gibt es hierfür ein Spezialisten. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## abbath (7. Juni 2007)

würd damit warten bis die gewährleistung abgelaufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. Juni 2007)

Ich würde den Rahmen noch etwas weiter fahren und dann zu Deinem Händler gehen. Dem dann erklären, dass der Lack in der Preisklasse absolut beschissen ist und das Teil Specialized schicken. Die sind eigentlich recht kulant und tauschen die Rahmen dann gegebenfalls gegen nen neuen um.


----------



## pueftel (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal wieder etwas neues, altes von meinem Rad. Neuer LRS, neuer Sattel und ein paar Kleinteile(Kette, Cassette, Sattelklemme und endlich ein 22er boone-Blatt) für den hoffentlich langen 07er Sommer.







Frank


----------



## IGGY (11. Juni 2007)

He Frank
Sieht gut aus :daumen
Was für ein LRS ist das denn genau? Was wiegt er?
Wegen der Gabel fange ich jetzt nicht wieder an


----------



## jones (11. Juni 2007)

das s-works ist wirklich ganz nett  

allerdings finde ich die gabel optisch - irgendwie zu dünn an dem rahmen, wie auch "oberflächlich" - matt und in matrix-optik irgendwie nicht passend.

das gold ist hier geschmacksache - rote oder schwarze spanner würden mmn besser kommen.

warum haste denn die stütze falschrum drin?  


was wiegt denn der flite carbon?


----------



## pueftel (11. Juni 2007)

@iggy

240er Hügi Naben, DT Felgen und Revo-Speichen, dass ganze in 28loch. Dürfte so zwischen 1500 und 1400gr. wiegen.

@jones

pace ist pace, ob die nun optisch zum Rahmen passt interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt einen Scheissdreck .

Die goldigen Zeiten sind langsam vorbei, es wird zurückgerüstet. Als nächstes ist die Kurbel dran.
Die Spanner werden aber gold bleiben ein wenig Kontrast muss bleiben.

Ja die Stütze, ist mir auch aufgefallen. 

Der flite wiegt ca. 140gr.


Frank


----------



## jones (11. Juni 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ... interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt einen Scheissdreck ...



sachte sachte 

komisch wie hier manche auf eine relativ sachliche äußerung einer meinung reagieren 

ich versteh´s nicht 

nochmal zu thema:

ne starre carbongabel von ritchey, token, etc würde evtl. besser passen
- aber das ist nur meine meinung und darf ignoriert werden. 
möchte heute an diesem schönen tag niemandem zu nahe treten -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (11. Juni 2007)

..ach jones, hast Du den übersehen?  Du weisst doch wie das bei mir mit der Gabel ist.

An die ritchey habe ich auch schon gedacht. Würde die auch relativ günstig bekommen. Evtl. probier ich das mal aus.


Schöner Tag? Sitz mal bei diesem Wetter im Büro.


Frank


----------



## jones (11. Juni 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..ach jones, hast Du den übersehen?  Du weisst doch wie das bei mir mit der Gabel ist.
> 
> An die ritchey habe ich auch schon gedacht. Würde die auch relativ günstig bekommen. Evtl. probier ich das mal aus.
> 
> ...




weiß schon, wie das gemeint war. kann halt solche ausdrücke nicht wirklich leiden  

naja - schöner tag ist relativ. sitz gerade hier und lern tm3   - aber immerhin scheint die sonne gerade mal wieder  

im büro sitzen und forum an kann ja nicht so schlimm sein    

Fabian


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Juni 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Hallo an Speci-Fans,
> seit November 2006 fahr ich ein Epic Carbon (Flo-Red) . Mit dem Bike bin ich sehr zufrieden - nur die Lackqualität ist absolut mies. QUOTE]
> 
> hi,
> ...


----------



## Lateralus (14. Juni 2007)

Schaut Euch mal das an: http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Epic...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was ist das denn? Wie kann man nur? Ne Pike, dann die Kurbeln, Pedale und Vorbau? Und ein Scott-Sattel? Man man man...den Rahmen hätte ich gern - daraus könne man sich ein klasse Rad basteln...

Edit: was ist Kross Max? Kann man den essen? Oder eine SB-Lagerung - kenn ich nicht...


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2007)

Aua Aua Aua


----------



## atmos (14. Juni 2007)

ein Do it yourself Enduroumbau aus nem CC-Race-Fully  

vielleicht nicht ganz überzeugende Fahreigenschaften und jetzt dafür für > 2000  Mäuse haben wollen


----------



## jones (14. Juni 2007)

da müsste man mal ganz fest draufhauen - also nicht auf das rad, sondern auf des erbauers nase


----------



## Lateralus (14. Juni 2007)

Den Rahmen würde ich gern "retten", aber dann verhaut mich meine Frau


----------



## taylor (14. Juni 2007)

So,
jetzt kommt meins: Specialized Epic Carbon 2007.

Folgende Ausstattung hat das Bike:

SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe
XT-Umwerfer
XT HT II-Kurbel
FOX 100 RLC-Gabel
TIME Attack Carbon-Pedale
Hügi 240S mit DTSwiss XR4.2D, Sapim CX-Ray
VRO-Vorbau mit Carbonlenker
Louise 2007 Venti (180/ 160 mm)
Schwalbe NN
2xCarbon-Flaschenhalter (Elite)
SelleIalia Flite 2007
Scott BarEnds
Polar CS600
Das Gewicht von diesem guten Teil.... kenn ich nicht. Fahren macht mächtig Spass. Der Rahmen hat nur ein kleinen Schönheitsfehler - am Hinterbau platz der Lack ab (die beiden mittleren Bilder). Habe Fotos davon beigefügt. Für Rückmeldungen bin ich dankbar. Ach ja, fahre primär hiermit Marathon und Touren.


----------



## bmxpaule (15. Juni 2007)

Seitner woche fahr ich jetz das Specialized P1 von 2007 und es isch echt super! Ich stell balt ein bild von meinem rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (15. Juni 2007)

Genauso wie bei Tayors 3. Bild, platzt bei mir der rote Lack auch ab...wenn er platzt, immer richtig

@Taylor: mit ner XTR-Kurbel und nem weissen Sattel (z.B. Toupe) wärs noch besser. Der rote Sattel gefällt mir gar nicht. Das Teamrot ist genug finde ich. Ansonsten ein echt schönes Rad...Carbon im S-Teamrot


----------



## Toni172 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Lack. Mein schwarzes 07er Expert habe ich an diesen Stellen mit Isoband abgeklebt. Das fällt kaum auf und ist problemlos zu entfernen. 
Trotzdem find ich es echt sch.....e das Spezi sowas über Jahre nicht in den Griff bekommt. Jaja..... der Nasslack. Sieht im Laden gut aus und auf dem Trail kommt das böse erwachen. 
Des weiteren geht der Lack im Bereich der Ausfallenden ab. Da wo der Schnellspanner beim drehen schleift. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juni 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Lack. Mein schwarzes 07er Expert habe ich an diesen Stellen mit Isoband abgeklebt. Das fällt kaum auf und ist problemlos zu entfernen.
> Trotzdem find ich es echt sch.....e das Spezi sowas über Jahre nicht in den Griff bekommt. Jaja..... der Nasslack. Sieht im Laden gut aus und auf dem Trail kommt das böse erwachen.
> Des weiteren geht der Lack im Bereich der Ausfallenden ab. Da wo der Schnellspanner beim drehen schleift.
> ...



Schau mal in meine Bilder - da ist ein Foto der hinteren Bremsaufnahme. Ich finde sowas nicht normal...


----------



## taylor (15. Juni 2007)

Die XTR-Kurbel kommt noch ... hab mein Etat zunächst ausgeschöpft  

Den weißen Sattel (Toupe) hatte ich an dem Rad. Leider kam ich mit diesem überhaupt nicht klar. Der weiße Sattel ist leider auch immer so schnell eingesaut. Schwarz sieht auch nicht doll aus - daher den Roten.


----------



## MTBasti (18. Juni 2007)

Das Rockhopper 2007 hat ja den M4 Rohrsatz. Außerdem hat es eine ähnliche Geometrie wie das Stumpjumper, ist sogar noch länger. Was hat es mit diesem M4 auf sich, ist das Rockhopper nun das Stumpjumper vom Vorjahr?
Das Rockhopper gibts schon für ca 800.
Kann man den Rahmen irgendwo einzeln kaufen?
hier noch ein link


----------



## IGGY (19. Juni 2007)

Ist zwar OT aber ich hätte da einen S-Works für Dich!


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juni 2007)

@IGGY: was fährst Du denn dann?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Juni 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @IGGY: was fährst Du denn dann?



na was soll er fahren, bleibt ja nur das EPIC , sonst fliegt der Chef aus seinem eigenen Forum


----------



## IGGY (19. Juni 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT aber ich hätte da einen S-Works für Dich!



VERKAUFT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> na was soll er fahren, bleibt ja nur das EPIC , sonst fliegt der Chef aus seinem eigenen Forum



Gibts da Bilder zu? Hab keins in seinem Album gefunden 

@IGGY: warum haste das gute Stück eigentlich verkauft? Unzufrieden? Oder steht schon ein neues auf der Einkaufsliste? Wirst dochwohl nicht auf ein HT verzichten wollen...


----------



## zauberer089 (20. Juni 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @IGGY: warum haste das gute Stück eigentlich verkauft? Unzufrieden? Oder steht schon ein neues auf der Einkaufsliste? Wirst dochwohl nicht auf ein HT verzichten wollen...




gibt ja auch noch andere Hardtails aus diesem Hause, z.B. den HT-Carbonrahmen


----------



## jones (20. Juni 2007)

interessant wie die gedanken hier gehen - muss zugeben, dass es bei mir genau so ging.

ihr werdet aber wahrscheinlich nicht drauf kommen, was wirklich passiert ist


----------



## zauberer089 (20. Juni 2007)

jones schrieb:


> ....
> ihr werdet aber wahrscheinlich nicht drauf kommen, was wirklich passiert ist



du hast dir vielleicht ein Canyon bestellt?  
wie hier abgebildet 

[URL=http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sworkshc5.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2007)

Was passiert ist? 
Das hört sich ja schlimm an Jones! Ist es so schlimm was ich gemacht habe?


----------



## justfake (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich überlege zur zeit mir ein neues rad zu kaufen und atm sind zwei räder in der engen auswahl. bin auch ziemlich neu in der mtb szene, so dass ich auch noch nicht sooo die ahnung habe. aber wenn ich mir jetzt was kaufe, solls auch dementsprechend lange halten und ausreichen.

es geht mir darum, dass ich damit spaß im wald haben kann und nächstes jahr damit die alpen überqueren will.

schwanke im moment zwischen dem enduro fsr comp und dem stumpjumper fsr comp oder elite.

was sagt ihr zu den rädern?

ich denke wenn die federn einen lockout haben, sollte das bergauf fahren damit doch gut möglich sein oder etwa nicht? 
für mich wäre das enduro erstmal ganz vorne. hat die doppelrohrgabel, mehr federweg v/h und dazu wiegt es nur 12,5kg.

irgendeinen rat worauf ich achten sollte/muss?!?

danke im vorraus
gruß
justfake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. Juni 2007)

Ich würde zum Stumpjumper raten, denn damit wirst Du bergauf auch mehr Spass haben, da leichter und weniger Federweg. Ich meine das Stumpi hat doch schon ordentlich Federweg...100/120 oder so...das reicht dicke. Lass Dir nicht einreden, dass mehr Federweg immer besser ist. Bergauf störts nämlich. Das Enduro würde ich nur nehmen, wenn Du viel bergab willst. Aber in den Alpen gehts auch "öfter" mal rauf Welches Stumpi-Modell Du nimmst - lass Deinen Geldbeutel entscheiden


----------



## justfake (20. Juni 2007)

aber wäre der federweg nicht egal, wenn ich einen lockout an gabel und dämpfer habe?

bin ja schon ein wenig geil auf das enduro  
und gegenüber den 12,3kg fürs stumpi sind die 12,5 fürs enduro auch nicht sehr viel mehr oder nicht? ich meine, dafür würde ich auch eine weitaus steifere gabel haben, da doppelrohr...?!?!?

aber wenns eben wirklich nur teurer ist und nichts bringt....


----------



## zauberer089 (21. Juni 2007)

die Sitzposition ist bergauf beim Enduro weniger effektiv zum Treten, auch mit Lockout.
und bei ner Transalp ist bergauf sehr lang und wichtig und Dauerlockout ermüdet auch bergauf 

was deinen 2. Einsatzbereich "Spass im Wald" betrifft: was ist da konkret geplant und gefordert?


----------



## justfake (21. Juni 2007)

fahre hauptsächlich im aachener stadtwald/3-länder eck. und ich bin eher einer der schnellen fahrer (zumindest bergab  hehe) möchte gerne, wenn ich mir ein neues fahrrad kaufe, dass es wirklich ein paar jahre hält und ich denke, dass die größten anforderungen ans bike durch den speed kommen. vom gelände her, denke ich, dass ein wald eher im mittel einzustufen ist. große drops o.ä. stehen weniger auf dem programm. also hauptsächlich wurzel- und steinpassagen. 
könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass ein enduro damit vllt. etwas unterfordert wäre, aber das bike ist einfach geil 

wie gesagt, fahre noch nie soo lange, aber in dieser zeit war die steigerung schon relativ groß (zumindest fahre ich mit meinem bike fast mit leuten mit, die schon seit 3-4 jahren fahren). der mut macht das fehlende können bisher wett 

was wäre denn, wenn ich einen vorführer enduro für den preis von einem normalen stumpi bekommen würde? würde eure meinung da anders ausfallen?


----------



## zauberer089 (21. Juni 2007)

du willst nur das Enduro haben, also nimm es und frag nicht


----------



## justfake (21. Juni 2007)

hehe, jaaa  irgendwo schon, aber wenns wirklich gründe dafür gibt, das nicht zu kaufen, dann würde ich es echt lassen 

es gibt ja auch noch immer diese duskussion über die DC wie ich hier gelesen habe. davon sind ja auch noch nicht alle überzeugt....


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2007)

Ah ein Kollege aus Aachen 
Geh doch mal zum Arnd und laß dich beraten! Der hilft dir gerne. Ich würde das Stumpi nehmen. Ist vielseitiger!


----------



## justfake (21. Juni 2007)

Arnd? kenn ich nich 

war bisher in vaals in dem laden. bikes 4 fun. und der meinte, dass das stumpi und das enduro sich von der strecke her am stadtwald/dreiländereck trennen. also das wäre ziemlich die grenze. deswegen überlege ich so lange hin und her.

wenn ihr alle sagt, das stumpi, dann denke ich, werde ich mich daran halten.

welche ausstattung sollte es denn dann sein? reicht ein comp oder lieber höher?
muss mal gerade nachschauen wie es bei den einzelnen mit lockout usw aussieht


----------



## justfake (21. Juni 2007)

im vergleich von comp und elite:
für mich sind da ganz speziell erstmal größere bremsscheiben...nötig?!?!
die talas anstatt float. wäre natürlich schon alleine wegen der absenkung wahrscheinlich eher tourentauglich...

wie schwer ist denn ein stumpi? passt da ein big betty rein (2.5er)? der ist nämlich voll geil


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2007)

Arnd= Firebike in Roetgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (21. Juni 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Was passiert ist?
> Das hört sich ja schlimm an Jones! Ist es so schlimm was ich gemacht habe?



naja, einerseits ist es verständlich (bei dem gewicht  ), aber auch irgendwie schade.


----------



## mystical_meo (21. Juni 2007)

Da ich ohnehin Bikes aus dem Hause Specialized liebe, möchte auch ich nicht in diesem Thread fehlen...

Nach einer langen Auszeit, mein geliebtes älteres Stumpjumper mit diesjährigem upgrade...








Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC '03 (silver blue)
Fox Talas 32 RLC ´07
Fox Float R '03
Chris King "NoThreadSet" '07
Specialized "MTN CNC Alloy Vorbau" '07
Specialized "Alloy XC Low Rise" (31,8mm) '07
Race Face "Good n' Evil Grips" (black)
Formula Oro Puro Brakes '07 (VR 200mm / HR 180mm)
Specialized "alias" 143 Ti '07 (143mm)
Syntace P6 Stütze '07
SRAM X.9 Trigger & Schaltung '07
Shimano LX Umwerfer(e-Type, top pull) '03
Shimano Deore XT FC-M761 Kurbel mit Lager '07
Shimano SPD Click '03 / NC-17 Magnesium Pedale '07
Shimano XT CS-M760 (11-34Zähne) Kassette '07
SRAM PC971 Kette '07
Mavic "X139" (relativ stabile Standartmüll-Felgen)

Auf dem Bild fehlen meine jetzigen Schwalbe NN's in 2.25", meine NC-17 Magnesium Flatpedals, Hope Schnellspanner, der neue Sattel (noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Sattel, z.Zt. Toupe im Test), mein neuer Riser - weiß noch nicht welchen USE Atom (10°, 31,8mm) oder Syntace Vector Lowrider (12°, in hoffentlich baldigen 31,8mm) - und das aller wichtigste: mein neues Wheelset. Verrate noch nicht welches es wird (warte schon 3 wochen) 

Saluti MeO

PS.: mehr in meiner Galerie


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2007)

Also! Wie schon vermutet wurde habe ich nun ein Rad von einem anderen Hersteller! Was es genau ist wird noch nicht verraten. Ich poste es, wenn es aufgebaut ist. Ich hoffe das ich dann trotzdem noch in naher Zukunft hier mitspielen darf!?
Hiermit übergebe ich feierlich die Threadführung an JONES!


----------



## jones (21. Juni 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> im vergleich von comp und elite:
> für mich sind da ganz speziell erstmal größere bremsscheiben...nötig?!?!
> die talas anstatt float. wäre natürlich schon alleine wegen der absenkung wahrscheinlich eher tourentauglich...
> 
> wie schwer ist denn ein stumpi? passt da ein big betty rein (2.5er)? der ist nämlich voll geil



meinst du das neue enduro - also das mit kohle-rahmen?


----------



## justfake (21. Juni 2007)

nee, meine das stumpi.

habe jetzt auch mal mit drei händler telefoniert. 3 händler 3 preise, aber zwei von dreien sagen, dass das stumpi fürmich besser sei. ihr sagt das auch, dann werde ich mich daran schonmal halten.

dann muss ich mal meine finanzen durchrechnen und dann werde ich sehen was über bleibt und was drin ist.


----------



## Mini-Martin (21. Juni 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Also! Wie schon vermutet wurde habe ich nun ein Rad von einem anderen Hersteller! Was es genau ist wird noch nicht verraten. Ich poste es, wenn es aufgebaut ist. Ich hoffe das ich dann trotzdem noch in naher Zukunft hier mitspielen darf!?
> Hiermit übergebe ich feierlich die Threadführung an JONES!



Müsing X-lite... 
Schön leicht der Rahmen!

Martin


----------



## justfake (23. Juni 2007)

hallo leute,

was sagt ihr zu folgendem angebot:

stumpjumper expert
400-500km
vorführer
sonderlackierung wg. testrad
zwei jahre ganz normal volle garantie wie neukauf

2300-2350 euro

denke ich würde ihn auch auf 2200 bekommen wenn ihm das bar vor die nase halte  ^^

wie klingt das für euch?


----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2007)

150â¬ Rabatt weils ein Testrad ist?
Ich denke zu dem Kurs bekommst du woanders auch ein Neurad! Warst du mal bei www.firebike.de ?


----------



## justfake (23. Juni 2007)

ja ne, das expert kostet 3000 steine und ich komme für 2200-2300 dran.

2350 hat er zuerst gesagt, dann 2300, von daher denke ich, dass ich den  auf 2200 bekomm.

also wären das ca. 700-800 gespart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2007)

Ist es das nicht? http://www.firebike.de/2007/bikes.php?cat=Specialized&subsubcat=4&subcat=8&prod=17


----------



## justfake (23. Juni 2007)

edit: siehe neuer post. ist ein ganz anderes rad

habe einen link zum vergleich angegeben


----------



## justfake (23. Juni 2007)

außerdem stimmt da was nciht. denn das expert hat kein fox triad sondern das fox brain fade remote federnbein.

und das triad ist am comp dran.
ich habe ein sram x 9.0 und kein xtr.
irgendwas passt das alles nicht.

vergleich mal deinen link mit diesem hier, denn das bekomme ich:

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Stumpjumper_1.htm


----------



## Lateralus (23. Juni 2007)

Was für eine Lackierung wäre das denn beim Testrad? Und ja, 800 Euro Ersparnis bei nem Neupreis von 3000 Euro sind echt ok.


----------



## justfake (23. Juni 2007)

es geht um dieses rad. ist genau das. ebenso mit dem aufkleber "testbike" am gabelrohr, der jedoch NICHT überlackiert und entfernbar ist.

http://siegrist.us/media/fsr_1.jpg

hätte zwar lieber ne andere farbe, aber 1. ist das lila nicht zu auffällig und 2. nehme ich das für 800euronen gerne in kauf


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (23. Juni 2007)

So mein erster Post^^

@justfake: Was hast du gegen die Farbe? Sieht doch richtig geil aus, nicht so ein schwarz oder grau das jeder hat....

Bilder von meinem '07 Fsr Xc Disc werden folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (24. Juni 2007)

jaa, wie gesagt, ist jetzt nicht so schlimm. aber das gibbet auch noch in so nem geilen beesch (oder wie immer das geschrieben wird lol ). aber ist auch so ok. 

ich werde morgen anrufen, damit der händler meinen namen dran klebt. er sagt, das expert sei komplett ausverkauft und er würde eh nicht mehr dran kommen, so dass er mir das sofort geben kann. jetzt muss ich nur 1 1/2 wochen warten bis ich es endlich testen kann, weil ich erstmal noch weg bin  so ein rotz


----------



## könni__ (24. Juni 2007)

Ich habe bei bunny hop in Hameln super Angebote für Stumpies FSR gesehen, sind zwar Vorjahresbikes aber ich bin echt am überlegen. Da steht ein SJ pro mit Fox und komplet XT für 2390 und das expert mit Talas für 1999. Die bikes sind aber nicht auf der Homepage www.bunnyhop.de (der Verkäufer sagte das dürfen die nicht) Würdet ihr den alten Stumpjumper fahren oder ist der neue soviel besser?


----------



## Lateralus (24. Juni 2007)

könni schrieb:


> Ich habe bei bunny hop in Hameln super Angebote für Stumpies FSR gesehen, sind zwar Vorjahresbikes aber ich bin echt am überlegen. Da steht ein SJ pro mit Fox und komplet XT für 2390 und das expert mit Talas für 1999. Die bikes sind aber nicht auf der Homepage www.bunnyhop.de (der Verkäufer sagte das dürfen die nicht) Würdet ihr den alten Stumpjumper fahren oder ist der neue soviel besser?



Ach was, die alten sind absolut klasse. Wenn der preis stimmt, ists doch super. Listenpreise findest Du auch auf www.bikerstreff.de.

@justfake: ich find die Lackierung klasse


----------



## justfake (24. Juni 2007)

jo, sieht auf jeden fall nciht ******* aus. sonst w+rde ich mir das nicht kaufen. habe mich schon dran gewöhnt. von daher... 

am 5./6./7. irgendwie mache ich nen testtag. und wenn dann alles soweit passt, wird geld auf den tisch geblättert.

aber ich bezweifle, dass da ein 2.5er big betty reingeht. aber egal. auf lange strecken kann man den sowieso nicht fahren. 

was kostet denn ein zweiter satz laufräder? also gut durchschnittliche. nichts übertriebenes. woltle nämlich zu trainingszwecken noch nen satz standardreifen kaufen, damit man auch mal über die straße auf strecke fahren kann....


----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. Juni 2007)

Vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe meines ehemaligen Serien Epic Expert:





Beim Gewicht sagt meine Fischwaage genau 11,00kg.
Wenn ich es richtig putze, bin ich wahrscheinlich darunter.
Nächstes Jahr gibt es eventuell ne andere Gabel.
Dann bin ich auf alle Fälle unter 11kg

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Epic FSR M5 2007
Dämpfer:	Specialized Fox Brain Fade
Gabel: Fox F100 RL
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Bar Ends: Tune RH1
Griffe: Schaumstoff
Bremse Vorne: Avid Juicy 7, G2 Clean Sweep, 180mm Rotor
Bremse Hinten: Avid Juicy 7, G2 Clean Sweep, 160mm Rotor
Umwerfer: Shimano M581 LX
Schaltwerk: Sram XO long cage
Schalthebel: Sram X9 Trigger
Cassette: Shimano 7700 Dura Ace, 12-27
Kette: Sram PC-951
Kurbel: Shimano M-760 XT
Innenlager: Shimano M-760 XT
Pedale: Xpedo Ti/Ti
Felgen: No Tubes Olympic Disc
Nabe Vorne: Tune King 28 Loch
Nabe Hinten: Tune Kong Superscharf 32 Loch
Speichen: DT Swiss Aerolite, Alu Nippel
Schnellspanner: Tune AC16/17
Reifen: Continental Speed King Supersonic 2.1
Schläuche: Michelin C4 Latex
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Rip Cage Carbon
Sattel: Specialized Toupe
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger Skyline


----------



## abbath (27. Juni 2007)

SEHR schön.


----------



## reneha (27. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe mein S-WORKS, vielleicht einfach mal reinschauen...unter folgendem Link

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285875&highlight=s-works


----------



## pueftel (28. Juni 2007)

@Blauer Sauser


..wunderschönes epic!


..zwei Anmerkungen,

- die skyline Klemme sieht am roten Rahmen einfach klasse aus
- mir gefallen die Schriftzüge auf den neuen sk überhaupt nicht. Geht das nur
  mir so? Ich fand die geschwungene Schrift schöner.


Frank


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juni 2007)

28-Loch am VR? Ich weiss nicht...die 4 Speichen mehr wiegen fast nix und bringen doch ne Menge mehr Stabilität/Steifigkeit. Aber hast ja zum Glück ein Alu-Epic. Wenns ein Carbonrad wäre, hättest Du wahrscheinlich auch Probleme mit der Steifigkeit/Spurtreue beim Lenken. Ansonsten schönes Rad.


----------



## zauberer089 (28. Juni 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> 28-Loch am VR? Ich weiss nicht...die 4 Speichen mehr wiegen fast nix und bringen doch ne Menge mehr Stabilität/Steifigkeit. ....



was zu beweisen wäre 

ne Menge erscheint mir schwer übertrieben, merke subjektiv keinen Stabilitätsunterschied zu meinem anderen 32-Loch LR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (28. Juni 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> was zu beweisen wäre
> ne Menge erscheint mir schwer übertrieben, merke subjektiv keinen Stabilitätsunterschied zu meinem anderen 32-Loch LR.



Wieviel Gewicht sparste denn ein?


----------



## finch (28. Juni 2007)

hallo freunde der specialized räder!

ich suche derzeit ein specialized enduro rahmen baujahr 2005-2006 größe m

falls jemand das interesse an seinem verloren hat würde ich gerne den rahmen abkaufen, ggf. auch das komplette bike!

fahre derzeit ein enduro von 2004, bin superzufrieden. will nur aus gründen der optik einen mit dem neueren design haben (und mehr federweg  )

bietet mir ruhig alles an, über den preis wird man sich sicherlich einig!

mfg
andré


----------



## raven1 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo, suche neue Rahmen Aufkleber für mein Specialized S-works Epic GR. M Bj. 2005 , da ich den Rahmen neu Pulverbeschichten lasse. Wäre cool, wenn jemand eine Bezugsquelle weis oder evtl. mit einem Händler gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Wichtig wäre der S-WOrks am Unterrohr  und der M5 Aufkleber, alle anderen könnte man bei eb... bekommen ! Danke im voraus....


----------



## Lateralus (29. Juni 2007)

raven1 schrieb:


> Hallo, suche neue Rahmen Aufkleber für mein Specialized S-works Epic GR. M Bj. 2005 , da ich den Rahmen neu Pulverbeschichten lasse. Wäre cool, wenn jemand eine Bezugsquelle weis oder evtl. mit einem Händler gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Wichtig wäre der S-WOrks am Unterrohr  und der M5 Aufkleber, alle anderen könnte man bei eb... bekommen ! Danke im voraus....



Frag doch mal direkt beim großen S an. Per Mail oder so. Und wenn Du das tust, frag doch mal, welche RAL-Farbe das Teamrot ist. Damit man das mal weiss


----------



## raven1 (29. Juni 2007)

....Specialized Händler hat gesagt, das er die Decals bestellen könne, bräuchte nur die Rahmennummer ( das schreibt "S" vor ), würden so etwa zwischen 25 und 50 Euro kosten (genaue Auskunft )  ). Über Lack RAL könne er überhaupt keine Auskunft geben.....


----------



## Lateralus (29. Juni 2007)

raven1 schrieb:


> ....Specialized Händler hat gesagt, das er die Decals bestellen könne, bräuchte nur die Rahmennummer ( das schreibt "S" vor ), würden so etwa zwischen 25 und 50 Euro kosten (genaue Auskunft )  ). Über Lack RAL könne er überhaupt keine Auskunft geben.....



Ich meinte ja auch Specialized selbst. Die in der Europaniederlassung in den Niederlanden sprechen auch sehr gut deutsch. Hab ich gemerkt, nachdem ich mich mit ner detaillierten Mail auf englisch rumgeschlagen und die mir in feinstem deutsch geantwortet haben Und evtl schicken die Dir die Decals sogar umsonst...wenn Du nett fragst und ihnen erzählst, wie toll Dein Rad ist


----------



## der doc (29. Juni 2007)

Hi Zusammen!Und noch ein Epic. 






Rahmen Epic03
Fox80X
Marta 180/160
Schaltung XT ink.Shifter
Kurbel XT mit 20ger,andere Blätter 44ger "S" org, 32ger XT
Cassette Ultegra 12-27
Kette KMC SL
LRS:Narben AMC mit Ti Spanner,DT Revo, Felgen Mach1 Magnesium(noch nicht gerissen)1330g 
Schwalbe 14A Schläuche ,Reifen FF2.25
Pedale Exustra Mag -Ti
Syntace F99 ,Duraflite Carbon
Stüze Thomson und SeleItalia SLK gel 
Flachenhalter nero Carbon 
Das Teil wiegt 11,2 Kg

Mal sehen ob es mit dem Trainig klappt(hatte vor 6 Wochen eine OP) dann 
werde Ich in Neustadt an den Start gehen.
@Lateralus :Hi ,Thyrox gibt es auch seit einiger Zeit flüssig , soll sehr sauber
(weniger Zusatzstoffe) sein.Vieleicht besser verträglich?
Doc


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juni 2007)

der doc schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen!Und noch ein Epic.
> @Lateralus :Hi ,Thyrox gibt es auch seit einiger Zeit flüssig , soll sehr sauber
> (weniger Zusatzstoffe) sein.Vieleicht besser verträglich?
> Doc


 ich mach mich mal (noch) schlauer


----------



## USA.MD (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich kann leider nirgends Gewichtsangaben zu den Specialized Modellen von der Stange finden, kann mir jemand sagen, was das Epic Expert 2007 ca. wiegt?
Vielen Dank für Infos, hoffe es ist ok, dass ich das hier reinposte, gibt ja kein Spec. Forum oder so hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (1. Juli 2007)

wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die von dem reden sollte es 12,7 kg haben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3670117


----------



## USA.MD (1. Juli 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die von dem reden sollte es 12,7 kg haben
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3670117



danke


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2007)

Mal eine Frage an Euch Epic-Fahrer: ich bin 1,75 m groß/klein, habe ne Schrittlänge von nur 78 cm und fahre mein M5-HT aufgrund meines langen Oberkörpers in 18 Zoll. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir beim Epic empfehlen? M oder L?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Juli 2007)

beim carbon m (bin 1,78), alu keine ahnung


----------



## der doc (2. Juli 2007)

Bin selbst "nur" 178cm ,Schrittlänge 80cm fahre aber ein L ; 
die Oberrohrlänge machts.Mein"altes "03"hat 605mm mit 110mm Orginal Vorbau.Die M Größe war 595mmm mit einem 100 Vorbau. 
War bei Kauf selbst am Zweifeln M oder L (M rot oder L schwarz) es ging beides
bei Meiner Größe.Würde heute vieleicht das M nehmen ,aber nur wegen der Farbe(S-Works rot). 
Doc


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2007)

Also wäre die Lösung

- M für mehr Sattelüberhöhung und längeren Vorbau 
- L für weniger Sattelüberhöhung und kürzeren Vorbau (so wie mein HT jetzt - Bilder in meiner Galerie!)

??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (6. Juli 2007)

so, habe jetzt auch endlich mein stumpi  konnte zwar bisher leider noch nicht im wald fahren, aber sonntag ists soweit. auf der straße muss ich sagen, bin ich echt begeistert vom dieser brain dingsbums technologie. geht echt klasse. wippt null und beim bordstein federt der astrein ein.

und die talas macht auch ne feine arbeit. vorallem das absenken merkt man extrem beim fahren. bin mal gespannt was das dann sonntag im wald bringt. dann wird mehr getestet, falls ich mit den ersten klickschuhen meines lebens zurechtkomme und mich nicht direkt maule 

also bis dann und danke nochmal für die "kaufberatung" und tipps.

gruß
justfake


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> ...falls ich mit den ersten klickschuhen meines lebens zurechtkomme und mich nicht direkt maule



Wenn Du Dich nicht beim ersten Mal maulst, fehlt irgendwie was

Kann wohl noch der ein oder andere Epic-Fahrer meine Frage beantworten (s.o.)?


----------



## taylor (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir ein weiteres Specialized-Bike aufbauen: S-Works Hardtail (Alu) aus dem Jahr 2006. Meine Frage hierzu: kann ich hier jeden Steuersatz verwenden? Ich möchte kerne ein Chris King einbauen. Bei meinem S-Works Epic Carbon kann ich nur integrierte einbauen. Ich habe hierüber leider nichts im Netz gefunden. Danke.


----------



## jones (6. Juli 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mir ein weiteres Specialized-Bike aufbauen: S-Works Hardtail (Alu) aus dem Jahr 2006. Meine Frage hierzu: kann ich hier jeden Steuersatz verwenden? Ich möchte kerne ein Chris King einbauen. Bei meinem S-Works Epic Carbon kann ich nur integrierte einbauen. Ich habe hierüber leider nichts im Netz gefunden. Danke.



das geht so - iggy hatte auch einen ck drin


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich nicht beim ersten Mal maulst, fehlt irgendwie was
> 
> Kann wohl noch der ein oder andere Epic-Fahrer meine Frage beantworten (s.o.)?



Ich fahr L bei 182/86 mit 105er Vorbau. Ich hätte auch einen M Rahmen mit 130er Vorbau fahren können, aber auf dem L Rahmen hab ich mich gleich wohl gefühlt.
Am Ende hilft nur Probefahrt.

Was für eine Vorbaulänge hast du jetzt?


----------



## biposta916 (8. Juli 2007)

So und hier mein 2 Wochen altes SJ Expert:














Upgades: 

Komplette XTR Gruppe
Dämpfer vom Pro AFR Shock
Crossmax SX


----------



## Randy Andy (9. Juli 2007)

@ taylor

CK geht, hab auch einen drin!

Randy


----------



## thomas-koeln (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einer woche bin auch ich stolzer besitzer eines epic expert. jetzt meine frage: der hinterbaudämpfer hat trotz richtigem drehmoment ein leichtes spiel wenn man ihn mit der hand bewegt. ist das so richtig oder ist er falsch montiert?

danke für eure antworten

gruß
thomas


----------



## jones (11. Juli 2007)

thomas-koeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit einer woche bin auch ich stolzer besitzer eines epic expert. jetzt meine frage: der hinterbaudämpfer hat trotz richtigem drehmoment ein leichtes spiel wenn man ihn mit der hand bewegt. ist das so richtig oder ist er falsch montiert?
> 
> ...



definiere das spiel mal etwas genauer.

ist es quer zum dämpfer oder längs zum dämpfer?


----------



## thomas-koeln (11. Juli 2007)

das spiel ist quer zum dämpfer. wenn ich den dämpfer bewege, dann hat er spiel an der oberen und unteren lagerbuchse. er wackelt quer......
bei beiden schrauben habe ich den drehmoment überprüft.

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (11. Juli 2007)

wie sagt mein prof immer:

"passung null bewegt sich nicht" 
wenn du NULL spiel hättest, könnte sich der dämpfer auch nicht bewegen und somit nicht mit der federbewegung mitgehen. 
kommt jetzt auf das maß an. wenns ein millimeter ist, dann würde ich nochmal beim händler nachfragen. wenn es nur minimal ist, würde ich glattweg behaupten, dass es nicht relevant ist und das kleine spiel de, verschleiß vorbeugt.

allerdings sind das maschbau-studi erkenntnisse und haben meinerseits keinen bezug zur fahrradpraxis, da ich auch erst seit ein paar wochen fahre


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2007)

thomas-koeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit einer woche bin auch ich stolzer besitzer eines epic expert. jetzt meine frage: der hinterbaudämpfer hat trotz richtigem drehmoment ein leichtes spiel wenn man ihn mit der hand bewegt. ist das so richtig oder ist er falsch montiert?



Die Gelenklager verschleißen mit der Zeit. In Längsrichtung fällt das Spiel erstmal nicht auf, aber in Achsrichtung doch deutlich. War bei meinem auch schon. Bau den Dämpfer mal aus und wackel an den Innenringen der Gelenklager. Wenn dort Spiel ist, vorsichtig auspressen und ein neues GE10C unten und ein GE15C (bin mir nicht sicher, steht aber auf dem Lager drauf) oben von SKF einbauen. Wichtig: nicht fetten, öl, kein Brunox oder WD40 drauf. SKF hat sich schon was gedacht, als sie die Gleitlager entwickelt haben...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## justfake (11. Juli 2007)

die frage ist, ob er das fahrrad seit ner woche hat und es neu ist, oder aber ob er es seit ner woche hat und er gebraucht gekauft hat.
wenn es erst ne woche alt ist sollten kein verschleiß da sein. und dann wären wir wieder bei den einbaumaßen


----------



## thomas-koeln (11. Juli 2007)

ich habe das rad seit einer woche und ich habe es neu gekauft,´07 Modell

gruß thomas


----------



## justfake (11. Juli 2007)

Dann darf kein verschleiß auftreten!! also ist das entweder normal oder aber die haben ne unterlegscheibe oder sowas vergessen. kann mal vorkommen... selbst bei dem großen S 

wenn kein anderer epic fahrer das problem hat, dann würde ich nochmal zum händler und mal ganz auf doof nachfragen


----------



## thomas-koeln (11. Juli 2007)

erstmal recht herzlichen dank für die schnelle hilfe. ich werde jetzt nochmal bis freitag warten ob ein anderer epic fahrer das porblem auch hat oder kennt und   wenn nicht, dann fahre ich am samstag mal beim händler vorbei.

viele grüße aus köln
thomas


----------



## müsing (11. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Euch Epic-Fahrer: ich bin 1,75 m groß/klein, habe ne Schrittlänge von nur 78 cm und fahre mein M5-HT aufgrund meines langen Oberkörpers in 18 Zoll. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir beim Epic empfehlen? M oder L?



ich hatte ein Epic in M und bin 174 groß und habe eine schrittlänge von satten 79 cm. bin gut zurech gekommen.

vielleicht hilft es dir...


----------



## Lateralus (11. Juli 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> ich hatte ein Epic in M und bin 174 groß und habe eine schrittlänge von satten 79 cm. bin gut zurech gekommen.
> vielleicht hilft es dir...



Super, danke. Noch ein Kurzbein Wie weit hattest Du denn die Sattelstütze raus, welchen Vorbau hattest Du und wieviel Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2007)

thomas-koeln schrieb:


> erstmal recht herzlichen dank für die schnelle hilfe. ich werde jetzt nochmal bis freitag warten ob ein anderer epic fahrer das porblem auch hat oder kennt und   wenn nicht, dann fahre ich am samstag mal beim händler vorbei.
> 
> viele grüße aus köln
> thomas



Ähm, Moment, da fällt mir gerade ein: wie wackelst du denn am Dämpfer? Nimmst du den Brain-Zylinder und bewegst den oder direkt am Dämpfergehäuse selber? Weil das dein Brain wackelt, das muß so sein. Dank der Gelenklager kann sich der Dämpfer um die Längsachse ein wenig drehen. Bei einem normalen Federbein fällt das nicht auf, beim Epic mit dem Brain aber schon. Und das sind am oberen Ende vom Brain gemessen durchaus 2-4mm.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (11. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Super, danke. Noch ein Kurzbein Wie weit hattest Du denn die Sattelstütze raus, welchen Vorbau hattest Du und wieviel Sattelüberhöhung?



schau mal bei meinen fotos. da kann man das sehen. hab zu hause noch ein foto von der seite, wenn du willst.


----------



## der doc (11. Juli 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und das sind am oberen Ende vom Brain gemessen durchaus 2-4mm.


Frau Werwolf sagt des gehert so ,sonscht gehen de Lagerbuchse fun demme Brain dingsbums schneller kaputt. 
Doc


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2007)

der doc schrieb:


> Frau Werwolf sagt des gehert so ,sonscht gehen de Lagerbuchse fun demme Brain dingsbums schneller kaputt.
> Doc



Ich weiß, hatte ich doch auch geschrieben  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mad-Line (11. Juli 2007)

Seitliches spiel des Epic Dämpfers ist normal bei manchen mehr bei andern weniger ich hab mir eine messing buchse drehen lassen weil bei meinem S-Works Epic er viel spiel war. Ist aber kein Reklamations grund und keine funktions einschränkung.


----------



## der doc (11. Juli 2007)

@reo-fahrer:war ja nur als joke gedacht...
Doc


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2007)

der doc schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer:war ja nur als joke gedacht...
> Doc



ja dann ist's ja ok   

der vollständigkeit halber: das obere Lager ist ein GE15C, hab gestern mal nachgeschaut.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (13. Juli 2007)

Also normal ist das nicht. Ich hatte mein Epic ja gebraucht gekauft und dann irgendwann aus Spaß mal geguckt ob da was wackelt und siehe da es wackelte. Genau so wie oben beschrieben. ich dann ab zum nächsten Spezi Händler und meine Diagnose (Lager ausgeschlagen) hat sich bestätigt. Ich musste alle Lager und Buchsen tauschen lassen weil das große S das irgendwie so will und jetzt? Kein Spiel mehr. Weder längs noch quer. Also ab zum Händler und aufn Tisch hauen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Also normal ist das nicht.



Doch. Gründe stehen oben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Quhtreiber (13. Juli 2007)

Juhu habe mein Carbon Epic bekommen


----------



## USA.MD (15. Juli 2007)

Welche Größe beim Epic Expert würdet ihr nehmen bei 1,87cm und relativ langen Beinen (hab hier kein zentimeter maß zur zeit)? Bin heut nen L gefahren und das gefiel mir ganz gut.

PS: falls jemand ne Idee hat wo ich das Epic Expert von 2007 günstig finden kann, wäre ich dankbar über ne PN.


----------



## zeroquattro (18. Juli 2007)

Quhtreiber schrieb:


> Juhu habe mein Carbon Epic bekommen



muss dich leider enttäuschen, ist sicher kein epic carbon, weder s-works noch marathon. ein fake


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2007)

ja es scheint wirklich ein nachbau zu sein, wenn auch ein äußerlich
ziemlich guter....






Oder könnte es ein 2006 Epic Carbon sein? Das Marathon gab es aber 2006 nur aus Alu.


----------



## Quhtreiber (18. Juli 2007)

Wieso ein FAKE ???
Es handelt sich um ein 2007 Specialized Epic Marathon Carbon in XL
Umbauten : Grip Shift , Gerade Sattelstütze , VDO MC 1.0+ , Satteltasche ansonsten alles Original


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. Juli 2007)

habe gestern im laden ein 07ner fsr aufgebaut, hatte ne float 120 mit ner jucy 7 dran.
diese muss natürlich mit adapter montiert werden.

ich hab ich erlebs net mehr, als ich gesehen habe, dass da überall diese rund -unterlagsscheiben drunter waren, die auch bei V-brakes benutzt werden.

was haltet ihr davon?
finde es sehr merkwürdig.
schließlich hat man ja schon die is200 und die postmount aufnahme an dem bike.

ps. am hr genau das gleiche


----------



## crossmäxer (18. Juli 2007)

also ich denke nicht dass es ein fake ist, wieso eigentlich; in größe xl sieht es eben aufgrund der verstärkung zwischen ober und sitzrohr anders aus; und soweit ich weiß, ist der hinterbau nicht nur in braun sondern auch in schwarz verfügbar.... weshalb denkt ihr, es sei kein original (details lassen sich auf den bildern nicht besonders gut heranzoomen)....
greetz ben


----------



## Quhtreiber (18. Juli 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
Besseres Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2007)

Ok, wenn XL-Carbon-Epics so eine Verstärkung haben. Ich habe bisher nur die in M oder L gesehen und die haben keine Aussparung zwischen der Strebe und dem Rahmen. Außerdem ist das Unterrohr relativ wenig gebogen (zum Steuerrohr hin!!).


----------



## jones (18. Juli 2007)

hier mal wieder mein alu-teil

klingt ja schon ganz angestaubt - naja.


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2007)

Ich finds immer noch klasse Wie bist Du eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit der 960er Kettenblätter zufrieden?


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2007)

Ja ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike.  
Wie findest du die MountainKing? Versuche gerade bei
ebay 2x günstig zu bekommen.

Achso ich muss euch noch beichten das ich jetzt auch vorerst
die Marke gewechselt habe, aber irgendwann komme ich 
bestimmt wieder auf Specialized zurück(..vieleicht mal ein Enduro SL  )


----------



## jones (18. Juli 2007)

mit den 960er blättern bin bzw. war ich absolut nicht zufrieden.

hab letztes jahr zwei mal wechseln müssen - obwphl ich die kette nie zu lange gefahren bin. jetzt sind blätter von ta drauf. schalten sich genau gleich gut und 
sind bisher haltbarer. zudem gefällt mir die fräsoptik

der mountainking ist imho ein reiner reifen für rennen. bin ihn zum einfahren mal ne 90km trainingsrunde gefahren - und hatte starke sichbare abnutzung. ist eben auch die supersonic version mit der black chili mischung. 

aber ansonsten klasse fahrverhalten und grip in allen lagen - nur eben leider nicht fürs training geeignet wegen des extremen verschleißes.


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2007)

hätte nicht gedacht das der verschleiß so extrem ist...ich will mir nicht noch einen 4. Satz Reifen zulegen
ok danke dann nehme ich wohl doch einen anderen Reifen.
Die Protection Version ist mir irgendwie zu schwer


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2007)

jones schrieb:


> mit den 960er blättern bin bzw. war ich absolut nicht zufrieden.
> 
> hab letztes jahr zwei mal wechseln müssen - obwphl ich die kette nie zu lange gefahren bin. jetzt sind blätter von ta drauf. schalten sich genau gleich gut und
> sind bisher haltbarer. zudem gefällt mir die fräsoptik


Sind das die TA C116er, dies auch bei Bikecomponents gibt? Oder wo haste die her? Wie lang halten die denn bisher? Brauche ich da auch neue Schrauben oder sowas für? Oder spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## jones (18. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Sind das die TA C116er, dies auch bei Bikecomponents gibt? Oder wo haste die her? Wie lang halten die denn bisher? Brauche ich da auch neue Schrauben oder sowas für? Oder spezielles Werkzeug?



ja, das sind die c116

bisher haben sie ca. 3000km drauf

bisher kein nennenswerter verschleiß zu sehen. 

schrauben gehen die ganz normalen


----------



## crossmäxer (19. Juli 2007)

@ Quhtreiber : schönes bike, v.a. der rahmen gefällt mir gut auch wenn es nur die version von der stange ist...evtl mal ne andere kurbel (ne wuchtige wie die noir vielleicht)....achja und die roten martas sehen auch richtig g*** aus....

ist also kein fake. war denk ich nicht ganz gut es gleich als einen solchen darzustellen...kostet auch nerven wenn man sich gerade so einen plastikracer mit dem wahrscheinlich besten fahrwerk gekauft hat, was auch nicht gerade ein schnäpchen ist ....

greetz und viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghutze (19. Juli 2007)

einfach nur EPIC... 


























BerghutzE


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2007)

Abgesehen von den BarEnds ein sehr schönes Bike.
Ich hätte mich ja auch fast für dieses Bike entschieden.
Was ist das für ein Sattel? 
Auf der Seite von SQ Lab habe ich ihn nicht gefunden.


----------



## Berghutze (19. Juli 2007)

Du denn gibt es nicht mehr! Ist der erste Carbonsattel von SQlap.BerghutzE


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (19. Juli 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/394752/cat/2

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/394750

Mein liebstes.......................!!!!!!
Mit kompl. XTR-Kompo`s incl. XTR-Systemlaufräder von 2007,180er Scheibe >vorne sowie hinten<
Fox F 80 X Terralogic
Ritchey WCS Carbon Parts >Lenker,130er Vorbau,WCS Steuersatz sowie V4 Pedals<
und anderen Feinheiten.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS:Es wird noch die Thomson-Sattelstütze gegen die Syntace P6 ausgetauscht.
    Nichts gegen die erstgenannte,aber zu dieser Waffe passt nun mal die Syntace P6.


MfG
Michael aus HH


----------



## Toni172 (19. Juli 2007)

ich helfe Dir mal 











sehr geil. Würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juli 2007)

Schönes Radel. Aber dreh bitte die Cantibolzen raus. Und der Weltmeistersattel ist so eine Sache - ich hoffe, Du bist auch so schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (19. Juli 2007)

@Toni 172,
hab Dank für den Eingriff !!!

MfG
Michael aus HH


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. Juli 2007)

wasn das für ne stützenklemme? sieht ja sehr massiv aus


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (19. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Schönes Radel. Aber dreh bitte die Cantibolzen raus. Und der Weltmeistersattel ist so eine Sache - ich hoffe, Du bist auch so schnell


Danke vorweg ; für dein Kommentar!
Zu den Cantileverbolzen;
Ja natürlich,Sie geben so ein unsachgemäßes Bild ab.
  u.


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (19. Juli 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> wasn das für ne stützenklemme? sieht ja sehr massiv aus



Eine 34.9mm clamp, dual bolt for carbon frame/post
Sie ist bei den Carbon-Frames und Komplettcarbonbikes von Specialized inclusive.


Michael aus HH


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Juli 2007)

*@BerghutzE * 

ich sehe und staune!!

Das ist ein Hammer, und mit Abstand eines der schönsten Fully's im Forum! Die Ausstattung ist passend zum Rahmen hochwertig, der Sattel ist ein "Kunstwerk" für sich, wie fährt er sich und wie viel wiegt er denn? 
In Natura sieht das S-Works Epic bestimmt noch Geiler aus, als auf den (nebenbei gesagt) sehr gelungenen Bildern..
Ich würde evtl. die Pedale gegen die Crank Brothers mit der Roten Feder (Egg Beater TI) tauschen, das wäre die Krönung für das schöne & edle Bike...
Es ist, und bleibt für mich ein Traumbike!

XzippO


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Juli 2007)

andere Barens und ein gerader Lenker dann wärs richtig geil


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Juli 2007)

Mein liebstes.......................!!!!!!
Mit kompl. XTR-Kompo`s incl. XTR-Systemlaufräder von 2007,180er Scheibe >vorne sowie hinten<
Fox F 80 X Terralogic
Ritchey WCS Carbon Parts >Lenker,130er Vorbau,WCS Steuersatz sowie V4 Pedals<
und anderen Feinheiten.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS:Es wird noch die Thomson-Sattelstütze gegen die Syntace P6 ausgetauscht.
    Nichts gegen die erstgenannte,aber zu dieser Waffe passt nun mal die Syntace P6.


MfG
Michael aus HH[/QUOTE]

dein rotes HT ist genial, das wäre zu meinem noch eine alternative , gefällt mir sehr gut, würde zwar etwas andere Teile verwenden aber der rahmen ist super genial


----------



## USA.MD (24. Juli 2007)

Hey,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Epic Marathon Rahmen vs. Epic normal Rahmen aus. Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied? Und wie sind die Dämpfer im Vergleich? Hat der SPecialized Dämpfer die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie der Fox? Irgendwelche Vor oder Nachteile bekannt?
Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juli 2007)

USA.MD schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Epic Marathon Rahmen vs. Epic normal Rahmen aus. Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied? Und wie sind die Dämpfer im Vergleich? Hat der SPecialized Dämpfer die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie der Fox? Irgendwelche Vor oder Nachteile bekannt?
> Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen.



Ein Nachteil des Specialized-Dämpfers ist der, dass man den Luftkammer-Service nicht mehr selber machen kann. Beim Fox geht's problemlos: Luft raus, Luftkammer auf und dann kann man die Dichtungen säubern und neu gefettet wieder zusammenbauen bzw. die Dichtungen tauschen. Beim Specialized-Federbein ist da dummerweise der Brain-Zylinder im Weg  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## USA.MD (24. Juli 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil des Specialized-Dämpfers ist der, dass man den Luftkammer-Service nicht mehr selber machen kann. Beim Fox geht's problemlos: Luft raus, Luftkammer auf und dann kann man die Dichtungen säubern und neu gefettet wieder zusammenbauen bzw. die Dichtungen tauschen. Beim Specialized-Federbein ist da dummerweise der Brain-Zylinder im Weg
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Danke für die Infos. Muß man um die Garantie zu erhalten eigentlich den Service von nem Händler machen lassen die erste Zeit oder macht das nichts?
Weißt du wie der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Rahmen ist? Und ob es bei Einstellmöglichkeiten und Dämpferqualitäten bzw. Haltbarkeit/Defektanfälligkeit Unterschiede gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juli 2007)

also ich fahr ein 04er Epic, mit dem alten S-Works Dämpfer von Fox (man kann die Ansprech-Schwelle mit dem blauen Verstell-Ring unten am Brain einstellen). Das Bike lief ne Weile bei Specialized als Testrad, jetzt fahr ich es seit November 2004. Das Federbein hat seitdem nur alle halbes Jahr eben einen Luftkammer-Service von mir abbekommen, Dämpferöl etc. ist noch das originale = noch nie im Service gewesen. Funktionsmäßig kann ich keinen Unterschied zu einem frisch vom Service gekommenen Fox Federbein feststellen (hab 'nen ziemlichen guten Kontakt zu einen Speci-Händler, da kann man auch mal andere Räder probefahren  ). D.h. Haltbarkeit ist so, wie ich mir das vorstelle: alle Vierteljahre mal nach dem Luftdruck sehen, pro forma so alle halbe Jahre mal Luftkammer saubermachen (wenn man den Knochen vom Dämpfer abschraubt, geht das insgesamt ziemlich flott, da der Hinterbau nicht zerlegt werden muss) und das wars. Noch kein Ölverlust, keine Geräusche vom Dämpfer, Luftdruck hält er auch sehr gut. Vereinzelt hing das bei anderen Leuten das Brain-Ventil, da war der Lockout dann weg und das Federbein immer offen. Das ging aber imho alles über Garantie.

zu den aktuellen kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, da wurden zu wenige verkauft und bisher noch nicht genug gefahren, um da wirklich was sagen zu können. Bisher siehts aber sehr gut aus mit der Haltbarkeit.

Und zur Garantie: aus der Zeit ist meiner schon 'ne Weile raus  da hab ich mich nicht wirklich drum gekümmert. Und selbst wenn was sein sollte, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das Specialized da recht kulant sein wird. Zumindest war es bisher so.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## USA.MD (24. Juli 2007)

Danke für deine Infos.
Ich versuche mich gerade zwischen Epic mit Fox und Epic Marathon mit Speci Dämpfer zu entscheiden, da hat mich interessiert, ob bereits irgendwelche Nachteile des Speci Dämpfers bekannt wären. Aber wie du bereits sagtest ist er ja noch nicht lange auf dem Markt daher schwer zu saagen.
Gibt es denn andere Argumente die gegen den Marathon Rahmen sprechen würden?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. Juli 2007)

Nen Update meines getunteten SX


----------



## eD_Die (24. Juli 2007)

Hier ist mein Bike:




Ist alles Standard, außer Pedalen, wurden auf Garantie gewechselt(aber nichts Besonderes).


----------



## Duempelhuber (25. Juli 2007)

Mein "erstes" Bike. Ist jetzt 5 Tage in meinem Besitz und ich liebe es.  










Alles Orginal. Hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das verlangen danach irgendwas zu ändern. :-D


----------



## Silentbrave (25. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen,

was sagt Ihr zu folgendem Angebot:

S-Works SJ FSR 2006 Rahmen (Alu M5) 
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21777
mit 07er Brain DÃ¤mpfer ausm Expert.
07er Talas RLC
Schaltwerk XTR / Shifter LX (wie im 07er SJ FSR Elite)
Die restlichen Komponenten ausm SJ FSR Expert, auÃer die Bremse an der HA: 180mm Disk anstatt der 160mm.

Alles zusammen fÃ¼r 2500â¬

Ist das ein Angebot? Ich kenn den Rahmen halt Ã¼berhaupt nicht und finde auch nur spÃ¤rliche Infos im Netz zum Rahmen. Bin nur das 07er Expert gefahren. Welche Unterschiede sind zu erwarten? Gewicht, Geo, Kinematik, Ansprechen?

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe
GruÃ


----------



## USA.MD (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Frage zum Epic Marathon Rahmen, bis zu welcher Reifengröße kann man dort am Hinterrad fahren gehen 2,4" noch? Oder wird es da eng?
Irgendwie sieht es da beim Epic mit Specalized Dämpfer enger aus als mit dem Fox. Oder gibts irgendne offizielle Maximalgröße?
Danke für Infos.


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
diese Anfrage gehört normalerweise ins >BIKE-BOARD< unter die TECH-TALK Rubrik,aber na ja, nun gut ;
Zur Frage:
man kann den 2.4er Reifen durchaus montieren,aber es wird verdammt knapp eng. Dabei genauestens penibel auf die Zentrierung des Hinterrades achten!
Dabei ist der Dämpfer keine unmittelbare Gefahr zum 2.4er Reifen,aber der Hinterbau kann dadurch evtl. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Das Höchste aller Gefühle ist der 2.35er. Damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

MsG



USA.MD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine kurze Frage zum Epic Marathon Rahmen, bis zu welcher Reifengröße kann man dort am Hinterrad fahren gehen 2,4" noch? Oder wird es da eng?
> Irgendwie sieht es da beim Epic mit Specalized Dämpfer enger aus als mit dem Fox. Oder gibts irgendne offizielle Maximalgröße?
> Danke für Infos.


----------



## USA.MD (27. Juli 2007)

SPEZIALROTMICH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diese Anfrage gehört normalerweise ins >BIKE-BOARD< unter die TECH-TALK Rubrik,aber na ja, nun gut ;
> Zur Frage:
> man kann den 2.4er Reifen durchaus montieren,aber es wird verdammt knapp eng. Dabei genauestens penibel auf die Zentrierung des Hinterrades achten!
> ...




Oh sorry, das war mir nicht bewußt, danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Hat schon jemand Bilder vom 2008er S-Works Carbon Hardtail??


----------



## caneloni (3. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kennt einer das Gewicht eines 07er Stumpjumper Elite mit Fox Triad?
Gruß,

        Caneloni


----------



## crossmäxer (3. August 2007)

hey christian,....such ich auch schon ziemlich lange danach...bin letzte woche irgendwann in der nacht fündig geworden. das desing ist denk ich wie beim m5 2008 hast du des schon gsehn?

zum glück hab ich das 2007er s-works!!!!




stumpi marathon




epic s-works  (das ht wird wie immer analog aufgbaut sein eben bis aufs brain und den hinterbau)




mehr gibts hier: http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35825&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=225

hab selber mal bisschen gezeichnet:


----------



## gundam66 (3. August 2007)

Sehr hüpsch, ist es ein kleiner Rahmen ?


----------



## s-worksm5 (4. August 2007)

Hi Beni

Ich find fei das die Carbon S-Works vo 2008 geil aussehen. 

Gruß


----------



## zauberer089 (4. August 2007)

auf besonderen Wunsch eines Mitglieds hier das 2007er HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (4. August 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> auf besonderen Wunsch eines Mitglieds hier das 2007er HT



sehr schick


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (4. August 2007)

Ein Update meines S-Works HT Carbon 2007:
 Jetzt mit einer Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze!! 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/IMG

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/IMG


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (4. August 2007)

Ein Update meines S-Works HT Carbon 2007:
 Jetzt mit einer Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze!!


----------



## IGGY (4. August 2007)

Ich bin mal so frei!





Ich finde die Barends nicht schön. Mach doch mal Bilder im freien. Dann kommt es besser zur Geltung!


----------



## SPEZIALROTMICH (4. August 2007)

Danke IGGY; für den Eingriff bzw. deine Hilfestellung. 
Neue Bilder werden folgen in der freien Natur.

MsG
Michael aus HH


----------



## crossmäxer (5. August 2007)

@ zauberer: danke für die bilder!!!  wir freun uns doch immer alle über schöne bikes.... und das ist es auf jeden fall; was wiegts denn?

@christian: ja stimmt das desing von den carbon stumpi ht und epic ist sehr gelungen hat irgendwie was einer art tomahack wie bei den indianern *was etz net negativ ist* gelungene aggresive optik also . mei hab ich heut a dummes gelaber aber bei uns is des größte fest im jahr burgfest art kerwa *gg*... aber das alu gefällt mir trotzdem überhaupt nicht muss ich sagen!!!

also grüße
ben


----------



## zauberer089 (6. August 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @ zauberer:  was wiegts denn?
> 
> also grüße
> ben



Wie abgebildet 9,2kg

solider Marathonaufbau


----------



## Gorth (6. August 2007)

@zauberer89: wie zufrieden bist Du mit der XTR Vbrake? Kannst mir sagen, was die wiegt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zauberer089 (7. August 2007)

die Gewichte der V-Brake Teile stammen von den Weight Weenies:

Paar für vorne + hinten mit allem ausser Zügen und Zughüllen: 394g
Paar Bremsgriffe: 166g


ausser im frischen Schnee (nahezu null Bremswirkung ) und bei Sauwetter bin ich sehr zufrieden, standfest, kein Quietschen, kein Schleifen und im halbwegs Trockenen mehr als ausreichend Bremskraft 
Sorglos-System eben 

gerne würde ich aber mal zum Vergleich so superleichte Hope Mini Pro Scheiben o.ä. probieren.
hat jemand Erfahrungen im direkten Vergleich?


----------



## IGGY (7. August 2007)

Bild ist von Heinz. Leider hatte er keins von den Bremsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (7. August 2007)

..ein wenig neues von mir..











Teileliste:

Rahmen: Specilaized s-works carbon HT 2006                      
Gabel : Ritchey wcs carbon 2007                                   
Steuersatz: cane creek
Vorbau: syntace F99 120mm                                                     
Vorbauschrauben : syntace titan
Aheadkappe : tune carbon
Lenker: syntace duraflite carbon 9°                                           
Sattelstütze : Thomson masterpiece                                           
Sattelklemme: btp carbon(6,1gr.)                                                         
Sattel : flite evolution carbon                                              
Bremshebel : Avid Ultimate                                                       
Bremsen : Avid Ultimate                                                             
Beläge : kool stop
Schaltung : Paul Thumbies mit Dura Ace Shiftern 9fach           
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2002                                                    
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 2006                                                       
Schaltzüge: power cordz
Bremszüge: power cordz
Kurbel: tune big foot 175mm  LK 94mm                                     
Innenlager: tune AC 38 ti                                                               
Kurbelschrauben: tune titan
Kettenblatt groß: TA schwarz 42 Zähne alu
Kettenblatt klein: Boone Titan 29 Zähne  titan                               
Kettenblattschrauben: tune
Pedale: Crank bros. Egg beater sl                                                    
Kette: sram 
Kassette: sram PG990 2006
Laufradsatz: DT Hügi 240/ DT swiss XR 4.1/ DT comp.                                                      
Schnellspanner: tune                                                                         
Reifen: Continental speed king supersonic 2.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe  XXLight
Flaschenhalter: 1x tune skyline; 1x tune wasserträger
Griffe: garb on USA 


7.96 kg


Frank


----------



## zauberer089 (7. August 2007)

schön leicht! 

der Federweg wär mir zu spartanisch


----------



## IGGY (7. August 2007)

Nicht wieder damit anfangen. Das mag der Frank nicht 
Sag mal Frank. Wolltest du die goldene Kurbel nicht tauschen? Oder täusche ich mich da? Hast du mein neues Radl schon gesehen?


----------



## pueftel (7. August 2007)

Hallo iggy,

die goldene tune Kurbel möchte ich nach wie vor gegen eine schwarze tauschen. Nur ist mir vor kurzem die ritchey Gabel über den Weg gelaufen. Das Projekt hatte dann natürlich Priorität.

Wer also Interesse an der tune Kurbel hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Die Frage nach der Federgabel hat sich für mich endgültig erledigt.  Die beiden Gabeln die ich fahren würde passen leider nicht in den Rahmen. Evtl. wird sich da im Herbst was ändern.

Dein neues Rad habe ich schon ausführlich begutachtet. Kommentiert habe ich es nicht. 

Isoliert betrachtet ist es ein wunderschönes Rad. Allerdings wurden diese klasse Teile vor kurzem noch von einem wunderschönen s-works Rahmen zusammengehalten!

Tut mir leid, ich kann Deine Entscheidung nicht nachvollziehen. Natürlich fehlt mir auch dazu das nötige Hintergrundwissen was Dich nun letztlich zu dieser Entscheidung bewogen hat. 

Hast Du das evtl. mal irgendwo angedeutet?


Wie auch immer, ich hoffe Du wirst bald wieder einen Rahmen mit ein wenig mehr, nennen wir es mal, Du weißt schon was fahren. Die Teile an Deinem Rad hätten es verdient. Das muss übrigens nicht unbedingt ein s-works sein!

Frank


----------



## IGGY (8. August 2007)

Hi
Beweggründe wahren folgende. Ich werde als Hobbyfahrer gesponsort. Der Händler hatte den Rahmen im Laden hängen. Und bei den Konditionen währst du bestimmt auch schwach geworden 
Was hast du denn gegen den Müsing? Ich kann Dir sagen! Wenn du Ihn in Natura sehen würest, würdest du dich auch verlieben 
Guck mal in meinem Blog. Da steht einiges über den Rahmen drin. Da kannst du dir auch ein paar Detailbilder zum Rahmen anschauen.
Jetzt aber nochmal zu deinem Rad 
Was für Gabeln wolltest du denn fahren? Was soll sich im Herbst denn ändern? DT Gabel?


----------



## abbath (10. August 2007)

Jetzt mit drei Kettenblättern für die Cristalp. Den Tacho mache ich hinterher wieder ab.


----------



## jones (10. August 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Jetzt mit drei Kettenblättern für die Cristalp. Den Tacho mache ich hinterher wieder ab.



lass doch die drei blätter dran - an so ein bike gehört kein "auffahrschutz"  

technisch ist das rad sicherlich klasse zu fahren

rein von der äußeren betrachtung scheint der rahmen aber zu klein und nicht ausbalanciert => zu wenig gewicht auf dem vr

aber letzlich muss es ja dir gefallen und du musst damit zurecht kommen


----------



## justfake (10. August 2007)

wofür baut euch eure räder eigentlich alle aufs derbste um? die sehen immer alle so geputzt aus und dann die eloxierten schräubchen hier und da und was weiß ich nicht was....

ich meine ich fahre mit meinem bike bei wind und wetter udn wenn dreckig ist kommt einmal der schlauch, der technisch wichtige wird sauber gemacht und feddich....

oder seid ihr alle schönwetterfahrer? 

und wofür man ein mountainbike ohne federung benötigt... naja, fällt mir nix ein. dann kann man besser ein treckingrad oder rennrad nehmen (je nach ambitionen)

also ich versteh das nicht...
ich kaufe mir ja auch keinen hummer und damit auf der nordschleiße rumzujukeln


----------



## abbath (10. August 2007)

@jones ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch verwundert, dass die vro letztendlich in der position gelandet ist, eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass sie eher weiter nach vorne geklappt werden müsste. war einfach ein versuch und komischerweise klettert das rad immer noch anständig. überlege aber mal 'ne gerade stütze auszuprobieren.

@ justfake 





> 1) ich meine ich fahre mit meinem bike bei wind und wetter udn wenn dreckig ist kommt einmal der schlauch, der technisch wichtige wird sauber gemacht und feddich....
> 
> 2) oder seid ihr alle schönwetterfahrer?
> 
> 3) und wofür man ein mountainbike ohne federung benötigt... naja, fällt mir nix ein. dann kann man besser ein treckingrad oder rennrad nehmen (je nach ambitionen)



1) wenn nicht 2) dafür aber wie 3) nur ohne Schaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (10. August 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> wofür baut euch eure räder eigentlich alle aufs derbste um? die sehen immer alle so geputzt aus und dann die eloxierten schräubchen hier und da und was weiß ich nicht was....
> 
> ich meine ich fahre mit meinem bike bei wind und wetter udn wenn dreckig ist kommt einmal der schlauch, der technisch wichtige wird sauber gemacht und feddich....
> 
> oder seid ihr alle schönwetterfahrer?



dass die räder hier meist quasi klinisch sauber sind ist einfach deshalb, weil hier meistens extra für´s foto geputzt wird oder das foto eben gemacht wird, wenn das rad sauber ist.

ich für meinen teil fahre mit meinem rad bei jedem wetter (ausgenommen winter). und das dann auch richtig im gelände auf trails usw.

aber sauberkeit hat ja auch was damit zu tun, wie sehr man an seinem hobby hängt bzw. was es einem bedeutet. dreckige teile laufen schlechter und verschleißen schneller. zudem ist die defektanfälligkeit auch höher.

außerdem muss ich für meinen teil auch sagen, dass ich lieber mit einem sauberen rad trainieren gehe als mit einem rad, an dem noch der angetrocknete dreck der letzten ausfahrt hängt.

saubermachen dauert ja auch nicht ewig. im trainingsalltag 10-15min und gut.

aber bei "schönwetterfahrer" musste ich jetzt erstmal bei wikipedia nachschauen


----------



## justfake (10. August 2007)

aber mit dem verschleiß ist ja klar. sagte ja eben auch "technisch wichtigen teile..."  d.h. alles was relevant für den fahrbetrieb ist (bremsen, kette, ritzel usw.) wird ja dann acuh sauber gemhacht. aber ob am lenker noch ein klumpen lehm hängt oder nicht.... wen interessierts? den verschleiß nicht 

naja, und wie man an seinem hobby hängt...mein hobby ist mtb fahren und nicht putzen  

nun ja: JEDEM DAS SEINE, aber wollte nur mal wissen wie die ganzen blitze blank bikes so gefahren werden.
kenne nämlich einen motorradfahrer der eine stunde bei 35° und sonne fährt und dann wieder eine woche putzt... und sowas ist für mich eher kein motorradfahrer


----------



## DAMDAM (13. August 2007)

So ich Habe meins auch erstmal fertig (10,76 Kg):


----------



## zauberer089 (14. August 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> nun ja: JEDEM DAS SEINE, aber wollte nur mal wissen wie die ganzen blitze blank bikes so gefahren werden.



wenns dich wirklich interessiert, wie die ganzen blitzeblanken Bikes gefahren werden, hab ich was für dich 
die schöne Tour war übrigens keine 15km von deiner Heimat AC 

das schwarze M4 S-Works hinten war bis 12/2006 meins


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2007)

@damadam
Schönes Rad, aber was ist daran so schwer? Ich habe das gleiche Rad mit ner Reba, wiegt in m mit Pedalen, Tacho und 2 Flaschenhaltern (noch nichtmal Tune) 10,3. Hast Du mit der Foxgabel auch so Probleme mit flattern im Lenkopf?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. August 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So ich Habe meins auch erstmal fertig (10,76 Kg):



SEHR SCHÖN und sicher sehr schön schnell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch sehr schön leicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kannst du mir sagen, was der Rahmen solo wiegt?
Danke und Gruss L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. August 2007)

@L-L-03 

Der Rahmen (mit Sattelklemme und Steuersatzlagerschalen) wiegt bei in "L" 2502g.

@Schnitzelfreund 

Ja auch mit Reba WC kann man nicht mit 40 Kmh freihändig fahren, da der Rahmen sich da "aufflattert", mit einer Hand am Lenker hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Zum Gewicht: Der Steuersatz, die Schnellspanner, die Sattelstütze sollten schon 300g bringen, dann noch den Antrieb+LRS und Umstellung von Latexschläuchen auf Notubes dann dürfte es im nächsten Frühjahr bei ca. 9,5-9,7 Kg liegen. Mal sehen wie schwer es wird, wenn es fertig ist ? Viel wichtiger als das Gewicht, soll aber die Stabilität sein !

Gruß Damdam


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. August 2007)

unter 10 dürftest du nicht schaffen. ich habe in größe m mit ner normalen reba und sauleichten lrs (tune, sapim und amc 350) mit use stütze, speedneedle, schmolke lenker und speedplay ti pedalern fahrfertige 10,2-10,3


----------



## taylor (15. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich will mein Specilaized S-Works EPIC-Carbon-Rahmen in Gr. L kurzfristig verkaufen. Es handelt sich um das 2007er-Modell in Flo-Red. Kleinere Gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden (kleinere Lackabplatzer am Hinter - Einflugschneise der Steine - und am Steuerrohr. Was kann ich für das Frame-Set noch verlangen? Enthalten sein wird die Thomson-Stütze und der Steuersatz. Rechnung vom Händler (aus 11.2006) und Manuals habe ich natürlich auch. 

Ich will es verkaufen, weil mir der Frame ein wenig zu groß ist.


----------



## patrick30 (15. August 2007)

nun mal meines


----------



## gundam66 (15. August 2007)

Bitte schön


----------



## abbath (25. August 2007)

Falls jemand 'nen Händler kennt (oder einer ist :-D) der noch ein 2007er SJ FSR Comp in XL hat, bitte ich darum mir dies mitzuteilen.


----------



## justfake (25. August 2007)

ich frag mal bei meinem nach. nur das comp oder auch bei anderen bescheid sagen?


----------



## abbath (26. August 2007)

Danke. Eigentlich ist nur das Comp interessant. Eventuell das Elite, aber dann muss das schon ein sehr guter Preis sein...


----------



## Snooby (31. August 2007)

so mal meins mit Fox Talas 2008


----------



## abbath (31. August 2007)

Diesen Plastikringe hinter der Kassette - brauchste den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooby (31. August 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Diesen Plastikringe hinter der Kassette - brauchste den?



mhhh stimmt eigentlich.....



neu: verkaufe komischen Plastikring für hinter die Kassette


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Oktober 2007)

hi suche einen 05er s-worksm5 rahmen oder komplettbike in 18" ,17"geht au no
greetz ben


----------



## pueftel (4. Oktober 2007)

..mein s-works mit neuem Laufradsatz. *7.56 kg*










Frank


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Oktober 2007)

hi,
hab vor mein s-works bis auf gabel/rahmen komplett umzubauen.
wollte ne scheibe reinmachen. dachte an die marta sl in red mit rot eloxierten naben...könnte aber auch die juicy ultimate mit dt 1540 reinbaun, die könnte ich von meinem daddy haben. bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die marta red und rote naben den rahmen nicht verschandeln, kann mir aber eigentlich vorstellen, dass das ziemlich geil aussieht, habe ich schon mehrmals gesehen, aber immer nur entweder flo red rahmen mit red bremse oder rahmen mit roten naben....was meint ihr? aja, wollte mir anfangs das carbon aufbauen, ist mir aber zu riskant, wenn ich doch mal einschlagen sollte, v.a. als schüler.
was meint ihr?
greetz ben


----------



## zauberer089 (4. Oktober 2007)

das Marta red und das Spezi gloss flo red des M5 HT passen so wenig zusammen, dass es schon wieder geil ist


----------



## jones (4. Oktober 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hi,
> hab vor mein s-works bis auf gabel/rahmen komplett umzubauen.
> wollte ne scheibe reinmachen. dachte an die marta sl in red mit rot eloxierten naben...könnte aber auch die juicy ultimate mit dt 1540 reinbaun, die könnte ich von meinem daddy haben. bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die marta red und rote naben den rahmen nicht verschandeln, kann mir aber eigentlich vorstellen, dass das ziemlich geil aussieht, habe ich schon mehrmals gesehen, aber immer nur entweder flo red rahmen mit red bremse oder rahmen mit roten naben....was meint ihr? aja, wollte mir anfangs das carbon aufbauen, ist mir aber zu riskant, wenn ich doch mal einschlagen sollte, v.a. als schüler.
> was meint ihr?
> greetz ben



ich denke das wird zu viel rot. würde eher ne schwarze oder silberne marta verbauen - je nachdem, was du für laufräder nimmst.

noch was anderes: kommst am we nach münsingen?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Oktober 2007)

@pueftel
chic! aber ich finde die kurbel farblich etwas einsam, d. h. ich möchte goldene nokons, tune achsen und/oder schnellspanner als idee in den raum werfen.


----------



## jones (4. Oktober 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @pueftel
> chic! aber ich finde die kurbel farblich etwas einsam, d. h. ich möchte goldene nokons, tune achsen und/oder schnellspanner als idee in den raum werfen.



die nokons waren ja schonmal golden  

ich find´s so schöner - eher die kurbel noch rot oder schwarz


----------



## CrashOversteel (4. Oktober 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @pueftel
> chic! aber ich finde die kurbel farblich etwas einsam, d. h. ich möchte goldene nokons, tune achsen und/oder schnellspanner als idee in den raum werfen.



Nicht nur die goldenen Nokons waren schon mal dran, sondern auch die Tune AC 16/17, der Würger und der Bubu.

In komplett schwarz, also auch Kurbel hat es aber auch was, sehr schick wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Oktober 2007)

finde es in schwartz auch schöner, oder eine kleine carbonkurbel (storck oder clavicula) dran (-;


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Oktober 2007)

jones schrieb:


> ich denke das wird zu viel rot. würde eher ne schwarze oder silberne marta verbauen - je nachdem, was du für laufräder nimmst.
> 
> noch was anderes: kommst am we nach münsingen?



mh ich glaub ich kauf se mir mal und dann schau ich und wenn net kommt se in die bucht. die red edition geht bestimmt weg....

mh ne ich glaub net dass ich na münsingen komm, hab keinen, der mich mitnimmt.
greetz ben


----------



## crossmäxer (6. Oktober 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> das Marta red und das Spezi gloss flo red des M5 HT passen so wenig zusammen, dass es schon wieder geil ist




hi zauberer,
danke fpr dein bild, aber,hast du ein bild von dem kopletten m5 aufbau?
würde mich interessieren, wie das im gesamt konzeptaussieht mit den bremsen aussieht.
greetz


----------



## zauberer089 (6. Oktober 2007)

nein, ist noch länger ne Baustelle.
Federgabel fehlt, Postmount-Bremszange, weitere Teile usw.


----------



## crossmäxer (6. Oktober 2007)

hi, achso, auch kein problem, 
dann baust du dir ein zweites
s-works auf?


----------



## zauberer089 (6. Oktober 2007)

ja, so ists geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gspenst (12. Oktober 2007)

servus specialized-gemeinde

ich bin seit juni stolzer besitzer eines epic expert.
bin seitdem 2000km gefahren und war immer super zufrieden mit dem teil,
habs immer weiterempfohlen
doch seit ca. 300km hab ich probleme mit dem hinterbau...
wenn der dämpfer voll ausgefedert ist und ich den hinterbau belaste, dann ist das so, als müsste ich erst einen widerstand überwinden, bevor der dämpfer einfedert.
dann gibts ein leichtes knacksen -hört sich an, wie wenn ein lager ausgeschlagen ist- und dann federt er ganz normal ein
ist besonders nervig auf welligen trails, weils dann immer knackst...
war auch beim händler, aber der meinte nur, dass das normal ist... liegt angeblich an dem brain-system...
ich kann das aber nicht glauben, weils anfangs auch nicht war.
hab auch schon den dämpfer ausgebaut und getestet, obs vielleicht an der hinterbaumechanik liegt, aber da is alles fest und ohne spiel...

hatte vielleicht scon jemand das gleiche problem und weiß woran es liegt??
kanns sein, dass der dämpfer kaputt ist???

wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

danke im voraus

mfg philipp


----------



## Toni172 (12. Oktober 2007)

hallo philipp,

stell mal das Brain auf ganz soft und überprüfe mal wie es sich da verhält.
Bei meinem 2007er Expert spricht der hinterbau dann "relativ" feinfühlig an.
Also ich merke keinen Wiederstand. Wenn ich 3 klick´s Richtung "fest" drehe wird der Hinterbau zäher aber es ist noch kein richtiges Losbrechmoment zu spüren. Erst wenn ich noch mehr richtung "fest" drehe (es gibt glaube ich 10 Schritte bzw. klick`s) dann fühle ich ein leichtes Losbrechmoment was mit jedem klick stärker wird.

Wenn als schon bei ganz soft was "hängt" würde ich von einem Dämpferproblem ausgehen.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Gspenst (13. Oktober 2007)

hmm blöd...
hab nämlich den dämpfer auf soft...
dann muss ich ihn doch mal einschicken


----------



## Toni172 (13. Oktober 2007)

meine Vermutung ist aber nicht 100% sicher. Wäre gut wenn hier noch einer seinen "Senf" dazu geben könnte.


----------



## privilegia (31. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meins!

folgende Änderungen kommen noch:
KCNC Stütze Scandium
Eggbeater SL
Dura Ace Cassette 
Titan Spanner 
Monkey SL Carbon CNT LoRiser
leichtere Schläuche (aber haltbar!)
anderer Sattel evtl. Specialized???

Beim Sattel wäre ich für Vorschläge dankbar! Erfahrungen mit Toupe!

LG

Maik


----------



## eggbeat (31. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Rad!
Einzig die V-Brakes passen nicht an ein solches Rad.
Bei den Änderungen musst du bedenken, dass die KCNC keine Kröpfung hat...und das eine Thomson verdammt schön ist .
Schläuche würde ich was leichtes von Schwalbe nehmen (nicht die gaaaanz leichten)
Sattel gibt doch was passendes von Speci, den Toupe in der Teamlackierung rot-schwarz, doch der soll nicht sehr haltbar sein (Sattelbrüche, Plastikverzierungen brechen leicht ab, Oberfläche schnell abgerieben)
Wenn du deinen jetzigen Sattel verkaufen willst, dann bitte PM an mich.
Keep on Rolling
eggbeat


----------



## jones (31. Oktober 2007)

privilegia schrieb:


> folgende Änderungen kommen noch:
> KCNC Stütze Scandium  -  [COLOR="Red"]oder ne gerade thomson - syntace p6 in race black sieht an dem rad sicher auch sehr gut aus[/COLOR]
> Eggbeater SL - [COLOR="Red"]geschmacksache (denk auch an die lager)[/COLOR]
> Dura Ace Cassette - [COLOR="Red"]macht das rad nicht unbedingt tauglicher - dann lieber ne xt oder xtr[/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2007)

Gerader Lenker, Barends, andere V-Brakes (Farbe) und die Züge würde ich ändern!


----------



## privilegia (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Die Züge sind ja Geschmackssache, ich find rote Nokons gut!
Auch der gekröpfte Lenker ist PFLICHT! Besseres Fahrfeeling!
Bessere Kontrolle in schwierigen Fahrsituationen!
Farbe der V-Brakes,tja, leider noch keine Ultimates dran! 
Andere Erfahrungen hab ich nicht, mit Extralite o.ä.! 
Avids sind gut und für das was ich fahre reichen V-Brakes aus! 
Irgendwie habe ich immer noch Probleme mit der Optik von Scheibenbremsen,leider! 
KCNC Scandium gibt es in einer leicht gekröpften Version!


WEITER VORSCHLÄGE BITTE!

Sind die Lager der Crank Eggbeater wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## privilegia (1. November 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (1. November 2007)

privilegia schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die Züge sind ja Geschmackssache, ich find rote Nokons gut!
> Auch der gekröpfte Lenker ist PFLICHT! Besseres Fahrfeeling!
> ...




drei teamkollegen fahren auch die eggbeater und die sind allesamt leichter als ich  (zwischen 55 und 70 kilo) und die haben andauernd ausgeschlagene lager. der pedalkörper hat dann immer spiel in radialer und axialer richtung.
mmn der falsche platz um gewicht zu sparen - ich würd die jetzigen lassen.

ansonsten fällt mir zum verbessern nicht viel auf - vllt. die griffe. kannst dir ja mal die von procraft anschauen. da gibt es einen sehr harten schaumstoffgriff. ist wirklich super zu greifen und fühlt sich von der härte her an wie gummi. fahre die seit zwei jahren 

ansonsten sind ja viele schöne teile verbaut. farblich ist die bremse eben nicht so der hit

mit ner teileliste würd man vllt. noch was finden

grüße,


----------



## jones (1. November 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Gerader Lenker, Barends, andere V-Brakes (Farbe) und die Züge würde ich ändern!



mensch ingo - lange nichts mehr von dir gehört


----------



## privilegia (2. November 2007)

Ok dann kommt ne Teileliste:

Rahmen: S-Works Epic Carbon
Gabel: RS Reba Team ohne Poploc-Hebel
Schaltung: X.0 Trigger Carbon und XTR Umwerfer und X.0 Medium Cage Schaltwerk
Bremsen: V-Brakes (AVID SL Ti in Kupfer) Es sind doch schon die leichtesten AVIDS !!!!
Vorbau: Syntace F99 120mm (ist nötig)
Lenker: Vector Ultralite 12 Grad Kröpfung
Stütze: Thomson Extralite 410mm (noch zu lang)
Sattel: SLR Gel Flow
Kette: XT
Züge: komplett NOKON (teilweise durchgängig, da der Rahmen es nur so macht!)
Griffe : Syntace
Kurbel: XTR 960 mit Innenlager
LRS: Tune Naben (32 Speichen DT Revos durchgängig schwarz) / Sun Felgen
0 Lite/ Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 mit Leichtschläuchen / XT Kassette
Pedale: XTR 959


Hab jetzt ne Teileliste zur "Erleichterung" erstellt:

Lenker : EASTON Monkey SL Lorise (-100g)
Griffe: Ritchey WCS Neopren Griffe (ca. - 30 bis 50 g ????) gegenüber den Syntace
Kassette: Dura Ace (-120g)
Kette : KMC (-50g) ???
Pedale: Eggbeater SL (-80g) ??? gegenüber den SH 959
Schläuche: Xlight von Schwalbe (-50g) gegenüber den normalen Schwalbe ?
Schnellspanner : Titan (- 50g ????) gegenüber Ringle mit Stahlachse
Sattel : SLR Carbonio(- 80g)

Damit sollte ungefähr die 10,6 kg Marke knackbar sein oder????
Eventuell noch Schraubentuning!

Mal bitte Reaktionen ob sich dies vernünftig anhört !


----------



## justfake (2. November 2007)

Hallöchen. 
weiß jemand ob ein Schalbe Fat Albert 2.35 in den Hinterbau von nem 2007er Stumpjumper FSR passt?


Welche reifen fahrt ihr bei herbstlichem matsch/schlamm waldboden?

gruß
justfake


----------



## jones (2. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> ...
> Welche reifen fahrt ihr bei herbstlichem matsch/schlamm waldboden?



ich fahr den normalen nn und wenn es mal ganz schlammig werden sollte und im schnee ist der maxxis medusa ganz gut. beide in 2.0

den albert finde ich persönlich nicht so gut - vor allem das kurvenverhalten ist nicht meins


----------



## José94 (2. November 2007)

Servus ,weiß jemand von euch wie viel das Epic Expert `07 bzw. das epic comp `07 wiegt ?


----------



## Stromberg_fan (2. November 2007)

Sers, meins (Epic Comp 07) hat genau 13,1Kg (ink Trinkflaschenhalter+Pedale)


----------



## jones (4. November 2007)

privilegia schrieb:


> ...
> leider noch keine Ultimates dran!



schau mal im leichtbau - verkaufe/tausche - da sind paar ultimates drin


----------



## DAMDAM (4. November 2007)

Auch wenns dopelt im Forum steht :

Ein Specialized ist es ja:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. November 2007)

Sorry fürs Doppeltposting (habs auch im Leichtbauforum gefragt!), aber folgendes ist meine Frage:

hat irgendjemand von Euch mal ein Bild von roten Teilen an einem schwarzen S-Works? Z.B. rote Marta am 2006er Carbon-HT oder rote Chris-King-Naben am gleichen Rahmen oder am entsprechenden Epic oder so? Meine Frage ist, ob sich das Rot der Marta oder der Naben (sollten relativ gleichfarbig sein) mit dem Rot an den Rahmen beisst...auch wenn nicht viel rot an den Rahmen ist im Vergleich zum teamroten Rahmen. Bitte postet fleissig Bilder


----------



## jones (6. November 2007)

@DAMDAM:

mir gefällt es wirklich sehr gut  

einziger Kritikpunkt - der aber auch nur optisch - ist der WCS vorbau - gefällt mir rein vom farbigen decal her nicht


----------



## Stromberg_fan (6. November 2007)

Habs zwar in Stuttgart und Umgebung schon gepostet, aber hier nochmal mein Speci:


----------



## zauberer089 (6. November 2007)

ich werd immer mehr Fan der schlankeren Alurahmen von Specialized 

fährst du viel bei Dunkelheit?


----------



## Racer09 (6. November 2007)

Hab mir die Tage ein S-Works M5 Epic in der Bucht geschossen. Somit werde ich nächste Saison zu meiner alten Liebe zurückkehren. Nur was alles verbaut wird ist noch nicht 100% klar. Hab schon ne Gabel, Steuersatz und 2 LRS geordert (R7 MRD Absolut, Chris King, 2x (DT240S, Notubes Race, DT Revo.), aber der Rest steht noch nahezu komplett in Frage. Außer der Sattel, der liegt hier schon, ein Speedneedle. Einzigst was klares Ziel ist, unter 10Kg und alltagstauglich, da ichs auch fürs Training benutzen will.


----------



## 3rr0r (6. November 2007)

oh man,,... du kannst doch nich an nen Epic ne Klingel und Katzenaugen dranbauen.... Sorry, Sicherheit hin oder her das geht GAR NICHT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (6. November 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Tage ein S-Works M5 Epic in der Bucht geschossen. Somit werde ich nächste Saison zu meiner alten Liebe zurückkehren. Nur was alles verbaut wird ist noch nicht 100% klar. Hab schon ne Gabel, Steuersatz und 2 LRS geordert (R7 MRD Absolut, Chris King, 2x (DT240S, Notubes Race, DT Revo.), aber der Rest steht noch nahezu komplett in Frage. Außer der Sattel, der liegt hier schon, ein Speedneedle. Einzigst was klares Ziel ist, unter 10Kg und alltagstauglich, da ichs auch fürs Training benutzen will.



das fuji war doch schon eine einzige rakete.

wieso nicht wieder ähmliche wenn nicht gleiche parts verbauen?
du wirst doch wieder clavicula nehmen?


----------



## Racer09 (6. November 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> das fuji war doch schon eine einzige rakete.
> 
> wieso nicht wieder ähmliche wenn nicht gleiche parts verbauen?
> du wirst doch wieder clavicula nehmen?



Klar das Fuji war Hammer und sau leicht. Aber ich möchte es gern mal mit nem Fully probieren und da ist das Epic mein absoluter Favoriet. Erstens will ich mal was anderes und mit ein paar Sachen hatte ich Aktion, siehe Tune HR. . Die Clavicula ist auch schon verkauft das sie mir zu empfindlich für Rennen + Training ist, speziel die Lager die empfindlich sind. Und das Epic will ich im Rennen und im Training fahren, da ich das Trainingsrad abschaffen will. Zudem denke ich das ein Fully ideal wäre, da ich mich nächste Saison mehr auf Langdistanzen speziealisieren will. Wo ich aber enormen Wert drauf lege, ist das es auch leicht wird. Wenns mehr wie 10KG wiegt, fahr ichs nicht. Ziel ist so um 9-9,5kg und das halte ich für reel.


----------



## Stromberg_fan (6. November 2007)

3rr0r schrieb:


> oh man,,... du kannst doch nich an nen Epic ne Klingel und Katzenaugen dranbauen.... Sorry, Sicherheit hin oder her das geht GAR NICHT.



hehe dachte mir das irgednjemand soetwas in der art schreibt, die katzenauge hab ich inzwischen auch schon weggemacht. Drangebaut hätt ich die Teile auch nicht, die warn schon dran^^


----------



## Toni172 (6. November 2007)

Hi Racer09,

da haben wir in etwa die selben Ziele. Ich bin auch an einem Epic Sub 10kg Projekt. Das ganze mit einem 2007er Alu Epic Expert.


----------



## Racer09 (6. November 2007)

Sobalb die ersten Teile hier einschneien, lasse ichs hier bildlich wachsen... Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstützentechnisch weiß ich noch garnicht was ich nehmen soll.


----------



## DAMDAM (7. November 2007)

Ich bin schon Sub 10 Kg  -> 9,98Kg   aber auch noch Potenzial für weiteres.


----------



## privilegia (7. November 2007)

Ich frag mich wie das geht???????????????   
Habe jetzt ein wenig gemacht und immer noch bei 10,7 kg!!!

Ok dann kommt ne Teileliste:

Rahmen: S-Works Epic Carbon
Gabel: RS Reba Team ohne Poploc-Hebel
Schaltung: X.0 Trigger Carbon und XTR Umwerfer und X.0 Medium Cage Schaltwerk
Bremsen: V-Brakes (AVID SL Ti in Kupfer) Es sind doch schon die leichtesten AVIDS !!!!
Vorbau: Syntace F99 120mm (ist nötig)
Lenker: Vector Ultralite 12 Grad Kröpfung (Monkey SL CNT Lorise ist bestellt)
Griffe: Syntace (Ritchey WCS bestellt!)
Stütze: Thomson Extralite 410mm (noch zu lang)
Sattel: SLR Gel Flow
Kette: XT (KMC kommt noch)
Spanner: noch RINGLE (Titan auf dem Weg!)
Züge: komplett NOKON (teilweise durchgängig, da der Rahmen es nur so macht!)
Griffe : Syntace
Kurbel: XTR 960 mit Innenlager
LRS: Tune Naben (32 Speichen DT Revos durchgängig schwarz) / Sun Felgen
0 Lite/ Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 mit Leichtschläuchen / Dura Ace Kassette (jetzt bei runden 2800 g)
Pedale: Eggbeater SL


----------



## IGGY (7. November 2007)

Was wiegt denn der LRS?Ich hätte da noch einen :zwinker: Die Pedalen sind nicht gerade leicht!


----------



## zauberer089 (7. November 2007)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das geht???????????????
> Habe jetzt ein wenig gemacht und immer noch bei 10,7 kg!!!
> 
> Ok dann kommt ne Teileliste:
> ...



300-500g sollten da (rot) easy drin sein

Gabel R7 MRD 100mm -280g
Sattel SLR Carbonio -90g
Stütze Thomson Masterpiece -60g (wenn 350mm reicht)
Griffe -50-70g


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das geht???????????????
> Habe jetzt ein wenig gemacht und immer noch bei 10,7 kg!!!
> 
> Ok dann kommt ne Teileliste:
> ...



Hast in nahezu fast allem noch massig Potenzial. Nur von der KMC würd ich die Finger lassen (kenne mehere incl. mir, wo sie nach 2 Rennen verschlissen war und das zu so nem Preis, Frechheit).
Wie Iggy schon sagte, nimm dir erstmal den LRS vor, da kann man am leichtesten dick Gewicht holen. Tunenaben alleine garantieren alleine noch keinen leichten LRS (mach mal ne detaliertere Teileliste), ein weiterer Punkt Reifen: Conti Speed King 2,1 SS konkurenzlos leicht für nen richtigen Reifen, natürlich in Verbindung mit Milch. Weiterer Punkt: Gabel ne R7 MRD Absolut ist deutlich leichter, sub 1300gr. bei 100mm FW. Weitere Punkte: Stütze-Extralite, Lenker- Schmolke oder Race Face, Steuersatz- Tune oder C. King, Sattel-zb Speedneedle, Griffe- Moosgummi oder Lenkerband, die Liste könnt ich so noch ewig weiter führen, ganz am Ende würde dann das Schraubentuning kommen. Nur nimm dir erstmal die Reifen vor, da ist Preis/Leistung/Erfolg das meißte zu holen. Werd demnächst den Aufbau meines Epic vorstellen, kannst dir ja dann das ein oder andere Abgucken
Oder seh dir einfach mein Fuji auf Light-bikes an, da ist ne Teilliste mit Gewichten bei, da geht noch einiges..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (7. November 2007)

und wenn er das alles verändert hat, hat er dein bike wa?


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2007)

servus leute!
ich lese jetzt schon laaaaaange hier mit und liebäugel immer mehr mit nem m5 s-works rahmen. auch wenns eigentlich noch ein bisschen dauern sollte, gibts neue gegebenheiten, die mich umdenken lassen  
aber sehe ich das richtig, dass es nur noch den roten mit dem bescheidenen nasslack zu kaufen gibt? das wäre ja schon der erste dämpfer in meinen neuen träumen...


----------



## zauberer089 (8. November 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> aber sehe ich das richtig, dass es nur noch den roten mit dem bescheidenen nasslack zu kaufen gibt? ...



Rahmen solo ja

ist auch kein reines Rot für 2008 sondern geht Richtung orangepinkrot
scharfe Farbe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4112357&postcount=989


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2007)

und nun?! was soll ich da machen...das ist doch ein drama...
diese ewige suche nach dem perfekten rahmen!!


----------



## zauberer089 (8. November 2007)

der Rahmen *IST* perfekt


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> der Rahmen *IST* perfekt



genau das dachte ich auch...aber nur so lange bis ich wusste, dass es die schwarzen nicht mehr gibt! ich muss den rahmen nochmal live sehen.
hast du den auch? oder was seh ich da in deinem avatar? bild in groß? hast du sowas


----------



## zauberer089 (8. November 2007)

im Bild ist noch der alte rote Carbonrahmen 2007
der M5 2008 ist noch nicht fertig, aber bald .....


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2007)

na dann freue ich mich doch über ganz, ganz schnelle und tolle bilder


----------



## zauberer089 (8. November 2007)

vom Carbon 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2007)

so unglaublich schön der rahmen auch ist (vor allem gibts den ja auch in schwarz), ich kann mich einfach nicht mit carbon anfreunden. es ist mir in meinen augen einfach zu anfällig und zu schade um bei jedem wetter den wald unsicher zu machen...


----------



## privilegia (10. November 2007)

Ich denke Carbon ist nicht zu anfällig! Zum Schluß kann man alle Rahmen "klein" bekommen!
Der Rahmen ist echt schön. Und vor allem nicht auf absoluten super Leichtbau getrimmt und auch dadurch haltbarer. Ein paar Gramm an den richtigen Stellen mehr und schon gibts kein Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich und er wird etwas stabiler.


----------



## Schmittler (10. November 2007)

sicher, sicher, aber ich muss da immer an eine aussage denken, die hier mal jemand kundgetan hat, frei zitiert: "da würds mir jedes mal die tränen in die augen treiben, wenn ein stein gegen das unterrohr schlägt"  
klar das ist schon ein mountain-bike, konzipiert fürs gelände und auch eine ruppigere fahrweise, aber trotzdem kann ich mich damit (noch) nicht anfreunden...


----------



## seinup (10. November 2007)

Hmm, prinzipiell schwer zu sagen, mein Händler meint, Carbon sei entgegen der Aussagen superstabil - was er zu einem Bruch sagen würde, weiß ich nicht - denn das ist ja anschließend immer das Problem - und wer will außerdem schon auf die Schnau*e fallen bei vollem Tempo. Alu ist für mich zumindest immernoch die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Schmittler (10. November 2007)

na es gibt ne menge vor- und nachteile, die auch schon in anderen threads besprochen und heiß diskutiert worden sind, deswegen jetzt lieber wieder specialized bezogene sachen


----------



## ccpirat (11. November 2007)

Hat einer das Gewicht vom S-Works Carbon Hardtailrahmen in 19 Zoll im Kopf?

mfg georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (11. November 2007)

Im Leichtbauforum ist ein 18er komplett mit Sattelklemme, Steuersatz und Flaschenschrauben auf ner Waage mit 1410 g. Rechne ein paar Gramm drauf - ich schätze was um 1450 g.


----------



## jones (11. November 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Im Leichtbauforum ist ein 18er komplett mit Sattelklemme, Steuersatz und Flaschenschrauben auf ner Waage mit 1410 g. Rechne ein paar Gramm drauf - ich schätze was um 1450 g.



mein m4 marathon (19") von 2006 wiegt ohne klemme und mit lagerschalen genau 1450g

kommt mir bischen viel vor für den s-works


----------



## Lateralus (11. November 2007)

Schau mal ins zweite Posting:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301068


----------



## ccpirat (11. November 2007)

Mein 2004er S-Works M5 wog nackt in 19 Zoll 1460g. Das ist das ja echt nur ein geringer Unterschied.


----------



## Racer09 (11. November 2007)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Mein 2004er S-Works M5 wog nackt in 19 Zoll 1460g. Das ist das ja echt nur ein geringer Unterschied.



Was meint ihr, warum ich mir den S-Works Epic Rahmen in M5 und nicht in Carbon geholt habe. Ganz einfach, für den Gewichtsvorteil ist der Mehrpreis ne Frechheit...


----------



## jones (12. November 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, warum ich mir den S-Works Epic Rahmen in M5 und nicht in Carbon geholt habe. Ganz einfach, für den Gewichtsvorteil ist der Mehrpreis ne Frechheit...



hast du den eloxierten oder den lackierten?


----------



## Racer09 (12. November 2007)

jones schrieb:


> hast du den eloxierten oder den lackierten?



eloxierten, schwarz mit weißer Aufschrift


----------



## jones (12. November 2007)

nicht schlecht - mal sehen, wie lange deine beschriftung hält...  

fährst du nächstes jahr dann auch noch bundesliga?


----------



## Racer09 (12. November 2007)

jones schrieb:


> nicht schlecht - mal sehen, wie lange deine beschriftung hält...
> 
> fährst du nächstes jahr dann auch noch bundesliga?



Bundesliga weiß ich noch nicht, aufjedenfall nicht alle Rennen wie 07. Will mich eher ein wenig auf die Langdistanzen einschießen, deshalb auch das Epic


----------



## Racer09 (13. November 2007)

Nun bildlich die Basis für mein neues..









2510gr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiky (13. November 2007)

Sieht schon schön aus, aber bei dem Geld was du investieren willst würde ich vielleicht erstmal nach einem Specialized Dämpfer ausschau halten ! Der Unterschied soll doch sehr stark spürbar sein. Sind die 2510 g so wie auf den Bildern ?


----------



## Racer09 (13. November 2007)

Reiky schrieb:


> Sieht schon schön aus, aber bei dem Geld was du investieren willst würde ich vielleicht erstmal nach einem Specialized Dämpfer ausschau halten ! Der Unterschied soll doch sehr stark spürbar sein. Sind die 2510 g so wie auf den Bildern ?



2510gr. so wie abgebildet. Weiß nicht ob der Specializeddämpfer so ein großes Plus bringt, denk ich nicht.


----------



## privilegia (14. November 2007)

Das wäre mal interessant, ob der Dämpfer wirklich soviel ausmacht????

So stell ich mal folgende 2 Fragen hier:

1. Ist die Performance der neuen Specialized Dämpfer so viel besser als der Fox Dämpfer?

2. Ist das Gewicht des neuen Specialized Dämpfers deutlich niedriger?

Es wird wohl einige Leute hier sehr interessieren ob es sich lohnt nach einer Alternative Ausschau zu halten!

@Racer09: Was machst Du wegen der fehlerhaften Decals?


----------



## jones (14. November 2007)

der rahmen sieht ja schon mal gut aus  

welcher jahrgang ist das? - 05?


----------



## Lateralus (14. November 2007)

Ja, 05. Ab 06 war der S-Works-Epic-Rahmen aus Carbon. Das entsprechende HT sieht auch klasse aus, find ich.


----------



## Racer09 (14. November 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ja, 05. Ab 06 war der S-Works-Epic-Rahmen aus Carbon. Das entsprechende HT sieht auch klasse aus, find ich.



Jep, recht hast du, ist ein 05er. Wurde Ende 05 gekauft und sehr wenig bewegt. Bis außer die leichten Fehler im Schriftzug hat er nichts, war ein gutes Schnäppchen in der Bucht... Bei dem Gewichtunterschiede den der Rahmen zum aktuellen Carbonrahmen hat, empfinde ich den Carbonpreis als unverschämt. Und zudem sieht das mattschwarze recht edel aus und ist recht unempfindlich...


----------



## jones (14. November 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> ...Und zudem sieht das mattschwarze recht edel aus und ist recht unempfindlich...



stimm ich dir zu  

einzig die vollen schriftzüge sind nicht so mein fall

wie sehen die weiteren komponenten aus?


----------



## Lateralus (14. November 2007)

Steht ausführlich im Leichtbauforum unter "Mein Fullyprojekt..."


----------



## jones (18. November 2007)

dann will ich auch mal wieder.

bin zur zeit am um-/ aufbau für´s nächste jahr.

seit ich die gabel jetzt wieder auf 100mm hab kommt mir der lenkwinkel unglaublich flach vor. kann sein, dass ich mir das nur so einbilde, aber der vorlauf am vorderrad ist schon ziemlich groß. 

hat vllt. jemand nen stumpj. rahmen mit 100mm gabel und kennt das?

hier mal paar bilder:









leider nur "kellerbilder", aber draußen ist mir zu kalt für sonntag morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. November 2007)

WOW Das macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## crossmäxer (18. November 2007)

@jones, 

...scheint gut zu werden..bin mal gespannt...mein s-works bekommt auch bald discs wenn alles glatt geht,...

...hatte dieses jahr oft gabelprobleme und deswegen auch einmal eine sid ohne spacer mit 100mm drin,...war ganz schon ungewöhnlich. Bin auch in einem rennen damit gefahren und habe deutlich festgestellt, dass die gabel im uphill das rad sehr schnell steigen lässt und bodenkontakt verliert... ich wäre auf dauer damit nicht zufrieden.
greetz


----------



## jones (18. November 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @jones,
> 
> ...scheint gut zu werden..bin mal gespannt...mein s-works bekommt auch bald discs wenn alles glatt geht,...
> 
> ...



ich bin die reba ja bisher immer mit 80 mm gefahren und will´s einfach mal probieren. am rad vom kollege geht´s ganz gut - werd mal im frühjahr schaun, was sich besser anfühlt.
mehr reserve bringts auf jeden fall.
der rahmen ist ja offiziell auf 90mm ausgelegt - vllt werd ich das dann probieren, falls die 100 zu viel sind


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. November 2007)

fahr an meinem M5 auch eine reba mit 100 mm, aber schon von anfang an, das Problem wenns steil wird kenne ich, das Vorderrad verliert schnell Bodenkontakt, sollte ich vielleicht mal mit 80 mm probieren, 
sonst fährt es sich aber ganz gut


----------



## Lizzard (18. November 2007)

Nix dolles aber meins. 

Rahmen: Spezialized Epic (FSR) M4
Gabel: Fox Float F100 RL
Dämpfer: Fox Float R Brain
Lenker:	Syntace Duraflite Carbon 9°
Vorbau:	Syntace Force 99
Griffe:	Syntace Screw-on gripz Moto
Bremsen:	Hayes HFX9 Carbon
Schalthebel:	SRAM Attack 'Grip Shift'
Schaltung	Shimano Deore XT/LX
Schaltzüge:	Nokon
Kurbeln:	Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
Kette:	SRAM PC 991 (15.09.2007)
LRS: Ringlé Dirty Flea Disc / Sapim CX - Ray / DT Swiss XR 4.2d
Sattelstütze:	Race Face Next SL


----------



## ccpirat (18. November 2007)

an die Specialized Gemeinde:

bin auch grad dabei mir ein neues S-Works Carbon Hardtail aufzubauen. Hatte mir dafür extra in den USA eine Thomson Masterpiece mit Versatz bestellt. Geliefert wurde aber leider eine Masterpiece in 30,9 350mm ohne Versatz.
Falls die also jemand brauch, würde sie gern weiter verkaufen (natürlich zu den günstigen Dollarpreisen) oder tauschen.

mfg georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (21. November 2007)

Scheint nicht so teuer zu werden! S-Works Enduro SL
http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Works-Enduro-S...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dürfte kein fake sein...


----------



## der [email protected] (22. November 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> 2510gr. so wie abgebildet. Weiß nicht ob der Specializeddämpfer so ein großes Plus bringt, denk ich nicht.



Habe gehört, dass es angeblich im nächsten Jahr eine austauschaktion geben wird, bei der du dein altes Fox Brain zu Specialized einschicken kannst und dann gegen einen wohl kleinen Aufpreis das Specialized Brain bekommst. Und zur Technik.... Der Specialized Dämpfer wird von dem gemacht, der vorher bei FOX entwickelt hat. Also gleicher Dämpfer nur anderer Name. Natürlich wird der Dämpfer überarbeitet, aber das Prinzip ist geblieben. Das Gewicht ist auch gesunken.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. November 2007)

@Lizzard: was wiegt denn dein Epic?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lizzard (23. November 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Lizzard: was wiegt denn dein Epic?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




ca. 11,8 kg (ca. weil mit der Personenwaage gewogen).


----------



## justfake (23. November 2007)

@crossmäxer 

mich wundert dabei, dass der nichts angibt, ob der bike defekt ist bzw. wieso und warum der angibt. nur ne reine beschreibung von dem was das bike hat....
also ICH würde sowas eigentlich erwarten, wenn man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass das ding einfach zu alt geworden ist.
und die erste auktion von dem direkt son bike?!?!
also DIE ahnung habe ich nicht, aber ich bin bei sowas eher konservativ


----------



## crossmäxer (23. November 2007)

jo habe ich mir danach auch gedacht,
außerdem war mir auch klar: 

das Teil bekommt man wenn man pech hat nichtmal beim Händler, da es sehr limitiert ist, nach dem was ich gehört habe, deswegen sollte der verkäufer schon allein deshalb darauf aufmerksam machen und auch erklären warum er es verkauft!!!


----------



## zauberer089 (23. November 2007)

nur mal so am Rande

bietet jemand auf ein Rad ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße?


----------



## crossmäxer (24. November 2007)

rütisch.... ja ich weiß ich war einfach nur blind...da fehlt eigtl alles, was zu nem seriösen kauf dazugehört, nur das fotographierte rad ist echt...


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. November 2007)

Lizzard schrieb:


> ca. 11,8 kg (ca. weil mit der Personenwaage gewogen).



ok, dann bin ich beruhigt. Meins wiegt ca. 12,0 (aktuell mit den schweren Conti Vertical Draht-Winterreifen 12,50kg, sonst sind Crossmark/Larssen Exception drauf) und mir kam das irgendwie schwer vor. Wenn ich bei meinem Vorbau und Sattelstütze tausche, dann komm ich auch in den Bereich von deinem.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## jones (28. November 2007)

so - nun mal wieder ein bild. ist noch nicht ganz fertig - lockouthebel passt noch nicht auf den lenker. der scheint dicker zu sein , als sein vorgänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (28. November 2007)

Nett...einfach nur NETT!  
darf man fragen, wo du den rahmen her hast? das doch der m4 stumpjumper?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. November 2007)

einfach nur geil dein schwarzes Rad  

von mir kommt auch in ein paar Tagen ein neues Bild, vom meimem SWorks


----------



## jones (28. November 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Nett...einfach nur NETT!
> darf man fragen, wo du den rahmen her hast? das doch der m4 stumpjumper?



danke für die blumen !

ja, ist ein m4 stumpjumper marathon von 2006

mein händler war so nett und hat mir den rahmen einzeln verkauft - den gab es ja eigentlich nur als komplettrad. der s-works war mir zu teuer für das eingesparte gewicht und die "outline"-schrift hat mir zudem auch besser gefallen, als die vom s-works.


----------



## José94 (28. November 2007)

Klasse!! Der Stumjumper gefällt mir sehr welche Bremse hast du montiert ?
LG Seppe


----------



## jones (28. November 2007)

ist ne marta mit hope-scheiben


----------



## IGGY (28. November 2007)

Super 
Bei euch liegt ja Schnee


----------



## jones (29. November 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Super
> Bei euch liegt ja Schnee



naja - schnee nennt man das bei uns nicht  
von schnee spricht man bei uns erst ab nem halben meter

zum glück läuft das zeug gerade wieder davon


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. November 2007)

mein Tuning geht weiter, nachdem heute meine Easton EC 90 Stütze inkl. Tuningsattelklemmung gekommen ist habe ich mir gerade für 85  eine fast neue Noir 3.3 ersteigert, ich find die ja so geil, mal sehn wie schlecht die Lager wirklich sind, noch TA Kettenblätter dazu dann ist das Gewicht auch OK, Bilder folgen noch,
Speedneedle, leichte Bremsscheiben und ILiner habe ich auch gekauft  ,


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2007)

Welche Scheibe ist das? Woher? Kannst du mir mal bitte das Gewicht der Noir mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (29. November 2007)

Hi, ist doch ne Alligator Wincutter Scheibe oder? Vom Gewicht her dürfts ne 180er sein, oder irre ich mich da????


----------



## 4l3x (29. November 2007)

alligator windcutter gibts auch "vergoldet"

edit: zu spät aber HIER nochn link..

nachm gewicht 160er..


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. November 2007)

die Scheiben sind von einem Schweizer  
Ultralight Stahlbremsscheibe 160mm, 6-loch, 92g , meine sind 2 Gramm zu schwer,
Kurbel kommt Di. und dann gibts ein Bild auf der Waage, ist aber schwerer als XTR, leider gibts ja zu original Lager keine Alterrnative


----------



## jones (30. November 2007)

schöne scheibe - aber die hope sind nochmal 2-3g leichter  

von der "goldenen" würd ich abraten. sieht nur so lange gut aus, bis sie richtig eingebremst wurde. dann sieht´s aus wie verrostet. kollege ist sie 2 wochen gefahren (auch bei scheiz wetter) und das war echt hässlich


----------



## der [email protected] (30. November 2007)

Die Alligator Scheiben sollen aber auch von der Funktion her nich so toll sein. Ein ca. 60Kg Fahren hat sich darüber beschwert, dass er keine Leistung hat auch nach wechseln der Beläge nicht.


----------



## Mini-Martin (30. November 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Die Alligator Scheiben sollen aber auch von der Funktion her nich so toll sein. Ein ca. 60Kg Fahren hat sich darüber beschwert, dass er keine Leistung hat auch nach wechseln der Beläge nicht.



Die Aussage kann ich überhaupt NICHT bestätigen!! Die Scheiben gibt es sehr günstig bei actionsports. Bei denen vom "Schweizer" ist kein Alligator Schriftzug und Durchmesserangabe drauf. Wer weiß wo er sie her hat. Schadet aber weder Funktion noch Leistung. 

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. November 2007)

heute habe ich etwas gebastelt, 

die Titanschraube kann ich noch kürzen und an der Stütze gehen noch 8 cm vom Rohr, sollten noch mal 10 Gramm weniger sein, Sattel 96 Gramm


----------



## Racer09 (30. November 2007)

Hi, da ich morgen wohl mein Epic endlich zu größten Teilen kompletieren kann und gern am Sonntag ne Runde damit drehen möchte, ohne permanent am Dämpfer rumzuspielen, nun die Frage: Wie muß ich den ungefähr einstellen, bei ca momentan 80Kg (Fox Float R). Soweit bekomme ich morgen alles für mein Epic, was noch fehlt sind die neuen LRS, der King Steuersatz und die R7. Anstatt des King hab ich heute erstmal vorübergehend nen primitiven Tioga eingepreßt und meine alte R7 vom Fuji verbaut. Als LRS wert ich erstmal meinen Traings LRS (XT Naben, DT 4.2D Felgen) nehmen. Die neuen, leichten LRS sind eh nur für Rennen. Also wer kann mir Erfahrungswerte zur Dämpfereinstellung nennen????


----------



## privilegia (30. November 2007)

Also ich habe auch etwas experimentiert bis zur optimalen Einstellung. Hier mal meine subjektive Einstellung:
Luftdruck: so das ca. 20-25 % Sag
Brain: ca. 2/3 in Richtung geschlossenen Zustand
Dämpfung: 2/3 geschlossen, je nach Dämpfer
Dies weicht natürlich immer etwas ab, je nach dem Einsatzgebiet!
Bei 80 kg eine R7? Ist sie nicht zu weich?
Da würde ich liebe eine Reba oder Durin nehmen!!!

mfg
Maik


----------



## der [email protected] (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde den Brain mit weniger SAG fahren. Habe 10-15% SAG und das ist super


----------



## privilegia (1. Dezember 2007)

Aus meiner bisher kurzen Erfahrung mit dem Epic: sind 10-15% Sag etwas zu wenig! Da man den Federweg nicht ausnutzt! Tendenz bei mir sind 20%, aber 10% sind definitiv zu wenig!

mfg Maik


----------



## ManU (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo hier mein Epic Comp 2007. 
Is zwar noch nix besondres, aber Änderungen sind für nächstes Jahr geplant.
Vorschläge sind immer willkommen.

Bisher geplant: 
- sattelstütze: ritchey wcs
- vorbau+lenker: ritchey wcs+syntace duraflite
- reifen: kombi nn/rr 2.25 oder conti mk
- gabel: wahrscheinlich ne reba race (durin scheitert wohl am geld)







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

MfG Sebastian


----------



## privilegia (2. Dezember 2007)

Schau Dich mal nach KCNC Teilen um! Sind günstiger und leichter!!!!
Warum willst Du die Gabel tauschen? Wenn sie gut funktioniert würde ich sie optisch durch Lackierung in Rahmenfarbe aufwerten! Ist ein schickes Bike!
Ohne irgendwelche Extravaganzen! Vielleicht ne neue Bremse? Ultimate oder Marta SL?
Bei den Reifen suche ich selber noch das Optimum! Bei Trockenheit sind RR top, aber bei Nässe!!! Vielleicht ist der 2008 besser?


----------



## der [email protected] (2. Dezember 2007)

@privilegia

Der neue Conti Race King LTD soll sehr gut sein. ist zwar kein Matschreifen, soll aber auch noch gut bei Nässe funktionieren.

@ManU

Smica oder XLC Parts sind auch noch sehr leich und preiswert. Die Gabel Ist doch super!! Würde sie nicht gegen eine Reba tauschen.


----------



## ManU (2. Dezember 2007)

klar is die gabel auf keinen fall schlecht.
allerdings benutz ich den lockout doch recht häufig und
des ständige nach unten langen is nich grad des optimum.
von daher fänd ich ne reba oder ne durin (würd in weiß glaub 
ich verdammt geil aussehen mit dem roten rahmen, scheitert 
aber wohl am preis) mit pop loc schon besser.


----------



## der [email protected] (2. Dezember 2007)

Du hast doch bei deineer Gabel die "Blow Off" Einstellmöglichkeit! Fahre meine F80RLT auch so! Einmal richtig eingestellt uund die Sache funktioniert 
bestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManU (2. Dezember 2007)

eben nich. is ne f100 rl


----------



## arne1907 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

bin der Neue!  

Nach vielen Jahren GT und Stumpjumper und einen bösen Ausrutscher (Dynamics  ) hab ich nun wieder zu Speci zurückgefunden und nun auch nen passendes Forum gefunden.  

Hab nun vor 2 Monaten begonnen mir mein Wunsch S-Works HT zusammen zu stellen und bis auf die Laufräder habe ich nun auch endlich alles zusammen. Diese sollen next Week kommen und dann gehts ans Zusammenbauen.
Dann werd ich auch ein Foto einstellen.
Bin ja mal aufs Gewicht gespannt was unterm Strich bei rauskommt, hoffe auf unter 10Kg.
Bei einigen Parts hätte man sicher noch sparen können aber dabei musste ich leider mein eigenes Gewicht von 90 Kg berücksichtigen... 
Bei den SLR ist mir schon mulmig genug....

Bis denne,
gruss Arne

Rahmen - S-Works Alu, 19'', Rot/Weiß, Modell '08
Gabel - Fox F90RL Silber(hatte ich noch vom '06er Stumpi)
Laufräder - Mavic SLR Disc '08
Reifen - Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 '08
Sattel - Specialized Toupé Team Schwarz/Rot
Stütze - Syntace P6
Vorbau - Ritchey WCS Carbon
Lenker - Ritchey WCS Carbon
Steuersatz - Chris King NoThread Schwarz
Bremse - Avid Juicy Ultimate '08  185/160
Kurbeln - XTR '08
Schalthebel - XTR '08
Schaltwerk - XTR '08
Umwerfer - XT '08
Kassette - XT '08
Kette - XTR '08

Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## arne1907 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, hab mich mal so durch die Foren gewühlt und bekomme nun immer mehr Bedenken wegen der Mavic SLR bei meinen 90 Kg....

Eine Alternative wären die ST welche ja lt. Mavic bis 100Kg zugelassen sind oder die bildhübschen Fulcrum red metal 1 die ebenfalls ne 19 cm Felge haben + Stahlspeichen.

Die Fulcrum wiegen ca. 1650 g also so in etwa wie die ST und sind bereits für 450 Euro bei Ebay zu bekommen. Leider hat hier im Forum noch niemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt....

Ich glaube eine von den beiden wirds werden und ich lass das mal mit den SLR, die 100g mehr werd ich überleben.


----------



## Lateralus (14. Dezember 2007)

Bitte wieg alle Teile einzeln genau aus und dokumentier das entsprechend

Ansonsten schönes Rad. Warum greifst Du bei dem LRS nicht auf was absolut unkritisches/bewährtes zurück, wie XTR-Naben & Supercomp & 717 oder 4.2d. Sollte auch um 1550 g wiegen und absolut kein Problem machen. 

Außerdem kannste beim Umwerfer ruhig nen XTR nehmen. Und jetzt her mit Bildern


----------



## tom*simpson (14. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bitte wieg alle Teile einzeln genau aus und dokumentier das entsprechend
> 
> Ansonsten schönes Rad. ....



sehr schönes Rad
nur so durchsichtig


----------



## der [email protected] (15. Dezember 2007)

Q Lateralus: Ich schließe mich ( bezüglich der Laufräder ) da Deiner Meinung an. Eine Kombination aus DT 4.2 Felge - DT Competion Spokes - 
DT ( z.B. 240S ) Hub ist eine Super Kombi. Gerade als schwerer Fahrer. Ansonsten nimmst Du die Mavic XC717. die ist nichmal ca 40g pro stück leichter. Die 4.2 allerdings 2mm breiter. klat ist ein Sytemlaufrad schön und vor allem leicht, aber die Ersatzteilbeschaffung auch immer ein wenig aufwändiger.


----------



## arne1907 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ja habe auch noch mal bei DT recherchiert....

XR 4.2d
240s
supercomp
Messing Nippel

würde auf 1580 Gramm kommen und wäre sicher für mein gewicht ok.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, spielt der Faktor Optik für mich eine große Rolle
und daher kam ich halt auf Systemlaufräder wie SLR, Fulcrum RedMetal 1 oder
DT XR 1450.....

Aber Mavic beschränkt seine SLR auf 85 Kg
Fulcrum schreibt nur das man bei über 82 Kg öfters kontrollieren soll
und XR 1450 sind optisch nicht gerade der reisser, zumindest auf Bildern


----------



## arne1907 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, gerade bei Ebay für 589,- von Egle Parts gefunden.
In der Beschreibung steht, auch für schwere Fahrer geeignet.
Hat dazu wer Erfahrungen?

DT 240s
NoTubes ZTR Olympics black
DT Aerolight Messerspeichen black
DT Alu Nippel Rot
Gewicht 1430 Gramm


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hmmm, hab mich mal so durch die Foren gewühlt und bekomme nun immer mehr Bedenken wegen der Mavic SLR bei meinen 90 Kg....
> 
> Eine Alternative wären die ST welche ja lt. Mavic bis 100Kg zugelassen sind oder die bildhübschen Fulcrum red metal 1 die ebenfalls ne 19 cm Felge haben + Stahlspeichen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich lasse mir auch gerade ein Bike aufbauen. Vom Gewicht und der Farbwahl haben wir beide so einiges gemainsam. Mein Bike wird ein 08er Swork Carbon HT auch in rot-weiß. Auch ich wiege ca 90 kg.
Hier meine Parts.

Gabel: Magura Durin 100
Gruppe: XTR kpl mit Disc
LRS: DT EX1750 Enduro
Steuersatz: Acros
Vorbau: PRO Bart Brentjens
Lenker: PRO Bart Brentjens
Sattel: Specialized Phenomen oder Toupé
Reifen: Bontrager UST
Griffe: Specialized
Bar Ends: PRO Bart Brentjens
Stütze: Thomsen (kenn ich nicht genau, da schon im Rahmenset erhalten)

Also bei den Laufrädern gehe ich keinen Kompromiss ein, die müssen halten. Diese 100 Gr. vorne und hinten lassen sich leicht verschmerzen, dafür habe ich eine starke Optik.
Wenn die Hersteller nicht alle lügen, dann sollte das Bike auch noch unter 10 kg haben.
Wenn dann auch noch Specialized den Rahmen pünktlich liefert, dann bringt das Rad das Christkind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Hersteller nicht alle lügen, dann sollte das Bike auch noch unter 10 kg haben.
> .




mit diesem LRS und der 100er Durin, UST Reifen und vermutlich einem großen Rahmen bei 90kg wirst die 10,0 kg nicht schaffen.
Pedale und Flaschenhalter mal noch dazugeschätzt, aber egal welche


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> mit diesem LRS und der 100er Durin, UST Reifen und vermutlich einem großen Rahmen bei 90kg wirst die 10,0 kg nicht schaffen.
> Pedale und Flaschenhalter mal noch dazugeschätzt, aber egal welche



Jetzt hör blos auf  
lt. Herstellergewichtsangaben sollte ich bei ca . 9,7 kg sein.

Ja, es ist ein 21" Rahmen, es werden ganz leichte Flaschenhalter sein, es sind die XTR Pedale.


----------



## arne1907 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi erstmal,

ja, den Carbon hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst aber ehrlich gesagt war mir der Aufpreis von 700 Euro gegenüber dem S-Works M5 für rund 170g Gewichtsersparnis nicht Wert.
Für 700 Euro kann ich an anderen Stellen mehr als 150 Gramm rausholen.
XTR Bremse hatte ich auch überlegt aber fand die Ultimate dann von der Optik her besser und sie hatte im Test auch besser abgeschnitten und ist glaub obendrein noch leichter. 395g hinten bei 160er und 409g vorn bei 185er.


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Jetzt hör blos auf
> lt. Herstellergewichtsangaben sollte ich bei ca . 9,7 kg sein.
> 
> Ja, es ist ein 21" Rahmen, es werden ganz leichte Flaschenhalter sein, es sind die XTR Pedale.




ich hab nen 17" Carbon-HT mit XTR usw. und ne Teileliste mit Gewichten von diesem Bike.
die gleiche ich dir mal an mit deinen Teilen, aber jetzt geh ich erstmal biken bis es dunkel wird.

Kannst mir bitte das Gewicht oder die genaue Bezeichnung der Reifen sagen?


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> ich hab nen 17" Carbon-HT mit XTR usw. und ne Teileliste mit Gewichten von diesem Bike.
> die gleiche ich dir mal an mit deinen Teilen, aber jetzt geh ich erstmal biken bis es dunkel wird.
> 
> Kannst mir bitte das Gewicht oder die genaue Bezeichnung der Reifen sagen?



Du hast Post.


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

Reifen sind aus Weight Weenies, vielleicht hast du leichtere.

Discs mit 160mm wirst du kaum fahren mit 90kg.

so könnte es in etwa sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

ok, du hast andere Bontrager "Tubeless-Ready" Reifen statt UST.
sparst so 460g, eventuell brauchst du aber Milch 2x 60-80g falls es nicht ganz dicht sein sollte.

Bleiben -300g

Ne Masterpiece ist nie beim Spezi-Rahmen serienmäßig dabei.
Pedale fehlen, nur 1 Flaschenhalter, keine Schnellspanner ....

wird knapp


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> Reifen sind aus Weight Weenies, vielleicht hast du leichtere.
> 
> Discs mit 160mm wirst du kaum fahren mit 90kg.
> 
> so könnte es in etwa sein



Super  das ging ja ratz fatz. 

Ja, die Reifen sind leichter sind die Jones. ca. 525 Gr. und 535 Gr. 
Bremse vorne eine 180er, hinten ein 160er Scheibe.

Das ist ja eine super Aufstellung der Teile. Gebe doch bitte noch die aktuellen Teile (Reifen u, Disc) ein. Dann sollte ich doch unter 10 kg kommen?

Welche Teile würdest Du tauschen, bzw ändern?


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

befürchte, dass die Masterpiece mit 350mm zu kurz sein könnte, deshalb weiterhin Elite

mit anderen Laufrädern sollte es klappen oder ohne Lenker-Lockout


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> befürchte, dass die Masterpiece mit 350mm zu kurz sein könnte, deshalb weiterhin Elite
> 
> mit anderen Laufrädern sollte es klappen oder ohne Lenker-Lockout



Ich muss schon sagen, Du hast an alle Details gedacht.
Die Pedale sollten eigentlich schon bei meiner Gruppe mit dabei sein.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, da schrauben sich andere eine Fully mit 10.5 kg zusammen, und ich bekomme nicht einmal ein HT aus Carbon für unter 10 Kg realisiert. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass es dafür auch etwas mehr Reserven hat.

Wie fährt sich den das Sworks überhaupt? Habe das Teil noch nie live gesehen, bzw. gefahren. Bist du mit der Geometrie zufrieden?


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

die Fahreigenschaften sind ausgezeichnet, aber nicht anders als beim Alu-S-Works.
Baue mir wieder ein Aluteil auf für 2008.
bei 17" ist der Gewichtsunterschied nur ca. 100g
Der Carbonrahmen fährt sich etwas leiser, schluckt Kieselsteineinschläge und Wurzelgeklapper wohl besser.

Die Verarbeitung und Lackqualität ist beim Alurahmen besser, der Preis sowieso.

Zur Geometrie: 
bei dem kleinen 17" hat mir ne 100mm Gabel zu hoch gebaut, so nen Chopper bin ich nicht gewöhnt im Anstieg.
Hab die Reba umgebaut auf 85mm und gut wars, immer noch ein sehr bequemes Marathonbike.
Bei nem großen längeren Rahmen könnten 100mm vielleicht eher passen.


----------



## jones (15. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, Du hast an alle Details gedacht.
> Die Pedale sollten eigentlich schon bei meiner Gruppe mit dabei sein.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, da schrauben sich andere eine Fully mit 10.5 kg zusammen, und ich bekomme nicht einmal ein HT aus Carbon für unter 10 Kg realisiert. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass es dafür auch etwas mehr Reserven hat.
> ...



überall hier ist noch potential:

barends - gut 40 g
vorbau - auch >= 40 g
griffe - nochmal 50 g
sattelstütze - auch etwa 20-25 g
laufräder - locker 150 g (ohne irgenwelche windigen teile)

zusammen also rund 300 g

nur mal die mmn mit dem größen einsparpotential und dabei ohne kompromiss


----------



## Lateralus (15. Dezember 2007)

Ein 21er Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz und Sattelklemme mit 1400 g? Niemals. Mindestens 100 g mehr. Irgendwo hier im Forum gibts Bilder vom 2007er Carbon als 17er Disconly und Disc/Canti und beide liegen zwischen 1260 und 1290 g - nur der Rahmen, also ohne Steuersatz usw. Als 17er!! Und ausserdem gibts irgendwo die Info, dass ein 18er mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme und Flaschenschrauben nachgewogene 1410 g macht. daher kann der 21er NIEMALS 1400 wiegen. Absolut unmöglich. Eher 1500 - 1550 g. Speci baut seine Carbonrahmen ja immer eher Haltbarkeitsoptimiert als mit minimalistischer, gewichtsoptimierter Auslegung.

Edit: gerade gefunden - schau mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301068


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

hast bestimmt Recht, 1400g ist knapp bemessen.
dann wirds für schuberth1 noch wichtiger von dem Enduro-LRS Abschied zu nehmen.

kann sicher sagen, dass mein 17" mit Schelle etwas unter 1300g war.


----------



## Lateralus (15. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> hast bestimmt Recht, 1400g ist knapp bemessen.
> dann wirds für schuberth1 noch wichtiger von dem Enduro-LRS Abschied zu nehmen.
> 
> kann sicher sagen, dass mein 17" mit Schelle etwas unter 1300g war.




Glaub ich gern, deckt sich ja 100%ig mit dem verlinkten Fred. Ausserdem ist ein Enduro-LRS an so einem Rad absolut verrückt, unnötig und sieht auch unmöglich aus. Wie gesagt - 240s/SuperComp/4.2d halten ALLES aus. Da gibts kein Problem. Und das Gewicht sollte ca. bei 1500 - 1600 liegen.


----------



## arne1907 (15. Dezember 2007)

Entweder in Bike oder MTB war doch letztens ein Test von Carbon HTs, da kam der nackte '08er S-Works Carbon auf ca. 1330 Gramm in 19 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (15. Dezember 2007)

schwer aber verdamt geil....werde mir am montag den carbon rahmen in schwarz bestellen. bin noch auf der suche nach einer pace.
soviele entries aber kein bild  
greetz ben


----------



## tom*simpson (16. Dezember 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> ....werde mir am montag den carbon rahmen in schwarz bestellen. greetz ben



wie geht das beim 2008er rahmen in schwarz?


----------



## arne1907 (16. Dezember 2007)

Jo den 2008er Carbonrahmen gibs in Rot und Schwarz aber als Frame Set glaub ich nur den Roten, der Schwarze wird wohl nur als Komplettbike verkauft.

Also bei den Laufrädern werde ich wahrscheinlich nun doch auf SLR gehen, dann aber mit der Garantie für 50 Euro extra wo auch Eigenverschulden auf Garantie repariert wird. Trotzdem die red metal 1 noch immer in meinem Kopf rumspuken.....

Bei der Wahl der neuen Gabel schwanke ich noch zwischen DT und Durin...
Hat wer Erfahrung mit US Importe?
In den Staaten bekommt man die 100er Durin für 420 Euro + 35 Euro Porto.
Selbst wenn nun 19% Märchensteuer und ca. 12% Einfuhrzoll hinzukommen, dann liegt man unter Strich Gesamt bei ca. 580 Teuronen.
Weiss nicht ob man die Disc Only dafür in Deutschland bekommt....








Carbon 1599,-





Alu 899,-





P.S. Die '07 Modelle sahen irgendwie besser aus..... und leider gibs den Alu Frame nicht in Disc Only.


----------



## tom*simpson (16. Dezember 2007)

verrate mir bitte auch noch wo es den 2008er rahmen in schwarz gibt.

Spezi-Homepage 2008, Spezi-Katalog 2008 und Stenger-Homepage haben nur den roten Rahmen


----------



## privilegia (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Hier in Leipzig hängt noch ein 2007'er in schwarz rum. Im Bikedepartment!
Es gibt ihn einzeln!!!
Alternativ auch ein roter Stumpjumper in M5!


----------



## schuberth1 (16. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Glaub ich gern, deckt sich ja 100%ig mit dem verlinkten Fred. Ausserdem ist ein Enduro-LRS an so einem Rad absolut verrückt, unnötig und sieht auch unmöglich aus. Wie gesagt - 240s/SuperComp/4.2d halten ALLES aus. Da gibts kein Problem. Und das Gewicht sollte ca. bei 1500 - 1600 liegen.



Meint ihr wirklich ich soll mich von den geilen weißen Laufrädern verabschieden?
Meine alternative wäre dann Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.


----------



## tom*simpson (16. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.



vom Gewicht schon mal viiieeel besser, sonst kann ich nichts über die LR sagen.

mit diesen LR, F119 31,8 Vorbau (F99 geht nicht mit dem Pro-Lenker), einer Easton EC 90 Stütze, 60g Barends und leichteren Griffen kommen 9,6-9,7 kg in Reichweite


----------



## Lateralus (16. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich ich soll mich von den geilen weißen Laufrädern verabschieden?
> Meine alternative wäre dann Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.



Auch die würde ich mit 90-100 kg nacht nicht fahren. Dafür sind die CC-LRS nicht gemacht - egal von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## schuberth1 (17. Dezember 2007)

Nun mal ehrlich,
da ich ja keine Rennen fahre und das Rad just for fun ist, sollte es auch möglichst super aussehen. Ich finde einfach, dass der weiße Enduro LRS einfach super zu dem rot weißen Rahmen passt. Natürlich könnte ich hier 150 Gr. sparen, aber wir sprechen hier von 75 Gr. je Felge, habe dann aber entweder ein Gewichtslimit vom Hersteller und oder einen LRS der nicht so geil aussieht. 
Da sage ich euch, ich nimm die 75 Gr. je Rad in kauf. 

Mit der Sattelstütze muss ich nochmals schauen, da ich nicht genau weiß welche verbaut ist, (sollte doch nur eine Thomson Elite sein) kann man hier vielleicht noch was rausholen. 

Die Griffe sollen nicht nur leicht sein, sondern auch gut funktionieren.

Den Vorbau F99 habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Leider geht der nicht für OS Lenker. An den Rahmen gehört aber OS, sonst schaut das mikrig aus.

Ich schau mir den Hobel erst mal in Natura an, wenn es denn mal fertig ist, danach kann man ja noch ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke bezüglich der Optik ähnlich wie Du aber das ist ja auch reine Geschmackssache und ich persönlich finde z.B. das es mit weißen Laufrädern doch etwas zu Durcheinander wirkt am Ende.

Da auch ich in meinem Alter keine Rennen mehr fahre, komm  ich sicher auch mit CC Laufrädern klar.

Aber die Wahl ist halt schwer......

Mavic SLR, ca. 1550g, zugelassen lt. Mavic bis 85 Kg, nice Optik, Gelb stört...
großes Plus > Garantie gegen Eigenverschulden für ca. 60/2 Jahre

Mavic ST, ca. 1650g, zugelassen lt. Mavic bis 100kg, Optik so lala

Fulcrum Red Metal Zero oder Red Metal 1, 1560 bzw. 1600g, keine Gewichtsbeschränkung, Fulcrum schreibt nur bei >82Kg öfters prüfen,
Campa freilauf geräusch am MTB!, nice Optik, keine Testberichte bzw. Erfahrungsberichte bisher auffindbar....

DT XR4.2d, DT 240s, DT Aerolight, DT Proloc Hexagonal
1569 g, sicher robust genug aber Optik halt nicht der Brüller....

Ich denke ich werds mit den SLR bzw. Red metal 1 mal versuchen.

Bei der Stütze habe ich mich für die P6 entschieden, sicher mit 220g bei 30,9/400 eine schwere Carbonstütze aber dafür auch absolut robust.

Bei lenker/Vorbau kann ich Dir nur Ritchey WCS Carbon empfehlen.
Hab diese Kombi auch schon vorher gefahren und nie Probleme bei meinem Gewicht damit gehabt.

Gabel (Fox F90RL) werd ich auch noch austauschen aber auch da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.... SID scheidet mal aus aufgrund des Eigengewichts.
denke eher an DT's neue die bis 95 Kg freigegeben ist oder an Magura Durin.

Hat eigentlich wer Erfahrung mit US Importen?
Die Durin gibs bei Ebay USA für ca. 380 Euro + 50 Euro Porto.
Wenn man nun die Märchesteuer von 19% und ca. 12% Einfuhrzoll hinzurechnet, dann kommt man auf ca. 560 Euro.
Denke dafür bekommt man sie hier in Disc Only nicht wirklich.


----------



## fritzbox (17. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> verrate mir bitte auch noch wo es den 2008er rahmen in schwarz gibt.
> 
> Spezi-Homepage 2008, Spezi-Katalog 2008 und Stenger-Homepage haben nur den roten Rahmen



Hallo 

Bin nacher beim Stenger er hat glaube ich einen schwarzen (Rahmen)  im Laden hängen in 18Zoll  müsste ein 2008 sein  

Alles weitere heute nachmittag


----------



## schuberth1 (17. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich denke bezüglich der Optik ähnlich wie Du aber das ist ja auch reine Geschmackssache und ich persönlich finde z.B. das es mit weißen Laufrädern doch etwas zu Durcheinander wirkt am Ende.



- Wieso? Rot Weiß, genau wie der Rahmen und die Gabel



arne1907 schrieb:


> Da auch ich in meinem Alter keine Rennen mehr fahre, komm  ich sicher auch mit CC Laufrädern klar.
> 
> Aber die Wahl ist halt schwer......
> 
> ...



- Was machst Du nach den zwei Jahren? Die SLR kosten mit Versicherung ganau so viel, oder mehr. Denke bitte an die Gleitlager in der Mavic Nabe.



arne1907 schrieb:


> Mavic ST, ca. 1650g, zugelassen lt. Mavic bis 100kg, Optik so lala.



- Das sind nur 100 Gr. Unterschied, ich kann aber auch breite Reifen fahren und das über Stock und Stein. Welcher LRS hat sonst noch weiße Felgen + Naben? Nein bei Syncros gibt es nur schwarze, hab ich schon gefragt. 



arne1907 schrieb:


> Fulcrum Red Metal Zero oder Red Metal 1, 1560 bzw. 1600g, keine Gewichtsbeschränkung, Fulcrum schreibt nur bei >82Kg öfters prüfen,
> Campa freilauf geräusch am MTB!, nice Optik, keine Testberichte bzw. Erfahrungsberichte bisher auffindbar.....



- Ja, wir sind die Testfahrer. Keiner hat noch Erfahrung damit. Sehen aber auch super aus.



arne1907 schrieb:


> DT XR4.2d, DT 240s, DT Aerolight, DT Proloc Hexagonal
> 1569 g, sicher robust genug aber Optik halt nicht der Brüller.....



- Ja, low Budget Stangenware hat jeder Versender im Programm. Fährst ja auch keinen LX umwerfer



arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werds mit den SLR bzw. Red metal 1 mal versuchen..



An meinem Fully fahre ich auch einen Tune LRS MIG MAG mit einer 517er Ceramic Felge und DT Comp. 36 fach. Geht schon, wobei die bei Mavic immer die Nase rümpfen, wenn sie mich sehen, bei dem Fahrergewicht.



arne1907 schrieb:


> Bei der Stütze habe ich mich für die P6 entschieden, sicher mit 220g bei 30,9/400 eine schwere Carbonstütze aber dafür auch absolut robust..



- Schön teuer und nicht lieferbar und immer schön das Drehmoment beachten, auch wenns rutscht nicht fester als die 6 Nm anziehen.
Was machst Du mit der originalen Sattelstütze?



arne1907 schrieb:


> Bei lenker/Vorbau kann ich Dir nur Ritchey WCS Carbon empfehlen.
> Hab diese Kombi auch schon vorher gefahren und nie Probleme bei meinem Gewicht damit gehabt..



- Du weißt schon, dass der Ritchey den Dauertest nicht bestanden hat, oder irre ich mich da?
Was wiegt der, auch so um die 120 Gr. der Lenker.



arne1907 schrieb:


> Gabel (Fox F90RL) werd ich auch noch austauschen aber auch da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.... SID scheidet mal aus aufgrund des Eigengewichts.
> denke eher an DT's neue die bis 95 Kg freigegeben ist oder an Magura Durin..



- Jeder hat mir die Durin empfohlen, wobei ich mit meiner Psylo Race auch noch keine Probs hatte. Ist aber schon älter. 



arne1907 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer Erfahrung mit US Importen?
> Die Durin gibs bei Ebay USA für ca. 380 Euro + 50 Euro Porto.
> Wenn man nun die Märchesteuer von 19% und ca. 12% Einfuhrzoll hinzurechnet, dann kommt man auf ca. 560 Euro.
> Denke dafür bekommt man sie hier in Disc Only nicht wirklich.


----------



## schuberth1 (17. Dezember 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin nacher beim Stenger er hat glaube ich einen schwarzen (Rahmen)  im Laden hängen in 18Zoll  müsste ein 2008 sein
> 
> Alles weitere heute nachmittag



Es gibt keinen schwarzen 08er Rahmen aus Carbon. Übrigens die ersten 08er Carbonrahmen kommen jetzt erst, oder sind in der letzten Woche in Rotterdam angekommen. Das sind die ersten für Europa. Alles was ihr in schwarz kennt, sind 07er.
Den Rahmenkit 08 gibt es nur in rot-weiß.


----------



## arne1907 (17. Dezember 2007)

Naja ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache, klar würden weiße Felgen passen aber gerade das stört mich, find halt schwarze felgen besser.
Aber ein Foto deines Bikes könnt mich vllt. überzeugen.  

Die DT LR sind auch nicht gerade Low Budget, kommern im Preis auch zumindest an red metal 1 ran denk ich mal.

Die Syntace P6 kam 120 Euro und war innerhalb von 3 Tagen beim Händler nach Bestellung.
Die Originale welche ja ne Speci Carbon ist, werd ich verkaufen.

Also das von Ritchey habe ich noch nicht gehört, fahre den WCS Carbon 4Axis (130g) und als Lenker den WCS LowRiser (175g).
Gibt sicher Leichtere aber kaum Hübschere.


----------



## schuberth1 (17. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache, klar würden weiße Felgen passen aber gerade das stört mich, find halt schwarze felgen besser.
> Aber ein Foto deines Bikes könnt mich vllt. überzeugen.
> 
> Die DT LR sind auch nicht gerade Low Budget, kommern im Preis auch zumindest an red metal 1 ran denk ich mal.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom*simpson (17. Dezember 2007)

bitte bau an dieses HT nur einen Flatbar.


----------



## Stump1967 (17. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen schwarzen 08er Rahmen aus Carbon. Übrigens die ersten 08er Carbonrahmen kommen jetzt erst, oder sind in der letzten Woche in Rotterdam angekommen. Das sind die ersten für Europa. Alles was ihr in schwarz kennt, sind 07er.
> Den Rahmenkit 08 gibt es nur in rot-weiß.



Habe letzte Woche meinen SCHWARZEN Carbon HT 08 direkt aus den USA bekommen.  
1213 Gramm in 17" Ohne Sattelschelle


----------



## Stump1967 (17. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer Erfahrung mit US Importen?
> Die Durin gibs bei Ebay USA für ca. 380 Euro + 50 Euro Porto.
> Wenn man nun die Märchesteuer von 19% und ca. 12% Einfuhrzoll hinzurechnet, dann kommt man auf ca. 560 Euro.
> Denke dafür bekommt man sie hier in Disc Only nicht wirklich.



Woher bekommst Du die Durin bei Ebay USA für 380 Euro. Habe eben mal geschaut und keine Gefunden. Kannst Du den link mal posten.
Danke,
Stump


----------



## arne1907 (17. Dezember 2007)

@ Tom

Naja der Low Riser kommt mir schon sehr entgegen von der Sitzposition her und hat ja nur 5 mm Erhöhung.


@ Schuberth

Also war heute mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens und mir die LRS nochmal angesehen.

Welche Gabel willst Du bei den 1750 von DT eigentlich verwenden?
Den LRS gibs ausschliesslich mit 20 mm Steckachse habe ich heute erfahren und das ist ehrlich gesagt nicht passend an einem CC Carbon HT.
Zumal da meines Wissens nach auch alle relativ leichten Gabeln ausscheiden.

Bei Nutzung von Schnellspannern müßtest Du halt auf die 1450 zurückgreifen wenn Du bei DT bleiben magst. Haben denselben preis, rund 800,- lt. Liste ohne Rabatt aber gibts "eigentlich" nur in Mattsilber (Nickel).

Ausser..... Du hast einen guten Draht zu einem Rotwild Händler.
Denn Rotwild liefert seine Top Modelle mit dem LRS DT 1450 im selben Design wie den 1750 aus. Also in Weiss mit Rot/Schwarzer Beschriftung.

Ich selber habe mich nun für Fulcrum entschieden. Der Händler will nochmal direkt bei seinem Fulcrum Vertreter wegen der Stabilität, Beschränkungen usw. nachfragen und danach entscheide ich mich für metal zero oder metal 1.

Als Gabel wirds ne Durin, passt farblich perfekt.


----------



## arne1907 (17. Dezember 2007)

@ Stum1967

Ist für 397 Euro verkauft, ging glaub bei 350 Euro los und Sofortkauf lag bei 430 Euro.

Der Händler hatte schon öfters welche drin, atm haste Recht, sind alle teurer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360006039063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## crossmäxer (17. Dezember 2007)

ich hassssssse essssssssssssss ich bin vollkommen frustriert endlich hab ich mir meine kohle zusammengespart heute sagt der händler: gibst net
es wäre mein größter traum gewesen zumindest ein sauser ähnliches bike aufzubauen....mh ich geb noch nicht auf vlt kann mir ja ein bekannter den schwarzen mitbringen, aber als fahrer des händlerteams ist das sehr gewagt =(((((((( vlt kann ja jemand nen scharzen von 06 gegen einen roten 08 tauschen?????
wollte den rahmen so schön mit mara red und roten lrs aufbauen achsc*****


----------



## arne1907 (17. Dezember 2007)

Bei Ebay ist gerade ein schwarzer HT Carbon aus '06 drin und NAGELNEU!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260193643157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## arne1907 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab nochmal bissel wegen der red Metal nachgelesen.

Sind nur 20 oder 30 Gramm schwerer als die SLR.
Preis um die 750 Euro.

kein Schlauchband nötig da der felgenboden keine Bohrungen für die Speichen besitzt.

Edelstahlnippel!

Campa Freilauf  

19er Breite!

die red metal 1 sind ca. 100g schwerer und haben dafür aber Edelstahlspeichen und kosten ca. 480 Euro.


----------



## schuberth1 (17. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> Naja der Low Riser kommt mir schon sehr entgegen von der Sitzposition her und hat ja nur 5 mm Erhöhung.
> 
> ...



Der LRS kann doch umgebaut werden. Alles kein Problem.


----------



## arne1907 (18. Dezember 2007)

Morgen soll nun endlich mein Rahmen kommen.

Bin ja mal echt gespannt ob der '08 S-Works HT Alu leichter ist als mein
'06 Stumpjumper. Der wog in 19 Zoll, Disc Only und Lack genau 1550 Gramm.

Magura Durin kam heute auch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. Dezember 2007)

bilder

P.S.: Wieso sollte er leichter sein? Wenn Dein 06er auch ein M5 ist, gibts keinen Unterschied. Gleiche Größe, Gleiche Legierung, beide mit Monostay...wo soll der Unterschied herkommen?


----------



## tom*simpson (18. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> bilder
> 
> P.S.: Wieso sollte er leichter sein? Wenn Dein 06er auch ein M5 ist, gibts keinen Unterschied. Gleiche Größe, Gleiche Legierung, beide mit Monostay...wo soll der Unterschied herkommen?



stimmt nicht ganz

das Rohrdesign soll für 2008er überarbeitet worden sein.
leider fehlt mir ein 2006er zu Vergleich



> M5 Aluminium-Hardtail-Rahmen, Unterrohr, Oberrohr, Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben und Sitzrohr in ihrer Querschnittsform optimiert, Mono-Stay-Sitzstreben, NEU: ORE Unter- und Oberrohr mit größerem Durchmesser, dadurch steifer, Disc Mount, Ti brake bosses, austauschbares Schaltauge



mein 2008er M5 in 17" hat ohne Steuersatz und Sattelschelle 1400g


----------



## arne1907 (18. Dezember 2007)

Der 06er Stumpjumper ist ein M4, der 08er S-Works ein M5 aber denke das wird nicht viel ausmachen.

Ist denn der Stumpjumper und der S-Works ansonsten 100% identisch?
Der einzige Unterschied besteht in der Bezeichnung?
Als Komplettrad Stumpjumper und als Frame Kit S-Works?

Das ist mein Stumpi aus 06.


----------



## arne1907 (18. Dezember 2007)

@ Tom

Thx, warst schneller.  

Naja dann wird mein 19er sicher bei 1500g landen.....

Mit welchen Preis könnte man eigentlich die originale sattelstütze bei Ebay veranschlagen?
Ist ja ne Carbon.


----------



## HB76 (18. Dezember 2007)

ca 1000 euro


----------



## Lateralus (18. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> Thx, warst schneller.
> 
> ...




Naja, sie ist nicht besonders leicht. Ich würde sie mit nem Startpreis reinstellen und dann schauen, was draus wird. das Problem ist, dass es günstige Stützen gibt, die wesentlich leichter sind (KCNC) oder gleich schwere aber dabei sehr hochwertige (Thomson Masterpiece).


----------



## tom*simpson (18. Dezember 2007)

die Thomson Masterpiece ist knapp 30g leichter als die Speci Carbonstütze

mir gefällt die Speci-Stütze überhaupt nicht (schwer, nicht fein verstellbar), der Sattelklemmmechanismus ist z.B. nichts für einen SLR mit Carbongestell


----------



## arne1907 (18. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> die Thomson Masterpiece ist knapp 30g leichter als die Speci Carbonstütze
> 
> mir gefällt die Speci-Stütze überhaupt nicht (schwer, nicht fein verstellbar), der Sattelklemmmechanismus ist z.B. nichts für einen SLR mit Carbongestell



Daher landet sie ja sofort nach Ankunft auf Ebay.  
Meine P6 ist mit 223g sicher noch schwerer aber viel hübscher!


----------



## arne1907 (18. Dezember 2007)

Für die Durin in 100mm und Disc Only habe ich übrigens 670 Euro bezahlt, denke das geht ok.

Im Web bekommt man sie sicher noch günstiger aber ich habe bei solch relativ teuren Sachen doch lieber einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort den ich schon eine Weile kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hat wer nen Plan wie die 2006 er HT Carbonrahmen gehandelt werden?


----------



## caneloni (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Stumpjumper FSR. Hab das Bike etwas getuned und so auf 10.9 Kg (fahrfertig, so wie auf den Bildern) gebracht.
Für ein 140/125mm Fahrwerk wohl nicht schlecht.

Kurz zu meiner Person: wiege nur 65 Kg und bin ca. 1,68m groß. Über Sinn und Unsinn der Ausstattung kann man streiten. Ich fahre schon seit 16 Jahren MTB und weiß was ich dauerhaft fahren kann  

Also, euch allen viel Spass bei euren tollen Bikes! Rock on!





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lateralus (19. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hat wer nen Plan wie die 2006 er HT Carbonrahmen gehandelt werden?



Recht hoch. Ab und an tauchen auch noch komplett neue auf. Jedenfalls würde ich mit wenigstens 800 - 1000  rechnen. Auch für gebrauchte. Komplett neue gehen z.T auch für mehr raus.


----------



## 1977t (19. Dezember 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche meinen SCHWARZEN Carbon HT 08 direkt aus den USA bekommen.
> 1213 Gramm in 17" Ohne Sattelschelle



WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche meinen SCHWARZEN Carbon HT 08 direkt aus den USA bekommen.
> 1213 Gramm in 17" Ohne Sattelschelle



Wo und zu welchem Kurs haste ihn gekauft? Und wie war das mit dem Zoll?


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2007)

Atm ist ein nagelneuer Carbon HT aus 06 auf Ebay.......

Hätte der nicht früher drin sein können.... dafür würde ich meinen 
nagelneuen 08er Alu glatt wieder verkaufen bevor ich ihn verbaue.....


Kann mir vllt. jemand auch eine Bezugsquelle für Steinbach Ti Hakenpedal
bzw. Wellgo LU 939 Ti in Deutschland nennen?

Ich benötige nähmlich auch noch ein paar normale Pedale für den Alltag als 
2.Satz. Clickies machen sich nicht gut mit Strassenschuhe bzw. wenn ich den Hund bei hab.....

Und beide wiegen ja unter 200g pro Paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal auf Light-Bikes.de vorbei. Da ist am rechten Bildrand ne Linkliste mit allerlei Marken. Evtl ist Steinbach dabei? Wenn nicht, frag mal im Leichtbauforum.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2007)

@ lateralus  thx für den Tip.

Der rahmen kam auch heute nicht, langsam zwiefle ich an Speci's Zuverlässigkeit in Punkto Lieferfristen......

Aber zumindest der Sattel war schon mal da.
In einer Ausführung die es ja lt. Specialized Deutschland Homepage so nicht gibt. Da gibt es den Toupe Team ja nur in Schwarz/Rot und Weiß/Blau.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ lateralus  thx für den Tip.



Kein Problem. Übrigens ein großartiger Sattel. Ich hab den schwarz-roten. Aber ich glaube, der weiss-rote würde meinem Radel auch gut stehen. Das tückische ist , dass es davon 2 Versionen gibt. Einmal teamrot-weiss und einmal teamrot-dunkelrot-weiss, also einmal 2farbig und einmal 3farbig. Und zu meinem Rahmen würde das dunkle Rot gar nicht passen. Wenn man da mal aus Versehen bei Ebay den falschen schiesst, hat man Pech. Deiner ist klasse Aber warum die bleischwere P6?


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2007)

hehe ich wusste das sowas wegen der P6 kommt  

Naja 1. bring ich so rund 90 kg auf die Waage und Syntace ist zwar schwer aber auch sicher eine der robustesten Stützen ausserdem habe ich beim Aufbau versucht einen Kompromiss zwischen Optik und Gewicht zu finden.

Und ich persönlich finde die P6 hat sehr "hübsch" und mit den 228 Gramm bei 40er länge kann ich leben.

Das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes wird inkl. Pedale so um die 9,5 - 9,6 Kg liegen und damit kann ich gut leben.

Potential ist dann immer noch vorhanden.......

Sattelstütze
Kassette XT gegen XTR oder KCNC tauschen
Titanschrauben usw. 

Sonst hätte ich ja auch ZTR Olympic/Tune anstatt der red metal zero nehmen können. Da hätte ich nochmals rund 150g sparen können.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hatt mich übrigens auch erst auf den Schwarz/Roten eingeschossen aber da nun die Durin hinzukam, passt der Weiß/Rote sicher noch besser.


----------



## jones (20. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Aber warum die bleischwere P6?



ist nicht schwerer als ne thomson elite


----------



## schuberth1 (20. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ lateralus  thx für den Tip.
> 
> Der rahmen kam auch heute nicht, langsam zwiefle ich an Speci's Zuverlässigkeit in Punkto Lieferfristen......
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch noch nichts von meinem freundlichen gehört. Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen heute kommen. Langsam wird es knapp, dass das Rad noch unterm Christbaum steht.

Welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt?

Den Sattel bekomme ich auch, oder den Phenomen. Da lass ich meinen Ar...h entscheiden.
Ich glaube dein Rad wird 300 Gr. leichter als meins.
Lass bloß Bilder sehen, wenn du es hast.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2007)

Jo werde fleißig Fotos machen  

Hab ihn in 19 Zoll bestellt und lt. Händler sollte er schon gestern da sein....

Für welche LR haste Dich nun entschieden?

P.S. hab übrigens nen Händler gefunden der die Wellgo Standardpedale in Titan (195g) besorgen kann. Preis bekomm ich morgen.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2007)

jones schrieb:


> ist nicht schwerer als ne thomson elite



Richtig, aber an meinem jetzigen Rad wird nix mehr geändert - das meinst Du doch, oder? Nur noch Verschleissteile werden getauscht. Ansonsten heissts Sparen fürs neue Bike. 

Am nächsten Bike ist ne KCNC mit ca. 150g vorgesehen.


----------



## privilegia (20. Dezember 2007)

@ arne: Nimm die Titanvariante der 9fach Dura Ace! Habe ich auch so getauscht! Ein Traum von ca. 180 Gramm!

Mal sehen ob ich mich auch für diesen Sattel erwärmen kann? Zumindest mein A**** sollte es tun!

Habe mein Epic Carbon bei 10,6 kg, ist ein solider Wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (20. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Für welche LR haste Dich nun entschieden?



Nach wie vor der Enduro EX1750. 

Alle Teile sind schon da, nur der Rahmen fehlt noch.

Die Fulcrum sind meine Alternative. Leider fährt die noch niemand und es gibt noch keine Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2007)

Naja mein Händler hat die Fulcrun eh bestellt und da es wohl noch etwas dauert bin ich noch immer am schwanken.....

Was haltet Ihr davon bei 91 Kg Gewicht und moderater fahrweise, also keine rennen o.ä. :

ZTR Olympics Disc
DT Swiss 240s
Aerolight oder X-Ray
passende Nippel

Kommt preislich aufs selbe raus wie Red metal Zero aber wiegt nur so um die 1450g denk ich mal.
Im Prinzip so wie Eure Vorschläge, halt nur die DT 4,2d gegen ZTR getauscht.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei mehr als 90 kg würde ICH keine Olympics fahren. Wenn da noch mal ein Rucksack oder so zukommt oder volle Flaschen...


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja mein Händler hat die Fulcrun eh bestellt und da es wohl noch etwas dauert bin ich noch immer am schwanken.....
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon bei 91 Kg Gewicht und moderater fahrweise, also keine rennen o.ä. :
> 
> ...



Du hast nichts davon, wenn du dir bei deinem LRS 200 Gr sparst, um dann dein ganzes Rad mit 9,6 KG zu schieben, weil du dir die Felge verbogen hast. 

Es ist auch billiger, einen 600 Euro LRS mit 200 Gr. mehr zu bewegen, als einen zweiten neu kaufen zu müssen.

Wenn Du fürs Radfahren Geld bekommst, dann mach es, wenn du dir dein Hobby selbst bezahlen musst, dann nimm etwas Abstand zu dem Leichtbauwahn.


----------



## privilegia (21. Dezember 2007)

Also beim mehr als 90 kg lieber was stabileres oder sagen wir mal, etwas steiferes! Ich würde trotz der "mäßigen" Optik auf einen DT Laufradsatz zurückgreifen!
Der hält viel aus!


----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja meine Überlegung war das dieser Satz mit 32 Speichen vielleicht ja doch stabiler ist als z.B. der red metal Zero mit immerhin nur 24 Speichen so wie die meißten systemlaufräder eingespeicht sind.....
Ich denke mal das die Olympic gut zusammengebaut doch besser hält als die meißten Systemlaufräder und das Mindergewicht halt nur ne Beigabe ist.

Auch habe ich überlegt, ob man sich die "bunten" Felgen wie Fulcrun oder SLR nicht nach einer Weile übergesehen hat und halt neutrales Schwarz ohne Zig Aufkleber doch besser aussieht.

Sicher, mit einer 4.2d wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite.....
Und selbst dieser satz wäre noch leichter als SLR oder Red metal Zero.

DT Swiss 240s
DT Swiss 4.2d
DT Aerolight
DT Alu Nippel
1522 Gramm

SLR ca. 1570g
Fulcrun Red Metal Zero ca. 1560g


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja meine Überlegung war das dieser Satz mit 32 Speichen vielleicht ja doch stabiler ist als z.B. der red metal Zero mit immerhin nur 24 Speichen so wie die meißten systemlaufräder eingespeicht sind.....
> Ich denke mal das die Olympic gut zusammengebaut doch besser hält als die meißten Systemlaufräder und das Mindergewicht halt nur ne Beigabe ist.
> 
> Auch habe ich überlegt, ob man sich die "bunten" Felgen wie Fulcrun oder SLR nicht nach einer Weile übergesehen hat und halt neutrales Schwarz ohne Zig Aufkleber doch besser aussieht.
> ...



Bei leicht wird eben irgendwo gespart. Bei sehr leicht wird viel gespart.
Kommt nur darauf an, wo und wieviel gespart wurde. Auch wenn die Felge hält, was nützt dir ein Speichenbruch oder ein abgerissener leichter Alunippel.


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind eben mal so schwer.  So um die 90 kg.
Da sind eben die Tipps der Leichtgewichte nur die 2. Wahl.

Ich muss auch einen XL Rahmen fahren, obwohl der M 100 Gr. leichter ist. Hilft nix, ich würde mir auf dem M sehr hart tun.


----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich denke es kommt auf die felge an, die Aerolight und DT Nippel sind eigentlich völlig ok.
Die habe ich schon gefahren als ich noch 100kg wog und NEIN, ich bin nicht fett, ich war viele Jahre aktiv im Rudern und da baut man halt einiges auf was nun stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Wie groß bist Du denn das Du XL fahren musst?

Biste noch bei DT 1750?


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn das Du XL fahren musst?
> 
> Biste noch bei DT 1750?




Bin 190 cm Groß.

Ja, ich bin noch beim weißen LRS.

Ich hoffen nur, dass der Rahmen heute kommt.


----------



## racejumper (21. Dezember 2007)

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal den SJ FSR Pro  Alu 2008 schwarz in natura gesehen?
Wie sieht der aus? Wie kommt der Specialized Schriftzug rüber, da ja nur die Umrisse lackiert sind? Hat schon mal jemand den Schriftzug auslackieren/ausmalen lassen? Erklärt mich jetzt bloss nicht als beklopt


----------



## Lateralus (21. Dezember 2007)

racejumper schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal den SJ Pro Alu 2008 schwarz in natura gesehen?
> Wie sieht der aus? Wie kommt der Specialized Schriftzug rüber, da ja nur die Umrisse lackiert sind? Hat schon mal jemand den Schriftzug auslackieren/ausmalen lassen? Erklärt mich jetzt bloss nicht als beklopt



Schau mal ins Fotoalbum vom User jones, der hat was ähnliches:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=14388

@alle die gerade neue Teile kaufen/bekommen: 
Bitte macht ordentlich Bilder, wiegt alles genau aus und macht wenn möglich die Bilder der Teile auf ner Waage. Kann nie schaden


----------



## Stump1967 (21. Dezember 2007)

1977t schrieb:


> WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Na hier zwei Bilder von dem Rahmen



Lateralus schrieb:


> Wo und zu welchem Kurs haste ihn gekauft? Und wie war das mit dem Zoll?



Ich habe $1200 Inklusiv Tax bezahlt. Es war gerade ein Kollege in USA und der hat den Rahmen als Gepäck im Flugzeug mit aufgegeben. Er hat auch eine Rechnung aus USA dabei gehabt und hat den Rahmen bei der Einreise verzollt.
Insgesamt habe ich 920 Euro für den Rahmen bezahlt.  

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. Dezember 2007)

einfach nur geil dein neuer Rahmen und der Preis erst recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (21. Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß beim BASTELN! Und Pics !!!


----------



## racejumper (21. Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht hammermässig aus. Deine Rahmennr. dürfte logischerweise bei Specialized Europe nicht gelistet sein, was machst Du in einem Garantiefall? Für das Geld muss man den Rahmen kaufen, er ist der absolute Traum!!



Stump1967 schrieb:


> Na hier zwei Bilder von dem Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jones (21. Dezember 2007)

sieht richtig gut aus - auch bzw. vor allem in der lackierung 

in natura viel besser, als auf bildern oder die komplett-bikes auf der eurobike


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Was wiegt den dein schwarzer Rahmen?


----------



## Stump1967 (21. Dezember 2007)

racejumper schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht hammermässig aus. Deine Rahmennr. dürfte logischerweise bei Specialized Europe nicht gelistet sein, was machst Du in einem Garantiefall? Für das Geld muss man den Rahmen kaufen, er ist der absolute Traum!!


Der Rahmen soll wohl Weltweite Garantie haben. Ich habe den Rahmen auf der website registriert und im Fall der Fälle werde ich sehen was zu tun ist. Im Notfall schicke ich den Rahmen zurück nach USA.
Aber ich hoffe ja das es kein Garantiefall geben wird


----------



## Stump1967 (21. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Was wiegt den dein schwarzer Rahmen?



Er wiegt 1213 Gramm in 17" ohne Sattelstützenklemme.


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Er wiegt 1213 Gramm in 17" ohne Sattelstützenklemme.



Mein Händler hat meinen Rahmen in 21,5 " heute auch bekommen.
Wenn ich Glück habe und er Lust an Überstunden hat, dann bekomme ich das kpl. Rad morgen.
Er hat den Rahmen auch gewogen und 1300 Gr. mit Sattelstützenklemme und Neoprenschützer angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## jones (21. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat meinen Rahmen in 21,5 " heute auch bekommen.
> Wenn ich Glück habe und er Lust an Überstunden hat, dann bekomme ich das kpl. Rad morgen.
> Er hat den Rahmen auch gewogen und 1300 Gr. mit Sattelstützenklemme und Neoprenschützer angezeigt bekommen.



mensch, so ein rad kann mna doch nicht aufbauen LASSEN...

sowas muss man selber machen - dann entwickelt sich gleich ne ganz andere beziehung


----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Erst mal Grz an die beiden Neubesitzer  

Der USA Preis ist einfach der Hammer, das hätte ich vorher wissen müssen....

1300g für den 21 Zoll Rahmen... das würde ich mal lieber nachwiegen.
Bei Bike oder MTB war der Rahmen im test und da wog der "Nackte" 19 Zoll
bereits 1340g ohne Schelle.....

Zumal wenn Du die Original Schelle (24g) und den Neoprenschützer (25g) abziehst,
dann würde der Rahmen nur 1251g wiegen und wäre als 21,5 Zoll nur 38g schwerer als der 17''.......


----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war heute auch schon Weihnachten, gleich abgeholt und bissel was ran gebastelt.  

Weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum.

Einen Wermutstropfen hat die Sache aber.... hab atm leider keine Waage die funktioniert und habe ihn beim Händler nachwiegen lassen.
Da wog er "nackt" 1590 Gramm......  

Somit ist der 08 S-Works M5 19 Zoll 40g schwerer als der 06 Stumpi M4 19 Zoll....

Eigentlich sollten die M5 ja leichter sein als die M4 aber Speci hatte ja eine Querschnittsveränderung im Ober und Unterrohr für 08 angekündigt und daher wird wohl das Mehrgewicht kommen, denke es werden gegenüber dem 07er M5 gut 100 Gramm sein.

Man muss schon ein großer Fan sein um heutzutage noch 900 Euro für einen fast 1600g schweren Alu Rahmen auszugeben....
Aber die Form und das Design entschädigt das umso mehr.  

Vielleicht ging den Händler seine Waage ja falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (21. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> 1300g für den 21 Zoll Rahmen... das würde ich mal lieber nachwiegen.



Ich auch, halte ich für absoluten Quatsch.


----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja nervt bestimmt, mich ja selber schon.....  

Aktuelle LRS Auswahl:

NoTubes ZTR Olympic
DT Swiss 240s
DT Aerolight 32 fach
DT ProLoc Messing Nippel black

1477g
750 - 800 Euro ca.

Sehen neutral aus, sind hochwertig, leicht und mein Händler meint
auch stabil genug für mich... ich werds ja merken.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Dezember 2007)

Die gibts bereits fÃ¼r 649 â¬ bei Bikediscount.de. Also schau mal, wieviel Du dafÃ¼r zahlst. 800 sind zuviel. dafÃ¼r kriegste ja schon, zwar leicht schwerere aber dafÃ¼r unglaublich hochwertige, Chris King-Naben inkl. Rest.


----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2007)

Danke  

Jo CK wär nen Traum......


----------



## Felixxx (21. Dezember 2007)

... die klobigen Dinger? Verstehe den ganzen hype darüber überhaupt nicht  
DT is doch nett und funktioniert. Steht einem Specialized viel besser  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Erst mal Grz an die beiden Neubesitzer
> 
> Der USA Preis ist einfach der Hammer, das hätte ich vorher wissen müssen....
> 
> ...



Mit 1300 Gr. gebe ich auch nur weiter, was mir gesagt wurde. Ich werde das natürlich nachprüfen, bzw das kpl Rad nachwiegen.
Aber ich muss schon sagen, dein Vorbau und auch Sattelstütze sind echt geil.
Hätte mir auch gefallen. 
Jezt bin ich nur auf deinen LRS gespannt. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich morgen mein Rad bekomme, wenn ich dann noch genug Talent habe, Bilder hier einzustellen, dann kannst du dir mal die weissen DT anschauen. 
Ich bin sicher, dass wir uns da schon ein kleines Kunstwerk geschaffen haben.


----------



## crossmäxer (21. Dezember 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll wohl Weltweite Garantie haben. Ich habe den Rahmen auf der website registriert und im Fall der Fälle werde ich sehen was zu tun ist. Im Notfall schicke ich den Rahmen zurück nach USA.
> Aber ich hoffe ja das es kein Garantiefall geben wird



wollte mir den rahmen auch bestellen und hab auch mit speci europe über die garantie gefragt, da gibts keine probleme. allerdings muss ich für den versand nach europa laut fedex mindestens 400 aufbringen, noch dazu den zoll von 4,7% und der mwst von 19% komme ich bei dem günstigen euro, auf ca 1800, was mir dann doch zu viel war...jetzt wirds eben der rote, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand irgendwo der den alten 06er oder den 08er in schwarz tauschen möchte, das komplettbike gibt es ja in schwarz.


----------



## schuberth1 (21. Dezember 2007)

jones schrieb:


> mensch, so ein rad kann mna doch nicht aufbauen LASSEN...
> 
> sowas muss man selber machen - dann entwickelt sich gleich ne ganz andere beziehung



Normalerweise schon, aber ich habe da zuviel Respekt davor, dass ich was vermurksen könnte.
Aber ich habe ja jetzt genug Zeit über den Winter, eine innige Beziehung aufzubauen.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Dezember 2007)

crossmÃ¤xer schrieb:


> wollte mir den rahmen auch bestellen und hab auch mit speci europe Ã¼ber die garantie gefragt, da gibts keine probleme. allerdings muss ich fÃ¼r den versand nach europa laut fedex mindestens 400â¬ aufbringen, noch dazu den zoll von 4,7% und der mwst von 19% komme ich bei dem gÃ¼nstigen euro, auf ca 1800â¬, was mir dann doch zu viel war...jetzt wirds eben der rote, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand irgendwo der den alten 06er oder den 08er in schwarz tauschen mÃ¶chte, das komplettbike gibt es ja in schwarz.



Haste mal direkt bei Shops in USA angefragt? 400 â¬ sind doch sicherlich nicht das letzte Wort. Wenn man bei Ebay Rahmen in Ãbersee kauft, kostet das meist irgendwas um 100 - 150 â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (22. Dezember 2007)

jo ich frag nochmal direkt bei nem händler. hat jemand nen tipp für nen seriösen us-amerikanischen händler?
grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (22. Dezember 2007)

@ Lateralus

Wieveil Km haste denn mit dem Toupe schon runter?
Und wie biste zufrieden im Bezug auch Sitzkomfort?

Das Ding ist ja schon knüppelhart......
Hoffe das ich mich daran gewöhnen kann, meine ertse reaktion nach dem Probesitzen war: "das mag ich mir nicht antun..."


----------



## Lateralus (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab das mit den Kilometern nicht so nachgehalten. Ca. 2000-3000. Und ich finde den Sattel absolut bequem. Er ist recht flach und drückt nirgendwo. Er ist zwar recht hart, aber dadurch, dass er nirgendwo nachgibt, drückt er auch nicht. Ich finde ihn klasse und hole mir auch einen fürs Heimtraining an meinem Daum-Ergo.


----------



## Stump1967 (22. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit den Kilometern nicht so nachgehalten. Ca. 2000-3000. Und ich finde den Sattel absolut bequem. Er ist recht flach und drückt nirgendwo. Er ist zwar recht hart, aber dadurch, dass er nirgendwo nachgibt, drückt er auch nicht. Ich finde ihn klasse und hole mir auch einen fürs Heimtraining an meinem Daum-Ergo.



Welche Breite am Toupe fährst Du denn? Ich habe mir gestern auch den Team in Schwarz/Rot gekauft mit 143 Breite. 130 soll wohl zu schmal sein. Ich dachte er ist leichter, wiegt aber 180Gramm.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## privilegia (22. Dezember 2007)

Nach den neuesten Upgrades!
10,6 Kg!


----------



## schuberth1 (22. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn das Du XL fahren musst?
> 
> Biste noch bei DT 1750?



Ich habe heute die EX1750 in Natura gesehen. 
Das weiß der Felgen ist etwas cremiger als das weiß der Gabel und des Schriftzuges.
Ich werde jetzt wohl von den DT 1750 abstand nehmen. 

Vielleicht auch die Fulcrum?

Mal sehen ob der Händler mitmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (22. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Mit 1300 Gr. gebe ich auch nur weiter, was mir gesagt wurde. Ich werde das natürlich nachprüfen, bzw das kpl Rad nachwiegen.
> Aber ich muss schon sagen, dein Vorbau und auch Sattelstütze sind echt geil.
> Hätte mir auch gefallen.
> Jezt bin ich nur auf deinen LRS gespannt. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich morgen mein Rad bekomme, wenn ich dann noch genug Talent habe, Bilder hier einzustellen, dann kannst du dir mal die weissen DT anschauen.
> Ich bin sicher, dass wir uns da schon ein kleines Kunstwerk geschaffen haben.



Hab mehrere S-Works Carbon HT Rahmen in  19 Zoll von 2008 mit Cantisockeln, Lagerschalen und Flaschnhalterschrauben gewogen.

1322g
1450g (kein Schreibfehler)
1350g


----------



## arne1907 (22. Dezember 2007)

Oha, das sind ja mal derbe Schwankungen.....

Aber ich weiß nun auch warum mein M5 mod.08 1590 Gramm wiegt und somit 40g schwerer ist als mein M4 aus 06.

Das Steuerrohr ist um 2cm!!! länger geworden bei gleicher Rahmengröße.
Daher hab ich auch meine Spacer nicht mehr ran bekommen, ein Glück das ich die Durin nicht auf Verdacht nach 06er Rahmenmaß abgesägt hatte.  

Desweiteren ist der Umfang vom ober und unterrohr um ca. 8 mm größer geworden, was man ja auch am optisch dickeren Rohren schon sieht.

Wenn man dies nun berücksichtigt, dann sind 40g Mehrgewicht wirklich ein guter Wert. Angeblich soll er ja durch die Änderungen noch steifer werden....
Also ich fand meinen 06er schon Sausteif....


----------



## arne1907 (22. Dezember 2007)

@ Schuberth

Jo ich hatte sie auch schon ich natura gesehen und mir gefielen sie auch nicht. Bin atm noch bei Zero oder Olympic/DT aber mein Händler hat mir heute ein Angebot für SLR gemacht wo ich weich werden könnte.
>Und wenn man die gelben Aufkleber abmacht, dann sind sie auch nicht mehr so bunt-häßlich.

Er selber fährt übrigens mit 102 Kg nacktes Lebendgewicht seit Jahren Mavic LRS und seit Erscheinungsdatum auch die SLR und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Sicher kommt es auf den Einsatz an und der ist bei mir ja ebenfalls eher gemäßigt.....


----------



## arne1907 (22. Dezember 2007)

Mein postbote war übrigens auch heute fleißig, so das ich was zum Anbauen über die Feiertage habe.  

Was für Schläuche fahrt Ihr eigentlich so?
Denke selber an:
Schwalbe 14A - ca. 95g, eventuell zu dünn für mich
Michelin C4 latex - ca. 120g, pannensicher, Top rollwiederstand, täglich pumpen....  























So ein Neuafbau macht fast mehr Spaß als das Biken selbst.


----------



## Lateralus (22. Dezember 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Welche Breite am Toupe fährst Du denn? Ich habe mir gestern auch den Team in Schwarz/Rot gekauft mit 143 Breite. 130 soll wohl zu schmal sein. Ich dachte er ist leichter, wiegt aber 180Gramm.
> 
> Gruß,
> Stump



Hab auch den 143er und meiner wiegt 169 g. Haste wohl etwas Pech gehabt. Oder ich Glück - keine Ahnung

@ccpirat: danke für das geniale Bild - hat sicherlich absoluten Seltenheitswert.


----------



## schuberth1 (22. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Schuberth
> 
> Jo ich hatte sie auch schon ich natura gesehen und mir gefielen sie auch nicht. Bin atm noch bei Zero oder Olympic/DT aber mein Händler hat mir heute ein Angebot für SLR gemacht wo ich weich werden könnte.
> >Und wenn man die gelben Aufkleber abmacht, dann sind sie auch nicht mehr so bunt-häßlich.
> ...



Ich hoffe ja nur, dass der Händler mitspielt. Das HR ist ja schon montiert. Aber bei dem Preis, da möchte ich schon, dass alles passt.
Übrigens war bei meinem Rahmen auch eine Carbon Sattelstütze dabei. Wobei doch auf der Specialized HP was von einer Thomson stand.


----------



## tom*simpson (22. Dezember 2007)

da steht 





> SATTELSTÜTZE Specialized carbon single bolt setback 30.9 300/350/400mm


 beim 2008er Rahmen

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=33985


----------



## schuberth1 (22. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ lateralus  thx für den Tip.
> 
> Der rahmen kam auch heute nicht, langsam zwiefle ich an Speci's Zuverlässigkeit in Punkto Lieferfristen......
> 
> ...



Wo hast du denn den Sattel bestellt?


----------



## schuberth1 (22. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> da steht  beim 2008er Rahmen
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=33985



Stimmt.
Ich hatte immer was von Carbon bis 18" und ab 19" Thomson Alu im Kopf


----------



## arne1907 (22. Dezember 2007)

@ Schuberth

Garnicht, den hatte der Händler noch auf Lager.
Keine Ahnung ob er in dieser Farbkombi noch bestellbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (23. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Schuberth
> 
> Jo ich hatte sie auch schon ich natura gesehen und mir gefielen sie auch nicht. Bin atm noch bei Zero oder Olympic/DT aber mein Händler hat mir heute ein Angebot für SLR gemacht wo ich weich werden könnte.
> >Und wenn man die gelben Aufkleber abmacht, dann sind sie auch nicht mehr so bunt-häßlich.
> ...



Hast Du die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero auch schon in Natura gesehen?
Würde das rot der Felgen zum Rahmen passen?
Hast Du Infos über Verfügbarkeit und Lieferzeit?
Haben die ein Gewichtslimit?

Mavic:
Ja die sind auch nicht schlecht, aber es verschleißt eben die hintere Nabe.
Vom Preis her würden sich alle nichts schenken. Ob DT oder Fulcrum oder Mavic alle um die 700 bis 800 Euro. Vorteil bei Mavic und Fulcrum, die sind UST Ready.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja die Fulcrun habe ich auch gesehen, ist leider auch nicht dasselbe rot und sehen auch ziemlich bunt aus....

Wenn man das Bike dann insgesamt sieht, finde ich das es etwas überladen aussieht.

Da ich den Umsatz meines Händlers doch ordentlich gepusht habe und dort schon seit vielen Jahren mehrere Bikes aufgebaut habe, bekomme ich die SLR wirklich sehr günstig und werds halt damit mal versuchen.

Bis auf die weiße Schrift "SLR" werde ich aber versuchen die Aufkleber zu entfernen.

Und das mit den Lagern mag schon sein aber keiner weiß ob das bei dem 08er Modell auch noch so ist und soooo lange werd ich den satz sicher auch nicht fahren. 09 gibs sicher wieder Neue. 

P.S. Liefern kann die zero mein Händler wohl schnell, hatte mit dem Vertreter von Fulcrun geredet und sie sind in 6 Loch auf Lager.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Dezember 2007)

Für mich ist es sehr wichtig das ich bei den Laufrädern einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort habe, dem ich die Dinger im Garantiefall in die Hand drücken kann und der auf meiner Seite ist.

Kein Bock erst zig Emails zu schreiben und die LR dann irgendwohin einsenden zu müssen.


----------



## redbyte (23. Dezember 2007)

die SLR sind schon schwer kaputt zu kriegen, die stecken einiges weg. Aber der Freilauf-Verschleiß ist grottig. Mit den SLR bin ich diese Saison 4-5000 km gefahren, dabei gingen 2 Freiläufe drauf, je nach Bezugsquelle 30-40,- das Stück. :-(

2008 kommen bei mir wohl die XTR-Systemlaufräder an den Start, optisch nicht so aufdringlich, Shimano-Lager Qualität. Echtes UST ist ein Muss!


----------



## arne1907 (23. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich hoffe das Mavic das vllt. bei den 2008 er Modellen in den griff bekommen hat, ansonsten hat man ja 2 Jahre Garantie.

Hab heute auch wieder einige Teile am Rahmen angebaut und muss nun leider feststellen das mein WCS Carbon Flat Riser, gelinde gesagt, bescheuert aussieht.....

Die 15 mm Erhöhung sind nicht mal das problem aber er ist einfach zu breit und das ganze Bike sieht dadurch vorne zu überladen aus.
So ein riser mit 66cm Breite passt irgendwie nicht ins gesamtbild eines CC HT's.
Auch die Verlängerung des Steuerrohrs bei 08er Rahmen und die tatsache das der CK steuersatz sehr hoch baut, macht den Riser überflüssig.
Hätte momentan Sitzfläche und Griffe auf einer Höhe.....

Kann wer einen guten, leichten, robusten und "hübschen" Flat mit leicher Kröpfung nach hinten empfehlen? In Oversizeklemmung.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Dezember 2007)

So.....
Der unbenutzte Ritchey Carbon Vorbau und Lenker ist nun auf Ebay und ich habe den F99 mit Titanschrauben + Carbon Flat Bar bestellt.

Passt besser zur Stütze.  
Sitzgeometrie passt dann wieder besser als mit dem Low Riser.
Denke auch sehr stabil und als Zugabe noch 74g leichter.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Dezember 2007)

Oh man........

Da ist der nagelneue 06er Carbon S-Works für 900 weggegangen.....

Hätte der nicht 2 Wochen früher drin sein können, bevor ich meinen bezahlt hatte.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260193643157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## der [email protected] (24. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Mein postbote war übrigens auch heute fleißig, so das ich was zum Anbauen über die Feiertage habe.
> 
> Was für Schläuche fahrt Ihr eigentlich so?
> Denke selber an:
> ...



Hallo Arne,

probier doch mal von Michelin den Latexschlauch. Weniger Gwicht, mehr Pannensicherheit, besseres Abrollverhalten.


----------



## arne1907 (24. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (24. Dezember 2007)

@ Schuberth1

Was hälste von:

Chris King in Black
XC Ray Speichen
American Classic Disc Felgen 

Das schwirrt mir seit heute durch den Kopf.....
Wird zeit das ich endlich Laufräder kaufe, sonst schwanke ich noch zig mal 
hin und her...... 

Aber die optik ist schon nice und würde auch gut zu Speci passen und fährt nicht jeder 2.


----------



## jones (25. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Schuberth1
> 
> Was hälste von:
> 
> ...



also ck naben und ac felgen passen ja mal gar nicht.
die ac felgen sind imho nicht annähernd so prestigeträchtig (ja, ich weiß, ist sehr subjektiv) wie die chris king naben.

wenn, dann würde ich schon olympics verbauen


----------



## arne1907 (25. Dezember 2007)

@ Jones

Oha, dachte ist gerade umgekehrt  

Kam halt drauf weil  CK ja in Schwarz glänzend ist und die Olympic ja wohl Matt.
Glaube AC ist auch glänzend....

Aber thx.


----------



## arne1907 (25. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich mavic im Garantiefall verhält wenn die Laufräder im Ausland gekauft wurden . (Schweiz/mit Rechnung)

Weil SLR Modell 08 für 549 Euro hört sich auch gut an.


----------



## schuberth1 (25. Dezember 2007)

So, ich bin auch wieder da.

Die American Classic wollte mir mein Händler von Beginn an ans Herz legen. Sehr leicht und zuverlässig und bezahlbar. Aber leider sehr schwarz und unspektakulär.


----------



## Lateralus (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Sache mit AC ist ein Problem. Bei frÃ¼heren Modellen hat sich der Freilauf nahezu immer sehr schnell verabschiedet. Eben absoluter Leichtbau. Ausserdem haben sehr viele Leute Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit der Lager - sind wohl nicht allzu gut gedichtet.

Die Fahrer, die neue Nabenmodelle haben, berichten davon, dass sie keine Probleme oder keine Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig oft auftretenden Probleme haben.

Wenn man sich mal umschaut, kann man sich mit AC-Naben, Olympics und Revos nen LRS bauen, der 1340 g wiegt und ca. 400 â¬ kostet. Und genau das werde ICH ausprobieren, denn wenn der hÃ¤lt oder man nur ab und zu mal die Lager wechseln muss (mÃ¼ssen viele User der DT240s auch, da auch hier die Lager nicht allzu gut gedichtet sind), ists fÃ¼r mich ok. 1340 g-LaufrÃ¤der kosten sonst das doppelte. Wenn die Naben nicht halten sollten, hole ich mir die DT240s.

Kannst aber im Leichtbauforum mal in den Fred "LRS unter 1300 g fÃ¼r unter 400 â¬" gucken.

Hab mal ne Aufstellung meiner MÃ¶glichkeiten gemacht:
- AC/Olympic/Revos/Alunippel: 1381 g fÃ¼r 373 â¬
- AC/DT 4.2d/Revos/Alunippel: 1465 g fÃ¼r 273 â¬
- 240s/Olympic/Revos/Alunippel: 1447 g fÃ¼r 535 â¬
- 240s/DT 4.2d/Revos/Alunippel: 1532 g fÃ¼r 449 â¬
Alles mit 2,0/1,5er Revos und normalen Alunipeln und in Einzelteilen, also Selbstaufbau. Welchen Satz wÃ¼rdet Ihr nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja wenn AC dann wären nur die Naben in Frage gekommen da ich mit CK liebäugel  

Schwanke noch immer hin und her und das bleibt auch sicher so bis ich endlich welche kaufe und gut ist.....

Finde das es mit SLR oder red metal einfach zu bunt wird.....

Werd halt versuchen nen guten preis für CK zu bekommen und sonst halt King/Superscharf oder halt 240s.

Aber egal wie mans dreht, CK/ZTR is teuer und schwer, Tune/ZTR haben die Naben atm keinen guten Ruf
und die optimale Lösung scheint immer wieder 240s/ZTR zu sein.....


----------



## Lateralus (26. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ...und die optimale Lösung scheint immer wieder 240s/ZTR zu sein.....



Richtig. Hab nochmal über meinen Post vorhin nachgedacht und ich werde wohl auch auf 240s/Olympic/Revo/Alu gehen. Dann landet man bei ca. 1450 g, kann aber tubeless fahren. Nur Yellow Tape drauf, Ventil und minimal Milch rein und fertig. Spart pro Rad ca. 80 g (je nach sonst verwendetem Schlauch - bin mal von 125 g für nen Schlauch ausgegangen). hab wohl doch keinen Bock auf Experimente bei den Naben.


----------



## schuberth1 (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde wohl mal nach den SLR fragen. Wenn der Preis stimmt plus mp3 Garantie, dann könnte ich mich mit denen anfreunden. Die paar bunten Aufkleber lassen sich bestimmt gut abziehen.

Ich könnte immer noch heulen, warum die DT ihre Felgen nicht reinweiß, wie alle anderen Zubehörlieferanten machen. 

Die Felgen passen doch so zu keinem weißen Rad.


----------



## der [email protected] (26. Dezember 2007)

@Lateralus

wo beziehst Du denn die AC-Parts am preiswertesten her, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## arne1907 (26. Dezember 2007)

@ Schuberth1

Also auf Ebay ist ein Schweizer, der bietet die Mavic SLR Disc 6 Loch 
fÃ¼r 549â¬ an.
Er schreibt aus einem Neurad mit Rechnung aus 11/07, allerdings hat er 
bereits mehrere SÃ¤tze davon verkauft.....
Ich denke ist sicher ein HÃ¤ndler der mehrere Komplettbikes gÃ¼nstig bekommen
hat und diese zerlegt verkauft.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie es im Garantiefall ist, da aus Schweiz und ob es nicht noch die 07er Modelle sind.
Bei den 08ern hat ja Mavic wohl das VR verstÃ¤rkt.
Ich glaube da leg ich lieber was drauf und kauf es bei meinem HÃ¤ndler des Vertrauens 1 Ort weiter.


@ Lateralus

Also ich wÃ¼rde wenn dann den Satz mit 240s/Olympic nehmen aber wohl eher
die Aerolight Speichen, da diese wohl doch robuster sind als die Revo.
Ist dann leichter als Mavic SLR und neutraler aber keine Ahnung ob stabiler.
Mit King/Kong SS kÃ¶nnte man zwar nochmal rund 60g sparen aber wie gesagt liest man hier nicht viel gutes Ã¼ber Tune Naben.


----------



## Lateralus (26. Dezember 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> wo beziehst Du denn die AC-Parts am preiswertesten her, wenn ich fragen darf?



Hier: http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/pro...=1684&osCsid=0ecfeb247c347943e8ec4ec15fa80c75



arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> Also ich würde wenn dann den Satz mit 240s/Olympic nehmen aber wohl eher
> die Aerolight Speichen, da diese wohl doch robuster sind als die Revo.
> Ist dann leichter als Mavic SLR und neutraler aber keine Ahnung ob stabiler.
> Mit King/Kong SS könnte man zwar nochmal rund 60g sparen aber wie gesagt liest man hier nicht viel gutes über Tune Naben.



Naja, kommt auf Dein Gewicht an. Da ich selbst im Winter (wenn ich eh nicht fahre) nie mehr als 75 kg wiege und im Sommer dann nur um 70, sind Revos kein Problem. Die Laufräder müssen nur gut gebaut sein. Sicher sind Aerolights nochmal leichter und stabiler, aber auch wesentlich teurer. Ich überlege schon im oben verlinnkten Shop die CN-Aerospeichen zu nehmen. Die sind recht günstig und auch leichter als Revos. Müssen ja nicht unbedingt von DT sein. Und ich hab mal im Forum gesucht - man findet nix schlechtes über CN-Spokes.


----------



## justfake (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen

ich habe beim auseinander bauen meines stumpjumpers 07 am hinterbau blasenwurf beim klarlack gesehen.

ist das ein reklamierungsgrund? denn ich finde, dass es bei 3 mille für ein fahrrad nicht am bröckelnden klarlack scheitern sollte oder?

habe keine lust, dass der immer weiter aufplatzt und mir dann der lack total kaputt geht. 

wie sind eure erfahrungen bei sowas? bringt das was mal zum händler zu gehen?

danke im vorraus
gruß
justfake


----------



## der [email protected] (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Specialized-Lack nichts ab kann. beim kleinsten Steinschlag fliegt der Lack gleich! Auch wenn Du es reklast, wird es bald wieder so aussehen. Da kommst Du nicht Hinter her! Mein Epic sieht auch an einigen Stellen aus, als hätte jemand mit einer Schrotflinte drauf geschossen. Und außerdem fährt man ja auch ein MTB. Da kommt man halt um Kratzer und Macken nicht herum.


----------



## arne1907 (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja Steinlack und Kratzer durch äußere Einflüsse sind das Eine aber
Blasenbildung im Lack bei einem Neurad ist was Anderes.

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall reklamieren.
Hatte dieses Problem selbst aber noch nie.


----------



## schuberth1 (26. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Schuberth1
> 
> Also auf Ebay ist ein Schweizer, der bietet die Mavic SLR Disc 6 Loch
> für 549 an.
> ...



Ne, sowas machen wir nicht. Wenn dann beim Händler meines Vertrauens. Bei meinem Glück fliegt mir genau bei diesem LRS was um die Ohren und dann alles über die Schweiz abwickeln? Nein, keine Lust drauf. 
Ausserdem habe ich das Budget eh schon verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (26. Dezember 2007)

sehe ich ebenso  

700,- ist zwar ein ganz schöner Unterschied aber man hat einen
Ansprechpartner vor Ort.

Aber mit SLR werdens 9,7kg...... 

Wollte doch die 9,5 knacken aber dazu müßte ich wirklich auf Olympic/Tune gehen 
und auf meine Ergon GE1 verzichten denn die wiegen ca. 130g ohne Hörnchen.....

Aktuelle Liste:

Rahmen: S-Works M5 Modell 08, 19 Zoll
Federgabel: Magura Durin mit LockOut Hebel
Bremse: Avid Juicy Ultimate
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Schalthebel: XTR 08
Umwerfer: XTR 08 
Schaltwerk: XTR Shadow 08
Kette: XTR 08
Kassette: XTR 08
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Vorbau: Syntace F99 Ti
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThread
Schaltzüge: XTR
Schaltzughüllen: Jagwire
Kurbel: XTR 08
Sattel: Specialized Toupe Team 143
Laufräder: Mavic SLR
Schnellspanner: Mavic SLR
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1
Schläuche: Michelin C4 Latex
Sattelklemme: Hope (ohne Schnellspanner)
Pedale: Steinbach Ti


----------



## crossmäxer (26. Dezember 2007)

hi, 
habe mir zwar den roten s-works carbonrahmen bestellt, nur bin ich noch auf der suche nach einem von 06 in 17". vielleicht hat einer irgendnen händler der noch einen hat, oder jemand weis eine privatperson, der gerne gegen nen 08er tauschen möchte, oder jemand kennt nen link wo einer verkauft wird, neu/gebraucht wäre alles ok. natürlich wäre mir der 08er am liebsten, wer hat ne bezugsquelle? würde mich freuen, wenn jemand nen tipp hat, danke !
viele grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (26. Dezember 2007)

Sorry momentan weiß ich da nichts aber es lohnt öfters auf Ebay zu schauen, da waren im letzten Monat 3 Carbonrahmen drin.


----------



## arne1907 (27. Dezember 2007)

Falls noch jemand ein Paar unschlagbar, leichte Käfigpedale sucht:

Steinbach Titan Käfigpedal > 192g

109,- Euro

telefonisch in Österreich bestellt und portofrei nach 4 Tagen erhalten.

http://www.steinbach-bike.com/


----------



## crossmäxer (27. Dezember 2007)

jo ich schaue mindestens 2mal die woche auf e-bay und such "s-works" *love* leider war keiner in 17" dabei. habe aber schon einen guten tipp mit stengerbike bekommen, mal sehn was sich machen lässt.
bin zur zeit beim ferienjobben fürs bike natürlich....
viele grüße ben


----------



## fritzbox (27. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> sehe ich ebenso
> 
> 700,- ist zwar ein ganz schöner Unterschied aber man hat einen
> Ansprechpartner vor Ort.
> ...



Hallo Arne 
Was wiegt denn der 08er M5 Rahmen in 19Zoll???


----------



## arne1907 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hier nun die endgültige Liste mit Gewicht.
Die restlichen Teile heute bestellt und bezahlt.
Hoffe spätestens 2.Januarwoche gehts ans Zusammenbauen.  


Rahmen:   S-Works M5, Modell 2008, 19 Zoll   1590g	

Steuersatz:   Chris King NoThread   98g	

Kurbeln/Tretlager:   Shimano XTR M970   778g	

Federgabel:   Magura Durin 100   1465g	

LockOut Hebel mit Zug:   Magura Durin   65g	

Kassette:   XTR M970  11-32   224g	

Kette:   XTR   269g	

Sattelstütze:   Syntace P6, 30.9/40cm   228g	

Sattel:   Specialized Toupe Team 143   168g	

Vorbau:   Syntace F99 Ti  120mm   103g	

Lenker:   Syntace Duraflite Carbon 58cm   128g	

Griffe:  Specialized XC   82g	

Schalthebel:   XTR SL-M970 mit Züge   240g	

Umwerfer	:   XTR M970   125	g

Schaltwerk:   XTR Shadow M972 GS   180g	

Bremse vorn:   Avid Juicy Ultimate 2008  160mm   352g	

Bremse hinten:   Avid Juicy Ultimate 2008  160mm   395g	

Laufräder:   Mavic Crossmax SLR  Mod.08   1570g	

Reifen:   Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1   930g	

Pedale:   Steinbach Titan   192g	

Schaltzughüllen:   Jagwire Scaled 4.0   40g	

Schläuche:   Schwalbe 14A   210g	

Felgenband:   20g

Sattelklemme:   Hope   16g	

Schnellspanner:   Mavic SLR   90g	

Schmiermittel:   10	g

*Gesamtgewicht:   9568 Gramm*


P.S. war zu blöd ne Exceltabelle einzufügen.....


----------



## crossmäxer (27. Dezember 2007)

das ist ja ne gelungene zusammentsellung! und gewicht ist auch mehr als in ordnung....

mist, tauschen wollte der herr stenger leider nicht =(, dann bin ich eben weiter auf der suche...
grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja mit dem Gewicht geht so.....

Mit Tune/Olympics + Furious Fred hätte ich die 8 vorm Komma geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (27. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Gewicht geht so.....
> 
> Mit Tune/Olympics + Furious Fred hätte ich die 8 vorm Komma geschafft



Na ja ich finds gut  ,mit den Racing Ralph kann man wenigstens fahren was man von den Fred nicht behaupten kann


----------



## jones (27. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hier nun die endgültige Liste mit Gewicht.
> Die restlichen Teile heute bestellt und bezahlt.
> Hoffe spätestens 2.Januarwoche gehts ans Zusammenbauen.
> 
> ...



ist das der nackte rahmen oder mit klemme

kann ja fast nicht sein


----------



## flix f (27. Dezember 2007)

@arne

Viele edle Teile, nur ein paar Fragen  stellen sich mir:

Wiso SLR- schwer, teuer, zweifelhafte Freilaufqualität
mit XTR, Cx-ray und ZTR Olympic wärst du imho zum selben oder sogar geringeren Preis besser und leichter weggekommen

sind die Steinbach Platformpedale? - geht ja gar nicht 

ne XTR Cassette kostet das dreifache einer XT und wiegt vieleicht ganze 40g weniger für mich würde das Wirtschaftlich nicht in frage kommen zumal ich bei 10 000km im Jahr die Dinger schon mal "verbrauche"

Rahmen Gabel Lenker vorbau sowie die Sattelstütze passen Perfekt zusammen genauso wie die XTR sehr gut dazu passt sieht dann bestimmt top zusammen aus.


----------



## tom*simpson (27. Dezember 2007)

die 2008er Sattelklemme wiegt 25g

egal wie gewogen, das kommt hin da der 2008er etwas zugelegt hat durch voluminösere Rohre


----------



## jones (27. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> die 2008er Sattelklemme wiegt 25g
> 
> egal wie gewogen, das kommt hin da der 2008er etwas zugelegt hat durch voluminösere Rohre



aber ich finde das gewicht schon etwas hoch - für einen s-works

meiner wiegt mit den originalen lagerschalen 1450g. der lack ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz "leicht", wenn auch nicht schwer.





statt dem schwalbe-felgenband kannst auch einfach tesafilm nehmen. einfach zweimal run und fertig. fahre das schon gut drei jahre auf meinem trainingssatz ohne probleme.

abgesehen davon brauchst bei den SLR sowieso kein felgenband


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

Also der Rahmen wiegt leider echte 1590 Gramm.......
Ohne Klemme, diese wiegt 24 Gramm wurde aber gegen Hope 16g ausgetauscht.

Beim S-Works aus 2008 ist das Steuerrohr 2cm länger und der Umfang des
Ober und Unterrohrs wurde um 8mm erhöht.
Dies soll den rahmen noch steifer machen......
Dadurch ist aber der M5 sogar 40g schwerer als mein M4 aus 2006.

Nunja, bei den SLR habe ich mich von der Optik überreden lassen.
Da sind die Meinungen zwar sicher gespalten aber ich persönich finde
ihn optisch halt nice.  
Fürs selbe geld hätte ich auch nen Tune/ZTR bekommen, 200 Gramm
gespart und sicher wäre der genauso robust.
Der Freilauf soll angeblich bei 08er verbessert sein und wenn nicht, ich habe 2 Jahre Garantie und bis 2010 bleibt der Satzz bestimmt nicht drauf.  

Ja, die Pedale sind Hakenpedale.
Unter der Woche wenn ich mit Hund unterwegs bin oder ins Büro fahre, dann fahre ich Hakenpedale (wg. Strassenschuhe) und Clickies nur bei längeren Touren.

Kassette hatte ich vorher ne XT 11-34 mit 295g, also 70 Gramm runter. 

Bisher hatte ich meisst Bikes von der "Stange" gekauft, GT RTS 1, Cannondale F700, Stumpi Comp. usw.
Dies war nun meines erstes Selbstbauprojekt und eigentlich wollte ich ein Hardtail haben was leicht und effizient ist.
Das Gewicht war anfangs zweitrangig und es sollte so bei 10kg liegen.

Aber dann entdeckte ich das Forum hier und habe hier 2 Sachen gelesen die
absolut passend sind.  

"Alter schützt vor Leichtbau nicht"
"Leichtbau macht süchtig"

Und nun bin ich bei rund 9,5kg angelangt und komme sogar auf Ideen wie Furious Fred usw. wo doch die 8 vor dem Komma so greifbar nahe ist.....
Aber ich denke mal das der FF fürs wirkliche Gelände nicht besonders brauchbar ist, klar auf dem Weg ins Büro oder zur "Eisdiele" oder auf der "Forstautobahn" würde er sicher reichen aber da hätte ich dann wieder Angst wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit.......

Naja, vllt. wirds irgendwann mal ein 2.Laufradsatz mit King/Kong und FF
um dann mit dem Bild an der Waage zu posen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich lese hier immer überall soviel von "schlauchlos" mit Schlauchreifen.....

Ich könnte also einfach meine RR Schlauchreifen ohne Schläuche auf den SLR fahren und müßte dazu nur "Milch" mit einfüllen?

Wie siehts dabei mit dem Gewicht aus? Mit der Pannenanfälligkeit?
Und vorallem mit dem Druckverlust?

Welche Milch wäre denn empfehlenswert? Schwalbe? Stans?

Ich weiß, gibt schon hunderte "Freds" darüber aber vllt. bekomm ich
hier ja schneller eine Info als mich da überall durchzuwälzen.... *hoffe*


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer überall soviel von "schlauchlos" mit Schlauchreifen.....
> 
> Ich könnte also einfach meine RR Schlauchreifen ohne Schläuche auf den SLR fahren und müßte dazu nur "Milch" mit einfüllen?
> 
> ...



Also ich bekomme ja den Bontrager Jones in UST ready. Den werde ich nur mit Milch fahren. Er ist einer der leichtesten UST Reifen und soll nichtmal schlecht sein. Ich werde es probieren, mal sehen was rauskommt.
http://www.bontrager.com/de/Mountain/Wheelworks/Tires/9756.php


War gestern nochmal mit dem Händler am verhandel. Der meinte, der SLR wäre zu weich für 90 kg. Er erklärte mir das so, als ob man zu wenig Luft im Reifen hätte, fährt sich in manchen Situationen schwammig.


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

@ Schuberth1

Mein Händler wiegt selber 103 Kg!!!! und fährt SL bzw SLR seit fast 2 jahren täglich und ohne irgendeinen Materialschaden.
Klar, es kommt sicher auf den Verwendungszweck an.
Und die Steifigkeit am VR wurde 2008 erhöht.
Gassi Rundi mit WauWau, Weg ins Büro oder WE Ausflüge sollten kein Problem sein, ein CC Rennen oder eine Alpenüberquerung würde ich mit dem LRS auch nicht machen mit 90kg Kampfgewicht.

Was wiegen denn deine UST Reifen?
Schwalbe UST ist etwas schwerer als die Normalen mit leichten Schlauch.
Daher halt meine Frage ob die "Normalen" mit Milch auch einfach
so schlauchlos fahrbar sind.

Herstellerangaben lt. Schwalbe:

RR 2.1  460g + Schlauch 14A  95g =  555g
RR 2.1 UST  =  590g
RR 2.1  460g + Milch 60g? = 520g (Band oder Ventil müßte entfallen da SLR ja eine UST Felge ist.


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Schuberth1
> 
> Mein Händler wiegt selber 103 Kg!!!! und fährt SL bzw SLR seit fast 2 jahren täglich und ohne irgendeinen Materialschaden.
> Klar, es kommt sicher auf den Verwendungszweck an.
> ...



Wird wohl das gleiche sein. Auch so um die 500 - 600 Gr.

Klar, kommt es auf den Einsatz an. Es denkt halt jeder bei SLR an racing.
Da mein Händler auch die Rennteams betreut, haben die eben solche Erfahrungen gemacht. Wahrscheinlich reitzt man die Stabilität bei unserer Fahrweise nur durch Fahrfehler aus.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer überall soviel von "schlauchlos" mit Schlauchreifen.....
> 
> Ich könnte also einfach meine RR Schlauchreifen ohne Schläuche auf den SLR fahren und müßte dazu nur "Milch" mit einfüllen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Arne,  ich will das wichtigste an dieser Stelle mal kurz zusammenfassen.

1) Normale Felgen
Man kann nahezu jede normale Felge auch schlauchlos mit Milch  fahren. Dazu gibts beispielsweise von Notubes entpsrechende Kits. Zuerst kommt Felgenband auf die Felge, danach eune Art Gummiband auf das Felgenband. An diesem Gummiband ist auch ein Ventil befestigt. Ist beides montiert, kommt ein normaler Schlauchreifen drauf, Milch rein und fertig.
Vorteil: kein Schlauch und daher weniger Rollwiderstand und Pannensicherheit, da die Milch kleinere Beschädigungen abdichtet.
Nachteil: nahezu gleichschwer wie Felge + Schlauch + Reifen

2) Notubes-Felgen
Diese Felgen sind so konstruiert, dass man dieses komische Gummiband nicht braucht. Man klebt nur ein sehr dünnes Felgenband auf und schraubt ein Ventil ein. Darauf kommt direkt der Schlauchreifen mit etwas Milch.
Vorteil: weniger Rollwiderstand als mit Schlauch UND Gewichtsersparnis da die Felgen sehr leicht sind und der Schlauch wegfällt (benötigte Milch ist leichter als der Schlauch) UND Pannensicherheit durch die Milch


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Info. 

Im Falle der Mavic SLR würde es also bedeuten, das ich meinen jetzigen
Schlauchreifen mit Milch auf dieser felge auch schlauchlos fahren kann
und kein extra Band oder Ventil benötige?
Die Milch würde praktisch die Seitenwände des Schlauchreifens (RR)
abdichten?


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2007)

Das weiss ich leider nicht genau. Der Vorteil ist ja eigentlich, dass man dafür KEINE tubeless-Felge braucht, die ja wiederum schwerer ist als ne normale.

Wies mit "Kreuzungen" aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Im Falle der Mavic SLR würde es also bedeuten, das ich meinen jetzigen
> Schlauchreifen mit Milch auf dieser felge auch schlauchlos fahren kann
> ...



richtig  im ernst: die crossmäx sind ideal dafür, meiner meinung nach, wenn du rennen fährst, ist ein normaler reifen mit milch leichter und pannensicherer als einer mit schlauch...alerdings kann es dir bei geringem luftdruck passieren, dass es der reifen von der felge schnalzt (kurzzeitig nach innen geööfnet). das ist mir im slalomtraining passiert, bei extremer schräglage, hatte aber keinen sturz! 

...wenn du auf der tour einen platten hast kannst du auch einen schlauch reinziehen. allerdings, bräuchte man dafür eventuell ne kleine zange um das ventil ´raus zu schrauben wenn du aber das ventil nicht herausbekommst siehts schlecht aus

grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

Aja....  

Wenn ich mal genau nachrechne, dann wiegt die UST Version vom Racing Ralph im Durchschnitt 130g mehr als wie die Tube Variante.
Wenn man dann das Gewicht der Schläuche von ca. 100g abzieht, wobei dies schon mit den sehr dünnen XXlite gerechnet ist, dann bleibt ein Mehrgewicht
von 30 Gramm pro Laufrad.

Ich glaube das werde ich in Kauf nehmen und gleich auf die UST Version vom 
RR umrüsten.
Ich glaube der Vorteil der Pannensicherheit und des Rollwiederstands macht die 60 Gramm gut und gerne weg.

Klar mit Milch und Normalreifen wär es noch leichter aber sicher auch nicht so 
Pannensicher wie der dickere UST Reifen.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Klar mit Milch und Normalreifen wär es noch leichter aber sicher auch nicht so
> Pannensicher wie der dickere UST Reifen.



Schau Dir mal die Videos auf www.notubes.com an...dann siehst Du das zu 99% anders. hat mich total umgehauen, wie das Notubes-System funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom*simpson (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Klar mit Milch und Normalreifen wär es noch leichter aber sicher auch nicht so
> Pannensicher wie der dickere UST Reifen.



ne, ist nicht sicherer

hab unterwegs ne Panne mit nem UST-Reifen ohne Milch drin und keine Milch dabei 

Ist mir genau 1x passiert


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

So, heute war nochmal der Weihnachtsmann bei mir 

Was soll ich euch sagen, er hat mir doch glatt ein neues sworks ins Wohnzimmer gestellt. 

So wie war das jetzt mit den Bildern, wo und wie kann ich die ohne viel Arbeit hosten?


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2007)

Lad sie in Deine Fotogalerie. da findest Du dann unter den Bildern, wenn Du sie in der Grossansicht hast, 2 Links, die Du hier reinkopieren kannst. Einer ist für Thumbnails und einer für eine Großansicht. 

Und das genaue wiegen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

@ Lateralus + Tom

Ihr macht mich ganz confus.....  
Fahr ich nun RR UST oder RR Tubetype mit Milch......

Naja hab ja noch 1-2 Wochen zeit zum überlegen  


@ Schuberth1

Dann mal dickes Gz!!!  
Und ordentlich Bilder her und ran damit an eine Kern Waage!!!
Und eine komplette Teileliste bitte!


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

So, jetzt noch eines.
Ich hoffe das klappt.





Kann leider nur Ausschnitte zeigen, da ich die Bilder in der Wohnung  gemacht habe und mit meinem Objektiv, bzw. Brennweite schlecht eine Totale bekommen kann.


----------



## tom*simpson (28. Dezember 2007)

schönes Nachweichnachtsgeschenk 

bitte mehr Infos (Teile/Gewicht/Bilder)


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Die Teileliste dürft so ziemlich passen, die mir freundlicher weise Tom*Simpson aufgestellt hat.

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/593/teileliste2na5.jpg

Nur das jetzt doch eine Specialized Carbonstütze verbaut wurde. Sollte aber im Gewicht nicht viel ändern.


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Lad sie in Deine Fotogalerie. da findest Du dann unter den Bildern, wenn Du sie in der Grossansicht hast, 2 Links, die Du hier reinkopieren kannst. Einer ist für Thumbnails und einer für eine Großansicht.
> 
> Und das genaue wiegen nicht vergessen!!



Das mit der Galerie kannste vergessen.
Dauert ewig und bricht anschließend ab, oder sagt Datei wurde hochgeladen, aber ich kann sie nirgends finden.


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich was ich wollte.

So bitteschön einmal als kpl. Rad. Kunstvollere Bilder kommen nach, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Das mit der Galerie kannste vergessen.
> Dauert ewig und bricht anschließend ab, oder sagt Datei wurde hochgeladen, aber ich kann sie nirgends finden.



Das schaffst Du schon. Oben auf "Fotoalbum". Dann ist links neben dem RSS-Feed-Symbol ein Link "Fotos hochladen". Da gehst Du drauf. Dann einfach hochladen. Allerdings dürfen die Bilder jeweils nicht größer als 4.1 MB sein! 

Sobald Du welche hochgeladen hast, erscheint doch bei Deinen Postings am linken Rand ein Link zu Deinen Fotos - ich glaube "Foto-Album". Da findest Du Deine Bilder (so wie bei mir - schau mal links am Rand unter meinem Bike!). Wenn Du dem Link zu Deiner Galerie gefolgt bist, kriegst Du eine Übersicht Deiner Bilder. HIer klickst Du auf ein Bild, das Du im Fred einfügen willst. Das wird dann in Großansicht dargestellt. Und darunter sind die beiden von mir erwähnten Links für Thumbnails oder eine Großansicht. 

Wenn Du willst, meld dich per ICQ bei mir - dann machen wir das zusammen.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2007)

Übrigens: das Gewicht vom Rahmen stimmt niemals. Das sind wenigstens 100-150 g zu wenig. Gibts davon Bilder auf ner Waage?


----------



## tom*simpson (28. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Übrigens: das Gewicht vom Rahmen stimmt niemals. Das sind wenigstens 100-150 g zu wenig. Gibts davon Bilder auf ner Waage?



das ist richtig, kann nicht stimmen.

die 1400g habe ich eingesetzt, weil mir die von schuberth glaub ich per PN so genannt wurden.
nach arnes Erfahrungen wirds 150-200g mehr beim Rahmen sein


----------



## fritzbox (28. Dezember 2007)

@ Schuberth1
Schönes Rad  


Aber knapp 1600 Gramm für einen Carbonrahmen das ist aber schon heftig


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> das ist richtig, kann nicht stimmen.
> 
> die 1400g habe ich eingesetzt, weil mir die von schuberth glaub ich per PN so genannt wurden.
> nach arnes Erfahrungen wirds 150-200g mehr beim Rahmen sein



Aber arne hat doch einen Alu Rahmen.

Der Händler hat den Rahmen selbst gewogen. Leider nur an so einer Zugwaage, weiß jetzt nicht wie die genau heisen. Nichts digitales. Von der habe ich das Bild mit Rad am Hacken gesehen, da waren es knapp 1300 Gr. der kpl Rahmen mit Sattelstütenklemme und Folien usw.
Das kpl Rad hatte er auch gewogen mit knapp über 10 kg.

Ich werde das kpl Bike nochmal nachwiegen.


----------



## tom*simpson (28. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Aber arne hat doch einen Alu Rahmen.



ok, entschuldige
Fehler!
daran hab ich nicht gedacht 

dann sind die 1400g schon realistisch, denn gerade gelieferte 19" Carbon hatten *klick*
http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showpost.php?p=9754&postcount=41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Das schaffst Du schon. Oben auf "Fotoalbum". Dann ist links neben dem RSS-Feed-Symbol ein Link "Fotos hochladen". Da gehst Du drauf. Dann einfach hochladen. Allerdings dürfen die Bilder jeweils nicht größer als 4.1 MB sein!
> 
> Sobald Du welche hochgeladen hast, erscheint doch bei Deinen Postings am linken Rand ein Link zu Deinen Fotos - ich glaube "Foto-Album". Da findest Du Deine Bilder (so wie bei mir - schau mal links am Rand unter meinem Bike!). Wenn Du dem Link zu Deiner Galerie gefolgt bist, kriegst Du eine Übersicht Deiner Bilder. HIer klickst Du auf ein Bild, das Du im Fred einfügen willst. Das wird dann in Großansicht dargestellt. Und darunter sind die beiden von mir erwähnten Links für Thumbnails oder eine Großansicht.
> 
> Wenn Du willst, meld dich per ICQ bei mir - dann machen wir das zusammen.



Also ich bekomme da keine Fotos hoch. Der Weg ist mir schon klar, er bestätigt mir auch das die Fotos hochgeladen wurden, aber ich kann sie nicht finden. In meiner Galerie werden mir keine angezeigt. Auch unter Crosscountry und Marathon, finde ich nichts.


----------



## fritzbox (28. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> ok, entschuldige
> Fehler!
> daran hab ich nicht gedacht
> 
> ...



Die Gewichtsschwankungen sind aber heftig


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

Jo das mit dem 1400g kann hinkommen, wenn dann aber total nackt.

In der Zeitschrift MTB war der Rahmen in 19 Zoll drin und wog "nackt" so 1340 Gramm.

Naja Speci ist ja nicht gerade bekannt für leichtbau bei carbonrahmen, eher für Haltbarkeit. Mit Marken wie Scott, Radon usw. darf man das Rahmengewicht halt nicht vergleichen.


@ Shuberth1

Mach bitte den Aufkleber "N'Duro" von den Felgen ab. 
Du hast nen CC Carbon Racer. 

Ansonsten tolles Bike!


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Jo das mit dem 1400g kann hinkommen, wenn dann aber total nackt.
> 
> In der Zeitschrift MTB war der Rahmen in 19 Zoll drin und wog "nackt" so 1340 Gramm.
> 
> ...



Ach komm schon, da kann man doch darüber wegsehen


----------



## tom*simpson (28. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja Speci ist ja nicht gerade bekannt für leichtbau bei carbonrahmen, eher für Haltbarkeit. ....!



darauf lege ich wert!
den S-Works Rahmen kannst ständig durch die Gegend werfen , ausser Lackabplatzer nach 1 Saison alles ok


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> darauf lege ich wert!
> den S-Works Rahmen kannst ständig durch die Gegend werfen , ausser Lackabplatzer nach 1 Saison alles ok




Ich auch, sonst hätte ich nicht 899 Teuronen für nen
Alu Rahmen hingelegt, der rund 1,6 Kg wiegt.


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Welche ist eigentlich die Rahmennummer?
Ich habe da drei Nr. auf dem Tretlager kleben.


----------



## redbyte (29. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer überall soviel von "schlauchlos" mit Schlauchreifen.....



ein paar kurze Antworten von mir - wenn du es genau wissen willst, musst du schon alles lesen  



> Ich könnte also einfach meine RR Schlauchreifen ohne Schläuche auf den SLR fahren und müßte dazu nur "Milch" mit einfüllen?



Ja, UST-Ventile mir ausschraubbarem Einsatz sind dabei - mehr brauchst du nicht.



> Wie siehts dabei mit dem Gewicht aus? Mit der Pannenanfälligkeit?
> Und vorallem mit dem Druckverlust?



*Gewicht:*
Milch + Tubetype < Schlauch + Tubetype < UST-Reifen < UST-Reifen + Milch

*Pannenanfälligkeit:*
UST-Reifen + Milch < Milch + Tubetype < UST-Reifen < Schlauch + Tubetype

*Druckverlust:*
Ist hauptsächlich von einer sorgfältigen Montage abhängig. Ich hatte schon einen Satz UST, da musste ich nur alle 2-3 Monate mal nachpumpen. Bei Milch + Tubetype ist es auch von der Milch abhängig. Insgesamt schwer zu sagen.



> Welche Milch wäre denn empfehlenswert? Schwalbe? Stans?


Mmmh, Schwalbe soll sehr kleben, habe ich aber selber nicht probiert. FRM war mal top, ist aktuell aber Mist. Mein Fav derzeit ist Stans Notubes.


Und btw:
Das meiste, was hier zum SLR zu lesen ist, sind Gerüchte. Fakt ist: der Freilauf ist ein Verschleißteil. Mit der Garantie kommst du nicht weit, da Mavic den LRS haben will - heißt einsenden und 2-3 Wochen auf den LRS verzichten. Wer macht das schon? IMHO drückt sich Mavic so um viele berechtigte Gewährleistungsansprüche.

Ansonsten sind die stabiler, als hier oft gemutmaßt wird und stecken auch einen harten Alpencross mit schweren Fahrern weg. Wir sind dieses Jahr mit 5 Mann den AX Nr. 5 von Stanciu gefahren - und zwar z.z.. Wer den schon gefahren ist, der weiß, was sich dahinter verbirgt. Davon 3 mit SL/SLR, ich selber nackisch ca. 82-83 kg.  Absolut no probs. Auch wenn viele wegen den 100 gr. mehr zu ZTR/Tune rumheulen, dafür sind die Felgen deutlich stabiler.

HTH


----------



## der [email protected] (29. Dezember 2007)

Radon?!?


----------



## der [email protected] (29. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Jo das mit dem 1400g kann hinkommen, wenn dann aber total nackt.
> 
> In der Zeitschrift MTB war der Rahmen in 19 Zoll drin und wog "nackt" so 1340 Gramm.
> 
> ...




RADON?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (29. Dezember 2007)

@ redbyte

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.
Werde es nun mit meinen Tubetype RR und Stans versuchen.  



@ [email protected]

Ja war nur nen Beispiel, vllt. ein Schlechtes.  
heisst doch Radon oder so?
Hatte mal gelesen das der Carbonrahmen da auch nur um die 1100g wiegt.


----------



## arne1907 (31. Dezember 2007)

Zusammenbau und Bilder muss noch bissel warten.....

Da erneuter Upgrade  

Aluschrauben Kit für Schaltung und Bremshebel  -20g
Thomson Masterpiece mit Titan Tuning -48g
Latex Schläuche +40g
Furious Fred 2.0  -320g

Lieg dann irgendwo bei 9,2 Kg  

Ja ich weiß, Furious Fred......
Aber ich wohne bei Berlin und richtiges Gelände gibs hier im TV  
Ich fahre im Alltag 20% Asphalt und 80% Waldautobahn....
Im Bike Urlaub wo es dann auch mal ins Gelände geht kommen wieder die
RR drauf oder halt NN/RR.


----------



## schuberth1 (1. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Zusammenbau und Bilder muss noch bissel warten.....
> 
> Da erneuter Upgrade
> 
> ...



Was muss man denn für die Masterpiece in 350mm ausgeben und um wieviel ist die denn leichter als die Serienstütze aus Carbon?


----------



## arne1907 (1. Januar 2008)

Also in Deutschland hab ich sie bisher für 159,- gesehen. UVP ist wohl 189,-
In den Staaten auf Ebay für 84,- + 25 Euro Porto.

Hab meine Originale nicht nachgewogen, gleich verkauft.  
Aber denke die Originale wird so um die 250g wiegen.

190g hat sie wohl Standard bei 30,9/350 und mit Titankit sind wohl so 179g drin. Spare halt gegenüber der P6  49g und passt auch optisch besser zum
S-Works, was natürlich sehr objektiv ist.


----------



## redbyte (1. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ...und passt auch optisch besser zum
> S-Works, was natürlich sehr objektiv ist.



   

der war gut

Frohes Neues!


----------



## tom*simpson (1. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber denke die Originale wird so um die 250g wiegen.
> 
> 190g hat sie wohl Standard bei 30,9/350 und mit Titankit sind wohl so 179g drin. Spare halt gegenüber der P6  49g und passt auch optisch besser zum
> S-Works, was natürlich sehr objektiv ist.



hab hier liegen:

Speci Carbon Stütze: 220g

Thomson Masterpiece Setback 30,9 x 350: 188g

Thomson Masterpiece gerade 30,9 x 350: 191g

wenn jemand die gerade Thomson Masterpiece möchte für 89 Euro inkl. Versand?
Nur wenige Tage gefahren, denn ich brauch Setback.


----------



## arne1907 (1. Januar 2008)

Hört sich verlockend an......

Nur leider kann ich noch nicht beurteilen ob ich setback wirklich brauche...
350er Länge sollte eigentlich ausreichen.

denke hab alle teile erst in 1-2 Wochen da um ne Sitzprobe zu machen.
Ohne Probe ist das schwer zu sagen....
1,86m, 19 zoll, F99 mit 120mm und Duraflite mit 9°..... 

Zumal die Setback >>>  <<< aussieht!


----------



## José94 (1. Januar 2008)

Mit wie viel Federweg fahrt ihr mit euren Stumjumper (hardtails) ? Weil ich mir vll. auch ein S-works aluhardtail aufbauen möchte .
LG José ausm bayerischen wald xD


----------



## Lateralus (1. Januar 2008)

80 mm. Mein Rahmen wurde 2005 auch serienmässig mit 80 mm ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (2. Januar 2008)

80 mm ist meiner meinung nach sehr gut. 85 von der reba dürften auch gehen. mit 100mm steigt mir das vr zu schnell und die 90mm fox in der version für den stumpi, gibts denke ich nicht im retail markt (kenne mich mit fox nicht wirklich gut aus)


----------



## Lateralus (2. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> (kenne mich mit fox nicht wirklich gut aus)



Stimmt aber trotzdem alles Vor einigen Wochen gab es mal nen Fred zum Thema "Welcher Federweg fürs S-Works-HT" und die, dies fahren, meinten zum Großteil, dass 80 mm perfekt seien.


----------



## arne1907 (2. Januar 2008)

Also in dem benannten "Fred" stehts ca. 2:1 für 100mm  

Ich habe bisher am Stumpi auch die 90er Fox dran gehabt 
und bin nun auf Durin mit 100mm gegangen.
Naja am Stumpi hatte ich auch nen Low Rizer und nun den Duraflite.

Wie es sich fährt kann ich erst nach dem Zusammenbau schildern.

Aber Speci hat am 08er S-Works HT Rahmen auch nen Aufkleber dran
und empfielt 100mm


----------



## Lateralus (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich würde definitiv 80 mm nehmen. Ich fahre jetzt auch 80 und vor meinem jetzigen Flatbar hatte ich nen Lowrizer und selbst da stieg mein VR recht leicht. Jetzt ists klasse. Wenn ich mir dann noch die größere einbauhöhe einer 80er vorstelle - naja, für mich wärs nix. Ausserdem warum immer mehr Federweg an nem HT? Finde ich unnötig.

Hat sich denn an der Geometrie wischen 2005/6 und heute soviel geändert?


----------



## crossmäxer (2. Januar 2008)

@arne: den aufkleber habe ich auch drauf gehabt am 07er, war aber trotzdem nix =)


----------



## arne1907 (2. Januar 2008)

Also zwischen 05/06 und 08 kann ich nicht sagen aber im Vergleich zum
Rahmen aus 07 hat sich folgendes geändert:

Steuerrohr 1 cm kürzer 
Winkel Steuerrohr von 71° auf 70,5°
Oberrohr 5 mm kürzer

Also bei den Rahmen aus 2008 wurde die geometrie für 100mm
Federweg angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (2. Januar 2008)

@ Crossmäxer

Jo hattest aber auch eine andere Geometrie.


----------



## jones (2. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Also ich würde definitiv 80 mm nehmen. Ich fahre jetzt auch 80 und vor meinem jetzigen Flatbar hatte ich nen Lowrizer und selbst da stieg mein VR recht leicht. J... Ausserdem warum immer mehr Federweg an nem HT? Finde ich unnötig.



kammt halt drauf an, was man mit dem rad macht.

ich bin anfang letzten jahres auch mit 80mm gefahren - dann 100mm.

effektiv stehen nun gut 80-90mm bereit, die wirklich aktiv arbeiten. der rest ist für die herben schläge. sind immerhin 20mm mehr, als vorhin.

sind wirklich welten, die sich das rad nun besser fährt. bergab bist da auf jeden fall schneller, wenn du nach vielen runden schon etwas am ende mit den kräften bist.

stören tut´s trotzdem nicht bergauf - muss man eben bischen arbeiten auf´m rad.


----------



## José94 (2. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube dass man mit 100 auch den Einsatzbereich erweitert da ist das Rad dann auch tourentauglicher .


----------



## no-pogo11 (3. Januar 2008)

Geile Bikes!


----------



## arne1907 (3. Januar 2008)

So auf teile zu warten und mit dem Zusammenbau nicht vorwärts zu
kommen ist schon nervend.....

Da muss man halt an dem Rumbasteln was man hat


----------



## arne1907 (3. Januar 2008)

Da einem ja kaum ein Händler Auskunft übers Rahmengewicht geben kann,
Speci sich auf den off. Websites ja auch ziemlich bedeckt hält und mir
mein 19er Mod.08 mit 1590g doch ziemlich schwer vorkommt, hatte ich 
mal Specialized USA direkt angeschrieben und nach dem Gewicht gefragt.

Hier die Antwort:

the S-works aluminum hardtail frame weights 3.25lbs, or 1.47Kg

that size that I had on file was a 17 inch frame, so a 19 will be a tiny bit more.

happy riding!

-Andrew


Specialized Customer Service/Online Store
1137 South 3800 West
Salt Lake City UT 84104
877-808-8154



...a tiny bit more......


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Na hier zwei Bilder von dem Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war echt fies... sowas zu posten wo ich meinen kurz zuvor
bestellt und bezahlt hatte....  

Aber noch ist ja nichts verloren!  
Hast mal ne Bezugsadresse oder Link in USA?

Da noch paar teile fehlen kann ich den Rahmen ja auch wieder
"auseinanderruppen".


----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2008)

Vergiß es. Ich hab schon per PM gefragt. Da sind Weihnachten, Ostern, Pfingsten und Neujahr auf einen Tag gefallen. Normalerweise ist der wesentlich teuerer, so dass sich das preislich im Vergleich zu den Preisen hier nicht mehr lohnt (ist nicht günstiger als hier mit etwas Rabatt!!!). Es sei denn, man will UNBEDINGT den schwarzen Rahmen...


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

@arne,
oh, wusste garnicht, dass sich die geo verÃ¤ndert hat beim m5...und wegen dem carbonrahmen aus den usa: der normal in den usa mehr gekostet, da gabs nur nen (un)glÃ¼cklichen zufall, wegen irgendetwas, dass der rahmen nur 1200 dollar statt 1500 gekostet hat. man braucht natÃ¼rlich noch jemanden auch kompliziert. und 25% musst du dann auf die schÃ¤tzungsweise 1100â¬ zoll und mwst draufzahlen. leider werden die auch auf den versand (ca 200-300â¬)erhoben, und so wÃ¤re ich zumindest wieder bei dem preis in dt.land gewesen.
wahrscheinlich weist du das alles schon, dann sorry =)
greetz ben


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

@lateralus: rennsaison hat schon wieder angefangen: war zu langsam =)

vielleicht gibts jetzt endlich mal ein ordentliches bild von dem carbon ht mit dem enduro lrs unter weihnachstbaum?

grüße ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2008)

*OT-Modus an*
www.2radkollektiv.de - ist mein neu gegründetes Team Wir fahren im Hobbybereich Marathons, unter anderem sind die 24h in Duisburg DAS Highlight 08. Ihr könnt ja mal vorbeischauen
*OT-Modus aus*

Stimmt, her mit Bildern...Bilder, Bilder, Bilder.

Ich werde mir Anfang April nen neuen LRS (XTR Disc/ZTR Race/Revo 2,0/Alu => 1289 g  - da spare ich mal eben 700 g) gönnen, sowie neue Kettenblätter und Bremsscheiben für den neuen LRS. Wenn die Teile hier eintrudeln, gibts auch Bilder Evtl reicht das Geld noch für neue Schnellspanner von Tune, ich glaube aber, dass mich meine Frau dann killt



crossmäxer schrieb:


> @lateralus: rennsaison hat schon wieder angefangen: war zu langsam =)


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Naja irgendwie habe ich mir nun doch einen Carbonrahmen in den Kopf gesetzt und da ein bekannter meinen ohne großen Verlust abnehmen würde, wäre es auch kein großer Verlust.

Wenn sollte es aber der Schwarze sein......

Das billigste Angebot was ich bisher gefunden hatte, waren 1649 Dollar.....

Klar kann man wegen Zoll tricksen, Privatversand als Geschenk oder kleinerer Rechnungspreis aber unterm Strich wird man nicht viel billiger wegkommen
als die 1600,- bei uns in Deutschland.
Nur das es dann halt der hier nicht lieferbare Schwarze ist.

Würde ja auch den Schwarz/Weiß/Grauen aus 07 nehmen aber auch den 
muss man erstmal irgendwo noch günstig bekommen.....

Hab sogar schon an Scott gedacht, weils die ja 
relativ günstig bei Egay gibt.  
Aber nen Speci wär mir schon lieber.....


----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2008)

Gibts auch für 1500 $...schau mal hier:

http://incycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=4149

Meine Güte, ist das ein Traumrahmen...wenn ich nur Geld hätte...wenn wir 2 ordern würden, gäbe es bestimmt noch Rabatt und wir könnten uns die Versandkosten teilen...ich frag mal an(bzgl Rabatt usw). Bräuchte 18 Zoll...evtl wirds ja doch was...

AAAHHH...die versenden nur innerhalb der USA Somit also auch erledigt...


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

stengern bikes hat die rahmen einzeln in schwarz von 08, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!
ist doch viel einfacher hier jemanden in der nähe zu haben, der welche verkauft!
ruf einfach mal an! mir wurde der selbe tipp von "michael" gegeben.
grüße ben


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

boa mach ma massenbestellung ich nehm auch einen! kommt auf den preis an!


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Jo ist ein Traum der Rahmen.....  

Die Amis schreiben meisst das sie nicht international versenden....
Einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2008)

Wie schon oben beschrieben - die liefern anscheinend nicht nach Europa. Allerdings könnte es sein, dass die für 3 Carbon-Rahmen mal ne Ausnahme machen...man müsste fragen. Ich finde aber nichtmal ne Emailadresse bei denen auf der Seite.

Schreibt die mal jemand an? Oder sollen wir mal bei Stenger fragen? Ich meine bei 3 Bikes sollte was gehen, oder?


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Stengern Bikes?

Haste nen Link?
Find da bei Google nichts....


ah, habs > Stenger Bike


----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2008)

Selbst bei ner kurzen Suche im Netz find ich keine Mailadresse. Spricht einer so gut englisch, dass er da mal anrufen könnte?

Hier gibts den Link zu Stenger: http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Also Stenger kann den auch nicht liefern.....

Für deutschland wurden keine Verträge für Schwarz abgeschlossen und wenn man ihn in Schwarz haben will, muss man ihn im Ausland kaufen....
So seine Aussage am Telefon....

Er meinte aber wenn, dann in einem EU Land, weil sich Specialized wohl bei Einkäufen aus USA mit der Garantie quer stellt.....


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

@ Lateralus

Hab auch keine Emailadresse gefunden und meine englisch Kenntnisse
sind eher bescheiden, zumindest für ein Telefonat.....

Bei Ebay USA ist auch einer drin aber 21 Zoll und auch kein int. Versand.....


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Heul......  

Den mit Thomson MP, F99, duraflite und Durin......


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

In England umgerechnet 1600,-, also wie bei uns, nur halt in Schwarz.
hab gerade mal wegen Portokosten angefragt.....

Zoll müßte ja entfallen da EU aber Märchensteuer auch?


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

also ich habe bei speci angefragt wegen der garantie sei es kein problem.
aber stenger hat den 06er in 18" !
bei dem preis in england, wenn da dann noch porto und mwst dazukommmt, steige ich aus.


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

MwSt müßte wegen EU eigentlich auch entfallen und Porto sollte auch
nicht mehr als ca. 50-60 Euro kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2008)

Hat der Stenger gesagt, wieviel er für den 06er haben will (ganz rein zufällig)?


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

ich meine er will den selben preis, wie der ein 08er aber man kann doch bissal handeln  er meinte aber, er ist "selber froh, noch einen schwarzen zu haben"
so hat er es gesagt, als ich ihn nach dem tausch von rot 08 in schwarz 06 fragte.
also mit englad wirds nix, is mir trotzdem zu viel, da mir mein händler super preis gemacht hat; ich kann ihn mal fragen, ob er jemandem von euch ( wenn jemand will ) ein gutes angebot machen kann. (Radsport Buchstaller)
grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (4. Januar 2008)

Den kann ich bei mir beim Händler für 1500,- bekommen.
Ist der 2007er.






Aber der 08er is schon "hübscher"


----------



## crossmäxer (4. Januar 2008)

der gefällt mir garnicht, aber mehr geschmackssache.
dann schon lieber den roten 08er! oder 07er rot
aber der sieht auf fotos (aufgebaut echt langweilig aus) 
nur mein pers. empfinden gell


----------



## schuberth1 (4. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @lateralus: rennsaison hat schon wieder angefangen: war zu langsam =)
> 
> vielleicht gibts jetzt endlich mal ein ordentliches bild von dem carbon ht mit dem enduro lrs unter weihnachstbaum?
> 
> grüße ben



Bilder kommen noch, im Moment haben wir hier Schnee vor der Tür.

Werde aber morgen mal schauen, vielleicht geht was, bevor das Sauwetter kommt.


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

So, hier die Bilder. 













und ich finde doch, dass die weißen Felgen in das Rad passen.

Jetzt kein Spruch von wegen race HT und Endurolaufräder.

Wenn ich den Berg richtig schnell herab race, dann brauche ich stabile und vorallem weiße  Laufräder.
Das hat mein Sponsor so verlangt.

PS: Sponsert bei Portmonai.


----------



## privilegia (5. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Irgendetwas gefällt mir am Gesamtbild nicht! Weiß nur noch nicht was!

@ ALLE: Im Bikedepartment Ost hängt ein 06 S-Works Hardtail Carbon Rahmen in 19" ! In SCHWARZ!


----------



## jones (5. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Irgendetwas gefällt mir am Gesamtbild nicht! Weiß nur noch nicht was!
> 
> @ ALLE: Im Bikedepartment Ost hängt ein 06 S-Works Hardtail Carbon Rahmen in 19" ! In SCHWARZ!



genau so geht´s mir auch!

entweder der riesige rahmen oder die teile.

die durin sieht rein optisch schon halb eingefedert aus.

ich glaub der rahmen ist einfach ellen lang. da wirkt die kurbel so verloren. 

aber ansonsten schön - auch wenn es mir zu farblich abgestimmt wäre


----------



## privilegia (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich denke es ist die Rahmengröße von 21 Zoll und der ewige Vorlauf der Gabel! 
Sorry sieht nicht stimmig aus!


----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2008)

Das ist echt ne dumme Sache. Meiner Meinung nach sehen große Rahmen immer irgendwie komisch aus. Ein Freund aus meinem Team ist über 2 m groß und fährt auch ein riesiges Storck-Alu-HT. Der Rahmen wirkt auf mich immer total häßlich. Aber kann man natürlich nix machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

Hübsche Fotos und in Deinen Augen sicher auch eine hübsche 
Zusammenstellung.

Bei mir würden, Stütze, Vorbau, Hörnchen und die Räder runterfliegen.....

Ich war ja von Anfang an der Meinung das es mit den Rädern zu bunt
bzw. zuviel /Weiß/Rot wird aber zum Glück sind ja Geschmäcker verschieden.

Durch die weißen Felgen in Verbindung mit dem 21er Rahmen wirkt irgendwie alles sehr groß.....

Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike, die Hauptsache ist ja das es Dir gefällt und nicht uns.  

Bin momentan an einen 08er Carbon in Black in den USA auf Ebay dran aber wenn ich die Fotos so sehe, dann werde ich mal nicht mitbieten, ist nähmlich auch ein 21 Zoll...

Bei 1,86m könnt ich 19 und auch 21 Zoll fahren aber da warte ich lieber noch, in 19 Zoll sieht das Bike irgendwie harmonischer aus.


----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

Na da hab ich doch mal ein leichtes Exemplar erwischt


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Na da hab ich doch mal ein leichtes Exemplar erwischt



Genau den bekomme ich auch noch. Ist bestellt.


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne dumme Sache. Meiner Meinung nach sehen große Rahmen immer irgendwie komisch aus. Ein Freund aus meinem Team ist über 2 m groß und fährt auch ein riesiges Storck-Alu-HT. Der Rahmen wirkt auf mich immer total häßlich. Aber kann man natürlich nix machen.



Das stimmt allerdings.
Nur, was will man machen, ich hatte Anfangs bei meinem Scott Team Racing einen 19" Rahmen, der war einfach zu klein für mich.


----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Na da hab ich doch mal ein leichtes Exemplar erwischt



Klasse Gewicht für den Sattel


----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> @ ALLE: Im Bikedepartment Ost hängt ein 06 S-Works Hardtail Carbon Rahmen in 19" ! In SCHWARZ!



Da werde ich gleich mal nachhaken  
Der 06er sieht auch noch mit am Besten aus neben den 08er in Black und
den dann noch Nagelneu zu erwischen ist schon Top.


----------



## privilegia (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Folgende Problematik:

Ich habe an meinem 06 er S-Works Epic Carbon einen leichten Ölaustritt beim Aufpumpen des Fox-Dämpfers am Hinterbau, über das Befüllventil. Es sind ca. 0,5-1 ml pro Ansetzen der Dämpferpumpe.

Nun meine Frage: Ist dies normal? Kenne ich bisher nicht. Hatte schon einen Fox-Dämpfer und ein DT SSD210, dort trat es nicht auf.

mfg
Maik


----------



## José94 (5. Januar 2008)

@alle die einen Schwarzen Carbon rahmen suchen ich hab in England einen gefunden !http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12282 
Lg José


----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> @alle die einen Schwarzen Carbon rahmen suchen ich hab in England einen gefunden !http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12282
> Lg José




jo die hatte ich auch schon angeschrieben.....

Wollen 150 Pfund fürs Porto, rund 200 Euro.....

Also wenn ich ein Paket mit DHL (120x60x60) nach England schicke und es noch zusätzlich über 1600 Euro versichern lasse, dann kostet mich das 38 Euro.....

Ich weiß ja nicht ob die mir den Rahmen persönlich bringen.....  

ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir der 08er in Schwarz so gut, das es mir die 200 Euro Aufpreis auch noch Wert wäre aber die entscheidene Frage ist ja:

Kommt MwSt + Einfuhrzoll hinzu oder nicht?
"Eigentlich" ja nicht, da aus einem EU Land aber sicher bin ich da auch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom*simpson (5. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Kommt MwSt + Einfuhrzoll hinzu oder nicht?



UK = United Kingdom = EU ---> oder nicht + oder nicht


----------



## der [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Folgende Problematik:
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge!!! es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass Öl durch das Ventil austritt!!


----------



## uphill (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

da es gerade so schön sauber ist, will ich mein Rad hier auch mal zeigen.

Da der Fahrer ein 2-Meter-Mann ist  handelt es sich um einen XLer Rahmen mit viel Oberrohr + viel Sattelstütze  

Es ist das 07er Epic Modell.

Änderungen gegenüber der Serienausstattung:
- Sram X9 Drehschaltgriffe
- Bessere Bremsen + Hebel von Avid (Kool-Stop Beläge)
- Mavic Crosstrail Laufräder
- Flite Sattel
- Schwalbe Nobby Nics (vorne 2,25 - hinten 2,1)

Fährt sich sehr sehr gut, bin jedes Mal total begeistert.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2008)

uphill schrieb:


> ...bin jedes Mal total begeistert...



 das ist doch die hauptsache Glückwunsch zum schönen Rad - am leidigen Thema der riesigen Rahmen kommst Du ja nicht vorbei


----------



## arne1907 (6. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch zu dem Schmuckstück  

Finde beim Epic siehts nicht so tragisch aus mit der Rahmengröße.




Habe mir übrigens den 07er S-Works Carbon in Schwarz in "Natura" angesehen und ich glaube den nehm ich.  
Sieht schön neutral aus dadurch das kein Rot mit drin ist.
Da kann man bei den Anbauteilen gut farbige Akzente setzen ohne das es zu bunt wird.

Habe meinen S-Works 08 Alu heute mal auseinandergebaut und selber gewogen..... 1630 Gramm    

Und das "nackt" ohne Klemme, ohne Steuerlager, ohne Kettenschutz.....

Da gabs nur eins.... heute Abend is er auf egay


----------



## fritzbox (6. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Habe meinen S-Works 08 Alu heute mal auseinandergebaut und selber gewogen..... 1630 Gramm
> 
> Und das "nackt" ohne Klemme, ohne Steuerlager, ohne Kettenschutz.....
> 
> Da gabs nur eins.... heute Abend is er auf egay



Boah das Teil ist ja bockschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (6. Januar 2008)

Jo die mussten ja unbedingt für 2008 den Ober und Unterrohrdurchmesser
erhöhen..... Danke!


----------



## jones (6. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Jo die mussten ja unbedingt für 2008 den Ober und Unterrohrdurchmesser
> erhöhen..... Danke!



so viel kann das aber auch nicht ausmachen. ist ja eigentlich nur ein blechstreifen je rohr mehr und bischen scheißnaht.

ich denke, das liegt eher an der lackierung


----------



## arne1907 (6. Januar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> so viel kann das aber auch nicht ausmachen. ist ja eigentlich nur ein blechstreifen je rohr mehr und bischen scheißnaht.
> 
> ich denke, das liegt eher an der lackierung




Naja mein 06er in selber Größe und auch lackiert wog 1550g und das war ein 
M4, dachte immer die Entwicklung geht zum Leichtbau denn robust und steif genug war der Rahmen schon immer, da hätte man nichts verstärken müssen.

Beim Carbonrahmen werd ich nun wohl besser auf den 07er zurückgreifen, kein Bock nach Lieferung nochmal solch eine Überraschung zu erleben.
Hatte meinen 06er ja verkauft weil ich einen Leichteren haben wollte....


----------



## tom*simpson (6. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Verkaufe: S-Works M5 Rahmen 19 Zoll Modell 2008 mit Chris King Steuersatz, NAGELNEU mit Rechnung + voller Garantie



bist du da sicher?



> Warranty
> 
> Question
> What is the warranty on my new Specialized bike?
> ...


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2008)

Allerdings richtig. Du könntest höchstens anbieten, im Garantiefall mit dem Rahmen für den Zweitbesitzer zum Händler zu gehen. Garantie kriegt nur der Erstbesitzer.


----------



## arne1907 (6. Januar 2008)

Wie will Spec das wissen?

Weder auf meiner Rechnung noch auf meinen Radpass steht mein Name.
Daher kann ich bei Bedarf auch die Rechnung vom Händler auf den neuen Besitzer ausstellen lassen.


----------



## privilegia (6. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch zum Epic!
Aber ist es ein 07 er???
Siehe Dämpfer, der ist doch wohl aus dem 06 er Baujahr, oder?

Ich gebe Recht, beim Epic sieht es weniger schlimm aus mit der Rahmenhöhe!


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

Bräuchte noch ein paar Info's.....

1. Welcher Steuersatz ist in den 07er Carbon HT Rahmen verbaut und was wiegt der einzeln komplett?

2. Gibt es alternativ einen leichteren Steuersatz? denke ist sicher teilintegriert?

2. Was wiegt die originale Specialized Sattelklemme für den Carbon Rahmen, die mit den 2 Bolzen.

3. Hat wer nen Tip für ne alternative, leichte Klemme ohne Schnellspanner.

4. Als Umwerfer geht nur Down Swing und kein Top Swing am Carbon Rahmen?


P.S. Neuen Rahmen heute anbezahlt, Ende der Woche hole ich ihn ab


----------



## tom*simpson (7. Januar 2008)

1. Cane Creek integriert, 
Gewicht komplett nicht nennbar, da die Lagerschalen im Rahmen integriert 
sind die Lager liegen bei ca. 60g

2. 35g

3. jede 34,9er Schelle passt

4. nur Downswing


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

Danke  

Naja für den Steuersatz sehe ich nicht unbedingt bedarf da der CK ja auch 100g wog aber für die Schelle sehe ich Bedarf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

1. Es ist ein Cane Creek VP-A10ACS verbaut. 
2.Es gibt leichtere Steuersätze von FSA.
3.Die Sattelklemme liegt wohl bei ca. 40 g vielleicht etwas weniger!
4.Eine KCNC ist deutlich leichter und günstig!
5.Der Zug kommt von unten und es ist definitiv NUR der Downswing möglich, auch kein E-Type! Leichteste Variante ist ein XTR der 952'er Serie.


----------



## Racer09 (7. Januar 2008)

So dann will ich auch mal, ist zwar noch nicht 100% fertig (da immer noch nicht alles lieferbar ist), aber endlich überhaupt fahrbereit. Bins jetzt am WE insg. ca 8std. gefahren, erster Eindruck  .













Noch sind noch einige Teile verbaut die in den nächsten Tagen wieder von Rad fliegen, die erstmal montiert wurden, um`s über mal endlich fahren zu können.


----------



## tom*simpson (7. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> 5.Der Zug kommt von unten und es ist definitiv NUR der Downswing möglich, auch kein E-Type! Leichteste Variante ist ein XTR der 952'er Serie.



nein, der Zug kommt von oben, das Rad steht vor mir 

der Grund ist ein anderer: 
nur beim Downswingmodell mit der Schelle über dem Umwerfer besteht die Möglichkeit den Umwerfer noch im "runden Teil" des Sitzrohres zu befestigen.
Beim Topswing müsste die Befestigungsschelle im fetten, nicht runden Teil des Sitzrohresfestgeklemmt werden, was nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Milass (7. Januar 2008)

sehr hübsch, auch wenn nicht ganz so leicht wie dein altes  

Besser würde dem Bike richtige rot akzente stehen... ich hab mir letztes jahr nen satz ilinks in richtigem rot gekauft sowie weitere kleinteile.


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

@ Racer09

Meinen Glückwunsch  
Nice aufgebaut und gute Zusammenstellung. der lenker steht auf meiner Wunschliste auch noch ganz oben aber nachdem ich nun 2 rahmen rumliegen hab, muss ich erstmal was verkaufen und so lange muss der duraflite herhalten.  


@ Privelegia

Beim HT ist der Zug von oben, glaub nur beim Epic von unten.


P.S. noch schnell ne Thomson MP Setback auf Ebay USA gekauft.
113 Euro inkl. Expressversand. Absender Privatadresse als Geschenk.
Und auch gleich das Titan Kit geordert.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> P.S. noch schnell ne Thomson MP Setback auf Ebay USA gekauft.
> 113 Euro inkl. Expressversand. Absender Privatadresse als Geschenk.
> Und auch gleich das Titan Kit geordert.



Dann wieg mal genau ab, wieviel Gewicht das spart. Evtl wechsel ich dann meine Elite auch gegen ne MP und nicht gegen eine KCNC, auch wenn die noch etwas leichter wäre.


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> 1. Es ist ein Cane Creek VP-A10ACS verbaut.




Laut google gibts den garnicht....

Wollt mal rausbekommen was der komplett wiegt.


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dann wieg mal genau ab, wieviel Gewicht das spart. Evtl wechsel ich dann meine Elite auch gegen ne MP und nicht gegen eine KCNC, auch wenn die noch etwas leichter wäre.




Laut Angabe des Verkäufers:

Hülsen -7,12g
Bolzen -4,14g

Da die Gewichtsangaben von Thomson ziemlich genau sind, müßten unter Strich ca. 180 - 181g rauskommen.

Das Titan Set kam 26,45 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

Naja bin vom Epic ausgegangen mit der Zuganlenkung des Umwerfers! Der Steuersatz ist bei meinem Epic verbaut. Dort ist  diese Typbezeichnung abgebildet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (7. Januar 2008)

@racer09 das Teil ist jetzt schon geil aber wenn du dann die restlichen Teile bekommst !! Oida so was möchte ich auch xD 
LG José


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

@racer09 :
Sieht sehr nett aus, warum ist deine Stütze soweit draussen? 
Wie schwer ist das Bike denn nun?

Endlich noch einer mit roten Nokons!!!

Nochmal die Frage an alle:
Will mir gern Scheibenbremsen gönnen. 
Welche sind denn wohl eher geeignet: Marta SL oder Avid Ultimate?
Und wieder die Laufradsatzfrage (bei ca. 80kg), mein Vorschlag: DT 240s mit 4.2 D.


----------



## der [email protected] (7. Januar 2008)

Also zum Thema Bremse: Ich habe bei meinem Bike die Ultimate drauf gehabt. Diese ist gleich runter geflogen und durch eine Marta SL Gold ersetzt worden.. Bin kein Fan von AVID.. DRuckpunkt ect. ist bei der Marta viel besser ( subjektiv gesehen ). Aber, da ist jeder anderer Ansicht!!!


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe für das jetzige Projekt die Ultimate liegen, über Funktion kann ich daher noch nichts sagen.

Bei der Wahl bin ich halt klar nach der Optik gegangen und da viel Marta halt durch. Zumindest nach meinem Geschmack. Auch hatte ich mich vom Test in der Bike beeinflussen lassen, wo sie ja super bei weg kam.

Naja ..... Laufräder war ja auch bei mir so ein Kapitel für sich. Hatte nun die SLR gekauft aber mittelfristig wird Princess/Kong SS/Aerolite/ZTR rankommen.


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

@arne1907

Thema Laufräder:

Ist denn deine Wahl stabil genug für 80 kg?

SLR halte ich für zu weich, aber OPTIK ist ein klasse!


----------



## Racer09 (7. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> @racer09 :
> Sieht sehr nett aus, warum ist deine Stütze soweit draussen?
> Wie schwer ist das Bike denn nun?
> 
> ...



Sieht denk ich schon ganz ok, aber wenns fertig ist, denk ich wird richtig steil gehen (Es fehlt z.b. ja noch die weiße R7 MRD Absolut). Warum die Stütze so weit draußen ist? Ist doch logo, da ichs so brauch. Noch wiegt das Bike so wie abgebildet 10,55kg, nur da geht noch einiges, wenn alle Parts eingetroffen sind. Zum Thema Bremse, würde ne Formula vorschlagen: Viel Power, leicht, schlank, schöner Druckpunkt, standfest und fein zu dosieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (7. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> 5.Der Zug kommt von unten und es ist definitiv NUR der Downswing möglich, auch kein E-Type! Leichteste Variante ist ein XTR der 952'er Serie.



Einspruch!!!

Die leichteste Variante ist ein Rennradumwerfer z.B. Campagnolo Record 3-fach in der Anlötversion (ca. 94g) mit der Klemme (6,7g) von Charliemike oder Parlee. Mit Aluschrauben sub 100g.

Edit: Tja so wie ich gerade gelesen habe, ist der Rahmen doch für TopPull, d.h. dann wirklich, dass der leichtest Umwerfer ein FD-M 953 ist ca. 124g.


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

Toll 3 verschiedene Vorschläge!

Meine subjektive Wahl ist der Hebel der Marta mit dem Druckpunkt der Avid???

Die Ergonomie gefällt mir sehr gut!

Die Stütze ist doch sehr weit draussen, warum kein größeren Rahmen?


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

@ CrashOversteel: 

Bin von "normaler" Serie fürs MTB ausgegangen, sorry!


----------



## Racer09 (7. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Toll 3 verschiedene Vorschläge!
> 
> Meine subjektive Wahl ist der Hebel der Marta mit dem Druckpunkt der Avid???
> 
> ...



Weil der schön wendig und agil ist und nebenbei find ich das von der Überhöhung so voll ok.


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2008)

Bin auch ein Fan der Überhöhung! Aber ich brauche auch ein langes Oberrohr. 
Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der Optik beim M5 und Carbon?
Ist schon ok, hauptsache Specialized, hauptsache du kommst damit gut zurecht!

Was sind das für Bremsen bei Dir?


----------



## arne1907 (7. Januar 2008)

@ privelegia

Danke nochmal für den Tip mit den nagelneuen 06er Carbon Rahmen.
Haben mir heute auch schon ne Mail geschickt, 1500 wollten sie haben aber habe ja nun den 07er gekauft.  

Der letzte Nagelneue 06er is übrigens auf Ebay für 910,- weggegangen.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Januar 2008)

Die Marta ist großartig. Bin absolut zufrieden. Fahre Marta SL 160/160 mit den SL-Rotoren. Und der Druckpunkt ist, so wie er für mich sein muss, sehr hart. Trotzdem gut zu dosieren. Wiegt übrigens inkl. aller Schrauben knapp unter 700 g komplett VR + HR. Finde ich klasse


----------



## Racer09 (7. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Bin auch ein Fan der Überhöhung! Aber ich brauche auch ein langes Oberrohr.
> Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der Optik beim M5 und Carbon?
> Ist schon ok, hauptsache Specialized, hauptsache du kommst damit gut zurecht!
> 
> Was sind das für Bremsen bei Dir?



Das sind Formula ORO Greg Minaar, welche ich noch mit Alu-und Titanschrauben getuned habe. Bin zuvor auch Marta SL gefahren, no more. Hitzeempfindlich ohne Ende und weniger Power als die Formula.


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

Hmmm....
Specialized hat seine Website bezüglich der Sättel / Gewichte verändert
für die Modelle 2008

Toupe:  Approximate weight: 130mm = 150g, 143mm = 155g, 155mm = 195g (+/- 5%)

Toupe Team: Gewicht (ca.): 130 mm = 170g, 143 mm = 175g 

Phenom SL: Approximate weight: 130mm = 190g, 143mm = 195g (+/- 5%) 

Da frag ich mich doch, weshalb der Team 20g schwerer ist als der normale Toupe....


@ Schuberth

Du hast doch den normalen Toupe drauf, kannste den bitte mal nachwiegen?
Ist der in 143mm?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## schuberth1 (8. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> Specialized hat seine Website bezüglich der Sättel / Gewichte verändert
> für die Modelle 2008
> 
> ...




Ja, hab ich.
Ich werd ihn mal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

Naja zum neuen Rahmen passt mein Toupe farblich nicht mehr so wirklich....

Hab mir heute einen Selle SLR Teknologika Flow bestellt, mal sehen was mein
Popometer dazu sagt aber man ist ja leidensfähig wenns leicht macht


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## Lateralus (8. Januar 2008)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder


----------



## tom*simpson (8. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bilder, Bilder, Bilder



und vor allem *ein* Bild:

Rahmen auf der Waage!

@arne: welchen Sattel bist du bisher gefahren?


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> und vor allem *ein* Bild:
> 
> Rahmen auf der Waage!
> 
> @arne: welchen Sattel bist du bisher gefahren?



Konnte den Rahmen leider nur beim Händler nachwiegen aber dafür wars ne genaue Kernwaage.

1441g mit dem kompletten Steuersatz

Der Steuersatz komplett wiegt 94g lt. Specialized Customer Service  

Bleiben also 1347g für den nackten Rahmen ohne Sattelschelle und Neopren, was bei Disc Only auch nicht gerade der Hit ist aber was solls, besser als die 1620g davor  

Die Klemme ist noch die mit 2 Bolzen, 34g, ... flog sofort runter.

Laut meiner Teileliste komm  ich auf 8,6xx und das ist mit den schweren SLR Laufrädern nicht schlecht.
Allerdings fehlen noch die Laufräder (welche ich mit 1650g in Liste habe) und der Sattel, den ich vorsichtshalber mit 110g gerechnet habe.


Also ich habe jahrelang Flite gefahren in allen Varianten, einen Toupe oder SLR noch nie..... Den Toupe nur kurz am Zweitrad zum testen und auf den kurzen Probefahrten (ca.20km) hatte er gut gepasst.

Hoffe ich kann mich an den SLR gewöhnen, zumal man beim Teknologika nicht wirklich von einer Polsterung reden kann. Wenn der es nicht sein soll, dann wirds mal mit nen Tune in Weiß versucht...

P.S. Ein Glück das meine Frau denkt das die Dinger nur 30 Euro kosten.


----------



## fritzbox (8. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> P.S. Ein Glück das meine Frau denkt das die Dinger nur 30 Euro kosten.



Hast du es gut meine Holde kennt die Preise ziemlich gut


----------



## tom*simpson (8. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Laut meiner Teileliste komm  ich auf 8,6xx und das ist mit den schweren SLR Laufrädern nicht schlecht.



dürfen wir die Teileliste mal sehen?


----------



## José94 (8. Januar 2008)

Woa der Sattel    eine Schönheit !!1
Lg José


----------



## tom*simpson (8. Januar 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Woa der Sattel    eine Schönheit !!1
> Lg José



das stimmt!

nur 1x das Bike in den Kies oder sonstwo ins Gelände geschmissen und mind. 250 Euro sind dahin 

Sowas wär was für mein Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (8. Januar 2008)

Der Toupe wiegt 168 Gr.

Die Specialized Sattelstütze mit Klemmkopf, in 400mm Länge, wiegt 265 Gr.


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

Rahmen:   S-Works Carbon inkl. Steuersatz   1347

Steuersatz:   Cane creek integriert inkl. Spacer	   94

Kurbeln/Tretlager:   Shimano XTR M970 m. TISO Schrauben   778

Federgabel:   Magura Durin 100 inkl. Kralle, gekürzt   1464

Kasette:   XTR M970  11-32   226

Kette:   XTR   269

Sattelstütze:   Thomson Masterpiece m. Titankit   180

Sattel:   Selle Italia Teknologika Flow   115

Vorbau:   Syntace F99 Ti   103

Lenker:   Syntace Duraflite Carbon   133

Griffe:   Extralite   20

Schalthebel 3 fach	XTR m. XTR Zug + Jagwire Hülle + Alu Schrauben   138

Schalthebel 9 fach XTR m. XTR Zug + Jagwire Hülle + Alu Schrauben   158

Umwerfer:   XTR m. Aluschrauben   148

Schaltwerk:   XTR Shadow M972 GS TISO Tuning   175

Bremse vorn:   Avid Juicy Ultimate 2008, 160mm, Alu Griffbolzen   334

Bremse hinten:   Avid Juicy Ultimate 2008, 160mm, Alu Griffbolzen   377

Laufräder	:   Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc  1570

Reifen:   Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.1   607

Pedale:   Steinbach Titan   192

Schläuche:   Schwalbe XX   203

Sattelklemme:   Tune Würger   6

Schnellspanner:   Mavic Titan   82

A-Head Kappe:   Syntace mit Alu Bolzen   10

Flaschenhalter:   Tune Wasserträger   9			

Gesamt:  8733g

Mit Schmolke TLO Lenker müßten es dann 8695g sein (TLO mit 95g)  

Alle Teile bis auf Sattel, Laufräder, Reifen und Schläuche selber gewogen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> das stimmt!
> 
> nur 1x das Bike in den Kies oder sonstwo ins Gelände geschmissen und mind. 250 Euro sind dahin
> 
> Sowas wär was für mein Rennrad




Dafür nehme ich mein F700  

Die Preisspanne für den Sattel liegt übrigens im Web bei 224,- bis 359,-
Suchen lohnt also.


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Der Toupe wiegt 168 Gr.
> 
> Die Specialized Sattelstütze mit Klemmkopf, in 400mm Länge, wiegt 265 Gr.



Hat Dein Händler die originale Carbonstütze gegen eine Alu getauscht?


----------



## schuberth1 (8. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hat Dein Händler die originale Carbonstütze gegen eine Alu getauscht?



Ne, ist die orchinale.


----------



## tom*simpson (8. Januar 2008)

schöne teile hast du da 

fährst du
ohne Flaschenhalter
ohne Barends
ohne Tacho
und fast ohne Reifen?

kann man natürlich machen, wär mir aber zu sparsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> schöne teile hast du da
> 
> fährst du
> ohne Flaschenhalter
> ...



Ich muss dazu sagen das ich in der Nähe von Berlin wohne und soweit das Auge reicht ist Flachland......  

Ich fahre mit dem Bike 3x pro Woche meine Runde Konditionstraining, täglich mit dem Hund in den Wald und wenns Wetter schön ist auch in die Firma.
Die Liste oben ist im Prinzip das passende Setup, so wie das Rad zu 90% eingesetzt wird.  

Wenn wir 1x im Monat übers WE ne Tour machen bzw. 1-2x im Jahr mit Bike in Urlaub fahren und es dann seiner Bestimmung entsprechendes Gelände zu Gesicht bekommt, dann kommt der Tacho, Flaschenhalter und NN/RR UST ran. Barends hab ich noch nie gefahren.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tom*simpson (8. Januar 2008)

das sind andere, komplett gegensätzliche Voraussetzungen als bei mir hier! 

dann kann ich dich nur animieren das Bike im Urlaub mal an seine Grenzen zu bringen, dieser Aufbau hat es verdient


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> das sind andere, komplett gegensätzliche Voraussetzungen als bei mir hier!
> 
> dann kann ich dich nur animieren das Bike im Urlaub mal an seine Grenzen zu bringen, dieser Aufbau hat es verdient



Ja da muss ich Dir Recht geben nur die Grenzen vom Bike werden wohl weiter gesteckt sein als meine Eigenen....  

Das ist halt das "Los" der Flachland Tiroler 



P.S. Aber ok, hab den Flaschenhalter mit eingetragen 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arne1907 (8. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> ....und fast ohne Reifen?




Ok, bei Actionsports gibts atm den Race King 2.2 Worldcup für 30 Euro.
Fahre ja nicht nur zur Eisdiele.


----------



## HB76 (8. Januar 2008)

glaubt nicht alles was der hersteller sagt, grr


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

Da haste echt Pech gehabt aber kannste den nicht zurückgeben?

Lt. Specialized: Approximate weight: 130mm = 190g, 143mm = 195g (+/- 5%) 

Und +5% wären beim 130er 199,5  

Aber naja, sind 15g über Herstellerangabe, da habe ich schon Schlimmeres erlebt....

Siehe mein letzter 08er Alu Rahmen  
Speci sagt 1470g wiegt der 18er und der 19er ist ein "kleinwenig" schwerer...
Meiner wog 1620g


----------



## schuberth1 (9. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich in der Nähe von Berlin wohne und soweit das Auge reicht ist Flachland......
> 
> Ich fahre mit dem Bike 3x pro Woche meine Runde Konditionstraining, täglich mit dem Hund in den Wald und wenns Wetter schön ist auch in die Firma.
> Die Liste oben ist im Prinzip das passende Setup, so wie das Rad zu 90% eingesetzt wird.
> ...



Fürs Konditionstraining könnte es ruhig etwas schwerer sein. 
Sonst könntest ja gleich joggen gehen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in den Bergen, werde heuer wieder öfters am Gardasee sein, dann fahren wir mal den Tremalzo runter, da wirds Dir dann schon das Zeug runterschütteln, was nix taugt.
Mir hat es damals meinen Storck beim bergauf fahren geknackt. Da fuhr ich allerdings die Teerstraße hoch. Glaubst gar nicht, wie ich das Bike damals mit angebrochenem Oberrohr, den Schotter runtergefahren -getragen habe.


----------



## der [email protected] (9. Januar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Das sind Formula ORO Greg Minaar, welche ich noch mit Alu-und Titanschrauben getuned habe. Bin zuvor auch Marta SL gefahren, no more. Hitzeempfindlich ohne Ende und weniger Power als die Formula.



Klar ist das so eine Sache mit dem Siedepunkt von Mineralöl, aber wer braucht den hohen Siedepunkt und wer nicht..... wenn Du Mittelgebierge fährst ( ca. 400- 600 hm ) Dann geht das mit dem Mineralöl bestimmt in ordnung. Ausser Du fährst die ganze Zeit mit angezogener Bremse -auch bergauf  . Aber wenn die Marta richtig eingebremst ist, hat sie super Leistung mit top Druckpunkt.


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


Das muss der UST sein....  






[/URL][/IMG]


11% Abweichung von der Herstellerangabe, kann man das nicht reklamieren?


----------



## Lateralus (9. Januar 2008)

Gibts bei Schwalbe immer. Musste mal im LB-Forum schauen, wenns um Reifen geht. Findet man immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

Was da so schimmert ist kein Dreck oder Kratzer.  
Ist das Carbon was sich im Blitz spiegelt, der 07er in Schwarz hat
ja keine Farbe, sondern nur Klarlack drüber.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schuberth1 (9. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Was da so schimmert ist kein Dreck oder Kratzer.
> Ist das Carbon was sich im Blitz spiegelt, der 07er in Schwarz hat
> ja keine Farbe, sondern nur Klarlack drüber.
> 
> ...




Mhm, dann vielleicht eine schwarze Durin. Die weiße sticht ganz schon raus.


----------



## schuberth1 (9. Januar 2008)

@ arne,
schau mal am Tretlager bitte nach, wieviel Nr. du daruf hast. Dann sag mir mal bitte, welche die Rahmennummer ist. Ich habe da drei verschiedene.


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

Die Rahmennummer beginnt mit 3 Buchstaben, bei mir WUD......

Das mit der Gabel muss ich noch sehen wenns fertig ist, wollt sie eigentlich als Kontrast lassen damit nicht alles Schwarz ist.


----------



## Racer09 (9. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Furious Fred, hab hier einen mit 284gr  und einen mit 310gr  liegen, beides incl dem Gummi gewogen.


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Furious Fred, hab hier einen mit 284gr  und einen mit 310gr  liegen, beides incl dem Gummi gewogen.



...meine waren ohne Gummi..... 

Morgen kommen die Race King WC, auch von Actionsports....
Mal sehen was die wiegen.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tom*simpson (9. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ...meine waren ohne Gummi.....
> 
> Morgen kommen die Race King WC, auch von Actionsports....
> Mal sehen was die wiegen.
> ...



2 St. zusammen ca. 340-350g mehr als diese Papiertiger.
Kannst also locker 3 FF stattdessen fahren (ich würde trotzdem lieber mit den RK unterwegs sein)

diese Gabel passt optisch zum 2008er besser




der 2007er Rahmen schreit nach ner schwarzen oder ner silbernen Gabel


----------



## Lateralus (9. Januar 2008)

Man, postet doch nicht immer Bilder vom 2008er USA-Rahmen. Wie soll ich denn darüber wegkommen, dass ich ihn nicht kriege?


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> 2 St. zusammen ca. 340-350g mehr als diese Papiertiger.
> Kannst also locker 3 FF stattdessen fahren (ich würde trotzdem lieber mit den RK unterwegs sein)
> 
> diese Gabel passt optisch zum 2008er besser
> ...




Glaube die FF fliegen nach dem Foto an der waage wieder runter  

Die Gabel habe ich vor 3 Wochen erst gekauft....
.. aber glaube auch das die Durin in Schwarz besser kommen würde....
Muss den Händler mal fragen ob er sie mir noch tauschen würde.

Oder ne DT XRC aber 1. zu teuer und 2. keine Erfahrungswerte vorhanden

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix f (9. Januar 2008)

ohne den roten aufkleber sehe ich kein problem mit der weißen Gabel, ist vieleicht sogar ne angenehme Abwechslung


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> ohne den roten aufkleber sehe ich kein problem mit der weißen Gabel, ist vieleicht sogar ne angenehme Abwechslung




Sehe ich eigentlich auch so, obwohl der rote Aufkleber auch gut zu den
SLR Naben passen wird....

Hier im Forum gibt es zig schwarze Bikes mit weißer Gabel und eigentlich gefällt mir der Kontrast ganz gut,
zumal die Rahmenschrift ja auch fett in Weiß ist.

Naja mal zusammenbauen und dann sehen, ob nur der rote Aufkleber fliegt oder die ganze Gabel. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crossmäxer (9. Januar 2008)

hi,
bin heute nach der schule nicht  nach hause, sonder gleich zum shop, mhh.
und hab´meinen rahmen abgeholt   live sieh der hammer aus. und nach dem training, konnte ich wiegen: 1240g!!! nackt mit v-brake sockeln in 17"
habe leider noch kein bild, da die batterien der kammera noch laden.....ahhh
greetz ben


----------



## arne1907 (9. Januar 2008)

Na fetten Glückwunsch  

*BILDER!*


Nu weiß ich warum ich als Kind nie groß werden wollte....
Wer groß ist braucht nen großen Rahmen und nen großer Rahmen ist schwer


----------



## der [email protected] (10. Januar 2008)

@arne1907

das mit der weißen Gabel und mit dem Dekorsatz der Gabel würde ich ruhig so lassen. wenn Du die Gabel in schwarz wählst, hast Du immer noch den roten Dekorsatz. Und ausserdem muss die Durin weiß sein....ach ja, nochmals Glückwunsch zum Frame/Fork Set


----------



## crossmäxer (10. Januar 2008)

und hier bilder: mit flaschenhalterschraube am sitzrohr deswegen bissal schwerer


ws.de/img/photos/7/4/0/6/1/_/thumb/P1010070.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (10. Januar 2008)




----------



## Lateralus (10. Januar 2008)

Ein Traumrahmen


----------



## schuberth1 (10. Januar 2008)

Och mann, jetzt fährt schon wieder halb Deutschland mit nem Specialized Carbon HT rum. 

Glückwunsch 

Nur würde ich nicht so meine Rahmennummer in die Kamera halten, oder hast Du dich schon registriert?


----------



## Stump1967 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

so nun habe auch ich so gut wie alle Teile vorhanden um endlich mein S-Works HT zusammen zu bauen.

Bilder folgen.

@arne1907, falls Du doch eine Schwarze Durin haben möchtest ich habe eine zu verkaufen. Ohne RCL, somit sparst Du nochmal ca. 60 gramm.


----------



## crossmäxer (10. Januar 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Och mann, jetzt fährt schon wieder halb Deutschland mit nem Specialized Carbon HT rum.
> 
> Glückwunsch
> 
> Nur würde ich nicht so meine Rahmennummer in die Kamera halten, oder hast Du dich schon registriert?



jo a traum des ding...
jo registriert ist schon, aber ich bin scho letztes jahr s-works gefahrn  und nicht die ganze welt, logisch sind ja nur wir im speci forum, die speci fahrn  aber der rahmen ist seltener zu sehen, als diese taurine oder scales...
grüße


----------



## arne1907 (10. Januar 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Och mann, jetzt fährt schon wieder halb Deutschland mit nem Specialized Carbon HT rum.




Zeig mir einen 2. schwarzen 07er


----------



## arne1907 (10. Januar 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so nun habe auch ich so gut wie alle Teile vorhanden um endlich mein S-Works HT zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> ...



Danke aber ich behalte doch die Weiße dran.

Gewogen:
Gabel 100mm:  1454 g bei 21cm Schaftlänge inkl. Kralle
Lenkerhebel mit Zug: 35g


----------



## schuberth1 (10. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen 2. schwarzen 07er



Von der Farbe war keine Rede. 

Ich sage nur, geile Teile.  
Meins steht immernoch im Wohnzimmer, obwohl der Weihnachtsbaum und alles schon wieder verschwunden ist. 

Ich muss das Teil aber immer sehen.

Wenn nur der Winter schon rum wär.


----------



## mph (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

weil´s grade so gut passt: meine Baustelle





Der Rahmen wiegt in 18" Ohne Steuersatz & Würger aber mit Flaschenhalterschrauben & Schaltauge 1297 g.

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (10. Januar 2008)

Nice, noch einer mehr  

Wo hast Du die LR bestellt und wie schnell gings mit der Lieferung?
Meine nagelneuen SLR sind mir immer mehr ein Dorn im Schuh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (10. Januar 2008)

Hi, die LR hab ich über meinen Händler bestellt aber schon im Sommer.. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar klein Teile. Aber ich glaub das Gewicht hab ich mir grade mit den Reifen versaut 505 bzw. 507g, aber Funktion geht vor.. 

Gruß Max


----------



## crossmäxer (10. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen 2. schwarzen 07er



ich habe bisher 2 im i-net gesehen, deins ausgenommen, aber das ist schon sehr selten das bike. und ich bin eigtl. am pc ständig auf der suche nach einem neuen bild eines s-works weltweit, nur postet nicht jeder sein bike .  dein aufbau wird aber um einiges schöner  




bei mir sind heute laufräder und bremse angekommen .
es sind nope n75 in der red edition (1530g , also leichter als slr)  und die mata sl in der red edition.
bin am überlegen, ob ich alligator scheiben einbauen soll. allerding die silberenen, da auch schon im rahmen und schaltwerk silberne akzente vorhanden sind. gold (titanium-nitrid) würde da nicht passen. oder ich bleinbe bei der marta sl scheib...


----------



## arne1907 (10. Januar 2008)

Wieg die LR mal lieber nach, SLR sind auch mit 1520g angegeben und man
findet kaum einen Satz unter 1560-1570g.

Verträgt sich das Rot der Marta denn mit dem Rahmen?

Bei Bremsscheiben würde ich keine Experimente machen wegen ein 
paar Gramm. Meine originalen Ultimate wiegen auch nur 101g + 106g.


----------



## Lateralus (10. Januar 2008)

Ich liebe die Optik der Marta SL-Scheiben.


----------



## crossmäxer (10. Januar 2008)

kennst du die alligator optik?

hier mal rahmen mit lrs. herstellerangabe: 1490gramm, auf der waage: 1530g
ja die farbe der nope und der marta ist wie die des tune-lrs; ich würde sagen, von vertragen kann nicht die rede sein, die zwei farben sind fast schon eine art kontrast! es wäre was anderes, wenn es 2 nur fast gleiche farben wären, das würde garnicht gehen, aber so finde ich es klasse, hatte anfangs auch zweifel 
seht selbst:


----------



## schuberth1 (11. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> kennst du die alligator optik?
> 
> hier mal rahmen mit lrs. herstellerangabe: 1490gramm, auf der waage: 1530g
> ja die farbe der nope und der marta ist wie die des tune-lrs; ich würde sagen, von vertragen kann nicht die rede sein, die zwei farben sind fast schon eine art kontrast! es wäre was anderes, wenn es 2 nur fast gleiche farben wären, das würde garnicht gehen, aber so finde ich es klasse, hatte anfangs auch zweifel
> seht selbst:



Nee Du,
das rot passt garnicht. Wenn dann schon was ganz anderes, aber das beisst sich. Das zerstört die schöne Optik. Das sind eyecatcher im negativen Sinn. Jeder muss hinschauen und sagt dann, nee das geht nicht.


----------



## der [email protected] (11. Januar 2008)

@mph:

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Bike. Gib doch dann mal bitte Bericht zu den Laufrädern- wenn Du dann ein paar KM gefahren bist


----------



## Lateralus (11. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> kennst du die alligator optik?
> hier mal rahmen mit lrs. herstellerangabe: 1490gramm, auf der waage: 1530g
> ja die farbe der nope und der marta ist wie die des tune-lrs; ich würde sagen, von vertragen kann nicht die rede sein, die zwei farben sind fast schon eine art kontrast! es wäre was anderes, wenn es 2 nur fast gleiche farben wären, das würde garnicht gehen, aber so finde ich es klasse, hatte anfangs auch zweifel
> seht selbst:



Also ich finde die Farbkombi auch nicht gerade gut. Wenns der schwarze Rahmen wäre, dann ginge es. So ist es nicht mein Geschmack. Was aber nix daran ändert, dass es ein tolles Radel ist

Übrigens: tolles Banner - woher haste es?


----------



## crossmäxer (11. Januar 2008)

naja ich baue es jetzt mal so auf, wenn es nicht passt, kannn man die teile ja immer noch tauschen, denn rote teile sowohl lrs und bremse gehen bestimmt gut zu verkaufen oder es ist jemand bereit zu tauschen. aber mir persönlich gefällt es im moment sau gut, ein aufbau der mich inspiriert hat:

sieht doch hammer aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (11. Januar 2008)

schaut doch mal nach oben zu  "mph" da hat noch keiner was gesagt zu den naben


----------



## mph (11. Januar 2008)

Hi, also mir gefallen die Farben gut zusammen.. Überlege auch ob ich rote Nokon´s drauf mach!?




der [email protected] schrieb:


> @mph:
> 
> erstmal Glückwunsch zum Bike. Gib doch dann mal bitte Bericht zu den Laufrädern- wenn Du dann ein paar KM gefahren bist



Ich hab die LR seit Sep. und bin sie am Rocky gefahren & bin sehr zufrieden. Aber ich muss dazu sagen das ich Zeitgleich auch auf Schlauchlos umgestiegen bin & das vielleicht zuviele Veränderungen sind um ein detailierten Bericht abzugeben. Aber weich kamen sie mir nicht vor..


Gruß MAx


----------



## arne1907 (11. Januar 2008)

Taritara die Post war da  


Selle Italia teknologika Flow












Hat wer nen Tip mit wieviel Nm ich den Sattel anknallen kann?
4 oder 5/6?
Sind ja Carbonstreben.....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


XTR 11-32 mit Tiso Ring






XTR Shadow, kurzer Käfig, Tiso






Tune Wasserträger






Extralite Grips


----------



## fritzbox (11. Januar 2008)

Der Sattel ist aber auch eine Ecke schwerer als die Werksangabe  von 95 Gramm


----------



## crossmäxer (11. Januar 2008)

mh aber der sieht halt scho lecker aus der sattel passt genau zum rahmen! und die anderen teile auch...oh ich denk in dem thread entstehen in nächster zeit einige heiße rennfeilen!

...achja das mit dem banner is ne etwas längere geschichte, fängt mit zeichnungen für die eurobike an....und hört mit banner und speci wm trikot mit sauserunterschrift auf =D


----------



## arne1907 (11. Januar 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist aber auch eine Ecke schwerer als die Werksangabe  von 95 Gramm



Das gilt nur bis 07, da stand sogar noch am Sattel an der Seite
"95g" dran...
Ab 08 ist der Schriftzug verschwunden und überall wird er mit 120g
angegeben.
Entweder haben sie den verstärkt oder es gab zuviele Reklamationen
wegen der Gewichtsangabe.
Aber bin beim Sattel eh nach Optik > Gewicht gegangen, sonst hätte ich
nen Tune oder AX nehmen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (12. Januar 2008)

Finde eure Speci Carbon HT sehr geil und bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht für Duisburg und evtl das ein oder andere Rennen doch wieder ein HT aubauen soll, mit der gleichen Ausstattung wie das Epic. Das Epic fährt sich richtig geil, nur für manche Rennen (wie 24H Duisburg (da will ich dieses Jahr aufs Treppchen) ist ein HT einfach besser... Was meint ihr,... zweites Bike bauen???


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Januar 2008)

ein s-works carbon ht mit den teilen vom fuji 

ne im ernst ich denk ein hardtail ist immer gut, auch bei nem schlammrennen oder nicht so anspruchsvollen kurse zum fully also die perfekte ergänzung.
ich war schon immer der meinung, wenn es die möglichkeit gibt ( bei mir mangels geld nicht) 2 bikes aufzubauen fully und ht , wäre es perfekt.

aber nachdem du schon ein bike hast nehm halt den m5, sei denn dir macht der preisunterschied,  trotz dass es nur das 2. bike ist nichts aus.

mein statement hilft dir jetzt vielleicht wenig, nur wollte ich eben was dazu sagen  
gute nacht ben


----------



## Racer09 (12. Januar 2008)

​


crossmäxer schrieb:


> ein s-works carbon ht mit den teilen vom fuji
> 
> ne im ernst ich denk ein hardtail ist immer gut, auch bei nem schlammrennen oder nicht so anspruchsvollen kurse zum fully also die perfekte ergänzung.
> ich war schon immer der meinung, wenn es die möglichkeit gibt ( bei mir mangels geld nicht) 2 bikes aufzubauen fully und ht , wäre es perfekt.
> ...



Hatte wenn auch schon an einen schwarzen (eloxiert) M5 S-Works Rahmen gedacht, muß mal die Augen aufhalten das ich so einen auch in gutem Zustand oder neu bekomme...


----------



## der [email protected] (12. Januar 2008)

@ Arne

den Sattel würde4 ich mit carbon-montagepasste montieren und mit so wenig Nm anziehen wie möglich.bei den meisten Stützen steht 5Nm als Angabe drauf. Fang doch mit 3,5 - 4 Nm an. wenn es nicht hält, kanns t Du ja immer noch fester machen. Bis 5 Nm dürfte aber ohne bedenken funktionieren.

@ Crossmäxer

An Deiner Stelle würde ich nicht so viel auf andere hören. Es ist am wichtigsten, dass Dir Deine Parts gefallen. Ich finde es O.K mit den Farben. Dazu ist SLR ein perfekter LRS.

@ Racer

Ein Epic ist perfekt!!!


----------



## arne1907 (12. Januar 2008)

@ Lars

Jo, danke  
Zum Glück hat ja die Thomson MP ne relativ große Auflagefläche


@ Racer

S-Works mit den Fuji Teilen - sehe ich auch so  
Klar ein 2.Bike wär schon Top aber das liebe Geld.....
Würde mir dann noch ein Sub7 HT für Autobahn und Stadt aufbauen....


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Januar 2008)

@ lars und @mph : ne solange mir die teile gefallen kommt nix weg =)
und thx mph, dass wir mit der lrs naben farbe gleicher meinung sind *thumbs up*


----------



## mph (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde das passt:





Mal sehen wie es dann am fertigen Rad aussieht, zusammen mit dem bischen weiß und gold. Ich hätte gern nur zwei Farben gehabt aber das ist leider nicht möglich..





Was für ein Gewicht strebt ihr eigentlich an?? <9 kg??

Gruß Max


----------



## der [email protected] (12. Januar 2008)

@mph

welches Baujahr ist Dein Rahmen? Mit V-Brake-Sockeln......


----------



## arne1907 (12. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Was für ein Gewicht strebt ihr eigentlich an?? <9 kg??
> 
> Gruß Max




8650g  

8400g mit anderen Laufrädern, muss aber noch bissel warten....


----------



## schuberth1 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte heute die erste Ausfahrt. Ich muss schon sagen, es war saukalt, aber super geiles Fahrgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (12. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @mph
> 
> welches Baujahr ist Dein Rahmen? Mit V-Brake-Sockeln......



Ist der 2008!



arne1907 schrieb:


> 8650g
> 
> 8400g mit anderen Laufrädern, muss aber noch bissel warten....



8,6 wäre doch ein Traum  mit Scheibe und 100mm?? Hast du ne Teileliste? Bei meinem Aufbau wird es wohl schwer unter 9 zu kommen. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (12. Januar 2008)

Bei Gewichten kleiner gleich 8,6 kg würde mich ne Teileliste auch mal interessieren. Ist zwar möglich, aber trotzdem...


----------



## arne1907 (12. Januar 2008)

Rahmen:	Specialized S-Works Carbon 19 Zoll	1343,0
Gabel:	Magura Durin 100, gekürzt, inkl. Kralle	1454,0
Steuersatz:	Cane Creek integriert	92,0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Syntace + Alu	10,0
Spacer:	Carbon	2,0
Vorbau:	Syntace F99, 120mm, Titanschrauben	102,0
Lenker:	Schmolke TLO 58 cm	85,0
Griffe:	Extralite	15,0
Sattelklemme:	Tune Skyline Würger	6,0
Sattelstütze:	Thomson Masterpiece SB Titankit	180,0
Sattel:	SLR Teknologika Flow	126,0
Spanner:	Mavic Titan	82,0
Laufräder:	Mavic SLR Disc LRS	1570,0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Schwalbe XX	200,0
Vorderreifen:	Furious Fred 2.0	301,0
Hinterreifen:	Furious Fred 2.0	326,0
Kurbeln:	XTR970 inkl. Lager, Tiso Schrauben, FRM Blätter	739,0
Pedale:	Steinbach Titan	192,0
Kassette:	XTR 11-32	217,0
Verschlussring:	Tiso	5,0
Kette:	XTR	269,0
Schaltgriffe:	XTR, XTR Züge, Jagwire Hüllen, Alu Schrauben	296,0
Schaltwerk:	XTR M972 GS + Tiso	173,0
Umwerfer:	XTR M971 Aluschraube	148,0
Vorderbremse:	Avid Juicy Ultimate 160, Titan + Alu Schrauben	332,0
Hinterbremse:	Avid Juicy Ultimate 160, Titan + Alu Schrauben	371,0
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger	10,0
Zubehör :	Schmolke Carbon Lenkerstopfen	3,0
Summe:		8649,0

Mit anderen LRS und Spanner sind nochmal gut 260g zu holen  
Kette + Kassette wären auch noch 100g drin aber wegen der Schaltqualität
möchte ich da eigentlich bei XTR bleiben.
Dann noch Sattel, Gabel, Stütze + Kurbeln und man hat ne 7 vor dem Komma
mit Disc + 100mm und ist noch voll Alltagstauglich.
Aber irgendwann ist mal Schluss, werde maximal noch die LR wechseln aber auch das wird erst nächsten Winter passieren.


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Januar 2008)

@arne
http://julmtb.com/index.php?menu=velos&action=affichage_velo&id_velo=313
das wäre dein rahmen mit 7,9 kilo!

das schwarze 08er mit starrgabel
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1688127/

weiterer aufbau eines schwarz/grauen 07er
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1638913/

irgendwie habe ich sehr viele bilder von sämtlichen s-works,...soll ich mal ein paar reinstellen? interessieren die euch?


----------



## Lateralus (12. Januar 2008)

Ok, wobei die Reifen natürlich nicht wirklich MTB-tauglich sind. Da kannste ja gleich nen Crosser kaufen. so nochmal 300-400g frauf für richtige Reifen und Du bist schon wieder bei über 9 kg. Daher meine Frage. Aber auch ich habe nen 8,6 kg-Aufbau im Kopf. Ansonsten wärs ein klasse Race-MTB.


----------



## Lateralus (12. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @arne
> http://julmtb.com/index.php?menu=velos&action=affichage_velo&id_velo=313
> das wäre dein rahmen mit 7,9 kilo!
> 
> ...




Meinst Du die Frage ernst? HER MIT DEN BILDERN


----------



## arne1907 (12. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ok, wobei die Reifen natürlich nicht wirklich MTB-tauglich sind. Da kannste ja gleich nen Crosser kaufen. so nochmal 300-400g frauf für richtige Reifen und Du bist schon wieder bei über 9 kg. Daher meine Frage. Aber auch ich habe nen 8,6 kg-Aufbau im Kopf. Ansonsten wärs ein klasse Race-MTB.



Nicht wirklich aber für mein momentanes Einsatzgebiet sind die voll ausreichend und mit meinen Conti RK 2.2 WC Edition liege ich bei ganz
ganz knapp unter 9.


----------



## arne1907 (12. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich sehr viele bilder von sämtlichen s-works,...soll ich mal ein paar reinstellen? interessieren die euch?




Könnten schon längst drin sein


----------



## caribooyj (13. Januar 2008)

Demo 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)




----------



## der [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich sehr viele bilder von sämtlichen s-works,...soll ich mal ein paar reinstellen? interessieren die euch?



Na, dann lass doch mal sehen. Die Bikes oben sind ja wohl schon mal sahne


----------



## Mini-Martin (13. Januar 2008)

@arne1907
Einen flotten Hobel baust du Dir da zusammen!! Aber wenn dein Einsatzgebiet eh nicht so mit Bergen und Gelände gesegnet ist, wieso verbaust du denn keine Rennradcassette? Zum Beispiel eine 12-27 Dura Ace, die könntest du auch auf 11-27 umbauen. Das Gewicht der Kassette liegt bei ca. 180g. 
*>38g gespart*
Bei der Kette würde ich ebenfalls eine 10fach Rennradkette nehmen. Fahre ich schon sehr lange so. Haltbarkeit und Schaltperformance sind identisch, Gewicht bei meiner Ultegra gekürzt 249g inklusive PowerLock. 
*>20g gespart*

Zusammen ca. 60g weniger bei gleicher Alltagtauglichkeit!

Martin


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

Ja das wäre eine Überlegung wert.....

Habe bisher halt nie was Anderes gefahren als wie XTR oder XT
Kassette/Kette.

Hatte ja auch schon wegen Tune/KCMC Kassette und KMC Ketten
überlegt aber da liest man zu oft das die Schaltperformance und vorallem
die Haltbarkeit leidet.

DA wäre vllt. wirklich eine Alternative.
Merkt man denn Unterschiede im Schaltverhalten gegenüber XTR?


----------



## privilegia (13. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe auf Anraten einiger andere User dieses Forums die Dura Ace 12-27 Kassette einfach mal ausprobiert: ERSTE SAHNE ! 
Super Gewicht und gewohnte Schaltperformance!


----------



## privilegia (13. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß noch, das meine Kumpels damals vor fast 15 Jahren ( damals ein Schwinn PDG 70 ) häufig die 12-28 Kassetten von Shimano gefahren sind! Der eine Zahn macht nichts mehr aus, da auch die Kettenblätter vorn kleiner geworden sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

Ok, also Dura Ace Kassette 12-27 + Dura Ace Kette.....
Das Ganze als 9 oder 10 fach?


----------



## crossmäxer (13. Januar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1230

das ist mein album
sind denke ich zu viele, um alle reinzuladen, wem eines gefällt, der kann das ja tun.


----------



## privilegia (13. Januar 2008)

Also Dura Ace 9-fach Kassette mit 12-27 und 10fach Ultegra Kette oder KMC 10SL.


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Also Dura Ace 9-fach Kassette mit 12-27 und 10fach Ultegra Kette oder KMC 10SL.



Und es gibt keine Probleme bei 10fach Kette auf 9fach Kassette?
Wäre die KMC X9SL nicht auch ok?


----------



## privilegia (13. Januar 2008)

Wäre auch ok, aber schwerer, oder?
Ich würde die Ultegra bevorzugen!
Bei KMC scheiden sich hier im Forum auch die Geister!


----------



## Mini-Martin (13. Januar 2008)

Nein, es gibt KEINE Probleme mit einer 10fach Kette auf einem 9fach Antrieb. Funktioniert einwandfrei ohne EinschrÃ¤nkungen. Die KMC Kette bin ich noch nicht gefahren weil ich es nicht einsehe fÃ¼r ein VerschleiÃteil soviel Geld zu bezahlen. Die Shimano Ultegra 10fach Kette gibt es ab 17 â¬ und das Gewicht ist identisch. Wenn man will noch ein Sram KettenschloÃ dazu und fertig ist die leichte, haltbare, funktionierende und gÃ¼nstige Kette.
Martin


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

Naja ich habe mal die DA 12-27 und KMC X10SL bestellt....

Mal sehen wie es sich fährt und wie lange es hält, immer am Bestens wenn man selbst die Erfahrung macht....

Und immerhin 80g runter


----------



## mph (13. Januar 2008)

@arne1907

Deine Liste liest sich sehr gut.. Ich für meinen Teil Brauche aber BarEnds, ein 32 Ritzel hinten & gröbere Reifen. 

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @arne1907
> 
> Deine Liste liest sich sehr gut.. Ich für meinen Teil Brauche aber BarEnds, ein 32 Ritzel hinten & gröbere Reifen.
> 
> Gruß Max



Wohne wie gesagt im absoluten Flachland....  
Da reicht hinten auch 27er und Barends habe ich noch nie gefahren... müßt ich mal testen.
Und gröbere Reifen brauch ich eigentlich nur im Urlaub und dafür hab ich ein paar Race king 2.2 liegen.

Fahre ja auch keine Rennen, dann würde das Setup sicher bei einigen Teilen anders aussehen.


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Rahmen:	Specialized S-Works Carbon 19 Zoll	1343,0
> Gabel:	Magura Durin 100, gekürzt, inkl. Kralle	1454,0
> Steuersatz:	Cane Creek integriert	92,0
> Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Syntace + Alu	10,0
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (13. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Wohne wie gesagt im absoluten Flachland....
> Da reicht hinten auch 27er und Barends habe ich noch nie gefahren... müßt ich mal testen.
> Und gröbere Reifen brauch ich eigentlich nur im Urlaub und dafür hab ich ein paar Race king 2.2 liegen.
> 
> Fahre ja auch keine Rennen, dann würde das Setup sicher bei einigen Teilen anders aussehen.



kling logisch... Wird auf jeden Fall ein geiles Rad!!

Was wiegt denn der Conti?? die 505 g des Fast Trek sind mir irgendwie ein Dorn im Auge..

Gruß Max


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein Specialized SJ 2001 nach ner groÃen Umbau Aktion vom Wochenende







Fast alles neu bis auf Vorbau und Lenker und Cassette!!!
Neu:
Shimano XT Kurbel 2008
Shimano Shadow Schaltwerk 08
Shimano Umwerfer XT 08
Shimano Shifter SL 770 08
Shimano Klickpedale 08
Marzocchi XC600 90-130mm 2007
LaufrÃ¤der XR 4.2D + XT Naben
Shimano Scheibenbremse XT 08
Reifen 2.25 Nobby Nic und RR
DÃ¤mpfer, da bin ich noch unschlÃ¼ssig!
alles zusammen hat mich ca 900â¬
gekostet

Sushi


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> kling logisch... Wird auf jeden Fall ein geiles Rad!!
> 
> Was wiegt denn der Conti?? die 505 g des Fast Trek sind mir irgendwie ein Dorn im Auge..
> 
> Gruß Max



Also ich hatte den Race King 2.2 WC Edition geordert.....

Angegeben mit 460g

Der eine wog 472g das ist noch ok....

Der Andere 491g... der ist bereits Retour  

Aber diese Streuungen kennt man ja von Schwalbe.

Ich find halt die Optik vom RK super, baut schön hoch und die Seitenwand
macht sich auch gut durch die Wabenstruktur. Schau Dir mal Iggys neues Bike an,
da sieht mans gut.


----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

@ Sushi

Hat was und mal ne auffällige Farbe  

Ne schwarze Kurbel hätte aber noch besser gewirkt und bitte Züge kürzen
und Schrift Reifen/Felge übereinander bringen.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Race King 2.2 WC Edition
> 
> Aber diese Streuungen kennt man ja von Schwalbe.


----------



## der [email protected] (14. Januar 2008)

@ Sushi

schönes Bike !!! Die Farben kommen alle wieder! Jetzt ist das bike nicht mehr "RETRO" sondern wieder Top aktuell !!


----------



## pueftel (14. Januar 2008)

...ein aktuelles Foto von meinen s-works! Ab heute kommt es dann wieder in den Keller.





Geplante Änderungen sind: neue Bremse, neuer Umwerfer, Wechsel von 2.1 ss auf 2.3 ss und evtl. noch ein xtr shadow schaltwerk.


Frank


----------



## Lateralus (14. Januar 2008)

Der 2006er Rahmen sieht für meinen Geschmack immer noch am besten aus. Dazu ne rote Marta SL, nen LRS mit roten Nippeln...traumhaft. Leider fehlt mir das Geld dafür


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @ Sushi
> 
> schönes Bike !!! Die Farben kommen alle wieder! Jetzt ist das bike nicht mehr "RETRO" sondern wieder Top aktuell !!



Danke bin auch zufrieden mit dem Umbau  fehlt mir nur noch ein neuer
Dämpfer dür hinten  kommt die nächsten Monate auch noch..

Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (14. Januar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ...ein aktuelles Foto von meinen s-works! Ab heute kommt es dann wieder in den Keller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dein Bike hat mir von Anfang an super gefallen und die Ritchey passt einfach perfekt von der Optik her.
In manch schwacher Minute hab ich da auch schon drüber nachgedacht....
Für 90% meiner Einsatzgebiete würde die voll ausreichen 
und 1 kg runter...


----------



## Lateralus (14. Januar 2008)

Dann kannste aber gleich noch auf V-Brakes umstellen. Brauchste auch nicht. Ich versteh so ein Aufwand für ein Flachlandbike irgendwie eh nicht. Wie gesagt - da tuts ein Crosser doch auch. Ich finds total schade, dass Dein schönes Rad nicht richtig genutzt wird


----------



## arne1907 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich bau mir das Rad als Hobby auf und der Aufbau macht mir genauso viel Spass wie das Fahren selber, ich kann ja deswegen nun nicht extra umziehen.....

Bloss weil man im Flachland wohnt soll man kein hochwertiges HT fahren?
Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 7-8 Tkm und da will ich halt ein Top Bike fahren, welches mir gefällt und Spass macht, egal ob flach oder bergig...

Und wenns nen Crosser tut dann tuts auch vllt. nen Baumarkt Bike?

Dann müßten ja 99% aller Porsche und Ferrari Fahrer ihr Auto auch verkaufen, denn deren Wagen sieht auch nie ne Rennstrecke.....


----------



## Lateralus (14. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich bau mir das Rad als Hobby auf und der Aufbau macht mir genauso viel Spass wie das Fahren selber, ich kann ja deswegen nun nicht extra umziehen.....
> 
> Bloss weil man im Flachland wohnt soll man kein hochwertiges HT fahren?
> Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 7-8 Tkm und da will ich halt ein Top Bike fahren, welches mir gefällt und Spass macht, egal ob flach oder bergig...
> ...



Ist ja schon gut...nur keine Aufregung hier im besten Thread der Welt. Disharmonie brauchen wir hier nicht. Dafür gibts doch schon die "Sram gegen Shimano", "V-Break gegen Disc", "ist die SID steif genug für Disc oder nicht"-Freds. Ich bin eigentlich über die Atmosphäre und den Umgangston hier im Thread sehr begeistert.

Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich finde Dein Rad absolut klasse und wünsche Dir viel Spass damit. Wenn Du es öfter artgerecht nutzen würdest, würde es mich einfach noch mehr freuen, ok?


----------



## schuberth1 (14. Januar 2008)

@Arne

jetzt mal was ganz anderes, und wenn du die Durin weglässt, dafür eine Starrgabel nimmst und einen vernünftigen Gummi auf die Felgen spannst, sparst du dir locker ein Kilo. Die Durin kannste ja dann für die Berge montieren.

Für die City und das Flachland langt ein dicker Pneu doch locker aus.


----------



## arne1907 (14. Januar 2008)

@ Lateralus

War ja auch nicht böse gemeint meinerseits.
Kann doch nix dafür das ich hier wohne und mehr als 1-2x pro jahr Bikeurlaub
und ein paar WE Ausflüge Richtung passenden Untergrund ist halt nicht drin.

Und daher sind die Reifen völlig ok, Andere fahren damit im trockenen Rennen
also sollte es für meine Wald und Wiesenwege hier dicke reichen.


@ Schuberth1

Die Durin bleibt schon dran, next Gabel Upgrade erfolgt ers im März, vorher
ist das Objekt der Begierde noch nicht lieferbar.
Aber hab heute schon mal ein Paar Eggbeater Ti4 günstig geschossen, die Steinbach
sahen wirklich bissel blöd an dem Bike aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (14. Januar 2008)

Wie sieht denn der Gabelupgrade aus?
Und bei mir immer noch die Grundsatzfrage Disc oder nicht!
Bisher bin ich noch nicht gänzlich überzeugt! Habe noch keine Veranlassung gesehen! Ich baue mir erstmal den RaceKing drauf!

Mein letztes Upgrade war letzte Woche ein Easton Monkey lite SL CNT !
Ein Traum in 136 g!!!!


----------



## arne1907 (14. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Gabelupgrade aus?



Werds mal mit ner Schweizer versuchen


----------



## privilegia (14. Januar 2008)

Ist sie steif genug? Ansonsten nettes Teil! 

Sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Disc im Vergleich zur Avid Ultimate V-Brake?


----------



## arne1907 (14. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist sie steif genug? Ansonsten nettes Teil!



Gute Frage, konnt wohl bisher noch niemand testen da noch 
nicht lieferbar.


----------



## schuberth1 (14. Januar 2008)

Mensch Arne,
bei dir werden Träume gelebt. 

Egal für was du das Rad letztendlich nimmst, aber mir gefällt deine klare kompromisslose Linie.


----------



## crossmäxer (14. Januar 2008)

ohhh ja arne, du hasts drauf mit der auswahl deiner teile, geht leider bei mir net aber,...wenn ICH mal GROSS bin, dann....
..passt mir hoffentlich no a 17" *gg*
aber mal schnell eggbeater ti4 bestellen möcht ich au *love*


----------



## arne1907 (14. Januar 2008)

Das ist nur weil ich vom "Leichtbauwahn" angesteckt wurde seitdem ich
im anderen Forum bin.  
Denn wenn man sich da die Leichtbaugalerie unter Hardtails betrachtet, kann es ja nicht sein
das da kein Speci bei ist.....

Anfänglich wollt ich mir einfach nur nen nettes Speci zusammenbasteln was so
um die 10kg wiegen sollte und mein altes Stumpi ersetzt.....


----------



## privilegia (15. Januar 2008)

Auch ich würde gern noch die ein oder andere Sache verbauen. Aber ich bin froh erstmal meinen Traumbike mir im letzten November aufbauen zu können!
Vom 2002'er S-Works FSR zum Epic Carbon S-Works! ))
Aber der Wahn nimmt kein Ende, noch dort was und hier was Leichteres oder Edleres.
Aber im Moment trage ich doch das Geld zur Meisterschule. Die wollen immer was und dann noch mehr! :-(((
Aber hauptsache Schmuckurkunde!


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Das ist nur weil ich vom "Leichtbauwahn" angesteckt wurde seitdem ich
> im anderen Forum bin.
> Denn wenn man sich da die Leichtbaugalerie unter Hardtails betrachtet, kann es ja nicht sein
> das da kein Speci bei ist.....
> ...



Dafür kann man ja meines hernehmen. Ein nettes Speci um die 10 kg. 

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ob es möglich ist, hinter deine Teileliste auch mal deine Kaufpreise zu schreiben? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel mehr man ausgeben muss, um ein kg leichter zu werden.


----------



## der [email protected] (15. Januar 2008)

@schuberth1

Klasse Idee mit dem Preisvergleich. Dann müssten aber 2 Preise notiert werden! 1 x Listenpreis und 1 x Bezugspreis! wenn jemand ein Teil bei Ebay gekauft hat, kann es ja evtl. niemand für diesen Preis nachkaufen ( bei Interesse ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (15. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @schuberth1
> 
> Klasse Idee mit dem Preisvergleich. Dann müssten aber 2 Preise notiert werden! 1 x Listenpreis und 1 x Bezugspreis! wenn jemand ein Teil bei Ebay gekauft hat, kann es ja evtl. niemand für diesen Preis nachkaufen ( bei Interesse ).



Mir würden schon die tatsächlichen Kaufpreise genügen. Sollte jemand Glück ( bei Ibäh z. B.), oder Verhandlungsgeschick beim lokalen Händler haben, dann ist das OK und für die anderen sowieso nicht so nachzuvollziehen.

Da ja jeder, auch wenn er vom Leichtbaufieber geplagt ist, auf sein Geld schaut, ist es doch nur normal, dass er sein Sahnestückchen, möglichst günstig, zu erwerben versucht. 
Die Gefahr besteht nur darin, dass einem dann wirklich bewusst wird, was er da für sein "Fahrrad" ausgegeben hat. Auch könnte es sein, dass der Lebenspartner von den ganzen kostspieligen Aktionen etwas mitbekommt und der Hausfrieden dann irgendwo hängt.


----------



## no-pogo11 (15. Januar 2008)

Jetzt will ich mal! Dies ist eins von meinen 3 Specialized Carbon Rädern!
PS: Denn gleichen Rahmen biete ich zur zeit zum Verkauf an
Kostenpunkt 800,00EUR VB


----------



## no-pogo11 (15. Januar 2008)

Sattelstütze ist jetzt von Syntace. Kurbel jetzt von Tune mit einen 6Pack Innenlager!


----------



## no-pogo11 (15. Januar 2008)

Hier mein 2tes S-Works Carbon und von einen Rahmen mit meinen Stadtrad:


 
Als HTML (Auktion, Homepage):



Muss bei jeden Wetter her halten! Wenn ich keine lust mal habe mit meine Litespeed zu fahren!


 


 



Dieser Rahmen steht zur Zeit zum Verkauf! Zustand ist Neuwertig!!! Keine 200km bewegt!


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

@ np-pogo

Ein hübscher und stimmiger Aufbau, gefällt mir. Auch das "Grüne" 
Und der preis für den Rahmen ist fair, die 06er Carbon Rahmen gehen bei
Ebay auch für 800-900 Euro weg.


@ Schuberth

So eine Preisliste habe ich mir von Anfang an gemacht aber ich mag die garnicht anschauen..... Hatte ja keine Teile vom alten Bike übernommen und alles Neu gekauft.
Habe auch 2 Spalten gemacht, da der UVP doch stark abweicht vom tatsächlichen Verkaufspreis einiger Händler.

Nur ein paar Beispiele:
Avid Ultimate  570,-/370,-
Selle Teknologica   360,-/220,-
Durin   799,- / 670,-
Mavic SLR   875,-/ 679,-
Eggbeater 4ti   449,-/250,-
XTR Kurbel  375,-/270,-

Also lt. UVP lieg ich bei 6700,- und hab etwa 5400,- bezahlt insgesamt...
P.S. Meine Frau hat da zum Glück nicht wirklich den Durchblick.


----------



## fritzbox (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ np-pogo
> 
> Ein hübscher und stimmiger Aufbau, gefällt mir. Auch das "Grüne"
> Und der preis für den Rahmen ist fair, die 06er Carbon Rahmen gehen bei
> ...



Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten kann mir aber nicht glauben das du die Preise tatsächlich bezahlt hast. 
Das sind einige Sachen dabei die bekommst du im Netz günstiger  
z.B http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a5682/xtr_kurbel_fc-m_970.html


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ np-pogo
> 
> Ein hübscher und stimmiger Aufbau, gefällt mir. Auch das "Grüne"
> Und der preis für den Rahmen ist fair, die 06er Carbon Rahmen gehen bei
> ...



Ja ja, ich sag dir doch, da kommen einem die Tränen.
Soll ich dir mal sagen, was das in DM wären???  10.800 DM 
In Worten zehntausendachthundert. 

Oh mann, und da hat man dann noch Motorräder, Autos und in den Urlaub will man auch noch. 

Aber, wenn man es sich nicht vom Mund absparen muss, geht das schon, man muss eben wo anders Abstriche machen. 

Kauf deiner Frau mal ab und an ein paar Blumen, dann glaub sie nicht, dass du das letzte Hemd fürs Fahrrad ausgibst.


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

@ fritzbox


Ich habe die hinteren Preise bezahlt, der Vordere ist UVP und da habe ich lange gesucht und nichts Günstigeres gefunden.

bezahlt:

Avid Ultimate 370,-
Selle Teknologica 220,-
Durin  670,-
Mavic SLR  679,-
Eggbeater 4ti 250,-
XTR Kurbel 270,-


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Denn wenn man sich da die Leichtbaugalerie unter Hardtails betrachtet, kann es ja nicht sein
> das da kein Speci bei ist.....
> 
> .....




8,5kg ist auch nur bedingt leichtbauverdächtig.

ein solider Hardtailaufbau selbst mit dem Speci-Alu 19" Rahmen ist bei 8,5kg easy drin.


guckst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ fritzbox
> 
> 
> Ich habe die hinteren Preise bezahlt, der Vordere ist UVP und da habe ich lange gesucht und nichts Günstigeres gefunden.
> ...



Hallo,

ok mein Aufbau des S-Works dauert etwas länger aber mann kann schon so einiges mehr sparen wenn mann sucht. Ist ja auch noch Winter und fahren würde ich bei dem Wetter eh noch nicht.

Das habe ich soweit bezahlt:
XTR Kurbel 240,-
Statt Avid habe ich Marta SL 270,-
Durin, OK hat lange gedauert und ist wieder etwas komplizierter aber nur 500,-
Eggbeater habe ich auch überlegt, bekomme ich für ca. 190,-

Ich habe nur die Lauräder und meine alten XTR Pedale vom alten Rad, und das überlege ich auch noch, und komme komplett auf ca. 2500,-

Wenn ich die Pedale noch gegen Eggbeater 4ti tausche und mir ein Laufrad baue mit meiner alten Nabe (240s) und neuen Revo Speichen mit ZTR Olympic Felge liege ich wohl bei ca. 3000,- Euro

Hier noch mal die Teileliste:

Frame	S-Works HT Carbon 2008
Gabel	Magura Durin
Steuersatz	Cane Creek - Carbon
Vorbau	F99 - 90mm
Lenker	Race Face Next SL 25,4
Sattelstütze	Specialize Carbon 30.9
Sattel	Specialized Toupe
Sattelklemme	36.9
Laufrad Vorn	DT240S,xd4.1
Laufrad Hinten	DT240S,xd4.1
Schnellspanner	DT-Swiss
Bremse vorn	Magura Marta SL 180
Bremse hinten	Magura Marta SL 160
Kurbel	XTR
Schaltung	X.0 - Drehgriff
Schaltwerk	X.0
Reifen-Vorn	RK 2.2
Reifen-Hinten	RK 2.2
Schlauch V+H	
Flaschenhalter	Carbon
Umwerfer	XTR 34.9 Downswing
Kranz	XT 11-32
Kette	XTR 9-fach
Pedale	XTR

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

Hat irgendjemand nen älteren Toupe rumfliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht? Farbe egal, müsste nur 143 mm Breite sein. Ich hätte nämlich gern auf meinem DAUM-Ergometer den gleichen Sattel wie am HT. Und ich habe einfach keine Lust, dafür wieder 100 Ocken zu latzen. Kann mir da jemand für schmales Geld aushelfen? 

@Stump: Du hast bei Deiner Bikemarktanzeige 100g draufgeschlagen - wunder Dich nicht, wenn die Durin so niemand nimmt


----------



## Stump1967 (15. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Stump: Du hast bei Deiner Bikemarktanzeige 100g draufgeschlagen - wunder Dich nicht, wenn die Durin so niemand nimmt


Oh danke werde ich gleich mal ändern.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Januar 2008)

falls es jemanden interessiert:

ich hatte gestern ein S-Works Stumpjumper Rahmenkit Größe L in den Fingern und auf der Waage stehen:

Rahmen wiegt 2,72kg mit Umwerfer und Sattelklemme ohne Steuersatz und ohne Stütze
Gabel wiegt 1,56kg mit Schaftrohr in Originallänge

MfG
Stefan


----------



## fritzbox (15. Januar 2008)

Die Gabel wiegt aber dann 100 gr mehr wie die Gabel am Stumpjumper Pro aus der Bike 01/08


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Januar 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Die Gabel wiegt aber dann 100 gr mehr wie die Gabel am Stumpjumper Pro aus der Bike 01/08



ich weiss, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...  Ich wüsste aber nicht, ob da noch irgendwelcher Kram an der Gabel dran war. Zumindest hatte ich nix gesehen. Verpackungsmaterial war schon alles weg.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (15. Januar 2008)

ich interessiere mich für ein epic.

beim händler steht noch ein epic expert 2007, dass ich günstiger bekommen würde.

meine fragen:

- ist der dämpfer am epic expert 2008 so viel anders/besser?
- ist der alu epic 2008 neu? hompage:
Epic FSR M5 alloy, fully manipulated frame w/ new larger diameter/stiffer ORE DT/TT, hollow alloy shock link, sealed cartridge bearings, 100mm travel, replaceable derailleur hanger

grüsse


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

Kurze Antwort: wenn der Preis Dir zusagt - nimms einfach. Richtig neu wird erst das Epic 2009 werden.


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> 8,5kg ist auch nur bedingt leichtbauverdächtig.
> 
> ein solider Hardtailaufbau selbst mit dem Speci-Alu 19" Rahmen ist bei 8,5kg easy drin.
> 
> ...



Ja da haste Recht aber beide S-Works haben V-Brakes. 

Und das eine ist ein 17er Rahmen.

Und schau mal meine Teileliste, dann siehste was das für ein Krampf war.
So easy fand ich das nicht mit 19 Zoll, Disc + 100mm

Klar, mit anderen LR wären locker -250g drin gewesen.....


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Das habe ich soweit bezahlt:
> XTR Kurbel 240,-
> Statt Avid habe ich Marta SL 270,-
> Durin, OK hat lange gedauert und ist wieder etwas komplizierter aber nur 500,-
> Eggbeater habe ich auch überlegt, bekomme ich für ca. 190,-



Ohne Sponsor Für neue 100er Durin Disc Only 500,- ??? Krass  
Und Eggbeater 4Ti für 190,- Neu?

Hmm und ich dachte meine Preise waren da schon ok.....


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Soeben eingetrudelt, nun fehlt nicht mehr viel.

SLR 08 VR




SLR 08 HR




Schmolke TLO 58cm




Schmolke Lenkerstopfen


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

Optisch finde ich die SLR echt absolut heiss. Meiner Meinung nach eben nur zu teuer. Aber klasse sehen die Dinger schon aus...gerade die farbige Speiche...wow...wieviel hast Du eigentlich für den Schmolke bezahlt?


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich die SLR echt absolut heiss. Meiner Meinung nach eben nur zu teuer. Aber klasse sehen die Dinger schon aus...gerade die farbige Speiche...wow...wieviel hast Du eigentlich für den Schmolke bezahlt?




Naja die LR hatte ich schon vor Ewigkeiten bestellt und bezahlt, da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht viel Durchblick und dachte die SLR sind das 
Non Plus Ultra.....
Heute weiss ich das sie viel zu teuer und zu schwer sind und würde sie sicher nicht mehr nehmen aber nun fahre ich sie erst mal und mach mir vllt. Ende des Jahres Gedanken über neue LR......

Den Lenker habe ich direkt bei Schmolke geordert und für mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Daher habe ich auch den off. UVP von 219,- bezahlt.
Das Gute ist halt das sie den lenker dort genau für Dich nach deinen Vorgaben wie Breite, Fahrergewicht und Einsatzzweck anfertigen.
Meiner ist sogar bis 95kg zugelassen und halt 58 cm breit.
Lieferung hatte auch nur 3 Tage gedauert nach telefonischer Bestellung.
Momentan haben sie alle Größen und Gewichtsklassen auf Vorrat liegen.
Lieferung per Rechnung.


----------



## CLang (15. Januar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> ich interessiere mich für ein epic.
> 
> beim händler steht noch ein epic expert 2007, dass ich günstiger bekommen würde.
> 
> ...



vielleicht falsch formuliert...
es geht weniger darum ein schnäppchen zu machen. sondern das rad zu pimpen. dementsprechend wäre da das epic comp 2008 interessant. gerade in titan/schwarz gefällt es mir sehr gut. die schwachen teile werden sowieso nach und nach ausgetauscht.
es geht nur um den rahmen bzw. dämpfer!

im 2008 katalog: "...überarbeitetes ORE Unter- und Oberrohr,..."

vielleicht kann doch mich noch jemand "aufklären"!


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Januar 2008)

ich glaube die SLR werden gut passen


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

Denke auch. Los, anbauen, Lenker dran und FOTO

P.S.: Neidisch auf alle Carbon-Rahmen-Besitzer bin ich immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse "Baustellen - Innenaufnahmen"   

Jetzt fällt mir aber mal auf wie hoch die 100er Durin baut.....
Wie soll ich da ne vernünftige Sattelüberhöhung hinbekommen?
Werd wohl den Original Trichter-Spacer entfernen damit der Vorbau tiefer kommt. Allerdings hat der nach unten hin eine Gummidichtung dran.
Braucht man die oder tuts auch nen normaler, schmaler Spacer?
Vorbau ist ja schon negativ montiert......

Und "Weiße" Gabel bleibt, sieht nun montiert doch ganz gut aus und bildet einen guten Kontrast und das Rot der Gabel harmoniert auch mit den Naben, zumindest nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> P.S.: Neidisch auf alle Carbon-Rahmen-Besitzer bin ich immer noch



Verklingel Deinen in der Bucht und hol Dir z.B. den ein paar Post weiter vorn
angebotenen 06er.
Der Preis war ja ok und VHB.
Und Deinen bekommste doch gut los.
Ich habe meinen 06er M4 Stumpjumper für 500,- losbekommen.
Ok, der sah aus wie neu aber Deiner ist doch auch noch Top.


----------



## mph (15. Januar 2008)

@arne1907 sieht doch gut aus!!!

bei mir gehts auch weiter:

Das Licht war leider schon fast weg... Wie findet ihr die roten nokons??zu viel?? Der LockOut Hebel sieht verboten aus ich weiß, ist in Arbeit!!


















Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Hmm, das mit den roten Nokons ist immer sehr subjektiv.....

Ich persönlich finde Lack Rot und Eloxalrot immer nicht so passend aber Andere gefällts halt.

Wenn Du es ok findest dann passt es doch.  

Man so viele Neuaufbauten zur Zeit.


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Verklingel Deinen in der Bucht und hol Dir z.B. den ein paar Post weiter vorn
> angebotenen 06er.
> Der Preis war ja ok und VHB.
> Und Deinen bekommste doch gut los.
> ...



Tja, leider ist das aber ein 19er. Ich brauch nen 18er. Ausserdem müsste ich dann selbst bei nem guten Kurs noch locker 800-900 Ocken drauflegen und die habe ich leider momentan nicht


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Er hatte den 06er Carbon für 800 VHB angeboten


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber den 19 Zöller


----------



## José94 (15. Januar 2008)

Irgenwie Verkaufen sich die 08 stumpjumper wie warme semmeln wenn meiner dann auch noch dazukommt 
lg José


----------



## José94 (15. Januar 2008)

sry hab  ich noch vergessen mir gefallen alle räder !Ich finde der crossmax basst supa in den den schwarzen stumpi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> ..wenn meiner dann auch noch dazukommt
> lg José




*BILDER!*


----------



## Lateralus (15. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> *BILDER!*



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund 

Übrigens klasse, das hier im "besten Thread der Welt" wieder richtig Leben aufkommt. Klasse...für mich als totalem Speci-Fetischisten


----------



## arne1907 (15. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> ...für mich als totalem Speci-Fetischisten



sind wir das nicht Alle oder würden wir sonst Anno 2008 noch Carbonrahmen kaufen die 300g schwerer als die Konkurrenz sind  

Naja... hatte ja vor 2 Wochen selber mit dem Geld in der Hand dagestanden
und überlegt obs nicht doch nen leichterer Scale oder Simplon wird.....

Aber dann lief mir zum Glück der 07er übern Weg in  SCHWARZ


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Januar 2008)




----------



## fritzbox (15. Januar 2008)

Weiss jemand ob die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero wenigstens einen ähnlichen Farbton aufweissen wie das Speci,wären eine schöne alternative zum Crossmax SLR


----------



## Racer09 (16. Januar 2008)

Hi, hab eben mal ne Teileliste per Excel für mein Epic erstellt,... ein paar wenige Teile fehlen noch, dafür sind ca Gewichte eingesetzt. Unterm Strich bin ich sehr positiv vom Gesamtgewicht überrascht....

Rahmen Epic S-Works M5 M, incl Foxdämpfer 2510 
Gabel Manitou R7 MRD Absolut 100mm, weiß ca 1300 
Steuersatz Chris King 1 1/8 rot, incl Kappe + Schraube + Kralle 120,6 
Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, noch mit Stahlschrauben 106 
Lenker Schmolke TLO 74,6 
Griffe Extralite Ultragrips, incl Stopfen 18,8 
Bremse Formula ORO GM tuned 513,2 
Schalthebel XTR 970 tuned 211,1 
Schaltzüge Nokon, rot 71,2 
Kurbel XTR 970 , 175mm 782 
Umwerfer XTR 952er, Topswing, tuned 109,4 
Pedale Look Quarz ca 220 
Sattelklemme FRM 12,5 
Sattelstütze Easton EC 90 Zero, tuned ca 160 
Sattel Tune Speedneedle, Leder, schwarz 95,6 
Schaltwerk XTR 970, Shadow, kurzer Käfig 180,2 
Kette SRAM Hollow Pin 264 
Kassette Dura Ace 12-27, incl. Tune Edelzwicker 176 
Hinterrad DT 240S, 32L., Notubes ZTR Race, DT Rvolutionspeichen  
Vorderrad DT 240S, 32L., Notubes ZTR Race, DT Rvolutionspeichen ca 1290 
Bremsscheiben 2 x Notubes 160mm Aludiscs incl 12Ti.schrauben 133,9 
Felgenband FRM Whitape incl. Ventile 
Latexmilch FRM/Notubes ca 170 
Reifen 2 x Schwalbe Furious Fred 2,0 590 
Schnellspanner Tune , rot 51 
Flaschenhalter Noname Carbon(22,3gr.) + 6 Aluschrauben 27,7 
Kettenstrebenschutz Specialized 21,2 
Fett, Öl usw.  30 

 9238,8 


Um aber auch einigen Kritikern direkt den Wind bezüglich der Reifen und der Bremsscheiben aus den Segeln zu nehmen, der gelistete LRS ist ein reiner Trockenwetter Race LRS. Neben dem bekomme ich noch einen LRS (DT 240S, ZTR Olympic, Revospeichen), Formula Stahldisc, Speedkings SS 2,3 oder Racing Ralph, zum wechseln. Ein dritter LRS für Schlamm ist in Planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (16. Januar 2008)

Top Gewicht für nen Epic  


"Bremse Formula ORO GM tuned 513,2"

Aber was haste da getuned?
Die ist doch Original mit 800g angegeben und ne FR Bremse  

Gewicht: 396 gr (vorne); 414 gr (hinten)


----------



## Racer09 (16. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Top Gewicht für nen Epic
> 
> 
> "Bremse Formula ORO GM tuned 513,2"
> ...



Augen auf, Gewichtsangabe ist ohne Bremsscheiben und Schrauben zur Scheibenbefestigung. Zudem sind die Gewichtsangaben von Formula mit großen Scheiben, zwei IS Adaptern. Desweiteren hab ich noch divers Schrauben gegen Alu und Titan getauscht. FR Bremse stimmt nicht ganz, im Grunde sind alle ORO-Modelle identisch, sind nur minimale Unterschiede. Bin Gewichtsmäßig jetzt sogar so unter der Puro


----------



## arne1907 (16. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, Scheiben haste ja extra aufgelistet


----------



## José94 (16. Januar 2008)

Sorry aber die Bilder müssen noch warten is erst bestellt und es ist ein expert ,den ich dann schritt für schritt tunen werde als Schüler ist das Budget hald begrenzt !Schlecht ist auch nicht dass ich mit dem Speci händler verwandt ist 
LG José


----------



## José94 (16. Januar 2008)

sry am schluss "bin" ned dass i no ihr noch meint ich bin ein analphabet


----------



## arne1907 (16. Januar 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Schlecht ist auch nicht dass ich mit dem Speci händler verwandt ist
> LG José



Solche Verwandschaft hätte ich auch gerne  

Aber naja, bei den meißten Händlern ist deren EK höher als die
VK Preise im Web.....


----------



## José94 (16. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Solche Verwandschaft hätte ich auch gerne
> 
> Aber naja, bei den meißten Händlern ist deren EK höher als die
> VK Preise im Web.....



Bei welchen ? Kann ich eine Addresse haben?


----------



## Lateralus (16. Januar 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Bei welchen ? Kann ich eine Addresse haben?



Versteh ich nicht...willst Du teurer einkaufen oder wie?


----------



## arne1907 (16. Januar 2008)

Verstehe ich auch nicht  

Ich meinte, das viele Einzelhändler beim Einkauf ihrer Ware mehr bezahlen als wie dieselbe Ware bei Onlinehändlern am Endverbraucher verkauft wird.


----------



## José94 (16. Januar 2008)

Verdammt irgendwie is heute nicht mein Tag mir haut nix hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Heute eingetrudelt......

Direkt in USA gekauft, inkl. Porto, Zoll, MwSt 120 Euro bezahlt.

Thomson Masterpiece SB  30,9/350






Standard Schrauben und Zylindermuttern






Titan Schrauben und Zylindermuttern






Sicher gibt es Leichtere aber zum S-Works gehört ne Thomson
wie Butter zum Brot  

Und gibts bei dem Gewicht eine Alternative die sowas aushält?


----------



## Lateralus (17. Januar 2008)

Sowas sollte kein Rad aushalten müssen


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Aber er ist sportlich unterwegs, sogar mit Hakenpedale :;

Ps.S. Die Stütze sieht angebaut zusammen mit dem Sattel sooo geil aus


----------



## tom*simpson (17. Januar 2008)

hoffentlich reichen dir die 350mm Länge.

der Auszug ist bei mir gerade grenzwertig am Max-Strich, die Elite Länge von 367 wär mir lieber.


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Jo reicht, bin noch 1 cm über MAX Markierung drin und unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr.






Ob ich die Züge kürze?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

sabber, lecker wird dein Rad, 
ich warte ja schon voller Vorfreude auf das neue Epic Modell, ich hoffe die machen was richtig geiles daraus


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Ist denn da was geplant und gibts schon Bilder im Web?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ist denn da was geplant und gibts schon Bilder im Web?




ein neues Modell soll 2009 kommen, Bilder gibts noch keine, wird wohl noch bis August dauern bis man Bilder zu sehen bekommt, 
dann entscheide ich obs ein Carbon HT oder ein Epic gibt


----------



## crossmäxer (17. Januar 2008)

zum neuen modell:
laut aussage eines herrn aus der marketingabteilung bei specialized, soll das neue epic einen hinterbau in der art des "rocker-link" wie beim stumpi 08 und enduro sl 07 bekommen.. der dämpfer sitzt (steht) vor dem sitzrohr.
grüße ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> zum neuen modell:
> laut aussage eines herrn aus der marketingabteilung bei specialized, soll das neue epic einen hinterbau in der art des "rocker-link" wie beim stumpi 08 und enduro sl 07 bekommen.. der dämpfer sitzt (steht) vor dem sitzrohr.
> grüße ben



nee bitte nicht, 
ich will 2 Flaschenhalter,
dann hätte ich ja mein Giant NSR behalten können , da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## crossmäxer (17. Januar 2008)

naja is ja noch nicht sicher, bei  speci hoffentlich schon **
aber das epic würde mir dann auch nicht so gefallen....
man wird sehen...


----------



## privilegia (17. Januar 2008)

Bitte nicht so den Dämpfer am neuen Epic!
@ arne: Nimm bitte diesen Spacer raus! Dreh den Vorbau um, und benutze einen einfachen Carbon-Spacer!


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so den Dämpfer am neuen Epic!
> @ arne: Nimm bitte diesen Spacer raus! Dreh den Vorbau um, und benutze einen einfachen Carbon-Spacer!



Ja ich finde den Trichter auch unmöglich aber der hat nach unten eine Gummidichtung.... Ist die wichtig oder kann ich ganz normale Spacer auch fahren?

Und mit normale Spacer sieht der Übergang dann so blöd aus durch den integrierten Steuersatz....

Noch eine Frage.....
Habe grade mal Tretlagerbreite wegen Kurbeln nachgemessen, kommt es
hin das S-Works BSA 73 hat?


----------



## tom*simpson (17. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ja ich finde den Trichter auch unmöglich aber der hat nach unten eine Gummidichtung.... Ist die wichtig oder kann ich ganz normale Spacer auch fahren?
> 
> Und mit normale Spacer sieht der Übergang dann so blöd aus durch den integrierten Steuersatz....



du brauchst keinen Spacer sondern nen flachen Deckel für den Cane Creek Steuersatz.
dein Bike baut vorne schon sehr hoch, wozu Spacer?

Deckel:


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> du brauchst keinen Spacer sondern nen flachen Deckel für den Cane Creek Steuersatz.
> dein Bike baut vorne schon sehr hoch, wozu Spacer?
> 
> Deckel:




Naja ich würde dann doch lieber noch Spacer zwischen haben und den Vorbau negativ fahren. Wenn ich nen Deckel und kein Spacer nehm, dann
müßt ich entweder über dem Vorbau Spacer setzten, was blöd aussieht oder
die Gabel noch mehr kürzen, was wieder blöd ist wenn man sie mal wieder verkaufen will denn der Schaft ist momentan schon auf 21cm gekürzt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom*simpson (17. Januar 2008)

wenn die Gabel verkauft werden soll, mag das Sinn machen.
Ansonsten hast du mit der 470mm hoch bauenden Gabel schon so einen Chopper, das wäre in der Steigung wirklich Käse mit noch zusätzlich Spacern.

der Vorbau ist auf dem Bild "negativ" , anders kenne ich das bei Race-hardtails nicht


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Ja das Ding baut höher als ich dachte....

Glaube die Geometrie der Rahmen wurde erst bei den 08er Modellen angepasst für 100mm. Hier hätte sich ne 80er doch besser getan....


----------



## tom*simpson (17. Januar 2008)

wenn deine Schrankwand waagrecht steht, sieht das nach ca. 2-3cm Überhöhung aus.


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Hehe, jo stimmt und das ist nicht wirklich viel.

Allerdings bin ich auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und auch nicht mehr auf der Hatz nach der letzten zehntel Sekunde.


----------



## arne1907 (18. Januar 2008)

Inzwischen kam auch die Sattelklemme... Tune Würger Skyline....
aber das Teil ist schon wieder Retour.

Die Verarbeitung war einfach saumiserabel und an den markierten Stellen hatte sie noch richtig scharfe Kanten...

Sorry aber wenn man 60 Euro für eine Klemme ausgibt, dann kann man mehr erwarten und ich habe da keine Lust dann noch selber feilen zu müssen....

Hab nun eine Extralite geordert, die in Alu auch nur 5g mehr wiegt und einen
soliden Eindruck macht.

Tune Würger Skyline 6g




Extralite 11g





Und diese ist bereits in Arbeit, dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen....  





Und das "süße" Teil ist auch unterwegs, was fürs Auge beim Fahren.  6,5g inkl. Schraube


----------



## mph (18. Januar 2008)

ICh hab mein Lock Out - Zug bearbeitet:















Jetzt fehlen noch Puro Leitungen, ne "richtige" Sattelstütze, ein paar Schrauben aus Alu, ein paar aus Titan & ...

Gruß MAx


----------



## Lateralus (18. Januar 2008)

@arne: hatte langfristig auch den Carbon-Würger im Auge...aber sowas...wo haste den denn für 60 Euronen her und woher haste zu welchem Preis die Extralite-Klemme? Ist die denn auch für Carbon-Rahmen zugelassen?

@mph: klasse Bike. Schon wieder eins, wo ich neidisch werde ...oder eigentlich ist es kein Neid...freu mich ja auch mit Euch...


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @arne: hatte langfristig auch den Carbon-Würger im Auge...aber sowas...wo haste den denn für 60 Euronen her und woher haste zu welchem Preis die Extralite-Klemme? Ist die denn auch für Carbon-Rahmen zugelassen?



Also der Würger war von Bike24 und kam glaub sogar 67,-

Die Extralite ist für alle Rahmen zugelassen und bei http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/ für 29,- auf Lager.

In der Bucht verkauft übrigens immer Jemand ne Sattelklemme die Baugleich mit Tune Würger ist, für 39,-.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Sattelklemme-8g-aehnl-Tune-Wuerger-Skyline_W0QQitemZ160199241245QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> ICh hab mein Lock Out - Zug bearbeitet:
> 
> 
> Gruß MAx



Ich auch, hab ihn abgebaut, minus 35g  

Aber hübsches radl bastelste Dir da.  

Auf welche Stütze biste denn aus?
Halt "Kult" Thomson MP oder "leicht" Schmolke?

*Hat noch wer nen Tip wo es Extralite E-Bones W unter UVP gibt?*


----------



## der [email protected] (19. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (19. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und das "süße" Teil ist auch unterwegs, was fürs Auge beim Fahren.  6,5g inkl. Schraube



Hallo Arne,

woher hast Du den die Ahead-Kappe?


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Arne,
> 
> woher hast Du den die Ahead-Kappe?



Direkt bei Extralite bestellt www.extralite.com


----------



## schuberth1 (19. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Direkt bei Extralite bestellt www.extralite.com



Was hältst du von der Extralite Sattelstütze? Ist mit 184 Gr. bei 400 mm in 30,9 auch nicht zu verachten. Was soll die Kosten?

Edit: Habs selbst gefunden.


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Ja die ist nicht schlecht und auch billiger als die Thomson MP aber für
Sättel mit Carbongestell bevorzuge ich lieber eine Stütze mit breiterer
Klemmung und die ist mir bei der Extralite bissel schmal an der Wippe.
Da ist die Belastung aufs Carbongestell durch die Klemmkraft doch höher
als bei der Thomson.

Extralite





Thomson


----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @arne: hatte langfristig auch den Carbon-Würger im Auge...aber sowas...wo haste den denn für 60 Euronen her und woher haste zu welchem Preis die Extralite-Klemme? Ist die denn auch für Carbon-Rahmen zugelassen?
> 
> @mph: klasse Bike. Schon wieder eins, wo ich neidisch werde ...oder eigentlich ist es kein Neid...freu mich ja auch mit Euch...



Freut mich das es dir / euch gut gefällt!!Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.. 

Seht ihr noch Potential leichter zu werden??denn irgendwie hätte ich die 8 vor dem Komma schon gern ...??Wo bei ich mich schwer tu auf kosten der Funktion Gewicht zu verliehren..Was wiegt eigentlich der 2008 Racing Ralph??

Ist es normal das *eine *Titan Schraube für die Scheibe der Scheibenbremse knapp 8 Euro kostet & man so schnell auf +200 Euro kommt, für´s Schrauben tuning??Hatte das irgendwie günstiger im Kopf  



arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich auch, hab ihn abgebaut, minus 35g
> 
> Aber hübsches radl bastelste Dir da.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Blumen!!Kann ich nur zurück geben, dein Rad wir auch verdammt geil/leicht/edel!! Wobei ich sagen muss das mir die "Flammen" auf dem Oberrohr nicht so richtig gefallen wollen..

Ich hätte gern die Tune in Carbon!!Aber ab wann es die gibt ist wohl nicht sooo sicher.. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (19. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Ist es normal das *eine *Titan Schraube für die Scheibe der Scheibenbremse knapp 8 Euro kostet & man so schnell auf +200 Euro kommt, für´s Schrauben tuning??Hatte das irgendwie günstiger im Kopf



Nein nein, eine Schraube von Syntace kostet ca 3 Euro. Aber frag mal bei felixthewolf an - der vertreibt die auch. Da kannste gleich ganze Sets ordern. Und schreib ihm mal, dass ich Dich vermittelt habe


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Seht ihr noch Potential leichter zu werden??denn irgendwie hätte ich die 8 vor dem Komma schon gern ...??Wo bei ich mich schwer tu auf kosten der Funktion Gewicht zu verliehren..Was wiegt eigentlich der 2008 Racing Ralph??
> 
> Ist es normal das *eine *Titan Schraube für die Scheibe der Scheibenbremse knapp 8 Euro kostet & man so schnell auf +200 Euro kommt, für´s Schrauben tuning??Hatte das irgendwie günstiger im Kopf
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte zwei RR 08 in 2.1 und die wogen 455g und 475g.
Habe aber auch schon Exemplare mit 440g und 500g gesehen.  
Eine Alternative wären auch Conti Race King Worldcup in 2.2.
Wiegen auch so 450g - 480g aber sind vom Grip her besser als RR
und bauen auch sehr hoch was eine gute Dämpfung beim HT bringt.

Müßtest mal ne aktuelle Teileliste reinstellen damit man sehen kann wo nach was machbar ist und was es momentan wiegt.

Welche "Flammen"?

Die Carbon Tune finde ich hässlich aber ist ja Geschmackssache.
Thomson oder TLO


----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

@Lateralus Danke. Werde ich machen.. 

Mit den Reifen muss ich mal schauen, wenn mir am Ende genau die ca. 100g die man mit dem Conti oder Schwalbe sparen kann fehlen werd ich die Reifen tauschen..

@arne1907

guck mal auf dein Oberrohr, vorne am Steuersatz ist dein Rahmen ja silber und auf dem silber sind weiße Flammen oder anders rum..

Die thomson passt aber optisch nicht richtig an mein Rad finde ich.. & bei Schmolke weiß ich nicht so recht. Bleib noch die Easton!?

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Warum soll die Thomson bei Dir nicht passen optisch?

Hast doch dasselbe Rad nur in Rot.

Und Schmolke ist halt sauteuer aber die fertigen die Stützen maßgeschneidert auf Dein Gewicht und Einsatz an, es gibt nichts Leichteres als ne TLO bei selber Stabilität.

Und den Reifen würde ich auf jeden Fall wechseln.
Die Speci Reifen sind nicht so der Hit.
Du bekommst für relativ wenig Geld 2 neue Reifen, die besser sind und obendrein sparste noch ca. 180 Gramm.
Ein besseres Verhältnis von Preis/Gewichtseinsparung haste sonst nirgends und das noch mit Performance Gewinn.
Der Speci wiegt doch um die 550g......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

zur thomson: ich hab fast keine schwarz glänzenden Teile verbaut, deswegen denke ich das sie nicht so gut passen würde..

Ich hab den 2008 Rahmen ohne Flammen.. Die Flammen find ich nicht wirklich schlimm nur ohne gefällt mir der Rahmen noch besser.

Der Fast Trek den ich montiert hab wiegt 505 / 507 g ist aber schon ein Tubless Reifen.


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Dein Speci reifen in Tubeless mit 505g ist 100% nicht möglich!

Also der Fast Trek den ich hier hatte wog 550g in 2.0 und Tubetype.

Das wieg mal selber nach, ich kennen keinen Reifen der als Tubeless 500g
wiegt ausser Slicks wie Furious Fred. Selbst Racing Ralph kommt in 2.1 Tubeless
auf rund 600g.


----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

Alle gewichte die ich hier rein schreibe habe ich selbst gewogen, wenn nicht schreib ich es immer dazu!

Dann ist es vielleicht kein Tublessreifen.. Mein Händler meinte aber das Spezi 2008 nur noch solche herstellt. Fast Trak SLK steht drauf.


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Ne das ist ein Tubetype und mit 1.9 Breite sauschwer 

Nimm einen 2.1. Schwalbe RR oder Conti 2.2. RK und Du hast bessere Fahreigenschaften
bei weniger Gewicht.

Poste doch mal bitte eine Teileliste mit Gewicht.


----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

Als ich die Dinger drauf gemacht hab hatte ich auch schon Tränen in den Augen...  

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Naja wenn Du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst, dann findest Du bei keinem
Teil sonst die Möglichkeit für rund 60 Euro 100 Gramm zu sparen.
Schläuche mal ausgenommen  

Wieviel wiegt es denn momentan und was ist dein Ziel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

Der aktuelle Stand ist:

- Rahmen	S-Works Carbon HT 2008 18"	1297 g mit Canti Aufnahmen - ??g Cantisockel
- Gabel	Pace RC-39 C-Type (20 cm Schaft + Kralle + Lock Out)	1392 g - ??g (gekürzt) - ??g Lock out umbau

- Steuersatz	Specialized Carbon 2008	58 g
- Vorbau	F 99 (120mm) + Titanschrauben 	103 g + 9g Spezi Aheadkappe Carbon

- Lenker	585mm 3° Race Face Next SL	133 g 
- Sattelstütze	S Works	Spezi 223g 
- Sattel	Flite SLR Kit Cabonio	138 g
- Würger	Self made	5,8 g
- Kurbel	XTR 2007	788 g 
- Innenlager	XTR 2007	inkl.
- Pedale	4 Ti 	169 g
- Schalthebel	Sram X 0 2008 Dreh-Griffe	200 g 
- Schaltwerk	Sram X 0 2008 Medium 	197 g
- Umwerfer	XTR FD M-953 	129 g 
- Casette	XTR 2007 (11-32)	224 g
- Kette	Dura Ace	282 g 
- Hörnchen	Tune RH 1 	61 g
- Schaltzüge	Nokon	104 ??
- Griffe Race Face 	RF 67g (gekürzt)
- Lenker Endstopfen	Race Face	9g
- VR komplett	Fast Trek / Schnellspanner / Tublesskit+Milch / Formula Scheiben+Schrauben	   1463 g Fast Trak / 1392 g 2007 RR 

- HR komplett	Fast Rek / Schnellspanner / Tublesskit+Milch / Formula Scheiben+Schrauben  / XTR Casette	1812 g Fast Trak / 1618 g  2007 RR  

- VR Bremse 	K18 Bremse + Carbon Hebel + K18 Leitungen + Adapter + Stahlschrauben	267 g - ??g (Puro -Leitungen & -Schrauben )

- HR Bremse	K18 Bremse + Carbon Hebel + K18 Leitungen + Adapter + Stahlschrauben	287 g - ??g (Puro -Leitungen & -Schrauben )

		 9,1938kg

+ Fett + Flaschenhalter + Kettenstreben schutz


Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht, da es noch nicht fertig ist & ich keine Waage hab ...

Ich will noch die Bremse umbauen (Puro Leitungen), die Stahlschrauben der Bremse gegen welche aus titan ersetzen & Schaltwerk Umwerfer usw. noch mit Aluschrauben bestücken. 

Ziel ist so leicht wie möglich bei voller Funktion.

Gruß Max


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Jo reicht, bin noch 1 cm über MAX Markierung drin und unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@arne1907:Geiles Bike hast du da!!!


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> @arne1907:Geiles Bike hast du da!!!



Danke  

Und wenn die mit der Lieferung für die letzten Teile mal aus dem A...
kommen würden könnt ich es auch endlich fertig stellen und fahren....


----------



## Lateralus (19. Januar 2008)

@mph: an dem Bike ein 133g-Lenker ist meiner Meinung nach nicht tragbar. Wiegt der leichteste Raceface nicht nur 100g? Oder Du nimmst den besten Easton - 99g. Haste wieder knapp 40g gespart. oder nen Schhmolke - nochmal 20g runter.

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt ne Pace fahren willst käme auch die neue R7 MRD TPC in Frage. Hat auch nen RLO und wiegt ungekürzt nur ca. 1250 - 1300 g. Macht wieder ca. 100 g.


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

@ mph

Naja da geht noch Einiges aber das ist halt immer eine Frage des Budgets
und der optischen Vorstellungen......

Lenker:  Schmolke TLO -60g

Stütze: Thomson MP -45g, Schmolke TLO -100g, KCNC Ti -60g?

Sattel: Speedneedle -45g, Becker/AX -70g?

Kurbel: Clavi/FRM -230g, E-Bones/FRM -170g, XTR/FRM -38g

Kassette: DuraAce -50g

Kette: KMC X10SL -60g

Griffe: Extralite -50g

Bremse: Avid Ultimate -70g, Marta SL -100g, Hope Mini Pro -150g

Bremsscheiben: Hope Pro -70g, Alu Disc -100g

...um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.

Obs dann noch 100% alltagstauglich bzw. renntauglich mit dem einen
oder anderen Teil ist mag dahingestellt sein.
Viele hier im Forum verteufeln einige der aufgezählten Parts und Andere
wiederum sagen genau das Gegenteil über dasselbe Teil.
Finde die Erfahrungen sollte jeder selbst sammeln und hängt halt sehr
vom Einsatzzweck ab.
Ich werde z.B. sehr gut mit Schwalbe FF (-400g zu Deinen) zurechtkommen und für
die Tage bzw. Wochen wo ich mal etwas brauche was mehr Grip hat, ziehe
ich halt die Conti RK auf.


----------



## tom*simpson (19. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Dein Speci reifen in Tubeless mit 505g ist 100% nicht möglich!
> 
> Also der Fast Trek den ich hier hatte wog 550g in 2.0 und Tubetype.



habe hier einen Fast Trak S-Works 26x2,0 mit 455g.
muss halt ein S-Works sein, dann passt das Gewicht.
Am Vorderrad ein Superreifen

Die mit 505g sind tubeless ready, also besonders für den Einsatz mit Milch mit besonders engem Wulst.
Sind aber keine UST für ohne Milch montage


----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> habe hier einen Fast Trak S-Works 26x2,0 mit 455g.
> muss halt ein S-Works sein, dann passt das Gewicht.
> Am Vorderrad ein Superreifen
> 
> ...



Wieder was dazu gelernt  
Mein normaler Fast Track 2.0 ohne S-Works hat gute 560g.

Und das mit den Tubeless ready find ich ne feine sache wenn man mit Milch fährt, muss man keine schweren UST kaufen und sind trotzdem dichter
als normale tubetype. Sollten Hersteller wie Schwalbe oder Conti sich mal 
ein beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## tom*simpson (19. Januar 2008)

hab gerade nochmal geschaut

den Fast Trak S-Works 2.0 gibts nimmer.
ist seit 2007 nicht mehr offiziell im Programm und waren wohl nur noch Restposten.


----------



## mph (19. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @mph: an dem Bike ein 133g-Lenker ist meiner Meinung nach nicht tragbar. Wiegt der leichteste Raceface nicht nur 100g? Oder Du nimmst den besten Easton - 99g. Haste wieder knapp 40g gespart. oder nen Schhmolke - nochmal 20g runter.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht unbedingt ne Pace fahren willst käme auch die neue R7 MRD TPC in Frage. Hat auch nen RLO und wiegt ungekürzt nur ca. 1250 - 1300 g. Macht wieder ca. 100 g.




Der Lenker mit 100g ist schmaler als meiner, würde ich nur ungern fahren..

Die Gabel bleibt erstmal.




arne1907 schrieb:


> @ mph
> 
> Naja da geht noch Einiges aber das ist halt immer eine Frage des Budgets
> und der optischen Vorstellungen......
> ...



Lenker: Schmolke vertraue ich nicht wirklich..
Stütze: kommt
Sattel: muss ich mal richtig Testen, aber nach einem ersten Eindruck hab ich den SLR vorgezogen...
Kurbel: XTR bleibt, FRM Blätter sind geplant aber erst wenn die anderen runter sind..

Kassette: DuraAce -50g ich fahre gern groß -groß..

Kette: Preis/Leistung!?!?
Griffe: Extralite -50g Ich steh nicht auf diese Schaumstoffdinger aber könnte ich mich mit anfreunden.
Bremse:Wenn ich mit der Oro fertig bin geht da hoffentlich nicht mehr viel.

Danke für eure Vorschläge!!!!wie gesagt Funktion geht vor.. 

Gruß Max


----------



## tom*simpson (20. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Lenker: Schmolke vertraue ich nicht wirklich..
> gute Entscheidung
> Stütze: kommt
> bomb proof
> ...



sehr richtig, Funktion geht über alles! Fahren mit bester Funktion und Sicherheit toppt das Wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (20. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> sehr richtig, Funktion geht über alles! Fahren mit bester Funktion und Sicherheit toppt das Wiegen



Ja im Prinzip gebe ich Euch da Recht aber es kommt schon auf den Einsatzzweck an und für mich selber kann ich da halt Kompromisse eingehen.
Ich fahre keine Rennen und da ist es mir egal ob das Schalten nicht ganz so schnell und sauber wie mit XTR funzt und da meine Fahrweise sicher auch materialschonender ist, komme ich auch mit dem Verschleiß/Preisfaktor
z.B. bei KMC zurecht.
Auch muss ich hier in meiner Gegend mit DA Kassette nicht wirklich vorne
hin und herschalten  

Und klar, beim Sattel geht Sitzkomfort klar vor und daher habe ich ja auch den SLR genommen
und keinen Tune weil ich halt mit SLR bisher immer gut klar kam.

Aber was habt Ihr gegen Schmolke Lenker?
Die bauen auf Wunsch den Lenker bis 100kg Fahrergewicht oder mehr und der wiegt trotzdem weniger als jeder Andere.
Andere Carbonlenker müssen halt die Spanne von rund 60-120 Kg Fahrwergewicht mit einer Produktionsserie abdecken oder halt eine
Gewichtsbeschränkung vorgeben.
Schmolke fertigt halt nach Maß.


----------



## mph (20. Januar 2008)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> sehr richtig, Funktion geht über alles! Fahren mit bester Funktion und Sicherheit toppt das Wiegen




Da sind wir einer Meinung!!




arne1907 schrieb:


> Ja im Prinzip gebe ich Euch da Recht aber es kommt schon auf den Einsatzzweck an und für mich selber kann ich da halt Kompromisse eingehen.
> Ich fahre keine Rennen und da ist es mir egal ob das Schalten nicht ganz so schnell und sauber wie mit XTR funzt und da meine Fahrweise sicher auch materialschonender ist, komme ich auch mit dem Verschleiß/Preisfaktor
> z.B. bei KMC zurecht.
> Auch muss ich hier in meiner Gegend mit DA Kassette nicht wirklich vorne
> ...



Ist doch alles klar, das ist doch das gute am Selbstaufbau jeder kann sein Rad  perfekt auf seine Bedürfnisse abstimmen!! Und das man so leicht wie möglich bauen will ist klar.. 

Ich will vor allem ein schnelles Rad & da ist leicht meiner Meinung nach nur fast alles 


zum Lenker:
Beim Lenker geh ich generell lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ich hab Leute gesehen denen der lenker gebrochen ist & ich bin froh das ich das noch nicht erleben musste..*Das soll nicht heißen das Schmolke Lenker brechen*, ich bin noch nie einen gefahren!!ICh hab "sogar" Überlegt ob ich überhaupt ein Carbon LEnker verbaue!!
Der TLO ist mir auch zu teuer. Grade weil es ja nicht so ist das man sich einmal einen kauft & den dann 6 Jahre fahren kann(Stürze, verschleiß, etc.). Wäre das so würde ich vielleicht einen auf den Wunschzettel setzten.. 

Gruß Max

@arne1907 was verbaust du eingentlich noch für Teile??Kurbel??


----------



## arne1907 (20. Januar 2008)

Jo da haste vollkommen Recht, jeder hat zum Glück andere Bedürfnisse bzw. Anforderungen an sein Bike, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn wir ansonsten alle mit demselben Bike rumfahren würden.  

Theoretisch würde für 80% meiner Fahrkilometer auch eine Starrgabel und
V-Brakes reichen und die Ritchey Gabel und KCNC V-Brake ist für mich optisch auch ein Traum und ein Gesamtgewicht von dann ca. 6,7 Kg lockt auch aber
irgendwie kann ich mich dann doch nicht dazu durchringen.
Ein MTB ohne Federgabel ist irgendwie nicht wirklich ein MTB mehr und dann
noch V-Brakes.... naja da hätte Lateralus Recht, dann hätte ich auch einen
Crosser aufbauen können....
Also wirds bei Federgabel und Disc bleiben, auch wenn die Teile noch
so geil aussehen....


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Januar 2008)

@Arne:Meiner Meinung nach muss ne Federgabel am MTB sein, sonst könnest du  RR fahren könnte.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Januar 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> @Arne:Meiner Meinung nach muss ne Federgabel am MTB sein, weil ich sonst RR fahren könnte.



Ja da haste Recht  

Willst von Scale auf S-Works?
Dei Mitgliedsname und Suchanfrage lässt darauf schließen.  

Aber von Carbon auf Alu?


----------



## arne1907 (20. Januar 2008)

Ist doch grad ein 19er in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-S-Works-HT-Rahmen-19-Zoll-mit-Sattelstuetze_W0QQitemZ160199193339QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lateralus (20. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> J...naja da hätte Lateralus Recht, dann hätte ich auch einen Crosser aufbauen können...



Sag ich doch


----------



## tom*simpson (20. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> zum Lenker:
> Beim Lenker geh ich generell lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ich hab Leute gesehen denen der lenker gebrochen ist & ich bin froh das ich das noch nicht erleben musste..*Das soll nicht heißen das Schmolke Lenker brechen*, ich bin noch nie einen gefahren!!ICh hab "sogar" Überlegt ob ich überhaupt ein Carbon LEnker verbaue!!
> Der TLO ist mir auch zu teuer. Grade weil es ja nicht so ist das man sich einmal einen kauft & den dann 6 Jahre fahren kann(Stürze, verschleiß, etc.).





arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber was habt Ihr gegen Schmolke Lenker?
> Die bauen auf Wunsch den Lenker bis 100kg Fahrergewicht oder mehr und der wiegt trotzdem weniger als jeder Andere.




ich hab nichts gegen Schmolke-Lenker, obwohl mir selbst schon ein RR-Schmolke bei einem Sturz gebrochen ist (wahrscheinlich jeder andere Carbonlenker in diesem Fall genauso). Im sturzfreien Fahrbetrieb eine sichere Sache.

mit dem MTB stürze ich deutlich häufiger als 1x pro Saison mit dem RR, das würde mit dem Schmolke TLO ca. 4x so teuer wie bei anderen nur 40-50g schwereren Carbon-Lenkern.

also mir reicht das Geld einfach nicht, um tagtäglich Schmolke zu fahren


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ja da haste Recht
> 
> Willst von Scale auf S-Works?
> Dei Mitgliedsname und Suchanfrage lässt darauf schließen.
> ...



Ne das Scale bleibt!

Will mir ein S-Works Alu als Zweitbike aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (20. Januar 2008)

@tom

Ja stimmt, würde ich Rennen fahren dann hätte ich mich sicher auch für einen 
lenker entschieden, wo das Gewicht/Preis Verhältnis besser ist.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Januar 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Ne das Scale bleibt!
> 
> Will mir ein S-Works Alu als Zweitbike aufbauen.



Wenn Du damit fertig bist, dann wird das Scale Dein Zweitbike


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Januar 2008)

Oder so!=))


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Januar 2008)

@arne
habe mich mit meinem schmolkelenker (die nicht hörnchen version, unter 80g) schon das eine oder andere mal unsachgemäß vom rad entfert, der hält. carbonlenker sind von schmolke.


----------



## der [email protected] (21. Januar 2008)

@ arne

Es gab da auch m al Zeiten, wo es noch keine Federgabeln auf dem Markt gab!!! Ich finde, dass eine Bike mit Starrgabel klasse aussieht! Wer nicht so häufig im "harten" Gelände ist, kann doch super eine solche Gabel fahren!!! habe im meinem Winterbike auch eine verbaut. Ist eine feine Sache.
Und ´mit den V-Brake... wenn Deine Fahreigenschaft wie oben angedeutet sind, kannst Du auch eine V-Brake fahren. Noch besser kann man  kein Gewicht sparen!


----------



## arne1907 (21. Januar 2008)

@ Schnitzelfreund

Danke für die Aufmunterung 
Hab ja auch den TLO.



@ [email protected]


Führe mich nicht in Versuchung....  

V-Brake -450g
Starrgabel  -1000g

Das mit der V-Brake werd ich sicher lassen, auch wenn sie noch so 
  aussieht aber da müßt ich auch wieder andere LR besorgen.

Aber mit der Gabel..... das werd ich bestimmt mal antesten.

Habt Ihr noch nen Tip bezüglich der Schnellspanner?
Die Mavic Titan haben zwar eine Super Zugkraft aber mit 82g
sind sie auch relativ schwer.

Die meißten fahren ja die Tune, wie siehts da mal ehrlich mit der
Zugkraft aus?

Hatte hier im Forum mal irgendwo gelesen, das bei "weichem" Vorderrad wo
die Beläge im Wiegetritt schliffen, der Wechsel von Tune auf andere
Spanner geholfen hatte. Was ja bedeuten würde das deren Zugkraft
nicht so besonders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (21. Januar 2008)

Extralite 34,9





FRM Pro 44er





FRM Pro 32er





FRM Pro 22er





Original XTR 970 Kettenblätter ausgewogen: 146g
FRM Pro Kettenblätter:  103g


XTR M970 mit FRM Kettenblätter und TISO Schrauben komplett:






Die Kurbeln/Lager tausche ich aber noch gegen Extralite E-Bones W
Komplett dann 600g und somit ca. 180g leichter als XTR.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Januar 2008)

Schöne Teile Hast Du irgendwo nen Goldesel sitzen, der Dich jeden Tag zuscheisst?  Wenn der mal zuviel produziert - ruf mich einfach an, ich komm dann mit ner Schubkarre, hols ab und bastel mir auch endlich mein Traumradel


----------



## arne1907 (21. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Schöne Teile Hast Du irgendwo nen Goldesel sitzen, der Dich jeden Tag zuscheisst?  Wenn der mal zuviel produziert - ruf mich einfach an, ich komm dann mit ner Schubkarre, hols ab und bastel mir auch endlich mein Traumradel



Hehe, ne das nicht aber ist halt mein erster Aufbau und der soll
auch genau meinen Wünschen entsprechen, ohne Kompromisse.
Wenns eng wird nehm ich ne Hypothek aufs Haus.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Januar 2008)

@Arne, mph und alle andere, die gerade aufrüsten:

könnt ihr mir per PM oder auch als Posting hier mal ne Liste mit den Shops schreiben, bei denen Ihr so bestellt? Da sind ja durchaus einige gute Preise bei und man könnte die mal sammeln, ohne immer 1000 Links durchsuchen zu müssen. Und ist ja keine großartige Arbeit, wenn man gerade bestellt hat. Ich würde die dann sammeln und in einem Posting zusammenstellen oder bei Interesse auch an Euch alle per PM senden.


----------



## arne1907 (21. Januar 2008)

ok, dann mal los  

Das waren so meine Favoriten, jeder ist bei anderen Teilen halt 
preiswerter als der Andere. Suchen lohnt.  

http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Start

http://www.bike24.de/

http://www.extralite.com/index_euro.htm

https://www.starbike.com/index.php?cat=home&lang=de

http://www.actionsports.de/

http://www.schmolke-carbon.de/

http://www.bike-discount.de/

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(hay30e45nlqpvlfbcamsctjs))/Default.aspx

http://www.ebay.com



Gibt bezüglich Preise auch nen Beitrag im Leichtbau Forum:

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1471


----------



## arne1907 (22. Januar 2008)

Falls noch jemand leichte Olympics sucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/332-333g-NoTubes-ZTR-Olympic-Disc-Felge-SET-selektiert_W0QQitemZ200192390417QQihZ010QQcategoryZ77584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lateralus (22. Januar 2008)

Zu teuer - kannste direkt bei Notubes auf alle Fälle günstiger beziehen. Nur für Leute, denen ein wenig Aufwand bei der Direktbestellung zuviel ist, interessant.


----------



## arne1907 (22. Januar 2008)

@ lateralus

Klar die sind da teuer aber sie sind selektiert mit angegebenen Gewicht.
Weiß nicht ob man das bei Notubes direkt auch machen kann.


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Januar 2008)

Da mußt du den Jungs bei Notubes.com nur ne Email schreiben und höfflich bitten, dann wiegen die idr das auch aus (soweit sie das Wunschgewicht auf Lager haben).


----------



## arne1907 (23. Januar 2008)

Ok, wusste ich nicht aber +Porto, +19% MwSt, +4,7% Zoll.....

Ob das dann nicht genauso teuer ist + längerer Lieferzeit....

Selbst mein kleines Paket mit der Sattelstütze, was als Geschenk 
deklariert war, mit nen Wert von 25 Dollar und von einer Privatadresse abgeschickt wurde, hat der Zoll rausgefischt und ich mußte sie
dann dort persönlich abholen und insgesamt 23,7% drauf zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (23. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Arne, mph und alle andere, die gerade aufrüsten:
> 
> könnt ihr mir per PM oder auch als Posting hier mal ne Liste mit den Shops schreiben, bei denen Ihr so bestellt? Da sind ja durchaus einige gute Preise bei und man könnte die mal sammeln, ohne immer 1000 Links durchsuchen zu müssen. Und ist ja keine großartige Arbeit, wenn man gerade bestellt hat. Ich würde die dann sammeln und in einem Posting zusammenstellen oder bei Interesse auch an Euch alle per PM senden.



Der Liste von arne1907 wollte ich noch http://tnc-hamburg.de/ hinzufügen. Mit denen hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!!

Rahmen, LRS, Gabel,.. hab ich von meinem Händler.

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (23. Januar 2008)

@ Mph

Stimmt! Da habe ich meiner 160er Avid Scheibe mit 101g her.


----------



## Lateralus (23. Januar 2008)

Schaut doch mal hier rein, evtl fällt euch was dazu ein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317817


----------



## mph (26. Januar 2008)

Da mein Rad bald fetig ist hier mal ein aktuelles Bild(er):














Titan & Alu Schrauben fehlen noch, Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht, Reifen werden wohl noch gewechselt & Flaschenhalter fehlen..

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad. Ich bin nur mal gespannt, wie zufrieden Du mit der Gabel wirst. Die soll ja nicht gerade sooo pflegeleicht sein. Aber wir wollen den Teufel ja nicht an die Wand malen - hoffentlich bist Du in einigen Wochen zufrieden damit.

Welche Farbe werden Deine Alu-Schrauben haben? Ich plane auch gerade ne ordentliche Aufrüstung meines Rades und da dachte ich an rote Aluschrauben an Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Bremshebeln und rote Schaltröllchen - ob das passt (fahre auch ein knallrotes S-Works)?


----------



## mph (26. Januar 2008)

Danke.. die Gabel bin ich ja schon ne zeit lang im Rocky gefahren und hatte keine Probleme..

Die Alu Schrauben werden schwarz nur am Schatwerk gold, rote Schrauben sind mir zu viel des guten. 

Gruß Max


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2008)

HI
Ein Traum  
Ich würde jedoch eine Durin oder Reba WC in weiß verbauen. Schaut dann bestimmt stimmiger aus. Einen schönen LRS hast du da! Was wiegt der?


----------



## zauberer# (26. Januar 2008)

sehr schön 
bitte keine roten (beisst sich mit dem Rahmen-Rot) und goldenen (haben bei der Farbkombi nix verloren) Aluschrauben, das Gold der Eischläger Pedale macht sich schon nicht so gut zum ansonsten top durchgestyleten Rad


----------



## arne1907 (26. Januar 2008)

@ mph

Top Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (26. Januar 2008)

@mph:

Gefällt mir richtig gut,bestimmt ne geile Race-Maschine.Das Einzige was mich ein bisschen stört,sind die nach unten zeigenden Barends   (wenn du damit aber gut zurechtkommst ignorier meinen "Kritikpunkt"),ansonsten perfekt aufgebaut.


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (26. Januar 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> @mph:
> 
> Gefällt mir richtig gut,bestimmt ne geile Race-Maschine.Das Einzige was mich ein bisschen stört,sind die nach unten zeigenden Barends   (wenn du damit aber gut zurechtkommst ignorier meinen "Kritikpunkt"),ansonsten perfekt aufgebaut.




Geb dir vollkommen Recht.... bin aber auch der Meinung das er es so lassen soll wenn es ihm so passt... Ansonsten wirklich geiles Bike. Würde vielleicht besser aussehn die Bar Ends ein bisschen mehr nach oben zu machen... ca. 30° oder so...

PS: Das S-Works vom "Crossmäxer" sieht live very geil aus... könnt schon gespannt sein auf die Bilder!

Greeeez Flo


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich brauche mal eben kurz Hilfe: kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze bei unserem Secialized Enduro Pro Carbon 2008er Modell hat? Will mir ne neue kaufen und mein Bike ist gerade im Service - somit kann ich auf nen Sonntag schwer nachmessen :-(
Irgendetwas um die 30mm, aber leider weiß ich es nicht genau. Ungeachtet dessen: was haltet ihr von der Race Face Diabolus?


----------



## pago79 (27. Januar 2008)

30,9mm

Race Face Diabolus schaut nett aus find ich aber etwas zu schwer.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

Merci für das schnelle Feedback ! Ja, die ist auch schwer, aber kommt jetzt erstmal ans Enduro und zum Sommer ans Demo 8II  - wo sie auch hingehört ;-)


----------



## pago79 (27. Januar 2008)

puh, auch noch ein Demo, ist dir das Enduro noch nicht bergablastig genug?

Wie viel wiegt dein Enduro jetzt eigentlich nach dem Umbau?
Schaut super aus mit den DT-Swiss Laufrädern 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

Aktuell liege ich genau bei 12,8 kg. Wenn noch die Race Face Sattelstütze kommt, dürfte es 13,1 kg zur Waage bringen. 

Naja, Demo ist ja auch ne gänzlich andere Baustelle, nech. Da heißt es "Hochschieben & Runterfahren". Beim Enduro bin ich doch recht tourenlastig (aber genug Reserven für bergab). Jetzt muss aber noch was zum "Ballern" her! Drum das Demo.


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Januar 2008)

ach ja...ist ja auch ein specialized:







momentan für die straße übersetzt, da das ansonsten dafür genutzte rad nicht fit ist.


----------



## mph (27. Januar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> HI
> Ein Traum
> Ich würde jedoch eine Durin oder Reba WC in weiß verbauen. Schaut dann bestimmt stimmiger aus. Einen schönen LRS hast du da! Was wiegt der?




Hi, danke schön.. die Gabel will ich erstmal fahren.. Aber Triturbo hatte ne gute idee & hat sie mir gemailt:






Kann man Titan (die Krone ist doch aus titan oder??) einfach so lackieren??

@all auch an euch ein Dankeschön!!

mit den Bar ends muss ich mal schauen.. so im stand passt das, bin aber noch nicht richtig lange gefahren. Ich stell sie immer so ein das sie im Wiegetritt perfekt passen & das ist etwas flacher als ich sie im sitzen fahren würde..


Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (27. Januar 2008)

@ Stalker

Einfach GEIL  


@ mph

Bitte nicht Rot... dann lieber Weiß


----------



## José94 (27. Januar 2008)

Hab auch was gebastelt !
lg José


----------



## arne1907 (27. Januar 2008)

Weiß mit schwarzer Krone bitte.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

Sieht aus wie'n Porsche GT  Lässig !!!


----------



## Hellspawn (28. Januar 2008)

@stalker: wie spannst Du denn da die Kette?


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Januar 2008)

@ mph 

Weiße Gabel und dann mit rot S-Works auf den Tauchrohren (rechts und links)von oben nach unten geschrieben und von vorn lesbar:

S
W
O
R
K
S

oder zwischen S und W eine Zeile Luft. Evtl. noch das Dekor von Ober,-/ Steuerrohr integrieren.

@ stalker

So wie das ausschaut, kannst Du Deine Kette nicht spannen, oder? Ich würde den Excentriker von Tr!ckstuff montieren.


----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

@mph

So in etwa, nur die Schriftform halt so wie auf dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (28. Januar 2008)

so paßt es schon viel besser, evtl. noch Gabelkrone zur Kurbel passend teilweise polieren.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> So wie das ausschaut, kannst Du Deine Kette nicht spannen, oder? Ich würde den Excentriker von Tr!ckstuff montieren.



So wie das ausschaut, kann ich sie sehr wohl spannen, da das Stumpi semi-horizontale Ausfallenden hat. 

Im Übrigen würden der Exzentriker und eine passende Kurbelgarnitur zusammen ca. das 5-fache des Rahmensets kosten.


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Januar 2008)

... und noch weiße Felgen    ....dann sieht´s aus wie meins


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Januar 2008)

@ mph: hehe also ich hatte eine weiße sid verbaut und habe sie gegen eine schwarze getauscht, sieht einfach aggressiver aus zitat von "mr. beautiful". ich finde die pace passt super, da wie bei meinem, durch das schwarz der rahmen mehr betont wird!

@arne: cool dass du deinen lrs verkaufst, passt nicht ins gewichtskonzept, vermute ich und außerdem sieht ein konventioneller besser aus!

@speci-gemeinde: mir fehlen noch vorbau und stütze und kurbel, dann kommen bilder.... habe im moment je eine alte verbaut und einen zu langen vorbau, bin schon gefahren, einfach zu geil das teil das geht ab wie eben S-WORKS (def.: engl. sich schnell fortbewegen, vermag ich zu denken)

grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @arne: cool dass du deinen lrs verkaufst, passt nicht ins gewichtskonzept, vermute ich und außerdem sieht ein konventioneller besser aus!
> 
> grüße ben



Naja von der Optik her finde ich die SLR schon Super, gerade die fetten Speichen und das Lackschwarz passt optisch auch viel besser zu Rahmen,
Sattelstütze, Kurbel usw......

Aber wenn ich mir meine Teileliste so ansehe, dann passen Systemlaufräder da nicht wirklich rein.

Werde diesmal auch nicht ans Gewicht denken falls ich sie loswerde.

Aber zu einer Thomson MP, Extralite E-Bones, Teknologika usw., da gehört Chris King ran.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Januar 2008)

Leute, ich habe ein Problem. Ich will eigentlich sobald die Steuerrückzahlung da ist, ca. 800 Euro in die Hand nehmen und mein Rad um über 1 kg erleichtern. Wäre also von 10,56 auf 9,45 kg. Da habe ich ja auch nen Thread im Leichtbauforum zu erstellt.

Jetzt stellt sich folgendes Problem. Wenn ich das mache und später auf meinen Traumrahmen - ein S-Works-Carbon-HT - spare, brauche ich
1) lange, um den Betrag anzusparen
2) ne Gelegenheit, überhaupt nen schwarzen zu bekommen

Jetzt überlege ich, mir (wenn ich ihn auftreiben kann) einen zu besorgen. Wenn ich ihn zu nem guten Kurs auftreibe und meinen verkaufe, komme ich auch in der Gegend von 800 Euro Zuzahlung raus. der Vorteil wäre, dass ich meinen Traumrahmen hätte und somit den finanziell dicksten Brocken erledigt hätte. Die im oben angesprochenen Thread erwähnten Umbauten wären natürlich immer noch auf dem Plan, aber die kann man ja nach und nach machen.

Also was sagt ihr - den Rahmen (Bsp.: http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEq...ikes/06SWHTCarbonFrm_l.jpg&equipmodel=S-Works HT Carbon Frame) sofort und die Umbauten nach und nach oder jetzt sofort richtig Gewicht sparen und irgendwann dann mal nen Rahmen - meiner ist ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlecht...?

Und nochwas - gibts irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den Generationen der Carbon-HT-Rahmen bei Speci? Ich meine, mach ich mit dem 2006er was falsch? Wie siehts mit dem Gewicht aus?

Hiiilfeeee....


----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

@ lateralus

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle definitiv zuerst den Rahmen holen wenn Du dies eh beabsichtigst. Dann hast Du mit der Basis Ruhe und kannst Dich in Ruhe auf den Teilewechsel konzentrieren.

Aber Deine Rechnung ist falsch, da kommste billiger bei weg.
In den letzten 2 Monaten waren 3 S-Works Carbon Rahmen aus 06
auf Ebay. Einer davon war Nagelneu und unbenutzt und der ging für
910,- weg, der Andere hatte auch unter 1000km runter, sah aus wie neu und
ging auch für 850,- weg.
Für Deinen bekommste da auch noch locker 400-500 Euro, also nix
mit 800 zuzahlen, maximal 300-400 und halt etwas Geduld haben und 
täglich bei Ebay suchen.
Und behalte auch ebay.com im Auge, selbst mit Porto, Zoll und Steuer
kommt man da noch gut bei weg.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Januar 2008)

Ok, danke Arne. Ich hätte aber auf jeden Fall gern einen mit Rechnung (Garantie und Mehrwertsteuer!). Und dafür müsste ich den schon bei nem Händler kaufen.

Also nochmal der Aufruf an alle - bitte schaut doch mal bei Euren Händlern, ob da noch jemand nen 06er Carbon-Rahmen hat. Oder den 07er in rot.


----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

Vor 2 oder 3 tagen ging z.b. ein komplettes 06er S-Works mit Fox, DT LR,
XTR Kurbel usw. für 1298,- weg. 
Die anderen Teile hätteste ja gut verkaufen können und der Rahmen wäre dann sehr günstig gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

Frag mal da an, nach dem speziellen Auslaufpreis  

"Bitte erfragt für dieses Bike den aktuellen Auslaufpreis per E-Mail oder unter telefonisch unter 0049 (0) 371 400677-22."


http://www.biker-boarder.de/specialized-sworks-carbon-frame-2006-p-2234.html?currency=EUR


----------



## Lateralus (28. Januar 2008)

Super, mach ich mal.


----------



## mph (29. Januar 2008)

Hi, welche größe brauchst du??

2008 wurde der Preis gesenkt.. warum eigentlich kein 2008er??

Gruß MAx

PS. Ich würde auch erst den Rahmen kaufen. Aber zu Denken das die nächsten Monate "günstig" werden & es lange dauert bis das Rad fertig wird ist WAHNSINN!!!!


----------



## mph (29. Januar 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @ mph: hehe also ich hatte eine weiße sid verbaut und habe sie gegen eine schwarze getauscht, sieht einfach aggressiver aus zitat von "mr. beautiful". ich finde die pace passt super, da wie bei meinem, durch das schwarz der rahmen mehr betont wird!
> 
> @arne: cool dass du deinen lrs verkaufst, passt nicht ins gewichtskonzept, vermute ich und außerdem sieht ein konventioneller besser aus!
> 
> ...



Hi, das mit der Gabel ist bis lang nur ne Idee. Ich mach es erstmal fertig & dann will ich erstmal fahren...

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Hi, welche größe brauchst du??
> 2008 wurde der Preis gesenkt.. warum eigentlich kein 2008er??
> Gruß MAx



Ich brauche 18 Zoll. Kurze Beine, aber langer Oberkörper - daher brauche ich schon das 600er Oberrohr. 
Ich finde den 2006er einfach optisch total klasse. Wobei mir der 2008er auch gefällt, aber wenn dann in schwarz und den gibts hier ja nicht.

Kennst Du Unterschiede zwischen den Modelljahren?



mph schrieb:


> PS. Ich würde auch erst den Rahmen kaufen. Aber zu Denken das die nächsten Monate "günstig" werden & es lange dauert bis das Rad fertig wird ist WAHNSINN!!!!



Wie meinste das - stehe auf der Leitung?

@all: werde jetzt wohl tatsächlich erst den Rahmen nehmen. Habe auch schon 2 Läden aufgetrieben, die den schwarzen 06er noch in 18 Zoll haben. Beide wiegen mir den Rahmen gerade aus


----------



## zauberer# (29. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich finde den 2006er einfach optisch total klasse. Wobei mir der 2008er auch gefällt, aber wenn dann in schwarz und den gibts hier ja nicht.
> 
> Kennst Du Unterschiede zwischen den Modelljahren?



2006 zu 2007 kein Unterschied ausser dem Dekor/Lack.
beide mit Sitzrohr für Doppelschelle (Einfachschelle 34,9mm hält aber auch bisher, sieht speziell beim roten Rahmen unschön aus weils dort nicht lackiert ist)

2008 am Sitzrohr extra verstärkt, damit einfache Schellen bombensicher sind.
Schellendurchmesser jetzt 37,0mm

hier kannst du das Sitzrohr/die Verstärkung sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2008)

Wow Zauberer, danke für die klasse Infos.

Ich habe mittlerweile auch erfahren, dass der 06/07er Rahmen wohl ca. 80g schwerer sein soll als die aktuellen Modelle. Wenn man dann den aktuellen schwarzen Rahmen bekäme, hätte man natürlich nochmal nen Vorteil gegenüber den roten Versionen, dass er disconly und wenig lackiert ist, also leichter


----------



## arne1907 (29. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch erfahren, dass der 06/07er Rahmen wohl ca. 80g schwerer sein soll als die aktuellen Modelle.




Genau umgekehrt, Alu und auch Carbonrahmen wurde ab 08 verstärkt.
Beim Carbonrahmen nur unwesentlich aber beim Alu rahmen erheblich,
wie ich ja am eigenen Leib erfahren hatte.  

Ab 08 wurde auch das Steuerrohr beim 18'' Carbonrahmen auf 135mm verlängert. Dein aktueller Alu Rahmen müßte auch noch 110mm Steuerrohr haben. Musst also sehen ob deine gabelschaftlänge noch reicht, falls Du gekürzt hast.


----------



## arne1907 (29. Januar 2008)

Die Post war wieder fleißig  

Extralite A-Head kappe mit Scandium Schraube






Extralite E-Bones W inkl. Lager,  FRM Blätter, Tiso KB Schrauben u. Kurbelschraube.


----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Genau umgekehrt, Alu und auch Carbonrahmen wurde ab 08 verstärkt.
> Beim Carbonrahmen nur unwesentlich aber beim Alu rahmen erheblich,
> wie ich ja am eigenen Leib erfahren hatte.
> 
> Ab 08 wurde auch das Steuerrohr beim 18'' Carbonrahmen auf 135mm verlängert. Dein aktueller Alu Rahmen müßte auch noch 110mm Steuerrohr haben. Musst also sehen ob deine gabelschaftlänge noch reicht, falls Du gekürzt hast.



Danke für den Hinweis. Allerdings gewinnt man wieder etwas, da die Ahead-Steuersätze ja wesentlich mehr Schaftlänge schlucken als die integrierten Steuersätze und ich hab noch Spacer. Ich messe das zu Hause mal aus. Hat man überhaupt noch irgendwelche Teile vom Steuersatz oben "auf" dem Steuerrohr, die Gabelschaftlänge kosten? Und wie ist es unten?


----------



## arne1907 (29. Januar 2008)

Unten ca. 1mm und Oben ca. 2mm.


----------



## zauberer# (29. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Genau umgekehrt, Alu und auch Carbonrahmen wurde ab 08 verstärkt.
> 
> Ab 08 wurde auch das Steuerrohr beim 18'' Carbonrahmen auf 135mm verlängert.



kann ich beim besten Willen nicht bestätigen, da der 2008er Carbon nicht schwerer ist, im Gegenteil.
der 17" hatte übrigens auch schon 2007 und 2006 135mm Headtube ebenso 2008!!
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 18" früher kürzer als der 17" war beim Steuerrohr .

Beim Alurahmen stimmen deine Angaben.


----------



## arne1907 (29. Januar 2008)

Hmmm... möglich, hatte beim 06/07er nur die Daten vom Alu.
Vielleicht war der Alu schon immer anders als der Carbon vom Steuerrohr
her.


----------



## mph (29. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich brauche 18 Zoll. Kurze Beine, aber langer Oberkörper - daher brauche ich schon das 600er Oberrohr.
> Ich finde den 2006er einfach optisch total klasse. Wobei mir der 2008er auch gefällt, aber wenn dann in schwarz und den gibts hier ja nicht.
> 
> Kennst Du Unterschiede zwischen den Modelljahren?
> ...



Hi, ich meinte nur das wenn du den Rahmen hast, du ihn auch aufbauen willst. Da das nicht ganz billig ist & da du meintest das das Geld nach dem Rahmen kauf erstmal weg ist wollte ich dich nur warnen.. 

Gruß Max

PS ICh hab mir heut einen Satz RR besorgt mit 450 bzw. 460g das sind minus 100g


----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2008)

Nein nein, keine Sorge. Ich baue die Teile, die momentan an meinem Alu-S-Works sind, an den Carbonrahmen. Ich brauche keine 2 HTs. Und da die Masse eigentlich übereinstimmen (Sattelstützendurchmesser, Umwerferschelle usw) sollte das kein Problem sein.

@Zauberer: Bist Du dir sicher mit den Steuerrohrlängen? Laut der Speci-Homepage hat das 2006er nur 110 mm - wie die Alu-Rahmen. Naja, mir wiegt ein Händler morgen ein 2006er Rahmen aus. Dann kann er gleich die Steuerrohrlänge messen. *Und lade doch mal ein paar Bilder in Dein Album *- Du scheinst ja ne Menge Erfahrung mit Speci zu haben...


----------



## arne1907 (29. Januar 2008)

Hast Glück das Du nen Down Swing Umwerfer am Alu hast, denn beim
Carbon geht nur Down Swing und die Alu's haben meisst Top Swing wegen
dem 2.Trinkflaschenhalter.

Und Deine Gable passt, hast ha atm nen hohen Steuersatz drin und noch Spacer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (30. Januar 2008)

Aaalso...der 2006er in 18 Zoll wiegt laut telefonischer Auskunft ziemlich genau 1400 g inkl. aller Anbauteile, also Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Cantibolzen und Flaschenschrauben. Ist absolut okay, wie ich finde. Werde mir den wohl bestellen, da auch der Preis absolut super ist - die behalten sogar die Stütze und lassen mir nochwas vom Preis runter

Werde ihn anzahlen und sobald die Steuerrückzahlung da ist, dann bezahlen, schicken lassen, auspacken, sofort wiegen und hier posten Habe dann sogar noch genug Geld, mir neue Kettenblätter und nen neuen F99 zu gönnen. Der gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach an ein S-Works-Carbon-Rahmen (siehe Christoph Sauser).

Meint Ihr, rote Flaschenschrauben sehen zu bunt aus? Ich würde gern etwas Farbe rein bringen, aber wills auch nicht übertreiben...hätte ja auch Bock auf rote Schrauben für Umwerfer, Schaltwerk usw...ob das zuviel ist?

Das ists übrigens (kein Originalbild, sondern aus crosssmäxers Galerie).


----------



## pueftel (30. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Aaalso...der 2006er in 18 Zoll wiegt laut telefonischer Auskunft ziemlich genau 1400 g inkl. aller Anbauteile, also Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Cantibolzen und Flaschenschrauben....




...stimmt. Meiner wiegt in 18" inkl. Steuersatz, org. Sattelklemme(tonnenschwer), Cantibolzen und Flaschenhalterschhrauben genau 1410gr.


Frank


----------



## schuberth1 (30. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Aaalso...der 2006er in 18 Zoll wiegt laut telefonischer Auskunft ziemlich genau 1400 g inkl. aller Anbauteile, also Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Cantibolzen und Flaschenschrauben. Ist absolut okay, wie ich finde. Werde mir den wohl bestellen, da auch der Preis absolut super ist - die behalten sogar die Stütze und lassen mir nochwas vom Preis runter
> 
> Werde ihn anzahlen und sobald die Steuerrückzahlung da ist, dann bezahlen, schicken lassen, auspacken, sofort wiegen und hier posten Habe dann sogar noch genug Geld, mir neue Kettenblätter und nen neuen F99 zu gönnen. Der gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach an ein S-Works-Carbon-Rahmen (siehe Christoph Sauser).
> 
> ...



Sorry, will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn ich so knapp wäre, dass ich auf die Steuerrückzahlung warten müsste, um mein Rad halbwegs bzahlen zu können, dann würde ich das Geld lieber auf die Seite legen und etwas sparen.
Weil meistens kommt dann der Schlag, bei dem du das Geld sehr dringend gebrauchen könntest und dann fehlt es dir hinten und vorne.

Das Geld für so ein Rad (purer Luxus) muss man übrig haben. Es muss auf der anderen Seite immernoch soviel da sein, dass du dir über die paar tausend Euro keinen Kopf machen musst.

Was ist, wenn Du den Carbonrahmen schrottest? Dein haltbarer Alu ist ja dann auch schon unterm Hammer gewesen. Dann gibts nichtmal mehr einen Stahlrahmen.

Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte nur nicht, dass jemand sein ganzes Geld für ein Rad ausgibt. Es gibt wichtiger Dinge im Leben. Lass Dich hier im Forum nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## arne1907 (30. Januar 2008)

Ja das Finazielle musst Du wissen ob Du damit klar kommst....  

Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Rahmen und rote Schrauben das passt, wenn es
nicht zu viele werden. Würde die aber nur an Schaltwerk, griffe usw. verwenden, nicht am Rahmen selber wo das Lackrot in der Nähe ist.
Habe z.B. auch selber die Flaschenhalterschrauben nur gegen Schwarze getauscht.

Was soll der Rahmen denn kosten?


----------



## Lateralus (30. Januar 2008)

Hey, kein Problem. Ist ja ne sinnvolle Anmerkung und ich verstehe auch, dass das so rüberkam. Es geht aber eher darum, dass ich das Geld *zusätzlich* habe und gar nicht damit gerechnet habe und es jetzt verplane.  Ich nage nicht am Hungertuch, nur hätte ich mir den Rahmen *nicht so schnell* kaufen können. Und glaub mir mal eins - meine Zuzahlung zum Rahmen ist nur ein geringer Teil und meine Frau kriegt den Hauptteil der Kohle zum vershoppen. Auch wenns hier niemand was angeht


----------



## schuberth1 (31. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hey, kein Problem. Ist ja ne sinnvolle Anmerkung und ich verstehe auch, dass das so rüberkam. Es geht aber eher darum, dass ich das Geld *zusätzlich* habe und gar nicht damit gerechnet habe und es jetzt verplane.  Ich nage nicht am Hungertuch, nur hätte ich mir den Rahmen *nicht so schnell* kaufen können. Und glaub mir mal eins - meine Zuzahlung zum Rahmen ist nur ein geringer Teil und meine Frau kriegt den Hauptteil der Kohle zum vershoppen. Auch wenns hier niemand was angeht



Alles klar. 

Hört sich nur immer komisch an, wenn hier im Luxusthread über Geld, wieviel und woher geredet wird. Kam nur der Anschein rüber, dass es wirklich das letzte Hemd wäre, dass Du fürs Fahrrad opferst. 
Ist auch gut, dass die Frau nicht zu kurz kommt, sonst gibts immer ein langes Gesicht, wenn der Postmann neue Teile ins Haus bringt. Ich besorge dann immer mal ein Teil für Ihr Fahrrad mit, damit wieder Frieden wird.

So jetzt zurück zum Thema:
Geiler Rahmen, kann ich nur sagen, aber sehr empfindlicher Lack. Da lobe ich mir meine Pulverbeschichtung am Alu Fully.

Noch etwas, da ich ja mit der erste bin, der auch so einen 08er Rahmen bereits fährt kann ich nur sagen s u p e r. 
Die Dämpfungswerte sind schon genial. Gerade die kleinen Vibras kommen sogar beim Fully mehr durch. (Was auch recht straff abgestimmt ist.) 
Sehr gelungen finde ich die Geometrie, die einfach nur jeden Pedaltritt in direkten Antrieb umsetzt. Auch die Stabilität den Berg runter, ein Wahnsinn.

Ich sage nur: Leute macht die Räder startklar, ihr werdet begeistert sein von diesem Rad und seinen Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## schuberth1 (31. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hey, kein Problem. Ist ja ne sinnvolle Anmerkung und ich verstehe auch, dass das so rüberkam. Es geht aber eher darum, dass ich das Geld *zusätzlich* habe und gar nicht damit gerechnet habe und es jetzt verplane.  Ich nage nicht am Hungertuch, nur hätte ich mir den Rahmen *nicht so schnell* kaufen können. Und glaub mir mal eins - meine Zuzahlung zum Rahmen ist nur ein geringer Teil und meine Frau kriegt den Hauptteil der Kohle zum vershoppen. Auch wenns hier niemand was angeht



Alles klar. 

Hört sich nur immer komisch an, wenn hier im Luxusthread über Geld, wieviel und woher geredet wird. Kam nur der Anschein rüber, dass er wirklich das letzte Hemd wäre, dass Du fürs Fahrrad opferst. 
Ist auch gut, dass die Frau nicht zu kurz kommt, sonst gibts immer ein langes Gesicht, wenn der Postmann neue Teile ins Haus bringt. Ich besorge dann immer mal ein Teil für Ihr Fahrrad mit, damit wieder Frieden wird.

So jetzt zurück zum Thema:
Geiler Rahmen, kann ich nur sagen, aber sehr empfindlicher Lack. Da lobe ich mir meine Pulverbeschichtung am Alu Fully.

Noch etwas, da ich ja mit der erste bin, der auch so einen 08er Rahmen bereits fährt kann ich nur sagen s u p e r. 
Die Dämpfungswerte sind schon genial. Gerade die kleinen Vibras kommen sogar beim Fully mehr durch. (Was auch recht straff abgestimmt ist.) 
Sehr gelungen finde ich die Geometrie, die einfach nur jeden Pedaltritt in direkten Antrieb umsetzt. Auch die Stabilität den Berg runter, ein Wahnsinn.

Ich sage nur: Leute macht die Räder startklar, ihr werdet begeistert sein von diesem Rad und seinen Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## schuberth1 (31. Januar 2008)

sorry,


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2008)

@Schuberth: redest Du vom Carbon-HT? Dämpft das so gut? Das soll doch eigentlich bocksteif sein 

@alle Speci-Fans:

Ich habe mal per Mail bei Speci angefragt bzgl der Unterschiede der 06/07er Rahmen zum neuen 08er. Hier die Antwort:

[Zitat Anfang]
An der Geometrie hat sich in jedem Fall nichts verändert.
Folgende Details haben sich am Rahmen geändert.
- der Rahmen ist ca 70g leichter geworden(Layup wurde überarbeitet und optimiert)
- wir verwenden Campi Standard Head Set, was noch mal 30g spart
- dann haben wir am Sitzrohrende ein Alluring aufgebracht(JimShim)à bessere und sichere Klemmung
- neue Sattelklemme die auch noch mal 14g Gewicht spart
[Zitat Ende]

Ich habe inzwischen nochmal angefragt, welcher Steuersatz das genau ist und ob man den auch in die älteren Carbon-Rahmen basteln kann. Mal sehen.
Wäre sehr interessant, denn der muss sehr leicht sein, wenn er nochmal 30g spart.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (31. Januar 2008)

Hört sich gut an aber bei den Aussagen von Speci wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.

Ich fragte an was der 08er Alu Rahmen in 19 Zoll wiegt.
Sie teilten mir mit das der 17 Zoll rahmen 1340g wiegt und der 19 Zöller nur unwesentlich schwerer ist.....
Der 19er wog 1630g  

Ich fragte wegen Kurbelneukauf nach der Tretlagerbreite für den Carbonrahmen an, sie teilten mir mit, es ist BSA68
BSA73 ist es aber  

Hab manchmal das Gefühl, das die Reinemachefrauen Zugriff auf die
Emailanfragen haben.


----------



## schuberth1 (31. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Schuberth: redest Du vom Carbon-HT? Dämpft das so gut? Das soll doch eigentlich bocksteif sein
> 
> Gruß,
> Alex



Naja, Bocksteif in die eine Richtung, wenn es um Tretlagersteifigkeit, oder um Verwindungssteifigkeit geht.
Auf der anderen Seite nimmt eben Carbon bzw. die Faserlagen zueinander die Vibrationen besser auf als Stahl oder Alu.


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2008)

Kann sein, bei mir wars ein Marketing-Mann. Die haben meine Signatur gesehen (steht unter anderem Dipl.-.Ing. und TU drin) und haben daher extra rumgefragt, wer da am besten antworten kann. Das weiss ich, da sie mir die internen Mails weitergeleitet haben.


----------



## zauberer# (31. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an aber bei den Aussagen von Speci wäre ich sehr vorsichtig........




beim 08er Carbonrahmen ist es wirklich so, wie es Lateralus gemailt bekommen hat.

neue Sattelklemmung, neuer Steuersatz und unveränderte Geometrie, insbesondere unverändertes Steuerrohr.

nur der Deckel des Steuersatzgehäuses (jetzt Carbon statt Plastik) baut minimal höher


----------



## zauberer# (31. Januar 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Naja, Bocksteif in die eine Richtung, wenn es um Tretlagersteifigkeit, oder um Verwindungssteifigkeit geht.
> Auf der anderen Seite nimmt eben Carbon bzw. die Faserlagen zueinander die Vibrationen besser auf als Stahl oder Alu.



perfekt beschrieben (comfortabel, aber verwindungssteif), auch das mit dem Lack stimmt.
Gegen Eloxal/Pulverbeschichtungchancenlos, der Nasslack der Alurahmen ist aber keinesfalls besser als der nasslack der Carbonrahmen, leider.


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2008)

So, mit ein bisschen Glück kommt der Rahmen noch morgen an. Übrigens kann ich den Laden, wo ich ihn gekauft habe, nur empfehlen. Biker-Boarder.de - ist der Link, den Arne gepostet hat. Sehr sehr nett und entgegenkommend. Haben nur Rahmen und Kompletträder, also kein Kleinzeug - zumindest nicht auf der HP. Aber echt sehr sehr nett und der Preis ist wirklich hammer. Sobald er da ist gibts Bilder - keine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGadgetFreak (31. Januar 2008)

In Zukunft testet immer noch mal "Jody's" in Hamburg an: +494022739474. Ein Vergleich kann nie schaden.

Die Jungs sind das Beste, was mir bislang in Sachen Bike untergekommen ist und habe bereits 2 Forenmitgliedern zu 1A Angeboten verholfen.


----------



## arne1907 (31. Januar 2008)

Dann sagt mir mal wer in Sachen LR gut, günstig und vorallem SCHNELL ist.  

Ich möchte die Naben eigentlich selber liefern, da CK aus USA Import konkurrenzlos ist vom Preis her.
Und das Ganze mit selektierte ZTR Olympic und Aerolight einspeichen lassen.


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2008)

felixthewolf hier aus dem Forum baut (hobbymässig, nicht gewerblich) Laufräder und hat da schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln können und kennt sich gut aus mit der Materie. Frag ihn mal. Er berät Dich auch bzgl. Speichenlängen, Nippeln usw. Er hat auch für damonsta die Laufräder gebaut - übrigens CK-Naben mit Olympics Nur warens da Revos und keine Aerolights. Und die sind auch klasse gebaut.

Wenn ich wieder Kohle *(locker übrig - Hallo Schubert)* habe, wird er auch für mich neue LR bauen.

Nochwas Arne - soviel wie Du online bist, kannste Dir mal ICQ zulegen, dann kann man schnell auch mal persönlich ne Frage klären oder so.

Und nochwas - vertickst Du jetzt auch Deine Bremsen? Welche haste denn jetzt montiert? Das ist ja ein hin und her bei Dir


----------



## pueftel (31. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Dann sagt mir mal wer in Sachen LR gut, günstig und vorallem SCHNELL ist.





www.whizz-wheels.de


...immer noch 1. Wahl in Sachen Laufradbau. 

Die haben auch eine "rebuilt" Geschichte. Du kannst also Deine USA-CK Naben da einspeichen lassen.


Frank


----------



## arne1907 (31. Januar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> www.whizz-wheels.de
> 
> 
> ...immer noch 1. Wahl in Sachen Laufradbau.
> ...



Jo aber rund 200 Euro teurer für denselben LRS als bei Anderen.

Da kostet z.B. Tune King/Kong SS, Olympics, Aerolight 1025,- Euro.
Denselben Satz bekommt man bereits für 779,-.


----------



## arne1907 (31. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Und nochwas - vertickst Du jetzt auch Deine Bremsen? Welche haste denn jetzt montiert? Das ist ja ein hin und her bei Dir



Wollte ich erst weil ich mir die Hope Pro holen wollte aber nachdem ich sie nun in der Hand hatte und die Farbe sehen konnte, ist das Geschichte... 

Behalte jetzt die Ultimate und hole nur die Hope Pro Scheiben, dann hat se
auch nur noch ca. 627g und passt farblich perfekt.


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2008)

Sehr chic. Ich überlege immer noch, an welchen Stellen ich wohl Rote Alu-Schrauben verbauen werde...mal sehen...übrigens ist mein Paket schon im DPD-Lager angekommen und wird wohl tatsächlich morgen ankommen


----------



## Stump1967 (31. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Dann sagt mir mal wer in Sachen LR gut, günstig und vorallem SCHNELL ist.
> 
> Ich möchte die Naben eigentlich selber liefern, da CK aus USA Import konkurrenzlos ist vom Preis her.
> Und das Ganze mit selektierte ZTR Olympic und Aerolight einspeichen lassen.



Versuche es mal bei http://www.pedalwheels.de/.

Wollte ich auch erst machen, müßte aber meinen alten LRS ausspeichen und habe mich doch dazu entschlossen ihn zu behalten und mir im Sommer einen neuen zu kaufen.

Angebot war: ZTR Olympics, Aerolight und einspeichen etwas über 400 ,-


----------



## arne1907 (31. Januar 2008)

So, Hope Pro Bremsscheiben bestellt und bei 8160g angekommen.
Nun noch die LR tauschen und die "8" fällt.  

Und selbst mit "richtigen" Reifen wärens dann nur 8,3


----------



## pueftel (1. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Jo aber rund 200 Euro teurer für denselben LRS als bei Anderen.





...und jeden Euro wert! Die Jungs wissen wie man erstklassige Laufräder baut. Was nützt Dir der tollste Laufradsatz wenn er schrottig aufgebaut ist? In diesen Preisbereichen würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

Nutzt Ihr an irgendeiner Stelle Carbon-Montagepaste? Die Kombination Metallsattelstütze und Carbonrahmen soll ja manchmal problematisch sein


----------



## arne1907 (1. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nutzt Ihr an irgendeiner Stelle Carbon-Montagepaste? Die Kombination Metallsattelstütze und Carbonrahmen soll ja manchmal problematisch sein



Ja auf jeden Fall bei der Sattelstütze und besorg Dir mal auch gleich
einen Drehmomentschlüssel falls nicht bereits vorhanden.
Der von Syntace ist echt sehr gut, leider mit rund 100,- auch teuer.


----------



## #easy# (1. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nutzt Ihr an irgendeiner Stelle Carbon-Montagepaste? Die Kombination Metallsattelstütze und Carbonrahmen soll ja manchmal problematisch sein



Die nehme ich bei Carbon immer da brauchst Du fast nur noch die hälfte des angegebenen Drehmoments.

easy


----------



## arne1907 (1. Februar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ...und jeden Euro wert! Die Jungs wissen wie man erstklassige Laufräder baut. Was nützt Dir der tollste Laufradsatz wenn er schrottig aufgebaut ist? In diesen Preisbereichen würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.
> 
> Frank



Meinst Du das die LR z.B. bei xx-light-bikes schlechter aufgebaut sind?
Oder bei Bikediscount z.B., ich galube die machen das nicht selber sondern
beziehen direkt von Tune.
Aber ich weiß nicht wirklich obs da groß Unterschiede gibt...


----------



## Toni172 (1. Februar 2008)

Die LRS von xx-light-bikes sind super aufgebaut. Ich habe 2 "Custom Made" LRS von denen und die stehen wie eine 1. Der eine hat schon einige 1000 km drauf der ander ca. 1500.


----------



## pueftel (1. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Meinst Du das die LR z.B. bei xx-light-bikes schlechter aufgebaut sind?
> Oder bei Bikediscount z.B., ich galube die machen das nicht selber sondern
> beziehen direkt von Tune.
> Aber ich weiß nicht wirklich obs da groß Unterschiede gibt...





..ich würde mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen andere bauen schlechte Laufradsätze.

Die whizz wheels Laufradsätze sind allerdings noch mal eine Klasse für sich. Ich hatte schon zwei und denke das beurteilen zu können.

..einfach mal auf der homepage schmökern.


Frank


----------



## arne1907 (1. Februar 2008)

Ja ich weiß, WhizzWheel ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und baut Top LR und
ich bin bestimmt nicht geizig wie man an meiner Teileliste auch sehen kann aber ich glaube bei 200 Euro Ersparnis werde ich dann doch lieber bei
XX-Bikes ordern.


----------



## pueftel (1. Februar 2008)

..kann ich gut verstehen. 

Nur spart man meiner Meinung nach am wenigsten bei der Wahl der Laufräder. Hier lohnt sich jeder mehr investierte Euro.


Frank


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute - sagt mir doch mal, ob Ihr Carbon-Montagepaste nutzt und wenn ja, an welcher Stelle

Übrigens habe ich mein M5-Rahmen bereits komplett demontiert. Der nackte Rahmen inkl Steuersatz und Schaltauge wiegt 1647 g  Bei nur 18 Zoll. Ohne Cantibolzen und Flaschenschrauben 

Werde bevor ich alles wieder montiere noch komplett putzen und alles wiegen und fotografieren. Kommt nachher alles in die Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (1. Februar 2008)

..haben arne und esay doch schon geschrieben. Ich nehme für alles Kupferpaste - geht auch und sieht gut aus 


..ja, die alu s-works sind schwer. Meins hatte so um die 9,5 kg komplett.


Frank


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..haben arne und esay doch schon geschrieben. Ich nehme für alles Kupferpaste - geht auch und sieht gut aus


Sorry, hatte ich total überlesen.
Habe heute nen F99, C116-Kettenblätter, Schutzfolie und Carbon-Montagepaste bestellt. Ist alles am Lager und kommt zu 99% noch morgen an.
Und nein, die Post war immer noch nicht da


----------



## arne1907 (1. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hey Leute - sagt mir doch mal, ob Ihr Carbon-Montagepaste nutzt und wenn ja, an welcher Stelle
> 
> Ja, da wo Carbonteile geklemmt werden, Stütze, Lenker usw. und immer
> mit Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten.
> ...



Glaube bei Deinem Rahmen war noch der CaneCreek Steuersatz
mit 180g verbaut.


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Glaube bei Deinem Rahmen war noch der CaneCreek Steuersatz
> mit 180g verbaut.



Ursprünglich schon, habe aber nen FSA Orbit drin mit ca. 100 g. Genau kann ichs nicht sagen, weil die Lagerschalen im Rahmen stecken


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

so, hab jetzt gerade ein Problem. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich den Steuersatz zusammenkriege. Ausserdem glaube ich, dass die mir versehentlich 2 geschickt haben. Denn im rahmen sind blaue Lager bereits drin, wie Ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt. Auf dem dritten Bild sind die Teile des Steuersatzes, die meiner meinung nach dazugehören. Auf dem vierten Bild sehr Ihr den vermutlich zweiten kompletten Steuersatz...oder müssen die Lager auch in den Rahmen? Hab überhaupt keinen Plan.

Ausserdem noch 2 Fragen: wie fest muss ich die Kralle bei diesem integrierten Steuersatz anziehen? Und wieviel Nm sind für die Sattelklemme vorgesehen? Und nutzt Ihr die auch mit Montagepaste?











P.S.: Mein rahmen wiegt inkl. Steuersatz 1400 g..hätte etwas leichter sein können, aber immer noch 250 g Ersparnis gegenüber meinem Alu-Rahmen.

Und wie bekommt man die Lager eigentlich aus dem Steuerrohr raus, wenn man den Steuersatz tauschen will - sind die nicht eingeklebt?


----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2008)

sorry, Missverständnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> totaler Käse, sorry aber ne wirklich nicht.
> nen integrierten Cane Creek mit 180g
> die Lager wiegen rund 60g, dazu noch der Deckel und die einlaminierten Aluschalen im rahmen gibt niemals über 100g



Er meinte den Ahead-Steuersatz bei dem M5. Aber kannste evtl bei meinen Fragen oben helfen?


----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> so, hab jetzt gerade ein Problem. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich den Steuersatz zusammenkriege. Ausserdem glaube ich, dass die mir versehentlich 2 geschickt haben. Denn im rahmen sind blaue Lager bereits drin, wie Ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt. Auf dem dritten Bild sind die Teile des Steuersatzes, die meiner meinung nach dazugehören. Auf dem vierten Bild sehr Ihr den vermutlich zweiten kompletten Steuersatz...oder müssen die Lager auch in den Rahmen? Hab überhaupt keinen Plan.
> 
> Ausserdem noch 2 Fragen: wie fest muss ich die Kralle bei diesem integrierten Steuersatz anziehen? Und wieviel Nm sind für die Sattelklemme vorgesehen? Und nutzt Ihr die auch mit Montagepaste?
> 
> ...



also du hast den 2006er Cane Creek drin, Bild IMGP3579 zeigt den zugehörigen Deckel/Gabelkonus.

in Bild IMGP3577 ist der 2008er Steuersatz mit Carbondeckel und dem sehr leichten Aheaddeckel sowie dem Gabelkonus für die 2008er Lager.

Die Lager sind niucht eingeklebt, kannst du raushebeln oder wenn sie gerade so schön drin sind auch gleich so lassen .


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> also du hast den 2006er Cane Creek drin, Bild IMGP3579 zeigt den zugehörigen Deckel/Gabelkonus.
> in Bild IMGP3577 ist der 2008er Steuersatz mit Carbondeckel und dem sehr leichten Aheaddeckel sowie dem Gabelkonus für die 2008er Lager.
> Die Lager sind niucht eingeklebt, kannst du raushebeln oder wenn sie gerade so schön drin sind auch gleich so lassen .



Danke Dir Zauberer 

Kannste nochwas zum Drehmoment der Kralle und an der Sattelklemme sagen? Bei meinem Rahmen war leider keine Angabe dazu


----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2008)

ja, die 2008er Einfachschelle mit 5,2 Nm laut Aufschrift.
bei der 2006/2007er Doppelschelle steht nix drauf, da reicht bestimmt 4 Nm unten und oben soviel du willst.

Bei der Gabelkrallenschraube kann man das am besten nach und mit Gefühl anziehen das es sich noch leicht dreht, dann 20km fahren und nochmal checken.
Eventuell nochmal etwas nachziehen, wenn sich gabelschaft und Lager setzen.


----------



## jones (1. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> P.S.: Mein rahmen wiegt inkl. Steuersatz 1400 g..



 

ich lach mich schlapp - also carbonrahmen kann speci einfach nicht 

(sehen zwar schön aus und sind stabil - keine frage, aber leicht ist ja was anderes...)


----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2008)




----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> ja, die 2008er Einfachschelle mit 5,2 Nm laut Aufschrift. Bei der 2006/2007er Doppelschelle steht nix drauf, da reicht bestimmt 4 Nm unten und oben soviel du willst.
> Bei der Gabelkrallenschraube kann man das am besten nach und mit Gefühl anziehen das es sich noch leicht dreht, dann 20km fahren und nochmal checken.
> Eventuell nochmal etwas nachziehen, wenn sich gabelschaft und Lager setzen.



Danke für die Info.



jones schrieb:


> ich lach mich schlapp - also carbonrahmen kann speci einfach nicht
> (sehen zwar schön aus und sind stabil - keine frage, aber leicht ist ja was anderes...)



Mir kams aber vor allem neben einer Gewichtsersparnis auf die Langlebigkeit und Stabilität an. Gerade das war DAS kaufargument für den Rahmen. Ich hätte keine Lust, nen Rahmen zu fahren, der so leicht is wie ein Scale. Ich weiss - hält auch, aber ist nix für mich. Lediglich 50 g oder so hätte er leichter sein können. Aber auch so spare ich 250 g mit meinem Traumrahmen.

Übrigens hab ich ne Macke im Lack Sieht allerdings durch den Blitz schlimer aus, als es ist - nur ein wenig Farbe ist angekratzt.


----------



## CrashOversteel (1. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> in Bild IMGP3577 ist der 2008er Steuersatz mit Carbondeckel und dem sehr leichten Aheaddeckel sowie dem Gabelkonus für die 2008er Lager.



Was ist denn das für ein Cane Creek Steuersatz? 

Kann mal jemand der diese Carbonabdeckung hat den Außendurchmesser unten messen?


----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2008)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Cane Creek Steuersatz?
> 
> Kann mal jemand der diese Carbonabdeckung hat den Außendurchmesser unten messen?



zur völligen Verwirrung: auf den Lagern steht "Campagnolo" 

aber ausgebaut zum Messen wird der jetzt nicht.


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Cane Creek Steuersatz?
> Kann mal jemand der diese Carbonabdeckung hat den Außendurchmesser unten messen?



Muss jetzt weg, aber kann ich heute abend oder morgen machen. Schau einfach nochmal hier rein. Kann dir auch den Steuersatz bei Interesse verkaufen. Hab ihn ja praktisch über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (1. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> ...Übrigens hab ich ne Macke im Lack Sieht allerdings durch den Blitz schlimer aus, als es ist - nur ein wenig Farbe ist angekratzt.



hing der rahmen an der stelle nicht auf ein paar bildern vorher an dem weißen gitter?


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> hing der rahmen an der stelle nicht auf ein paar bildern vorher an dem weißen gitter?



Nene, das war kein Originalbild. War aus der Gallerie von Crossmäxer. aber wie gesagt - durch den hellen Blitz wirkt das viiieel schlimmer als in natura. Hier mal mein Rahmen auf einer Waage. Ist inkl. Steuersatz (ca. 60 g) und Flaschenschrauben (9 g):


----------



## arne1907 (1. Februar 2008)

@ Lateralus

GLÜCKWUNSCH  

Laut Original Unterlagen zu meinem Rahmen > Sattelklemme max. 5,6 Nm

Klar sind S-Works carbon nicht die Leichtesten aber mit die Robustesten
und vorallem die Schönsten


----------



## schuberth1 (1. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> 
> GLÜCKWUNSCH
> 
> ...



.... und der Lack der empfindlichste.


----------



## arne1907 (1. Februar 2008)

Hä? Lack?


----------



## schuberth1 (1. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hä? Lack?



Klarlack


----------



## Toni172 (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo an alle,

kann mir hier Jemand sagen was der Original Steuersatz eines 2007er Epic Expert wiegt ????? 

Danke
Grüße Toni


----------



## CrashOversteel (1. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> zur völligen Verwirrung: auf den Lagern steht "Campagnolo"
> 
> aber ausgebaut zum Messen wird der jetzt nicht.



So sehr bin ich gar nicht verwirrt  Im Light-Bikes Forum habe ich auch schon eine Campa Carbonabdeckung gesehen!

Ausbauen brauch man den ja gar nicht zum messen, mir würde der äußere Durchmesser reichen. Am besten auch noch die höhe der Abdeckung!



Lateralus schrieb:


> Muss jetzt weg, aber kann ich heute abend oder morgen machen. Schau einfach nochmal hier rein. Kann dir auch den Steuersatz bei Interesse verkaufen. Hab ihn ja praktisch über



Das wird nix, mein Giant XTC Composite hat einen speziellen Steuersatz (nicht die 44mm). Gerade deswegen interessiert mich die Abdeckung. An der hätte ich auch Interesse! Die höhe wäre auch noch wichtig!


Meine Abdeckung hat einen Außendurchmesser von 43,8mm


----------



## zauberer# (2. Februar 2008)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Meine Abdeckung hat einen Außendurchmesser von 43,8mm



die Carbon-Abdeckung ist schnell gemessen: 47,6mm Aussendurchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (2. Februar 2008)

@ Lateralus

Ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem neuen Frame!!! Ist echt schnittig! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## mph (2. Februar 2008)

@Lateralus hey, willkommen im "Team" dein ´06er modell ist von den schwarzen Rahmen der schönste!! 

Ist das Rahmen gewicht nackt??oder mit Sattelklemme die "zweistöckiege" hatt nämilch satte 35g.

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (2. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> Ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem neuen Frame!!! Ist echt schnittig! Viel Spaß damit



Danke 



mph schrieb:


> @Lateralus hey, willkommen im "Team" dein ´06er modell ist von den schwarzen Rahmen der schönste!!
> Ist das Rahmen gewicht nackt??oder mit Sattelklemme die "zweistöckiege" hatt nämilch satte 35g.
> Gruß Max



Danke - finde ihn auch klasse, nur etwas leichter hätte er sein können. So 40 - 50 g. Und die oberflächliche Macke auf der linken Sitzstrebe nervt etwas, aber wird ja eh nicht die einzige bleiben. 
Also - wenn man den Konus und den oberen Ring des Steuersatzes dazu rechnet, liege ich mit Flaschenschrauben und Steuersatz und Schaltauge bei 1408 g. Die Sattelklemme, übrigens genau 31 g, kommt da noch zu. Aber wie schon gesagt - dafür halte ich den Rahmen für DEN haltbarsten Carbon-Rahmen überhaupt, was ein starkes Argument für den Kauf war

P.S.: ich habe nahezu alles, was ich abgebaut habe, einzeln gewogen und fotografiert. Bei Interesse einfach in meine neuen Fotos schauen. Habe immer die Beschreibung ergänzt, damt man sieht, was es jeweils genau ist.

P.P.S.: Weiss jemand, mit wieviel Nm man alle Schrauben bei nem X.O-Schaltwerk anziehen muss? Ich will mein Schaltwerk vor dem Anbau ans neue Rad komplett zerlegen und reinigen.


----------



## CrashOversteel (2. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> die Carbon-Abdeckung ist schnell gemessen: 47,6mm Aussendurchmesser.



Danke. Schade...


----------



## zuspät (2. Februar 2008)

kein crosser


----------



## jiri (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

zwecks Übersichtlichkeit u.s.w. habe ich mal ein kleines Forum auf die Beine gestellt. Link siehe in meiner Signatur...vielleicht mag ja der ein oder andere mit machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (2. Februar 2008)

das forum suche ich seit eineinhalb jahren !  perfekt.
bin nun (leider) eine woche im urlaub hoffenlich ist danach die stütze da...
viele grüße ben


----------



## DerJohny (2. Februar 2008)

Ich poste nun mal mein S-Works Custom Aufbau. 
Mal Sehen, wie eure Kommentare ausfallen.
Im Moment sind halt Slicks drauf.


----------



## jiri (2. Februar 2008)

Ein größeres Bild wäre schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Lateralus (2. Februar 2008)

jiri schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> zwecks Übersichtlichkeit u.s.w. habe ich mal ein kleines Forum auf die Beine gestellt. Link siehe in meiner Signatur...vielleicht mag ja der ein oder andere mit machen



Bin schon drin



jiri schrieb:


> Ein größeres Bild wäre schon mal nicht schlecht



Stimmt, ich erkenne da nicht viel.(


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Februar 2008)

der aufbau mit stollenreifen unterscheidet sich vom jetzigen kaum und davon gibts sogar ein bild in groß


----------



## der [email protected] (3. Februar 2008)

@ Jiri

bin dabei!!!

@ lateralus

Specialized fahren hat ja auch nichts mit Vernunft zu tuhn ( Gewicht, Preis ) sondern ist meiner Meinung nach eine Einstellungssache. Und wenn der Rahmen 40g oder 50g leichter wäre...welchen Unterschied würde das machen?


----------



## arne1907 (3. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @ Jiri
> 
> bin dabei!!!
> 
> ...



Das stimmt, sonst hätte ich auch nen Razorblade nehmen müssen.
1005g bei 19 Zoll, gerade wer seinen im light bike forum bekommen.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt ja sooo recht

Mal ne Frage zum integrierten Steuersatz. Muss noch Fett auf die Lager, die man oben auf den Bildern sehen kann? Also ich meine, muss ich die fetten, bevor ich mit dem Konus und dem oberen Lagerdeckel den Steuersatz anziehe?


----------



## jones (3. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja sooo recht
> 
> Mal ne Frage zum integrierten Steuersatz. Muss noch Fett auf die Lager, die man oben auf den Bildern sehen kann? Also ich meine, muss ich die fetten, bevor ich mit dem Konus und dem oberen Lagerdeckel den Steuersatz anziehe?



also die lager muss man nicht schmieren - sind industrielager, die für ihre gesamte lebensdauer vorgeschmiert sind. zu den dichtlippen würdest auch nichts reinbekommen.

ich mach aber immer ne ganz dünne schicht zwischen lager und lagerschalen, damit da nichts festfrisst. 

und bitte nicht anziehen - nur vorspannen. mit gefühl und immer dabei bewegen, also nur so, dass es kein spiel mehr hat. wenn du zu stark anziehst, könntest du dir die lager beschädigen.  muss ja bei nem neuen rahmen nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> also die lager muss man nicht schmieren - sind industrielager, die für ihre gesamte lebensdauer vorgeschmiert sind. zu den dichtlippen würdest auch nichts reinbekommen.
> 
> ich mach aber immer ne ganz dünne schicht zwischen lager und lagerschalen, damit da nichts festfrisst.
> 
> und bitte nicht anziehen - nur vorspannen. mit gefühl und immer dabei bewegen, also nur so, dass es kein spiel mehr hat. wenn du zu stark anziehst, könntest du dir die lager beschädigen.  muss ja bei nem neuen rahmen nicht unbedingt sein



Also auch zwecks Abdichtung gegen Wasser oder so kein Fett rein? 

Hier übrigens mal meine beiden Schätzchen, von denen das rote leider weg muss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (3. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte das Rad so gelassen und den Roten behalten. Mit den "Geschwüren" im Tretlagerbereich der Carbonrahmen kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. Muss ich aber auch nicht... Wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau und später auf dem Rad. 

Martin


----------



## Schmittler (3. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mal meine beiden Schätzchen, von denen das rote leider weg muss...



ah verdammt! wieso ist dein m5 nur 18"...


----------



## José94 (3. Februar 2008)

Weiß jemand von euch wie viel der LRS vom 08 stumpjumper ca. wiegt ? http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=33294
Danke schon mal !
Lg  José


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2008)

@Carbonrahmenbesitzer: Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Carbon-HTs für Mindesteinstecktiefen für die Sattelstützen haben? Gibts da Maße oder gilt das, was auf den Stützen steht? 

Übrigens ist das bei Thomson ja echt happig - habs mal an der Stütze gemessen. Laut der Markierung sinds 10 cm


----------



## der [email protected] (4. Februar 2008)

@Lateralus

1. Was das fetten angeht..Ruhig ein wenig Fett auf die Lenkkopflager geben. Dient als Korrosionsschutz.

2. Mit der Mindeststecktiefe der Sattelstütze, musst Du Dich nach den Angaben des Herstellers der Sattelstütze richten. Nimm doch eine andere Seatpost. Muss doch keine Thomson sein. Finde, dass es da durchaus schönere Exemplare gibt..


----------



## arne1907 (4. Februar 2008)

Du solltest die Stütze auf jeden Fall soweit einstecken, das sie unterhalb
Unterkante / Oberrohr kommt. Auch wenn auf der Stütze vllt. weniger angegeben ist, der Rahmen wirds Dir danken.


----------



## Lateralus (4. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> 1. Was das fetten angeht..Ruhig ein wenig Fett auf die Lenkkopflager geben. Dient als Korrosionsschutz.
> 2. Mit der Mindeststecktiefe der Sattelstütze, musst Du Dich nach den Angaben des Herstellers der Sattelstütze richten. Nimm doch eine andere Seatpost. Muss doch keine Thomson sein. Finde, dass es da durchaus schönere Exemplare gibt..



Das mit dem Korrosionsschutz dachte ich mir nämlich auch. Super, mache ich so.
Und klar gibts klasse Sattelstützen, aber mittlerweile bin ich ziemlich auf nem "Thomson-Masterpiece-inkl-Ti-Kit-Trip" Hab mich nur über die von Thomson markierten 10 cm gewundert. Kommt mir viel vor.



arne1907 schrieb:


> Du solltest die Stütze auf jeden Fall soweit einstecken, das sie unterhalb
> Unterkante / Oberrohr kommt. Auch wenn auf der Stütze vllt. weniger angegeben ist, der Rahmen wirds Dir danken.



Danke Dir. Ich dachte nur, dass es bei Carbonrahmen nochmal besondere Maße gibt. Aber wenns nur das ist und die Angabe des Stützenherstellers zählt - mache ich so


----------



## arne1907 (5. Februar 2008)

So, Mavics verkauft und der Weg ist frei für Sub8  

Habe mir bei Bike Discount folgendes rausgesucht:

ZTR Olympic
Aerolight
King / Kong SS
779,-

Ist das ok oder teuer?
Habt Ihr alternative Vorschläge, eventuell mit Princess vorne?


----------



## der [email protected] (5. Februar 2008)

@arne 

Competition Spokes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (5. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, soweit ich weiß sind die Aerolight stabiler und obendrein
noch leichter.


----------



## der [email protected] (5. Februar 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass 2-fach konifiziert/ rund stabiler ist als 1-fach konifiziert/ flach.


----------



## arne1907 (5. Februar 2008)

Dachte ich auch immer aber sämtliche Foren sagen das Gegenteil.
Gerade durch das "flach" solls wohl steifer und stabiler sein.


----------



## Racer09 (5. Februar 2008)

@Arne, nimm die Aerolites, wie du schon sagtest, sind leichter, stabiler und ergeben ein steiferes Laufrad. Aber leider auch deutlich teurer.


----------



## arne1907 (5. Februar 2008)

Naja hab nun ein gutes Angebot bekommen.

Princess/Kong SS
Aerolight
Olympics

Und das Top aufgespeicht.


----------



## Jonez (5. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja hab nun ein gutes Angebot bekommen.
> 
> Princess/Kong SS
> Aerolight
> ...



Geht das auch genauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (5. Februar 2008)

Muss erst fragen ob ich Werbung machen darf, wurde aus Forum vermittelt.

Princess (nicht die Neue) / Kong SS in Rot
Aerolight 32/32
Alu Nippel Schwarz
ZTR Olympic Schwarz

ca. 769,- Euro mit Händlerrechnung.
Ein Ösi wirds aufspeichen.


----------



## arne1907 (6. Februar 2008)

geschafft, *SUB 8*  






LR sind geschätzt, da sie gerade aufgebaut werden aber könnten sogar noch
leichter sein als 1360g.
Und selbst wenn ich bei anderem Gelände die Conti RK WC aufziehe, dann ist
es mit 8,3 noch immer ok.  
Und wenn die DT Gabel lieferbar ist, dann werd ich mir noch 100g reserve schaffen, zumal Diese auch optisch besser passt.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Februar 2008)

So, da ist das Produkt der letzten Nacht


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (6. Februar 2008)

Yeah, F1 auf 2 Rädern, sehr geil, wenn auch nicht meine Welt (CC). Wenn dann auch die passenden Lungenflügel + Beine das Geschoss bewegen...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (6. Februar 2008)

mich stört nur die Gabel, mit schwarzer Gabel wäre es der Hammer, Reba WC, die hat auch eine rote Schrift, aber sonst find ichs geil


----------



## Schmittler (6. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So, da ist das Produkt der letzten Nacht



och...nett  die neue saison kann beginnen!!


----------



## Lateralus (6. Februar 2008)

MrGadgetFreak schrieb:


> Yeah, F1 auf 2 Rädern, sehr geil, wenn auch nicht meine Welt (CC). Wenn dann auch die passenden Lungenflügel + Beine das Geschoss bewegen...



Naja, für F1 ists noch etwas schwer, aber wird in diesem Jahr noch ca. 1 kg leichter. Momentan sind 10,2 kg.

Und das mit der Lunge und den Beinen - ist jawohl keine Frage oder?


----------



## arne1907 (6. Februar 2008)

@ Lateralus

Sehr schön  

Aber gabel und Kurbel will optisch nicht wirklich reinpassen....


----------



## schuberth1 (6. Februar 2008)

Geiles Rad, nur die Gabel geht net.
Entweder eine weiße oder eine schwarze.

Da wirst du nochmal den Geldbeutel aufmachen müssen. 


Bin ich froh, dass ich auch so ein schönes Rad habe.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Februar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> mich stört nur die Gabel, mit schwarzer Gabel wäre es der Hammer, Reba WC, die hat auch eine rote Schrift, aber sonst find ichs geil



Denke momentan über die neue Sid 08 nach. Gibts als Team in Weiss-Rot oder Schwarz-Rot. Aber dann erst für nächste Saison, denn meine funzt nach nem Service echt klasse. Sollten die Buchsen mal wieder ausschlagen (sch... Fox), käme sie noch diese Saison. Spart auch gleich nochmal 200 g und müsste in beiden Farbkombis super aussehen. 



Schmittler schrieb:


> och...nett  die neue saison kann beginnen!!



 



arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> Sehr schön
> Aber gabel und Kurbel will optisch nicht wirklich reinpassen....



Die Kurbel liebe ich. Und mit den C116ern passt die in natura etwas besser als auf dem Bild, da die weisse Schrift auf scharzem Grund gut zum Rahmen passt.
Gabel? Siehe Antwort oben



schuberth1 schrieb:


> Geiles Rad, nur die Gabel geht net.
> Entweder eine weiße oder eine schwarze.
> Da wirst du nochmal den Geldbeutel aufmachen müssen.
> Bin ich froh, dass ich auch so ein schönes Rad habe.



Jajaja, ihr habt ja recht mit der Gabelgeschichte. Geb mich geschlagen. Also wenn die neue Sid Team mal wirklich günstiger wird als UVP, schau ich, dass ich eine kriege. Im Sommer dann wohl. Aber meint Ihr nicht, ne Schwarz-Rote wäre zu langweilig? Dache eigentlich, ich nehme ne Weiss-Rote (weiss mit roter Schrift)...???...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (6. Februar 2008)

weiß ist gut!


----------



## arne1907 (6. Februar 2008)

Nimm Weiß


----------



## mph (6. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So, da ist das Produkt der letzten Nacht




Geiles Teil!! Hast du ne Teileliste gemacht??unter 10 müsste doch reht leicht zu realisieren sein..

Ich glaub ich bin gegen ne weiße Gabel & auch gegen ne Sid. Aber ich hab auch rote Nokons auf nem roten Rahmen.. 

Gruß Max


----------



## mph (6. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> geschafft, *SUB 8*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil wird dein Bike & leicht  ..

Der LRS ist ein Traum. Denke der ist etwas leichter, denn meiner King/Superscharf mit Sapin Speichen und Olympic Felge hatte irgendwas um den dreh 1360g (weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau)..

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (6. Februar 2008)

Ja aber habe heute die Info bekommen das die alte princess nicht
mehr lieferbar ist.....  

Nun könnte ich ja bis März auf die neue Princess warten aber das mit den Lieferterminen ist bei Tune immer so eine Sache.....

Alternative wäre King/Kong SS mit selektierte 334g Olympics.
Da würde ich so bei 1320-1330 landen.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!! Hast du ne Teileliste gemacht??unter 10 müsste doch reht leicht zu realisieren sein..
> Ich glaub ich bin gegen ne weiße Gabel & auch gegen ne Sid. Aber ich hab auch rote Nokons auf nem roten Rahmen..
> Gruß Max


hier ist ne Liste - alles selbst abgewogen und auch nahezu alles als Foto in meiner Galerie:




Getauscht wird nach und nach die Gabel (-200 g), der LRS (-600 g), die Schnellspanner (-70 g), Griffe (-60 g) und die Sattelstütze (-70 g). Und schon ist 1 kg runter und ich bin bei 9,2 kg. Mit ausgewogenen Reifen dann bei 9,0 kg. Und weniger will ich gar nicht. Und es bliebe immer noch die Option auf Alu/Titanschraubentuning und nen Tiso-Lockring und leichtere Schaltröllchen. Da fallen auch  etliche Gramm und schon bin ich bei 8,8 - 8,9 kg (falls ich darauf dann überhaupt noch Lust habe).


----------



## der [email protected] (7. Februar 2008)

@ Lateralus

Glückwunsch zu DEINEM NEUEN BIKE!!!! Ich finde die Kurbel auch sehr schön. Mit der Gabel könntest Du auch gut eine Durin nehmen. Kannst ja dann überlegen, ob "Kinderschokolade" oder schwarz/rot. Und mit dem Gewicht...Wenn die rotierende Masse stimmt ist das schon O.K.!!!


----------



## spidermarkus (7. Februar 2008)

Bis auf die Gabel, die leider nicht ins Gesamtbild passt, ein echt schickes Bike. Ne Reba WC in schwarz wäre optisch jedenfalls erste Wahl.


----------



## arne1907 (7. Februar 2008)

Nach stundenlangen Durchsuchen sämtlicher Web Shops und unzähligen Telefonaten ist nun der neue LRS in Arbeit.

ZTR Olympics, selektiert, 2x 334g
CX-RAY
Tune Princess aus der 07er Serie, Rot
Tune Kong SS, Rot

Gewicht ca. 1300-1310g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (7. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> hier ist ne Liste - alles selbst abgewogen und auch nahezu alles als Foto in meiner Galerie:
> 
> 
> Getauscht wird nach und nach die Gabel (-200 g), der LRS (-600 g), die Schnellspanner (-70 g), Griffe (-60 g) und die Sattelstütze (-70 g). Und schon ist 1 kg runter und ich bin bei 9,2 kg. Mit ausgewogenen Reifen dann bei 9,0 kg. Und weniger will ich gar nicht. Und es bliebe immer noch die Option auf Alu/Titanschraubentuning und nen Tiso-Lockring und leichtere Schaltröllchen. Da fallen auch  etliche Gramm und schon bin ich bei 8,8 - 8,9 kg (falls ich darauf dann überhaupt noch Lust habe).



^^ Teile hätte ich auch getauscht.. Du kannst deine Gabel ja auch lackieren (lassen)!?! Von der "performance" her ist Fox doch vorne mit dabei..

Gruß Max


----------



## mph (7. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Nach stundenlangen Durchsuchen sämtlicher Web Shops und unzähligen Telefonaten ist nun der neue LRS in Arbeit.
> 
> ZTR Olympics, selektiert, 2x 334g
> CX-RAY
> ...




Sag ich doch -> leichter!!  (War keine große kusnt - ich gebs ja zu..)

Gruß MAx


----------



## jiri (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde Lateralus' Bike auch mit der nicht passenden Gabel nehmen 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2008)

jiri schrieb:


> Also ich würde Lateralus' Bike auch mit der nicht passenden Gabel nehmen
> Viel Spaß damit!



Danke


----------



## mph (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin heut ein paar S Works km gefahren! !! höchstes Suchtpotenzial!!!

War auch kurz beim Händler um mir den Nm Schlüssel auszuleihen... Obwohl Alu Schrauben&Sattelstütze noch fehlen & ich den Polar Gesch.-sensor & etwas Klarsichtfolie  angebracht hab, bin ich natürlich nicht an der Waage  vorbei gekommen...

Gewicht (die Waage konnte sich nicht etscheiden zwischen) 8,895kg bzw. 8,900kg. 

Lediglich die Flaschenhalter fehlen noch, ich rechne mit +50g die sich aber wohl mit dem Schraubentuning/Sattelstütze aufheben..

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (7. Februar 2008)

@mph

Ja aber das lag auch hauptsächlich an den selektierten Felgen, da diese zusammen ca. 50g leichter sind als wie wenn man Standard Olympics nimmt.

Bin dann bei ca. 7950g und mit neuer gabel im Frühjahr bei ca. 7850g....
Dann muss ich noch irgendwo gut 150g rausholen.
Denn Endziel ist eigentlich Sub8 mit "echten" MTB Reifen.
Aber meine Conti RK WC bringen rund 320g mehr auf die Waage als die FF.


@Lateralus

Also die Fox ist ja von der Performance her über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Bin die ja selber ewig am Stumpi gefahren.
Wenn Dir das Gewicht dabei nicht so wichtig ist, dann würde ich sie auch lackieren lassen und nicht nur wegen der Farbe eine Andere kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rr0r (7. Februar 2008)

.. diese optimistischen Gewichtsangaben immer, mein Bike wiegt auf der Waage fast ein halbes Kilo mehr als berechnet.... da kommt noch Fett dazu, Öl, Luft in den Reifen und in der Gabel, außerdem Dreck. Realistische Gewichte lassen sich anhand einer Teileliste (auch mit selbst abgewogenen Teilen) nie ablesen.. Wollt ich nur mal nebenbei erwähnen.....


----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2008)

Nicht falsch. Leider hab ich keine geeignete Hängewaage. Aber auch meiner Personenwaage ergab ne Differenzmessung mit und ohne Rad exakt 10,2 kg. Stimmt also genau mit meiner Liste überein.


----------



## arne1907 (7. Februar 2008)

3rr0r schrieb:


> .. diese optimistischen Gewichtsangaben immer, mein Bike wiegt auf der Waage fast ein halbes Kilo mehr als berechnet.... da kommt noch Fett dazu, Öl, Luft in den Reifen und in der Gabel, außerdem Dreck. Realistische Gewichte lassen sich anhand einer Teileliste (auch mit selbst abgewogenen Teilen) nie ablesen.. Wollt ich nur mal nebenbei erwähnen.....



Dann kauf ne neue Waage oder wieg die Teile einzeln aus und glaub nicht den Herstellerangaben.....  

Wir machen ja das Fett vorm wiegen nicht extra ab von den Teilen und lassen auch Öl und Luft nicht extra aus der Gabel raus.....
Das Einzige was wirklich fehlt ist die Luft in den Reifen und das macht vllt.
5g und kein halbes Kilo.
Wenn man natürlich ne Stunde durch den dreck fährt und dann wiegt, dann kann das schon passen aber wer macht das?
Wenn Du Dich wiegst dann wälzt Du Dich ja auch nicht vorher im Dreck.


----------



## 3rr0r (7. Februar 2008)

1m³ Luft wiegt ein klein wenig über ein Kilo, Öl und Fett dürften wenn man nicht zu geizig war definitiv über 50g wiegen. Ein Xt 2008 LRS (wenn es denn einer ist) dürfte meines Erachtens auch nicht über 2kg wiegen, die 08er Nabe hat um einiges abgespeckt. So denk ich mal kommt dann die Übereinstimmung zu Stande (die 10,2kg). Ich vermute einfach mal der LRS wiegt in Wirklichkeit in etwa max 200g weniger, dafür kommt aber die Luft hinzu (+Öl+Fett).


----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2008)

3rr0r schrieb:


> 1m³ Luft wiegt ein klein wenig über ein Kilo, Öl und Fett dürften wenn man nicht zu geizig war definitiv über 50g wiegen. Ein Xt 2008 LRS (wenn es denn einer ist) dürfte meines Erachtens auch nicht über 2kg wiegen, die 08er Nabe hat um einiges abgespeckt. So denk ich mal kommt dann die Übereinstimmung zu Stande (die 10,2kg). Ich vermute einfach mal der LRS wiegt in Wirklichkeit in etwa max 200g weniger, dafür kommt aber die Luft hinzu (+Öl+Fett).



Ähm - die Gewichtsangabe gilt für die Laufräder OHNE Reifen, Schläuche, Schnellspanner und folglich auch Luft. Wo sollen die bitte 200 g weniger wiegen? Warum, weshalb, wieso? Versteh ich nicht. Ist übrigens kein 08er.


----------



## jones (7. Februar 2008)

3rr0r schrieb:


> 1m³ Luft wiegt ein klein wenig über ein Kilo...



was willst du mit einem kubikmeter luft? - ich glaub kaum, dass man in die reifen und die gabel so viel reinbekommt


----------



## Hellspawn (7. Februar 2008)

Ausflug in die Mathematik:
Wieviel wiegt die Luft im Reifen?
Angenähert lässt sich der aufgeblasene Schlauch als Torus beschreiben. Sein Volumen ist:
2 PI^2*R*r^2
Bei 26Zoll Laufrädern und einer Reifenbreite von 2 Zoll ergibt sich
=> 19,74*13"*1"^2
=> 4205 cm^3
Das sind also etwa 4,2 Liter
Für 2 Räder ergeben sich 8,4Liter und die werden natürlich prall gefüllt, zB mit 3 Bar, also etwa 25 Liter. Ein Liter Luft wiegt 1,3g.
Damit sind bei einer Reifenbreite von 2 Zoll und 3 Bar Druck etwa 33g Luft in den Reifen.


----------



## der [email protected] (8. Februar 2008)

@Hellspawn


----------



## arne1907 (8. Februar 2008)

@Hellspawn


----------



## jones (8. Februar 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Ausflug in die Mathematik:
> Wieviel wiegt die Luft im Reifen?
> Angenähert lässt sich der aufgeblasene Schlauch als Torus beschreiben. Sein Volumen ist:
> 2 PI^2*R*r^2
> ...



schön gerechnet - das macht dann also etwa 0,025 m³.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. Februar 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Ausflug in die Mathematik:
> Wieviel wiegt die Luft im Reifen?
> Angenähert lässt sich der aufgeblasene Schlauch als Torus beschreiben. Sein Volumen ist:
> 2 PI^2*R*r^2
> ...


----------



## 3rr0r (8. Februar 2008)

Die Federgabel nicht zu vergessen 
Hehe habt ja Recht, irgendwie scheint die Waage bei dem bikeshop zu spinnen, kann mir den Gewichtsunterschied nicht erklären.


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

So hier mal meins ^^
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05


----------



## arne1907 (8. Februar 2008)

Nice  

Aber ich würde den Spacerturm überm Vorbau "entsorgen"  

P.S. Auf meinem Baustellenfoto hab ich den zwar auch noch aber
ist inzwischen auch abgesägt.


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

Danke für das "Nice" (= 
Specialized ist halt top, nicht?

Ah naja ^^ bevor ich da irgendwas absäge xD Ich liebe es einfach zu sehr! Und davon jeden Millimeter (Wenn meine Freundin das liest: "Ja dich lieb ich natürlich viel mehr! Jeden Nanometer von dir! ^^)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. Februar 2008)

Vorschlag: säg den Gabelschaft ab (das sieht echt schlimm aus) und dafür nicht an Deiner Freundin


----------



## jones (11. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> So hier mal meins ^^
> Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05



ein wirklich schönes rad mit potential um noch leichter zu werden.  

rein optisch würde ich folgendes machen:

züge ablängen und richtig verlegen (auch das tachokabel, das da so rumhängt.

dann das abus schloss dingens weg. wenn du das schloss trotzdem brauchst würd ich nen kleinen rucksack nehmen ala camelbag nehmen.

gewicht ließe sich eigentlich fast überall noch einsparen, auch ohne übermäßige investitionen (z.b. bremsen)


----------



## Stump1967 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
habe jetzt auch so gut wie alle Teile zusammen und wollte Euch mal meinen Aufbau in einzelnen Schritten zeigen. Aufgebaut wird es diese Woche Stück für Stück und ich werde dann immer wieder ein paar Bilder hochladen.

So hier das erste Bilde von dem S-Works HT-08 auf der Waage.
Die 1210 sind inkl. Kettenstreben Schutz und Flaschenhalter Schrauben.





Hier auch noch die Teileliste:

Frame	S-Works HT Carbon 2008 - 17"
Gabel	Magura Durin
Steuersatz	Cane Creek - Carbon
Vorbau	F99 - 90mm
Lenker	Race Face Next SL 25,4
Sattelstütze	Specialize Carbon 30.9
Sattel	Specialized Toupe
Sattelklemme	36.9
Laufrad Vorn	DT240S,xd4.1
Laufrad Hinten	DT240S,xd4.1
Schnellspanner	DT-Swiss
Bremse vorn	Magura Marta SL 160 - Rot
Bremse hinten	Magura Marta SL 160 - Rot
Kurbel	XTR
Schaltung	X.0 - Drehgriff
Schaltwerk	X.0
Schaltzüge      Nokon-Rot
Reifen-Vorn	RK 2.2
Reifen-Hinten	RK 2.2
Schlauch V+H   Latex
Flaschenhalter	Carbon
Umwerfer	XTR 34.9 Downswing
Kranz	XT 11-32
Kette	XTR 9-fach
Pedale	Look Quartz Carbon Ti

Laufräder und Schnellspanner werden im Laufe des Jahres getauscht.

Konstruktive Kritik nehme ich gerne an.

Bilder von den Teilen auf der Waage und vom Aufbau folgen.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## der [email protected] (11. Februar 2008)

@Stumpi

Folgende Parts würde ich verändern:

- Sattel Speedneedel
- Felge DT Swiss XR4.2 oder Mavic XC717 Disc
- Kurbel irgendewas ausser Shimano ( passt immer nicht so zu X.O Parts )

Ist aber auch alles eine Sache des Geschmacks!!! Ansonsten tolles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (11. Februar 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> So hier das erste Bilde von dem S-Works HT-08 auf der Waage.
> Die 1210 sind inkl. Kettenstreben Schutz und Flaschenhalter Schrauben.
> 
> Frame	S-Works HT Carbon 2008 - 17"
> ...



spitze 

deckt sich vom Gewicht mit meinem 17" 2008er, sogar etwas leichter.
ohne Kettenstrebenschutz 1198g in gleicher Größe, was dafür spricht, dass die 2008er eher leichter geworden sind


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Cool! Danke für die Vorschläge ^^ Hab nicht gewusst, was ich hier anrichte xD Ja wo wir bei den Parts sind:
der jones und der [email protected] hat ja einen guten Anfang gemacht! Vielleicht gibts noch mehr Tipps?


----------



## Lateralus (11. Februar 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> spitze
> deckt sich vom Gewicht mit meinem 17" 2008er, sogar etwas leichter.
> ohne Kettenstrebenschutz 1198g in gleicher Größe, was dafür spricht, dass die 2008er eher leichter geworden sind



Glückwunsch, tolles Rad. Her mit mehr Bildern


----------



## zauberer# (11. Februar 2008)

hier bitte


----------



## Lateralus (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## risks (11. Februar 2008)

Nach Hinweis nun auch in diesem Thread mein Specialized Stumpjumper S-Works Hardtail. Aufbau ist abgeschlossen. Sämtliche Teile wurden individuell und nach eigenen Vorstellungen ausgesucht und verbaut.

Mehr Bilder sind auf meinem Profil zu sehen.

Vielleicht noch interessant, die Teileliste:

Rahmen:         Specialzied Stumpjumper S-Works
Gabel:            RockShox Reba Team08 - Pushlock
Vorbau:          Ritchey WCS black (wet)
Lenker:           Ritchey WCS Carbon
Kurbel:            Atik Titanium (incl. Lager und Kblätter)
Bremsen:         Magura Marta SL (rot)
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR RD-M970 SGS
Pedale:		  Crank Brothers 2 TI
Sattelstütze:   KCNC Ti-Pro Scandium
Steuersatz:	Can Creek
Sattel:		   Tune Speedneedle Leder
Schalthebel:     Shimano XTR SL-M 970 Mod.2007
Laufräder:	  DT Swiss XR 4.2D 240s + Schnellspanner
Kassette:	  XTR
Umwerfer:	 XTR - XTR FDM-971 
Reifen:		   Schwalbe FuriousFred (2x)
Schlauch:        Aircomp Latex
BarEnds:          Bikehardest	
Kette:		   KMC X 9SL
Schaltzugsatz:	I-Link
Griffe:             WCS
Sattelklemme:   Specialized
Spacer:           FSA

Vielleicht auch für einige interessant die vorhaben ein Bike mit ähnlichen Komponenten aufzubauen ist der Preis. Sämtliche Teile inklusive Versandkosten für dieses Bike betragen 3707,50 Euro. Beim Rahmen hätte ich noch einiges Sparen können, aber danach ist man immer gescheiter. Soll rein zur Info dienen weil ich selber nie so recht wusste wie viel letztendlich wirklich zusammen kommt wenn man ein Bike kplt. selber aufbaut.

Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 9,00 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (11. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Cool! Danke für die Vorschläge ^^ Hab nicht gewusst, was ich hier anrichte xD Ja wo wir bei den Parts sind:
> der jones und der [email protected] hat ja einen guten Anfang gemacht! Vielleicht gibts noch mehr Tipps?




kurbel:   xt08, bekommt man teilweise schon sehr günstig um 110 

sattelstütze / vorbau / lenker:   vlt. was von smica etc, wenn es was günstiges sein soll - ansonsten klar syntace etc.

beim sattel wäre auch noch was drin - gibt auch bequeme leichtere

bremsen:  wie schön erwähnt vllt ne neue xt oder ne normale marta. ist nicht so teuer wie die sl, aber dennoch sehr leicht

laufräder sind dann schon etwas kostenintensiver, bringen aber auch richtig was. solltest aber den einsatzbereich nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (11. Februar 2008)

Geiles Bike!!!


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Danke! Wenn man sich die Komponenten von risks anguckt, dann kann man eigentlich meinen, dass die auch perfekt an mein SJ passen würden oder? Was denkt ihr, wieviel Gewicht das spart?


----------



## zauberer# (11. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Danke! Wenn man sich die Komponenten von risks anguckt, dann kann man eigentlich meinen, dass die auch perfekt an mein SJ passen würden oder? Was denkt ihr, wieviel Gewicht das spart?



ja, kannst alles nehmen 

im Ernst: lieber schwerere, profiliertere und pannensichere Reifen und dafür leichtere Laufräder, ansonsten super Aufbau


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Du meinst, die Reifen von risks sind nicht so? Kenn mich mit Reifen nicht so aus xD
Also geh ich davon aus, dass das super Komponenten mit einem super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sind (also es gibt ja immer teuere und bessere)... also kann ich mir diese bedenkenlos zulegen? Welchen Vorteil würden diese denn haben (außer Gewichtsersparnis)?


----------



## zauberer# (11. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Reifen von risks sind nicht so?



das möchte ich nicht sagen, es sind einfach die leichtesten Reifen mit entsprechend wenig Profil und Pannenschutz.

gibt halt nur wenig Strecken, wo man die Stärken dieser reifen bedenkenlos nutzen kann.


----------



## risks (11. Februar 2008)

Den Reifen werd ich in Albstadt beim Marathon verwenden und bei einem noch bei mir daheim in Österreich. Sonst wird wohl eher der Racing Ralph draufkommen. Nobby Nic ist natürlich auch wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Ok! Aber sonst: das Bike voll ok? Andere Meinungen? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## risks (11. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Ok! Aber sonst: das Bike voll ok? Andere Meinungen? Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Kurbel kannst dir andere nehmen. Find nur die neue XTR passt überhaupt net weil sie schwarz matt ist. Hab lange gesucht und nix passendes gefunden. Wollt  Stork Powerarms Pro aber die ist zum einen sehr teuer und auch schwierig zu bekommen. Vom Gewicht natürlich traumhaft. Wer nochmehr investieren will und kann darf auch gern die Clavicula von THM Carbones nehmen. Generell siehts am Kurbelmarkt sehr mager aus meiner Meinung nach. Mit der Reba bin ich bei den ersten Ausfahren sehr zufrieden. Hatte bis jetzt immer die Sid Team und die ist bei weitem net so stabil. Preis - Leistung find ich bei der Reba auch echt gut im vgl zu anderen die vllt. noch 100 bis 150 gr. leichter sind.


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Februar 2008)

@zauberer 

Sag mal fährst du die Larsen TT in 1,9 oder 2,0? Deine sehen so schmal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (11. Februar 2008)

risks schrieb:


> Hab lange gesucht und nix passendes gefunden. Wollt  Stork Powerarms Pro aber die ist zum einen sehr teuer und auch schwierig zu bekommen. Vom Gewicht natürlich traumhaft. Wer nochmehr investieren will und kann darf auch gern die Clavicula von THM Carbones nehmen. Generell siehts am Kurbelmarkt sehr mager aus meiner Meinung nach.



Finde ich nicht, Extralite E-Bones W.
Komplett 614g für 520 ist kaum zu toppen


----------



## der [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> kurbel:   xt08, bekommt man teilweise schon sehr gÃ¼nstig um 110 â¬
> 
> sattelstÃ¼tze / vorbau / lenker:   vlt. was von smica etc, wenn es was gÃ¼nstiges sein soll - ansonsten klar syntace etc.
> 
> ...




Ich kann Dir mit den Smica-Parts nur recht geben. Habe Pro-Lite Vorbau,
Smica Bar Ends,  Carbon Seatpost und XLC( ist ja Smica) Lenker. QualitÃ¤t ist top und vorallem der Preis!!!

@ Risks

Stimmt mit der Kurbel!!


----------



## zauberer# (12. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @zauberer
> 
> Sag mal fährst du die Larsen TT in 1,9 oder 2,0? Deine sehen so schmal aus.




vorne ist es ein 2,0er TT, hinten ein 1,9er 
werde das so mal weiter testen, bis jetzt gefällt  mir hinten der 1,9er


----------



## jones (12. Februar 2008)

risks schrieb:


> Den Reifen werd ich in Albstadt beim Marathon verwenden...



dann sehen wir uns ja vllt.


----------



## g.r.uner (12. Februar 2008)

Habe ungefÃ¤hr den gleichen (gleiche MaÃe) Vorbau wie der Smica Pro Lite
Komisch... der Ritchey WCS Carbon und der normale sind eigentlich gleich (auch vom Gewicht her)
@ risks: Warum hast du denn den 50â¬ teureren genommen?


----------



## jones (12. Februar 2008)

leider kann ich noch kein bild vom gesamten rad machen (vorderbremse ist im moment leider nicht montiert   )

aber hier mal ein paar details:

einmal die klemme passend zur stütze:










und einmal rotes allerlei:


----------



## Stump1967 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mein Rad is auch noch nicht fertig aber ich poste mal den zwischenstand. Ist aber noch große Baustelle.








Die Bremse kommt noch auf die andere Seite, mir fehlt noch die vordere Marta SL, wurde falsch gelieferet, und ich Bremse rechts vorne.

Passt das Rote von den Bremsen und Nokons zum Rahmen und Gabel? Ist zwar etwas dunkler aber ich denke das geht schon, was meint Ihr. Ich überlege die hinteren Nokons schwarz zu lassen und nur vorne Rote.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## mph (12. Februar 2008)

Hi, die Gabel passt perfekt!! Ich würde nur die meisten aufkleber runter nehmen, zumindest die blauen!

Gruß MAx

PS. heftig wie viele neue S Works Räder hier entstanden sind oder!!?? Ich finds geil - eins schöner als das andere!!


----------



## José94 (12. Februar 2008)

So nun auch mein neues !!!!



LG José


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (12. Februar 2008)

Sieht gudd aus! 2008er?


----------



## schuberth1 (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Sattel noch 10 cm weiter raus gezogen wird.
Schaut so nach Chopper aus.


----------



## der [email protected] (13. Februar 2008)

@Stump1967

mach das mit den roten Nokons.

Kleine Tip. Wenn Du Dein Bike in den Montageständer klemmst, mach ein Tuch um die Seatpost. Das Dekor der Thomson wird es Dir danken

@Jones

Hast Du schon Erfahrung mit Hayes Scheiben und Magura Bremse? Woher hast Du den die Rote Belagsicherungschraube und die roten Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## CLang (13. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> leider kann ich noch kein bild vom gesamten rad machen (vorderbremse ist im moment leider nicht montiert   )
> 
> aber hier mal ein paar details:
> 
> ...



superschöne sattelklemme!  
was ist das für eine?

und warum hope scheiben in der marta-bremse? style?


----------



## Lateralus (13. Februar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> PS. heftig wie viele neue S Works Räder hier entstanden sind oder!!?? Ich finds geil - eins schöner als das andere!!



Exakt 

Meint Ihr dass die Durin auch ein mein Rad passt - vom Rot des Standrohraufklebers her in Relation zum Rot auf meinem Rahmen? Ist ja nicht ganz so hell wie bei Stump1967 

Ich überlege immer noch zwischen Durin weiss, Durin schwarz oder der neuen SID weiss-rot oder schwarz-rot. Gibts  fitte Photoshopper hier?


----------



## der [email protected] (13. Februar 2008)

@ Lateralus

wie schon vor ein paar Tagen erwähnt... Weiße Durin oder weiße SID ( wenn Du etwas härteren CC fährst, würde ich auf jeden Fall durin nehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (13. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> wie schon vor ein paar Tagen erwähnt... Weiße Durin oder weiße SID ( wenn Du etwas härteren CC fährst, würde ich auf jeden Fall durin nehmen)



Fahre eher marathonlastiges CC Kennt einer die Strecke vom Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter? Für son Gelände muss die Gabel passen.


----------



## Schmittler (13. Februar 2008)

weder sid noch durin, nehm die reba wc in weiß!


----------



## jones (13. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @Stump1967
> 
> @Jones
> 
> Hast Du schon Erfahrung mit Hayes Scheiben und Magura Bremse? Woher hast Du den die Rote Belagsicherungschraube und die roten Unterlegscheiben?



das sind die floating scheiben von hope.

gibt´s hier im forum auch schon seitenlange threads zu. einfach mal suchen...

fahren sich sehr gut. vor allem, weil sie nicht so schnell überhitzen wie die sl-scheiben. zudem ist sie mit 89g auch noch leichter.
am anfang schleifen und knacken sie etwas. das legt sich aber, wenn sie richtig eingefahren sind.

und ganz ehrlich - vom design her gefält sie mir auch ganz gut 

die schrauben und die u-scheiben sind von jäger-motorsport. ist eine normale m4 aluschraube in 25 oder 30 mm - genaue länge hab ich gerade nicht im kopf.




CLang schrieb:


> superschöne sattelklemme!
> was ist das für eine?
> 
> und warum hope scheiben in der marta-bremse? style?



die klemme ist von charlymike. ist die rowing-version, da ich sonst auch keine matrix-struktur (außer an der gabel) am rad habe und die klemme so besser zur stütze und zum anderen rest passt.

scheibe siehe oben.


----------



## arne1907 (13. Februar 2008)

@ Jones

Sehr sehr schöne Fotos  


@ stump

Die Gabel passt wirklich perfekt zum Dekor des Rahmens


@ Lateralus

Zum Roten Rahmen passt die weiße Durin am Besten.
In meinen Fotoalben müßte noch eins vom 08er Alu + Durin drin sein


P.S. heute meine Olympics bekommen, selektiert mit je 332g  
Nun muss ich nur noch auf die Princess in Rot warten......
Das wird nen LRS mit unter 1300g bei normalen ZTR Olympics.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Februar 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> weder sid noch durin, nehm die reba wc in weiß!


Ne, zu schwer. Optisch aber ein Kracher.



arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> Zum Roten Rahmen passt die weiße Durin am Besten.
> In meinen Fotoalben müßte noch eins vom 08er Alu + Durin drin sein


Also Arne - dass Du vergessen hast wie mein Rahmen aussieht


----------



## risks (13. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, Extralite E-Bones W.
> Komplett 614g für 520 ist kaum zu toppen



Die kam natürlich auch in meine engere Wahl aber hab einige nicht so tolle Kommentare über diese Kurbel gelesen und als einzige Bezugsquelle war ein ital. Firma herauszufinden. Das war mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand und zu unsicher um 500 Euro dafür zu investieren. Lagerung hat mich net überzeugt. Design ist top!


----------



## risks (13. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Komisch... der Ritchey WCS Carbon und der normale sind eigentlich gleich (auch vom Gewicht her)
> @ risks: Warum hast du denn den 50 teureren genommen?



Da hast du recht. Damals gabs bei dem Händler wo ich eingekauft habe leider den WCS wet black noch net und ich wollte unbedingt glänzend. Heute würde ich den wet black auf jeden Fall nehmen. Hoffe ich steige nie über den Lenker ab 
Generell könnt man ja auch Fragen warum ich net den Alurahmen habe, da ist ja auch net so viel unterschied vom Gewicht aber viel im Preis *g*


----------



## arne1907 (13. Februar 2008)

risks schrieb:


> Die kam natürlich auch in meine engere Wahl aber hab einige nicht so tolle Kommentare über diese Kurbel gelesen und als einzige Bezugsquelle war ein ital. Firma herauszufinden. Das war mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand und zu unsicher um 500 Euro dafür zu investieren. Lagerung hat mich net überzeugt. Design ist top!



Naja wenn man danach geht darf man garnichts kaufen.....
Gibt wohl kaum ein Teil was nicht bereits in irgendein Forum zerrissen wurde.
Ich habe die Kurbel direkt in Italy beim Hersteller Online gekauft und 4 Tage 
später hatte ich sie in der Hand.



@Lateralus

SORRY  
Stimmt, hast ja nun den Schwarzen aber auch da würde als Kontrast 
die Durin in Weiß gut kommen.


----------



## jones (13. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man danach geht darf man garnichts kaufen.....
> Gibt wohl kaum ein Teil was nicht bereits in irgendein Forum zerrissen wurde.
> Ich habe die Kurbel direkt in Italy beim Hersteller Online gekauft und 4 Tage
> später hatte ich sie in der Hand.
> ...



ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber fährst du eigentlich auch mit deinem rad?

wenn man das hier so verfolgt, dann hat man den eindruck, dass nagelneue teile montiert und dann gegen leichtere getauscht werden, ohne, dass sie je bewegt wurden


----------



## arne1907 (13. Februar 2008)

Ne das hängt an der Wand  

Ich fahre mit dem Rad erst wenn alle Teile vollständig sind und so wie
ich es mir vorstelle. Zum rumschrubben jetzt im Winter habe ich das 
Cannondale.

Und da immer wieder einige Teile seit Beginn des Aufbaus im November getauscht wurden, war halt bisher nichts mit Fahren.
Das hatte aber auch den Vorteil das ich alle Neuteile die ich wieder tauschte, ohne Verlust in der Bucht wieder verkaufen konnte.

Ich hatte von Anfang an mit dem Aufbau keine Eile, mein Ziel war es, das es im März/April ready ist und da nur noch die LR fehlen, wirds mit dem Termin
auch klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (14. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ne das hängt an der Wand
> 
> Ich fahre mit dem Rad erst wenn alle Teile vollständig sind und so wie
> ich es mir vorstelle. Zum rumschrubben jetzt im Winter habe ich das
> ...



sag das nicht zu früh,... du kriegst doch Tune Naben,... da ist so gut wie alles bezgl. der Lieferzeit möglich


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> sag das nicht zu früh,... du kriegst doch Tune Naben,... da ist so gut wie alles bezgl. der Lieferzeit möglich



Ja das stimmt leider...... 

Die Kong SS in Rot ist schon da aber die neue Princess soll lt. XXLight
erst Ende des Monats kommen.
Aber das einige im Forum die Neue schon bekommen haben, gibt mir
Hoffnung.


----------



## Lateralus (15. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand mit Photoshop mal ne schwarze und ne weisse Reba WC an mein Rad basteln? Muss nicht perfekt sein - nur grob, um zu sehen, welche besser passt. ich glaube, ich leiste mir eine (ist klasse zu warten und man ist auf niemand anderes angewiesen wie bei Fox oder so). Und ich glaube, die schwarze würde auch richtig klasse aussehen...wäre wohl jemand so nett? Oder gibts Bilder von meinem Rahmen mit den beiden Gabeln?


----------



## Toni172 (15. Februar 2008)

Soddele........,

hier mal mein Racer für die Saison 2008.
Einzige noch geplante Änderungen sind folgende:

1. Montage Eclipse Tubless-Kit
2. leichte Schnellspanner evtl. von Tune
3. anderer Umwerfer (aktueller XTR)
4. anderer Lenker. Vermutlich Syntace Carbon









































wo sind die knapp 200g geblieben ??????????????



     

Ich hoffe es gefällt.
Anregungen und Kritik gerne erwünscht.

Grüße Toni


----------



## flix f (15. Februar 2008)

SEHR SCHÖHN 

wie fahren sich die ZTR Race? 

Schnellspanner Heylight - leichter (46g) als Tune, minimal billiger, gibts auch in Schwarz oder Rot,, höhere klemmkraft.

Einzig die Decals der sattelstütze wollen mir nicht gefallen, -> Cleanen

evtl die gelben Tune Aufkleber entfernen -passen nicht zum ZTR Aufkleber

die Gelben Schriftzüge auf den Maxxis Reifen mit edding übermahlen, dann ists perfekt

die Sattelüberhöhung  ist beachtlich, wie fährt sichs Bergab in technischen passagen -  
deshalb sind warscheinlich noch ein paar spacer als Reserve über dem Vorbau

Lenker würde ich davon abhängig machen ob du 9° willst oder ob dir 6° reichen, bei 9°-> Syntace


----------



## Stump1967 (15. Februar 2008)

Sieht super aus, nur der Spacerturm sieht komisch aus. Den Gabelschaft würde ich noch kürzen.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. Februar 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Soddele........,
> 
> hier mal mein Racer für die Saison 2008.
> Einzige noch geplante Änderungen sind folgende:
> ...



Schönes Bike..... 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal am Schiffenzwerg!!!


----------



## jones (15. Februar 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Soddele........,
> 
> hier mal mein Racer für die Saison 2008.
> Einzige noch geplante Änderungen sind folgende:...
> ...



schön  

rot scheint im trend zu liegen - bei mir wird es dieses jahr auch ziemlich rot


----------



## darkdog (16. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein alter S-Works M4




und nun mein neuer Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (16. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub so ein RR wird mein projekt 2009, da muss doch Sub 5
machbar sein.


----------



## mph (16. Februar 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


> und nun mein neuer Renner



Genial!!die Kurbel ...

Gruß Max


----------



## fritzbox (16. Februar 2008)

Die Kurbel ist schon  Saugeil aber mit 700 Euronen auch Sauteuer


----------



## Hellspawn (16. Februar 2008)

So, mein Stumpi ist auch endlich fertig geworden. Lediglich neue Pedale kommen noch (Look Quartz)































Gewichte:





Blick nach oben:





Blick nach hinten:


----------



## Lateralus (16. Februar 2008)

Tolles Rad - macht bestimmt gerade bergab ne Menge Spass. Wo hast Du die Lenkerklemmung eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Hellspawn (16. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Lenkerklemmung eloxieren lassen?



zusammen mit einigen anderen Teilen hier:
http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Februar 2008)

@Toni 172
Habe ein sehr ähnliches Rad (aktuell 9,9kg)
empfehle Dir 
Schmolke Lenker (meiner hat <80g, Ritchey und Easton sind relativ lieblos, d.h. passen nicht so perfekt an dieses Bike)
Ultimate TI Stütze (130g ungekürzt)


----------



## Lateralus (17. Februar 2008)

Könnt Ihr Carbonrahmen-Besitzer wohl nochmal posten, mit wieviel Nm Ihr Eure Sattelklemmen am Rahmen befestigt? Bei meinem 06er mit Doppelklemme knackt was im Sitzbereich und ich glaube, ich muss die Klemmung am Rahmen/Sitzrohr fester anziehen, da es weg ist, wenn ich stehend fahre. Hab die untere Hälfte der Sattelklemme (die am Sitzrohr) mit 4 Nm angezogen.


----------



## privilegia (17. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe mit 6-8 Nm angezogen!
Ich tippe bei Knacken eher an Sattelbereich.

Mal mit Fett probieren und sehen ob es weniger wird oder ganz weg ist.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Februar 2008)

Ok, danke. Fettet man auch die Schrauben am Stützenkopf zur Montage des Sattels bei einer Thomson?


----------



## privilegia (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, ein wenig Fett ist immer gut. Nur nicht übertreiben! Wichtig ist gutes Fett verwenden! Kein 08/15. Nimm was ordentliches. Gutes Bike,Gute Komponenten und somit auch gutes Zubehör,oder?


----------



## arne1907 (17. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Carbonrahmen-Besitzer wohl nochmal posten, mit wieviel Nm Ihr Eure Sattelklemmen am Rahmen befestigt? Bei meinem 06er mit Doppelklemme knackt was im Sitzbereich und ich glaube, ich muss die Klemmung am Rahmen/Sitzrohr fester anziehen, da es weg ist, wenn ich stehend fahre. Hab die untere Hälfte der Sattelklemme (die am Sitzrohr) mit 4 Nm angezogen.




Maximal 5,4 Nm lt. beiliegender Gebrauchsanleitung des Rahmens.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Februar 2008)

Danke Euch. Dann zieh ich mal mit 5 Nm an und fette die 2 Schrauben an der Stütze oben am Sattelgestell. Ach, und die Schrauben der Doppelklemme muss ich auch noch fetten


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2008)

Hat evntl. jemand ein Schaltauge für ein 2006er M4 SJ Hardtail?


----------



## YPS-Lon (20. Februar 2008)

Servus,

was für eine Reifenbreite kann ich auf einem Epic Expert Carbon fahren ?
Passt ein 2,25 Schwalbe ohne Probleme rein ohne das was schleift ?

Gruss

"Der Neue Specialist"


----------



## privilegia (20. Februar 2008)

Der passt ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (20. Februar 2008)

so sieht es aktuell aus:


----------



## Schmittler (20. Februar 2008)

sehr, sehr geil! woher hattest du nochmal den rahmen? ich will den auch!
...und les nochmal deine signatur, da fehlt ein buchstabe


----------



## prinz_f (20. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> so sieht es aktuell aus:
> ...



Ist das ein Semi-integrierter Steuersatz? 
Frage deshalb, weil mir ein 08er M5 Rahmen um rel. gutes Geld angeboten wurde und ich davon ausging, dass ich einen Ahead bräuchte... oder ist das dann ein anderer Rahmen???


----------



## jones (20. Februar 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> sehr, sehr geil! woher hattest du nochmal den rahmen? ich will den auch!
> ...und les nochmal deine signatur, da fehlt ein buchstabe



den hat mir mein händler besorgt. gab´s eigentlich nur als komplettrad.

danke  




prinz_f schrieb:


> Ist das ein Semi-integrierter Steuersatz?
> Frage deshalb, weil mir ein 08er M5 Rahmen um rel. gutes Geld angeboten wurde und ich davon ausging, dass ich einen Ahead bräuchte... oder ist das dann ein anderer Rahmen???



ist ein a-head satz. die semiintegrierten und integrierten sind soweit ich weiß nur bei den carbon-modellen.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Februar 2008)

Meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:






Nun bin ich rechnerisch unter 10 Kilo (mit nachgewogener Teileliste), komplett hatte ich das Rad noch nicht an der Waage (ist ja auch noch etwas dreckig )


----------



## Lateralus (20. Februar 2008)

Traumrad, aber der WCS muss weg. Ich finde, dass da nur ein F99 Ti ran gehört. Ansonsten WOW, sieht sehr sehr schnell aus

Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit der Reba WC? Machste den Service selbst? Und ist Dein Konus geschlitzt? Und haste bei der Konusmontage Fett o.ä. verwendet? Und fettest Du die Schrauben an der Sattelklemmung? Sorry für die vielen Fragen


----------



## fritzbox (20. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal eine Teileliste??

Ach ja ein äusserst geiles Teil


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Februar 2008)

@Fritzbox
Teileliste geister hier im Forum irgendwo auch rum, kann ich aber bei Gelegenheit mal aktualisiert online stellen, schreibe nur im Moment, wie viele Studis Klausuren, kann also noch bis März dauern.

@ Lateralus
Nö der WCS bleibt ! Wiegt doch nur 111g und für die 12g einen 5mm kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen warum? Außerdem tauchen die WCS Striefen sogar am Rahmen und an der Gabel nochmal auf! 

Zu der Gabel kann ich sagen, dass nach 2 Jahren SID und 2 Monaten Pace RC 39 XC (Wenn jemand eine 80mm Gabel sucht -> PN) ist sie ein Kompromis aus Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeit und Gewicht! Die Performance ist (Eigene Meinung) schlichtweg Klasse besonders in Verbindung mit dem Lenkerlockout! Da es letztes Frühjahr noch keine Magura Gabeln gab die leicht und auf 100m ausgelegt waren, habe ich mich für die Reba entschieden (war auch ein Spezialpreis meines Händlers da konnte man nicht nein sagen!).

Ja mein Konus ist geschlitzt (FSA). 

Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Ich habe den Konus nicht gefettet, aber natürlich den Steuersatz.

Die Schrauben der Sattelsütze Nein! Waren aber gefettet und da ich die Sattelstütze seit dem ersten einstellen nicht verstellt habe, habe ich auch nichts daran gemacht.

Und ja die Gabel ist noch zulang, wird aber nicht gekürzt, da ja hoffentlich bald die neue SID(Schwarz mit Rot  ) kommt auch was taugt für meine 75 Kg Kampfgewicht !

Achja der Service der Gabel: Mache ich nicht selber, habe aber schon 2x zugesehen in der Werkstatt( Ich habe einfach nicht das Bedürfnis meine kleine Studibude einzusauen! Und da ich dafür nicht so viel bezahlen muss ist das auch okay so  ), ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert und meine SID habe ich damals immer selber gemacht.


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

dann stell ich mal meins vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (21. Februar 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Der Brain-Dämpfer war doch nicht von Anfang an dran, oder? Coole Idee


----------



## #easy# (21. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Fritzbox
> 
> @ Lateralus
> Nö der WCS bleibt ! Wiegt doch nur 111g und für die 12g einen 5mm kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen warum? Außerdem tauchen die WCS Striefen sogar am Rahmen und an der Gabel nochmal auf!
> ...



genau finde ich auch in Ordnung lass den Vorbau ruhig dran und mach die Conti RK Worldcup drauf dann sind da auch noch mal die Streifen drauf.


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Der Brain-Dämpfer war doch nicht von Anfang an dran, oder? Coole Idee



doch der dämpfer war von anfang an dran, das ist das enduro von 2005. in dem jahr ist aber auch der neue enduro (sx-trail) rahmen rausgekommen und darum ist dieses modell leider ziemlich untergegangen. aber ich habe auch den trail rahmen von specialized und ich muß sagen das mir dieser rahmen mit seinem fahrwerk einfach besser gefällt. das ding geht ab wie nachbars lumpi und man kann damit fratzen ohne ende machen . die sitzposition auf dem rad und das fahrwerk machen den einfach genial für mich und ich bin die ganzen neuen enduros von speci gefahren und nichts reicht an das technische niveau dieses rades ran (meiner meinung nach ). auch wenn er für ein enduro nur 130mm fw hat , ich habs noch nicht geschafft ihn an seine grenzen zu bringen.
bin allerdings auch kein freerider oder dowhiller eben ein enduro fahrer !


----------



## arne1907 (24. Februar 2008)

Nun ist es bald geschafft.....

Light Bikes hat mich heute informiert das meine LR fertig sind und Montag
zur Post gehen.

Dann fix einspannen und endlich fertig mit dem Aufbau.

Selektierte ZTR Olympics je 334g
CX-Ray 32/32
Tune Princess / Kong SS in Rot

1277g


----------



## jones (24. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Nun ist es bald geschafft.....
> 
> Light Bikes hat mich heute informiert*,* das*s* meine LR fertig sind und Montag
> zur Post gehen.
> ...



hört sich gut an 

sieht sicherlich gut aus

wo stehst dann mit dem gewicht?


----------



## arne1907 (24. Februar 2008)

Bei 7913 nachgewogenen Gramm.
Teileliste im Fotoalben.




Der LRS wurde doch bedeutend leichter als ich dachte und kann sich bei dem Gewicht
mit normalen ZTR und keinen Race gut sehen lassen.

Naja alleine die selektierten Felgen haben ja schon rund 50g gegenüber Standard gebracht
und die neue Princess ist ja auch sehr leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dahab007 (24. Februar 2008)

hat einer mal einen Schwalbe Table Top 2.25 für die Stadt ins Stumpjumper HT gebaut. Passt der rein?


----------



## montageständer (24. Februar 2008)

guckt mal...ein kleines Klassentreffen


----------



## montageständer (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn die Zwei fertig gekuschelt haben kommt bestimmt ein neues Enduro SL dabei raus


----------



## mph (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich finde den zwei fehlt irgendwas.. Farbe!? abgesehen davon das es nicht mein gebiet ist. Aber solide aufbauten sind es allemal..  (mir gefallen keine Barends an Enduros) 

Hier mal ein ein Rad das richtig spaß macht!! (leider nur für ein paar Tage meins - Testrad):





Über die Farbe kann man sich streiten 

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (25. Februar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Über die Farbe kann man sich streiten



Nein, kann man nicht - die ist und bleibt häßlich


----------



## mph (25. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht - die ist und bleibt häßlich



Es ist Frühling da ist "Mut zur Farbe" angesagt!!!  

Aber kaufen wür ich es so nicht..

Gruß max


----------



## pago79 (25. Februar 2008)

Über die Farbe kann man sich streiten, ist aber auch von Specialized so gedacht. Die Testbikes hatten schon immer teilweise recht merkwürdige Farben.
Aber der Händler sollte sich was schämen ´nen Testbike mit so einer miserabelen Zugverlegung rauszugeben 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## jones (25. Februar 2008)

schöne farbe!


----------



## mph (25. Februar 2008)

pago79 schrieb:


> Über die Farbe kann man sich streiten, ist aber auch von Specialized so gedacht. Die Testbikes hatten schon immer teilweise recht merkwürdige Farben.
> Aber der Händler sollte sich was schämen ´nen Testbike mit so einer miserabelen Zugverlegung rauszugeben
> 
> Gruß
> Lars




Die schlechte Zugführung kommt daher das ich die Bremshebel vertauscht hab!! Ich muss die VR Bremse rechts haben. Mein Händler würde sowas nie rausgeben !!


Gruß Max


----------



## jiri (25. Februar 2008)

Find die Farbe auch nich schlecht, aber kaufen würd ich es so nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (25. Februar 2008)

die farbe ist mal richtig geil. Hab mir das ganze letzte Woche in natura angesehen. Das sieht richtig fett aus.


----------



## g.r.uner (25. Februar 2008)

löööl


----------



## arne1907 (26. Februar 2008)

Schöne Farbe..... für meine Frau


----------



## privilegia (26. Februar 2008)

Sehr
schöne farbe!


----------



## der [email protected] (26. Februar 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass es eine schöne Farbe ist. Besser als die ganzen Hersteller mit Weiß, Silber, Schwarz...Es wird Zeit für richtige Farben!!! Specialized geht da, subjektiv gesehen, genau den richtigen weg!!! Und abgesehen davon...Entscheident ist bei einem Bike ja wohl die Funtionalität. Aber ( wie man sieht ) stimmt dies mit den Farben bei Specialized noch über ein! Alles Top!!


----------



## dahab007 (26. Februar 2008)

Dein Steppenwolf schaut ja auch echt farbenfroh aus


----------



## arne1907 (26. Februar 2008)

Endlich!  
Mit besten Dank an XXLight-Bike!













Spätestens am WE kommen dann die Bilder vom fertigen Bike.


----------



## pueftel (26. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Endlich!
> Mit besten Dank an XXLight-Bike!



...ich mag ja keine Disc...der Laufradsatz ist allerdings  

Frank


----------



## dahab007 (26. Februar 2008)

Auch ein Schicker LRS.
Ich kann mich auch schon freuen. Habe heute ne mail von whizz-wheels erhalten. Laufrad is on the road


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (26. Februar 2008)

Lecker LRS


----------



## jones (26. Februar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ...ich mag ja keine Disc...der Laufradsatz ist allerdings
> 
> Frank



bist du eigentlich "disc-gegner" prinzipieller art oder aus technisch/ funktionaler sicht?

bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

so jungens dann hier mal was für die leichtbauer der eierlegenden wollmilchsau für heute nacht zum träumen- wiegt 10.3 Kilo


----------



## Racer09 (26. Februar 2008)

haben wollen


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Februar 2008)

Das Rad ist der Hammer keine Frage, aber die 10,3 Kg glaube ich nicht ganz und die Tatsache, das da nur ein Flaschenhalter ran geht ... da kann man dann auch noch leichtere fahren ... aber die Gabel würde ich gerne als 100mm Version haben  ... mal sehen ob es nächstes Jahr ein neues Epic gibt !


----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> haben wollen



   
aber nicht mehr wenn du den listenpreis kennst
(mach dir nichts draus, ich auch haben will )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Das Rad ist der Hammer keine Frage, aber die 10,3 Kg glaube ich nicht ganz und die Tatsache, das da nur ein Flaschenhalter ran geht ... da kann man dann auch noch leichtere fahren ... aber die Gabel würde ich gerne als 100mm Version haben  ... mal sehen ob es nächstes Jahr ein neues Epic gibt !



glaub es oder nicht, wir haben denn so leicht wir konnten aufgebaut (naja würde noch was gehen, aber chefchen wollte dann doch nicht mehr soviel reinstecken )---habe das ding selbst gewogen


----------



## Racer09 (26. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4520807"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> aber nicht mehr wenn du den listenpreis kennst
> (mach dir nichts draus, ich auch haben will )



Wie willst du das beurteilen, kennst du mich, bin in Sachen Hobby recht Schmerzfrei


----------



## arne1907 (26. Februar 2008)

Geiles Bike aber die 10,3 kann ich auch nicht glauben mit den verbauten Teilen. (Mavic SLR, Thomson Elite, Vorbau, Sattel usw.....)
Da würde mich mal ne Teileliste interessieren.

Ansonsten Top.


----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Wie willst du das beurteilen, kennst du mich, bin in Sachen Hobby recht Schmerzfrei



na gut du wolltest es so  (lass es dir auf der zunge zergehen):
6500 Euro (aber ich glaube der chef hat gesagt das er für das ding so zwischen 4500 und 5000 euro aufrufen will )
für mich jedenfalls zuviel...aber letztens hat er sogar ein limitiertes rotwild verkauft für knapp 6000:kotz: euro


----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Geiles Bike aber die 10,3 kann ich auch nicht glauben mit den verbauten Teilen. (Mavic SLR, Thomson Elite, Vorbau, Sattel usw.....)
> Da würde mich mal ne Teileliste interessieren.
> 
> Ansonsten Top.



mal gucken das ich ein bild von dem teil an der waage mache, ok


----------



## arne1907 (26. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4520847"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> na gut du wolltest es so  (lass es dir auf der zunge zergehen):
> 6500 Euro (aber ich glaube der chef hat gesagt das er für das ding so zwischen 4500 und 5000 euro aufrufen will )
> für mich jedenfalls zuviel...aber letztens hat er sogar ein limitiertes rotwild verkauft für knapp 6000:kotz: euro



Da geben manche für nen HT mehr aus


----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Da geben manche für nen HT mehr aus



ich hab halt nicht soviel kohle ...also bleibt diese preisklasse; egal ob fully oder hardtail, für mich unerreichbar ...aber schön sind die dinger trotzdem


----------



## Racer09 (26. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Da geben manche für nen HT mehr aus



eben..., so als Vergleich, mein "altes Fuji" hat 7000 + x gekostet...


----------



## arne1907 (26. Februar 2008)

Ja klar und er als Händler hats ja bestimmt auch günstiger aufbauen können und ist ja wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## schuberth1 (27. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Da geben manche für nen HT mehr aus



Lass das mal deine Frau nicht wissen. 

Wann hast du jetzt deine erste Ausfahrt? Dein Rad muss doch abgehen wie Schmidt´s Katze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (27. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich "disc-gegner" prinzipieller art oder aus technisch/ funktionaler sicht?
> 
> bitte nicht falsch verstehen





..technische bzw. funktionelle Gründe die gegen die Verwendung von Scheibenbremsen sprechen habe ich keine,  ist müßig darüber zu debattieren, ich denke die Dinger sind heute technisch nahezu ausgereift.

Daher bin ich eher ein prinzipieller Gegner der Scheibe. 

Die Optik spielt bei mir auch eine große Rolle. Viele Scheibenbremsen sehen einfach nicht gut aus. Mal ehrlich, wenn ich z.B. Bilder mit dem Hebel der avid ultimate am Lenker sehe(was für ein Geschwür), wird mir ganz anders.

The cleg oder die frühen Modelle von Formula(b4) und Hope(pro bzw. mini) bilden da eine rühmlich Ausnahme.


Frank

edit meint: da kann man doch nichts falsch verstehen, oder sind wir im Kunstwerke-Thread!?


----------



## Lateralus (27. Februar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> .
> edit meint: da kann man doch nichts falsch verstehen, oder sind wir im Kunstwerke-Thread!?



 Zum Glück nicht, sonst würds nach Deiner Aussage hier wieder richtig abgehen...


----------



## pueftel (27. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht, sonst würds nach Deiner Aussage hier wieder richtig abgehen...




..dabei habe ich mir große Mühe gegeben es so dfifferenziert wie möglich zu beschreiben.

Frank


----------



## Lateralus (27. Februar 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..dabei habe ich mir große Mühe gegeben es so dfifferenziert wie möglich zu beschreiben.
> Frankl



Klar, aber im Kunstwerke-Fred gehts gar nicht mehr darum, sondern nur noch um die Frage, wer sich am meisten wegen rein gar nix aufregen kann


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Februar 2008)

ich kann das auf dem Bild nicht erkennen, wenn es alte Racing Ralphs sind, finde ich das Bike nicht schlüssig, da diese die Fahrwerks- und Bremsperformanz deutlich reduzieren (dann braucht man kein Stumpj. und große Bremsanlage)
Die Thomson Stütze ist so gar nicht mein Geschmack, sieht so nach Großserie aus


----------



## Jonez (27. Februar 2008)

Mit anderem Sattel wäre die Kiste nahe an 9,xx


----------



## arne1907 (27. Februar 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Die Thomson Stütze ist so gar nicht mein Geschmack, sieht so nach Großserie aus



Naja Thomson baut von der Verarbeitung her schon mit die besten Stützen die man kaufen kann, zumindest ist es bei der Masterpiece so und übers Aussehen lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Aber die ist auch ne Ecke teurer.
Großer Vorteil ist halt die großflächige Sattelklemmung, was ihr jeder Leichtbausattel mit Carbongestell dankt.









@Schubi

Hoffe das ich Freitag rechtzeitig genug nach Hause komme um den Rest anzubauen und am WE loslegen kann.


----------



## montageständer (27. Februar 2008)

so und hier jetzt wie versprochen das stumpie an der waage...okok...wiegt doch mehr aber das liegt daran, und das hatte ich vergessen(sorry) die pedale waren nicht dran und noch irgendwas hat gefehlt! aber hey, ich finde es trotzdem ziemlich leicht und dran machen könnte man ja auch noch einiges, so das die 10,3 leicht zu knacken wären ! ach ja und anbei noch eins von der arbeit !






 ist aber denke ich mal nichts für euch


----------



## montageständer (27. Februar 2008)

ach ja und natürlich in dem zusammenhang auch noch mal in schön groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (27. Februar 2008)

1. Also irgendwie hab ich mich immer noch nicht an diese neue Stumpy-Form gewöhnt 
2. An das Rad gehört ne rote Marta 

P.S.: trotz meiner Einwände ein schönes Rad mit genug Spielraum zum späteren Aufrüsten


----------



## arne1907 (27. Februar 2008)

Ach doch ich finds schon hübsch aber anderer Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Sattel, Pedale und noch paar Kleinigkeiten gewechselt dann passt es auch. 

Und Hörnchen am AM geht mal garnicht.


----------



## montageständer (27. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> 1. Also irgendwie hab ich mich immer noch nicht an diese neue Stumpy-Form gewöhnt
> 2. An das Rad gehört ne rote Marta
> 
> P.S.: trotz meiner Einwände ein schönes Rad mit genug Spielraum zum späteren Aufrüsten



naja...das ist doch eigentlich gut das man an dem noch was machen kann  ...dann hat man immer wieder was zum drauf freuen ...aber das mit dem design finde ich bei fast allen neuen species,...naja nennen wir es mal "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ...mal auf langzeiterfahrungen warten, weil ich zum beispiel den neuen enduro nun schon mal ein paar mal gefahren bin und ihn nicht so gut finde wie die beiden letzten(siehe meine bilder). am besten finde ich immer noch das fahrwerk vom enduro expert brain 05


----------



## montageständer (27. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ach doch ich finds schon hübsch aber anderer Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Sattel, Pedale und noch paar Kleinigkeiten gewechselt dann passt es auch.
> 
> Und Hörnchen am AM geht mal garnicht.



seufz ... immer diese hörnchen frage 
ich werde niemals ohne fahren  (siehe auch meine bilder)


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte nicht Falsch verstanden werden, dass Stumpi ist ein Hammer auch mit über 11 Kilo.  Hörnchen sind ja auch okay, aber bei einem Rad von der Preisklasse sollte doch etwas mehr als 15 Euro von BBB drin sein !


----------



## montageständer (27. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht Falsch verstanden werden, dass Stumpi ist ein Hammer auch mit über 11 Kilo.



find ich ja auch, und leider habe ich vergessen das beste abzulichten: nämlich die art wie das carbon verarbeitet ist...aber sowas von wunderschön ...
hmmmmm...ich glaube ich muß mal ganz dringend mit meinem chef in verhandlungen tretten (so mit ganz viel schleimen,in den ar... kriechen und so )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (27. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4524633"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> find ich ja auch, und leider habe ich vergessen das beste abzulichten: nämlich die art wie das carbon verarbeitet ist...aber sowas von wunderschön ...
> hmmmmm...ich glaube ich muß mal ganz dringend mit meinem chef in verhandlungen tretten (so mit ganz viel schleimen,in den ar... kriechen und so )



Davon dann aber bitte keine Bilder posten:kotz:


----------



## montageständer (27. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht Falsch verstanden werden, dass Stumpi ist ein Hammer auch mit über 11 Kilo.  Hörnchen sind ja auch okay, aber bei einem Rad von der Preisklasse sollte doch etwas mehr als 15 Euro von BBB drin sein !



naja wie gesagt der chef hat mir irgendwann die notbremse  gezogen, und wenn ich gedurft hätte wie ich wollte, dann glaubt mir hätte ich voll reingehauen . natürlich alles aus karbon. vorbau, lenker und alles was halt geht....


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Februar 2008)

sehr schönes Rad.
Nur würde ich in dieses Rad, welches ja zur All Mountain Fraktion gehört, keinen SLR LRS einbauen. Wenn man den Federweg von, ich glaube 130 mm, voll ausreizt und dieses Bike so bewegt, wie es vorgesehen ist, dann kommt der SLR ganz schnell an seine Grenzen.

Da gehört eigentlich mein LRS rein.


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

@ Schuberth1 

Es ist ja nun kein klassisches AM Bike...Sonst wäre Sauser nicht Marathon WM
damit gefahren....


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. Februar 2008)

ich finds leider nachwievor ein etwas unstimmiges hammerrad, hörnchen, reifen, ggf. laufradsatz und natürlcih ein schmolke lenker


----------



## Lateralus (28. Februar 2008)

Braucht man für die neuen Speci-Gabeln eigentlich spezielle Vorbauten? Oder passen da alle?


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Braucht man für die neuen Speci-Gabeln eigentlich spezielle Vorbauten? Oder passen da alle?



Passt alles. Oben ist ja wieder 1 1/8


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @ Schuberth1
> 
> Es ist ja nun kein klassisches AM Bike...Sonst wäre Sauser nicht Marathon WM
> damit gefahren....



einwand: sauser ist den roc d´azur damit gefahren nicht die wm! aber 9,6 kilo sind schon geil für 130mm,...kommt einfach drauf an, was man damit machen will . ich hoffe nur, dass es für nächstes jahr eine gabel fürs epic gibt, wie beim stumpi.


----------



## arne1907 (28. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4524663"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> . natürlich alles aus karbon. vorbau, ....



Welcher Vorbau sollte das sein?


----------



## moraa (28. Februar 2008)

Bin zwar nicht montageständer, aber es gibt mittlerweile ein paar (Pseudo-) Carbon Vorbauten. Z.B. ein Ritchey
http://bike-components.de/catalog/V...08%22?osCsid=907cdd684b4b7efa812dd6c8dfb97fb4
immerhin teilweise Carbon, ähnlich dem hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/V...+6%B0?osCsid=907cdd684b4b7efa812dd6c8dfb97fb4
auch nur teilweise, hier ein bißchen mehr (oder auch weniger ) Carbon:
http://www.cicli-corsa.com/product_...d=651&osCsid=c3e63489a58a8bfaab7a998302102740
von FRM gibts noch einen, glaub allerdings die echten Carbonteile (sprich: nicht nur Carbonummantelung mit Alu-Kern) sind eher was für die Straße, wenn überhaupt...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht montageständer, aber es gibt mittlerweile ein paar (Pseudo-) Carbon Vorbauten. Z.B. ein Ritchey
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/V...08%22?osCsid=907cdd684b4b7efa812dd6c8dfb97fb4
> immerhin teilweise Carbon, ähnlich dem hier:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/V...+6%B0?osCsid=907cdd684b4b7efa812dd6c8dfb97fb4
> ...



jaja ... schon gut, halbkarbon oder alu wäre mir eigentlich egal! hauptsache das beste und leichteste was ich bei uns hätte finden können. Ich finde das kockpit nämlich groten häßlich (dafür war aber der lehrling samt chef verantwortlich...ich habe ja kräftig protestiert)---aber ich hätte schon was passendes gefunden! ....meine vorstellung von cockpit seht ihr ja an meinen rädern auf meiner seite!


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

ach und mal eine allgemeine frage zu diesem ibc forum hier ...
ich bin ja jetzt noch nicht so lange dabei aber kommt es mir nur so vor oder aber  
ist es so das in diversen anderen threads die leute ziemlich pingelig sind und man ja kein smiley zuviel benutzen darf oder nicht mal ein wort über ein anderes thema verlieren darf ohne das die leute gleich anfangen beleidigend zu werden oder einen voll niedermachen??????....würde ich ja ziemlich schade finden wenn mountainbiker doch nun genauso engstirnig werden sollten wie mancher rennradfahrer... ich dachte immer  mtb fahrer währen da doch etwas toleranter


----------



## Lateralus (28. Februar 2008)

AAAHHH...bitte nich das MTB vs. RR - Thema aufmachen...NEEEEIIIIIN  

Nene, hast schon recht. Manchmal geht hier etwas merkwürdig zu...


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> AAAHHH...bitte nich das MTB vs. RR - Thema aufmachen...NEEEEIIIIIN
> 
> Nene, hast schon recht. Manchmal geht hier etwas merkwürdig zu...



ich will ja gar keine "versus" diskusionen führen. weil das eben doch recht sinnlos ist über meinungen zu diskutieren, wollen wir nicht alle das selbe-Spass auf zwei rädern ! Darum sage ich doch das ich das echt nicht so toll finde !
ich finde nämlich jedes rad hat seine vor- und nachteile und sogar die variieren doch sogar je nach standpunkt des fahrers !
Und sogar das schlechteste rad (wenn es funktioniert) hat für jeden der es besitzt einen vorteil- es ist sein baby


----------



## Lateralus (28. Februar 2008)

War mir schon klar - daher auch die Smileys, die eine gewisse Ironie andeuten sollten


----------



## arne1907 (29. Februar 2008)

Ja das mit dem Pseudo Carbon Vorbauten ist mir schon klar.
Wollte mit meiner Frage auch eher darauf anspielen das es wohl keine "echten" Carbonvorbauten gibt, ausser vllt. den AX der glaub 600 Euro kostet und nicht lieferbar ist.

Gibt wohl atm kaum eine Alternative zum F99 ausser vllt. noch Extralite.

Der Ritchey "Pseudo" Carbon sieht zwar nett aus aber ist viel zu schwer.


----------



## jones (29. Februar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Pseudo Carbon Vorbauten ist mir schon klar.
> Wollte mit meiner Frage auch eher darauf anspielen das es wohl keine "echten" Carbonvorbauten gibt, ausser vllt. den AX der glaub 600 Euro kostet und nicht lieferbar ist.
> 
> Gibt wohl atm kaum eine Alternative zum F99 ausser vllt. noch Extralite.
> ...



den rotor gibt es auch noch. aber ob der verfügbar/ lieferbar ist weiß ich nicht.

auf jeden fall finde ich den auch recht schön - mal ein anderes konzept


----------



## ManU (29. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> *Habe gehört, dass es angeblich im nächsten Jahr eine austauschaktion geben wird, bei der du dein altes Fox Brain zu Specialized einschicken kannst und dann gegen einen wohl kleinen Aufpreis das Specialized Brain bekommst.* Und zur Technik.... Der Specialized Dämpfer wird von dem gemacht, der vorher bei FOX entwickelt hat. Also gleicher Dämpfer nur anderer Name. Natürlich wird der Dämpfer überarbeitet, aber das Prinzip ist geblieben. Das Gewicht ist auch gesunken.



Hi,

gibts bezüglich dieser austauschaktion schon was neues? findet sowas tatsächlich statt, wenn ja wie läuft des ab und wieviel soll des kosten?
wär riesig falls da jmd. genauere informationen zu hat. hab zwar schon mal bei nem händler angefragt, der hatte allerdings keinen blassen schimmer das sowas überhaupt existiert bzw. existieren soll.

gruß sebastian


----------



## Merlwin (1. März 2008)

Hey Leute,
bin auf der suche nach einem Tauschpartner!
Zum Tausch steht ein Epic Expert 2008 rahmen sw/or aus einem neurad gegen ein Epic Marathon 2007 neu o. gebraucht oder ich würde ihn auch Verkaufen bei Interesse. Der Preis ist Verhandlungsache!

Gruss Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (1. März 2008)

ManU schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts bezüglich dieser austauschaktion schon was neues? findet sowas tatsächlich statt, wenn ja wie läuft des ab und wieviel soll des kosten?
> wär riesig falls da jmd. genauere informationen zu hat. hab zwar schon mal bei nem händler angefragt, der hatte allerdings keinen blassen schimmer das sowas überhaupt existiert bzw. existieren soll.
> ...



cool...davon weiß ich ja auch gar nichts (und wir haben spci bei uns im laden) . Da werde ich mich montag direkt mal schlau machen


----------



## arne1907 (2. März 2008)

Im November 07 begann mein Projekt mit einem S-Works Alurahmen und ich erhoffte mir SUB10....
Zwischendurch dann mit dem Leichtbauvirus infiziert und monatelanges Warten auf irgendwelche nicht lieferbaren Teile, kam ich dann heute 
endlich zum Ende.  

Specialized S-Works Carbon HT mit fahrbaren 7917 Gramm.

P.S. Und ja ich habe auch "richtige" MTB Reifen aber für meine aktuellen
Einsatzorte sind die FF völlig ausreichend und wenns dann mal grober wird, kommen Conti RK WC rauf.


----------



## montageständer (2. März 2008)

wow...!!! 
mir gefallen besonders die bremsscheiben, sind die standard bei der bremse oder hast du die dir extra besorgt? und eine frage noch was hat den das ding insgesamt gekostet


----------



## arne1907 (2. März 2008)

Ne das sind die Scheiben der Hope Mono Mini pro, z.Zt. die leichtesten Stahlscheiben am Markt.

Naja Kosten sind so eine Sache, LP is bissel höher als beim Fully Deines Chefs aber den zahlt man ja zum Glück nicht.


----------



## montageständer (2. März 2008)

autsch...da schreit mein geldbeutel ja alleine vom lesen schon vor schmerzen  ! ich will auch einen s-works rahmen (ein enduro aber bitte ) aber soviel schwerer sind meine ja auch nicht (das alte 14,1 und das neue 14,9 oder so)  
ach ja welche warp-geschwindigkeit schaffst du denn mit dem geilen teil?...grins
müßen die rennradler jetzt niccht schon angst bekommen...lol


----------



## Schmittler (2. März 2008)

booooooooooahhhhhhh! das teil ist porno, ich bin entzückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (2. März 2008)

@ arne1907 sieht super aus und ist sch... leicht 

Hast du das Rad auch mit 7,9kg gewogen oder ist das "nur" die Summe der g auf deiner Teileliste??

gruß Max


----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

Hier hat doch auch mal einer ausgerechnet:
Die Luft in den Reifen wiegt noch ~ 50 g  



Sau geiles Geschoss.


----------



## dreale (2. März 2008)

ein seeeehr ansprechendes BIKE. Kompliment für dein Geschmack!


----------



## arne1907 (2. März 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @ arne1907 sieht super aus und ist sch... leicht
> 
> Hast du das Rad auch mit 7,9kg gewogen oder ist das "nur" die Summe der g auf deiner Teileliste??
> 
> gruß Max



Naja meine Hängewaage ist so ein billig Teil, die zeigt nur 100g an und da steht halt nur 7,9.
Habe also alle Teile einzeln gewogen und lediglich Luft der Reifen mal rund mit 30g zugerechnet und wenns dann 20g mehr sind bei der Luft, dann kann ich
damit auch noch leben.


----------



## jiri (2. März 2008)

nettes Bike, Arne


----------



## montageständer (2. März 2008)

macht doch helium in eure reifen


----------



## pago79 (3. März 2008)

@arne1907: Glückwunsch, schöner Aufbau und das gesamtgewicht ist der Hammer 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## schuberth1 (3. März 2008)

@arne1907 super Bike! 

Aber wie schon gesagt, das muss erstmal über den Asphalt auf den Tremalzo  hochgeradelt werden und dann über den Schotter wieder runter, wenn dann noch alles dran ist, dann ist es nicht nur sehr schön, sondern auch wirklich gut und haltbar.

Ansonsten Respekt für die Investition von Zeit und Geld in dein Projekt.


----------



## mph (3. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja meine Hängewaage ist so ein billig Teil, die zeigt nur 100g an und da steht halt nur 7,9.
> Habe also alle Teile einzeln gewogen und lediglich Luft der Reifen mal rund mit 30g zugerechnet und wenns dann 20g mehr sind bei der Luft, dann kann ich
> damit auch noch leben.



So meinte ich das garnicht!!(das ich dir das gewicht nicht glaube..)

Nur der Moment wo du das gesamte Rad an den Haken hängst und da steht dann 7,9XX ist bestimmt schöner als wenn man die g der teileliste addiert... 

Gruß MAx


----------



## arne1907 (3. März 2008)

Ne so hab ich es auch nicht verstanden.  

Muss mal ne Kern Hängewaage ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (3. März 2008)

Wow, klasse Bike Arne. Ich frage mich nur, wie Du es geschafft hast, über Monate auf die Komplettierung des Bikes zu warten - ich wäre wahnsinnig geworden

P.S.: Muss die Sattelklemme nicht anders montiert werden? Kommt die Schraube nicht an die geschlitzte Stelle am Sitzrohr?


----------



## arne1907 (3. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wow, klasse Bike Arne. Ich frage mich nur, wie Du es geschafft hast, über Monate auf die Komplettierung des Bikes zu warten - ich wäre wahnsinnig geworden
> 
> P.S.: Muss die Sattelklemme nicht anders montiert werden? Kommt die Schraube nicht an die geschlitzte Stelle am Sitzrohr?



Ich hatte ja noch ein Bike zum radeln aber das warten und warten und warten war trotzdem ne Belastungsprobe.

Der Schlitz ist hinten und die Schraube auch......
Was Du auf dem Bild als Schraube deutest ist sicher der Schriftzug aber die Extralite wird morgen eh gegen Klemme by Charliemike getauscht.
Bild folgt.


----------



## Lateralus (3. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Der Schlitz ist hinten und die Schraube auch......



Ok, dachte nur, denn bei meinem Rahmen ist der Schlitz vorn.


----------



## zotty (4. März 2008)

..................SUPER
endlich mal ein leichtes spezi das auch noch geil aussieht.  wo ist der LO der gabel, hast du da ne andere lösung?


----------



## Lateralus (4. März 2008)

zotty schrieb:


> ..................SUPER
> endlich mal ein leichtes spezi das auch noch geil aussieht.  wo ist der LO der gabel, hast du da ne andere lösung?



Wird wohl ein LO an der Krone sein. Und damit nahezu nicht einsetzbar


----------



## arne1907 (4. März 2008)

Der Hebel liegt in der Schublade da ich ihn eh nicht nutze und so das Cockpit nur unaufgeräumt ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## José94 (6. März 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab was zum Epic 2009 gefunden vergleicht da Epic von Conrad Stoltz mit dem aktuellen!


----------



## privilegia (6. März 2008)

Da ist nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen! Außer der Änderung am Rahmendreieck!
Leider! 

Ich bin mal echt gespannt was den Leuten da so einfällt?
Mein Tip Nr. 1 ist: Carbon-Hinterbau und der Dämpfer wird so beibehalten!
Ist aber nur ein Tip.
Tip Nr. 2 Es kommt eine Specialized - Gabel fürs EPIC!


----------



## montageständer (6. März 2008)

ist das die ganz neue sid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (6. März 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4550276"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> ist das die ganz neue sid



Jop


----------



## 1977t (6. März 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab was zum Epic 2009 gefunden vergleicht da Epic von Conrad Stoltz mit dem aktuellen!



...ich kann an dem ist nichts besonderes erkennen... diese kurbeln hat sauser bereits in der saison 2007 gefahren (eigene carbon spezi kurbeln, werden aktuell lediglich an s-works rennrädern angeboten) ...die blaue 2008er SID passt farblich auch nicht so recht zum bike.......

das 2009er epic bekommt wahrscheinlich eine eigene 100mm specialized future shock S100, carbon 1 1/8 to 1.5 gabel... angeblich soll auch der hintere dämper ins rahmendreieck wandern ...der hinterbau (bisher M5) wird wahrscheinlich auch komplett aus carbon kommen (zumindest beim 
s-works)...analog dem aktuellen s-works stumpjumper fsr...
das komplette 2009er s-works epic kommt dann, mit sicherheit bereits in der serienausstattung, locker unter 10kg...)

ciao 1977t


----------



## montageständer (6. März 2008)

hmmm???...wieviel enduro potential hat den das rad ???


----------



## privilegia (7. März 2008)

Das sind auch meine Infos, also bisher nichts Neues!
Abwarten ist wohl angesagt. Wobei der Dämpfer dort bleiben sollte, wo er jetzt ist!


----------



## Lateralus (7. März 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Das sind auch meine Infos, also bisher nichts Neues!Abwarten ist wohl angesagt. Wobei der Dämpfer dort bleiben sollte, wo er jetzt ist!



Sehe ich auch so. Noch ein Rad mit dem Dämpfer im Dreieck wie beim Scale und ich muss kotzen Wie viele Scale-Klone gibts jetzt eigentlich schon?

Richtig klasse finde ich nur das Epic und das neue Scalpel.


----------



## jones (7. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Noch ein Rad mit dem Dämpfer im Dreieck wie beim Scale und ich muss kotzen Wie viele Scale-Klone gibts jetzt eigentlich schon?
> 
> Richtig klasse finde ich nur das Epic und das neue Scalpel.



naja - ich denke mal, dass da einige die gleiche idee hatten, bzw. irgendwo mal was durchgesickert ist.
denn ein rad, wie das canyon lux wird auch nicht in 4 wochen entwickelt.

das rad von scott heißt überigends nicht scale, sondern spark  


denke mal, dass spätestens bei den ersten beiden weltcups neue bilder zu sehen sein werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. März 2008)

Scale...Spark...


----------



## José94 (7. März 2008)

Hab noch ein besseres !


----------



## montageständer (7. März 2008)

und ich habe heute mal ein paar nahaufnahmen vom s-works stumpie carbon gemacht...weil ich das wie gesagt soooo schöööööönnn  finde


----------



## privilegia (7. März 2008)

Lasst es einfach so wie es ist, vom Grundsatz her!
Dämpfer dort belassen und einen schicken Carbon-Hinterbau, vernünftige Gabeln gibt es auch! Vielleicht mal eine ausgefallene Farbe, damit man aus dem Carbon-Einerlei heraussticht, wobei es schon auffällt, das EPIC!


----------



## privilegia (7. März 2008)

Die "alten" Racing Ralph gehen gar nicht an dem Bike!

@montageständer: Ich habe auch solch ein Enduro, wie die 2 Stück, die Du besitzt! ))


----------



## Sportec (8. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Im November 07 begann mein Projekt mit einem S-Works Alurahmen und ich erhoffte mir SUB10....
> Zwischendurch dann mit dem Leichtbauvirus infiziert und monatelanges Warten auf irgendwelche nicht lieferbaren Teile, kam ich dann heute
> endlich zum Ende.
> 
> ...



Hey Arne

Wie machen sich denn die Hope Scheiben in verbindung mit der Juicy ultimate? Welche Belöge fährst du? Ich habe die selbe Bremse und interessiere mich auch für diese Scheiben.

Gruss sportec


----------



## arne1907 (9. März 2008)

Also bisher nach ca. 300 km bin ich mit der Bremsenkombi sehr zufrieden.
Habe zwar keinen Vergleich zu den Originalscheiben da ich gleich die Hopes anbaute aber kein Quitschen o.ä.
Brimswirkung ist gut nach meiner Meinung und Fading kann ich als Randberliner mangels Berge nicht beurteilen.  
Lediglich der Druckpunkt war früher bei meinen alten Juicy5 härter.
Aber unterm Strich ist es ein Bremsgefühl.
Werde sie also dranlassen.

Gruss Arne


----------



## schuberth1 (9. März 2008)

sworks in kawagrün


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. März 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Jop




Ist schon was bezüglich der Preise für die neue Sid bekannt?


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

gibts das auch seitlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (9. März 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Ist schon was bezüglich der Preise für die neue Sid bekannt?



Schau mal bei Bike-Components oder ChainReactionCycles vorbei


----------



## schuberth1 (9. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> gibts das auch seitlich?



yepp


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

ich finde es gelungen. anders als die anderen aber top. noch besser würde es mir ohne diese riesen felgenaufkleber gefallen.


----------



## montageständer (9. März 2008)

hmmmmm ...irgendwas stimmt doch da mit dem bild nicht 
@racejo: cool...in fulda bin ichgeboren worden


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4557264"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> @racejo: cool...in fulda bin ichgeboren worden



yeah


----------



## privilegia (9. März 2008)

Hi!

Hier mal ein Leichtgewicht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/EASTON-XC-ONE-fa...216858363QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160216858363


----------



## Deleted 57670 (9. März 2008)

Hier noch ein grünes, weils grad passt.
naja,wenn ich das foto hochladen könnte


----------



## flix f (9. März 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hier mal ein Leichtgewicht:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EASTON-XC-ONE-fa...216858363QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160216858363



Was ist an 1600g leicht? 

für 270 gibts die Nope Atmosphere mit 1490g

Was soll an "Sythemlaufradsätzen" so toll sein? 
-die ach so gehypten MAvic SLR  wiegen 1550g,  sind durch Radiale Aluspeichen butterweich und der Freilauf ist anfällig und das Ganze zu einem Preis, für den man locker dt 240s mit Aerolite und ZTR Olympic bekommt


----------



## zotty (9. März 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Was ist an 1600g leicht?
> 
> für 270 gibts die Nope Atmosphere mit 1490g
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (10. März 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4557264"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> hmmmmm ...irgendwas stimmt doch da mit dem bild nicht
> @racejo: cool...in fulda bin ichgeboren worden



Es geht ja nur um die Farbe. Das grün hat mir irgendwie gefallen.


----------



## privilegia (10. März 2008)

Es ist nicht in Gramm, sondern Kilogramm!


----------



## flix f (10. März 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Es ist nicht in Gramm, sondern Kilogramm!



Ja und? 

 1,584KG =  1584g ~ 1600g wenn man die Streung berücksichtigt, Küchenwage kann viel heißen, Gewichtsangaben werden gerne geschönt, inbesondere bei Verkaufsbeschreibungen.

Was ist daran leicht, insbesondere zu dem Preis?

oder war das Ganze ironisch gemeint, da die Eins mit einem Punkt anstelle eines Kommsas abgetrennt ist?  (1.584KG könnte als 1,6Tonnen interpretiert werden) wenn ja, braucht Ironie evtl doch Smileys wenn einer wiedermal auf der Lelitung steht


----------



## arne1907 (10. März 2008)

Hier nochmal 2 Bilder für alle "Feinde" des Furious Fred.  

8272g in diesem SetUp.









Leider farblich nicht so neutral wie die FF und 355g schwerer im Paar.
Aber den Unterschied im Grip und Dämpfung merkt man schon deutlich
und der Rollwiderstand ist auch einfach Top.

P.S. Sattelneigung muss ich noch korrigieren.


----------



## zauberer# (10. März 2008)

ich würd mich freuen, wenn das Farbverfälschen mal wieder ein Ende hat.
Eure künstlerische Begabung mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware zu spielen in allen Ehren, reale Bilder sind das einzig Wahre


----------



## arne1907 (10. März 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> ich würd mich freuen, wenn das Farbverfälschen mal wieder ein Ende hat.
> Eure künstlerische Begabung mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware zu spielen in allen Ehren, reale Bilder sind das einzig Wahre



Falls Du mich meinst, dann ist lediglich der Hintergrund in der Farbstärke abgeschwächt damit das Bike besser zur Geltung kommt.
Das Bike selbst ist unverändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (10. März 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> ich würd mich freuen, wenn das Farbverfälschen mal wieder ein Ende hat.
> Eure künstlerische Begabung mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware zu spielen in allen Ehren, reale Bilder sind das einzig Wahre



Na dann zeig doch welche


----------



## schuberth1 (10. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Falls Du mich meinst, dann ist lediglich der Hintergrund in der Farbstärke abgeschwächt damit das Bike besser zur Geltung kommt.
> Das Bike selbst ist unverändert.



Erst den Hintergrund abgeschwächt, und dann schnell noch das Rad ins Bild geschoben.


----------



## zauberer# (10. März 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Na dann zeig doch welche



bitte, hier meine grüne Kawa


----------



## schuberth1 (10. März 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> bitte, hier meine grüne Kawa



Sag ich doch, grün ist geil.


----------



## Lateralus (10. März 2008)

Hat einer von Euch den S-Works- und Specialized-Schriftzug als Vektorgrafik? Will mir Decals plotten für meine Gabel...bräuchte auch noch den Team-Schriftzug der Reba Team, der auf der Krone pappt...kann mir da irgendwer helfen?


----------



## trek 6500 (10. März 2008)

jep , grün is´mega geil !!!!!!!!


----------



## schuberth1 (11. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal 2 Bilder für alle "Feinde" des Furious Fred.
> 
> 8272g in diesem SetUp.
> 
> ...



Hi arne1907,
dein Rad ist wirklich total super und mit viel liebe zum Detail aufgebaut. Mein Respekt zollt deiner Muse und deiner Geduld die Teile zu besorgen, oder auch wieder zu verkaufen.

Aber, die Optik ist eines, das Fahrverhalten und das Biken mit dem Rad, ist etwas, dass leider nicht viele hier im Forum erfahren dürfen. Da ich selbst die gleiche Basis besitze, nur 2 Kilo schwerer und günstiger kann ich sagen, was eigentlich da auf den Fotos zu sehen ist. 
Es ist eine absolut geile Rennmaschine, mit perfekter Geometrie und optimalen Steifigkeitswerten. Erst gestern konnte ich mich wieder davon überzeugen, wie direkt sich dieses Bike fahren lässt.
Leider hast du bei dir in der Gegend zu wenig Berge um dieses Potential voll auszuschöpfen.


----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2008)

@Schuberth1

Ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, der Rahmen ist sausteif und von der Wendigkeit her könnte man denken das man eine Nummer kleiner fährt.

Bisher auch kein knarzen oder klappern und den Gewichtsunterschied zu meinem Vorgänger mit rund 10,7 kg merke ich mehr als deutlich.
Antritt und Beschleunigung macht richtig Fun.

Die Bremsenkombi aus Ultimate und Hope Pro funktioniert bisher auch ohne Probleme und lästige Geräusche.

LR und Kurbel sind meines erachtens auch steif genug.
Muss man halt sehen wie sich die Parts auf langer Sicht machen.


----------



## Lateralus (11. März 2008)

Ein Freund von mir ist neulich mit meinem Hobel gefahren und war auch total überrascht, wie verwindungssteif der Rahmen ist. Er fährt ein Rotwild-Alu-Rahmen und war echt total erstaunt. Soll heissen: an der Steifigkeit ist echt was dran


----------



## kleinachim (11. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich war gestern bei meinem Händler und hab mir einen Speci gekauft.
Stumpjumper fsr comp

Ich hab ihn aber ein bissi "hergerichtet" ^^
Bessere DT Swiss Laufräder, X-9 Grip Shift, Nobby Nic forne und Racing Ralph hinten...

Ich sag nur verdammt geil! ^^

Ich hab ein Pic beim Händler gemacht ist aber nicht besonders gut geworden, ich bekomms aber die Woche noch also werd ich noch ein besseres Bild machen aber so schauts aus 







lg achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (11. März 2008)

na dann viel spass damit  und sofort die bilder her 
grins


----------



## Stromberg_fan (11. März 2008)

Das hat ja mal ne schlanke Linie   @Desginer von Specialized. 
Und dann mal so schnell wie möglich Bilder von deinem


----------



## Wolfsblut (12. März 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
jetzt "genieße" ich schon eine ganze Weile eure geilen Specialized Rädchen und hab nun endgültig die Entscheidung getroffen, mir einen S-Works HT aufzubauen. 
Nun mein Problem: Am liebsten hätte ich einen schwarzen Rahmen in 15,5 Zoll. Also Mini 
Aber Specialized soll angeblich keine schwarzen Rahmen haben? Weiss da jemand Bescheid? Es geht um einen einzelnen Rahmen.
Teile, wie z.B. die komplette neue XTR und eine Reba Race hab ich noch. Ein Crossmax SLR wird wohl dann zusammen mit dem neuen Rahmen dazu kommen.
Mit dem roten Rahmen werd ich irgendwie nicht so ganz warm ... schwarz gefällt mir irgendwie besser ...
Hat jemand zufälligerweise ein Bild von einem so kleinen S-Works? Gern auch in Rot ... vielleicht kann ich mich ja doch noch überwinden 

Ansonsten suche ich noch einen Händler, der einen solchen Rahmen organisieren kann. An wen kann ich mich wenden? Hab jemand, über den ich den roten Rahmen günstig bekommen kann. Aber Schwarz wäre mir einfach lieber.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tips geben, damit ich zu meinem Traumbike komme! Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen! DANKE!

Liebe Grüße
Jule


----------



## Deleted 57670 (12. März 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> Hier noch ein grünes, weils grad passt.
> naja,wenn ich das foto hochladen könnte



So jetzt hab ichs raus. 2006er Comp, mit grosser Scheibe vorne.


----------



## Lateralus (12. März 2008)

Einen 15,5er aufzutreiben dürfte sowieso relativ schwierig sein, egal in welcher Farbe.

Nun zum Rest - sprichst Du vom Carbon-HT? Da gibts leider in Europa keinen schwarzen Rahmen im Jahr 2008. Evtl kannst Du einen aus 2007 (schau Dir mal Arnes Rad an!) oder 2006 (schau mal bei meinen Fotos rein!) besorgen. Das bedeutet aber ne Menge Rumtelefoniererei - so hab ich auch meinen bekommen. Aber wie gesagt - in 15,5 ists noch schwerer.

Wenns auch Alu sein darf - da gabs 2005 und 2006 jeweils ne schwarze Version und die waren auch hier verfügbar. Aber auch in dem Fall musst Du sicher ne Menge Händler anrufen und dich durchfragen. Telefonnummern gibts aus der Händersuche auf der Speci-HP oder mal die Kleinanzeigen in den Bikebravos nach Speci-Händlern durchsuchen.




Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> jetzt "genieße" ich schon eine ganze Weile eure geilen Specialized Rädchen und hab nun endgültig die Entscheidung getroffen, mir einen S-Works HT aufzubauen.
> Nun mein Problem: Am liebsten hätte ich einen schwarzen Rahmen in 15,5 Zoll. Also Mini
> Aber Specialized soll angeblich keine schwarzen Rahmen haben? Weiss da jemand Bescheid? Es geht um einen einzelnen Rahmen.
> ...


----------



## jones (12. März 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ichs raus. 2006er Comp, mit grosser Scheibe vorne.



an sich ein nettes rad - nur diese riesige bremsscheibe versaut´s total!

und so wie ich das seh hat es sogar ne negatige sattelüberhöhe ;-)

was machst du denn mit dem rad?

ich mein, es ist ja eigentlich in die richtung marathon/cc-race/tour einzuordnen - oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Wolfsblut (12. März 2008)

Danke für den Tip!
Ich suche den  Carbon-Rahmen. Und das eben in schwarz ...
Im Moment telefonier ich unendlich viel und immer wieder lande ich bei dem roten Rahmen, grrr ... 
Heute war ich in einem Laden und hab mich dort mal umgesehen. Zwar kein Specialized Händler, aber Cube. Bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht, aber der Carbon Team-Rahmen scheint von der Geometrie auch zu passen. Zwar 16 Zoll, aber fällt klein aus und lässt sich angenehm fahren. Und das Beste: Den gibts sowohl in Teamlackierung als auch in schwarz-weiss 'strahl' ...
Aber es ist eben ein Cube und kein Specialized.

Die andere Specialized-Alternative (das Marathon Carbon) ist auch schwarz und ich hätte es bekommen können. Aber leider ist wohl heute der einzige in Europa existierende Rahmen verkauft worden  Das wäre auch eine echte Alternative gewesen ...

So schnell geb ich aber nicht auf. Es gibt noch soooo viele Händler, die man anrufen kann


----------



## Wolfsblut (12. März 2008)

Ach ja ...
das waren ja gerade EURE schwarzen S-Works, die mir so den Kopf verdreht haben! Die sind wirklich erste Sahne!


----------



## Lateralus (12. März 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Ach ja ...
> das waren ja gerade EURE schwarzen S-Works, die mir so den Kopf verdreht haben! Die sind wirklich erste Sahne!



Danke versteh ich

Übrigens an alle meckerköppe, denen die Fox an meinem Rad nicht gefallen hat: sie ist ausgeschlagen - schon wieder. Daher hab ich mir erstmal, bis ich wieder richtig flüssig bin und die neue SID erprobt ist, ne Reba Team in glanz-schwarz gekauft. Die kriegt jetzt noch neue Decals, rot oder weiss. Müsste morgen kommen, muss dann nur plangefräst und gekürzt und eingebaut werden, dann gibts Bilder. Erstmal noch mit den normalen silbernen Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (12. März 2008)

Jones

Ja, die Riesenscheibe hab ich grad erst dran gemacht, ganz klar die 160er xt die Serienmäßig drauf ist taugt überhaupt nix.Die Optik hat es versaut aber dafür bremst das Teil jetzt einigermaßen gut, aber ich hab vor mir demnächst ne Avid Code oder Ultimate mit 180/160 Scheiben anzubauen.
Die Sattelstütze war nur falsch eingestellt.
Ja ich fahre CC damit , hab aber gemerkt,daß das Stumpi Expert besser zu mir passt,Fährt sich irgendwie gutmütiger.


----------



## DAMDAM (13. März 2008)

@wolfsblut 

Ich war im Mai 2007 auf der Suche nach nem Schwarzen Epic S-works Rahmen und habe überall gehört " Den gibt es schon lange nicht mehr ! Da kommen sie 5 Monate zu spät ! usw. Bin sogar einmal ausgelacht worden  " -> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nach etlichen Tagen des telefonierens, bin ich Hannover bei ATB an einen sehr Kompetenten Menschen geraten, der mir einen einfachen Tip gegeben hat:" Schreiben Sie doch einfach mal direkt an den Europavertrieb in den Niederlanden eine Email, die werden ihnen sagen können ob der Rahmen noch lieferbar ist und dann brauchen sie nur zu einem Specialized Händler gehen, der den dann dort direkt bestellen kann (Verweis auf Email mit Herrn sowieso). War bei mir gar kein Problem auf einmal einen solchen Rahmen zu bekommen. 

-> Siehe "Meine Fotos"  

_[email protected] _, da muss deine Email hingehen, die antworten eigentlich binnen 2-3 Tagen und wenn die keinen mehr haben wird es schwierig ! 

Gruß Christian 
(Der von einem Scott Scale auf Epic gewechselt ist und damit absolut zufrieden ist !)


----------



## Dirkinho (13. März 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @wolfsblut
> 
> Ich war im Mai 2007 auf der Suche nach nem Schwarzen Epic S-works Rahmen und habe überall gehört " Den gibt es schon lange nicht mehr ! Da kommen sie 5 Monate zu spät ! usw. Bin sogar einmal ausgelacht worden  " -> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nach etlichen Tagen des telefonierens, bin ich Hannover bei ATB an einen sehr Kompetenten Menschen geraten, der mir einen einfachen Tip gegeben hat:" Schreiben Sie doch einfach mal direkt an den Europavertrieb in den Niederlanden eine Email, die werden ihnen sagen können ob der Rahmen noch lieferbar ist und dann brauchen sie nur zu einem Specialized Händler gehen, der den dann dort direkt bestellen kann (Verweis auf Email mit Herrn sowieso). War bei mir gar kein Problem auf einmal einen solchen Rahmen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal schick! Hat Dir ATB Rabatt eingeräumt?


----------



## arne1907 (13. März 2008)

@ Wolfblut

Also ich hatte ja zuerst auch einen Alu in Rot aber die farbe war mir dann doch zu "aufdringlich" und der Rahmen zu schwer.

Es mußte also auch ein Carbon in Schwarz sein. Hierbei gefiel mir
dann das 07er Modell am Besten, weil neutral und kein Rot mit im Rahmen wie der 06er oder 08er.
Dadurch konnte sich kein Eloxialrot mit dem Lackrot des Rahmens "beißen".

Ich hatte Glück und bekam beim Händler noch einen Nagelneuen aus 07.
Du kannst Dir nun in England oder Italien den 08er in Schwarz/Rot/Weiß besorgen oder musst halt auf einen 06er oder 07er zurückgreifen.
Manchmal hat man Glück und findet einen Händler der noch einen auf Lager hat oder Du musst halt bei Ebay suchen. Ab und an sind da guterhaltene oder sogar noch ungefahrene drin.

Das mit den Crossmalx SLR würde ich mir nochmal überlegen...
Ich hatte die auch anfangs gekauft aber dann ungefahren wieder verkauft und mir Andere geholt. Sie sehen toll aus und sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet aber für dasselbe Geld gibt es leichtere LR oder für etwas mehr Geld sogar 300g leichtere....

In meinem Fotoalbum findest Du noch Bilder aus der Aufbauphase wo noch die SLR dran sind.


----------



## Wolfsblut (13. März 2008)

Ihr seid klasse!
Dann werd ich mal losmailen 
Ob die dort Deutsch verstehen? Mein Englisch ist so eine Katastrophe  
Aber wird schon werden. Ich suche tapfer weiter. Das muss doch irgendwie klappen!

Dann hab ich demnächst ein wunderschönes Stumpi in 15,5 Zoll zu verkaufen, wenn das hier geschafft ist. Und einen GIANT ATX TEAM Rahmen, schwarz eloxiert und noch einige Teile.

Es wird doch wohl möglich sein, dass ich mir endlich mein Traumrädchen zusammenbauen kann 

Das mit dem SLR werd ich mir wirklich überlegen. Ich bin schon mal einen Crossmax gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Dazu die einfach unschlagbare Optik ... mir gefällts. Aber leichter gehts eben auch. Mal sehn ...

Liebe Grüße
Jule


----------



## zotty (13. März 2008)

hier mein aktueller aufbau in schwarz. gewicht wie auf dem bild 10,74 kg rennfertig andere reifen lenker/griffe 10,52 kg. 




diese teil wird auch bewegt und das nicht nur auf forstwegen.  habe bei einigen leichtbauten den eindruck, das die nur für die gallerie gebaut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (13. März 2008)

Nicht schlecht, nur noch mehr bunte Teile sollteste nicht dran bauen.

Wie zufrieden biste denn mit der Gabel?


----------



## Dirkinho (13. März 2008)

zotty schrieb:


> hier mein aktueller aufbau in schwarz. gewicht wie auf dem bild 10,74 kg rennfertig andere reifen lenker/griffe 10,52 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schick. Habe das gleiche, nur daß ich mir den AFR Dämpfer nachgerüstet habe. Was für eine Gabel und Laufräder hast Du verbaut?

Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## zotty (13. März 2008)

zu der gabel hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302096&page=25&highlight=R7+MRD+Absolute
die sattelklemme lasse ich noch eloxieren. denke das sieht dann gut aus.
sind king/kong mit sapim messerspeichen dt 4,2 mit den alu nippeln und darin blubbert die frm-milch.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. März 2008)

zotty schrieb:


> hier mein aktueller aufbau in schwarz. gewicht wie auf dem bild 10,74 kg rennfertig andere reifen lenker/griffe 10,52 kg.
> ...
> diese teil wird auch bewegt und das nicht nur auf forstwegen.  habe bei einigen leichtbauten den eindruck, das die nur für die gallerie gebaut sind


Macht denn dieser Dämpfer gemeinsam mit dem Racing Ralph Sinn? 
D. h. kannst Du mit diesem Reifen alle Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers ausfahren?


----------



## Jonez (13. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Macht denn dieser Dämpfer gemeinsam mit dem Racing Ralph Sinn?
> D. h. kannst Du mit diesem Reifen alle Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers ausfahren?



Warum sollte es nicht gehen?

Marathon Bike, Marathon Reifen, Marathon Dämpfer, ....

Versteh ich jetzt nicht so richtig


----------



## zotty (13. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Macht denn dieser Dämpfer gemeinsam mit dem Racing Ralph Sinn?
> D. h. kannst Du mit diesem Reifen alle Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers ausfahren?



muss man das verstehen???


----------



## Lateralus (14. März 2008)

So, heute abend gibts Bilder von meinem Hobel mir neuer Reba Team. Leider ist die Gabel recht schwer - 1624 g mit gekürztem Schaft. Mein Kumpel hat eine mit 1600 g. Naja, 30 g Mehrgewicht zu meiner Fox, dafür aber sicherlich problemloser.

2 Fragen dazu: mein Casting hat eine Verdickung ca. auf Höhe der Buchstaben R und E. Ist das normal?
Und nochwas: sie läuft out of box (ohne Einfahren!) recht rauh. Gibt sich das nach ein paar Runden?


----------



## prinz_f (14. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So, heute abend gibts Bilder von meinem Hobel mir neuer Reba Team. Leider ist die Gabel recht schwer - 1624 g mit gekürztem Schaft. Mein Kumpel hat eine mit 1600 g. Naja, 30 g Mehrgewicht zu meiner Fox, dafür aber sicherlich problemloser.
> 
> 2 Fragen dazu: mein Casting hat eine Verdickung ca. auf Höhe der Buchstaben R und E. Ist das normal?
> Und nochwas: sie läuft out of box (ohne Einfahren!) recht rauh. Gibt sich das nach ein paar Runden?



Verdickung? Hast die neue SID bekommen?  

Rauher Lauf: gib ihr etwas Zeit. Sie wird es dir danken. Ansonsten dünneres Gabelöl rein...


----------



## dahab007 (14. März 2008)

Nachdem mein kleines Winterprojekt abgeschlossen ist trau ich mich auch mal meine Stumpi HT  hier zu posten. 
Etwas robuster aufgebaut aber mir gefällts


----------



## racejo (14. März 2008)

was willst du mit dem tabletop am cc bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dahab007 (14. März 2008)

fährt sich halt Top. Und da ich spass haben will mit dem Bike und keinen Rennen gewinnen muss und es hier sowieso keine Berge gibt ist die Kombi für mich absolut brauchbar.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. März 2008)

@Zotty
den Leichtbaukommentar und Forstwegekommentar verstehe ich nicht, Du hast ja mit den Ralphs nicht gerade den Allmountainpneu drauf. Mein EPIC wiegt mit Mountainkings, Pedale, 2 Flaschenhalter 9,9kg und ich fahre damit so am Gerdasee rum.
Eine XT Kurbel an dem Rad sieht für mich wie ein Porsche Turbo mit Stahlfelgen aus


----------



## Lateralus (14. März 2008)

So, hier ein Bild nach dem Gabeltausch. Perspektive ist etwas blöd, aber egal. Unterschied Fox -> reba sollte erkennbar sein.


----------



## IGGY (14. März 2008)

WOW


----------



## montageständer (14. März 2008)

ich finde die gabel sieht optisch sehr schick aus an dem rad 
past farblich so gut


----------



## Racer09 (14. März 2008)

, perfekt. Der Rahmen erzeugt bei mir ein enormen "haben wollen Efekt".....


----------



## zotty (14. März 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @Zotty
> den Leichtbaukommentar und Forstwegekommentar verstehe ich nicht, Du hast ja mit den Ralphs nicht gerade den Allmountainpneu drauf. Mein EPIC wiegt mit Mountainkings, Pedale, 2 Flaschenhalter 9,9kg und ich fahre damit so am Gerdasee rum.
> Eine XT Kurbel an dem Rad sieht für mich wie ein Porsche Turbo mit Stahlfelgen aus



habe dich persönlich nicht gemeint, aber nehme jede herausforderung an.
also über geschmack lässt sich ja wohl nicht streiten, aber wenn du meinst das eine XTR besser an dem bike aussieht kann ich nur :kotz: 
zum thema reifen: habe 4 laufradsätze im keller auf gebaut, habe den gerade drauf gemacht weil er mir gut gefällt. wenn ich aber sehe das leute hier im forum bilder machen mit FF nur damit das gewicht stimmt oder fotos bearbeiten damit das bike besser aussieht sorry ich bike im jahr auf dem MTB 6000-7000 km im jahr und das zu 50% auf wegen, wo du mit diesen poser bikes nicht fahren könntest. in diesem sinne


----------



## arne1907 (15. März 2008)

@ zotty

Na da fühl ich mich doch glatt auch angesprochen, hatte/habe ja auch FF drauf...

Ich fahre übrigens auch 6-8Tkm im Jahr je nach Zeit. 
Und nun erklär mir mal was bestimmte Teile mit Poserbikes zu tun hat und wieso der FF nur für die Waage sein sollte?

Nenn mir einen Grund weshalb man im Flachland auf Forstwegen einen groberen Reifen fahren sollte?

Machst Du Dir untern nem Auto was nur Strasse fährt auch grobstollige Geländereifen?

Die FF sind nix für die Waage sondern dem entsprechenden Gelände angepasst.

Und aus der Bemerkung "die Poserbikes hier" kann ich nur verständlichen Neid herauslesen.....


----------



## zotty (15. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ zotty
> 
> Na da fühl ich mich doch glatt auch angesprochen, hatte/habe ja auch FF drauf...
> 
> ...



ne ne komm mir nicht mit neid. darauf kann ich auch nicht. wenn mir was gefällt dann kauf ich es mir, kannste mir glauben. jeder jeck ist anders, sagt man im rheinland. dein bike als gesamtes gefällt mir wirklich ich würde mir niemals ein Carbonbike aufbauen. die gründe dafür hören hier aber nicht hin.
zum FF haste du recht, wenn du meinst je nach einsatz. nur wenn ich solche bikes sehe, die hier gepostet sind und ich meine im gesamten forum, drängt sich mir dieser verdacht auf das diese nur zum gewicht machen dran hängen. ich erwische mich schon selbst beim gewicht rechnen, das ich mit einem 300g reifen die X kg brechen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (15. März 2008)




----------



## privilegia (15. März 2008)

Mal nach den neuesten Upgrades!


----------



## Lateralus (15. März 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> , perfekt. Der Rahmen erzeugt bei mir ein enormen "haben wollen Efekt".....


Danke War bei mir auch so, bis ichs endlich hatte



zotty schrieb:


> habe dich persönlich nicht gemeint, aber nehme jede herausforderung an.
> also über geschmack lässt sich ja wohl nicht streiten, aber wenn du meinst das eine XTR besser an dem bike aussieht kann ich nur :kotz:
> zum thema reifen: habe 4 laufradsätze im keller auf gebaut, habe den gerade drauf gemacht weil er mir gut gefällt. wenn ich aber sehe das leute hier im forum bilder machen mit FF nur damit das gewicht stimmt oder fotos bearbeiten damit das bike besser aussieht sorry ich bike im jahr auf dem MTB 6000-7000 km im jahr und das zu 50% auf wegen, wo du mit diesen poser bikes nicht fahren könntest. in diesem sinne





zotty schrieb:


> ne ne komm mir nicht mit neid. darauf kann ich auch nicht. wenn mir was gefällt dann kauf ich es mir, kannste mir glauben. jeder jeck ist anders, sagt man im rheinland. dein bike als gesamtes gefällt mir wirklich ich würde mir niemals ein Carbonbike aufbauen. die gründe dafür hören hier aber nicht hin.
> zum FF haste du recht, wenn du meinst je nach einsatz. nur wenn ich solche bikes sehe, die hier gepostet sind und ich meine im gesamten forum, drängt sich mir dieser verdacht auf das diese nur zum gewicht machen dran hängen. ich erwische mich schon selbst beim gewicht rechnen, das ich mit einem 300g reifen die X kg brechen könnte.


Irgendwie hast Du ein relativ negatives, abschreckendes Auftreten. Da gibts so eine Redewendung mit nem Wald, dem Hineinrufen, usw...denk mal drüber nach.



privilegia schrieb:


>


Ein toller Rahmen, den ich mir als Ergänzung zu meinem HT der gleichen Serie gut vorstellen könnte. Ich würde ihn nur etwas anders ausstatten, aber da spielen ja noch andere Faktoren (Geschmack, Geldbeutel...) rein


----------



## arne1907 (15. März 2008)

@ privilegia

sehr schön  

Wie bist Du mit dem RK zufrieden?
Werd meine glaub auch drauf lassen.
Vom Einsatzgebiet her reichen zwar die FF aber finde der RK rollt auch
super und die Dämpfung aufgrund der Bauhöhe bringt einfach ne Menge
Fahrkomfort, gerade beim HT.


----------



## privilegia (15. März 2008)

Die RK sind schon toll vom Rollen her, aber eine gewisse Umgewöhnung vom Kurvenverhalten zum RacingRalph.

@lateralus: Welche Unterschiede würde ich denn bei Dir am Bike finden?


----------



## mph (15. März 2008)

Hallo, da mein Rad zumindest optisch "fertig" ist (suche goldenen Tune LRS) will ich es noch mal zeigen. Bevor es noch mehr macken bekommt  . 

Es  wiegt so wie es auf den Bildern ist (d.h. mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Polar Gesch. Sensor, Klarsichtfolie,...) 8,795kg. Wobei an der Thomson Stütze noch kein Titan kit verbaut ist und die ´08er RR mit 450g&460g auch noch potential aufweisen...

Was meint ihr??

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (15. März 2008)

zotty schrieb:


> .... wenn ich aber sehe das leute hier im forum bilder machen mit FF nur damit das gewicht stimmt oder fotos bearbeiten damit das bike besser aussieht sorry ich bike im jahr auf dem MTB 6000-7000 km im jahr und das zu 50% auf wegen, wo du mit diesen poser bikes nicht fahren könntest. in diesem sinne



Absoluter Bullshit, kanns evtl sein das für manche der FF perfekt zum Einsatzzweck paßt? Ich selbst werde 08 den FF auf einem Race LRS montieren und auch so mein Bike hier ablichten, warum nicht? Die Reifen (LRS) sind schnell den Gegebenheiten angaßt und das sinnvollste Tuning.


----------



## montageständer (15. März 2008)

cool...weiter oben ist schon wieder so ein halbgott (der typ mit z am anfang) der fahrräder, der meint alles zu wissen und vor allem zu wissen was jeder will und braucht. bah was finde ich so typen zum erbrechen


----------



## Lateralus (15. März 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> @lateralus: Welche Unterschiede würde ich denn bei Dir am Bike finden?



Ich persönlich mag V-Brakes an Fullies überhaupt nicht. Gerade mit nem epic kann mans doch richtig krachen lassen und dazu sollte (für mich) ne Disc genutzt werden. Ausserdem ist das Epic ein richtiges CC/MA-Gerät - da würde ich keinen Rizer nehmen. Ansonsten war meine Aussage bzgl Geschmack und Kohle eher generell gemeint und nicht unbedingt auf Dich gemünzt. Wie gesagt - tolles Bike 



mph schrieb:


> Hallo, da mein Rad zumindest optisch "fertig" ist (suche goldenen Tune LRS) will ich es noch mal zeigen. Bevor es noch mehr macken bekommt  .
> Es  wiegt so wie es auf den Bildern ist (d.h. mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Polar Gesch. Sensor, Klarsichtfolie,...) 8,795kg. Wobei an der Thomson Stütze noch kein Titan kit verbaut ist und die ´08er RR mit 450g&460g auch noch potential aufweisen...
> Was meint ihr??
> Gruß Max



   Ich würde nur goldene Teile meiden, aber wie so oft - Geschmackssache


----------



## Jonez (15. März 2008)

@ mph:
Sehr schönes Bike!
Täuscht die Perspektive, oder ist dein Vorbau nicht wirklich gerade montiert


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

So nun ist es endlich geschafft und das neue S-Works ist fertig. Hier ein paar Bilder:

















Laut Personenwaage 9,6Kg

Im laufe der Jahres werden noch Laufräder, Sattelstütze und Pedale getauscht. Eventuell noch ein paar Titan Schrauben.

Damit sollte ich dann unter 9Kg liegen.


----------



## Fouquet (15. März 2008)

*Gratulation!!!*
Eine echte Schoenheit
Pass auf dein >Baby< auf. Lass es nicht aus den Augen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mph (15. März 2008)

@Lateralus Danke! Ja, gold zusammen mit dem rot ist schon knallig aber ich mag es.. Warum eigentlich keine Fox mehr??was wiegt dein bike jetzt?? gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut!!



Jonez schrieb:


> @ mph:
> Sehr schönes Bike!
> Täuscht die Perspektive, oder ist dein Vorbau nicht wirklich gerade montiert



nee nee der ist gerade!!&Danke schön!!

@Stump1967
optisch wirklich sehr schön, aber an den 9,6 muss du was machen!! 

Gruß Max


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @Stump1967
> optisch wirklich sehr schön, aber an den 9,6 muss du was machen!!
> 
> Gruß Max



Danke, mit den neuen Laufräder und neuen Pedale spare ich schon insgesamt ca 600gramm. Somit wird die 9 dieses Jahr noch fallen  

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## mph (15. März 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Danke, mit den neuen Laufräder und neuen Pedale spare ich schon insgesamt ca 600gramm. Somit wird die 9 dieses Jahr noch fallen
> 
> Gruß,
> Stump



..& das Gewichtstuning wirst du merken, grade bei den LR!!Was hast du denn im Kopf??Tune?? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

mph schrieb:


> ..& das Gewichtstuning wirst du merken, grade bei den LR!!Was hast du denn im Kopf??Tune??
> 
> Gruß Max



Ja wahrscheinlich Tune mit ZTR Olympic und CX-Ray. Pedale habe ich die neuen Look Carbon Ti bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (15. März 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Ja wahrscheinlich Tune mit ZTR Olympic und CX-Ray.



Kann ich nur empfehlen.  

Hast dein Bike optisch sehr harmonisch aufgebaut und die Durin in Schwarz passt perfekt, nur dasselbe Problem das ich auch habe, die blaue Kappe geht garnicht.


----------



## mph (15. März 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Ja wahrscheinlich Tune mit ZTR Olympic und CX-Ray. Pedale habe ich die neuen Look Carbon Ti bestellt.





arne1907 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Ich auch!! 

Gruß Max


----------



## montageständer (16. März 2008)

so hier mal wieder ein update... ...
neuer dreck und neue teile


----------



## montageständer (16. März 2008)

so siehts dann wieder sauber aus  
und ach ja ... die neuen teile sind natürlich nicht die katzen


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

also ich putz mein bike lieber im hof aber wenn ich das so seh sollte ich vllt auch mal mitm bike baden gehen!


----------



## montageständer (16. März 2008)

du willst gar nicht wissen was ich mit dem im bett mache  
na das mit der wanne geht aber ganz gut...direkt wenn ich fertig bin kurz noch die wanne ausgespült und fertig


----------



## privilegia (16. März 2008)

@lateralus: Ja, sind die Punkte, die ich mir schon gedacht habe. Aber an Scheibenbremsen bin ich dran. ABER ICH WEIß NOCH NICHT WELCHE???
Zur Zeit tendiere ich zur Formula Oro Puro! Wobei mir rote Martas auch gut gefallen.
Bist du schon mal einen LoRiser gefahren? Ich habe es auf Anraten irgendwann probiert, und möchte es nicht mehr missen, da das Kontrollgefühl deutlich!!! besser wird, ohne das Gewicht und die Geschwindigkeit bergauf negativ zu beeinflussen. Und ein Monkey SL mit 136Gramm ist doch durchaus ok.


----------



## Lateralus (16. März 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @Lateralus Danke! Ja, gold zusammen mit dem rot ist schon knallig aber ich mag es.. Warum eigentlich keine Fox mehr??was wiegt dein bike jetzt?? gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut!!


Die Fox war zum zweiten Mal ausgeschlagen und ich hatte keine Lust, die schon wieder einzuschicken. Wiegt jetzt 10,2 kg. Bald kommen neue LR mit  Milch, da spare ich über 700 g und komme auf ca. 9,45 kg.



privilegia schrieb:


> @lateralus: Ja, sind die Punkte, die ich mir schon gedacht habe. Aber an Scheibenbremsen bin ich dran. ABER ICH WEIß NOCH NICHT WELCHE???
> Zur Zeit tendiere ich zur Formula Oro Puro! Wobei mir rote Martas auch gut gefallen.
> Bist du schon mal einen LoRiser gefahren? Ich habe es auf Anraten irgendwann probiert, und möchte es nicht mehr missen, da das Kontrollgefühl deutlich!!! besser wird, ohne das Gewicht und die Geschwindigkeit bergauf negativ zu beeinflussen. Und ein Monkey SL mit 136Gramm ist doch durchaus ok.


Hatte schon mal nen Riser, ist aber nix für mich. Die Sache mit der Bremse - bin totaler Marta-Fan. Klasse Bremsleistung, harter Druckpunkt, Optik...ich bin begeistert


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. März 2008)

@lateralus: sehe das mit dem rizer genauso; ich habe nen schmolke lenker  (<80g) und eine marta sl, bin mit beidem sehr zufrieden. 
was wiegt denn der lrs? mein tune wiegt 1329g, hat hinten leider ne 28 loch nabe und ich habe irgendwie das gefühl, es sei etwas schwammig auf schnellen waldautobahnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (16. März 2008)

@Stump1967
Sorry all, aber das Bike von Stump1967 ist das schönste Speci was ich hier je gesehen habe. Man mir bleibt die Luft weg. Hammer 
Ich sollte mir auch wieder eins zulegen


----------



## Lateralus (16. März 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @lateralus: sehe das mit dem rizer genauso; ich habe nen schmolke lenker  (<80g) und eine marta sl, bin mit beidem sehr zufrieden.
> was wiegt denn der lrs? mein tune wiegt 1329g, hat hinten leider ne 28 loch nabe und ich habe irgendwie das gefühl, es sei etwas schwammig auf schnellen waldautobahnen



Ich lasse mir nen neuen LRS bauen, der ein Kompromiss aus Sorglosigkeit, Wartungsfreiheit und geringem Gewicht sein soll. XTR-Disc-Naben, Supercomp mit Alunippeln und ausgewogene Olympics. Wird 1410 g wiegen. Wenn man alles summiert, was meine LR jetzt wiegen und mit den zukünftigen Vergleicht (Keine Schläuche usw), spare ich knapp über 700 g. Wenn die halten, kaufe ich im nächsten Jahr nen Satz XTR/Revo/Race für Rennen.


----------



## zuspät (16. März 2008)

@ m-ständer: du bist nicht alleine.  meine babies kommen auch immer in die badewanne


----------



## kleinachim (17. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Speci ist zwar ein Stumpjumper aber was ich gesehen hab sind auch Enduros dabei also hau ich mal ein schönes Bild von meinem Schatzi rein  







Für den Anfang hab ich es ein bisschen umändern lassen...
DT Swiss XRC 180 Laufräder
Schwalbe Nobby Nic vorne
Schwalbe Racing Ralph hinten
X-9 Grip Shift

lg achim


----------



## Lateralus (17. März 2008)

Gib Dir mal etwas Mühe und mach ein vernünftiges Bild Das hat das schöne Stumpy verdient


----------



## montageständer (17. März 2008)

das würd ich aber auch gerne mal flach legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jiri (17. März 2008)

Und vor allem...schmeiß die KTM Pulle wech


----------



## montageständer (17. März 2008)

oi alder 
wußte doch das ich irgendwo schon mal jiri gelesen hatte


----------



## Dirkinho (18. März 2008)

Moin Speci Gemeinde,

mal ne Frage an die Epic 2006 Fahrer:

Wie seid ihr mit der Lenkkopfsteifigkeit zufrieden? Ich empfinde das bei meinem als ehr wackelig. Das äußert sich z.B. bei langsamen Kurvenfahren oder lins/rechts ruckeln am Lenker oder im Sehen an der Ampel. Ist das bei euch auch so? Falls nein, was könnte der Grund sein?
Steuerzentrale ist festgezogen, Gabel Reba SL, LRS Nope Atmoshere N75, NN Reifen.

Danke für euren Input und winterliche  Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## Lateralus (18. März 2008)

@montageständer: gerade erst aufgefallen, aber bitte gib das nächste Mal Dein Geld für ne Renovierung Deines Badezimmers aus - bei den Farben gerät man schnell in eine psychische Verfassung, die unweigerlich den Suizid zur Folge hat.


----------



## kleinachim (18. März 2008)

So Leutls!

Jetzt hab ich zwei wie ich finde schöne Pics gemacht  
Nur für eucht! Und die KTM- Flasche is auch weg  










lg achim


----------



## Lateralus (18. März 2008)

Hoffentlich schlägt Deine Fox nicht so schnell aus wie meine. Ist dieses Problem beiden 07er und 08er Modellen besser geworden?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. März 2008)

@dirkinho
habe ein 07er EPIC Carbon, die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit bzw. das Flattern - was oft totgeschwiegen wird - ist echt ein Witz, vor allem mit dem leichten Tune LRS (angeblich liegt das auch an der Reba, glaube ich aber nicht). Freihändig fahren ab Tempo 30 unmöglich; ich habe mich dran gewöhnt und empfinde es auch kaum noch als störend, merkwürdig aber allemal. Mit nem Bleiklumpen als Vorderrad gehts so halbwegs


----------



## montageständer (18. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @montageständer: gerade erst aufgefallen, aber bitte gib das nächste Mal Dein Geld für ne Renovierung Deines Badezimmers aus - bei den Farben gerät man schnell in eine psychische Verfassung, die unweigerlich den Suizid zur Folge hat.



nö lass ma...hab ja schon länger vor was am bad zu machen aber es gibt halt immer wieder so schöne sachen fürs bike , das ich lieber das geld in mein rad stecke


----------



## Lateralus (19. März 2008)

Ich stell nachher mal ein Bild ein von einer Macke, die ich mir am Steuerrohr eingebrockt habe. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht der Rede wert. Direkt an der Oberkante des Steuerrohres. Beim Gabeltausch passiert. Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr da mal draufschauen könntet - ist eben Carbon und ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Macken in Carbonrahmen. Muss nur eben nach Hause. Dann gibts sofort ein Bild der Misere - wenns überhaupt eine ist


----------



## Deleted 57670 (19. März 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moin Speci Gemeinde,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die Epic 2006 Fahrer:
> 
> ...




Ne, ist mir bei meinem noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (19. März 2008)

So, hier ist das Bild. Sieht jetzt in der Vergrößerung natürlich schlimm aus, ist in Wirklichkeit sehr klein. Was meint Ihr - muss da was gemacht werden?


----------



## Deleted 57670 (19. März 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ichs raus. 2006er Comp, mit grosser Scheibe vorne.



Das Rad steht übrigens zum Verkauf, habs erst im Febr.vom Händler geholt,
Inkl. Foxservice. Größe L
Hat ein paar kleine Lackplatzer ansonsten sehr guter zustand. 1350,- 
Ich brauch doch mehr komfort.
PM
Der Sattel ist bisserl verratzt


----------



## privilegia (19. März 2008)

Also ich würde es nicht als allzu tragisch einstufen. Ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Aber man sollte es trotzdem beobachten, falls es wirklich dort weiter arbeiten sollte. Aber es müßte dort noch die Verstärkung für den integrierten Steuersatz sein, deswegen sollte es nicht weiter "reißen"!


----------



## Lateralus (19. März 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Also ich würde es nicht als allzu tragisch einstufen. Ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Aber man sollte es trotzdem beobachten, falls es wirklich dort weiter arbeiten sollte. Aber es müßte dort noch die Verstärkung für den integrierten Steuersatz sein, deswegen sollte es nicht weiter "reißen"!



Die ersten Meinungen im LB-Forum gehen auch schon die Richtung, dass es entweder nahezu gar nicht im Carbon oder nur die Lackierung ist.

Hier noch 2 Bilder zur Darstellung der Position und der tatsächlichen Größe der Macke:


----------



## privilegia (20. März 2008)

Hier mal ein "Superteil" :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spezialiced-Mtb-51cm-RH_W0QQitemZ230233363690QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230233363690


----------



## schuberth1 (20. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So, hier ist das Bild. Sieht jetzt in der Vergrößerung natürlich schlimm aus, ist in Wirklichkeit sehr klein. Was meint Ihr - muss da was gemacht werden?



Oh, der Rahmen ist schrott. Der fällt dir irgendwann unterm Arsch zusammen.

Ich gebe Dir 200 Euro dafür, ist schließlich Sondermüll.


----------



## Lateralus (20. März 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Oh, der Rahmen ist schrott. Der fällt dir irgendwann unterm Arsch zusammen.
> Ich gebe Dir 200 Euro dafür, ist schließlich Sondermüll.



Den Witz hör ich nicht zum ersten Mal Schau mal in den von mir gestarteten Fred im LB-Forum. Schwein gehabt


----------



## schuberth1 (20. März 2008)

Na, aber dass das nichts macht, hättest selbst wissen können.


----------



## pago79 (20. März 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Hier mal ein "Superteil" :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spezialiced-Mtb-51cm-RH_W0QQitemZ230233363690QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230233363690



Geil, edelster Baumarktbolide mit Custom-Dosen-Lackierung und Aufkleber-Tuning.
Sehr schnittig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. März 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Na, aber dass das nichts macht, hättest selbst wissen können.



Aha, woher? Im nachhinein ist man immer klüger. Ich hatte aber vorher 0 Erfahrungen mit Carbonrahmen, dann ewig auf den Rahmen gewartet und dann sowas - da kannste Dir meine emotionale Situation wol in etwa vorstellen, oder? Diese, gepaart mit meiner Ahnungslosigkeit, war dann keine gute Kombi Aber ist ja jetzt aus der Welt.


----------



## schuberth1 (20. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Aha, woher? Im nachhinein ist man immer klüger. Ich hatte aber vorher 0 Erfahrungen mit Carbonrahmen, dann ewig auf den Rahmen gewartet und dann sowas - da kannste Dir meine emotionale Situation wol in etwa vorstellen, oder? Diese, gepaart mit meiner Ahnungslosigkeit, war dann keine gute Kombi Aber ist ja jetzt aus der Welt.




Ist auch nicht grad billig so ein Rahmen  kann man schon verstehen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. März 2008)

@Pago79
schon mal Verkäufer Gewicht, Modell, Ausstattung usw. angefragt (-;


----------



## pago79 (20. März 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @Pago79
> schon mal Verkäufer Gewicht, Modell, Ausstattung usw. angefragt (-;



nö, sollte ich?

Bin doch nicht die Bucht-Polizei!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. März 2008)

ist halt oftmals ganz amüsant, wie baumarktschrott angepriesen wid


----------



## montageständer (24. März 2008)

Dann doch lieber hier einkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (27. März 2008)

*@ Carbon-HT-Fahrer (vorzugsweise 06 und 07er Modelle):*
Irgendwer hat berichtet, dass er anstatt der Doppelklemme eine normale Klemme fährt. Wer war das nochmal? Wieviel Nm nimmste zum anziehen der Klemmung? Irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## illuminato (29. März 2008)

I just got "specialized"...


----------



## könni__ (30. März 2008)

die Pitch sehen irgendwie schon gut aus. habe jetzt das PRO gesehen die Faben kommen auf den Photos  gar nicht rüber. Wenn man mal erlich ist dann kann man mit den Pitch schon ganz schön rocken  und der Rahmen sieht auch vernünftig aus nicht so ein Einheitsallerweltsrahmen  wie fährt es denn?


----------



## illuminato (30. März 2008)

die gelbe lackierung vom pitch pro finde ich ehrlich gesagt zum :kotz: 
dabei haben die amis so ein schönes braunes pitch bekommen in der pro-version...schade  

wie es sich fährt?? wie die hölle! abwärts wie eine rakete und bergauf absolut fahrbar! das fsr-system lässt nichts wackeln beim treten...habe ich so super funktionierend noch nicht erlebt. da war ich wirklich positiv überrascht! 
einziges manko sind diese schlechten x5-trigger...die sind wirklich fürn allerwertesten...aber das ist ja schnell ausgetauscht!

Ich kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## arne1907 (31. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> *@ Carbon-HT-Fahrer (vorzugsweise 06 und 07er Modelle):*
> Irgendwer hat berichtet, dass er anstatt der Doppelklemme eine normale Klemme fährt. Wer war das nochmal? Wieviel Nm nimmste zum anziehen der Klemmung? Irgendwelche Probleme?




5 Nm, 0 Probleme.


----------



## Fouquet (31. März 2008)

Der Ordnung halber >die2<  im Specialized Thread.


----------



## Fouquet (31. März 2008)




----------



## HB76 (31. März 2008)

wie wäre es mit einer graden stütze, sieht ja schrecklich aus wie der sattel geklemmt ist.


----------



## Lateralus (31. März 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer graden stütze, sieht ja schrecklich aus wie der sattel geklemmt ist.



Er will doch gerade weiter nach HINTEN! Da wäre ne gerade Stütze eher unsinnig, oder?


----------



## könni__ (31. März 2008)

So wie der Sattel steht (ganz nach hinten geschoben) braucht Fouquet eine Stütze mit versatz. oder einen längeren Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (31. März 2008)

Hm hab heute das testbike abgegeben (SJ 2006er ist ja der gleiche rahmen wie der 2007er)

Nun steh ich vor folgender Entscheidung

Stumpjumer FSR Comp 2007 (1750â¬)
Epic FSR Comp 2007 (2000â¬)

Vorteile vom SJ
Allrounder
Mehr Potenzial bergab
bequemere sitzposition (?)
gÃ¼nstiger (da kein brain)

nachteile -> langsamer

Vorteile vom Epic
Schneller
eher mein einsatzbereich

nachteile
teurer 
nicht so viel potenzial im gelÃ¤nde

hmm schwierige entscheidung, kann mir da wer weiterhelfen
wÃ¤re echt nett 

lg
mali


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2008)

Ganz klar das Epic! Es ist einfach das geilste Bike von Specialized


----------



## tranquillity (31. März 2008)

Vom SJ ohne Brain würde ich die Finger lassen. Macht keinen Spaß (bergauf, bergab schon  ).

Von daher: EPIC!


----------



## DAMDAM (1. April 2008)

Bin von meinem Epic auch sehr begeistert und selbst für Touren ist es Ideal !


----------



## Dirkinho (1. April 2008)

EPIC  .

Stumpi ohne Brain schaukelt übelst. Fürs Mittelgebirge reicht das Epic alle mal. Am Gardasee werde ich es demnächst testen, aber auch dort habe ich sie letztes Jahr oft gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (1. April 2008)

Das mit Brain natürlich.
Die einzige Alternative zum Epic ist das 2008 SJ Expert.Fast genauso schnell aber mit größerem Spassfaktor.


----------



## Lateralus (1. April 2008)

@alle, die ein günstigen Carbonrahmen suchen:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-S-W...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bei dem momentanen Dollarkurs ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Rocky_M (1. April 2008)

Sofern man in Amiland wohnt...  

_USA/Canada ONLY.  No others, please do not ask._


----------



## der [email protected] (3. April 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> Das mit Brain natürlich.
> Die einzige Alternative zum Epic ist das 2008 SJ Expert.Fast genauso schnell aber mit größerem Spassfaktor.



Habe auch das Epic....und das 08 SJ Expert bin ich auch ein paar Tage intensiev gefahren...Kein vergleich. Habe das Brain komplett auf Firm gestellt und den Druck 25 PSI höher gemacht als für mein Gewicht empfohlen...Kannst Du vergessen. Und die Geometrie..Wie ein Enduro. Da muss man verdammt viel ändern damit es schnell wird.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlwin (3. April 2008)

Der Rahmen ist schon billig. Aber mit Zoll und Einfuhr gebühren kommen nochmal 33 Prozent auf den Rahmenpreis oben drauf!
So weit hab ich auch schon gedacht was in USA zu kaufen, aber schnell wieder Verworfen.


----------



## racejo (3. April 2008)

Bei Klamotten und so lohnt es sich schon in den USA einzukaufen. Die meisten HÃ¤ndler sind auch so nett und deklarieren die Ware gÃ¼nstiger als eigentlich bezahlt. Somit hat man kaum Probleme mit dem Zoll.

Ich hab einen Kumpel, der sich alles aus den USA zieht und musste erst einmal den Zoll bezahlen. 

Meine nÃ¤chsten Schuhe werden auch aus den USA kommen 

Edit: Kennt jemand einen Amerikanischen Online Shop fÃ¼r Specialized Sachen, insbesondere Schuhe?


Hab was gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200205948630&Category=63850&_trksid=p3907.m29
120 â¬ des ist ja mal gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## Motivatus (3. April 2008)

hat wer nen Pitch Gewicht? kann leider keins finden...


----------



## hemi (3. April 2008)

Das Pitch Comp wiegt mit Serienausstattung u. Pedalen 14,40kg in Größe M.


----------



## der [email protected] (4. April 2008)

genau...Alles schön aus den Staaten kaufen..Am besten Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer auch..und wenn Ihr dann mal nen Reklafall habt...Das wird richtig spaßig....Finde es auch echt schade, dass man sein Geld nicht Inland lassen kann. Wenn man sich mal erkundigt und mit Händlern spricht, geben auch diese ordentlichen Preisnachlass!!!


----------



## montageständer (4. April 2008)

hier mal wieder was zum gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (5. April 2008)

hemi schrieb:


> Das Pitch Comp wiegt mit Serienausstattung u. Pedalen 14,40kg in Größe M.



das halte ich für ein gerücht! meins (größe S) wurde direkt nach dem aufbau gewogen (sogar mit gekürzter sattelstütze) und es wog 14,69kg...sind zwar nur knapp 300 gramm aber ordnung muss sein..und ich denke nicht dass ein pitch in M dann leichter sein wird.  

halt...bei mir war vorne dann schon ein big betty drauf...aber ich denke nicht dass der so extrem viel mehr wiegen sollte als der komische speci-reifen (den ich ehrlich gesagt keinen km gefahren bin )


----------



## hemi (5. April 2008)

hab das auch nur aus dem Forum hier und hab das nicht überprüft  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4413827&highlight=pitch+wiegt#post4413827


----------



## pueftel (7. April 2008)

..meine 7090gr. s-works für 2008.









Frank


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2008)




----------



## -MaLi- (7. April 2008)

So mein epic comp 07 ist schön eingefahren

jetzt frage ich mich folgendes
reifen dranlassen oder wechseln
racing ralph vorne und hinten oder nur hinten und vorne nobbys, oder gibts da andere alternativen von anderen herstellern

bremse passt eigentlich aber uneigentlich werd ich wohl doch ne magura marta oder louise holen

lg mali


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..meine 7090gr. s-works für 2008.



Du könntest mit Schmolke-Teilen noch Gewicht sparen. Gerade am Lenker doch locker 40-50 g. An der Stütze schätzungsweise nochmal soviel.

P.S.: nicht dass es so zu schwer wäre...ich finds klasse


----------



## Caliban (7. April 2008)

Jupp, geiles Teil.. nur die magersüchtige Kurbel will nicht so recht zum Rahmen passen


----------



## pueftel (8. April 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Du könntest mit Schmolke-Teilen noch Gewicht sparen. Gerade am Lenker doch locker 40-50 g. An der Stütze schätzungsweise nochmal soviel.
> 
> P.S.: nicht dass es so zu schwer wäre...ich finds klasse





...danke!

Der Lenker ist als nächste Änderung fest eingeplant. Die Stütze wird allerdings vorerst nicht gegen ein Carbon-Teil getauscht.

Die Masterpiece gefällt mir einfach zu gut, evtl. noch ein wenig Schraubentuning.



Frank


----------



## NEO 1980 (19. April 2008)

upgrade 2008


----------



## Lateralus (19. April 2008)

Klasse Rad...auch ein schöner Farbtupfer, die Marta SL. Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (19. April 2008)

schon schön das epische epic


----------



## ManU (20. April 2008)

moin!!!

bin grad dabei mir für mein epic comp 2007 neue reifen zu kaufen und tendier im moment stark zu den racing ralph 2008 in 2.25
allerdings schaut des am hinterrad schon mit den original reifen( fast trak oder wie die auch immer heißen) in 2.0 verdammt knapp aus und jetzt weiß ich halt nich ob da 2.25er passen.
hat da schon wer erfahrung mit und kann mir sagen ob des passt oder ob ich dann doch lieber 2.1er nehmen soll?

Mfg Sleeper


----------



## privilegia (20. April 2008)

Aber ja die passen rein!

@neo1980: Was ist das für ein Lenker? Sieht irgendwie eigentümlich geformt aus.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. April 2008)

Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Der hat 9° Bend.


----------



## privilegia (20. April 2008)

Ok das wäre mir zu viel beim Flatbar.
@neo1980: Sehr schickes Rennrad!


----------



## ManU (21. April 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Aber ja die passen rein!
> 
> @neo1980: Was ist das für ein Lenker? Sieht irgendwie eigentümlich geformt aus.



Ich würd dir ja gern aufs wort glauben, aber des 







sieht für mich halt beschissen knapp aus!!!
Oder täusch ich mich da gewaltig??
Der Reifen is übrigens der originale Specialized Fast Trak Pro 26x2.0

Mfg Sleeper


----------



## g.r.uner (21. April 2008)

ich glaube nicht, dass das profil noch breiter wird... Bei dem Fast Trak ist das Profil schon richtig dick... Ich hab noch nen 2.0er zu Hause, der wesentlich schmaleres Profil hat


----------



## privilegia (21. April 2008)

Die Profilhöhe ändert sich auch nicht mehr so stark. Ich fahre jetzt 2.2 Race King auf dem S-Works und habe auf meinem anderen Epic Marathon 2.25 "alte" Racing Ralph, das nimmt sich nicht viel. Es sieht ähnlich aus von der Aufteilung, wie bei deinem Epic. Nur breiter geht schlecht!!!


----------



## Fullyrocker (21. April 2008)

Sieht wirklich geil aus dieses Epic.
Ich will ja auch eins, warte aber noch auf die Vorstellung des 2009er Modells. Wenn das Design prinzipiell bleibt kaufe ich warscheinlich das 2009er Alu-Modell (bein kein Carbon-Fan was den Rahmen betrifft), da es ja leichter wird. Ansonsten ein 2008er Auslaufmodell.

Habe ja gehofft das es in Zusammenhang mit dem Sea Otter Festival neue Infos gibt. Aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts herausfinden können.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann mit ersten verlässlichen Infos zu rechnen sein wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (21. April 2008)

Hier meine neu erstandene Thomson MP inkl. Ti-Kit. Damit spare ich übrigens gegenüber den Standard-Schrauben exakt 10 g und gegenüber meiner alten Elite insgesamt 68 g:


----------



## tranquillity (22. April 2008)

Hier mein S-Works Epic von diesem Jahr:









Noch ein paar Daten dazu:
Carbon-Rahmen von 2007, SLR-Laufräder, XTR-Kurbel, X0-Schaltwerk und Shifter, Avid Single-Digit SL-Bremsen mit XTR-Bremshebeln (hatte zuerst SL-Bremshebel dran, aber die hatten keinen schönen Druckpunkt), Syntace F99-Vorbau u. Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Tune Hörnchen, Carbon Flaschenhalter von Zefal, Thompson Elite Sattelstütze ... und, ganz neu, Magura Durin 100 Federgabel 

Zuerst hatte ich die SL-Bremshebel von Avid dran, die waren ca. 30gr leichter als die XTR, aber hatten einen echt miesen Druckpunkt.

Demnächst kommt noch der neue Racing-Ralph drauf, dann wird das Bike noch etwas leichter.

Zunächst muss ich erst mal einen neuen Lenker kaufen (und Helm), denn leider hab ich letzten Sonntag beim Kellerwald-Marathon die engere Bekanntschaft mit einem Baum gemacht :-(
Zum Glück nix gebrochen, nur Prellungen und dreimal nähen am linken Knie... Rad ist noch heil, auch der Lenker sieht noch gut aus, aber sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## -MaLi- (22. April 2008)

ist eigentlich der 08 spec dämpfer besser als der 07 spec/fox? 
bezüglich brain funktion?


----------



## tranquillity (22. April 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> ist eigentlich der 08 spec dämpfer besser als der 07 spec/fox?
> bezüglich brain funktion?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Der 07er Dämpfer, der an meinem Rahmen war, als ich ihn (gebraucht) gekauft hatte, nämlich kaputt ... Er wippte wie bei einem billig-Fully  Mein netter Händler hat ihn dann bei Specialized reklamiert (war *wirklich* nett, denn der Rahmen war nicht bei ihm gekauft, sondern, wie gesagt, von privat gebraucht). Nun ist ein 08er drin (Einzelpreis übrigens 1200  ) und der tut tadellos ... Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so, aber wenn man sieht, was andere so schreiben, dann scheint die Haltbarkeit ja eher mäßig zu sein.

Bei einem Freund von mir ist dieses Jahr schon zweimal das "Brain" kaputt gegangen (SJ)...  

Vom Ansprechverhalten ist der Dämpfer auf jeden Fall erste Sahne. Das "Nachdenken" des Brains geht wesentlich schneller vonstatten, d.h. man merkt im Prinzip nicht, wenn es aufgeht. Es funktioniert so: Auf ebener Strecke ist es bretthart, sobald's hubbelig wird federt's...


----------



## Lateralus (22. April 2008)

Klasse Bike. Mit den V-Brakes ja schon fast ein Exot

P.S.: Haste den Flaschenhalter auch von Decathlon? Schau mal in meine Galerie


----------



## privilegia (22. April 2008)

Danke, dann ist meins auch eins! Ich meine Exot !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (22. April 2008)

Hübsche Sachen hier ^^


----------



## Lateralus (22. April 2008)




----------



## chrikoh (22. April 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hier meine neu erstandene Thomson MP inkl. Ti-Kit. Damit spare ich übrigens gegenüber den Standard-Schrauben exakt 10 g und gegenüber meiner alten Elite insgesamt 68 g:



Wo hast du den Ti-Kit gekauft?


----------



## Lateralus (22. April 2008)

Bei Torontocycles. Auf Anfrage empfahl mir der Chef, direkt bei ihm im Webshop zu bestellen und nicht über Email. Denn dort sind Schrauben und Versandkosten noch etwas geringer, weil er ja dort nicht die Ebaygebühren reinholen muss. Bezahlt wird auch in seinem Webshop per Paypal. Ging superschnell. Nach ca 5 oder 6 Tagen waren die Schrauben schon hier Übrigens hat Arne seine auch dort gekauft.


----------



## NEO 1980 (22. April 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Danke, dann ist meins auch eins! Ich meine Exot !



Auch sehr schön gelungen! 
wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Race King Reifen, ich fahr sie jetzt seit 2Wochen, bis jetzt tadellos. Ich hoffe die Pannen halten sich in Grenzen


----------



## Lateralus (22. April 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Danke, dann ist meins auch eins! Ich meine Exot !



Übrigens: Du hast Dir ne tolle Küche ausgesucht - meine Frau hätte die auch gern in der nächsten Wohnung


----------



## privilegia (22. April 2008)

War nicht ganz billig! Ungefähr gleiche Kosten, wie das Rad!


----------



## g.r.uner (22. April 2008)

OMFG ^^ Naja die Frau muss ja auch auf ihre Kosten kommen (=
(nur Spaß... aber bald müssen wir Männer emanzipiert werden xD)


----------



## 1977t (23. April 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Übrigens: Du hast Dir ne tolle Küche ausgesucht - meine Frau hätte die auch gern in der nächsten Wohnung



AB DAMIT IN DEN "IKEA" THREAD !!!!!


----------



## -MaLi- (27. April 2008)

hier mal mein epic



lg mali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (27. April 2008)

schön (dirty) xD


----------



## Stromberg_fan (27. April 2008)

exat so sah meins heut au wieder aus... is aber inzwischen schon geputzt


----------



## privilegia (27. April 2008)

@neo1980:

Sehr gute Reifen. Bisher nix mit Pannen. Aber war schon ne Umstellung zu den Racing Ralph. Am Vorderrad ist der RR deutlich gutmütiger, aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat geht es bestens. Aber die Traktion des Race King ist deutlich besser!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. April 2008)

gibt es hier 2008er s-works epic fahrer? mein 07er mit reba race, tune vorderrad, mountain king, flattert ab tempo 25 freihändig echt fürchterlich, würde mich interessieren, ob das 08 verbessert wurde

der raceking scheint mir auch sehr sehr gut gelungen


----------



## privilegia (28. April 2008)

Ich glaube das war schon einmal Thema! Das flattern ist wohl nicht nur bei der neuesten Generation. Auch bei älteren Modellen, egal welche Gabel und soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch unabhängig vom LRS und Reifen!


----------



## privilegia (28. April 2008)

Mal eine Suchanfrage:

Weiß jemand wo ich einen neuen oder neuwertigen Carbon-Epic-Rahmen in Größe L her bekomme?
Ist wichtig!
England hat bis jetzt auch nichts gebracht. 
Günstig wären so um die 2000 Euro! Auch ohne Stütze und Steuersatz!

Danke schon einmal im voraus!


----------



## Stromberg_fan (28. April 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> gibt es hier 2008er s-works epic fahrer? mein 07er mit reba race, tune vorderrad, mountain king, flattert ab tempo 25 freihändig echt fürchterlich, würde mich interessieren, ob das 08 verbessert wurde
> 
> der raceking scheint mir auch sehr sehr gut gelungen



Das flattern hat ich au mal, hab dann schnell nachm Lenker gepackt, war schon kurz vornm Sturz. Bei mir war allerdings der Luftdruck in den Reifen einfach zu niedrig, hab am Tag später etwas Luft rein und siehe da es ging problemlos. War echt schon wenig drin glaub 1,2 Bar. HAb jetz wieder 2,5 geht super.


----------



## g.r.uner (28. April 2008)

Kommt mir auch komisch vor.... (das Flattern)! Bin mal das Epic in passender Größe gefahren: das Ding ist nicht gerade wendig (z.B. im Vergleich zu meinem SJ)... und schon sehr steif! Komisch, dass es da flattert!


----------



## Lateralus (28. April 2008)

Bauste ein zweites auf?



privilegia schrieb:


> Mal eine Suchanfrage:
> 
> Weiß jemand wo ich einen neuen oder neuwertigen Carbon-Epic-Rahmen in Größe L her bekomme?
> Ist wichtig!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (28. April 2008)

Hab schon 2! Suche für einen Freund!


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

da ich nun eine Weile hier im Forum inaktiv war, möchte ich mich mal wieder back melden und meine Erfahrungen der letzten 1000 km von mir geben.

Ich bin mit dem Bike noch immer sehr zufrieden, steif, agil, schnell und solide verarbeitet aber leider musste ich auch feststellen das Ultraleichtbau und knapp 90kg Nackgewicht nicht wirklich passen und man doch Funktion vor gewicht stellen sollte wenn man selbst so einiges auf die Waage bringt.

Die 7,9xx war zwar fahrbar aber ich denke nicht auf Dauer und nicht ohne Kompromisse einzugehen im Alltag und im Gelände.
So habe ich nun einige Teile mit Tränen in den Augen doch wieder ausgetauscht. 

Nun ist das Bike zwar gut über 1 Kg schwerer geworden und kaum noch als Leichtbau zu bezeichnen aber dafür auch in meiner Gewichtsklasse ohne Einschränkungen und im Gelände einsetzbar.

Und wenns dann doch mal zur Eisdiele geht, kann man ja wieder umbauen.

Folgende Änderungen hab ich vorgenommen:

- VDO Computer angebaut +65g

- Kettenstrebenschutz ausgetauscht +30g
(die "windige" Folie gegen original Neopren ausgetauscht)

- Vorbau von negativ auf positiv 
(meine "alte" wirbelsäule verlangte danach)

- Extralite Griffe gg. Specialized Schraubgriffe getauscht +63g
(liegen einfach besser in der Hand und verdrehen nicht)

- SLR Teknologika gg. Toupe team getauscht +38g
(mein Popometer hat es mir gedankt)

- Laufräder gegen Red Metal 1 getauscht +419g 
(dieser Schritt fiel mir am schwersten aber nach einer 8 im Vorderrad und
2 gerissenen Speichen kam ich zu der Überzeugung das Stahlspeichen
und Nippel vllt. doch die bessere Wahl sind bei meinem Gewicht und ob
die Fulcrum nun das letzte Wort sind steht noch offen)

- Schwalbe FF gg. Conti RK WC 2.2 getauscht +355g
(die FF sind zwar schön leicht und auch nicht übel aber dies auch nur im trockenen und im Gelände auch nur bedingt einsetzbar)

- Kurbeln Extralite E-Bones / FRM KB gg. XTR getauscht +164g
(E-Bones sind leicht und sehen geil aus aber sind auch Butterweich und auch
die FRM Blätter sind Top vom Gewicht aber die Schaltperformance ist mit
XTR nicht zu vergleichen)

- Kette KMC 10SL gegen XTR getauscht +43g
(XTR ist einfach leiser, hält länger und schaltet bedeutend besser)

- Pedale Eggbeater 4Ti gg. Steinbach getauscht +25g
(meine geplagten Kniegelenke mögen keine Clickis mehr....)

- Bremsscheiben Hope Pro gg. originale Avid getauscht +51g
(das ewige schleifgeräusch und die Unwucht der Hope nerven einfach und
die originalscheiben packen bei der Ultimate auch besser zu)

Tja, so sind aus den 7917 Gramm nun bleischwere 9159 Gramm geworden und ich flieg bestimmt aus dem Leichtbauforum raus. 
Aber wenn ich es nun mal krachen lasse mit dem Bike, dann fühle ich mich dabei erheblich wohler.

Vorher:







Aktuell:


----------



## der [email protected] (1. Mai 2008)

@ Arne

Ohne Worte...Traumhaft...Deine Frau hat jetzt bestimmt Ihren Platz im Bett verloren, oder?


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? So ist es 1000mal schöner 
Und 9,159 Kg sind für mich noch immer Leichtbau!


----------



## Lateralus (1. Mai 2008)

Man man Arne...bei Dir ist ja echt richtig was los...was ist denn beim defekt Deines LRS passiert? Und nochwas - wie kommste mit dem Toupe klar (ich find ihn total bequem) und ist Deine Sattelklemme von Charliemike sein Standardmodell (bzgl der Höhe!)?


----------



## prinz_f (1. Mai 2008)

dieses S-Works ist ein Traum. Bloß die Kurbel würde ich mir gg. eine XTR tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (1. Mai 2008)

Schau doch mal das zweite Bild an


----------



## pirat00 (1. Mai 2008)

prinz_f schrieb:


> dieses S-Works ist ein Traum. Bloß die Kurbel würde ich mir gg. eine XTR tauschen...



die kurbel ist doch eine xtr?!?


----------



## -MaLi- (1. Mai 2008)

er meint wohl das erste bild und ich finde auch die kurbel auf dem ersten bild stimmiger


----------



## Wolfsblut (1. Mai 2008)

Wie schööööön!  
Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein solches S-Works vom Himmel fallen lassen (aber bitte ganz sanft, sonst tut sich das Teil noch weh  ) WARUM NUR GIBT'S DEN RAHMEN NICHT IN MEINER GRÖSSE IN SCHWARZ ???  

Habe immer noch keinen Rahmen und kann mich auch überhaupt nicht entscheiden. Aber egal ... so kann ich wenigstens hier tolle Rädchen sehen und weiter von meinem Traumrad träumen (obwohl ich jetzt fertig bin mit Sparen und eigentlich lieber selbst biken würde).


----------



## Lateralus (1. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Wie schööööön!
> Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein solches S-Works vom Himmel fallen lassen (aber bitte ganz sanft, sonst tut sich das Teil noch weh  ) WARUM NUR GIBT'S DEN RAHMEN NICHT IN MEINER GRÖSSE IN SCHWARZ ???
> 
> Habe immer noch keinen Rahmen und kann mich auch überhaupt nicht entscheiden. Aber egal ... so kann ich wenigstens hier tolle Rädchen sehen und weiter von meinem Traumrad träumen (obwohl ich jetzt fertig bin mit Sparen und eigentlich lieber selbst biken würde).



Welche Größe brauchst Du denn?


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @ Arne
> 
> Ohne Worte...Traumhaft...Deine Frau hat jetzt bestimmt Ihren Platz im Bett verloren, oder?



Hehe, ne sie darf da wieder liegen.  
Naja... optisch kommts nun schon besser rüber aber das Gewicht.....
Die LR machen viel her, was natürlich Geschmackssache ist und passen auch farblich perfekt rein aber 1690g geht ja eigentlich mal garnicht.....


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? So ist es 1000mal schöner
> Und 9,159 Kg sind für mich noch immer Leichtbau!



Jo finde es so auch hübscher aber +1200g ist schon ein hoher tribut an mein eigenes Gewicht....

Aber im Herbst werd ich mal nen Rennradprojekt angreifen, mal sehen was da so machbar ist.
Aber diesmal werd ich gleich Funktion und Stabilität vor Gewicht stellen,
das erspart ne Menge Kohle.  
Denke aber SUB7 sollten trotzdem locker machbar sein.


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Man man Arne...bei Dir ist ja echt richtig was los...was ist denn beim defekt Deines LRS passiert? Und nochwas - wie kommste mit dem Toupe klar (ich find ihn total bequem) und ist Deine Sattelklemme von Charliemike sein Standardmodell (bzgl der Höhe!)?



Gute Frage.......  

Ich habs eigentlich nur ganz normal belastet, so wie man mit einem MTB im Gelände halt unterwegs ist und hab erst zu Hause bemerkt das 2 Speichen an der Felge ausgerissen sind.
Vielleicht hätten normale Olympics besser gehalten bei meinem gewicht aber es mussten ja selektierte sein.  

Der Toupe ist für meinen Popo wie gemacht, daher habe ich mich ja auch wieder vom "bildhübschen" Technologika getrennt und nehme das Gewicht halt in Kauf.

Die Klemme war die Standard von Charlie aber ich habe nun wieder die Extralite dran, da diese an der Oberkante das Sattelrohr abdeckt und es daher stimmiger wirkt.
Beim 07er Carbonrahmen ist das Carbon im oberen Bereich des Sattelrohrs zum besseren halt der Klemme nicht poliert sondern Matt.
Bei der Klemme von Charlie konnte man dies halt im offenen Zwischenraum der Klemme sehen und es störte mich.


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> er meint wohl das erste bild und ich finde auch die kurbel auf dem ersten bild stimmiger




Jo sie sah besser und stimmiger aus und sparte gut 160 Gramm aber für mein Gewicht war sie halt nicht steif genug und im Wiegetritt bekam ich Angst das sie mal abbricht.


----------



## Wolfsblut (1. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Welche Größe brauchst Du denn?



Ich brauche 15,5 Zoll.
Könnte auch gern ein Epic sein. Aber ursprünglich suche ich ein Carbon HT S-Works. Da es das gute Stück aber nicht mehr gibt und ich das Teil auf gar keinen Fall in rot haben möchte, suche ich jetzt nach Alternativen.

Also: Epic. Mal sehn, ob das klappt. Ansonsten gehe ich ganz weg von Specialized  Und schau mir einfach nur noch eure tollen Fotos an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinz_f (1. Mai 2008)

irgendwie hab ich nur das erste Bild gesehen... jetzt wo ich das zweite kenne, weiss ich, dass ich mit der XTR Kurbel Recht hatte! TOP!


----------



## 1977t (1. Mai 2008)

@arne1907

Endlich mal einer, der "Abrüstet" und zugibt, dass Leichtbau nicht immer die ultimative Rennsemmel ergibt!
Dies sichert einem dann lediglich fordere Plätze im Bilderforum der Light-Bikes-Homepage...
Im Praxisgebrauch siehts dann meist anders aus!

Beide Varianten sind für sich betrachtet Klasse! 
Der Aufbau auf Bild 1 war exclusiver, jedoch nur für XC-Fahrer bis 65kg zu empfehlen... Bei der Kurbel hab ich schon von einigen gehört, dass sie von der Steifigkeit her nix taugt (zumindest, wenn man was in den Beinen hat)!

Bei der XTR Kurbel, bist Du mit deinen 90kg, auf jeden Fall, auf der sicheren Seite...
Die Fulcrum Laufräder sind noch zu neu auf dem Markt, um etwas darüber schreiben zu können (müssten meiner Meinung nach, jedoch auch ganz gut zu Dir passen)... 

Berichte an dieser Stelle doch mal wieder, nach weiteren 1000km, wie sich die gewechselten Teile so im Gebrauch schlagen!? Bitte auch mal einige Eindrücke zu Vorbau, Gabel und Lenker!!!
Danke und viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## schuberth1 (1. Mai 2008)

Mensch Arne,
bist du jetzt mal einen Berg hinunter gefahren? 
Ich sagte dir doch gleich am Anfang, dass dir die Teile, die zu leicht gebaut sind, von alleine wegfliegen. Warum jetzt Fulcrum? Und wieso hast du deine Bremsscheiben getauscht? Haben die auch nix getaugt?

Ich bin auch fast jeden Tag unterwegs, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Defekt, bzw Anlass zur Klage.

Doch, da war was. Ich habe doch wirklich auf offener Straße einen Platten gefahren.  Doch dank Milch im Reifen absolut kein Problem. Die Milch hat mir zwar den Rahmen versaut, aber optimal abgedichtet. Das Zeug funktioniert wirklich. 

Der Toupe ist ein Traum.


----------



## privilegia (2. Mai 2008)

Kann mir mal ediner ERKLÄREN was das hier ist???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## privilegia (2. Mai 2008)

Manchmal ist es wichtiger 1200g am Fahrrad draufzulegen und 5-8 Kg am eigenen Bauch zu sparen!
Das ist jetzt nichts gegen dich arne, ich kämpfe da auch immer. 
Bei mir optimal 80-81 kg und zur Zeit 87, heul!  

Deshalb würde ich mir solch einen leichten LRS nicht dranbauen, weil ich weiß, das er nicht das aushält, was er aushalten muß!
Lieber was Schweres und dafür stabiler, und kostengünstiger!


----------



## arne1907 (2. Mai 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Warum jetzt Fulcrum? Und wieso hast du deine Bremsscheiben getauscht? Haben die auch nix getaugt?



Die Fulcrum waren erstmal eine Übergangslösung aus frust heraus, da ich mit meiner defekten Felge da stand und mein Händler die gerade rumzuliegen hatte.
Klar sie passen auch optisch sehr gut und machen einen sehr robusten Eindruck aufgrund der Stahlspeichen und Stahlnippel aber ich denke ich werde vllt. meine Princess/Superscharf mal mit DT 4.2 aufspeichen lassen und damit mein Glück versuchen.

Die Hope Pro Scheiben sind schon nicht verkehrt und ja auch die leichtesten Stahlscheiben am Markt aber irgendwie liefen die nie rund, ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch habe ich nie wegbekommen egal wie oft ich daran rumfummelte und vorallem ist die Bremsperformance mit den Originalscheiben besser geworden.


----------



## g.r.uner (2. Mai 2008)

Hihi ^^ @ privilegia: das ist ******* mit Reis! Wobei der Reis der Rahmen ist

@ arne: das hört sich ja hier wie Beichthaus an ^^ Ich hab mich mal mit einem der Rahmenbauer von Nordischer Rahmenbau unterhalten (Er wiegt 90kg und fährt einen Rahmen, der so ca. 900g wiegt): das Rad, das er sich zusammengestellt hat, wiegt auch so um die 9kg. Da gibt es sozusagen eine goldene Regel: der Rahmen sollte schon mal mindestens 10% des eigenen Körpergewichts liegen... Alles unten drunter ist Quatsch, da es heutzutage noch nicht die perfekten Werkstoffe gibt, die ultraleicht und gleichzeitig ultrastabil sind... Und dabei ist zu beachten, dass alle Teile dann aus solchen Materialien sein müssen... Denn auch die Speichen haben ihren Sinn


----------



## Lateralus (2. Mai 2008)

@Besitzer von Carbon-Rahmen (egal ob Epic oder Stumpy):

sieht bei Euch der Übergang Gabelkrone-Steuerrohr so aus wie bei mir (siehe Thumbnails!)? Bei mir ist das nicht richtig bündig und ich hab da ne leichte "Rille"...schaut mal...


----------



## Jonez (2. Mai 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> .... Da gibt es sozusagen eine goldene Regel: der Rahmen sollte schon mal mindestens 10% des eigenen Körpergewichts liegen... Alles unten drunter ist Quatsch, da es heutzutage noch nicht die perfekten Werkstoffe gibt, die ultraleicht und gleichzeitig ultrastabil sind... .....



Muss ich mir jetzt einen 8 Kg RAHMEN kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (2. Mai 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt einen 8 Kg RAHMEN kaufen?



Sorry ^^ verschrieben... das Bike an sich sollte schon mal mindestens 10% des eigenen Körpergewichts wiegen


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Mal eine Suchanfrage:
> 
> Weiß jemand wo ich einen neuen oder neuwertigen Carbon-Epic-Rahmen in Größe L her bekomme?
> Ist wichtig!
> ...



Ich habe einen Epic S-works in Schwarz aus Juni 2007 in "L". Besteht da noch Interesse an einem und was würde er dir Wert sein mit Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, XTR Umwerfer und vielleicht Gabel (siehe Foto´s in meiner Galerie !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Mai 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> vorher:
> 
> nachher:
> 
> ...



vorher:  nur schön leicht...

nachher: einfach nur schön  und leicht

joe


----------



## g.r.uner (2. Mai 2008)

Die RaceKing sind aber ganz schön "fett"... Brauchst du die Dicke überhaupt? Also ich fahr ja 2.0er und bin der Meinung, dass da der Rollwiderstand kleiner ist und die Reifen genauso viel Grip haben wie 2.2er. Welcher Meinung seid ihr da?


----------



## arne1907 (3. Mai 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Die RaceKing sind aber ganz schön "fett"... Brauchst du die Dicke überhaupt? Also ich fahr ja 2.0er und bin der Meinung, dass da der Rollwiderstand kleiner ist und die Reifen genauso viel Grip haben wie 2.2er. Welcher Meinung seid ihr da?



Die Race King 2.2 sind der Hammer, Top Dämpfungswerte und geringerer Rollwiderstand als Racing Ralph 2.1.


----------



## g.r.uner (3. Mai 2008)

Cool! Werd ich mir mal angucken! Was fährst du? CC mit großem Anteil Wald und Schotter?
Also ich fahr momentan nur Straße... Und ich sage euch... die Beschleunigung die du auf der Straße erleben kannst... (auch mit dem MTB)! GEIL! Letztens bin ich binnen 200 Meter auf 40 gewesen (Stadt) und das macht so ein Fetz auf doppelten Spuren gleich schnell den Autos zu fahren (= Hab mir schon überlegt mal auf Rennrad umzusteigen ^^ Specialized versteht sich xD Aber da fehlt mir wiederum meine Freiheit bei der Streckenwahl...
Welche Strecken findet ihr denn so am besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (4. Mai 2008)

Hi.

Auf festem Untergrund sind die Race King wirklich klasse. Aber gestern musste ich wieder einmal feststellen, das beim Wechsel auf Schotter der Grenzbereich sehr eng ist am Vorderrad. Das muß man echt aufpassen, sont wirft einen das Bike ab!


----------



## -MaLi- (4. Mai 2008)

grip > speed


----------



## michel1678 (4. Mai 2008)

Endet heute. Viel Spaß beim Mitbieten!!!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260234348255&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## Stump1967 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal meine Erfahrung, mit meinem S-Works HT, nach einem super Wochenende in Riva.

Das Rad ist einfach nur Geil   

Geändert wurden noch folgendes:
Vorbau auf negativ gedreht
LRS, jetzt AMC mit ZTR und CX-Ray
Schnellspanner, jetzt Tune
Pedale, jetzt Look Quarz

Gewicht jetzt 8998 Gramm  

Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit LRS, auch mit meinem Lebengewicht von ~80Kg + Rucksack. Nette Trails runter keine Probleme, Traktion und Vortrieb mit den RK, super (hoch und runter)

Durin funktioniert besser als meine alte Fox Talas im FSR.

Auch mit den Look Quarz Pedale kam ich gut zurecht, auch wenn der Einstieg etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.

Hier dann noch ein paar Eindrücke:







Und natürlich die neue Teileliste:




So bleibt das Rad jetzt erstmal und ich genieße jede Fahrt damit!  

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## g.r.uner (5. Mai 2008)

NEID ^^ Ich will auch endlich mal aufrüsten bis zum getno (= Naja mal gucken, was dann in mein SJ reinkommt (=

@ Stump1967: Wunderschönes Bike! Echt! Wie war der Urlaub? Sieht ja spannend aus xD


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2008)

@Stump: Klasse Rad und Bilder. Nur eins: da gehört ne Thomson Masterpiece mit Ti-Kit rein. Kostet Dich nochmal ca. 120-140  all incl., wäre leichter und sieht hammer aus.

Und schick mir mal ne PM mit einer Preisvorstellung für die Durin. Warum willste ne neue loswerden, wenn Du eine eingebaut hast? Hat die RLO und Deine benutzte nur LO?


----------



## Stump1967 (5. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Stump: Klasse Rad und Bilder. Nur eins: da gehört ne Thomson Masterpiece mit Ti-Kit rein. Kostet Dich nochmal ca. 120-140  all incl., wäre leichter und sieht hammer aus.
> 
> Achja stimmt. Masterpiece wird aus dem nächsten USA Urlaub im Juli mit gebracht.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild meiner aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Neu ist der Wechsel von Thomson Elite auf Masterpiece mit Ti-Kit und die Fox ist einer Reba Team gewichen, die ich ohne Poplock fahre. Außerdem haben ein Freund und ich uns neue Decals gedruckt, aber schaut selbst mal

Was meint Ihr - würde ne rote Marta SL meinem Rad stehen? Bin wegen des Magura-Rotes nicht sicher...oder evtl schwarze oder rote Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel??? Wäre auch ne Wucht...oder ne schwarze Marta mit meinen Carbonhebeln?


----------



## g.r.uner (6. Mai 2008)

Sieht gut aus! Ne rote SL würde dann den richtigen Akzent setzen... Muss aber nicht sein ^^ Sieht schon so gut aus! 
Ihr seid alle "Meisterstück"-süchtig... was ist denn an der Stütze so besonders?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Ne rote SL würde dann den richtigen Akzent setzen... Muss aber nicht sein ^^ Sieht schon so gut aus!
> Ihr seid alle "Meisterstück"-süchtig... was ist denn an der Stütze so besonders?



Ganz einfach - ein so toller, teurer Rahmen und dann ne 250g-Stütze...das geht einfach nicht. Ausserdem müssen wir mit den schweren Speci-Carbonrahmen ja um jedes Gramm kämpfen

Was meinst Du denn zu farbigen Deckeln für die Marta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (6. Mai 2008)

lackier doch einfach die bremse?


----------



## g.r.uner (6. Mai 2008)

Naja wenn du dir mal Bild 2 anguckst und die silbernen Deckel in Gedanken mit rot-metallic vertauschst... Würde echt geil aussehen! Das Silber passt da nicht so gut hin (= 

^^ Sone Masterpiece müsst ich mir auch mal zulegen... dann wenn ich mal ordentlich bastle...


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Mai 2008)

Ach ja... wie findet ihr eigentlich die Manitou R7 MRD TPC?
Was würde denn dagegen sprechen? Ich hab sie bei euren Bikes noch kein einziges Mal gesehen (nur die Durin und die Reba...) oder täusche ich mich?
Das Besondere ist doch, dass sie unter 1300g wiegt!

http://bike-components.de/catalog/G...+only?osCsid=f20f0661f2f073952e4d4e36672eb8e6


----------



## Jonez (8. Mai 2008)

SUFU heißt das Zauberwort


----------



## Deleted 57670 (8. Mai 2008)

zur Manitou,
zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen in den letzten 2-3 jahren gemacht,hatten ne schlechte Qualitätskontrolle.Sollen sie jetzt aber in den Griff bekommen haben


----------



## der [email protected] (9. Mai 2008)

ICh persönliche finde, dass Manitou Gabeln immer super viel in den Führungsbuchsen haben. Gefällt mir garnicht!


----------



## Lateralus (9. Mai 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> ICh persönliche finde, dass Manitou Gabeln immer super viel in den Führungsbuchsen haben. Gefällt mir garnicht!


Super viel was/wovon?


----------



## g.r.uner (9. Mai 2008)

Hm der Thread ist ernüchternd (danke @ Jonez)... Naja hab ja noch en bissl Zeit... Die neue Gabel steht wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr im März oder April an ^^ Wer weiß, was es da so schönes gibt (=


----------



## Lateralus (9. Mai 2008)

Bis dahin gibts evtl ja schon die neue 1360g-Durin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (9. Mai 2008)

Jeah ^^ Durin scheint geil zu sein (= Ich finde die annem roten Rahmen geil ... mit der Blau-Weißen Schrift... setzt irgendwie den richtigen Akzent...


----------



## privilegia (10. Mai 2008)

So Leute ich muß es loswerden, auch ich habe mir heute Scheibenbremsen geordert. Asche auf mein Haupt. Vorbei die Ära der V-Brakes! Nun sind es Formula Oro Puro geworden!
Welchen LRS würdet ihr empfehlen so bis 500 ( auch Ebay-Euro) Euro???


----------



## montageständer (10. Mai 2008)

also ich finde die mavic laufsätze ziemlich gut und auch recht "günstig"...
gibt ja verschiedene modelle da ist bestimmt was für dich dabei


----------



## keroson (10. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> So Leute ich muß es loswerden, auch ich habe mir heute Scheibenbremsen geordert. Asche auf mein Haupt. Vorbei die Ära der V-Brakes! Nun sind es Formula Oro Puro geworden!
> Welchen LRS würdet ihr empfehlen so bis 500 ( auch Ebay-Euro) Euro???



was handgemachtes. Ganz sicher kein System ala MAvic etc. Wenns günstig und gut: nope, wenns teuerer dann xtr/sphim/frm bzw. ztr und einspeichen bei felixthewolf


----------



## Racer09 (10. Mai 2008)

Notubesfelgen, DT Revo oder Aerolite + Tune, o. DT- oder King Naben


----------



## _andré_ (11. Mai 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Notubesfelgen, DT Revo oder Aerolite + Tune, o. DT- oder King Naben



bis 500, da kommt er mit deinen vorschlägen net weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (11. Mai 2008)

_andré_ schrieb:


> bis 500, da kommt er mit deinen vorschlägen net weit



Hab für meine 2 LRS (1x Notubes Race-DT Revo-DT240S, 1x Notubes Olympic-DT Revo-DT 240S) auch je in diesem Rahmen bezahlt. Man darf halt nicht beim erstbesten kaufen. Bei mir wars noch was spezielles, mein Händler ist ein guter Freund, der mir super Kurse macht  und richtig Plan vom LRsbau hat (und aller sonstigen Reperaturen und Probleme).


----------



## montageständer (11. Mai 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> was handgemachtes. Ganz sicher kein System ala MAvic etc. Wenns günstig und gut: nope, wenns teuerer dann xtr/sphim/frm bzw. ztr und einspeichen bei felixthewolf



und warum wenn ich fragen darf kein mavic  
(hab zwar schon ein verdacht was jetzt kommt aber mich würde mal interessieren ob es realistische oder technisch relevante gründe gibt die gegen mavic sprechen, fahre nun seit vier jahren ein crossmax enduro laufradsatz und der ha trotz extremeren einsätzen bisher keine faxen gemacht. achja sowie doch recht viele leute die ich noch kenne. aber wenn es wichtige oder interessante gründe gegen systemlaufräder gibt bin ich ganz ohr)


----------



## Racer09 (11. Mai 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4747689"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> und warum wenn ich fragen darf kein mavic
> (hab zwar schon ein verdacht was jetzt kommt aber mich würde mal interessieren ob es realistische oder technisch relevante gründe gibt die gegen mavic sprechen, fahre nun seit vier jahren ein crossmax enduro laufradsatz und der ha trotz extremeren einsätzen bisher keine faxen gemacht. achja sowie doch recht viele leute die ich noch kenne. aber wenn es wichtige oder interessante gründe gegen systemlaufräder gibt bin ich ganz ohr)



Optik ist bei den Mavics usw meißtens super, nur dann höhrts meißtens leider auf,... erstens stimmt das Preis/leistungsverhältniss nicht, da speziel die Mavic LRs viel zu schwer fürs Geld sind und nebenbei keine gute Steifigkeit und Lagertechnik bieten. Ganz zu schweigen von der Kompatibilität im Schadensfall (Speichenbruch bei nem Crossmax SLR)!!

Ps. vom Gewicht will ich erst garnicht reden, oder warum denkst du fahren einige CC Pros die von Mavic gesponsert werden, umgelabelte Tune LRS mit Notubesfelgen?


----------



## privilegia (11. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Was ist mit Sapim Speichen? Sind sie zu empfehlen?

Ich liebäugle ja mit der Kombi aus DT Naben und DT Felgen und den og. Speichen.

Natürlich gibt es auch noch Nope, aber ich habe ab und an was Negatives davon gehört. Ist es so? Ansonsten kann ich mich damit anfreunden!


----------



## der [email protected] (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich persönlich halte von Sapim Speichen nichts. Bei verschieden LRS sind mir schon die Speichenköpfe abgerissen. DT finde ich qualitativ viel hochwertiger.


@Larealus

sorry, dass Wort "SPIEL" habe ich vergeseen


----------



## privilegia (11. Mai 2008)

Womit kann ich denn die "Löcher" der Cantibolzenschrauben (die jetzt am Rahmen und der Federgabel sind) am besten schließen? Die Gabel ist mir dabei wichtiger.


----------



## MacMephisto (11. Mai 2008)

Diese Löcher kann man mit so Teilen von Hope verschließen, hab das an meiner Gabel auch gemacht.
Nennt sich Hope Bremsleitungsführung: http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_10G.html

Gibts in 8 mm und 10 mm Durchmesser, musst halt nachmessen, was du brauchst.
Hinten am Rahmen die Cantisockel hab ich offen gelassen, nur an der Gabel hab ich die Hope-Teile dran.


----------



## privilegia (11. Mai 2008)

Danke, das ist ein super Lösung!


----------



## jones (11. Mai 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> ... keine gute Steifigkeit und Lagertechnik bieten....
> 
> ...Speichenbruch bei nem Crossmax SLR...



...gähn... 

(gewicht ist alledings recht hoch - stimmt schon)


----------



## montageständer (11. Mai 2008)

jones schrieb:


> ...gähn...
> 
> (gewicht ist alledings recht hoch - stimmt schon)



also ich kann nur wiederholen was ich schon gesagt habe: ich finde meine mavic crossmax enduro sehr gut! die lager laufen seit vier jahren als wären sie neu und das mit den speichen, wenn man einen guten händler hat ist das wohl kein problem, weil zumindest mal wir haben ersatzspeichen für mavic auf lager! was den preis betrifft da muss ich sagen das es wessentlich teurere laufräder gibt die auch nicht besser oder schlechter sind! die gewichtsfrage , ja ok da gibts dann vieleicht doch noch besseres aber ich finde das mein laufradsatz, im gegensatz zu anderen enduro laufräder, relativ leicht ist und über die steifigkeit werde ich mich auch nicht beschweren weil die mir absolut ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (11. Mai 2008)

So meine Entscheidung ist gefallen:
DT 240s Naben mit 4.2 Felgen und das ganze abgerundet mit DT Revolution, macht ca. 1530g !

Ist durchaus akzeptabel! Sogar noch unter dem Limit von 500 Euro!!!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (11. Mai 2008)

Hab von den Komponenten den gleichen Lrs.
Bin mit dem Ding echt super zufrieden,bin jetzt knapp 3-4000 Km. gefahren. Der Satz wiegt 1540 Gr. und ist für mich ( 75 Kg. ) total ausreichend von der Steifigkeit.
Musste noch nie nachzentrieren, etc., der Lrs passt einfach  

Hab meinen übrigens bei bikediscount.de geordet und hab 420 hingelegt, würde mir dort sofort wieder einen Satz bestellen.( außer bei einem Edel-Lrs, da würde ich lieber meinen Händler werkeln lassen.)


----------



## crossmäxer (11. Mai 2008)

hi, hab hier was schönes zum Feiertag:  8,94kg aber schon wieder auf e-bay


----------



## Lateralus (12. Mai 2008)

Wieso trennst Du Dich denn von dem Traumteil?  Und wie schwer bist Du und wie zufrieden mit der SID? Meinste, bei weniger als 75 kg kann man die bedenkenlos mit 160er Scheibe fahren? Wäre ne einfache Lösung, um ne Menge Gewicht zu sparen...


----------



## mph (12. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wieso trennst Du Dich denn von dem Traumteil?  Und wie schwer bist Du und wie zufrieden mit der SID? Meinste, bei weniger als 75 kg kann man die bedenkenlos mit 160er Scheibe fahren? Wäre ne einfache Lösung, um ne Menge Gewicht zu sparen...



Hi, würde mich auch interessieren mir gefällts gut 
ICh fahre ja den gleichen Rahmen & bin glücklich mit 8,79kg.

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (12. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte eigentlich, wie schwer er ist und ob er zufrieden mit der SID bei seinem Gewicht und 160er Scheibe ist...


----------



## mph (12. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich, wie schwer er ist und ob er zufrieden mit der SID bei seinem Gewicht und 160er Scheibe ist...





hi, ja das ist auch so rüber gekommen..Ich hab mich auf  _"Zitat von Lateralus  
Wieso trennst Du Dich denn von dem Traumteil? "_ bezogen..


----------



## Lateralus (12. Mai 2008)

Was macht eigentlich Deine Pace bisher? Zufrieden? Servicest Du selbst? Woher kriegste Ersatzteile?


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Mai 2008)

hi, die sid ist klasse kann man auch noch mit um die 70kg fahren ich wiege 58kg. trennen muss ich mich davon, weil ich gesundheitlich probleme hab und nach perfektem einstieg in die u19 buliga heuer ist das schon ein schwerer schlag aber ich hoffe ich kann nächstes jahr wieder erfolgreich fahren. deshalb will ich keinen boliden zuhause haben der race pur verkörpert wenn ich nicht aufs gas drücken darf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (12. Mai 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hi, die sid ist klasse kann man auch noch mit um die 70kg fahren ich wiege 58kg. trennen muss ich mich davon, weil ich gesundheitlich probleme hab und nach perfektem einstieg in die u19 buliga heuer ist das schon ein schwerer schlag aber ich hoffe ich kann nächstes jahr wieder erfolgreich fahren. deshalb will ich keinen boliden zuhause haben der race pur verkörpert wenn ich nicht aufs gas drücken darf....



Oh, das hört sich ja nicht doll an. Was haste denn? Auf jeden Fall erstmal (sehr) gute (und schnelle) Besserung. 

Meinste die Sid WC wäre was für mich bei 72 kg nackig? Bin sowieso eher ein vorsichtiger Marathon-Fahrer...kommt man ja mittlerweile günstig ran, weil die neue (und schwerere) vor der tür steht...würde bei meiner Reba Team fast 400 (!!!) g sparen...zuschlagen Deiner Meinung nach? Müsste mit Tune-Schnellspannern und 160er Disc halten...


----------



## Toni172 (13. Mai 2008)

hi,

ich fahre die SID Race 2006 mit 75kg nackich und 160er Scheibe. DAs funzt problemlos. Klar hat sie nicht die Performance einer FOX oder Durin. Aber benötigt man das wirklich?
Meine original Fox steht nun schon seit Monaten im Keller rum.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Lateralus (13. Mai 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich fahre die SID Race 2006 mit 75kg nackich und 160er Scheibe. DAs funzt problemlos. Klar hat sie nicht die Performance einer FOX oder Durin. Aber benötigt man das wirklich?
> Meine original Fox steht nun schon seit Monaten im Keller rum.
> Grüße Toni



Ist der Unterschied denn merklich? Gehts etwas genauer?


----------



## privilegia (15. Mai 2008)

Da mein Bike gerade als Baustelle anzusehen ist (Formula oro puro und DT Laufradsatz wird verbaut), jetzt noch ne andere Frage:

Ich fahre gerade eine Reba Team, bei der ich gestern Service mal gemacht habe, und gleich mal auf 100mm umgerüstet habe. Im Bike meines Kumpels ist ne F32 100 RLC verbaut, und das Teil habe ich mal richtig rangenommen. Ich muß schon sagen, ist eine super geile Gabel!!!
Was gibt es denn für Nachteile eurer Meinung nach mit der Fox, da ich ja so ein wenig damit liebäugle? Wie sieht es bei euch mit der Durin aus?  Sifft sie auch schon? Weil ich auch dort ein wenig interessiert bin!
Aber die Fox ist der Hammer!


----------



## privilegia (15. Mai 2008)

Für eine SID bin ich zu schwer!

Noch ne Frage: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Tubeless-Kits (Eclipse)?
Möchte ich auch ganz gern verbauen!


----------



## Lateralus (15. Mai 2008)

Der große Vorteil der Durin und Reba ist, dass man beide komplett selbst warten kann. Kein Spezialwerkzeug nötig, und man kriegt beim entsprechenden Händler alle Ersatzteile. Finde ich perfekt. Bei meiner Fox schlugen 2mal die Buchsen innerhalb kurzer Zeit aus, hat mich total angekotzt. Würde ich nie mehr kaufen. Momentan hab ich ne Reba Team und warte auf die neue Durin SL, die nächstes Jahr kommt. 1350 g mit 80 mm, 1380 g mit 100 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (15. Mai 2008)

Aber was ist mit der Steifigkeit der Durin bei dem Gewicht?
Ich habe momentan 85 kg, im guten Trainingszustand so 81 kg. Bei weniger Gewicht gehts nicht mehr! 
Spricht natürlich nicht für die Fox!
Außerdem finde ich auch gut, dass wir wieder einmal ein sehr gutes deutsches Produkt auf dem Markt haben!
Aber die Durin soll manchmal ordentlich Öl verlieren!


----------



## Lateralus (15. Mai 2008)

Fox ist für MICH total unten durch. Bei über 80 kg würde ich evtl auch nicht die superleichte Durin nehmen. Nimm die aktuelle. Passt doch.

Mit dem Ölen - das wirste ausprobieren müssen. Etwas Öl soll gerade am Anfang normal sein, danach muss es sehr wenig bis gar nicht mehr auftreten. Das ist die offizielle Stellungnahme von Magura, findet man auch bei denen im Serviceforum. Hingegen gibts einige, die das nicht bestätigen, aber ich denke, dass man mit jedem Produkt Pech haben kann. Ich würde sie bedenkenlos kaufen, müsste ich nicht auf die Durin SL warten  Wie schwer ist denn Deine Reba?


----------



## privilegia (15. Mai 2008)

Ohne Canti-Sockel 1630 g.


----------



## Lateralus (15. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ohne Canti-Sockel 1630 g.


Ungefähr wie meine Wie gesagt - ich hätte bei der Durin 100 keine Bedenken. Werde mir auch wahrscheinlich die 80er SL holen, wenn die nicht VIEL teurer ist als die normale Durin. Dann wird dies wahrscheinlich. Aber erst im nächsten Jahr. Bin ja eh momentan ausser Gefecht für noch unbestimmte Zeit


----------



## privilegia (15. Mai 2008)

Wieso? Was haste denn?
Ich sag mal so, der derzeitige Preis ist schon heftig!
Habe meine Reba Team neu für 270 Euro in der Bucht geschossen!


----------



## crossmäxer (15. Mai 2008)

tubelesskit in ner engenkurve + schnell = luft auf einmal weg => gefährlich
ne also ich würde son kit vielleicht zum wiegen nehmen aber nie so fahren evtl im rennen wenn man genau weiß wie weit man gehen kann.
wenn ohne schlauch dann schon mit speziellem felgenbett alla mavis ust kannst au mit normalem reifen fahren, aber selbst da habe ich vergangenen sonntag einen im rennne fliegen sehen, da der komplette reifen in ner 180grad kurve von der felge ist (mavic slr) aber rollwiederstand is schon geil und v.a. traktion und platten gibts kaum außer eben durch schräglage


----------



## Lateralus (15. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Wieso? Was haste denn?
> Ich sag mal so, der derzeitige Preis ist schon heftig!
> Habe meine Reba Team neu für 270 Euro in der Bucht geschossen!


Hab eben auch ne Reba Team, nur wenige Gramm leichter. Und ich finde einfach, dass die Reba trotz der tollen Wartungsmöglichkeiten eigentlich zu schwer ist für mein Rad. Die Durin kriegt man zur Zeit für 549,- Das wäre gerade noch ok. Andererseits gibts die neue Sid Race (noch leichter) für unter 500,- Wäre also auch eine sehr gute Alternative, da sie praktisch leichter als ne Durin und genauso gut zu servicen ist wie ne Reba 



crossmäxer schrieb:


> tubelesskit in ner engenkurve + schnell = luft auf einmal weg => gefährlich
> ne also ich würde son kit vielleicht zum wiegen nehmen aber nie so fahren evtl im rennen wenn man genau weiß wie weit man gehen kann.
> wenn ohne schlauch dann schon mit speziellem felgenbett alla mavis ust kannst au mit normalem reifen fahren, aber selbst da habe ich vergangenen sonntag einen im rennne fliegen sehen, da der komplette reifen in ner 180grad kurve von der felge ist (mavic slr) aber rollwiederstand is schon geil und v.a. traktion und platten gibts kaum außer eben durch schräglage


Au weia - das hört sich nicht gut an? Haste was gebrochen? Hoffentlich bringt wenigstens Dein Hobel in der Bucht ordentlich Kohle rein für die nächste Anschaffung.


----------



## privilegia (15. Mai 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig, das die neue Sid der Technik der Reba sehr ähnlich ist?


----------



## Lateralus (15. Mai 2008)

Da muss ich zugeben, dass mir diese ganze Federgabeltechnik nicht soo viel sagt. Ich weiss nur, dass sie Motioncontrol haben (die Sid Race das gleiche wie ne Reba, die anderen haben ein aufgewertetes - was man meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wirklich braucht) und weiter Dual-Air. Für mich sieht das ziemlich gleich aus und ich denke, da Rockshox da nicht versucht hat, das Rad neu zu erfinden, wird die schon klasse sein. Ne Reba leicht verändert und leichter. Was soll da schiefgehen? Interessant ist aber, dass die Race LEICHTER ist als die höher angesiedelte Team. Und billiger


----------



## Toni172 (15. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied denn merklich? Gehts etwas genauer?



die Federperformance der SID ist halt schlechter als die der FOX. Wobei ich die Steifigkeitprobleme mit 160er Scheibe nicht so merke.

Fazit:
Lenkverhalten und Verwindung in meinen Augen kaum spürbar schlechter.
Einbusen bei der Federungsperformance. 
Mit 1300g Top Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (15. Mai 2008)

das mit dem ust lrs ist mit dem alten s-works 07 passiert  !
ich denke das bike geht ganz gut. ihr könnt ja mal reinschaun...


----------



## mph (16. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Deine Pace bisher? Zufrieden? Servicest Du selbst? Woher kriegste Ersatzteile?



Hi,
ich komm mit der Pace gut zurecht hat auch die ersten Hobby-Rennen problemlos Überstanden (wie der Rest auch). Sie fühlt sich recht linear an, was mir aber gut gefällt. Ich werde sie jetzt auf 90mm reduzieren&solange mal die Fox fahren. Servicest/Ersatzteile läuft über einen befreundeten Händler.

Ich hab zum Vergleich aber nur ne F 100X!

Gruß max


----------



## -MaLi- (16. Mai 2008)

Tach ihr Sahnebutterhupfnudeln,
hab mein 07er Epic schon schön ausgefahren  
nun hab ich aber so langsam das gefühl dass die Specialized FastTrack Reifen eine echte beleidigung für so ein Kunstwerk von Bike sind.

Hat wer Erfahrungen ob zum beispiel 2x Nobby Nic einen geringeren Rollwiderstand und besseren Grip bieten?
Beziehungsweise dachte ich da eher an die Kombination von Nobby Nic vorne und Racing Ralph hinten, dies wären dann wohl die Reifen die den Einsatzbereich des Bikes am besten abdecken würden. 

Über Anregungen zur Reifenwahl bin ich offen, wenn es Alternativen von anderen Herstellern gibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
MaLi


----------



## Lateralus (16. Mai 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Tach ihr Sahnebutterhupfnudeln,
> hab mein 07er Epic schon schön ausgefahren
> nun hab ich aber so langsam das gefühl dass die Specialized FastTrack Reifen eine echte beleidigung für so ein Kunstwerk von Bike sind.
> 
> ...



Damit machste rein gar nix falsch. NN/RR ist super, wenns rutschiger ist, nimmste eben NN/NN. Rollt besser und mehr Grip im Vergleich zu den grottigen Speci-Reifen, egal was Du machst. Los los, ab zum Shop 

P.S.: wir sind aber selten so nett begrüßt worden


----------



## privilegia (16. Mai 2008)

So nun ein kurzer Zwischenstand:

Formula Oro Puro sind montiert, ohne an die Leitungen ran zu müssen.
Warte noch auf den LRS.
Vom Gedanken der Tubeless-Bereifung habe ich mich mal verabschiedet!

@MaLi: Kommt darauf an welches Terrain du befahren möchtest.
Meine Empfehlung ist aus den Produkten Racing Ralph/Nobby Niy/Race King dir was entsprechendes raus zu suchen.


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2008)

Bei mir steht ab nächter Woche wohl ein *Specialized Epic S-works  2008ter  Rahmen in "L"* zum Verkauf ! Der Rahmen kommt aus einem Garantieaustausch und ist *NEU* und *ungefahren* ! Unterlagen etc. sind vorhanden. Wer Interesse hat einfach mal PN oder Email an mich mit *realistischen Preisvorstellungen * 

Fotos gibt es ab nächster Woche !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Lateralus (16. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Bei mir steht ab nächter Woche wohl ein *Specialized Epic S-works  2008ter  Rahmen in "L"* zum Verkauf ! Der Rahmen kommt aus einem Garantieaustausch und ist *NEU* und *ungefahren* ! Unterlagen etc. sind vorhanden. Wer Interesse hat einfach mal PN oder Email an mich mit *realistischen Preisvorstellungen *
> Fotos gibt es ab nächster Woche !
> Gruß DamDam



Erzähl mal - was ist denn passiert? Ist Dein Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen? ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## privilegia (17. Mai 2008)

Das möchte ich auch mal gern wissen!

Habe mich auf ne Ausfahrt gefreut, ABER: mußte feststellen das man am Epic hinten keine 180mm fahren kann!


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2008)

Ich gelobe Aufklärung wenn der Austausch abgewickelt ist! Bitte habt Verständnis, dass ich davor nichts dazu sagen kann und möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (17. Mai 2008)

Du machst uns immer neugieriger


----------



## privilegia (17. Mai 2008)

Das Einzige, was mich interessiert, hats das Carbon weggehauen?


----------



## privilegia (19. Mai 2008)

So nun endlich fertig!
Formula Oro Puro und DT Laufräder dran. Reba getravelt auf 100mm und überholt.

Bin heute mal eine R7 gefahren, das Ding ist so labberig wie Götterspeise auf dem Teller! Da möchte man gar nicht bremsen, weil man Angst hat das Ding bricht durch!


----------



## privilegia (19. Mai 2008)




----------



## privilegia (19. Mai 2008)

Gerade noch eingetroffen, frisch aus der Bucht. Nagelneu!!!


----------



## g.r.uner (20. Mai 2008)

What the ****... Das Rad ist ja schon ein Designerstück.... aber diesen Rahmen! In der Farbgebung hab ich den noch nie gesehen! GEIL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (20. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Gerade noch eingetroffen, frisch aus der Bucht. Nagelneu!!!



gibts den so in deutschland zu kaufen? ich such schon ewig nach einem specialized rahmen in der farbgebung...das hardtail gabs ja nur 2005 und 2006 in der farbe...


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Mai 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gibts den so in deutschland zu kaufen? ich such schon ewig nach einem specialized rahmen in der farbgebung...das hardtail gabs ja nur 2005 und 2006 in der farbe...



Moin,

dan schau mal in die Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-S-Wo...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=s-works+epic&category0=

Ist schon nett in der Optik! 

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Schmittler (20. Mai 2008)

das ist doch schei**! da versuch ich schon den ganzen winter über den rahmen in meiner größe zu finden, hab mich für dieses jahr noch mit meiner alten schüssel abgefunden und dann sowas...


----------



## Toni172 (20. Mai 2008)

@privilegia 
sehr schönes Epic!! 
Was wiegt es denn ???? 
Hast Du ne Teileliste?


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Mai 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dan schau mal in die Bucht:
> 
> ...



 

899 sind für den schönen Rahmen mal ein Hammerschnäppchen!


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> 899 sind für den schönen Rahmen mal ein Hammerschnäppchen!



Ich wollt´s nicht sagen. Habe meinen damals auch auf ebay geschossen, allerdings anderes Design!


----------



## Lateralus (20. Mai 2008)

@Privilegia: dann brauchste Deinen Carbon-Rahmen ja jetzt nicht mehr und kannst ihn mir günstig überlassen, oder? Wäre die ideale Ergänzung zum Carbon-HT des gleichen Jahrgangs


----------



## pueftel (20. Mai 2008)

..also der 05er s-works epic ist schon ein wunderschöner Rahmen, zur Not auch in schwarz. Wenn jemand seinen gerne gegen ein carbon ht Rahmen tauschen möchte...


Frank


----------



## privilegia (20. Mai 2008)

Rahmen:		         Specialized Epic Carcon S-Works 2006 Size Large
Gabel:			   Rock Shox Reba Team 100mm
Bremsen:		 Formula Oro Puro 180/160
LRS: 			   DT 240 S / 4.2 D / DT Revolution
Reifen:			   Continental Race King 2.2 WC Edition
Schläuche:		Maxxis Lite
Schnellspanner:	       Titan
Steuersatz:  		 Cane Creek
Vorbau: 		  Syntace F99 120mm
Lenker:			   Easton Monkey Lite CNT 610mm
Griffe:			    Syntace
Schaltung: 		 Sram X0 Trigger / XTR Umwerfer / X0 Schaltwerk
Schaltzüge:		 Nokon
Kurbel+Lager:		 XTR
Pedale:			   Crank Brothers Eggbeater SL
Sattelstütze: 		  Thomson Elite gekürzt Setback
Sattel: 	            Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei ca. 10,7 kg nach Umbau, leider etwas schwerer geworden, aber bessere Bremspower.


----------



## privilegia (20. Mai 2008)

Ist übrigens der Rahmen aus dieser Auktion. Nur das ich noch einen AFR Dämpfer und eine Carbon-Wippe verbaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (20. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist übrigens der Rahmen aus dieser Auktion. Nur das ich noch einen AFR Dämpfer und eine Carbon-Wippe verbaut habe.



Dachte ich mir. Woher gabs den Dämpfer? Auch ebay?

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## privilegia (20. Mai 2008)

Nein, ist von einer anderen Quelle.


----------



## Dirkinho (21. Mai 2008)

Wie postet man eigentlich Bilder? Habe ich in der SuFu nicht gefunden. Max. Größe 60 KB? Wie kriege ich das Bild denn so weit runter komprimiert. Danke für kurze Infos.

Grüße,

eine PC Blinze


----------



## Lateralus (21. Mai 2008)

Schau mal in Dein Fotoalbum. Wenn Du dort auf ein Bild klickst, stehen unten zwei Codes...heisst "BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum". Das gewünschte (Thumbnail oder Großbild) kopierst Du einfach nur hier rein und fertig.


----------



## maystefa (23. Mai 2008)

Anbei mal mein Radl: Epic Marathon Carbon 2008. Weitestgehend Serienzustand, da von meinem Händler gesponsert und er Rückmeldung über die Serienausstattung braucht . An Vorbau und Spacern wird noch getüfftelt.


----------



## Lateralus (23. Mai 2008)

Klasse Bike. Nur der weiss-rote Sattel will nicht wirklich gefallen - ich nehme ihn Dir gern für einen symbolischen Euro ab 

Ne mal ernsthaft - die weiss-schwarzen Marathonmodelle, also auch das Carbon-HT, sehen wirklich toll aus. Die Kombi aus den Farben, zusammen mit dem Sichtcarbon hier und da - ein Traum 

Wie kommst Du denn zu nem Bike auf lau? Sponsort der Dich als Fahrer?


----------



## maystefa (23. Mai 2008)

Das Weiss-Rot das Sattels wird von den Dämpfer, Schnellspanner, Bremsen, Nippeln wieder aufgenommen. Das funktioniert aber nur ohne die übliche Fango-Packung auf dem Radl  Siehe hier:





Ja, aus der langjährigen Freundschaft zum Händler ist ein kleines Sponsoring geworden: Er verlangt keine Höchstleistungen, sondern einfach ein Feedback über das Produkt.


----------



## Schmittler (23. Mai 2008)

ist das der neue carbon lrs von dt?


----------



## maystefa (23. Mai 2008)

nein, das täuscht: ist eine "normale" 4.2 von dt-swiss als "Sonderausgabe" in Bronze. Vorne mit 28 Speichen. Speichen dt-swiss Super Comp. Alu Nippel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen !
Bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht, weil ich das hier poste !
Habe in einem andere Thread mein Problem geschildert, aber da wollte/konnte keiner was zu sagen.
Ich habe ein Spezialized XC comp von 2005 mit ner komp. Deore LX Schaltung. Diese sollte einer SRAM weichen. 
Die Trigger & das Schaltwerk (beides X.9) habe ich umgebaut. Nur der Umwefer (X.7) passt nicht dran. 
Die LX ist wesentlich kompakter als der X.7 Umwerfer. Da ist nun am Rahmen nach oben hin kein Platz mehr. 
Wer hat damit Erfahrung gemacht ?
Ist der X.9 Umwerfer kleiner gebaut ? Fahre z.Z. mit dem Gemisch aus beidem...
Kann da jemand was zu sagen !?!
gez. 
der verzweifelte Daniel


----------



## privilegia (24. Mai 2008)

Mach am besten mal ein paar Bilder.
Was heißt kompakter???
Dann behalt doch den LX oder hole dir einen XT.
Macht nichts aus bei der Performance gegenüber SRAM.
Könnte allerdings auch so sein, das es ein TOPSWING Umwerfer war und nun möchtest du einen DOWNSWING verbauen.


----------



## Lateralus (24. Mai 2008)

Bilder bitte, mit dem Text kann ich nichts anfangen.



Nickensen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> Bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht, weil ich das hier poste !
> Habe in einem andere Thread mein Problem geschildert, aber da wollte/konnte keiner was zu sagen.
> Ich habe ein Spezialized XC comp von 2005 mit ner komp. Deore LX Schaltung. Diese sollte einer SRAM weichen.
> ...


----------



## Lateralus (24. Mai 2008)

Hier neue Kleinteile: rote F99-Klemmstege und eine rote Alu-Aheadschraube Dafür ist nach erneutem Fräsen und Einstellen der HR-Bremse mein Druckpunkt hinten total weich geworden...evtl den Griff beim Schrauben zu weit gekippt oder so...keine Ahnung...Scheibe läuft schleiffrei, aber der Druckpunkt ist totaler Mist...naja, morgen nochmal schauen...


----------



## privilegia (25. Mai 2008)

Tja sieht lecker aus die Teile am F99!
Mit dem Druckpunkt würde ich häufig auf Luft oder ähnliches tippen.
Warum hast nachgefräst, ist doch nicht nötig, da schon gefräst ist!
Ansonsten ist irgendwas locker an der Bremsbefestigung?

Bin gestern zum ersten Mal eine größere Runde gefahren und bin mit den Scheibenbremsen super zufrieden. Klasse Ergonomie der Hebel, harter Druckpunkt und Bremsleistung ohne Ende!


----------



## Jobo21 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder von meinem S-Works.



















Teileliste:

Rahmen:             Specialized S-Works M5 2007
Gabel:                Pace RC 31
Laufräder:           DT Swiss XR4.1d - 240 S
Schnellspanner:   Carbon-Ti
Reifen:               Racing Ralph 2,1
Schläuche:         Schwalbe XX-Light        
Schaltwerk:        XTR RD-M 952 + TISO Schaltrollen
Schalthebel:       XTR SL-M970
Schalthüllen:      Nokon
Umwerfer:          XTR FD-M 970
Kurbel:              XTR FC-M970
Pedale:              XTR PD-M 959
Kette:               CN 7701
Kassette:           Dura Ace 12-25
Griffe:                Procraft Superlite
Steuersatz:        Tune Bobo
Vorbau:             Syntace F99 120mm
Lenker:              Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Bremse:             Avid Juicy Ultimate
Sattelstütze:      Thomson Elite
Sattel :              Specialized Phenom SL 143mm
Sattelklemme:     Tune Würger 
Schrauben:         Titan+Alu
Gewicht:            8,75 Kg


Sattelstütze wird noch gegen eine gerade getauscht. Den Sattel fahr ich mal Probe, wenn er nicht passt, kommt mein Rival wieder dran(passt perfekt,ist aber schwer).
Den Vorbau muss ich wahrscheinlich auch noch gegen einen kürzeren tauschen, mein vorheriger Ghost-Rahmen hatte ein 3cm kürzeres Oberrohr, deshalb wird es wohl ein 90mm Vorbau.
Hat jemand zufällig einen 90mm Syntace F99 zuhause rumliegen?

Hoffe euch gefällts

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (25. Mai 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Tja sieht lecker aus die Teile am F99!
> Mit dem Druckpunkt würde ich häufig auf Luft oder ähnliches tippen.
> Warum hast nachgefräst, ist doch nicht nötig, da schon gefräst ist!
> Ansonsten ist irgendwas locker an der Bremsbefestigung?



Also, der Hinterbau war zu wenig gefräst, ich konnte die hintere Scheibe nicht mittig bzw schleiffrei einstellen. Der Bremskörper war immer zu weit innen. Daher bin ich zu nem Shop, der gefräst hat, dabei aber die Fräse total schief montiert haben muss. Ergebnis war ein starkes Vibrieren und entsetzlicher Krach. Daher bin ich dann zu nem anderen Shop gegangen und die haben über ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, um den Mist des ersten Shops wieder auszubessern. Jetzt ist alles plan und perfekt gefräst. 

Bis auf die Sache mit dem Druckpunkt am HR eigentlich perfekt...naja, ich bastel nachher mal etwas weiter...

@Jobo21:    - reicht das als Kommentar zu Deinem Bike? Nur eins - bitte ne Thomson Masterpiece mit Ti-Kit danbasteln. Eine schnöde Elite bringts an dem Hobel nicht. Wie schwer sind Deine Schnellspanner? Biste zufrieden damit? ich überlege noch zwischen Tune und Carbon-Ti...und wie sind Deine Schläuche, würden die wohl Deiner Erfahrung nach auch für 2.25er reichen?


----------



## Jobo21 (25. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Jobo21:    - reicht das als Kommentar zu Deinem Bike? Nur eins - bitte ne Thomson Masterpiece mit Ti-Kit danbasteln. Eine schnöde Elite bringts an dem Hobel nicht. Wie schwer sind Deine Schnellspanner? Biste zufrieden damit? ich überlege noch zwischen Tune und Carbon-Ti...und wie sind Deine Schläuche, würden die wohl Deiner Erfahrung nach auch für 2.25er reichen?




Erstmal danke fürs Lob.

Na ja,Thomson Masterpiece ist im moment nicht drin.Hab mein Budget durch den Rahmen aufgebraucht.
Die Carbon-Ti Schnellspanner wiegen selbst gewogene 53 Gramm.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen, die haben im gegensatz zu den Tune einen festen Anschlag.
Die Schläuche hab ich selbst nur bis 2,1 Zoll gefahren.Da kann ich also nix dazu sagen.


----------



## g.r.uner (25. Mai 2008)

@ Jobo21: mal was anderes! Aber top! ^^


----------



## privilegia (25. Mai 2008)

Schickes Bike! Fahre auch die Kombi aus 120mm F99 und Thomson Setback. Für mich absolut top am Epic. Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang das Oberrohr im Vergleich zum Epic ist! Bei anderer Kombi würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen. Vielleicht ist es mir aber nicht zu gestreckt, da ich auch Rennrad fahre.


----------



## TT-296 (27. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt nicht die ganzen 94 Seiten durchgelesen, aber hier gibt es doch sicher einige Leute, die ein Stumpi mit der Syntace P6 fahren. Daher meine Frage:

Mit welchem Drehmoment muss ich die Sattelklemme anziehen?!

Fahre das 2007er Stumpi Elite mit der Standardsattelklemme.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Mai 2008)

Habe gestern einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen, mein Garantieaustauschrahmen sei da   , leider sei es nicht der angekündigte, sondern meiner Meinung nach was viel besseres  





Leider habe ich erst Ende der Woche Zeit den Rahmen abzuholen  . Ich gelobe dann aber Fotos und Aufklärung warum Garantieaustausch !

P.S. Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen hat, gerne PN an mich ! Ist die US Version und nicht in Europa zu bekommen !


----------



## Lateralus (27. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen, mein Garantieaustauschrahmen sei da   , leider sei es nicht der angekündigte, sondern meiner Meinung nach was viel besseres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Und worauf sitzt Du dann ab sofort, wenn nicht mehr auf Deinem Carbon-Epic?


----------



## TT-296 (27. Mai 2008)

apropos carbon: hat jemand noch die info für mich bzgl. der anzugsmomente der p6-stütze im stumpi.


----------



## Jonez (27. Mai 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> apropos carbon: hat jemand noch die info für mich bzgl. der anzugsmomente der p6-stütze im stumpi.



Die P6 hat einen Alukern. Einfach normal anziehen, dass die Stütze nicht mehr rutscht.


----------



## TT-296 (27. Mai 2008)

?!
also ich glaub nicht, dass ich ne ausnahme zuhause habe, aber meine P6 hat keinen alu-kern. das hätte ich nicht zuletzt beim Kürzen gemerkt. Das Rohr ist komplett aus Carbon und der Kopf aus 7075er Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (27. Mai 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ?!
> also ich glaub nicht, dass ich ne ausnahme zuhause habe, aber meine P6 hat keinen alu-kern. das hätte ich nicht zuletzt beim Kürzen gemerkt. Das Rohr ist komplett aus Carbon und der Kopf aus 7075er Alu.



Dort, wo geklemmt wird, müsste sie nen Alu-Kern haben. Sonst wär das Mist-Ding nicht so schwer  Darüber haben sich schon ca. x-tausend Leute geärgert. Hohes Gewicht, tolle Klemmung, Syntace-Qualität, teuer...passt leider nicht optimal ins Konzept vieler Leute. Genau wie bei mir - wenn man ne Masterpiece mit Ti-Kit fürs gleiche Geld kriegt - warum dann ne tonnenschwere P6?


----------



## TT-296 (27. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dort, wo geklemmt wird, müsste sie nen Alu-Kern haben. ...



woher sollen die denn wissen, wie tief ich sie in den Rahmen stecke?

Es geht mir nicht um die Schrauben oben zum Festschrauben des Sattels. Da steht das Drehmoment von 8Nm auf der Stütze. Es geht mir um die Klemmung am Rahmen. Also mit wieviel Nm ich die Klemme anziehen kann.


Tja, ich hatte auch gehofft, dass sie leichter wäre. Der Alukopf ist extrem schwer. Wahrscheinlich nicht schwerer als bei ner normalen (stabilen) Alustütze, aber durch das leichte Rohr wirkt der Kopf objektiv extrem schwer. Ich hatte ursprünglich die KCNC Ti Pro im Auge. Da hätte ich mehr als 1/4 Gewicht gespart, aber die P6 ist mehrfach Testsieger und dürfte auch halten, wenn man mal in etwas gröberem Terrain unterwegs ist. Und sie sieht besser aus


----------



## Lateralus (27. Mai 2008)

Mir war schon klar, welche Klemmung Du meinst. Trotzdem müsste sie nen Alu-Kern haben (evtl etwas weiter oben oberhalb der Mindesteinstecktiefe??). Und trotzdem ist sie für den Kaufpreis inakzeptabel schwer.


----------



## -MaLi- (27. Mai 2008)

Seit gegrüßt meine Freunde.

Da es hier einige Epic Fahrer gibt stelle ich mal folgende Frage.
Einige von euch berichteten dass das Brain nach einiger Zeit defekt sei.
Woran kann ich dies erkennen? Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein ungutes gefühl, es wippt zwar nicht extrem aber ungleich schlimmer als zu Beginn.

Liebe Grüße
Mali


----------



## tranquillity (27. Mai 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Da es hier einige Epic Fahrer gibt stelle ich mal folgende Frage.
> Einige von euch berichteten dass das Brain nach einiger Zeit defekt sei.
> Woran kann ich dies erkennen? Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein ungutes gefühl, es wippt zwar nicht extrem aber ungleich schlimmer als zu Beginn.



Das lässt sich leicht erkennen. Es gibt mehrere mögliche Fehler.

Bei mir hat das Epic z.B. wie bei einem Billig-Fullly im Wiegetritt gewippt, selbst wenn das Brain-Fade ganz zu war. War absolut unmöglich. Normal ist, wenn da nix wippt, zumindest wenn das Brain-Fade ganz zu ist. Ein Mitarbeiter meines Händlers wollte zwar abwiegeln ("das ist bei den neuen Dämpfern so"), aber Specialized hat ihn natürlich problemlos ausgetauscht (den Dämpfer - nicht den Mitarbeiter  ). Und siehe da: Alles so, wie es sein sollte.

Bei meinem Kumpel am Stumpjumper sind schon zwei Brains kaputt gegangen: Der Brain-Fade Regler funktionierte überhaupt nicht mehr. Das Brain war immer komplett offen.

Soweit ich weiß, ist Specialized aber sehr kulant mit dem Umtausch. Geh mal zu deinem Händler und frag nach.

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## -MaLi- (27. Mai 2008)

Muss ich sowieso weil die Trigger den Geist aufgegeben haben 
(das bremsenquetschen hab ich auch selbst beseitigt, hat mir zu lang gedauert, bremse selbst zentriert^^)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort tranquillity


----------



## montageständer (27. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> (Mindesteinstecktiefe??)



also wirklich ...


----------



## Lateralus (27. Mai 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4796930"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> also wirklich ...


----------



## g.r.uner (27. Mai 2008)

omg... crank crank crank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (28. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich heute mit Syntace telefoniert habe, ist das Problem gelöst.

Deren Wortlaut:
Es gibt kein allgemein gültiges Drehmoment, da es abhängig vom Rahmen und von der Sattelklemme ist. Da die Klemmfläche variiert, solle man "nach Gefühl" die Klemmung wählen. Am Besten sich sachte rantasten. Wenn man mit angezogener Klemme, den Sattel noch etwas drehen kann, dann einfach noch ein Stück weiter festziehen und die Klemmung passt.

Übrigens hab ich die Montagepaste, die mir mein Händler mitgab, nicht benutzt. Laut Syntace solle man trocken auf trocken klemmen, wenn man vorhat, die Stütze so in der Höhe zu belassen. Wenn man allerdings vorhat, die Stützhöhe öfter zu variieren oder aber die Stütze durchrutscht, kann man die Carbonmontagepaste verwenden.


----------



## jones (29. Mai 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich die Montagepaste, die mir mein Händler mitgab, nicht benutzt. Laut Syntace solle man trocken auf trocken klemmen, wenn man vorhat, die Stütze so in der Höhe zu belassen. Wenn man allerdings vorhat, die Stützhöhe öfter zu variieren oder aber die Stütze durchrutscht, kann man die Carbonmontagepaste verwenden.



die paste erhöht aber die reibung zwischen den beiden teilen und somit reduziert sich das nötige anzugsmoment...

also ich hab mit paste montiert und würds auch wieder tun


----------



## Lateralus (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mit Paste montiert und hatte eine total nervige Geräuschentwicklug im Sitzbereich. Dann habe ich die Paste bestmöglich entfernt und siehe da - Stütze hält und Geräusche sind weg


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Mai 2008)

So ich habe heute meinen neuen Rahmen Epic Sworks 2008 in L und in ROT (US Version!!! ) beim Händler abgeholt. Ich muss sagen Specialized hat von 2007 auf 2008 nochmal ordentlich nachgebessert in Form von Aluschrauben und Carbondeckel des Canecreek Steuersatzes  (ist jetzt auch integriert), Sattelklemme ist deutlich leichter und hat ne Titanschraube. 

Fotos gibt es morgen vom aufgebauten Rad! (Rahmen muss ich noch wiegen.

Der Austausch/Garantiegrund war bei mir ein optischer Mangel, am Oberrohr meines 2007er Rahmens hat sich an einigen Stellen die Carbonfaser vom Lackgelöst, und darüberhinaus hatte ich kleine Luftblasen unterhalb der Sattelklemme! Wurde aber alles absolut anstandslos von Specialized ausgetauscht ! 

P.S. Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen hat und bereit ist einen "realistischen" Preis zu zahlen, würde ich dieses in Deutschland Unikat auch verkaufen.


----------



## privilegia (29. Mai 2008)

Warum willst Du diesen genialen Rahmen denn Verkaufen???
Ist vielleicht der letzte eines richtigen Epics!


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Mai 2008)

@privilega 

Ich hoffe immer noch darauf das es im nächsten Jahr einen etwas leichteren Rahmen geben wird  , auch wenn mein Hoffnung heute beim Händler erstmal wieder vertröstet wurde. Von der Technik und der Geometrie ist das Epic das beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin (und das waren schon einige !) . 

Gruß Damdam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (29. Mai 2008)

Vor Juni (dann werden die neuen Modelle den Händlern präsentiert) wirste aber die neuen Teile noch nichtmal sehen. Dann weisst Du aber noch lange nicht, ob eventuell veröffentlichte Gewichte auch real stimmen...wenn Du so lang warten kannst - so hättest Du wenigstens einen der absolut coolsten Rahmen, dies hier in D gibt. Ich glaube, ich würde den einfach fahren. Optisch ein Traum, von der Geo her ja für Dich auch. Was willst Du mehr? Selbst wenn der neue leichter ist - irgendwas wird bestimmt schlechter werden. Ist doch immer so.


----------



## privilegia (29. Mai 2008)

So sehe ich das auch : EINFACH FAHREN!


----------



## TT-296 (30. Mai 2008)

jones schrieb:


> die paste erhöht aber die reibung zwischen den beiden teilen und somit reduziert sich das nötige anzugsmoment...
> 
> also ich hab mit paste montiert und würds auch wieder tun



wie die paste funktioniert, ist schon klar. allerdings sorgt sie auch dafür, dass der klarlack abstumpft. Und das sieht dann nicht mehr schön aus, wenn man die Stütze vielleicht mal an nem anderen Rahmen nutzen will, wo sie weiter rausguckt.


----------



## jones (30. Mai 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> wie die paste funktioniert, ist schon klar. allerdings sorgt sie auch dafür, dass der klarlack abstumpft. Und das sieht dann nicht mehr schön aus, wenn man die Stütze vielleicht mal an nem anderen Rahmen nutzen will, wo sie weiter rausguckt.



ok - das ist ein argument - dann lieber ne rutschende stütze


----------



## TT-296 (30. Mai 2008)

jones schrieb:


> ok - das ist ein argument - dann lieber ne rutschende stütze



"... Laut Syntace solle man trocken auf trocken klemmen, wenn man vorhat, die Stütze so in der Höhe zu belassen. Wenn man allerdings vorhat, die Stützhöhe öfter zu variieren oder aber die Stütze durchrutscht, kann man die Carbonmontagepaste verwenden. ..."

egal, Thema erledigt.


----------



## privilegia (5. Juni 2008)

@ arne 1907:

WARUM VERKAUFST DU JETZT DEIN BIKE IN DER BUCHT???

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPECIALIZED-S-WO...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IGGY (5. Juni 2008)

Steht doch da. Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen! Schade


----------



## Lateralus (5. Juni 2008)

Er war eh schon lang nicht mehr hier  Wird ihm doch nichts passiert sein?


----------



## privilegia (5. Juni 2008)

Naja, lesen kann ich auch! Aber so ein Bike baut man nicht auf und verkauft es, wenn es mal zwickt! Da müßte ich auch schon ein paar Mal das Bike verkauft haben!
Welche Gründe es sind interessieren mich?
Wobei er es nicht genau sagen muß, sondern nur ein kleiner Hinweis!


----------



## Racer09 (6. Juni 2008)

War heute beim Speci Konzeptstore umme Ecke in D´dorf um meinen geservicten Dämpfer fürs Epic abzuholen. War wie im Paradies, alle S-Works Modelle am start und zu allem Überfluß auch alles an Equpment. So blieb es leider nicht aus das den "Helm", der Helme mitnehmen mußte, hätten die auch den S-Works MTB Schuh in 43,5 da gehabt, hätte ich den auch direkt mitgenommen (in 43 war er einen Hauch zu eng).

Nun Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jiri (6. Juni 2008)

Wo ist der Laden in D-Dorf denn? Kenn ich gar nicht. Gibts da ne Homepage zu?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juni 2008)

Klasse, direkter Nachfolger meines Decibel...der 2D ist echt klasse

Würde mich übrigens auch mal interessieren, wer da ConceptStore ist..???...


----------



## TT-296 (6. Juni 2008)

Von solchen Shops mit der Auswahl kann unsereins im Norden nur Träumen. In Hamburg mag's ja noch gehen, aber in Lübeck gibt's nur einen Laden, der Spezi führt und da heißt es bei vielen Sachen dann nur: "Können wir dir bestellen, wenn du's kaufen willst." So einfach sich mal durch's Sortiment "fühlen", ist hier nicht drin


----------



## privilegia (6. Juni 2008)

Ich finde den Helm echt klasse! Würde aber gern ein Insektennetz mir wünschen!
Jeder der schon mal ne Wespe im Helm hatte, weiß wovon ich rede!


----------



## Racer09 (6. Juni 2008)

Der Shop heißt Cycle Service, Talstr. 22-24 in D-Dorf. Haben alles und ausschließlich von Specialized da, alle S-Worksmodelle, alles an Zubehör und sogar noch nen schwarzen HT Carbonrahmen in 19 Zoll (bin noch schwer mit mir am Kämpfen ob ich mir den nicht holen soll). Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen da ich nen Speci Händler wegen des Dämpferservices gesucht habe.


----------



## TT-296 (6. Juni 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich finde den Helm echt klasse! Würde aber gern ein Insektennetz mir wünschen!
> Jeder der schon mal ne Wespe im Helm hatte, weiß wovon ich rede!



Also im Helm hatte ich noch keine, aber mir ist als Kind mal eine beim Fahrradfahren in den Mund geflogen. DAS ist dann richtig sch* ... zumal sie auch gestochen hat.


----------



## -MaLi- (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## TT-296 (6. Juni 2008)

ist das ein standard-epic oder hast du außer den Barends noch irgendwas dran gemacht?


----------



## s1z (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe letzte woche ein Specialized FSR xc comp 08 bei meinem händler gekauft und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit soweit, nur hab ich etwas sorge das ich dem guten stück vielleicht ein wenig zuviel zumute! es ja "nur" ein xc bike ich fahre damit aber auch etwas intensivere trails mit kleinen drops und sprüngen. steckts das problemlos weg? der dämpfer scheint teilweise echt gut in die knie zu gehen (bin ca. 1,70 / 60 kg).

hoffe ihr könnt was zu dem bike sagen den ich find es passt nicht so wirklich in die xc race ecke - ein freerider ists aber auch nicht . wills einfach nich kaputt fahren  

grüße s1z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (6. Juni 2008)

warum soll ich daran was verändern


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juni 2008)

Das FSR XC ist das Stumpjumper FSR des letzten Modelljahres und damit ein Allmountain-Bike. Das steckt auch hier und da mal ein Sprung weg. Ausserdem bist Du nicht gerade ein Schwergewicht. Ich denke, Du weisst selbst, was der Unterschied zwischen Allmountain, Enduro und Freeride ist, oder?


----------



## privilegia (6. Juni 2008)

Das kannst du deinem Bike ruhig antun! Selbst meinem Epic mute ich manchmal etwas viel zu, bei Gewicht von über 80kg.


----------



## s1z (6. Juni 2008)

danke, da bin ich ja beruhigt 8) ja lateralus ist mir bekannt - morgen ist eh statt wald mal straße angesagt.


----------



## privilegia (7. Juni 2008)




----------



## privilegia (7. Juni 2008)

Gestern die erste Ausfahrt gemacht und es reeeennnnnnnnt!

Und wird heute von seinem neuen Besitzer abgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. Juni 2008)

Neuer Besitzer? Haste das Geschoss nicht für Dich aufgebaut?


----------



## privilegia (7. Juni 2008)

Leider ist es ein Auftragswerk!
Es sollte günstig sein, aber so hochwertig wie möglich!


----------



## privilegia (7. Juni 2008)

Allgemeine Frage:

FÄHRT SAUSER DIESES WOCHENENDE BEIM WORLDCUP DAS NEUE EPIC 09 ???


----------



## Lateralus (7. Juni 2008)

Wüsste ich auch gern...aber schaut hinterher mal nach Bildern auf www.specializedfactoryracing.com...ist deren neue Teampage


----------



## privilegia (8. Juni 2008)

Mal ein Zitat von C. Sauser:

"*Any advice to beginners?* S-Works! So, don't buy the wrong bike from the start on!"

Das sagt doch alles!


----------



## crossmäxer (8. Juni 2008)

allgemeine antwort: nein, aber nach einem pic auf mtbr fährt er statt rovals nun auch die reynold´s mit dougast


----------



## privilegia (8. Juni 2008)

Hier das Bild von diesem Wochenende! Still the same frame!





Jetzt auch hier Carbon-Laufräder!


----------



## zauberer# (8. Juni 2008)

never change a winning bike 2,5 Monate vor Olympia


----------



## privilegia (8. Juni 2008)

Ich denke zu Olympia fährt er das NEUE!


----------



## crossmäxer (8. Juni 2008)

bis dahin meine ich aber, dass wir schon vorher bilder haben  so war es letztes jahr auch. wäre allerdings schöner, wenn man die bilder erst bei olympia hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (8. Juni 2008)

Stimmt... wäre ein zu fataler Umstieg


----------



## privilegia (8. Juni 2008)

In anderen Foren wird darüber diskutiert ob es ein Epic mit 29er Laufrädern geben soll??? Das wäre wohl sehr hässlich!


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Juni 2008)

Aber praktisch


----------



## jiri (9. Juni 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Der Shop heißt Cycle Service, Talstr. 22-24 in D-Dorf. Haben alles und ausschließlich von Specialized da, alle S-Worksmodelle, alles an Zubehör und sogar noch nen schwarzen HT Carbonrahmen in 19 Zoll (bin noch schwer mit mir am Kämpfen ob ich mir den nicht holen soll). Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen da ich nen Speci Händler wegen des Dämpferservices gesucht habe.



Bedankt, da werde ich mal vorbei fahren


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2008)

damit der Thread nicht zu einem Epic & Hardtail-Treffen verkommt 





steinigt mich für das Foto, das ist mal eben vor 5min entstanden... Demnächst gibts noch ein paar gscheite 

Für die Gewichtsfetischisten unter euch: Rahmen ist ein L, mit Umwerfer ohne Steuersatz genau 2,70kg, die Gabel wiegt 1,55kg.

Aufgebaut wird es mit den Teilen von meinem Epic, Zielgewicht sind so 11,5kg. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## -MaLi- (9. Juni 2008)

Also die non-Carbon version würde ich mit einer absenkbaren gabel vorne schon recht interessant finden, Tourenbike mit ausgezeichneten Trailpotenzial


----------



## Hellspawn (10. Juni 2008)

hm, das ist ja schon deutlich leichter, als das 07er. aber meine güte ist das häßlich ...


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Juni 2008)

Leider ist das SJ ab 07 nicht mehr mein Ding... 05 und 06 sind meine Favouriten (von der Formgebung her) 
Komisch wie sich die Geschmäcker trennen...


----------



## Lateralus (10. Juni 2008)

Der Rahmen ist schon nicht schlecht, aber die Optik - sorry - die geht für MICH gar nicht. Schade. Dann lieber das 06er oder 07er als Carbonvariante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (10. Juni 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Leider ist das SJ ab 07 nicht mehr mein Ding... 05 und 06 sind meine Favouriten (von der Formgebung her)
> Komisch wie sich die Geschmäcker trennen...



komisch. 05, 06 und 07 sehen doch fast gleich aus. Was stört Dich denn am 07er?


----------



## FT-HBM (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

beim durchstöbern des Forums ist mir dieser Thred in die Finger gekommen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe können alle Specialized Bikes  hier geposted werden.

Dann hier mein neues PITCH Comp:





mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Juni 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> komisch. 05, 06 und 07 sehen doch fast gleich aus. Was stört Dich denn am 07er?



Oh Entschuldigung! Hab mich vertan... ich meine die 08er Version. Die gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## sonic00 (13. Juni 2008)

Brauche Hilfe für die Abstimmung von meinem Epic:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4848671#post4848671


----------



## privilegia (13. Juni 2008)

Also es ist normal, dass etwas Öl mit herauskommt.
Den Sag stellst du nicht über das Brain ein. Du öffnest Brain und Zugstufendämpfung, füllst soviel Luft ein, das ca. 10-20 % Sag entstehen, je nach persönlichen Vorlieben.
Dann stellst Du die Dämpfung ein bei geöffnetem Brain, jetzt auch wieder nach persönlichem Belieben.
Nun noch zum Schluß das Brain, je nach Dämpfer hast du verschieden viele Rasterungen am Brain, es sollte so sein, das es bei normaler Fahrt nicht zum Wippen neigt. Auf geradem Untergrund sollte der Dämpfer auch im Wiegetritt nicht oder nur minimal arbeiten. Es erfordert etwas Zeit, um die beste Einstellung für dich persönlich wieder zu finden. Der 06er Fox Dämpfer ist etwas härter in der Gangart, als der 07 Speci Dämpfer. Dieser ist bei geöffnetem Brain ja fast wie ein ganz stinknormales Fully!
Nun viel Glück!
Oder schick ne PM an mich, falls du noch Fragen hast!


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Juni 2008)

Mal was von mir als Kontrastprogramm zu den ganzen blankgeputzen Hightechbikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (13. Juni 2008)

Auch eine Variante!
Ist mal was Neues: Singlespeed und Gefedert!

So einen Rahmen hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## g.r.uner (14. Juni 2008)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Juni 2008)

Die Federung ist auch neu bei mir.

Vorher sah es so aus:






Rahmen ist ein Rockhopper Comp FS.


----------



## Gorth (14. Juni 2008)

very nice!

der Lenker an der gefederten Variante ist ein Salsa?


----------



## privilegia (14. Juni 2008)

Bei mir war es ein Stumpjumper M2.


----------



## nic (14. Juni 2008)

Nach langer MTB (und mtb-news.de) Abstinenz sowie emotionalen Verwirrungen auf meinem Rennrad habe ich wieder zurückgefunden. Nach den vielen SEHR leckeren Bikes hier traue ich mich mein aktuelles Specialized Projekt vorzustellen: 






2008er Specialized Epic Expert Frame mit Carbon Link
Fox 32 RL
DT Swiss Xr1450 weiß, Race King 2.2
Sram X.0 Trigger
Sram X.0 Schaltwerk + KCNC Schaltröllchen
XTR Umwerfer
Eggbeater TI
Tune Bobo
RF Next LP Lenker
RF Deus XC Vorbau
Avid Ultimate
diverse Schraubentunings

Ist noch im Umbau begriffen (Bremsen, Kurbel), mehr Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## privilegia (14. Juni 2008)

Ist das ein Phenom SL Sattel? Wie macht der sich denn?
Wie machen sich die Laufräder?

Sehr schöne Farbkombi, nur noch ne schwarze Kurbel!


----------



## nic (14. Juni 2008)

Genau ein Phenom SL. Fährt sich sehr bequem, aber ich bin da auch sehr unkompliziert.
Die Laufräder sind ein Traum, ich bin nicht der Leichteste jedoch habe ich jederzeit trotzdem ein gutes Gefühl mit der Kombination. Ausreichend steif und traumhaft schön.

XTR Kurbel passt leider farblich nicht, daher denke ich an eine Aerozine in schwarz (mit weißen Akzenten). Die neue Next gefällt mir nicht, die Deus wäre noch eine Option aber etwas schwer. Ansonsten bin ich für Anregungen offen.


----------



## privilegia (14. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs mit dieser?		

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-K-Force-Ligh...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das wird wohl meine nächste Wahl sein, da ich sie schon am Rennrad fahre und absolut TOP!


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Juni 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> der Lenker an der gefederten Variante ist ein Salsa?



Exakt - Salsa Pro Moto 11° 660mm

Ein breiter Lenker ist eben am Singlespeeder enorm von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (15. Juni 2008)

@ nic sehr schönes Bike! Die Farbe kommt bei dem Bild ja voll zur Geltung. Wie hasten das mit der Belichtung hinbekommen? Geil!


----------



## Schmittler (15. Juni 2008)

speicher dir das bild und geh auf eigenschaften, dann kommt das raus:

Brennweite: 40 mm
Belichtungszeit: 1/125 Sek.
ISO: 200
F-Nummer: F/5,6

bearbeitet mit photoshop cs3  

gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2008)

der Stumpjumper-Rahmen ist inzwischen zu 95% aufgebaut, es fehlen noch die Schaltzüge und die Bremsleitungen. Auf der Personenwaage stand das Rad auch schon mal und da war was mit 11,3kg gestanden...  
Und das mit einer gewichtsmäßig bei weitem nicht ausgereizten Teileliste: 2006er XT-Kurbeln, Shimano-Schnellspanner, ein alter Flite, Specialized OEM Sattelstütze...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## g.r.uner (16. Juni 2008)

thx für die werte (=


----------



## Rseven (17. Juni 2008)

Hier meine beiden Lieblinge:






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Grüßle,
Chris


----------



## privilegia (17. Juni 2008)

So Leute, da haben wir den Sallat!!!





Nicht das ich was gegen Neuerungen habe, wird aber Einheitsbrei!!!


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2008)

Sieht aus wie alle anderen auch,kann man sich gleich einen Stumpi kaufen


----------



## TT-296 (17. Juni 2008)

hmm ... sieht aus wie ein 08er stumpjumper, bei dem der dämpfer um 90° gedreht wurde.

durch den wegfall des 2ten flaschenhalters sieht es auch nicht wirklich mehr nach nem marathon-fully aus.


----------



## Schmittler (17. Juni 2008)

na herzlichen glückwunsch, hässlich, hässlich, hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (17. Juni 2008)

So häßlich finde ich es gar nicht, nur es ist irgendwie nichts Außergewöhnliches!
Ist es leichter??? Also 22 Pfund, Leute da ist mein 2006 er Epic leichter aufgebaut!

Das Einzige, was mich interessiert: passt die Gabel in mein Bike??? Hat sie ne Plattform??


----------



## TT-296 (17. Juni 2008)

also "hässlich" würd ich nicht sagen. als das 08er stumpi rauskam, gefiel mir der rahmen sehr (auch wenn ich selbst dann eines der letzten 07er gekauft hab, weil der rabatt einfach top war), blos wenn Stumpi, Pitch und Epic bald alle fast gleich aussehen, wird das ziemlich langweilig und spricht nicht unbedingt für ein so renommiertes und innovatives Unternehmen, das Specialized doch eigentlich ist (oder zumindest mal war).


----------



## privilegia (17. Juni 2008)

Hier in Groß:


----------



## privilegia (17. Juni 2008)

Es sieht so aus, als hätte die Gabel wieder in 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr unten, also konisch nach oben?
Ist das überhaupt noch ein Viergelenker???
Sieht eher nach abgestützten Eingelenker oder VPP aus!


----------



## TT-296 (17. Juni 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist es leichter??? Also 22 Pfund, Leute da ist mein 2006 er Epic leichter aufgebaut!



mal ne runde klug*******n 

1 pound ist kein Pfund sondern entspricht 453,59237 g

22 pound sind somit 9,979 kg. Als "Ausgangsbasis" sicher nicht schlecht. Da kann dann sicher noch ordentlich abgespeckt werden, denn die sworks-anbauteile sind ja auch nicht die leichtesten.


----------



## Toni172 (17. Juni 2008)

da ist ja doch wieder ein Brain-Fade Ventil kurz vor der hinteren Scheibe zu sehen. So wird das nie was mit leichtbau.

Was der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wohl wiegt? Sicher mehr als 2,2 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (17. Juni 2008)

OK! Hast ja Recht. War nur knapp überschlagen.
Aber es ist ja vorne nur ne 160er Bremse verbaut. 
Meine Gabel ist schwerer und an die 10 kg Marke komme ich auch ran, bei einigen etwas leichteren Teilen.
Aber das ist ja nicht mein Anliegen.
In Leipzig stehen im BDO nur 07 Epics und mal sehen wann sich mal ne Probefahrt ergibt?


----------



## TT-296 (17. Juni 2008)

wer hat sich denn diese "optische Finesse" ausgedacht und 1/4 der Speichen weiß gefärbt? Sieht recht eigenartig aus. Also da gefällt mir die "Eigenart", die sich Mavic mit je einer roten bzw. gelben Speiche bei seinen Topmodellen rausnimmt, deutlich besser.


----------



## Toni172 (17. Juni 2008)

für mich würde ja nur ein Rahmen in Frage kommen. 

Aber: 
-kein 2. Flaschenhalter
-immer noch der relativ schwere Dämpfer.  (jetzt ist er zwar kürzer, aber hat den langen Ölschlauch zur Verbindung des Brains) Somit ändert sich da nicht viel
-und ich finde sicher nochwas um den RAhmen nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Lateralus (17. Juni 2008)

Und außerdem: die Kurbel sieht total grottig aus. Da macht Cannondale mit einen SI-Kurbeln optisch aber um Welten mehr her.

@Rseven: das zweite ist klasse. Aber warum baust Du Dir 2 recht ähnliche HTs auf?


----------



## olli99 (17. Juni 2008)

Das Epic sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, aber so richtig aus der Masse hebt es sich ja nicht ab. Außerdem fehlen mir einfach die Merkmale, die das Epic ausgezeichnet haben. Da haben die Entwickler ihr Ohr wohl nicht so richtig bei der Kundschaft gehabt.

olli


----------



## José94 (17. Juni 2008)

Wird vom neuen Epic Überhaupt noch eine Alu version kommen ?


----------



## TT-296 (17. Juni 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Wird vom neuen Epic Überhaupt noch eine Alu version kommen ?



'türlich. ich denke, zumindest die 5 nächsten jahre wird es von jeder größeren produktlinie mindestens eine alu-variante geben.


----------



## g.r.uner (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass es ein Fake ist (=
Mein Gott, es wäre unfassbar, wenn Specialized von dem doch so erfolgreichen Epic-Konzept Abschied nehmen würde?! Überlegt doch mal... genau das macht das Epic doch so besonders. Dieses Design würde wirklich zu sehr dem SJ entsprechen. Ich hoffe, dass es ein Fake ist, weil sonst... muss ich leider eine akut negative Tendenz bei Specialized feststellen.
@ RSeven: tolle Bikes!


----------



## privilegia (18. Juni 2008)

Ist kein Fake. 
Was meint ihr, ist der Hinterbau zumindest teilweise aus Carbon?
Der Hauptanteil sieht zumindest so aus.
Ich finde die Laufräder gar nicht schlecht, mal was anderes.


----------



## Schafschützer (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist dann wohl der Abschied vom LRS-Hinterbau. Merida hat mit dem neuen Race-Fully ja auch nur einen konventionelles System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (18. Juni 2008)

also hier sieht der Hinterbau nach Alu aus:

http://www.foromtb.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749898&stc=1&d=1213663637

... zumindest sie die dämpferaufnahme angeschweißt aus. und nicht sonderlich schön. aber das kriegen die bis zur serienproduktion hoffentlich etwas softer hin.


hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder (aus dem gleichen Bericht):

http://www.foromtb.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749901&stc=1&d=1213663637
http://www.foromtb.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749900&stc=1&d=1213663637
http://www.foromtb.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=749904&stc=1&d=1213663637


----------



## fritzbox (18. Juni 2008)

Das sieht sehr nach Alu Hinterbau aus


----------



## Stromberg_fan (18. Juni 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es ein Fake ist (=
> Mein Gott, es wäre unfassbar, wenn Specialized von dem doch so erfolgreichen Epic-Konzept Abschied nehmen würde?! Überlegt doch mal... genau das macht das Epic doch so besonders. Dieses Design würde wirklich zu sehr dem SJ entsprechen. Ich hoffe, dass es ein Fake ist, weil sonst... muss ich leider eine akut negative Tendenz bei Specialized feststellen.



Meine Rede, nur mit dem Unterscheid dass ic hdie Hoffung auf Fake schon aufgegeben hab.


----------



## simeon.vogt (18. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs hiermit:


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## fritzbox (18. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das ein Bulls oder ein 2Danger


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juni 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## TT-296 (18. Juni 2008)

also wenn du dir schon so 'ne "wahnsinnarbeit" machst, dann schreib doch bitte "specialized" und "s-works" richtig.

PS: was will uns der künstler damit sagen?!


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juni 2008)

Komisch, im Schüler-/Studendenbikes-Fred wars noch ein Cube, jetzt ist es ein Legastheniker-Speci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (18. Juni 2008)

isn cube... unverkennbar, oder?
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf bis die 09er Serie nun rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Gorth (18. Juni 2008)

irgendwie scheinen die amerikanischen Hersteller die Vorzüge eines freien Rahmendreiecks nicht mehr zu schätzen, siehe auch Cannondale mit dem neuen Scalpel. Schade, das Epic war für mich gerade deshalb immer ein potentieller Kandidat für einen Aufbau.


----------



## prinz_f (18. Juni 2008)

edit: gelöscht


----------



## fritzbox (18. Juni 2008)

prinz_f schrieb:


> edit: *gelöscht*



Wieso ??


----------



## Rseven (19. Juni 2008)

boar,
das sworks ist ja mal geil! Will ich auch haben. Ist das ein Prototyp für 2009?
Vor allem die Konifizierung der Rohre ist ja revolutionär. Und das Rahmengewicht wird wohl auch der Hammer sein? 2kg und Massivalu?
Also wenn wir das nächste mal wieder miteinander fahren können meine s-works mal mit deinem sworks ein wenig kuscheln.


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juni 2008)

Was ist das für eine XTR Kurbel an dem Cu..cialized?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Bauer (19. Juni 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine XTR Kurbel an dem Cu..cialized?



Custom... 
feuerverzinkter Stahl...


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. Juni 2008)

In meinem Foto Album sind noch ein paar Pics zum 09er Epic!


----------



## privilegia (19. Juni 2008)

Danke!!!
Nun schaut euch mal den Hinterbau an, der ist doch auch Composite!!!
Was ist das mit dem Dämpfer auf dem einem Bild?
Und woher stammen diese Pics eigentlich?


----------



## der Bauer (19. Juni 2008)

Ich würde sagen Kettenstreben Alu und Sitzstreben aus Carbon wie beim Stumpi...


----------



## g.r.uner (20. Juni 2008)

Woher stammen die Bilder "SCOTT SCALE10" ?


----------



## privilegia (20. Juni 2008)

http://www.dirty-pages.net/images/nieuws/14_1213803492.jpg

Hier Sausers neues Bike!

Sehr gut finde ich die Befestigung der Brems- und Schaltkabel. Läßt sich besser säubern, mal kurz abschrauben, sauber machen befestigen!
Es gefällt mir immer besser, vor allem die Gabel ist schon was feines, aber passt nicht in die alten Epics!!!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Juni 2008)

@privilegia und g.r.uner:Ich bin eher durch Zufall auf diese Seite gelangt! Ich war eigentlich auf der Suche nach Daten zur neuen Reba und da waren halt auch diePics des neuen Epics. Da sich allerdings mein Firefox aktualisiert hat hab ich nicht mehr die Adresse der HP. Ich werde mich aber noch mal auf die Suche nach der Seite machen und sobald ich den Link habe werde ich noch mal Posten!

Grüsse Philipp


----------



## prinz_f (20. Juni 2008)

finde das dämlich, dass die bei der Gabel jetzt auch wie C'dale ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Wie viele Standards brauchen wir denn noch. Auf der einen Seite sollen Innovationen zwar gefördert werden, aber wenn man dann auf einen Hersteller angewiesen ist 

Bin zwar kein Specialized Fahrer, aber die Bikes bis 2006 haben mir immer ganz gut gefallen. Seit den überhohen Steuerrohren (glaube seit 2007) und Enduro SL nicht mehr so ganz meins... hoffentlich bleibt wenigstens beim Hardtail alles beim alten - verbesserungen schon erwünscht (wenn man dabei jede x-beliebige Gabel/Steuersatz/Tretlager... verwenden kann), aber vom Design her find ichs gut.


----------



## g.r.uner (20. Juni 2008)

Danke schön!
Hach... ist das schade! Das alte Epic hat mir wesentlich besser gefallen... vom Rahmen her )=


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Juni 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> http://www.dirty-pages.net/images/nieuws/14_1213803492.jpg
> 
> 
> Sehr gut finde ich die Befestigung der Brems- und Schaltkabel. Läßt sich besser säubern, mal kurz abschrauben, sauber machen befestigen!



Das kann mein 2008ter Epic Rahmen aber auch schon ! Und da ich die rote Us Version jetzt wohl behalte und auch fahre kommt heute mal ein neues Bild davon hier rein! Da der 2008ter Rahmen schon leichter geworden ist (ca. 150-200g) bin ich mal gespannt was der neue wiegt? Obwohl dieser für mich nicht in Frage kommen wird da ich meine beiden 2 Flaschenhalter behalten will 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. Juni 2008)

Super Christian, behalt den bloss. Ist ein super Rahmen. Ich würde ihn Dir sofort abkaufen, wenns schon 1 Jahr später wäre und viele Anschaffungen schon erledigt wären. Aber so gehts leider nicht.

Bau den auf - wird ein Traum.


----------



## Thomas (20. Juni 2008)

test 123


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juni 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> test 123


----------



## der Bauer (20. Juni 2008)

Seite 100 hat geklemmt...


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juni 2008)

lach nicht die sache ist ernst!
wenn noch mehr seiten klemmen ist das forum bald dicht


----------



## TT-296 (20. Juni 2008)

der Bauer schrieb:


> Seite 100 hat geklemmt...



das stimmt tatsächlich. ich hatte den admin angeschrieben, weil schon 100 Seiten angezeigt wurden, aber man auf diese Seite nicht raufkam.

ihr könnt ja mal selbst schauen. Fahrt mal mit der Maus über das Seitenmenü (rechtsbündig über bzw unter dem Thread). Dort wird bei Seite 100 angezeigt: "Zeige Ergebnis 2.476 - 2.482 von 2.482" (nach meinen Eintrag natürlich 1 mehr). Mein Eintrag ist aber #2.480. Es werden also 3 Einträge zuviel gezählt. Da steckt der Bug.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob nun bei jeder Seite im Menü schon die nächste (obwohl noch inaktiv) angezeigt wird, wenn mind. 7 Einträge auf der aktuellen Seite existieren.


----------



## privilegia (20. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch eine super Basis für ein klasse Bike!
Bau ihn auf und hab sehr sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## der Bauer (21. Juni 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> das stimmt tatsächlich. ich hatte den admin angeschrieben, weil schon 100 Seiten angezeigt wurden, aber man auf diese Seite nicht raufkam.
> 
> ihr könnt ja mal selbst schauen. Fahrt mal mit der Maus über das Seitenmenü (rechtsbündig über bzw unter dem Thread). Dort wird bei Seite 100 angezeigt: "Zeige Ergebnis 2.476 - 2.482 von 2.482" (nach meinen Eintrag natürlich 1 mehr). Mein Eintrag ist aber #2.480. Es werden also 3 Einträge zuviel gezählt. Da steckt der Bug.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob nun bei jeder Seite im Menü schon die nächste (obwohl noch inaktiv) angezeigt wird, wenn mind. 7 Einträge auf der aktuellen Seite existieren.


Stimmt! Das mit den 100 Seiten ist mir auch aufgefallen... ich hab natürlich erst mal mehrfach versucht auf die 100ste zu kommen aber irgendwie gings nicht... 
Genau wie die Suchfunktion auf der Startseite, die zeigt auch nur Müll an!


----------



## crossmäxer (21. Juni 2008)

lets get back to SPECIALIZED:














wie geil ist das teil denn. 8,6kg (sauser) und 9,4kg (serie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2008)

das sausiwind sein material ans limit pimpt ist schon lange bekannt


----------



## Deleted 57670 (21. Juni 2008)

Geil, soll das ein neues Epic sein?


----------



## -MaLi- (21. Juni 2008)

ja aber es ist nicht geil


----------



## Lateralus (21. Juni 2008)

Doch, ist es.


----------



## privilegia (21. Juni 2008)

Es sieht schon sehr geil aus!
Und Platz für die Marta-Bremsleitung ist jetzt auch!
Wie wird das mit dem Umwerfer in der Serie???
Da müssen wir wohl einen Rennrad-Umwerfer nehmen!!!


----------



## -MaLi- (21. Juni 2008)

ich sehe in dem fahrrad nichts geiles, es hebt sich nicht mehr aus der masse heraus, zumal diese dämpferaufhängung wie beim canyon ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe nur daß die neue Hinterbauanlenkung wirklich Vorteilhaft gegenüber der alten ist und hoffe es lohnt sich auf den 2.Flaschenhalter zu verzichten.
Im Normalfall gibts ja bei Spec. nur Verbesserungen


----------



## crossmäxer (21. Juni 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sausiwind sein material ans limit pimpt ist schon lange bekannt



? was soll der beitrag? es geht hier ums neue model, schlaukopf


----------



## g.r.uner (21. Juni 2008)

ich stimme MaLi irgendwie zu... das neue Epic hat seinen Reiz verloren... aber voll!


----------



## prinz_f (21. Juni 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> ? was soll der beitrag? es geht hier ums neue model, schlaukopf



bloß dass der Susi etwa ohne Klarlack oder etwa mit Road-Kurbel unterwegs ist... alles in allem bleibt an Susis Bike nicht mehr viel von "Stange".


----------



## keroson (21. Juni 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sausiwind sein material ans limit pimpt ist schon lange bekannt



stimmt rote LAu Schrauben an der Bremsbefestigung mit seitlicher Belastung.. wow, respekt das der sich sowas traut.

zum neue epic. 
Da der Sauser ja mitlerweile mit nem stumpy marathons fährt, wird das epic wohl zum reinen cc-gerät. Dito z.B. keinen 2. Flaschenhalter..


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es mal wieder kacke das man nur eine Flasche fahren kann! Wenn man so ein Rad beim Marathon einsetzen will. kommt man um ein Camelbak nicht mehr herum und das finde ich kacke! Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## zauberer# (22. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> zum neue epic.
> Da der Sauser ja mitlerweile mit nem stumpy marathons fährt, wird das epic wohl zum reinen cc-gerät. Dito z.B. keinen 2. Flaschenhalter..



das Stumpi 2008er, das du ansprichst, hat ebenfalls nur 1 Flaschenhalter serienmäßig


----------



## g.r.uner (22. Juni 2008)

Hm... kann man nicht auf der anderen Seite des Rohrs (also genau gegenüber der einen Flasche) noch ne andere befestigen? oder würde das die fahreigenschaften eingrenzen?


----------



## crossmäxer (22. Juni 2008)

QUOTE=prinz_f;4871834]bloß dass der Susi etwa ohne Klarlack oder etwa mit Road-Kurbel unterwegs ist... alles in allem bleibt an Susis Bike nicht mehr viel von "Stange".[/QUOTE]

Sauser: gerade 2:03 vorsprung auf platz eins liegend  !!!!!

hilfe was redet ihr da?  nochmal: in dem zusammenhang ist es mir AUSNAHMSWEISE egal gewesen, um wieviel das sauser epic leichter ist als das serien bike. mir ist sehr bewusst was an susis bike alles gemacht wurde! mir gings um die fotos vom neuen rahmen.  freut euch mal lieber dass ihr schon pics habt vor dem rennen! bin ja mal gespannt ob er das bike auf seiner HP zeigt, da speci ja etwas stress auf mtbr.com gemacht hat. keine bilder vor dem 25.6 usw 
ben

WELTMEISTER


----------



## Lateralus (22. Juni 2008)

Sauser hat sogar gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (22. Juni 2008)

ja ich habe mich nur gefreut ihm nen gb entry geschrieben, und ein paar kumpels angerufen, deswegen bin ich etwas hinterher


----------



## zauberer# (23. Juni 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Hm... kann man nicht auf der anderen Seite des Rohrs (also genau gegenüber der einen Flasche) noch ne andere befestigen? oder würde das die fahreigenschaften eingrenzen?



definitiv nicht!

Da laufen 3 Kabel (2x Schaltung, 1x Bremse) und Ösen sind deshalb auch keine dort.
Meine Bastellösung am Stumpi mittels Adapter an der Sattelstütze dürfte noch das Brauchbarste sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> ? was soll der beitrag? es geht hier ums neue model, schlaukopf



PFOSTEN => igno!


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

tach auch...

Ich wollte mein Stumpjumper hier auch mal posten, weil ich so was von glücklich mit dem Rad bin. 
Ist schon was älter aber imho sehr schön !
So und nun zerpflückt es wenn ihr wollt. 
Licht sitzt mittlerweile anders und das Tachokabel wird auch geändert. 






Gruß
Daniel


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2008)

schick!
warum zerpfluecken? 
ich tippe mal das du damit keine xc-renn ambitionen hast. und zum touren und spass haben ist es doch recht nett 
nur mit den reifen konnte ich gar net. fand der hat null grip. und ne diskussion ueber platform oder net brauchen wir ja nu wirklich net


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Der Reifen hat auch null Grip ! Aber der wurde für lau neu aufgezogen. Nun fahre ich den erstmal bis ich grünes Licht von meiner Frau für 2x Nobby Nic bekomme. 

Und Klickpedale möchte ich noch nicht, da ich erstmal richtig biken lernen will.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2008)

hab den reifen au mal fuer umme bekommen und wollt ihn den witner durch "runter fahren". Problem: der hat null grip UND geht nicht kaputt/ wird nicht verschlissen. 

zum thema pedale, wenn du eh umsteigen willst. lern es mit. du bist viel sicherer, da du eine sichere verbindung zum rad hast. du wirst genau 1mal umkippen udn zwar bei dir vor dem haus, weil du es vergisst  aber DAS geht annaehernd jedem so.

greetz und viel spass


----------



## g.r.uner (23. Juni 2008)

@ zauberer: ja stimmt (= hab mal an meinem geguckt... schade eigentlich!


----------



## Deleted 57670 (23. Juni 2008)

Und ein zweites mal, falls du nen Chainsuck hast, dann hauts dich auch auf die Fresse.
Ich finde das Rad toll, klar man kann nicht immer das Aktuellste haben.Aber viel Spass mit den klickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (23. Juni 2008)

Ein klasse All-Mountain/Tourer. Gerade mit der Gabel, die auch ne Menge kann...ein Spasspaket


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Danke an Euch !

Dir auch Lateralus


----------



## BigTobi (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Nickensen

wie schön gesagt schönes Rad. Und auch ne Verbesserung vom 1000%
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## TT-296 (23. Juni 2008)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Hallo Nickensen
> 
> wie schön gesagt schönes Rad. Und auch ne Verbesserung vom 1000%
> Viel Spaß noch



was bist du (nickensen) denn vorher gefahren?


----------



## Nickensen (25. Juni 2008)

Für drei Wochen ein FSR XC comp und davor ein Corratec Xvert Hardtail.


----------



## montageständer (25. Juni 2008)

hey ich hab auch noch bilder von dem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (25. Juni 2008)

KÜSSCHEN ... die sind der TRAUM!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. Juni 2008)

Heute wieder mal etwas unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht dazu gekommen vernünftige Bilder zu machen, außerdem lassen meine XTR Blätter und die neuen Pedalen auf sich warten , aber den Rahmen kann ich ja schonmal im Trainingssetup zeigen : 



P.S. Der Rahmen wurde zum 2007er Modell um einiges leichter und verbessert:

Sattelklemme -> einfach und mit Titanschraube 

Zugverlegung am Unterrohr und mit Zughaltern (siehe Sausers neues von unten !) 

Aluschrauben sind Serie am Flaschenhalter !

Steuersatz ist jetzt ein integrierter Cane Creek Carbon (nicht mehr semi)

Alles in allem wiegt der Rahmen mit Flaschenhalterschrauben, Zugführung und Sattelklemme in "L" 2301g was eine deutliche Verbesserung ist !

Wenn das Rennfertig ist (Xtr Kurbel mit Strongligth Blättern wieder dran, Pedale Candy Ti, Notubes Scheiben und Maxxis Monorail) kommt es nochmal auf die Waage und es gibt ein neues Foto!


----------



## -MaLi- (26. Juni 2008)

ey dude fährst du da mit diesen furiosen freds singletrails?
wie ist der grip?
ich hab nobby/ralf mischung geht schon vom speed ab aber die freds wären auch ne überlegung wert ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2008)

mein Stumpjumper ist schon ne Weile fahrfertig, inzwischen darf ich auch wieder fahren (den Grund dafür gibts in der Galerie...), also gleich mal lockere Jungfernfahrt gemacht: prinzipiell ein absolutes Geschoß: das ist so _die_ Trailrakete schlechthin. Nur ein klitzekleines Problem gibt es: der Dämpfer hat kein Öl mehr, das ist jetzt alles in der Luftkammer   Muß morgen mal ein paar Worte mit Specialized wechseln, damit die zügig einen Ersatzdämpfer rüberwachsen lassen...
Da der Dämpfer senkrecht steht mit dem geschlossenen Ende der Ölkammer nach oben merkt man sofort, sollte da etwas Luft drin sein. Jetzt nach 15km federt der Dämpfer halt so 5mm ohne Dämpfung ein...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> P.S. Der Rahmen wurde zum 2007er Modell um einiges leichter und verbessert:
> 
> Alles in allem wiegt der Rahmen mit Flaschenhalterschrauben, Zugführung und Sattelklemme in "L" 2301g was eine deutliche Verbesserung ist !


aber inkl. Dämpfer und ohne Steuersatz,........oder ????


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Juni 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> aber inkl. Dämpfer und ohne Steuersatz,........oder ????



Natürlich mit Dämpfer sonst wär er doch etwas sehr schwer oder !?!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. Juni 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> ey dude fährst du da mit diesen furiosen freds singletrails?
> wie ist der grip?
> ich hab nobby/ralf mischung geht schon vom speed ab aber die freds wären auch ne überlegung wert ^^



Solange es trocken ist, gehts eigentlich. Sobald es matschig wird, kannst ihn aber vergessen. Das war gestern eine "Versuchsfahrt"
Auf Asphalt und Schotterstrecke geht er aber ab wie Sau


----------



## aquarace (29. Juni 2008)

Moin,

nächste Woche kommt mein EPIC ...

Wie sind denn die Reifen Specialized Fast Trak Control LK?
Taugen die Reifen auch was für die Berge (Alpen) oder sind das reine XC Reifen.

Was fahrt Ihr denn so für Reifen?


----------



## mxraven (29. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raptus (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo in die Runde,
seit neuestem darf ich mich auch wieder zu den Speci-Besitzer zählen, denn ich konnte über das Forum ein sehr schönes, gebrauchtes 2007er SJ Expert ergattern 

Das Foto ist noch vom vorigen Besitzer, ich mach aber auch noch welche:






Soweit habe ich getauscht:
- Reifen gegen 2.25er Nobby/Ralph
- Griffe gegen Ergon GR2
- Vorbau gegen einen etwas längeren Easton
Der Sattel wird langfristig auch weichen müssen...

Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, es macht einfach riesig Spass


----------



## -MaLi- (29. Juni 2008)

das schaut ja mal zur abwechslung RICHTI GEIL AUS!!! Dude! die gabel vorn  so gepflegt das brain
ist ja fast ein enduro mit brain


----------



## Raptus (29. Juni 2008)

Hab grad noch ein Bild meines Specis etwas älteren Jahrgangs rausgekramt:






Knapp 10 Jahre alt, sehr treu. Man beachte die modische Ausstattung


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Juni 2008)

Das war mal meine erste Federgabel  *Die alten Zeiten!* Dein Sattel sieht irgendwie komisch aus  .


----------



## -MaLi- (30. Juni 2008)

Yeah, vor paar wochen war der X.7 Trigger vom Umwerfer defekt, getauscht. Nun ist der vom Schaltwerk hinüber... 
duuuude von einem Specialized, für welches man "Markenaufschlag" zahlt erwarte ich mehr...

mfg
mali


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juni 2008)

Was genau kann Specialized für die Qualität von SRAM?


----------



## bandicoot69 (2. Juli 2008)

hallo,hier mal ein bild meines speci fsr.









gruß thomas


----------



## Motivatus (2. Juli 2008)

Servus,

Mal ne Frage, weiß jemand was des Hellblaue sx-Trail für ne Ral Farbnummer/Namen hat?

Mfg Fritz


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juli 2008)

@bandicoot69: hast du da ne Wippe von nem Enduro reingebaut, statt der Original-Wippe?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2008)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Mal ne Frage, weiß jemand was des Hellblaue sx-Trail für ne Ral Farbnummer/Namen hat?
> 
> Mfg Fritz



RAL-Daten von Speci zu kriegen, ist wie ein 6er im Lotto


----------



## bandicoot69 (2. Juli 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @bandicoot69: hast du da ne Wippe von nem Enduro reingebaut, statt der Original-Wippe?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



hallo,
da kann ich dir nix zu sagen hab dass bike so gekauft,mein aber auch wäre so gewesen.hab das bike erst ein paar monate von einem bikekumpel gekauft.
gruss tom


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Juli 2008)

hey mal wieder was neues:

mist das hätte ich an weihnachten schon gebraucht  aber kann man nicht mehr mit dem 08er vergleichen. das steuerrohr wirkt sehr komisch bei nem hardtail und auch der überhang vom oberrohr in die sitzstreben....





grüße ben


----------



## Fusion-Racer (3. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Corratec Superbow-Modelle.
Ich finds garnicht mal so schlecht


----------



## fritzbox (3. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die *Corratec Superbow-Modelle.*
> Ich finds garnicht mal so schlecht



Das habe ich eben auch gedacht 

Wenn man die Aufkleber weglässt,siet man keinen Unterschied


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juli 2008)

Eine RH höher dafür indiskutabel und widerlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (3. Juli 2008)

Also tut mir leid---der Rahmen mag leichter sein, auch gern wesentlich leichter, aber er ist absolut häßlich Würde ich mir niemals kaufen. Übers neue Epic kann man streiten, da gewöhnt man sich bestimmt dran. Aber der HT-Rahmen - Katastrophe.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (3. Juli 2008)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Eine RH höher dafür indiskutabel und widerlich:



Den finde ich auch absolut häßlich, der kleinere ging noch


----------



## Raptus (3. Juli 2008)

Naja, so schlimm find ich es jetzt nicht. Mir z.B. gefällt das 2008er SJ nicht, sieht nach Damenbike aus


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Juli 2008)

naja das schönste ises nicht. ich bin froh, dass ich ein o8er hab =)
das neue sieht vorne aus wie ein containerschiff *dummervergleich* auf jeden fall passen die formen nicht zusammen....superbow/alma carbon/sj07 combi is halt net das beste, wobei mir die farbgebung und abstimmung richtig gut gefällt, aber wer kauft sich schon das komplettrad...


----------



## Lateralus (3. Juli 2008)

Ich finde, die rote Gabel passt GAR nicht - viel zu viel rot. Und auch so...der Rahmen sieht an manchen Stellen aus wie ein 08/15-Taiwanrahmen...schade...bin auch froh, nen 06er zu haben. Die (leider jetzt) alten Carbon-HTs hatten ein absolut eigenständiges Design.


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juli 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> ich bin froh, dass ich ein o8er hab =)


Dein S-Works ist wirklich prima.


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Juli 2008)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Dein S-Works ist wirklich prima.



thanks


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2008)

SO, ich oute mich mal:
JA ich finde es schick! aber ich fand auch ein titan bow recht nett 

*duck und weg*!!!


----------



## calimero3107 (5. Juli 2008)

Also bisher war es für mich ein jährliches Highlight in Topform mit meinem Kumpel (Sepecializedhändler) auf den Eurobikestand dieses Jahr zu kommen!

Und was sah ich......das hässlichste M5 HT......somit war mein Tag am Ende 

Das dicke Steuerrohr ist ja noch OK oder Konstruktionsbedingt.....aber den Übergang von Oberrohr an dem Steuerrohr vorbei.....erinnert mich an das Willier Cento....und das ist ein Rennrad!!!!

Schaut Euch das mal an!!!!

Was erlauben S-Works????

Dafür ist Sausers Flitzer mal wieder ein Sahnestück...leider außerhalb aller Vernunft und Fahrbarkeit wg. der Anfälligkeit für uns!!!

Hoffentlich ändern die Jungs von der S-Works-Abteilung da irgendwann mal wieder was....bis dahin fahren wir halt unsere "alten" schönen Schätzchen!

Gute Zeit Jungs!!!


----------



## fritzbox (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Juli 2008)

Tippe auf Biergarten


----------



## Rseven (6. Juli 2008)

M5 HT?
Das ist der carboni.
Außerdem find ichs nett. Schön agressiv und in meiner Größe, der kleinen gezeigten, siehts super quirlig aus.
Also wenn ich das Geld hätte wärs meins!


----------



## Duempelhuber (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Stumpjumper 07 Expert mit ein kleinen Änderungen.
Neue Pedale (XTR), neue Griffe, neue Reifen.







Grüße
Duempi


----------



## Raptus (6. Juli 2008)

Im ersten Moment hab ich mich gefragt was mein Bike auf dem Foto macht?? 
Ich hoffe du hast damit so viel Spass wie ich! 

EDIT: Hä, gabs am 2007er Elite schon das Brain?


----------



## Duempelhuber (6. Juli 2008)

Raptus schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment hab ich mich gefragt was mein Bike auf dem Foto macht??
> Ich hoffe du hast damit so viel Spass wie ich!
> 
> EDIT: Hä, gabs am 2007er Elite schon das Brain?



Sorry, Expert, nicht Elite. Wie komm ich auf Elite? 

Ist ein geniales Bike. Geb ich auch nicht wieder her. 
Bin bis jetzt noch nicht in den Bergen damit gewesen, aber in diesem Sommerurlaub wird es mal richtig "eingeweiht".


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

also das 07er Stumpi ist auch als Elite "ein geniales Bike"


----------



## Raptus (7. Juli 2008)

Grad draussen gewesen um nomma Bilder zu machen:


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juli 2008)

mein S-Works Stumpjumper ist inzwischen aufgebaut, das Federbein ist auch getauscht. Ich hatte es mal an der Waage hängen und die zeigte 11,35kg komplett mit Pedalen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lateralus (7. Juli 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mein S-works Stumpjumper Ist Inzwischen Aufgebaut, Das Federbein Ist Auch Getauscht. Ich Hatte Es Mal An Der Waage Hängen Und Die Zeigte 11,35kg Komplett Mit Pedalen
> 
> Mfg
> Stefan



Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (7. Juli 2008)

Raptus schrieb:


> Grad draussen gewesen um nomma Bilder zu machen:



Sehr geil! Hehe 

Jetzt erinner ich mich auch wieder an die Plastikscheibe an der Kasette.
Die war bei mir nach der 2. Fahrt schon angebrochen und hab die danach weggerissen.

Der Spritzschutz hinten ist ja sehr niedlich.


----------



## Raptus (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Plastikscheibe muss latürlich weg. Brauch halt noch das Werkzeug um den Abschlussring am Ritzel zu öffnen bzw. muss zum Bikeshop damit die mir das auf und wieder zu machen.

War bei dir kein Spritzschutz dran? Sieht nach nichts aus, hält den Dreck aber effektiv vom Dämpfer weg...


----------



## Schmittler (7. Juli 2008)

mach dir doch nicht so einen aufwand, schnapp die einen seitenschneider und mach dich an die arbeit


----------



## Duempelhuber (7. Juli 2008)

@Raptus: War nicht dran, aber hab in der Anleitung über das Ding gelesen. Brauche sowas aber nich.

Und Schmittler hat recht, Seitenschneider und weg damit.


----------



## Nickensen (7. Juli 2008)

Weg damit ! Auf jeden Fall - sonst mußt Du da noch Katzenaugen ranmachen


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

hmm ... also wenn ich mich so umschaue, sehe ich an keinem meiner bikes so'n komisches plastikteil. und ich selbst hab da auch nie etwas ähnliches abgebaut. wahrscheinlich hatte ich glück und der fahrradhändler hat diese verschandelung schon vorab entsorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (7. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hmm ... also wenn ich mich so umschaue, sehe ich an keinem meiner bikes so'n komisches plastikteil. und ich selbst hab da auch nie etwas ähnliches abgebaut. wahrscheinlich hatte ich glück und der fahrradhändler hat diese verschandelung schon vorab entsorgt



Aber du hast auch so nen schnuckeligen Spritzschutz dran. 

Hab mir vorhin paar Videos auf youtube angeschaut, und bin auf diese hier gestoßen: http://youtube.com/watch?v=s-YeU_gQEIA

Hat der doch tatsächlich Katzenaugen dran...


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

hmm ... schade ... hatte auf ein paar reaktionen zu meinem bike gehofft. also ich hatte mich gleich in das bike verliebt, als ich's mit seinen weißen puschen im laden gesehen hatte. ein paar änderungen hab ich selbst dann aber auch noch vorgenommen. hat noch jemand tuningtipps? also ein carbon-rizer soll noch ran und eigentlich auch ein anderer vorbau. wobei ich den original specialized optisch nicht schlecht finde. zumal er die farbe der dämpferwippe aufgreift. aber ein leichtgewicht ist der wohl nicht, oder?

achja, noch was: hab gestern auf der ausfahrt gemerkt, dass mir die gabel immer wieder "absackt". bin auf stufe 2 (120mm) gefahren und nach einiger zeit stand der hebel kurz vor der kleinsten stufe. und das, obwohl ich nur straße gefahren bin und die gabel kaum arbeiten musste. wenn, dann kam die krafteinwirkung von oben (wiegetritt). ist das ein ernsthaftes problem?


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Aber du hast auch so nen schnuckeligen Spritzschutz dran.



jupp, da hab ich auch explizit drum gebeten 
... und gestern abend hat sich auch gezeigt, dass das teil echt an jeden stumpi sollte. bin auf den letzten 15km gestern auf der rücktour in nen totalen wolkenbruch gekommen. da hab ich mich total eingesaut, das bike ebenso, aber der dämpfer hatte kaum nen spritzer dran 



Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Hat der doch tatsächlich Katzenaugen dran...



also sowas geht gar nicht. 

leider hab ich schon viele schlechte beispiele vom 07er stumpi im netz gesehen, die dann mit katzenaugen, licht, dickem sattel, satteltasche, bärentatzen und luftpumpenhalter eher nach Alltagsgefährt und/oder Sonntags-Kaffeekränzchen-Biketour-Gefährt aussahen. finde ich echt schade. ich seh's eher als sportgerät mit ner menge (fahr)spaß. und das sollte auch auf den ersten blick erkennbar sein.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Juli 2008)

Sorry, hatte ich total übersehen. Ich finds klasse - sieht nach einer ordentlichen Menge Spass aus. Fahrs erstmal und mach Dir ne Meinung bzgl der Anbauteile. Danach sehen wir hier mal zusammen tuningmässig weiter



TT-296 schrieb:


> also das 07er Stumpi ist auch als Elite "ein geniales Bike"


----------



## Duempelhuber (7. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hmm ... schade ... hatte auf ein paar reaktionen zu meinem bike gehofft. also ich hatte mich gleich in das bike verliebt, als ich's mit seinen weißen puschen im laden gesehen hatte. ein paar änderungen hab ich selbst dann aber auch noch vorgenommen. hat noch jemand tuningtipps? also ein carbon-rizer soll noch ran und eigentlich auch ein anderer vorbau. wobei ich den original specialized optisch nicht schlecht finde. zumal er die farbe der dämpferwippe aufgreift. aber ein leichtgewicht ist der wohl nicht, oder?
> 
> achja, noch was: hab gestern auf der ausfahrt gemerkt, dass mir die gabel immer wieder "absackt". bin auf stufe 2 (120mm) gefahren und nach einiger zeit stand der hebel kurz vor der kleinsten stufe. und das, obwohl ich nur straße gefahren bin und die gabel kaum arbeiten musste. wenn, dann kam die krafteinwirkung von oben (wiegetritt). ist das ein ernsthaftes problem?



Ich kann dir nur sagen was du eh schon weißt: 
Geiles Bike! Gefällt mir auch in Rot/Weiß richtig gut. Hab bisher nur ein hässliches Stumpi gesehen, und das war das Vorführmodell welches mir mein Händler angeboten hat... in L I L A! 

Geht garnicht...

Wegen deiner Gabel solltest du vielleicht mal beim Händler vorbei gehen.
Hört sich jedenfalls komisch an.



TT-296 schrieb:


> also sowas geht gar nicht.
> 
> leider hab ich schon viele schlechte beispiele vom 07er stumpi im netz gesehen, die dann mit katzenaugen, licht, dickem sattel, satteltasche, bärentatzen und luftpumpenhalter eher nach Alltagsgefährt und/oder Sonntags-Kaffeekränzchen-Biketour-Gefährt aussahen. finde ich echt schade. ich seh's eher als sportgerät mit ner menge (fahr)spaß. und das sollte auch auf den ersten blick erkennbar sein.



Naja, Satteltasche, Luftpumpe und sogar ne Klingel hab ich auch dran. 
Benutze es auch für Touren und wäre ohne Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch + Pumpe blöd da gestanden... 

Naja, die Klingel sollte ich mal wegschrauben... Ist zwar geschickt bei vielen Leuten, aber ich glaub ich schrei lieber wieder


----------



## Rammstein (7. Juli 2008)

Tach auch,
ich bin "der Neue". 
Ich ergänze mal das "Bilderbuch".


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ich total übersehen. Ich finds klasse - sieht nach einer ordentlichen Menge Spass aus. Fahrs erstmal und mach Dir ne Meinung bzgl der Anbauteile. Danach sehen wir hier mal zusammen tuningmässig weiter




also ich fahre schon sooft es geht damit 
naja, die pedale hatte ich kurz für's foto rangemacht. die hab ich noch nicht getestet, weil meine neuen sidis noch nicht da sind. ansonsten fahre ich es erstmal mit meine roten shimano kombipedalen. Wollte gestern eigentlich mal ein paar schöne fotos in freier wildbahn machen, aber da hatte das wetter leider nicht mitgespielt und heute regnet's auch schon den ganzen tag


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Naja, Satteltasche, Luftpumpe und sogar ne Klingel hab ich auch dran.
> Benutze es auch für Touren und wäre ohne Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch + Pumpe blöd da gestanden...
> 
> Naja, die Klingel sollte ich mal wegschrauben... Ist zwar geschickt bei vielen Leuten, aber ich glaub ich schrei lieber wieder



stimmt ... die KLINGEL hatte ich ja glatt vergessen ... ein no-go-klassiker 

also wenn ich leute vor mir auf der strecke hab, brems' ich einmal kurz und lautstark, um sie zu verscheuchen oder ich geb nochmal richtig gas und rase an der seite an ihnen vorbei. wenn ich dann angeflaumt werde, bin ich auch schon gleich weit genug weg, dass mich das nicht mehr stört


----------



## Duempelhuber (7. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> stimmt ... die KLINGEL hatte ich ja glatt vergessen ... ein no-go-klassiker
> 
> also wenn ich leute vor mir auf der strecke hab, brems' ich einmal kurz und lautstark, um sie zu verscheuchen oder ich geb nochmal richtig gas und rase an der seite an ihnen vorbei. wenn ich dann angeflaumt werde, bin ich auch schon gleich weit genug weg, dass mich das nicht mehr stört



Sowas macht man aber auch nicht. 

Deswegen maulen die Leute immer über die bösen MTBler.
Ein Lächeln und ein "Guten Tag" o.ä. tuen doch nicht weh. 

Was hast für Pedale rangeschraubt?


----------



## Duempelhuber (7. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich bin "der Neue".
> Ich ergänze mal das "Bilderbuch".
> Anhang anzeigen 143421



Achja, auch ein tolles Bike.
Aber leider eine miese Qualität vom Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammstein (7. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Achja, auch ein tolles Bike.
> Aber leider eine miese Qualität vom Foto.




Stimmt, schlechtes Foto. Aber schönes bike.

Aber es gibt noch bessere Fotos. Ein paar zeige ich doch gerne.












Interessant ist doch die Entwicklung der Bikes. Mein "altes" Hardtail, ca 12 Jahre jung wirkt gegenüber dem neuen s-works wie ein Relikt aus der Vergangenheit. Und dennoch fährt das "Alte" auch heute noch "gigantisch" gut und vor allem zuverlässig, was ich vom epic-dämpfer nicht behaupten kann. Ist nun schon der Dritte in gut 6 Monaten. Auch die alte XTR ist bis auf die höheren Bedienungskräfte in ihrer Genauigkeit nicht wirklich schlechter als die 2008 XTR. Da frage ich mich schon, wo ist der Fortschritt ausser beim Gewicht. Dennoch bringt das epic viel Spaß und wiegt aktuell mit 9,6 kg (incl. Tacho und Pedalen) gegenüber meinem alten Hardtail (11,2 kg) doch einiges weniger. Vieles von dem, was diverse Leute so schreiben deckt sich nicht mit meinen Fahr-Erfahrungen. Das Ding ist super Spurstabil, berghoch sehr schnell und auch bergab bremst nur das eigene Können. Allerdings sollte die hervorragende GA-Gabel etwas progressiver sein, denn Durchschläge sind im Bereich meiner Erfahrungen, wobei ich fast jede Leichtbaugabel an ihre Leistungsgrenze bringe, egal was draussen auch über Wundergabeln geredet wird. Für mein Einsatzgebiet ist die No 1 perfekt, will ja nicht Downhillprofi werden.
Und mit genau 1,12 kg (mit gekürztes Schaft) ist die Gabel meine erste Wahl. Es ist wie beim berühmten Apfelessen, erst selbst testen und dann darüber reden. Mag Leute nicht die über Produkte reden, ihr Wissen aber nur aus der "MTB-Bild" beziehen. 
Die Umstellung vom Hardtail auf das Fully hat etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen und zwei Rippen zerbrochen. Auf meinen alten Hausstrecken war ich bergab so viel schneller unterwegs, als mit dem alten Bike, ohne es zu merken, sodass die Kurven dann doch manchmal nicht genügend Restkurve hatten, ....aua! Aber der Mensch lernt ja am Besten durch Schmerz. Übrigen kann ich auch nicht die Empfindlichkeit meines Carbonrahmens bestätigen. Man sieht es ihm weder innen noch aussen an, das der Steuerkopf zuerst die Holzschranke aufgestoßen hat bevor meine Rippen ihre Bruchgrenze überschreiten durften.. Ich denke mein alter Alurahmen wäre Schrott gewesen.
Übrigens liegt das Gewicht von meinem 2008er s-works Carbon-Rahmen, Größe M, bei genau 2210gr incl. Dämpfer komplett mit Lagerschalen. Gemessen auf einer geeichten Industriewaage. Wie vorhin schon erwähnt an alle Besserwisser: selbst sehen, fühlen spüren und dann reden.
Jetzt gibts noch etwas Gewichtsparpotential, von vielleicht 200-300 Gramm, immer unter Berücksichtigung der harten Nutzbarkeit. 
Der größte Nachteil an alle Dem ist der Preis. Obwohl ich mich immer wieder auf meinen "Bock" freue, gerechtfertig ist der Preis trotz toller Händlerrabatten nicht. Ich meine nicht den Preis vom Händler (der wird die geringste Spanne haben), sondern von der Industrie. Aber so hat halt jeder seinen Tick. Ich halt meinen.
Viel Spaß in Wald und Flur....


----------



## TT-296 (7. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Sowas macht man aber auch nicht.
> 
> Deswegen maulen die Leute immer über die bösen MTBler.
> Ein Lächeln und ein "Guten Tag" o.ä. tuen doch nicht weh.
> ...



bin doch auch immer nett 
mich hat bislang nur 1x jemand angemotzt. und das war ein alter herr, an dem ich mit schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbeigefahren bin. 

Pedale: Look Quartz


----------



## Raptus (8. Juli 2008)

Da ich keine Klingel dran hab sagen einfach immer "klingeling!", dass finden dann die Wanderer und Jogger so witzig, dass sie das Motzen meist vergessen. Bedanke mich auch wenn sie dann zur Seite gehen. So beugt man vor.


----------



## Madremio (8. Juli 2008)

... und noch ein Bildchen für die Galerie ... 

2008er Epic Comp mit anderen (Ergon-)Griffen, Shimano-Klick, Fizik-Sattel, Schwalbe-Reifen


----------



## Stromberg_fan (8. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem blau seith ja mal geil aus  passt alles Sattel, Rahmen, Flaschenhalter und Gabel hab ich so noch nie gesehn^^


----------



## keroson (8. Juli 2008)

Da kann man alle neuen Specialized Räder begutachten...






vorausgesetzt man ist einer der viel Specialized Händler aus dem Deutschsprachigen Raum


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Wo stehen die Zelte mit den new bikes?


----------



## keroson (8. Juli 2008)

Im Hochschwarzwald, ca. 2km nach Titisee, wenn man Richtung Bärental fährt..
Soviel ich weiß ist da Specialized Hausemesse, da dürfen die Hänlder aus dem Deutschsprachigenm Raum (D, Schweiz Österreich) die neuen Bikes Testen, BiTou macht täglich Touren mit den Händlern auf den neuen Bikes..


----------



## Nuggets (8. Juli 2008)

Hi, das ist mein Einstand ins Forum.

Mein Bike:











*Komponenten:
Rahmen:* 2006er Specialized S-Works M5 (Größe L, 19")
*Steuersatz:* Ritchey WCS
*Lenker:* Ritchey Pro 31,8mm, 580mm breit
*Vorbau:* Ritchey Comp V2 31,8mm 6°
*Barends:* Specialized Dirt Rodz black
*Federgabel:* RST Gila TNL 100
*Sattelstütze:* Ritchey Pro V2 300mm 30,9 mm
*Sattel:* alter '97er Sattel (ist recht gut!)
*Griffe:* Specialized
*Laufräder:* Mavic XM317 mit XT-IS2000-Naben
*Felgenband:* Schwalbe 18mm
*Reifen vorne:* Schwalbe Smart Sam Alpencross (2,25")
*Reifen hinten:* Schwalbe Albert Alpencross (2,25")
*Bremsscheiben:* XT SM-RT75MA 180 mm 6 Loch
*Kurbel:* Shimano XT FC-M770
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XT Umwerfer Top Swing FD-M770 (Top Pull)
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M772 SGS (Shadow)
*Kette:* Shimano HG 93 Kette
*Kassette:* Shimano XT Kassette CS-M770 11-32
*Bremse vorne:* Shimano XT BR-M 775
*Bremse hinten:* Shimano XT BR-M 775
*Kettenstrebenschutz:* Specialized

Masse: um die 11,5kg
Ich weiß, dass das Rad nicht wirklich spektakulär ist. Das wichtigste war mir ein leichter und steifer Alurahmen, der Ausgangspunkt für weitere Tunings ist. Je nach Geld werden später Teile wie Federgabel usw. gewechselt.
Die Federgabel und der Sattel stammen noch von meinem alten Rad.
Das ist mein erstes selbst gebautes Rad, welches dafür super läuft. Es ist einfach solide, macht mords Spaß. Die Sitzposition ist bewusst sportlich; es geht schon mal schneller zur Sache. Allerdings habe ich inzwischen die Sitzposition und die Lenkerstellung geringfügig geändert, sodass ich mehr Kraft auf die Räder bekomme.
Die Reifenwahl bereue ich überhaupt nicht, weil der Hinterreifen wahnsinnig viel Grip hat und der Vorderreifen leicht läuft. Außerdem sollte der Reifen nicht immer sofort abgefahren sein.
Und bevor es einer anmahnt: Ja, die Bremsleitung vorne wird auch noch gekürzt und sauber in der Gabel verlegt. Hatte keinen Bock mehr an dem Tag auf Entlüften.

Kommentare sehr willkommen.

Nuggets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

Hier ist schon mal ein Bildchen vom neuen Epic  und hier der Link zum Foddo http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...d_mtb_intro08/gallery-specialized_mtb_intro08


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Danke,
so solo sieht es doch ganz schick aus.
Sauser hat nicht meinen Farbgeschmack! Da gehören für me dunkle Räder dran.


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> *Danke,*
> so solo sieht es doch ganz schick aus.
> Sauser hat nicht meinen Farbgeschmack! Da gehören für me dunkle Räder dran.



Bitte 

Ich fang schon mal das sparen an 
Und gleichzeitig tu ich noch meine Liebste 
Ich glaube ich muss morgen mal zum Stenger


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Wer ist Stenger?


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

Sieht echt super aus.

Die sollen endlich mal das Demo 09 zeigen. 
Aber so wie es aussieht wirds nächstes Jahr wohl ein Canyon Torque als Freerider... Demo in vernünftiger Austattung ist echt unbezahlbar.


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> *Wer ist Stenger*?



Bernd  http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav


Guckst du mein Tarmac SL 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

Nuggets schrieb:


> Hi, das ist mein Einstand ins Forum.
> 
> Mein Bike:
> 
> ...



Sieht super aus.
Dein Luftventil ist bei "Schwalbe" beim "w", aber sollte beim "a" sein.
Jaja, klugsch ei sser

@fritzbox: ihh, ein Rennrad


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Bernd  http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav
> 
> 
> Guckst du mein Tarmac SL 2



Sehr schick,
meine Haus, mein.... und mein bike.
Nur fliegen ist schöner.


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

Bist du denn der fliegende?


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> @fritzbox: ihh, ein* Rennrad*



Hab sogar 2 von denen


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hab sogar 2 von denen



Na dann mein Beileid.

Rennrad ist absolut nicht meins.


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mal fliege, dann sieht das anders aus und es ist meistens auch nicht so Zielgerichtet und das "Ergebnis" ist bis zum Aufschlag offen.
Aber Spaß machts meistens auch.


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Na dann mein Beileid.
> 
> Rennrad ist absolut nicht meins.



Hab auch noch 2 MTBs


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hab auch noch 2 MTBs



DAS hört sich in meinen Ohren schon besser an.


Ich arbeite noch an meinem zweiten, aber das wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr.

Die Frage ist nur ob das oder das.


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> DAS hört sich in meinen Ohren schon besser an.
> 
> 
> Ich arbeite noch an meinem zweiten, aber das wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr.
> ...



Ich habs mehr mit dem bergauf fahren 
das geht ja mit denen fast nicht


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich habs mehr mit dem bergauf fahren
> das geht ja mit denen fast nicht



Dafür gibts ja Lifte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuggets (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Sieht super aus.
> Dein Luftventil ist bei "Schwalbe" beim "w", aber sollte beim "a" sein.
> Jaja, klugsch ei sser



Hatte mehr darauf geachtet, dass sich die Felgenaufkleber und die Reifenaufschrift unten decken. Das hätte mein ästhtetisches Empfinden mehr gestört, wenn das nicht gestimmt hätte.


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hier ist schon mal ein Bildchen vom neuen Epic  und hier der Link zum Foddo http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...d_mtb_intro08/gallery-specialized_mtb_intro08



Hast Du auch Fotos vom Hardtail s-works carbon. Ich hoffe das bringen die auch neu raus. so mit 900 gr. !
Das könnte ich mir noch als drittbike vorstellen. Hardtail macht mir auch Spaß. Und so ein 7 kg bike hat doch was im Gelände.


HABES ES SCHON GEFUNDEN.
SIEHT ABER BÄÄHH oder gewöhnungsbedürftig aus


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juli 2008)

@ Rammstein 
Zu faul den Link anzuklicken


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> @ Rammstein
> Zu faul den Link anzuklicken



Oha.. Da kannst ja gleich damit durch die Gegend kurven...


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Ist es das Alter? Oder ist es die Scheu vor neuem?
Schon die aktuelle Automode ist zum größten Teil widerlich.

Aber noch schlimmer als die Hardtailoptik finde ich den Zwang, die Hausgabel aufgedrückt zu bekommen! Sehr bedenklich, die Große nehmen den kleinen Randherstellern immer mehr Markt weg.

Nachdem ich nun GA No1 Carbon fahre, will ich nicht mehr zurück zur Standardgabel. Sie funktioneren einfach schlechter, die "Tauchgabel"!


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Oha.. Da kannst ja gleich damit durch die Gegend kurven...




Nö,
da kaufe ich mir doch lieber eines der neuen epic-race-marathonbikes!


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bilder!!!



Bitteschön:








Teileliste:
Antrieb komplett XT, außer XTR Umwerfer und LX Schalthebel (gibt irgendwann noch nen Tausch auf SRAM), Time Pedale, Nope N75 Laufräder, Marta mit 180/160er Scheiben, Maxxis Larssen/Crossmark Exception mit Schwalbe Ultraleicht-Schläuchen, Stütze ist noch die alte, die Setback-Thomson wird derzeit in eine gerade getauscht  , Syntace Duraflite mit Tune Barends.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## TT-296 (9. Juli 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönes bike. allerdings sieht die sattelklemmung schon sehr merkwürdig aus. da würd ich mich nicht raufsetzen wollen. da muss man ja fast angst haben, dass es nach vorne abknickt. Selbst wenn du die gerade stütze dran hast, würd ich fast noch empfehlen, nen kürzeren vorbau zu montieren, damit der sattel etwas nach hinten kann.

oder gibt's nach vorne gekröpfte stützen?! sähe aber sicher sehr eigenartig aus.


----------



## privilegia (9. Juli 2008)

Er muß doch nur eine ohne Setback montieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (9. Juli 2008)

Außerdem hängt die horizontale Sattelposition doch nicht nur vom Vorbau ab. Auch die Knie-Pedal-Stellung muss passen - so einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2008)

Hatte ich doch geschrieben, dass die Thomson Setback gegen eine Gerade getauscht wird. Und bis die Gerade da ist, fahr ich eben noch die alte vom Epic weiter. Und die Sitzposition passt perfekt. Bin 178cm groß, der Rahmen ist ein L, Vorbau ist ein 90mm 6°. Von der Länge her ist es nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz, Höhenunterschied zwischen Lenker und Sattel sind ca. 3 - 4 cm. Mit dem kurzen Vorbau sitz ich relativ weit hinter dem Vorderrad, sprich bergab fühlt man sicher sehr sicher. Durch die Länge insgesamt aber komm ich bergauf alles rauf, was vorher mit dem Epic auch ging. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> @ Rammstein
> Zu faul den Link anzuklicken



Wusste gar nicht, dass Specialized jetzt Corratec-Rahmen umlabelt. .

Außer dass es Carbon ist erinnert es frappierend an die Corratec Superbows.


----------



## fritzbox (9. Juli 2008)

Da waren die von Corratec mit ihrem Bow Design den anderen 10 jahre voraus


----------



## Fezzä__ (9. Juli 2008)

> Da waren die von Corratec mit ihrem Bow Design den anderen 10 jahre voraus



...deshalb gefällt mir das Speci!! definitiv der geilste Carbon-Rahmen den es zur Zeit (oder mindestens in Bälde) gibt!


mich würde die Detaillösung am ende des Sattelrohres (-Übergang zum Oberrohr) interessieren. gibt es da Fotos von? Danke


----------



## Stromberg_fan (9. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass Specialized jetzt Corratec-Rahmen umlabelt. .
> 
> Außer dass es Carbon ist erinnert es frappierend an die Corratec Superbows.



Tolle erkenntins...dies scheint wohl die erste Rahmenform zweier Hersteller zu sein die sich ähnelt..Skandal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juli 2008)

Warum so dünnhäutig? War doch nur eine Feststellung. Wäre es anders rum, wäre das Geschrei hier riesengroß .


----------



## Nickensen (9. Juli 2008)

Da hat er Recht. Dann würden hier sehr viele meckern - Corratec baut Specialized Rahmen nach - "Verbrennt die Hexer" oder "Hackt ihnen die Arme ab" etc.


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass Specialized jetzt Corratec-Rahmen umlabelt. .
> 
> Außer dass es Carbon ist erinnert es frappierend an die Corratec Superbows.



Rein optisch sieht dieser Rahme für mich doch viel schöner aus.
Halt nach mtb.


----------



## Rseven (9. Juli 2008)

was wilst uns damit sagen?
Is n Scott. Ich bleib dabei, die neue produktpalette is geil! Nur die Preise sind kacke.
Gibts auch ein neues M5?


----------



## fritzbox (9. Juli 2008)

Rseven schrieb:


> was wilst uns damit sagen?
> Is n Scott. Ich bleib dabei, die neue produktpalette is geil! *Nur die Preise sind kacke.*
> Gibts auch ein neues M5?



Die neuen Preise oder noch die alten ???


----------



## DerJohny (9. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand von euch Specialized Fans ne Ahnung, wo ich den aktuellen S-Works Carbon Frame in schwarz zu einem fairen Preis in 19Zoll erhalte???

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

DerJohny schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Specialized Fans ne Ahnung, wo ich den aktuellen S-Works Carbon Frame in schwarz zu einem fairen Preis in 19Zoll erhalte???
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Tipps!



Versuchs mal bei "Sattelfest" in Bielefeld, Ansprechp.: Thomas. 
Grüß ihn bitte von einem Münchner.

0521-97799369 von 11-18:30 aus Sa. +Mo..

Gruß Rammstein


----------



## Lateralus (9. Juli 2008)

Den schwarzen gibts nicht in D. Nur als Komplettrad.


----------



## crossmäxer (9. Juli 2008)

ich kann leider keine preise der neuen palette endecken... wo sind die?
grüße ben


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Den schwarzen gibts nicht in D. Nur als Komplettrad.



Das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Rseven schrieb:


> was wilst uns damit sagen?
> Is n Scott. Ich bleib dabei, die neue produktpalette is geil! Nur die Preise sind kacke.
> Gibts auch ein neues M5?



Gibt es denn schon Preisangaben?


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Gibs das Bild schon, hoffe nicht.


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Schick, der Rahmen auf diesem Foto.
Wird schon mit der Akzeptanz.



http://newflavors.bicycling.com/2008/07/specialized-200.html


----------



## Rseven (10. Juli 2008)

ne, Preisangaben gibt es noch nicht.
Ich glaube fürs epic ist schon ein pfundpreis raus.
Aber ich glaube da was von 20% Preisaufschlag gehört zu haben.


----------



## TT-296 (10. Juli 2008)

Rseven schrieb:


> ne, Preisangaben gibt es noch nicht.
> Ich glaube fürs epic ist schon ein pfundpreis raus.
> Aber ich glaube da was von 20% Preisaufschlag gehört zu haben.



nö ... "nur" 19% Aufschlag. Nämlich unsere MwSt.
der Aufschlag bezog sich aber nur auf die Pfundpreise. Ich glaub nicht, dass ein genereller Preisanstieg um 1/5 geplant ist. Hab da die alten Preise nicht im Kopf aber das wäre dann doch ein zu großer Sprung.


----------



## TT-296 (10. Juli 2008)

Hier kursierten ja bislang immer nur die Bilder vom S-Works Epic.

Hab jetzt mal die Bilder der kompletten Epic-Familie gefunden.

Specialized Marathon Carbon Disc 2009:





Specialized Expert Carbon Disc 2009:





Specialized Epic Marathon Disc 2009:





Specialized Epic Expert black Disc 2009:





Specialized Epic Expert white Disc 2009:





Specialized Epic Comp black Disc 2009:





Specialized Epic Comp red Disc 2009:





Specialized Epic 2009:







Also mein optischer Favorit ist das Expert Carbon. 

Ob das so clever ist, das Comp optisch nah am S-Works zu platzieren, möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Die Epic-Einsteiger freut's sicher, aber wenn man für's Topmodell wohl mehr als das Doppelte hinlegt, sollte der Unterschied nicht erst auf 5m Entfernung deutlich werden.


----------



## Hellspawn (11. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Bilder 
(gefällt mir trotzdem nicht )


TT-296 schrieb:


> Ob das so clever ist, das Comp optisch nah am S-Works zu platzieren, möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Die Epic-Einsteiger freut's sicher, aber wenn man für's Topmodell wohl mehr als das Doppelte hinlegt, sollte der Unterschied nicht erst auf 5m Entfernung deutlich werden.



Das war doch schon die ganze Zeit so, oder? Zumindest bei Stumpi


----------



## privilegia (11. Juli 2008)

Ist ja sehr interessant mit den Rock Shox Gabeln in der Carbon-Variante. Also so schlecht ist das mit dem Adapter von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll wohl nicht. Man sieht es zumindest nicht gleich!
Mein Favorit ist Expert Carbon und das S-Works. Am besten hat mir das kupferähnliche aus dem Jahrgang 2007 !
Den Carbonhinterbau hat wohl nur das S-Works???


----------



## TT-296 (11. Juli 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist ja sehr interessant mit den Rock Shox Gabeln in der Carbon-Variante. Also so schlecht ist das mit dem Adapter von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll wohl nicht. Man sieht es zumindest nicht gleich!



Naja, ich glaub, das liegt ein wenig daran, dass beim expert carbon ne weiße gabel vor weißem hintergrund abgelichtet wurde. wenn man genau hinschaut, finde ich schon, dass es etwas merkwürdig aussieht, wie die normale gabelbrücke auf das dicke steuerrohr trifft.

die alu-modelle habe aber anscheinend alle 1 1/8 zoll behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (13. Juli 2008)

habe die info, das beim händler treffen der liefertermin für´s epic 4.2009 sein wird. na schönen dank


----------



## Dirkinho (14. Juli 2008)

Was für ne Rock Shox ist denn da bei den Carbon Varianten verbaut? Reba U-Turn?


----------



## 007ike (14. Juli 2008)

Sid


----------



## Dirkinho (14. Juli 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Sid



mit U-Turn? Hatte ich noch garnicht gelesen.


----------



## Lateralus (14. Juli 2008)

Kannste auch nicht - gibts nämlich nicht. Die Markierungen auf den Standrohren dienen nur der Abstimmung.


----------



## Dirkinho (14. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kannste auch nicht - gibts nämlich nicht. Die Markierungen auf den Standrohren dienen nur der Abstimmung.



verstehe, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (14. Juli 2008)

Wollte RS 2009 nicht auch Gabeln mit 1 1/8 1,5 Zoll Schaft bringen oder war das nur Fox?
die würden doch sicher gut in den Carbon rahmen passe. Persönlich fände ich eine Durin auch nicht schlecht, aber die China gabeln sind halt billiger ;-)
Das Epic Marathon finde ich mal schön in sid blau


----------



## erny... (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo, da wir hier jetzt schon so viele Infos zum neuen Epic haben, wollt ich mal fragen, ob schon jemand was von den 2009ern Stumpjumper FSR weiß (Bilder, oder sonstiges)? Wäre cool, wenn da schon jemand was wüsste und ein bisschen was durchsickern ließe.
mfg erny...


----------



## keroson (14. Juli 2008)

geh zum nächsten Specialized Händler, die dürften mittlerweile alle mal die neuen Modelle getestet haben. (Zumindest zum test wurde die Sie eingeladen, und so viel ich weiß war heut der letzte Tag der Hausmesse)


----------



## TT-296 (14. Juli 2008)

erny... schrieb:


> Hallo, da wir hier jetzt schon so viele Infos zum neuen Epic haben, wollt ich mal fragen, ob schon jemand was von den 2009ern Stumpjumper FSR weiß (Bilder, oder sonstiges)? Wäre cool, wenn da schon jemand was wüsste und ein bisschen was durchsickern ließe.
> mfg erny...



also außer neuen lackierungen scheint's da keine großen veränderungen zu geben. seine neues erscheinungsbild hat das stumpi ja schon dieses jahr bekommen. ich denke, da ändert sich die nächsten 2 jahre wenig.

so sieht das neue s-works stumpjumper 2009 aus:







... wobei mir das 08er in der lackierung besser gefällt.


----------



## TT-296 (14. Juli 2008)

achja folgende sind 2009 noch neu:

Stumpjumper HT (wurde hier ja schon gezeigt) 
Big Hit
SX Trail


----------



## Jobo21 (19. Juli 2008)

allo,
hier mal ein kleines Update meines Schätzchens,
Federgabel Kassette und Schaltwerk sind neu.Drum jetzt auch 9,95kg schwer.



















Teileliste:

Rahmen:             Specialized S-Works M5 2007
Gabel:                 Rock Shox SID Race 2009  Pushloc
Laufräder:           DT Swiss XR4.1d - 240 SNabe vorne Hügi 240 
Schnellspanner:  Carbon-Ti
Reifen:                Racing Ralph 2,1
Schläuche:           Michelin Aircomp Latex 
Schaltwerk:         XTR RD-M 972
Schalthebel:       XTR SL-M970
Schalthüllen:       Nokon
Umwerfer:          XTR FD-M 970
Kurbel:               XTR FC-M970
Pedale:                PD-M 959
Kette:                  CN 7701
Kassette:             XT M 770
Griffe:                 Procraft Superlite
Steuersatz:          Tune Bobo
Vorbau:              Syntace F99 90mm
Lenker:              Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Bremse:             Avid Juicy Ultimate
Sattelstütze:       Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel :               Specialized Phenom SL 143mm
Sattelklemme:   Tune Würger 
Schrauben:         Titan+Alu
Computer:          CM434
Rahmenschutz Unterrohr: BBB 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön


----------



## Nickensen (19. Juli 2008)

Von mir auch ein 
Sehr clean(e) und edle Optik !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TheNRG (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu im Forum und hab nun diesen Tread hier entdeckt. Ich hab nun seit 3 Wochen ein Epic Expert FSR in Größe L. Also kein Carbon Rahmen, daher wohl kaum so leicht wie hier die meisten zu haben scheinen. Welche gewichtsreduzierenden Maßnahmen sind den in Ordnung ohn dabei an Stabilität und Verwindungssteifigkeit einzubüßen? Da ich nicht zu den leichtgewichten gehöre mit meinen 185 und 87kg habe ich leichte bedenken. Bin dankbar für jeden sachdienlichen Hinweis.

Grüße
TheNRG


----------



## privilegia (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich nenne mal ein paar Punkte:

Sattel + Stütze
Lenker und Vorbau
Laufräder und Reifen

ansonsten dann weitere Komponenten wie Kurbeln+Innenlager 
und leichtere Bremsen. Wobei die letzten Sachen wirklich nur zu ersetzen sind, wenn es finanziell nicht in den Ruin geht! Denn XT und Avid ist schon ganz ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wieviel die Specialized/DT Laufräder wiegen, aber ich denke dort kann man ggf. etwas sparen, dann noch bei Reifen, Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze, Sattel und Kurbeln. Je nach Anspruch, Budget und Priorität...


Ist eigentlich schon was zum Preis des 2009er Epic Expert bekannt?


----------



## TheNRG (20. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfen, gibt es da bestimmte bzw besonders empfehlenswerte Teile die ich in betracht ziehen sollte? Als Lenker dachte ich da an den S-Works Carbon Lowrise. Beim Kurbalsatz überlege ich noch XTR oder Race Face Deus. Kassette würde ich auch gern gegen SRAM PG-990 tauschen, ist momentan ne HG50. Die Laufräder wollte ich gegen nen Custom Laufradsatz (DTSwss 4.2d Rims, DT 370er 6-Loch Naben, DT Super Comp Speichen mit DT Prolock ALU Nippel 239,-EUR) tauschen da ich einen LRS für Strasse haben wollte. Was sagt ihr Profis dazu? Andere empfehlungen willkommen. Übrigens, wenn leute aus dem Kölner Raum noch nen mitfahrer suchen ich wäre offen für fast alles, so lange es meine Fitness nicht übersteigt ;-) Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich würde da eher nicht auf die S-works Teile setzen, such Dir lieber was schönes von Syntace o.ä.!


----------



## ccpirat (20. Juli 2008)

Die Sram Kassette ist zu schwer. Nimm einfach eine XT, ist leicht und günstig.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Juli 2008)

TheNRG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu im Forum und hab nun diesen Tread hier entdeckt. Ich hab nun seit 3 Wochen ein Epic Expert FSR in Größe L. Also kein Carbon Rahmen, daher wohl kaum so leicht wie hier die meisten zu haben scheinen. Welche gewichtsreduzierenden Maßnahmen sind den in Ordnung ohn dabei an Stabilität und Verwindungssteifigkeit einzubüßen? Da ich nicht zu den leichtgewichten gehöre mit meinen 185 und 87kg habe ich leichte bedenken. Bin dankbar für jeden sachdienlichen Hinweis.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe das 07er Epic Expert. Das unterscheidet sich ja nicht so sehr von deinem.
Getauscht habe ich bis jetzt Lenker und Vorbau und Stütze gegen Syntace Duraflite Carbon, F99 und P6. Sattel ist jetzt eine Toupe.
Am meisten hohlst du bei den Laufrädern raus. Die orginalen sind Sackschwer!!! Dura Ace Kassette noch drauf und andere Reifen und du bist bei 11kg.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2008)

Zu der Syntace Kombo habe ich Ihm auch vorhin geraten...

Alleine wenn man die Specialized Reifen gegen Conto Race King o.Ã¤. tauscht lassen sich bei besserer Perfomance fÃ¼r 50-60â¬ schon 200-250g sparen...


----------



## privilegia (20. Juli 2008)

Nimm bitte eine Thomson Stütze!!!
Ich zitiere mal sinngemäß: 
"Eine Thomson gehört in ein Specialized (S-Works), wie das Kreuz in die Kirche!"
 Danke an den Autor dieses Spruches!


----------



## TheNRG (20. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Tips. Ich werd die Tage mal meinen Händler beehren und mir mal ein paar Sachen ansehen. Was sagt ihr denn zu meinem geplanten Laufradsatz?
DT Swiss Felgen 4.2d
Naben DT370 6-Loch
Speichen Super Competition
Nippel Prolock Alu

Danke nochmals für eure Tips

Grüße


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2008)

370er sind völlig unnötig. Nimm 240er. Leichter und auch bei Deinem Gewicht problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (21. Juli 2008)

Sind euch bei den neuen Epics mal die braunen Felgen aufgefallen? Was denkt sich Specilaized dabei? Sowas hässliches hab ich lange nicht gesehen! Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Nickensen (21. Juli 2008)

@ 007ike 

Dann wirst Du bei meinem Rad ja das kotzen kriegen. 

Hab die Felgen ja noch gar nicht bemerkt ! Das wären die perfekten Felgen für mein Stumpjumper !
Was die wohl kosten mögen ???


----------



## Mareskan (21. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was zum Preis des 2009er Epic Expert bekannt?



Moin zusammen,

ich war auch letzte Woche beim Händler-Meeting im Schwarzwald und was Preise angeht .. das Händlerbook soll kurz vor der Eurobike an die Specializedhändler ausgeliefert werden. Es gab keinerlei Infos was die Bikes 2009 kosten sollen. Auch was Lieferzeit/Termine angeht wurden keine Infos genannt. Spätestens zur Eurobike kann man verläßliche Infos geben. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## zotty (22. Juli 2008)

lieferzeit für die carbon-versionen ab 9-10.2008 und die alu ab 4.2009. laut aussage händler.


----------



## 007ike (22. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ 007ike
> 
> Dann wirst Du bei meinem Rad ja das kotzen kriegen.
> 
> ...



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde die Farbe Braun nicht schlecht. Aber schau dir mal das silberne Epic mit der blauen Sid an, dazu dann die braunen Felgen, das ist wirklich böse!!!:kotz:


----------



## Nickensen (22. Juli 2008)

Soll wohl zu dem braunen Dämpfer passen. Aber wie die auf diese Kombi gekommen sind, weiß nur der Teufel. Obwohl man wieder sage könnte, Specialized schwimmt gegen den Strom des Einheitsschwarz.....

Naja

Gruß

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi, vor 2 Wochen war ich für eine Woche zum trainieren mit dem Bike in den Alpen unterwegs, Ende vom Lied Training war super, aber am letzten Tag ist mir der Rahmen gerissen ( das Sitzrohr, an der oberen Schweißnaht des Sitzdom`s).





 Zu Hause angekommen, direkt reklammiert und auch von Specialized problemlos anerkannt. Mein Händler fragte mich noch ob ich wirklich wieder einen M Rahmen haben wollte, weil ein L wäre bei meiner Größe passender. Nun gut, sagte ich, ordern wir den Ersatzrahmen in L (nun fängt das Schlamassel an). Heute hab ich den Rahmen abgeholt....








optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut. Hab einen solchen Rahmen in Natura auch noch nicht gesehen. Soll ein Marathon sein, der Hauptrahmen ist anostisiert und der Hinterbau, schwarz gepulvert. Das geile am Hauptrahmen ist das Titanfinish. Vom Gewicht her, ist der Marathonrahmen in L, ca 100gr. schwerer wie der S-Works in M. Nur, jetzt gehts los, hatte ja nicht an Schaftlänge usw gedacht bei meiner Bestellung des größeren Rahmens. Zu Hause kam dann die Quittung, mein glaub ich, 2 Monate alte R7 MRD Absolut, ist vom Schaft her für den neuen Rahmen 3cm zu kurz, das heißt, ich muß mir schon wieder ne neue Gabel besorgen. Nur was mit gescheiter Funktion würde gut zu dem Rahmen passen? Hatte schonmal an ne schwarze Durin gedacht. Desweitern finde ich passen die ganzen roten Parts wie Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schnellspaner, Schrauben und Nokons nicht mehr (schwarz wäre besser), sollte wer Intresse an nem Tausch oder Kauf haben, bitte per PM melden. Desweitern bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht meine heiß geliebte, fast neue, weiße Formula wieder abgeben soll, weil ne schwarze besser passen würde (das selbe mit meinem Speedy (nur dafür hab ich noch ne Lösung, da ich auf einem RR einen schwarzen ausmustern wollte)). Für Tips bin ich dankbar, möchte aber möglichst viele Teile meines "alten" Epics übernehmen.


----------



## TT-296 (25. Juli 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


>



Mal ne andere Frage:
Wie hast du die starke Abnutzung des Specialized-Schriftzug am Oberrohr hinbekommen? An der Stelle scheuert doch gar nichts.


----------



## TT-296 (25. Juli 2008)

noch was ... ich seh gerade, du hast auch die look quartz drauf. ich hab mir die auch geholt, aber zu ner wirklichen ausfahrt ist es noch nicht gekommen, weil mir bislang meinen neuen sidis fehlten. jetzt hab ich alles da und die platten rangeschraubt doch nun hab ich das problem, dass die linke seite schwerer einklickt (nur mit großem druck) während die rechte butterweich klickt. hat jemand ein ähnliches problem mit den pedalen? gibt sich das nach einiger zeit? ich will ja auch nicht verschiedene distanzstücke links und rechts fahren. oder soll ich die reklamieren?


----------



## Racer09 (25. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Wie hast du die starke Abnutzung des Specialized-Schriftzug am Oberrohr hinbekommen? An der Stelle scheuert doch gar nichts.



Das war absolut nicht schwer, sind in der 2. Woche durch nem gedrosselten Hochdruckreiniger bei nem Bekannten fleigen gegangen. Die Beschriftungsqualität, speziell diese Jahrgangs ist sehr mies gewesen.


----------



## Racer09 (25. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> noch was ... ich seh gerade, du hast auch die look quartz drauf. ich hab mir die auch geholt, aber zu ner wirklichen ausfahrt ist es noch nicht gekommen, weil mir bislang meinen neuen sidis fehlten. jetzt hab ich alles da und die platten rangeschraubt doch nun hab ich das problem, dass die linke seite schwerer einklickt (nur mit großem druck) während die rechte butterweich klickt. hat jemand ein ähnliches problem mit den pedalen? gibt sich das nach einiger zeit? ich will ja auch nicht verschiedene distanzstücke links und rechts fahren. oder soll ich die reklamieren?



Bei mir machen die keine Probleme, hatte anfang zu viel U-Scheiben unter den Cleats, nur seit dem ich sie passend abgestimmt habe


----------



## TT-296 (25. Juli 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Bei mir machen die keine Probleme, hatte anfang zu viel U-Scheiben unter den Cleats, nur seit dem ich sie passend abgestimmt habe



naja, wenn ich die distanz um 0,5mm erhöhe, klicken natürlich beide gleich gut, blos dann hab ich natürlich bei der rechten minimal abstand zwischen schuh und trittfläche (nicht metallbügel) während die linke seite komplett aufliegt. und abstand soll ja nicht sein, damit man ne bessere kraftübertragung und standsicherheit hat.


----------



## kona86 (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde Ihn mal so aufbauen.....
Gibt einige Titanbikes die auch mit weißen Parts aufgebaut sind und sehr geil aussehen.  Das mit der Gabel ist natürlich richtig ärgerlich.


----------



## Raptus (25. Juli 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde die Farbe Braun nicht schlecht. Aber schau dir mal das silberne Epic mit der blauen Sid an, dazu dann die braunen Felgen, das ist wirklich böse!!!


Blau/Braun ist in anderen Bereichen keine unübliche Farbkombi. So schlecht find ichs wirklich nicht. Da bin ich schon viel eher vom ewigen Schwarz/Primär-Rot gesättigt


----------



## Lateralus (25. Juli 2008)

So da ja gerade große Umtauschaktion hier im Speci-Bereich ist (DamDam, Racer09...), habe ich in der letzten Woche auch meine Carbon-HT-Rahmen eingeschickt. Er hatte eine Beschädigung am Unterrohr und das Sitzrohr war so weit gearbeitet, dass es nicht möglich war, die Stütze knackfrei zu montieren. Egal ob mit Paste oder ohne - immer entstanden Geräusche. Nur wenn ich die Stütze (Thomson MP) mit Tesa umwickelt habe, war Ruhe.

Jedengalls ging Donnerstag mein Rahmen zu Speci, Dienstag stand mein neuer Rahmen dort und ich hab ihn angeholt.

Ergebnis: getauscht wurde ein 06er in einen 08er, und es gab sogar die schwarze Version, die hier offiziell nicht erhältlich war. Er ist nun disconly und die Kombination Rahmen+Steuersatz ist 120g leichter als beim 06er Außerdem ist auch der Kettenstrebenschutz nochmal 10g leichter. EIN TRAUM - DANKE SPECI

Hier mal Bilder.

Alter Rahmen mit Macke im Unterrohr:




Neuer Rahmen:




Rahmen nur mit Schaltauge und Flaschenschrauben (Alu):


----------



## fritzbox (25. Juli 2008)

@Lateralus 

Da hast du ja einen guten Tausch gemacht 
Scheixxe ich hab nix zum eintauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (25. Juli 2008)

@ Lateralus 


Der Teufel scheißt immer auf den dicksten Haufen !!!


----------



## Lateralus (25. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> Da hast du ja einen guten Tausch gemacht
> Scheixxe ich hab nix zum eintauschen


Danke. Allerdings ists auch nicht gerade schlecht, wenn alles heil ist und funzt, oder?



Nickensen schrieb:


> @ Lateralus
> Der Teufel scheißt immer auf den dicksten Haufen !!!


Mhm...


----------



## fritzbox (25. Juli 2008)

Heute bei meinem Händler einen Epic S-Works Rahmen entdeckt ganz in Rot  müsste ein 2006er sein oder ??
Muss ich direkt mal vorbeifahren und feilschen bevor die ganzen neuen kommen


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juli 2008)

Hat einer von euch den Phenom Gel am Bike und könnte mal Erfahrungen und/oder ein Bild im montierten Zustand posten?


----------



## TT-296 (25. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch den Phenom Gel am Bike und könnte mal Erfahrungen und/oder ein Bild im montierten Zustand posten?



Hatte auch anfangs überlegt, mir den zu holen, bin dann aber beim Toupe Team gelandet. Der ist echt super bequem und du sparst gegenüber dem Phenom ordentlich Gewicht. Ich fahr den bei kleineren Touren (<1h) auch mit ner normalen Jeans, ohne Probleme mit dem Sitzfleisch zu bekommen.


----------



## Lateralus (25. Juli 2008)

Wenns ein M5 ist, ist es ein 2005er. Bei Carbon ein 2007er.



fritzbox schrieb:


> Heute bei meinem Händler einen Epic S-Works Rahmen entdeckt ganz in Rot  müsste ein 2006er sein oder ??
> Muss ich direkt mal vorbeifahren und feilschen bevor die ganzen neuen kommen


----------



## Toni172 (25. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So da ja gerade große Umtauschaktion hier im Speci-Bereich ist (DamDam, Racer09...), habe ich in der letzten Woche auch meine Carbon-HT-Rahmen eingeschickt. Er hatte eine Beschädigung am Unterrohr und das Sitzrohr war so weit gearbeitet, dass es nicht möglich war, die Stütze knackfrei zu montieren. Egal ob mit Paste oder ohne - immer entstanden Geräusche. Nur wenn ich die Stütze (Thomson MP) mit Tesa umwickelt habe, war Ruhe.
> 
> Jedengalls ging Donnerstag mein Rahmen zu Speci, Dienstag stand mein neuer Rahmen dort und ich hab ihn angeholt.
> 
> ...



ist der neue ein größe "L" RAhmen ?????


----------



## Lateralus (25. Juli 2008)

18 Zoll - genau wie der ältere.


----------



## fritzbox (26. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wenns ein M5 ist, ist es ein 2005er. Bei Carbon ein 2007er.



Wenn schon dann Carbon 

Muß mal fragen was er dafür noch haben will ,der 2007er gefllt mir besser als der 2008er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (26. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch den Phenom Gel am Bike und könnte mal Erfahrungen und/oder ein Bild im montierten Zustand posten?



Hi,

habe den Gel probiert. Mir war der an der Spitze zu fett.
Ich bin dann beim Sl gelandet. Der ist zwar sehr hart aber dafür tut sonst nix weh oder drückt.
Kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Aber unbedingt probieren

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juli 2008)

Gibt es die 2008er HT S-Works Carbon in Deutschland nur in rot  ???


----------



## mph (26. Juli 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Gibt es die 2008er HT S-Works Carbon in Deutschland nur in rot  ???




JA!Nur im schönen S-Works rot..   Leider?!

@Lateralus Der neue Rahmen ist echt schön!!&er hat keine Canti-Sockel... 
Baust du ihn mit den Teilen des 06er Rahmen auf??

Gruß max


PS: wenn du UNBEDINGT willst > für 200,- geb ich dir auch mein "eingefahrenen" roten!!!


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juli 2008)

schade, schade......., dann muss ich mich um einen 2007 in schwarz kümmern. Die gibt es doch auch ohne Canti Sockeln. Oder ??
Das Gewicht für einen 19" dürfte ja dann so bei gut 1300g liegen.


----------



## deeptrain (26. Juli 2008)

@toni und spezialized hat dir einfach ein neuen gegeben??musstest noch was drauf zahlen???hab nach ewiger suche jetzt den 06er in schwarz gefunden!


----------



## Duempelhuber (26. Juli 2008)

Wo bleiben die Bilder zu den 09er Big Hit Modellen?

Will sehen! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (26. Juli 2008)

mph schrieb:


> JA!Nur im schönen S-Works rot..   Leider?!
> @Lateralus Der neue Rahmen ist echt schön!!&er hat keine Canti-Sockel...
> Baust du ihn mit den Teilen des 06er Rahmen auf??
> Gruß max



Nunja, wollte ich eigentlich. Leider ist der neue Steuersatz sher hoch und da ich meine Reba Team für den alten rahmen genau passend abgelängt habe, passt das nicht mehr. Schaft zu kurz. Jetzt hab ich mir ne neue Sid bestellt und nen passenden Marta-PM-Sattel. Kommt alles ca. Mittwoch. Ansonsten bleibts alles beim alten. Ich poste dann hier Bilder.



Toni172 schrieb:


> schade, schade......., dann muss ich mich um einen 2007 in schwarz kümmern. Die gibt es doch auch ohne Canti Sockeln. Oder ?? Das Gewicht für einen 19" dürfte ja dann so bei gut 1300g liegen.


Der 2007er ist etwas schwerer als der 2008er. Mein 18er Carbonrahmen wog mit Schaltauge, Flaschenschrauben und Lagerschalen fast 1400 g


----------



## luki100 (26. Juli 2008)

Mein S-works. Nach einigen Jahren Fully, wieder mal back to the roots. Und es fährt sich so geil. Kein Leichtbau aber absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## TT-296 (26. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder zu den 09er Big Hit Modellen?
> 
> Will sehen!
> 
> Grüße



einfach mal googlen oder hier im forum schauen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/8/_/large/Specialized_2009_Big_Hit_full_view-850-99.jpg


----------



## Duempelhuber (26. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> einfach mal googlen oder hier im forum schauen:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/8/_/large/Specialized_2009_Big_Hit_full_view-850-99.jpg



Hab ich ja gemacht. Hab extra hier im Forum nachgefragt 

Welche Version ist das?


----------



## TT-296 (27. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Welche Version ist das?



Big Hit FSR III ... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Specifreak (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hab gehört das es vom Epic 2009 keine Comp Version mehr gibt und erst mit Expert anfangen soll. Ist da was dran ?????


----------



## mph (27. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das es vom Epic 2009 keine Comp Version mehr gibt und erst mit Expert anfangen soll. Ist da was dran ?????





Hi, ich glaube nicht.

2-Seiten weiter hinten findet man diesen post...

Gruß MAx



TT-296 schrieb:


> Hier kursierten ja bislang immer nur die Bilder vom S-Works Epic.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal die Bilder der kompletten Epic-Familie gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Specifreak (27. Juli 2008)

den hab ich auch gesehen aber ich hab en bild mit nem epic plan für 2009 gesehen im internet wo nur die Carbon Epics drauf wahren und das Expert ich suchs noch ma


----------



## Specifreak (27. Juli 2008)




----------



## Leondad (28. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Hatte auch anfangs überlegt, mir den zu holen, bin dann aber beim Toupe Team gelandet. Der ist echt super bequem und du sparst gegenüber dem Phenom ordentlich Gewicht. Ich fahr den bei kleineren Touren (<1h) auch mit ner normalen Jeans, ohne Probleme mit dem Sitzfleisch zu bekommen.



Hab mir 2006 nen Toupe geholt, ist zwar sehr beqeume, fällt aber jetzt langsam in Einzelteilel auseinander. Vorne die Sattelnasenabdeckung ist schon mal nach 3 monaten abgebrochen, jetzt sind hinten die beiden Pseudo-Carbon dinger weg, und die Schale bricht auseinander. will mir im Herbst den Phenom holen, ich hoffe der ist stabiler.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

also ich fahr jetzt auch seit 2 Jahren einen Toupe und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ich persönlich find den sehr bequem was man am Anfang gar nicht denkt


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> also ich fahr jetzt auch seit 2 Jahren einen Toupe und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ich persönlich find den sehr bequem was man am Anfang gar nicht denkt



 100%ige Zustimmung


----------



## TT-296 (28. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> 100%ige Zustimmung



und ich pack nochmal ein paar prozent oben drauf


----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

2009 gibt es wie ganz hinten auf dem Bild zu sehen wieder einen schwarzen S-Works Hardtrailrahmen


----------



## TT-296 (28. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> 2009 gibt es wie ganz hinten auf dem Bild zu sehen wieder einen schwarzen S-Works Hardtrailrahmen



genau ... oder einfach 4 seiten zurückblättern


----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

sorry hab ich übersehn


----------



## randi (28. Juli 2008)

Mal eine andere Frage und zwar zum Tretlager. Die S-Works werden mit dem BB30 Tretlager und der passenden Specialized Kurbel ausgeliefert.
Welche "Tretlagergehäuse" sind denn in den anderen Carbon und Alu Epic`s verbaut??? Wenn die auch ein BB30 Tretlagergehäuse haben wie bekomme ich dann die Adapter oder Hülssen oder ??? aus dem Tretlager raus um ein BB30 Tretlager einzubauen. Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist soll mal egal sein, geht mir nur um die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juli 2008)

Noch wird das niemand genau wissen, aber ich denke, dass nur die S-Works-Modelle ein BB30-Lager haben werden. Da wird es dann auch Adapterhülsen für HT2-Lager geben. Die normalen Modelle werden bestimmt standardmäßig mit HT2-Lagergewinden kommen.


----------



## randi (28. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Noch wird das niemand genau wissen, aber ich denke, dass nur die S-Works-Modelle ein BB30-Lager haben werden. Da wird es dann auch Adapterhülsen für HT2-Lager geben. Die normalen Modelle werden bestimmt standardmäßig mit HT2-Lagergewinden kommen.



Hoffentlich nicht, wie sieht das denn bei den Rennrädern aus, haben da auch nur die teuren BB30???
Die Tretlagergehäuse haben doch bestimmt andere Außenabmessungen. Das heißt die müssen bei der Herstellung der S-Works Carbon-Rahmen andere Formen ... verwenden wie für die anderen Carbonrahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, stimmt. Dann werden die günstigeren Modelle bestimmt mit Adapterhülsen geliefert.



randi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, wie sieht das denn bei den Rennrädern aus, haben da auch nur die teuren BB30???
> Die Tretlagergehäuse haben doch bestimmt andere Außenabmessungen. Das heißt die müssen bei der Herstellung der S-Works Carbon-Rahmen andere Formen ... verwenden wie für die anderen Carbonrahmen???


----------



## privilegia (28. Juli 2008)

Gestern im Zittauer Gebirge. Sie treten immer nur paarweise auf, die scheuen "S-Works Hirsche" !


----------



## randi (28. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ok, stimmt. Dann werden die günstigeren Modelle bestimmt mit Adapterhülsen geliefert.



Hoffe unsere Hypothese stimmt.


----------



## TT-296 (28. Juli 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> ... die scheuen "S-Works Hirsche" !



wieso hirsche? hat doch keiner der beiden hörnchen.


----------



## TT-296 (28. Juli 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Gestern im Zittauer Gebirge. Sie treten immer nur paarweise auf, die scheuen "S-Works Hirsche" !



ist das eigentlich ne 1l-trinkflasche bei dem hinteren bike? die sitzt so dicht unterm oberrohr. Also bei meinem stumpi ist ne 0,7er absolutes maximum. und selbst damit ist es manchmal ganz schönes gefummel.

achja: wer waren eigentlich die epic-fahrer, die sich über den fehlenden 2ten flaschenhalter beim 09er epic beschwert hatten? also die beiden hier dürften sich wohl nicht dazuzählen. ich seh jedenfalls nur jeweils 1 flasche


----------



## privilegia (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich nicht beschwert, aber mein Kumpel hätte ne zweite Flasche gebrauchen können, aber die am Sitzrohr darf halt nicht groß sein, wie er später merkte. Ich bin ja noch mit CamelBak gefahren, da war das Wasser in der Flasche nur zur Erfrischung des Kopfes bei über 30 Grad!
Beide sind 0,75l groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

also ich fahr zwar ein Hardtrail aber mir reicht einen Flasche aus den wenn ich straße fahr kann ma an irgendner Tanke halten und im Wald ham wir ach immer noch irgendwelche Örtchen im Wald is eigentlich praktisch da kommt man so alle 10-20 km in irgend nen neuen ort


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> also ich fahr jetzt auch seit 2 Jahren einen Toupe und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ich persönlich find den sehr bequem was man am Anfang gar nicht denkt



Meiner ist am Freitag nach nur knapp einem Jahr an einem der beiden Stege in der Mitte gebrochen ! Vom komfort her ist es sicherlich einer der besten Sättel mit akzeptablem Gewicht, aber von der Haltbarkeit bi ich enttäuscht und habe mir erstmal für den Rest der Rennsaison nen Speedneedle gekauft. Im Herbst werde ich mal schauen was Specialized so tourentaugliches mit anständigem Gewicht im Angebot hat.


----------



## Specifreak (29. Juli 2008)

den würd ich ma an Specialized schicken bei meinem Freund warn die auch sehr freundlich und haben einen neuen geschickt aber der war erst en halbes Jahr alt


----------



## aquarace (29. Juli 2008)

Ich würde es trotzdem versuchen.
Einfach mal einsenden und ein bischen jammern
Da geht bestimmt was. Das darf auch nach 3 Jahren nicht sein


----------



## Black_Forest (29. Juli 2008)

Hey ich wollte mal mein neues Bike vorstellen. Habe es erst letzte Woche erhalten und ein freundlicher Händler aus Steindorf hat es mir zu geschickt. Es war das letzte seiner Art in Größe XL. Bin super mit zufrieden. Und die Farbe ist einfach genial, obwohl Geschmäcker ja variieren können.


----------



## luki100 (29. Juli 2008)

Scheinbar uninteressant und zu normal.


----------



## luki100 (29. Juli 2008)

luki100 schrieb:


> Scheinbar uninteressant und zu normal.


Meine natürlich mein S-Works HT


----------



## luki100 (29. Juli 2008)

Das meine ich


----------



## Lateralus (29. Juli 2008)

luki100 schrieb:


> Scheinbar uninteressant und zu normal.



Bleib mal locker - ein schönes Rad. Kein Thema.


----------



## TT-296 (29. Juli 2008)

luki100 schrieb:


> Scheinbar uninteressant und zu normal.



also als "normal" ist sicher kein s-works zu bezeichnen. das hebt sich ja allein vom preis schon von den übrigen modellen ab. allerdings würde es sich vielleicht anbieten, die leute hier mit ner frage a la "wie findet ihr's?" dazu zu motivieren, auch etwas zu schreiben. Hast du denn was verändert/individualisiert? und wenn ja - was? ein "standard"bike lässt immer nicht viel spielraum für lob oder kritik, wenn's nicht gerade das neueste modell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (29. Juli 2008)

mal was anderes ...
hatte neulich mal die probleme mit meiner gabel (fox talas 32) beschrieben. dass sie nach unbestimmter zeit einfach absinkt. im bikeladen dachten sie erst, dass es der luftdruck ist und haben den von 5 auf 7 bar erhöht. naja, der war dann doch nicht schuld, sondern die züge, die am hebel lang"schrammten". jedenfalls fährt sich das bike mit dem höheren druck ziemlich ruppig und ich würd mir das gern individuell abstimmen. 
... daher meine eigentliche frage:

was für ne dämpferpumpe könnt ihr empfehlen? gibt's da qualitätsunterschiede? gibt's sachen, auf die man beim kauf achten muss? und was kostet so'n teil überhaupt?

oder lohnt sich solch eine anschaffung überhaupt nicht und man lässt das öfter mal im laden checken?

PS: kann man mit ner dämpferpumpe auch die reifen aufpumpen? mach das bislang nämlich immer pi mal daumen mit ner handpumpe ohne mannometer. und vielleicht muss ich ja nicht 2 pumpen kaufen, wenn's ein adapter für die eine pumpe auch tun würde.


----------



## privilegia (30. Juli 2008)

Ja es gibt dort Qualitätsunterschiede! Bitte nicht die original Fox-Pumpe, die ist zu teuer. Aber probier vorher aus, wieviel Luft wieder raus geht, wenn du die Pumpe löst! Das war für mich das Hauptkriterium. Hol dir lieber eine eigene Pumpe, da ist es einfacher, auch wenn der Laden mal zu hat.
Man könnte auch Reifen aufpumpen (theoretisch und praktisch), aber dann ist der Tag vorbei, eh du fertig bist! Nimm lieber eine extra Pumpe dafür.


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ja es gibt dort Qualitätsunterschiede! Bitte nicht die original Fox-Pumpe, die ist zu teuer. Aber probier vorher aus, wieviel Luft wieder raus geht, wenn du die Pumpe löst! Das war für mich das Hauptkriterium. Hol dir lieber eine eigene Pumpe, da ist es einfacher, auch wenn der Laden mal zu hat.
> Man könnte auch Reifen aufpumpen (theoretisch und praktisch), aber dann ist der Tag vorbei, eh du fertig bist! Nimm lieber eine extra Pumpe dafür.



kannst du (oder jemand anderes) mir ne pumpe empfehlen? modell und preis. welche hast du denn? mein problem ist, dass ich die wahrscheinlich ohnehin bestellen muss und nicht im laden testen kann, weil lübeck in sachen mtb und mtb-zubehör nicht sonderlich umfangreiche kaufmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## Duempelhuber (30. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> mal was anderes ...
> hatte neulich mal die probleme mit meiner gabel (fox talas 32) beschrieben. dass sie nach unbestimmter zeit einfach absinkt. im bikeladen dachten sie erst, dass es der luftdruck ist und haben den von 5 auf 7 bar erhöht. naja, der war dann doch nicht schuld, sondern die züge, die am hebel lang"schrammten". jedenfalls fährt sich das bike mit dem höheren druck ziemlich ruppig und ich würd mir das gern individuell abstimmen.
> ... daher meine eigentliche frage:
> 
> ...



Eine eigene Pumpe sollte schon sein.
Jedes mal zum Händler gehen, nur um deinen Dämpfer/Gabel Druck zu überprüfen ist unnötig.

Hab diese hier, und kann nix negatives darüber berichten.
Ist auch nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## privilegia (30. Juli 2008)

Diese hab ich auch!


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2008)

Hier vorläufige Bilder vom Aufbau. Leider kriege ich erst Freitag meinen PM-Sattel fürs VR. Bis dahin passiert erstmal nix


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


>



wirklich nett anzuschauen. allerdings hätte ich bei der gabel eher zur schwarz-roten variante gegriffen. das weiß sticht doch sehr hervor und schreit gerade zu danach, im hinteren teil nochmal aufgegriffen zu werden, um das ganze mehr ins farbliche gleichgewicht zu rücken. da würd mir spontan nur ein weißer sattel mit roten akzenten einfallen:










die bleiben blos meist auf dauer nicht so schön weiß.


----------



## ullertom (30. Juli 2008)

ein Muß - so ein weißer Sattel bei dem Bike, der andere geht ja gar nicht

egal, wenn sich jemand so einen geilen Hobel aufbaut, hatt er bestimmt jedes Jahr die Kohle für einen neuen Sattel, oder?


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


>



was hast du da eigentlich für pedale drauf? ritchey wcs? die achse wirkt ziemlich lang ... als würde man breitbeinig ("etwas" übertrieben) drauf fahren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2008)

Jaja, ich weiss. Im nächsten Jahr kommt natürlich ein weisser Sattel.
Und ein neuer LRS, aber jetzt ist erstmal Ebbe in der Kasse. Übrigens greife ich das Weiss noch woanders auf - wartets ab.


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2008)

... und wenn du's optisch ganz rund machen willst, lässt du die bremssättel schwarz eloxieren. keine ahnung, was so ne sonderbehandlung kostet, aber als s-works-fahrer ... 

... oder auch weiß


----------



## mph (30. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiss. Im nächsten Jahr kommt natürlich ein weisser Sattel.
> Und ein neuer LRS, aber jetzt ist erstmal Ebbe in der Kasse. Übrigens greife ich das Weiss noch woanders auf - wartets ab.



Weiße Nokon´s??!!

Mir gefällt es echt gut! Der Rahmen ist halt echt schön!!

Die Avid Ultimate in weiß mit den^^ & nem weißen Sattel wären optisch bestimmt schön..

Aber ich fahr mein Hobel zurzeit auch mit silberner Fox & gelber Schrift auf den Maxxis na ja gelobt sei was schnell macht!!!

Gruß max


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juli 2008)

Hätte sich ja fast das SID Paket mit der Juicy angeboten ;-)

Die schwarz-rote Gabel hätte ich auch vorgezogen, mehr als den Sattel würde ich aber nicht mehr weiss machen.
Ggf noch Flaschenhalter, aber zwei-drei dezent gesetzte Akzente sollten reichen, lenkt sonst zu sehr vom schönen Rahmen ab...


----------



## Duempelhuber (30. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir gut dein Aufbau.

Zum Glück noch der "alte", schöne Rahmen.

Grüße
Duempi


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> ... aber jetzt ist erstmal Ebbe in der Kasse.



hier ein tuningtipp, um mit wenig geld nen weißen sattel hinzukriegen: 














gibt's für jeweils 9,50 EUR bei amazon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juli 2008)

Das und ne große Tröte am Lenker an nem S-Works Carbon und Du bist 100pro eines der meistfotografierten Motive auf jedem Festival 

Edit: Den ET Einkaufskorb nicht vergessen...


----------



## Duempelhuber (30. Juli 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hier ein tuningtipp, um mit wenig geld nen weißen sattel hinzukriegen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha...

Die mach ich mir an mein downhill bike.
Da respektiert mich danach jeder.


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2008)

Keine weissen Nokons, aber weisse Jagwires Nächstes Jahr nen weissen Sattel - Toupe, SLR Carbonio oder Speedneedle. Das kann ich mir dann noch überlegen.

Die Bremse bleibt auf jeden Fall, denn hinten passt die silberne Marta sehr gut zu den silbernen Ausfallenden. Vorne kommt der rote Sattel und passt gut zur Sid-Lackierung. Ich überlege aber, mir die Griffe der schwarzen Marta zu kaufen, meine Carbonhebel dranzubauen und die schwarzen Habel mit Carbon dann mit den beiden genannten Sätteln zu kombinieren. Aber das finde ich nciht sooo wichtig.

Die Pedale sind übrigens Ritchey V4 Pro.


----------



## prinz_f (30. Juli 2008)

die SID passt perfekt zum Rahmen  echt schön anzuschauen


----------



## schuberth1 (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich fahre jetzt den Toupe in weiss seit einem halben Jahr und über 1000 km. Meiner schaut noch so aus wie am ersten Tag. Vor allem, der ist saubequem. Habe auf dem Rennrad den Fizik Aliante, der passt plötzlich garnicht mehr.


----------



## mph (1. August 2008)

Hallo, hier mein S Works aktuell. Zur Zeit optisch nicht ganz stimmig, mit 90mm Fox. Sobald die Pace auch abgesenkt ist kommt sie wieder rein, dann ist es auch wieder unter 9 kg. Nach ein paar Hobby rennen & dem ein oder anderen km kann ich nur sagen: das Rad fährt sich echt genial!!! 














Gruß max


----------



## privilegia (1. August 2008)

Sehr schicke Pics und geniales Bike!
Wie wärs mit einer neuen SID?


----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2008)

Klasse Bike Poste dochmal ne Teileliste.


----------



## mph (2. August 2008)

hey, danke!!ne weiße gabel würde ihm sicher gut stehen, ist aber zur zeit nicht drin.. (die sid wäre auch mein Favorit!)

Teileliste muss ich mal aktualiesieren, hab aber leider nicht alle Gewichte.. War zu faul z.B. die nokon´s erst zu montieren und dann nochmal einzeln zu wiegen..Ich guck mal was ich machen kann..

Gruß max


----------



## Toni172 (2. August 2008)

@Lateralus und mph

Ihr habt doch beide ein 19" Rahmen. Oder ?????

@all
Kann Jemand mal eine günstige Quelle für einen 2008 S-Works nennen.
Und nochwas zu dem Rahmen. Ist der 2008 nur von der Lackierung anders als die 2007er Modelle, oder ist er auch leichter/steifer konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeY (2. August 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @all
> Kann Jemand mal eine günstige Quelle für einen 2008 S-Works nennen.
> Und nochwas zu dem Rahmen. Ist der 2008 nur von der Lackierung anders als die 2007er Modelle, oder ist er auch leichter/steifer konstruiert.




Also bei den Händlern sind die ´08 ausverkauft.... musste glück haben, wenn du noch einen (günstig) bekommst.
Der 2008 Rahmen ist ca 100g leichter, und mir kommt er auch steifer vor als der 2007, ist aber vllt nur subjektiv.


----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2008)

Meiner ist ein 18er Rahmen und er ist knapp über 100 g leichter als der 06er. Außerdem ist er disconly. Und der Steuersatz ist verbessert, was die Dichtungen und das Gewicht angeht. Außerdem ist die Sattelstützenklemme besser, da 10 g leichter und nur noch 1 Schraube. Und man hat Sichtcarbon!!


----------



## randi (2. August 2008)

Hi,

wieviel, bzw. wie wenig wiegt denn der S-Works Carbon Hardtail Rahmen. Wenn möglich bitte das netto Gewicht ohne Steuersatz..... und bei welcher Rahmengröße 

thx


----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieviel, bzw. wie wenig wiegt denn der S-Works Carbon Hardtail Rahmen. Wenn möglich bitte das netto Gewicht ohne Steuersatz..... und bei welcher Rahmengröße
> thx



Meiner wiegt nur mit Schaltauge (ohne Flaschenschrauben, Steuersatz usw) 1214 g in 18 Zoll disconly.


----------



## Racer09 (2. August 2008)

So, nun hab ich gestern Abend ein paar Stunden im Keller verbracht, rausgekommen ist folgendes...













Mit ein paar Teilen steh ich aber noch auf Kriegsfuß bin bin mir noch nicht schlüßig obs genauso bleibt, zb. der Umwerfer (mein fast neuer XTR Top Swing Umwerfer von vorigen Epic paßt leider nicht mehr, aus meiner Restekiste hab ich dann zb noch den alten, fast neuen XT hervorgezaubert, sowie auch die Sattelklemme. Nur das wichtigste, es rockt richtig, hab heute ne 4,5std lange Jungfernfahrt gemacht


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. August 2008)

Schön!

Mach's doch mal sauber und dann nochmal vernünftige Fotos.


----------



## Racer09 (2. August 2008)

Wenn ich dann mal wieder ein wenig mehr Zeit habe, werd ich auch nochmal neue Bilder machen. Diese sind nach dem Training, kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit vor der Haustür schnell endstanden. Wird aber sicher noch min ne Woche dauern, da ich diese Woche viel zu tun habe (Arbeiten, Vorbereitung fürs 24H Duisburg, Training usw.)


----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich aus Deiner Verkaufsaktion wegen der Farbumstellung geworden? Übrigens schönes Rad. Der Flaschenhalter muss aber leichter, ebenso der Umwerfer. Und was ist aus Deiner R7 geworden? Hattest doch ne weisse???


----------



## Racer09 (2. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Deiner Verkaufsaktion wegen der Farbumstellung geworden? Übrigens schönes Rad. Der Flaschenhalter muss aber leichter, ebenso der Umwerfer. Und was ist aus Deiner R7 geworden? Hattest doch ne weisse???



Bin noch am räumen im Keller wird die Tage was kommen von wegen Farumstellung. Die Gabel ist bereits bei ebay drin (Schaft war ja jetzt zu kurz und die Durin hab ich jetzt nur genommen, da ich super günstig drangekommen bin). Umwerfer ist wie gesagt ne Notlösung, da mein fast neuer XTR TopSwing von "alten Epic" leider nicht mehr paßt, hab mich da ziemlich drüber geärgert (ca 2 Monate alt und war richtig teuer für nen Umwerfer), nun bin ich erstmal froh das ich den XT noch hier rumfliegen hatte, damit ich fahren kann. Nach Duisburg werd ich mir weitere Gedanken über Modifikationen machen und diese dann auch umsetzten, bis dahin ist für sowas keine Zeit (haben da was vor und diese Woche steht dafür noch Training an).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (3. August 2008)

Schnelles Bike ist es ja. Allerdings gefallen mir die Bremsen nicht. Die sehen in weiß sehr klobig aus. Vernünftige Fotos wären mal eine Ansage.


----------



## randi (3. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Meiner wiegt nur mit Schaltauge (ohne Flaschenschrauben, Steuersatz usw) 1214 g in 18 Zoll disconly.



Hallo Lateralus,

Danke für die Gewichtsinfo.


----------



## 007ike (4. August 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Bin noch am räumen im Keller wird die Tage was kommen von wegen Farumstellung. Die Gabel ist bereits bei ebay drin (Schaft war ja jetzt zu kurz und die Durin hab ich jetzt nur genommen, da ich super günstig drangekommen bin). Umwerfer ist wie gesagt ne Notlösung, da mein fast neuer XTR TopSwing von "alten Epic" leider nicht mehr paßt, hab mich da ziemlich drüber geärgert (ca 2 Monate alt und war richtig teuer für nen Umwerfer), nun bin ich erstmal froh das ich den XT noch hier rumfliegen hatte, damit ich fahren kann. Nach Duisburg werd ich mir weitere Gedanken über Modifikationen machen und diese dann auch umsetzten, bis dahin ist für sowas keine Zeit (haben da was vor und diese Woche steht dafür noch Training an).



Wieso paßt der umwerfer nicht mehr? Haben die da was geändert an den Rohrdurchmesser?


----------



## privilegia (4. August 2008)

Das verstehe ich auch nicht! Ich habe schon mehrere Epics aufgebaut und habe bei den M5 immer solch ein XTR Umwerfer bestellt. Also Topswing mit Downpull. Der Durchmesser ist immer gleich geblieben, ansonsten gibt es ja Spacer. Topswing deshalb, weil die Schweißnaht am Sitzrohr immer gestört hat. 
@racer09: Schraub mal deine Cantibolzen noch raus!


----------



## TT-296 (4. August 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Schnelles Bike ist es ja. Allerdings gefallen mir die Bremsen nicht. Die sehen in weiß sehr klobig aus. Vernünftige Fotos wären mal eine Ansage.



Also ich finde die Juicy Ultimate als White Edition ist eine der schönsten Bremsen überhaupt. Allerdings würde ich sie an einem silbernen Bike wohl auch nicht verbauen. Das Bike sollte nen kräftigen Grundfarbton haben, damit solche weißen Hightlights richtig gut zur Geltung kommen können.


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

@TT-296: Das ist doch ne ORO Puro in weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (4. August 2008)

Also ich finde die Oro in weiß auch sehr schick! Aber am silbernen Bike fehl am Platze.


----------



## TT-296 (4. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> @TT-296: Das ist doch ne ORO Puro in weiß!



hoppla, da hab ich wohl nicht genau genug hingeschaut. Wobei mir die Avid dann doch noch etwas besser gefällt...


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hoppla, da hab ich wohl nicht genau genug hingeschaut. Wobei mir die Avid dann doch noch etwas besser gefällt...



Mir persönlich gefällt die Juicy auch besser......!


----------



## privilegia (4. August 2008)

Also ich finde die Hebelgeometrie und Duckpunkt bei Formula und Magura deutlich besser, als die der Juicy.
Hatte ja bis vor kurzem auch noch dieses Anschaffungsproblem. Habe mich für die Oro Puro entschieden.


----------



## Lateralus (4. August 2008)

Mir kommt diese ganze DOT-Schmiererei nicht mehr ans Rad.


----------



## privilegia (4. August 2008)

Ob nun Magura, Formula, Avid oder andere. Ist doch alles der gleiche Abwasch!


----------



## TT-296 (4. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> ... diese ganze DOT-Schmiererei ...



was meinst du damit?


Also ich kenn nur die Avid Juicy Seven von meinem eigenen Bike. Von daher kann ich bei anderen Bremsen nur die Optik beurteilen. Und was das angeht, ist die Ultimate White wirklich lecker anzuschauen. Allerdings hab ich bei bike24 auch gerade gesehen, dass sie nur für den cc-einsatz geeignet ist. Von daher wäre sie für mich ohnehin nicht geeignet.

Bei mir ist es ohnehin das erste Bike mit Scheibenbremse. Also das Bremsverhalten ist deutlich besser. Was mich allerdings richtig nervt, ist das starke "Pfeifen" bzw. "Scheppern" der 185er Scheibe am Vorderrad sobald ein wenig Seitenwind kommt und/oder ich einfach um eine Kurve fahre. Im Radladen sagte man mir, das sei normal bei Scheibenbremsen. Die Scheiben sollen sich aufschaukeln und dadurch diese Geräusche verursachen. Aber ist es wirklich so "normal"?! Kennt ihr das auch? Wisst ihr vielleicht, wie man diese "Lärmbelästigung" abstellen kann? Also die Schrauben an der Scheibe sind alle fest angezogen. Da hatte ich ja zuerst ein Problem vermutet.

Und gegen das unsägliche Quietschen, dass vergleichbar mit bremsenden Zügen ist und entsteht, wenn man in den Regen kommt und die Bremse nass wird, kann man wohl auch nichts machen. oder?


----------



## Racer09 (4. August 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht! Ich habe schon mehrere Epics aufgebaut und habe bei den M5 immer solch ein XTR Umwerfer bestellt. Also Topswing mit Downpull. Der Durchmesser ist immer gleich geblieben, ansonsten gibt es ja Spacer. Topswing deshalb, weil die Schweißnaht am Sitzrohr immer gestört hat.
> @racer09: Schraub mal deine Cantibolzen noch raus!



Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer ist folgendes, wenn ich den XTR Topswing auf die korekte Distanz zu den Kettenblättern einstelle, schlägt er mir, wenn ich áufs kleine schalte gegen den Drehpunkt der Schwinge oberhalb des Innenlagers. Somit ein nogo. Bei meine vorigen Epic hat er ja auch gepaßt, nur an dem halt nicht mehr.  Zum Thema Cantisockel, den Versuch diese zu entfernen hab ich ja schon unternommen, nur irgendein Depp bei Specialized hat die eingeklebt und wahrscheinlich mit mittelfest , oder hochfest, sodas sich beim Versuch der Demontage der Maulschlüßel (Qualitätswerkzeug, kein Billigschlüßel)aufgeweitet hat. Nun laß ich mir ein Spezialwerkzeug aus gehärtetem Stahl erodieren und dann haben die Cantibolzen keine Chance mehr.


----------



## HB76 (4. August 2008)

einwenig hitze hat bis jetzt jedes schraubensicherungsmittel überlistet. ach und richtig gutes werkzeug weitet sich nicht, das bricht einfach irgendwann.


----------



## Jobo21 (4. August 2008)

Bei mir waren die cantisockel auch unheimlich fest drin.
Hab dann mit einem Entroster ausm Geschäft, (ich denke da geht auch das WD40 Zeug) reingesprüht. Durch die Kriechfähigkeit und ein bisschen Einwirkzeit hat sie sich dann gelöst.

gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (4. August 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> einwenig hitze hat bis jetzt jedes schraubensicherungsmittel überlistet. ach und richtig gutes werkzeug weitet sich nicht, das bricht einfach irgendwann.



Schonmal ne Pulverbeschichtung nach nem erwärmen gesehen? sieht ziemlich sch.. aus, würde mal sagen so zerstört man den Lack. Und zum Thema Werkzeug, das bricht nicht einfach, verformt sich vorher (hab bei Gedore gelernt und Maschinenbautechniker und glaube zu wissen wovon ich rede).


----------



## Racer09 (4. August 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die cantisockel auch unheimlich fest drin.
> Hab dann mit einem Entroster ausm Geschäft, (ich denke da geht auch das WD40 Zeug) reingesprüht. Durch die Kriechfähigkeit und ein bisschen Einwirkzeit hat sie sich dann gelöst.
> 
> gruss Frank



Bei meinem vorigen Epic hatte ich das Problem auch, hab es da selbst mit leichtem warmmachen probiert (war ja eloxiert). Da ging garnicht. Hatte mir dann auf meiner alten Arbeit ein Spezialwerkzeug erodiert, damit gings super, find es aber leider nicht mehr, somit werd ich mir ein neues machen lassen.


----------



## promises (4. August 2008)

das Problem mit dem Umwerfer hatte ich auch, allerdings am Spark.
ich weiss nicht inwiefern man in deinem Fall am Umwerfer was abschleifen kann, bei mir ging es zumindest und er stößt nun nicht mehr an das Gelenk.


----------



## Lateralus (5. August 2008)

>>>FERTIG<<< Jetzt bei 9,67 kg.


----------



## Duempelhuber (5. August 2008)

Glückwunsch.

Der Sattel ist aber immernoch schwarz.


----------



## prinz_f (5. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> >>>FERTIG<<< Jetzt bei 9,67 kg.




 verdammt geiles Bike! 
Anderen Laufradsatz, wenn Kohle da ist - dann sollte das Gewicht noch viel traumhafter sein...


----------



## IGGY (5. August 2008)




----------



## fritzbox (5. August 2008)

Schönes S-Works ,aber kannst du mit der Sattelneigung fahren


----------



## Lateralus (5. August 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Der Sattel ist aber immernoch schwarz.



NOCH



prinz_f schrieb:


> verdammt geiles Bike!
> Anderen Laufradsatz, wenn Kohle da ist - dann sollte das Gewicht noch viel traumhafter sein...



Stimmt. Nach Laufradtausch im neuen Schnellspannern liegts bei 8,8 - 8,9 kg



IGGY schrieb:


>



Danke Dir



fritzbox schrieb:


> Schönes S-Works ,aber kannst du mit der Sattelneigung fahren



Wieso? Total bequem.

Hier mal ne Teileliste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (5. August 2008)

Echt schön ! Haste fein gemacht Latti ! 

Ein Top Bike !!!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## prinz_f (5. August 2008)

@Lateralus: weil du so ein Grammfuchser bist: evtl. könntest du auf einen Schlag gute 7 g sparen ohne Funktionsverlust.
Wenn dein Rahmen ein "dichtes" Tretlagergehäuse hat, d.h. keine Bohrung irgendwohinn, dann kannst du dir beim Innenlager die schwarze Kunststoffhülse sparen.


----------



## TT-296 (5. August 2008)

@lateralus: wirklich schönes, edles bike. das einzige, was mich optisch noch ein wenig stören würde, ist das silber der bremsen (griffe & hinten). griffe weiß und hinten auch (ja ich weiß, die ausfallenden sind auch silber  ). das rot der fr-bremse ist auch ganz nett, blos taucht es leider nirgends weiter am bike auf. über den kommenden weißen sattel hatten wir ja schon gesprochen.

... nicht falsch verstehen, das ist nur "feinheiten-gemäkel"  das bringt mein job mit sich, dass ich, gerade was die farbliche zusammenstellung betrifft, auf kleinste details achte. das bike ist ohne frage top.

mich würd interessieren, was es dich gekostet hat, die fr-bremse eloxieren zu lassen? Hab keine ahnung, was man für sowas investieren muss. blos wenn ich zum lackierer gehe und da frage, hätt ich gern nen vergleichswert.


----------



## Lateralus (5. August 2008)

Danke Euch

Die Zange am VR ist neu gekauft. Ich hatte ja vorher ne IS2000-Zange dran, die neue SID hat PM. Daher musste der silberne weg und ein neuer Sattel her. Einigemaßen passend zur Gabellackierung habe ich dann nen roten Sattel genommen.


----------



## mph (5. August 2008)

@Lateralus

sehr geil!! du bräuchtest noch schwarze MartaBremshebel..

Gruß Max


----------



## Lateralus (6. August 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> sehr geil!! du bräuchtest noch schwarze MartaBremshebel..
> Gruß Max



Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Sättel rot und silber, Griffe schwarz mit Carbonhebeln...mal sehen...erstmal nen weissen Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (6. August 2008)

endlich wieder stahl-stumpjumper
vorbau wird noch getauscht.


----------



## Lateralus (6. August 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Welches Baujahr istn das? Und bist Du zufällig Zeitsoldat?


----------



## tiegerbaehr (6. August 2008)

Wer von euch hat denn schon mal ein epic mit Rohloff aufgebaut?
Oder kennt ihr jemand, der das mal versucht hat?

Das wäre für den nächsten langen Winter möglicherweise, wenn es technisch geht, ein schönes Projekt.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (6. August 2008)

Ja,war mal vor ca.3 jahren in der Bike oder MB. da ist ein Profi mit nem gelben Epic mit Rohloff unterwegs gewesen.kann mich aber nicht an den Namen erinnern.
Ich denke aufgrund des Brains duerfte es ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## TT-296 (6. August 2008)

also das geht auf jeden fall:


----------



## TT-296 (6. August 2008)

k.m schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren mit Epic und Rohloff und bin nach wie vor begeistert.
> k.m



hab ich in nem anderen thread gefunden. schreib den user einfach mal an.


----------



## Nickensen (6. August 2008)

Oh man....wie kann man dieses schöne Rad nur so verunstalten ! Ist aber nur meine Meinung ! Die Griffe und die Schaltung sehen sowas von schwerfällig aus, das passt doch gar nicht zu dem feinen Rad !

Aber jedem das seine.....


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Lateralus (6. August 2008)

Ein wirklich häßliches Epic - schade drum. Als Sorglosfully kauft man sich kein Epic


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (6. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> also das geht auf jeden fall:



mir gefällt das epic überhaupt nicht mit rohloff!!!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. August 2008)

ach das ist ein epic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (6. August 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> ach das ist ein epic?



schnellmerker! am schriftzug erkannt?


----------



## Lizzard (6. August 2008)

Das das Epic hässlich ist liegt aber hier nicht an der Rohloff. Hab schon ein Epic mit M5 Rahmen in M und schwarz gesehen mit Rohlff und ansonsten auch stimmig aufgebaut und das sah extrem gut aus.

Bei melibokus-biker.de fährt einer eins.


----------



## TT-296 (6. August 2008)

also für die schönheit des bildes möchte ich mich nicht verantwortlich zeigen 
... habs einfach nur ergoogelt.


hast du denn ein bilder von dem besseren anschauungsmaterial?


----------



## Lizzard (7. August 2008)

Leider nicht.


----------



## TT-296 (8. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ohnehin das erste Bike mit Scheibenbremse. Also das Bremsverhalten ist deutlich besser. Was mich allerdings richtig nervt, ist das starke "Pfeifen" bzw. "Scheppern" der 185er Scheibe am Vorderrad sobald ein wenig Seitenwind kommt und/oder ich einfach um eine Kurve fahre. Im Radladen sagte man mir, das sei normal bei Scheibenbremsen. Die Scheiben sollen sich aufschaukeln und dadurch diese Geräusche verursachen. Aber ist es wirklich so "normal"?! Kennt ihr das auch? Wisst ihr vielleicht, wie man diese "Lärmbelästigung" abstellen kann? Also die Schrauben an der Scheibe sind alle fest angezogen. Da hatte ich ja zuerst ein Problem vermutet.
> 
> Und gegen das unsägliche Quietschen, dass vergleichbar mit bremsenden Zügen ist und entsteht, wenn man in den Regen kommt und die Bremse nass wird, kann man wohl auch nichts machen. oder?



wollt nochmal das thema bremsen anschneiden, da hier keine reaktion drauf kam. sind die beschriebenen geräusche wirklich "normal"?


----------



## jones (8. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> wollt nochmal das thema bremsen anschneiden, da hier keine reaktion drauf kam. sind die beschriebenen geräusche wirklich "normal"?



also, dass sich die scheiben aufschaukeln sollen ist quatsch!

geräusche kommen i.d.r. nur dann zusatande, wenn es naß ist, die bremse irgendwelchen dreck eingefangen hat (matsch) oder sie zu heiß wird.

auch schleifen sollte keine bremse...


----------



## flix f (8. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> wollt nochmal das thema bremsen anschneiden, da hier keine reaktion drauf kam. sind die beschriebenen geräusche wirklich "normal"?



abhängig von: Gabel, LR, Schnellspanner sowie Bremssen/ Scheiben und Belagskombination

bei Nässe können Scheibenbremsen "schreien" müssen aber nicht

evtl fals du Sinter Beläge fährst mal organische probieren

Bremssattel neu ausrichten, kann auch helfen -> braucht Geduld!! 

das Klingeln in der Kurve kann von vibrationen des VR kommen

schnellspanner überprüfen ob er richtig zu ist, wenn es einer mit "Plastik -gleitpfanne ist gegen XT tauschen!!


----------



## TT-296 (8. August 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> abhängig von: Gabel, LR, Schnellspanner sowie Bremssen/ Scheiben und Belagskombination
> 
> bei Nässe können Scheibenbremsen "schreien" müssen aber nicht
> 
> ...



Gabel: Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC (2007)
LR (vorne): Specialized (Nabe), Syncros FLR DS 23 (Felge), Speichen (k.A.)
Schnellspanner: Specialized Standard
Bremse: Avid Juicy Seven (185 vorne, 160 hinten)
Bremsbeläge: k.A.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Sinter-Belägen und organischen? Woran erkenne ich, welche ich drauf hab?
Auch wenn's peinlich zu erwähnen ist, aber ich krieg die Beläge auch irgendwie nicht aus der Bremse. Muss mir das wohl mal im Bikeladen zeigen lassen.

Was das "klingeln" in der Kurve (bzw. auch bei Seitenwind) betrifft, meinten die im Bikeladen auch, dass das normal sei, dass sich ds VR "aufschaukelt". Aber kann man da nicht vielleicht trotzdem etwas gegen machen?


----------



## VAN HALEN (9. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Epic "von der Stange".
Freu´ mich trotzdem, bin halt fan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (10. August 2008)

Ist ein schickes Bike! Aber anderer Sattel!


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. August 2008)

Genau, weisser Phenom SL wäre nett.
Und den Gabelschaft kürzen und den Vorbau wieder normal montieren.
Spacertrum mit negativ montiertem Vorbau und Riser schaut irgendwie merkwürdig aus.
Sonst wie gehabt schönes Epic.


----------



## Duempelhuber (10. August 2008)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Epic "von der Stange".
> Freu´ mich trotzdem, bin halt fan.



Sind doch von der Stange auch sehr gut.

Schönes Bike


----------



## TT-296 (10. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und den Gabelschaft kürzen und den Vorbau wieder normal montieren.
> Spacertrum mit negativ montiertem Vorbau und Riser schaut irgendwie merkwürdig aus.



also ich habe auch einen spacer"turm" und fahr meinen vorbau upside-down. und ich finde keinesfalls, dass es merkwürdig aussieht. dadurch, dass der vorbau nahezu parallel zur straße verläuft, gibt das dem ganzen bike optisch mehr vortrieb. achja, den dritten kritikpunkt (riser) erfülle ich auch


----------



## VAN HALEN (10. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> also ich habe auch einen spacer"turm" und fahr meinen vorbau upside-down. und ich finde keinesfalls, dass es merkwürdig aussieht. dadurch, dass der vorbau nahezu parallel zur straße verläuft, gibt das dem ganzen bike optisch mehr vortrieb. achja, den dritten kritikpunkt (riser) erfülle ich auch


 

Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. August 2008)

Geschmackssache...
Macht aber halt keinen Sinn.
Mit den Spacern kommt man in eine höhere Sitzposition, mit dem umgedrehten Vorbau senkt man die wieder ab, um letztendlich mit dem Riser wieder höher zu kommen.
Vorbau + mit weniger Spacern und Riser oder mehr Spacer, Vorbau - und Flatbar sind für mich nachvollziehbar.
So ist's für mich zumindest ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (10. August 2008)

Naja, zumindest für mich kommt ein Flatbar nicht in Frage. Finde nen Riser optisch um Längen besser. Am Hardtail ist ein Flatbar noch akzeptabel. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Um die Spacer werde ich auch nicht herumkommen, denn ich hab nicht vor, den Gabelschaft zu kürzen. Wer weiß, ob ich die Gabel nicht irgendwann mal an nem anderen Bike montieren oder verkaufen will. Wenn der Schaft dann zu kurz ist ...

Also bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig, als den Vorbau upside-down zu montieren, wenn ich ne sportliche Sitzposition erreichen will. 


Naja, eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch. Nämlich die Spacer über den Vorbau zu setzen. Sieht man ja auch ab und zu. Aber DAS sieht dann wirklich mies aus.


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. August 2008)

In der Menge auf jeden Fall.
Da das Epic ein XC Fully mit eher wenig Federweg ist stört ein Flatbar da eigentlich nicht wirklich.
Ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache.


----------



## TT-296 (10. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> In der Menge auf jeden Fall.
> Da das Epic ein XC Fully mit eher wenig Federweg ist stört ein Flatbar da eigentlich nicht wirklich.
> Ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache.



Stimmt schon. Da kann VAN HALEN dann für sich überlegen, was er an seinem Bike montiert. Bei nem Bike mit 140mm Federweg, wie bei meinem Stumpi, finde ich nen Flatbar aber eher deplatziert. Aber selbst da gibt's vielleicht den ein oder anderen, dem's gefällt.

Als ich das erste mal auf dem Bike saß (mit normaler Konfiguration), fand ich die Sitzposition einfach viel zu aufrecht. Mit gedrehtem Vorbau kam ich mir vor wie auf einem anderen, und vor allem viel sportlicheren, Bike mit deutlich mehr Vortrieb. Allerdings muss ich hinzusagen, dass hier in Lübeck auch nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit hatte, diverse Bikes (Specialized) mit verschiedenen Konfiguration und Geometrien zu testen. 

Jetzt fahr ich meine Gabel idR mit 120mm und bringe dadurch die Sattelhöhe und die Griffhöhe auf ein nahezu gleiches Niveau. Für mich eine ausgewogene Sitzposition. Wenn's bergab geht, geb ich der Gabel 140mm Spiel und bei längerem Uphill (oder auchmal beim Kilometerfressen auf Straße) geht's runter auf 100mm.


----------



## aquarace (12. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Epic COMP in Größe S mit kleinen Modifikationen
Phenom SL, gerade Sattelstütze, XT Kurbel mit Lager, X9 Trigger, 370ér Hinterradnabe, Flatbar mit Barends
und 100mm Vorbau


----------



## aquarace (12. August 2008)

Hier ein besseres Bild


----------



## TT-296 (12. August 2008)

also die bildqualität ist doch ziemlich ähnlich ... bloß das bike scheint beim 2ten bild sauberer zu sein.

ps: du hast bei den tuningmaßnahmen die satteltasche vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## aquarace (12. August 2008)

Stimmt es ist gewaschen und gestriegelt. 
Ja die Satteltasche,... die macht es aber nicht leichter ... nur
pannenresistent


----------



## sushijamamoto (13. August 2008)

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand schon Bilder von den neuen 2009 Stumpis?
Danke für die Infos und Grüsse euch.


----------



## TT-296 (13. August 2008)

sushijamamoto schrieb:


> Hat von euch vielleicht jemand schon Bilder von den neuen 2009 Stumpis?
> Danke für die Infos und Grüsse euch.



Da gibt's eigentlich nur beim Carbon-HT ne wirkliche Änderung. Auf ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, wurde das zur Genüge gezeigt und diskutiert. Bei den FSR-Modellen scheinen sich, auf den ersten Blick, nur die Lackierungen geändert zu haben. Hier mal ne komplette Übersicht mit HT, FSR & 29er:

http://calangobikers.wordpress.com/2008/08/07/specialized-stumpjumper/


----------



## sushijamamoto (13. August 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Da gibt's eigentlich nur beim Carbon-HT ne wirkliche Änderung. Auf ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, wurde das zur Genüge gezeigt und diskutiert. Bei den FSR-Modellen scheinen sich, auf den ersten Blick, nur die Lackierungen geändert zu haben. Hier mal ne komplette Übersicht mit HT, FSR & 29er:
> 
> http://calangobikers.wordpress.com/2008/08/07/specialized-stumpjumper/



SUPER, danke dir!
Dann werde ich mir mal mein neues schnuggelchen aussuchen und bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (13. August 2008)

sushijamamoto schrieb:


> SUPER, danke dir!
> Dann werde ich mir mal mein neues schnuggelchen aussuchen und bestellen...



also wenn sich wirklich nur die lakierung geändert haben sollte, empfehle ich dir, dich nach nem 2008er modell umzuschauen. da sollte sicher was zu sparen sein.


----------



## DAMDAM (14. August 2008)

Ich weiß es gehört in den Verkaufsthread aber vielleicht interessiert es ja hier auch jemanden, verkauft wird, weil ich ein gutes Angebot für ein neues habe  :

2008er Epic S-works Rahmen in "L" + Pace RC 39 + Thomsen Elite + XTR Umwerfer VB 2300 Euro oder auch Teile einzeln -> Angebote bitte per PN! Rechnung Rahmen und Garantieaustuschbeleg sind vorhanden ! 

Der Rahmen ist aus einem Garantieaustausch und wurde ca. 3 Wochen gefahren und daher neuwertig ! Schaut Euch die Bilder einfach an:

















Weitere Bilder in meinem Album!


----------



## crossmäxer (14. August 2008)

hi, ist das eine neue pace? weil deine alte vom scale müsste nicht ausreichend schaft gehabt haben...
grüße ben 
p.s. hab jetzt auch ne pace


----------



## Toni172 (14. August 2008)

was gibt es denn für ein neues ??


----------



## DAMDAM (14. August 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hi, ist das eine neue pace? weil deine alte vom scale müsste nicht ausreichend schaft gehabt haben...
> grüße ben
> p.s. hab jetzt auch ne pace



Habe getauscht. Diese paßt jetzt !


----------



## Danyel (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ab wann ca. das 2009er Big Hit verfügbar sein wird? Und ob eventuell schon was über den Preis bekannt ist?


----------



## montageständer (15. August 2008)

meines wissens nach sollen die ersten modele nach der euro-bike rausgehen


----------



## Danyel (15. August 2008)

Ok. Danke.

Habe vorhin auch ne Mail bekommen, von einem Händler, dass die Preise und Liefertermine nach der Eurobike bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## deeptrain (18. August 2008)

mein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (18. August 2008)

deeptrain schrieb:


> mein neues



poste mal bitte ein bild, auf dem man etwas mehr details erkennen kann. aber eines kann man jetzt schon sagen: für den spacerturm und die cantisockel wird's wieder "böse" kommentare geben


----------



## deeptrain (18. August 2008)

ja der spacerturm ist schon verschwunden!!!


----------



## Lateralus (19. August 2008)

Schönes S-Works. Poste doch mal ne Teileliste.


----------



## deeptrain (19. August 2008)

gabel:magura durin md80r
Lenker:syntace duraflite
bremsen. Formula oro
Sattel:selle italia slk
Sattestütze:specialized
Kurbel:schimao xt
Padale:Exustar
Schaltwerk.sram xo
Laufräder:ZTR Olympic
Nabe:Ringle
Reifen:Maxxis Crossmark
Umwerfer:XT


----------



## DAMDAM (20. August 2008)

Moin Moin 

@deeptrain

Ein sehr schönes S-works Hardtail ! Meine Planungen für das Frühjahr sehen auch ein Hardtail vor !

Da sich auf meine Verkaufsangebote kaum Leute mit realitischen Preisvorstellungen gemeldet haben  , werde ich mein Epic dieses Jahr erstmal noch weiter fahen und versuchen es mit, hoffentlich neuen Tuningteilen 2009, in Richtung 9,5 Kg zu bewegen! Im Moment wiegt es so wie auf dem Bild 9,84 Kg (Hauptsächlich dank der Pace, die mit 80mm an diesem Rad schon grenzwertig ist) !


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2008)

Bau doch ne Durin SL dran. Leicht, steif, farblich perfekt...was sind das eigentlich für KBs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (20. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bau doch ne Durin SL dran. Leicht, steif, farblich perfekt...was sind das eigentlich für KBs?



Ich hatt gehofft die Sid WC kommt mit Carbonkrone in weiß ! und ne Ultimate MAG SL sowie ne neue Stütze, Pedale und Vorbau sind in Planung  

Das sind Mountain Goat KB´s gleiches Gewicht wie XTR ( MG sind 3g leicher, aber naja ), und sie sind mit 110 Euro im Set auc deutlich günstiger als XTR ! Nach 3000 Km ist auch noch kein Verschleiß zu erkennen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. August 2008)

Ich finde es sieht saugeil aus !


----------



## TT-296 (20. August 2008)

ist das ein rennrad? 
also was die sattelüberhöhung angeht, so kommst du auf ein ähnliches niveau.


----------



## jones (20. August 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin



schaut wirklich sehr scharf aus!!!  

noch ne weiße gabel und es ist perfekt


----------



## DAMDAM (20. August 2008)

jones schrieb:


> schaut wirklich sehr scharf aus!!!
> 
> noch ne weiße gabel und es ist perfekt



Danke, ich habe noch ne weiße Reba WC hier liegen, aber die ist doch ein bißchen schwer, damit geht die 9 vorne wieder flöten, mal sehen welche meine Freundin an hrem Rad fahren will, vielleicht kommt die Reba wieder dran! (zumindest bis was leichtes im Haus ist  )


----------



## Lateralus (21. August 2008)

Wieviel/wenig wiegt denn die Pace? Meine neue Sid Team wiegt gekürzt 1470 ca. Ansonsten wie gesagt - Durin SL mit kanpp über 1300 g gekürzt und sollte äußerst steif sein.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wieviel/wenig wiegt denn die Pace? Meine neue Sid Team wiegt gekürzt 1470 ca. Ansonsten wie gesagt - Durin SL mit kanpp über 1300 g gekürzt und sollte äußerst steif sein.








mit Lockouthebel !


----------



## TT-296 (23. August 2008)

mal was anderes zwischendurch:

hat jemand vielleicht nen Tipp, in welchem Online-Shop oder Geschäft im Norden (Lübecker Raum) man folgendes Speci-Trikot kaufen kann? Hab's außer bei einem Online-Shop aus England nirgends finden können.


----------



## FRIZ (23. August 2008)

Rahmen+Gabel: Epic 2006 Aktionspreis
Parts: 2008 XT + Syncros







Bild big: http://img2.tar.hu/friz_22/img/34787620.jpg#3


----------



## Lateralus (23. August 2008)

Weisse Gabel dran und perfekt isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (23. August 2008)




----------



## fritzbox (23. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Weisse Gabel dran und perfekt isses



Genauso ist es


----------



## José94 (25. August 2008)

Mein Speci !



Ich plane noch einen neuen LRS ,da glaub ich der jetzige ziemlich schwer ist.


----------



## Deleted 64507 (25. August 2008)

Dann will ich meins auch mal hier reinstellen.
Hoffe es gefällt einigermassen 





Teileliste:
Rahmen: Specialized S-Works Carbon HT  
Gabel : Rock Shox Reba Team
Steuersatz: cane creek
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC
Lenker: Race Face Deus XC Carbon
Griffe: Ergon R2 Magnesium
Sattelstütze : Thomson elite
Sattel : SQ lab 612
Bremsen : Magura Marta SL rot
Schaltung : Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltzüge: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 540
Kette: Wippermann Connex
Kassette: Shimano XT
Felgen: Fulcrum Red Metal 1
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 tubeless


----------



## Lateralus (25. August 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Mein Speci !
> 
> 
> 
> Ich plane noch einen neuen LRS ,da glaub ich der jetzige ziemlich schwer ist.



Kannst Du nochmal ein größeres Bild vom Rad machen? Und ne Teileliste bitte. Schönes Rad...



ma3032 schrieb:


> Dann will ich meins auch mal hier reinstellen.
> Hoffe es gefällt einigermassen
> 
> 
> ...



Mhm, ist mir zu unruhig. Liegt vor allem am LRS. Die Farbe der Gabel ist auch nicht sooo stimmig. Weiss oder schwarz würde klasse passen. Überleg doch mal, Dir ein gebrauchtes Reba-Casting zu kaufen. 
Ansich aber ein schönes Rad. Sehr funktionell und ebstimmt nicht langsam Übrigens - ich würde lieber den Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz dranbasteln!!


----------



## TT-296 (25. August 2008)

ma3032 schrieb:


> Dann will ich meins auch mal hier reinstellen.
> Hoffe es gefällt einigermassen



also ich finde die optik super. schön agressives/dynamisches erscheinungsbild durch die red metal.

jetzt noch ne schwarze kurbel, die schwarz-rote SID und den Toupe Team in schwarz rot .... dann ist es perfekt!!


----------



## TT-296 (25. August 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Mein Speci !
> 
> 
> 
> Ich plane noch einen neuen LRS ,da glaub ich der jetzige ziemlich schwer ist.



cool ... endlich mal wieder jemand, der auch upside-down fährt 
wirklich schönes bike!


----------



## Deleted 64507 (25. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Mhm, ist mir zu unruhig. Liegt vor allem am LRS. Die Farbe der Gabel ist auch nicht sooo stimmig. Weiss oder schwarz würde klasse passen. Überleg doch mal, Dir ein gebrauchtes Reba-Casting zu kaufen.
> Ansich aber ein schönes Rad. Sehr funktionell und ebstimmt nicht langsam Übrigens - ich würde lieber den Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz dranbasteln!!



Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nur ab weil das Bike gerade eine Vollwäsche bekommen hat


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. August 2008)

Mir gefällt das carbon S-works.
Richtiger Kettenstrebenschutz ist aber Pflicht.
Wenn mal wieder was im Budget frei ist würde ich ne schwarze SID oder Durin, Thomson Vorbau (statt dem Race Face), XTR 960er Kurbeln und einen Specialized Rib Cage montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 64507 (26. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das carbon S-works.
> Richtiger Kettenstrebenschutz ist aber Pflicht.
> Wenn mal wieder was im Budget frei ist würde ich ne schwarze SID oder Durin, Thomson Vorbau (statt dem Race Face), XTR 960er Kurbeln und einen Specialized Rib Cage montieren.



Wie ich schon sagte da ist normal ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran. Bike wurde nur gewaschen darum ist er ab. Dieses Jahr wird nichts mehr geändert. Das Budget fürs Bike ist ausgeschöpft. Gibt ja auch noch andere Dinge die bezahlt werden wollen 
Für Vorschläge bin ich aber immer offen.


----------



## sibby08 (26. August 2008)

Hab da auch noch ein Eigenbau...








Den Rahmen habe ich mir gebraucht gekauft und die Durin musste da einfach rein.
Die restlichen Teile sind überwiegend von meinem SJ Hardtail, welches nun zum Verkauf steht. (Bin bekennender Fully Fahrer, ein HT is nix für mich).


... und dieses hier, mein Sorgenkind, habe ich auch:



[/url]
Ich hatte testweise das 2007er Expert. Das geilste Bike welches ich je gefahren bin. Dann habe ich den S-Works Rahmen bekommen. Das Handling ist nicht vergleichbar, leider ins negative. Nach und nach habe ich soweit alle Originalteile verbaut, wie sie auch an den Alu Modellen sind. Keine Besserung. Bergab überschlag gefühl und ständig auf den Trails das Gefühl, selbst bei verhaltener Fahrweise, mich im Grenzbereich zu bewegen. Bergab lasse ich mittlerweile alle vorbei um sie nicht aufzuhalten. Seit 2 Wochen habe ich nun das Epic fertig und mit dem habe ich das Gefühl nicht, ganz im Gegeteil. Ob berghoch, bergab oder auf Singletrails, es geht ab wie Sau und das mit vom Grip her schlechteren Reifen (Racing Ralph statt Nobby Nic auf dem S-Works).
Vielleicht kennt das ja einer von Euch und kann mir einen Tipp geben


----------



## José94 (26. August 2008)

Teileliste ist fast noch identisch mit der des Expert . Getauscht wurden nur Reifen ,Sattel und Sattelstütze und zwar RR , Tune Speedneedle und KCNC TiProlite .


----------



## Schmittler (26. August 2008)

muss man das verstehen? spacer und negativer vorbau? nicht eher spacer weg und vorbau normal montieren?


----------



## arne1907 (26. August 2008)

Hiho,
nach langer, langer Funkstille werd ich mich mal wieder melden. 

Leider hatte ich Anfang Juni einen sehr schweren Motorradunfall, da ein LKW Fahrer mal der meinung war das Stop Schild und auch mich zu übersehen.....

Nach 2 Monaten Krankenhaus bin ich nun endlich wieder zu Hause.
Leider wird es aufgrund der Unfallfolgen dieses jahr wohl mit dem Biken nichts mehr werden und leider habe ich auch in meiner Depriphase während der 3 Wochen Intensivstation mein Spezi verkaufen lassen, da ich nie wieder auf ein 2 Rad steigen wollte, egal ob nun mit oder ohne Motor...

Nachdem nun das Schlimmste überstanden ist, ärgere ich mich natürlich schon darüber und werde mir mal wieder langsam ein Bike aufbauen, natürlich wirds wieder nen Carbon HT. 

Werde nun mal die Messe abwarten und mal sehen was da alles so auf dem Markt kommt. Hört sich ja alles vielversprechend an.
Neuer HT Rahmen, neue Durin SL, Marta Magnesium usw. usw.
Da wird wohl wieder was nettes bei rauskommen.


Schade.......weg ist es......


----------



## Jobo21 (26. August 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> nach langer, langer Funkstille werd ich mich mal wieder melden.
> 
> Leider hatte ich Anfang Juni einen sehr schweren Motorradunfall, da ein LKW Fahrer mal der meinung war das Stop Schild und auch mich zu übersehen.....
> ...




Hi, hab deinen alten Aufbau verfolgt..War echt spitze. 
Gute Besserung und viel Spass beim Neuaufbau.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (26. August 2008)

Mensch Arne, wir und auch die Leute bei Light-Bikes haben uns schon gefragt, was mit Dir los ist. Das ist ja eine Geschichte - echt klasse, dass Du soweit wieder auf den Beinen bist. Jetzt erhol Dich erstmal zu Hause. Da wird ein MTB doch schnell zur Nebensache.


----------



## fritzbox (26. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Mensch Arne, wir und auch die Leute bei Light-Bikes haben uns schon gefragt, was mit Dir los ist. Das ist ja eine Geschichte - echt klasse, dass Du soweit wieder auf den Beinen bist. Jetzt erhol Dich erstmal zu Hause. Da wird ein MTB doch schnell zur Nebensache.



Auch von mir gute Besserung ,nach jedem Tief kommt auch wieder ein Hoch


----------



## -MaLi- (26. August 2008)

was bringt eingentlich so eine sattelstütze mit diesem knacks der nach hinten geht?


----------



## TT-296 (26. August 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> was bringt eingentlich so eine sattelstütze mit diesem knacks der nach hinten geht?



meinst du die setback-stütze an dein beiden s-works? ganz einfach ... so sitzt der fahrer weiter hinten. Muss ja nicht immer ne gerade oder gekröpfte (gleicher effekt wie setback, blos auf andere art und weise) Stütze sein.

und jetzt frag nicht, warum man weier hinten sitzen soll/will  kommt ja immer auf die bikegeometrie und den körperbau des fahrers an.


----------



## TT-296 (26. August 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> nach langer, langer Funkstille werd ich mich mal wieder melden.



schön, dass du wieder da bist. bin ja mal gespannt, was du für ein bike (über den winter?) zusammenbasteln wirst. dein s-works war/ist eines der schönsten hier im thread. mal sehen, ob's das neue das noch toppen kann.


----------



## arne1907 (27. August 2008)

Danke erstmal für die guten Wünsche. 

Naja habe jetzt noch 3 Wochen Pause und dann muss ich nochmal in die REHA für 4 Wochen.

Da lern ich dann wieder "biken"  ... naja wohl eher erstmal wieder laufen.

Obs das neue Bike toppen kann, muss man halt sehen.
Der neue HT Carbon Rahmen sieht zumindest auf den Bildern mal sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Muss man eben abwarten bis er im laden steht und man ihn live sieht.

Auch ist wohl abzuwarten ob die versprochenen Gewichtszahlen für Rahmen, Gabel und Kurbeln auch den Tatsachen entsprechen.

Der Rahmen soll ja wohl gute 100g leichter sein als der 08er und die Kurbeln sollen auch ca. 90g leichter sein als XTR.
Die Gabel soll wohl auch unter 1400g wiegen oder hat da jemand von Euch schon genauerer Zahlen?


----------



## TT-296 (27. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch ein Eigenbau...
> 
> ... und dieses hier, mein Sorgenkind, habe ich auch:
> 
> ...



hmm ... das klingt aber echt komisch. ich fahr seit nem halben jahr das gleiche bike als elite und bin vollkommen zufrieden. leider konnt ich es im richtigen downhill (aufgrund mangelnder berge hier im norden) noch nicht wirklich testen, aber ansonsten fühl ich mich richtig wohl und das bike hat auch bislang in keiner situation zu nem unguten fahrgefühl beigetragen.

ich hab ja ein alumodell, doch der unterschied zum carbon-sworks liegt ja nur im gewicht. die geometrie ist die gleiche und die steifigkeitswerte dürften bei carbon ja ähnlich oder besser sein. daran kann's nicht liegen, dass der rahmen "weich" wäre. und das niedrigere gewicht, sollte eigentlich nur positiv beim uphill auffallen. bei gleichen komponenten, sollte das fahrverhalten also ähnlich oder besser sein. das einzige, was ich mir somit als fehlerquelle vorstellen würde, ist der zusammenbau derselben ...

ist der steuersatz richtig verbaut?
gleiches gilt für die kurbel.
sind die einstellungen von gabel und dämper richtig auf dich abgestimmt?

das sind die punkte, die dein einwirken aufs rad (kurbel und steuersatz) betreffen bzw. das einwirken des untergrunds aufs bike (federelemente). also müsste ja auch dort irgendwo der knackpunkt liegen.

hast die probleme mal dem händler geschildert und das bike vielleicht mal von denen checken lassen?


----------



## Duempelhuber (27. August 2008)

Hier fahren ja alle nur noch S-Works Rahmen.

Wie langweilig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gibts denn keine Downhiller, die ihre Big Hits / Demos zeigen wollen?


----------



## TT-296 (27. August 2008)

hehe ... hat mich auch schon gewundert. die haben alle zu viel kohle, wenn sie bikes über 5000,- EUR fahren 

anderseits ... wenn man nicht unbedingt auf's preisschild gucken muss, dann hat man auch die kohle übrig, um sein bike mit leichten und/oder seltenen parts zu veredeln. diese individualisierten bikes dann hier zu posten, macht sicher mehr sinn, als wenn jeder, der "nur" 2500,- EUR für sein Bike ausgegeben hat, sein Modell von der Stange hier zeigt.


----------



## Lateralus (27. August 2008)

Mein Rad war lange nicht so teuer. Hier und da ein Schnäppchen und man kommt wesentlich günstiger weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (29. August 2008)

ich bräuchte mal nen Tip von den Fully Usern unter Euch.

Bin 1,86m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87 cm.
Bei HTs komme ich mit 19 Zoll (Gr.L, 48cm bei Speci) bestens zurecht.
Wäre bei einem Fully auch ein Rahmen in Größe M (45cm) machbar
oder wird das absolut nichts?

Normalerweise hatte ich bisher mit Fullys nie so richtig was am Hut aber ein
Bekannter hatte sich Anfang des Jahres aus den Staaten ein Rahmenset mit Gabel mitgebracht und das könnte ich nun von ihm bekommen.
Der Preis ist einfach zu verlockend......

Ist ein S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon, Modell 08 mit der Future Shock 120 als Gabel. Der rahmen selbst wiegt mit Steuersatz auch nur 2550g.
Das Set kostet ja hier in Deutschland sündhafte 3600.....

Hat mit dem rahmen/Bike hier schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## 007ike (29. August 2008)

da wirst du auf Grund der langen sattelstzütze und der daraus resultierenden Hebelkräfte, Probleme mit der Dämpferabstimmung bekommen. Beim Fully ist die richtige Größe schon wichtiger als beim HT.


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. August 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> da wirst du auf Grund der langen sattelstzütze und der daraus resultierenden Hebelkräfte, Probleme mit der Dämpferabstimmung bekommen. Beim Fully ist die richtige Größe schon wichtiger als beim HT.



das m wäre eher was für uns beide oder ??? 

joe


----------



## TT-296 (29. August 2008)

ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn er's loswerden will


----------



## arne1907 (29. August 2008)

Gibts schon irgendwo Infos bezüglich des Gewichts, der Future Shock 90
Gabel die es im Set mit dem neuen S-Works HT Rahmen gibt?

Ich habe hier noch eine Future Shock 120 aus 08 liegen und die wiegt ja auch gerade mal 1450g.

Wenn die 90er ähnlich aufgebaut ist, dann wäre es ja sicher eine Alternative zur Durin SL und würde ja auch farblich gut zum neuen HT Rahmen passen.

Bin auch echt am grübeln ob ich nun wieder mit einen 08er oder 07er Carbonrahmen zuschlage oder auf den neuen 09er warte......
Ist halt bloß blöd das man beim 09er wohl die Gabel von Speci verwenden muss und die Kurbeln wohl auch.
Ok, die Kurbel soll ja angeblich 90g leichter sein als XTR und 10% steifer aber mit den neuen Steuerrohren von 1 1/8 bis 1,5 Zoll ist
wieder so eine Sache..... Man hat da ja noch nicht wirklich Alternativen.


----------



## randi (30. August 2008)

Hallo Arne,

was Specialized macht ist eine kompatibleunkompatibilität, in die neuen Carbon Rahmen passen alle 1 1/8 Gabeln mit Adaptern und alle Tretlager mit Adapter, aber die Futureshock Gabelnn passen nur in Rahmen mit 1 1/8 und 1,5" unten, die BB30Tretlager auch nur in Rahmen mit BB30. Also alles andere paßt in die Carbonrahmen, halt mit Adaptern. Aber die Specialized 
Teile halt nur in entsprechende Rahmen.

Schöne kompatibleunkompatibilität, clever gemacht


----------



## arne1907 (30. August 2008)

Jo so sichern sie den Absatz ihrer eigenen Komponenten.

Aber ich habe nochmal im Web rumgeschnökert und für die Gabel traumhafte Gewichte gefunden.
Die E100 Futureshock ist mit 1355g angegeben und im HT ist die 
E90 drin, die ca. 1330g wiegen soll.
Da kann man nur hoffen das diese Werte auch eingehalten werden.
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe hier eine E120 und da stimmt das Gewicht mit rund 1450g.

Und wenn die Kurbeln dann auch wirklich 100g leichter als XTR sind, dann kann man ja Gabel + Kurbel ruhig bei Speci mitordern.

Der Rahmen ist sicher Geschmackssache und gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mir persönlich gefällt er und die Einsparung von rund 150g gegenüber dem Vorgänger nehme ich dann gerne mit.

So langsam nimmt mein neues Projekt Formen an, zumindest schon mal im Kopf. 

Dann noch ne Formula R1 und Red Metal Zero + bissel Syntace, XTR usw., alles finanziert von der gegnerischen Versicherung aus meinem Unfall und es kann wieder ab gehen.


----------



## 007ike (30. August 2008)

@ bikehumanumest ich brauche und fahre L, du könntets eventeull M nehmen, muss man testen


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2008)

@Arne: die Gabel haut mich nicht um. Die neue Durin SL kommt gekürzt auf 1300 g, evtl sogar etwas weniger. Und das nur durch nen geänderten Schaft und ein etwas einfacheres Innenleben (kein LO). Ich bin einfach kein Freund dieser ganzen SI-Sache. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle den 08er holen und individuel aufbauen. Und zum LRS - lass Dich mal von Felix beraten, was für Dich optimal wäre. Dieses ganze System-LRS-Gerümpel ist zu weich oder zu schwer oder zu teuer im Vergleich zu nem perfekt abgestimmten und gebauten Custom-LRS. Und zur Kurbel - da Geld bei Dir nicht DIE Rolle spielt - wenn Du ne Speci-Carbon-Kurbel kaufen willst, kannste auch ne Clavicula nehmen. WESENTLICH leichter bei sicherlich absolut ausreichender Steifigkeit und guter Haltbarkeit.

Fazit: für mich ist das SI-Gedöns nix und macht auch Gewichtsmäßig keinen Sinn. Es sei denn, mal will einfach alles möglichst einfach aus einer Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. August 2008)

30 gramm sind natürlich eine überlegung wert. was soll die durin denn können, was die e90 nicht kann und was will die e90 können, was die durin nicht kann?

bin nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand seit 2005.


----------



## Danimal (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Epic habe ich ja nun schon ein Jahr, so sieht es derzeit aus:






Ich habe versucht, einigermassen vernünftigen Leichtbau zu betreiben und das Rad nicht nur für den Rennbetrieb aufzubauen.
Hier die Details:

Rahmen: is klar, ne
Gabel: Reba SL (alle Spacer raus= 115mm Federweg) mit PopLoc
Laufräder: Hope Pro II, DT Revolution, XR 4.2d, Alu-Nippel, Michelin Latex, Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic
Schaltung: X.0 Carbon Schaltwerk + Shifter, XTR Umwerfer, XTR Züge
Bremsen: Hope Mini, 160 / 180 (floating), Carbon-Hebel
Kurbel: Aerozine, Titanachse, SKF-Innenlager
Vorbau: Syntace F irgendwas
Lenker: S-Works Carbon
Sattelstütze/Sattel: Thomson Elite, SLR Gel...
Kleinkram: Tune-Barends, Tune Schnellspanner, XTR-Pedale

An Farben finden sich an dem Bock nur weiß (Schrift, Sattel), schwarz (Felgen, Rahmen, ...) und rot (Rahmen, Naben, Floating Disc, Barends).

Mit dem Dreck wiegt das Rad etwa 11kg, was natürlich ganz schön viel ist. Vielleicht geht auch die Waage nicht richtig, denn das Rad kommt mir irgendwie leichter vor.

Echtes Optimierungspotenzial sehe ich nur noch bei der Gabel, da wäre eine weiße Durin ein Traum. Bei den Pedalen mache ich keine Experimente mehr (Adios Eggbeater und Co), da ist also nichts mehr rauszuholen.

In diesem Aufbau hat das Rad einen ziemlich breiten Einsatzbereich und ich bin eigentlich ganz glücklich damit.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. August 2008)

Sehr schön!
Bitte mal ein Foto von der Schokoladenseite und der Aerozine


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 30 gramm sind natürlich eine überlegung wert. was soll die durin denn können, was die e90 nicht kann und was will die e90 können, was die durin nicht kann?
> 
> bin nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand seit 2005.



Naja, Federn tun sie beide. Nur ist die Durin SL einfach ne ganz "normale" Gabel ohne Si-Kram, die man auch selbst warten kann und fertig. Die Speci-Gabel würde ich nicht öffnen wollen, sie ist nicht leichter, sicherlich auch nicht weltbewegend besser funktionierend und dafür viel teurer. Macht für MICH keinen Sinn.


----------



## x-rossi (30. August 2008)

ich finde dieses brain-gedöns schon ok weil ich einer bin, der gerne auch mal im wiegetritt antritt. passiert zwar nicht oft, aber doch schon oft genug, dass mich das schaukeln ohne brain nervt.

ich finds hart, dass man die future shock nicht ordentlich probe fahren wird können. vielleicht mal um den laden, ja, aber doch nicht auf einer hausrunde, wenn die erst beim hochpreisigen epic expert anfängt. schade.

dämpfer und gabel lass ich nur einmal im jahr im herbst warten. dafür leg ich monat für monat 15 euro auf die seite. dann bin ich beim bezahlen der wartung auch nicht so überrascht und fall dann auch nicht aus allen wolken.

im herbst kommt ja irgendwie immer alles auf einmal: versicherungen, energiekosten nachschlag und und und ...


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2008)

Und da haste mit ner Durin oder einer Reba oder einer Sid nen ganz einfachen Vorteil, da Du hier alles total einfach selbst warten kannst. Brauchst nur einmal Öl kaufen (reicht für zig Services) und im bedarfsfall die Dichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (30. August 2008)

@ Laterus

Jo da haste schon recht und ich find die Durin in Schwarz auch optisch schon besser zum neuen 09er rahmen als wie die E90 aber das Problem ist halt das neue Steuerrohr.....
Oben 1 1/8 und unten 1,5 Zoll und wer weiß ob Magura jemals die Durin in diesem Maß anbieten wird.
Und 1300g gekürzt glaub ich bei der Durin SL auch erst wenn ich es auf der Waage sehe und die E120 habe ich selber nachgewogen.

Specialized Future Shock 120 mm,  1 1/8 - 1 1/2
ungekürzt inkl. Kralle


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Und 1300g gekürzt glaub ich bei der Durin SL auch erst wenn ich es auf der Waage sehe und die E120 habe ich selber nachgewogen.



davon gibts doch schon Bilder...schau mal im Leichtbauforum. da gibts Bilder. Die offiziellen Angaben vom Magura 1350/1380 stimmen voll und gekürzt liegt sie bei 1300 g.

Und hast recht - wegen dieser ganzen Kompatibilitätsprobleme käme MIR der 2009er Rahmen auch nicht ins Haus.


----------



## arne1907 (30. August 2008)

Naja ich finde das Design vom 09er einfach zu geil, das ist mir dann auch ein paar Gramm mehr wert, falls es die Durin nicht im neuen Maß geben wird.


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2008)

Haste schon mein neues nachm Rahmentausch gesehen? Hier isses:


----------



## arne1907 (30. August 2008)

oha

Wie haste das denn angestellt?

Glückwunsch


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2008)

Hatte ne Macke im Unterrohr. Da hat sich der Floodgateknopf meiner damaligen Reba reingedrückt beim Transport. Ausserdem hatte die Sattelstütze sehr viel Spiel im Sitzrohr. Daraufhin hat Speci mir innerhalb 3er Tage nen neuen Rahmen geschickt. Weil ich den schwarzen 06er hatte, haben sie mir auch nen schwarzen 08er geschickt. Der ist aber glücklicherweise disconly und 120g leichter als der alte

hier ein Bild der Macke:


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

@ Lateralus

da haste aber Glück gehabt, Glückwunsch


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

in USA ist das gute Stück bereits bei den Händlern gelistet.

Aber der Preis......  3299 US Dollar für Rahmen mit Gabel......

Da bin ich auf den Preis bei uns mal gespannt.
Der 08er HT Rahmen kostet im Vergleich dazu ohne Gabel 1650 USD.


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

und 4399 USD fürs Epic Rahmenset......


----------



## x-rossi (1. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber der Preis......  3299 US Dollar für Rahmen mit Gabel......
> 
> Da bin ich auf den Preis bei uns mal gespannt.


http://www.fxtop.com/de/



arne1907 schrieb:


>


der ist schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

Jo aber selbst beim US Import kommt der Rahmen mit Gabel 900 Euro teurer als z.B. der 08er mit einer Durin SL.......

Ich dachte der 09er Rahmen wird vllt. nen Hunderter teurer als der 08er aber das war wohl ein Trugschluss und Speci nutzt die
Designänderung mal gleich für einen flotten Aufpreis und die Gabel ist preislich mal auch gleich deutlich über Durin und Co. angesiedelt.


----------



## Lateralus (1. September 2008)

1600 $  für die Gabel Wenn man ne Durin SL oder ne neue Sid Team zwischen 400 und 500  kriegt. Naja...

Aber eins muss ich trotz meiner SI-Abneigung eingestehen - der neue Rahmen sieht in der weiss-roten Lackierung rattenscharf aus.


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

Naja solange es keine Einzelpreise gibt, kann man rechnen wie man will...
Das Set ist jedenfalls 1600 Dollar teurer als der 08er ohne Gabel und ich glaube nicht das die so verrückt sind und die Gabel mit 1600 Dollar veranschlagen, da wird sicher ein fetter Aufpreis auf dem Rahmen sein...

Falls nicht, dann habe ich noch Hoffnung das Magura die Durin auch mit
dem neuen Schaftmaß anbietet.
Angeblich sollen ja viele Rahmenhersteller aufs neue Maß wechseln.

Der Rahmen sieht wirklich Mega Geil aus.......


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

hmm...
von Syntace gibts nen Steuersatz womit man 1 1/8 Gabel in einem 
1 1/2 Steuerrohr unterbekommt.
Wenn man da dann nur die untere Schale verwendet würde man in den 09er Rahmen vllt. auch eine Durin SL reinbekommen....

Vorrausgesetzt die schalen passen zum Rahmen und man bekommt den eingepressten Steuersatz des Rahmens einfach so raus.....


----------



## TT-296 (1. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Falls nicht, dann habe ich noch Hoffnung das Magura die Durin auch mit
> dem neuen Schaftmaß anbietet.
> Angeblich sollen ja viele Rahmenhersteller aufs neue Maß wechseln.



lt. Mountainbike 9/08 (Sonderheft Eurobike): "... Gespannt darf man auf die neue Magura Durin 120 sein, die im Sting - ganz auf Höhe der Zeit - mit 1 1/8 /1,5-Zoll-Steuerrohr kommt. ..."

ich denke, da wird's dann auch ne kürzere Version geben.


----------



## TT-296 (1. September 2008)

Trek und Canyon haben 2009 auch Rahmen mit konischem Steuerrohr. Das mit dem 1 1/8 auf 1,5 scheint ein ziemlicher Trend zu sein (vielleicht wird's sogar ein neuer Standard) ... Es dürften also auch die Gabelhersteller auf den Zug aufspringen. Und auch bei Steuersätzen dürfte es neues Material geben, das auf dieses Maß ausgelegt sein wird bzw. als Adapter für reguläre Gabeln fungieren kann.


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

Jo scheint der neue Trend zu werden aber habe soeben mit Magura telefoniert und lt. deren Auskunft wird Magura 2008 keine entsprechende Gabel mehr auf den Markt bringen.....

Bei dem preis für den 09er HT Rahmen darf man auch nicht vergessen, das die Rahmen/Gabel Kombi in Deutschland locker noch mal 500 Euro mehr kosten wird.


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

Syntace Steuersatz für 1 1/8 gabel in 1 1/2 Steuerrohr

Wenn man dann oben den originalen Steuersatz verwendet und unten den
von Syntace, dann sollte eine Durin SL auch im neuen Rahmen passen.


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

offizielle Antwort von Magura:

Hallo Herr Arndt, 

im 09er Modelljahr, das jetzt nach der Eurobike beginnt, wird es auf jeden Fall keine Gabel von uns mit diesem Maß geben. Können Sie nicht mit einem Adapter- bzw. Reduzierstück arbeiten. Vielleicht hat ja sogar S-Works hierzu etwas im Sortiment. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Best regards  

Martin Haas
Innendienst | Indoor Office


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (1. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Syntace Steuersatz für 1 1/8 gabel in 1 1/2 Steuerrohr
> 
> Wenn man dann oben den originalen Steuersatz verwendet und unten den
> von Syntace, dann sollte eine Durin SL auch im neuen Rahmen passen.



also wenn das steuerrohr nach oben hin konisch zuläuft, dürfte der Steuersatz nicht passen. glaube nicht, dass das rohr oben und unten gerade ist und sich nur im mittleren teil verjüngt.


----------



## TT-296 (1. September 2008)

naja, zumindest von specialized selbst dürfte es ja einen entsprechenden Steuersatz bzw. Adapter geben. schließlich bieten sie das epic ja auch mit ner normalen SID an:


----------



## 007ike (1. September 2008)

das Epic ist einfach geil! Ich muss eins haben!!!!


----------



## TT-296 (1. September 2008)

also als Marathon Carbon oder als Expert Carbon macht das neue Stumpi HT aber auch eine gute Figur:










... ich mag einfach die Optik von grobmaschigem Sicht-Carbon


----------



## Blauer Sauser (1. September 2008)

Was ich interessant finde ist, dass anscheinend Shimano soviel alte XT Kubeln produziert hat die Specialized als Sonderedition dann an ihre Bikes schraubt

Die Farbgestaltung der Ht's find ich schöner wie die der Epics! Sie sind nicht so überladen.


----------



## arne1907 (1. September 2008)

Man müßte nur wissen ob der Rahmen beim Stumpi auch wieder schwerer ist als der S-Works Rahmen.
Bisher war es ja leider immer der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. September 2008)

Natürlich ist er das. War immer so, ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben. 

Aber mach Dir um einen Adapter keine Sorgen, den wird man sicherlich auch gesondert ordern können.


----------



## FRIZ (4. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ich bräuchte mal nen Tip von den Fully Usern unter Euch.
> 
> Bin 1,86m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87 cm.
> Bei HTs komme ich mit 19 Zoll (Gr.L, 48cm bei Speci) bestens zurecht.
> ...


 
Specialized Epic Rahmengrößen empfehlung
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/spec_epic_groessen.html


----------



## randi (5. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das Design vom 09er einfach zu geil, das ist mir dann auch ein paar Gramm mehr wert, falls es die Durin nicht im neuen Maß geben wird.



Dafür gibt es doch Adapter und jede 1 1/8 " paßt in das 1 1/5" Steuerrohr.


----------



## TT-296 (5. September 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch Adapter und jede 1 1/8 " paßt in das 1 1/5" Steuerrohr.



die adapter gibt's schon ne weile. hier ging's aber um die konischen steuerrohre. also oben 1 1/8 und unten 1 1/2 ... und die müssen auf gleichmäßige 1 1/8 gebracht werden.


----------



## arne1907 (5. September 2008)

Jo Adapter für 1 1/8 Gabeln und 1 1/2 rahmen gibts ewig nur sind die neuen
Rahmen nur unten 1 1/2 und oben weiterhin 1 1/8.

Aber egal, ich werde eh die Speci Gabel nehmen da es lt. Händleraussage den Rahmen in Deutschland nur im Set mit Gabel geben soll und mit ca. 1380g ungekürzt ist sie ja auch eine gute Alternative zur Durin SL.
Halt leider nur bedeutend teurer......


----------



## TT-296 (5. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich werde eh die Speci Gabel nehmen da es lt. Händleraussage den Rahmen in Deutschland nur im Set mit Gabel geben soll und mit ca. 1380g ungekürzt ist sie ja auch eine gute Alternative zur Durin SL.
> Halt leider nur bedeutend teurer......



naja, aber eine hochwertige Gabel fällt immer ordentlich ins (Preis)Gewicht. Würde ich meine Fox Talas einzeln kaufen, läge sie auch um die 800,- bis 900,- EUR. Das wäre in Dollar umgerechnet auch nochmal ein Ende mehr. Rahmen und Gabel sind immer die teuersten Bestandteile am Bike.


----------



## TT-296 (5. September 2008)

@arne1907

... und was passiert mit dem s-works stumpi?


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. September 2008)

Zum Thema Steuersatz: Spannend ist eher, dass beim Stumpjumper das untere Lager relativ weit innen im Rahmen sitzt. In den Schnittbildern von Specialized sieht man das recht gut, die Unterkante vom Lager sitzt ca 3 - 4mm oberhalb der Unterkante Steuerrohr. Insofern wird man mit einem normalen 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Steuersatz nicht weit kommen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Specifreak (5. September 2008)

Der alu Rahmen wird doch auch ohne gabel verkauft und haben auch die normalen Schaftmaße


----------



## arne1907 (6. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> @arne1907
> 
> ... und was passiert mit dem s-works stumpi?



Das war nur eine Überlegung von mir weil es ein gutes Angebot für den Rahmen/Gabel war aber ich werd beim Hardtail bleiben.

In der Light Bike Gallerie sind übrigens die neuen Anerican Classic MTB
abgebildet, sehen mal echt geil aus.
Mal abwarten was die kosten und wiegen.

Bezüglich der Bremse bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher.....
Marta Magnesium, Formula R1 oder FRM.
Aber da mir die Marta zu bunt ist und die FRM nur in Rot und Gold erhältlich, wirds wohl die R1 mit Carbonhebel werden.
Sollen ja alle 3 unter 600g liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghutze (6. September 2008)

Ich bin kurz davor mir den SJ2008 S-Works Rahmen zu ordern.
Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage gibt es auch einen SJ2009  S- WORK RAHMEN?


----------



## arne1907 (6. September 2008)

Berghutze schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir den SJ2008 S-Works Rahmen zu ordern.
> Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage gibt es auch einen SJ2009  S- WORK RAHMEN?




Meinste den Carbon SJ FSR?


----------



## Berghutze (7. September 2008)

Ja genau, habe das S-work Epic 07!! Vor zwei Wochen hat mich ein Autofahrer vom Rad genommen. Jetzt traue ich dem Rahmen nicht mehr. Ich dachte, ich hole mir den stumpjumper und baue das auf. Ist der Rahmen seit letztem Jahr weiterentwickelt worden ? Das neue Epic ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber für 1/2 kg mehr Gewicht mehr Federweg zu haben ist ja nicht schlecht. Oder glaubt ihr ich soll mir das neue swork epic kaufen ? Danke im Voraus !


----------



## arne1907 (7. September 2008)

Ob und was da verändert wurde ist mir nicht genau bekannt aber ich hatte ja den 08er Rahmen und Gabel meines Bekannten hier und fand den mit 2550g inkl. Steuersatz schon relativ leicht für einen 120mm Rahmen in Gr.M

Aber den preis in deutschland für Rahmen + Gabel find ich mit 3800 schon sehr derb.

Der 08er hat auch bereits die neue Steuerrohrgröße mit unten 1 1/2.

So sah das gute Teil aus:


----------



## TT-296 (7. September 2008)

und so sieht der 09er S-Works Stumpjumper FSR aus:






Finde den 08er aber optisch gelungener. Der neue ist doch arg farb- und akzentlos. Würde dir daher zum "alten" Rahmen raten. Ich denke, allzu viel wurde nicht weiterentwickelt. Den 08er solltest du auch günstiger bekommen. Das gesparte Geld kann dann in die Komponenten fließen.


----------



## TT-296 (7. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> In der Light Bike Gallerie sind übrigens die neuen Anerican Classic MTB
> abgebildet, sehen mal echt geil aus.



hab die nirgends gefunden. hast du mal nen link?


----------



## arne1907 (7. September 2008)

Musst in der Bildergalerie bei Eurobike 2008 / Parts nachsehen.

Naja das er den 08er günstiger bekommt ist schwer vorstellbar.....
Die Händler verkaufen heute sogar meisst noch die 07er rahmen für vollen UVP oder mit nur wenig Nachlass da Speci die Preise vorgibt und eigentlich sogar den Internetverkauf den Händlern verbietet.

P.S. Ich hätte den 08er für 2k mit Gable bekommen können und der sah aus wie neu, allerdings wars nen Import ohne Europa Garantie.


----------



## Dirkinho (8. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hab die nirgends gefunden. hast du mal nen link?



Ruf mal bei Zweirad Stenger an! Der hat Toppreise!


----------



## fritzbox (8. September 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Ruf mal bei Zweirad Stenger an! Der hat Toppreise!



Der hat auch noch 2008 Rahmen vorrätig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2008)

2008 Rahmen hat der noch? Man man, da hat der ja Anfang des Jahres die halbe Europa-Lieferung abgegriffen. Scheiss Monopolisten


----------



## fritzbox (8. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> *2008 Rahmen hat der noch*? Man man, da hat der ja Anfang des Jahres die halbe Europa-Lieferung abgegriffen. Scheiss Monopolisten



Vielleicht auch nur 2007 

Einen hat er bestimmt schon vertickt


----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2008)

Muss er ja auch, um Geld für die neuen Modelle reinzukriegen


----------



## Berghutze (8. September 2008)

Danke für die Bilder.Ich finde denn 2009 schöner, da ich ja das s-works Epic 2Jahre gefahren bin,und mich an dem Rot satt gesehen habe.Ich denke das ich mir den Rahmen holen werde. Schöne Laufräder von tune drauf (ich finde die weissen einfach klasse) und den Rest von meinem EPIC drauf ( was nicht beim Sturz kaputt gegangen ist).Und fertig ist ein geiles Bike!!  Berghutze


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

Es geht los! 

Heute bezahlt und bestellt >






Preis: 2599,-
Lieferung: 1. November Woche

Der Rahmen ist nicht ohne Gabel erhältlich, nur im Set.
Der Rahmensatz hat normale Kurbellagergröße so das man bei den Kurbeln
flexibel bleibt.
Das Komplettbike hat Oversize Kurbellager und wird mit den Specialized
Kurbeln geliefert.
Die Specialized Kurbeln sind leider nicht in normaler Größe lieferbar, daher kann man sie nicht verbauen wenn man den Rahmen einzeln kauft.
Was ich persönlich schade finde, da sie mit ca. 670g doch relativ leicht sind.
Beide Rahmenfarben sind in Deutschland lieferbar.


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

Passend zum Rahmen.

Toupe Team Mod.2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2008)

Ok, wo haste bestellt? Gibts da schon alle Preise/Modelle? Und wo gibts den Toupe?

Und gehts Dir eigentlich schon wieder besser?


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

Und da bin ich mal auf Preis und Gewicht gespannt....


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ok, wo haste bestellt? Gibts da schon alle Preise/Modelle? Und wo gibts den Toupe?
> 
> Und gehts Dir eigentlich schon wieder besser?



Ich habe bei meinen Speci Händler um die Ecke bestellt.
Fahrrad Linke Berlin.
Angeblich sollen dieses Jahr erstmal nur 40 HT Rahmen nach Deutschland kommen.
Der Toupe wird auch erst Anfang November lieferbar sein.

Naja besser ist relativ, humpel halt so durch die Gegend aber bis der Rahmen da ist, werd ich mich auch wieder aufs Bike schwingen können.


----------



## fritzbox (8. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen Speci Händler um die Ecke bestellt.
> Fahrrad Linke Berlin.
> *Angeblich sollen dieses Jahr erstmal nur 40 HT Rahmen nach Deutschland kommen.*
> Der Toupe wird auch erst Anfang November lieferbar sein.
> ...



Da muss ich mal gleich zum Stenger der kriegt dann ja höchstens 5


----------



## TT-296 (8. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Es geht los!
> 
> Heute bezahlt und bestellt >
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du da so zusammenbasteln wirst. Schon cool, wenn mein aus dem Vollen schöpfen kann, weil die gegnerische Versicherung bezahlen muss. Naja, wie's dazu kam, ist natürlich nicht wirklich wünschenswert.
Beim Rahmen hast du dich auf jeden fall schonmal für das Bessere der beiden Modelle entschieden. Bin gespannt, welche Komponenten folgen werden.

Das mit dem Kurbellager kann ich gar nicht verstehen? Baut Specialized jetzt 2 verschiedene Rahmen. Einmal BB30 und einmal normal?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (8. September 2008)

Echt schöner Rahmen!!! Werde mir den wahrscheinlich auch bestellen.....sobald mein Scale verkauft ist.


----------



## TT-296 (8. September 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Echt schöner Rahmen!!! Werde mir den wahrscheinlich auch bestellen.....sobald mein Scale verkauft ist.



dann musst du deinen namen hier aber auch ändern


----------



## DerEismann (8. September 2008)

Ein großes Hallo in die Runde........

Anbei mal ein Link den ich beim Stöbern gefunden habe....

http://www.tredz.co.uk/ProductList....chID=&menuid=&menuid2=&rootcat=&brand=&sizeid=

Dort sind schonmal die neuen 2009 Modelle zu sehen... 



Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

Ja die Aussage des Händlers bezüglich des tretlagers kann ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Demnach müßten sie ja wirklich 2 verschiedenen Rahmen bauen, 1x mit Standardlager als rahmen Set und 1x mit BB30 für Kompletträder....

Naja der Aufbau wird im prinzip so ähnlich wie mein letzter, halt nur mit paar anderen Teilen.

Rahmen: S-Works Carbon HT 2009
Gabel: Future Shock E90
Laufräder: Red Metal Zero oder die neuen AC (ja macht mich nieder)
Vorbau: F99 Titankit
Lenker: Syntace Vector Low Rizer 
(hatte vorher Schmolke TLO aber mein Kreuz liebt low rizer)
Stütze: Thomson Masterpiece Setback
Sattel: Toupe Team 09
Klemme: Extralite
Kurbeln: FSA K Force Lite Carbon mit Ceramiklager
(hab ich noch liegen und sind hübscher + leichter als XTR)
Pedale: Steinbach Titan (mein kaputtes Bein mag noch keine Clickies)
Schnellspanner: KCNC
Schläuche: Specialized Ultralight
Reifen: wahrscheinlich FF 2.0 
(sollten für momentanes Einsatzgebiet ausreichen oder Rocket Ron 2.1)
Schaltung: XTR mit Shadow kurz
Kassette: Dura Ace 12-27
Kette: KMC X10SL (hab ich noch neu liegen)
Bremse: wahrscheinlich Formula R1
Computer: VDO MC1+
Flaschenhalter: Tune

Wird sich dann so knapp bei 8,4 bewegen.


----------



## DAMDAM (8. September 2008)

Finde ich einen Super Aufbau ! Ein großer Teil des Sports ist halt auch das Basteln und optimieren  ! Finde ich gut das du dir wieder ein Rad aufbaust ! 

Mein Epic wird im Winter auch noch erleichtert Ziel sind 9,25-9,5 Kg im Frühjahr ! Im Monet stehe ich bei 9,85 mit der Pace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2008)

Dein neues Rad wird sicher klasse. Bis auf LRS, Schnellspanner, Kurbel und Sattelklemme - da würde ich anders wählen.

Übrigens - erzähl doch mal was zu den E-Bones, die Du vorher hattest. Wie schwer waren die insgesamt, wie steif...erzähl mal...


----------



## José94 (8. September 2008)

@arne1907
Ich hab den Katalog von AC hier liegen da ist das gewicht angegeben .
Vorne:700 g
hinten:820 g
gesamt:1520 g


----------



## Dirkinho (8. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Finde ich einen Super Aufbau ! Ein großer Teil des Sports ist halt auch das Basteln und optimieren  ! Finde ich gut das du dir wieder ein Rad aufbaust !
> 
> Mein Epic wird im Winter auch noch erleichtert Ziel sind 9,25-9,5 Kg im Frühjahr ! Im Monet stehe ich bei 9,85 mit der Pace.




Wow, 9,85 kg. Hast Du mal eine Teileliste? Fahre ebenfalls Epic Carbon (L) mit Reba Gabel, XT Ausstattung, Formula K18 und Nope Atmosphere Laufrädern. Schätze das Gewicht auf knapp 11 kg. Wo hast Du die 1,2 kg noch rausgeholt?


----------



## TT-296 (8. September 2008)

@arne:
was hälst du denn von dem cockpit? 











da ist die R1 mit dran. für dein bike dann natürlich nicht in blau. und was ich besonders schick hier finde, sind die weißen bzw. weiß verzierten Syntace-Komponenten. Weiß einer von euch, ob die so jetzt nur für Cube produziert werden oder ob's die frei verfügbar geben wird? Könnte mir den Vector Carbon in dieser Optik richtig schön an meinem Bike vorstellen.


... und als Schnellspanner Tune U20 oder die neuen Carbon Ti. Die sehen beide wirklich super aus.


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dein neues Rad wird sicher klasse. Bis auf LRS, Schnellspanner, Kurbel und Sattelklemme - da würde ich anders wählen.
> 
> Übrigens - erzähl doch mal was zu den E-Bones, die Du vorher hattest. Wie schwer waren die insgesamt, wie steif...erzähl mal...



Naja die E-Bones sahen geil aus und wogen komplett mit FRM Blätter und Lager nur 614g aber waren für mein Gewicht nicht steif genug.

LRS - naja ich weiß ja Du stehst nicht auf Systemräder aber ich find se halt geil und die princess/ztr hatten mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, daher hatte ich sie ja wieder verkauft.

Welche Kurbel würdest du nehmen? ich hab die halt noch und sie sieht geil aus, ist steif, haltbar durchs keramiklager und noch leichter als xtr.

KCNC Klemme sieht auch super aus, funktionaler als Tune und mit 45g auch leicht.

Sattelklemmen gibts sicher auch leichtere als die 10g Exralite aber sie hält bombenfest.


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> @arne1907
> Ich hab den Katalog von AC hier liegen da ist das gewicht angegeben .
> Vorne:700 g
> hinten:820 g
> gesamt:1520 g




Dann doch die red metal Zero, sind nur unwesentlich schwerer aber gefallen mir optisch doch besser und ich war ja mit den red metal 1 schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## arne1907 (8. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> @arne:
> was hälst du denn von dem cockpit?
> 
> .



Wäre mir zu bunt da der rahmen schon relativ bunt ist und die LR ja auch.


----------



## TT-296 (8. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu bunt da der rahmen schon relativ bunt ist und die LR ja auch.



wieso bunt? ich sagte ja, dass man sich das blau der bremse wegdenken muss. wenn diese in der schwarzen version mit roter schraube verbaut, hat man nur noch die farben schwarz(bzw. carbon), weiß, rot ... wie der rest des bikes. und da du nen weißen sattel verbauen willst, kannst du die farbe ruhig auch beim vorbau aufgreifen.

nochmal allgemein gefragt: weiß jemand, ob es sich um speziell für cube gelabelte syntace-komponenten handelt oder ob sie auch auf dem freien markt angeboten werden?


----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2008)

Naja, ich würde entweder ne XTR nehmen (bin kein Freund von FSA-Teilen) oder wenn man richtig Kohle hat, würde ich genau die wiederum in Kohle investieren - eine Clavicula. Für mich gibts keine andere Alternative, falls die E-Bones zu weich sind (wie haste das eigentlich gemerkt?). 

Wie teuer ist denn ein Satz E-Bones inkl. Kettenblätter? Alles ingesamt ca. 615g schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (9. September 2008)

Jo der komplette satz wog rund 615g mit FRM Blättern.
Die Kurbeln gibts für 499,- und die Blätter zusammen ca. 120,-

Ich habs gemerkt indem ich mich auf die Pedale stellte und die Kurbel schon ohne zu treten ordentlich nachgab.

Aber ich grübel noch immer über die Aussage des Händlers....
Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das die den Rahmen mit 2 verschiedenen Tretlagergrößen herstellen.


----------



## flix f (9. September 2008)

@ Arne 

doch BSA 30 für die Topmodelle wegen Systemintegration und der Specialized Eigenkurbel und Standard für die Normalen (vorteil von BSA 30 sowol die CD Hollowgramm als auch die Clavi gibts mit 30er Achse/Lager) aber die sind beide so teuer, dass es sich nicht rentiert die nachzurüsten.

SI hat mich schon bei Cannondale gestört, das schränkt die Teilewahl enorm ein und mann ist auf Teure Herstellerteile angewiesen, die nicht zwangsweise das Optimum für den persönlichen Gebrauch darstellen

Was mich wundert, ist, dass du soviel Geld für Rahmen ggf sogar das 09er Rahmenset ausgiebst und dann beim LRS spaarst und da sackschwere Red Metal verbauen willst, es muss ja nicht gleich das extrem Princes Prince sein aber XTR, DT 240s, oder evtl Chriss King mit CX Ray und ZTR arch oder 4.2 o.ä. ist leichter stabiler und eleganter

wünsche dennoch viel Spass bei dem Projekt


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist, dass du soviel Geld für Rahmen ggf sogar das 09er Rahmenset ausgiebst und dann beim LRS spaarst und da sackschwere Red Metal verbauen willst, es muss ja nicht gleich das extrem Princes Prince sein aber XTR, DT 240s, oder evtl Chriss King mit CX Ray und ZTR arch oder 4.2 o.ä. ist leichter stabiler und eleganter
> wünsche dennoch viel Spass bei dem Projekt



Ich finde auch - sorry Arne - das so ein 0815-LRS das ganze Rad irgendwie verschandelt. Das wird ansonsten nämlich echt ein Hammer. Warum nicht bei Felix oder so einen richtig tollen, auf Deine Bedürfnisse optimierten LRS bestellen? Ultraleichtbau wirds ja eh nicht mehr und ausreichend Geld ist auch da - warum keinen LRS aus Chris King mit Olympics und Aerolights? Edler gehts wohl nicht und technische besser auch nicht...Du frickelst so lang an der Konfig des Rades rum und dann ein LRS von der Stange...ich finde das einfach schade. Haste mal über ne Clavicula nachgedacht? Ist natürlich ne Preisfrage...aber wenn ich da an Deinen ersten Aufbau des letzten HTs denke, scheint das ja nicht unbedingt DAS Problem zu sein...


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

@TT-296: schau mal auf das Bild - da sieht man am Lenker ein aufgedrucktes Cube-Symbol...zwischen den Klemmstegen des Vorbaus. Ich glaube nicht, dass es die Teile so geben wird - müssten dann ja noch ungelabelt verkauft werden. Aber warum rufst Du nicht einfach bei Syntace an? Die sind sehr nett Mehr als "Wissen wir nicht" kann Dir doch nicht passieren.


----------



## DerEismann (9. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal....

Hat jemand schon einen Preis für das Rahmenkit vom 
Epic Maraton Carbon2009 mit E100????

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## sibby08 (9. September 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal....
> 
> Hat jemand schon einen Preis für das Rahmenkit vom
> Epic Maraton Carbon2009 mit E100????
> ...


 
Laut Katalog und Preisliste 2009 (frisch von der Eurobike) gibt es nur noch S-Works als Rahmenkit. Der Preis für den Epic Rahmen ist 3799,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (9. September 2008)

Ok Ihr habt ja Recht mit dem LRS.....

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin lasse ich mich diesbezüglich von der Optik leiten, ich habe mich einfach ins Design der red metal verliebt aber es stimmt schon das Diese an dem Bike fehlplaziert wären und so werdens wohl doch 
ZTR, prince, princess werden.... oder vllt. auch CK als Naben.

Die Frage nach der Tretlagergröße hat sich heute auch geklärt.
War mir irgendwie schon klar das die Aussage des Händlers nicht stimmen kann und Speci Rahmen mit 2 Größen herstellt.

Der Rahmen ist für BB30 vorgesehen und hat einen Adapter dabei, so das auch "normale" Kurbeln passen, dann allerdings mit Extragewicht des Adapters.
Somit passen die S-Works Kurbeln, sind seit heute bestellt und angezahlt und die FSA landen in der Bucht. 

Die S-Works Kurbeln sollen in 2 Wochen lieferbar sein, kosten Liste 795,-, sind für 695,- beziehbar und wiegen in 3 fach 684g.


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ok Ihr habt ja Recht mit dem LRS.....
> 
> Und wenn ich ehrlich bin lasse ich mich diesbezüglich von der Optik leiten, ich habe mich einfach ins Design der red metal verliebt aber es stimmt schon das Diese an dem Bike fehlplaziert wären und so werdens wohl doch
> ZTR, prince, princess werden.... oder vllt. auch CK als Naben.
> ...





Richtige Entscheidung. Aber warts mal ab - die Optik des von Dir genannten LRS wird Dich sicher auch umhauen

Du hattest doch die Prince-Princess schonmal, oder? Kannste mir da ein paar Sätze zu schreiben? Will mir im Winter auch einen LRS damit bauen lassen. mit Revos, Alunippeln und 330g-Olympics. Komme dann so auf 1265g laut Felix...


----------



## arne1907 (9. September 2008)

Also ich hatte Princess/Kong SS/selektierte Olympics und war von der Steifigkeit her ganz zufrieden. Hatte aber 2 ausgerissene Speichen am VR was ich mir selber nicht so wirklich erklären konnte.
Vielleicht war es noch ein Produktionsfehler der 1.Princess Serie.....
Ich werds halt einfach nochmal versuchen mit dem LRS.

Die 7 vorm Komma ist doch zu verlockend.


----------



## TT-296 (9. September 2008)

zum Thema LRS:
kann arne schon verstehen ... finde die red metal nämlich auch top, was die optik betrifft. andererseits stimme ich den anderen hier auch voll zu, dass an dieses bike ein individueller LRS gehört. als ich mein Bike kaufte, war für mich u.a. stachen mir sofort die LR ins Auge, weil es nicht die Standardkonfiguration war. Der Händler sagte mir, dass das Bike schon auf ner Messe stand und deshalb als Hingucker andere LR draufkamen. So hab ich zwar die Standardnaben aber schöne weiße Syncros FLR DS 23.

@arne: was hälst du denn von weißen Felgen auf deinem neuen S-Works? sind ja dieses jahr noch ein paar hersteller hinzugekommen, die diesen "farbtrend" aufgreifen. z.B. tune edelweisz


zum Thema Steuerlager:
also wenn nicht das S-Works zu den Topmodellen zählt, was dann?  Hab aber auch vermutet, dass es nur BB30 sein kann. Das scheint bei allen Carbon-Rahmen gleich zu sein. Diese haben ja auch alle das konische Steuerrohr mit 1,5 unten. alle alumodelle haben normale 1 1/8 steuerrohre und normale kurbellager.


zum Thema Syntace:
hatte auch schon gesehen, dass da das cube-logo drauf prangt. allerdings hatte ich gehofft, dass der ein oder andere Insider mehr Infos hat. Ich denke, ich werde dann bei Syntace mal anfragen. Damals hatten die mir meine Fragen bzgl. der P6 auch superfix beantwortet.
die leute von cube machen das schon geschickt mit dem individuellen labeling. die schwalbe-reifen mit den 2 weißen streifen sind ja auch nur bei cube erhältlich. die würden meinem bike ebenfalls gut stehen, hab aber nirgends ne kaufmöglichkeit gefunden.


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> @arne: was hälst du denn von weißen Felgen auf deinem neuen S-Works? sind ja dieses jahr noch ein paar hersteller hinzugekommen, die diesen "farbtrend" aufgreifen. z.B. tune edelweisz



Bitte nicht schon wieder weiss


----------



## TT-296 (9. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder weiss



was hast du gegen weiß? also ich finde weiße felgen schick. und zum rahmenset von arne würden sie auch passen.


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

Kurze Frage - stellt Euch mal den weissen Toupe an meinem Rad vor. Und dann - rote oder weisse Tune Barends?


----------



## TT-296 (9. September 2008)

also der weiß-rote toupe wird schon gut passen. dann hast du ein gleichgewicht zur gabel. was die tune barends angeht: gibt es diese jetzt auch in weiß?






also ich kenn nur diese farben und würde sagen, dass da am ehesten noch die schwarzen passen würden. die silbernen passen nicht wirklich und die roten würden sich mit den anderen rottönen deines bikes beißen.


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

Aber nicht lang - rote Naben kommen auch, dazu rote Nippel Hab mir rote Barends bestellt, aber überlege bei Verfügbarkeit evtl weisse zu nehmen. Morgen mal mit Bikecomponents telefonieren. 

Und keine Angst - das rot auf dem Bild ist nicht im entferntesten das Tune-Rot. Das ist nämlich viel kräftiger. Auf dem Bild ist es ja fast rosa.


----------



## -MaLi- (9. September 2008)

ich würd rot nehmen, weiß wäre dann wieder zu viel weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (9. September 2008)

Nun habe ich nach abendfüllender Suche endlich 2 LRS gefunden die mir zusagen und auch lieferbar sind und beide haben rote Nippel...
Ich hasse rote Nippel........

Also entweder den o.g. Tune/ZTR Satz oder ZTR/CK......

Wären zwar gute 200g schwerer aber irgendwie würde CK vom Gesamtkonzept glaub besser zu Speci passen......


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2008)

Was meinste denn zu meiner Frage?


----------



## arne1907 (9. September 2008)

Weißer Sattel, weiße Griffe ja aber keine weißen oder roten Hörnchen.....


----------



## nobbi (10. September 2008)

weiß jemand von euch wie der neue s-works rahmen in alu aussieht, von den farben her.
hab vor mir den zu holen, weiß aber nicht ob den 2008er in rot oder den neuen im neuen design wenn das gut aussieht.
habt ihr vielleicht bilder von dem neuen?


----------



## Duempelhuber (10. September 2008)

nobbi schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch wie der neue s-works rahmen in alu aussieht, von den farben her.
> hab vor mir den zu holen, weiß aber nicht ob den 2008er in rot oder den neuen im neuen design wenn das gut aussieht.
> habt ihr vielleicht bilder von dem neuen?



Schau mal da
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356034

Weiß nur net ob die auch dabei sind.


----------



## Specifreak (10. September 2008)

hier


----------



## nobbi (10. September 2008)

das sieht einfach genial aus.
da werd ich mir wohl den neuen rahmen holen.


----------



## nobbi (10. September 2008)

was mir gerade auffällt. der neue ht rahmen hat keine canti-sockel mehr. der 2008er hatte die noch.
wird es den 2009er nur ohne canti-sockel geben oder auch mit.


----------



## TT-296 (10. September 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> hier



ist euch aufgefallen, dass man da 3 flaschenhalter anbringen kann? 2 im rahmendreieck und 1 unter dem unterrohr. oder wofür sind die 2 schraubungen unter dem s von s-works gedacht? die zugverlegung verläuft ja unter dem oberrohr.


@nobbi: 2009 gibt's nur noch disc und rücktrittbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (10. September 2008)

Hmmm.... was haltet Ihr davon als Alternative zu Tune oder CK?

1380g und optisch natürlich Top passend zum Rahmen.


----------



## TT-296 (10. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... was haltet Ihr davon als Alternative zu Tune oder CK?
> 
> 1380g und optisch natürlich Top passend zum Rahmen.



dann hast ja nachher doch fast alles aus dem spezi-regal


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2008)

waere das SO schlimm? wenn es was taugt... whatever!


----------



## Lateralus (10. September 2008)

28 Speichen am HR bei Deinem Gewicht? Würde ich NIE machen. Außerdem stehe ich selbst auf Speci-LRS nicht - alles Systemquatsch.


----------



## arne1907 (10. September 2008)

Die LR haben eine Freigabe bis 100kg.
Klar, für 995,- Listenpreis würde ich die auch nie nehmen aber das Angebot ist schon mehr als interessant.

Und naja... alles Systemquatsch sehe ich anders.
Weshalb sollte man nicht mehrere Teile von einer Firma kaufen, wenn sie absolut konkurrenzfähig sind und obendrein noch optisch ins Gesamtbild passen.

Die Gabel z.B. ist optimal von der Geometrie auf den Rahmen angepasst, wiegt nicht mehr als eine Durin SL, soll besser funktionieren als Fox TerraLogic und passt optisch perfekt.

Der Kurbelsatz soll 100g leichter als XTR sein und 10% steifer.

Klar sind das alles Herstelleraussagen die es erst zu beweisen gilt.

Aber zum Glück sind ja auch Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würde hier 90% ne Durin und Tune/ZTR fahren.


----------



## RockyShocky (10. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ist euch aufgefallen, dass man da 3 flaschenhalter anbringen kann? 2 im rahmendreieck und 1 unter dem unterrohr. oder wofür sind die 2 schraubungen unter dem s von s-works gedacht? die zugverlegung verläuft ja unter dem oberrohr.



genau identisch mit dem 08er HT M5 Rahmen (Zugverlegung/3.Halter unter Unterrohr-sollte es dafür sein-sähe meiner Meinung nach aber aus,wie Faust auf Auge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (10. September 2008)

Da hast Du recht, aber 28loch am HR bei Dir? Und dann noch mit Revos? Na viel Spass...


----------



## arne1907 (10. September 2008)

Sind DT Aerolight und von Speci selber sogar ohne jegliche Gewichtsbeschränkung freigegeben.

Der LRS wird sogar beim FSR Carbon mit immerhin 120mm FW und andere
Einsatzzwecke ab Werk verbaut.

Der ist übrigens bei Bike24 sofort lieferbar>


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


>


schade, dass weiß schnell grau wird


----------



## arne1907 (10. September 2008)

Gut das er abwaschbar ist.


----------



## climbersp (10. September 2008)

so jetzt habe ich den ganzen Abend diesen Thread gelesen und möchte mich wenigstens auch mal melden.
Respekt was hier an Rädern zu sehen ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein Stumpi FSR Carbon ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
Es fehlt noch der Sattelstützenspanner, die Laufräder von Felix und die Thomson Masterpiece. 
Wenn dann alles steht gibt es auch von mir Bilder.

ciao climber


----------



## TT-296 (11. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


>



falls noch jemand anderes interesse an den parts hatte. hier die antwort von syntace:



> bei den auf der Eurobike gezeigten Teilen handelt es sich um eine Sonderserie für CUBE. Auch der Vector 31.8 Carbon wird von CUBE in diesem Design verbaut.
> 
> Die Teile wird es aller Voraussicht nach jedoch nur an CUBE Komplettbikes geben.



schöner mist! find die sonderserie nämlich richtig schick. hat hier jemand gute kontakte zu cube und weiß, ob man vorbau und lenker vielleicht doch auch separat bei denen kaufen kann. das "c" müsste man dann irgendwie abschleifen ... wenn das geht. sonst würde das an nem specialized schon komisch aussehen.


----------



## DerEismann (12. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal.....

Also wenn Dir jemand dabei weiter helfen kann, dann Rainer Klenke
von Fun Corner Hameln...
www.fun-corner.de

Soweit ich weiß, ist er Deutschlands nummer 1 was Cube betrifft...

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## arne1907 (12. September 2008)

@ Climbersp

Willkommen und her mit Fotos


----------



## climbersp (12. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Climbersp
> 
> Willkommen und her mit Fotos



das Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in der Umbauphase und wird an diversen Teilen noch verändert. 
Aber trotzdem ein Bild im fast Originalzustand. 







ciao climbersp


----------



## racejo (12. September 2008)

Sieht aus wie gegen eine Wand gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (12. September 2008)

Hallo ,
weiß jemand von euch wie viel der von Specialized beim Stumpjumper Expert HT 08 verbaute LRs wiegt sprich DT Swiss X420 ,DT Swiss Competition Speichen,Specialized Hi Lo Disc Vorderradnabe, 28-Loc, DT Swiss 370 Hinterradnabe wiegt ?


----------



## Lateralus (12. September 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> weiß jemand von euch wie viel der von Specialized beim Stumpjumper Expert HT 08 verbaute LRs wiegt sprich DT Swiss X420 ,DT Swiss Competition Speichen,Specialized Hi Lo Disc Vorderradnabe, 28-Loc, DT Swiss 370 Hinterradnabe wiegt ?



Zwischen 1800 - 1900 g würde ich schätzen.

@climber: klasse Rad. Gerade die roten Akzente. Was sind denn das für Ventilkappen?


----------



## arne1907 (12. September 2008)

BÄM


----------



## Lateralus (12. September 2008)

Die Brille ist echt stark. Wenn ich als Brillenträger keine mit Clip-In-Funktion bräuchte, wäre die auch meine erste Wahl


----------



## -MaLi- (12. September 2008)

wo wir beim thema Optische Sehhilfe sind, welche brille im preisrahmen bis etwa 100â¬ ist denn empfÃ¤hlenswert, ich brauche ebenfalls korrekturglÃ¤ser


----------



## Fusion-Racer (12. September 2008)

Ich fahr z.Z. die Brillen von Duosystem.
Die haben so eine patentierte Folie, wo die Korrekturgläser draufgemacht sind und dann in die Brille eingeklickt werden.
Sorry für die ungenaue Beschreibung, aber ich fahr nur die normalen Brillen von denen und bin davon total begeistert.

Erhältlich sind die bei www.lifestylebrille.de und kosten 89 ( für das Modell mit Korrekturgläser )


----------



## TT-296 (12. September 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.....
> 
> Also wenn Dir jemand dabei weiter helfen kann, dann Rainer Klenke
> von Fun Corner Hameln...
> ...



danke für den tipp. werd da mal nachhaken.

PS: das ist aber ne hübsche website


----------



## TT-296 (12. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


>



hast du ne gute quelle für KCNC-Produkte? in der Bucht findet man ja kaum was.


----------



## arne1907 (12. September 2008)

Hab die bei gute-teile.de gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (12. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hast du ne gute quelle für KCNC-Produkte? in der Bucht findet man ja kaum was.



Schau mal in meiner Signatur


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Die S-Works Kurbeln sollen in 2 Wochen lieferbar sein, kosten Liste 795,-, sind für 695,- beziehbar und wiegen in 3 fach 684g.


bei aller liebe jetzt: warum holst du die kurbel nicht ein 2-fach? sieht schicker aus und ist noch leichter. fehlt da ein bisschen der bums in den beinen?

ich fürchte, mit 3 fach wirds dann also doch nur ein "showcase".


----------



## Schmittler (12. September 2008)

kinder! sagt doch mal bitte wie geil ist denn die brille!??!?!? 

costa quanta?


----------



## arne1907 (12. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bei aller liebe jetzt: warum holst du die kurbel nicht ein 2-fach? sieht schicker aus und ist noch leichter. fehlt da ein bisschen der bums in den beinen?
> 
> ich fürchte, mit 3 fach wirds dann also doch nur ein "showcase".



Weil ich hinten 12-27 DA fahre, dadurch mehr Varianten habe und es obendrein noch leichter ist.
Mit Bums hat das sicher nichts zu tun, hier in Berlin/Brandenburg gibts nichts wo man nen 22er Blatt vorne braucht.

Das 20er Blatt würde vllt. 20g sparen und die DA spart gut 50g gegenüber XTR.


----------



## privilegia (12. September 2008)

Ich glaube ich wechsle auch auf 2-fach! Ist bequemer und außerdem nutze ich fast nur das große Blatt! Auch mit DA 12-27!


----------



## privilegia (12. September 2008)

Arne, altes Haus! Ich wechsle wahrscheinlich auch bald arbeits- und wohntechnisch nach Berlin, vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Bike???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (12. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hast du ne gute quelle für KCNC-Produkte? in der Bucht findet man ja kaum was.



Bike Hardest in München, haben auch 'nen Ebay Shop, einfach mal anmailen. Schnellspanner, etc. sind reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## arne1907 (12. September 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Arne, altes Haus! Ich wechsle wahrscheinlich auch bald arbeits- und wohntechnisch nach Berlin, vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Bike???



Jo dann drehen wir mal paar Runden in der Einöde hier..... 


Aber stimmt, hier sollte eigentlich auch 2-fach mit DA hinten reichen.
Mal sehen ob ich die Bestellung noch ändern kann.


----------



## crossmäxer (12. September 2008)

hi, mal neben dem ganzen neuen zeugs hier:


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Weil ich ... dadurch mehr Varianten habe und es obendrein noch leichter ist.


mehr varainten braucht man doch nur in der ebene, für alles steile dann eben bums 



arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt, hier sollte eigentlich auch 2-fach mit DA hinten reichen.
> Mal sehen ob ich die Bestellung noch ändern kann.


reicht dicke 



crossmäxer schrieb:


> hi, mal neben dem ganzen neuen zeugs hier:


das ist jetzt aber echt eins, was mir bisher am besten gefällt.


----------



## TT-296 (13. September 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hi, mal neben dem ganzen neuen zeugs hier:



sehr schick. ist das ne original-lackierung oder wurde die individualisiert? kettenstrebe innen rot mit schriftzug sieht sehr geil aus. 

was ist das eigentlich für ne gabel? original spezi oder wurde der schriftzug nach dem lackieren drauf gemacht? die gabelbrücke sieht etwas wulstig aus ...

aus welchem jahr ist denn das bike? deine einleitung klingt jedenfalls so, als wäre es schon ein paar tage älter.


eines ist aber nicht so nach meinem geschmack: die graue lauffläche der reifen.


----------



## privilegia (13. September 2008)

Sieht mir nach einem 2006er oder 2007er mit neuer Lackierung aus. Schicker Rahmen, aber die Schriftzüge sind eher schlecht, weil die ganz alte Variante!


----------



## arne1907 (13. September 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> kinder! sagt doch mal bitte wie geil ist denn die brille!??!?!?
> 
> costa quanta?



Leider genauso geil...... Liste 179,-


----------



## Lateralus (13. September 2008)

@crossmäxer: erzähl mal mehr zu dem Hobel


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. September 2008)

Er hat nicht etwa den 08er Rahmen den er in rot hatte schwarz lackiert!!!???


----------



## -MaLi- (13. September 2008)

schaut richtig racig aus, draufhocken und abschüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (13. September 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Er hat nicht etwa den 08er Rahmen den er in rot hatte schwarz lackiert!!!???



Sieht echt so aus, auch wegen der rot eloxierten Leitungsführungen am Rahmen


----------



## arne1907 (13. September 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Er hat nicht etwa den 08er Rahmen den er in rot hatte schwarz lackiert!!!???



Doch hat er, sieht man eindeutig.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. September 2008)

ein kurzer Zwischenstand zu meinem S-Works Stumpjumper:
von den Fahreigenschaften echt genial und bei Bedarf enorm vielseitig:
90er Vorbau mit geradem Lenker ist sehr CC-lastig, ideal für Marathons. 90er Vorbau mit nem Specialized XC-Riser ist ziemlich kurz und aufrecht, bergauf gehts grade noch so, dafür geht's bergab wie die Feuerwehr  Aktuell fahr ich nen 120mm 6° Vorbau mit dem Riser-Lenker, ist ausreichend gestreckt zum Tempobolzen, bietet aber genug Sicherheit bergab (zumindest für mich mit 1,78m und Rahmenhöhe L).

Negativ-Punkt sind die Federelemente: die Gabel verliert langsam Öl, auf den 700km bisher ist's soviel, dass bei komplett geschlossenem Brain die Gabel so 3 - 4mm einfedert und es dann der Lockout kommt bzw. bei offenem Brain die Gabel schlürft. Außerdem klappert wohl das Brain in der Gabel relativ laut und deutlich hörbar. Und das Federbein macht so langsam auch wieder Geräusche wg. ein wenig Luft im Dämpfer. Das wäre dann immerhin der vierte Dämpfer... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## arne1907 (14. September 2008)

Welche Gabel haste denn drin? Future Shock E120?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. September 2008)

jup, die beim S-Works eben dabei ist. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## arne1907 (14. September 2008)

Hmm, naja den 08er Carbon FSR Rahmen + Gabel habe ich ja hier auch noch liegen von meinem Kumpel....

Vielleicht bau ich mir mal nen Fully damit auf wenn nach meinem aktuellen HT Projekt noch Geld übrig sein sollte... was eher nicht so aussieht.


----------



## crossmäxer (14. September 2008)

hey leute, 
nachdem keiner meinen 08er gegen einen 06er tauschen wollte habe ich mich entschieden meinen Rahmen zu bekleben.  achja:das rad ist gerade mal ein halbes jahr alt. 

das war das erste mal, dass ich so etwas gemacht habe. also ist nicht perfekt aber taugt. ich kann nun jedes beliebige design auf mein rad kleben und der rahmen ist dazu noch geschütz. das ganze lässt sich auch ohne rückstände abnehmen.   allerdings über 7h arbeit.

ich wollte unbedingt die lackierung, die sauser in seinem ersten speci jahr gefahren ist mit der pace rc 39 carbon gabel (1423g) und der damals streng limierten marta sl red.  die aufkleber lagen zufällig rum. ich möchte noch originale s-works schriftzüge machen lassen.

grüße ben


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. September 2008)

hi leute

ich spiele seit längerem mit dem gedanken mir ein
bike selbst auf zu bauen. ich würde gerne mit dem 
pinken demo 7 anfangen. denkt ihr es wöre vorteilhaft
sein bike selbst zu erstellen oder sollte ich 
doch besser auf ein komplettbike zurückgreifen
und das nach und nach umbauen??

ich liege mit meiner kalkulation bei rund 4000
wobei der rahmen schon 2100 kostet,
denkt ihr das man den rahmen billiger bekommt
oder ist das schon realistisch.

ich mein ein demo 7 I gibt es ja schon für 3000

gruß sebi


----------



## jiri (14. September 2008)

Ich denke, im CC Thread bist du falsch damit 
Hier hat einer nen Demo7 Rahmen aufgebaut
http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=356.0

Frag ihn, was es gekostet hat ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (15. September 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hey leute,
> nachdem keiner meinen 08er gegen einen 06er tauschen wollte habe ich mich entschieden meinen Rahmen zu bekleben.  achja:das rad ist gerade mal ein halbes jahr alt.
> 
> das war das erste mal, dass ich so etwas gemacht habe. also ist nicht perfekt aber taugt. ich kann nun jedes beliebige design auf mein rad kleben und der rahmen ist dazu noch geschütz. das ganze lässt sich auch ohne rückstände abnehmen.   allerdings über 7h arbeit.
> ...



Wow, beklebt? Poste mal Detailbiler...und welche Folie haste genommen? Und wie haste die Innenseite der Kettenstreben rot gekriegt? Los los, plauder mal ein bisschen Insiderwissen aus


----------



## TT-296 (15. September 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hey leute,
> nachdem keiner meinen 08er gegen einen 06er tauschen wollte habe ich mich entschieden meinen Rahmen zu bekleben.



autsch ... dann bist du mit nem Heißluftfön an die Carbonteile ran?!

Wieviel Zusatzgewicht hast du denn verklebt?


----------



## caneloni (15. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe keine Lust hier 122 Seiten durchzulesen. Hab auch mit der SuFu nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich bräuchte ne Info was die aktuellen Rahmensets bei Specialized kosten. Interessant für mich die Epics und Stumpjumper FSR. Hat einer ne Adresse wo ich einzelne Rahmen kaufen kann?
Danke.


----------



## crossmäxer (15. September 2008)

nein, keine heißluft...ich habe kalt verklebt.
die folie ist eine mactac macal 9800 pro
die innenseite der kettenstrebe war von anfang rot, ich habe sei einfach nicht beklebt.
sorry muss raus..


----------



## jiri (15. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe keine Lust hier 122 Seiten durchzulesen. Hab auch mit der SuFu nichts passendes gefunden.
> Ich bräuchte ne Info was die aktuellen Rahmensets bei Specialized kosten. Interessant für mich die Epics und Stumpjumper FSR. Hat einer ne Adresse wo ich einzelne Rahmen kaufen kann?
> Danke.



http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/...AAEJGhHg,menu=6,do=select:1028x1,show=2007131
http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/...AAEJGhHg,menu=6,do=select:1028x1,show=2007129


----------



## TT-296 (15. September 2008)

@crossmäxer:

ich würde dir aber empfehlen, den specialized-schriftzug ähnlich wie auf den aktuellen modellen zu verzerren, damit das ganze mehr dynamic bekommt. jedenfalls sieht der aufkleber (ich vermute mal, dass es einer ist) auf dem unterrohr etwas klobig aus. das liegt natürlich auch an der größe. 

kannst dir hier das logo als vectordatei runterladen:
http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/64260070/101418.html
... dann verzerren, plotten lassen und neu aufkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (16. September 2008)

So wird das gute Stück in etwa aussehen.

Sattel, Stütze, Klemme, Reifen, Lenker, Bremse kommt was Anderes ran.#

Gewicht wird bei ca. 8 - 8,1Kg liegen mit 19 Zoll Rahmen.

Ich verbaue nen relativ schweren Sattel, Stütze und Lenker.
Mit anderen Parts wär da locker Sub8 drin aber diesmal Komfort > Gewicht.


----------



## jiri (16. September 2008)

schick schick, mir gefällts


----------



## crossmäxer (16. September 2008)

@tt 

genau die habe ich gesucht, danke.
sind zwar keine s-works sticker aber ok fürn anfang.
weil der aufkleber druckerei hätte diese vektordatei gebraucht!

aja mehrgewicht 40-50gramm weil gefragt wurde...

grüße ben


----------



## arne1907 (16. September 2008)

Toupe Team 2009 in 143mm Breite

Herstellerangabe: 175g


----------



## fritzbox (16. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Toupe Team 2009 in 143mm Breite
> 
> Herstellerangabe: 175g



Ich habe den 2008er rate mal was er wiegt ,exakt 168 Gramm


----------



## arne1907 (16. September 2008)

Jo mein 08er wog auch 168.

Specialized ist im Gegensatz zu den meißten Herstellern sehr großzügig mit seinen Angaben.
Da wird man kaum ein Teil finden welches schwerer ist als die Herstellerangabe, meißt immer leichter.

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das es ne Ami Firma ist, in deren Land werden ja die Firmen sogar auf Millionen verklagt wenn sich nen Gast an zu heißen Kaffee die Lippen verbrennt.


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> sind zwar keine s-works sticker aber ok fürn anfang.
> weil der aufkleber druckerei hätte diese vektordatei gebraucht!


du brauchst sicher diese vekorisiert:





könnt ich machen, mit und ohne outline, mit und ohne schlagschatten, verzerrt oder unverzerrt oder halt einfach einfach.


----------



## Schmittler (16. September 2008)

darf ich euch diese nützliche seite empfehlen? 

http://vectormagic.com/


----------



## TT-296 (16. September 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> darf ich euch diese nützliche seite empfehlen?
> 
> http://vectormagic.com/



wirklich nettes tool. bei entsprechend großer vorlage-datei kann da was ganz gutes bei rauskommen. für das s-works beispiel wäre mir die kurvenqualität aber nicht gut genug, um soetwas aufs bike zu kleben.

Aber mal sehen, was Rossi so zusammengebastelt kriegt. kannst das ergebnis dann ja mal hier posten.


----------



## TT-296 (16. September 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @tt
> 
> genau die habe ich gesucht, danke.
> sind zwar keine s-works sticker aber ok fürn anfang.
> ...




ich seh gerade: "aufkleber-druckerei". ich würde auf jeden fall in nen repro-betrieb mit vernünftigem plotter gehen und die logos nicht auf nen Transparent-Sticker drucken lassen, sondern das Logo aus ner Farbfolie "ausschneiden" lassen. Such dir ne Firma, die sich auf's Bekleben von Autos (und ähnlichem) spezialisiert hat, dann hast du die richtigen Leute für deine Bike-Verschönerung.

ich dachte eigentlich, du hättest deine Folie auch aus einer solchen Firma. Schließlich gibt's Mactac ja nicht gerade im Supermarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (16. September 2008)

danke für die vektordatei!!!
nein sie plottern auch es ist auch kein billigshop. 
schilder und aufkleber werbung SCHWARM aus hilpoltstein 09174 / 9605
sie bekleben taxen, autos, schilder, entwerfen logo designs für firmen. sie hätten mir die aufkleber auch nachproduziert, sozusagen die schrift angepasst, aber das hätte ich nicht zahlen können / wolln. 50 für geplotterte aufkleber waren mir zu viel!
grüße bn


----------



## TT-296 (16. September 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> wolln. 50 für geplotterte aufkleber waren mir zu viel!



ähm .... du hast 2 s-works und 1 rocky mountain und dir sind 50,- EUR zu viel?!?


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2008)

und ich machs dann wohl noch für 50 leute umsonst, gelle!


----------



## crossmäxer (17. September 2008)

naja ich mach zur zeit führerschein und sonst sollte ich sparen.
der verkäufer meinte, wenn ich vektordateien habe, ist es um ein vielfaches günstiger.
aja das rocky habe ich gar nicht mehr, dafür ein fuji carbon pro mit dura ace vom team nürnberger komplett. =) da war aber hauptsächlich mein vater dran beteiligt.
muss meine signatur ändern.
grüße ben


----------



## racejo (17. September 2008)

Dann geh arbeiten oder grab deinen Vater wieder an.


----------



## TT-296 (17. September 2008)

oh mann ... na da wurde der umgang mit geld ja wunderbar vermittelt, wenn der sohn bei 50,- EUR ins Grübeln kommt, wie "viel" Geld das doch ist, aber von Papi Bikes für mehrere tausend Euro hingestellt bekommt. tss tss tss


----------



## RockyShocky (17. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> oh mann ... na da wurde der umgang mit geld ja wunderbar vermittelt, wenn der sohn bei 50,- EUR ins Grübeln kommt, wie "viel" Geld das doch ist, aber von Papi Bikes für mehrere tausend Euro hingestellt bekommt. tss tss tss



Er sagt doch,er muss sparen und Kohle für´n Lappen wegtun.

Also wird ihm wohl Umgang mit Geld vermittelt worden sein-unabhängig davon,dass er von Papi Bikes bekommen hat,die ihm anscheinend keiner gönnt,weil damit im Längenvergleich der Kürzere gezogen wird...


Wenn er weiss,das 50 viel (sogar derzeit zuviel) Geld sind,dann ist doch alles im Rahmen.
Da von anderer Seite gemeint wird, 50Tacken wären ja nicht so dolle,ist dort vielleicht das Geldverständnis etwas verschoben 

@crossmäxer:
Und wenn Du etwas sparen musst/Zeit brauchst:
Du hast Hammerteile unterm Hintern und die fahren sich hinterher auch nicht anders,also hat das auch Zeit.
Anstatt ungeduldig zu sein, aufsatteln und Kette rechts!
Mit Aufklebern fährt sich das auch nicht anders.
Und Leute mit Plan,erkennen ein Bike auch ohne Aufkleber


----------



## TT-296 (17. September 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Da von anderer Seite gemeint wird, 50Tacken wären ja nicht so dolle,ist dort vielleicht das Geldverständnis etwas verschoben



sollte ich mit "der anderen Seite" gemeint worden sein, dann hast du vielleicht auch nicht ganz verstanden, was ich meinte. 50 Euro sind nicht wenig Geld, aber wenn man mehrere Tausend Euro in sein Hobby investieren kann, die man auch selbst verdient (!) hat, dann stünden 50 Euro in keinem Verhältnis zu 3 Bikes, die zusammengenommen mit nem fünfstelligen Betrag zu taxieren sind.


----------



## RockyShocky (17. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> sollte ich mit "der anderen Seite" gemeint worden sein, dann hast du vielleicht auch nicht ganz verstanden, was ich meinte. 50 Euro sind nicht wenig Geld, aber wenn man mehrere Tausend Euro in sein Hobby investieren kann, die man auch selbst verdient (!) hat, dann stÃ¼nden 50 Euro in keinem VerhÃ¤ltnis zu 3 Bikes, die zusammengenommen mit nem fÃ¼nfstelligen Betrag zu taxieren sind.



Wenn man das Geld selbst investiert hat,ist das ja auch ne ganz andere Ausgangslage-da wÃ¼rde bestimmt niemand 50â¬ erwÃ¤hnenswert finden,es sei denn er mÃ¶chte sich lÃ¤cherlich machen (oder Zweifel an den vorhandenen Bikes aufkommen lassen...).

Er hat nunmal das seltene GlÃ¼ck,einen Dad an der Hand zu haben,der das Motto vertritt" FÃ¼r meinen Jung nur dat Beste" und sich dafÃ¼r selbst nur jedes 2. Jahr einen neuen Cayenne,X5 oder sowas kauft 

Es deutet ja dann darauf hin,dass es mit GebrauchsgÃ¼tern gut um ih bestellt ist,was aber nicht heisst,dass ihm das Bargeld jeden Monat gebÃ¼gelt  die Hose gesteckt wird.AuÃerdem scheint ja demnÃ¤chst auch ein Auto fÃ¤llig zu werden,wenn nicht schon vorhanden.

Und schonmal die BÃ¶rse beobachtet die letzten Tage 

Es sind fÃ¼r alle bald wieder harte Zeiten angesagt 


Mal ehrlich,wer sagen will,dass er keine 2 Top Spezis geschenkt nehmen wÃ¼rde auf diesem Level,der redet doch Unsinn,oder? ( allgemein gemeint !!!)

Und wenn dann mal etwas ersetzt werden muss,dann "raucht" es auch mehr oder weniger  im Briefbeutel.So ist das halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (17. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Es geht los!
> 
> Heute bezahlt und bestellt >
> 
> ...



Gibt es von Speci schon ein paar Angaben zu folgenden Fragen?

was soll denn der Rahmen in 19" ca. wiegen?
Was wiegt die GAbel in 90mm ??

Grüße Toni


----------



## arne1907 (17. September 2008)

Offiziell gibts da nichts so weit ich weiß.

Die Gabel vom Epic wiegt wohl 1390g mit 100mm und ungekürzt.
Der Rahmen soll gut 100-150g leichter sein als der 08er.

Denke der 19er wird so 1200g rum wiegen.


----------



## Toni172 (17. September 2008)

ohne Steuersatz, oder ??


----------



## 007ike (18. September 2008)

ja, ohne Steuersatz, der hat ca. 60g


----------



## Toni172 (18. September 2008)

hhhhmmmm........?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

so richtig leicht ist das leider auch nicht.
Kann es sein das die ÃberstandshÃ¶he zu den `08 S-Works HT zugenommen hat.
Mir gefÃ¤llt der Rahmen echt super, aber 2600,- â¬ sind ein haufen Kohle und es wÃ¼rden leider beim Rahmenset ohne StÃ¼tze dann ca. 2650g rauskommen. Wobei die Brain Gabel wÃ¼rde mich schon reizen.
Was meint Ihr, wenn ich beim 07er Epic einen "L" Rahmen hatte, mÃ¼sste doch ein 19" perfekt sein, oder ????


----------



## 007ike (18. September 2008)

Epic L = 19 Zoll !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

Ja, sollte passen.


----------



## arne1907 (18. September 2008)

Naja Specialized hat bei seinen Carbonrahmen noch nie auf Superleichtbaugesetzt, sind eher für ihre Qualität und Robustheit bekannt.

Wenn man am Rahmen das letzte Gramm rauskitzeln möchte, dann sollte man zu Scott, Simplon oder MaxiAri greifen.

Aber auch mit Speci Rahmen sind Aufbauten um die 8 Kg möglich.


----------



## 007ike (18. September 2008)

naja unter 1100g finde ich schon sehr leicht, wem das nicht reicht, ok.


----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> naja unter 1100g finde ich schon sehr leicht, wem das nicht reicht, ok.



Mein 18er aus 2008 wiegt nackt nur mit Schaltauge 1214g. Wenn da nochmal  100g runtergehen, ists doch nahezu auf einem Level mit den üblichen sehr leichten Rahmen.


----------



## x-rossi (18. September 2008)

ich finds hier langsam lächerlich, dass wegen 100 g so ein geschiss gemacht wird. wenns nicht mehr leichter geht, dann steifer. steifer = mehr vortrieb.

wenn ihr schon eure leichtgewicht-kunstwerke hier zur schau stellt ... darf ich auch mal bilder von euren beinen sehen?


----------



## arne1907 (18. September 2008)

Mal drüber nachgedacht das hier auch viele Member aus dem Light-Bike-Forum vertreten sind und bei denen Gewicht nun mal an 1.Stelle steht?

Oder das für Einige das Bike nicht nur Mittel zum Zweck sondern auch
Hobby ist? Wenn Dich solche Diskussionen so stören, dann lies sie doch einfach nicht.


----------



## Toni172 (18. September 2008)

@rossi
es geht hier nicht um "die letzten" 100g. FÃ¼r mich stellt sich nur die Frage ob ich fÃ¼r einen 1200-1250g Carbon-Rahmen 1800,-â¬ ausgeben soll wenn ich einen 1300g in Alu fÃ¼r 500,- bekomme. Wenn der Rahmen nun 1050g in Carbon bei 1800,-â¬ liegt, da fÃ¤llt einem die Entscheidung schon "etwas leichter".


----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

Außerdem gehts hier nicht nur um nackte Fakten, sondern auch um Emotionen. Arne ist, genau wie ich, markenfetischistisch veranlagt, was S-Works angeht. Ich weiss selbst, dass mein Rahmen vom P/L-Verhältnis unterirdisch anschneidet im Vergleich zu anderen. Entweder ist er zu schwer oder zu teuer. Klar, aber ICH LIEBE IHN EINFACH UND WÜRDE NIEMALS NEN ANDEREN HABEN WOLLEN. Es geht doch neben aller Vernunft vor allem um Emotionen und Begeisterung für Technik. Natürlich brauche ich keine 5g-Sattelklemme - ich habe sie trotzdem und finde sie toll. Wo ist das Problem? Dass ich kein CC-Weltmeister damit werde, ist mir doch (relativ) klar

Und jetzt Schluss mit dem rationalen Gebrabbel. Wieder zurück zu den schönsten Bikes, dies gibt


----------



## arne1907 (18. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts hier nicht nur um nackte Fakten, sondern auch um Emotionen. Arne ist, genau wie ich, markenfetischistisch veranlagt, was S-Works angeht. Ich weiss selbst, dass mein Rahmen vom P/L-Verhältnis unterirdisch anschneidet im Vergleich zu anderen. Entweder ist er zu schwer oder zu teuer. Klar, aber ICH LIEBE IHN EINFACH UND WÜRDE NIEMALS NEN ANDEREN HABEN WOLLEN. Es geht doch neben aller Vernunft vor allem um Emotionen und Begeisterung für Technik. Natürlich brauche ich keine 5g-Sattelklemme - ich habe sie trotzdem und finde sie toll. Wo ist das Problem? Dass ich kein CC-Weltmeister damit werde, ist mir doch (relativ) klar
> 
> Und jetzt Schluss mit dem rationalen Gebrabbel. Wieder zurück zu den schönsten Bikes, dies gibt



100% korrekt


----------



## Toni172 (18. September 2008)

in der aktuellen "Mountain-Bike" haben die die Future Shock e100 an einem Epic mit 1474g gewogen. Da wird die 90mm Version wohl nur 50g weniger haben. Der Rahmen war in Größe "M" mit 2115g auch "relativ" schwer. Beim Dolomiti Superbike sagte mit der Teammech. das der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer ca. 2000g wiegen soll.
Man, man, man...... ich bin hin und her gezupft. 
Entweder Speci S-Works HT `09
oder Trek 9.9 SSL
oder Scott Scale 10

letzteres wurde dieses Jahr 100,- günstiger und gibt es leider wie Sand am Meer.
Das Trek ist schon geil, nur konnte mir noch keiner was zum Rahmengewicht und Preis sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

Das Trek ist auch ein heisses Teil, ich würde allerdings zum S-Works tendieren, allerdings nur in der Lackierung von Arne. Das dunkle mag ich nicht so. Finde ich recht langweilig. Arnes ist aber richtig klasse. Problem ist nur, dass man dann da gleich die Gabel mitkaufen MUSS.


----------



## fritzbox (18. September 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> in der aktuellen "Mountain-Bike" haben die die Future Shock e100 an einem Epic mit 1474g gewogen. Da wird die 90mm Version wohl nur 50g weniger haben. Der Rahmen war in Größe "M" mit 2115g auch "relativ" schwer. Beim Dolomiti Superbike sagte mit der Teammech. das der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer ca. 2000g wiegen soll.
> Man, man, man...... ich bin hin und her gezupft.
> Entweder Speci S-Works HT `09
> oder Trek 9.9 SSL
> ...



Wird sich bei 1150 Gramm und als Komplettrad bei 5000 Euro befinden ,
in den USA 6500 $


----------



## Toni172 (18. September 2008)

1150g bei 19" ?

die Variante von Arne wäre auch mein Favorit. Ich habe rote Tune NAben die passen überhaupt nicht zur roten Future Shock.


----------



## x-rossi (18. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Es geht doch neben aller Vernunft vor allem um Emotionen und Begeisterung für Technik.


die diskussion stört mich in keinster weise. ich finde wie gesagt nur das tralalla um die letzten 100 g unbedacht wenn nicht gleichzeitig realisiert wird, dass der rahmen insgesamt viel steifer geworden ist und auch dies sich sehr positiv auf den vortrieb äussert. steifer auch gerade durch die SI-geschichten. 

dass durch SI die emotionale individualität zwangsläufig verloren geht, ist natürlich bitter. 

aber wie gesagt - leichter ist dann doch besser, als steifer.


----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

will einfach mal nen weiteren kandidaten in die runde werfen:
KTM MYROON
der Rahmen um die 1000g und aufgebaut als Serienmodell Myroon Prestige mit 8,3KG. optisch auch sehr gelungen!


----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht, hat aber hier im Speci-Fred keine Zukunft Vor allem die DT-Gabel wäre für mich schon ein Grund, es mir nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

stimmt, aber ich wollte noch nen weiteren wertigen Kandidaten neben dem Trek und dem Scott beisteuern.
schließlich wurde hier auch schon der MaxAri von NoSaint angesprochen, den es auch von noch von 2 3 weiteren Herstellern gibt. Und so ein 600,- EUR Rahmen hat dann doch eher weniger Potential, sich mit nem S-Works zu vergleichen. Gewicht ist halt nicht alles.


----------



## crossmäxer (18. September 2008)

bei solchen Ã¤uÃerungen, dass ich alles bekomme, was ich mir wÃ¼nsche, werde ich ganz schÃ¶n aggro. wenn man lange dafÃ¼r gearbeitet hat 

wer zahlt denn 50â¬ wenn man das gleiche auch fÃ¼r 10â¬ bekommen kann? 
also: schluss mit der diskussion. 
danke nochmals fÃ¼r die vektordateien.

ps. wir fahren einen t4  von Â´99 und keinen cayenne.


----------



## Toni172 (18. September 2008)

mir wurde eben für den S-Works Carbon HT Rahmen ein Liefertermin von Anfang Dezember genannt.
Ich habe mir ein schönes Razorblade fürs Wochenende geholt. Mal sehen ob ich mit der Geo zurechtkomme. 
Das Trek 9.9 SSL kostet 1699,- Liste. RAhmen inkl. Stütze.
http://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2009/xl/elite99ssl_onyxcarbon.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

Das Trek geht auch tierisch ab. Finde ich, abgesehen von meiner Markentreue, dem S-Works ebenbürtig. Da hätte ichs schwer, ne Entscheidung zu treffen und würde stark nach der Geo gehen.


----------



## arne1907 (18. September 2008)

Also meinen rahmen habe ich bestellt und bereits bezahlt, verbindliche Lieferzusage 1. Novemberwoche.
Allerdings hatte ich auch sofort nach der EB geordert und man sagte mir auch das dieses Jahr wohl nur noch 40 Rahmen nach Deutschland kommen.

Und im Bezug auf die Gabel, so hätte ich diesmal eh die Future Shock gewählt und nicht wieder Durin.
Da stören mich auch nicht die paar Gramm, welche sie vielleicht schwerer ist.

Sie wird von der Funktion her sicher absolut Top sein nach allem was man bisher gehört hat. Mein Kumpel fährt die E120 und die Brain technology ist einfach nur geil und funzt perfekt.
Ausserdem passt die gabel von der Optik her am Besten zum Rahmen und Durin sieht man mittlerweile an jedem 2. hochwertigen Bike....

Und zum Speci rahmen allgemein.....
Klar, es gibt mittlerweile sicher 10 oder mehr Rahmen die leichter sind, die billiger sind und die vielleicht auch genauso stabil sind.
Aber das sind halt keine Specialized.
Man liebt die Marke oder man hasst sie.


----------



## fritzbox (18. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Also meinen rahmen *habe ich bestellt und bereits bezahlt*, verbindliche Lieferzusage 1. Novemberwoche.
> Allerdings hatte ich auch sofort nach der EB geordert und man sagte mir auch das dieses Jahr wohl nur noch 40 Rahmen nach Deutschland kommen.
> 
> Und im Bezug auf die Gabel, so hätte ich diesmal eh die Future Shock gewählt und nicht wieder Durin.
> ...



Soweit kommt es noch das ich schon vorher bezahle bevor der Rahmen hier eingetroffen ist 

Wenn der Flieger oder das Schiff aus Taiwan Verspätung haben hat dein Händler die Kohle und du guckst in die Röhre


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2008)

Das hab ich auch noch nicht gehört...
In Übersee bestellt?
Wenn man 'nen deutschen Stammhändler hat nimmt der doch fürgewöhnlich 'ne kleine Anzahlung oder bestellt den kulanterweise ohne...


----------



## fritzbox (18. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch noch nicht gehört...
> In Übersee bestellt?
> Wenn man 'nen deutschen Stammhändler hat nimmt der doch fürgewöhnlich 'ne kleine Anzahlung oder bestellt den kulanterweise ohne...



Ich würde niemals ein Rad oder Rahmen anbezahlen oder ganz bezahlen bevor ich es nicht in den Händen habe ,so weit kommt es noch


----------



## arne1907 (18. September 2008)

Ich hätte ihn nicht komplett zahlen müssen und auch nicht anzahlen.

Ich bin bei meinen Händler an der Ecke schon seit zig Jahren Stammkunde.

Ich habe das freiwillig getan damit ich es mir nicht doch noch anders überlege, so weiß ich das die Kohle weg ist und muss mir keine Gedanken mehr machen, was man für soviel Kohle noch alles hätte machen können...

Und wenns mit dem Termin nicht klappt, habe ich auch kein Prob das Geld zurückzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das sind halt keine Specialized.
> Man liebt die Marke oder man hasst sie.



Man liebt Specialized oder man liebt sie nur ein bisschen ... 
... aber wer hasst die denn?


----------



## fritzbox (18. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Man liebt Specialized oder man liebt sie nur ein bisschen ...
> ... aber wer hasst die denn?



Ich habe mein Tarmac SL2 mal im Tourforum gepostet ,da kamen alle Specihasser aus ihren Löchern gekrochen


----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Tarmac SL2 mal im Tourforum gepostet ,da kamen alle Specihasser aus ihren Löchern gekrochen



das ist ja blasphämie 

naja, im rr-sektor mag es bedeutsamere Marken geben, aber bei den MTBs gehört Speci schon zu den Pionieren und hat damit Kultstatus.


----------



## fritzbox (18. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> *das ist ja blasphämie *
> 
> naja, im rr-sektor mag es bedeutsamere Marken geben, aber bei den MTBs gehört Speci schon zu den Pionieren und hat damit Kultstatus.



Stimmt ,sind alles Banausen im TF


----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

ist doch ein schönes bike ... das einzige, was mich hieran stören würde, sind die stenger-schriftzüge auf den felgen. der laden sollte sich mal gedanken über deren typo machen. etwas mehr dynamik würde dem ganzen gut tun.

ist das ein team-bike?


----------



## fritzbox (18. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ist doch ein schönes bike ... das einzige, was mich hieran stören würde, *sind die stenger-schriftzüge auf den felgen.* der laden sollte sich mal gedanken über deren typo machen. etwas mehr dynamik würde dem ganzen gut tun.
> 
> ist das ein team-bike?



Habe mir auch schon überlegt die wieder zu entfernen und Zipp Bapperl draufzumachen aber erst im Winter wenn ich mehr Zeit hab 

Ist kein Teambike ,Bernd labelt seine Zipp so sind dafür einiges günstiger


----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

liegt das am "abkratzen" der original-schriftzüge, dass die felgen zwischen seiner domain so komisch matt auf aufgerauht aussehen?

ob da nun zipp draufstehen muss, weiß ich ja nicht. das ist auch immer so massiv. kenner wissen, was es für felgen sind und du musst für die anderen keine werbetafel fahren. ich würde den pfeil der kettenstrebe aufgreifen und ihn in 2 facher ausführung auf die felge kleben. das reicht vollkommen und sorgt für mehr "optischen vortrieb".

egal, was du draufklebst, hauptsache die URL kommt runter


----------



## climbersp (18. September 2008)

ich habe mein Bike auch nicht 5 Monate vorher zahlen müssen.
Dies würde ich auch nicht tun. Dann lieber noch ein paar Zinsen für die paar Monate.
Dir ist schon klar, sollte der Laden aus irgend einem Grund insolvent gehen und da gibt es viele Gründe, geht dein Geld in die Insolvenmasse.

climbersp


----------



## arne1907 (18. September 2008)

climbersp schrieb:


> ich habe mein Bike auch nicht 5 Monate vorher zahlen müssen.
> Dies würde ich auch nicht tun. Dann lieber noch ein paar Zinsen für die paar Monate.
> Dir ist schon klar, sollte der Laden aus irgend einem Grund insolvent gehen und da gibt es viele Gründe, geht dein Geld in die Insolvenmasse.
> 
> climbersp



September bestellt - Liefertermin: November = 5 Monate????

Ist ja auch völlig egal ob 1 oder 10 Monate, ich habe ja oben bereits erklärt weshalb ich dies tat und nicht "musste"!

Und lasst uns doch über Bikes und Parts Diskusstieren, wie z.b. das geile Tarmac aber nicht über meine Zahlungsmodalitäten.


----------



## climbersp (18. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> September bestellt - Liefertermin: November = 5 Monate????
> 
> Ist ja auch völlig egal ob 1 oder 10 Monate, ich habe ja oben bereits erklärt weshalb ich dies tat und nicht "musste"!
> 
> Und lasst uns doch über Bikes und Parts Diskusstieren, wie z.b. das geile Tarmac aber nicht über meine Zahlungsmodalitäten.



war auch nicht böse gemeint. 
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und einem Kumpel ist es so
bei seinem Auto gegangen, der Fall ging durch  die Presse hoch und runter,
aber das Geld war weg. 

ciao climbersp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (18. September 2008)

@fritzbox: so zum Beispiel ...




(ist aber nur n schnellschuss  )


----------



## fritzbox (19. September 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> *liegt das am "abkratzen" der original-schriftzüge, dass die felgen zwischen seiner domain so komisch matt auf aufgerauht aussehen?
> *
> ob da nun zipp draufstehen muss, weiß ich ja nicht. das ist auch immer so massiv. kenner wissen, was es für felgen sind und du musst für die anderen keine werbetafel fahren. ich würde den pfeil der kettenstrebe aufgreifen und ihn in 2 facher ausführung auf die felge kleben. das reicht vollkommen und sorgt für mehr "optischen vortrieb".
> 
> egal, was du draufklebst, hauptsache die URL kommt runter



Ist ne optische Täuschung da ist nichts rau


----------



## moritzpf (19. September 2008)

hi,

so, es ist vollbracht. 
mein neues/altes speci epic s-works. hoff es gefällt euch. 

das rad wiegt 11,3kg (mit pedale) also nicht soooo schwer, oder ?? 
mal sehen was ich noch machen kann dass ich die 11kg knacken kann.

freu mich auch eure meinungen.

lg

moritz


----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2008)

dann darf ich auf die 12,4 kg (mit pedale und dreck) meines comps stolz sein? 

wieviel kg sind für ein 19" L alu-model aus dem jahre 2005 denn drin? vor allem sollte es möglichst renntauglich bleiben, quasi noch immer ein sorglos-bike wie jetzt sein.


----------



## 007ike (19. September 2008)

11,2 kg sind locker drinn


----------



## Toni172 (19. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann darf ich auf die 12,4 kg (mit pedale und dreck) meines comps stolz sein?
> 
> wieviel kg sind für ein 19" L alu-model aus dem jahre 2005 denn drin? vor allem sollte es möglichst renntauglich bleiben, quasi noch immer ein sorglos-bike wie jetzt sein.



ich habe ein 2007er Epic Expert mit 10,44 Kg und absolut Renntauglich


----------



## Lateralus (19. September 2008)

moritzpf schrieb:


> hi,
> so, es ist vollbracht.
> mein neues/altes speci epic s-works. hoff es gefällt euch.
> das rad wiegt 11,3kg (mit pedale) also nicht soooo schwer, oder ??
> ...



Wenn Du mal ne detailierte Teileliste postest, können wir Dir sagen, wo es sich lohnt, weiter abzuspecken.



Toni172 schrieb:


> ich habe ein 2007er Epic Expert mit 10,44 Kg und absolut Renntauglich



Fährst Du die ZTR Race nur in Rennen oder sonst auch immer - im Training usw? Würdest Du sie für einen Alltags-Sorglos-LRS empfehlen?


----------



## Toni172 (19. September 2008)

ich fahre sie auch beim Training, muss aber sagen das ich auch mit dem Renner und einem HT trainiere. Sie haben ca. 1500 km drauf ohne Probleme.
Es kommt halt darauf an wieviele km Du damit machst. Wenn Du 10.000 km im Jahr damit abreist, ist sie sicher nicht das richtige.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. September 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> ich habe ein 2007er Epic Expert mit 10,44 Kg und absolut Renntauglich



Ich komm sogar unter 10 kg , aber auch nur weil mein Rahmen deutlich leichter ist (Carbon aus 2008). Die rot-markierten Teile werde noch bis zum Frühjahr ausgetauscht, da möchte ich die Sattelstütze gegen eine Easton EC 90 mit Kcnc tauschen, die Gabel soll eine Durin SL 100 oder 80 werden, Vorbau ein Syntace 105er und am Antrieb soll noch ein bißchen mit Dura Ace 11-27 und an der Kurbel mit nem Mountain Goat 20Z gespart werden. Pedale stehen schon fest (Look Carbon) und Griffe Extralite sind schon bestellt. 

Hier ein Bild:




und hier die Teileliste:




Reale Gewicht an der Waage war heute (mit Dreck und normale Magura-Scheiben) 10,07Kg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moritzpf (19. September 2008)

moritzpf schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> so, es ist vollbracht.
> mein neues/altes speci epic s-works. hoff es gefällt euch.
> ...




hier mal meine teileliste. hoffe die ist soweit ok.

http://www.specializedriders.com/user/45897/bike/show/6586

lg

moritz


----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> 11,2 kg sind locker drinn


hört sich gut an.


Toni172 schrieb:


> ich habe ein 2007er Epic Expert mit 10,44 Kg und absolut Renntauglich


danke für die teile-liste. aber die vorhandene terralogicgabel und ein stabilerer lrs werden mir einen strich durch die rechnung machen.


----------



## arne1907 (20. September 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand von Euch vor, seiner "besseren Hälfte" nen Bike
aufzubauen?

Hab da noch einen Safire Expert Rahmen zu liegen.
"Meine" sattelt auf HT um.

Der Rahmen ist aus 08 und im neuwertigen Zustand.

Werd heute Abend mal ein paar Fotos machen.

Bezüglich Preis habe ich wenig Plan.....
Das Bike kostet in Deutschland 3000,- als Expert, keine Ahnung was
der einzelne Rahmen hier kostet, gabs wohl nie einzeln.....





Rahmen All new Safire FSR M5 manipulated alloy frame w/ Women's specific ORE TT/DT, Designs for Women geometry, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, DMD Direct Mount F. Der, replaceable derailleur hanger, disc only, 120mm travel 

Federbein Specialized AFR Shock w/ remote Trail Tune inertia valve, adj rebound and Brain Fade, 7.25x1.75"


----------



## Danimal (20. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich komm sogar unter 10 kg , aber auch nur weil mein Rahmen deutlich leichter ist (Carbon aus 2008).
> Reale Gewicht an der Waage war heute (mit Dreck und normale Magura-Scheiben) 10,07Kg !



Phantastisch. Frage mich, was an meinem Bock (paar Seiten zurück, oder bei meinen Fotos) dann so schwer ist, dass insgesamt etwa ein Kilo mehr zustande kommt. Zwischen dem 2007er und 2008er S-Works Rahmen ist gewichtsmäßig glaube ich kein so großer Unterschied. Ich könnte bei der Gabel 300g rausholen, bei den Laufrädern vielleicht auch, ansonsten sehe ich da nicht mehr viel Potential, ausser ich verzichte auf Funktion und schraube mir Daddelmaterial ans Rad (Alu-Scheiben oder Exustar Pedale z.B.... davon bin ich aber geheilt).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## DAMDAM (20. September 2008)

Also ich hatte einen 2007ner Epic S-works Rahmen und habe den roten als Garantie erhalten, da sich bei meinem 2007ner Blasen unter dem Lack gebildet haben und bei mir war es schon ein etwas größerer Unterschied zwischen 2007 und 2008. Der Rahmen selber ist nicht nur leichter geworden , sondern Specialized hat auch an der Sattelklemme (nur noch einfach verschraubt und mit Titanschraube) am Steuersatz ( Canecreek Carbon integriert nur noch 54g), oder auch den Flaschehalterschrauben ( Stahl 2007-> Alu 2008) getunet und somit das Rahmensetgewicht deutlich reduziert ich glaube das muss zwischen 250 oder 300g gelegen haben. (Zumindest bei meiner Team US Version!). 

Gruß Christian 

Natürlich ist eine Pace RC 39 XC nicht umbedingt alltagstauglich an diesem Rad, aber bei Marathons oder XC Rennen vollkommen ausreichend. Ich hoffe nächstes Frühjahr wiegt das Rad so um die 9,3 Kg oder ich habe ein neues 2009ner Epic unter 9 Kg.


----------



## Toni172 (21. September 2008)

konnte schon Jemand reale Gewichte für den 2009er S-Works CArbon HT RAhmen im Netz finden ????????????????????? Und für die 90mm Future Shock ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (21. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...und somit das Rahmensetgewicht deutlich reduziert ich glaube das muss zwischen 250 oder 300g gelegen haben. (Zumindest bei meiner Team US Version!).



300g ??? Nie im Leben! Ich würde von maximal 50g Erleichterung ausgehen, werde das aber morgen interessehalber mal im Laden nachwiegen... 300g sind Welten, die man nicht mal eben durch ein paar Schrauben (die ich übrigens auch alle in Ti bzw. Al verwandelt habe) oder einen anderen Steuersatz reinholt.

Oder hat es mit der "Team US Version" (habe ich noch nie was von gehört!) etwas besonderes auf sich?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## DAMDAM (22. September 2008)

Ich habe glaube ich auch noch irgendwo die Rahmen (aus 07 und 08) einzeln auf der Waage als auf dem Rechner ich schaue mal nach. Kannst ja mal den 08ter Rahmen aus deinem Laden in "L" und mit Sattelklemme sowie den Zughüllenschrauben und Flaschenhalterschrauben wiegen, wie gesagt meiner wiegt 2301 g wie oben beschrieben und da ich den Rahmen eh auseinander bauen muss kann ich auch in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal Beweisfotos reinstellen. Ich habe den Rahmen US-Version genannt, da er nur in den USA in dieser Farbe verkauft wurde und ich ihn nur habe, da ich einen Garantieaustausch hatte und keinen schwarzen wollte (Habe hier im Norden halt einen super Händler!)


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (22. September 2008)

Habe relativ günstig einen der letzten 06er Carbon Rahmen bekommen!!!Jetzt meine Frage wo habt ihr den eure 08/09er Sid bestellt???


Grüße Philipp


----------



## Lateralus (22. September 2008)

Ebucht.


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

es geht voran 

Specialized Roval SL


----------



## RockyShocky (25. September 2008)

Da bin ich aber mal auf einen ersten Testbericht gespannt!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

Naja das muss noch bis November warten, vorher kommt der rahmen wohl nicht.

Die S-Works Kurbel soll Ende der Woche kommen.


----------



## jones (25. September 2008)

sehr schick - die laufräder


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

jones schrieb:


> sehr schick - die laufräder



Jo, danke 

Naja, sicher gibts fürs selbe Geld oder sogar weniger LR die leichter sind.
Aber ich wollte mal weg von den "üblichen Verdächtigen" und sie passen halt auch perfekt zum bestellten Rahmen.

Und sie haben ne Freigabe bis 100 kg, sogar fürs Stumpi FSR werden die verbaut. Staune da allerdings selber aufgrund des gewichts und der Speichenzahl kommt mir diese Freigabe schon sehr gewagt vor.
Gerade wenn mans z.B. mit SLR vergleicht, die sind 200g schwerer und nur bis 85kg oder so empfohlen.

Aber was solls, werds ja merken und hab 2 Jahre Garantie.

Die weißen Aerolite's wirds übrigens wohl auch so zu kaufen geben.


----------



## moritzpf (25. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja das muss noch bis November warten, vorher kommt der rahmen wohl nicht.
> 
> Die S-Works Kurbel soll Ende der Woche kommen.



hi,

sehr schlner lrs. und noch leichter als der alte. 
darf ich fragen woher man eine s-works kurbel bekommt da ich bis jetzt nur wusste dass man sie nur mit einem kompletten rad bekommt und nicht einzeln.

lg 

moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

Ne die Kurbel ist einzeln bestellbar.
Waren eigentlich erst für November angesagt aber
gestern sind die Ersten bei Speci Deutschland eingetroffen und wurden heute an die Händler verschickt, sofern man vorbestellt hatte.

Hoffe meine Freitag zu bekommen, bin mal gespannt ob die angesagten 
685g ebenfalls zutreffen aber Speci ist ja meißt sehr großzügig mit Ihren Angaben, bisher war jedes Teil leichter als die Herstellerangabe.


----------



## moritzpf (25. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ne die Kurbel ist einzeln bestellbar.
> Waren eigentlich erst für November angesagt aber
> gestern sind die Ersten bei Speci Deutschland eingetroffen und wurden heute an die Händler verschickt, sofern man vorbestellt hatte.
> 
> ...



darf man fragen was sie in etwa kostet bzw. bekommt ma die nur über einen händler ??
bin noch auf der suche nach einer neuen kurbel und zur auswahl wäre noch eine xtr oder eben die speci die ja schön leicht wäre. 

danke

moritz


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob die nur Vertragshändler ordern können oder jeder Händler.

Der UVP ist wie immer ohne Worte..... 799,-

Ich hab für meine 599,- bezahlt und damit kann ich leben.
Auch hier gibts natürlich jede Menge Alternativen, preislich wie auch vom Gewicht her.

Aber auch das wären dann wieder die "üblichen Verdächtigen" a la
Clavi, Extralite, FRM, XTR usw.

Mittlerweile sind übrigens SUB 8 angestrebt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. September 2008)

Die Specialized passen doch super zum Rahmen, einzige Alternative wären für mich die Extralite.
Die Clavicula sind einfach schweineteuer und sehen für mich furchtbar aus.
Ich bin gerade selber noch auf der Suche, allerdings bin ich ja kein Carbon Fan und auch deine Modelle sind ausserhalb meiner Preisklasse.
Bei mir werden es wohl Aerozine, KCNC oder je nachdem wie die jetzt in Deutschland liegen evtl. Middleburn werden.


----------



## Toni172 (25. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind übrigens SUB 8 angestrebt.



Hi Arne,

super LRS den Du da hast !!!!

Mit den SUB 8 Kg........, hast Du da eine Teileliste mit den Gewichten?
Kannst ja für die noch nicht erhaltenen Teile die Herstellerangaben eingeben. 

Ich schätze der 2009er Rahmen in 19" mal mit 1250g. Und die Future Shock mit 1450g. Was willst Du da noch alles verbauen um SUB 8 zu kommen ?????


----------



## Lateralus (25. September 2008)

moritzpf schrieb:


> darf man fragen was sie in etwa kostet bzw. bekommt ma die nur über einen händler ??
> bin noch auf der suche nach einer neuen kurbel und zur auswahl wäre noch eine xtr oder eben die speci die ja schön leicht wäre.
> danke
> moritz



Dir ist aber klar, dass das ne BB30-Kurbel ist und somit nur in ganz wenige Rahmen passt?


----------



## mph (25. September 2008)

Hallo, ich fahr den 08er spezi LRS im Training & kann nichts negatives berichten!!Der 09er ist leichter & vor allem optisch welten geiler!!Viel Spaß damit arne!!Auf dein neues sworks bin ich mal gespannt!!

Bemerkenswert finde ich das das VR mehr Gewicht verloren hat als das HR!!??

GRuß max









mehr fotos in meinem Album...


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert finde ich das das VR mehr Gewicht verloren hat als das HR!!??
> 
> ...




Liegt sicher an der Carbon Nabe.

Liste stell ich nachher mal ein.


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Ich schätze der 2009er Rahmen in 19" mal mit 1250g. Und die Future Shock mit 1450g. Was willst Du da noch alles verbauen um SUB 8 zu kommen ?????



Tippe auch so rahmen in 19 Zoll inkl. Steuersatz 1280g
Gabel denk ich wird gekürzt bei max. 1380g liegen.
Hatte ne 120er auf der Waage und die lag ungekürzt glaub bei 1480g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (25. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Liegt sicher an der Carbon Nabe.
> 
> Liste stell ich nachher mal ein.



oh habe grade bemerkt das die nur vorne ne Carbonnabe verbaut haben...^^macht also sinn 


Gruß max


----------



## Toni172 (25. September 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Liste stell ich nachher mal ein.



ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## arne1907 (25. September 2008)

Schwarz = vorhanden und gewogen
Rot = bestellt und geschätzt

Ja ja die Reifen..... 
Aber am Rande Berlins reichen die bei 90% meiner Einsatzgebiete und im Urlaub kommen Andere rauf.
Vielleicht werden se auch gegen Rocket Ron getauscht wenn die lieferbar sind.


----------



## arne1907 (26. September 2008)

Kurbeln kamen heute doch nicht, da für aber >>


Schmolke TLO 58 cm


----------



## ullertom (26. September 2008)

bin schon auf die ersten Foto`s gespannt wie es aussieht - gemäß Auflistung eine gute Kombi

die R1 möchte ich für mein Rotwild auch - wie lange ist die Lieferzeit???


----------



## arne1907 (26. September 2008)

ullertom schrieb:


> bin schon auf die ersten Foto`s gespannt wie es aussieht - gemäß Auflistung eine gute Kombi
> 
> die R1 möchte ich für mein Rotwild auch - wie lange ist die Lieferzeit???



Letzte Aussage war Mitte/Ende Oktober.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (27. September 2008)

Lt. Schmolke soll es ab Frühjahr 09 die Stützen auch endlich in 30,9 geben.


----------



## José94 (27. September 2008)

Tune Schwarzes Stück gibts auch in 30,9 .


----------



## zingel (27. September 2008)

*Das Spezi Nr. 75* ...ano 1981 lief's vom Band 

ca. 13.5kg


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. September 2008)

Absolutes Sahnestück!


----------



## Nachbar (27. September 2008)

Mein Wettkampf-Rad in 21", mit Furious Fred wiegt´s unter 10.


----------



## RockyShocky (27. September 2008)

Da würde mich mal ne Teileliste interessieren!!!!
Ist wohl optisch ein 08er Comp Rahmen?
Da feile ich auch grad  dran rum...

Achsoooo,seh grad ist Cantibremse....Dann ist das logisch mit dem Gewicht ;-)


----------



## Nachbar (27. September 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Achsoooo,seh grad ist Cantibremse....Dann ist das logisch mit dem Gewicht ;-)




Yo. Guter Trick, gell?
Bei sonem großen Rahmen (M5 von einem Stumpjumper HT 08) ist das in der Preisklasse sonst schwierig zu machen. 

Trotzdem die Teileliste (endlich fragt mal jemand)

Laufräder: Nope/Funworks
Kassette: SRAM PG 990
Schaltwerk: XTR
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite mit Setback
Sattel: Specialized Toupe Gel 143
Kurbel: XT
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo
Vorbau: Tomson Elite X4 90mm (mein Rücken!)
Lenker: Easton Monkey Lite 580mm
Hörnchen: Tune
Schalterschalter: XTR
Bremshebel: Deore
Griffe: Neopren aus dem 1-EURO-Shop
Lenkerendstopfen: Hope
Spanner: Hope
Rest: Original


----------



## Nachbar (27. September 2008)

Ausschweifend getunt: Endlich Nobby Nic


----------



## José94 (27. September 2008)

Der 1981 Stumpy hat echt style


----------



## Toni172 (27. September 2008)

sehr geil !!!

Da war das große Blatt noch für dicke Oberschenkel gemacht. Ist das ein 48er ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (27. September 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Da war das große Blatt noch für dicke Oberschenkel gemacht. Ist das ein 48er ??



...oder ein 50er, bin mir nicht sicher und ich hab's momentan nicht zur Hand.


----------



## arne1907 (27. September 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Tune Schwarzes Stück gibts auch in 30,9 .



Jo nur is die rund 90g schwerer und glaub nur 3g leichter als ne MP.

Ich würd auch nie meine MP tauschen, die gehört einfach an ein S-Works.
Wollt das mit der Schmolke nur erwähnen falls jemand sowas schon immer
gesucht hat.


----------



## privilegia (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor nun meine Reba Team durch eine neue Sid zu ersetzen. Macht es Sinn?
Und welche Variante wäre denn sinnvoll, Team-Ausführung oder Worldcup-Variante?
Achso mein Gewicht liegt bei ca. 80 kg !
Ich komme an die Durin mit ihren Problemen irgendwie nicht ran, obwohl sie schon sehr gut aussieht!


----------



## Lateralus (1. Oktober 2008)

Gewichtsmäßig ist die Race zu bevorzugen, ist die leichteste. Dann kommt die Team, dann die WC. Von der Funktion her unterscheiden kann man Race und Team nicht. Der einzige Unterschied ist das Material der MotionControl-Einheit. Die ist bei der Race wie bisher aus Plastik, bei der Team aus Titan. Merkt aber niemand. Ich hab ne Team, weil ich die günstiger bekommen habe, als es ne Race gegeben hätte. Hätte ich die Wahl gehabt, wärs ne Race geworden.

Und klar macht das Sinn - ne Sid ist leichter. Meine Reba Team wog 1615 g, meine neue Sid wiegt nur 1470 g. Macht knapp 150g Ersparnis bei sehr guter Performance und für mich gleicher Steifigkeit (kann keinen Unterschied erkennen).


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich vor einiger Zeit hier schon einmal wegen der Sid Race/Team gemeldet...Stehe nun vor der Wahl zwischen Fox F80/100 RLC oder wie schon erwähnt die RS Sid Race/Team.Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen bzw. welche passt wohl besser ins 06er S-Works???

Grüße aus dem verregnetem Gießen/Hessen

Philipp


----------



## Lateralus (1. Oktober 2008)

Für mich wäre das Gewicht der SID verbunden mit der Tatsache, dass man sie total leicht selbst servicen kann ein Totschlagargument. Außerdem ist die Sid recht straff und man braucht keinen LO, habe daher den Hebel auch gar nicht montiert. Die Fox spricht göttlich an, aber wippt immer und selbst warten kannste die auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## privilegia (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe meine Reba auch schon gewartet und wenn das bei der SID auch geht, wirds wohl solch eine Schönheit werden. Bedenken habe ich nur wegen der 80 kg Gewicht!


----------



## TT-296 (1. Oktober 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Reba auch schon gewartet und wenn das bei der SID auch geht, wirds wohl solch eine Schönheit werden. Bedenken habe ich nur wegen der 80 kg Gewicht!



80kg?! ist die neue SID so schwer?


----------



## privilegia (1. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich mein Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (1. Oktober 2008)

ach ne


----------



## Toni172 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre an meinem Epic mit 75kg (nackich) die alte SID und das geht super. Also bei der neuen würde ich mir wegen 80kg keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## TT-296 (1. Oktober 2008)

nie mit vollem magen auf's bike! die performance der gabel könnte drunter leiden 


mal wieder was ernstes: gibt's schon nen 09er speci-katalog? bin gerade umgezogen und will nicht auf blauen verdacht hin zu meinem (nun weiter entfernten) händler, wenn der noch gar nichts da hat.


----------



## TT-296 (1. Oktober 2008)

mir geht's da eher um die parts & co ... neues bike ist erstmal nicht geplant.


----------



## Toni172 (1. Oktober 2008)

mein Händler hat nur eine KAtalog für sich. Die für die Kunden sollten bald kommen.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Oktober 2008)

meinst du den hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (1. Oktober 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> meinst du den hier?



keine ahnung, wie er aussieht, aber der dürfte es sein.


----------



## keroson (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich durfte schon im Händler Book blättern,w as interessantes war aber net drin. Wenn ihr euch mit euren Händlern gut versteht, fragt doch mal ob ihr da ein bisschen schauen dürft..


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. Oktober 2008)

Das war heute in meinem Briefkasten


----------



## HB76 (1. Oktober 2008)

großer briefkasten, respekt


----------



## Duempelhuber (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir den Katalog auch von einem Kumpel mitbringen lassen.

Die haben aber leider keine Preisliste rausgerückt, weil er nicht nachweisen konnte das er ein Händler ist.

(Ok, er ist auch keiner  )

Grüße


----------



## fritzbox (2. Oktober 2008)

Sodele heute das erste mal ein 2009er Epic bei meinem Händler begutachtet ,gefällt mir bis auf ein paar Verarbeitungsmängelchen ganz gut


----------



## Toni172 (3. Oktober 2008)

Mängelchen ????????? leg los !!!


----------



## fritzbox (4. Oktober 2008)

Der V-förmige übergang Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr sieht aus wie wenn ihn jemand mit der Hand gespachtelt hätte ,da hatte die Oberfläche lauter kleine Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2008)

na du hast es gut erwischt ... mein händler hat alle anderen bekommen, nur nicht das epic. allerdings konnte ich an den anderen modellen keine mängel erkennen. hast du das an allen epics gesehen?



wer hat denn schon mal die lager an seinem epic alleine gewechselt?

mich hat gestern ein bisschen der schlag getroffen. 100  sollen nur die lager des hinterbaus eines 2005er epic kosten ... ohne ein- und ausbau. ich wollte sie wechseln lassen, weil sich seit einiger zeit leichtes spiel im hinterbau entwickelt hat. nach 4.000 km ist aber auch zeit, oder?

ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die lager so teuer sein können. ich weiß nicht welche lager das sind, aber 10  pro teil kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. das sind doch sicher "0815"-lager, die auch in anderen geräten und maschinen verwendung finden, also auf größeren vorrat/bedarf produziert werden? 

kann ich die lager ohne probleme selber wechseln, kann ich die lager irgendwo günstiger beziehen? meinen händler wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt fragen, er bekommt sowieso schon eine kriese, weil ich immer mehr selber mache.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich nach 4000Km meine Lager hätte wechseln müssen dann würden die ja nur ein 3/4 Jahr oder weniger halten  . Ich habe letzte Woche gerade den Dämpfer gewechselt und fand das nicht sonderlich schwer, bei einem Blick auf die Lager hätte ich jetzt gedacht das dort "normale" Lager drin sind (Schau mal auf der Webseite nach den Manuals) und auch ein Wechsel sollte nicht sonderlich schwer sein. Es stellt sich nur die Frage wie es im Fall eines "selber-gemachten-Lagerwechsel" mit der Garantie aussieht. Achja wenn dein Rad noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist würde ich das Spiel mal versuchen auf Garantie beheben zu lassen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Specilized sehr kulant geworden ist, wenn der Kunde unzufrieden ist. 

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemi (5. Oktober 2008)

hi,
also bei meinem XC von 04 konnte ich mein beschädigtes Lager nicht selber austauschen. mein händler musste es rausbohren was recht zeitaufwendig war (hätte ich mich nicht selber getraut).


----------



## Leondad (6. Oktober 2008)

Lagerwechsel habe ich diesen Sommer mal selber gemacht, ging einigermaßen gut. Bis auf das eine Lager am Tretlagerbolzen, das ging nicht vom Bolzen runter. Habe dann die Dichtschalen aufgestemmt und den Außen-/innenring des LAgers im Schraubstock gesprengt. Hat mich mehr Zeit gekostet das Lager runterzukriegen wie die ganzen anderen Lager zu wechseln.

Ach ja: Lagergröße/-sorte steht im Epic-Manual, sollten beim ´04er 6802 2RS und 6800 2RS sein...


Grüße Ottmar


----------



## x-rossi (6. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nach 4000Km meine Lager hätte wechseln müssen dann würden die ja nur ein 3/4 Jahr oder weniger halten   ... . Achja wenn dein Rad noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist.


geländekilometer, sorry! mit slick-lrs für die straße sind es natürlich mehr. und das alter meines epics ist nicht soo schwer aufzulösen.



Leondad schrieb:


> Ach ja: Lagergröße/-sorte steht im Epic-Manual, sollten beim ´04er 6802 2RS und 6800 2RS sein...


ok, ich hab das manual jetzt von der seite geholt. vom händler habe ich beim kauf weder fürs rad, noch für die gabel eins in die tüte bekommen. eigentlich dreist.

ich nehme anhand der gliederung an, dass sich von 04 auf 05 nichts beim hinterbau verändert hat, da für das 05er kein separates fsr-manual erhältlich ist. somit herzlichen dank für den tipp.

aber sehr viel günstiger als 100  kann das laut explosionszeichnung und teileliste dann wohl doch nicht werden, soviel wie da herumfliegt. wieviel habt ihr denn sparen können?


----------



## the donkey (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen hab mal ne allgemeineFrage zum Wert eines Rahmens bzw.Framesets!
Ich habe einen Epic 2006 Rahmen den ich neu 2008 aus den USA hab.
Bin das Teil gefahren und muß ihn aber jetzt aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgeben.
Die Bandscheibe ist hinüber!!
Der Rahmen wurde ca.700 km auf Waldwegen bewegt und hat fast keine Gebrauchsspuren.
Am Rahmen sind noch folgende Teile verbaut, welche eventuell dran bleiben!
Chris Kink Titan
Easton EC 90 Stütze, orig. Sattelklemme
XT Kurbel und Sram X9 Umwerfer
Reba World Cup mit neuen Enduro Bearings Abstreifringen
Die orig. Wippe wurde gegen eine vom Marathon also Carbon getauscht,
wobei ich die orig. noch habe!
Die Farbe des Rahmens sieht aus als wäre er poliert, ist aber lackiert(Silber)!
Was kann man dafür noch realistisch bekommen? 
Kann mir da mal einer einen Tip geben das wäre echt nett!


----------



## maik76 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Donkey,

also ich hab in der letzten Zeit beobachtet (da ich auch ein Epic gesucht habe), dass die Rahmen in der Bucht zb. so zwischen 500  - 1000  gehandelt werden (kein S-Works). Kommt halt auf´s Baujahr an.

Gruß Maik


----------



## RockyShocky (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn du paar â¬ fÃ¼r BuchtgebÃ¼hren Ã¼brig hast, kannste ja mal antesten ,mit deiner Preisvorstellung -als Festpreis mit Preisvorschlagsoption.
Dann siehste,was die Leute max. geben wollen und lehnst es halt ab oder bist glÃ¼cklich mit dem Ergebnis.WÃ¼rde den Festpreis natÃ¼rlich erstmal entsprechend hoch ansetzen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wisst ihr ob es zufällig jemand im Forum gibt der Sättel bezieht?


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2008)

Schau doch einfach mal bei Dir vor Ort, normale oder auf Autointerieur spezialisierte Sattlereien sollten das eigentlich auch machen.


----------



## arne1907 (12. Oktober 2008)

Aktueller Stand:

vorhanden:





bestellt:

S-Works Carbon HT Rahmen/Gabel Mod.2009 - Anfang November

S-Works Carbon Kurbel BB30 - Anfang Dezember 

Formula R1 Bremse - Ende Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (12. Oktober 2008)

nette zusammenstellung bis dato. wusste gar nicht, dass die masterpiece so ins gewicht schlägt  

das schraubentuning gefällt auch. ist das für sattelstütze, vorbau, kurbel und flaschenhalter ebenso geplant? könnte dann aber auch etwas viel werden ...

btw was ist das eigentlich für eine sattelklemme? hast du da mal ein größeres bild von?


----------



## pd1 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein größeres Bild !!!





Gruß patrick

---------------------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## arne1907 (12. Oktober 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> nette zusammenstellung bis dato. wusste gar nicht, dass die masterpiece so ins gewicht schlägt
> 
> das schraubentuning gefällt auch. ist das für sattelstütze, vorbau, kurbel und flaschenhalter ebenso geplant? könnte dann aber auch etwas viel werden ...
> 
> btw was ist das eigentlich für eine sattelklemme? hast du da mal ein größeres bild von?




Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind bereits mit Titan Kit versehen. 

Die Kurbeln haben von hause aus Alu Schrauebn soweit ich weiß.

Und Flaschenhalter hat schwarze Aluschrauben. sonst wirds zu bunt.

Gibt sicher ein paar Stützen die leichter sind als MP aber kaum eine
die in dieser gewichtsklasse so robust und top verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Toni172 (13. Oktober 2008)

@arne
Hi Arne,

kommt Dein S-Works HT in rot/weiss ????
Ich habe vor 4 Wochen bestellt und heute durch meinen Händler erfahren das Spezi die Auslieferung der rot/weissen gestoppt hat. Es gibt nur noch die Carbon/red variante. (die mit der roten Gabel)

hhhmmm und nun???????????????????????


----------



## arne1907 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm na ich hoffe mal nicht....

Ich habe den rahmen sofort nach der EB bestellt und bisher nichts gehört das er in dieser Farbe nicht lieferbar ist.....


----------



## arne1907 (13. Oktober 2008)

Gerade mit Händler telefoniert....
Also er kann sich das nicht vorstellen, da er für den Weiß/Roten eine bestätigung bekommen hat und keine anderen Infos vorliegen.
Er ruft aber morgen nochmal bei Speci an.....

Zur Not wirds dann halt der Schwarze... 
Müßt dann aber den Weiß/Schwarzen 09er Sattel gegen den  08er Schwarz/Rot tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (13. Oktober 2008)

war eben bei meinem Händler, die Mail von Sepci war nicht ganz eindeutig. Er hat nochmal s bei Speci angerufen. 
Es gibt den rot/weissen doch noch. Nur die Auslieferung verschiebt sich von Dezember 2008  in´s Frühjahr 2009. Ein genauer Termin konnte Speci nicht nennen. 
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange. Will die ersten Rennen mit dem neuen fahren.


----------



## TT-296 (14. Oktober 2008)

Frühjahr 2009?! Das kann Vieles heißen. Wenn man Pech hat, sogar März/April. Wahrscheinlich werden erstmal die Händler in den USA versorgt, bevor's nach Übersee geht.


----------



## arne1907 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, ich habe für meinen ne Lieferzusage für 1.Novemberwoche......

Bis Frühjahr werde ich sicher nicht warten wenn dies stimmen sollte und beide Farben erst dann lieferbar sind.
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, als ich meinen bestellte hieß es ja das dieses Jahr nur noch 40 Stück nach Deutschland kommen sollen und daher
hatte ich auch angezahlt.
Waren dies alles nur Geschichten, dann wirds wohl doch nen Scott werden....


----------



## TT-296 (14. Oktober 2008)

naja, dann hoffen wir mal, dass dein bike rechtzeitig kommt. nicht dass du zum "feind" überläufst


----------



## privilegia (14. Oktober 2008)

Also beim Wechsel zu Scott verstehe ich keinen Spaß mehr! ;-)


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Oktober 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Waren dies alles nur Geschichten, dann wirds wohl doch nen Scott werden....



Sorry, aber das ist wie von Audi zu BMW gehen...macht man nicht 
Warum denn als Alternative kein Simplon Razorblade?
Ist imho noch etwas leichter und schöner sowieso...


----------



## TT-296 (14. Oktober 2008)

he ... meine letzten beiden Autos waren BMWs 

schönere Alternativen als das Simplon finde ich aber folgende:
Trek Elite 9.9 SSL
KTM Myroon Prestige

aber lasst uns nicht wieder mit den Alternativ-Bikes anfangen. Dat kommt schon rechtzeitig ...


----------



## Mev (14. Oktober 2008)

sers ich suche den aktuellen specialized 2009 katalog im internet hab ich nichts gefunden zum ausdrucken gibts evtl nen radsport händler die ein katalog schon bekommen haben ??

lg Mev


----------



## Toni172 (14. Oktober 2008)

für mich käme dann auch nur das Trek Elite 9.9 SSL in frage.

Mir wurde ein Liefertermin für Dezember genannt. Egal ob ich das Carbon/Red oder das Red/White bestelle.

Das Razorblade finde ich optisch geil. Aber das OR könnte 2 cm Länger sein.


----------



## x-rossi (14. Oktober 2008)

Mev schrieb:


> sers ich suche den aktuellen specialized 2009 katalog im internet hab ich nichts gefunden zum ausdrucken gibts evtl nen radsport händler die ein katalog schon bekommen haben ??
> 
> lg Mev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Hilfe!
ich wollte gerade an meinem 2007er Epic Marthon hinten eine 180er Marta SL Scheibe einbauen und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt das dies gar nicht möglich ist. Die Scheibe kommt an der Dämpferaufnahme an, keine Changse, da dreht sich nix.
Ist das normal?


----------



## arne1907 (15. Oktober 2008)

He das war nur Spaß mit dem Scott 

Der Vertreter von Speci hat heute meinen Liefertermin (November) und
auch die Farbe (Weiß/rot) bestätigt.

Wie gesagt sollen nur 40 Stck. 2009 nach Deutschland kommen und wer rechtzeitig bestellte hat halt Glück, für die "Nachzügler" kann es Frühjahr werden, was auch immer das heißen mag....


----------



## erny... (15. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hilfe!
> ich wollte gerade an meinem 2007er Epic Marthon hinten eine 180er Marta SL Scheibe einbauen und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt das dies gar nicht möglich ist. Die Scheibe kommt an der Dämpferaufnahme an, keine Changse, da dreht sich nix.
> Ist das normal?




Hallo,
das ist normal. Ich wollte auch bei meinem Epic Comp 2007 hinten eine 180er Scheibe einbauen, ging aber auch nicht. Da müssen wir uns wohl mit ner 160er Scheibe zufriedengeben, außer irgendjemand hat ne Lösung.

mfg erny...


----------



## Toni172 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich denke mal ich hatte rechtzeitig bestellt (direkt nach der Eurobike), hat aber wohl nicht mehr gereicht.


----------



## Mev (15. Oktober 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


>




kennste wayne ?? was man nicht gelernt hat muss mans auch nicht machen


----------



## privilegia (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

An alle die eine 180er Scheibe hinten montieren wollen:

DAS GEHT NICHT!!!!

NUR 160er !


Learning by doing.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2008)

ist eine 180er scheibe überhaupt nötig? ich hätte sogar sehr geren eine 140er hinten. nicht des gewichts wegen, mehr wegen der optik.


----------



## TT-296 (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn man ne 180er scheibe hinten fahren will, dann fährt man vorne meist noch ne nummer größer. diese dimensionen kenne ich eigentlich nur aus den einsatzbereichen downhill und freeride ... im crosscountry jedenfalls völlig unüblig. und das epic ist als xc-bike konzipiert. wer also nach größeren scheiben sucht, sollte sich überlegen, ob er sich für's richtige bike für seinen gewünschten einsatzbereich entschieden hat.


----------



## sibby08 (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antworten . Ich habe die 180er gegen eine 160er umgetauscht. Natürlich ist das Epic ein Racebike (wenn auch dafür sehr komfortabel). Ich fahre aber keine Rennen und setze es nur auf Touren ein. Daher kam die Überlegung auch hinten (wie auch an meinem SJ) eine 180er Disc zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2008)

die logik verstehe ich aber auch nicht jetzt:

race->schnell->kleine scheibe
tour->langsam->große scheibe

demnach braucht ein sportwagen kleine bremsen und ein suv dann große.

als wenn ich nicht gerade kilometerlang trail-abfahrten mit mehr als 30 % gefälle fahre, dann reichen 160/140 völlig. hinten wird eh meist nur gelenkt. 

und das funktioniert ganz gut mit 95 kg bruttogewicht, zzgl. bike.


----------



## zingel (15. Oktober 2008)

xc-Racer bremsen kurz und knackig -> wenig Wärme
Tourer hocken auf der Bremse -> viel Wärme


----------



## TT-296 (15. Oktober 2008)

als scheibenbremsen noch kein thema waren, hat man höchsten mal mit nem brakebooster seine vbrake tunen können. da kamen solche diskussionen gar nicht auf.

mein erstes bike (klapprad) hatte damals ne stempelbremse. da wurde einfach das stempel"kissen" auf die lauffläche des reifen gedrückt. Nicht sonderlich effektiv und außerdem nur am Vorderrad. Aber gebremst haben wir ohnehin fast ausschließlich einfach per Rücktrittbremse. Das waren noch zeiten


----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2008)

geil, jetzt musste ich echt mal wieder laut lachen  

die stempelbremse habe ich ja total vegessen. das 25 kg herrenrad von meinem großvater hatte auch so eine. das waren noch zeiten ...


----------



## sibby08 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe schon bei Euch muss man alles bis ins kleinste Detail erklären, sonst kommen da so Fragen auf warum man beim Racer 160er und Touren 180er Scheiben einsetzt.


----------



## Rennbanane (16. Oktober 2008)

Meins.. Jetzt seit 10 Tagen bei mir... 






Soweit Standard"ausrüstung", passt bis jetzt sehr gut, war eben 5 Tage in den Bergen , neuer Sattel vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2008)

Schönes  Bike. Nur Schade dass die Marken sich immer ähnlicher sehen!


----------



## moraa (16. Oktober 2008)

Sind das gelbe Bremshebelkondome?
Ansonsten schönes Stumpi!


----------



## maik76 (16. Oktober 2008)

...ist doch nen ganz schickes Stumpi!


----------



## TT-296 (16. Oktober 2008)

die chinakondome an den bremsen sehen wirklich komisch aus. ansonsten aber schick. ist das schon ein 2009er? hast du vor es so zu lassen oder wird hier und da noch getuned?


----------



## Rennbanane (16. Oktober 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> die chinakondome an den bremsen sehen wirklich komisch aus. ansonsten aber schick. ist das schon ein 2009er? hast du vor es so zu lassen oder wird hier und da noch getuned?



Keine Ahnung was diese Gummidinger da sollen.. Bremshebel vorm zerkratzten schützen (bei Sturz?), damit man nicht abrutschts... kein Plan.. Bis jetzt haben sie mich aber nicht gestört und der Stylepolizei bin ich bisher erfolgreich entkommen...

Ist ein 2008er, dafür gabs auch leichten Preisnachlass... 

Bis jetzt passt mir eigentlich alles am Bike, warscheinlich suche ich mir mal einen angenehmeren Sattel, er aktuelle passt mir (bzw. meinem A) nicht so, mal sehen, evtl. einen schmaleren Lenker (finde den aktuellen für mich sehr breit), dann wohl irgendwann die Kombi-Pedale weg und reine Clickies dran.. Das sollte's dann erstmal sein, aber hat ja Zeit...


----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ein schmalerer flacherer Lenker würde die Sitzposition deutlich sportlicher und dabei nicht weniger bequem gestalten. Sattel: Probier mal den Speedneedle Marathon. Einen bequemeren bin ich noch nie gefahren!


----------



## Lizzard (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir letzte Woche als "Herbstgeschenk" den Toupé gegönnt. Schaut zwar nicht bequem aus, ist es aber.


----------



## TT-296 (17. Oktober 2008)

das ist er auf jeden fall. fahre ihn auch seit nem dreiviertel jahr und bin ebenso begeistert. auch wenn sich betrachter meines bikes immer nicht ganz vorstellen können, wie ein so "optisch harter" sattel bequem sein kann


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Oktober 2008)

Leute ,ich bin verwirrt.
Mein Dealer selbst sagt mir,ich solle lieber den Phenom nehmen,des "Comforts" wegen.
Hab auch schon so oft gelesen,das sehr viele Leute mit dem Toupe nicht klarkommen.Hatte ihn in der Hand und konnte mir auch in den kühnsten Träumen nicht ausmalen,dass der sich lohnen könnte,für die paar Gramm runter zum Phenom ????

Also lieber Phenom oder Toupe?
Die Farbmöglichkeiten des Toupe ,würden mir ja eher zusagen ...das bischen mehr Sitzpolster beim Phenom wäre auch nicht verkehrt(...waaaahnsinnig werd´...)


----------



## TT-296 (17. Oktober 2008)

Jeder Hintern ist anders. Am besten Probesitzen und, wenn möglich, Probefahren. Außerdem hängt es ja auch immer davon ab, was für Hosen (mit oder ohne Polster) du fährst. Also ich nutze mein Bike auch für kleine Einkaufstouren etc. und fahre dann mit normaler Jeans ohne Probleme auf dem Toupe. Bei längeren (Trainings)Touren zieh ich aber ne Bikehose an.

Der Phenom hat im Gegensatz zum Toupe ne breitere und weichere Nase. Wenn du also nen steilen Anstieg hochklettern willst, empfiehlt es sich, auf dem Sattel weiter nach vorne zu rutschen. Das soll beim Phenom besser klappen. Allerdings macht man das ja auch nur, wenn's richtig steil wird. Hat bislang mit dem Toupe bei mir auch trotz spitzerer und härterer Nase geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (17. Oktober 2008)

Guggus,
mir persönlich passt der Toupe nicht so gut. Deshalb war ich auch skeptisch als mir mein Dealer den Phenom vorgeschlagen hat. Ich fuhr ihn dann Probe, siehe da, passt perfekt.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Nachbar (17. Oktober 2008)

@ rennbanane:

Mich würde interessieren, wie groß Du bist und welche Rahmengröße Du hast.

Gruß


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach,ich war ja garnicht gemeint ;-) Deshalb edit....


----------



## Nachbar (17. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Ach,ich war ja garnicht gemeint ;-) Deshalb edit....




Bei Dir würde es mich aber auch interessieren. 

Sind Deine Bilder im Archiv noch aktuell?

Was wiegt Dein HT denn momentan? 

Hast Du die XTR-Kurbel nachgerüstet?


----------



## Rennbanane (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin 1.81 und habe einen L. Habe M und L probegefahren, L hat besser gepasst. Der Sattel ist normalerweise höher, hatte das Stumpi auf dem Foto eben aus dem Auto genommen und den Sattel noch nicht normal ausgefahren.
Wieso denn?


----------



## Nachbar (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin 1,87m und habe auch einen L. War am überlegen ob der XL besser wäre, habe jetzt eine gekröpfte Stütze montiert und den steilen Vorbauwinkel. Damit komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Die Proportionen sehen aber anders aus als bei Dir, deshalb die Frage. 
Aber die nicht ausgefahrene Sattelstütze erklärt es schon. Besten Dank.


----------



## Rennbanane (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach so. Sieht heiss aus deines. Das Testbike in M war auch ein Elite (oder Pro?), in grau wie deins. Hat mir auch sehr gefallen.


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Oktober 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Bei Dir würde es mich aber auch interessieren.
> 
> Sind Deine Bilder im Archiv noch aktuell?
> 
> ...



Jau,nicht ganz aktuell-kommt heute noch Pic Update-
nachgerüßtet sind XTR Kurbel,Juicy7,Elite Setback,Racing Ralph 2.1,XXLight,Ritchey WCS Lenker/4Axis Vorbau(nun schwarz-weiss war nix) und Hope Sattelklemme,Amoeba RaceGrips (waren was leichter als die Spezi Grips).

Dieses Jahr noch neuer LRS eingeplant(obwohl schon 3. Mal neues VR bekommen und jetzt erstmals zufrieden-hatte immer Knister/Knackgeräusche im VR)

Müßte mal wiegen heute beim Dealer, letztes Mal war´s um 10,6
Müßte nun Sub 10,45 sein.
Mit neuem LRS ist die 10 dann machbar denke ich


----------



## Nachbar (17. Oktober 2008)

Rennbanane schrieb:


> ... Das Testbike in M war auch ein Elite (oder Pro?), in grau wie deins. Hat mir auch sehr gefallen...



Danke schön. Das ist ein "Expert" - wenn ich das nicht günstiger bekommen hätte, hätte ich mir ein "Comp" bestellt. Das Rot passt echt super zu dem Teil und Brain ist zwar cool aber auch nicht UNBEDINGT nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachbar (17. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Mit neuem LRS ist die 10 dann machbar denke ich



Klingt gut. Bei welcher Rahmenhöhe?

Welchen LRS willst Du holen?


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Oktober 2008)

ist ein 18" Rahmen.

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher-hab da verschiedene im Auge-möchte aber nicht unbedingt extrem Gewicht sparen auf Kosten der Lebensdauer-hab da mit den DT Swiss 420SL bisher nur geflucht...
LRS müßte vermutete derzeit 1800laut Dealer-1900g laut Allgemeinmeinung haben-da ist ja 400-500 nach unten kein Thema.
Will nur nicht alle paar Wochen zentrieren müssen oder wieder so nerviges Knistern,wie mit dem 420SL...


----------



## CLang (17. Oktober 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> @ rennbanane:
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie groß Du bist und welche Rahmengröße Du hast.
> 
> Gruß




glückwunsch! super schönes bike!!


----------



## crossmäxer (17. Oktober 2008)

hi, habe etwas bildbearbeitung betrieben. Hilfreich war auch Vaters neue eos450D


----------



## TT-296 (17. Oktober 2008)

@crossmäxer: schick schick
... bis auf den flaschenhalter 

sattelstütze mit folie überklebt?!


----------



## BigTobi (18. Oktober 2008)

Schickes Teil 

aber wofür is den der Hebel auf der rechten Seite??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (18. Oktober 2008)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Schickes Teil
> 
> aber wofür is den der Hebel auf der rechten Seite??



Gabellockout.


----------



## Lizzard (18. Oktober 2008)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Schickes Teil
> 
> aber wofür is den der Hebel auf der rechten Seite??



Der rechte ist Lockout. Ich frag mich eher, was der linke da macht. Da ist ja gar keine Leitung dran...


----------



## moritzpf (18. Oktober 2008)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Schickes Teil
> 
> aber wofür is den der Hebel auf der rechten Seite??



is doch der lockouthebel der gabel 

lg

moritz

oh, da war wer schneller ;-)


----------



## LoB (18. Oktober 2008)

Wunderschönes Rad!!!


----------



## Lateralus (18. Oktober 2008)

Tolles Rad, aber dreh doch mal die Cantisockel aus dem Rahmen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön...ein Carbon Ribcage sollte aber noch dran 
Was ist das denn für eine Sattelstütze?
Hast Du die lackieren lassen?


----------



## RockyShocky (18. Oktober 2008)

sieht echt super aus.Was is´n das für ne Gabel?


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dürfte 'ne Pace sein.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## crossmäxer (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
jaja ich habe öfters die gabeln getauscht in letzter zeit, da hab ich den rs lo gleich drangelassen. der rechte ist für die pace.

die stütze ist mit folie beklebt.

werde eventuell das was noch weiß ist am rahmen schwarz bekleben und mit neuen decals. danke nochmals an x-rossy!

wer hat lust auf specialized decals. weil ich gebe welche in auftrag?

wenn jemand interesse an dem rad hat: 2600 vhb werde wegen team-gründen evtl. umsteigen

viele grüße ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mev (22. Oktober 2008)

@ crossmäxer echt geiles rad

nach dem ich mir son thaiwan schrott gekauft hatte und es mir aufgebaut habe und es einigermasen gefahren bin hat es mich wieder zu specialized gezogen und habe mir diesmal nur das rockhopper comp bestellt sollte freitag da sein dann gibts auch fotos das lezte war ein stumpjumper 2005 aber habe gesehen das specilaized seit 2007 die rockhopper auch mit einem m4 rahmen versehen da dachte ich mir für meine zwecke reicht dann das rockhopper comp oder was haltet ihr davon ??


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Oktober 2008)

zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung:




mit 90PSI in der Luftkammer. Und nein, es ist keine Gabel aus nem 2009er Epic mit 100mm Federweg...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## erny... (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey, ich hab gestern Zuwachs bekommen und hab mir ein Enduro Comp 08 mit den Laufrädern und den Bremsen vom Expert für nen ziemlich guten Preis gegönnt. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, welche Pedale das Enduro bekommt, aber auf alle Fälle Crank Brothers.

mfg erny...


----------



## Danimal (25. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung:
> 
> mit 90PSI in der Luftkammer. Und nein, es ist keine Gabel aus nem 2009er Epic mit 100mm Federweg...



Mit wieviel Druck in der Negativkammer?


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Gabel hat in dem Sinne keine befüllbare Negativkammer. Sieht nach den Zeichnungen von Specialized mehr nach einem selbstbefüllenden System wie bei den Fox Float Federbeinen aus. Und da kommt dann schlagartig die Erinnerung an die Unmengen Threads "Hilfe, mein Fox Federbein ist zusammengesackt" wieder hoch...
Auf alle Fälle ist sie jetzt ausgebaut, geht morgen nach Holland, dann soll Specialized sehen, was da los ist.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ccpirat (28. Oktober 2008)

Was haltet ihr den allgemein von den Specialized Gabeln wie jetzt im neuen S-Works HT. Krieg jetzt Garantiebedingt denn neuen Rahmen und bin am Überlegen ob ich nicht einen "normale" Gabel drin fahr.


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Oktober 2008)

bekommst du im garantiefall wirklich das neue modell?
bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Oktober 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> bekommst du im garantiefall wirklich das neue modell?
> bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Das kommt immer drauf an was der Service noch im Lager hat, um diese Zeit kann es sein, dass manche Rahmen nicht mehr in allen Größen aus 2008 auf Lager sind ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Oktober 2008)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den allgemein von den Specialized Gabeln wie jetzt im neuen S-Works HT. Krieg jetzt Garantiebedingt denn neuen Rahmen und bin am Überlegen ob ich nicht einen "normale" Gabel drin fahr.



Ich fahr ja die neue 120mm Gabel im Stumpjumper. Dauerhaltbarkeit ist bei der die ich hatte ein klarer Schwachpunkt: mehr als 1000km ohne Öl- und Federwegsverlust sollte schon drin sein. Mal sehen wie sich das in Zukunft entwickelt.

Und von der Funktion her ist sie nennenswert anders als ne Rockshox oder Fox: sie ist auch mit offenem Brain eher straff, groben Schotter oder so filtert sie fast garnicht weg, da war die alte F100 im Epic um Welten sensibler. Erst wenn man wirklich Gas gibt und Renntempo fährt, dann zeigt sich, dass die Gabel _wirklich_ gut geht. Zum komfortablen Tourenfahren eher weniger, als Racer dafür optimal.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (28. Oktober 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> bekommst du im garantiefall wirklich das neue modell?
> bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Ja, hab letzten Freitag die Info gekriegt. Muß jetzt wohl auch bald kommen. Meinten wohl die Garantie-Leute würden bevorzugt.
Hatte einen 2008er in 19 Zoll und auch fest damit gerechnet das es wieder einer wird. Nur leider ist wohl keiner mehr da. So das ich einen 2009er ohne Gabel bekomm.

Die Kurbel werd ich mir noch dazu kaufen, bei der Gabel bin ich mir halt nicht so sicher.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Oktober 2008)

Cooles Bike!


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Oktober 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>



dieses Stumpi weckt angenehme Erinnerungen in mir


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. Oktober 2008)

nett, in mein starrbike passen keine 2,2er raceking )-:


----------



## Lateralus (29. Oktober 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> bekommst du im garantiefall wirklich das neue modell?
> bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Mein 2006er wurde auch gegen einen 2008er getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (29. Oktober 2008)

@An die Fox Fahrer: Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle in der ersichtlich wird wie viel Luftdruck meine Gabel haben muss?


----------



## Danimal (29. Oktober 2008)

Bestimmt, nur nicht in diesem Thread. Wie wärs, wenn Du einfach den passenden Sag einstellst?


----------



## RockyShocky (30. Oktober 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> @An die Fox Fahrer: Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle in der ersichtlich wird wie viel Luftdruck meine Gabel haben muss?


jo mei,welche forke denn?
Und dann mit der Erkenntnis mal bei Fox schauen?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (30. Oktober 2008)

Fox F80X Terralogic


----------



## tranquillity (30. Oktober 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Fox F80X Terralogic



Schau mal hier http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.php?redirect=09_forks. Da gibt es auch eine Archivfunktion, wo man auch ältere Modelle (und dann deren Anleitungen) findet.

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (30. Oktober 2008)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Schau mal hier http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.php?redirect=09_forks. Da gibt es auch eine Archivfunktion, wo man auch ältere Modelle (und dann deren Anleitungen) findet.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Dirk



Vielen Dank!

Grüße Philipp


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Oktober 2008)

eine Erkenntnis aus den letzten Tagen: die Fox-Federbeine aus den günstigeren 08er Stumpjumper-Modellen passen nicht ohne weiteres als Ersatz für die Specialized-Federbeine.
Die untere Aufnahme am Unterrohr/Innenlager ist bei den Carbonmodellen gute 5mm breiter, außerdem ist die Achse der Fox-Federbeine minimal dicker. D.h. einfach so Achse umbauen und gut ist funktioniert nicht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Hänschen (31. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand wann die 2009er Modelle beim Händler stehen?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. Oktober 2008)

die stehen jetzt schon


----------



## crossmäxer (1. November 2008)

mein rahmen ist an der innenseite der kettenstrebe gerissen  ganz ohne sturz  





wenn euch die bilder nerven: sagen! aber ich will sie euch die nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (1. November 2008)

@crossmäxer: Hast du noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## 1977t (1. November 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> mein rahmen ist an der innenseite der kettenstrebe gerissen  ganz ohne sturz
> 
> wenn euch die bilder nerven: sagen! aber ich will sie euch die nicht vorenthalten.



Poste doch bitte mal ein Bild von dem Riss...wie hast du das gemerkt? Wie kann das denn passiert sein? Zuviel Kraft in den Beinen;o)?
Garantie müßte doch bei dem 2008er Rahmen noch drauf sein...


----------



## ccpirat (1. November 2008)

War bei mir auch, ham sie reklamiert und ich wart jetzt auf den neuen 09er.


----------



## Lateralus (2. November 2008)

Wie ist Euch das denn genau passiert und wie habt Ihr es gemerkt? Hört/spürt man das? Oder beim Putzen?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (2. November 2008)

Bei meinem Scale habe ich es damals beim Putzen entdeckt...


----------



## Toni172 (2. November 2008)

jetzt weis ich auch warum ich so lange auf mein neus `09er S-Works warten muss. Bis die alle Garantiefälle von Euch bearbeitet habe wird es keine 09 Rahmensets mehr geben.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (2. November 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> jetzt weis ich auch warum ich so lange auf mein neus `09er S-Works warten muss. Bis die alle Garantiefälle von Euch bearbeitet habe wird es keine 09 Rahmensets mehr geben.



Könnte man fast meinen


----------



## ccpirat (3. November 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie ist Euch das denn genau passiert und wie habt Ihr es gemerkt? Hört/spürt man das? Oder beim Putzen?




siehste einfach beim Putzen, das da dann was nicht stimmt. Denk auch nicht das einer richtig bricht...


----------



## Lateralus (3. November 2008)

ccpirat schrieb:


> siehste einfach beim Putzen, das da dann was nicht stimmt. Denk auch nicht das einer richtig bricht...



Problem ist nur, dass ich dann auch putzen muss Das schiebe ich normalerweise immer so weit raus wie möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (4. November 2008)

Guten Morgen.
Mich umschleicht folgende Problematik:
Habe an 'nem 02er M5 HT zu tun und suche nun einen passenden Kettenstrebenschutz.
Kann mir jemand ggf. die ein oder andere Modellempfehlung geben?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. November 2008)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Speed Stuff, Lizard Skins, etc. musst je nachdem wie dick die Strebe ist mal ausmessen.
Große Unterschiede gibt es bei der Quali eigentlich kaum.


----------



## moraa (4. November 2008)

Ich würde was durchsichtiges aufkleben. Sieht man nicht und wirkt genauso.

So was zum Beispiel: http://bike-components.de/catalog/Sonstiges/Rahmensch%FCtzer/Kettenstrebenschutz+Set


----------



## enweh (4. November 2008)

Nun ja, leider ist die Kettenstrebe bereits 'vorbalastet' ...also schon soweit in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, daß durchsichtige Schutzvorrichtungen nicht angebracht wären.
Wie man sieht, sollte der Schutz auch nicht nur den oberen Teil der Kettenstrebe abdecken, sondern möglichst den ganzen Bereich umhüllen.


----------



## Danimal (4. November 2008)

Nimm nen alten Schlauch, schneide ein Stück passender Länge heraus, schlitz' es auf und wickel es um die Kettenstrebe (_unter_ dem Zug durch). Das ganze mit 4-5 schwarzen Kabelbindern fixieren und fertig. Kostet quasi nix und sieht sogar gut aus.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## crossmäxer (4. November 2008)

nein habe leider keine bilder.  mal sehen, was die garantie abteilung berichtet.

@ enweh: kannst du mal dein bike zeigen. das t-mobile s-works, das einst pia sundstedt gefahren hat mit den alten crossmax? das wäre der hammer.

viele grüße ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (4. November 2008)

Nimm doch gleich einen neuen Rahmen mit passendem Kettenstrebenschutz!


----------



## enweh (4. November 2008)

So, habs mal spontan bildlich festgehalten, deshalb entschuldige die bescheidene Qualität.
Um welchen Vorbesitzer es sich nun genau handelt, ist mir nicht näher bekannt. Nur soviel, daß es damals in Teameinsatz war.
(bis auf die Pedalen gab es keine nachträglichen Änderungen)






Edit: Wo ich gerade selbst mal die google-Bildersuche bemüht habe, kommen durchaus Parallelen auf. Das ist ja in der Tat allerhand: http://www.velomedia.ch/ebe05/fotos/blackforest/sundstedt.jpg


----------



## ccpirat (5. November 2008)

Hab heute von Specialized bescheid bekommen das ich zwar denn 09er Rahmen als rekla kriege, aber nur leider erst mitte Januar. Also hab ich bis dahin wieder viel Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen wie ich mein Rad leichter kriege.


----------



## arne1907 (6. November 2008)

Der Termin meines HT Rahmens wurde auch verschoben, 
von 1. Novemberwoche auf Mitte November.......

Mal sehen wie das weitergeht


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2008)

enweh schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Wo ich gerade selbst mal die google-Bildersuche bemüht habe, kommen durchaus Parallelen auf. Das ist ja in der Tat allerhand: http://www.velomedia.ch/ebe05/fotos/blackforest/sundstedt.jpg



eben... ich erinner mich noch gut an kiza, als sie mit dem goeppel an der spitze des feldes aufgetaucht ist und keiner so recht wusste was das wird  sie wusste es aber recht gut


----------



## Toni172 (6. November 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Der Termin meines HT Rahmens wurde auch verschoben,
> von 1. Novemberwoche auf Mitte November.......
> 
> Mal sehen wie das weitergeht



wenn es dabei bleibt geht es ja. Bin mal bei mir gespannt. "Im Fühjahr" kann viel bedeuten. Laut Kalender ist der Frühlingsanfang der 20. März


----------



## pati7de (6. November 2008)

Hallo Specialized Gemeinde....

an meinem Epic hat es den Brain Dämpfer zernommen, so dass ich einen neuen benötige.
Kann mir von euch einer einen Tipp geben wo ich diesen preiswert erwerben kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## privilegia (6. November 2008)

Für welchen Jahrgang des Epics?
Ich habe noch einen völlig unbenutzten aus einem M5 S-Works.


----------



## th1nk (6. November 2008)

Mein Epic, nicht das neuste, nicht das schönste, nicht das leichteste, aber dafür meins.


----------



## Schmittler (6. November 2008)

th1nk schrieb:


> Mein Epic, nicht das neuste, nicht das schönste, nicht das leichteste, aber dafür meins.



auch wenn es nicht das leichteste ist, eins der schönsten (mal abgesehen vom sattel  ) auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th1nk (6. November 2008)

> auch wenn es nicht das leichteste ist, eins der schönsten (mal abgesehen vom sattel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja XD ist halt ein Flite. Vielleicht kommt jetzt dann wieder einmal ein Toupe dran oder ein Phenom.


----------



## privilegia (6. November 2008)

Ich find es schick! 
Da stört mich eher die Farbe der Gabel!
Toupe kommt jetzt bei mir auch!


----------



## Schmittler (6. November 2008)

th1nk schrieb:


> Naja XD ist halt ein Flite. Vielleicht kommt jetzt dann wieder einmal ein Toupe dran oder ein Phenom.



jaja, viele finden den saubequem. aber designtechnisch?


----------



## privilegia (6. November 2008)

Gut der Phenom sieht im Design besser aus!


----------



## jiri (7. November 2008)

Sehr schick, dein Epic. Mir würde bequemlichkeit beim Sattel über Optik gehen, aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache


----------



## Specifreak (7. November 2008)

Dein Epic sieht super aus. Ich persönlich finde das beides passen muss die optik vom Sattel und die Bequemlichkeit


----------



## th1nk (8. November 2008)

So, habe hier noch Fotos mit einem anderen Sattel.  für alle die den Flite nicht mögen


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2008)

so ist es ziemlich perfekt


----------



## Felixxx (8. November 2008)

In Verbindung mit der Thomson Stütze sieht auch der Flite super aus. Nur - Flite plus diese spezial Speci-Sattelstange ist schon heftig...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (8. November 2008)

so, mein neues: 













2009 stumpjumper fsr pro, allerdings mit xtr kurbel...


----------



## Nachbar (8. November 2008)

Hammerteil
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Nachbar (8. November 2008)

Habe heute mit Furious Fred und ohne Pedale nochmal nachgewogen:

8,9 kg (ist ein 21 Zoll Rahmen!)


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. November 2008)

weiß jamand ab wanns epics gibt? oder hat schon jemand eines.

zumdem weitere frage, weiß jemand was über die specialized gablen in den cc bikes? funktionieren die?


----------



## RockyShocky (9. November 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Furious Fred und ohne Pedale nochmal nachgewogen:
> 
> 8,9 kg (ist ein 21 Zoll Rahmen!)



Hoho Meister,Glückwunsch zu dem Traumgewicht.
Haste mal ne Teileliste (wenn ungern öffentlich,als PM...),
hätte gerne ein paar Anhaltspunkte,was sich noch richtig lohnt bei mir außer nem LRS... 
Rahmen ist ja der selbe bei uns ... auch ein 08er?


----------



## Lateralus (9. November 2008)

Womit gewogen? Kann das Gewicht nicht glauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix f (9. November 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Womit gewogen? Kann das Gewicht nicht glauben...



wiso? ohne Pedale (-320/260g) mit v-brakes (-250g gegenüber disc) und papierreifen (-400g gegenüber normalen) sehe ich kein zu großes Problem auf 8,99 zu kommen, wobei die Angabe natürlich durchaus etwas auf die Magischen sub 9 geschöhnt sein mag - Teileliste wäre hilfreich


----------



## RockyShocky (9. November 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Womit gewogen? Kann das Gewicht nicht glauben...



deshalb wäre ne Teileliste sehr hilfreich - so ganz krieg ich das auch nicht gerechnet...jedenfalls ist die Gabel ja wohl schon nicht "das Leichtgewicht"womit ich nicht sagen will,dass ich´s nicht glaube...wäre jedenfalls im Detail mal interessant , gerade weil es ja ein "schwerer"
 21" ist...


----------



## privilegia (9. November 2008)

Das Gewicht glaube ich auch nicht!
Laß das Argument mit den V-Brakes nicht gelten, da die Scheiben heutzutage kaum schwerer sind.
Höchstens ein paar Gramm beim LRS...


----------



## -MaLi- (9. November 2008)

Das neue stumpi geht doch immer mehr richtung pich/enduro? aber es gefällt, bestimmt voll die tourer trailhunter mühle


----------



## ullertom (9. November 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Furious Fred und ohne Pedale nochmal nachgewogen:
> 
> 8,9 kg (ist ein 21 Zoll Rahmen!)




8,9 kg mit V-Brake und unfahrbaren FF, noch dazu ohne Pedale

meiner Meinung nach - zu schwer!!!


----------



## Nachbar (9. November 2008)

Eine Teileliste findet Ihr im Fred Nr. 3146.
Ist eigentlich nix besonderes dabei.

Gewogen habe ich mit einer digitalen Personenwaage (100gr-Schritte), die ich für diesen Zweck immer nehme. Habe das mal beim FSR mit dem Ergebnis einer digitalen Federwaage beim Händler verglichen und es hat genau gestimmt. Rechne da also höchstens mit kleineren Abweichungen.

War selbst überrascht, dass es unter 9 kg sind. Würde mich nicht stören, wenn es 9,1 wären, bin da nicht so fanatisch. Das Ding muss sich schnell und sicher fahren lassen. Für den Antritt sind mir da vor allem leichte Räder wichtig. Mal im Ernst: Schließlich geht es am Ende um das Systemgewicht - und das liegt bei mir mit rund 93 kg Fahrergewicht sowieso 30% über dem Durschschnitt.

Furious Fred fahre ich in Duathlon-Wettkämpfen, auf den Strecken dort ist er in der Regel perfekt.

V-Brakes hat das Teil ganz unideologisch, weil sie billiger sind und weil ich für härteres Gelände ein FSR nehme. Habe noch bei keinem Mittelgebirgs-Marathon oder Flachland-Duathlon eine Scheibe vermisst.


----------



## Dirkinho (9. November 2008)

Hier mein Epic Marathon Carbon, daß ich mir zusammengebaut habe. Ausstattung: Reba, XT 2008 bis auf Kurbel 2007, Nope Atmosphere LRS, Ritchey WCS Lenker und Stütze, Selle Italia SLR)


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. November 2008)

Schönes Bike, scharfe und dteailliertere Fotos wären aber schön.
(Wenn ich das mit dem Vorbau richtig erkenne ->) Würde entweder einen zur Stütze passenden Ritchey Vorbau montieren oder noch besser die zum Vorbau passende Thomson.


----------



## Nofaith (9. November 2008)

@dominik-deluxe

Die neuen Epic's(Expert, Marathon) stehen zumindest schon bei meinem Händler. Farblich sind die beiden 'ne Katastrophe, die Gabel scheint die gleichen Probleme zu haben wie meine E150SL am Enduro, obwohl richtig eingestellt spricht sie schlecht an. 

Ich hatte mir auch mehr vom Gewicht der Bikes erwartet, die beiden Modelle sind doch deutlich schwerer als mein Element Tsc. Das S-Works soll vom Rahmen nochmals deutlicher leichter sein, aber 3799Euronen und dann wieder 'ne Gabel mit dabei mit der ich nicht glücklich werde. Die Gabel wird man ja leider durch das konifizierte Steuerrohr schwer wieder los.


----------



## Dirkinho (9. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, scharfe und dteailliertere Fotos wären aber schön.
> (Wenn ich das mit dem Vorbau richtig erkenne ->) Würde entweder einen zur Stütze passenden Ritchey Vorbau montieren oder noch besser die zum Vorbau passende Thomson.



Danke. Der Ritchey WCS in weiß wirds werden, passend zum Lenker - steht auf meiner Wunschliste zu Weihnachten (sonst meckern die Großeltern wieder, wenn sie "nur" Geld verschenken können). Wie kann ich denn größere Fotos einstellen. Habe die Bilder (4 MB) in Powerpoint Picture Manager komprimiert. War ich schon stolz drauf, daß es überhaupt geklappt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. November 2008)

@Nofaith
mal danke für die infos.

@all
weiß jemand die gewichte des epic marathon und expert carbon, sowie vom carbon ht marathon und expert carbon?

muss mich zwischen diesen rädern entscheiden. bitte um hilfe ;-)
danke


----------



## Nachbar (9. November 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Das neue stumpi geht doch immer mehr richtung pich/enduro? aber es gefällt, bestimmt voll die tourer trailhunter mühle



Das neue Stumpi ist das alte Stumpi. Mein 2008er sieht - bis auf die Anbauteile - genauso aus.


----------



## -MaLi- (9. November 2008)

schaut nach mehr federweg aus


----------



## Danimal (9. November 2008)

So, ich habe mein Epic jetzt zuende-gepimpt ;-), mehr werde ich nicht mehr machen.
Ich habe die Reba durch eine German-A Kilo ersetzt. Ich hatte erst Zweifel, ob die Gabel mit dem Hinterbau mithalten kann... sie kann es definitiv! Die Kilo hat in etwa die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die Reba (+- ein paar Milimeter), daher hat sich auch das Lenkverhalten nicht verändert.
Die Karre wiegt jetzt so um die 10.5 kg, ich habe aber an keiner Stelle Daddelkram verbaut, sondern nur soliden Leichtbau.
Jaja, das Photo ist unscharf und schlecht, weil ich keine Kamera dabeihatte. Ausserdem ist der Bock dreckig. Wie schafft ihr es nur immer, eure Räder sauber abzulichten?


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. November 2008)

Wow, sehr schön.
Auch die Aerozines.
Ich mag die GA ja normalerweise nicht so, aber ans Epic mit dem Hinterbau passt Sie zumindest optisch sehr gut.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. November 2008)

Super Rad und schöne Kurbel!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Das neue stumpi geht doch immer mehr richtung pich/enduro? aber es gefällt, bestimmt voll die tourer trailhunter mühle



Jup  Baut man den Rahmen eher leicht auf, gehen mit dem S-Works unter 11kg, sprich bei entsprechender Vorbau/Lenker-Wahl ein Top-Marathon-Bike. Steckt man womöglich noch ne Talas rein, mit Riser-Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau und etwas stabileren Laufrädern + Bereifung ist's fast ein Pitch in Leicht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## th1nk (9. November 2008)

Das Epic schaut hammer aus, abgesehen von der Riser - Barends Kombo. Riser und Barends passt meiner Meinung nach opitisch einfach nicht so zusammen und ich würde einen RacingRalph aufs Hinterrad aufziehen. Ansonsten wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## Danimal (9. November 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, ich werds ausrichten ;-)

@Tyler: Die Gabel ist von der Funktion her auch kein Vergleich zur Reba... da liegen Welten im Ansprechverhalten zwischen. Kann man schwer beschreiben, muss man wohl mal ausprobiert haben. Die Reba hatte selbst in der 115mm-Stellung nur maximal 9.5-10cm wirklich nutzbaren Federweg, vor allem, weil sie gen Ende sehr progressiv wird. Die Kilo fühlt sich in etwa an, wie ein 10cm-Gabel. Mag daran liegen, dass beim Bremsen mehr Federweg übrig bleibt (die Gabel zieht sich beim Bremsen maximal halb zusammen).
@th1nk: Die Kombi mag komisch aussehen, passt mir aber perfekt und wiegt unwesentlich mehr als ein Flatbar. Es ist halt schwierig, einen Flatbar mit den passenden Winkeln (nach oben+hinten) zu finden.
Ich fahre den Sommer über Conti MK Supersonic. Auf nassem Laub sind frische Nobbies jedoch wesentlich besser. Den Racing Ralph fahre ich überhaupt nicht mehr (wobei, den neuen werde ich nochmal ausprobieren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (10. November 2008)

Ich bin die ja schon gefahren, gefiel mir aber gar nicht.
Mein Kumpel hat die von seinem Razorblade auch wieder abmontiert.
Aber die Funktion ist ebenso wie die Optik Geschmackssache.


----------



## th1nk (10. November 2008)

@Danimal

Der "neue" (wird ja auch schon ein Jahr alt) Racing Ralph ist hammer, vor allem in Kombination mit dem NN. Auf dem Vorderrad würde ich auch keinen RR aufziehen.

Und ich glaube es gibt von Syntace einen Flatbar mit Winkel nach oben und hinten. Der ist leicht und genügend breit. Der kostet jedoch auch dementsprechend...glaube ab 70 Euro aufwärts. --> www.syntace.de


----------



## RockyShocky (10. November 2008)

na ja, also ich habe den 08er RR jetzt gegen nen Satz Nobbys getauscht...bin mit dem Ralph am HR , wegen mieserablen Grips bei stärkeren Anstiegen und losem Untergrund, gar nicht klargekommen.Für 80-90% Strasse ist der Ralph fahrbar,aber im Gelände nich so dolle...
Mit den Nobbys ein ganz anderes, souveräneres Fahrgefühl noch dazu.
Halt nur der Rollwiderstand :-(


----------



## Apeman (10. November 2008)

Hi, kann wer was zum einsatzgebiet vom 
SPECIALIZED P.2 All Mountain 2009
sagen?

Für 599 Euronen könnte man ja aus dem teil ja ein Light Freerider HT basteln oder?

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie die Geo und der Rahmen so ist.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?

Grüße Apeman


----------



## CLang (10. November 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> schaut nach mehr federweg aus



die alu-modelle haben 2009 eine talas 100-120-140mm statt der 120mm gabel.
dadurch hat sich das einsatzgebiet eigentlich nicht verändert. evtl. leicht erweitert.
ne talas ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig, specialized folgte damit nur dem kundenwunsch, laut herrn talavasek.

die rahmen-farbe ist der grund warum ich nicht noch ein 2008 modell genommen habe! lässt sich aber photografisch nicht festhalten, muss man in natura gesehen haben...

ob 2008 oder 2009: ein saugeiles bike!


----------



## Danimal (10. November 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> ne talas ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig, specialized folgte damit nur dem kundenwunsch, laut herrn talavasek.



Hm, ob das nötig ist oder nicht sollte sich wohl jeder selbst überlegen dürfen, oder? Ich habe die Talas an meinem alten Stumpi jedenfalls sehr oft abgesenkt, vor allem für lange Straßenauffahrten. Da macht das durchaus Sinn, man sitzt einfach bequemer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (10. November 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hm, ob das nötig ist oder nicht sollte sich wohl jeder selbst überlegen dürfen, oder? Ich habe die Talas an meinem alten Stumpi jedenfalls sehr oft abgesenkt, vor allem für lange Straßenauffahrten. Da macht das durchaus Sinn, man sitzt einfach bequemer...




wenn der konstrukteur des bikes sagt, dass selbiges so ausbalanciert ist (das aktuelle modell; bis auf den namen ist ja nichts gleich geblieben), dass ein absenken nicht unbedingt nötig ist, finde ich das zumindest erwähnenswert... 

letztenendes darf sich natürlich jeder alles selbst überlegen...


----------



## Nachbar (11. November 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> ...das aktuelle modell; bis auf den namen ist ja nichts gleich geblieben...




Jetzt mal interessehalber: Die Rahmengeometrie hat sich doch nicht verändert oder?

Wenn ich das 09er Expert mit dem 08er Expert vergleiche, stelle ich folgenden Unterschied fest:

1. Rahmen ist jetzt aus Karbon
Das war´s 

Wenn ich das 09er Pro mit dem 08er Expert vergleiche, stelle ich folgende Unterschiede fest:

1. Gabel 
2. Kurbel
3. Trigger
4. Sattelstütze

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## CLang (11. November 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Jetzt mal interessehalber: Die Rahmengeometrie hat sich doch nicht verändert oder?
> 
> Wenn ich das 09er Expert mit dem 08er Expert vergleiche, stelle ich folgenden Unterschied fest:
> 
> ...



5. bremsen 
6. umwerfer
7. kassette 
8. sattel
9. und vor allem laufräder...
kurz: bis auf rahmen/dämpfer alles anders

rahmengeometrie blieb unverändert.

das pro 2009 ist mit dem pro 2008 vergleichbar!
unterschiede: bremsen (2009 eher besser), gabel, lenker (jetzt nur alu), sattel und keine pedale mehr...

die panikmache mit preiserhöhungen für 2009 war überflüssig...


----------



## Nachbar (11. November 2008)

Ah, ok. Danke sehr.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. November 2008)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> @Nofaith
> mal danke für die infos.
> 
> @all
> ...



hat hier nimeand daten zu dem gesamtgewichten der räder?


----------



## Merlwin (14. November 2008)

Spezialiced macht keine Gewichtsangaben! Da die anbauteile so hohe toleranzen haben. Sind alles nur erfahrungen oder selber nachgemessen.


----------



## Toni172 (14. November 2008)

@all
Zur Info:
in der aktuellen Bike haben Sie Racehardtails getestet und gewogen.
Zum 2009 S-Works HT in 19" wurde folgendes gewogen:

Rahmen (ohne Steuersatz): 1172g
Gabel: 1482g

Der Rahmen ist OK, aber die Gabel ist doch einiges schwerer wie von Spezi angegeben.


@arne
was macht Deine Rahmenbestellung ?????


----------



## Merlwin (14. November 2008)

Das sind aber die Gewichte aus der Bike! Ich glaube nicht so ganz an diese Angaben,außer  wenn das einer aus unseren Reihen gewogen hat. Den in der Realität sieht das oft so aus," Wer gut Schmiert, der gut Fahrt!". Wobei das natürlich nur meine Meinung ist, aber ok.


----------



## Merlwin (14. November 2008)

Sagt die Bike!!! 
Aber in der Praxis sieht es oft anders aus.
Hier zählen nur Fakten,Fakten,Fakten.
Da ich auch gespannt bin was das Epic S-Works auf den Rippen hat.


----------



## Mev (14. November 2008)

weis einer zufällig wieviel dar rockhopper comp rahmen auf den rippen hat ??  und was das komplet rad an gewicht hat finde leider nix im www, und herr google weis das auch nicht so richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (17. November 2008)

@dominik-deluxe
Meinst du das 2008er oder das 2009er Epic?
Ich habe am Freitag mein neues Epic Expert Carbon ´08 abgeholt. Mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter wiegt das Bike 11,7 KG. Hab aber noch ein paar Änderungen machen lassen: Stütze + Vorbau Thomson Elite, Kassette XT 11-32, Reifen NN 2,1, Pedale XTR, Sattel Phenom SL (143). Achso Rahmengröße L.

Gruß


----------



## RockyShocky (17. November 2008)

Fährt hier irgendjemand die Kombination Stumpjumper HT 08 Rahmen(S-Works 06 müßte identisch sein) mit Nobbys in 2.25  (evtl. mit einer Fox F-RL-obwohl ich nicht glauben kann,dass die für das Problem verantwortlich sein soll).

Jedenfalls habe ich ab 15 km/h nur noch klirrende Bremsscheiben (meine es kommt von Vorne) und in kleinsten Kurvenradien schleift es auch schon.Im Standleerlauf schleift nichts-Scheiben sind halbwegs gerade.

Woran könnte es liegen?
Am DT 420SL Laufradsatz (evtl. die bescheidene Specialized Nabe? )
Damit habe ich von Anfang an schon immer Probleme mit Speichenknacksen vom Miesesten gehabt und Ersatz bekommen,der hat aber auch nur 1 Woche keine Geräusche gemacht.
Habe grad nochmal einen Ralph in 2.1 vorne aufgezogen,das Ergebnis bleibt das Selbe-schleifet ab 15-20km/h unangenehm laut (so sehr,dass es peinlich ist,Spezi-Schriftzüge auf dem Rahmen zu haben  )

Ich würde ja mittlerweile auch ,nach über 5 Monaten VR Problemen seit Kauf,ein VR eines anderen Herstellers nehmen oder zumindest was mit XT Nabe oder so...So kann man jedenfalls mit der Möhre nicht fahren. 
Meint ihr,das bringt was?

Händler meint, die Nobbys werden wohl Schuld sein...aber müßte es nicht normal sein,dass man auf ein MTB auch MTB Reifen aufziehen kann,ohne solche Folgen?Außerdem ist es mit 2.1 ja auch so.


----------



## DerEismann (17. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal.....

Könnte es sein, dass Du eine Hayes Bremse fährst??? 180er Scheibe???

Aber auch wenn nicht, wird es definitiv nicht von den Reifen oder dem Gabelsetups kommen....
Die Bremsscheibe nimmt Schwingungen auf und fängt an zu flattern...
Meist ein Spannungsproblem... Zumindest habe ich das mehrfach festgestellt....
Bremmsscheibe ordentlich richten oder auswechseln... Bremsezange richtig ausrichten und evtl. die Kanten der Bremsklotze anschrägen...
Einfach ausprob.....

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## RockyShocky (17. November 2008)

Hi,
danke erstmal fürs Gedanken machen!

Ist ne Juicy 7, war aber auch bei der Serienbremse Juicy5SL schon teilweise so,auch mit Spezi-original Bereifung .
Und sind nur 160er, mehr traue ich mich aufgrund der ewigen Probleme eh nicht , besser wirds dadurch ja eher nicht 

Und Scheibe ist mit entsprechendem Moment angezogen. Sattel ist auch so sauber,wie möglich, ausgerichtet.

Scheiben sind auch schon 3 neue drauf,aber die verziehen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit immer wieder leicht (etwa 1mm Seitenschlag schätze ich---schleift aber nirgends und läuft endlos lange frei...).
Alleine das Verziehen der Scheiben immer wieder, stellt mich vor Fragen...


----------



## DerEismann (17. November 2008)

Also ich habe bei meinem Epic selber Avid ab Werk drauf gehabt...
Kann dazu nur sagen:"Never Ever" War bei mir auch nicht weg zu bekommen.... Obendrein hat sie sich nach der ersten Brockenabfahrt verabschiedet... scheisskram
Daher kann ich das klirrende Geräusch nachvollziehen....
Wie gesagt, auch Hayes hat genau damit Probleme
Es liegt auf jeden fall an den Scheiben....
Habe dann Magura Marta SL verbaut und seit dem super Still das Ganze 

Nimm ne andere Bremse, wenn Du entgültig ruhe haben willst...

Gruß, Eismann


----------



## RockyShocky (17. November 2008)

Hab´s ja auch schon immer befürchtet...glaube schon ne DEORE (obwohl mir sowas nicht dran käme ),würde da schon enorm Abhilfe schaffen.
Und das ewige klirren der Sicherheitsklemme für die Bremsbacken...

Ich nötige heute meinen Dealer mir ein VR eines anderen Herstellers zum Test rauszurücken und dann weiss ich, ob es ne neue Bremse oder VR wird.
Dann jedenfalls nie mehr Avid-soviel steht fest.
Trotzdem gibt es ja auch genug andere,die das Problem mit Avid nicht haben...ist schon alles sehr seltsam.


----------



## climbersp (17. November 2008)

fahre auch eine Magura Marta und habe null Probleme. 

ciao climbersp


----------



## RockyShocky (17. November 2008)

hab nochmal die alten FastTrak 2.0 draufgetan - damit scheint es auf 50m Teststrecke zu klappen(unzureichend gekleidet  )...kann aber nicht der Wessiheit letzter Schluss sein,wieder Schmalhans-Reifen aufzuziehen-dachte das wäre ein MTB


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. November 2008)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @dominik-deluxe
> Meinst du das 2008er oder das 2009er Epic?
> Ich habe am Freitag mein neues Epic Expert Carbon ´08 abgeholt. Mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter wiegt das Bike 11,7 KG. Hab aber noch ein paar Änderungen machen lassen: Stütze + Vorbau Thomson Elite, Kassette XT 11-32, Reifen NN 2,1, Pedale XTR, Sattel Phenom SL (143). Achso Rahmengröße L.
> 
> Gruß



meine das 09er, da ich so ding bald bekommen soll. aber noch nicht weiß welches modell sich am ehesten loht. z.b. unterschied marathon  und expert carbon.
auch preis -leistungsmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (19. November 2008)

Stumpjumper Expert vs. Stumpjumper Expert Carbon

Es geht um die 2009er Modelle. Die Ausstattung der beiden Bikes unterscheidet sich nicht oder nur marginal. Das Expert wiegt laut meinem Speci Händler 10,2 kg und das Expert Carbon 10,1 kg. 

Preis für die Alu Variante ist  2.099,00 und für die Carbon Variante  2.799,00.

Optisch favorisiere ich klar den Carbonrahmen. Aber deswegen 700,00 Tacken mehr auf den Tisch legen? Bei dem minimalen Gewichtsunterschied?

Was spricht denn noch für den saftigen Aufpreis?

Besten Dank

Matte


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. November 2008)

Soweit ich das sehe sind die von der Ausstattung her ziemlich identisch.
Wenn Du auf's Carbon verzichten kannst würde ich das Alu nehmen und lieber in ein paar Anbauteile investieren. Für das Geld kann man auch locker Thomson Vorbau/Stütze, nen leichteren Sattel (Phenom oder Toupe), Kurbeln (z.B. Aerozine), etc. verbauen und hat immer noch was über...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. November 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Stumpjumper Expert vs. Stumpjumper Expert Carbon
> 
> Es geht um die 2009er Modelle. Die Ausstattung der beiden Bikes unterscheidet sich nicht oder nur marginal. Das Expert wiegt laut meinem Speci Händler 10,2 kg und das Expert Carbon 10,1 kg.
> 
> ...



weißt du auch was das marathon wiegt?

ich würde auf carbon setzten, denn du wirst immer aufrüsten, dann ist irgendwann der rahmen das "ärgernis", das der das schwächste glied ist. zudem wird er deutlich steifer sein.


----------



## Matte (19. November 2008)

Ich meine, dass das Marathon bei 9,65 kg liegt. Kann ich heute Abend noch mal im Prospekt nachschauen, da hat mir mein Händler die Info reingeschrieben. 

Falls es weniger/mehr sein sollte, poste ich es hier.


----------



## x-rossi (19. November 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Was spricht denn noch für den saftigen Aufpreis?


ich weiß es.

wird aber nicht diejenigen freuen, die keine großverdiener sind und sich das geld nur sehr sehr langsam zusammensparen können aber trotzdem ein fast perfektes rad fahren möchten.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. November 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass das Marathon bei 9,65 kg liegt. Kann ich heute Abend noch mal im Prospekt nachschauen, da hat mir mein Händler die Info reingeschrieben.
> 
> Falls es weniger/mehr sein sollte, poste ich es hier.



schonmal danke, woher kommen die angaben?
von specialized oder nach gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (19. November 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Stumpjumper Expert vs. Stumpjumper Expert Carbon
> 
> Es geht um die 2009er Modelle. Die Ausstattung der beiden Bikes unterscheidet sich nicht oder nur marginal. Das Expert wiegt laut meinem Speci Händler 10,2 kg und das Expert Carbon 10,1 kg.
> 
> ...



Die Gewichte glaube ich nicht ,vielleicht ohne Laufräder gewogen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. November 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Die Gewichte glaube ich nicht ,vielleicht ohne Laufräder gewogen



ja muss ich dir zustimmen, deshalb miene frage, ob das herstellerangaben sind, die +10% shconmal daneben liegen


----------



## fritzbox (19. November 2008)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ja muss ich dir zustimmen, deshalb miene frage, ob das herstellerangaben sind, die +10% shconmal daneben liegen



Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann wiegt das S-Works mit Pedalen knapp unter 11Kg ,somit dürften die beiden genannten bei 12-12,5Kg liegen


----------



## Hänschen (19. November 2008)

Will mir auch das Expert kaufen, wobei 12,xkg für 2100 schon ein wenig schwer sind oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Matte (19. November 2008)

Die Angaben stammen von meinem Speci Händler. Wo er die Infos her hat, weiß ich nicht. Ob ein Händler allerdings Unwahrheiten verbreitet, die jeder nachprüfen kann, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Zumal das Stumpi Expert genauso viel wie das Lapierre Pro Race 400 wiegt, welches Preismäßig identisch und Ausstattungstechnisch ähnlich ist. Aber das sind ja nur die Herstellerangaben.

Edit: Es geht hier um die Hardtails. Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## moraa (19. November 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann wiegt das S-Works mit Pedalen knapp unter 11Kg ,somit dürften die beiden genannten bei 12-12,5Kg liegen





> Es geht hier um die Hardtails. Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.



Da ist ja sogar mein altes Rockhopper leichter! Krass.


----------



## RockyShocky (19. November 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Da ist ja sogar mein altes Rockhopper leichter! Krass.



ist doch Kappes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moraa (19. November 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> ist doch Kappes!!!!!!!!!!!



Quatsch. 
Das wiegt zwischen 10,5 und 10,8 kg, vielleicht bald sogar 10,1 und damit weit unter den o.g. Gewichten! Dieser neumodische Quatsch bringts halt doch nicht immer.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. November 2008)

hardtail???????????

dachte eigetnlich ans epic


----------



## x-rossi (19. November 2008)

bevor hier alle aneinander vorbei denken ... 

in den alu-rahmen passt die futureshock nicht rein. in den carbon-rahmen schon.

und das modellübergreifend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. November 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bevor hier alle aneinander vorbei denken ...
> 
> in den alu-rahmen passt die futureshock nicht rein. in den carbon-rahmen schon.
> 
> und das modellübergreifend.



ja, wer wll denn auch das ding???

wenn ich ne sid oder fox dafür bekommen, dann nehme ich lieber die.


----------



## Dirkinho (20. November 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Stumpjumper Expert vs. Stumpjumper Expert Carbon
> 
> Es geht um die 2009er Modelle. Die Ausstattung der beiden Bikes unterscheidet sich nicht oder nur marginal. Das Expert wiegt laut meinem Speci Händler 10,2 kg und das Expert Carbon 10,1 kg.
> 
> ...



Das Comp habe ich im Laden selbst wiegen lassen. Mit Pedale in L schlage 12,6 kg zu Buche, weshalb Du die o.g. Werte getrost vergessen kannst. Fahrfertig wirst Du auch bei der Carbonvariante in L um 12 kg liegen. Sorry, Dich desillusionieren zu müssen. Kannste das Bike nicht bei Deinem Händler wiegen? Sollte er eigentlich können.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. November 2008)

Kann ich nicht glauben...
Die Hardtails 12-12,6kg in der Klasse???
Selbst mit Pedalen scheint mir das arg viel zu sein...
Klar sind nicht gerade Leichtbauparts (was die Anbauteile und Laufräder angeht) verbaut aber doch guter Schnitt.
10,5-11 mit Pedalen hätte ich insgesamt eher geschätzt.
Sollte deine Händlerangabe stimmen wäre das eine Frechheit für den Preis.


----------



## moraa (20. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht glauben...
> Die Hardtails 12-12,6kg in der Klasse???
> Selbst mit Pedalen scheint mir das arg viel zu sein...
> Klar sind nicht gerade Leichtbauparts (was die Anbauteile und Laufräder angeht) verbaut aber doch guter Schnitt.
> ...




Lustig wie sich das hier entwickelt.


----------



## Matte (20. November 2008)

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

Werde am Samstag mal beim Bikeshop vorbeischauen. 

Ich komme mit meinem Enduro und dem Demo zwar eher aus der rustikaleren Ecke aber 12,5 kg für ein Hardtail in der Preisklasse hört sich für mich relativ schwer an.


----------



## 007ike (20. November 2008)

sollte da jemand Hardtail mit Fully verwechselt haben?
10kg fÃ¼r HT wird wohl stimmen, kann ich bestÃ¤tigen und 12,5kg fÃ¼r Fully stimmt auch kann ich auch bestÃ¤tigen ;-)

Aber zurÃ¼ck zur Frage, die Frage ist ob der carbonrahmen bessere Fahreigenschaften wie der Alu Rahmen hat. Der Alurahmen ist sehr steif, wendig und als mal sehr hart! Wenn der Carbonrahmen wirklich die harten StÃ¶Ãe etwas ausbÃ¼glet, wÃ¤re das noch ein Argument. Ansonsten die Optik und das Image, aber das alles gegen 700 â¬ ist schon wirklich einige Ãberlegungen wert!!!! Achja am Besten Probefahrt!!!! Wenn mÃ¶glich!


----------



## moraa (20. November 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> sollte da jemand Hardtail mit Fully verwechselt haben?
> 10kg für HT wird wohl stimmen, kann ich bestätigen und 12,5kg für Fully stimmt auch kann ich auch bestätigen ;-)



Na wenigstens einer behält den Überblick.


----------



## Matte (20. November 2008)

@007ike:

Besten Dank für die Antworten. Ja, Probefahrt ist natürlich das Ideal. Werde mal die verschiedenen Berliner Speci Shops abgrasen.


----------



## Dirkinho (20. November 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> sollte da jemand Hardtail mit Fully verwechselt haben?
> 10kg für HT wird wohl stimmen, kann ich bestätigen und 12,5kg für Fully stimmt auch kann ich auch bestätigen ;-)
> 
> Aber zurück zur Frage, die Frage ist ob der carbonrahmen bessere Fahreigenschaften wie der Alu Rahmen hat. Der Alurahmen ist sehr steif, wendig und als mal sehr hart! Wenn der Carbonrahmen wirklich die harten Stöße etwas ausbüglet, wäre das noch ein Argument. Ansonsten die Optik und das Image, aber das alles gegen 700  ist schon wirklich einige Überlegungen wert!!!! Achja am Besten Probefahrt!!!! Wenn möglich!



jaja, Asche auf mein Haupt, da war ich noch nicht richtig wach. Ich sprach vom Stumpjumper FSR. Sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleChris (20. November 2008)

Hallo, einige von euch bekommen einen 09er s-works HT Rahmen als Tauschrahmen.
Ist es richtig das die Garantierahmen von Specialized nur in schwarz/ rot kommen?
Oder liegt es am Fachhändler des Vertrauens das man die Farbe wählen kann.
Denn wenn das Rad auf rot/weiß aufgebaut war dann sieht das mit dem 2009er Rahmen nicht mehr so dolle aus, oder muss ich die restlichen Teile auch noch wechseln, z.B. Gabel, Sattel.

Welche Farbe bekommt ihr als Tauschrahmen?


----------



## crossmäxer (20. November 2008)

ich weiß noch nicht mal ob ich überhaupt einen bekomm. speci meldet sich nicht.


----------



## Toni172 (20. November 2008)

@crossmäxer
jetzt bekommen schon die Garantiefälle keine Rahmen !! ....... Ohje, wie lange soll ich da wohl auf mein bestelltes 09 Frameset warten?

@arne 
hast Du schon was von Deinem Liefertermin gehört ?


----------



## probschdi (21. November 2008)

Servus!

Ich geh mal davon aus, das die Biker hier im Specialized-Thread schon mal Bikes anderer Marken gefahren sind, oder fahren. Ich mÃ¶chte gern wissen, ob die Brain-Technologie den finanziellen Mehraufwand im Vergleich zu einem Bike mit Fox Teilen wert ist.

Im Konkreten spreche ich von einem Focus First Extreme mit Fox RP23 und Fox 32 F120 FRL Remote und eben dem Specialized Epic S-Works mit den hauseigenen Federungselementen. Bei jeweils gleicher Ausstattung (Individualaufbauten) ergibt sich ein Preisunterschied von 1200 â¬, die das Epic mehr kostet.

Ist das die Braintechnologie wirklich wert? Ein Specialized-HÃ¤ndler hat mir vom sagenhaften Ansprechverhalten vorgeschwÃ¤rmt. Brain arbeitet so souverÃ¤n, das man gar nicht merkt, wie es von offen auf geschlossen schaltet. Das soll sehr geschmeidig ablaufen.

Ich wÃ¤re Ã¼ber ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zu den Fox-Teilen und den Specialized-Teilen dankbar. Am besten von Bikern, die den Unterschied persÃ¶nlich erfahren haben.

Ich danke euch schon mal.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (21. November 2008)

angesichts dessen, das es sich 
erstens um ein focus handelt
zweitens sche***e aussieht
drittens ein ganz andere federungstechnik hat

wÃ¼rde ich sagen, das das epic die ganzen â¬â¬â¬â¬â¬ wert ist


----------



## probschdi (22. November 2008)

Optik is doch subjektiv. Mir gefÃ¤llt das Focus auch. Aber viel wichtiger wÃ¤re mir ne Aussage zu den Federelementen gewesen. 1200 â¬ Preisunterschied sind schlieÃlich ne Menge Holz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (22. November 2008)

brain-elemente müssen auch jährlich oder 2-jährlich - je nach jahreskilometerleistung - gewartet werden. kommen da noch eventuelle verschleißteile wie dämpferbody, gabelkrone und die hinterbaulager dazu, kann nur die wartung auch schon mal soviel, wie ein neues low-budget mtb kosten.

das epic ist nicht nur in der anschaffung teuer.

aber das fahrwerk ist erste sahne, leider


----------



## jones (22. November 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> brain-elemente müssen auch jährlich oder 2-jährlich - je nach jahreskilometerleistung - gewartet werden. kommen da noch eventuelle verschleißteile wie dämpferbody, gabelkrone und die hinterbaulager dazu, kann nur die wartung auch schon mal soviel, wie ein neues low-budget mtb kosten.
> 
> ...



die wartung der feder- /dämpferelemente ist aber nicht specialized-spezifisch. sollte man ja generell mit jeder gabel / dämpfer mal machen.

und richtig günstig ist zb rock shox auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Danimal (22. November 2008)

Hi,

ein Kumpel von mir fährt das First Extreme. Der Bock ist schon ganz nett, vor allem finde ich die Dämpferposition sehr gelungen. Immer wenn er neben mir her fährt, wippt die Kiste. Nääää, lieber Epic fahren ;-)
Das Fahrwerk kann man mit kaum einem anderen System vergleichen... probiers mal aus!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Yeti123 (22. November 2008)




----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2008)

gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht wo ich mir alle bis jetzt gebauten stumpjumper modelle angucken kann.
mein vater hat da noch nen ca. `95 stumpjumper hardtail rumstehen und ich möchte etwas mehr darüber erfahren.


----------



## VAN HALEN (22. November 2008)

k_star schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht wo ich mir alle bis jetzt gebauten stumpjumper modelle angucken kann.
> mein vater hat da noch nen ca. `95 stumpjumper hardtail rumstehen und ich möchte etwas mehr darüber erfahren.


 

Geh mal nach:

http://mtb-kataloge.de/html/specialized.html

Da solltest du etwas finden.


----------



## probschdi (22. November 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> ein Kumpel von mir fährt das First Extreme. Der Bock ist schon ganz nett, vor allem finde ich die Dämpferposition sehr gelungen. Immer wenn er neben mir her fährt, wippt die Kiste.



Am Focus First Extreme ist der Fox RP23 verbaut. Von diesem Dämpfer ließt man auch nur gute Sachen. Dein Kumpel hat wahrscheinlich die Plattform nicht eingeschalten und zusätzlich zu wenig Luftdruck drauf, sonst würde das Bike nicht wippen. So schlecht is das Teil nun auch wieder nicht.

Bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung, ob die 1200  mehr das wert sind, hilft mir das alles bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## DAMDAM (22. November 2008)

Ich denke was dir weiterhelfen könnte wären Probefahrten auf beiden Rädern ! (Zumal man auch nicht ohne eine Probefahrt so viel Geld ausgibt oder ?) 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich die Sitzposition auf dem Epic in Verbindung mit den Fahreigenschaften überzeugt haben, da habe ich sogar das "Mehrgewicht" gegenüber einem Scott Spark hingenommen. Außerdem finde ich sind die Fahreigenschaften und die Geometrie deutlich für die Wahl eines Bikes, als die Ausstattung (bei der Ausstattung wirst du eh nie von allen das Gleiche hören  ). 

Ob Braintechnologie den Aufpreis wert ist? -> Das mußt du selber wissen, da wirst du hier auch geteilte Meinungen hören. Fahr die Räder beide einmal. Die Servicekosten sind auch nicht höher als bei Fox! Ich habe dieses Jahr 90 Euro für den Dämpfer Service (Austausch alten abgegeben und neuen mitgenommen!) bezahlt, was ich als okay für 6500Km (eine Saison mit Rennen und Training ohne Rücksicht auf den Dämpfer) und ein nicht mehr ganz funktionierendes Brain empfand.


----------



## Toni172 (23. November 2008)

Die Geo des Epic ist einfach genial. Ich habe mich noch nie auf einem anderen Bike wohler gefühlt. 
Zum Focus kann ich leider nix sagen. 

Probefahrt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danimal (23. November 2008)

probschdi schrieb:


> Dein Kumpel hat wahrscheinlich die Plattform nicht eingeschalten und zusätzlich zu wenig Luftdruck drauf, sonst würde das Bike nicht wippen. So schlecht is das Teil nun auch wieder nicht.



Mein Kumpel weiss schon ziemlich genau, wie ein Fahrwerk einzustellen ist. Er ist mit dem Rad einigermassen zufrieden, es ist trotzdem ein komplett anderes Rad, als ein Epic! Ob der Bock wippt oder nicht ist nicht nur eine Sache des verbauten Dämpfers, sondern vor allem abhängig von der Hinterbaukonstruktion.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probschdi (23. November 2008)

Ne Probefahrt wäre natürlich das einfachste, um alle Fragen zu klären. Ich hab alle Specialized und Focus Händler in meiner Gegend abgeklappert. Bikes in der Preiskategorie haben die nicht rummstehen, schon gar nicht für ne ausgiebige Probefahrt durchs Gelände. Deswegen wollt ich mir mal ein paar Meinungen anhören. 

Ich könnte ja mal versuchen in der Rubrik "Thüringen" ein paar Biker aus meiner Region mit den entsprechenden Bikes ausfindig zu machen und mich dann zu ner Probefahrt mit denen zu verabreden (ich weiß das ich noch niemand ein 2009er Epic haben kann). Hat ja nicht jeder den gleichen Anspruch an ein Bike.

Wünscht mir Glück das das klappt.


----------



## DAMDAM (23. November 2008)

Um herauszufinden ob einem die Geometrie zusagt braucht es nicht die Topversion zu sein ! Ich habe auch auf einem Comp probeweise Platz genommen und dann nen S-works gekauft . Gut es wird sicherlich schwer nen Braingabel zu testen, aber was ein Brain leistet kannst du auch in den Einsteigermodellen herausfinden und wenn du erstmal ein Epic Probegefahen bist willst du das Focus gar nicht mehr


----------



## TT-296 (24. November 2008)

oh mann, wenn ich hier so mitbekomme, was bei euren händlern an bikes und parts vor ort verfügbar ist, werd ich echt neidisch. war letzte woche mal wieder bei einzigen(!) speci-händler in lübeck. 

2009er bikes? 
hab'n wir noch nicht. 

2009er katalog? 
hab'n wir noch nicht. Aber wir können dir alles bestellen. Du musst es dann aber auch kaufen. Wenn die Teile oder Klamotten nicht passen, dann musst du selbst sehen, wie du sie loswirst. ebay vielleicht.

Tolle Aussage, oder?! Dafür, dass ich mein Bike, einige Komponenten und Klamotten bei denen gekauft hab, find ich das sehr entgegenkommend :kotz:

Ich werd nächsten Mittwoch nach Hamburg. Kommt jemand aus der Ecke und kann mir nen Shop empfehlen? Oder seid ihr alle ausm Süden? Ich wollt zu CNC wegen ein paar Sachen für meinen Bruder und wollt für mich nach Handschuhen bei MSP gucken. Gibt's noch andere Shops, bei denen ich vorbeischauen sollte? 

Bräuchte noch Handschuhe für die kälteren Tage. Also so'n Doppelhandschuh wie der Specialized Sub Zero ist nicht so das Wahre für mich. Total klobig. Möchte weiterhin noch ein gutes Griffgefühl haben, blos halt ohne die Finger abzufrieren. Reicht der Equinox aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Handschuh? Oder könnt ihr andere Modelle? Einsatzbereich so von 10° bis -10° ... wobei das ja bei 30km/h ja ca. jeweils 15° weniger sind. Die Gore Tool wären vielleicht ne gute Alternative. Wobei es dann über 50,-EUR für Handschuhe auch nicht hinausgehen sollte.

Was für welche habt ihr denn so?


----------



## TT-296 (24. November 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Um herauszufinden ob einem die Geometrie zusagt braucht es nicht die Topversion zu sein ! Ich habe auch auf einem Comp probeweise Platz genommen und dann nen S-works gekauft . Gut es wird sicherlich schwer nen Braingabel zu testen, aber was ein Brain leistet kannst du auch in den Einsteigermodellen herausfinden und wenn du erstmal ein Epic Probegefahen bist willst du das Focus gar nicht mehr



Also im aktuellen Test der MountainBIKE hat die Braingabel dem S-Works die Top-Benotung kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. November 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Also im aktuellen Test der MountainBIKE hat die Braingabel dem S-Works die Top-Benotung kaputt gemacht.



Wenn man mal zu Ende liest steht da aber auch, daß das ein Vorserienmodell war und noch überarbeitet werden sollte.
Im Bike Test hat die Speci Gabel 1 Punkt mehr als die Fox der Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## Dirkinho (24. November 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Also im aktuellen Test der MountainBIKE hat die Braingabel dem S-Works die Top-Benotung kaputt gemacht.



Das war im Stumpi HT. Dort wurde auch geschrieben, daß die Futureshock Gabel im Epic deutlich besser funktionierte und es sich beim Stumpi um eine Vorserie handelt, die verbessert in den Handel geht!


----------



## Dirkinho (24. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal zu Ende liest steht da aber auch, daß das ein Vorserienmodell war und noch überarbeitet werden sollte.
> Im Bike Test hat die Speci Gabel 1 Punkt mehr als die Fox der Konkurrenz bekommen.



Mann, da warst Du wohl 10 Sec. schneller


----------



## TT-296 (25. November 2008)

Wollte nochmal auf meine Frage bzgl. der Handschuhe zurückkommen, da ich morgen nach HH fahre. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für mich?!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. November 2008)

also ich habe mir heute die radiant
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41694
mitgenommen, machen einen ganz guten eindruck. leider ist der schnitt nicht 100% tig super, sie können an der handinnen seite falten schlagen.

die sub zero habe ich mir angeschaut, die sind soooooo dick, damit kannst du nix mehr machen.
mir wurde aus erfahrung aber gesagt, das die dinger zu warm sind

ich habe mittlerweile unzählbar viele handschuhe(incl. sommer) und ich würde sagen es ist wie bei allen anderen kleidungsstücken auch, du wirst nicht drum rumm kommen mehrere verschiedene zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (25. November 2008)

danke für den Tipp, aber die Radiant erscheinen mir auch schon relativ klobig. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Equinox?

Bei Gore würde mich Erfahrungen zu den Modellen Alp-X und Tool interessieren.

http://www.gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/MenGloves?new_activity=OffRoad

Die machen einen nicht allzu dicken Eindruck. Für welche Temperaturen die geeignet sind, steht da allerdings nicht.


Klar, werd ich mehrere Handschuhe anprobieren, blos da, wo ich die Speci-Handschuhe kriege, gibt's wohl keine Gore und umgekehrt. Ich bin morgen schon kreuz und quer in HH unterwegs. Da will ich manche Stops nicht doppelt abfahren müssen. Von daher wäre jeder Input, den man vorweg erhält echt sinnvoll.


----------



## Lateralus (26. November 2008)

Bzgl Hamburg mal ne Shopempfehlung. Da sind Jody-Sports. Die inserieren auch immer in den Magazinen, dass sie gebrauchte Speci-Bikes in Zahlung nehmen usw. Schau da mal in den Kleinanzeigen nach der Adresse. Die waren ganz nett, als ich während einer Städtereise mal reinschaute.


----------



## DerEismann (26. November 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bzgl Hamburg mal ne Shopempfehlung. Da sind Jody-Sports. Die inserieren auch immer in den Magazinen, dass sie gebrauchte Speci-Bikes in Zahlung nehmen usw. Schau da mal in den Kleinanzeigen nach der Adresse. Die waren ganz nett, als ich während einer Städtereise mal reinschaute.


 

OH, Städtereisen... 
Da hat wohl jemand das Spazieren gehen für sich entdeckt
und wohnt wahrscheinlich im Funkloch 

Nur Scherz....
DerEismann


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2008)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal auf meine Frage bzgl. der Handschuhe zurückkommen, da ich morgen nach HH fahre. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für mich?!



Hab die Specialized Deflect, sind zwar eher ein Übergangshandschuh, komme damit aber bis 0°C gut zurecht.


----------



## TT-296 (26. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab die Specialized Deflect, sind zwar eher ein Übergangshandschuh, komme damit aber bis 0°C gut zurecht.



also optisch kommt der deflect aber auch schon recht dick rüber. und wenn der bis 0° ok ist, dann wird der equinox wohl etwas durchlässiger sein.


----------



## Lateralus (26. November 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> OH, Städtereisen...
> Da hat wohl jemand das Spazieren gehen für sich entdeckt
> und wohnt wahrscheinlich im Funkloch
> Nur Scherz....
> DerEismann



Naja, an der Außenalster spazieren gehen ist wirklich sehr schön. Aber grundsätzlich liebe ich Hamburg - ein Kumpel hat da mal studiert und daher kenne ich die Stadt wie meine (zweite) Westentasche Wenns da doch nur Jobs für mich gäbe...ist leider aber fast unmöglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (27. November 2008)

an der Außenalster war ich auch schon joggen. war mit dem physik lk bei der desy.

so und jetzt hab ich auch kein specialized mehr. das hat mir jetzt zu lange gedauert. 

hab jetzt einen RDR Team Pro Rahmen. http://www.rdr-bicycles.de  black beauty 

statt zerbrechlichem carbon 1500g easton alu. 

RDR ist die hausmarke des Ralph Denk Bike Store in Raubling. Das Ralph Denk Racing Team war 2005 mit roel paulissen und bart brentjens und deutschen topfahrern wie stefan sahm das erfolgreichste rennteam der welt. dann wurde es zum giant racing team umbenannt.

viele grüße,
ben


----------



## TT-296 (27. November 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hab jetzt einen RDR Team Pro Rahmen. http://www.rdr-bicycles.de  black beauty
> 
> statt zerbrechlichem carbon 1500g easton alu.



Also optisch aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Und das nicht gerade zu Gusten des RDR.


----------



## TT-296 (27. November 2008)

achja, die speci-handschuhe, die ich anprobieren konnte (sie hatten nicht alle da), waren nicht so überzeugend. von gore fehlte auch recht viel, doch hier war einer ganz nett. am besten war jedoch der roeckl.

http://www.roeckl.de/sports/html/produkte.php?art=detail&a_id=2&sportart=rad&artikelnr=3103-764.000

allerdings wollte karstadt sports da 65,- EUR für haben.  ... Hoffentlich finde ich dem im Netz noch günstiger. Hat jemand nen Tipp?!


----------



## TT-296 (27. November 2008)

oder war's dieser:

http://www.roeckl.de/sports/html/produkte.php?art=detail&a_id=5&sportart=rad&artikelnr=3103-761.000

... warum haben die von roeckl denn keine produktnamen?


----------



## _stalker_ (28. November 2008)

Sagt mal...Bilder postet ihr hier gar nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## IGGY (28. November 2008)

Genau 
Ich poste nochmal mein altes Rad


----------



## _stalker_ (28. November 2008)




----------



## Lizzard (28. November 2008)

.


----------



## TT-296 (28. November 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Sagt mal...Bilder postet ihr hier gar nicht mehr, oder?



... ich glaub, du hast nen kleinen Dreckspritzer beim Putzen übersehen.


----------



## Felixxx (28. November 2008)

Sein Speci wird halt artgerecht gehalten und ist noch nicht im Winterschlaf...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (28. November 2008)

Hatte diese Woche mal zwei Händler wegen dem Stumpi HT Expert angerufen, bekommen die erst Januar/Februar.


----------



## jones (29. November 2008)

so, da hier ja wirklich kaum noch bilder gezeigt werden, zeig ich nochmal was.
nachdem die letzten bilder hier ja fast nur noch fullys und faser-rahmen zeugten, nochmal was altertümliches ;-)

quasi die letzten bilder von diesem aufbau. sieht mittlerweile auch schon wieder anders aus.

wird für die kommende saison bischen anders werden. mal sehen, vllt. gibt´s ein paar bilder.


----------



## Schmittler (29. November 2008)

immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## probschdi (29. November 2008)

Guten Abend!

Ich möchte hier nochmal die Epic-Fahrer ansprechen. Gibt´s beim Brain-Dämpfer Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit? Hab nun schon öfters davon gehört. Ich fahr ca. 5000 km pro Jahr mit dem MTB. Das muß das Epic natürlich auch verkraften. Desweiteren soll sich Specialized ziemlich störrisch bei Garantiefragen anstellen. Stimmt das?

Erfahrungsberichte von Betroffenen würden mir helfen. 

Danke


----------



## RockyShocky (29. November 2008)

Also dass Specialized sich bei Garantie/Kulanz störrisch zeigt halte ich für ein Gerücht...
Im Gegenteil...wie ich verfolge , gehen die sehr großzügig mit Garantien um...


----------



## VAN HALEN (30. November 2008)

Mein erster Brain dämpfer hat ca. 8 Wochen gehalten.

Meinen Händler angerufen, der hat dann gleich einen neuen bestellt.
Drei Tage später eingebaut. Seitdem alles OK.


----------



## könni__ (30. November 2008)

Specialized ist nur "störrisch" wenn man versucht krumme dinger zu drehen z.b. Grauimport ;-) 
Eigentlich hält das Brain gut. Mit den alten brain gibt es so gut wie keine Probleme. Das "neue" von 2008 hatte Probleme, es wurde aber währen der 08 Saison überarbeitet. Der Austausch bei Defekt erfolgt super schnell zwischen 2 und 4 tage. jenachdem wie viel die Jungs in Holland zu tun haben.


----------



## DAMDAM (30. November 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Specialized ist nur "störrisch" wenn man versucht krumme dinger zu drehen z.b. Grauimport ;-)
> Eigentlich hält das Brain gut. Mit den alten brain gibt es so gut wie keine Probleme. Das "neue" von 2008 hatte Probleme, es wurde aber währen der 08 Saison überarbeitet. Der Austausch bei Defekt erfolgt super schnell zwischen 2 und 4 tage. jenachdem wie viel die Jungs in Holland zu tun haben.



Kann ich auch nur so bestätigen: "Montag angerufen -> Brain macht nicht mehr richtig dicht!"(war nach ca. 7000km ohne Rücksicht und Service etc.) Mein Händler wollte sich drum kümmern. Am Mittwoch war ein neuer Dämpfer da und ich habe den alten abgegeben!" Ich finde über den Service bei Specialized, wenn man beim Händler gekauft hat, ist finde ich besser als bei vielen anderen Herstellern und auch deutlich unkomplizierter!


----------



## ccpirat (30. November 2008)

Zur Haltbarkeit der Dämpfer kann ich nicht viel sagen. Nur den Service kann ich nur zu gut beurteilen und der ist absolut Top. Hab 2003 auf Garantie schon mal nen neuen Rahmen bekommen und bekomm grad wieder einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (30. November 2008)

probschdi schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ich möchte hier nochmal die Epic-Fahrer ansprechen. Gibt´s beim Brain-Dämpfer Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit? Hab nun schon öfters davon gehört. Ich fahr ca. 5000 km pro Jahr mit dem MTB. Das muß das Epic natürlich auch verkraften. Desweiteren soll sich Specialized ziemlich störrisch bei Garantiefragen anstellen. Stimmt das?
> 
> ...



Die Haltbarkeit des "Brains" ist eine einzige Katastrophe! Ich bin drei Jahre lang ein S-Works Epic gefahren, Modell 2005 mit Fox-Dämpfer drin: Null Probleme, funktionierte immer tadellos, noch nicht einmal Luft brauchte man nachzupumpen.

Dann kaufte ich ein 2007er Modell (Rahmen) bei ebay, baute es Anfang 2008 auf, und es schaukelte wie ein Boot bei Seegang. Absolut unfahrbar. Mein Händler vor Ort tauschte den Dämpfer bei Specialized gegen eine Dämpfer-Service Gebühr von 80 um (die zahlte natürlich der Ebay-Verkäufer).

Seitdem: Von April bis Oktober habe ich drei weitere Dämpfer benötigt -- und der jetzige (also der 4. für dieses Jahr) ist auch wieder hinüber. Das Problem ist, dass nach einiger Zeit keinerlei Dämpfung mehr auf den ersten 20mm vorhanden ist. Dadurch wippt das Fahrrad, selbst wenn man nur im Sitzen berghoch fährt, vom Wiegetritt ganz zu schweigen. Der letzte Dämpfer hat keine 500km gehalten, die vorherigen auch jeweils so max. 800km.

Übrigens, mein Kollege mit seinem Stumpi hat auch schon den vierten Dämpfer drin ... Noch funktioniert er tadellos.

Umtauschen ist zwar kein Problem, man bekommt in der Regel innerhalb von zwei, drei Tagen einen neuen Dämpfer. Aber: Jedes mal zum Händler rennen, Dämpfer ausbauen, neuen einbauen. Das NERVT 
Und dann fährt man ständig mit der Angst, dass der Dämpfer bald wieder hinüber sein könnte.

Insgesamt bin ich von der Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers schwer enttäuscht, und ich hoffe, dass in den 2009er Epics die Sache wieder anders aussieht.

Weiteres steht auch in diesem Thread.

PS: Von der Funktion her ist der Dämper top, wenn er denn mal funktioniert.

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## ccpirat (30. November 2008)

Schickst du dort nur den Dämpfer oder den ganzen Rahmen ein? Ist von Ebay oder?
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Gabs doch mal nen Typen der ein Epic von Ebay hatte. Der Dämpfer war echt, der Rahmen aber gefälscht. Irgendwie ging der Dämpfer immer wieder kaputt weil der Rahmen nicht richtig gearbeitet war.
War nicht zufällig ebay.com?


----------



## tranquillity (1. Dezember 2008)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Schickst du dort nur den Dämpfer oder den ganzen Rahmen ein? Ist von Ebay oder?
> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Gabs doch mal nen Typen der ein Epic von Ebay hatte. Der Dämpfer war echt, der Rahmen aber gefälscht. Irgendwie ging der Dämpfer immer wieder kaputt weil der Rahmen nicht richtig gearbeitet war.
> War nicht zufällig ebay.com?



Nein, ich gebe nur den Dämpfer ab.

Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall ein original Rahmen, mit Rechnung, Rahmennummer usw. Der Verkäufer ist auch ein ganz normaler Biker. Kein Betrug. Außer, dass eben der Dämpfer im Eimer war. Es war übrigens ebay.de, und ich würde so einen Rahmen auch niemals im Ausland kaufen.

Im übrigens ist der Rahmen des 2007er Modells auch ne Ecke steifer als der 2005er Alu-Rahmen.


----------



## ccpirat (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute mal mit Specialzed tel. wo mein Rahmen bleibt. Kann ja nicht sein, das man bei einer Reklamation 2 Monate wartet. Und hab doch glatt erfahren das der S-Works HT Rahmen in 19 Zoll zwar am 15.12. in Rotterdam ankommen soll, aber ni in rot/weiß.
Die Dame am tel. meinte in rot/weiß würde er nie nach gebaut werden, ob wohl es so im Internet oder den Händlerunterlagen steht. find ich mal wieder toll das man was beim Händler bestellen kann, was es nie geben wird


----------



## Lateralus (1. Dezember 2008)

d.h. Du kriegst nen schwarzen?Haste auch die Kurbel und die gabel mitgekauft?


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es den 09er als Rahmenset nicht nur noch mit Gabel?
Sieht auf der Homepage zumindest so aus.
Schade zumindest. Ich finde die rot-weisse Variante einiges schöner. Ich hab den Rahmen bislang nur im neuen Concept Store hier in München gesehen, der ist ja schon komplett mit 09er Sachen bestückt worden und da hing das Set auch nur in schwarz mit roter Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (1. Dezember 2008)

Gabel nicht, da bau ich ne weiße Sid Team auf 90mm um. Kurbel wird aber die neue mit 2 Fachblatt.
Mich piept das nur an, bei mir waren immer alle Rahmen rot und das waren wirklich schon viele.


Edit: zu kaufen gibts den Rahmen immer nur mit Gabel. Für die Reklaleute gibts aber nur den nackten Rahmen. Hätte die Gabel noch zukaufen können. Aber so toll soll sie ja nicht sein.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ah, alles klar.
Die Gabel ist in den Test wie schon im Thread erwähnt nur als Vorserienmodell gelaufen, daher das minimal schlechtere Ergebnis. Mir wäre das den Aufpreis gegenüber der SID aber auch nicht wert...


----------



## Toni172 (1. Dezember 2008)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Hab heute mal mit Specialzed tel. wo mein Rahmen bleibt. Kann ja nicht sein, das man bei einer Reklamation 2 Monate wartet. Und hab doch glatt erfahren das der S-Works HT Rahmen in 19 Zoll zwar am 15.12. in Rotterdam ankommen soll, aber ni in rot/weiß.
> Die Dame am tel. meinte in rot/weiß würde er nie nach gebaut werden, ob wohl es so im Internet oder den Händlerunterlagen steht. find ich mal wieder toll das man was beim Händler bestellen kann, was es nie geben wird


wie jetzt?
es gibt den rot/weissen garnicht. das kann doch nicht sein,...oder?

@arne 
was hast Du für Infos ?

Da werde ich doch nochmal zu meinem Händler gehen, der soll da nochmal nachfragen. Wenn das stimmen sollte. tstststst.....


----------



## jones (1. Dezember 2008)

n´abend zusammen,

hab gerade mal wieder was interesantes gefunden. weiß leider nicht, wie aktuell die bilder sind, da aus einem ital. forum - kann leider nur paar brocken... egal.

scheint, als wäre oder fährt sauser manchmal mit den ovalen kettenblättern von rotor.

vom kurbelstern her scheint es noch ein älteres bild zu sein....









vllt. weiß ja der crossmäxer da was zu - der kennt sich ja mit den sauserbikes immer gut aus. kenn zwar auch die meisten versionen von sausers bike, aber das ist mir auch neu....


----------



## ccpirat (1. Dezember 2008)

hier gibts noch mehr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369284


----------



## jones (1. Dezember 2008)

oha - hab ich gar nicht gesehen...


----------



## Schmittler (1. Dezember 2008)

hab ich nen knick in der optik oder was soll da oval sein?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. Dezember 2008)

ja, mach halt mal die augen auf 
sieht doch ein bilder mit nem krückstock, das die oval sind.

schau mal genau hin, bei dem spiderarm auf 12h ist der abstand kettenblattschraube- zähne länger als bei dem spiderarm auf z.b. 9 uhr.


----------



## Schmittler (1. Dezember 2008)

pah, dann bin ich ja blinder als blind...der millimeter soll WAS ausmachen? hat der sauser komische beine? mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht so ganz, spezialanfertigung für körperlich benachteilgte?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. Dezember 2008)

ja ist minimal, aber wer dran glaubt.

wobei ich ja zugeben muss, dass ja in jedem märchen auch fünkchen wahrheit steckt. also....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (2. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde aber mal die Übersetzung interesieren.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Dezember 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> pah, dann bin ich ja blinder als blind...der millimeter soll WAS ausmachen? hat der sauser komische beine? mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht so ganz, spezialanfertigung für körperlich benachteilgte?


und hier die hilfestellung für unselbständige, blinde und geistig benachteiligte: >>>


----------



## Dirkinho (2. Dezember 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und hier die hilfestellung für unselbständige, blinde und geistig benachteiligte: >>>



puuh, provokant aber recht hast Du!


----------



## x-rossi (2. Dezember 2008)

danke


----------



## Schmittler (2. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank ihr allwissenden.


----------



## arne1907 (3. Dezember 2008)

Heute kam nun endlich der 09er HT S-Works Rahmen!!!

Nun doch in Schwarz/Rot da Speci bezüglich des Weißen noch immer keine
genauen Lieferangaben machen konnte.

Bilder folgen, natürlich auch auf der Waage.


----------



## Toni172 (3. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Heute kam nun endlich der 09er HT S-Works Rahmen!!!
> 
> Nun doch in Schwarz/Rot da Speci bezüglich des Weißen noch immer keine
> genauen Lieferangaben machen konnte.
> ...



ich sehe schon, das wird sicher nichts mit dem weissen Rahmen. Bin echt am überlegen ob ich abbestelle. Der schwarz/rote passt leider garnicht zu meinen LRS. Und wenn ich soviel Kohle ausgebe, dann soll es auch perfekt passen. 
Bin schon auf die Bilder und Gewichte gespannt.


----------



## arne1907 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja das ist mal wieder typisch für Specialized, erst sagen sie das alle Farben für Deutschland lieferbar sind und dann machen sie wieder nen Rückzieher....

Aber da mir der Schwarze auch sehr gut gefällt und ich lediglich den Sattel wieder gegen einen 08er Toupe team tauschen musste, ist das für mich auch ok.

Wer weiß wie lange ich noch hätte warten müssen, wenn ich auf den Weißen bestanden hätte.....

Hier schon mal paar Fotos vorab, Gewichte folgen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Dezember 2008)

In der kleinen Rahmenhöhe wirklich hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (3. Dezember 2008)

Verf&§%te Sch&§"$...sieht das Zeugs klasse aus. So Aufnahmen in Natura sind doch immer was ganz anderes...ich finds klasse. Die Gabel würde ich nicht fahren, sondern ne Durin SL oder ne Sid09, aber ansonsten...HAMMER


----------



## mph (3. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mal wieder typisch für Specialized, erst sagen sie das alle Farben für Deutschland lieferbar sind und dann machen sie wieder nen Rückzieher....
> 
> Aber da mir der Schwarze auch sehr gut gefällt und ich lediglich den Sattel wieder gegen einen 08er Toupe team tauschen musste, ist das für mich auch ok.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!!sieht geil aus!!Obwohl der weiß/rote...aber lassen wir das.
Kommt die Kurbel extra oder was machst du drauf??

Gruß max


----------



## Dirkinho (3. Dezember 2008)

Edel, aber ne andere Gabel würde ich vermutlich auch nehmen. Sid kling gut aber nicht in blau


----------



## jiri (3. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schick Arne! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## arne1907 (3. Dezember 2008)

Kleine Rahmengröße? Das ist ein 19 Zoll......

Kurbeln kommen die Speci Carbon mit BB30 ran, wegen der Steifigkeit und
dem Gewichtsvorteil.

Gabel hätte ich auch lieber ne Durin SL genommen, schon wegen dem Gewicht aber leider gibs den Rahmen nicht einzeln ohne Gabel und
er hat auch auch ein konisches Steuerrohr, unten 1 1/8, oben 1 1/2 Zoll.

Aber optisch passt die Gabel ja super und sooo schlecht soll das Brain
System ja auch nicht sein. Ist übrigens schon die überarbeitete Version.
Bei der 1.Serie gabs wohl probleme mit der Dichtheit.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Dezember 2008)

Überleg Dir das mit der Gabel. Ne Durin SL, dazu den Speci-Adapter - gibts ja von denen zu kaufen.

Wie gehts Dir eigentlich inzwischen nach Deinem Unfall? Alles ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (3. Dezember 2008)

Jo danke, halbwegs wieder alles fit. 

Ne ich benutz die Gabel, war zu teuer um rumzuliegen, passt optisch auch besser und ist von der Funktionalität vllt. sogar besser als die Durin SL, da ist das Mehrgewicht egal.


----------



## Toni172 (3. Dezember 2008)

@arne
Bilder vom wiegen bitte !!!!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schick (auch wenn mir die andere Farbe auch besser gefallen hätte).
Klar sind SID und Durin die Favs (auch meinerseits), aber die bisher getesteten Speci Gabeln waren wie schon x-fach erwähnt Vorserienmodelle. 
Hier gilt wohl "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" bis Arne das Bike und die Gabel voll austesten kann


----------



## könni__ (4. Dezember 2008)

Toll wie hier alle eine Gabel einschätzen ohne sie gefahren zu sein. ;-)


----------



## Dr.Dos (4. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Kleine Rahmengröße? Das ist ein 19 Zoll......


Sag ich doch. Im Unterschied zum Großen, bei dem es selbst dem Speci-Freak hochkommt.


----------



## Toni172 (4. Dezember 2008)

soddele,.......... ab jetzt habe ich es auch amtlich. 
Den rot/weissen S-Works Frameset gibt es definitiv nicht.
Als ich eben in meinen Bikeladen des vertrauens getreten bin sagte der Chef, das er mich wegen meiner Bestellung sprechen wollte (welch ein zufall, das wollte ich wegen diesem Fred hier auch). 
Er hat nochmal in meinem Beisein direkt mit Speci Holland telefoniert. 

Fazit: Es gibt den Rahmen in rot/weiss nicht. 
Ich könnte aber den rot/schwarzen haben. Auf die Frage warum das so ist, wollte/konnte der Mann in Holland nix genaueres sagen. Nun habe ich auf rot/schwarz umbestellt. Dieser Rahmen soll Anfang Januar kommen. Bin mal gespannt.
Angeblich werden die Leute die sehr früh einen rot/weissen bestellt haben mit der Auslieferung bevorzugt.


----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja Toll ,bevorzugt 

Müll ist das ,meiner Meinung nach 

Das müsste sich mal die Firma mit dem C erlauben ,es gäbe hier einen Aufstand


----------



## Toni172 (4. Dezember 2008)

und dem anyon am Schluss ?


----------



## RockyShocky (4. Dezember 2008)

ich denke eher mit dem annondale am Schluß...


----------



## arne1907 (4. Dezember 2008)

Das mit der farbe ist wirklich eine Frechheit, noch vor 4 Wochen sagte man mir das es keinerlei Probleme bezüglich des Weißen gibt...

Naja ok, ich find den Schwarzen auch nicht häßlich aber so ein bissel verschei.... kommt man sich als Kunde schon vor.
Vorallem da kam keine Info, nichts, einfach den Schwarzen zum Händler geliefert mit dem Vermerk, das der Weiße vorerst nicht lieferbar ist...

Aber hier nun die Bilder auf der "Kern". 

Der Rahmen ist gut 130g leichter als mein 07er.
Und naja die Gabel, sooo schwer ist sie ja nun auch nicht.



Specialized S-Works, 2009, 19 Zoll,  inkl.Lagerschalen u. Schaltauge






Specialized Future Shock S90, gekürzt, Schaftlänge 20 cm






Steuersatz Cane Creek, integriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (4. Dezember 2008)

ist doch ein klasse Gewicht für die Gabel.
Und sie sieht absolut verschärft aus zu dem Rahmen


----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> ist doch ein klasse Gewicht für die Gabel.
> Und sie sieht absolut verschärft aus zu dem Rahmen



Zustimmung


----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> und dem anyon am Schluss ?



Genau 

Wenn das Canyon passiert wäre ,gäbe es Häme und Spott von den Forumsusern hier


----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> War gerade bei meinem Händler und muss sagen das ich noch nie einen so schönen Hardtailrahmen gesehen habe wie den Speci S Works .
> Direkt daneben hing das Epic S-Works ,da sieht das Hardtail noch besser aus


----------



## Toni172 (4. Dezember 2008)

@ fritzbox
soso......., bei Deinem Händler hängen die rumm und ich soll noch 5 Wochen warten. tstststs

@arne
ist das Gewicht des Rahmen inkl. Zughalter usw. ?
Die Gabel, kommt die mit 20cm Länge (also für die Steuerrohrlänge schon angepasst), oder hasst Du oder Dein Händler sie schon gekürzt ?
Gab es auch schon einen passenden Kettenstrebenschutz dazu? Oder muss ich den extra ordern. Und wie sieht es mit den Lageradaptern für eine Holowtech 2 Kurbel aus ?


----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @ fritzbox
> *soso......., bei Deinem Händler hängen die rumm und ich soll noch 5 Wochen warten. tstststs*
> 
> @arne
> ...



Stenger-Bike machts möglich ,vielleicht hol ich  mir einen nächste Woche


----------



## Toni172 (4. Dezember 2008)

ist von mir auch nur gut 100km entfernt.    *erster*


----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> ist von mir auch nur gut 100km entfernt.    *erster*



Von mir 7Km


----------



## Jobo21 (4. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @ fritzbox
> soso......., bei Deinem Händler hängen die rumm und ich soll noch 5 Wochen warten. tstststs



Äh, war grad heut bei meinem Dealer. Da wars das gleiche. HT S-Works Rahmen links, Epic S-Works rahmen rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (4. Dezember 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Äh, war grad heut bei meinem Dealer. Da wars das gleiche. HT S-Works Rahmen links, Epic S-Works rahmen rechts.



Bei welchem warst du  ??


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @arne
> ist das Gewicht des Rahmen inkl. Zughalter usw. ?
> Die Gabel, kommt die mit 20cm Länge (also für die Steuerrohrlänge schon angepasst), oder hasst Du oder Dein Händler sie schon gekürzt ?
> Gab es auch schon einen passenden Kettenstrebenschutz dazu? Oder muss ich den extra ordern. Und wie sieht es mit den Lageradaptern für eine Holowtech 2 Kurbel aus ?



Jo gewicht ist inkl. Zughalter, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Schaltauge
und Lagerschalen für den Steuersatz.

Die Gabel wurde von mir auf 20 cm Schaftlänge gekürzt.
Da der Schaft aber aus Carbon ist, sind 1 oder 2 cm sicher nicht viel schwerer.

Die Lageradapter für "normale" kurbeln sind vormontiert, wurden aber entfernt da ich ja die Speci Kurbeln bestellt habe und daher die Adapter nicht benötige.

Kettenstrebenschutz ist dabei, sehr hübsch und stabil aus Kunststoff zum einklinken auf der kettenstrebe aber geht mit 50!!! Gramm mal garnicht.


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Dezember 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Äh, war grad heut bei meinem Dealer. Da wars das gleiche. HT S-Works Rahmen links, Epic S-Works rahmen rechts.



Ich schau mir das Epic lieber nicht live an. Ist besser für meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Toni172 (5. Dezember 2008)

mein Händler hat für sich selber das neue Epic S-Works geordert. 6500,- Tacken.
Naja, das ist immer noch billiger als sein Cervelo Renner. Der liegt bei Liste 7500,- !

@arne
50g für den Kettenstrebenschutz. Nenenenene, das geht wirklich nicht. 
Das mit den vormontierten Lagerschalen passt. Ich verbaue die aktuelle XTR


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

Lol.... das Sattelklemmenmaß......

Wollte grad mal meine Extralite Klemme anbauen aber siehe da, Speci
will auch da das eigene Zeugs loswerden und hat das Maß mal schnell
von 34,9 auf 36,9 verändert.....

Naja zumindest wiegt die Originalklemme "nur" noch 18g und keine 30g mehr wie bisher.


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Lol.... das Sattelklemmenmaß......
> 
> Wollte grad mal meine Extralite Klemme anbauen aber siehe da, Speci
> will auch da das eigene Zeugs loswerden und hat das Maß mal schnell
> ...



Ist beim 2008er auch schon. Wollte an meinem Epic ne schöne rote Hope verbauen. Gibt´s nicht in dem Maß
Also bleib ich bei der schwarzen und ungemein leichten Speci Klemme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (5. Dezember 2008)

wa wiegt denn die original Klemme ?


----------



## climbersp (5. Dezember 2008)

also mein Schnellspanner beim Stumpi Pro Carbon hat deutlich über 50gr. gewogen.
Da das eine Specialized Sondergröße ist, habe ich mir einen Carbon Schnellspanner fertigen lassen.

ciao climbersp


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja zumindest wiegt die Originalklemme "nur" noch 18g und keine 30g mehr wie bisher.



18 Gramm


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

Es nimmt Formen an 

Da gehört einfach keine andere Gabel ran!


----------



## Toni172 (5. Dezember 2008)

sehr, sehr geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so ein Rad verdient nur eine weisse Couch.


----------



## Toni172 (5. Dezember 2008)

mit wieviel NM wird der Umwerfer montiert?


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> mit wieviel NM wird der Umwerfer montiert?



Hmmm... gute Frage 

Ich hoffe meine bessere Hälfte teilt die Ansicht bezüglich
der weißen Ledercouch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2008)

seeehr fein! 
die gabel gibt es au net einzeln, oder? (mein cube hat 1,5zoll, wenn ich nur oben den reduziersteuersatz nimm sollte es passen)


----------



## DerEismann (5. Dezember 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> seeehr fein!
> die gabel gibt es au net einzeln, oder? (mein cube hat 1,5zoll, wenn ich nur oben den reduziersteuersatz nimm sollte es passen)


 
Dazu sage ich nur " Schreiner bleib bei deinen Leisten"
Das wäre aber höchste Gefahr von Augenkrebs, eine Specialized
Gabel an einem Cube 

Hoffentlich ließt diese Bemerkung mein Chef nicht, sonst darf ich nie wieder an den ganzen Cube Kisten schrauben

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## Lateralus (5. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> mit wieviel NM wird der Umwerfer montiert?



Die Rahmen vertragen das Drehmoment, das Shimano auch an gibt. Ich meine 5 Nm, laut Shimano 5-7 Nm. Aber 5 reichen aus. Kannst bei Speci auch das Datenblatt zum 08er Rahmen runterladen, da stehts genau drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. Dezember 2008)

Mein 18er aus 2008 ist auch nur 20g schwerer.


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Mein 18er aus 2008 ist auch nur 20g schwerer.



Jo aber das ist ein 19er und mein "alter" 19er wog rund 1330g,
also 130g schwerer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich nur " Schreiner bleib bei deinen Leisten"
> Das wäre aber höchste Gefahr von Augenkrebs, eine Specialized
> Gabel an einem Cube
> 
> ...



naja... ich bin da net sooo... bin auch fuer ne lefty zu haben, aber da bekomm ich keinen nabendynamo... durin mag ich net, manitou hab ich geschworen nie wieder zu fahren. fox ist ne moeglichkeit und halt rs sid09


----------



## mph (5. Dezember 2008)

sehr geil wird das!!

sag mal was wiegt dein RoRo??

Gruß max


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Dezember 2008)

mph schrieb:


> sehr geil wird das!!
> 
> sag mal was wiegt dein RoRo??
> 
> Gruß max



meiner wiegt 412 g in 2,1. Hab ihn gerade draufgezogen, baut verdammt schmal. Trete ihn gleich mal durch den Trail!


----------



## arne1907 (5. Dezember 2008)

mph schrieb:


> sehr geil wird das!!
> 
> sag mal was wiegt dein RoRo??
> 
> Gruß max



392g und 394g, waren Ausgewogene.


----------



## Toni172 (5. Dezember 2008)

ich werde mich um ausgewogene 2,25" kümmern. 

@dirkinho
wenn Du wieder zu Hause bist gebe mal Bericht ab wie der RocketRon sich fährt.


----------



## Dirkinho (6. Dezember 2008)

So, bin zurück und rundum zufrieden. Habe mein Bike über Schotterwege und extrem schlammige Singletrail gejagt. Bezüglich Traktion gab´s keine Probleme, Selbstreinigung war auch vorbildlich. Kurzum ist mein erster Eindruck 
Vorne bleibe ich aber glaube ich beim Nobby Nic, einfach um noch Sicherheitsreserven zu haben.


----------



## Toni172 (6. Dezember 2008)

wie rollt denn der RocketRon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo alle zusammen

ich wollte mir ja eigentlich ein epic gönnen, allerdings nachdem ich das teil nicht günstiger bekomme. muss ich an meinen geldbeutel denken und nun wird es ein stumpjumper ht.
1.
mal ne frage zur rahmen größe:
bin 181cm groß
schrittlänge 87cm
fahre marathon und cc
zu welcher rahmengröße würdet ihr mir raten?

2.wie schwer würdet ihr das ht expert carbon(ohne pedale) schätzen

danke
grüße dominik


----------



## privilegia (6. Dezember 2008)

Zu 1.
Ich würde einen 19 Zoll Rahmen nehmen. Size L.

Gewicht schwer schätzbar. Selber beim Händler wiegen!


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2008)

19 zoll sollte passen! Wenn du jedoch liebe kurze Oberrohre fährst, dann geht auch 18 zoll! Test!?
Gewicht wird über 10,5 kg liegen!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Ich würde einen 19 Zoll Rahmen nehmen. Size L.
> 
> Gewicht schwer schätzbar. Selber beim Händler wiegen!






007ike schrieb:


> 19 zoll sollte passen! Wenn du jedoch liebe kurze Oberrohre fährst, dann geht auch 18 zoll! Test!?
> Gewicht wird über 10,5 kg liegen!



meinst du das gewicht wirklich ernst?
dachte eigentlich eher an 10kilo ohne pedale.


ja 19 zoll dachte ich auch erst.
fahre an meinem alten ht ein 613mm oberrrohr mit 105er vorbau. 
ein ticken kürzer wäre schön so 605 - 610mm.
bin grad ziemlich unentschlossen.

wie würden sich denn die unterschiede auswirken, wenn ich den kleineren rahmen(18") nehme?


----------



## Toni172 (6. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich fahre mit 181cm und Deiner Schrittlänge auch das Epic in "L" mit 105mm Vorbau und habe mir jetzt den 19" S-Works HT Frame bestellt. Das Epic passt für mich perfekt. Ich habe mich noch auf keinem Bike wohler gefühlt.

Probefahrt !


----------



## Felixxx (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei 'nem Komplettbike musste schon das 19" nehmen, sonst haste 170mm Kurbeln und 'ne zu kurze 350mm Sattelstütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Dezember 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Bei 'nem Komplettbike musste schon dass 19" nehmen, sonst haste 170mm Kurbeln und 'ne zu kurze 350mm Sattelstütze...




hey, die stütze wird eh getauscht.

wie kommst du drauf, dass bei 18" 170mm kurbeln verbaut werden?
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09Stumpjumper&eid=99
hier steht 175mm


----------



## Felixxx (6. Dezember 2008)

Uups - bin versehentlich in die Hardrock Geometrieliste geraten, und da gibt's die 175mm Kurbel erst ab 19" Rahmengröße, sorry


----------



## Dirkinho (6. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> wie rollt denn der RocketRon ?



Tadellos, gerade auf WAldautobahnen


----------



## 007ike (7. Dezember 2008)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> meinst du das gewicht wirklich ernst?
> dachte eigentlich eher an 10kilo ohne pedale.
> 
> 
> ...



da sind doch nur schwere Sachen verbaut! Rechne doch mal alles zusammen! 
das 18 zoll hat ein 600 er Oberrohr. 19 zoll 615. Ein kürzeres Oberrohr bringt etwas mehr Wendigkeit im Trail. Jedoch musst du beim 18 Zoll Rahmen aufpassen, dass die Stütze noch 2,5 cm weiter raus muss als beim 19 zoll Rahmen. Da das Steuerrohr auch etwas kürzer ist, kann es hier leicht zu einer extremen Sattelüberhöhung kommen, was überschalgsgefühle wecken könnte, daher ausmessen oder besser testen!


----------



## th1nk (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, habe mal ne frage zu meinem Epic. Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn ich Gabel und Felge entlable? Habe mal versucht das mit dem Fotobearbeitungprogramm einigermassen darzustellen:

mit Labels







Und so würde es, in etwa, aussehen wenn es entlabelt wäre:






Was gefällt euch besser? 
Wäre auch dankbar für ein paar Tipps wie ich die Aufkleber am besten entfernen sollte, habe nämlich keine Ahnung wie ich das tun sollte...


----------



## -MaLi- (7. Dezember 2008)

mit label passts besser weil ja auch die brain kappe blau ist und so


----------



## 007ike (7. Dezember 2008)

wenn dann würde ich den Dämpfer auch entlablen
sieht aber beides gut aus, ist aber deine Sache was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällt es ohne Aufkleber besser, hebt sich optisch mehr ab. da das Verstellrädchen an der Gabel auch blau ist, passt es dennoch zum Dämpfer.

hab schon öfters gelesen, dass Aufkleber gut abgehen, wenn man sie mit einem Fön richtig heiß macht.


----------



## th1nk (7. Dezember 2008)

Zuerst mal Danke für die Antworten.



007ike schrieb:


> wenn dann würde ich den Dämpfer auch entlablen
> sieht aber beides gut aus, ist aber deine Sache was dir besser gefällt.



Das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht, aber der Ausgleichsbehälter mit dem Speci logo drauf lässt sich nicht entlabeln, da das kein Aufkleber ist und um den anderen Teil zu entlabeln müsste ich den Dämpfer ausbauen...das wäre mir dann doch ein bisschen viel Aufwand.


----------



## R_Nadal (7. Dezember 2008)

Was hält ihr von dem hier? ich kann es eventuell ersteigern.
Lg, Nadal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (7. Dezember 2008)

ist das ein maserati GranTurismo da im Hintergrund?


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Dezember 2008)

Schaut eher nach 'nem Passat und 'nem Mazda 6, Lexus,  o.ä. aus.
Für den Budget Ferrari sind die Schlappen auch etwas klein...


----------



## eggbeat (7. Dezember 2008)

VW Passat und Lexus IS würd ich sagen.

Übrigens, schönes Rad, die weißen Laufräder gefallen.

Gruß,

eggbeat


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Dezember 2008)

also, es gibt für mich keine möglichkeit mehr an ein epic dran zu kommen.

->daher ht

es soll wie gesagt ein ht expert carbon werden.

schwanke immernoch zwischen den rahmengrößen 18" oder 19".

habe schon ein paar vergleichsrechnungen durchgeführt. und bin z.b drauf gestoßen, dass der lenker ja schon einiges an "oberrohrlänge" wegnehmen kann. z.b. der unterschied zwischen einem syntace duraflite mit 9° und einem easton mit 5° sind min.10mm unterschied in der "oberrohrlänge".

der vergeich wäre der
mein rad bisher
613mm oberrohr 105mm vorbau 9° lenker

19"
615mm oberrohr 105mm vorbau und 9° lenker

18"
600mm oberrohr 110mm vorbau, 5° lenker, kommst aufs gleich drauf raus.

frage ist nun, wie verhält es sich z.b. mit dem radstand? der wird ja kürzer, fährt es sich dann radikal anders? wie schauts mit den anderen winkeln und längen aus?

danke
dominik


----------



## DerEismann (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dominik....

and hello all 

Also ich war gestern in Korbach und habe ein wenig Shopping betrieben  
Dort hat die Firma Gebracht, einer der rar gesäten Conept Stores in Deutschland, ihren Ansitz....

Habe mir den Rahmen für mein neues Gefährt gekauft...
Wird alles ordentlich fertig gemacht und Freitag hole ich es ab 

Fotos werden folgen... Dirkinho soll das Fürchten gelehrt werden damit er dem Hass freien lauf lassen kann

Dominik.... Warum bekommst Du kein Epic mehr????
Vor allem welches suchst Du....??? 

Dort stand eigentlich die gesamte Palette rum...Egal ob 2008 oder 2009er Modell...

Falls Du nicht wirklich weißt, welche Größe Du nehmen sollst,
ich wurde dort vermessen und auf Räder gesetzt, Sattel hin und her, Stütze rauf und runter, Rad auf Rolle gespannt, gleiche Prozedere noch mal, bis man mir hinterher gesagt hat ich solle ein "L" Rahmen nehmen... Habe bisher immer "XL" gefahren und dachte das sei richtig so
Die arbeiten dort nach der Specialiced Body Geometrie Analyse mit Video und Laser...
War schon echt Interessant und sehr aufschlussreich...

Also für mich haben sich die 100km Fahrt gelohnt...


Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Dezember 2008)

natürlich würde ich eines bekommen, leider nur zum norm preis, das kann ich mir nicht leisten.
dann wollte ich ein 2008ter, keines mehr da.
daher wirds ein ht.
ja ich werd einfach mal in den laden gehen und mich auf eines drauf setzten


----------



## DerEismann (9. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich schon sagte....

Die hatten dort auch noch 2008er Modell...
z.B. das Expert...

Ruf doch da mal an....

05631/ 7376 oder
www.gerbracht.de und ne e-Mail schreiben...

Die haben als concept store wohl einiges an Möglichkeiten

Gruß, derEismann


----------



## fritzbox (9. Dezember 2008)

Ein 2008er Epic bekommst du auch noch hier http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav


----------



## Dirkinho (10. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik....
> 
> and hello all
> 
> ...



...möge die Macht mit Dir sein. 

Hast Du Dir den 2009er Rahmen geholt? Bin gespannt auf Deine Bilder!

Grüße,

Dirkinho aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (10. Dezember 2008)

mal schaun ob es hier reinpasst! 
is eigentlich mehr oder weniger mein 2. rad!


----------



## Georgme (10. Dezember 2008)

meins...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2008)

teambike mit lx kurbel?


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefällt es


----------



## Toni172 (10. Dezember 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> teambike mit lx kurbel?


In einem TEam zu fahren, heist nicht das man immer das beste Material hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2008)

hab ich au net behauptet... aber lx... xt ist ok. super verhaeltnis aus preis/listung und gewicht. aber lx ist scho ein klotz am bein 

solang er wenigstens nix fuer zahlen musste  schick is es ja... das ist ausen vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (10. Dezember 2008)

das ist doch ne alte xt...nix lx.

ich find den rahmen übriges geil. wie bekommt man den also normalo? gar nicht?


----------



## Lateralus (11. Dezember 2008)

Das weisse sieht echt klasse aus. Der Rahmen könnte mir als 2trad auch gefallen.


----------



## Georgme (11. Dezember 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> das ist doch ne alte xt...nix lx.
> 
> ich find den rahmen übriges geil. wie bekommt man den also normalo? gar nicht?



das ist das offizielle teambike von specialized und gibt es so nicht zu kaufen.

da ich das rad gestellt bekomme, ist es mir wurscht, mit was für einer kurbel ich fahre.

ein bischen chanchengleichheit sollte im rennen ja auch bestehen...


----------



## Toni172 (11. Dezember 2008)

Georgme schrieb:


> ein bischen chanchengleichheit sollte im rennen ja auch bestehen...



der ist gut


----------



## Assfight (11. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es auch ein Fred für Stumpjumper?
Die Suche ist ja mal total ******* find den nicht.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Dezember 2008)

Georgme schrieb:


> das ist das offizielle teambike von specialized und gibt es so nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> da ich das rad gestellt bekomme, ist es mir wurscht, mit was für einer kurbel ich fahre.
> 
> ein bischen chanchengleichheit sollte im rennen ja auch bestehen...



http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=40633&eid=99




???
ist doch genau das rad, oder irre ich mich.
der sattel hat ne andere farbe aber sonst..nix anderes.

und ein alu rad ist es , da specialized dieses(genauso wie letztes) jahr keine rabatte auf carbonrahmen gibt.

daher muss ich auch ht fahren 

grüße dominik


----------



## DerEismann (11. Dezember 2008)

So.... nun is es endlich da, wo es hin gehört 

und zwar bei mir 

Konnte es nicht bis mogen abwarten, mußte gleich nach der Arbeit los und es abholen, damit es in sicheren Händen ist .......

Morgen wird es zerlegt und gewogen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So.... nun is es endlich da, wo es hin gehört
> 
> und zwar bei mir
> 
> ...



glückwunsch, das macht doch mal einen schmalen fuß


----------



## Dirkinho (11. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So.... nun is es endlich da, wo es hin gehört
> 
> und zwar bei mir
> 
> ...



Schick, da bin ich ja mal auf den ersten Fahrbericht gespannt!


----------



## Toni172 (11. Dezember 2008)

@Bofrost 

ist das ein Größe "M" Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (11. Dezember 2008)

Ne.... is Größe L....

Sattelstütze ist bis zur Markierung draußen... 
Wird wohl auch so bleiben müssen....
******* wenn man ne 94er Schrittlänge hat und 
einen in der Relation gesehen recht kurzen Oberkörper 
dazu :-(

Bin bloß hin und her gerissen wegen des Vorbaus...
Der Filigrane F99 passt irgendwie nicht so richtig zu den
wuchtigen Carbonrohren...
Obendrein ist man mit ner 25,4er Klemmung ziemlich 
Kastriert... da gibt der Lenkermarkt nicht s tolle Dinge in 
Carbon her...


----------



## DerEismann (11. Dezember 2008)

So ein Dreck....

Der Kasten hat mein schei$$e 
zensiert


----------



## Lateralus (11. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Ne.... is Größe L....
> 
> Sattelstütze ist bis zur Markierung draußen...
> Wird wohl auch so bleiben müssen....
> ...



Ich finde, der Vorbau passt gut. Einfach nen Duraflite Carbon oder Schmolke dran und fertig.


----------



## Toni172 (11. Dezember 2008)

ich werde auch mit einem F99 fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2008)

oder nen ec90... schnoeder wcs... DA gibt es genug leichtes


----------



## keroson (11. Dezember 2008)

Ein Carbon Vorbau von Nordischer Rahmenbau?






gibts auch fürs Bike, Größe, Klemmaße etc. natürlich auf Wunsch..


----------



## Sascha Koch (11. Dezember 2008)

hab heute mein custom aufgebautes s-works Frame in 19zoll abgeholt. Geil, ich kann die Stimmung gegen die braingabel nicht verstehen. Hab alles ausprobiert. Ist im wiegetritt steif wie Sau und geht dann beim Hinderniss sofort auf. Ich hab in rennen keinen Bock auf lockout und finde das System Hammer.war auch skeptisch aber ich bin happy. Ab heute bin ich specialized fan. Ach ja, bin bei 8,5kg, s-works Kurbel bringt dann noch mal gut 100gramm


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> hab heute mein custom aufgebautes s-works Frame in 19zoll abgeholt. Geil, ich kann die Stimmung gegen die braingabel nicht verstehen. Hab alles ausprobiert. Ist im wiegetritt steif wie Sau und geht dann beim Hinderniss sofort auf. Ich hab in rennen keinen Bock auf lockout und finde das System Hammer.war auch skeptisch aber ich bin happy. Ab heute bin ich specialized fan. Ach ja, bin bei 8,5kg, s-works Kurbel bringt dann noch mal gut 100gramm



wir wollen foddos


----------



## Toni172 (12. Dezember 2008)

genau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (12. Dezember 2008)

ok, aber nicht geputzt


----------



## arne1907 (12. Dezember 2008)

Also ich fahre ja schon seit rund 10 jahren Speci und war eigentlich auch immer son bissel Fan der marke aber langsam nervt es nur noch.....

Zuerst kommt der Rahmen 6 Wochen später als zugesagt und dann auch noch in der falschen Farbe. Ohne jeden Kommentar oder Vorankündigung wird einfach ne andere Farbe geliefert.....

Bei telefonischer Nachfrage kommt nen lapidares Sorry und die Erklärung das beim "Weißen" angeblich die Farbe nicht hält und er daher nicht zur Auslieferung kommt.
Aber ich kann den "Schwarzen" natürlich gerne zurücksenden.....

Und nun gehts mit den Kurbeln weiter....
Großartig die neuen S-Works Kurbeln angekündigt in BB30 wie steif und leicht die doch sind und den HT Rahmen ja im Prinzip auch für diese Art Kurbeln hergestellt und nun nicht lieferbar.

Zuerst hieß es Oktober, dann November, dann Mitte Dezember und nun ist der Liefertermin offiziell auf vorraussichtlich Ende Februar verschoben...
Betonung liegt auf "vorraussichtlich" !!!

So lange werde ich aber nicht mehr warten.
Was nun? Gibts überhaupt BB30 Alternativen oder muss ich nun tatsächlich
den Adapter nutzen?

Und was verbau ich nun.....

XTR ist zwar von der Schaltperformance unübertroffen aber irgendwie 
auch 0815 und an jedem 2.Bike zu finden.....

Extralite hab ich durch...
Sehr leicht, sehr hübsch aber auch sehr weich und schlechte Performance 
in Verbindung mit FRM Blättern.

Clavicula? Noch leichter, noch hübscher, aber auch robust genug für den täglichen Einsatz am MTB?

Was gibs da noch? FRM? Powerarms? FSA?


----------



## Sascha Koch (12. Dezember 2008)

wie bekomm ich ein großes Foto rein? :-(


----------



## Sascha Koch (12. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre ja schon seit rund 10 jahren Speci und war eigentlich auch immer son bissel Fan der marke aber langsam nervt es nur noch.....
> 
> Zuerst kommt der Rahmen 6 Wochen später als zugesagt und dann auch noch in der falschen Farbe. Ohne jeden Kommentar oder Vorankündigung wird einfach ne andere Farbe geliefert.....
> 
> ...



Also ich warte auch noch auf die S-Works Kurbel. Bei meinem Händler wohl im Januar, aber man weiß es nicht genau "Stefan Raab"
Die Clavicula ist meiner ´Meinung noch besser verarbeitet und auch steif, aber dafür auch wieder gut 400 teurer.

Mal nen anderes Thema. Hab mein neues S-Works neben mein Simplon Razorblade gestellt und festgestellt das der Simplonrahmen vom Lack und Verarbeitung hochwertigter ist. Tja, die Amis ne?


----------



## arne1907 (12. Dezember 2008)

Deine Bilder bestätigen mir nur das ne XTR Kurbel mal garnicht geht.....

Und Lenker/Vorbau + Spacerturm solltest Du auch nochmal überdenken. 

Tendiere atm zu FRM oder FSA K-Force Kurbeln.....


----------



## Lateralus (12. Dezember 2008)

Also Arne - wenn Du die Kohle hast, nimm ne Clavi. Optisch mag ich die Speci-Kurbel eh nicht. Oder ne schwarze Cannondale SI SL. Finde ich hammer, und der Markenmischmasch würde mich nicht stören. So hättest Du ne BB30-Kurbel.

Aber persönlich würde ich SOFORT ne Clavi fahren, wenn ichs mir leisten könnte. Und klar hält die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ne Sorry aber bei runf 950 Teuronen würde ich mich über jeden Kratzer 
ärgern.....

Ich werd glaub ne vorerst FSA K-Force MegaExo nehmen da die optisch gut passt und dann halt auf die Speci warten.


----------



## Farodin (12. Dezember 2008)

Da anfangs mal gesagt wurde,dass alle Spezis hier geparkt werden dürfen...
findet mein SX hoffentlich noch ein Plätzchen neben den vielen 2009ern.


----------



## Lateralus (12. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ne Sorry aber bei runf 950 Teuronen würde ich mich über jeden Kratzer
> ärgern.....
> 
> Ich werd glaub ne vorerst FSA K-Force MegaExo nehmen da die optisch gut passt und dann halt auf die Speci warten.



Und was hältste von der Cdale SI SL? Sieht in schwarz hammer aus...und die ist wenigstens erprobt und BB30. Passt die darein?

@Farodin: wunderschön. Tolle Custom-Fox


----------



## arne1907 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ne ne CD kommt da nicht ran. 

Wird ne FSA K-Force Light BB30

Da spare ich mir den Adapter, passt optisch perfekt, ist rund 200 Euro
billiger als die Speci Kurbel und wiegt komplett rund 720g.
Zwar ca. 40g schwerer als die Speci aber immer noch leichter als XTR.


----------



## Farodin (12. Dezember 2008)

Und weil es so schön ist und es eindeutig hierher gehört:


----------



## enweh (12. Dezember 2008)

In der Tat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2008)

der gabel/rahmen uebergang sieht gut aus. ist der echt so fliesend? das laesst mich ja fuer mein 1,5zoll cube hoffen


----------



## Farodin (12. Dezember 2008)

An meinem Epic ist der Schaft zwar noch ein 1 1/8 ,aber der Übergang ist kaum sichtbar und geht schön in einander über. Bei den neuen Specialized Bikes sieht es jedoch ganauso schick aus!


----------



## Lateralus (12. Dezember 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der gabel/rahmen uebergang sieht gut aus. ist der echt so fliesend? das laesst mich ja fuer mein 1,5zoll cube hoffen



Das gezeigte Epic hat aber nen komplettes 1 1/8-Steuerrohr. Bei meinem Carbon-HT und der 2009er Sid siehts auch perfekt aus. was bei 1,5-Zoll ist - keine Ahnung. SO schön wirds nicht sein.


----------



## Farodin (12. Dezember 2008)

Haben die 2009er Bikes (Epic,SX TRAIL..) nicht dieses Kombinierte Steuerrohr mit 1 1/8 oben und 1.5 unten ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (12. Dezember 2008)

Eben.


----------



## DerEismann (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Arne.....

Also ich hatte die S-Works Kurbel gestern in der Hand, als ich mein Epic abgeholt habe.... 

Ruf doch mal bei Gerbracht an.... Adresse steht weiter unten....

Sonst wäre da vielleicht auch noch 
http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...gralkurbel--schwarz-Titanachse-44-32-22-.html
ne Alternative....

Werde ich beim Epic verbauen...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Sascha Koch (12. Dezember 2008)

benötige dringend eine 30,9 Sattelstütze matt, wo der speedneddle Raufpasst. Bei der s-works Stütze, die dem stumpjumper ht beilag, passt nicht, es die streben des speedneddle zu dick sind


----------



## arne1907 (12. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo Arne.....
> 
> Also ich hatte die S-Works Kurbel gestern in der Hand, als ich mein Epic abgeholt habe....
> 
> ...



Hmm hört sich gut an aber waren das auch die 09er MTB BB30
Kurbeln? Carbon Kurbeln von Speci gibs nähmlich schon ewig und
der neue Liefertermin zur Erstauslieferung für Deutschland kommt
direkt von Specialized, würde mich also wundern wenn nen deutscher Händler die bereits hat......


----------



## x-rossi (13. Dezember 2008)

ich verstehe nicht, weshalb man sich an ein so geiles und leichtes bike wie das epic eine hässliche schwere 3-fach kurbel schraubt ...


----------



## promises (13. Dezember 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht, weshalb man sich an ein so geiles und leichtes bike wie das epic eine hässliche schwere 3-fach kurbel schraubt ...



häßlich - stimmt
schwer? ... naja, die bekommste schon auf sub 700. für ne 3 Fach Alu Kurbel garnicht mal verkehrt, lassen wir jetzt mal die Haltbarkeit außer acht.


----------



## x-rossi (13. Dezember 2008)




----------



## arne1907 (13. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo Arne.....
> 
> Also ich hatte die S-Works Kurbel gestern in der Hand, als ich mein Epic abgeholt habe....
> 
> ...




Hab ich heute, was Du in der Hand hattest, waren RR Kurbeln.
Auch bei Gerbracdht bestätigte man den vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin
mit Februar....


----------



## th1nk (13. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> benötige dringend eine 30,9 Sattelstütze matt, wo der speedneddle Raufpasst. Bei der s-works Stütze, die dem stumpjumper ht beilag, passt nicht, es die streben des speedneddle zu dick sind



Thomson gibts sicher in 30.9 und da passt der Speednedle meines wissens drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (13. Dezember 2008)

Ups....

Dann bitte ich um Entschuligung... @ Arne

Häßlich???? naja.... das is nun mal Geschmacksache...
Haltbarkeit??? Glaube das die Titan Kurbel nicht minder 
haltbar ist als eine XTR....

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## x-rossi (13. Dezember 2008)

ja, voll hässlich!


----------



## privilegia (14. Dezember 2008)

@ arne:

Nimm die FSA !

Ich habe mir auch eine FSA K-Force Light fürs Rennrad gegönnt! Ist echt toll!

Und meine 2006er XTR wird wohl auch einer FSA weichen.


----------



## privilegia (14. Dezember 2008)

Q eismann:

Wie wäre es mit einem Easton Carbon Lenker mit 25,4 Klemmung?

Leicht, sieht gut aus und der Preis geht in Ordnung.


----------



## moritzpf (14. Dezember 2008)

so hier mal ein halbwegs aktuelles foto von meinem spezi.
außer einer dt swiss xcr100 und einer 970er xtr kurbel hat sich nichts verändert 





hoffe es gefällt eucht.

lg

moritz


----------



## privilegia (14. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schick. Aber Rot des Sattels will nicht so recht mit Bike harmonieren! Auch wenn rote Martas dran sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moritzpf (14. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Aber Rot des Sattels will nicht so recht mit Bike harmonieren! Auch wenn rote Martas dran sind.



danke erstmal aber wenn man das bike in "echt" sieht dann passt der toupe recht gut zum bike auch mit der farbe. 
bin auch total stoltz dass das bike inkl. pedale 11.1 kg wiegt. 

lg

moritz


----------



## climbersp (14. Dezember 2008)

ich denke auch das das so passt und gut aussieht. 

ciao climbersp


----------



## arne1907 (14. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> @ arne:
> 
> Nimm die FSA !
> 
> ...




Jo glaub auch, hab nur noch keinen Händler gefunden wo se in BB30 auf Lager ist. Bei Jedi Sports 469,- und 14 Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## arne1907 (14. Dezember 2008)

Formula R1 wurde ja inzwischen auch wieder auf Ende januar verschoben....

Da weiß iich auch noch nicht ob ich die geduld aufbringe oder zur Hope pro greife.... wenn bloß die blöde Farbe nicht wär...


----------



## Sascha Koch (14. Dezember 2008)

Brauch mal Euren Rat. Das Neue sworks ht hat ja keine Klarlackschicht.
ich finde den Rahmen matt nicht so schick.
was meint Ihr? 100gramm Klarlack drauf?
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## uphill (14. Dezember 2008)

Ne dumme Frage an die geballte Specialized-Kompetenz:

Ich fahre ein ca 1,5 Jahre altes Specialized Epic mit Fox-Brain Dämpfer.

Ist es normal, das wenn man das Rad im Stand anhebt ein leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau bemerkt?

Dieses Spiel hatte ich schon seit Anfang an. Auf Garantie wurde schon mal der Bolzen (an der Stelle wo das Brain auf Wippe bzw. Sitzrohr trifft) getauscht. War dann ne Zeit lang etwas besser; nun wird das Spiel grösser. 

Etwas Spiel muss das Brain wohl konstruktionsbedingt haben damit es sich nicht verwindet.

Beim Fahren merke ich eigentlich nix, Hinterbau spricht sehr gut an. Aber jedesmal wenn ich das hochhebe etc. merke ich diese Spiel. Daher meine Fragen: 

Bringt es etwas alle Lager + Bolzen tauschen? 
Kann es sein das die Halterung für die Lager (also der Rahmen) schon nicht genau passgenau ist?
Müssen die Lager oft gewechselt werden?

Das Epic ist sonst superklasse deshalb hoffe ich das man mir bei meinen Fragen helfen kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## deeptrain (14. Dezember 2008)

@sascha wir können auch gerne tauschen wenn du ihn unbedingt in klrlack haben willst


----------



## DerEismann (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Uphill.....

Diese Spiel was Du beschreibst, hatte ich auch anfangs an meinem
vorherigem Epic Expert...

Mein damaliger Händler des Vertrauens meinte es sei normal....
nix is normal.... Dann haben sie mir die Lager getauscht... Spiel 
war weiter da....
Es liegt an der unteren Aufnahme des Brain... die zwei Schrauben 
an dem Carbonstück lösen das Problem... 

@ Arne.... ich gucke morgen mal nach, ob wir noch eine auf  Lager liegen haben... J
Übrigens bin ich am Freitag die R1 Probe gefahren und kann nur sagen: Warten lohnt 
Sich J Ich warte nur noch auf die Carbonausführung... ;-)
Die Magnesiumgriffe sind schei$$e, da sie genau dort wo man mit dem Zeigefinger
anfasst, ein Loch haben. Die Bremse ist an vielen 2009er Cube Modellen
montiert und ich hab sie sogar schon in rot gesehen... So end geil!!!
Werde meine rote Magura Marta SL dafür entsorgen ;-)

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Sascha Koch (14. Dezember 2008)

vergiess es Marcel


----------



## Lateralus (14. Dezember 2008)

Gibts überhaupt Lager, die Spiel haben dürfen/sollen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphill (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Eismann

... ich schau mir das mit den zwei Schrauben morgen Abend nach der Arbeit mal an, wäre ja total klasse wenn das die Sache beheben würde.

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Dirkinho (15. Dezember 2008)

uphill schrieb:


> Hallo Eismann
> 
> ... ich schau mir das mit den zwei Schrauben morgen Abend nach der Arbeit mal an, wäre ja total klasse wenn das die Sache beheben würde.
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe



Hatte das gleiche Problem schon häufiger und konnte es jede mal durch anziehen der Muttern beseitigen! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## uphill (15. Dezember 2008)

ich habe die beiden Schrauben an der unteren Brain-Aufnahme jetzt festgeschraubt - und: 

*ES FUNKTIONIERT!!!!!!!!!*

Das Spiel ist weg! - super Tipp! - vielen, vielen Dank !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerEismann (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo erstmal.... 

Wollte einfach mal kurzen Zwischenstand geben 
Fehlen aber noch einige Teil...
Kurbel, Reifen, Lenker und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch die Bremse werden noch getauscht Obendrein kommen noch ne Menge Alu und Titanschrauben dran ...

Bisher 10,35kg...Danach sollte ich die unter die 10kg Marke kommen 


Sorry wegen dem grottenschlechten Foto... war gerade nur kurz mit dem Handy... 


Eine Frage an die Besitzer der neuen Speci Gabel Future Shock e100...
Wer von euch ist zufällig im Besitz einer Magura Bremse mit Iso Aufnahme und hat sie versucht an die zu bringen???
Habe den Handelsüblichen Adapter verbaut und trotzdem klappt es nicht...
Fahre vorne ne 180er Scheibe und habe auch genau den Adapter für 180er Scheibe PM auf Iso genommen, aber irgendwie sieht das aus, als ob es ein Adapter für ne 203er Scheibe wäre....
Weiß gerade nicht weiter...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## 007ike (17. Dezember 2008)

den Adapter kannst du nur nehmen wenn du vorne ne 160mm Bremszange hast! Hab die selbe Situation auch schon hinter mir. Für ne 180mm IS Zange auf 180mm PM gibts keinen Adapter! Daher kannst du dir am besten gleich ne 180mm PM Zange für deine Bremse besorgen. Spart auch Gewicht! ;-)
Wird mit der roten Marta allerdings schwierig so was zu finden! Notfalls halt die 160mm is Zange mit deinem Adapter.


----------



## privilegia (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist das deine normale Sattelhöhe?
Wenn ja, ist der Rahmen zu klein!!!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist das deine normale Sattelhöhe?
> Wenn ja, ist der Rahmen zu klein!!!



habe ich auch als erstes gedacht, als ich das bild sah


----------



## 007ike (17. Dezember 2008)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> habe ich auch als erstes gedacht, als ich das bild sah



ich auch
hab aber erst mal nix gesagt, da die Aufnahme täuschen kann, sieht aber wirklich sehr hoch aus!


----------



## DerEismann (17. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist, das ich eine 94er Schritthöhe habe, 
das ganze aber leider bei nur 1,83m Größe...
Somit sehr kurzer Oberkörper Sitzposition paßt aber recht gut...
XL ist zu groß für mich... Haben mich aufs genauste vermessen...
Nach Specialized BG System...

Das mit der Bremse habe ich mitlerweile auch erfahren 
Schei$$kram!!!
Und R1 in rot mit Carbonhebeln ist noch nicht dran zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (17. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal....
> 
> Sorry wegen dem grottenschlechten Foto... war gerade nur kurz mit dem Handy...
> 
> ...



@Eismann
Verfolge das Thema hier gelegentlich und habe auch schon mal zurückgeblättert, aber noch nix gefunden.
Ich sehe hier dein S-Works als erstes 2009 Modell beim Enduser. Ist das so? Oder war dies nur wg. Garantie Austausch oder guten Connections?
Dein S-Works ist doch ein Rahmenkit gewesen oder? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist natürlich, dass ich auch voller Ungedult auf meinen Rahmenkit warte 
Wayne


----------



## jones (17. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist das deine normale Sattelhöhe?
> Wenn ja, ist der Rahmen zu klein!!!



ich denk das bild bzw. die geometrie täuscht da gewaltig.
das oberrohr geht sehr stark nach unten.

wenn man sich ein "normales ht-oberrohr" vorstellt, das kurz unter der klemme rauskommt, dann sieht´s schon deutlich passender aus.


----------



## fritzbox (17. Dezember 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> @Eismann
> Verfolge das Thema hier gelegentlich und habe auch schon mal zurückgeblättert, aber noch nix gefunden.
> *Ich sehe hier dein S-Works als erstes 2009 Modell beim Enduser. Ist das so? Oder war dies nur wg. Garantie Austausch oder guten Connections*?
> Dein S-Works ist doch ein Rahmenkit gewesen oder? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist natürlich, dass ich auch voller Ungedult auf meinen Rahmenkit warte
> Wayne



Bei meinem Händler hängen die S-Works seit 3 oder 4 Wochen


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei einigen anderen Händlern ebenso.
Ich hatte im Thread auch schonmal erwähnt, daß z.B. der neue Münchner Concept Store zur Eröffnung im Oktober komplett mit 09er Bikes, Rahmen, etc. bestückt wurde.


----------



## DerEismann (17. Dezember 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> @Eismann
> Verfolge das Thema hier gelegentlich und habe auch schon mal zurückgeblättert, aber noch nix gefunden.
> Ich sehe hier dein S-Works als erstes 2009 Modell beim Enduser. Ist das so? Oder war dies nur wg. Garantie Austausch oder guten Connections?
> Dein S-Works ist doch ein Rahmenkit gewesen oder? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist natürlich, dass ich auch voller Ungedult auf meinen Rahmenkit warte
> Wayne


 
Hallo Wayne...

Ja, ich habe es als ganz normaler Enduser gekauft... Leider vetreibt mein Chef kein Specialized(hat der mir Eier gemacht, als er erfahren hat, das ich mir "laut seiner Aussage" ein "Speiseeis" gekauft habe  )
War weder Garantie noch austausch... und ja, es war nur ein Rahmenkit...

Ich glaube allerdings das die Concept Stores bevorzugt werden...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Dezember 2008)

Denke ich auch, wobei ich nur den in München kenne und der wurde wie gesagt frisch nach der Eurobike zur Eröffnung bestückt, da hätte die 08er Palette wohl auch kaum noch Sinn gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (17. Dezember 2008)

tja, ich werd hier in lübeck wohl nie ein s-works probefahren können. andererseits ist das vielleicht auch besser so. sonst verlieb ich mich noch in so ein teil und diese beziehung wäre mir dann doch ne nummer zu kostspielig


----------



## fritzbox (18. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, wobei ich nur den in München kenne und der wurde wie gesagt frisch nach der Eurobike zur Eröffnung bestückt, da hätte die 08er Palette wohl auch kaum noch Sinn gemacht.



In Willingen ist auch ein Concept Store


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Dezember 2008)

Wurde der auch neu eröffnet?


----------



## escezet (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es schon irgentwo ne Preisliste für die 09er Bikes?
mein Händler vor ort hat nur nen Kartalog ohne Preise und ein Stumpi Vorführer


----------



## fritzbox (18. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wurde der auch neu eröffnet?



Habe Müll gepostet der Store ist in Korbach 

Dachte Gerbracht sei in Willingen zu hause


----------



## Toni172 (18. Dezember 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es schon irgentwo ne Preisliste für die 09er Bikes?
> mein Händler vor ort hat nur nen Kartalog ohne Preise und ein Stumpi Vorführer



ich habe eine. Welchen Preis willste denn wissen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Dezember 2008)

www.cycle-klein.de

Haben die 09er Bikes und Preise auch schon Online, ebenso Alpha Bikes.


----------



## TT-296 (19. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> www.cycle-klein.de
> 
> Haben die 09er Bikes und Preise auch schon Online, ebenso Alpha Bikes.



also das hier sieht für mich aber nicht nach 2009 aus:

http://www.cycle-klein.de/CartArticle.asp?frmOpgID=97&frmIDOffer=2113222073


... der Rest scheint aber größtenteils zu stimmen. Jedenfalls beim groben Überfliegen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## privilegia (19. Dezember 2008)

Darf man als Epic-Fahrer den Rennrad-Rahmen eines deutschen Herstellers fahren?
Also kein Specialized!
Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf! Habe ja hier ein Storck-Store!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (19. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Darf man als Epic-Fahrer den Rennrad-Rahmen eines deutschen Herstellers fahren?
> Also kein Specialized!
> Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf! Habe ja hier ein Storck-Store!


 
Du bist dismist!!!! raus.... Geht garnicht ;-)

Ne, mal ehrlich.... Specialiced hat doch auch sehr schöne 
Alternativen.... 

Gruß, derEismann


----------



## zauberer# (19. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Darf man als Epic-Fahrer den Rennrad-Rahmen eines deutschen Herstellers fahren?
> Also kein Specialized!



ne, muss ein Franzose sein. LOOK oder TIME


----------



## fritzbox (19. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> www.cycle-klein.de
> 
> Haben die 09er Bikes und Preise auch schon Online, ebenso Alpha Bikes.



Hier sind die Preise seit 8 Wochen online http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/shop.html?sid=SUtUin8AAAEAAGVNS-4AAACA,menu=0,menu=6


----------



## privilegia (19. Dezember 2008)

OK hab ich mir doch gedacht, das ich verächtet werde!

Habe doch noch was passendes gefunden!


----------



## TT-296 (19. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> OK hab ich mir doch gedacht, das ich verächtet werde!
> 
> Habe doch noch was passendes gefunden!



Schönes Tarmac. In dieser Farbe kannte ich das noch gar nicht. Der Rahmen selbst ist jedenfalls ein Eyecatcher. Würde den gerne mal komplett weiß aufgebaut sehen. 

Btw: gibt's eigentlich weiße Felgen für RR?


----------



## privilegia (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den Rahmen heute in der Hand gehabt. Leider in Größe 58. Etwas zu groß.
Das Weiß ist eher Eierschalenfarben und sieht sehr schick aus!


----------



## TT-296 (19. Dezember 2008)

hmm ... schade, dass das weiß kein richtiges weiß ist. der rahmen für sich mag schön aussehen, blos wenn man es wirklich drauf anlegen würde, ihn mit weißen komponenten aufzubauen, würde sich das etwas beißen, wenn diese heller sind, als der rahmen selbst. ein kollege von mir hatte mal nen cremefarbenen trek-carbonrahmen. für sich gesehen auch sehr schön, blos mit komponenten dran, war die farbe dann nicht mehr so der hit. er hat dann auf nen schwarz-roten scott cr1 mit sichtcarbon gewechselt. deutlich bessere wahl. das bike ist wirklich ein leckerbissen geworden. 

rein optisch sind neben dem tarmac das trek madone 6.9 pro und das look 595 aber auch richtige eyecatcher.


----------



## privilegia (19. Dezember 2008)

OK, er ist bestellt!

Es kommen übrigens rein schwarze Komponenten, Campagnolo Record Gruppe mit Ksyrium LRS, daran!http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39243&eid=115

Als komplettes Bike-


----------



## enweh (19. Dezember 2008)

Knall da 'n paar fetzige Aerolaufräder ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich überlege noch immer ob das warten auf R1 wirklich lohnt....

Als Alternative gibts ja die Hope Mini X2 Pro bereits für 360,- das Paar.
Welche ja vom Design her super aussieht, top bremst und mit rund
590g Gesamtgewicht (ungekürzt)  auch nicht gerade schwer ist.

Ist da eigentlich ein Unterschied zur Hope Mono Mini Pro von 2008?
Aussehen auf Bildern ist zumindest identisch würde ich mal sagen.

Klar, die Farbe ist nicht wirklich der Hammer aber denke es sollte
trotzdem nicht zu sehr ins Auge stechen.


----------



## jones (19. Dezember 2008)

ich würd warten...


----------



## arne1907 (19. Dezember 2008)

*hübscher* ist se aber als wie die R1 und auch schon ausreichend erprobt....

Und 349,- inkl. Porto ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Dezember 2008)

arne 1907 90 Gramm schwerer,Hope TechX2 .Gruss


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> arne 1907 90 Gramm schwerer,Hope TechX2 .Gruss



Naja die X2 wiegt gekürzt so etwa 580g und die R1 lt. Bike Bravo
so um die 550g...... also eher 30g leichter als wie 90g.

Was mich an der R1 am meißten stört, sie sieht von der Optik
her doch eher "billig" und "einfach" aus aber das mag in Original
vllt. anders sein als auf den Fotos.


----------



## privilegia (20. Dezember 2008)

@ arne:
Bitte lass das mit "als wie", entweder als oder wie!
Da bekomme ich ja Augenkrebs!
Ist eine schlechte Angewohnheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (20. Dezember 2008)

Arne... 
Schmeiß Dich in Dein Auto, fahr zum nächsten 
Cube Händler, der schon die Aktuellen 2009er Modelle 
stehen hat ud fahr die R1 probe... Vielleicht hast Du das glück, das 
Du sie auch in rot und blau bestaunen darfst... 

DerEismann


----------



## crossmäxer (20. Dezember 2008)

@ arne: warum keine marta sl magnesium? fährt susi an seinem wm-epic.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2008)

Diesmal hat es sich gelohnt, NICHT auf die Specialized BB30
Kurbeln bis Februar zu warten. 

Heute in der Post:
FSA K-Force Light Ceramic BB30, 175mm, 3 fach, Modell 2009

- Top Verarbeitungsqualität
- Design passt perfekt zum Rahmen
- rund 200 Euro günstiger als Specialized
- 20g leichter als Specialized

In Puncto Schaltperformance, Verschleiß und Dichtheit gibs ja für
Beide noch keine Erfahrungswerte, wird sich also noch zeigen.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @ arne: warum keine marta sl magnesium? fährt susi an seinem wm-epic.



Bei den Angaben bin ich bissel verwirrt.....
Auf der Webseite von Magura steht: "312g, lieferbar ab 02/09", aber im
Netz wird sie z.B. bei TNC mit 295g angeboten und soll sofort lieferbar sein....

Hat jemand diesbezüglich konkrete Hinweise?
Wie schwer ist sie nun wirklich und wie siehts mit der Lieferbarkeit aus?


----------



## Toni172 (20. Dezember 2008)

@arne
die blaugraue Hope geht mal von der Farbe her garnicht. Vorher würde ich die Bremse ganze weglassen und mit den Schuhen bremsen. 

Die Kurbel ist mal Megageil !!


----------



## climbersp (20. Dezember 2008)

geile Kurbelgarnitur, da bin ich mal auf deine Langzeiterfahrung gespannt.

ciao climbersp


----------



## privilegia (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre die 2008er am Rennrad. Rennradausführung selbstverständlich. Klasse Verarbeitung und sehr steif. Schaltperformance auch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## arne1907 (20. Dezember 2008)

Um nochmal auf Marta Magnesium zurückzukommen......

Die Angeben die man so findet sind wirklich sehr verwirrend.....

Magura Webseite: lieferbar ab 02/09 - 312g

TNC: sofort lieferbar - 295g

CRC.com: lieferbar - 335g

Und das Ganze für ca. 570 Teuronen......

Na dann werd ich wohl doch auf R1 warten, farbneutraler in Schwarz
und mit 400 Euro im Vergleich ja nen richtiges Schnäppchen.


----------



## José94 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo , wie viel wiegt der M5 Hardtailrahmen 08 in 19" so ungefähr überleg ihn auszutauschen.


----------



## 007ike (21. Dezember 2008)

1450g
ich rede vom s-works rahmen mit M5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (21. Dezember 2008)

José94 schrieb:


> Hallo , wie viel wiegt der M5 Hardtailrahmen 08 in 19" so ungefähr überleg ihn auszutauschen.




Also mein 08er wog in L/19 Zoll  1615g.......


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. Dezember 2008)

@DerEismann
Wolltest Du nicht die einzelnen Gewichte angeben? Oder mußtest Du ihn einfach schnell zusammenbauen?


----------



## Lateralus (21. Dezember 2008)

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe - bei der Kurbel sind Lager dabei oder nicht? Wenn ich sowas in einen nicht-BB30-Rahmen einbauen wollte, bräuchte ich praktisch noch normale HTII-Schalen, oder? Womit die Kurbel dann praktisch auch bei 770g wäre, oder?


----------



## DerEismann (21. Dezember 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> @DerEismann
> Wolltest Du nicht die einzelnen Gewichte angeben? Oder mußtest Du ihn einfach schnell zusammenbauen?


 
Ja, Asche über mein Haupt... 

Hier die Daten....

Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Brain : 2265g.
Gabel incl. Konus : 1472g.
Umwerfer XTR : 120g.
Lager : 90g.
Sattelstütze 400mm : 253g.

Gruß, derEismann (mit einer riesen Baustelle in seiner Schrauberwerkstatt  )


----------



## arne1907 (22. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe - bei der Kurbel sind Lager dabei oder nicht? Wenn ich sowas in einen nicht-BB30-Rahmen einbauen wollte, bräuchte ich praktisch noch normale HTII-Schalen, oder? Womit die Kurbel dann praktisch auch bei 770g wäre, oder?




Ja das Gewicht ist inkl. Lager und sämtlicher Spangen, Distanzringe und den ganzen Kleinkram.

Hmmm keine Ahnung ob man die aufgrund des Durchmessers überhaupt in ein "nicht" BB30 Tretlager reinbekommt. Da sind ja auch keine Lagerschalen bei die irgendwie auf den Rahmen geschraubt werden, die Lager sitzen im Inneren des Tretlager und die Kurbel baut daher auch schmaler.


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Ja, Asche über mein Haupt...
> 
> Hier die Daten....
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!
Noch eine Frage.
Was ist denn beim Rahmengewicht alles dabei? Flaschenhalterschrauben, Schaltauge,Tretlageradapter, Sattelklemme....? Wäre schön wenn Du mir da helfen könntest. Hast Du Bilder von den Teilen auf der Waage?

Mein Händler hatte bis jetzt nur S und M-Rahmen bekommen. Diese haben aber beide fast das Gleiche gewogen. 2145 zu 2160gr.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ccpirat (22. Dezember 2008)

Heut kam nun endlich mein neuer Rahmen als Reklamation. Als einzelner Rahmen.

Gewichte:

Rahmen 19Zoll mit Flaschenhalterschrauben u. Zuganschlägen    1159g
Adapter von 1,5 auf 1/1/8 Zoll   37g


----------



## könni__ (23. Dezember 2008)

@ccpirat boah ist der schön!!!


----------



## Jobo21 (23. Dezember 2008)

Guggus,

an meinem HT ist ein Duraflite Carbon Lenker mit 580mm breite verbaut.
Aber der Lenker ist mir doch irgendwie zu schmal, vor allem wenn ich von meinem Fully mit 640 mm Lenker aufs HT Wechsel, ist`s doch ziemlich extrem.

Jetzt meine Frage.
Ist ein Lowrizer (mit 640mm breite) kompletter Stilbruch, vor allem in Verbindung mit einem negativen Vorbau? (im prinzip könnts mir egal sein, isses aber doch nicht  )

Welcher Lenker würdet ihr mir denn vorschlagen? Lenkerdurchmesser 25,4mm

Gruss frank

Ach, hier mal n Büldl vom HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (23. Dezember 2008)

Nimm einen etwas schmaleren LowRiser, ich verwende hier schon seit Jahren den EASTON Monkey Lite Bar SL in der Carbon Ausführung. Sehr leicht, super Handling und auch mit negativen Vorbau schick!


----------



## Jobo21 (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke, sieht toll aus


----------



## owdtaucher (23. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein neues HT leider nicht mehr ganz so selten wie mein Hot Chili


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. Dezember 2008)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hier mein neues HT leider nicht mehr ganz so selten wie mein Hot Chili




Ja wo isses denn


----------



## owdtaucher (23. Dezember 2008)

In meiner Galerie

Und meine neuen Bremsen da trink ich ein heut drauf


----------



## escezet (24. Dezember 2008)

@owdtaucher .wird die menja am s-works bleiben?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (24. Dezember 2008)

Erst einmal schon, ist doch keine schlechte Gabel


----------



## arne1907 (24. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich eine Top Basis aber sorry, sieht irgendwie bissel zusammengewürfelt und nicht stimmig aus.....

Verschiedene Felgen, die Gabel will mal garnicht zu solch hochwertigen Rahmen passen und ne
Mono4 ist am Race HT wohl auch fehlplaziert.....


----------



## privilegia (24. Dezember 2008)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, andere Gabel, stimmige Laufräder und leichtere Bremsen.
Der Rahmen ist aber echt schick!
Den würde ich mir auch noch holen!!!!


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. Dezember 2008)

Tipp von mir. Hab mein neues S-Works HT mit ZTR Race und rot eloxierten Prince/Princess + roten Schnellspannern aufgebaut. Neu ist jetzt noch der Speedneedle Marathon mit AX Lightness in 30,9
bremsen hab ich die Avid Ultimate drauf mit rot eloxierten 160er Scheiben von HopeMini.
Ich hab sonne Scott Vorbau Lenker Einheit drauf. Das passt optisch nicht und könnt leichter sein. 
Was meint Ihr? Lenker + Vorbau?


----------



## Lateralus (24. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Tipp von mir. Hab mein neues S-Works HT mit ZTR Race und rot eloxierten Prince/Princess + roten Schnellspannern aufgebaut. Neu ist jetzt noch der Speedneedle Marathon mit AX Lightness in 30,9
> bremsen hab ich die Avid Ultimate drauf mit rot eloxierten 160er Scheiben von HopeMini.
> Ich hab sonne Scott Vorbau Lenker Einheit drauf. Das passt optisch nicht und könnt leichter sein.
> Was meint Ihr? Lenker + Vorbau?



Da Kohle bei Dir kein Problem ist, rate ich zu F99 mit Ti-Kit und dazu nen Schmolke. Wenn Du keine Hörnchen brauchst, kriegste so nen Lenker mit ca. 80 g. führt zu einer Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi mit ca. 170 g. Ich denke, erprobter und leichter wird schwer zu realisieren.

Übrigens - was fährste für ne AX-Stütze? Die Europa oder die mit Setback?

Und nochwas - BILDER!!!


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Da Kohle bei Dir kein Problem ist, rate ich zu F99 mit Ti-Kit und dazu nen Schmolke. Wenn Du keine Hörnchen brauchst, kriegste so nen Lenker mit ca. 80 g. führt zu einer Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi mit ca. 170 g. Ich denke, erprobter und leichter wird schwer zu realisieren.
> 
> Übrigens - was fährste für ne AX-Stütze? Die Europa oder die mit Setback?
> 
> Und nochwas - BILDER!!!



ja, Bilder nach den Feiertagen, f99 und schmolke hab ich mir schon überlegt, brauche hörnchen da wirds vielleicht der Schmolke SL
das ist die daedalus. Ist bei ax lightness die einzige in 30,9. Das ist die mit dem Versatz oben.
Gruß und viel Carbon unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## arne1907 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest und viele Geschenke!*


----------



## privilegia (24. Dezember 2008)

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39246&eid=115

So, da nun der Rahmen bald da ist, benötige ich nochmals euren Rat zum Thema Laufräder.
Derzeit ist noch ein Ksyrium Equipe vorhanden.
Welche Vorschläge gibt es eurerseits????

Meine Ideen sind Fulcrum Racing 1 / Campa Eurus oder Campa Neutron.
Bitte zu bedenken, es sollte ein Campa-Freilaufkörper verbaut werden können.

So bitte sehr....

Ach noch was, sie sollten bei einem Fahrergewicht von ca. 82kg schon steif genug sein!


----------



## escezet (24. Dezember 2008)

hab gestern erst mit meinem Händler über rr Laufräder diskutiert.Er sagt an Fulcrum geht in sachen Steifigkeit kein Weg vorbei.Im übrigen echt geiler Rahmen. Bei mir reichts nur für alez Rahmenset, wenn das vom letzten Jahr noch in 58cm lieferbar is


----------



## Toni172 (24. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> ja, Bilder nach den Feiertagen, f99 und schmolke hab ich mir schon überlegt, brauche hörnchen da wirds vielleicht der Schmolke SL
> das ist die daedalus. Ist bei ax lightness die einzige in 30,9. Das ist die mit dem Versatz oben.
> Gruß und viel Carbon unterm Weihnachtsbaum



gibt es die digiknipse erst heute Abend als Geschenk? Auf Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (24. Dezember 2008)

*Auch von mir Euch allen frohe Weihnachtstage. Macht Euch ein paar schöne Tage mit der Familie - und den Specis*


----------



## Assfight (24. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> *Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest und viele Geschenke!*


Krieg heute mein Stumpjumper


----------



## DerEismann (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche der Speci- Gemeinde
auch ein Wunderschönes, mit vielen 
Bikebestücktes Weihnachtsfest...

Gruß, DerWeihnachstmann....


----------



## Lateralus (24. Dezember 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Krieg heute mein Stumpjumper



Bilder her!!


----------



## Jobo21 (24. Dezember 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Guggus,
> 
> an meinem HT ist ein Duraflite Carbon Lenker mit 580mm breite verbaut.
> Aber der Lenker ist mir doch irgendwie zu schmal, vor allem wenn ich von meinem Fully mit 640 mm Lenker aufs HT Wechsel, ist`s doch ziemlich extrem.
> ...




So, nochmal was zum Thema Lenker:

Hab mir heutebei meinem Dealer einen Lowrizer mit 700mm breite ausgeliehen, natürlich gleich montiert und Probegefahren.
Ganz anderes, wesentlich besseres fahrgefühl.(ich denke so 660-680mm werden für mich das Optimum sein.)

Hab mir jetzt mal auf die schnelle den Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 rausgesucht.
Der ist kürzbar, passend zu meinem Syntace F99 Vorbau, und ist noch einigermaßen bezahlbar. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Syntace? Ausser das er nicht der leichteste ist.

Gruss Frank


----------



## owdtaucher (24. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine Top Basis aber sorry, sieht irgendwie bissel zusammengewürfelt und nicht stimmig aus.....
> 
> Verschiedene Felgen, die Gabel will mal garnicht zu solch hochwertigen Rahmen passen und ne
> Mono4 ist am Race HT wohl auch fehlplaziert.....



Also mit den Felgen haste ja recht kostet mich halt 120 euro für die Optic Mit der Gabel, Naja ich finde sie vom Fahren her klasse und ist ja kein billig teil.

Und zu den Bremse, die sind genauso schwer wie meine Martas 

das Rad hat so jetzt 9,7 kg is nicht super leicht aber OK erstmal

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest!!


----------



## privilegia (24. Dezember 2008)

Den Vector Lowrider hab ich auch schon durch, klasse Teil aber halt schwerer!


----------



## Jobo21 (24. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem hat der vector wohl ungefähr die gleiche Oberfläche wie der F99.
Mein jetziger Duraflite Carbon gefällt mir da nicht so gut.


----------



## Hänschen (24. Dezember 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Mein jetziger Duraflite Carbon gefällt mir da nicht so gut.



Erzähl mal bitte mehr, will die Kombi auch an mein Stumpjumper schrauben, ansonsten würde mir noch der EC90 SL von Easton gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (24. Dezember 2008)

Also den Vector Lowriser Carbon bin ich auch schon ne Weile mit F99 gefahren.

der Lenker ist sehr stabil, bis auf 60cm kürzbar und mit ca. 170g auch nicht
soooo schwer für nen Riser.


----------



## Jobo21 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Erzähl mal bitte mehr, will die Kombi auch an mein Stumpjumper schrauben, ansonsten würde mir noch der EC90 SL von Easton gefallen.




Der Duraflite Carbon ist mit Klarlack überzogen,also glänzende und glatte Oberfläche.
Der F99 ist eher matt mit einer anodisierten (berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege) rauheren oberfläche.

@Arne 1907: Der Vector Carbon ist mir leider im moment ein büschn zu teuer

Gruss Frank


----------



## privilegia (24. Dezember 2008)

Also der "normale" Lowriser der Syntace Reihe ist von der Oberfläche identisch zum F99 oder F 119!


----------



## Assfight (25. Dezember 2008)

Habs eben mir per Dhl vom Christkind schicken lassen! War'n Witz


----------



## TOM_T (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für ein 2008er Specialized Stumpjumer Pro Carbon.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bike? Zur Specialized Gabel, Dämpfung und Rahmen. Zur Dämpfung habe ich hier im Forum sehr viele Berichte gefunden - positiv und negativ. Hat nicht sonderlich weitergeholfen.

Habe auch mal gegoogelt nach dem Bike. Bin dabei auf Seiten von englischen Bike Shops gelandet. Ist unter anderem ein Specialized Händler dabei , welcher auch auf der Internetsite von Specialized aufgeführt ist. Dort wird das Bike für ca. 2500 GBP angeboten was ca. 2600 EUR entspricht. Bei knapp 50% Differenz im Vergleich zum Kaufpreis ist das schon eine Überlegung wert. Hat jemand schon mal ein Bike in England bestellt. Wie ist das mit der Garantie?

Danke vorab für eure Infos.


----------



## Danimal (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wenn Du google.co.uk ein wenig bemühst, findest Du den Bock da drüben auch für 2200 GBP, also knapp 2300 Euro. Ich finde das Rad äusserst attraktiv und würde mir in Sachen Garantie keine Sorgen machen. Gabel und Dämpfer sind jedoch nur vom Specialized-Händler zu warten... und der findet es wahrscheinlich nicht so toll, wenn Du mit einem Rad aus GB bei ihm vorbeischaust. Der Preisunterschied ist wirklich krass. Das Rad kostet bei uns normalerweise 4900 Euro, im Ausverkauf bekommt man es mit Glück für 3800.... das sind immer noch 1500 Euro mehr als in England!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM_T (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Danimal,

danke für die Infos.

Der Preisunterschied ist wirklich krass. Sehe ich genauso. Selbst bei Preis im Ausverkauf.

Das mit der Wartung durch einen Specialized Händler ist mir bekannt. 

Da ich ab März 2009 voraussichtlich für 2 Jahre beruflich im Ausland bin - Südafrika - und plane das Bike mitzunehmen, muss ich mir ohnehin vor Ort einen Händler suchen. 

Das Stumpjumper ist 2008 ja gänzlich neu entwickelt worden. Sowohl Rahmen, Dämpfer und auch die eigene Gabel. Sind da irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten bekannt? Nicht falsch verstehen, kein Misstrauen gegenüber Specialized Produkten. Stehe voll dahinter. Es ist nur total normal, dass ein Produkt eine gewisse Zeit benötigt zum Ausreifen.

Danke nochmals.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Dezember 2008)

Also richtig Krass wird der Preisunterschied bei den neuen Epic´s das S-Works geht auf der Insel für knapp unter 3900 Euro weg (als Rad und nicht als Rahmenset!) Ein FSR Expert, also der Einstieg in den neuen Epic Carbon Rahmen geht da für um die 2300 Euro los ! (Wenn die nicht versenden muss ich wohl meine Vielfliegermeilen verwenden und das Übergepäck bezahlen)


----------



## Danimal (27. Dezember 2008)

Jau, habe gerade auch noch mal ein wenig gesucht. Die meisten Online-Shops versenden auch nach Deutschland und es fällt nicht mal Zoll an. Mein lokaler Händler tut mir zwar Leid, weil er für mich bereits am Limit kalkuliert, aber die Preise auf der Insel liegen dann einfach oft immer noch einen 1000er drunter. Die Preispolitik von Specialized ist einfach total krank. Bei dem Stumpy Pro Carbon für 2300 könnte ich wohl schwach werden...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## moraa (27. Dezember 2008)

Umgebaut:


----------



## Lateralus (27. Dezember 2008)

@moraa: großartiges Bike

@Englandkenner: welche Shops machen denn derartige Preise?


----------



## owdtaucher (27. Dezember 2008)

@ moraa, sehr schöööönes Rad und Tolle Bilder


----------



## Danimal (27. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @moraa: großartiges Bike
> 
> @Englandkenner: welche Shops machen denn derartige Preise?



Einfach bei www.google.co.uk mal nach Stumpjumper Carbon Pro suchen, oder direkt hier klicken: Rutland Cycles
 
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## privilegia (27. Dezember 2008)

FAZIT: Es muß kein S-Works sein, um ein schickes Spezialized zu werden!


----------



## TOM_T (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

scheine hier ja mit dem Bikekauf in England ein interessantes Thema angestoßen zu haben.

Fährt hier jemand den ein 2008 Stumpjumper S-works, Pro Carbon oder Pro und kann mir seine Erfahrungen berichten.

Danke


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> ...aber die Preise auf der Insel liegen dann einfach oft immer noch einen 1000er drunter. Die Preispolitik von Specialized ist einfach total krank.



Nicht nur bei Specialized.
Extrem krass finde ich es auch bei Rocky Mountain.
Da spart man egal ob Rahmen oder Komplettbikes glatt mal 500-1000 ohne Problem.
Nicht nur durch Währungsschwankungen, die Preise sind generell schon deutlich unter unseren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (27. Dezember 2008)

Tja früher hatteste für 5000,- DM auch das TOP MODELL

und heute muste locker 5000,- Euro ausgeben und bist immer noch nicht ganz oben


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich suche im UK zwar gerade nach Titan Rahmen, bin gerade aber auf folgendes gestossen, vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant:

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/1025245/Specialized-S-Works-HardTail-Carbon-Frame.html

Specialized S-Works HardTail Carbon Frame 2006 (Gr. L., wie gehabt mit Sattelstütze) 599.99GBP/625 plus Shipping.


----------



## mph (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich habe n kleines Problem & würde gern mal eure Meinung hören!!
Ich steh auf Terralogic (fox) doch leider wiegt meine Gabel 1725g

Nun die Frage andere Gabel??welche??


Gruß max


----------



## privilegia (27. Dezember 2008)

Neue SID oder DURIN SL. Oder "normale" Durin!


----------



## Danimal (27. Dezember 2008)

Gut, dass Du "kleines" Problem geschrieben hast ;-)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen im Epic eine German:A Kilo... fühlt sich sehr gut an (fahr die auch schon seit Jahren im Zaskar). Kannste Dir bei meinen Fotos anschauen... vom Ansprechverhalten gibt es nichts vergleichbares. Wenn Du Terralogic oder was ähnliches haben willst, hilft Dir die Kilo natürlich leider nicht weiter.

Cheers,
D


----------



## arne1907 (27. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mit teilen in England genauso, z.B. wird die neue Formula R1
bei CRC für rund 400 Euro angeboten und das versandfrei nach D.


----------



## 1977t (27. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich suche im UK zwar gerade nach Titan Rahmen, bin gerade aber auf folgendes gestossen, vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant:
> 
> http://www.cyclesurgery.com/1025245/Specialized-S-Works-HardTail-Carbon-Frame.html
> 
> Specialized S-Works HardTail Carbon Frame 2006 (Gr. L., wie gehabt mit Sattelstütze) 599.99GBP/625 plus Shipping.



Vor 1,5 Jahren, habe ich genau in dieser Sache mal dort angefragt. Angeblich dürfen sie Rahmen von Specialized nicht nach Deutschland versenden...


----------



## drinkandbike (27. Dezember 2008)

Stumpjumper in Frankfurt


----------



## TOM_T (27. Dezember 2008)

@1977t: 

Ein generelles Verbot nach Deutschland zu versenden gibt es nicht. Das ist vom jeweiligen Händler abhängig. Es stimmt das einige Händler in UK nicht ins Ausalnd versenden.

Der Versand ins Ausalnd erfolgt in der Regel durch Royal Mail und ist versichert - Diebstahl und Beschädigungen. Versandkosten liegen bei ca. 60 GBP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2008)

wieso sind eigentlich bikes aus uk günstiger als bei uns?


----------



## Danimal (27. Dezember 2008)

Tja, das fragen sich viele. Vermutlich ein anderer Generalimporteur, der andere Endpreise vorsieht. Wer weiss, was noch alles eine Rolle spielt. Irgendein Betriebswirt wird ausgerechnet haben, welchen Preis ein Brite für ein Rad auszugeben bereit ist. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, schließlich sind selbst die 2009er Specialized-Modelle über 1000 Euro günstiger da drüben. Ich muss auch sagen, dass die Schmerzgrenze, was die MTB-Preise in Deutschland angeht, für mich seit einigen Jahren überschritten ist.... offenbar gibt es aber noch genug Leute, die bereit sind, solche Preise auch zu bezahlen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Lateralus (27. Dezember 2008)

In GB bekommt man das 2009er S-Works Epic Komplettrad für unglaubliche 4000 . Kostet hier 6600 . Wahnsinn. Nur 400 Tacken mehr als das Frameset hier kostet...und sowas soll man noch verstehen...


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> In GB bekommt man das 2009er S-Works Epic Komplettrad fÃ¼r unglaubliche 4000 â¬. Kostet hier 6600 â¬. Wahnsinn. Nur 400 Tacken mehr als das Frameset hier kostet...und sowas soll man noch verstehen...



hat vielleicht auch ein biÃchen was mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun...

das ist so ein neues Volkswirtschaftliches Prinzip...

joe

@danimal...jetzt erst gelesen ...sorry...


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2008)

Na sicher.

Ich finds einfach nur schlimm, das einem immer eingeredet wird, dass die Bikes so teuer sein mÃ¼ssen, damit alle Beteiligten auch nur 5 â¬ dran verdienen. Anscheinend tun sie das entweder in Gb nicht und zahlen dort noch drauf oder sie verdienen hier doch ETWAS mehr als propagiert.


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> In GB bekommt man das 2009er S-Works Epic Komplettrad für unglaubliche 4000 . Kostet hier 6600 . Wahnsinn. Nur 400 Tacken mehr als das Frameset hier kostet...und sowas soll man noch verstehen...



Das ist so ja nicht ganz richtig  hier: 

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17404

sind es knapp 3800 Euro für da S-works bei derzeitigem Wechselkurs und ich denke da die mit UPS versenden lassen die bestimmt bei dem Preis für Versandkosten mit sich reden . 

Tja, man dürfte kein Student mehr sein, für mich wird es wohl wenn überhaupt das FSR Expert oder das Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2008)

Und - ist das nicht krank? Ãberleg mal - Komplettrad zum Framesetpreis...allein LRS und Kurbel haben nen Vk-Preis von Ã¼ber 1500 â¬.

Einige Shops haben dort den 2008er S-Works Epic-Rahmen fÃ¼r 1000 - 1200 â¬ vertickert...schade, dass ich da keins mehr ergattern konnte, will nÃ¤mlich das passende Epic zu meinem HT haben...


----------



## arne1907 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch normal, die Preise sind halt nie gleich in verschiedenen Ländern.

Manche Autos sind in Nachbarländern auch um 20% und mehr günstiger,
da kommen bei entsprechenden Wagen schnell mal fünfstellige Differenzen raus.

Ne Stange Zigaretten kostet in Polen die Hälfte und nen Ralph Lauren Polo
in USA nen Viertel von hier also ist es auch nichts Besonderes das Bikes in
anderen Ländern bedeutend günstiger sind.


----------



## Lateralus (28. Dezember 2008)

Solange mir Speci nicht mal 100%ig aufschlÃ¼sselt, wie es zu 4000 und 6600 â¬ Verkaufspreis kommt, glaube ich an totale Abzocke hier in D. Oder wie gesagt 2800 zu 1200 â¬ fÃ¼r ein 2008er Frameset. Das ist einfach Abzocke - auch wenn ich weiss, dass meine Argumentation ETWAS emotional ist


----------



## privilegia (28. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich ein Harttail benötige fliege ich das nächste Mal für ein oder zwei Tage nach England.


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

das manche produkte schon gÃ¼nstiger woanders sind, mag sein. aber solche preisspannen von bis zu 2500â¬ finde ich schon extrem bei einem bike. aber ist es nicht normal, das man ich einem der reichsten lÃ¤nder auf etwas hÃ¶here preise ansetzt^^?!

naja auf jedenfall ich fÃ¼r mich diese erkenntniss zu spÃ¤t. da ich mein bike schon bezahlt und angezahlt habe. aber gut zu wissen ist es alle male.

edit: wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem zubehÃ¶r aus? auch soviel gÃ¼nstiger? aso eins wÃ¤re da noch. was kommt noch alles auf den preis drauf? zoll, steuer usw.?


----------



## privilegia (28. Dezember 2008)

Nein Zoll ist nicht!
Es kann sein, das du höchstens den Netto-Preis in UK bezahlst und dann die Märchensteuer von D draufzahlenmußt!
Ich glaube aber, dass du nichts außer dem Versand zahlst!


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

das macht mich echt schwach wenn ich die preise sehe. fahr schon ab und mal zum händler, weil er da ein enduro für 3400 von 4500 stehen hat. und das ist sooo schick in die braun oder was das ist. nur enduro brauche ich nciht. obwohl es ein all mountain sein soll....

ist das enduro auch für kleine touren so um die 50km gut?

klick glaube das ist es.


----------



## TOM_T (28. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

das Thema Bikekauf in UK scheint ja nicht nur für mich von Interesse zu sein.

Entnehme den Beiträgen aber auch eine gewisse Skepsis aufgrund Garantie, Bezahlung, Service. Bei einem Hardtail sehe ich allerdings nur wenige Argumente, die dagegen sprechen.

Die zum Teil recht hohen Preisdifferenzen sind nur sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen.

Habe mal versucht Punkte zu finden, die diese erklären könnten.

1. sehr günstiger Wechselkurs GBP zu EUR aktuell ca. 1GBP = 1,05 EUR ==> meiner Einschätzung nach die Hauptursache. Relativierter Wechselkurs dürfte bei ca. 1GBP = 1,30EUR - 1,40EUR liegen
2. VAT UK 15%, MwSt. D 19%  
3. hohe Discounts aufgrund Wirtschaftslage in UK

Gruß

Tom


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

klick  das ist doch mal ein preis für einen rahmen.


----------



## fritzbox (28. Dezember 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Tja, das fragen sich viele. Vermutlich ein anderer Generalimporteur, der andere Endpreise vorsieht. Wer weiss, was noch alles eine Rolle spielt. Irgendein Betriebswirt wird ausgerechnet haben, welchen Preis ein Brite für ein Rad auszugeben bereit ist. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, schließlich sind selbst die 2009er Specialized-Modelle über 1000 Euro günstiger da drüben. I*ch muss auch sagen, dass die Schmerzgrenze, was die MTB-Preise in Deutschland angeht, für mich seit einigen Jahren überschritten ist*.... offenbar gibt es aber noch genug Leute, die bereit sind, solche Preise auch zu bezahlen.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan





Lateralus schrieb:


> Solange mir Speci nicht mal 100%ig aufschlüsselt,* wie es zu 4000 und 6600  Verkaufspreis kommt, glaube ich an totale Abzocke hier in D*. Oder wie gesagt 2800 zu 1200  für ein 2008er Frameset. Das ist einfach Abzocke - auch wenn ich weiss, dass meine Argumentation ETWAS emotional ist



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (28. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> klick  das ist doch mal ein preis für einen rahmen.



schon gelesen??

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/contentPages.asp?pageID=5


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

für das geld kann ich auch rüber fahren^^ bzw. ein bekannter kann es mir bringen.


----------



## 007ike (28. Dezember 2008)

und was ist wenn die specialized Dämpfer und Gabeln nichs so funktionieren wie die sollen? Dann hat man schon ein Problem und kann nur hoffen das man einen Händler in D findet der einem hilft!


----------



## HB76 (28. Dezember 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> und was ist wenn die specialized Dämpfer und Gabeln nichs so funktionieren wie die sollen? Dann hat man schon ein Problem und kann nur hoffen das man einen Händler in D findet der einem hilft!



warum den das?? wo steht das die garantie auf zb den dämpfer nur in dem land gilt wo er gekauft wurde??


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

bzw. sieht man am rahmen das der aus uk kommt?


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Dezember 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> schon gelesen??
> 
> http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/contentPages.asp?pageID=5



Wo ist das Problem?
Die verschicken schon ausserhalb vom UK und Irland, nur muß man das mit denen abklären.
Selbst wenn die statt 30GBP für die Inseln 50 oder 80 nehmen ist der Rahmen noch ein Schnäppchen.
Man kann natürlich auch mal anfragen, ob man selber einen Versandpartner mit Abholung und Zustellung beauftragen kann...


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Dezember 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> warum den das?? wo steht das die garantie auf zb den dämpfer nur in dem land gilt wo er gekauft wurde??



Das ist auch Schwachsinn, hast da vollkommen Recht. Der Händler vor Ort sollte einem da schon weiterhelfen. Den brauch man für Gabel und Dämpferwartung eh und bei der Ersparnis ist auch noch ein Trinkgeld drin 
Laut Specialized Garantie sind alle Reklamationen zudem über Specialized Europe (in Holland) zu leiten.
Wird also kein Problem sein, da alle Reklamationen europaweit so gehandelt werden.

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/WarrantyConditions.D-www.com.pdf


----------



## moraa (28. Dezember 2008)

@  Lateralus und owdtaucher:

Danke für die Kommentare!



privilegia schrieb:


> FAZIT: Es muß kein S-Works sein, um ein schickes Spezialized zu werden!



Stimmt!


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

was gibt es über das enduro zu berichten? ich bin jetzt echt hin und weg und würde mir das betsellen. leider liest man nicht viel vom enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (28. Dezember 2008)

naja, zwischen Theorie und Praxis liegen bekanntlich Welten. Ich möchte den Stress nicht haben irgendeinem Händler meine UK bike als Garantiefall zu übergeben. 
Denkt doch erst mal nach bevor ihr hier Tips zur Grantieabwicklung gebt! Ich hab es schon erlebt, dass ich mit meinem ebay Kauf doof 3 Händler abklappern musste bis einer sich bequemt hat mal wenigstens nach zu schauen. Und ohne Kaufbeleg melden die gar nix nach Holland und der Händler finaziert einen Garantiefall immer erst vor! Jetzt komme ich mit meinem bike aus UK! Der freut sich richtig was dafür zu tun!
Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung, sollte jeder selber wissen was er tut. Auf alle Fälle wird es nicht problemlos sein einen Grantiefall ein zu reichen! Das sollte man in die Kaufabsicht mit hinein rechnen!


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, aber dann hats Du dich auch nicht allzu glÃ¼cklich angestellt.
Sicher kommt es immer auch auf den HÃ¤ndler an, aber gerade bei den grossen der Branche sollte es nicht so problematisch sein und wenn man gut verhandelt und z.B. sonst auch mit dem Bike zum Service kommt umso einfacher.
Ist denke ich schlimmer wenn man mit einem der Versender Bikes beim normalen HÃ¤ndler aufschlÃ¤gt. Ob das Bike aus dem UK kommt oder nicht ist doch absolut sekundÃ¤r. Innerdeutsch verhÃ¤lt sich das doch auch nicht anders. Ein Freund von mir ist von Kiel nach MÃ¼nchen gezogen und hatte auch kein Problem damit einen defekten DÃ¤mpfer an seinem Epic vor Ort zu reklamieren, obwohl er das Bike nicht dort gekauft hatte.
Nochmal: Specialized Europe sitzt in Holland! Die wickeln die GarantiefÃ¤lle ab und denen ist es egal, wo das Bike gekauft wurde, solange es innerhalb der Garantiezeit liegt und man einen Kaufbeleg hat sollte es kein Problem geben.
Ich wÃ¼rde lieber 2000â¬ sparen und im selteneren Garantiefall mit dem HÃ¤ndler vor Ort verhandeln, als das Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen. 
Mir tut es fÃ¼r die deutschen HÃ¤ndler zwar leid, aber in der momentanen wirtschaftlichen Situation ist diese Preispolitik von einigen Herstellern nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤ss.

Mal abseits vom Thema:
Ich hatte mir zu meiner USA Zeit drÃ¼ben neben dem Fat auch mal ein GT Karakoram gekauft und hatte nach einen Anriss am Steuerrohr keinerlei Probleme bei meinem deutschen HÃ¤ndler, der GT ebenfalls fÃ¼hrte, Ã¼ber den deutschen Vertrieb den Garantiefall abzuwickeln.


----------



## jiri (28. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> was gibt es über das enduro zu berichten? ich bin jetzt echt hin und weg und würde mir das betsellen. leider liest man nicht viel vom enduro.



Übers Enduro kann man ne Menge lesen, aber nicht im CC-Thread 
Hier z.b.
http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?board=18.0


----------



## HB76 (28. Dezember 2008)

garantiefälle sind für den händler eine maschine zum gelddrucken. wenn er das nicht kapiert tut er mir echt leid.


----------



## agnes (28. Dezember 2008)

@jiri coole seite. vielen lieben dank.


----------



## ccpirat (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier was anderes, verkaufe eine Sattelkemme dir nur beim S-Works Carbonrahmen von 2008 passt, in 36,9 und 15mm Höhe. 

Die Sattelklemme wiegt 4,5g, besteht aus Carbonband, 2 Alutonnen und Titanschraube. Die Sattelklemme ist eine Spezialanfertigung von Charlimike und war 6 Monate an meinem S-Works verbaut. Sie ist in einem 1a Zustand und sieht aus wie neu.

VB: 32 Euro inkl Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo wollte mal fragen was für ein umwerfer am s-works ht carbon 07 rankommt habe jetzt den xt dran und bei den letzten gänge schleift er immer und i bekomme es auch nich weg!!


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Dezember 2008)

@deeptrain: ich sehe du hast einen xt topswing verbaut? wollte ich ursprünglich auch, aber das sitzrohr des carbon rahmen ist im tretlagerbereich konisch. daher sollte eher ein downswing, d.h. schelle über dem leitblech verwendet werden. 

@community: mein Rahmen kommt Mitte Januar und angeblich in rot. Vielleciht hat jemand interesse?

viele grüße ben


----------



## 007ike (29. Dezember 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> @deeptrain: ich sehe du hast einen xt topswing verbaut? wollte ich ursprünglich auch, aber das sitzrohr des carbon rahmen ist im tretlagerbereich konisch. daher sollte eher ein downswing, d.h. schelle über dem leitblech verwendet werden.
> 
> @community: mein Rahmen kommt Mitte Januar und angeblich in rot. Vielleciht hat jemand interesse?
> 
> viele grüße ben



wie jetzt? Warum willst du den nun nicht mehr?


----------



## owdtaucher (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt doch am Überlegen ob ich ein kleines Update bei meiner Gabel vornehm.

Zur Auswahl stehen DT Swiss xrc, Magura Durin Race, Fox RCL

Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Lateralus (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich plädiere für meine - die neue Sid. Ob Race oder Team ist egal. Vorteil: ca. 1450g und sehr einfach selbst zu warten.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (29. Dezember 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für meine - die neue Sid. Ob Race oder Team ist egal. Vorteil: ca. 1450g und sehr einfach selbst zu warten.



sehe ich ähnlich


----------



## zzeuzz (29. Dezember 2008)

nabend an alle

wie es der zufall will suche ich auch gerade nach einem neuen bike.
gefunden habe ich dann dieses hier.

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17395&categoryID=58

der preis in uk ist derzeit einfachmal hammer. 

hat irgendwer schonmal erfahrungen mit dem laden sammeln können? meine kreditkarte nehmen sie nicht da diese nicht den super tollen extrem sicheren 3d security code aufweist  . ein schönes feature welches aber meine karte nicht bietet.

sie haben mir nun vorkasse angeboten. 120 pfund fracht.

mach zusammen knapp 1700 pfund was fast 1000  unter dem prei hier bei uns im laden ist.

irgendwie scheue ich mich aber son haufen geld da einfach hin zu überweisen.

freue mich über antworten

ronny


----------



## agnes (29. Dezember 2008)

ist laut hps einer der grÃ¶Ãten aus uk. bezahl mal einfach. dann haben wir einen tester^^

geht es auch per nn?

edit: ich will mir dieses da bestellen "SPECIALIZED S WORKS ENDURO FSR CARBON 09" fÃ¼r 3400â¬ plus fracht. das bekomme ich hier nichtmal ansatzweise fÃ¼r ein 07er modell.


----------



## Danimal (29. Dezember 2008)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> nabend an alle
> 
> wie es der zufall will suche ich auch gerade nach einem neuen bike.
> gefunden habe ich dann dieses hier.
> ...



Super, der Tarif passt. Ich würde dem Händler bedenkenlos überweisen... ist ja nicht der Kongo sondern die Insel, da sollte sowas funktionieren. Das Elite ist übrigens das Stumpy-Modell, das mir von allen am besten gefällt. Stimmige Ausstattung, 140mm Gabel und schön weiss. Geiler Bock!

Ich konnte bei den UK-Tarifen nicht widerstehen und habe mir für umgerechnet 311 Euro (inklusive Versand) ein GT Peace Singlespeed bestellt (schöner, schwarzer Triple-Triangle Reynolds-Stahlrahmen mit Tretlager-Exzenter und Starrgabel etc...). Was vergleichbares kostet in D um die 1000 Euro.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## enweh (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?from=GBP&to=EUR&amt=100&t=1y

; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (30. Dezember 2008)

das macht mir grade auch zu schaffen. bin imme rnoch schwer am überlegen ob ich mein bestelltes cube stoniere und in uk zuschlage...


----------



## Danimal (30. Dezember 2008)

enweh schrieb:


> http://de.finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?from=GBP&to=EUR&amt=100&t=1y



Jau, der Kurs ist immer noch im Sturzflug. Meine Aussagen oben bzgl. etwas Vergleichbaren bezog sich nicht nur auf den Umrechnungskurs.
Die günstigen Preise in UK kommen durch andere Grosshandelspreise, Händler-Preispolitik und zuletzt dem Umrechnungskurs zustande.
Alles zusammen macht halt grade schon was aus...

Cheers,
D.


----------



## enweh (30. Dezember 2008)

..und nicht zuletzt die Senkung des Umsatzsteuersatzes um 2,5 Punkte zum 01.12.08 : )


----------



## escezet (30. Dezember 2008)

ist es denn kommplett auszuschließen das man noch nachträglich mehrwertsteuer an den Zoll nachzahlen darf?


----------



## Lateralus (30. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre ein Traum für die Stadt:
http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17383

Bin schwer am überlegen...

Edit: @escezet: ist EU - daher nix mit Zoll. Höchstens der MwSt-Satz ändert sich. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die UK-Märchensteuer abgezogen und die deutsche draufgeschlagen wird. Frag doch einfach kurz im Shop nach. Macht aber unterm Strich auch nahezu nix aus.


----------



## escezet (30. Dezember 2008)

nee der mus seine Mehrwertsteuer ja auch zahlen und kann die sich nich zurückholen.Eher ist es so das beide Länder abkassieren und man am ende doppelte Mehrwertsteuer blecht. Aber ich frag da explizit mal nach


----------



## enweh (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du in GB schon die MwSt. (VAT) gezahlt hast, dann mußt du das hier nicht mehr tun. Es gibt keinen weiteren Aufschlag.


----------



## Lateralus (30. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, ist ja EU.


----------



## TOM_T (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema Bikekauf in UK scheint nicht nur für mich interessant zu sein.

Das Thema MwSt. ist ganz klar geregelt. Es ist die MwSt. in UK zu bezahlen. In D ist keine MwSt. zu bezahlen, auch wenn diese mit 19% höher ist als die MwSt. in UK mit 15% (Anm. Info habe ich von der Zollbehörde).

Ich sehe beim Bikekauf in UK eher das Thema Service als wichtigen Punkt an. Es ist so dass die Specialized eigenen Dämpferelemente (Dämpfer, Specialized Gabel und Brain) regelmäßig gewartet werden müssen. Diese werden unter Umständen komplett getauscht da es einfacher ist. Hier sehe ich eine Schwierigkeit wenn das Bike in UK gekauft wurde und ich dann beim Händler in D den Service durchführen lassen möchte.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja, zur Not müssen die Dämpferelemente zewcks Service eben an den Händler in GB gehen. Ist halt mit mehr Wartezeit und erhöhten Versandkosten verbunden.


----------



## zzeuzz (30. Dezember 2008)

so leute 

ich habe mir jetzt hier bestellt : 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/stumpjumper-fsr-elite-2009-mountain-bike-ec016443

da gibt es noch bis zum 05.01.09 10 % rabatt. so kostet mich das bike ca. 1650 pfund.

fracht will der shop nur 40 pfund.

emails werden schnell und sehr freundlich beantwortet. bezahlt habe ich mittels kreditkarte. 

macht einfach nen weit aus professionelleren eindruck als 

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/


----------



## Lateralus (30. Dezember 2008)

Sicher auch nicht schlecht. Ich hätte aber an Deiner Stelle den günstigeren Laden genommen. Da passt auch alles.


----------



## th1nk (30. Dezember 2008)

Uiii das sind ja mal Preise.....Kennt jemand von euch gerade so die Preise des Epic Expert, des Epic Expert Carbon und des Marathon in Deutschland?
Wäre für mich ev. auch Lukrativ mein Bike in DE zu bestellen (bzw. abzuholen)  da ich in der Schweiz wohne und der Franken im Moment ziemlich stark ist. 

Gruss th1nk

Edit: Hier zahle ich für das Epic Expert Alu CHF 4'900.-
                                    Epic Expert Carb. CHF 6'300.
                                    Epic Marathon     CHF 8'000.-

Und der Kurs liegt im Moment ja etwa bei 1.50 CHF = 1 Eurone


----------



## Lateralus (30. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal bei www.fahrradnet24.de


----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe nun mal angefragt (fürs Jumpi FSR Elite 09) bei den evans cycle dealer.Das kam als Antwort:


Hello, delivery to Germany is fine and this would be free of charge on this model of bike. With the warranty it is worldwide you would just need to take the bike into an local specialized dealer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (30. Dezember 2008)

Mal was zur Garantiediskussion: Ich hatte nen beschädigten Carbonrahmen, den ich bei nem Händler in Ostdeutschland zu nem sehr guten Kurs erstanden habe. Damit bin ich dann zum Concept Store in Ddorf. Die haben meinen Rahmen anstandslos eingeschickt, noch nichtmal den Versand haben sie mir berechnet (obwohl vorher eigentlich so besprochen, war aber ok für mich). 3 Tage später konnte ich meinen Austauschrahmen abholen.

Fazit: mit Rechnung sollte das funzen. Vor allem in Concept Stores sollte es keine Probs geben.


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe hier einmal zwei Bilder vom Tretlagerbereich meines 2009er Epic S-Works Rahmens.
Das eine zeigt die Breite des Tretlagergehäuses.




Das andere zeigt die Breite mit Adapter.




Jetzt kommt meine Frage.
Weiß jemand ob ich hier nach Ausbau des Adapters ein Kurbelset mit BB30 wie diese hier verbauen kann?
http://mtb.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=280

Arne hat sich ja für sein 2009er S-Works HT diese Kurbel bestellt. Allerdings sieht auf seinen Bildern der Tretlagerbereich etwas anders aus. Hat das HT ein anderes Tretlagermaß?

Ich blick da nicht mehr durch

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja, dass müßte funktionieren!
Da ich auch vor dem Problem bei meinem neuen Rennradrahmen stehe, werde ich heute (falls er doch noch hier erscheint!) mal sehen, wie es mit der normalen FSA Variante aussieht. Ich blicke auch noch nicht durch.
Dann müssten ja die Tretlagerachsen kürzer sein bei BB30! So ca. 1 cm pro Seite.
Oder es sind auch Spacer dabei, die zwischen Lager und inneren Kurbelanschlag anzubringen sind.
Vielleicht kann arne was dazu sagen.


----------



## Sascha Koch (31. Dezember 2008)

die lagerschalen entfallen dann


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> die lagerschalen entfallen dann



...das ist klar!
Aber die Achse ist kürzer!????

Also ich habe bei meinem Epic gemessen, 72mm breit. 
Verstehe ich nicht wirklich, wie eine normale Kurbelgarnitur bei der Gehäusebreite passt??? Auch wenn 2 Spacerringe bei mir noch verbaut sind, die dann ca. je 2 mm zusätzlich ausmachen! Also verstanden hätte ich es, wenn das Gehaüse mit Adapter für Hollowtech Innenlager ca. 76mm-77mm ausmacht.
So ist doch die Kurbelachse viel zu kurz???? ODER ?????


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> ...das ist klar!
> Aber die Achse ist kürzer!????
> 
> Also ich habe bei meinem Epic gemessen, 72mm breit.
> ...




Genau das denke ich mir auch. Die Achse ist doch dann wahrscheinlich zu kurz. Aber Arne hat gesagt er hat die FSA BB30 mal dran gehalten und es würde passen. Komplett montiert hat er sie aber noch nicht. Vielleicht ist das Tretlagergehäuse beim HT doch anders.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Kann doch aber nicht sein!
Welche Kurbel soll denn bei dir dann passen????
Oder du schweißt halt noch was an! ;-)


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Ah ich verstehe das Problem, glaube ich!
Die Lösung ist:
Die Lager aus den Hollowtech-Hülsen raus nehmen und in die Shimano Adapter reindrücken!!! Ohne die Hollowtech-Gewindehülsen halt verbauen!
Auf der Shimano Seite wird man fündig. Dort sind die Adapter für Dura-Ace und XTR aufgeführt, in der PressFit Variante!

Also 72mm normale Gehäusebreite+ 20 mm für beide Hollowtechhülsen + 2mm für ein Distancering = 94mm !
Das ist des Pudels Kern! ;-)


----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Nach langem hin und her jetzt doch, wer weis wie lange ich es noch fahre.


























Grüße Ike


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch ein ordentliches Bike! Warum nicht mehr fahren?
Ich glaube ein Rahmen mit Maßfertigung währe für dich besser, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Na ja eigentlich fühle ich mich ganz wohl bei der Rahmengröße, wie kommst du darauf . 

Gut Sattelüberstand ist net so doll.

Grüße Ike


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Oberrohrlänge ist nicht stimmig. Der Sattel relativ weit vorn, ohne gekröpfte Stütze und bei kurzem Vorbau! Ein Freund hatte das gleiche Problem und hat nun einen Maßrahmen von Landshark!


----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz verkehrt ist es nicht,  bin mit meinen 165cm nicht so groÃ.

Das ist ein 17â Rahmen, auf einem Kleineren fÃ¼hle ich mich nicht wohl, schon probiert.

Die Kurbelgarnitur ist eigentlich zu zu lang mit 175 mm wen ich den Sattel weiter nach hinten schiebe geht das sofort in die Knie, habe eine    Aerozine-Kurbel  die lÃ¤st sich dann wahlweise auf  170 â 175mm einstellen.

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## dominik-deluxe (31. Dezember 2008)

schickes kinderrad 

mit 165cm ist das halt so, ist aber trotzdem schick.


----------



## DerEismann (31. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ah ich verstehe das Problem, glaube ich!
> Die Lösung ist:
> Die Lager aus den Hollowtech-Hülsen raus nehmen und in die Shimano Adapter reindrücken!!! Ohne die Hollowtech-Gewindehülsen halt verbauen!
> Auf der Shimano Seite wird man fündig. Dort sind die Adapter für Dura-Ace und XTR aufgeführt, in der PressFit Variante!
> ...


 
Irgendwie habe ich null Durchblick.... 
Stehe ja mit meinem Epic 09 vor dem gleichen Problem...
Habe auch lange überlegt, welche Kurbel...
Nachdem die hier angesiedelte Specialized Fan Gemeinde 
meinen Grundgedanken mit einer Arizon Kurbel mit sehr viel Spot
und Buh- Rufen muniert hat, wollte ich auch die FSA Kurbel nehmen...
Aber noch wirklich so gar keinen Durchblick wie das funktioniert...
Habe zur zeit ne XT Kurbel mit Hollowtech verbaut... Was muß ich also ändern????

Ein mit fragenden blicken- der Eismann...


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Mach doch mal bitte ein Bild deines Tretlagerbereiches.
Normalerweise muss man die Adapter entfernen und dann kann man die BB30 Lager einbauen. Dann noch die Abdeckung über die Lager, Kurbel rein und fertig!
Ich finde die Aerozine sehr schick.
Leider ist mein Rennradrahmen heute doch nicht angeliefert worden, so kann ich da auch noch keine Auskunft geben!


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

[/URL]





[/URL][/IMG]




Also das "kleine" Schwarze beim ersten Bild muß raus und dafür müssen die Lager rein.
Press Fit Adapter von Shimano SM-BB-91-41A oder halt die 42 am Ende.


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Also bleiben in Zukunft die Werkzeuge zum Lösen der Innenlagerschalen im Werkzeugkoffer.
Aber man muß sich neue Werkzeuge holen, um die Lager zu entfernen, falls nötig!
Ergo die BB30 Kurbelachse ist wohl kaum kürzer, da die Lager ja an der selben Stelle im Rahmen sitzen. Nur die Adapter von Shimano oder wem auch immer, müssen halt für die BB30 Lager weichen.


----------



## DerEismann (31. Dezember 2008)

Wa ich bloß nicht verstehe, die Achse der FSA hat doch den gleichen 
Durchmesser wie Shimano und da es eine 3fach Kurbel für Mountainbikes ist, müßte sie doch eigentlich passen... 
Bei den Shimanokurbel muß auch nur ein mitgelieferter 
Abstandsring zwischen gelegt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Achsendurchmesser (wie Name schon sagt) 30mm, egal ob Shimano oder FSA.
Die "normalen" haben doch nur 24mm.


----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Hatte gehört  die Lager für die Tretgarnitur in den 09 Specialized  seien im Rahmen eingeklebt.

Scheinbar stimmt das nicht, oder ??

Kann man die Lager jetzt doch selber ausbauen ??

Und allen einen guten Rutsch.

Grüße Ike




Tag Herr Nachbar


----------



## DerEismann (31. Dezember 2008)

Hm.... Hier steht etwas anderes :-( und davon bin ich ausgegangen...

*FSA* *Kettenradgarnituren, 108 K-Force Light MTB BB-30 *

2009 kommt eine bahnbrechende FSA-Neuvorstellung, die einen revolutionären technischen Standard im Rahmenbereich repräsentiert: Das Innenlager BB-30 Ceramic. Dank seiner vergrößerten Aluminiumspindel ist unser neues K-Force Light BB-30 extrem robust und leicht  so sehr, dass es bezüglich des BB-30 Standards neue Maßstäbe beim Verhältnis von Steifigkeit zu Gewicht setzt.
_Die Vorteile des neuen BB-30 Standards:_- leichter- steifer- langlebiger- "a better ride!"
_Beschreibung & Material:_Beschreibung & Material: oversized Keramik Cartridge-Lager; MegaExo Aluminium Lagerschalengrößen; für Ø 24 mm Hohlwellen; Innenlagerschalen - BC-1.37" x 68 mm oder M36 x 70 mm
_Größen und Längen:_ 175 mm; Lochkreisdurchmesser - 104/64 mm; Übersetzung - 22/32/44 Zähne; Q-Factor - 168 mm; Kettenlinie - 50 mm 
_Finish:_ klarlackbeschichtet; Kettenblätter schwarz eloxiert + CNC silber; mit Laserlogo
_Gewicht (laut Herstellerangabe):_ 720 g (inkl. Ceramic-Innenlager)


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Vorsicht!
Du verwechselst BB30 mit "normaler" Ausführung!
Das gute Stück gibt es in 2 Ausführungen, du hast die Wahl. Ich würde BB30 nehmen.
Größere Lager=steifer, bei weniger Verschleiß

@dragon 07: Diese PressFit Hülsen sind entfernbar, dann aber nicht wieder verwendbar! Aber es gibt auch noch andere Zulieferer falls nochmal benötigt.
Für die Lager gibt es Werkzeug zum Ein- und Ausbau!


----------



## arne1907 (31. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal den Adapter komplett raus, dann siehts so aus:






Danach passt die FSA ohne Probleme ran, sämtliche benötigten Teile 
sind dabei und das gewicht unterschreitet mit 675g komplett für
alle Teile, deutlich die Herstellerangabe.














Guten Rutsch und gesundes Neues!


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Genau so isses! Danke arne!

Guten Rutsch und ebenso ein gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> @dragon 07: Diese PressFit Hülsen sind entfernbar, dann aber nicht wieder verwendbar! Aber es gibt auch noch andere Zulieferer falls nochmal benötigt.
> Für die Lager gibt es Werkzeug zum Ein- und Ausbau!




Hi

Gut das beruhigt mich ein wenig.

Noch mal für mein Verständnis.

Die  Specialized 09 Rahmen haben Werksseitig PressFit =  BB30 Lager für 24 Wellen .

Die Lassen sich mit Spezialwerkzeug austauschen.

Richtig ??

Ahhhh

Alles Klar      Danke
Grüße Ike


----------



## privilegia (31. Dezember 2008)

Herausnehmen lassen sich die Adapter sicher ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
Aber die Lager lassen sich nicht so einfach wieder ausbauen. Da brauchste das Werkzeug!


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Dezember 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Erstmal den Adapter komplett raus, dann siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Arne

Dann bestell ich mir doch gleich auch einmal die Kurbeln.

Sollte dann mal was richtig leichtes von THM kommen sehen wir mal weiter

Hast Du mal das große Blatt von deinen Kurbeln gewogen? Da müßte ja eigentlich noch etwas gehen.

Gruß & ein frohes und gesundes Jahr an ALLE!!


----------



## DerEismann (31. Dezember 2008)

Na dann steht der Bestellung ja nichts im weg 

Danke Ihr beiden.... Bei evtl. Fragen werde ich noch mal
auf euch zurück kommen ;-) (wenn ich darf)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009...
Macht sauber und bleibt gut!!!!!!

Ike.... mach heute Abend nicht zu dolle 

und immer daran denken.... Siehe Signatur....


----------



## TOM_T (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mal nachfragen, ob in diesem Thread Specialized Fahrer aus dem Großraum Stuttgart sind.

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Grüße

Tom


----------



## DerEismann (31. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens...

Hier mal die Baustelle, nachdem gestern die erste Testrunde gedreht wurde  
Wie gesagt, ist halt noch nicht fertig :-(


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Dezember 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Übrigens...
> 
> Hier mal die Baustelle, nachdem gestern die erste Testrunde gedreht wurde
> Wie gesagt, ist halt noch nicht fertig :-(



Welchen Druck fährst Du den hinten? Ich wiege +/-80kg. Ich glaube Du bist etwas schwerer

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## DerEismann (31. Dezember 2008)

Na danke für die nette Anspielung 

Fahre hinten ca. 200psi....
Ist aber ach noch nicht so richtig gut... Setup läßt sich halt nicht 
mal eben bei einer Nachmittagsspazierfahrt einstellen... 

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## Dirkinho (1. Januar 2009)

Moin Eismann,

wie ist sonst der erste Eindruck des Bikes? Habe mich gerade durch den eisigen Solling mit 22er Schnitt gequält. Falls Dein neues nen 25er Schnitt verspricht fahr ich morgen nach Korbach


----------



## privilegia (1. Januar 2009)

Liegt wohl eher am Fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (1. Januar 2009)

Und vielleicht auch ein Wenig an dessen Gewicht...

Den Dirk kann man ja fast mit nem Teelicht Röntgen


----------



## DerEismann (1. Januar 2009)

Mist.... zu früh abgedrückt.... :-(

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass das Gefährt schiebt wie ne sau...
Fährt sich sehr gut... Aber ob es jetzt wirklich so spektakulär 
besser ist als das '07 oder '08er Epic, kann ich so noch nicht sagen... 

Werde es euch wissen lassen....

Gruß und frohes neues Jahr...
derEismann


----------



## privilegia (1. Januar 2009)

Das wäre ja mal interessant!
Obwohl ich mir nach der Anschaffung meines neuen Tarmacs erstmal keinen neuen Rahmen gönnen werde!


----------



## Dirkinho (1. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Mist.... zu früh abgedrückt.... :-(
> 
> Also ich kann nur sagen, dass das Gefährt schiebt wie ne sau...
> Fährt sich sehr gut... Aber ob es jetzt wirklich so spektakulär
> ...



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, wird halt viel Marketing Brimborium gemacht. Bin gespannt wie die Brains in Sachen Haltbarkeit performen.

Zum Thema Röntgen bei Teelicht. Immerhin 73 kg bei 184 cm, aber hast schon Recht erspart mir einiges am Berg und den Sixpack für die Ladies gibts obendrein


----------



## privilegia (1. Januar 2009)

Ich gebe Dir gern was ab, wenn du mir was vom Sixpack abgibst!
Bei mir sinds halt so ca. 80kg bei 1,81. 
Was ich aber auch schon festgestellt habe, bei weniger als 78 kg leidet die Ausdauerfähigkeit!


----------



## DerEismann (1. Januar 2009)

Pah.... 73kg....
Du Lappen  Scherz beiseite..... bei 85kg sehe ich aus wie die Schwindsucht... Obendrein bin ich mit meinen jetzigen 90kg noch immer recht schnell unterwegs...
Es ist halt so eine Sache, wenn man Bodybuilding macht und zusätzlich mit dem Bike
rockt.... 
Leider macht mir mein Asthma immer wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung  

Aber Egal.... denn "Dabei is alles"


----------



## privilegia (1. Januar 2009)

YOU CAN NEVER BE TOO SPECIALIZED!!!!

Das große S rules!


----------



## Dirkinho (1. Januar 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir gern was ab, wenn du mir was vom Sixpack abgibst!
> Bei mir sinds halt so ca. 80kg bei 1,81.
> Was ich aber auch schon festgestellt habe, bei weniger als 78 kg leidet die Ausdauerfähigkeit!



Musst halt aufpassen, daß Du keine Muskelmasse verlierst. Den Vorteil höheren Gewichts könnt ihr natürlich im Downhill ausspielen, da höhere Hangabtriebskraft. Da muß ich schon mehr in die Tasten hauen, zumindest wenn der Downhill technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist. Ansonsten kann  man durch Technik und Taktik ja eventuell wieder was gut machen.


----------



## privilegia (1. Januar 2009)

Ich mag zwar auch das Bergab-Fahren, aber CC liegt mir mehr.
Es gab Zeiten da hatte ich 74-75 kg, hatte aber weniger Ausdauerfähigkeit als mit ca. 78 kg.
Für mich sind so 79 bis 80 kg ganz ok. Obwohl es im Moment etwas mehr ist. Aber zur Zeit kommt das Training etwas zu kurz! 
Fazit: Jeder hat sein "Wohlfühl"-gewicht, bei dem die optimalen sportlichen Leistungen abrufbar sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (1. Januar 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich mag zwar auch das Bergab-Fahren, aber CC liegt mir mehr.
> Es gab Zeiten da hatte ich 74-75 kg, hatte aber weniger Ausdauerfähigkeit als mit ca. 78 kg.
> Für mich sind so 79 bis 80 kg ganz ok. Obwohl es im Moment etwas mehr ist. Aber zur Zeit kommt das Training etwas zu kurz!
> Fazit: Jeder hat sein "Wohlfühl"-gewicht, bei dem die optimalen sportlichen Leistungen abrufbar sind!


 Absolut

Hatte mal 66 kg nach Alpencross und keinen richtigen Wumms mehr in den Beinen. Da hatte ich wichtige Substanz verloren.


----------



## ccpirat (1. Januar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Erstmal den Adapter komplett raus, dann siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibts die Kurbel eigentlich auch 2 Fach? Hab da bei FSA nix gefunde.


----------



## privilegia (1. Januar 2009)

Sollte es eigentlich in 44-29 auch geben!


----------



## jones (1. Januar 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Gibts die Kurbel eigentlich auch 2 Fach? Hab da bei FSA nix gefunde.



jep gibt´s fsa

(das zweite bild)


----------



## DerEismann (1. Januar 2009)

Hm....

auf der Seite ist sogar nochmal ein Videoanimation vom Einbau

Na nun muß es aber klappen 

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/bb30/


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> auf der Seite ist sogar nochmal ein Videoanimation vom Einbau
> 
> ...



Trotzdem macht mich die Breite der Achse noch etwas stutzig. Habe mir die Kurbel aber heute einmal bestellt. Wenn sie nicht paßt gibts ja noch e.ay

Welche Schrauben am Rahmen tauscht Du den noch?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (2. Januar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Welche Schrauben am Rahmen tauscht Du den noch?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


 
Hi ... 
Für die Schalthebel, Bremsgriffe, Flaschenhalter, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer habe ich Rote Aluschrauben verwendet...
Bremszangen, Vorbau, Tretkurbel(da ja noch XT Poliert und getunt) die zwei Halteschrauben am rechten Arm und an der Sattelklemme sind in Titan gekommen.... Eigentlich auch Rot... Leider volle Möhre in die Hose 
gegangen, da die Titanschrauben beim eloxieren nicht 100 % den Farbton annehmen...
Dachte mir 10% Verlust kann ich mit um, aber die Dinger sind Lila 
Also schön auf Kies gefurtzt ...
Werde nun wohl schwarz eloxierte bestellen... 
Sieht bestimmt besser aus als Lila...

Gruß, derEismann


----------



## lens83 (2. Januar 2009)

@eismann

welche größe ist der rahmen denn?
mir kommts so vor als wäre er etwas klein - einige spacer unterm vorbau und sehr langer sattelstützenauszug.


----------



## jones (2. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> ..., da die Titanschrauben beim eloxieren nicht 100 % den Farbton annehmen...[/FONT]
> Dachte mir 10% Verlust kann ich mit um, aber die Dinger sind Lila
> Also schön auf Kies gefurtzt ...
> Werde nun wohl schwarz eloxierte bestellen...
> Sieht bestimmt besser aus als Lila...



titan kann man nicht eloxieren 

aber wird sicherlich ein schönes rad - bin drauf gespannt.


----------



## DerEismann (2. Januar 2009)

jones schrieb:


> titan kann man nicht eloxieren
> 
> aber wird sicherlich ein schönes rad - bin drauf gespannt.


 

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Titanschraube-Vorbau-Lenkerklemmung-zylindrisch
Also ich frage mich, ob sie dann nur mit dem Tuschkasten angemalt werden und beim ersten Regen wieder ihre naturliche Farbe erlangen 

derEismann


----------



## DerEismann (2. Januar 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> @eismann
> 
> welche größe ist der rahmen denn?
> mir kommts so vor als wäre er etwas klein - einige spacer unterm vorbau und sehr langer sattelstützenauszug.


 

Das haben wir schon alles durch.... 
Der Rahmen ist Größe "L"
bei 1,85m Größe und einer 0,94m Schrittlänge bleibt leider nicht mehr 
soviel Oberkörper über, wenn man den Hals und Kopf dann noch abrechnet....
Ich bin vorher das Epic Expert 07 in XL gefahren und ging irgendwie auch... doch ich merke das ich jetzt am Berg viel mehr Druck auf das
Vorderrad bekomme....
Die Spacer unter dem Vorbau sind noch zum genauen einstellen.... Oder sägst du nach den ersten Kilometern gleich die Gabel ab und freust dich, wenn es hinterher vielleicht zu kurz ist???
Obendrein werde ich noch die genaue Video- und Laser- Vermessung über das Specialized Body Geometrie System auf dem Rad machen lassen
und dafür sollte man nicht schon vorher aller Möglichkeiten berauben....

Gruß, derEismann


----------



## owdtaucher (2. Januar 2009)

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure Meinung


----------



## Hänschen (2. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir der Hobel.


----------



## dragon07 (2. Januar 2009)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 152811 jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure Meinung



Hi

Aufgebaut schaut der Rahmen in rot  richtig  lecker aus. 

Was wiegtâs   den?

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## lens83 (2. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon alles durch....
> Der Rahmen ist Größe "L"
> bei 1,85m Größe und einer 0,94m Schrittlänge bleibt leider nicht mehr
> soviel Oberkörper über, wenn man den Hals und Kopf dann noch abrechnet....
> ...



kurz gesagt, bei einem xl wäre das oberrohr zu lang?


----------



## DerEismann (2. Januar 2009)

@ lens

Ja.... was bring mir ein XL Rahmen mit einem zu langen Oberrohr, 
damit der Sattel nicht so weit draußen steht(was er übrigens immer noch tat), wenn ich dann mit nem 90er Vorbau fahren muß und die Steigfähigkeit drunter leidet 

Anbei mal Fotos vom '07er Epic
Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (2. Januar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Aufgebaut schaut der Rahmen in rot  richtig  lecker aus.
> 
> ...



9,2 kg


----------



## Lateralus (3. Januar 2009)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> 9,2 kg



Warst nicht Du das mit der Menja vorher? Jedenfalls bewegt sich der Hobel in die richtige Richtung. Ich mag die Kurbel nicht - Geschmackssache. Ich würde auch kein Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig verbauen - braucht man nicht. Ich würde keine P6 verbauen - tolle Optik, aber sackschwer. Ich würde nen Toupe mal ausprobieren - ist sehr bequem, wäre optisch klasse und wesentlich leichter. Trotzdem ein schönes Rad mit noch so einigem Potential für die Zukunft


----------



## bungalo (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin hier neu im Forum und ebenfalls Neuling im Thema MTB.
Ich habe die MÃ¶glichkeit ein Specialized StumpJumper aus den 90ern fÃ¼r 50â¬ zu kaufen. Das MTB hat keine Federgabel, habe aber ein XT-Umwerfer sehen kÃ¶nnen.

Generell mÃ¶chte ich gerne wissen, ob das Rad die 50â¬ wert ist. Und ob der Rahmen eine gute Basis darstellt um ein agiles Stadt-MTB (We vielleicht auch mal Wald- und Feldwege) daraus zu machen.
Da es als gebrauchtes MTB bei einem kleinen HÃ¤ndler steht, habe ich leider kein Foto.
Aber ich habe versucht Bilder von Ã¤hnlichen StumpJumper(-Rahmen) zu finden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190276761921&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D%2B190276761921%2509%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N


Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure RatschlÃ¤ge!

gruÃ
bungalo


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Januar 2009)

eine fahhrad gibt es nicht fÃ¼r 50â¬. aber wenn du wirklich so aufs geld schaun musst, denke ich, hast du schon nen kultigen rahmen. aber ob man damit (geo) wirklich schÃ¶n fahren kann oder bremsen? wie siehts mit dem zustand aus? da kann es dir passieren, dass du mal 100â¬ reinstecken musst, damit es fÃ¤hrt  achja der rahmen ist auch nicht zum aufbauen geeignet. 
grÃ¼Ãe ben


----------



## bungalo (3. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mir das Rad nochmal genauer anschaunen, um den Zustand besser beuteilen zu können. Hab es heute quasi nur im Vorbeigehen entdeckt.

Ich habe zudem noch ein anderes MTB von Mongoose angeschaut für 90. Der Zustand ist recht ordentlich, jedoch ist ein ein älteres Rad mit Acera X Schaltung und V-Brakes von?.
Da ich ein agiles (deshalb auch gerne MTB) Rad für die Stadt suche (evtl. auch mal Feldwege und leichte Waldwege) habe ich mir auch noch ein ebenfalls älteres Crossrad der Marke Bauer angesehen. Dies hat eine Drehgriffschaltung, ich mein es war Alivio, und machte insgesamt einen guten Eindruck, da es für das Alter recht gut aussah. Das Bauer hat Cantileverbremsen und soll 150 kosten.

Jetzt habe ich also ein Specialized für 50, ein Mongoose für 90 und ein Bauer für 150 in meiner engeren Auswahl. Und dabei sind alle Räder vom Alter auf ein paar Jahre gleich würde ich schätzen. Allerdings habe ich zu Bauer-Rädern noch nicht allzuviel gelesen und frage mich wo die qualitativ anzusiedeln sind.

Habt ihr mal Erfahrungen mit Bauer gemacht?
Und welche Marke würdet ihr allein aus qualitativer Sicht empfehlen?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, da es doch sehr von Speci abweicht wäre deine Anfrage im Kaufberatungs Subforum besser aufgehoben...


----------



## bungalo (3. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich denke, da es doch sehr von Speci abweicht wäre deine Anfrage im Kaufberatungs Subforum besser aufgehoben...




Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass das zu allg. wird. Ist ja auch nur noch ein Vergleich mir Specialized drin. Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Januar 2009)

Denke da bist Du einfach besser aufgehoben, da Dir dort im Rahmen eines eigenen Threads eine konkretere Hilfe geboten werden kann.


----------



## Assfight (5. Januar 2009)

Hab seit Weihnachten jetzt des Stumpjumper Elite von 2009 und wollt vllt. so ein paar Tunningteile für's optische und für die Waage holen, aber für den schmalen Geldbeutel. Könnt ja mal bei meinen Bilder gucken und Tipps drunner schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Januar 2009)

Erstmal sehr schönes Bike.
Farbige Schräubchen oder Schnellspanner sind ja keine Großinvestition.
Ich denke mit anderen Reifen, Sattel, ggf. Kurbeln spart man für kleines Geld am Meisten.
Wenn's Budgettechnisch wieder passt würde ich Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze und Naben austauschen.


----------



## Assfight (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich find eigentlich, der Lenker sieht ganz geil aus auch mit dem Vorbau. Ja die Reifen werd ich abfahren und dann kommen Nobby Nic dran, Verschleissteile zahlt mein Vater  Mit dem Sattel bin ich soweit zufrieden der ist ohne Witz richtig bequem. Aber der Selle Italia Flite ist auch geil. Kurbel ist so eine Sache. Das ist eine von Shimano für Specialized extra angefertigte Kurbel, die Xt-Niveau hat nur halt schwerer ist ca. 50 gramm und eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen für 120  und 50 gramm sparen, denk mal dann lieber später ne Xtr. Laufräder sind steif, aber ziehen das Gewicht richtig runter, da sind auch neue Laufräder ein 'Muss' wenn sie abgefahrn sind. Für alle vorschgläge offen  Und dasnke für's Kompliment


----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2009)

Haste mal nen Link zur Ausstattungsliste? Auch gern auf der Speci-HP. Dann hagelts Tips


----------



## RockyShocky (5. Januar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Also ich find eigentlich, der Lenker sieht ganz geil aus auch mit dem Vorbau. Ja die Reifen werd ich abfahren und dann kommen Nobby Nic dran, Verschleissteile zahlt mein Vater  Mit dem Sattel bin ich soweit zufrieden der ist ohne Witz richtig bequem. Aber der Selle Italia Flite ist auch geil. Kurbel ist so eine Sache. Das ist eine von Shimano für Specialized extra angefertigte Kurbel, die Xt-Niveau hat nur halt schwerer ist ca. 50 gramm und eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen für 120  und 50 gramm sparen, denk mal dann lieber später ne Xtr. Laufräder sind steif, aber ziehen das Gewicht richtig runter, da sind auch neue Laufräder ein 'Muss' wenn sie abgefahrn sind. Für alle vorschgläge offen  Und dasnke für's Kompliment



Ich würde aus Eigenerfahrung eher bei der XT Kurbel bleiben, das bischen Gewichtsvorteil steht ganz klar im Gegensatz zu den Anschaffungskosten und den Betriebskosten (schonmal geschaut,was Ersatzkettenblätter für ne XTR kosten ?     )

Wenn schon dann richtig "unvernünftig" und ne Clavicula     dran (wenn es der Einsatzbereich zuläßt ...)


----------



## Assfight (5. Januar 2009)

Gerne gibts die Liste 
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39191&eid=95

Ja also ich bin gestern 16 geworden und dann ne Clavicula Nunja Verschleißteile krieg ich halt von meinem Vater bezahlt aber denk mal das ich höchsten mit viel Ach und Krach ne Xtr von dem kriegen werde. Nur Kettenblattschrauben, würden ja auch schon was her machen, nur welche Farbe würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## RockyShocky (5. Januar 2009)

Ok,dann lassen wir das aber doch lieber erstmal mit ´ner Clavi  

Fang nur nicht zu extrem an zu tunen, sonst bist du auch bald ein INFIZIERTER !!!! 
Und dann ist alles zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2009)

Aalso, dann wollen wir mal. Ãbrigens sehr schÃ¶nes Bike.

1. Verstellst Du oft Deine SattelhÃ¶he? Ich nie und daher wÃ¼rde ich zu einer Klemme OHNE Schnellspanner raten. Gibt ne Menge leichter Alu-Klemmen. Oder Du nimmt etwas (wirklich nur etwas) mehr Geld in die Hand und lÃ¤sst Dir von einem User hier ne Carbonschelle basteln. Wiegt ganze 5-6 g. Der Schnellspanner an Deinem Bike wiegt sicherlich um 40 g.

2. Kassette ist sehr biliges Zeug. Da kannste locker sparen durch ne XT-Kassette. Als Kette ne 10fach XTR und das Kettenschloss der jetzt verbauten weiter nutzen. Kostenpunkt: ca. 45 â¬.

3. Pedale. Funktionell sind die Shimano-Teile absolut. Nur nicht leicht. Ich fahre momentan Ritchey V4 pro. Halten bei mir klasse und wiegen nur 270 g insgesamt. Deine Shimpansos kommen locker auf 400 - 450 g. Kostenpunkt: ca. 50 Schleifen. Oder Eggbeater. Kosten auf gleichem Geiwchtsniveau wie meine Ritcheys gegen 90 Euro.

4. Vorbau und Lenker. WÃ¼rde ich sofort raushauen. Sehen zwar gut aus, sind haltbar, aber sackschwer. Meine Wahl wÃ¤re aufgrund der Allmountain-Ausrichtung ein Syntace F119 und dazu nen Lowrizer, gern auch aus Carbon. Kostenpunkt: ca. 200 â¬ (je nach gewÃ¤hltem Lenker), dafÃ¼r aber schÃ¶ner, leichter und nicht weniger haltbar. FÃ¼r eine genaue Gewichtsersparnis mÃ¼ssteste mal Deine Komponenten auf ne Wage legen.

5. Kurbel - muss weg. Und wenn dann direkt XTR. Und es gibt auch bezahlbare NachrÃ¼stblÃ¤tter, die sogar nicht leichter sind als die originalen. Ich wÃ¼rde daher auch keine Kurbelschrauben fÃ¼r die aktuelle holen - kommt eh weg. An der neuen Kurbel ist dann auch direkt ein neues Innenlager bei, das auch leichter ist. Schau doch mal im Bikemarkt nach ner leicht gebrauchten - muss ja nicht neu sein.

6.  Sattel muss unbedingt weg. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie bequem mein Toupe Team von Speci ist. Ist der leichteste von denen, aber trotzdem total bequem. Und der wÃ¼rde sicherlich um 130-200 g sparen. Kostenpunkt: 100 â¬.

7. Schalthebel - ich wÃ¼rde eh nur noch Drehgriffe fahren wollen, aber in Deinem Fall gibts auch schÃ¶ne XTR-Hebel

8. Dann noch Reifen, LaufrÃ¤der...und schon haste fast ein neuen Hobel zu Hause stehen


----------



## Assfight (5. Januar 2009)

Haltet ihr was vol Ztr Laufräder? Also die sind ja recht günstig, aber auch leicht. Und welche dienen für den All-Mountain, Tour einstaz? Hab den Link direkt auch mal parat: http://www.notubes.com/


----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2009)

Noch was vergessen - Sattelstütze. Da sollte ne leichtere ran. Die verbaute ist sehr schwer. Thomson Elite für 50  ausm Netz oder ne Masterpiece, wenn das geld dafür da ist. Kostet ca. 110 . Dazu ein Titanschraubenkit (schau mal in den Bikemarkt!!), schon wiegt Deine MP 180 g und das sind sicherlich 70 g weniger als die aktuelle.


----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Haltet ihr was vol Ztr Laufräder? Also die sind ja recht günstig, aber auch leicht. Und welche dienen für den All-Mountain, Tour einstaz? Hab den Link direkt auch mal parat: http://www.notubes.com/



Denk erstmal über den Rest nach - LR sind sehr teuer. Vernünftige LRS mit Notubes-Felgen liegen schnell bei 600-1000  je nach Komponenten.


----------



## Assfight (5. Januar 2009)

:-O Okay denk mal so das ein oder andere lässt sich einrichten, aber bei dem Lenker seh ich alles recht kritisch. Obwohl es gibt ja auch von Ritchey nen guten Carbonlenker in weiß, auf jedenfall nen weißer Ritcheylenker wäre auf jedenfall ne Überlegung wert. Vorbau denk ich mal werd ich wechseln!Also die Kurbel wollt ich erstmal abfahren, denkmal über 10 000 dürfte sie halten, schätzt mal dieses Jahr spätestens Anfang für die nächste Saison kommt dann eine neue Kurbel dran. Ja Laufräder denk ich sollten auf jedenfall über 600  Investition schon drin sein! Also welche ich richtig geil finde sind die Dt Swiss ex 1750, Mavic Crossmaxx St oder halt Costumade bei No tubes, was denkt ihr? Denkmal Laufräder sind spätestens diese Saison noch drinne.


----------



## Lateralus (5. Januar 2009)

System-LRS sind immer custom-Versionen unterlegen. Ausser in der Optik. Aber Gewicht, Preis, Haltbarkeit und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gehen Custom einfach besser. Sicher sind ZTRs gut, aber auch nur mit entprechenden Naben und Speichen. Da kommt es sehr auf Deinen Fahrstilan, auf Dein Gewicht, Deinen Geldbeutel...da mach lieber einen extra Fred im LRS-Forum auf und hör auf die Spezis dort, vor allem auf felixthewolf. Und Zentrator. Die beiden haben richtig Ahnung.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Januar 2009)

Bin auch am überlegen was ich als nächstes tausche nach F99 und Duraflite Carbon, entweder ein SLR mit einer Easton EA90 Zero oder XTR Kurbel mit XTR Umwerfer. Denke mal mit Sattel und Stütze hole ich erstmal mehr heraus.


----------



## Assfight (5. Januar 2009)

Ja also so wie meine Sattelstütze aussieht, kann ich bei mir bei der Sattelstütze viel rausholen.


----------



## Jobo21 (5. Januar 2009)

Mit einer Masterpiece Sattelstütze wäre ich vorsichtig. Meine (vom HT) war mit 350mm zu kurz. Da ist ja am Sitzrohr hinten so ein Loch. So weit muss die Stütze mindestens rein.(hört sich irgendwie komisch an  )

Sonst ganz klar eine Elite (Setback), macht gewichtstechnisch nicht allzuviel zur originalen), aber optisch einfach die schönste für speci (natürlich meine eigene Meinung)

Kurbel: ganz klar XT, die FC-M542 die verbaut ist ,wiegt 955gr. Die XT 855gt.
Also 100gr. Unterschied.

Kassette: XT

Vorbau: Syntace F119 oder bisschen schwerer aber schön: Thomson X4

Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon

Sattel: Entweder Toupe oder Phenom.
Mir passt der Toupe nicht, dafür der Phenom umso besser. Der originale passte aber auch.


----------



## RockyShocky (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe die selbe Stütze gegen die Elite getauscht (410mm Ausführung und da liegt das Gewicht zur Spezi etwa identisch...).
Was wiegt die Elite denn in 350mm ?
Dann weiß ich auch, ob sich das Kürzen lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (5. Januar 2009)

Also hier mal nen Paar links zum Schnuppern....

Felgen : http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...wiss-240S-Disc-XR-42d-Laufradsatz::10782.html und die haben auch ganz lecker andere Sachen im Angebot.

Unter www.fun-corner.de findest Du auch immer sehr gute Angebote 
und ne sehr gute Beratung...

Für Leichtbau guckst'u unter www.nano-bike-parts.de
Dort gibt es jede menge Sachen zum leichter machen.


Und nun viel Spaß beim Surfen 

Gruß vom Eismann


----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

Die 4.2d gibts doch auch in weiß, oder?


----------



## DerEismann (6. Januar 2009)

Ja.... gibt es....
Vielleicht suchst Du auch mal unter google....
Du wirst sehen, da gibt es viele Antworten noch schneller 
Manchmal ist auch ein wenig Eigeninitiative gefragt...

Gruß aus dem schei$$e kalten Solling...

DerEismann


----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

Welche Notubes Felge, ist für den All-Mountain Einsatz?

http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht die Flow? Oder Arch? Muss doch der Notubes-Seite zu entnehmen sein. 355, Race und Olympic sind jedenfalls Ma/CC-Felgen. Wenn Du nicht zu schwer bist, kannste auch ne Olympic dafür nehmen, nur ist die recht schmal und breitere Reifen als 2.25 sind auf gar keinen Fall möglich.


----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

Breitere Reifen spricht ja wieder für breiteres Gewicht 
Ja mit 70kg in vollen Bikeklamotten könnte schon hinkommen. Welche Naben sind zu empfehelen? Dt Swiss, Hope, American Classics?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Breitere Reifen spricht ja wieder für breiteres Gewicht
> Ja mit 70kg in vollen Bikeklamotten könnte schon hinkommen. Welche Naben sind zu empfehelen? Dt Swiss, Hope, American Classics?



Hope sind schwer und sollen Lagerprobleme haben, AC spaltet die Community, DT sind sicherlich "mittelleicht" und "mittelteuer". Ich werde meinen nächsten LRS mit Tune King/Kong aufbauen lassen. Ist oftmals reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

Ja, nur die Tune sind recht teuer oder?


----------



## climbersp (6. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß sogar das die Hope zuverlässiger und robuster sind.
Frag mal einen Laufradbauer. 
Allerdings sind diese natürlich schwerer als die Tune.
Gib einfach mal Hope II in die Suchmaske ein oder
unterhalte dich mit felixthewolf.

ciao climbersp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

climbersp schrieb:


> Ich weiß sogar das die Hope zuverlässiger und robuster sind.
> Frag mal einen Laufradbauer.
> Allerdings sind diese natürlich schwerer als die Tune.
> Gib einfach mal Hope II in die Suchmaske ein oder
> ...



Felixthewolf ist kontaktiert 
Schönes Bike


----------



## climbersp (6. Januar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Felixthewolf ist kontaktiert
> Schönes Bike



Danke, warte aber noch auf meine neuen Laufräder. 
Nach dem Winter ist noch einiges am Bike verändert. 

ciao climbersp


----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

Welche sind vorgesehen?


----------



## climbersp (6. Januar 2009)

Sattelstütze, Lenkergriffe, Schnellspanner, Laufräder, Reifen, div. Schräubchen usw.

ciao climbersp


----------



## Assfight (6. Januar 2009)

Welche Laufräder vorgesehen sind meinte ich


----------



## climbersp (6. Januar 2009)

ach so,

ZTR 355 + HopeII + Messerspeichen + Tubeless Kit 

ciao climbersp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt gibt es erst mal wieder ein Foto:




Vorläufige Teileliste:

Rahmen:	Epic FSR M5 2007	2850g	
Dämpfer:	Specialized Fox Brain Fade	0	
Steuersatz:	Cane Creek	0	
Gabel:	Magura Durin SL incl. Kralle	1335g	
Vorbau:	Syntace F99	106g	
Lenker:	Syntace Duraflite Carbon incl. Bar Plugs	145g	
Bar Ends:	Tune RH1	62g	
Griffe:	Schaumstoff	17g	
Bremse Vorne:	Avid Juicy 7, G2 Clean Sweep, 160mm Rotor	430g	
Bremse Hinten:	Avid Juicy 7, G2 Clean Sweep, 160mm Rotor	453g	
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR FD-M 971	145g	
Schaltwerk:	Sram X0 Medium Cage	192g	
Schalthebel:	Sram X0 Twister	198g	
Cassette:	Shimano 7700 Dura Ace, 12-27	180g	
Kette:	KMC X-9 SL	248g	
Kurbel mit Innenlager:	Aerozine X12-SL-A3 	728g	
Pedale:	Xpedo Ti/Ti	210g	
Felgen:	No Tubes Olympic Disc	1365g	
Nabe Vorne:	Tune King 28 Loch	0	
Nabe Hinten:	Tune Kong Superscharf 32 Loch	0	
Speichen:	DT Swiss Aerolite, Alu Nippel	0	
Schnellspanner:	Tune AC 16/17	56g	
Reifen:	Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0	631g	
Schläuche:	Schwalbe XX-Light	202g	
Flaschenhalter:	ZC-Carbon	24g	
Sattel:	Tune Speedneedle Leder weiß	96g	
Sattelstütze:	Syntace P6	208g	
Sattelklemme:	Tune Würger Skyline	5g	
Kettenstrebenschutz:	Specialized Neopren	40	

Gesamtgewicht:		9926g

Sobald die Formula R1 auf den Aftermarkt zu haben ist, kommt die Juicy 7 weg.


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir super  ! So wie es aussieht werde ich mein Epic wohl auch noch 1 Jahr fahren (Will den Rahmen zwar verkaufen, aber halt nicht unter Wert!). 

Wie bist du denn mit der Durin SL zufrieden? und wie hoch baut die 100ter? Ich wollte vielleicht eine 80iger fahren, da sich das mit meiner Pace 80mm auch beser angefühlt hat mit der Reba WC 105mm.

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wieso wiegt der Rahmen so viel ? Mein Epic Carbon aus 2008 wiegt in "L" mit Steuersatz knapp  2413g ?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. Januar 2009)

Zu der Durin kann ich dir noch nichts sagen. Hab noch keine Probefahrt gemacht.
Einbauhöhe mitte Achse bis Gabelkonus ist 470mm.

Leichter hab ich ihn halt nicht gewogen. Ist ja auch der Alurahmen.


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2009)

Endlich ist er da!

Zwar kein Offroad, aber ein Specialized!!!








Ausgestattet mit Campa Record, FSA SLK Light und zur Zeit noch Ksyrium Equipe.
Diese werden noch gegen Fulcrum Racing 1 getauscht!

Der Tarmac SL ist übrigens gegenüber dem Tarmac SL2 "nur" 100g schwerer, bei 800 Euronen weniger Anschaffungskosten!


----------



## ccpirat (7. Januar 2009)

Da hat sogar die Katze Spaß...


----------



## escezet (7. Januar 2009)

wie groß ist dann der Gewichtsunterschied zum tarmac comp?


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube der Comp wiegt so 1400g.
Der Pro SL so 1200g.
Der Pro SL 2 so 1100g.

Meine Gabel wiegt gekürzt 357g.


----------



## Assfight (7. Januar 2009)

Die Thomson Elite gibts nicht im 34.9 mm Größe


----------



## privilegia (7. Januar 2009)

Wofür brauchst du ein Elite in 34,9mm????
Für den Stumpi kanns nicht sein!


----------



## jiri (7. Januar 2009)

Was willst du mit 34,9 am Spezi? Da ist es 30,9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (7. Januar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Die Thomson Elite gibts nicht im 34.9 mm Größe



Die Klemme wird 34,9 sein... die Stütze ist 30,9 und da gibt´s die Elite....


----------



## climbersp (7. Januar 2009)

mein Thomson Elite steht demnächst zum Verkauf. 

climbersp


----------



## escezet (7. Januar 2009)

bei 1400g kann ich ja auch gleich nen billigeren allez alu rahrenset nehmen-_-  versteh ich nicht ganz wie da über 200gramm Mehrgewicht zustande kommen


----------



## Assfight (7. Januar 2009)

climbersp schrieb:


> mein Thomson Elite steht demnächst zum Verkauf.
> 
> climbersp



Sag mir mal bitte die Maße und was du willst


----------



## climbersp (7. Januar 2009)

PN ist raus.

ciao climbersp


----------



## redbyte (8. Januar 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> System-LRS sind immer custom-Versionen unterlegen. Ausser in der Optik. Aber Gewicht, Preis, Haltbarkeit und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gehen Custom einfach besser. Sicher sind ZTRs gut, aber auch nur mit entprechenden Naben und Speichen. Da kommt es sehr auf Deinen Fahrstilan, auf Dein Gewicht, Deinen Geldbeutel...da mach lieber einen extra Fred im LRS-Forum auf und hör auf die Spezis dort, vor allem auf felixthewolf. Und Zentrator. Die beiden haben richtig Ahnung.



Und Diesel sind immer besser als Benziner. 

Dieses Vorurteil hält sich leider hartnäckig, wird aber dadurch trotzdem nicht wahr.

Es gibt hier genug Freds zu dem Thema, diese Pauschalaussage ist definitiv quatsch. Es gibt gute Gründe für beides: Custom und System, ganz unabhängig von der Optik.

Je nach Einsatzzweck können System-LRS vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unerreichbar gut sein.


----------



## Lateralus (8. Januar 2009)

redbyte schrieb:


> Und Diesel sind immer besser als Benziner.
> 
> Dieses Vorurteil hÃ¤lt sich leider hartnÃ¤ckig, wird aber dadurch trotzdem nicht wahr.
> 
> ...




Aha. Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was das P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis eines Sys-LRS mit meiner Aussage zu tun hat, aber evtl erlÃ¤uterst Du mal Deine Aussage etwas.

Oder konkret: liste doch mal Pro und Contra von Custom- und System-LRS auf und mach einmal deutlich, an welcher Stelle System-LRS besser sind. Selbst im Bereich 150 â¬ gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund, Sys zu kaufen. Und je teurer die Geschichte wird, umso leichter ist es, einen bei gleichem Preis steiferen, leichteren und haltbareren Custom-LRS zu bauen.


----------



## tranquillity (8. Januar 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es erst mal wieder ein Foto:
> [...]
> Gabel:	Magura Durin SL incl. Kralle	1335g
> Reifen:	Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0	631g



Schönes Bike! Hoffe mal, dass du mit der Gabel richtig liegst. Ich bin letzte Saison mit der "normalen" Durin gefahren und war ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich glücklich damit. Die Gabel passt m.E. nicht gut zum Hinterbau des Epic, da zu starke Druckstufe. Bin mal gespannt auf deine Berichte. Naja, und die Reifen sind aber wohl nur für die Waage montiert. Die kann "man nur auf der Rolle gebrauchen" (Zitat  ) oder auf der Straße.


----------



## redbyte (9. Januar 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Aha. Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was das P/L-Verhältnis eines Sys-LRS mit meiner Aussage zu tun hat, aber evtl erläuterst Du mal Deine Aussage etwas.


Jetzt willst du mich veräppeln oder? 

Du hast doch selbst das Merkmal P/L aufgeführt.

Also mal genauer:

Die "Leistung" eines LRS ist per se nicht definiert, sondern setzt sich aus einer Menge von quantifizierbaren Eigenschaften zusammen. Du hast davon einige aufgezählt, wie Zitat "Gewicht, Preis, Haltbarkeit und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis"

Genau genommen werden hier schon Attribute und Ergebnisse vermischt. Um das P/L-Verhältnis zu ermitteln brauchen wir den Preis (hast du als Eigenschaft genannt) und die Leistung. Diese setzt sich, wie gesagt, aus bewertbaren Eigenschaften zusammen, der Preis und PL können allerdings nicht darin enthalten sein.

Wir definieren also gemeinsam die Leistung eines LRS mal beispielsweise als ein Tupel aus 

*{Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Dauerhaltbarkeit, Optik, Stabilität, UST}.*

Weitere Eigenschaften wie Freilauf Ja/nein, Achsaufnahme etc. wären denkbar, aber die lassen wir jetzt mal großzügig weg.

Die quantifizierten Werte dieser Eigenschaften gewichtet jetzt jeder Interessent nach seinen persönlichen Zielen. Für den einen ist Gewicht sehr wichtig, aber die Optik fast egal, der eine will unbedingt UST etc.

Jetzt integrierst du die diskreten Werte und bekommst ein Ergebnis. Den Preis dividierst du dadurch. Ergebnis: Dein individuelles P/L-Verhältnis für einen LRS. Jetzt noch schön vergleichen und schauen, wer gewinnt. 




Lateralus schrieb:


> Oder konkret: liste doch mal Pro und Contra von Custom- und System-LRS auf und mach einmal deutlich, an welcher Stelle System-LRS besser sind. Selbst im Bereich 150  gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund, Sys zu kaufen. Und je teurer die Geschichte wird, umso leichter ist es, einen bei gleichem Preis steiferen, leichteren und haltbareren Custom-LRS zu bauen.



Ein guter Einstieg wäre das hier. Achtung, ist etwas 'provokant'. Es lohnt sich auch, die anderen Posts zu lesen.

Die meisten o.a. Attribute kann jeder selbst bestimmen. Ich behaupte: Bei der Steifigkeit ist das fast unmöglich. Der Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Gabeln ist IMO größer. Krass ist der Unterschied zu einer Starrgabel. Da merkt man von den Steifigkeitsunterschieden zwischen LRS nix mehr.

Dazu müssen wir auf die Testergebnisse unserer viel gescholtenen Hochglanzmagazine zurückgreifen, die übrigens besser sind, als ihr Ruf, vergleicht man mal mit internationalen Produktionen. Hier erinnere ich mich an einen Testsieg von Mavic Crossride, die leicht, steif und UST-kompatibel waren, für ca. 250,- (?) Tacken. Der XTR-System-LRS und die Mavic SLR haben dort auch immer vergleichsweise gut abgeschnitten. Die DT-Swiss LRS waren AFAIR ziemlich weich.

DT Swiss-Felgen gehen sowieso gar nicht, wenn man mit Milch oder UST fahren will. Fährt in unserem Team kein Mensch mehr. Verstehe nicht, wie die 8(!) Jahre nach der Erfindung von UST keinen amtlichen LRS dafür bieten.

UST ist für mich ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium. Ich habe mir einen tollen LRS mit 240S, CX Ray und ZTR Arch aufgebaut, aber die Fummelei mit dem Klebeband und dem ewig undichten Ventil ist nervig. Bei UST: Mantel drauf, Milch rein, fertig. Geschweige, du hast ein Problem mit Speiche oder Nippel. Dann musst du den ganzen Kram rausnehmen und die Prozedur von vorne starten. Super nervig. Bei einer UST-Felge kein Problem.

Wer also mit Milch oder UST fahren will, dem würde ich derzeit den XT-LRS für 299,- empfehlen, 1670 gr., gute Optik, steif. Oder den Crossride. Wem Optik und UST egal ist, der kommt oft mit einem individuell aufgebauten LRS besser weg.

Es kann also beides sinnvoll sein.

Das soll erstmal genügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (9. Januar 2009)

ich erinnere:

*Specialized Sammelthread*

das ganze laufrad-gedöns gehört doch nicht hierher
zu den die seitenlangen posts sag ich lieber mal nichts...


----------



## privilegia (9. Januar 2009)

@redbyte: Sehr guter Post! Sowas gehört auch mal hierein!  Das interessiert doch alle die in Zukunft mal so etwas planen!


----------



## crossmäxer (11. Januar 2009)

Bilder aus julmtb.com


----------



## ccpirat (11. Januar 2009)

schön zusehen das es mit der SID doch nicht so bescheiden aussieht. Bau es nämlich auch so auf.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Januar 2009)

Die weisse SID schaut an dem Rad mal richtig bescheiden aus, sonst aber schön.

Edit: Wie schön, daß Geschmäcker verschieden sein können 
Ich fände eine schwarze SID schöner. So würde ich zumindest noch einen weissen Phenom SL oder Toupe verbauen, um es optisch etwas mehr auszugleichen.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Januar 2009)

harharhar zeitgleiche postings um 12:01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Häußler__ (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

werde jetzt mal schnell das Thema wechseln. Habe mir 08/08 ein Epic Expert( schwarz mit roten tribals) gekauft. Bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Habe auch gleich beim Neukauf ein paar Teile tauschen lassen. Das einzige was ich damals vergessen habe sind die Laufräder. Habe den Original LRS von Specialized, DT Swiss 420 L + Speci naben hinten und vorne. Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer dieser ist und was für Erfahrungen man hat.
Würde gerne auf einen System LRS Mavic umrüsten. da ich ein schwerer Fahrer ( ca.90 kg )  fällt schon mal SLR und Co. weg.
Mein gedanke wäre Crossride in Silber bzw. schwarz.
Fahre sehr viel Marathon und jährlich auch über die Alpen.
Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## privilegia (11. Januar 2009)

Lies doch bitte mal die Postings weiter oben.
Thema System LRS vs. Custom LRS

Ich selber fahre DT 240 s mit DT Revolution und 4.2 Felgen.
Dieser ist aber für dich wohl nicht geeignet angesichts deines Gewichts.
Empfehlen würde ich den aktuellen XT System LRS. Gutes Gewicht, steif und günstig!

Dein aktueller LRS ist nicht der leichteste, wird wohl so um die 1800g haben.
ABER er ist gerade wegen deines Gewichts sehr stabil!


----------



## Häußler__ (11. Januar 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Lies doch bitte mal die Postings weiter oben.
> Thema System LRS vs. Custom LRS
> 
> Ich selber fahre DT 240 s mit DT Revolution und 4.2 Felgen.
> ...


 
Danke ertsmal für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn mein jetztiger LRS um die 1800g wiegt brauche ich natürlich nicht auf Crossride umrüsten da diese ca.150g schwerer sind. Kann dies aber nicht ganz glauben


----------



## privilegia (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe von meinem Kumpel einen ähnlichen LRS aus einem Epic Marathon Carbon zur Verfügung gehabt. Dessen Gewicht bei gleichen Naben und Speichen lag bei ca. 1850g. (Felgen waren übrigens 819 UST Mavics)
Meine Empfehlung erst einmal deinen LRS behalten.
Selbst bei meinem LRS (siehe oben) und ca. 82 kg durchschnittliches Gewicht des Fahrers ist auch das Nachzentrieren ab und an angesagt!!! Und ich mute meinem Epic auch ne Menge zu!


----------



## zauberer# (11. Januar 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Habe den Original LRS von Specialized, DT Swiss 420 L + Speci naben hinten und vorne. Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer dieser ist...




vorne 808g
hinten 1031g

zusammen 1.839 Tonnen


----------



## Häußler__ (11. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Verzichte auch dem nach auf den MavicLRS.
Was bestimmt nicht falsch wäre ist der Tausch der Reifen. Habe dort ebenso die original Speci Reifen drauf in 2,1. Möchte hinten und vorne RR. Bin im technischen gut deshalb vorne auch den RR statt dem NN.

Kann ich eigentlich den original Speci Vorbau auch umdrehen ala Ritchey WCS ???. Habe das Problem das trotz dem verstellbereich er mir immer noch zu Steil ist. Wenn nein, was für eine Alternative würdet ihr mir empfehlen ???


----------



## Mickenelli (11. Januar 2009)

hey,

kurze frage: 

hab eben bei nem big hit gesehen, dass das vorne 26zoll und hinten 24zoll reifen hat, war en älteres modell.

worin liegen da die vor-/nachteile? bei den neuen ist das doch nichtmehr oder?


----------



## 007ike (11. Januar 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Verzichte auch dem nach auf den MavicLRS.
> Was bestimmt nicht falsch wäre ist der Tausch der Reifen. Habe dort ebenso die original Speci Reifen drauf in 2,1. Möchte hinten und vorne RR. Bin im technischen gut deshalb vorne auch den RR statt dem NN.
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich den original Speci Vorbau auch umdrehen ala Ritchey WCS ???. Habe das Problem das trotz dem verstellbereich er mir immer noch zu Steil ist. Wenn nein, was für eine Alternative würdet ihr mir empfehlen ???



die Reifen zu wechseln ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Ich würde diese jedoch erst einemal runter fahren. RR vorne und hinten finde ich besser wie NN vorne und RR hinten. 
Der Specialized Vorbau kann nicht negativ eingebaut werden. Der hat eine Hülse mit dem zwei Winkel eingestellt werden können. Umdrehen geht daher nicht.
Fahre inzwischen einen negativ montierten F99 mit Flatbar, gefällt mir besser als dieser Chopperlenker, der da montiert ist.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (11. Januar 2009)

@ crossmäxxer

wie groß sollen den die scheiben sein 140?
sehen so klein aus


aber schönes bike


----------



## dragon07 (11. Januar 2009)

crossmÃ¤xer schrieb:


> Bilder aus julmtb.com



Hi
Find  das ist ein schÃ¶ner Aufbau.

Welch RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ist dein Bike ??

Was wiegtâs ?

 Wie ist das Bremsverhalten der Marta mit den Scheiben ?

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Januar 2009)

Es ist doch gar nicht Crossmäxer's Bike, hatte er doch schon geschrieben 

---



Häußler schrieb:


> Danke ertsmal für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn mein jetztiger LRS um die 1800g wiegt brauche ich natürlich nicht auf Crossride umrüsten da diese ca.150g schwerer sind. Kann dies aber nicht ganz glauben



Bei 90kg würde ich die Crossride auch nicht empfehlen. Ich wiege bei 187 gute 80kg und empfinde die schon als etwas wabbelig...


----------



## dragon07 (11. Januar 2009)

ups


----------



## redbyte (11. Januar 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> Der Specialized Vorbau kann nicht negativ eingebaut werden. Der hat eine Hülse mit dem zwei Winkel eingestellt werden können. Umdrehen geht daher nicht.
> Fahre inzwischen einen negativ montierten F99 mit Flatbar, gefällt mir besser als dieser Chopperlenker, der da montiert ist.



Stimmt (zumindest bei denen, die ich kenne) so nicht.

Durch drehen der Hülse kannst du einmal -8/+16 Grad einstellen, wenn du den Vorbau drehst und die Hülse anders herum wieder einsetzt, dann kannst du +8/-16 Grad einstellen.

Schon sehr praktisch, leider ist der Vorbau recht schwer.


----------



## crossmäxer (13. Januar 2009)

danke tyler


----------



## Häußler__ (13. Januar 2009)

was haltet ihr davon ??? ich weiß 110 mm sehr lang aber ich liebe es gestreckt 


*- PRO PLT Vorbau*
*- Durchmesser für Lenkerklemmung: 31,6*
*- Länge: 110 mm*
*- Winkel: +/- 10 Grad*
*- Gewicht: 128 g *


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Januar 2009)

Gut, daß Du in den 90ern keine Vorbauten gesehen hast...


----------



## Häußler__ (13. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Gut, daß Du in den 90ern keine Vorbauten gesehen hast...


 

 Hier im Forum habe ich schon ein bild gesehen im Verhältnis 1:2
Ist schon eine eigene Geschmacksrichtung


----------



## Danimal (13. Januar 2009)

110mm finde ich nicht zu lang...


----------



## Rseven (15. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,
gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich für mein Alu s-works HT ne 34,9er sattelklemme brauche Baujahr?
danke schon im Voraus, 
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Januar 2009)

ja 34,9 was meinst du mit baujahr?


----------



## Rseven (15. Januar 2009)

hi, sorry
da war die hand schneller, als der kopf
ich wollte sagen baujahr 2002.


----------



## sniper1976 (17. Januar 2009)

Mal was älteres...
EZ 2006
MJ 2005


----------



## fritzbox (17. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand das Gewicht eines 2009er Alu Epics in Größe L wenn möglich nur das Rahmengewicht


----------



## Häußler__ (17. Januar 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> 110mm finde ich nicht zu lang...


 

Habe den Vorbau gekauft und gleich mal aufgebaut. Er ist definitiv nicht zu lang aber sehr leicht im vergleich mit Original Speci Vorbau. Sitze jetzt sehr sportlich drauf, ist ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl.

Mache demnächst mal Fotos


----------



## nexx (18. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder eins von der Stange: FSRxc Expert. Ist jetzt 4 Tage bei mir und ich finds prima! 

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=40121&eid=95 in XL. Hab 1600,- für Bike, Helm, Schuhe, Handschuhe, Tacho und Flaschenhalter gezahlt, Händler hat gut mit sich reden lassen.






(Jaja, crappy Foto...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (18. Januar 2009)

Gewicht?


----------



## nexx (18. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Auf der Herstellersite stehts nicht und ich habs noch nicht gewogen. Irgendwas zwischen 12 und 14 kg denk ich mal 

Edit: Gerade nen Test aus der BIKE 04/08 des 2008er Modells gefunden, das ist da mit 12,35kg angegeben. So um den Dreh wird das 2009er dann wohl auch liegen.


----------



## planetsmasher (20. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen!
hab mich in diesen Teil des Forums zum ersten mal verlaufen.
Grund ist das Paket das ich am Freitag vom Zoll geholt habe.

Und drin war das Baby hier:




und jetzt überleg ich mir so nach und nach was drangeschraubt werden soll. Aufbau als All Mountain, also eher leichter als heavy duty. hab nicht vor in meinem Alter noch zum Kantenklatscher zu mutieren

Tipps zum Aufbau sind stark erwünscht.
Antrieb X9/X0, evtl. ein bisschen Carbon.
In Sachen Gabel tendiere ich stark Richtung All Mountain. 


Also lasst mal was lesen.

Gruss

PS


----------



## Lateralus (20. Januar 2009)

Budget, Gewicht, evtl schon vorhandene Teile, Markenvolieben vorhanden?


----------



## planetsmasher (20. Januar 2009)

Budget: naja so viel wie halt notwendig ist für nen "vernünftigen" Aufbau. wenns irgendwie günstig geht bin ich auch nicht böse
Systemgewicht inkl. 2 Liter Camelbak so um die 90 kg 
vorhanden ist led. ein X0 Umwerfer. 
Meine Markenvorlieben beschränken sich auf Schneider Weisse und Lucky Strike.  und in sachen bikeparts find ich hope bzw. deren gold-elox ganz cool. bin mir aber nicht sicher wie das am grauen rahmen aussehen könnte. hat da zufällig schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht. Evtl. Pics?


----------



## flix f (20. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Budget: naja so viel wie halt notwendig ist für nen "vernünftigen" Aufbau.
> 
> 
> X umwerfer gibt es nicht! - umwerfer immer Shimano Sram kommt da nicht mit Schaltung ist egal ob XT/ XTR oder X9 oder X0 - wobei shimano günstiger ist
> ...


----------



## Lateralus (21. Januar 2009)

Dann wollen wir mal:

Gabel -> hab von AM-Gabeln keine Ahnung. Würde aber irgendwas von Rockshox empfehlen, da sehr gut selbst zu warten. Evtl ne Pike , dann aber die leichteste (454). Hat auch ne Steckachse.
LRS -> Wenns Steckachse sein soll, würde ich auch Hope Pro 2 empfehlen. Ich fänd rote Anbauteile klasse an dem Rahmen. Rote Alunippel, Supercomps, ZTR Flow. Wenn Du Louise und XT nimmst, würde ich Naben und Nippel in silber nehmen. Oder Speichen und Nippel schwarz und Felge in silber, wenns das gibt.
Vorbau -> Syntace F119 (31.8er Klemmung)
Lenker -> Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon
Stütze -> Thomson Elite
Schaltgruppe 
-> Vorliebe Drehgriffe -> X.O Twister und Schaltwerk, XT(R) Umwerfer, XT Kette und Kassette
-> Vorliebe Rapidfire -> XT(R) Schaltwerk und RF und Umwerfer, XT Kette und Kassette
Bremsen -> Magura Louise BAT (silber passt gut zur XT-Gruppe und im Problemfall gibts ne Menge Magura-Händler)


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Januar 2009)

Guten Tach allerseits!

Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen Tipps!
an die Pike hab ich gar nicht gedacht, die wär echt ne Alternative. Mal sehen.
Ritchey und Syntace Parts sind sicherlich prima, aber irgendwie find ich die net so sexy.
Thomson braucht man nicht zu diskutieren evtl. aber dann auch den Vorbau dazu. Finde es stimmiger wen da der gleiche Hersteller zum Einsatz kommt. 
Was für Alternativen zum unvermeidlichen Chris King Steuersatz werden empfohlen?
An rote Farbtupfer hab ich nat. auch schon gedacht, fands aber irgendwie zu naheliegend. Ich komm nicht vom Gold los...
Die Stylo hab ich an meinem letzten Aufbau muss ich erstmal testen (man liest ja hier so viel und über die irgendwie nicht so viel gutes)

also weiter gehts...

Rock on 

PS


P.S. bei dem Aufbau hab ich echt null Zeitdruck, muss jetzt eh erstmal mein STS ausgiebigst bewegen. Kann sich also hinziehen, das Ganze.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Januar 2009)

wie in meinem Posting geschrieben - nimm lieber silber oder sowas. Gold zu braun - ich weiss nicht.

Alternativen zu CK - naja, von Acros gibts sicherlich gute Steuersätze, Cane Creek hat auch teure Spitzenmodelle, genau wie FSA. Ich denke, das ist Gerschmackssache. Willst Du stark aufs Gewicht achten, könnteste auch nen Tune nehmen. Willst Du nen Carbondeckel? Lieber Metall? Was farbiges? Ohne genauere Randbedingungen wirds schwierig...sonst empfiehlt Dir jemand nen schwarzen mit Carbondeckel und Du willst nen Roten, dafür aber Keramiklager...

Wenns langlebig sein soll, wäre natürlich die Kombi aus Steuersatz + Innenlager + Naben von CK allererste Wahl...alles in der gleichen Farbe aufeinander abgestimmt...


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Januar 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> wie in meinem Posting geschrieben - nimm lieber silber oder sowas. Gold zu braun - ich weiss nicht.
> 
> ...


 
es mag auf den Bildern täuschen, aber in echt ist der Rahmen dunkelgrau/anthrazit eloxiert. wenn er braun wäre fänd ich gold perfekt. aber grau?
was hält man von naben, steuersatz, spannern von hope? ist doch qualitativ sicher auch gut und farblich dann perfekt abgestimmt (egal ob rot/gold). die farbe des innenlagers wiederum ist mir echt schnuppe 
also thomson sattelstütze und vorbau sind gesetzt. wieso haben die eigtl. keine Lenker im Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (21. Januar 2009)

Hope-Teile sind insgesamt alle ganz gut. Kein Thema. Und pro und contra gibts bei allem. Außerdem bieten die auch eloxierte Innenlager an. Dann haste alles im gleichen Rot-Ton.

Lenker würde ich immer von Syntace nehmen. Erprobt, leicht, was willste mehr. Dann nimm den 31.8er Vorbau von Thomson (X4 oder so) und dazu den Syntace Carbon-Rizer in 31.8. Perfekt.

Was hältst Du z.b. von farbigen Hüllen für die Schaltzüge? Oder von einer Sattelstützenklemme aus Carbon? Alu-Schrauben-Tuning? Evtl in Farbe? Optisch klasse ist auch ne Tune Carbon-Aheadkappe mit rot eloxierter Schraube - habe ich mir gegönnt...oder evtl eloxierte Alu-KB-Schrauben?

Es geht vieles, nur wirds dann auch schnell teurer als standard...


----------



## Racer09 (22. Januar 2009)

evtl würde ich auch einen LRS aus King Naben, Super Comp Speichen und Notubes Olympicfelgen in Betracht ziehen (jenachdem wie stark du den LRS beanspruchst), evtl auch ZTR Flow.
Ps. von mir gibts die Tage auch noch was neues,... hab mein Epic was umgebaut....


----------



## Dirkinho (22. Januar 2009)

Racer09 schrieb:


> evtl würde ich auch einen LRS aus King Naben, Super Comp Speichen und Notubes Olympicfelgen in Betracht ziehen (jenachdem wie stark du den LRS beanspruchst), evtl auch ZTR Flow.
> Ps. von mir gibts die Tage auch noch was neues,... hab mein Epic was umgebaut....



Moin,

hast Du ne Teileliste des Epics? 9,4 kg ist ja mal ne Ansage!

Danke und Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## nebukadnezza (22. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen,

kann mir jemand die Maße der FSA LAger sagen?

Außendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser und Höhe!

Gruß Nebu


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Januar 2009)

Da ja niemand meinen Rahmen haben wollte, damit ich ein 2009er Epic bekomme... baue ich meinen 2008ter Rahmen für dies Saison wieder auf. Das Grundgerüst steht schon fest (Sattelstütze soll noch getauscht werden!):


----------



## Dirkinho (23. Januar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Da ja niemand meinen Rahmen haben wollte, damit ich ein 2009er Epic bekomme... baue ich meinen 2008ter Rahmen für dies Saison wieder auf. Das Grundgerüst steht schon fest (Sattelstütze soll noch getauscht werden!):



Ist eh geiler als der neue und gewichtsmäßig sind das nun auch keine Welten im Vergleich zum 2009er! Mir gefällt es.


----------



## DerEismann (23. Januar 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Ist eh geiler als der neue und gewichtsmäßig sind das nun auch keine Welten im Vergleich zum 2009er! Mir gefällt es.


 

Pah..... Neider 

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Racer09 (23. Januar 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast Du ne Teileliste des Epics? 9,4 kg ist ja mal ne Ansage!
> 
> ...




Hi, Teileliste ist im Leichtbau irgendswo hinterlegt, ist aber nichtmehr aktuell. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es ist schwerer geworden, da ich nichtmehr die Zeit habe das Hobby in dem Maße auszuführen, wie noch vor Jahren. Deshalb ist das Rad jetzt auf mehr Haltbarkeit für Wochenendtrips mit Rucksack durch die Alpen optimiert worden,.... Bilder folgen die Tage...


----------



## Lateralus (23. Januar 2009)

@DAMDAM: ist doch eine Traumkombi. Wie schon in Deinem Verkaufsfred bei Leight-Bikes geschrieben, hätte ich den Rahmen sofort genommen, wenn er nur Größe M wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich werd meine Baustelle wohl nie fertig bekommen..... 

Wollte heute die FSA BB30 anbauen und musste feststellen das sie nicht passen, da Speci mal ganz clever ein überbreites Tretlager bei den neuen Rahmen verwendet und BB30 nicht gleich BB30 ist.....

Die passende FSA mit längerer Achse ist voerst nicht lieferbar und die passende Speci Kurbel erst am 15.03.09.....

Genial.... einen Rahmen verkaufen für den es auf dem gesamten Markt
keine passende Kurbel gibt ausser man hat vor auf BB30 vorerst zu verzichten und den Adapter zu verbauen...

Speci meinte als Entschuldigung nur das sie nicht mit der großen Nachfrage nach Komplett Bikes in dieser Preisklasse gerechnet haben und daher die Produktionskapazitäten der Kurbel z.Zt. noch nicht für den
Aftermarket ausreichen....


----------



## Lateralus (23. Januar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich werd meine Baustelle wohl nie fertig bekommen.....
> 
> Wollte heute die FSA BB30 anbauen und musste feststellen das sie nicht passen, da Speci mal ganz clever ein überbreites Tretlager bei den neuen Rahmen verwendet und BB30 nicht gleich BB30 ist.....
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid

Schau mal im Leichtbauforum vorbei, da hat mtbmarcus mit seinem neuen Epic auch Probleme mit der Kurbel, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. Januar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Ich werd meine Baustelle wohl nie fertig bekommen.....
> 
> Wollte heute die FSA BB30 anbauen und musste feststellen das sie nicht passen, da Speci mal ganz clever ein überbreites Tretlager bei den neuen Rahmen verwendet und BB30 nicht gleich BB30 ist.....
> 
> ...




Und warum paßt sie jetzt doch nicht Meine ist eingebaut und paßt. Kettenlinie ist perfekt. Schaltet super. Da schleift auch bei extremen Gängen nichts. Habe mir allerdings von Canondale noch eine paar BearingShields und Kunststoffspacer besorgt. Damit war ich noch etwas flexibler. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. Januar 2009)

Hier eine kurze Anleitung wie ich diese BB30 Kurbel



an dieses Epic bekommen habe



Eigentlich ist sie nicht für den Tretlagerstandard 85mm von Specialized gedacht. Da die Kurbel aber mit recht vielen Spacern gekommen ist von denen man alle weglassen kann hat es dann doch hingehauen.
Allerdings habe ich mir da noch mit BB30-Teilen von Canondale geholfen.
Ich habe rechts und links jeweils ein Canondale BearingShield verbaut. Links habe ich zusätzlich noch vier Kunststoffspacer verbaut. Dann mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel so fest angezogen das gerade kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist aber die Lager noch sauber laufen. Bei mir waren das 50NM. Wenn man die Kurbel zu fest anzieht entsteht zu viel Druck aufs Lager und die Kurbel dreht sich nicht mehr so leicht und das Lager geht dahin.



Auf dem Bild sind links die Teile von Canondale zu sehen die ich verbaut habe. Rechts sind die Original-FSA-Teile die ich weggelassen habe. Der große schwarze Spacer ist zum einstellen des Lagerspiels. Dafür kann man allerdings auch die Kunststoffspacer von Canondale nehmen. Netter Nebeneffekt ist daß man auch noch etwas Gewicht spart. Bilder mit Gewichten sind in meinem Fotoalbum.
Ein schönes Bild mit den richtigen Proportionen des Bikes gibt es wenn ich draußen bei gutem Licht Bilder machen kann. Außerdem fehlen noch die leichten RocketRons und der 31,8er Extralite-Vorbau. Dieser braucht wohl noch bis Ende Februar.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. Januar 2009)

Habe mich heute trotz ordentlicher Erkältung vor die Tür getraut und hab mal schnell ein Bild gemacht.










So wie es hier steht wiegt es exakt 8,7kg. Kommt aber noch ein Extralite Vorbau für 31,8mm dran. Ist fürs MTB aber erst im Februar lieferbar. Soll dann in 110mm 93gr. wiegen. Außerdem werden die RaRa`s noch gegen zwei leichte 2,25er RoRo´s getauscht. Mein Händler hat da wohl einige Kartons bestellt. Da finden sich dann schon zwei mit 425gr. Die montierten RaRa´s hatten beide über 450gr. Bedeutet 8,6kg ich komme Das ist dann aber Ende der Fahnenstange. Drunter beginnt dann für mich die Unfahrbarkeit.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Jobo21 (24. Januar 2009)

Wirklich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (24. Januar 2009)

naja die goldene kasette finde ich irgendwie unpassend. aber jedem das seine. aber unter 9kg ist schon ein geiler wert.


----------



## Schmittler (24. Januar 2009)

mit den teilen unter 9 kilo...das ist mal eine ansage!


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. Januar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Habe mich heute trotz ordentlicher Erkältung vor die Tür getraut und hab mal schnell ein Bild gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,
kann es sein, das Du Dich beim Gewicht verschrieben hast? Habe gerade mein Simplon Razorblade gestern gewogen. Das wiegt 8,6kg. Der Rahmen wiegt ja gut einen Kilo weniger und zum Teil habe ich leichtere Parts verbaut, als Du. Ich will aber nicht stänkern, sondern das is mir gerade mal so aufgefallen.
Gruss
Sascha


----------



## CrashOversteel (24. Januar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> kann es sein, das Du Dich beim Gewicht verschrieben hast? Habe gerade mein Simplon Razorblade gestern gewogen. Das wiegt 8,6kg. Der Rahmen wiegt ja gut einen Kilo weniger und zum Teil habe ich leichtere Parts verbaut, als Du. Ich will aber nicht stänkern, sondern das is mir gerade mal so aufgefallen.
> Gruss
> Sascha



Das glaub ich mal so jetzt nicht. Das Gewicht vom mtbmarcus haut schon gut hin. Zeig doch mal ein Bild oder eine Teileliste von deinem Razorblade. 8,6kg mit Starrgabel ist echt kein toller Wert.

@marcus
Alukassette, ist das dein Ernst? Und die AX Daedalus ist doch auch nur Road only, oder? 
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit dem Becker im MTB Einsatz?


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Januar 2009)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Das glaub ich mal so jetzt nicht. Das Gewicht vom mtbmarcus haut schon gut hin. Zeig doch mal ein Bild oder eine Teileliste von deinem Razorblade. 8,6kg mit Starrgabel ist echt kein toller Wert.
> 
> @marcus
> Alukassette, ist das dein Ernst? Und die AX Daedalus ist doch auch nur Road only, oder?
> Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit dem Becker im MTB Einsatz?



Ich hab zur Zeit keine Cam aber Staatgabel ist nicht dran, die 8,6 sind mit dt swiss, für mich ist die Gewichtsangabe schleierhaft.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Januar 2009)

Kommt schon durchaus hin, auch wenn's für mich unfahrbar wäre...

Die Serienversion wiegt von der MB im Test der aktuellen Ausgabe gemessen 9,9kg.
Er hat deutlich leichtere Anbauteile, Reifen, Laufräder, Schaltungsteile und wenn ich mich hier aus dem Thread recht erinnere ist die FSA Kurbeleinheit auch leichter als die Specialized.


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Januar 2009)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Das glaub ich mal so jetzt nicht. Das Gewicht vom mtbmarcus haut schon gut hin. Zeig doch mal ein Bild oder eine Teileliste von deinem Razorblade. 8,6kg mit Starrgabel ist echt kein toller Wert.
> 
> @marcus
> Alukassette, ist das dein Ernst? Und die AX Daedalus ist doch auch nur Road only, oder?
> Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit dem Becker im MTB Einsatz?



Das Gewicht paßt sowohl mit Kernwaage komplett gewogen als auch der einzeln gewogenen Teile und dann zusammengerechnet. Die Alu-Kassette funktioniert einwandfrei. Wird allerdings nur bei Marathons gefahren und ist auf dem leichten Laufradsatz montiert. Allerdings wird die Kette bei mir quasi nach jeder Fahrt gereinigt und geölt. Das erhöht die Lebensdauer meiner Meinung nach erheblich.
Die Daedalus ist auch für MTB geeignet. Steht zumindest drauf.
Den Becker fahre ich dieses Jahr die dritte Saison ohne Probleme.  Ich sitze auf diesem Sattel bis jetzt am besten. Habe die Road-Version auf dem Rennrad und finde ihn auch dort super. 

Das eine oder andere Gramm könnte ich natürlich ohne Probleme noch sparen. Normale Spacer anstatt des recht schweren konischen Spacers(-12), Reifen, Formula R1(obwohl mir da im Moment die verbaute weiße Ultimate noch besser gefällt)

Im Moment stimmt das Gewicht nicht ganz da ich den Ritchey Matrix UD vom Rennrad verbaut habe um den FSA Lenker zu montieren. Probier halt ein wenig rum.

Es handelt sich bei dem Bike natürlich nicht um ein Alltagsbike. Aber mein ähnlich aufgebautes altes Epic hat mir ohne eine Panne im Wettkampf treue Dienste geleistet. Also kann es sich nicht um Modelbau handeln.

Ach ja, in meinem Fotoalbum sind einige Teile auf der Waage zu sehen. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube dir dein Gewicht doch, keine Frage. Mein Post war an Sascha Koch gerichtet, der sich wundert, da sein Razorblade genauso schwer ist. 


Das mit der AX wusste ich nicht, kannte die nur als Road only. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, für ein Specci gefällts mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Januar 2009)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir dein Gewicht doch, keine Frage. Mein Post war an Sascha Koch gerichtet, der sich wundert, da sein Razorblade genauso schwer ist.
> 
> 
> Das mit der AX wusste ich nicht, kannte die nur als Road only.
> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, für ein Specci gefällts mir ausgesprochen gut.




Ich habe dich auch nur zitiert weil ich dir auf deine Fragen antworten wollte. Hatte schon verstanden daß du mir glaubst

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. Januar 2009)

Na dann  auf dein Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage. was haltet Ihr davon, meine Barends gegen weisse zu tauschen, und dazu die neuen Naben in weiss (KingKong) mit schwarzen Nippeln und Speichen und XMDs?


----------



## ullertom (26. Januar 2009)

keine Barends,
rote tune king/kong, revo`s, ztr und rote Nippel - würde gut zu den Decals am Rahmen passen,
und zur SID einen weißen Sattel


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> keine Barends,
> rote tune king/kong, revo`s, ztr und rote Nippel - würde gut zu den Decals am Rahmen passen,
> und zur SID einen weißen Sattel



Rote RH1 hab ich schon dran. Brauche ich, um auf langen GA-Fahrten auch mal umgreifen zu können. Mehr nicht. Überlege aber, die gegen weisse zu tauschen...

Und rote K/Ks hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Auch mit roten Alunippeln...mal sehen, was die anderen sagen...die XMDs hab ich schon hier liegen.


----------



## DerEismann (26. Januar 2009)

Stelle morgen mal mein Bike ein.... ist fast fertig....
Epic S-Works mit weißen Felgen, weißen Naben und weißen Barends...
Entscheide dann selber 
Hatte mir auch rote Hörnchen bestellt und ich fand das ging gar nicht...

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## racejo (26. Januar 2009)

Weiße Narben hab ich auch, so geil sehen die aber nicht aus. Wer drauf steht...


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Januar 2009)

racejo schrieb:


> Weiße Narben hab ich auch, so geil sehen die aber nicht aus. Wer drauf steht...




Ich habe immer gedacht das heißt NABEN


----------



## racejo (26. Januar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gedacht das heißt NABEN



Ne echt, wie kommsten da drauf?


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Januar 2009)

Weisse Narben hab ich auch...erinnern mich immer an so ein Pizzaboden grosses Paragon Kettenblatt in den frühen 90ern


----------



## könni__ (27. Januar 2009)

@ Sacha Koch Sehr schönes Epic 
Ich habe da mal ne Frage  Wie hast du die Kcnc Barends am Lenker festbekommen?
Ich habe die von Smica und die haben mir einen Karbonlenker geschrottet da sie Innen hohlgebort sind und deshalb die Auflagefläche so gering ist das sie sich in das Karbon pressen. Nur mal so gefragt sind die Kcnc auch hohlgebort oder haben die an der Klemmung noch Material? 
Danke Könni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Januar 2009)

Liegt's denn nur an den Barends?
Ich bin ja nicht so der Carbon Freund, aber so weit ich weiß kann man Barends ja eh nur an Carbon Lenkern montieren, die am Ende speziell verstärkt sind oder in die man die Aluverstärkungen, z.B. von Syntace einsetzt.


----------



## HB76 (27. Januar 2009)

wenn du die barends sehen würdest wüßtest was er meint. diese dinger haben an carbonlenkern nix zu suchen. 

wenn ich den lenker noch hätte könnt ich nen bild einstellen von einem stahlflat. unglaublich was die dinger mit einem lenker anstellen können.


----------



## karsten hanning (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo hier mal mein Specialized Epic Comp 2006 mit einigen Extras


----------



## tranquillity (27. Januar 2009)

karsten hanning schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal mein Specialized Epic Comp 2006 mit einigen Extras



 Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## DerEismann (27. Januar 2009)

So, nun auch mein fast fertiges Epic... 

Nur noch die Kurbel und dann sollte es erst mal reichen...
Zukunftsvision ist noch Ne 10fach SRAM Red Kassette mit 10fach
SRAM Red Schaltwerk und 10fach Schifter... 
So wie es jetzt steht bring es 10,2kg auf die Wage...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Thomasino (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viel der neue Stumpi Rahmen s-works m5 wiegt. habe bis jetzt nicht wirklich etwas im Netz bzw. im Forum gefunden.
Danke und Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (27. Januar 2009)

Ein Traum das neue Epic ! (Ich habe ja leider "nur" das alte  )


----------



## zotty (28. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So, nun auch mein fast fertiges Epic...
> 
> also ich find mit weissen felgen und hörnchen sieht das wie billiger porno aus. sorry!


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So, nun auch mein fast fertiges Epic...
> 
> Nur noch die Kurbel und dann sollte es erst mal reichen...
> Zukunftsvision ist noch Ne 10fach SRAM Red Kassette mit 10fach
> ...



Mach mal etwas größere Bilder bei gutem Tageslicht. Dann kommt das ganze Bike besser rüber.
Das mit der R1 können wir mal überdenken. Welche Farben wird es denn geben?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wayne70 (28. Januar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So, nun auch mein fast fertiges Epic...
> 
> So wie es jetzt steht bring es 10,2kg auf die Wage...
> 
> Gruß, DerEismann



So jetzt hab ich gestern auch meinen s-works Rahmenkit (in M, matt) in der Hand gehabt. 4050gr so wie er aus der "Packung" kam mit Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Adapter, Umwerfer. Ich hoffe mal in der nächsten Woche die ersten Meter zurücklegen zu können.

Aufbau ist zuerst mal mit eher "Standard" Teilen bei denen schon auf´s Gewicht geachtet wurde, aber kein Leichtbau.

Wayne


----------



## DerEismann (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Marcus...

Anbei mal Bilderchen von der R1... 

In den Farben nur über Cube zu bekommen....
Und leider auch nur über den Fachhändler.... :-(
Und noch viel leiderer nur mit ganz viel Ölen und bitte bitte sagen :-(

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## DerEismann (28. Januar 2009)

Passen überhaupt nicht in ein Fenster :-(

Hier der Rest....


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Januar 2009)

Also die weiße würde ich sofort montieren. Das rot wird wohl nicht so passen. Dann schick mir doch gleich eine weiße

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Assfight (28. Januar 2009)

Die Formula in rot ist heiß!


----------



## TT-296 (29. Januar 2009)

puh ... ich hab's geschafft, die ca. 15-20 Seiten durchzuackern. hab doch tatsächlich das letzte Mal Anfang Dezember hier reingeschaut. Und hier hat sich ja einiges getan.

Da hat DerEismann den Arne doch glatt beim Bikebau überholt 

Aber noch viel interessanter fand ich das mit den Bikes aus UK zu lesen. Was ist denn aus der "Test"-Bestellung von zzeuzz geworden? Ist ja nun schon ein Monat her. Ist das Bike schon angekommen? Wie lange war die Lieferzeit oder steht der Termin noch aus? Wie lief's mit den Kosten? Kam wirklich nichts mehr an deutscher MwSt. und Zollgebühren drauf?

Hat noch jemand "parallel" was in UK bestellt oder war das alles nur Geschwärme über die Preise und keiner hat sich wirklich zur Bestellung durchringen können?


----------



## TT-296 (29. Januar 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> also ich find mit weissen felgen und hörnchen sieht das wie billiger porno aus. sorry!



also auf den porno steh ich aber! 
mein Bike hat auch weiße Felgen.

Und das Bike vom Eismann ist schon ein Leckerbissen. Hab gerade gesehen, dass es die Look Quartz jetzt auch in weiß gibt:






... aber nur das "schwere" Einstiegsmodell. Gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber ich weiß nicht, warum die jetzt die Bügelführung geändert haben und mal eben 15 - 20g pro Pedal draufgepackt haben. Also mein 2008er Quartz wiegt mit 125g gerade mal 5g mehr als das Topmodell von 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (29. Januar 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> puh ... ich hab's geschafft, die ca. 15-20 Seiten durchzuackern. hab doch tatsächlich das letzte Mal Anfang Dezember hier reingeschaut. Und hier hat sich ja einiges getan.
> 
> Da hat DerEismann den Arne doch glatt beim Bikebau überholt
> 
> ...



Schau mal im Spezi Forum rein, da gibt´s nen Fred und einige haben ihre Bikes bisher höchst zufrieden erhalten.
Leider scheint Spezi einen Riegel vorschieben zu wollen.UK Händler sagen derzeit,sie dürften nur noch nach UK und Irland verschicken...warte noch auf Antwort...wollte mir auch ein Stumpy Carbon bestellen....


----------



## Sascha Koch (31. Januar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Also die weiße würde ich sofort montieren. Das rot wird wohl nicht so passen. Dann schick mir doch gleich eine weiße
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


@Markus, kannst Du mir einen Tipp bzl. der AX Stütze geben? Was gibt es denn für einen Trick, den Sattel fest zu bekommen. Hat sich heut bei meiner ersten ausfahrt mit der Stütze doch echt schon nach 4km alles gelockert und ich musste 30km im stehen biken
ich meine das Problem mit der Schraube, welche von unten durchs sattelstützenrohr kommt, wie kommst Du denn da an die Schraube mit dem Imbus ran?
gibt's da Spezialwerkzeug, irgend ein langen Schlüssel, oder stell ich mich zu blöd an?
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Januar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> @Markus, kannst Du mir einen Tipp bzl. der AX Stütze geben? Was gibt es denn für einen Trick, den Sattel fest zu bekommen. Hat sich heut bei meiner ersten ausfahrt mit der Stütze doch echt schon nach 4km alles gelockert und ich musste 30km im stehen biken
> ich meine das Problem mit der Schraube, welche von unten durchs sattelstützenrohr kommt, wie kommst Du denn da an die Schraube mit dem Imbus ran?
> gibt's da Spezialwerkzeug, irgend ein langen Schlüssel, oder stell ich mich zu blöd an?
> Gruß
> Sascha



Hi Sascha,

du mußt leider immer den Sattel abmontieren, die vordere Schraube festhalten und dieses Befestigungsteil rein oder rausdrehen. Man muß halt etwas rumprobieren bis der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist. Mit welchem Drehmonent ziehst Du die hintere Schraube denn an? Seit neuestem gibt es ja eine Beschreibung für das Teil. Dort steht etwas von 3Nm. Wie ich das gesehen habe war ich schon etwas erstaunt. Mir wurde nach dem Kauf auf meine E-Mailanfrage wegen fehlender Beschreibung ein max. Drehmoment von 5-6Nm genannt. Der Sattel hat auch erst ab 5Nm gehalten. Sonst hat er sich auch bei mir immer wieder gelockert. Mit Loctite sollte er aber auch mit 3Nm halten.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Sascha Koch (31. Januar 2009)

hi Markus, danke fürs feedback, hätt ich das gewusst, hätt ich meine s works behalten. Stell dir mal vor, das Ding lockert sich im Rennen


----------



## Assfight (9. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand, wieviel der Specialized The Captain wiegt?


----------



## tranquillity (9. Februar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel der Specialized The Captain wiegt?



Ca. 617gr in 2" Breite und *29"* Durchmesser


----------



## TT-296 (9. Februar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel der Specialized The Captain wiegt?



wie wär's mit googeln oder bei ebay schauen?!

http://cgi.ebay.nl/NEU-Specialized-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318


----------



## arne1907 (11. Februar 2009)

Da ich aufgrund des Motorradunfalls noch immer Probleme mit dem rechten Knie habe und Clickies z.Zt. für mich noch nicht fahrbar sind, habe ich mir
mal vorrübergehend eine "leichte" Alternative aus Hong Kong kommen lassen. Hoffe nach der nächsten OP können die 4TI wieder ran...

1 Woche Lieferzeit und rund 80  inkl. Porto war ok.


Wellgo WR-1 Titan


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Da ich aufgrund des Motorradunfalls noch immer Probleme mit dem rechten Knie habe und Clickies z.Zt. für mich noch nicht fahrbar sind, habe ich mir
> mal vorrübergehend eine "leichte" Alternative aus Hong Kong kommen lassen. Hoffe nach der nächsten OP können die 4TI wieder ran...
> 
> 1 Woche Lieferzeit und rund 80  inkl. Porto war ok.
> ...



Hast dir schon mal die Speedplay Frog´s angeschaut? Die haben 20° Bewegungsfreiheit und wären vielleicht was für dich, wenn dein Knie kaputt ist. 

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (11. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Hast dir schon mal die Speedplay Frog´s angeschaut? Die haben 20° Bewegungsfreiheit und wären vielleicht was für dich, wenn dein Knie kaputt ist.



Off-Topic, aber trotzdem:
Ich bin einige Zeit die Magnums (Vorgängermodell der Frogs) gefahren und kann Dir nur abraten, wenn Du Knieprobleme hast. Die Dinger lösen nur bei Rotation und nur bei den angegebenen Winkeln aus (also nicht bei starker Schräg- oder Zugbelastung).
Wenn Du Dich also richtig hinpackst und den Fuss nicht weit genug drehst, bleibt der Fuss am Pedal. Für Sprints ist das sehr nett, ansonsten eher nicht. Wenn Du große Füsse hast, kommt noch ein Problem dazu: Bei horizontaler Kurbelstellung stößt die Fusspitze des hinteren Fusses beim Auslöseversuch an die Kurbel, bevor die erforderlichen 20 Grad erreicht sind. Im technischen Gelände habe ich mich deswegen das eine und andere mal böse hingelegt und mich daraufhin irgendwann von den Teilen verabschiedet. Ach ja, die Cleats brauchten damals spezielle Senkkopfschrauben... normale SPD-Cleat-Schrauben standen etwas über, was die Funktion beeinträchtigt hat. Ausserdem sollte man die Speedplays bei Gewichtsbetrachtung immer mit den Cleats wiegen, denn in denen ist die eigentliche Technik (und das Gewicht).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## arne1907 (12. Februar 2009)

Naja ich hab ja noch meine Eggbeater 4TI liegen und denke wenn das Knie demnächst wieder schmerzfrei wird, dann werd ich mit Denen auch wieder keine Probleme haben.

Und die Wellgo sind bis dahin ja ne ganz gute Alternative.

Hoffe ja am WE das Radl fertig zu haben, Kurbel und Bremse sind ja inzwischen beim Händler eingetroffen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ja noch meine Eggbeater 4TI liegen und denke wenn das Knie demnächst wieder schmerzfrei wird, dann werd ich mit Denen auch wieder keine Probleme haben.
> 
> Und die Wellgo sind bis dahin ja ne ganz gute Alternative.
> 
> Hoffe ja am WE das Radl fertig zu haben, Kurbel und Bremse sind ja inzwischen beim Händler eingetroffen.



Hi Arne,

welche Bremse verbaust Du denn? War glaube ich die R1 oder? Wenn ja, bitte genaue Gewichte mit Länge der Leitungen. Möchte mal genau wissen was ich beim Tausch meiner Avid noch sparen würde.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (12. Februar 2009)

Jo, ist die R1.
Werde sie morgen beim Händler abholen und dann genau wiegen.


----------



## ccpirat (12. Februar 2009)

Meine Kurbel ist da. 

S-Works BB30 175mm Länge, Übersetzung 42/26 Gewicht 671g mit allem


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Februar 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Meine Kurbel ist da.
> 
> S-Works BB30 175mm Länge, Übersetzung 42/26 Gewicht 671g mit allem



Boah, also für Zweifach und BB30 ganz schön schwer. Hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet. Wenn ich da das Gewicht meiner Dreifach-FSA BB30 sehe

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Februar 2009)

Rein optisch gesehen finde ich die auch nicht sonderlich gelungen.
Wirkt recht plump und nicht sonderlich edel für den Preis.
Schwarze Kettenblätter wären auch einiges stimmiger gewesen...


----------



## arne1907 (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss die Kurbel mal "verteidigen", da meine auch angekommen ist.

Das Foto ist bissel unglücklich, in natura sieht sie viel besser und auch
sehr hochwertig aus.

Das sie schwerer als die FSA ist war ja klar aber dafür passt sie halt
auch zu 100%. 

Man kann bei der Montage auch eine zusätzliche Hülse weglassen, die lediglich zur weitere Versteifung dient und spart dadurch rund 40g
wodurch sie dann wiederum ne Ecke leichter ist als die FSA.


----------



## Toni172 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi @all,
ich war eben durch Zufall bei meinem Händler. Und was soll ich sagen:

Mein 2009er S-Works HT Frameset ist da !!!!!!!!!!! Heute angekommen.
Oh man wie endgeil ist das denn ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  
Bilder und Gewichte demnächst hier in diesem Kino. Ich habe den Rahmen noch nicht mitgenommen. Die aktuelle XTR Kurbel (ca. 60 Nm Anzugsdrehmoment) und den Umwerfer lasse ich lieber durch den Händler montieren. 

*soschnellmalbierkaltstellengehendasmussgefeiertwerden*  

Grüße Toni


----------



## Lateralus (13. Februar 2009)

@S-Works-Kurbel: kann man da nicht noch ordentlich Gewicht mit anderen KBs sparen? wenn da nochmal 20-30 g gehen und 40 g durch diese Hülse, ist man doch schon bei 600 g.

@Toni: wo ist das Problem? Umwerfer mit 5 Nm anziehen ist kein Thema. Und wer zieht seine Kurbel schon mit 60 Nm an? Würde ich auf jeden Fall selbst machen. Hast doch nen Drehmo-Schlüssel, oder? Wer so viel Geld für nen Frameset hat, sollte auch einen im Schrank liegen haben. Selbst montieren macht viel zuviel Spass...


----------



## Toni172 (13. Februar 2009)

hi Lateralus,

ich habe auch einen Drehmomentschlüssel  . Der geht aber nicht bis zu diesem von Shimano vorgegebenen Drehmoment. 
Das selbst montieren extrem viel Spass macht weis ich. Siehe dazu mein Epic. Den Rest montiere ich natürlich selbst. Da gibt es noch genug zu tun.


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Also ich muss die Kurbel mal "verteidigen", da meine auch angekommen ist.
> 
> Das Foto ist bissel unglücklich, in natura sieht sie viel besser und auch
> sehr hochwertig aus.
> ...



Willst Du irgendetwas gegen meine FSA sagen
Ich hätte die Speci ja auch genommen. Aber eigentlich sollte sie ja später kommen. Hätte mir dann zu lange gedauert.
Du bist mir auch noch die Gewichte der R1 schuldig

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ccpirat (13. Februar 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @S-Works-Kurbel: kann man da nicht noch ordentlich Gewicht mit anderen KBs sparen? wenn da nochmal 20-30 g gehen und 40 g durch diese Hülse, ist man doch schon bei 600 g.



Die Hülse wiegt bei mir 34g. Das einzige Kettenblatt was man tauschen könnte wäre das kleine 26er. Das 42er hat spezielle Kettenblattschrauben. da gibts noch nix für.

mfg georg


----------



## arne1907 (13. Februar 2009)

Formula R1, vorn, PM, 160, gekürzt, Originalschrauben







Formula R1, hinten, IS, 160, gekürzt, Originalschrauben






Mit Titanschrauben und Karbonhebeln geht da ja noch nen bissel was.

Am Montag gibts dann Teileliste und Bilder vom Komplettbike.

7886 Gramm


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Februar 2009)

Hast Du vieleicht auch Bilder auf denen nur die Bremsen vorne und hinten ohne Scheiben, Schreiben und Adapter zu sehen sind?
Dann wäre ich fast glücklich!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2009)

Ne sorry......

Aber hab die Gewichte noch im Kopf, da geht noch was!

Scheiben  87g und 84g, 

Adapter 26g

6x Torx 12g

Schraube für Sattel u. Adapter je 6g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Februar 2009)

Danke Arne1

Müßte also die Vorderbremse nackig bei 160 bis 165gr. und die hintere bei ca. 180gr. liegen, oder?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2009)

Hinten musste die 2 Schrauben für den Adapter noch mitrechnen daher 
sinds rund 175g.

Sattelschrauben + Adapterschrauben gg. Titan tauschen  -12g
Titanschrauben für Scheiben  -8g
leichterer Adapter -6g
2 Karbonhebel -15g

41 Gramm sollten noch locker machbar sein, so das man auf ein
Gesamtgewicht von rund 550g kommt.

Man könnte dann noch Mini Pro Scheiben verwenden was nochmal 
gut 20g spart. Bei der Ultimate hatte ich Diese ja auch verwendet
und es funktionierte ganz gut.

Aber nun wird erstmal zusammengebaut und gefahren, man muss ja auch noch weiterhin was zum rumbauen haben. 

Hier schon mal die Teileliste, Bilder folgen.

Und um 2 Kritikpunkten gleich vorzubeugen 
Ich wohne bei Berlin und bei 90% des Einsatzortes sind die Schwalbe FF
vollkommen ausreichend und die die Pedale werden nach Knie OP wieder
gegen 4TI ausgetauscht.


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2009)

Fertig


----------



## ccpirat (14. Februar 2009)

Schick, gefällt mir.


----------



## BigTobi (14. Februar 2009)

Schick 

noch darf es auf die weise Couch


----------



## ccpirat (14. Februar 2009)

@arne, ist die ds eigentlich eine Stahlflexleitung?


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Februar 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> @arne, ist die ds eigentlich eine Stahlflexleitung?



Bin zwar nicht Arne, antworte aber trotzdem. Bei der R1 sind die Leitungen leider silber aber Kunststoff.

Ach ja, sehr schönes Bike. Die Kurbel paßt sehr gut dazu. Könnte mit anderen Kettenblättern sogar leicht werden

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hinten musste die 2 Schrauben für den Adapter noch mitrechnen daher
> sinds rund 175g.
> 
> Sattelschrauben + Adapterschrauben gg. Titan tauschen  -12g
> ...



Ich verwende überall ohne Probleme seit Jahren Alu-Schrauben. Muß jetzt aber nicht diskutiert werden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich verwende überall ohne Probleme seit Jahren Alu-Schrauben. Muß jetzt aber nicht diskutiert werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus




Hab beim letzten Aufbau zumindest vorn bei der PM Aufnahme auch
ohne Probleme Aluschrauben verwendet.

Ich wollts jetzt erstmal fertig haben aber Potential gibts noch genug.
Bei der Bremse werden bestimmt noch 60g fallen, andere Kettenblätter
wären vllt. auch eine Option und auf den neuen CX Zero von Selle Italia
bin ich auch scharf.
Leider ist er noch nicht lieferbar aber er wird optisch sehr gut passen und spart nochmals gut 80g. Muss sich halt nur zeigen wie mein Hinterteil
damit klarkommt.
Ab Frühjahr solls auch auch ne Schmolke in 30,9 geben.

Vielleicht sind ja bis Jahresende die 7,5 sogar mit Roval LR, Speci Gabel
und Kurbel machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Februar 2009)

Schmolke-Stütze ist aber dann wohl ohne Versatz. Und ich brauche wegen recht langer Oberschenkel immer sehr viel Versatz nach hinten. Deshalb auch die AX-Lightness-Stütze.
Die R1 werde ich bei mir auch noch montieren. Mal sehen ob ich die 8,5Kg mit meinem Epic mit 2,25er RocketRons hinbekomme. Mit FuriosFred würde ich da keine Probleme sehen. Hier bei mir in der Gegend sollten es aber schon RoRos sein.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2009)

Noch ein paar Detailbilder.


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2009)

das Rad sieht richtig gut aus. Die Thomson passt aber irgendwie nicht so recht zu dem organisch wirkenden Rahmen. Brauchst du die mit dem Knick?


----------



## Racer09 (14. Februar 2009)

sehr lecker , nur vielleicht noch nen weißen Sattel, weiße Candy`s und weiße Griffe, dann wär`s perfekt., evtl. noch ne EC90 Stütze


----------



## arne1907 (14. Februar 2009)

Neeeeee, für mich gehört Masterpiece und Speci zusammen wie das
Amen in der Kirche. 

Hatte zuerst auch nen weißen Sattel + Griffe dran aber das hatte nicht
gepasst, so siehts stimmiger aus.


----------



## Extrembiker100 (15. Februar 2009)

Demnächst kommen noch ein neuer Sattel, Pedale und Jagwire Schaltzughüllen hin.

Grüße Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (15. Februar 2009)

Und noch ein Bild in passenderer Umgebung als auf der Ledercouch


----------



## stumpigirl (15. Februar 2009)

Hier ma mein altes-neues Stahlstumpi 
Der Schriftzug fehlt leider noch


----------



## stumpigirl (15. Februar 2009)

Ha, hab ja noch welche  
Direkt nach dem Kauf fotografiert deswegen nich so gelungene Bilder


----------



## Tenschi (16. Februar 2009)

Seit anderthalb Jahren meins und stolz darauf!!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Man kann bei der Montage auch eine zusätzliche Hülse weglassen, die lediglich zur weiteren Versteifung dient und spart dadurch rund 40g
> wodurch sie dann wiederum ne Ecke leichter ist als die FSA.





Lateralus schrieb:


> ...und 40 g durch diese Hülse, ist man doch schon bei 600 g.





ccpirat schrieb:


> Die Hülse wiegt bei mir 34g.



Eine geballte Ladung Halbwissen... 

Habt ihr Spezialisten Euch noch nie gefragt, weshalb ein Hersteller von Leichtbaukurbeln eine Distanzhülse mitliefert, wenn man diese gar nicht brauchen würde???  Wenn so einfach 5% Gewicht zu sparen wären, hätte Specialized dies wohl schon längst getan.  oder findet ihr noch andere Teile, die man gar nicht braucht? 

Diese Hülse hat durchaus ihre Berechtigung, denn die Kurbelarme drücken von aussen auf den inneren Ring der Innenlager. Fehlt nun die Distanzhülse in der Mitte der beiden Lager, drückt man die Innenringe der Lager gegeneinander und diese belasten nun die Lager seitlich, was nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist. Wenn ihr also eure Lager nicht wegen 34-40 Gramm möglichst schnell ruinieren möchtet, dann montiert besser die ach so brutal schwere Distanzhülse....


----------



## ccpirat (16. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eine geballte Ladung Halbwissen...
> 
> Habt ihr Spezialisten Euch noch nie gefragt, weshalb ein Hersteller von Leichtbaukurbeln eine Distanzhülse mitliefert, wenn man diese gar nicht brauchen würde???  Wenn so einfach 5% Gewicht zu sparen wären, hätte Specialized dies wohl schon längst getan.  oder findet ihr noch andere Teile, die man gar nicht braucht?
> 
> Diese Hülse hat durchaus ihre Berechtigung, denn die Kurbelarme drücken von aussen auf den inneren Ring der Innenlager. Fehlt nun die Distanzhülse in der Mitte der beiden Lager, drückt man die Innenringe der Lager gegeneinander und diese belasten nun die Lager seitlich, was nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist. Wenn ihr also eure Lager nicht wegen 34-40 Gramm möglichst schnell ruinieren möchtet, dann montiert besser die ach so brutal schwere Distanzhülse....



Und genau deswegen haben wir ja auch die Hülse verbaut.


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Februar 2009)

Bei meiner FSA-Kurbel stützt sich die Hülse allerdings auch am inneren Lagerrring ab. Deshalb habe ich auch keine Bedenken sie nicht zu verbauen. Laut meinem Händler ist es jetzt quasi so wie das Canondale BB30 System welches sich ja schon seit Jahren bewährt.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Bei meiner FSA-Kurbel stützt sich die Hülse allerdings auch am inneren Lagerrring ab. Deshalb habe ich auch keine Bedenken sie nicht zu verbauen. Laut meinem Händler ist es jetzt quasi so wie das Canondale BB30 System welches sich ja schon seit Jahren bewährt.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden.

Natürlich stützt die Hülse auf dem inneren Lagerring ab, denn nur so entsteht eine durchgängig steife Verbindung zwischen den Lagern, ohne dass diese seitlich belastet werden. Es ergibt sich folgende Kraftreihe: rechter Kurbelarm, innerer Lagerring rechts, Distanzhülse, innerer Lagerring links, linker Kurbelarm. Wenn Du die Hülse in der Mitte weglässt, verspannst Du die beiden Lager bei der Kurbelmontage gegeneinander.

Aber mach blos so, wie Du es für gut findest. Dein Händler verkauft Dir gerne neue Lager... er gibt Dir dann bestimmt auch noch das Gefühl, dass Du unglaublich viel Bums in den Beinen hast, weil die Lager schon so schnell verschlissen sind...


----------



## Toni172 (17. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dein Händler verkauft Dir gerne neue Lager... er gibt Dir dann bestimmt auch noch das Gefühl, dass Du unglaublich viel Bums in den Beinen hast, weil die Lager schon so schnell verschlissen sind...




Ich würde die Hülse auch verbauen.


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs,
so, jetzt hab ick och mal die Digicam rausgeholt. Anbei paar Bilder von meinem S-Works HT 09
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (17. Februar 2009)

Und noch ein Schwung


----------



## arne1907 (17. Februar 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Bei meiner FSA-Kurbel stützt sich die Hülse allerdings auch am inneren Lagerrring ab. Deshalb habe ich auch keine Bedenken sie nicht zu verbauen. Laut meinem Händler ist es jetzt quasi so wie das Canondale BB30 System welches sich ja schon seit Jahren bewährt.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Eine Hülse wie bei Speci ist bei FSA nicht bei.




FSA BB30

Auch ist sie nicht Bestandteil bei der Road Version der BB30 von Specialized.
Die Lager stützen sich innen an einer Kante im Tretlager und dem "Sprengringen" ab.
Die Hülse ist lt. Specialized Vertreter hauptsächlich für den MTB Bereich zur Abdichtung gedacht,
ähnlich der Kunsstoffhülse bei Shimano.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Februar 2009)

@Sascha_Koch: wie schwer ist denn die Scott-Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi? Finde ich an nem Speci irgendwie total daneben. Ansonsten kein schlechter Hobel


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. Februar 2009)

Die wiegt 213gramm, war vorher an meinem Spark und Scale, aber Scott fahr ich zur Zeit nicht mehr.
von der steifigkeit und Fahreigenschaften top.
Nur weil Scott draufsteht? 
Klar geht alles noch leichter, aber immer der Reihe nach, zur Zeit schraub ich am Nicolai


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Eine Hülse wie bei Speci ist bei FSA nicht bei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Ünterstützung. Ich hatte ja gemeint er meint dieses schwarze Teil links außen welches bei der FSA noch dabei war. Eine Hülse innen gibt es ja wirklich nicht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Toni172 (18. Februar 2009)

@all
benötigt Jemand noch ein 2009er Epic S-Works Frame-Set in Größe "M" ??
Mein Händler hat eins an der Wand hängen. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## Thomasino (18. Februar 2009)

@sascha_koch: Was wiegt den der komplette Hobel?

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## Sascha Koch (18. Februar 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> @sascha_koch: Was wiegt den der komplette Hobel?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomasino


8,4kg


----------



## TT-296 (18. Februar 2009)

da hier wieder ein paar Bikefotos dazukamen, möchte ich mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe zeigen:





Tja, "Ausbau"stufe trifft's eigentlich ganz gut. Hab mein Bike vor ca. 2h vorm Fitnessstudio so vorgefunden. 

Ich versteh's nicht. Das Bike stand da von 18:15 - 20:20 uhr. An einer 5-spurigen (2 und 3) stark befahrenen Straße. Kurz vor ner Ampel. Also da standen die Autos teilweise und es ging sicher der ein oder andere Fussgänger dran vorbei, als man sich an meinem Bike zu schaffen gemacht hat. Wer's auf dem etwas schlechten Foto (Handy) nicht sofort gesehen hat: die Gabel fehlt. Es war ne Fox 32 Talas RLC. 3stufig absenkbar. Listenpreis (damals) ca. 1000,- EUR.
Das Vorderrad haben sie dagelassen. Die Spacer und Reste vom Steuersatz lagen verstreut, ebenso die Schrauben von der Bremse.

Das muss doch auffallen, wenn da jemand mit Werkzeug zugange ist. Sowas ist ja nicht mit einem Handgriff ausgebaut.

Bei der Polizei war ich und hab alles aufnehmen lassen und morgen ruf ich bei der Versicherung an. Ersetzt die normale Hausrat-Versicherung sowas? Ich hab keine gesonderte Bikeversichrung abgeschlossen und als ich mir das Bike letztes Frühjahr gekauft hab, hab ich das auch nicht gesondert bei der Hausratversicherung angemeldet, dass ich nun ein etwas höherpreisiges Rad besitze.
Wenn die Versicherung das bezahlt, was kriegt man dann? Also die Gabel hatte einen Listenpreis von ca. 1000,- EUR. Aber im Bike verbaut ist das ja noch was anderes. Das Bike selbst hätte 2700,- gekostet, doch da ich das Vorjahresmodell kaufte, hab ich's für 1600,- bekommen. Oder kriegt man vielleicht nur noch den Zeitwert? Das wäre bei ner 07er Gabel sicher nicht mehr so viel. Und wahrscheinlich würden dann da noch Prozente runtergehen, die ich beim Bikekauf gespart hab. 
Kriegt man überhaupt Komponenten geltend gemacht oder zahlen die nur, wenn das ganze Bike weg ist? Angeschlossen war's ja vorschriftmäßig. Hab da ein Abus der (fast) höchsten Sicherheitsstufe. Da haben sie sich auch nicht rangetraut. Aber eine Gabel kann man halt nicht extra sichern. Die ist ja eingeschraubt.

Hat jemand von euch schon was ähnliches erlebt? Kann mir jemand Zuversicht machen, was die Versicherung betrifft? Bin bei der Axa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (19. Februar 2009)

Ist das hier ein Diebstahlforum?Nein, ist es nicht.
Und das Bild ist hier auch fehl am Platz.
Frag doch gleich Deine Versicherung.


----------



## enweh (19. Februar 2009)

Je auffälliger, desto sicherer kann man zu Werke gehen. Hab mal mein eigenes Schloss mit ner Eisensäge bearbeitet - direkt vor dem Gebäude des Landesgerichts. Hat niemanden interessiert.


----------



## arne1907 (19. Februar 2009)

Naja..... in Berlin hätteste es anders vorgefunden, nähmlich nichts weiter
ausser dem durchgeschnittenen Schloss.

Sorry aber wie kann  man so ein Bike auf der Strasse unbeaufsichtigt anschliessen???


----------



## 007ike (19. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ist das hier ein Diebstahlforum?Nein, ist es nicht.
> Und das Bild ist hier auch fehl am Platz.
> Frag doch gleich Deine Versicherung.



Wieso, das Bild zeigt doch ein Specialized! Und was hier alles diskutiert wird, ist das hier nicht so weit weg!


----------



## Lizzard (19. Februar 2009)

Sorry, so ein Rad stelle ich nicht auf diese Art und Weise ab. Um diese Jahrezeit ist es um die Uhrzeit stockdunkel, die Autofahrer juckt es nicht was da einer am Rad macht bzw. beim vorbei fahren sieht keiner was da gemacht wird. Und Fußgänger? Naja, dank Ahead-Set braucht man nur nen 5er Inbus und nen Seitenschneider und die Sache ist in weniger als 5 Minuten gelaufen. Alles ein Frage des Timings und keiner sieht's.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. Februar 2009)

tja,mit nem Imbus ist so eine aktion in wenigen Minuten über die Bühne.
Ich würde niemals mein Bike öffentlich für 5 min. abgeschlossen abstellen und schon garnicht ausser Sichtweite.Das Juckt doch keinen,wenn unbefugte am Rad schrauben.Im gegenteil,die denken der repariert was.
Trotzdem mein Beileid für dein Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (19. Februar 2009)

Ich haue nicht gern drauf - aber in diesem Fall muss mans. Wie kannst Du derartig bescheuert sein, ein solches Rad irgendwo anzuschließen und stundenlang (selbst Minuten wären zuviel) stehen lassen? Sorry, aber dass sowas passiert ist doch fast zwangsläufig und nicht zu vermeiden.

Trotzdem viel Glück für die Versicherungsanfrage.

@Sascha-Koch: Gehts noch? Stuhlgang noch nicht erledigt oder nicht richtig fest gewesen? Dass der Beklaute hier sein Leid uns anderen Speci-Besitzern klagt ist doch absolut ok...


----------



## pati7de (19. Februar 2009)

Dann will ich der Speci-Gemeinde mein Bike nicht vorenthalten 

Specialized Epic Marathon 2006....fehlen noch paar Kleinigkeiten (Züge, Kette, Griffe)


----------



## Sascha Koch (19. Februar 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich haue nicht gern drauf - aber in diesem Fall muss mans. Wie kannst Du derartig bescheuert sein, ein solches Rad irgendwo anzuschließen und stundenlang (selbst Minuten wären zuviel) stehen lassen? Sorry, aber dass sowas passiert ist doch fast zwangsläufig und nicht zu vermeiden.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Glück für die Versicherungsanfrage.
> 
> @Sascha-Koch: Gehts noch? Stuhlgang noch nicht erledigt oder nicht richtig fest gewesen? Dass der Beklaute hier sein Leid uns anderen Speci-Besitzern klagt ist doch absolut ok...


Ich habe es geahnt, ja, echt traurig, aber was soll der scheiß Bericht. Will jetzt jeder sein Statement zu diesem Diebstahl abgeben?
ich schreib ja auch nicht, das ich die Feder meines Tune Schnellspanners verloren habe und jetzt nicht mehr schlafen kann.
Interessiert nämlich keine Sau und wer sein Bike so stehen lässt, hat meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes verdient.
Es gibt so viele Typen da draußen, die warten doch nur auf so eine Gelegenheit.
Ich hoffe jetzt aber, das wir uns alle wieder beruhigen, aber bitte nicht immer gleich persönlich werden. Nein, mein Stuhlgang ist in Ordnung. Liegt bestimmt an meinem Speedneddle Marathon. und noch mal


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Februar 2009)

pati7de schrieb:


> Dann will ich der Speci-Gemeinde mein Bike nicht vorenthalten
> 
> Specialized Epic Marathon 2006....fehlen noch paar Kleinigkeiten (Züge, Kette, Griffe)



Ich würde sagen zeitlos-schön  ! Persönlich würde ich den NN vorne und den RR hinten fahren, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## mistermoo (19. Februar 2009)

er fährt nur wheelies (darf man das jetzt so schreiben?) und brauch am hinterrad mehr grip...


----------



## daniel77 (19. Februar 2009)

pati7de schrieb:


>



Sehr geil  Mit Abstand eines der schönsten Bikes hier im Thread. Die Reifen würde ich ebenfalls umgekehrt montieren.


----------



## Hunter74 (19. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> er fährt nur wheelies (darf man das jetzt so schreiben?) und brauch am hinterrad mehr grip...



Ohne Kette fährt er gar nicht ! 

Sorry den Kommentar konnte ich mir nicht klemmen 

Zum Rad: Einfach wunderschön, Respekt


----------



## Toni172 (19. Februar 2009)

@all
ich habe noch ein paar Daten zu meinem S-Works 2009er HT in Größe "L".

War eben beim Händler wiegen.

Future Shock 90mm out of the box mit original Schaftlänge  1418g

Rahmen inkl. Shimano Kurbellager BB91 für Hollotech 2, den sauschweren Kettenstrebenschutz, die Sattelklemme, und die Versteifungsplastikstrebe zwischen den Ausfallenden 1380g

@arne
weist Du was die Lagerschalen, die Sattelklemme und der Kettenstrebenschutz wiegen ???

Grüße Toni


----------



## TT-296 (19. Februar 2009)

klar, war es nicht die beste Aktion, das Rad für eine Kurztrip ins Fitnessstudio herzunehmen. Aber bei meinem anderen (alten) HT ist die Schaltung im Arsch, sodass ich mein "City"rad als solches derzeit nicht einsetzen kann. Ich hatte es gestern abend sehr eilig noch rechtzeitig zum Spinningkurs ins Studio zu kommen und hab dann halt nach dem funktionierenden Rad gegriffen. Der Ausgang ist ja bekannt. 

@Lateralus: danke für die worte an Sascha. ich wollte was ähnliches Schreiben, aber habe mich dann doch zurückgehalten. naja, bis jetzt ...

@Sascha Koch: klar, das hier ist kein Diebstahl-thread. Aber hier geht's um Specialized und meines wurde "geschändet". Wenn, dann bin ich in diesem Forum auch (fast) nur in diesem Thread aktiv. Hatte mein Bike hier schon gezeigt und diskutiere auch gerne mit den anderen Leuten hier über deren Bikes. Warum hab ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben? Naja, dass mich einige für meine Aktion, das Bike öffentlich anzuschließen rügen werden, war mir schon bewusst. Nenn's Gutgläubigkeit, nenn's Naivität ... aber mir wurd bislang halt noch nichts geklaut und ich bin dieses Bike einfach zu gern gefahren, sodass ich es mir auch für kleine Einkaufstouren & Co unter den Hintern geschnallt hab, weil mir jede Pedalumdrehung einfach tierisch Spaß (ge)macht (hat). Außerdem hatte ich den Erfahrungsaustausch mit Leuten gesucht, denen vielleicht was ähnliches mal passiert ist. ... und vielleicht auch ein wenig Trost.

Aber falls es dir jetzt ein "Trost" ist: ich werde von meiner Hausratversicherung max. 540,- EUR wiederkriegen. Und auch erst frühesten nach 6 Wochen, wenn die Polizei das Verfahren eingestellt hat. Ich werde also mein Lehrgeld zahlen. 

Mit deinen 4 hochpreisigen High-End-Bikes mag's dir "am Arsch vorbeigehen". Du kannst anscheinend in dein Hobby fünfstellige Beträge investieren. Toll! Bist ein ganz Großer! Aber mir sind die Leute hier im Forum 1000mal lieber, die ihr Bike um's Biken willen lieben und vielleicht auch nur 1(!) Rad für "schlappe" 2000,- oder 3000,- EUR ihr eigen nennen, als die Geld-spielt-keine-Rolle-Fraktion, die sich nen ganzen Fuhrpark der teuersten Bikes hinstellen kann und sich stolz präsentiert, wenn sie weitere 10 Gramm sparen konnten.

Sorry, aber solche arroganten Leute wie du kotzen mich einfach an.


----------



## Toni172 (19. Februar 2009)

die Sattelklemme wiegt 18g habe ich bei Arne in der Teileliste gefunden.

eine Versteifungsstrebe habe ich bei mir eben im Keller gefunden. Die hat 15g.

Dieser Kettenstrebnschutz ist sicherlich sauschwer?!?!?!?!

EDIT sagt:

der Kettenstrebenschutz von mtbmarcus seinem Epic wiegt 45g. Ich denke mal das es der selbe wie beim HT ist.

Macht dann 78g zusammen. Somit bleiben noch ca. 100g für die Lager und Hülse übrig. (um auf ca. 1200g Rahmengewicht zu kommen).
Ob das hinhaut ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Bild in passenderer Umgebung als auf der Ledercouch



Ein Traum dieses Rad 
Das würde ich so auch fahren


----------



## Sascha Koch (19. Februar 2009)

@tt 296
und wieder wird einer persönlich.
Nur kein Neid. Musst halt mehr arbeiten gehen und ich kann Dich beruhigen, die Bikes sind für mich kein Statussymbol, ich fahr einfach damit.
und nur, weil ich 4 Bikes habe, brauchst Du mich hier nicht anmachen.
Arroganz ist nicht so schlimm, wie Neid.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Februar 2009)

@pati7de

Was ist das denn für eine Kurbel?


----------



## pati7de (19. Februar 2009)

Danke für das positive feeback!

@Hänschen das ist eine SRAM GXPII gepart mit FRM Kettenblättern


----------



## Sascha Koch (19. Februar 2009)

pati7de schrieb:


> Danke für das positive feeback!
> 
> @Hänschen das ist eine SRAM GXPII gepart mit FRM Kettenblättern



find ich geil das Teil


----------



## TT-296 (19. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> @tt 296
> und wieder wird einer persönlich.
> Nur kein Neid. Musst halt mehr arbeiten gehen und ich kann Dich beruhigen, die Bikes sind für mich kein Statussymbol, ich fahr einfach damit.
> und nur, weil ich 4 Bikes habe, brauchst Du mich hier nicht anmachen.
> Arroganz ist nicht so schlimm, wie Neid.



Keine Sorge ... bei deinen Kommentaren kommt kein Neid auf. 
Und werd wurde wohl zuerst persönlich? Ich sag nur "scheiß Bericht". Werd glücklich wie du bist.


----------



## Sascha Koch (19. Februar 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ... bei deinen Kommentaren kommt kein Neid auf.
> Und werd wurde wohl zuerst persönlich? Ich sag nur "scheiß Bericht". Werd glücklich wie du bist.



Entschuldigung, komm, wir tragen das im Sommer irgendwo auf nem Marathon aus.
wo fährst Du mit Ich komm vorbei


----------



## TT-296 (19. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, komm, wir tragen das im Sommer irgendwo auf nem Marathon aus.
> wo fährst Du mit Ich komm vorbei



... ich muss mich nicht mit dir messen! Weder was mein Bike und dessen Ausstattung angeht noch was meine Leistungsfähigkeit auf selbigem betrifft. 

Wenn du mal genauer hingeschaut hättest, würdest du sehen, dass ich ein Stumpjumper FSR fahre. Mein bevorzugter Einsatzbereich ist also nicht Marathon. Wenn ich mich zu ner "richtigen" Ausfahrt entschließe, dann sicher auch nicht unter 3h, aber nichtsdestotrotz liegt mein Schwerpunkt im Spaß auf und mit dem Bike. Ich muss mich nicht in Rennen beweisen. Da genieße ich lieber Ausfahrten querfeldein. Allein oder in der Gruppe. 
Ich weiß, was ich auf dem Bike leisten kann. Ich weiß, dass es bessere und schnellere Leute gibt, ich weiß, dass es schlechtere und langsamere Leute gibt. Wenn du dich unbedingt beweisen musst, dann mach es ruhig. Das unterstreicht nur das Argument der Arroganz. 

So, und jetzt möchte ich aufhören, mich über dich aufzuregen. Mich kotzt die Sache mit meiner Gabel schon genug an. Da brauch ich sowas nicht noch on top.


----------



## arne1907 (19. Februar 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @arne
> weist Du was die Lagerschalen, die Sattelklemme und der Kettenstrebenschutz wiegen ???
> 
> Grüße Toni



Was die Lagerschalen einzeln wiegen weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Mein Rahmen wiegt in 19 Zoll inkl. Schalen, Schaltauge
und Flaschenhalterschrauben 1198 Gramm.
Klemme wiegt 18 Gramm und der originale Kettenschutz stolze 50g.

Da haste dann aber ein relativ schweres Modell erwischt denn der
kurbeladapter wiegt sicher keine 110g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th1nk (19. Februar 2009)

Mein Neues (war ein Schnäppchen, denke ich zumindest)











und bearbeitet:






Ausstattung (so ganz grob):
Specialized Epic S-Works
Komplette XTR Ausstattung
LRS: DT Felgen mit XTR Nabel
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba WC
Dämpfer: Fox Brain
Cockpit: S-Works Carbon Lenker und Thomson Vorbau


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. Februar 2009)

Bitte schön!


----------



## Toni172 (19. Februar 2009)

Danke.
Oh man, da wiegt ja mein Rahmen. 50+63+33g=146g ------> 1244g !!
Warum habe ich immer die schweren Dinger ????


----------



## TT-296 (19. Februar 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Mein Neues (war ein Schnäppchen, denke ich zumindest)



darf man fragen, was du für das schöne Bike bezahlt hast? Gibt's denn von den 08ern S-Works noch welche? Ich dachte, die wurden alle abverkauft, als es zu ziemlich großer Aufruhr kam, als das komplett neue Epic vorgestellt wurde. Naja, mittlerweile sind die meißten ja umgeschwenkt und finden auch das neue gelungen.

Ungewöhnlich, dass dein neues Bike nen Rizer hat. Sieht man bei den Marathon-Fullys ja eher selten.


----------



## th1nk (19. Februar 2009)

@TT
Ist kein neues, das habe ich occ. gekauft. Rahmen ist ein 2008er der dem Vorgänger auf Garantie ersetzt wurde. Schaltgruppe ist 2007 glaub ich und Gabel + Dämpfer + LRS 2006.
Habe 3200 CHF, sind momentan glaub etwas unter 2000 Euronen.
Noch zum Riser: Ich glaub Specialized hat bei allen Fullies Serienmässig Riser montiert, ich werde jedoch bei Gelegenheit auf einen Flatbar umsteigen.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Februar 2009)

Der schönste Epic Rahmen auf dem Markt   (bin da etwas subjekt in der Bewertung -> siehe Galerie)

Nee im Ernst, finde die Farbauswahl und die Komponenten sehr schick! Mir hat die Reba nur etwas zu hoch gebaut - ich weiß Specialized packt ne 100mm Gabel in den Rahmen, aber mit 80-85mm fährt es sich nochmal agiler !) Ich hoffe meins ist demnächst auch wieder fertig, im Moment stehe ich bei 9,6 Kg aber da muss noch was gehen (auch für Studenten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invincible (20. Februar 2009)

In eigener Sache:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382780


----------



## Sascha Koch (20. Februar 2009)

@tt-296 hab noch ne Federgabel übrig, hab gehört, Du brauchst eine


----------



## sammy03 (21. Februar 2009)

Hi,

gestern wurde in Rüsselsheim am Main mein Epic gestohlen.
Ein schwarzes FSR Comp.. mit weißem Specialized Schriftzug.
Fox Gabel, XTR Bremsschaltgriffe,XTR Bremsen.
Nagelneue Nobby Nic mit grauen Streifen.
Crossride Laufräder,Ergolenkergriffe Bontrager, XLC Rizer,
Shockboard Schutzblech hinten !!
Rahmennummer: PV425456

hier der Link zur damaligen Ebay Auktion, mit Pics.






Falls einer das Bike angeboten bekommt, bitte melden !!
Bei der Polizei ist es schon gemeldet.

Thx
Frank


----------



## dragon07 (21. Februar 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> FSA BB30



Hallo

Hallo 
Erst mal mein Beileid an die jenigen deren Bikes gestohlen würden.   

Nun mein Problem. 
Ich bin im besitz der FSA  K- Force Kurbelgarnitur  und möchte diese wieder abbauen, nur sitzt der linke Kurbelarm so fest das ich scheinbar einen Abzieher brauche aber wo giebt es den? 


Sory hat sich erledigt, hab nur von 12Uhr  bis Mittag gedacht. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## 007ike (21. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sehr geil  Mit Abstand eines der schönsten Bikes hier im Thread. Die Reifen würde ich ebenfalls umgekehrt montieren.



ich fahr die Reifen auch so, seit 2 Monaten, und muss sagen, das ist zur Zeit richtig gut. Der neue RR ist vorne besser wie der Nobbi Nic, empfinde ich jedenfalls so. Im Sommer kommt auch hinten der RR drauf, aber im Moment fahr ich quasi den alten Vorderreifen hinten ab. Und der Grip hinten paßt ganz gut zu den Bedingenungen draußen. Somit war es eher Zufall aber das paßt richtig gut! Kann nur jedem empfehlen: Test it!


----------



## -MaLi- (21. Februar 2009)

*@ th1nk*

darf man fragen wie viel es gekostet hat?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2009)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> *@ th1nk*
> 
> darf man fragen wie viel es gekostet hat?


Ich bin zwar nicht angesprochen, doch eine Antwort kann ich Dir geben: Scrolle mal 8 Beiträge nach oben (#4063)...


----------



## jones (24. Februar 2009)

nachdem es hier ja zuletzt recht kohlefaserlastig war möchte ich auch mal wieder was aus alu zeigen.
ist noch etwas baustelle, aber es fehlen noch ein paar teile.

was noch geändert wird:
- sattel (mein slr carbonio slow ist gerade auf´m renner auf der rolle - sitzt sich einfach besser)
- wahrscheinlich noch die bremse
- ein kettenstrebenschutz kommt noch
- milch in die reifen (kommt erst wenn man wieder draußen fahren kann)

gewicht liegt momentan bei ca 9,15 kg

ach ja - das bild ist aus der werkstatt mit nur mäßiger beleuchtung. wenn´s komplett fertig ist, mach ich mal noch richtige.


----------



## privilegia (24. Februar 2009)

Klasse Aufbau!
Aber du weißt was kommt:
Farbe der Gabel.
Sorry, musste sein! ;-)


----------



## ullertom (24. Februar 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Klasse Aufbau!
> Aber du weißt was kommt:
> Farbe der Gabel.
> Sorry, musste sein! ;-)



warum? passt doch, jedoch der Sattel sollte weiß sein !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Häußler__ (24. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> warum? passt doch, jedoch der Sattel sollte weiß sein !!


 
Ja genau dann haben wir ein Zebra
Spaß: Sehr schönes Bike, auch die Gabel passt.
Wie schaut es aus mit einer Teileliste ?


----------



## TT-296 (24. Februar 2009)

jones schrieb:


>



Also ich find's schick. auch wenn da ne weiße Gabel am schwarzen Bike ist. Ein weißer Sattel würde das Ganze etwas mehr ins optische Gleichgewicht rücken ... aber die Dinger können auch schnell recht schmuddelig aussehen.


Wo ich gerade die weiße Gabel sehe, wollt ich nochmal auf meinen Invaliden zurückkommen. Ich muss zwar noch ein paar Wochen warten, bis ich dann mal irgendwas von der Versicherung wiederbekomme, aber man kann sich ja jetzt schonmal umschauen.

Hab folgende Schönheit entdeckt:
Fox 32 Talas RLC Colour Edition White
Die könnte richtig schick an meinem Bike aussehen, aber 919,- EUR (für's Vorjahresmodell) ist ne ordentliche Hausnummer. Ich hoffe, das ist VB.

Ich habe diese weiße Version aber bei keinem anderen Händler finden können. Hat da jemand vielleicht nen Tipp für mich, wo ich noch fündig werden könnte? Die normal erhältlichen Talas sind seit 2008 ja alle titanfarben. Das würde an meinem rot-weißen Bike besch*** aussehen. Blos ich fürchte, wenn ich die lackieren lasse, erlischt die Garantie.

Ein Problem (neben dem Preis) habe ich mit der Talas ja. Wenn ich manchmal über viele kleine Querrillen gefahren bin, hat die Gabel die Schläge kaum gefiltert. Bei größeren Löchern oder Sprüngen federt(e) sie wunderbar ein, aber über die schnellen kleinen in (sehr) kurzen Abständen wurde nur drübergeholpert. Kennt jemand das Problem? Ist das durch Justage abstellbar?

Eine Alternative zur Fox könnte die Marzocchi 44 ATA Micro (2009) sein. Jedenfalls war das der Tipp meines Händlers. Also gut 2/3 des Foxpreises sind natürlich ein gutes Argument und die technischen Daten scheinen ähnlich. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zur Marzocchi? Wie läuft das da mit der Federwegsverstellung? Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten?

Oder vielleicht noch nen anderen Gabel-Tipp? (wenn möglich weiße Gabel)


----------



## jones (24. Februar 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Ja genau dann haben wir ein Zebra
> Spaß: Sehr schönes Bike, auch die Gabel passt.
> Wie schaut es aus mit einer Teileliste ?



freut mich, dass es gefällt.

die weiße gabel passt schon. aber das ist ne glaubensfrage. das kam bisher jedes mal...

teileliste ist gerade in arbeit - mir fehlen noch ein paar gewichte.


----------



## Lateralus (24. Februar 2009)

@Jones: klasse Rad. Haste mal überlegt, die Sid-Decals in schwarz anfertigen zu lassen? Das silber ist einfach recht unpassend. Gabelfarbe grundsätzlich finde ich gut.


----------



## jones (24. Februar 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @Jones: klasse Rad. Haste mal überlegt, die Sid-Decals in schwarz anfertigen zu lassen? Das silber ist einfach recht unpassend. Gabelfarbe grundsätzlich finde ich gut.



ja, die decals hab ich schon fertig "ungestyled" - allerdings nur im photoshop.
ganz schwarz hab ich sie nicht gemacht, da die dann zu wuchtig wirken.

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die endlich mal drucken zu lassen.
hoffe aber, dass ich in den kommenden wochen mal zeit dazu habe.


----------



## Lateralus (24. Februar 2009)

Super. Und Du könntest den blauen Knopf an der Sid eloxieren lassen. Rot oder schwarz. Hab ich auch irgendwann mal vor.


----------



## malizio (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo hier mal mein Specialized Epic Expert 2009.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Könnte es sein, das da etwas entscheidendes fehlt?
Oder versuchst Du den Hinterradfahrrekord aus Cannonball Run zu brechen? 
Für's Foto würde ich zumindest mal das Vorderrad montieren und die Antriebsseite ablichten...


----------



## Mev (25. Februar 2009)

da fehlt doch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (25. Februar 2009)

Mev schrieb:


> da fehlt doch was



wieso, fährt halt nur Wheelie! Dann nehm ich die Gabel, braucht er ja nicht


----------



## NicoStuttgart (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

wollte mein Bike jetzt auch mal vorstellen. Es ist noch nicht ganz fertig, ein paar Teile müssen noch getauscht werden und es ist auch kein HiEnd Bike, aber meinen Ansprüchen genügt es.

Bin mal auf eure Kommentare gespannt.






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß Nico


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Sorry, High End muß es nicht sein, durchdacht sollte es aber sein und die Reifen haben an dem Fun orientierten Aufbau mal rein gar nichts zu suchen...
Lange Gabel, Stummelvorbau, hoher Lenker, tiefer Sattel, Plattformpedale und die Pizza großen Discs sind ja OK, wenn auch nicht CC orientiert, aber die Furious Freds sind egal in welcher Breite nunmal Leichtbaureifen für trockene Verhältnisse mit sehr geringem Pannenschutz und das widerspricht dem Rest der Ausstattung total.
Aber cooles grün


----------



## NicoStuttgart (25. Februar 2009)

Da muss ich dir recht geben, hab auch schon Little Albert liegen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Hört sich schon bedeutend besser an.
Wenn die runter sind würden dem Aufbau auch 2.25er (oder je nach Einsatz eine Nummer breiter) Nobby Nics gut stehen.


----------



## dragon07 (25. Februar 2009)

NicoStuttgart schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben, hab auch schon Little Albert liegen.




Hi

Dan mal nichts wie los Reifenumziehen. 

Und dann ein großes Foto.

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malizio (26. Februar 2009)

so nun das komplette Fahrrad mit neuen Reifen


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Februar 2009)

malizio schrieb:


> so nun das komplette Fahrrad mit neuen Reifen


hübsch, würde aber Flatbar montieren, ansonsten die schönste Farbkombi der 09er


----------



## malizio (26. Februar 2009)

also bis jetzt gefällt mir die Sitzposition sehr gut, habe angst das mit dem Flatbar zu tief sitze, vielleicht mal später.
danke für die Anregung.


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Februar 2009)

wusste gar nicht, daß es das S-Works mit offenem Dreieck an der Sattelstütze gibt, ist ja sonst geschlossen. Kann wohl nur an der XL Größe liegen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-S-W...|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------



## ccpirat (26. Februar 2009)

ja, ist bei der XL so...


----------



## Assfight (26. Februar 2009)

malizio schrieb:


> so nun das komplette Fahrrad mit neuen Reifen


Mit Nobby Nics? :-O


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. Februar 2009)

@pati7de

Dickes Lob würde für mich in den Kunstwerk Tread gehören! Das Teil ist der Hammer und sichetlich richtig schnell!

Mfg


----------



## Assfight (27. Februar 2009)




----------



## Assfight (27. Februar 2009)

CrankBrothers sind dran.
Unter dem Bild in meinem Fotoalbum, bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe.


----------



## flix f (27. Februar 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe.



das übliche - richtige reifen montieren und die anderen weg

Tublesskit oder Latexschlüche wenn du beides nicht willst Schwalbe x-light

die Plastikscheibe ab!

stell mal ne Teileliste ein,am Sattel geht meist noch was- der ist aber nicht drauf

der Lenker gefällt mir persönlich nicht - passt nicht -> schwarz - der Rahmen ist schön

Brauchst du den Pizzateller am HR?

Sattellemme: KCNC o.ä. - ja ich meine mit schnellspanner - soll ja sicher erhalten bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (27. Februar 2009)

Ja also hab im Fotoalbum drunter geschrieben, wie ich es vor habe. Also Sattel wird als erstes kommen, weil der jetzige 300 g wiegt  Ein Witz!

Teileliste ist wie bei Specialized auf der Homepage


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2009)

Mein 09er Expert, gleich gehts auf Reise.


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Februar 2009)

Bis auf die Kurbel gefällt es mir richtig gut! Die Sattelstützenlösung fahre ich auch so am Epic  bringt ganz gut Gewicht. 

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## J-CooP (28. Februar 2009)

*Vorher:*


 

 




*Nachher:*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Bischen was vom Basteln:


 

 

 



Außer der Löterei habe ich noch den FRM-Vorbau, die XTR-Naben, die XT-Kurbel und einige Kleinteile abgebeizt und farblos neu eloxiert. Und die Bremshebel habe ich auf 90° Winkelabgang umgebaut.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit !



Danke, ja Kurbel kommt noch eine andere. 

@J-CooP

Sieht "porno" aus das Bike.


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. März 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mein 09er Expert, gleich gehts auf Reise.



Ja ok, Bei der Kurbel geht was, aber sonst schickes Fahrrad 

Gabel, Sattel und Schrift in weiss setzt sich gut vom Rest ab.
Welche Größe is das?
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. März 2009)

Hab noch 2 Themen.

S-Works 3Fach Kurbel ist heute angekommen, wird morgen angebaut, dann gibts einFoto 

Andere Sache, sagt mal bin ich grad blöd? Wo ist denn das Ventil an der Future Shox S90?
Ich dreh gleich durch...........
Wer kann mir mal schnell helfen? 
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mtbmarcus (2. März 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Hab noch 2 Themen.
> 
> S-Works 3Fach Kurbel ist heute angekommen, wird morgen angebaut, dann gibts einFoto
> 
> ...



Man, bist du peinlich. Rechts oben an der Gabel wird die Dämpfung eingestellt. Und dort ist in der Mitte noch eine schwarze Abdeckung die man abschrauben kann. Und siehe da....
Hast du keine Beschreibung?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## RockyShocky (2. März 2009)

ich brauche auch erstmal Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (2. März 2009)

Beschreibung hatte ich weggehauen und mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
Danke, ja das ist echt peinlich, aber was solls


----------



## mtbmarcus (2. März 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Beschreibung hatte ich weggehauen und mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
> Danke, ja das ist echt peinlich, aber was solls



Hab aber die  vergessen.


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. März 2009)

kein Problem, sag mal Du hast doch auch die AX. Ich finde, das die beim Fahren flattert.
ist Dir das auch schon aufgefallen.
steif is was anderes.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (2. März 2009)

Mein Epic:


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ja ok, Bei der Kurbel geht was, aber sonst schickes Fahrrad



Neue Kurbel ist schon bestellt.



Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Welche Größe is das?



Ist ein 19" Rahmen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

> Neue Kurbel ist schon bestellt.



Was denn? 

p.s. Schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2009)

Ist nur eine schwarze Aerozine X12 in Alu mit FRM Blättern geworden, mal gucken ob sie mir in natura gefällt.


----------



## Bassi.s (3. März 2009)

*Holger* schrieb:


> Mein Epic:



Der Rahmen bzw. die Farbe gefällt mir extrem gut.


----------



## Sascha Koch (3. März 2009)

Moin Jungs,

so, hab gerade meine S-Works Kurbel abgeholt. Erst mal ein Foto von der Kurbel selbst, da ich das Bike heute erst mal auseinandergebaut habe und der Rahmen jetzt beim Lackierer eine schöne Klarlackschicht bekommt.
Der eine oder andere denkt jetzt ich hab ne Macke, aber ich finde den Rahmen so in Matt nicht so gut, der muss glänzen  ha ha

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## RockyShocky (3. März 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen anodisiert ist das echt sehr unanfällig gegen Kratzer.
Wenn da Klarlack drüber kommt , sieht man bestimmt die Kratzer schneller oder? 

Zumindest wieder unnötiges Mehrgewicht 

Die Kurbel is supi


----------



## ccpirat (3. März 2009)

Anodisiert? Das ist Carbon pur...


----------



## RockyShocky (3. März 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Anodisiert? Das ist Carbon pur...



Jetzt sarkastisch gemeint oder wie?
Steht M5 drauf- nix FACT


----------



## Sascha Koch (3. März 2009)

heh? Ich hab das s works doch in carbon!  nix m5


----------



## RockyShocky (3. März 2009)

Oh , sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du (ihr)  darfst/dürft  mich dafür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ich hab ne Antwort von dir zu dem 09er Stumpy HT als nen post von dir angesehen...

Das Weizen nach der Tour eben ,ist mir wohl was auf die Augen geschlagen  .


----------



## steggle (3. März 2009)

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. März 2009)

mir ist rein zufällig das Innenleben einer Futureshock 120mm Gabel übern Weg gelaufen und wie's halt so kommt, war auch grade ne Digicam zur Hand 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5649101&postcount=136

Fragen, Anmerkungen etc. erwünscht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (3. März 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu?



Schönes Bike.
Mir erschliesst sich nur der Sinn der doch recht schweren Vario Stütze am leichten CC Epic nicht so ganz.


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. März 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu?



Was sind das für Griffe?


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. März 2009)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Was sind das für Griffe?



Specialized XC Locking Grip


----------



## Dirkinho (4. März 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu?



Mir gefallen die neuen Farbkombis am Epic nicht, besonders die rot abesetzten Laufräder. Wie fährt es sich denn so im Vergleich zu den älteren Modellen? Ist ein Rizer eigentlich grundsätzlich drauf (gut, Dein WCS mit Sicherheit nicht)?


----------



## Duempelhuber (4. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Specialized XC Locking Grip



Sind aber keine Schraubbaren, oder?
Sehe auf der Specialized HP zumindest nix.


----------



## Hänschen (4. März 2009)

Bei mir waren die "Specialized thin lock on grip" standardmäßig drauf und die waren zum festschrauben.





Schwer waren sie auch noch.


----------



## probschdi (4. März 2009)

hier mein neuerwerb:


----------



## steggle (4. März 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die neuen Farbkombis am Epic nicht, besonders die rot abesetzten Laufräder. Wie fährt es sich denn so im Vergleich zu den älteren Modellen? Ist ein Rizer eigentlich grundsätzlich drauf (gut, Dein WCS mit Sicherheit nicht)?


 

die rot abgesetzten laufräder sind nicht standard, das rote band wurde nachträglich aufgebracht. das bike fährt sehr sicher und ist super agil, einen direkten vergleich zum alten modell habe ich leider nicht. ein low rizer ist grundsätzlich verbaut.


----------



## Duempelhuber (4. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir die hier so anschaue, sehen die nicht schraubbar aus... Steht leider auch nichts dran.

Hab im moment schraubbare BBB dran, aber die sehen alles andere als toll aus. Gewicht ist mir egal. Brauche keinen Leichtbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Uschi (4. März 2009)

Das S-Works von probschdi ist natürlich ein sehr geiles Gefährt. 

Mir ist es allerdings optisch etwas zu unruhig. Ich würde (rein) schwarze Reifen, einen schwarzen Sattel und einen flachen Lenker montieren.

Trotzdem: Schick! Und gute Fahrt!


----------



## probschdi (4. März 2009)

unruhig is doch nur der wasserlauf im hintergrund


----------



## RockyShocky (4. März 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> hier mein neuerwerb:



Ich finds scharf !!! 
Nicht der schwarze Einheitsbrei


----------



## Tante_Uschi (4. März 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> unruhig is doch nur der wasserlauf im hintergrund



Ach so.


----------



## probschdi (4. März 2009)

"die geschmäcker sind verschieden" sprach frieda und fraß nen popel.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (4. März 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> "die geschmäcker sind verschieden" ...



... sprach probschdi und montierte rotgeränderte Reifen, weißen Sattel und Riser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probschdi (4. März 2009)

riser soll´n ja bisl mehr kontrolle bringen. nachdem meine letzten bikes gerade lenker hatten, will ich das mal testen.

die roten streifen am rahmen setzen sich in den streifen an den reifen fort. und der weiße sattel nimmt das weiss von den rädern und vom rahmen auf.

von daher find ich´s ganz stimmig.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (4. März 2009)

Yo, musst dich ja auch nicht rechtfertigen! Und Funktion (Riser) geht ohnehin vor Optik.


----------



## Rseven (5. März 2009)

Holger hat das, was ich will, nen epic Rahmen mit Cantis.
Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, wo ich nen Rahmen in M herbekomme (100mm Fw, brain verstellbar) M5er Alu, mit Vorliebe gebraucht und ein S-works.
Grüße,
Chris


----------



## luki100 (5. März 2009)

www.stenger-bike.de könnte was haben


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2009)

Oder www.gerbracht.de oder www.cycle-service.de

Beides Concept Stores mit ner guten Auswahl und logischerweise guten Kontakten zu Speci.


----------



## RockyShocky (5. März 2009)

Zwar in dem Wissen,dass ich jetzt wahrscheinlich "gesteinigt" werde:
Noch kurz dazu:
Fox Decals sollen rot oder ähnlich werden,Sattel soll Phenom SL in schwarz/rot werden.
Außerdem müßte der Steuersatz zumindest noch angeglichen werden.Muss mal schauen,ob das Chris King rot passt,sonst was schwarzes...





So, jetzt dürfen die Steine fliegen.
Griffe sind übrigens Syntace Moto soundso in "Ferrarirot"


----------



## Hänschen (5. März 2009)

Was wiegt es denn? 

War heute auch wieder unterwegs.


----------



## RockyShocky (5. März 2009)

Sehr nett anzusehen.

Solange kein neuer LRS dran ist,noch recht schwer.
Hab mich von einem XXLight verabschieden müssen und nehme derzeit mit nem ultraschweren Ersatzschlauch Vorlieb...hinten ist ein Nobby drauf ,wegen des besseren Grips im Winter...Griffe erstmal nur optisches Experiment,da doch "recht schwer"...
Denke derzeit um10,5-10,6
Mit anderen Reifen,paar Schräubchen und LRS will ich bald mal Richtung 10 kommen...
Thomson Setback kann auch noch gut gekürzt werden...
Paar leichte Bremsscheiben können auch noch (Ashima Ultralight z.B.)


----------



## Lateralus (5. März 2009)

@ RockyShocky: mach Griffe weiss und lass alles so. Ich finds klasse. Nur rot schwarz finde ich blöd.


----------



## Hänschen (5. März 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Sehr nett anzusehen.



Danke.



RockyShocky schrieb:


> Solange kein neuer LRS dran ist,noch recht schwer.



Den gleichen habe ich auch noch drin, weißt du zufällig was der wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invincible (8. März 2009)

Bin ab diesem Jahr auf einem Epic Comp 08 unterwegs:







Habe bisher nur die Kurbel auf XT gewechselt.
Fest geplant ist bisher noch der SLR TT und eine Thomson Elite.

Suche auch noch einen leichten Lenker mit wenig Rise (ähnlich Syntace Vector) und ca. 600 mm Breite. Falls da jemand was interessantes weiß, kann man mich es wissen lassen .

Kritik und weitere Ideen sind willkommen... und Tschuldigung für das Miserable Bild


----------



## RockyShocky (8. März 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> Den gleichen habe ich auch noch drin, weißt du zufällig was der wiegt?



Nicht genau...ich meine um die 1800g


----------



## Jobo21 (8. März 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Griffe sind übrigens Syntace Moto soundso in "Ferrarirot"



Ich finds klasse, würds so lassen, ausser vielleicht nochn Chris King Steuersatz , welche Farbe kann ich nicht sagen, bin ja farbenschwach wie du weisst

Wie sind denn die Syntace Griffe. Werd die mir wohl auch zulegen, zwecks Lenker-Vorbau Kombi von Syntace.

Dann stell ich mein Stumpi auch mal hier rein. Aktuelle Ausbaustufe


----------



## RockyShocky (8. März 2009)

Also die Syntace sind extremst griffig und die Hände "kleben" förmlich dran.
Hab noch keine längere Tour gefahren damit,viel kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen außer,dass sie evtl. klein bischen "weicher" sein könnten.
Aber in Punkto Griffigkeit das Beste,was ich kenne.


Was kam bei dir denn zuletzt?
Lenker ? Matchmaker?


----------



## Jobo21 (8. März 2009)

Als letztes war der Tune "Würger dran"


----------



## Assfight (10. März 2009)

Seeehr hübsches Stumpi
Teileliste?


----------



## Jobo21 (10. März 2009)

Hier isse 

Rahmen: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 09
Laufräder: DT Swiss 240S naben, XR4.1d Felgen, Comp. Speichen, 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex 
Schnellspanner: XT
Gabel: Fox 120 RL 
Dämpfer: Fox Triad
Bremsen: Avid Elixier R 203 und 180mm
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset 
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 31,8mm
Vorbau: Syntace F119 Ti-Schrauben
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Avid-Matchmaker
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M770
Pedale: Shimano XT PD-M 770 
Kette: Shimano HG-93
Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M 770  
Sattel: Specialized Phenom SL 
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite


----------



## Dirkinho (10. März 2009)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Hier isse
> 
> Rahmen: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 09
> Laufräder: DT Swiss 240S naben, XR4.1d Felgen, Comp. Speichen,
> ...



Gewicht? Ca. 12,6 kg?


----------



## Jobo21 (10. März 2009)

12,19 kg inkl. Tacho, ohne 12,11kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (10. März 2009)

Seeehr schön! Bei welcher Rahmengröße? L auf jedenfall, weil erst ab L Ober und -Unterrohr nicht mehr zusammen sind.


----------



## BigTobi (10. März 2009)

Ich trau mich dann auch mal. Hier mein Renner für 09





is nicht mehr das neuese Bild. Mittlerweile sind Rocket Ron 2,25, 
XTR-Schnellspanner, Latexschläuche, 20er Montian Goat in rot
und ne XT-Kasette+Kette drauf


----------



## Jobo21 (10. März 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Seeehr schön! Bei welcher Rahmengröße? L auf jedenfall, weil erst ab L Ober und -Unterrohr nicht mehr zusammen sind.



 ist ein L, 


@BigTobi---schönes Teil, aber das weisst du ja


----------



## -MaLi- (10. März 2009)

Mein händler meint der rocket ron hat mehr rollwiderstand als der racing ralph, stimmt das?


----------



## RockyShocky (10. März 2009)

Liegt zwischen Ralph und Nobby


----------



## BigTobi (10. März 2009)

Bin den RoRo bislang noch nicht gefahren,
da es hier die letzten Tage nur am regnen is 


@ Jobo

sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurtiii (10. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Wettkampfbike


----------



## Dirkinho (10. März 2009)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Wettkampfbike
> 
> 
> geiles Teil und cooler Background, hat was von DAIM


----------



## Dirkinho (10. März 2009)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> 12,19 kg inkl. Tacho, ohne 12,11kg.



Cool!


----------



## nexx (10. März 2009)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Ich trau mich dann auch mal. Hier mein Renner für 09
> 
> is nicht mehr das neuese Bild. Mittlerweile sind Rocket Ron 2,25,
> XTR-Schnellspanner, Latexschläuche, 20er Montian Goat in rot
> und ne XT-Kasette+Kette drauf



Eieiei, hübsches Epic! Schön dunkel abgestimmt, das gefällt!


----------



## hurtiii (10. März 2009)

hat was von DAIM[/quote]


Daim?Was ist Daim?Gab es nicht irgendwann so ein Karamelbonbon mit diesem Name?
Ich bin mir fast sicher Du meinst was anderes!?


----------



## Dirkinho (11. März 2009)

hurtiii schrieb:


> hat was von DAIM


 

Daim?Was ist Daim?Gab es nicht irgendwann so ein Karamelbonbon mit diesem Name?
Ich bin mir fast sicher Du meinst was anderes!?[/QUOTE]

Nee, weiß schon wovon ich rede 
Schaust Du hier: http://www.daimgallery.com/


----------



## DerEismann (11. März 2009)

Moin Moin............

Genau Dirk..... Und die sind ja sooooooooo lecker!!!!!!!!! 

Hier noch mal eine Info für alle Specialized angehörigen, die
meinen sich einen FSA Kurbel mit BB 30 Standart gönnen zu wollen.
Sie passt einfach nicht.... Arne hat es damals schon angemerkt, mtbmrcus hat sie verbaut und bei ihm passt sie angeblich....
Ich habe meine Kurbel gestern versuch einzubauen und ich kann dazu nur sagen, es geht nicht.... nicht so wie der Hersteller es vorgesehen hat, nicht wie marcus es hinter angeblich gemacht hat usw...
War gestern ziemlich deprimiert, da die Kurbel echt mega geil zum Rad passt. Wenn dann die K-Force light mega exo nehmen, leider ein bisschen schwerer aber wenigstens Shimano baugleich und passt somit auch in den Rahmen.

Ein sehr enttäuschter Eismann :-(

Falls jemand eine FSA K-Force Light BB30 Kurbel für ein anderes 
Projekt haben möchte, kann er sich gerne melden. Habe da eine liegen...
"Neu" nur einmal kurz zur Probe eingebaut.

Gruß, derEismann


----------



## Dirkinho (11. März 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Moin Moin............
> 
> Genau Dirk..... Und die sind ja sooooooooo lecker!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das lag bestimmt an Deinem gebrochenen Daumen, daß Du die Kurbel nicht einbauen konntest, oder?

Wann macht denn der neue Fun Corner-Laden auf?

Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## DerEismann (11. März 2009)

Oooooooohhhhhhhh...........

Da hat heute morgen jemand mit Peter Lustig geduscht
Oh warte.... Die eine Seite dunkel ist...!!!!!!!


Der neue Fun-Corner Laden macht im April auf... Warscheinlich so um den 11.ten....

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Moin Moin............
> 
> Genau Dirk..... Und die sind ja sooooooooo lecker!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Verkauf sie in der Bucht, hab meine nach Belgien verkauft und mehr
bekommen als ich bezahlt habe. 

Kann Dir ansonsten nur die Speci MTB empfehlen, ist für diese Rahmenbreite gebaut, auch relativ leicht, passt optisch auch gut und die
Schaltperformance ist auf XTR Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (11. März 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Oooooooohhhhhhhh...........
> 
> Da hat heute morgen jemand mit Peter Lustig geduscht
> Oh warte.... Die eine Seite dunkel ist...!!!!!!!
> ...



Am 28. ist Anbiken, da zeige ich Dir dann meine hintere Seite 
Hoffe, ich kann Deinen Hobel dann mal begutachten oder besser nicht, passt gerade nicht in meinen Finanzplan


----------



## TT-296 (11. März 2009)

moin zusammen,
wollt nochmal auf mein Gabelthema zurückkommen. 

Kriege jetzt von der Versicherung 605,- EUR wieder. Und stehe jetzt vor der Wahl, welche Gabel ich mir hole. Draufzahlen muss ich in jedem Fall. Die Frage ist halt: wieviel. Zur Wahl stehen:

*Fox 32 Talas RLC*

Mein Problem mit der Talas war das Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen (Wurzelteppich). Die wurden nicht sonderlich gut gefiltert. Außerdem ist sie im Einzelverkauf seit 2008 nur als titanfarbene Variante zu bekommen. Sähe an nem rot-weißen Bike ziemlich ******* aus. Und Lackieren kostet bei Toxoholic (nur dann bleibt die Garantie bestehen) um die 150,- EUR.

oder
*Marzocchi 44 ATA Micro*

Die wäre schon weiß. Würde also optisch super passen. Aber ich hab keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Fährt jemand von euch diese Gabel oder hat sie schon getestet? 

oder
*Magura Thor*

Optisch auch sehr schön bis auf den Remote-Hebel für den Lenker. Allerdings hab ich auch hier keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Und ich müsste noch ne neue Narbe + Einspeichen mit in die Kalkulation nehmen, da es die Gabel ja nur mit Steckachse gibt.


Es gäbe auch noch die Alternative auf eine "statische" 120er Gabel zu wechseln. Bin das Bike ohnehin zu 90% in dieser Federwegseinstellung gefahren. Das liegt ab nur daran, dass es hier um Lübeck herum nicht wirkliche Berge mit längeren Up- bzw. Downhillpassagen gibt. Die volle Funktionsbreite der (Vario)gabeln könnte ich nur im Bikeurlaub ausleben. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich quasi downgraden und den Einsatzbereich schmälern soll, weil mir so'n Langfinger in die Quere kam.

Bin für jegliche Tipps dankbar. Will fix die passende Gabel finden, damit ich wieder auf's Bike komme.


----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2009)

Die Fox bekommst bei Ebay mit Glück schon ab 500 Euro.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir da keinen Rat geben, kenne mich mit 120er gabeln nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## TT-296 (11. März 2009)

klar, bei ebay werd ich wohl auch reinschauen. die frage ist dann nur, nach welcher dieser Gabel ich Ausschau halten sollte


----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2009)

Habe heute mal testhalber meinen Syntace Low Rizer montiert und muss
ehrlich sagen das sich das Handling schon um einiges verbessert....

Aber irgendwie will nen Rizer nicht wirklich zum HT passen, zumindest
optisch find ich es nicht berauschend und Sattelüberhöhung ist auch kaum noch vorhanden.
Das könnte ich zwar etwas korrigieren indem ich noch nen Spacer rausnehme und den Vorbau wieder negativ montiere aber dann siehts
irgendwie noch komischer aus....


----------



## Jobo21 (11. März 2009)

Den lowrizer hab ich mir auch ans HT gebaut. Der Duraflite war mir ein bisschen zu schmal, fiel mir extrem auf, nachdem ich mit dem Stumpi mit dem 680mm breiten Vector gefahren bin.

Ist optisch wirklich n bisschen komisch, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. 
Aber Handling und Ergonomie ist um einiges besser. 
Ich werds so lassen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Hänschen (11. März 2009)

Mit einem geraden Prügel sieht es schon aggressiver aus.


----------



## TT-296 (11. März 2009)

vielleicht wäre das ja ne überlegung wert:







der ritchey 10D flat ist quasi ein flatbar mit den vorzügen eines rizers ... jedenfalls wird das teil so vermarktet. hab ihn selbst noch nicht in der hand gehabt geschweige denn bin ihn gefahren. sieht aber schön agressiv aus 

aber massive preisunterschiede hat das teil. vor allem zwischen wcs und superlogic. 10g leichter erkauft man mit 100,- mehr. 

10D WCS / 235g

10D WCS Carbon / 178g

10D Superlogic Carbon / 168g

klar, mit nem reinen flat geht's deutlich leichter und die rizer sind ähnlich schwer, aber vielleicht mal ne überlegung wert. mich würd schon mal interessieren, wie der sich anfühlt.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (11. März 2009)

Ich würde - und habe es bei mir auch gemacht - einen Flatbar mit stärkerer Kröpfung montieren (z.B. Duraflite 9°). Sieht besser aus als ein Riser und greift sich (fast) so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2009)

´Naja hab ihn mal auf 61 cm gekürzt aber das Ding ist noch immer 100g schwerer als der TLO..... werds mal ne Weile testen.


----------



## TT-296 (12. März 2009)

schade, hatte auf ein paar Tipps bezüglich der Gabelwahl gehofft. Aber zum Glück war just in diesem Monat ein Gabel-Test in der Bike. Der war schon sehr aufschlussreich, da alle Gabeln vertreten waren. (Naja, bei der Fox das 150er Modell)

Die Marzocchi ist dann schonmal raus aus der Wahl. Die Magura hat sich zwar nicht schlecht geschlagen und scheint die kleinen schnellen Schläge besser zu schlucken ... das war ja mein Manko an der Fox. Aber die Magura ist ganz neu und unter 730,- EUR nicht zu bekommen. Außerdem würden noch Kosten für ne neue Nabe und das Einspeichen fällig.

Hab gestern dieses Angebot gefunden:
Talas RLC weiss / 699,-
... ich denke, das 08er Modell ist nicht viel schlechter als die 09er Gabel. Oder höre ich Gegenstimmen? 
Sicher mag es bei Ebay die Gabel für 500-600 EUR geben, aber dann müsste ich nochmal ca. 150,- EUR für die Lackierung(+Versand) berappen und die kriege ich sicher nicht von der Versicherung wieder. Mein Eigenanteil wäre also höher.

Und das Ansprechverhalten der Fox ist vielleicht mit richtiger Einstellung auch bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen noch optimierbar, oder? Hat da jemand nen Tipp für mich, wie ich die Gabel abzustimmen hab?

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Gabel kürzen oder nicht?! Ne ungekürzte Gabel lässt sich später besser verkaufen und ich hab eigentlich kein Problem mit Spacern und Upsidedown-Vorbau (sieht schön dynamisch aus). Wie handhabt ihr das so?


----------



## arne1907 (12. März 2009)

Also ich kürz die Gabeln immer da ich Spacertürme sehr häßlich finde und
noch häßlicher wenn sich Diese über dem Vorbau befinden.

Da ich relativ groß bin, reicht die Schaftlänge beim Verkauf für die
meißten Neubesitzer noch immer aus.


----------



## TT-296 (12. März 2009)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie lang der schaft bei ner 08er Talas im Originalzustand ist? Konnte das nirgends finden. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration (inkl. 4x5mm Spacer) würde ca. 200mm beanspruchen.


----------



## fritzbox (12. März 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung wie lang der schaft bei ner 08er Talas im Originalzustand ist? Konnte das nirgends finden. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration (inkl. 4x5mm Spacer) würde ca. 200mm beanspruchen.



200mm haben die alle im Originalzustand ,normalerwiese liegen sie neu bei 260mm


----------



## TT-296 (12. März 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> 200mm haben die alle im Originalzustand ,normalerwiese liegen sie neu bei 260mm



also wenn sie Original 260mm haben, dann lass ich sie wohl gleich auf 200mm kürzen und ne Kralle einschlagen. Dann würde ich mit der gleichen Konfiguration wie vorher fahren, also inkl. Spacer und upsidedown, hätte aber noch Spielraum, wenn ich die Gabel mal an nem anderen Bike montieren wollen würde bzw. sie später verkaufen will. 200mm ... sind doch für die meisten Bikes gangbar oder würde sich die Gruppe möglicher Kaufinteressen stark verkleinern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taylor Durbon (12. März 2009)

*Holger* schrieb:


> Ich würde - und habe es bei mir auch gemacht - einen Flatbar mit stärkerer Kröpfung montieren (z.B. Duraflite 9°). Sieht besser aus als ein Riser und greift sich (fast) so schön.



Genau! Ich war mit Handling und Sitzposition auch unzufrieden. Dachte erst es liegt am Vorbau. Mein Händler hat mir dann den 9Grad Duraflite in die Hand gedrückt und es war als hätte ich ein neues Bike. Kleines Tuning mit großer Wirkung. Und NEIN, ein Rizer geht am neuen Stumpi gar nicht! Vielleicht hat man sich ja für das falsche Bike entschieden.

Bis denne...


----------



## probschdi (12. März 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal testhalber meinen Syntace Low Rizer montiert und muss
> ehrlich sagen das sich das Handling schon um einiges verbessert....
> 
> Aber irgendwie will nen Rizer nicht wirklich zum HT passen, zumindest
> ...



schönes teil!! was is´n das für´n sattel? optisch auf jeden fall lecker.

mach bitte ein foto von der anderen seite des bikes. den massiven tretlagerbereich find ich besonders sehenswert.

allzeit gute fahrt wünsch ich!


----------



## Lateralus (12. März 2009)

Das ist ein Specialized Toupe Team. Schau mal in meinem Fotoalbum. Da gibts den auch an meinem Bike und auf ner Wage müsste er auch abgebildet sein.

Edit: hier issa


----------



## probschdi (12. März 2009)

wirklich schönes teil!


----------



## arne1907 (12. März 2009)

Ist aber das 08er Modell welches es nur noch in restbeständen gibt.
Der 09er sieht anders aus.


----------



## TT-296 (12. März 2009)

versuch nen 08er toupe team zu bekommen. die sehen schöner aus 
... naja, logischerweise auch geschmackssache. außerdem fahre ich das gleiche modell und bin deshalb quasi "vorbelastet".
was den komfort betrifft, ist der sattel aber auch absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## arne1907 (12. März 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> versuch nen 08er toupe team zu bekommen. die sehen schöner aus
> ... naja, logischerweise auch geschmackssache. außerdem fahre ich das gleiche modell und bin deshalb quasi "vorbelastet".
> was den komfort betrifft, ist der sattel aber auch absolut empfehlenswert.



Das ist der 08er Team!


----------



## TT-296 (13. März 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Das ist der 08er Team!



ich weiß. hab doch den gleichen. meine empfehlung bezog sich auf deinen kommentar: _"Ist aber das 08er Modell welches es nur noch in restbeständen gibt. Der 09er sieht anders aus."_
Hier hattest du ja beide Jahrgänge erwähnt ... und ich hab den 08er nochmal hervorheben wollen.


----------



## TT-296 (13. März 2009)

nochmal der Form halber:

Team 09:


















... auch wenn der letzte bei bike24 als 2008er Version ausgezeichnet ist, so ist das hier eigentlich der 2008er im WorldCup-Design:




und die weißen 08er:








... bei hibike.de gibt's noch die 08er. Allerdings nicht mehr in der schwarz-roten Variante, welchen eigentlich jeder fährt, den ich mit Toupe Team Sattel kenne. Wahrscheinlich ausverkauft. Oder in der Bucht stöbern.

und von den 09er scheint's auch keine schwarz-rote variante zu geben. nur komplett schwarz. aber dann kann man auch den normalen toupe nehmen, wenn man's nicht auf's lenkerband abgesehen hat. man spart 20,- und die nase und die endstücke sind im carbonlook.


----------



## TT-296 (13. März 2009)

das sind die standard-toupes von 2009:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (13. März 2009)

Oder den Phenom SL in 143 (195g) 08er


----------



## TT-296 (13. März 2009)

hehe ... noch so'n nachtschwärmer


----------



## RockyShocky (13. März 2009)

jo,is schon shit,wenn man nicht pennen kann...aber dafür gibt´s ja IBC & Co


----------



## arne1907 (13. März 2009)

Wo ein weißer Sattel passt da kann ich den 09er in Weiß/Schwarz
empfehlen, den hatte ich schon auf der Waage und der sieht auch richtig
gut aus.
Aber als Speci dann den bestellten Weiß/Roten Rahmen doch nicht nach Deutschland liefern konnte/wollte, habe ich ihn dann gegen den 08er Team
in Rot/Schwarz getauscht.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (13. März 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber als Speci dann den bestellten Weiß/Roten Rahmen doch nicht nach Deutschland liefern konnte/wollte...



Diesen?:






Den würde ich nämlich auch nehmen, wenn ich mir ein Hardtail aufbauen wollte. Sehr schick!


----------



## DAMDAM (13. März 2009)

So fast fertig: 




Sollen noch Rocket Ron aufs VR (+ die Latexschläuche wieder raus und Tubelessmilch rein) und der Antrieb wird noch mit ner Dura Ace 11-27 Kassette, neuer Kette+ Blättern getunet! Gewicht heute auf der Waage 9,85 Kg (wie auf dem Bild) Zielgewicht ist unter 9,7 Kg mal sehen ob das klappt. Fahren tut es sich hier im Norden extrem schnell und wendig!


----------



## TT-296 (13. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Fahren tut es sich hier im Norden extrem schnell und wendig!



Tja im Süden fahren die Bikes nicht so schnell und Kurven haben die da auch nicht 

Wirklich schön geworden


----------



## Der_Präsi (13. März 2009)




----------



## arne1907 (13. März 2009)

@ Präsi

Andere Kurbeln ran, Gabel vom Blau cleanen und vorallem ne andere
Tischdecke und Gardinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Präsi (14. März 2009)

hihi. Ok mal schauen


----------



## Steelbone (14. März 2009)

hier mal meins.......!


----------



## Häußler__ (14. März 2009)

Und noch eins...
ist noch in der Umbauphase


----------



## Bassi.s (16. März 2009)

Mein 04er Stumjumper. In gelb.






Und weils mir so gefällt, gleich nochmal.


----------



## TT-296 (16. März 2009)

mal ne Frage zwischendurch:

Nen neuen Steuersatz brauch ich ja auch, da der Gabelkonus ja an der geklauten Gabel verblieben ist und dieses OEM-Teil nicht separat nachzuordern ist. 

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für mich? Möchte aber nicht mehr als 50,- EUR ausgeben. Der Händler, bei dem ich die Gabel gerade bestellt hat, riet mir von diesem hier ab: Cane Creek S8. 

Es muss jetzt kein Profi-Steuersatz mit 10 Jahren Haltbarkeit sein. Da wäre ich dann mit Preisen über 100,- EUR dabei. Aber da mich der Mist mit dem Gabelklau schon genug Geld und Nerven gekostet hat, will ich für den Steuersatz nicht unnötig viel ausgeben. Die Beanspruchung an das Teil sind nicht so gewaltig, da ich größtenteils bei guten Wetter fahre, das Bike nicht mit Hochdruckreinigern bearbeite und es auch nicht durch ruppigste Gelände bewege(n kann ... gibt's ja nicht wirklich im Norden).

Billigteil für 15,- EUR muss es nicht sein, aber für 50,- sollte sich doch was Akzeptables finden, dass um die 100g wiegt und ne vernünftige Lagerqualität aufweist. Vielleicht auch irgendein Schnäppchen dabei, welches ursprünglich teurer war.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich? Am besten gleich mit Link zum Ordern.


----------



## privilegia (16. März 2009)

Ich würde ein Ritchey WCS nehmen, wenn es günstig und noch leicht und haltbar sein soll!
Gibts bei Ebay schon für unter 50 Euro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (16. März 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Ritchey WCS nehmen, wenn es günstig und noch leicht und haltbar sein soll!
> Gibts bei Ebay schon für unter 50 Euro!



witzig, dass ausgerechnet ein ritchey die erste empfehlung ist  hatte heute bei meiner suche irgendwo so nen kommentar gelesen a'la "naja, wie heißt es doch so schön: kauf keine ritcheyteile-die sich drehen oder bewegen sollen." ... oder so ähnlich. jedenfalls klang das so, also ob ritchey auf dem gebiet nicht den allerbesten ruf hätte.


----------



## TT-296 (16. März 2009)

kann jemand was positives oder negatives zu dem hier sagen?

Syncros Hardcore AM
... würde zumindest zu meinen syncros-felgen passen


----------



## privilegia (16. März 2009)

Also ich habe den Ritchey viele Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren an meinem damaligen S-Works Stumpi. Habe nie was negatives gestgestellt!
Syncros ist natürlich auch sehr gut. Christian König ist wohl etwas zu teuer?
Der Neue von Crank Bros???


----------



## TT-296 (16. März 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Ritchey viele Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren an meinem damaligen S-Works Stumpi. Habe nie was negatives gestgestellt!
> Syncros ist natürlich auch sehr gut. Christian König ist wohl etwas zu teuer?
> Der Neue von Crank Bros???



naja, die Chris Kings sind ja wohl unter 130,- EUR nicht zu bekommen. Außerdem wäre es fast eine Schade, da einfach nen Schwarzen zu nehmen. blos die eloxierten Farben der Steuersätze (allgemein) würde an meinem rot-weißen Spezi auch nicht gut aussehen. Egal ... zu teuer.

Die Crankbrüder sind optisch auch sehr lecker, aber ebenfalls zu teuer. Gleiches gilt für Hope und Acros AH6.

Aber wenn du sagst, dass der Syncros was Vernünftiges ist, dann sähe das ja schonmal ganz gut aus. Würde vor allem auch passen, um den Markenmix am Bike im Zaum zu halten 

Naja, warten wir mal noch ein zwei Tage. Vielleicht mag sich ja noch der ein oder andere zu dem Thema äußern.


----------



## privilegia (16. März 2009)

Okepeloke.


----------



## maystefa (17. März 2009)

Anbei noch eins: Epic Comp 09, L, 11.3kg mit Pedale, Umbau nach meinen Wünschen, das rot ist allerdings "roter" in echt und nicht orange - macht wohl der Schnee


----------



## tranquillity (17. März 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Naja, warten wir mal noch ein zwei Tage. Vielleicht mag sich ja noch der ein oder andere zu dem Thema äußern.



Ich kann den Ritchey WCS auch empfehlen, habe ihn an meinem 3.-MTB verbaut und er hat schon so einiges ohne Mucken und Probleme mitgemacht, inkl. Alpencross. Also: Günstig und gut.


----------



## RockyShocky (17. März 2009)

NC-17 Imperator Pro (98g) 39,90â¬ .


----------



## Athabaske (17. März 2009)

maystefa schrieb:


> Anbei noch eins: Epic Comp 09, L, 11.3kg mit Pedale, Umbau nach meinen Wünschen, das rot ist allerdings "roter" in echt und nicht orange - macht wohl der Schnee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 158320
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 158321


...mein local dealer hat von Rot abgeraten, obwohl er Stützpunkthändler für Speiseeis ist - damit hätten sie in der Vergangenheit zu viel Reklamationen gehabt - bei mir läuft es nun auf ein schwarzes hinaus, auch nicht der Renner, aber nach seiner Einschätzung die "haltbarere" Variante.


----------



## TT-296 (18. März 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> NC-17 Imperator Pro (98g) 39,90 .



Fährst du den selbst? Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem? Hab bislang Gutes und Schlechtes von diesem Steuersatz gehört. Mich stören einwenig die konischen Kanten. Stelle mir die Optik im eingebauten Zustand etwas komisch vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (18. März 2009)

Ein Kollege fährt den an einem Cube und ist sehr zufrieden damit.Gut,über Optik läßt sich streiten ...
Hatte ihn als Nächsten auch mal in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## -MaLi- (18. März 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mein local dealer hat von Rot abgeraten, obwohl er Stützpunkthändler für Speiseeis ist - damit hätten sie in der Vergangenheit zu viel Reklamationen gehabt - bei mir läuft es nun auf ein schwarzes hinaus, auch nicht der Renner, aber nach seiner Einschätzung die "haltbarere" Variante.



warte... willst du damit sagen, dass ich reklamieren kann wenn der lack leicht abgeht von hochgeschleudertem splitt?


----------



## Athabaske (18. März 2009)

Nun Specialized ist ja für vieles bekannt, aber bestimmt nicht für die Lackqualität. Und er meinte, rote verkauft er nicht mehr, Gründe dafür hat er sich nicht direkt entlocken lassen, offensichtlich gab es öfters Ärger.

Am hotrock meiner Tochter ist das orange nach einem Jahr so ausgebleicht, als ob das Rad ständig in der Sonne stehen würde und nicht in der Garage.

Ob es nun das Abplatzen oder das Ausbleichen war, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Toni172 (18. März 2009)

es wird das Abplatzen sein. Da hat Speci in der Vergangenheit des öfteren Probleme.
Ich warte noch auf den Tag wo das sich bessert. Mein 2007er Epic in schwarz hatte am Sattelrohr auch Sommersprossen. Aber der schwarze Lackstift von einem VW Lupo passt wie die Faust auf`s Auge. Mit etwas Geschick sieht man nichts von der Ausbesserung.


----------



## DAMDAM (18. März 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> es wird das Abplatzen sein. Da hat Speci in der Vergangenheit des öfteren Probleme.
> Ich warte noch auf den Tag wo das sich bessert. Mein 2007er Epic in schwarz hatte am Sattelrohr auch Sommersprossen. Aber der schwarze Lackstift von einem VW Lupo passt wie die Faust auf`s Auge. Mit etwas Geschick sieht man nichts von der Ausbesserung.



Ich hatte dieses Abplatzen auch am Sattelrohr und an einigen Stellen am Oberrohr! Dafür gab es aber ohne zu meckern nen neuen Rahmen, wenn ich nun jedes Jahr nen neuen Rahmen bekomme, weil Specialized so schlechten Lack verwendet (der neue Rahmen ist rot und auch bald ein Jahr alt, hat aber noch nicht einmal ne Schramme ) , dann sei es drum! Ihr habt doch alle Garantie auf die Rahmen, wenn etwas nicht paßt, dann macht Eure Ansprüche geltend!


----------



## seppumba (19. März 2009)

der lack fällt aber nicht unter die garantie/gewährleistung.
diese hast du nur auf den rahmen und seine funktion.

jegliche ansprüche auf den lack entstehen nur bei abnormaler abnutzung bei "normalem" gebrauch. da dies ein sehr dehnbarer begriff ist, war speci bei dir einfach nur kulant. 

der austtausch hat somit nix mit garantie zu tun und 100% drauf verlassen würde ich ich nicht, dass es jedesmal ausgetauscht wird.

allerdings muss ich zu specialized sagen, dass echt viel über kulanz geregelt wird und die bearbeitungszeiten im vergleich zu anderen herstellern echt human sind. hab da schon schlimmeres erlebt.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. März 2009)

seppumba schrieb:


> der lack fällt aber nicht unter die garantie/gewährleistung.
> diese hast du nur auf den rahmen und seine funktion.
> 
> jegliche ansprüche auf den lack entstehen nur bei abnormaler abnutzung bei "normalem" gebrauch. da dies ein sehr dehnbarer begriff ist, war speci bei dir einfach nur kulant.
> ...



Da siehst du meiner Meinung aber etwas falsch! (zumindest in meinem Fall) Bei haben sich Luftblasenansammlungen an 5 Sellen am Oberrohr deutlich sichtbar unter dem Klarlack gebildet, dazu noch um das Sattelrohr pickelige Blasen die den Lack abplatzen ließen! Da ein solches Problem nicht nur bei Specialized, sonder auch bei Scott und Trek bei einigen Modellen bekannt war war es kein Problem einen Garantiefall geltend zu machen bei meinem Händler. Aber generell sind natürlich Lackmängel die durch Benutzung entstehen keine Garantie, aber Mängel die ohne mein Zutun auftreten sehr wohl! Bläschen unter Lack bilden sich übrigens laut Scott aufgrund von einem 100%tig sauberem und fettfreiem Rahmen vor dem Lackieren! Dazu muss in der Garantiezeit der Hersteller beweisen, dass du für den Lackschaden bzw. den Mangel verantwortlich bist, was bei dem oben beschriebenen Fall sehr schwer werden dürfte, zumal es kein Einzelfall ist  . ich denke es sollte erwähnt werden, das alle 3 genannten Hersteller sehr schnell und absolut kulant mit dem Problem umgegangen sind!


----------



## seppumba (19. März 2009)

ok, in dem fall ist es auf jeden fall garantie. ich bin von steinschlag beim fahren ausgegangen. das hat ja gerne mal den lack extrem schnell entfernt.

so, ich geh jetzt meine wilma knechten und röste eichhörnchen


----------



## arne1907 (19. März 2009)

Das mit den Lackproblemen bei Speci im Allgemeinen ist leider Tatsache.

Lackprobleme waren lt. Aussage des Vertreters auch der Grund weshalb der "Weiß/Rote" S-Works Rahmen bisher nicht in Europa ausgeliefert wurde.

Soll wohl vom Händler bis nach Hause gehalten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (19. März 2009)

@damdam
natürlich sind Lackblasen was ganz anderes als Steinschlag. Dann würde ich auch die Garantie in anspruch nehmen. So helfe ich mir mit einem Lackstift und etwas Geduld selbst. Und an Stellen wo ich schon ausgebessert habe, da hatte ich auch nachher noch keinen Lackabplatzer. 

Der neue Rot/weiße hat tatsächlich ebenfalls Lackprobleme. Offizielle Angabe von Speci.


----------



## Lateralus (19. März 2009)

Mein erster S-Works-Rahmen, ein 05er HT in Speci-Rot, sah auch schlimm aus. Da musste man den Rahmen nur schief angucken und sofort platzte der Lack ab. Beispielsweise an der Disc-Aufnahme am Hinterbau. Bei allen Rahmen meiner Freunde kann man den Bremssattel montieren, ohne dass sich der Lack veranschiedet. Und sie verlieren auch nicht jedes Mal 50 g Lack, wenn ein Stein gegen das Unterrohr oder die Kettenstreben schlagen.

Beide Carbon-HTs, die ich seit dem hatte, waren diesbezüglich nahezu unempfindlich. Der rote Rahmen wurde aber nicht als Kulanzfall akzeptiert aufgrund von normaler Nutzung. Naja, die war normal, die Lackqualität hingegen nicht. Egal.


----------



## Schokobike (21. März 2009)

Mein s-works fully (carbon) ist jetzt etwas älter als ein Jahr und hat einige tausend Kilometer unter seinen Lack gehabt. Ich finde die Lackqualität sehr gut. 

Habe aber auch kleine Steinschläge am Unterrahmen. Für mich vollkommen normal. In der Schweiz hat mir ein "Flugstein" mein Bein blutig geschlagen. Bei solchen Kräften kann auch kein Lack halten.


----------



## Piwi69 (24. März 2009)

dann versuche ichs jetzt auch ma 2 bikes fehlen.aber vonn denen hab ich keine pics


----------



## TT-296 (25. März 2009)

Piwi69 schrieb:


> dann versuche ichs jetzt auch ma 2 bikes fehlen.aber vonn denen hab ich keine pics



also bei dem kuh-bike musste ich irgendwie gleich an die miami zoo crew denken...




... mein Geschmack ist es aber nicht wirklich. Recht eigenwillige Kombination. Der blaue Würger und die goldenen Pedalen geben der Komposition dann quasi den Rest. Nicht bös gemeint, aber man muss schon einen sehr speziellen Geschmack haben. Fahren in deinem Freundeskreis noch mehr Leute mit ähnlich "modifizierten" Bikes rum?

Das Epic hingegen hat was. Habe ich in dem (oder war's etwas ein etwas anderer) Farbton bislang erst 1x gesehen. Wurde das so ausgeliefert oder nachträglich lackiert? Da muss ich irgendwie an den M3 (E46er Baureihe) in knalligem Gelb denken. Beides Renngeräte mit denen man auffällt.


----------



## Piwi69 (25. März 2009)

unter dem fell kommen noch mehr blaue anbauteile zum vorscheinund das epic war n testrad.deshalb diese farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (26. März 2009)

[V] Speci Decibel MTB-Team in Large und Speci-Rot

2005 gekauft, seitdem regelmäßig gefahren, leicht, absolut guter Zustand, keine Stürze o.ä.. Ohne Rechnung aber mit Originalverpackung und Speci-Aufklebern. Ohne Windshield, kanrzt nur nervig.

Preisvorstellung: 70  zzgl. Versand. NP: 160 .


----------



## wotra (27. März 2009)

Hallo.
Kurze Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das blaue 2007er FSR Elite matt oder glänzend lackiert ist? Leider sieht man das auf den Produktfotos nicht...
(Ich hoffe glänzend).

Danke!!


----------



## TT-296 (27. März 2009)

wotra schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Kurze Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das blaue 2007er FSR Elite matt oder glänzend lackiert ist? Leider sieht man das auf den Produktfotos nicht...
> (Ich hoffe glänzend).
> 
> Danke!!



Seit wann gibt es denn Specis mit mattem Lack. Sind die nicht alle glänzend? Könnte ich mir höchsten bei den Vorführbikes vorstellen, dass da vielleicht auch mal zum matten Farbpott gegriffen wird. Da gibt's ja auch die komischsten Farbvariante.

Falls dir das hilft: ich fahre ein 07er Stumpi FRS Elite in rot/weiß und das glänzt ... wenn's geputzt ist


----------



## TT-296 (27. März 2009)

also hier ist es ziemlich am glänzen:






Hast du noch nen Händler mit nem 07er Stumpi FSR als Neurad gefunden? Darf ich fragen, zu welchem Kurs er es dir verkaufen will?


----------



## wotra (27. März 2009)

Das ist ja glänzend, wenn es glänzt 
Ich hab einen Händler gefunden, der allerdings noch den Listenpreis von 2699 will. Kann er aber vergessen. Da müssen min. 400 runter, wenn nicht mehr. Ist schließlich ein Vorvorjahresmodell.

Wie bist Du eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Elite?


----------



## Lateralus (27. März 2009)

Ein Vor-Vorjahresmodell


----------



## fritzbox (27. März 2009)

Gerade eben geholt ist noch warm


----------



## jones (27. März 2009)

der sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## fritzbox (27. März 2009)

jones schrieb:


> der sieht richtig gut aus



Danke 
Hoffe er fährt sich auch so


----------



## TT-296 (27. März 2009)

wotra schrieb:


> Das ist ja glänzend, wenn es glänzt
> Ich hab einen Händler gefunden, der allerdings noch den Listenpreis von 2699 will. Kann er aber vergessen. Da müssen min. 400 runter, wenn nicht mehr. Ist schließlich ein Vorvorjahresmodell.
> 
> Wie bist Du eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Elite?




Da muss mehr runter  Also ich hab im Frühjahr 08 meines für 1600,- vom Händler gekauft. Ist aber ein Messebike gewesen. Einen kleinen Lackplatzer am Sattelrohr hat es zwar und an den Bohrlöchern für die hintere Bremse ist der Lack etwas abgeplatzt (naja, Specialized Lackqualität), aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Dafür hat das Bike aber auch weiße Felgen drauf, die es für mich sofort zum Eyecatcher gemacht hatten.

Mit dem Bike bin ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich vergleichswerte. Das letzte Mtb, welches ich vorher hatte war ein 1000 EUR Bergamont Hardtail. Und der Kauf war 2001. Das Stumpi ist das erste Fully, was ich überhaupt gefahren bin. Hab mich gleich wohlgefühlt und bei dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen. Und hab das auch bis heute nicht bereut. 

Meine neue (Ersatz)gabel kam letzte Woche. Ich hoffe der Syncros Steuersatz ist mittlerweile auch beim Händler eingetroffen, sodass ich es auch bald wieder nutzen kann. Naja, diese Woche hat's des öfteren geschneit und geregnet und außerdem hatte ich massig Arbeit zu erledigen, sodass nicht wirklich Zeit für die Entzugserscheinungen war. Aber bald ist es wieder fahrbereit und dann kommt auch hoffentlich endlich der wahre Frühling.


Nochmal zurück zu deinem Kaufvorhaben. Also unter 2000,- solltest du ihn schon runterhandeln können. Es ist ja schließlich auch noch die alte Rahmengeometrie. Mittlerweile kriegst du ja auch das aktuelle Modell als "Jahreswagen" und bis auf die Lackierungen haben die, glaube ich, nicht so viel verändert. Ich weiß nicht, ob da zwischen dem Fahrgefühl des alten (bis 07) und neuen (ab 08) Welten liegen. Falls das neue deutlich besser ist, kannst ja vielleicht auch nach dem Ausschau halten. Die 400,- EUR Ersparnis kriegst du sicher auch beim 08er hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (27. März 2009)

@wotra:

Hätte da vielleicht noch nen Tipp an dich. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du dazu stehst, dein Bike im Ausland zu ordern. Also in England gibt's die Spezi-Bikes deutlich günstiger als in Deutschland. Deshalb haben die meisten Händler auch von Specialized ein Verbot bekommen, die Bikes nach Deutschland zu versenden. Das scheint aber bei Evans Cycles (wohl der größte Händler in UK) nicht zuzutreffen. Jedenfalls konnte ich nichts dergleichen auf der Serviceseiten finden. Würde ich aber vorher mit denen noch abklären.

Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Größe du benötigst, aber in S gäbe es ein 08er Elite für £1,399.99 oder ein 08er Expert für £1,599.99. Das wären inkl. Versand um die 1530,- bzw. 1750,- EUR. Listenpreis bei uns wohlgemerkt 2699,- bzw. 2999,- EUR.

Zoll und unsere MwSt. dürften nicht mehr hinzukommen. England ist ja auch EU, auch wenn die nicht den Euro haben.

Musst einfach mal ein paar Seiten dieses Threads zurückblättern. Um den Jahreswechsel rum, war das ein großen Thema hier. Und es gibt auch (mindestens) einen hier, der sein Bike in England gekauft hat. Kannst dich mit ihm ja auch mal kurzschließen.


----------



## wotra (28. März 2009)

Danke! Das mit Evans-Bikes ist sehr interessant. Selbst wenn die nicht versenden, wäre u.U. ein Kurztrip nach GB nicht uninteressant.
Naja - für das 07er Elite hatte ich mich ehrlich gesagt aus rein optischen
Gründen entschieden. Erstmal ist blau meine Lieblingsfarbe und außerdem
hat Specialized seit 2008 diese (zumindest für meinen Geschmack) unglaublich häßlichen Rahmen-Gussets (heißt das so? Ich meine diese Strebe vom Ober- zum Sattelrohr - würg!). 

Merci nochmal!


----------



## TT-296 (28. März 2009)

wotra schrieb:


> Danke! Das mit Evans-Bikes ist sehr interessant. Selbst wenn die nicht versenden, wäre u.U. ein Kurztrip nach GB nicht uninteressant.
> Naja - für das 07er Elite hatte ich mich ehrlich gesagt aus rein optischen
> Gründen entschieden. Erstmal ist blau meine Lieblingsfarbe und außerdem
> hat Specialized seit 2008 diese (zumindest für meinen Geschmack) unglaublich häßlichen Rahmen-Gussets (heißt das so? Ich meine diese Strebe vom Ober- zum Sattelrohr - würg!).
> ...



jupp, die heißen gussets. ein gusset (engl.) ist ein Winkelstück bzw. Eckblech.

... also ich fand diese specialized-typische Verbindung von Oberrohr und Sattelrohr damals schon am Epic sehr schick. Genau diese Besonderheit (damals) hat das Bike für mich interessant gemacht. Ich glaube Specialized waren die Ersten, die diese Verbindungsart verwendeten. Dadurch konnte das Oberrohr zum Fahrer hin tiefer angebracht werden. Man hatte dadurch das Oberrohr etwas weiter von den Juwelen weg  Der eigentliche Vorteil aber, man sitzt quasi mehr "im Bike" und nicht so "auf" dem Bike. Und irgendwie gibt einem das auch ein ganz anderes (angenehmeres) Gefühl, so ein Bike zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich bei Männer mehr als bei Frauen. Man läuft einfach nicht gefahr, sich das Oberrohr zwischen die Beine zu hauen, wenn man "im Bike steht" ... also Füsse auf dem Boden. Diesen Knick hast du natürlich auch beim 07er Stumpi, da das Oberrohr quasi ins Gusset überläuft und der Dämpfer den weiteren Verlauf des "normalen" Oberrohrs beschreibt.

Diese Rahmengeometrie mit den Gussets zwischen Ober- und Sitzstrebe findet man mittlerweile bei sehr vielen aktuellen Bikemodellen diverser Hersteller. Die Zeiten, in denen ein Rahmendreieck ein reines Dreieck war, sind lange vorbei. Schade finde ich, dass die Specis sich nur seeehr ähnlich sind. FSR, Stumpi FSR, Enduro, Pitch und Epic sehen von weitem nahezu identisch aus. (Die Frauenmodelle hab ich jetzt mal außen vor gelassen) Aber wenn's anscheinend die ideale Geometrie ist, wäre es ja schwachsinnig, diese nicht auch in den verschiedene Bikedisziplinen einzusetzen.


----------



## Udgard (28. März 2009)

Ich zeig auch mal mein neues ....leider noch sauber und das Foto ist jetzt auch nicht so der brenner (Quali) aber egal


----------



## blama (31. März 2009)

Habe jetztb auch Bilder von meinem neuen EPIC Expert in XL.
Gewicht ist bei 11.60 kg fährt sich aber traumhaft!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirkinho (31. März 2009)

schick, wie ist das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers? Hast Du einen Vergleich zum Vorgänger?


----------



## Mev (31. März 2009)

blama schrieb:


> Habe jetztb auch Bilder von meinem neuen EPIC Expert in XL.
> Gewicht ist bei 11.60 kg fährt sich aber traumhaft!!!!!!!!!



kann ich bestätigen fahrt sich wirklich traumhaft


----------



## blama (31. März 2009)

Zum vergleich zum Vorgänger, habe noch das EPIC COMP 2004 mit dem alten Brain.Das neue Brain fahre ich eigentlich auch immer ganz zu (härteste Einst.) und finde das ansprechverhalten sehr gut.Man nimmt zwar immer einen kleinen Schlag war, aber das war beim alten Brain auch so.Durch die neue Dämpferposition finde ich dann das anspechverhaten viel besser.


----------



## steggle (31. März 2009)

blama schrieb:


> Habe jetztb auch Bilder von meinem neuen EPIC Expert in XL.
> Gewicht ist bei 11.60 kg fährt sich aber traumhaft!!!!!!!!!


 
das gewicht hört sich gut an. ich fahre das epic comp in größe m, ebenfalls mit der xt kurbel, racing ralph,... und komme auf 11.8 kg.
liegt da soviel gewichtsunterschied bei den 2 modellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (31. März 2009)

Wollte eigentlich hier ein Pic vom Safire ( heute gekommen ) meiner Süßen rein tun.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch 




geschafft 

Feines Rad.

Fox vorne, Fox hinten.
DT Swiss 420 sl
Sramx7 / x9

Hoffe sie hat gaaanz viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Gruß
Sramx9


----------



## RockyShocky (31. März 2009)

Dann ma Glückwunsch an deine Freundin,zu ihrem tollen neuen Bike.
Genau die richtige Marke gewählt


----------



## sramx9 (31. März 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Dann ma Glückwunsch an deine Freundin,zu ihrem tollen neuen Bike.
> Genau die richtige Marke gewählt



Danke
Naja - gibt auch noch andere gute Marken 
Gibt aber nischt zu meckern.


----------



## Buchen74722 (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal ein älteres Baujahr eines Specialized Bikes.


----------



## malizio (31. März 2009)

@blama: 
erst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Epic.
was hast du alles geändert das du auf 11,6 kg gekommen bist?


----------



## blama (1. April 2009)

@malizio Ich habe folgende Änderungen: XT Kurbel und XT Kassette,hinten RR vorne NN, Extralite Sattelstütze (166gr),F99 Vorbau mit Titanschrauben (105 gr) und s-works Carbonlenker (126 gr). Ist immer noch eien Baustelle und werde später(nächstes Jahr) einen neuen LRS kaufen.Ich strebe so ein Gewicht von +- 11 kg an.Muss aber stabile und haltbare Teile haben.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (1. April 2009)

für alle Leute mit mehr als 8000Euro auf der Kante...

http://www.songo.info/bid-for-christoph-sausers-world-championship-winning-specialized-epic/


----------



## Buchen74722 (1. April 2009)

gestern das Bild vom ALTEN

heute das Bild vom NEUEN


----------



## dragon07 (1. April 2009)

Buchen74722 schrieb:


> gestern das Bild vom ALTEN
> 
> heute das Bild vom NEUEN



Bitte etwas größer


----------



## FT-HBM (1. April 2009)

Aus den Bilder kann man ja Briefmarken erstellen! Bitte gößer!!!

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## tranquillity (3. April 2009)

Buchen74722 schrieb:


> gestern das Bild vom ALTEN
> 
> heute das Bild vom NEUEN



Hab keine Lupe hier ...


----------



## Buchen74722 (4. April 2009)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Hab keine Lupe hier ...


 

Hallo, sag mir doch mal, wie ich Bilder in ansprechender Größe hier reinbringe, wenn die die Dateigröße beschränken.....


,,,,,, Danke für die Info


----------



## invincible (4. April 2009)

So, nu mal paar Bilder in angemessener Umgebung und mit neuer Stütze, Sattel, Vorbau...


----------



## felix k. (5. April 2009)

Weiß einer von euch wie schwer das specialized P1 crmo 2008 ist?


----------



## mistermoo (5. April 2009)

mein hätte gelesen bei pinkbike im forum, so um die 34-35lbs sprich ca. 17-17,5 kg
das p2 war um die 36 rum


----------



## Groudon (5. April 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen dem Alu-Rahmen des Enduro SL 2008 und dem Enduro SL 2009? Da ich das Enduro SL Comp 2008 wegen der Doppelbrückengabel recht verlockend finde ... oder ist die weniger gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (5. April 2009)

Die S-Works Kurbel fahren ja mittlerweile Einige hier.
Hat jemand vllt. das Gewicht der einzelnen Blätter?

Will umrüsten auf Schwarze Blätter und wollt mal Gewichte vergleichen
mit FRM (57/30/15) und Stronglight (77/38/16).

FRM sind zwar leichter aber glaube die Stronglight haben besseres
Schaltverhalten und da bin ich von den S-Works verwöhnt, die
schalten auf XTR niveau.


----------



## Buchen74722 (5. April 2009)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Hab keine Lupe hier ...


 

so Neuer Versuch


----------



## Dirkinho (6. April 2009)

Sehr geil, tolle Farbkombi


----------



## arne1907 (9. April 2009)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr nun 2 komplette Neuafbauten am Start hatte,
musste ich ja meine "Chefin" auch bei Laune halten.

Ziel dabei war ein Low Budget Bike für max. 1000 um mehr Kohle für
meine Bikes frei zu haben. 

Mit nen gebrauchten ERA Frauenrahmen und kompletter XT Gruppe
im Sonderangebot sowie günstigen Crossmax war das leicht zu
bewerkstelligen und ist mit 10,5 Kg auch akzeptabel in der Preisklasse. 


Ihr "Neues"






Meine "Alten"


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. April 2009)

Nachdem es jetzt komplett fertig ist stell ich noch ein paar Bilder und die Teileliste hier rein.

















Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (9. April 2009)

Nettes Gewicht 

Was mich nur stutzig macht ist das gewicht der Bremse.

Meine wog mit Titanschrauben und ohne Scheiben 175/220g.

Deine wiegt 158/192g.

Allerdings habe ich bei mir schon einen Fehler entdeckt, ich habe sie
ungekürzt gewogen und nach kürzen leider vergessen noch mal zu
wiegen und die Liste zu aktualisieren....

Aber kann das vorn 17g und hinten 28g ausmachen?
Dann hätte ich ja gleich nen Tuning von 45g und das für Lau!


----------



## BigTobi (9. April 2009)

klasse Epic


----------



## RockyShocky (9. April 2009)

Da hat Schwalbe ja wieder ne nette Serienstreuung drin!
Laufen die RoRo auch rund?
Meine deutlich unter Gewicht gewogenen Ralphs und Nobbys kann man nämlich deshalb irgendwie in den Eimer kloppen,so eiern die (und das liegt nicht dran,dass sie mies aufgezogen sind)


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Nettes Gewicht
> 
> Was mich nur stutzig macht ist das gewicht der Bremse.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre sie komplett mit Alu-Schrauben. Schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Meine haben die Carbonhebel. Diese sind auch leichter. Außerdem habe ich Avid-Leitungen verbaut. Sind auch leichter. Hinten verwende ich einen Oro-Puro-Adapter. Auch wieder leichter. Da kommt dann doch etwas zusammen.
Kürzen der Leitung bringt pro 50cm 8-9gr. 

Jetzt würde ich nur auch endlich gerne mal richtig mit dem Bike fahren. Aber leider hab ich zum dritten mal in 5 Monaten Stirn/Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung und muß noch 4 Tage Antibiotika nehmen. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (9. April 2009)

Also ich kann mich für dieses EPIC irgendwie NICHT erwärmen. Es sieht auch so puristisch aus, wie das von Sauser. Fazit: sehr leicht, aber optisch leider ein Fehltritt. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Dirkinho (9. April 2009)

Ich finds geil! Glückwunsch, werde ich demnächst auch mal testen, ne Eismann?


----------



## dragon07 (9. April 2009)

@ mtbmarcus Hut ab.

Ich finde es gelungen, gute Besserung  und dann viel spaß beim biken.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Merlwin (9. April 2009)

Ich muss Neidlos zugeben: "Das ist der Hammer!!!"
So viel Mühe und Liebe für das Detail bewundere ich.
Klasse Arbeit Marcus.
Mach weiter so.


----------



## -MaLi- (10. April 2009)

das gewicht ist natürlich der hammer... aber ich glaube son bike würde bei mir nicht lange halten.... ^^ so wie ich fahre da lob ich mir lieber mein stock epic comp


----------



## DerEismann (10. April 2009)

Hallo erst mal....

Und natürlich hallo und ein "super lecker geiles Bike" an Marcus...

Obendrein ein riesiges Entschuldigung an ihn... Ich hatte damals gepostet, dass die Sache mit der Kurbel eine null nummer ist und nicht funktioniert... 
Muss ich zurück nehmen... Nach langem philosophieren und unzähligen Telefonaten mit Großhändler und viele Kaffes mit meinem Werkstattkollegen weiter haben wir auch die Kurbel bei mir verbaut...
Hält einwandfrei!!!! Auch unter Renneinsatz und bei Schlammschlachten...

Werde von meinem auch nochmal Fotos machen und posten...
ist nun auch fertig und soll erst mal so bleiben 

Und ja Dirk.... werden wir auf jeden Fall testen...  Sobald wir im neuen Laden sind und wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist.


Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (10. April 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal....
> 
> Und natürlich hallo und ein "super lecker geiles Bike" an Marcus...
> 
> ...



Dann aber schnell her mit den Bildern

Mussten sich wegen der Kurbeln wirklich so viele Monteure Gedanken machen? Ich hatte nur mit dem Monteur meines Vertrauens telefoniert, Explosionszeichnungen von der Cannondale BB30-Version studiert und schon war mir eigentlich klar das es funktionieren sollte. Soll sich aber jetzt nicht überheblich anhören. Ich wollte sie wegen der Optik und dem Gewicht einfach haben. Dadurch hab ich halt nicht locker gelassen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## DerEismann (12. April 2009)

Hi Marcus.... Das Problem ist einfach das Specialized die Kurbel für den Rahmen nicht frei gibt und somit die Garantieansprüche verfallen, wenn dadurch etwas passiert.... Keine feine Sache, da ich mit dem Epic auch Rennen fahre und im Dreck suhleSprich... artgerechte Haltung 
Aber Specialized konnte mir auch nicht weiter helfen, da die S-Works Kurbel nicht lieferbar war/ist
Obendrein finde ich die FSA eh schicker....

Wenn man sich mal die Zeichnung der BB30 Road anschaut, ist sie genau so aufgebaut, wie wir es nun gemacht haben und es passt!!!

Also einfach fahren... Sah anfangs nur doof aus, da man ja den Ring um das Lagerspiel einzustellen weg lassen muss und dadurch das Gewinde am linken Kurbelarm zu sehen war. Aber man kennt ja Leute die mit ner Drehbank umgehen können 

Fotos mache ich heute Nachmittag... muss gleich arbeiten....
Wir ziehen mit dem Laden und müssen bis Freitagabend alles fertig haben... Samstag ist "Neueröffnung"...!

Dazu seid Ihr alle übrigens herzlich eingeladen...

www.fun-corner.de

love the ride... DerEismann


----------



## Assfight (12. April 2009)

Schon die neuen Stumpjumperfarben gecheckt? Das Elite hat neue Farben bekommen und den Stumpjumeralurahmen gibts mit einer neuen Farbe, wie ich finde sehr geil.


----------



## Hänschen (12. April 2009)

Sieht ja mal geil aus.


----------



## RockyShocky (12. April 2009)

Aber mit der Auswahl einer optisch passenden Gabel , dürfte man etwas Probleme kriegen ;-) l


----------



## Assfight (12. April 2009)

Ne, die dunkelblaue Fox passt doch.


----------



## -MaLi- (12. April 2009)

ne schwarze fox
(ps. hab mich grad verliebt in den rahmen  )


----------



## Assfight (12. April 2009)

Nur ein wenig schwierig find ich den Rahmen mit anderen Farben zu mischen. Alles schwarz, außer Griffe, Gabel und Sattel sieht geil aus.


----------



## Sascha Koch (12. April 2009)

so, bau mein neues epic s-works auch mal auf.
kleine Teileliste:
sworks Kurbel 3fach
extralite Vorbau, hörnchen und Stütze
Magura Marta SL 09
ztr Race mit Prince und Princess
Racing Ralph v+h (traue den Rocket nicht)
tune schnellspanner
speedneedle Marathon 
x0 mit gripshift
schmolke Lenker
crankbrothers 4ti
xtr umwerfer + kasette 11/32
hoffe, ich komme so auf 9,5kg das wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## DAMDAM (12. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> so, bau mein neues epic s-works auch mal auf.
> kleine Teileliste:
> sworks Kurbel 3fach
> extralite Vorbau, hörnchen und Stütze
> ...



Vorne kannste den Ron ruhig fahren mit Milch, der hält ohne Probleme. Hinten fährt der sich eh nicht so prall, da ist ein Racing Ralph schon besser! 

Ich packe morgen mal Bilder von meinem 2008ter Epic für den Rest der Saison hier ins Forum. Der Hardtailversuch ist ja letztes Wochenende deutlich in die Hose gegangen! (Ich bin es halt noch gewohnt, dass der Hinterbau das Hinterrad etwas auf den Abfahrten schütz  !)

Das wird bestimmt ein Hammer Gerät und sollte eigentlich bei 9,2-9,3 landen. Mein Epic steht mit Kyffhäuser MTB Marathon Setup ja auch schon bei 9,7Kg und das ist der alte Rahmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (12. April 2009)

schauen wir mal DamDam, ja stell mal ein Foto von Deiner Kiste rein 
Ich finde den Ron vorne auch geil, mal sehen, mit Milch und in 2,25.
Hauptsache mir fliegt der Gummi am Gardasee nicht um die Ohren.


----------



## DAMDAM (13. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> schauen wir mal DamDam, ja stell mal ein Foto von Deiner Kiste rein
> Ich finde den Ron vorne auch geil, mal sehen, mit Milch und in 2,25.
> Hauptsache mir fliegt der Gummi am Gardasee nicht um die Ohren.



Am Gardasee würde aus Pannensicherheitsgründen eher zu einem Larsen TT 2,0" tendieren vielleicht findeste ja weilche um die 470g. Da brauchste dann auf den Abfahrten nicht zu stark an die Linienwahl denken. 

Ich werde am nächsten Wochenende beim Kyffhäuser (30% Straße 50% Schotterwege 20% Waldboden) wenn es trocken bleibt, so fahren: 



(Sind doch 9,8Kg geworden, da ich noch Barends und nen Latexschlauch hinten verbaut habe, aber was solls!)


----------



## Lateralus (13. April 2009)

Hey, noch jemand mit 2 unterschiedlichen Bremssattelfarben. Hab ich auch so. VR rot (wegen Sid mit roten Decals), HR silber (Ausfallenden sind auch silber)

Teileliste?


----------



## Assfight (13. April 2009)

Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Sascha Koch (13. April 2009)

@damdam
astrein der Bock, das alte Epic ist geil, fährt mein Kumpel auch.
viel Spaß beim Rennen


----------



## Hänschen (13. April 2009)

Bei den ganzen S-Work Bikes traut man sich ja gar nicht mehr seins zu zeigen.


----------



## RockyShocky (13. April 2009)

Das kannst du dich auf jeden Fall trauen !!!
Ist ja der Specialized Sammelthread und nicht,der " wer gibt mehr Kohle pro Monat aus-nur das zählt" Thread

Schön stimmiger Aufbau !!!!


----------



## DerEismann (13. April 2009)

So..... nun der Eismann auch mal wieder....

Mal sehen wieviel Nackenschläge ich dieses mal wieder 
bekomme 

Bin nun bei 9,8kg und nun ist erstmal schluß!!!

Will meinen Chef nun glücklich machen und mir ein Trek Rennrad holen...
Er war schon sauer, das ich mir ein nach seiner Aussage "Speiseeis" gekauft habe statt das neue Treck Fuel 9.9...

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## Dirkinho (13. April 2009)

Mann sind die Pedalen geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (13. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Am Gardasee würde aus Pannensicherheitsgründen eher zu einem Larsen TT 2,0" tendieren vielleicht findeste ja weilche um die 470g. Da brauchste dann auf den Abfahrten nicht zu stark an die Linienwahl denken.
> 
> Ich werde am nächsten Wochenende beim Kyffhäuser (30% Straße 50% Schotterwege 20% Waldboden) wenn es trocken bleibt, so fahren:
> 
> ...



Hey Keule, kann´es auf Deinem Foto nicht erkennen, was für ne Sattelstütze haste dran? Habe meine AX Lightness gerade bei Ebay reingehauen, bei 80kg is das nichts, hab mir die Alu von Extralite fürs epic bestellt, aber vielleicht lasse ich mich ja umstimmen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. April 2009)

Ist eine Easton, entweder eine EC90 Zero oder eine 70er.


----------



## DAMDAM (13. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Hey Keule, kann´es auf Deinem Foto nicht erkennen, was für ne Sattelstütze haste dran? Habe meine AX Lightness gerade bei Ebay reingehauen, bei 80kg is das nichts, hab mir die Alu von Extralite fürs epic bestellt, aber vielleicht lasse ich mich ja umstimmen.



Ist ne Easton EC 90 mit KCNC Yokes und Titanschrauben (gab mal nen Tuningthread hier Forum dazu oder zu ner EC 70) wiegt UNGEKÜRZT !!! bei 30,9 mm Durchmesser 156,8g, wobei man fairer Weise erwähnen muss, dass es solche und solche Meinungen zu dem Tuning mit KCNC Yokes gibt!

Als Tipp noch für alle die eine Easton EC 90 Sattelstütze erwägen zu kaufen: 

Meist gibt es in der UK einen Store wo sie günstig ist, bei Hibike oder Bikediscount wird dieser Preis eigentlich immer unterboten! Habe meine im Februar so für knapp 125 Euro bekommen, Dank an Chainreactioncycle (leider wieder teurer) -> Cyclestore.uk  und Hibike  )


----------



## CrashOversteel (13. April 2009)

@Hänschen 
Damit brauchst dich sicher nicht zu verstecken. Sieht top aus, sehr schöner und stimmtiger Aufbau. Alzu schwer wird es sicher auch nicht sein.

@Sascha Koch
Easton EC90 hatte ich auch vorher, kann man nicht viel falsch mitmachen. Wegen dem Gewicht habe ich aber nochmal getauscht. Auf ne MCFK, Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum. Meine wiegt ca. 121g, ist für 90kg Fahrer ausgelegt und hat dementsprechend auch eine M6 Klemmung.


----------



## arne1907 (14. April 2009)

@ Sascha Koch

Bei Ebay schreibste das die Stütze Top für 85 kg ist und Du sie nur
verkaufst weil neues Bike anderen Durchmesser hat.

Hier schreibste das die für 80kg Mist ist und Du sie daher verkaufst....


Wer wird da nun belogen?


----------



## Wayne70 (14. April 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So..... nun der Eismann auch mal wieder....
> 
> 
> Gruß, der Eismann



@eismann und wer will.

Bei meinem 09 s-works (Fully) höre ich ein kurzes "Knartzen" (weiß man damit was gemeint ist?) wenn ich beide Bremsen gedrückt halte und vor uns zurück wippe. Hat dies noch jemand? Kann auch das Geräusch von Carbon auf Carbon sein (höre ich aber nicht so oft). Das Geräusch ist scheinbar nach dem Putzen weniger geworden, aber wenn man will kann man es noch hören.
bis dahin und einen guten Start in die Restwoche. Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (14. April 2009)

Im Sitzen oder Stehen. Kann vom Sattel, von der Lenkerklemmung oder vom Dämpfer/Aufnahme kommen. Habe auch ab und zu noch ein einmaliges Knacken bei Zug am Lenker. Müsste wahrscheinlich mal nen Drehmomentschlüssel bemühen - wenn die Teile nur nicht so teuer wären.


----------



## DerEismann (14. April 2009)

@ Dirk....

Ich weiß wer einen hat und nicht weit von Dir weg wohnt


----------



## Dirkinho (14. April 2009)

dann pack mal ein 

Schließlich fährst Du ja dann mal meinen Hobel. Anbei die aktuelle Teileliste meines Epic Marathon Carbon 2008. Tuningtipps willkommen.

Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## Lizzard (14. April 2009)

Excel wäre aber geschickter gewesen.


----------



## Dirkinho (14. April 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Excel wäre aber geschickter gewesen.



wieso, ist doch übersichtlich genug!? Irgendwo gabs auch mal ne Vorlage, habe ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## pirat00 (14. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Anbei die aktuelle Teileliste meines Epic Marathon Carbon 2008.



Kurze Frage zu deiner Auflistung:
Sind die Gewichte nachgewogen oder Angaben von dem jeweiligen Hersteller?


----------



## Dirkinho (14. April 2009)

Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Züge, Griffe, Steuersatz und Schaltgriffe habe ich alles nachgewogen, ansonsten halt Herstellerangaben. Da die vom Rahmen nirgens zu finden ist, habe ich zurückgerechnet, so daß es mit dem tatsächlichen Komplettgewicht hinhaut.


----------



## Dirkinho (15. April 2009)

Interessante Aktion fürs Stumpi

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?pageName=SJFSRPromo


----------



## jiri (15. April 2009)

Scheint aber nicht für Deutschland zu gelten?! Zumindest finde ich auf der deutschen Seite nix dazu.


----------



## 007ike (15. April 2009)

Die Marta lässt sich mit Titanschrauben und Windcuttern um knapp 70g erleichtern. Die Reba würde ich austauschen, da lassen sich 200g raus holen.
Dann wärst du bei 10,8 komplett, was schon sehr gut ist. Den Rest würde ich so lassen, sonst wird es richtig teuer!
Natürlich lässt sich überall noch etwas sparen, es ist halt wichtig, wenn du richtig leicht werden will, dass alle Details bearbeitet werden, denn in der Summe sind 5g hier und 10 g da schnell einmal 300 bis 400g im Gesamten die su sparst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (15. April 2009)

Danke, Gabel habe ich auch schon im Visier. Entweder Reba WC, Sid oder Durin. Wie sind die Windcutter denn von der Performance. Die schlanken SL Rotoren ohne Löcher finde ich schon recht leicht und geil. Es kommen auch noch andere Griffe und Bar Ends dran. Dann sollte ich bei 10,7-10,8 liegen. Dann kann ich hoffentlich ruhig schlafen 

@jiri  Denke auch, daß das nur für USA gilt, aber evtl. hat der ein oder andere dort ja Kontakte. Generell keine schlechte Aktion jedenfalls.


----------



## DAMDAM (15. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Danke, Gabel habe ich auch schon im Visier. Entweder Reba WC, Sid oder Durin. Wie sind die Windcutter denn von der Performance. Die schlanken SL Rotoren ohne Löcher finde ich schon recht leicht und geil. Es kommen auch noch andere Griffe und Bar Ends dran. Dann sollte ich bei 10,7-10,8 liegen. Dann kann ich hoffentlich ruhig schlafen
> 
> @jiri  Denke auch, daß das nur für USA gilt, aber evtl. hat der ein oder andere dort ja Kontakte. Generell keine schlechte Aktion jedenfalls.



Ich glaube du hast beim Lönskrug Marathon gegenüber von uns gepackt (-> Die 3 (darf man das hier sagen?) MTBvDler mit den Hardtails und den schwarz-orangen Trikots). Ich könnte dir anbieten in Altenau mal nen Epic mit Durin (zwar ner 80iger, aber ich meine du bist auch mit viel Sag unterwegs gewesen, von daher sollte es passen) über den Platz zu rollen! 

Ich kann die Magura´s uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Schön straffe Gabel und harmoniert meiner Meinung nach besser mit dem Hinterbau als eine Reba WC (bin ich davor gefahren!). Mit der Sid kannst du aber auch nichts falsch machen! 

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Dirkinho (15. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast beim Lönskrug Marathon gegenüber von uns gepackt (-> Die 3 (darf man das hier sagen?) MTBvDler mit den Hardtails und den schwarz-orangen Trikots). Ich könnte dir anbieten in Altenau mal nen Epic mit Durin (zwar ner 80iger, aber ich meine du bist auch mit viel Sag unterwegs gewesen, von daher sollte es passen) über den Platz zu rollen!
> 
> Ich kann die Magura´s uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Schön straffe Gabel und harmoniert meiner Meinung nach besser mit dem Hinterbau als eine Reba WC (bin ich davor gefahren!). Mit der Sid kannst du aber auch nichts falsch machen!
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen




Moin in meine alte Heimatstadt (habe bis 2005 2,5 Jahre im Viertel gewohnt),

stimmt, jetzt wo ich das Foto in der Gallerie sehe, erinnere ich mich an euch. Den Sag hast Du bemerkt? Respekt

Ich komme auf Dein Angebot gerne zurück, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob das mit Altenau was wird, da wir unsere 2. Tochter in 2 Wochen erwarten. Da muß sich erstmal alles einspielen. Seid ihr sonst noch auf Rennen bei uns in der Ecke?

Race to Sky in Boffzen ist da zu empfehlen oder der Marathon Angang Juli in Neuhaus. Da starte ich definitiv. Wo trainiert ihr denn in HB? Bürgerpark oder Weserdeich hoch und runter? 

Grüße aus Holzminden
Dirk


----------



## 007ike (15. April 2009)

Finde die Durin auch gut. Besser als die Reba die ich mal hatte, jedoch schlechter als die Fox, die aber wegen dem Gewicht wieder ausscheidet. (So mal etwas persönliche Wertung!)
Die Windcutter sind ok, die SL Scheiben sind etwas besser. Man gewöhnt sich aber dran.


----------



## -MaLi- (15. April 2009)

was haltet ihr von folgender bremsscheibe
http://www.bikecorner24.de/ashima-u....html?osCsid=1c8e30b12526ef9b985462ecfa350f7d


----------



## supermanlovers (15. April 2009)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von folgender bremsscheibe
> http://www.bikecorner24.de/ashima-u....html?osCsid=1c8e30b12526ef9b985462ecfa350f7d



fahre die Scheiben seit ca. 1 Jahr.
funktionieren bei meinem Gewicht von 64kg in 160/160 wunderbar.
Die Handkräfte sind zwar höher als mit meinen alten XT Scheiben aber mit Fading etc. hatte ich auch bei langen Alpen Abfahrten kein Problem.


----------



## Sascha Koch (15. April 2009)

Sagt mal, wenn wir schon bei den Scheiben sind, kennt jemand die Scrub Keramik Alu in 160mm? Die kostet 149, die spinnen wohl, soll aber 55gramm wiegen. Hat einer Erfahrung damit?

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...ichte-Keramik--Alumium-Bremsscheiben-ab-.html

Scrub beschreitet beim Material für Bremsscheiben neue Wege. Hierzu wurde ein Material verwendet, dass bereits in anderen Bereichen wie Schneemobilen und Renn-Motorrädern zum Einsatz kommt. Dieser Mix macht die Discs leichter als herkömmliche Disks. Das Material ist haltbar und standfest wie von Stahlscheiben beim Einsatz der richtigen Scheibengröße zum Einsatzzweck.

Details:

    * Material: Composite Matrix
    * Farbe: schwarzer Stern
    * Durchmesser:
          o 140mm mit ca. 41g
          o 160mm mit ca. 55g
          o 180mm mit ca. 68g
    * Befestigung: IS-Standard 6-Loch


----------



## TT-296 (15. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...ichte-Keramik--Alumium-Bremsscheiben-ab-.html



also supersportwagen bremsen auch mit keramik-bremsen. Dürfte also von der performance "nicht allzu schlecht" sein. aber der preis ... 300,- für nen satz neue scheiben


----------



## Gorth (15. April 2009)

Müsstest mal in den Archiven des Forums rumsuchen, so etwas wurde schonmal im Leichtbauunterforum diskutiert. War aber so wie ich es in Erinnerung habe nicht so der Knaller.

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass Keramikbremsen an PKWs nur in einem schmalen, hohen Temperaturfenster richtig gut arbeiten. Ob es solche Entwicklungen auch im Motorradbereich (Enduro) gibt und wie es da mit Temperaturen aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (15. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn wir schon bei den Scheiben sind, kennt jemand die Scrub Keramik Alu in 160mm? Die kostet 149, die spinnen wohl, soll aber 55gramm wiegen. Hat einer Erfahrung damit?
> 
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...ichte-Keramik--Alumium-Bremsscheiben-ab-.html
> 
> ...



Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst bei den Bremsen und nicht ganz so Wert auf Bremsleistung legst, versuch doch lieber Notubes Aluscheiben zu bekommen ! Die sind günstiger und wiegen auch zw. 52-55g bei 160mm (zumindest meine  )


----------



## dragon07 (15. April 2009)

Hi

@Dirkinho bekomme noch eine 140 mm  Leichtkraft Ultralight : http://nano-bike-parts.de/Leichtkraft-Ultralight-Disc-Silber  dan kann ich dazu auch mehr sagen.

Ansonsten finde ich vorne eine 160 mm R1 Scheibe schon tacko.

Ansonsten Bontreger Griffe ca. 15 g 

Bar Ends  ich finde di Tune von der vorm und Gewicht absolut Top leichter geht nur auf kosten der Ergonomie.  Ca. 60 g anstelle 140g       
Spanner gehen   noch mal 50 g weniger

Sattelstütze könnte man bestimmt mit durch eine  KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium  60 g sparen, welche Länge brauchste 350mm oder 400mm ?

Kurbelgarnitur geht auch was, andere  Kettenblätter  oder gleich eine andere Kurbel.

Was die Sache mit der Gabel  angeht da scheiden sich bekantlich die Geister  

Meine Meinung ist klar 
Performance  =  Fox

Sonst   Durin oder gar Dt Swiss 

Keine Reba ich habe sie und du ja auch ich meine mit einer Stargabel ist es schöner, aber vielleicht liegt es an mir.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Dirkinho (15. April 2009)

Moin Ike,

wo warst Du denn heute? Waren zu 8 auf geilen Trails unterwegs. Griffe sind gebongt. Die Tune Bar Ends rocken, habe hier noch günstigere gefunden:

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ..._Agogo-ultralight-Bar-Ends-wei--61g-Paar.html

Denke tatsächlich über ne neue Stütze nach, da meine WCS knarzt wie verrückt. Liegt an der Sattel oder der Stützenklemme. Habe oben gefettet, unten nicht, da Carbon. Hat noch einer ne Idee?

Neue Gabel ist momentan finanziell leider nicht drin. Welche Kettenblätter sind denn empfehlenswert auf der XT Kurbel?

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Sascha Koch (16. April 2009)

an alle, könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben, welcher Händler die FSA Light Force 3fach BB30 auf Lager haben könnte?
Mein Epic S Works Frame steht bei meinem Händler bereit und ich bekomme nirgens die Kurbel her.
und die S Works Kurbel ist wohl erst wieder ab Juli lieferbar :-(


----------



## RockyShocky (16. April 2009)

eventuell hier?
http://cgi.ebay.com/FSA-K-Force-Lig...hash=item370184498422&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

33â¬ Versandkosten


----------



## DAMDAM (16. April 2009)

Ich würde es hier mal versuchen:

www.jedi-sports.de

www.egle-parts.de -> einfach nach der BB30 Variante fragen, da die vom Preis am besten sind glaube ich! 

P.S. Wir wollen Bilder sehen sobald es fertig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (16. April 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> eventuell hier?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FSA-K-Force-Lig...hash=item370184498422&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> 33 Versandkosten



ich glaub, wer über 500,- EUR für ne Kurbel ausgeben will, den stören auch keine 33,- EUR Versand 
... viel mehr würde mich die lange Lieferzeit aus den USA stören.


----------



## Sascha Koch (16. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ich glaub, wer über 500,- EUR für ne Kurbel ausgeben will, den stören auch keine 33,- EUR Versand
> ... viel mehr würde mich die lange Lieferzeit aus den USA stören.


Hey TT296
nachdem wir uns anfangs so angezickt haben, muss ich Dir mal sagen, das Dein Tarmac in Deiner Galerie Hammer aussieht


----------



## arne1907 (16. April 2009)

Glaube Jedi-Sports ist der günstigste Anbieter.
Meine hatte er nicht auf Lager und trotzdem hatte ich sie 4 Tage
nach Bestellung in der Hand.


----------



## Sascha Koch (16. April 2009)

ok? Jetzt hab ich sie bei bike components bestellt.
mal schauen, wann sie kommt :-(


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> ok? Jetzt hab ich sie bei bike components bestellt.
> mal schauen, wann sie kommt :-(



Ich hätte sie auch bei Jedi-Sports bestellt. Ging wirklich schnell.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Thomasino (17. April 2009)

Schaut mal....






Schön gell....


----------



## TT-296 (17. April 2009)

gähn ... schon wieder ein schwarz-rotes s-works.

nene, ist schon ein sehr schönes bike. schade bloß, dass die von specialized das mit dem rot-weißen modell nicht gebacken kriegen. da gäbe es hier bei den hochpreisigen bikes etwas mehr abwechslung.

PS: cyanfarbene ventilkappe am hinterrad?! geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (17. April 2009)

Das sieht schon richtig geil aus.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Specialized Gabel sehr viel anders ist als die damalige Fox 100X.
Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?


----------



## arne1907 (17. April 2009)

Nettes Bike 

Aber sorry, die Kurbel geht optisch mal garnicht und macht ausserdem sämtliche BB30
Vorteile des Rahmens zu nichte....


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. April 2009)

tt296 
Mein Epic S Works Frame ist in Rot Weiss gekommen, mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (17. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> tt296
> Mein Epic S Works Frame ist in Rot Weiss gekommen, mal was anderes



Ich dachte die gibets nicht?

FOTO 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Toni172 (17. April 2009)

will auch ein Foto vom rot/weissen sehen !!!!!!!!!!!

@hendrik
ein vergleich zur 100x habe ich nicht, aber im direkten vergleich zu einer F100 RL meine ich das die Futureshock Gabel noch eine etwas bessere performance hat. Kann aber auch rein subjektiv sein.


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. April 2009)

wie man mir gesagt hatte, gibt's das HT nicht in Rot Weiss, aber mein Epic ist definitiv in rot weiss lieferbar.
Also, ich habs /-)
bin ab nächstes WE wegen Marathon am Gardasee, danach ist das Epic aufgebaut und Foto kommt.
Vorausgesetzt, die FSA Kurbel kommt bis dahin


----------



## TT-296 (17. April 2009)

@ saschakoch:

ich meinte den hier:





... gut, der ist rot/weiß/schwarz. hatte den etwas anders in erinnerung. aber ich glaube, das war der rahmen, mit dem arne ursprünglich auch geliebäugelt hatte.

... aber das rot-weiße epic möchte ich natürlich auch gern sehen!


----------



## arne1907 (18. April 2009)

Genau für diese Farbvariante hatte ich noch bis Ende Oktober eine
Lieferzusage, hatte ihn ja früh genug bestellt.

Im November kam dann der Schwarz/Rote mit dem Hinweis das aufgrund
von Lackproblemen der Weiß/Rote nicht für den deutschen Markt angeboten wird.

In USA ist der Weiße allerdings lieferbar.


----------



## privilegia (18. April 2009)

Haben die in den USA andere Klimabedingungen als wir hier? Lackprobleme???
Ich kann mich mit dieser Farbvariante besser anfreunden.
Dieses Matt-Schwarz gefällt mir einfach nicht.

Stay Depeched!


----------



## Toni172 (18. April 2009)

den wollte ich auch und wurde mir ebenfalls durch Speci stoniert.

Ich denke das die Kunden in USA nicht soooo "rumnörgeln" wegen der LAckprobleme.
1. sind die Bikes dort wesentlich billiger.
2. wenn ich sehe in was für Bretterbuden die wohnen, dann ist denen ein abplatzender LAck auch egal.

Die Deutschen haben halt an allem einen höheren Quali-Anspruch. Siehe Autos etc.


----------



## moloko-c (18. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

hier auch mal ein "kleines" Epic. Habe im ersten Schritt mal neue Laufräder draufgemacht (Fun Works / ZTR Olympic)... Alle anderen Sachen werden nach Verschleiss getauscht... 

Gewicht liegt bei bleischweren 11,7kg... Es ist denke ich aber noch ein wenig Potential nach unten möglich... Insbesondere die Kurbel bietet ja locker noch 300g Einsparmöglichkeit... Ein RoRo mit 380g liegt auch schon im Keller und wird die nächsten Tage vorne mal draufgezogen...

Handybilder, und leider fotographisch nicht sonderlich begabt :









Klingel muss sein  und die Spacer haben auch (noch) ihre Berechtigung...

In diesem Zuge dickes Kompliment an mtbmarcus und sein Über-Epic! Vielleicht begegnet man sich ja mal auf den Spessarttrails ..

Gruß


----------



## arne1907 (18. April 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Haben die in den USA andere Klimabedingungen als wir hier? Lackprobleme???
> Ich kann mich mit dieser Farbvariante besser anfreunden.
> Dieses Matt-Schwarz gefÃ¤llt mir einfach nicht.
> 
> Stay Depeched!



Glaube das ist die Angst vor der deutschen Genauigkeit 

Die Preise fÃ¼r den Rahmen sind Ã¼brigens mittlerweile fast identisch.
Da hat sich Specialized Europe wohl keine groÃen AufschlÃ¤ge wie frÃ¼her
mehr getraut.

Rahmen mit Gabel kostet in den USA 3300 USD was atm ca. 2520â¬ sind.
Import wÃ¼rde somit teurer kommen als in D zu kaufen.

In Natura sieht das Mattschwarz allerdings auch sehr gut aus, besonders 
weil die S-Works Kurbel ja auch matt ist.
MÃ¼ssen nur noch die passenden LR (Red Metal Zero), UD Sattelklemme 
und Mattschwarze KB ran.
Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (19. April 2009)

Was soll ich sagen, dein Epic gefällt mir besser, als das von Marcus. Das liegt einzig an der Lackierung. Sicherlich ist es nett, wenn Speci den Lack beim Topmodell reduziert, aber optisch finde ich halt ne ordentliche Nasslackierung um Längen besser.
Für mich immer noch das optisch ansprechenste Epic aller Zeiten, war das Marathon Carbon in dieser Bronze-Kupfer-Orange Lackierung, einfach schön!


----------



## privilegia (19. April 2009)

@ arne:

Ich habe mir jetzt das S-Works schon mal in Natura angesehen! Da der Laden, in dem ich mal gearbeitet habe, jetzt auch Speci-Dealer ist. Das neue Epic ist eine Weiterentwicklung des Konzepts, aber ich für meinen Teil finde, dass die alte Rahmenkonstruktion etwas mehr flair hatte. Und nicht nur weil ich selber eines habe, bzw. zwei davon. Einen Rahmen habe ich noch auf Tausche sozusagen! ;-) 
Da gefällt mir das Bike von DAMDAM echt schon richtig gut!


----------



## dragon07 (19. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> wie man mir gesagt hatte, gibt's das HT nicht in Rot Weiss, aber mein Epic ist definitiv in rot weiss lieferbar.
> Also, ich habs /-)
> bin ab nächstes WE wegen Marathon am Gardasee, danach ist das Epic aufgebaut und Foto kommt.
> Vorausgesetzt, die FSA Kurbel kommt bis dahin



Mach doch so mal ein Foto !!
Vieleicht kaufe ich mir doch noch ein Epic. 
@ moloko-c schönes Bike, gefält mir.

Grüße Ike


----------



## cypoman (19. April 2009)

Mein neues Stumpi

Stumpi FSR Expert Carbon 2009 Custom.

Fehlt nur noch die Ritchey Sattelstütze und XTR Pedale !!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/332079


----------



## TT-296 (19. April 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Für mich immer noch das optisch ansprechenste Epic aller Zeiten, war das Marathon Carbon in dieser Bronze-Kupfer-Orange Lackierung, einfach schön!



hast du Bilder davon?!


----------



## moloko-c (19. April 2009)

Ist das gemeint?






Btw, das einzige was mir beim neuen S-Works Epic optisch nicht gefällt ist die rote Gabel... Ist aber nur Geschmacksache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (19. April 2009)

cypoman schrieb:


> Mein neues Stumpi
> 
> Stumpi FSR Expert Carbon 2009 Custom.
> 
> Fehlt nur noch die Ritchey Sattelstütze und XTR Pedale !!!



ich mag die Fox in silber irgendwie nicht so. obwohl es bei dem Bike noch halbwegs geht, da der Dämpfer ja auch silbern ist. Aber den gleichen Farbton haben die auch nicht ganz getroffen.

die Nachrüstgabeln von Fox (zumindest die Talas) werden ja idR auch nur in titanfarbener Ausführung verkauft. Hatte da arg suchen müssen, bis ich ein weißes Modell gefunden hab. Und an deinem Bike könnte ich mir das schwarze Modell auch besser vorstellen. Oder aber weiß und dann noch weitere weiße Anbauteile.

nichtsdestotrotz schönes Bike. Zumindest der Rahmen! Ich mag einfach dieses großmaschige Sichtcarbon 
... mein nächstes Bike wird wohl auch ein Carbon-Fully. Aber bis dahin hat es noch Zeit. Vielleicht die nächste Stumpi-Generation in (voraussichtlich) 2 Jahren. Jetzt ist mein Bike seit 2 Wochen ja endlich wieder einsatzfähig und hat nun erstmal die nächsten paar tausend KM zu halten.


----------



## cypoman (19. April 2009)

Mir hat die in Silber am Anfang auch nicht gefallen. Wäre aber so umständlich gewesen an eine schwarze oder weißeTalas zu kommen.( Die gibt es 2009 auch nur in Titangrau zu bestellen oder ich hätte sie direkt bei Toxoholics umlackieren lassen müssen was wieder Aufpreis kostet). Als weiters kommt die Kabel schon gekürzt von Specailized zum Händler und der hätte Sie nur schwer weiter verkaufen können. In Echt sieht es aber Klasse aus da der Silberton genau zu der Dämpferschwinge passt. Ist aber auf Fotos schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## privilegia (19. April 2009)

Genau dieses Epic meine ich! Beziehungsweise den Rahmen.
Ist doch einfach nur schick!


----------



## TT-296 (19. April 2009)

also das kupferfarbene sieht auch ganz nett aus. in natura sicher noch besser als auf dem foto. Allerdings schwierig, hier die farblich passenden komponenten zu finden. naja, im zweifelsfall wohl alles in schwarz.


----------



## Duempelhuber (19. April 2009)

Stumpjumper sehen einfach nur geil aus. Ob mit silberner, weißer oder schwarzer talas.
Aber mein 07er gefällt mir immernoch am besten


----------



## Thomasino (20. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> gähn ... schon wieder ein schwarz-rotes s-works.
> 
> nene, ist schon ein sehr schönes bike. schade bloß, dass die von specialized das mit dem rot-weißen modell nicht gebacken kriegen. da gäbe es hier bei den hochpreisigen bikes etwas mehr abwechslung.
> 
> PS: cyanfarbene ventilkappe am hinterrad?! geht ja gar nicht



Hallo,
an alle die sagen "das geht ja gar nicht" kann ich nur sagen: 

Das bike läuft voll und ganz, geht ab wie eine Rakete und macht richtig Spass. Also das mit "das geht gar nicht" stimmt nicht.

Es geht.

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## Dirkinho (20. April 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Genau dieses Epic meine ich! Beziehungsweise den Rahmen.
> Ist doch einfach nur schick!



Stimmt, aber die rote Marta geht gar nicht. Die blauen Decals der Fox auch nicht. Da müsste ne schwarze schlichte Gabel wie ne Reba dran.


----------



## TT-296 (20. April 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an alle die sagen "das geht ja gar nicht" kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Das bike läuft voll und ganz, geht ab wie eine Rakete und macht richtig Spass. Also das mit "das geht gar nicht" stimmt nicht.
> ...




dann formuliere ich es eben anders: die cyanfarbenen ventilkappen fallen sehr negativ in der sonst so harmonierenden gesamtoptik des bike auf. dass es mit anderen kappen nicht schneller oder langsamer fährt, ist klar. wobei ... mein stumpi hat transparente ventilkappen und mein altes hardtail schwarze. und das stumpi hat viel mehr vortrieb. hmmm ... liegt wohl doch an den kappen


----------



## Thomasino (20. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> dann formuliere ich es eben anders: die cyanfarbenen ventilkappen fallen sehr negativ in der sonst so harmonierenden gesamtoptik des bike auf. dass es mit anderen kappen nicht schneller oder langsamer fährt, ist klar. wobei ... mein stumpi hat transparente ventilkappen und mein altes hardtail schwarze. und das stumpi hat viel mehr vortrieb. hmmm ... liegt wohl doch an den kappen



Das nenn ich nun doch mal eine konstruktive, sachliche Kritik. 

Weiter so. Auf dass das Niveau stetig steigt.

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2009)

frage: gibt es die specci gabel auch einzeln?  das ist doch im endeffekt eine leichtere fox fx90 terralogic oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (20. April 2009)

das würde ich auch mal gerne Wissen mit der Gabel


----------



## Assfight (20. April 2009)

cypoman schrieb:


> Mein neues Stumpi
> 
> Stumpi FSR Expert Carbon 2009 Custom.
> 
> ...



Hübsch, was wiegt das?


----------



## dragon07 (20. April 2009)

cypoman schrieb:


> Mir hat die in Silber am Anfang auch nicht gefallen. Wäre aber so umständlich gewesen an eine schwarze oder weißeTalas zu kommen.( Die gibt es 2009 auch nur in Titangrau zu bestellen oder ich hätte sie direkt bei Toxoholics umlackieren lassen müssen was wieder Aufpreis kostet). Als weiters kommt die Kabel schon gekürzt von Specailized zum Händler und der hätte Sie nur schwer weiter verkaufen können. In Echt sieht es aber Klasse aus da der Silberton genau zu der Dämpferschwinge passt. Ist aber auf Fotos schwer zu erkennen.



macht doch bitte größere Fotos


----------



## arne1907 (20. April 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> frage: gibt es die specci gabel auch einzeln?  das ist doch im endeffekt eine leichtere fox fx90 terralogic oder?



Bisher wohl nicht.
Von der Technik her vllt. mit Terralogic vergleichbar, fehlt mir persönl.
aber der Vergleich da ich die Fox noch nicht gefahren bin.

Die Speci hat jedenfalls Carbonschaft und erfordert das passende
Steuerrohr. Oben 1 1/8 und unten 1 1/2 Zoll.


----------



## arne1907 (20. April 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an alle die sagen "das geht ja gar nicht" kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Das bike läuft voll und ganz, geht ab wie eine Rakete und macht richtig Spass. Also das mit "das geht gar nicht" stimmt nicht.
> ...



Das "geht mal garnicht" im Bezug auf die XTR Kurbel war weder fürs Bike,
noch für die Kurbel negativ gemeint.

Sie passt halt optisch nicht an den Rahmen, was natürlich auch Geschmackssache ist.

Und sämtliche BB30 Vorteile gehen durch die XTR Kurbeln auch verloren.
Wenn man schon das Glück hat einen Rahmen mit BB30 Tretlager zu fahren,
dann sollte man diese Vorteile auch nutzen. (steifer, leichter, Q-Faktor)


----------



## TT-296 (20. April 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> frage: gibt es die specci gabel auch einzeln?  das ist doch im endeffekt eine leichtere fox fx90 terralogic oder?



also ich kenn die terralogic jetzt auch nicht aus eigener er"fahr"ung, aber du kannst dir sicher sein, dass an den spezi-gabeln fox nicht gerade unbeteiligt ist/war. den brain-dämpfer haben die ja auch gemeinsam entwickelt. ich glaube nicht, dass specialized mittlerweile komplett allein entwickelt. da gibt es sicher noch technologie-transfer mit fox. oder aber die haben denen die ingenieure abgeworben


----------



## TT-296 (20. April 2009)

Achja, ich glaube nicht, dass es die Spezigabel jemals einzeln zu kaufen geben wird. Deren neue Lieblingsmotto lautet ja TSI - Total Suspension Integration. Sprich Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel sind aufeinander abgestimmt. Und die Brain-Technologie wollen die ja auch nicht an irgendnem xbeliebigen Bike sehen. Specialized ist ja kein Ausrüster.
Den Equalizer-Dämpfer wirst du auch nur an nem Scott sehen. Und ne Lefty wirst du nur an nem Cannondale wiederfinden.


----------



## Dirkinho (21. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Achja, ich glaube nicht, dass es die Spezigabel jemals einzeln zu kaufen geben wird. Deren neue Lieblingsmotto lautet ja TSI - Total Suspension Integration. Sprich Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel sind aufeinander abgestimmt. Und die Brain-Technologie wollen die ja auch nicht an irgendnem xbeliebigen Bike sehen. Specialized ist ja kein Ausrüster.
> Den Equalizer-Dämpfer wirst du auch nur an nem Scott sehen. Und ne Lefty wirst du nur an nem Cannondale wiederfinden.



dann guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368868&highlight=genius+lefty&page=60


----------



## TT-296 (21. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> dann guck mal hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368868&highlight=genius+lefty&page=60



ok, man lernt nie aus 
Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Dass es "Zubehör" zur Lefty von diversen Herstellern gibt, wusste ich ja schon, aber dass Cannondale die Gabeln frei verkauft, ist mir neu. Hätte jetzt eher gedacht, dass solche Custom-Bikes den Leuten vorbehalten sind, die im Bikeladen arbeiten und/oder die entsprechenden Kontakte haben. Oder aber den Leuten, die einfach zu viel Kohle haben, sich zwei Bikes kaufen, um daraus eins zu machen.

Beim Equalizer-Dämpfer dürfte sich das anders gestalten. Selbst wenn man an den einzeln rankommt, dürfte der bei den wenigsten Rahmen passen. Auch eine Art Markenschutz, einfach seine eigenen Standards zu deklarieren. Nen Braindämpfer kriegst du ja auch nicht an jeden Rahmen. Während der eigentliche Dämpfer vielleicht noch passt bzw. passend gemacht werden kann, bliebe nachwievor das Problem, wie das Trägheitsventil am Rahmen zu befestigen ist. 
... oder hast du da auch ein Beispiel für mich, wo der Dämpfer an einem Nicht-Specialized zu finden ist?

Also ich denke weiterhin, dass Specialized die Gabeln nicht separat verkaufen wird. Den Brain-Dämpfer gibt es seit Jahren und er ist nicht frei erhältlich und die Spezi-Gabeln wurden ja auch nicht erst dieses Jahr erfunden.

Es sei denn, Specialized ist von der Finanzkrise so gebeutelt, dass sich durch Komponenten-Verkauf noch zusätzliche Einkünfte generieren wollen. Warten wir es ab. Aber zumindest haben sie dann die Sicherheit, dass ihre Gabeln (vorerst) nur in Highend-Bikes mit konischem Steuerrohr verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (21. April 2009)

was Specialized angeht hast Du mit Sicherheit recht. Es gibt umgekehrte Fälle, wo am Epic statt Brain RP23 oder so im Eigenbau verbaut wurden. Sehr abenteuerlich

Die Gabeln werden höchstens privat verkauft. Ich bin z.B. damals über ebay an meinen AFR gekommen und habe den Fox wiederum auf Ebay verkauft.


----------



## Farodin (21. April 2009)

Wenn man sich per Händler direkt an den Specialized Vertrieb wendet ist das bestimmt möglich eine Brain Gabel aufzutun! 


--------------------------------------------------
Bei den vielen Speci Fans hier: Ich verkaufe meine Sworks Carbon Stütze.
Bei Interesse schickt mir eine PN..


----------



## Thomasino (21. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Das "geht mal garnicht" im Bezug auf die XTR Kurbel war weder fürs Bike,
> noch für die Kurbel negativ gemeint.
> 
> Sie passt halt optisch nicht an den Rahmen, was natürlich auch Geschmackssache ist.
> ...



Hallo arne1907 steht denn dann dieser enorme Mehrpreis eines BB30 Tretlagersystems im Verhältnis zu einem kleinen optischen Nachteil? Ich habe irgendwo mal etwas von einer BB30 Diskussion hier im Forum gelesen, weiss aber die Verzwigung nicht mehr. Hast du hierzu einen Hinweis.

Danke 
Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## arne1907 (21. April 2009)

Naja der Mehrpreis ist mit 200-300 schon gravierend aber spielt das eine Rolle bei einem 2600 Euro Rahmen? 

Und die Vorteile sind den Aufpreis glaube ich auch wert, von der passenderen Optik mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich habe an meiner S-Works Kurbel gerade Stronglightblätter rangebastelt und komme dadurch auf rund 585g. Das sind gut 200g leichter als XTR
und nur wesentlich schwerer als die nochmals viel teurere Clavicula.
Mit FRM Blättern wäre sogar deren Gewicht von rund 550g machbar.

Und das die Kurbel steifer als XTR ist, merke ich mit meinem Kampfgewicht
von knapp 90Kg sehr deutlich.

Die Schaltqualität liegt übrigens mit den S-Works und auch mit den Stronglightblättern auf XTR Niveau.

Die Diskussion hier im Forum bezog sich mehr auf das BB30 System von FSA. Dies wäre zwar etwas günstiger als die 600 Euro für die S-Works Kurbel aber ist wohl nur mit etwas "gefummel" machbar und von Speci auch nicht freigegeben.
Vom Gewicht her ist die S-Works mit anderen Kettenblättern auch leichter
als die FSA Variante. 
Die originalen S-Works Blätter wiegen stramme 200g.


----------



## TT-296 (21. April 2009)

90kg auf nem <8kg-Hardtail?! ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich da extrem auf Leichtbau gehen würde. Das Bike soll ja nicht nur leicht sein und schick aussehen, sondern will ja auch bewegt werden.
... und nicht nur auf ebenen Wegen.


----------



## Thomasino (21. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja der Mehrpreis ist mit 200-300 schon gravierend aber spielt das eine Rolle bei einem 2600 Euro Rahmen?
> 
> Und die Vorteile sind den Aufpreis glaube ich auch wert, von der passenderen Optik mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Arne1907,
auf deinem Galeriebild (eventl. auch alt?) sind aber noch die FSA (?) eingebaut. Stell doch mal ein neues Bild von der neuen Kurbelgarnitur ins Netz (eventl. mit genauer Tybbeschreibung). 
Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (21. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> @ saschakoch:
> 
> ich meinte den hier:
> 
> ...



Hi, heut war ich das erste mal meinen S Works Epic Rahmen in L bei meinem Händler anschauen und bezahlen :-(
Sieht echt geil aus in rot weiss und schwarz. Und das beste, er hat Klarlack.Also muss mein Kumpel der Lackierer hier nicht erst ran, wie bei meinem HT S Works. Wenn nur die FSA schon da wäre, ich hätte es so gerne gleich mal am 2Mai in Riva zum Marathon getestet.
Mich wundert es, das bis jetzt alle das Epic S works in Carbon Matt haben. Findet Ihr die Variante mit rot weiss schwarz nich so dolle?


----------



## deeptrain (21. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Hi, heut war ich das erste mal meinen S Works Epic Rahmen in L bei meinem Händler anschauen und bezahlen :-(
> Sieht echt geil aus in rot weiss und schwarz. Und das beste, er hat Klarlack.Also muss mein Kumpel der Lackierer hier nicht erst ran, wie bei meinem HT S Works. Wenn nur die FSA schon da wäre, ich hätte es so gerne gleich mal am 2Mai in Riva zum Marathon getestet.
> Mich wundert es, das bis jetzt alle das Epic S works in Carbon Matt haben. Findet Ihr die Variante mit rot weiss schwarz nich so dolle?



moin sascha
also ich finde die farbe am geilsten von allen


----------



## Sascha Koch (21. April 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> moin sascha
> also ich finde die farbe am geilsten von allen



Jawoll Junge, Du siehst durch, hast die Woche schon die 20 Stunden vollgemacht? Denk dran, in Clausthal fahren wir nen 24er Schnitt


----------



## deeptrain (21. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Jawoll Junge, Du siehst durch, hast die Woche schon die 20 Stunden vollgemacht? Denk dran, in Clausthal fahren wir nen 24er Schnitt



bin erst bei 8h aber die wo. is ja noch lang 24er schnitt geht klar


----------



## arne1907 (22. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> 90kg auf nem <8kg-Hardtail?! ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich da extrem auf Leichtbau gehen würde. Das Bike soll ja nicht nur leicht sein und schick aussehen, sondern will ja auch bewegt werden.
> ... und nicht nur auf ebenen Wegen.




Zeig mir ein Teil an meinem Bike welches nicht für dieses Gewicht zugelassen ist? Aktuell hat es auch 8,2kg da LR und Lenker getauscht wurden.

Wäre ich auf "Leichtbau" gegangen, dann wäre es nicht bei 7,8 sondern
Sub7 gewesen.


----------



## arne1907 (22. April 2009)

@ Thomasino

Das ist keine FSA auf dem Bild, ist die S-Works MTB Kurbel.

Stelle demnächst Bilder mit den neuen Kettenblättern rein.


----------



## DerEismann (22. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Hi, heut war ich das erste mal meinen S Works Epic Rahmen in L bei meinem Händler anschauen und bezahlen :-(
> Sieht echt geil aus in rot weiss und schwarz. Und das beste, er hat Klarlack.Also muss mein Kumpel der Lackierer hier nicht erst ran, wie bei meinem HT S Works. Wenn nur die FSA schon da wäre, ich hätte es so gerne gleich mal am 2Mai in Riva zum Marathon getestet.
> Mich wundert es, das bis jetzt alle das Epic S works in Carbon Matt haben. Findet Ihr die Variante mit rot weiss schwarz nich so dolle?


 

Sascha Du Nasenbär....

Könnte es sein, das es bis dato leider nur die schwarz rote Version des Rahmens gab??? :-( 
Aber streu ruhig noch ein bißchen Salz in die Wunde!!!

Arne... Mit dem "gefummel" bei der FSA Kurbel ist nicht ganz richtig.
Sie ist nach der Anleitung der Road Variante verbaut und das funzt 1a.
Das Specialized die Kurbel nicht frei gibt, ist doch klar... 
Wollen halt ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen....

Habe endlich mein Rennrad (ist ja kein Specialized, sonst würde ich es hier verewigen )... Und werde mich gleich genau auf dieses schmeißen um zur Arbeit zu fahren... 


Love the ride... DerEismann


----------



## Dirkinho (22. April 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Sascha Du Nasenbär....
> 
> Könnte es sein, das es bis dato leider nur die schwarz rote Version des Rahmens gab??? :-(
> Aber streu ruhig noch ein bißchen Salz in die Wunde!!!
> ...




@arne: Sub 7? Das wäre mal ne Ansage. Hast Du eine potentielle Teileliste?


----------



## arne1907 (22. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> @arne: Sub 7? Das wäre mal ne Ansage. Hast Du eine potentielle Teileliste?



Hehe, ne da dies für mich nie zur Debatte stand aufgrund meines Gewicht.
Aber Sub7 wären mit dem 19 Zoll HT Rahmen und genügend Kohle machbar.

Nimm meine Teileliste wo es noch 7,822 wog und tausche:

AX  Sattel  -90g
Schmolke TLO Stütze  -80g
Carbonsattelklemme  -12g
Extralite UL3 Vorbau  -14g
ZTR Race/Prince/Princess LR  -150g
DT Swiss XRC Race Gabel  -150g
Clavicula Kurbel / FRM KB  -100g
Eggbeater 4TI Pedale  -10g
Extralite Steuersatz  -15g
Tune Aheadkappe  -5g
Procraft Schnellspanner  -7g
Volltitan Kassette -50g
5Rot Schaltung komplett -140g

Und schwups biste bei Sub7 
Allerdings auch reichlich mehr Kohle los und obs dann noch 100%
Alltagstauglich ist sei dahingestellt. Für mein Gewicht sicher nicht aber für
70kg Leichtgewichte sollt es ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## deeptrain (22. April 2009)

hallo,
habe eine frage zwecks dem epic...wie bekommt man den dämpfer ausgebaut???wollte heute die lager fetten usw aber den dämpfer habe ich nicht abbekommen und zwar da wo das gelenkkopflager sitzt das ist ein durchgehender bolzen meiner meinung wie bekommt man den raus???hat jemand erfahrung?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (22. April 2009)

@Deeptrain
Geht auch leichter, einfach neues Epic kaufen, da ist alles schon gefettet.


----------



## Dirkinho (22. April 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe eine frage zwecks dem epic...wie bekommt man den dämpfer ausgebaut???wollte heute die lager fetten usw aber den dämpfer habe ich nicht abbekommen und zwar da wo das gelenkkopflager sitzt das ist ein durchgehender bolzen meiner meinung wie bekommt man den raus???hat jemand erfahrung?????????



Mit Hammer den Bolzen rausschlagen.

@Arne danke, das mit der Kohle war klar. Die 5Rot kostet glaube ich schlanke 1000 Euro, würde ich gerne mal testen, aber sowas dürfte wohl in der freien Wildbahn nicht existieren


----------



## arne1907 (23. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Mit Hammer den Bolzen rausschlagen.
> 
> @Arne danke, das mit der Kohle war klar. Die 5Rot kostet glaube ich schlanke 1000 Euro, würde ich gerne mal testen, aber sowas dürfte wohl in der freien Wildbahn nicht existieren



Ne, sportliche 1505 Euro 

Werden aber wohl aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage z.Zt. keine Bestellungen angenommen. guckst Du > www.5rot.com


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. April 2009)

@arne1907
Hast Du mal Bilder von deinen leichten Spezikurbeln oder wie setzt sich das Gewicht den zusammen?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## arne1907 (23. April 2009)

Bilder kommen am WE.

Die Kurbel wog komplett ohne Hülse 653g.

Habe die S-Works kettenblätter noch nicht abgebaut und kann sie erst am WE wiegen. Lt. Herstellerseite USA wiegen diese aber 203g inkl. Schrauben.
Also etwa 190g ohne Schrauben denk ich mal.
Die Stronglight Blätter wiegen 133g, also theoretisch eine Einsparung von
70g, womit das Gesamtgewicht dann bei 583g liegen müßte.

Aber ganz genau weiß ich es am WE wenn ich die Blätter getauscht habe.
Die Angabe von 203g für die Speci Blätter erscheint mir nähmlich unrealistisch hoch...

Deine FRM Blätter wären ja glaub nochmal 30g leichter 
Womit sie dann auf Clavi Niveau wäre vom Gewicht her.


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Bilder kommen am WE.
> 
> Die Kurbel wog komplett ohne Hülse 653g.
> 
> ...



Na ob das wohl wirklich so hinkommt Wir werden sehen. Ich glaube aber das sie schwerer wird. Ich hab mal irgendwo ein Bild gesehen mit allen verbauten Teilen wo sie doch recht schwer war.


----------



## Thomasino (23. April 2009)

Hallo,

na da bin ich aber auch mal auf das Gewicht gespannt. 

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## TT-296 (23. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein Teil an meinem Bike welches nicht für dieses Gewicht zugelassen ist? Aktuell hat es auch 8,2kg da LR und Lenker getauscht wurden.
> 
> Wäre ich auf "Leichtbau" gegangen, dann wäre es nicht bei 7,8 sondern
> Sub7 gewesen.



war nicht bös gemeint. hätte blos nicht gedacht, dass es mit haltbaren komponenten unter 8kg geht. und wie ich sehe bei extremem leichtbau auch unter 7kg. schließlich sprechen wir hier immer noch von nem mountainbike. Es gibt ja sogar leute (zumindest bei den rennradlern), die dann auch noch bei den leichtbauteilen "vermeitlich unnötiges" Material wegdremeln ... aber auf so ein Bike würde ich mich (trotz 67kg) auch nicht mehr setzen, geschweige denn, es durchs Gelände bewegen.


----------



## arne1907 (24. April 2009)

Hab ich auch nicht als "böse" aufgefasst. 

Habe aber diesmal bewusst etwas stabiler aufgebaut, letzte Saison 
war eine gute Erfahrung, da hab ich dann nach einiger Zeit diverse Teile doch wieder ausgetauscht.

Lieg aber aktuell auch wieder bei rund 8,2.
Werd mal demnächst Teileliste aktualisieren und Fotos machen.

Hab die FF gegen RoRo getauscht und die Roval SL gegen Red Metal Zero.
Die Roval waren eigentlich ok und zumindest steifer als meine Olympics/Prince/Princess Kombi vom Vorgänger Bike.
Aber die Fulcrums sind doch ne Ecke steifer und vorallem hats mir die Optik angetan. Zusammen mit den 09er Rahmen passt es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (24. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> ......
> Die Roval waren eigentlich ok und zumindest steifer als meine Olympics/Prince/Princess Kombi vom Vorgänger Bike.
> Aber die Fulcrums sind doch ne Ecke steifer und vorallem hats mir die Optik angetan. Zusammen mit den 09er Rahmen passt es perfekt.



Was hattest du denn da für Speichen verbaut? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

Update meines S Works HT

LRS ZTR Race mit Sapin Ray und Tune Naben Weiss
New Ultimate Stütze
XTR Umwerfer
Rocket Ron 2,25 v und Racing Ralph 2,1 h mit Milch
Formula R1 Weiss
Schmolke Lenker
Extralite Vorbau
Hörnchen (Hierfür habe ich die Ergongriffe abgesägt und nur die Hörnchen gerettet  Geht auch leichter, aber die Ergonhörnchen greifen sich gut)

So, mit diesem Paket gehts morgen früh zum Gardasee, mal sehen, ob der Rocket Ron vorne beim MArathon am 2.1.in Riva hält

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

Noch 2 Bilder


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (24. April 2009)

Sehr geil!

Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

Wenn meine Waage richtig geht, dann 8,2kg
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist es ein wenig mehr, auf jeden Fall ist es fahrbar 
Viel mehr kann man ja bald nicht mehr machen, jetzt erst mal Urlaub und dann ist der Neue Epic S Works Rahmen dran, versuche den mit anderen Teilen aufzubauen um nicht 2 identische Bikes zu haben.


----------



## dragon07 (24. April 2009)

Hi

@Sascha Koch sehr schöner, gelungener Aufbau.

Was für Tune Naben sind das?

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

die King Kong, die Prince Princess gibt's wohl nicht in weiss
Die hab ich aber in rot da und kommen ans epic, müsste auch gut zur weissen Gabel passen
Und danke fürs Feedback, ist Euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das der Rahmen nicht matt ist?
Hatte ich zwar schon mal mitgeteilt, mein Kumpel ist Lackierer und hat 2 schöne schichten Klarlack raufgezogen, glänzt wie Sau und die genau 68Gramm waren es mir Wert


----------



## dragon07 (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> ist Euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das der Rahmen nicht matt ist?
> Hatte ich zwar schon mal mitgeteilt, mein Kumpel ist Lackierer und hat 2 schöne schichten Klarlack raufgezogen, glänzt wie Sau und die genau 68Gramm waren es mir Wert



Jaaaaa  aber das zusätzlichen 68 g


----------



## klogrinder (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Update meines S Works HT
> 
> LRS ZTR Race mit Sapin Ray und Tune Naben Weiss
> New Ultimate Stütze
> ...



Hi,
woher kommt die R1 in weiß? Ich bin verzeifelt auf der Suche, gerne auch per PN!
Danke und Gruß
Tobi


----------



## arne1907 (24. April 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn da für Speichen verbaut? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen!



Die Roval sind Systemlaufräder und Speci verbaut wohl DT Aerolight.
Zumindest kamen sie mir subjektiv steifer vor als die Olympics.
Allerdings hatte ich auch sehr leichte, ausgewogene Olympics.


----------



## arne1907 (24. April 2009)

@ Sacha Koch

Geiles Bike geworden 

Aber ist das nicht ein TLO und dann mit Hörnchen?


----------



## Dirkinho (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> die King Kong, die Prince Princess gibt's wohl nicht in weiss
> Die hab ich aber in rot da und kommen ans epic, müsste auch gut zur weissen Gabel passen
> Und danke fürs Feedback, ist Euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das der Rahmen nicht matt ist?
> Hatte ich zwar schon mal mitgeteilt, mein Kumpel ist Lackierer und hat 2 schöne schichten Klarlack raufgezogen, glänzt wie Sau und die genau 68Gramm waren es mir Wert



Geiles Teil. Wieso denn auch noch das Epic? N Stumpi wäre doch mal was anderes, Ansonsten hast Du doch 2 Rennfeilen im Stall.


----------



## TT-296 (24. April 2009)

@SaschaKoch:

sehr schickes S-Works. Mal ne (dumme) Frage: Was ist das für ne Ahead-Kappe? Das Dumme an der Frage ist, das ich nämlich die Gleiche habe, aber nicht genau weiß, woher die stammt. 

Ich hab noch immer den Standard-Specialized-Vorbau dran. Dieser hat ne Reduzierhülse, durch die man die Neigung des Vorbaus beeinflussen kann. Als ich jetzt meinen neuen Hope-Steuersatz verbaut hatte und eigentlich dessen Ahead-Kappe verwenden wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass das nicht hinhaute, weil die alte Kappe notwendig war, um die Schrägstellung des Vorbaus auszugleichen. Jetzt sieht mir aber dein Extralite-Vorbau nicht so aus, als ob er ner Winkel-Reduzierhülse verwendet und doch sehe ich die gleiche Aheadkappe bei dir.
Kannst du das Licht ins Dunkel bringen?


----------



## ccpirat (24. April 2009)

Die A-Head Kappe, müßte eine orginale Specialized sein. Steht 5g drauf, wiegt aber 8g.
War bei mir auch orginal dabei.


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Die A-Head Kappe, müßte eine orginale Specialized sein. Steht 5g drauf, wiegt aber 8g.
> War bei mir auch orginal dabei.



Genau, war bei meinem S Works Frameset vom Steuersatz bei. Ist wohl ne Specialized A-Head


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Geiles Teil. Wieso denn auch noch das Epic? N Stumpi wäre doch mal was anderes, Ansonsten hast Du doch 2 Rennfeilen im Stall.



Naja, eigentlich wollte ich kein Fully mehr, hatte das Scott Spark Limited und irgendwie war mir das nichts mit dem Lockout und so. Irgendwie hatte ich auch immer das Gefühl, das das Ding selbst im Lockout mitgeht.
Ich habe mich halt in die Braintechnik verliebt, da man immer einen steifen Hinterbau im Normalbetrieb hat. Aber ob das dann alles so ist, wie ich mir das vorstelle, wird sich in 2 Wochen zeigen, wenn das Epic fertig ist und in Clausthal Zellerfeld rangenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Sacha Koch
> 
> Geiles Bike geworden
> 
> Aber ist das nicht ein TLO und dann mit Hörnchen?



Hi, das ist der normale Schmolke, für Hörnchen hat der doch die Verstärkung, wird schon halten


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Hi,
> woher kommt die R1 in weiß? Ich bin verzeifelt auf der Suche, gerne auch per PN!
> Danke und Gruß
> Tobi



Du, das war purer Zufall, ich habe die R1 jeden Tag bei Ebay gesucht und da ich ein I Phone habe, hatte ich richtig Glück. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen am WE morgens durch Zufall bei Ebay reingeschaut und genau in dem Moment hat die jemand zum Sofortkauf für 399 reingestellt. Nagelneu, aus einem Cube Neurad, die Rechnung hat er mir mitgeschickt.
Wenn er die für einen Euro reingestellt hätte, wäre für ihn wohl mehr rumgekommen. Man muss auch mal Glück haben. Da hatte ich natürlich sofort zugeschlagen,konnte es selbst nicht glauben, aber die Abwicklung war top. Sollte eigentlich ans Epic, aber naja


----------



## TT-296 (24. April 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Die A-Head Kappe, müßte eine orginale Specialized sein. Steht 5g drauf, wiegt aber 8g.
> War bei mir auch orginal dabei.



ahhh ... ja, jetzt macht es sinn. Man muss das von der Seite anschauen. Dann steht bei mir ganz klar 8g drauf. Aber die 8 ist halt zu symmetrisch, sodass ich aus normaler Perspektive da immer irgendwelche Pfeile gedeutet hatte. Bei ner anderen Zahl hätte man es sicher gleich erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. April 2009)

Zwischenfrage wenn erlaubt

Ich suche derzeit ein Fully was ähnliche Fahreigenschaften (auf strasse, festen waldautobahnen + vorallem bergauf)  wie mein derzeitiges Hardtail hat. "Normales" Fully (STJ) bin ich schon gefahren, das ist nix für mich. Zuviel Federweg, zuviel gewippe.

Nun stehen eigentlich 3 Bikes zur Auswahl
Giant Anthem X
Scott Spark 
Epic Comp 09

Das EPIC sollte doch mit dem Brain Dämpfer genau meinem Anspruch am besten gerecht werden, oder? Auf Asphalt und hartem Boden wie ein Hardtail und im Gelände schaltet dann BRAIN ein und ich habe Komfort? Richtig?

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Dirkinho (24. April 2009)

Mit dem Epic hast Du auf "firm" zu 90% in HT, Scott hat Lockout, fand die Geo aber nicht so toll. Zum Giant kann ich nichts sagen, soll sich aber ziemlich neutral fahren bei gutem Ansprechverhalten. Mir gefällt nur die Optik nicht, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache


----------



## TT-296 (24. April 2009)

eigentlich soll das bike noch nen carbonlenker bekommen. Bin mir da noch nicht sicher ob syntace vector oder ritchey wcs carbon riser. Beim Vorbau ist der Ritchey 4axis Carbon zwar nett anzuschauen, aber bei nem 90mm vorbau und darauf montiertem bike-computer würde ich ohnehin nicht viel von dem Teil sehen. von daher überlege ich, nen wet white zu kaufen. 

Hab mal ne Schnellschuss-Retusche gemacht:



 

was haltet ihr davon? zuviel weiß vornerum?
um eine Frage bzw. nen Vorschlag vorwegzunehmen. Nen weißen Sattel plane ich nicht zu verbauen. Der Aktuelle bleibt.


----------



## DAMDAM (24. April 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage wenn erlaubt
> 
> Ich suche derzeit ein Fully was ähnliche Fahreigenschaften (auf strasse, festen waldautobahnen + vorallem bergauf)  wie mein derzeitiges Hardtail hat. "Normales" Fully (STJ) bin ich schon gefahren, das ist nix für mich. Zuviel Federweg, zuviel gewippe.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren selber die glückliche Wahl zwischen einem Scott Spark und einem Specialized Epic und ich muss sagen ich habe meine Entscheidung -> Epic nie bedauert! Das Epic ist zwar ein bißchen schwere als das Scott aber man sitzt einfach Klasse auf dem Rad und es zieht von der Geo förmlich nach vorne! 

Wenn du mehr Info´s zu nem Epic haben willst schau doch hier mal rein: 
http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php -> Dort gibt es auch einen Epicbereich ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren selber die glückliche Wahl zwischen einem Scott Spark und einem Specialized Epic und ich muss sagen ich habe meine Entscheidung -> Epic nie bedauert! Das Epic ist zwar ein bißchen schwere als das Scott aber man sitzt einfach Klasse auf dem Rad und es zieht von der Geo förmlich nach vorne!


 
ja das EPIC ist von der Geo und der Optik (habe es schon probegefahren) meine erste Wahl. Was mich eben etwas zweifeln läßt ist Rahmengewicht und Ausstattung.

Wenn man den ganzen Bike Bravos glauben darf, dann soll das neue Canyon Nerve XC auch noch eine universal Rakete sein. Von CC/marathon bis über Tour/Allround nur Bestnoten!  Natürlich von Gewicht und Komponenten beim Preis 2000 Euro schon unschlagbar. 

Trotzdem ist das EPIC einfach nur


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

epic  nichts anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> epic  nichts anderes



genau

@sascha du sollst trainieren und dich nich so lange im forum aufhalten


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe.
habe lange ne Avid ultimate 160 gefahren und hatte hinten beim bremsen immer nen leichtes bis starkes ruppeln.
heut die formula raufgebaut und nach 30km das gleiche.
also die ist nagelneu. Scheibe kann nicht schlecht sein und die Beläge doch auch nicht.
wer weiß was?


----------



## deeptrain (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> habe lange ne Avid ultimate 160 gefahren und hatte hinten beim bremsen immer nen leichtes bis starkes ruppeln.
> heut die formula raufgebaut und nach 30km das gleiche.
> also die ist nagelneu. Scheibe kann nicht schlecht sein und die Beläge doch auch nicht.
> wer weiß was?



da is eine kleine schicht drauf nicht gleich ruckartiges bremsen sondern leicht einbremsen dann gehts


----------



## probschdi (24. April 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ja das EPIC ist von der Geo und der Optik (habe es schon probegefahren) meine erste Wahl. Was mich eben etwas zweifeln läßt ist Rahmengewicht und Ausstattung.
> 
> Wenn man den ganzen Bike Bravos glauben darf, dann soll das neue Canyon Nerve XC auch noch eine universal Rakete sein. Von CC/marathon bis über Tour/Allround nur Bestnoten!  Natürlich von Gewicht und Komponenten beim Preis 2000 Euro schon unschlagbar.
> 
> Trotzdem ist das EPIC einfach nur



wieviel geld willste denn ausgeben?


----------



## arne1907 (24. April 2009)

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein.....

Die Gewichtsangabe auf der Speci Homepage mit 201g für die S-Works
Kettenblätter war wohl inkl. Spider und Schrauben.

Die Blätter wogen auch nur 134g, somit ist der Wechsel ein rein optisches
Tuning, die silbernen Blätter waren mir ein Dorn im Auge.

Kurbeln inkl. Lager 514g
Kettenblätter Stronglight CT2 3fach  133g
Kettenblattschrauben Token Alu  8g
Gesamtgewicht 655g

Mit FRM Blätter wärens 625g gewesen aber da waren meine Erfahrungen
bisher nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Wäre auch zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein.....
> 
> Die Gewichtsangabe auf der Speci Homepage mit 201g für die S-Works
> Kettenblätter war wohl inkl. Spider und Schrauben.
> ...



Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt. Muß ich doch nicht in die Specikurbeln investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. April 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> wieviel geld willste denn ausgeben?


 
Kommt aufs Angebot an und welches Bike dahintersteckt.


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

kann mir noch jemand bzl dem ruckeln an der Hinterbremse helfen?
deeptrain, an einem Film kanns nicht liegen, hatte ich doch an der avid auch und die war ja nicht neu


----------



## arne1907 (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> kann mir noch jemand bzl dem ruckeln an der Hinterbremse helfen?
> deeptrain, an einem Film kanns nicht liegen, hatte ich doch an der avid auch und die war ja nicht neu



Hmmm... ich fahre ja auch die R1 aber habe dieses Problem nicht.
Verwendest Du die Originalscheiben?


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. April 2009)

ja, heut erst rangebaut.alles original.wie bekomme ich die Hebel weiter zum Lenker?


----------



## deeptrain (24. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> kann mir noch jemand bzl dem ruckeln an der Hinterbremse helfen?
> deeptrain, an einem Film kanns nicht liegen, hatte ich doch an der avid auch und die war ja nicht neu



wahrscheinlich wurde die avid auch nich vernünftig eingebremst!!!!!!!!!
ganz langsam schleifen lassen nur nich voll bremsen zum anfang dann klappts auchbei mir hats jedenfalls funktioniert!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> ja, heut erst rangebaut.alles original.wie bekomme ich die Hebel weiter zum Lenker?



Sag mal, hast du nicht schon einmal so eine peinliche Frage gestellt
Schau einfach von vorne auf den Bremshebel. Dort siehst Du dann so eine kleine Inbusschraube. Die drehst Du rein bzw. raus und schon verstellt sich die Hebelweite.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. April 2009)

mtbmarcus  Jawoll, danke für den Tipp, ja i weiss, manchmal nerven meine Fragen, aber das musste sein......


----------



## moloko-c (25. April 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ja das EPIC ist von der Geo und der Optik (habe es schon probegefahren) meine erste Wahl. Was mich eben etwas zweifeln läßt ist Rahmengewicht und Ausstattung.
> 
> Wenn man den ganzen Bike Bravos glauben darf, dann soll das neue Canyon Nerve XC auch noch eine universal Rakete sein. Von CC/marathon bis über Tour/Allround nur Bestnoten!  Natürlich von Gewicht und Komponenten beim Preis 2000 Euro schon unschlagbar.
> 
> Trotzdem ist das EPIC einfach nur



Du wirst doch wohl ein Epic nicht mit einem Canyon Nerve XC vergleichen ... Bin vorher ein Canyon gefahren und weiß wovon ich spreche. Aus meiner Perspektive ist das Epic um Längen überlegen (Geometrie, Vortrieb beim Epic viel besser!). Bei der Optik liegen ja auch Welten dazwischen ...


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. April 2009)

Genau, canyon bitte mit fullys aus dem Baumarkt vergleichen.
Sollte jetzt ein Spaß sein


----------



## Thomasino (25. April 2009)

@ Arne1907

Optisch deutlich besser 

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (25. April 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> @ Arne1907
> 
> Optisch deutlich besser
> 
> ...



Danke 

Naja die XTR ist ja nicht häßlich und technisch auch absolut Top
aber passt halt optisch nicht so zum S-Works Rahmen.


----------



## probschdi (25. April 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Angebot an und welches Bike dahintersteckt.



ne grobe richtung mußte doch haben. von epic, nerve und spark gibt´s schließlich verschiedene ausbaustufen.


----------



## invincible (25. April 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon? zuviel weiß vornerum?
> um eine Frage bzw. nen Vorschlag vorwegzunehmen. Nen weißen Sattel plane ich nicht zu verbauen. Der Aktuelle bleibt.



Der weiße Vorbau alleine bringt das Bike optisch nicht nach vorn. Dafür sollten aber die Spacer weg und der Vorbau auf positiv gedreht werden.


----------



## TT-296 (25. April 2009)

invincible schrieb:


> Der weiße Vorbau alleine bringt das Bike optisch nicht nach vorn. Dafür sollten aber die Spacer weg und der Vorbau auf positiv gedreht werden.



danke ... doch noch ne reaktion auf meine frage. hatte es schon fast aufgegeben. 

also die spacer wollte ich eigentlich beibehalten, weil ich den gabelschaft auf "variabler" länge (aktuell ca. 220mm), sodass ich die gabel zur not später auch noch mal anderweitig verbauen kann bzw. verkaufen kann. wenn sie auf's maximum gekürzt ist, passt sie vielleicht nicht mehr an andere bikes. ich hab mit der spaceroptic eigentlich auch keine probleme und finde der upsidedown-vorbau verleiht dem bike optisch mehr vortrieb. und ob ein vorbau nun mit spacern mit negativem winkel montiert wird oder ohne spacer mit positivem winkel, beeinflusst ja weder die lenkeigenschaften noch die stabilität in negativer hinsicht. oder irre ich mich da?!

doch zurück zur eigentlichen frage. mir geht's mehr um die farbwahl des vorbaus. passt der weiße oder ist dann vornerum zuviel weiß? mit weißem sattel wäre es sicher mehr "gleichgewicht", aber den will ich nicht tauschen.


----------



## arne1907 (25. April 2009)

Schwarzer Vorbau, schwarze Kurbel, Gabel entlabeln und kürzen um
Spacerturm abzubauen.

Mit nen Rizer siehts halt nicht so gut aus wenn die Spacer sich türmen und
der Vorbau auf negativ steht.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage bzw Problem, habe mir die Tune DC Spanner bestellt und wollte die gegen meine DTSwiss tauschen. Die DT Spanner haben vorne 9mm, wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe o). Passt der Spanner von Tune oder ist der Durchmesser zu klein?







Bei der Nabe steht auf der Specializedseite:



> Specialized Hi Lo disc, CNC flange, sealed cartridge bearing, *Oversized end caps*,  9mm DT RWS, alloy QR, 28h


Bräuchte ich andere Endkappen dann?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2009)

neee! das ist quasi ne mini steckachse.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2009)

Das bedeutet jetzt für mich bzw was muss ich machen damit die Tunespanner passen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2009)

die nabe umbauen. fuer dt naben gibt es glaub ich ein kit. aber wuerde ich dir net empfehlen. zumal es bei der specci nabe net zwingend passen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2009)

Neue Nabe oder Spanner vergessen?


----------



## arne1907 (26. April 2009)

Gibt mittlerweile mehrere Standards für die Vorderachse.

Tune Spanner sind Standard, Speci verwendet bei den DT Naben
sowas wie ne "dünne" Steckachse.

Die Standardspanner, wie auch Tune, passen dort nicht.

Also entweder die Tune Spanner vergessen oder passende Nabe besorgen
und umspeichen oder passende Laufräder besorgen.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2009)

Ist natürlich Mist, neuer LRS ist im Moment nicht drin.


----------



## arne1907 (27. April 2009)

Dann halt auf 50 oder 70g Gewichtstuning verzichten und die funktionelleren DT's weiter verwenden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2009)

da kannste ne leichtere gabel fahren, da der spanner wieder steifer macht


----------



## Buchen74722 (27. April 2009)

So nun ein kleiner erster Fahrbericht von meinem 2009er Epic Comp

nachdem anfänglich die Einstellungen des Brain und der Foxgabel etwas Zeit in Anspruch nahmen (ausprobieren verschiedener Luftdrücke und schrauben am Brain) bin ich absolut zufrieden.
Der Braindämpfer arbeitet tadellos, spricht sehr gut an.
Die Reifenkombi Schwalbe NN / RR passt sehr gut zu dem Bike und dem Einsatzzweck.
Die Avid Elixir SL Bremse hat nach anfänglichen Problemen (fand die Bremspower gering) (160/140er Scheiben) nun einen ordentlichen Biss (vermutlich muss man die Dinger erst einfahren)

Einzig der von mir gewählte Sattel Toupe Team (fand die Farbe rot/weiss einfach passend) ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
"Dazu eine Frage": Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Phenom SL im Vergleich zum Toupe Team?
Ist der Phenom deutlich bequemer oder ist dieser Unterschied kaum spürbar?

Fazit: Daumen hoch und nie mehr etwas anderes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2009)

also ich hab/hatte in meinem cube auch ne terra logic. ich hab das teil ent eingestellt bekommen... entweder hat sie schon auf nem schotterweg gewippt, oder ich hatte auf dem singletrail dann ne gable mit erbaermlichen ansprechverhalten fahre nun wieder sid (sind auch minus 360g)


----------



## Hänschen (27. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Dann halt auf 50 oder 70g Gewichtstuning verzichten und die funktionelleren DT's weiter verwenden.



So wirds auch erstmal laufen. Danke noch mal euch beiden.


----------



## Iro_Thi (28. April 2009)

Servus,

ich gehöre nun auch zur Gemeinde: Es ist ein Stumpjumper Elite in weiß - und habe direkt Fragen zum Austausch der Parts. Habe irgendwo weiter vorne von "dem Üblichen" gelesen. Was wäre dies in meinem Fall?

In diesem Thread habe ich die Frage gestellt (möchte den hier nicht überschwemmen):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395517

Möchte übrigens nicht gleich initial 600 für die neuen Teile ausgeben, sollte eher weniger als die Hälfte sein.

Ach, Fotos gibt's sobald ich von meiner beruflichen Knechterei am Wochenende wieder daheim bin... *kannesnichterwartensoeinmist*


----------



## wotra (28. April 2009)

wotra schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Kurze Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das blaue 2007er FSR Elite matt oder glänzend lackiert ist? Leider sieht man das auf den Produktfotos nicht...
> (Ich hoffe glänzend).
> 
> Danke!!



Jetzt kann ich's selber beantworten: Es ist matt! Glänzend hätte mir zwar noch besser gefallen, but what shalls...

Gleich noch ne Frage: Leider hab ich schon wieder die ersten Lackabplatzer. Hab mir auch schon vom örtlichen Lackierer mittels ner Farbkarte eine halbwegs passende Blaumischung
panschen lassen, aber ist halt nicht ganz original. Glücklicherweise sind die Stellen nur an der Kettenstrebe, aber eine Farbabweichung am Hauptrahmen würd mich schon stören.
Weiß jemand, ob es von Specialized Originalfarbe zum Nachkaufen gibt?


----------



## arne1907 (28. April 2009)

Iro_Thi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich gehÃ¶re nun auch zur Gemeinde: Es ist ein Stumpjumper Elite in weiÃ - und habe direkt Fragen zum Austausch der Parts. Habe irgendwo weiter vorne von "dem Ãblichen" gelesen. Was wÃ¤re dies in meinem Fall?
> 
> ...



Mit den "Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen" sind meiÃt bestimmte Leichtbauteile
gemeint aber das lass mal lieber, da reichen 600â¬ nicht mal fÃ¼r ein
Teil wenn Du das Richtige aussuchst. 
Aber fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte, Dein anvisiertes Budget bekommst schon ne gute SattelstÃ¼tze. 

Post mal ne Teileliste, dann kann mir Dir weiterhelfen wo mit 300â¬ am meiÃten zu holen ist,
wenns Dir ums Gewicht geht.


----------



## arne1907 (28. April 2009)

Hab gerade mal deine Liste im anderen Post gelesen.....

Hättest Dir das Bike selber aufgebaut wäre es für das Geld sicher
besser bestückt gewesen.... ist halt meißt so bei Komplettbikes
von der Stange.


----------



## RockyShocky (28. April 2009)

Wenn du die Speci Reifen gegen Racing Ralph oder Rocket Ron tauschst, ist schon gut was Gewichtsersparnis drin.
Paar leichte Schläuche dazu (Schwalbe XXlight z.B.)

Hab die Zahlen nicht im Kopf,könnten aber schon um die 300g nach unten sein...
Und das kostet dich recht wenig.
Für den Rest ne Sattelstütze und oder Sattel.


----------



## Iro_Thi (29. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hättest Dir das Bike selber aufgebaut wäre es für das Geld sicher
> besser bestückt gewesen.... ist halt meißt so bei Komplettbikes
> von der Stange.


 
...weniger als 1.900 für ein neues 2009er Stumpi Elite? Da bin ich dann aber echt erstaunt, hab das für den Preis als echtes Schnäppchen empfunden. Aber Du referenzierst wahrscheinlich auf die regulären 2.600 - dafür hätt ich's mir auch nicht zugelegt.



arne1907 schrieb:


> Mit den "üblichen Verdächtigen" sind meißt bestimmte Leichtbauteile
> gemeint aber das lass mal lieber, da reichen 600 nicht mal für ein
> Teil wenn Du das Richtige aussuchst.


Mit den "üblichen Verdächtigen" hatte ich damals eher das von Rocky vorgeschlagene Reifen/Schlauch u.ä. verstanden. Außerdem passen die 600 für 1 Teil nicht ganz zum Rest des Rades - hab ja schließlich auch noch ein paar andere Hobbies 

Welche Stütze/Sattel-Kombination würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Was ist mit dem Vorbau und den Kurbeln (letztere stören mich irgendwie).

Geht ja außerdem nicht nur um Gewichtsersparnis, darf auch ruhig in der Qualität steigen (bspw. Kurbeln). Eben so ein sinnvoller Mix in Richtung XT-Niveau.


----------



## Iro_Thi (29. April 2009)

Ähm, die Frage nach dem Sattel zieh ich zurück (kann ich mir durch einfaches DRAUFSETZEN wohl selbst beantworten) und werfe statt dessen den Vorbau in den Ring *stöhn* vielleicht doch ein wenig lang gearbeitet heute...


----------



## TT-296 (29. April 2009)

wotra schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich's selber beantworten: Es ist matt! Glänzend hätte mir zwar noch besser gefallen, but what shalls...
> 
> Gleich noch ne Frage: Leider hab ich schon wieder die ersten Lackabplatzer. Hab mir auch schon vom örtlichen Lackierer mittels ner Farbkarte eine halbwegs passende Blaumischung
> panschen lassen, aber ist halt nicht ganz original. Glücklicherweise sind die Stellen nur an der Kettenstrebe, aber eine Farbabweichung am Hauptrahmen würd mich schon stören.
> Weiß jemand, ob es von Specialized Originalfarbe zum Nachkaufen gibt?



also wenn der Lakierer nicht die richtige Farbe hinkriegt, spricht das jetzt nicht unbedingt für dessen Leistung. Egal. Frag einfach mal über die Spezi-Seite nach der richtigen Farbzusammenstellung. Dann sollte der Lakierer dir das anschmischen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (29. April 2009)

Guten Morgen... 

Also Stütze findest Du bspw. hier: 
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/KCNC-Ti-Pro-Lite-Scandium-Sattelstuetze-400-mm 

oder hier:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...004926&sidDEMOSHOP=0da6hlrmfrhhmq0soqhin97nl3

Kurze E-Mail schreiben, dass Du ne 30,9er Klemmung brauchst. Sind zufällig bestellt ;-)
Hier kannst Du auch nach dem Selle Italia SLR 135gr. Sattel fragen.
Haben wir glaube ich für 99,- liegen.

Reifen hier:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A004327

Vorbau hier:

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/SMIC...6-Smica-Pro-Light-Vorbau-120mm-DM-254-mm.html

gibt es auch in anderen Längen und 31,8er Klemmung...
Super leicht und sehr steif... und super günstig 

Gruß, der Eismann





Iro_Thi schrieb:


> Ähm, die Frage nach dem Sattel zieh ich zurück (kann ich mir durch einfaches DRAUFSETZEN wohl selbst beantworten) und werfe statt dessen den Vorbau in den Ring *stöhn* vielleicht doch ein wenig lang gearbeitet heute...


----------



## Dirkinho (29. April 2009)

So Olli, 

dann mache ich auch mal ein bißchen Werbung 

Die Stütze würde sich auch gut machen, hatte ich an meinem Epic:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=110382121262

Ansonsten sind die vom Eismann vorgeschlagenen Teile prima, beim Vorbau mußt Du nur mal die Länge checken, 120 mm sind nen Wort.

Ich werfe nochmal die Laufräder in den Raum: 

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...sc-XR-42d-Laufradsatz-black-white::17707.html

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Light-Atmosphere-disc-Laufradsatz::21579.html

XT Kurbel kriegste für um die 100 Schleifen.


----------



## Dirkinho (29. April 2009)

Hier gibts mal ne S-Works Farbabwechslung, ist leider M!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2009-Speciali...688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## dragon07 (29. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Hier gibts mal ne S-Works Farbabwechslung, ist leider M!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2009-Speciali...688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting



Man hast du Zeit 

Grüße Ike


----------



## arne1907 (29. April 2009)

Vorbau:

Smica, Ritchey Alu, Syntace, Rotor, Extralite (29-169)


Stütze:

Ritchey Alu, Thomson Elite, Syntace, Thomson Masterpiece (29-159)


Reifen:

Schwalbe RaRa oder RoRo


Kurbel:

XT, Atik, XTR, FSA


Viele Teile bekommste sicher auch günstig bei Ebay.
Preiswerte Händler sind auch bike24.de und bike.components.de


----------



## Dirkinho (29. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Man hast du Zeit
> 
> Grüße Ike



Nee, Frühstückspause!


----------



## TT-296 (29. April 2009)

also bei den Reifen doch eher Rocket Ron und Nobby Nic. Die Racing Ralph würde ich mal ganz gepflegt von der Einkaufsliste streichen. Wir reden hier schließlich immer noch von nem AM-Bike.


----------



## Stue (29. April 2009)

Der Rocket Ron ist doch noch mehr Race-Reifen als der Racing Ralph...?


----------



## TT-296 (30. April 2009)

Stue schrieb:


> Der Rocket Ron ist doch noch mehr Race-Reifen als der Racing Ralph...?



dann gehört er ebenfalls nicht ans stumpjumper fsr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Hier gibts mal ne S-Works Farbabwechslung, ist leider M!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2009-Speciali...688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting



Wenn ich diese Preise sehe


----------



## Sascha Koch (30. April 2009)

Hey Leute, bin grad in Riva und war auf dem Specistand, hier liegen jedenfalls genug S Works Kurbeln rum :-(


----------



## Dirkinho (30. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin grad in Riva und war auf dem Specistand, hier liegen jedenfalls genug S Works Kurbeln rum :-(



Sack,

hat dieses Jahr leider nicht geklappt. Dann viel Spaß und check mal die Pizza in Torbole - Pizzerial al Porto. World class!


----------



## arne1907 (30. April 2009)

Lange gesucht um für den 09er Rahmen mit 36,9 ne passende Klemme
in UD Optik zu finden. Heute kam sie endlich


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. April 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Lange gesucht um für den 09er Rahmen mit 36,9 ne passende Klemme
> in UD Optik zu finden. Heute kam sie endlich



Würde bei mir auch optisch gut passen. Ist die vom Charliemike?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## supermanlovers (30. April 2009)

bekommt man z.b. hier:
http://mcfk.de/Sattelstuetzklemme.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (30. April 2009)

Hier mein neues für 2009:
Aber noch mit XTR Kurbel :


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Würde bei mir auch optisch gut passen. Ist die vom Charliemike?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Dachte ich erst.....
Habe dann aber den passenden Thread bei Light-Bikes gelesen....
Da wars schon zu spät aber will offen nicht weiter darauf eingehen.


Naja aber Maßhaltigkeit, Gewicht und Qualität ist trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2009)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues für 2009:
> Aber noch mit XTR Kurbel :
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tante_Uschi (1. Mai 2009)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues für 2009:
> Aber noch mit XTR Kurbel :


Das sieht aber schnell aus! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## TT-296 (3. Mai 2009)

auch wieder ein schickes s-works. mich wundert blos, dass es jetzt schon zig 2009er s-works epics hier gibt, aber noch kein einziges "normales" carbon epic.


----------



## dirt-rider4life (3. Mai 2009)

Nice

Ich fahre ein Specialized P2 Chromo 

Ich eigentlich fast alles dran Verändert auser der Rahmen.....Foto folgt


----------



## deeptrain (3. Mai 2009)

hallo 
wer hat erfahrung mit den Brain dämpfer vom EPIC????
also und zwar hat meiner jetzt 11000km runter und muckt langsam rum habe das gefühl das er ständig luft verliert
wo muss ich den brain dämpfer hinschicken zu wartung???specihändler oder zu fox???hab noch den dämpfer von 06 da war er noch von fox!!!!!
und was würde solche wartung ungefähr kosten????
wäre dankbar über hilfreiche antworten


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Mai 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> hallo
> wer hat erfahrung mit den Brain dämpfer vom EPIC????
> also und zwar hat meiner jetzt 11000km runter und muckt langsam rum habe das gefühl das er ständig luft verliert
> wo muss ich den brain dämpfer hinschicken zu wartung???specihändler oder zu fox???hab noch den dämpfer von 06 da war er noch von fox!!!!!
> ...



Frag doch einfach den nächsten Speci-Händler.


----------



## mazo19698 (3. Mai 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> hallo
> wer hat erfahrung mit den Brain dämpfer vom EPIC????
> also und zwar hat meiner jetzt 11000km runter und muckt langsam rum habe das gefühl das er ständig luft verliert
> wo muss ich den brain dämpfer hinschicken zu wartung???specihändler oder zu fox???hab noch den dämpfer von 06 da war er noch von fox!!!!!
> ...



*Suchfunktion!* 
Die beantwortet alle deine Fragen...


----------



## IGGY (4. Mai 2009)

Hi
Habe Gestern diesen schönen Aufbau in Houffalize entdeckt und wollte ihn Euch mal zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (4. Mai 2009)

Wirklich sehr schickes Bike. Hat es also doch eines in der "schlechten Lackqualität" nach Europa geschafft. Bremse & Co passt auch super ins Farbkonzept und solche Weißwandreifen sieht man auch nicht an jeder Ecke. Wären die richtig weiß und nicht so eierschalengelb, würden sie richtig passen. In diesem Fall würde ich dann wohl doch eher zu schwarzen Pneus raten.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> hallo
> wer hat erfahrung mit den Brain dämpfer vom EPIC????
> also und zwar hat meiner jetzt 11000km runter und muckt langsam rum habe das gefühl das er ständig luft verliert
> wo muss ich den brain dämpfer hinschicken zu wartung???specihändler oder zu fox???hab noch den dämpfer von 06 da war er noch von fox!!!!!
> ...



Geht eigentlich über nen Service beim Händler und kostet 89,- Euro (war bei mir so?!?). Bei S-works Modellen in der Garantiezeit meldet man in der Regel den Service bei Händler an und tauscht die Dämpfer nur aus! (Händler läßt sich nen neuen schicken und wenn der da ist nimmst du den im Austausch mit!) Der Einbau ist wie du sicherlich weißt nicht besonders schwer! Wie das bei nicht S-works Modellen ist weiß ich leider nicht, aber dein Händler kann dir da sicherlich gut helfen! Einfach mal anrufen und fragen.

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe Gestern diesen schönen Aufbau in Houffalize entdeckt und wollte ihn Euch mal zeigen!



Ein Traum!


----------



## RockyShocky (4. Mai 2009)

Wahrhaft !!!
Auch farblich perfekte Zusammenstellung


----------



## Thomasino (4. Mai 2009)

Tolles Design.... Nur die Reifen???? Ich weiß nicht... Da könnte man doch bestimmt etwas besseres daraus machen....


----------



## RockyShocky (4. Mai 2009)

Die werden an dem Tag wohl eher zweckgebunden gewesen sein , hoffe ich doch...


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2009)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze richtig schön.


----------



## arne1907 (4. Mai 2009)

Die Reifen sind optisch ein Alptraum aber der Rahmen ist echt der Hammer.
Besonders da man ihn in D eher selten sehen wird.


----------



## steggle (4. Mai 2009)

Es geht zum Glück auch billiger als s-works!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (4. Mai 2009)

Die Leitung von der vorderen Bremse finde ich viel zu lang, Rizer und Hörnchen ist auch nicht mein Fall, aber sonst ganz schick das Epic.


----------



## TT-296 (5. Mai 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> Es geht zum Glück auch billiger als s-works!!



Stimmt, das "Einsteiger"-Epic ist auch schick. Das Oberrohr wirkt (speziell vorne) nur etwas dünn. Das sieht beim Carbon-Rahmen einfach deutlich besser aus.

Dem Bike hast du aber ein paar Aufkleber verpasst, die es vorher nicht hatte, oder? Also der Thomson beim Gusset würde ja zum Specialized passen, aber ich sehe nirgend ein Teil von Thomson. Sattelstütze scheint mir KCNC Ti Pro Lite zu sein und der Vorbau ist wohl noch Original Spezi. Und das "S" auf der Fox kam auch nachträglich hinzu oder?

Btw ... was sind das für Felgen?

Stell einfach mal ein paar mehr größere Fotos bzw. Detailaufnahmen in dein Album (und oder poste sie hier), dann kann man dein Bike auch besser beurteilen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2009)

kinders!!! lest doch mal was auf dem reifen steht. das sidn dugast. => schlauchreifen. das teuerste und (was man sagt) beste was man fahren kann! du kaufst einen schickst den reifen zu dugast udn fuer schlappe 100euro basteln sie dir das profil auf einen schlauchreifen. ultra niedriger druck udn keine durchschlaege... fragt mal die crosser


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Mai 2009)

Schließe mich meinen Vorredenern an. Mich würde das Gewicht noch interessieren.

Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Mai 2009)

auch schick! Ein Epic mit anderer Gabel

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/3501833063/sizes/m/


----------



## steggle (5. Mai 2009)

Richtig, die Aufkleber sind nachträglich mal draufgekommen. Ich hatte mal eine Thomson Stütze montiert daher noch der Kleber. Die Bremsleitung ist nicht zu lang nur ziemlich nervig nach außen gebogen, wurde bei der Montage nicht hinter den Schaltzug gelegt, naja wenn ich mal zeit hab.Die Felgen sind die Originalen nur mit roten Streifen versehen. ansonsten:  xt kurbel; ritchey wcs carbon low rizer, leichtkraft/keil barends; ergon griffe; crank brothers smarty pedale   alles komplett mit der Rahmengröße M ziemlich genau 11,6kg und harmoniert prima miteinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs, falls einer Interesse daran hat, wie die Gabel bzw. Dämpfer von innen aussehen.
Fotos habe ich auf dem Bike Festival in Riva am WE gemacht.
Den Marathon habe ich auch überlebt. 2750hm waren für mich neu aber machbar


----------



## Sascha Koch (5. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ein Traum![/QUOT
> 
> Leck mich am Arsch, die Farbkombi ist Hammer, nächste Woche gibts von meinem Epic auch ein Bild, die Kurbel ist unterwegs.
> Hat ja die gleiche Farbkombi, mal sehen, wie es Euch dann gefällt


----------



## Gorth (5. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal seh ich das richtig, dass an dem Specialized Hardtail mit den Dugast Reifen noch SRAM 9.0SL Halfpipe Gripshifter dran sind? Wie lange wurden die denn im Keller gehortet?  Und warum macht man die denn dran?


----------



## Toni172 (5. Mai 2009)

Gewicht ?


----------



## RKI (6. Mai 2009)

so ich will auch mal =)

mein kleines enduro von 2008 xD


----------



## BartSi (6. Mai 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem hinteren Dämpfer vom 2009ner epic s-works? Halten die wenigstens? Beim 2008 tausche ich jetzt zum dritten Mal den hinteren Dämpfer!


----------



## arne1907 (7. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update für die XTR Schalthebel.
BK Composites Carbonschellen mit Aluschrauben.
Hat zwar nur 12g gegenüber Standardschellen mit Aluschrauben
gebracht aber sieht supi aus.

Und ja ich weiß, die grauen Bremsleitungen, Einstellschrauben u. Bremshebel
gehen mal garnicht und fliegen auch bald raus.


----------



## zauberer# (7. Mai 2009)

naja, diese grobe Gewebeoptik ist Geschmackssache.  Müsste UD sein um gut auszusehen.
Findet sich so nirgends wieder (ausser vielleicht etwas dezenter am Schaltwerkskäfig)


----------



## TT-296 (7. Mai 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Kleines Update für die XTR Schalthebel.
> BK Composites Carbonschellen mit Aluschrauben.
> Hat zwar nur 12g gegenüber Standardschellen mit Aluschrauben
> gebracht aber sieht supi aus.
> ...



stimmt, sehen wirklich sehr schick aus. 
was zahl man für sowas?

PS: Dein Syntace-Lenker hat aber auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehen, oder? Hätt gedacht, dass jemand wie du, der soviel am Bike rumschraubt da ganz penibel drauf achtet, dass die Teile nicht unnötig Montagespuren davontragen.


----------



## TT-296 (7. Mai 2009)

zauberer# schrieb:


> naja, diese grobe Gewebeoptik ist Geschmackssache.  Müsste UD sein um gut auszusehen.
> Findet sich so nirgends wieder (ausser vielleicht etwas dezenter am Schaltwerkskäfig)



also ich mag die Carbonoptik. Vor allem in der grobmaschigen Ausführung wie man sie an den Scott-Rahmen sieht oder am Unterrohr der "normalen" Carbon-Epics.

jetzt muss ich einfach so blöd mal fragen, wofür UD die Abkürzung ist. Wie's aussieht, weiß ich ja, aber wofür die Buchstaben stehen widerum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (7. Mai 2009)

UD = unidirectional
so wie der  Lenker, der Rahmen


----------



## Thomasino (7. Mai 2009)

Wo gibt es denn die rot eloxierten Schrauben? Was für Größen der Schrauben benötigen man den für a) Bremshebel / b) Schaltwerk (jeweils XTR).

Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## probschdi (7. Mai 2009)

BartSi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem hinteren Dämpfer vom 2009ner epic s-works? Halten die wenigstens? Beim 2008 tausche ich jetzt zum dritten Mal den hinteren Dämpfer!



servus!

ich hab mein epic s-works fsr bis jetzt 1600 kilometer bewegt. geschont wurde das teil nicht. bin grad heute ne ziemlich olle plattenstraße vollgas runtergeballert. dämpfer und gabel machen bis jetzt alles problemlos mit. ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## arne1907 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habs bewusst in Gewebe genommen, da die Formula Bremshebel ja 
auch in Gewebe Optik sind, wenn sie dann mal lieferbar sind....

Und mit dem Lenker experementiere ich eh nur etwas herum, hab ja noch den Schmolke TLO liegen der dann auch gut passt.

Der Unterschied zwischen Schelle und Lenker sieht auch nur bei der Nahaufnahme so krass aus, in Natura verliert sich das.

Hab das Bike eh z.Zt. bissel auf Optik (persönl.Geschmack) und Handling
umgebaut. dadurch ist es 500g!!! schwerer geworden aber gefällt mir
optisch besser und ist auch für mein Gewicht ohne Kompromisse voll
Alltagstauglich. Werd am WE mal neue Fotos machen und ne Liste
einstellen.


Rote Aluschrauben gibts bei zig Händlern in allen Größen und Farben. 
(nano bike parts, jäger motorsport usw.)
Bei den Schellen waren sie allerdings auch mit bei.

Welche übrigens 129,- Euro kosten, was ein ganz schöner Happen ist für
11,7g weniger. Aber es war für mich auch hauptsächlich eine Frage der Optik und nicht des gewichts, sonst hätte ich auch die LR nicht gegen welche getauscht die fast 200g mehr wiegen.


----------



## TT-296 (7. Mai 2009)

129,- für ein paar Schellen? Also die lassen sich diese Kleinteile aber fürstlich bezahlen.

... und, wie man sieht, finden sie auch Leute, die bereit sind, diesen überteuerten Betrag zu zahlen. Sorry, aber für das bisschen Carbon und 4 eloxierte Schrauben ist der Preis absolut ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## zauberer# (8. Mai 2009)

Preisdiskussionen bei Liebhaberteilen sind *immer* und überall sinnlos.


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## arne1907 (8. Mai 2009)

Nunja, Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen halt den Preis.
Und wenn man ein Produkt als Einziger und ohne Konkurrenz herstellt und
es genug "Liebhaber" gibt, dann kommen solche Preise bei raus....

Wäre aber sinnfrei darüber zu diskutieren, da gäbe es zig Beispiele bei
Biketeilen...


----------



## escezet (8. Mai 2009)

man darf auch nicht vergessen wieviel Zeit in so einem kleinen Carbonteil drin steckt. Und es ist immer was anderes ob man sich selber zuhause hinstellt und mal eben 3stunden mit laminieren schleifen und lackieren verbringt oder ob jemand sich (und auch vielleicht seine Familie) da von ernähren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (10. Mai 2009)

Hab da mal wieder bissel rumgebastelt. 

Diesmal stand nicht das Gewicht im Vordergrund sondern Optik & Handling.

Optik ist natürlich immer sehr subjektiv aber für mich gibs zum 09er Rahmen
keine besser passenden LR als die Fulcrums. Daher mussten die Roval erstmal wieder runter.

Sattelstütze habe ich dem Vorbau angepasst und farblich passt die P6 ja auch sehr gut. Die silbernen S-Works Kettenblätter mussten mattschwarzen Stronglights weichen.

Zwecks Handling wurde der Schmolke TLO gegen einen Syntace Vector getauscht und die FF gegen RoRo's. Und da Knie wieder funzt konnten auch die 4TI wieder ran.

Ein paar Kleinteile wie Sattelklemme, Schalthebelschellen und ne Tune Carbonaheadkappe waren auch noch fällig.

Fährt sich mit diesem Setup wirklich super und ist auch für meine 90 Kg
uneingeschränkt alltagstauglich.

Gewicht ging allerdings um rund 500g nach oben aber damit kann ich leben.
Für diese Saison wars dann und mal abwarten was die nächste Saison so an Teilen beschert, ne 5Rot Schaltung wäre ja auch nett......


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut
Da bin ich ja echt am überlegen. Allerdings könnte ich mir nächstes Jahr so eines als 29er vorstellen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## BigTobi (10. Mai 2009)

Schaut echt gut aus 
und das Gewicht is in meinen Augen auch top


----------



## TT-296 (11. Mai 2009)

also mir gefällt's auch. aber wie war doch neulich noch deine meinung zu spacern und upsidedown vorbau bei mir ... und jetzt seh ich das an deinem bike genauso


----------



## probschdi (11. Mai 2009)

arne, dein bike sieht endgeil aus! herzlichen glückwunsch!!


----------



## arne1907 (11. Mai 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> also mir gefällt's auch. aber wie war doch neulich noch deine meinung zu spacern und upsidedown vorbau bei mir ... und jetzt seh ich das an deinem bike genauso



Dein Turm war höher und der Negativwinkel bedeutend steiler  und 1 Spacer kommt auch noch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spank1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi, hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit, ob es sich lohnt den Dämpfer auf High oder Low einzuhängen ? Angeblich soll sich das Bike auf High agiler fahren lassen, da sich der Lenkwinkel um 1° ändert ??? Ein kürzerer Vorbau (60'er) soll wohl auch ein besseres Handling bringen. Danke im voraus...


----------



## Tante_Uschi (11. Mai 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


>



Perfekt!


----------



## KonaSebbel (12. Mai 2009)

Servus,
Ich hätte mal eine Frage wegen dem Tretlagerbereich des neuen Epic. Da mir die Kurbel meines Epic Expert nicht von der Optik so toll gefällt, hätte ich gerne eine andere. Mir würde eigentlich die Truvativ Noir sehr gut gefallen. Von einigen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass momentan nicht jede Kurbel ins neue Epic passen soll.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen oder eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen kann??
Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## TT-296 (12. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat das Expert Marathon ein ganz normales Kurbellager. Die Truvativ Noir sollte also passen. Die "Probleme", die du meinst, beziehen sich auf die Rahmenvariante mit BB30-Lager.


----------



## KonaSebbel (12. Mai 2009)

Der Speci-Händler hat gemeint, dass es momentan noch keinen passenden Adapter für Truvativ-Kurbel gibt. Ich hab auch leider nicht große Erfahrungen und Informationen über diese verschiedenen Größen des Innenlagers. 
Da das Epic aber ein eingepresstes Innenlager hat, müsste doch normalerweise die Kurbel passen!?
Ich versteh langsam von dem ganzen Material nichts mehr...


----------



## sonic00 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich überlege momentan mir ein 2008er Epic zu kaufen. Ist die Avid Elixir damit kompatibel...sprich: kann man die Bremsleitung am "Brain" vorbeilegen ohne sie zu knicken.
Hab schon von einigenh Leuten gehört, die Ihre "Wunschbremse" wegen dem Brain nicht nehmen konnten.

-> Hat jemand die Kombi verbaut?

Grüße!


----------



## TT-296 (12. Mai 2009)

@KonaSebbel: Warum hast du dein schickes Epic hier eigentlich noch nicht geposted? Sieht richtig gut aus und wäre mal ne Abwechslung zu den ganzen S-Works hier


----------



## KonaSebbel (12. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte erst noch eine andere Kurbel, einen anderen Lenker und evtl. noch einen anderen Laufradsatz montieren. Danach wird es hier mal ins Forum reingesetzt. Bin halt noch am überlegen, welche Kurbel ich nehmen soll. Angeblich laut Speci-Händler sollen nur die Shimano u. Race Face Kurbel passen, einige FSA auch.  
Mir würde halt die Noir sehr gut gefallen. Naja, mal schauen wie das so weiter geht..


----------



## Krallle (14. Mai 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe Gestern diesen schönen Aufbau in Houffalize entdeckt und wollte ihn Euch mal zeigen!



Mein lieber Gesangsverein, das is mal ne optische Ansage !
Mein Quereinstieg zu Specialized, is nur wegen diesem Bike.
In weiss sieht die Future Shock doch gleich um Längen besser aus. Kriegt man die auch solo zu kaufen ?

Frage:
Was sind das bitte für Felgen ?
Das es Schlauch sind is ja klar, aber die Marke ist mir nicht klar.


----------



## Toni172 (14. Mai 2009)

hier mal mein S-Works


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Du hast das Gewicht vergessen.


----------



## Toni172 (14. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hier mal mein S-Works




Gewicht ca. 8,71kg


ups,  versehentlich auf zitieren gedrückt


----------



## probschdi (14. Mai 2009)

eigentlich braucht keine sau die ansicht eines bikes von der linken seite, aber beim epic gibt´s ne ausnahme. der bereich ums tretlager sieht so geil aus


----------



## tranquillity (14. Mai 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> eigentlich braucht keine sau die ansicht eines bikes von der linken seite, aber beim epic gibt´s ne ausnahme. der bereich ums tretlager sieht so geil aus



Ist zwar hier kein Epic, aber Recht hast du trotzdem!

Schönes Bike!


----------



## probschdi (14. Mai 2009)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Ist zwar hier kein Epic, aber Recht hast du trotzdem!
> 
> Schönes Bike!



au backe, da hab ich mich wohl zu sehr von meinem epic und der ähnlichen farbgebung leiten lassen (das teil steht neben mir, lässig an die couch gelehnt und blinzelt mich an - das macht schon nervös)


----------



## TT-296 (14. Mai 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> eigentlich braucht keine sau die ansicht eines bikes von der linken seite, aber beim epic gibt´s ne ausnahme. der bereich ums tretlager sieht so geil aus



naja, wenn man auch die bremsanlage zeigen will, macht ein foto von dieser seite schon sinn ...


----------



## probschdi (15. Mai 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> naja, wenn man auch die bremsanlage zeigen will, macht ein foto von dieser seite schon sinn ...



ok, ab jetzt fotos immer von beiden seiten (am besten von oben und unten auch noch), dann werden alle vorlieben bedient.


----------



## Musicman (15. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit 

Kann mir jemand was zu dieser Sattelstütze sagen? Specialized S-Works Carbon Pave SL Zero Sattelstütze

Gehalten werden soll damit ein Toupe Ti Sattel.

Ich hab die Sufu benutzt und nichts gefunden.


----------



## erny... (15. Mai 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe Gestern diesen schönen Aufbau in Houffalize entdeckt und wollte ihn Euch mal zeigen!



:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update:



Schwarze gegen weiße RH1 ausgetauscht -4g
Avid G2 gegen Ashima Ultralite ausgetauscht -64g

Gesamtgewicht mit gewogenen, aber noch nicht aufgezogenen Rocket Ron 2.25 ist 10092g
Mit den Larsen TT/Crossmark eher 10,2kg

Sorry fürs dreckige Bike, ich hab es nicht so mit dem putzen


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Mai 2009)

Fast Perfekt  ! 9,7 Punkte ne weiße Formula oder Marta SL würde es ganz perfekt machen! (Ist aber schon Kritik auf ganz hohem Niveau)


----------



## flix f (15. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Gewicht ca. 8,71kg



Hallo Toni, richtig schickes Bike, müssen wir mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.

Hast du eine Teileliste? das Gewicht wundert mich etwas, oder ist der Rahmen und die  Gabel so schwehr?

denn EC 90/ Speedneedle , Gripshift ZTR Race XTR Kassette/ KMC Kette ist doch alles richtig  leicht.

Hattest du nicht auch einen unglaublich leichten Ron ergattert? wie kommts, das der nicht an der Rennfeile montiert ist?


----------



## Iro_Thi (15. Mai 2009)

@Arne:
Wirklich schickes Radl - schwarz rot ist ne hübsche Kombi!
Aber: Du hast die Luft gewogen...? *staun* (zusammen mit dem Fett 30g - wie hoch ist der Anteil der Luft?)


----------



## Toni172 (15. Mai 2009)

flix f schrieb:


> Hallo Toni, richtig schickes Bike, müssen wir mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.
> 
> Hast du eine Teileliste? das Gewicht wundert mich etwas, oder ist der Rahmen und die  Gabel so schwehr?
> 
> ...


 Hi Felix,

es fehlt der 2. unglaublich leichte Ron .  Ne ne nur spass, der Crossmark braucht noch ein paar KM, dann ist er fertig. Dann wird gewechselt.

Die Gabel wiegt 1400g und der Rahmen ca. 1240g ist somit beides nicht die leichtesten ihrer Art. Aber die Geo von Speci liegt mir einfach. 

Grüße Toni
eine RUnde müssen wir mal drehen. !!


----------



## Akira01 (16. Mai 2009)

da ist mein SPECI schön alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enok (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand hier weiß, mit welchem Autogepäckträger (Anhängerkupplung) man ein Specialized Stumpjumper (Größe L) am Besten transportieren kann oder geht da jeder? Wegen der Rahmengeometrie könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so ganz einfach ist?!


----------



## bikermaik (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand etwas zu einen Specialized Stumpjumper HT Expert Carbon (2009) oder Epic Expert Carbon(2009) erzählen.
Erfahrung, Verarbeitung, u.s.w
Der Carbonrahmen vom HT gefällt mir sehr gut

Danke


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg

Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2009)

Enok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob jemand hier weiß, mit welchem Autogepäckträger (Anhängerkupplung) man ein Specialized Stumpjumper (Größe L) am Besten transportieren kann oder geht da jeder? Wegen der Rahmengeometrie könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so ganz einfach ist?!



*da geht jeder!*


----------



## Dirkinho (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.



Schick, das Gewicht wundert mich. Was wiegt denn der LRS? Da hättest Du Potential und bei der Gabel. Ich poste mein Marathon Carbon, sobald ich die neue SID drin habe. Müsste dann bei ungefähr 10,6 kg fahrfertig  liegen.


----------



## Rseven (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Gewicht habe ich keins und fahrfertig ists auch erst wieder seit Freitag. Davor hatte ich ein leichtes Handycap.
Ich finds trotzdem schön und nach finale ligure gibts bilder mit ganzem vorderrad.


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Mai 2009)

Sauber !  
Wie haste das denn geschafft ? 
Hat hoffentlich nicht weh getan


----------



## Rseven (17. Mai 2009)

So was tut immer weh. Tief im Herzen. Felge, Speichen, Nippel waren 2 tage alt. Ich war stolz wieHharry, mein erstes (gebrauchtes Epic-ich bin Student).
ich war am Tag davor extra noch 7 h auf dem Rad um es von zu Hause abzuholen und zusammenbauen.
Naja und dann habe ich mich am nächsten morgen beim rollen und freuen ungeschickt verhalten und ein anderer auch und dann kam das dabei raus.
Leider.
Aber das wichtigste, uns ist beiden nichts ersnstes passiert ud rahmen und gabel sind unbeschädigt. nicht mal kratzer. Er hat mich sauber vorne seitlich erwischt, da, wo die delle in der Felge ist.


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Mai 2009)

Das tut dann wirklich richtig weh im Herzen.
Schön,das nix weiter passiert ist


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Schick, das Gewicht wundert mich. Was wiegt denn der LRS? Da hättest Du Potential und bei der Gabel. Ich poste mein Marathon Carbon, sobald ich die neue SID drin habe. Müsste dann bei ungefähr 10,6 kg fahrfertig  liegen.



LRS irgendwo um 1580g, Gabel etwa gleich schwer. Extrem viel ist da auch nicht mehr zu holen, ev. ist der LRS auch nur 1500g bin mir da nicht (mehr) 100% sicher. Aber ich bin auch noch Schüler (bald irgendwann mal Student) und muss daher zuerst noch ein bisschen sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (17. Mai 2009)

Was für ein LSR ist das... und vor allem welche Nabe, welche Speichen...??? Felge selber ist ja recht leicht... Griffe geht viel leichter, Lenker geht auch noch was, Thomson Vorbau gibts auch leichtere Alternativen und ne Reba hat auch ganz schön Speck auf den Rippen ;-) evtl. Pedalen???? 

Gruß, DerEismann




th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.



Einfach die schönste Farbe, da macht auch das Übergewicht nichts. Ist das "L" ? Und wenn du deine weiße Strebe hinten mal tauschen willst gegen eine mit V-Brakesockeln kannste dich bis September noch melden! 

Das Schülerargumnet lassen wir hier mal gelten  , aber den Rahmen bekommt man auch auf 9,68Kg Renngewicht runter und mit normalen  Scheiben auch auf 9,75Kg (bevor jetzt alle wieder schreien No tubes Alu Disc´s kannste aber hier nicht fahren!)


----------



## th1nk (18. Mai 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Was für ein LSR ist das... und vor allem welche Nabe, welche Speichen...??? Felge selber ist ja recht leicht... Griffe geht viel leichter, Lenker geht auch noch was, Thomson Vorbau gibts auch leichtere Alternativen und ne Reba hat auch ganz schön Speck auf den Rippen ;-) evtl. Pedalen????
> 
> Gruß, DerEismann



XTR Centerlock Naben, Speichen...keine Ahnung? 
Griffe und Thomson Vorbau schauen halt gut aus, darum sind sie noch dran, Lenker wird dann ev. mal gewechselt. Auch die Gabel ist nicht die schwerste...1550g mit Remote Lockout, is glaub ich noch zu verkraften.



> Einfach die schönste Farbe, da macht auch das Übergewicht nichts. Ist das "L" ? Und wenn du deine weiße Strebe hinten mal tauschen willst gegen eine mit V-Brakesockeln kannste dich bis September noch melden!
> 
> Das Schülerargumnet lassen wir hier mal gelten  , aber den Rahmen bekommt man auch auf 9,68Kg Renngewicht runter und mit normalen Scheiben auch auf 9,75Kg (bevor jetzt alle wieder schreien No tubes Alu Disc´s kannste aber hier nicht fahren!)



Danke für das Angebot aber ich bleibe bei den Discs! Natürlich bringt man das Bike auf Sub 10 aber ist dann schlussendlich wider eine Frage der Brieftasche.


----------



## M900schorsch (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal etwas ganz anderes, ein 1998`er Stumjumper mit ca. 15.000 km auf dem Buckel 
Irgendwann nach dem die 8-fach XT Schrott war, auf 9-fach umgerüstet. Den durchgebremsten original LRS durch DT 4.1 mit XT-Naben ersetzt. Nachdem die Rock Shox ihr Leben ausgehaucht hat eine Magura Quake Air bei Ebay für 46,- Euro ersteigert und da die mit Firm-Tech ausgerüstet war, komplett umgestellt auf Magura HS33.
Gewicht? Glaube es liegt bei 10,5 kg - ist aber auch völlig egal 
Und wenn nun einer die nicht passende Sattelstütze bemängelt, dann hat er recht!
Nächstes Projekt mit dem Bike?
Fahren, fahren, fahren - unter anderem auch am 14.06. in Willingen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Deleted 57670 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mir gerne das 2008er Modell SJ Hardtail mit felgenbremsen ( neu) kaufen. was kann man für ein Vorjahresmodell bezahlen.Angebot ist unter 1200, Zuviel?u
nd kennt jemand das Gewicht  vom komplettrad ( 18") oder auch nur vom Rahmen.
Klar ist minimalausstattung, aber tunen tue ich später .


----------



## Wayne70 (19. Mai 2009)

Moin.
Hat jemand eigentlich eine Idee (vielleicht schon einmal erwähnt?) wie man den 2009 Carbon Rahmen vom S-works Fully bei einem totalen Lenkereinschlag schützt. Bei mir rappelt dann entweder die Grip Shift oder der Bremshebel gegen den Rahmen. Alle Steuersätze mit Einschlagbegrenzung die ich (und mein Händler) kenne, passen nicht aufs Speci. Optisch sollte der Schutz etwas ins Gesamtkonzept passen ;-). Eine Allumanschette kann ich mir natürlich um den Rahmen dort machen, chick ist aber anders.
Wayne


----------



## Groudon (19. Mai 2009)

Funktioniert dieser neue von Acros denn nicht?


----------



## Wayne70 (20. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Funktioniert dieser neue von Acros denn nicht?



Morgen. Danke für das Feedback.
Mein Händler sagt (noch) es gäbe noch keine Lösung. Ich schicke ihm aber mal die Acros Info. Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde dann berichten. Falls jemand hier schon Erfahrung hatte gerne melden.
Wayne

http://www.acros.de/downloads/acros2/press/Mountainbike_5_09_small.pdf


----------



## Fabosport (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
jetzt präsentiere ich Euch mal mein Specialized:
siehe Fotos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (20. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Funktioniert dieser neue von Acros denn nicht?



Schnelle Antwort von Acros. 
"tut mir leid, aber bei diesem Rad passt unser BlockLock nicht, da bei diesem Rahmen oben ein voll integriertes Campa Lager verbaut ist.
Lediglich für semi oder ahead passt der BlockLock.."

Hhm, blöd. Hat noch jemand Idee? Lang machen werde ich mich sicher irgendwann. Ich will wir auch die Anbauteile am Lenker nicht so hoch drehen, dass sie nicht mehr ergonimisch sind.
Wayne


----------



## Fabosport (20. Mai 2009)

Hier ist mein Bike:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/6/9/9/9/_/large/My-Specialized2.jpg


----------



## müsing (20. Mai 2009)

Fabosport schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Bike:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/6/9/9/9/_/large/My-Specialized2.jpg



klasse


----------



## Toni172 (20. Mai 2009)

sehr schön !!
Gewicht und Teileliste bitte.


----------



## probschdi (20. Mai 2009)

gefällt mir auch


----------



## Hänschen (20. Mai 2009)

Boah richtig sexy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht!
Geiwcht?!


----------



## Hänschen (20. Mai 2009)

Darf ich euch mal mit meinem Problem belästigen?

Habe jetzt die Ashima Ultralight an mein Bike gebaut und neue Beläge (Avid Metal Sintered), jetzt quietschen beiden Bremse richtig laut, ich glaube das hört man aus 500m Entfernung. Was tun?


----------



## epic03 (20. Mai 2009)

Das stumpjumper ist nur geil! Extrem!
gibt es die Gabel und den Rahmen so in deutschland oder ist des aus England


----------



## RockyShocky (20. Mai 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Darf ich euch mal mit meinem Problem belästigen?
> 
> Habe jetzt die Ashima Ultralight an mein Bike gebaut und neue Beläge (Avid Metal Sintered), jetzt quietschen beiden Bremse richtig laut, ich glaube das hört man aus 500m Entfernung. Was tun?



Schon richtig eingefahren?
Meine Airo08 haben das auch für ein paar km getan...ging aber wieder wech  Hatten auch zeitweise ein Rubbeln/Stottern drauf, aber nu auch weg.
Habe aber organische KoolStop drauf....


----------



## Hänschen (20. Mai 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Schon richtig eingefahren?



Vorhin nur eine kurze Runde gedreht, vllt 10-15 mal gebremst pro Bremse.


----------



## RockyShocky (20. Mai 2009)

Dann mal kräftig weitermachen! Meine Ashimas waren nach ca. 150km richtig eingebremst.Und fühlen/hören sich jetzt normal an.


----------



## Toni172 (20. Mai 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Darf ich euch mal mit meinem Problem belästigen?
> 
> Habe jetzt die Ashima Ultralight an mein Bike gebaut und neue Beläge (Avid Metal Sintered), jetzt quietschen beiden Bremse richtig laut, ich glaube das hört man aus 500m Entfernung. Was tun?



hatte ich auch mit den Windcuttern und Sinterbelägen, geht wieder weg.


----------



## Hänschen (20. Mai 2009)

Dann bin ich guter Hoffnung, so kann ich mich nich vor der Eisdiele blicken lassen. 

Morgen fahr ich eh im Wald, hinzu brauch ich dann wenigstens nicht klingeln.


----------



## Fabosport (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
das ist das serienmäßige Stumpjumper Marathon 2009, nur eben auf Leichtbau/ Crosscountry-Racing getrimmt. Gewicht: 8,65 Kg.


----------



## RockyShocky (21. Mai 2009)

Understatement ist alles ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumpf1175 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe einen s-works carbon HT rahmen 09. Welche Kurbel würdet ihr für den Rahmen empfehlen. Zur Zeit habe ich eine XT-Kurbel

Danke und Gruß

Torsten


----------



## moritzpf (21. Mai 2009)

schlumpf1175 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe einen s-works carbon HT rahmen 09. Welche Kurbel würdet ihr für den Rahmen empfehlen. Zur Zeit habe ich eine XT-Kurbel
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> ...




hi, 

würde eine xtr nehmen ist recht leicht und schaltet wie eine eins, einfach klasse die kurbel.

lg

moritz


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2009)

moritzpf schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> würde eine xtr nehmen ist recht leicht und schaltet wie eine eins, einfach klasse die kurbel.
> 
> ...



Dafür!  Gute Kurbel zum akzeptablem Preis; sehr leicht und super Funktion; Sicherheit des Großserienherstellers, d.h. es wird wohl selten Brüche etc. geben.


----------



## Wayne70 (22. Mai 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> @eismann und wer will.
> 
> Bei meinem 09 s-works (Fully) höre ich ein kurzes "Knartzen" (weiß man damit was gemeint ist?) wenn ich beide Bremsen gedrückt halte und vor uns zurück wippe. Hat dies noch jemand? Kann auch das Geräusch von Carbon auf Carbon sein (höre ich aber nicht so oft). Das Geräusch ist scheinbar nach dem Putzen weniger geworden, aber wenn man will kann man es noch hören.
> bis dahin und einen guten Start in die Restwoche. Wayne



Beantworte mir hier auch mal selbst.
Lt. meinem Händler (checkt gerade mein S-works 09 Fully) gibt es ein Problem der ersten Serie mit dem Bolzen am Dämpfer. Bei mir muß der Bolzen augetauscht werden, Weiterfahrt wird nicht empfohlen. Haben nicht alle, aber bekannt ist das Thema wohl.
Wayne


----------



## José94 (24. Mai 2009)

Meins nach dem Fox Galaxy Marathon Prachatice/CZ ! 72 von 210 gesamt für nen 15-Jährigen nicht schlecht ! Achja das bike hat so 9.7 kg !
LG josé


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Mai 2009)

jetzt paar Bilder vom Epic S Works
Sind 9,2kg geworden, für mich ok, ist zwar noch Luft (Sattelstütze,Bremsen,) aber jetzt werden damit erst mal Rennen gefahren


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Mai 2009)

und noch mal


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Mai 2009)

An alle Epic Fahrer:

Was fahrt ihr denn so an Set Ups? Ich fahre normaler Weise mit 20% Sag und halb offenem Brain (2008er Epic). Nutze den Federweg voll, habe aber leichtes, eigentlich nicht störendes Wippen, was wohl am niedrigen Druck liegt (wird 10-20% mehr empfohlen, aber dann nutze ich die 100 mm nicht). Bin gestern 2 Klicks vor firm gefahren und war überrascht wie straff es ist und dennoch nutze ich 90% des Federwegs. Hatte bisher immer irgendwie die Meinung, daß man dann den Federweg weniger nutzt.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen so?

@Sascha. tolles Bike, kann mich leider nur nicht mit den 2009er Farben anfreunden (bis aufs S-Works und Comp in schwarz


----------



## Toni172 (26. Mai 2009)

@all S-Works 09 HT fahrer  

hat Jemand von Euch eine Hollowtech 2 Kurbel (z.B. aktuelle XTR) mit den Original Lageradaptern von Specialized verbaut und Probleme mit der Kettenlinie????

Grüße Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (26. Mai 2009)

Toni172 
Also ich hatte am Stumpi HT auch erst die xtr kurbel dran, kein problem, ging ohne probleme, Kettenlinie top!


----------



## TKS (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, funktioniert mit XTR; allerdings ist die Kettenlinie bei Hollowtech II immer Schrott  Durch die Neunfach-Ketten ist das aber unproblematisch, die sind super flexibel. Der Verschleiß (an der Kette und damit auch an den Kettenblättern) ist aber bei einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie etwas höher (betrifft die, die wie ich gern auf dem großen Blatt fahren).


----------



## Toni172 (26. Mai 2009)

@sascha und Tks

ich habe genau folgendes Problem:

Mein Umwerfer (aktueller XTR mit Klemmung am Sitzrohr) ist so ein gestellt das die Schraube für die innere Begrenzung ganz rausgedreht ist. Er kann also mechanisch nicht weiter nach links. Auch der Zug ist bei Gangwahl kleines Kettenblatt ganz locker. Trotzdem habe ich beim wechsel von "Mitte" auf "Klein" extreme Probleme auf das kleine Blatt zu kommen. Der Abstand des Leitbleches zum großen Kettenblatt ist mit ca. 3mm auch im von Shimano geforderten Bereich von 2-4mm.
Wenn ich "klein"-"klein" fahre, schleift die Kette am inneren Leitblech des Umwerfers. Er müsste also noch gut 1mm nach innen. Geht ja aber nicht.

hhhmmmm ?????  Wer kann mir hier helfen. 
Achso......., mein Händler hat mein Problem ebenfalls versucht zu beheben, aber auch er ist am verzweifeln. Er meinte so etwas hätte er noch nie gehabt.
Und die Mechs meines Händlers haben schon richtig Ahnung


----------



## arne1907 (27. Mai 2009)

moritzpf schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> würde eine xtr nehmen ist recht leicht und schaltet wie eine eins, einfach klasse die kurbel.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber weshalb einen Rahmen mit BB30 Lager kaufen und dann keine BB30 Kurbel verbauen? Am Preis kanns doch sicher nicht liegen wenn man einen Rahmen für >2k kauft?


----------



## TKS (27. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @sascha und Tks
> 
> ich habe genau folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Sorry, hatte überehen dass Du den 2009er Rahmen hast. Die Kurbel muss also am Besten noch ein Stück nach außen; bei Shimano halt noch eine Unterlegscheibe drunterlegen, die Speci-Adapter muss ich mir erst mal im Laden ansehen.


----------



## Toni172 (27. Mai 2009)

@tks
mein Händler sagt das man bei dem von Speci verbauten Adapter nicht noch zusätzlich auf der rechten Seite einen Distanzring (wie zum Beispiel bei Hollowtech 2 vorhanden) verbauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (27. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @tks
> mein Händler sagt das man bei dem von Speci verbauten Adapter nicht noch zusätzlich auf der rechten Seite einen Distanzring (wie zum Beispiel bei Hollowtech 2 vorhanden) verbauen kann.



Ah, OK. Wusste ich auch noch nicht. Sorry, hoffentlich können Dir die anderen hier weiterhelfen. Specialized will anscheinend die eigenen Kurblen 8und natürlich auch Gabeln) verkaufen...


----------



## luki100 (27. Mai 2009)

War beim Rahmen kein Kunstoffring dabei??? Muss man auf die Achse der Kurbel schieben. Bei mir passt die Kettenlinie perfekt. Viel besser wie bei externen Lager beim M5 Rahmen.


----------



## Toni172 (27. Mai 2009)

luki100 schrieb:


> War beim Rahmen kein Kunstoffring dabei??? Muss man auf die Achse der Kurbel schieben.



Das werde ich mal meinen Mech fragen. Leider kann ich dazu nichts sagen, weil ich die Kurbel von meinem Händler montieren lassen habe.

Aber danke schonmal für den Hinweis.  
Steht da auch was im Benutzerhandbuch?


----------



## Fabosport (28. Mai 2009)

Was sind das für Carbonfelgen bei dem S-Works vom Weltcup Houfallize???






Ich weiß leider nicht, wie man das Bild hier nochmals einfügen kann........


----------



## IGGY (28. Mai 2009)

Meinst das hier oder?


----------



## Fabosport (28. Mai 2009)

Genau, was sind das für Felgen???


----------



## IGGY (28. Mai 2009)

Sorry aber das weis ich auch nicht!


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2009)

...müssen die neuen von Roval (Specialzed Hausmarke)sein...scheinen noch in der Erprobung zu sein


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (28. Mai 2009)

mich würde viel mehr interessieren was das für Drehgriffe sind.
Die Teile haben ja voll die riesige Auflagefläche

VG
marco


----------



## moritzpf (28. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...müssen die neuen von Roval (Specialzed Hausmarke)sein...scheinen noch in der Erprobung zu sein



ja, denke ich auch. dürften neue carbonfelgen sein so wie die aussehen.
passen ja richtig klasse zum bike. 

lg

moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. Mai 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> mich würde viel mehr interessieren was das für Drehgriffe sind.
> Die Teile haben ja voll die riesige Auflagefläche
> 
> VG
> marco



Sind das nicht die alten weißen 9.0er?


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Mai 2009)

José94 schrieb:


> Meins nach dem Fox Galaxy Marathon Prachatice/CZ ! 72 von 210 gesamt für nen 15-Jährigen nicht schlecht ! Achja das bike hat so 9.7 kg !
> LG josé



Wow. Traumbike. Gefällt mir optisch wie technisch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## luki100 (28. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Das werde ich mal meinen Mech fragen. Leider kann ich dazu nichts sagen, weil ich die Kurbel von meinem Händler montieren lassen habe.
> 
> Aber danke schonmal für den Hinweis.
> Steht da auch was im Benutzerhandbuch?



Nein steht nicht drin. Ist ein kleiner schwarzer Kunstoffring.


----------



## Toni172 (28. Mai 2009)

@luki
ich habe bei meinen Unterlagen folgendes gefunden:

Eine Anleitung von Shimano mit der Bezeichnung SI-0065A-001
"Press-Fit bottom bracket Adapter SM-BB91-42A"

https://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/...eichnungen/2009/VPDFS/SI_GE/OTHG/0065A_GE.PDF

da steht was von einem konischen Spacer drinn. Sieht der bei Dir so aus wie in dem PDF ???


----------



## arne1907 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

biete hier nun mal das Speci meiner Frau an, falls wer Interesse hat.
Habe das Bike dieses Jahr neu für sie aufgebaut, leider hatte sie keine
Chance mehr es noch zu nutzen... 

Es handelt sich um ein MTB mit spezieller Geometrie für Frauen.
Rahmen und Gabel sind aus 2007 und haben ca. 1000km runter.
ALLE andere Teile wurden dieses Jahr neu gekauft und haben eine
Laufleistung von 5 KM! Rechnungen vorhanden.

Größe: 18 Zoll D4W (Frauengeometrie)
Sattelrohr: 45 cm
Oberrohr: 57 cm

Gewicht ca. 10,5 Kg inkl. Pedale.
Neupreis um die 2000.

VB 1150 Euro.
Versand per Hermes für 45 Euro möglich oder Abholung bei Berlin.





Rahmen:  Specialized ERA M5 Alluminium Design for Woman
Federgabel:  Fox F80 RLT
Laufräder:  Mavic Cross Ride
Reifen:  Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0
Schläuche:  Michelin Latex
Kurbel / Tretlager:  Shimano XT 09
Kette:  Shimano XT 09
Kassette:  Shimano XT 09
Bremse:  Shimano XT DISC 09
Schalthebel:  Shimano XT 09
Umwerfer:  Shimano XT 09
Schaltwerk:  Shimano XT 09
Sattelstütze:  Thomson Elite
Sattel:  Specialized Arial SL
Vorbau: Procraft OZ
Lenker:  Ritchey Pro Flat OZ
Griffe:  Specialized XC
Sattelklemme:  Hope


----------



## Toni172 (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Problem mit der Kettenlinie und dem schlechten Schaltverhalten hat sich erledigt.
Es war ein Montagefehler. Sollte nicht passieren, kann aber in dem Frühjahrsstress schon mal vorkommen. 
Ausführliche Probefahrt mach ich dann morgen.


----------



## TT-296 (29. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...müssen die neuen von Roval (Specialzed Hausmarke)sein...scheinen noch in der Erprobung zu sein



also ich glaube nicht, dass das Rovals sind. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein keine der aktuellen Felgen ist, scheinen das auch keine Prototypen zu sein. Dann wären sie nämlich nicht gelabelt. Da die aber komplett gelabelt sind und da nichts an Specialized oder Roval erinnert, dürfte das ne andere Marke sein. Allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich ne (teure) Kleinserie. Hab auch schon wie wild gesucht, denn ich finde die Felgen auch super.


----------



## luki100 (29. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @luki
> ich habe bei meinen Unterlagen folgendes gefunden:
> 
> Eine Anleitung von Shimano mit der Bezeichnung SI-0065A-001
> ...



Genau,
der kleine Ring wo an die rechte Kurbelseite kommt.


----------



## Toni172 (29. Mai 2009)

@luki
bei mir war der spacer rechts vergessen worden. siehe post 4630


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (29. Mai 2009)

juhu ... ich hab sie gefunden. Es sind Carbotech Felgen. Müsste dieses Modell sein:





... als ich über die zefiro + zipp laufräder gestolpert bin, gingen die schon sehr in diese richtung. 

die haben auch noch andere schöne laufräder:

Carbotech Website


----------



## Eat my dirt (30. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich mein S-works M5 HT nun auch endlich fahrbereit (aber noch lange nicht fertig) habe, möchte es hier auch einmal der Öffentlichkeit zeigen.

Für kreative Ideen zu den Themen: Vorbau, Sattelstütze und LRS bin ich dankbar!

Gewicht habe ich noch nicht gemessen.

















*Hier die Teileliste:*
*Rahmen*: S-Works M5 HT von 2008 (21"; schwarz/matt)
*Gabel*: Marzocchi Bomber MX Comp 80mm (die behalte ich, da geile Optik und super wartungsarm)
*Steuersatz*: Crank Brothers Cobalt C
*Vorbau*: Richtey Comp (nur temporär / suche Austausch)
*Lenker*: Kore Lite Bar (nur temporär / suche Austausch)
*Griffe*: Ritchey WCS
*Bremsen*: Magura Marta SL (rot + Carbon Hebel; v+h 160er Scheiben)
*Shifter*: XTR Rapidfire+
*Umwerfer*: XT
*Schaltwerk*: XTR
*Kassette*: XT
*Kette*: HG91
*Innelager*: XT
*Kurbel*: Race Face Turbine LP (original von 2000)
*Pedale*: Crank Brothers Eggbeater
*LRS*: Mavic Crossride: (nur temporär / suche Austausch)
*Reifen*: Conti Race King Supersonic 2.0
*Sattelstütze*: Ritchey Comp (nur temporär / suche Austausch)
*Sattel*: Fizik Nisene (Rotwild Edition


----------



## TT-296 (30. Mai 2009)

ist der Sattel ein Liebhaberstück?! Ansonsten würde ich den als Allererstes austauschen


----------



## Eat my dirt (30. Mai 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ist der Sattel ein Liebhaberstück?! Ansonsten würde ich den als Allererstes austauschen



Öhm....ja, ist er! Mich würd nur interessieren warum du ihn tauschen würdest?!


----------



## Hänschen (30. Mai 2009)

Optik und Gewicht würde ich sagen. 

Wegen Vorbau kannst du ja mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen gucken, Syntace, Rotor, FRM, Smica (?) etc. Sattelstütze kann ich dir Easton EC90 Zero empfehlen, wenn die das Rot nicht stört. Meine wiegt 156 in 400mm mit Titanschrauben und KCNC Jokes.


----------



## Eat my dirt (30. Mai 2009)

Mmhh...der Fizik Nisene hat einen Vorteil den ich bisher immer geschätz habe! er kompensiert ca. 2,5 cm Sattelstütze, welche ich weiter ausfahren müsste um meine 1,10 Beine ordentlich auszustrecken.

Trotzdem schau ich mich grad nach Alternativen um. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag???

Überleg grad die ganze Kiste komplett in schwarz zu halten und nur mit ein paar roten Schrauben zu versehen. Auch die Labels sollen evtl. runter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (31. Mai 2009)

Eat my dirt schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Vorschlag???



Mir gefallen und passen Selle SLR und der SEpeedneedle, Optik finde ich beim Tune aber geiler.


----------



## Lateralus (1. Juni 2009)

Woher ist der Rahmen? Direkt von nem Händler oder Bucht? Kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass das ein echter Speci ist...Dekor ist sehr komisch...


----------



## privilegia (1. Juni 2009)

Aber Hallo!

Danke dir Lateralus! Ich habe beim ersten Blick auch einen Hauch von Zweifel in mir aufkommen lassen.

Ich denke es ist ein 2006er oder 2007er Stumpjumper-Rahmen. ABER 2008er auf keinen Fall!!!
OB ES EIN S-WORKS IST KANN MAN NICHT SAGEN!
Fakt ist: KEINE ORIGINAL LACKIERUNG UND KEINE ORIGINAL DECALS!

Ich vermute auch einen Nachbau! Sorry! Kein Original.


----------



## Iro_Thi (1. Juni 2009)

Eat my dirt schrieb:


> Überleg grad die ganze Kiste komplett in schwarz zu halten und nur mit ein paar roten Schrauben zu versehen. Auch die Labels sollen evtl. runter?!


 
Ganz schwarz würd ich nicht machen, sieht den ein wenig zu sehr nach den Rädern aus, die man schon ständig an jeder Ecke sieht. Schwarz mit ein paar mehr roten Akzenten als nur die Schrauben ist schon sehr schick - ergo in dem Maße, wie es jetzt bei Dir der Fall ist.

Und die Labels ganz weg? Nun, das hängt einzig davon ab, wie sehr Du auf Understatment stehst. Aber meiner Ansicht nach gehört das beim MTB einfach dazu, sollte allerdings dezent gestaltet sein.

Aber irgendie hat der Sattel was: Bin noch unentschieden, ob ich den exquisit oder hässlich finde  Da hast Du also direkt ein polarisierendes Teil am Radl


----------



## deeptrain (1. Juni 2009)

das beste an dem bike sind die roten martas!!ansonsten finde ich es nich so doll.............


----------



## zauberer# (1. Juni 2009)

......


----------



## privilegia (2. Juni 2009)

@ zauberer: Warum hast du dein Beitrag gelöscht?
Dein Rahmen ist schon echt!


----------



## Dirkinho (2. Juni 2009)

Moin,

hatte mein Epic schon mal gepostet, hat sich aber so einiges getan, u.a. ist eine Sid Team und die Marta SL dazugekommen. So wie auf den Bildern zu sehen komme ich auf 10,74 kg inkl. Computer, Barends und Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juni 2009)

Die Marathon-Modelle aus 2008 gefallen mir sehr sehr gut. Also auch das HT. Klasse Epic.


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. Juni 2009)

Ja, schickes Epic, würde hinten nur den Rocket Ron durch einen 2,1er Racing Ralph ersetzen.
Rollt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (2. Juni 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> @ zauberer: Warum hast du dein Beitrag gelöscht?
> Dein Rahmen ist schon echt!



ja sicher, aber der von mir hat noch 2 Stitzstreben bis oben, der andere hat den Wishbone Hinterbau (der kam erst später als 2005).
Sind also unterschiedliche Jahrgänge


----------



## Dirkinho (2. Juni 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ja, schickes Epic, würde hinten nur den Rocket Ron durch einen 2,1er Racing Ralph ersetzen.
> Rollt besser



Danke, hatte ich schon angedacht. Hast bereits den Vergleich? Wie siehts mit dem 2,25er aus und mit der Traktion?


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. Juni 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Danke, hatte ich schon angedacht. Hast bereits den Vergleich? Wie siehts mit dem 2,25er aus und mit der Traktion?



Also ich fahre den Rocket Ron vorne in 2,25 und den racing Ralph hinten in 2,1
Das ist in Verbindung mit Milch das beste Setup zur Zeit. (meine Meinung)
Sonst kann ich auch noch den Maxxis Aspen in 2,1 empfehlen, aber vom Grip her, kann es wohl kein Racereifen mit dem Rocket Ron vorne aufnehmen


----------



## TT-296 (4. Juni 2009)

mal ein kurzer Einwurf zwischendurch. Geht jetzt nicht ums Biketuning sondern ums "Fahrertuning", aber meine Frage bleibt markenintern 

weiß jemand, wie die Klamotten von Specialized ausfallen? Will mir nämlich was in England bestellen und das sollte dann schon passen. Wollt's nämlich nicht zurückschicken oder in der Bucht verkaufen müssen.

Es geht mir speziell um das Team Replica Trikot 08 und die Team Replica Bib Short 08. Habe bei den anderen Trikots & Hosen (Santini, Biemme, div. Marken) Größe M. Und was ich bei engen Trikots gar nicht mag, ist, wenn die "flattern".

Außerdem wollte ich mir die 09er Enduro Shorts holen. Hab bei Bikehosen dieser Art aber keinerlei Referenz zuhause. Meine Bundweite bei normalen Hosen ist 30". Hat vielleicht auch jemand schon die 09er Shindig Short ausprobiert?


Tja, leider hab ich in Lübeck keinerlei Chance die Klamotten zu testen. Hier heißt es immer nur: "bestellen wir dir, musst du dann aber auch kaufen". Hoffe mal, dass von euch jemand helfen kann.


Btw: wie fallen eigentlich die Fox-Shirts aus? Also die mit lockerem Schnitt. Will die ohne Protektoren drunter tragen. Sowas passt besser zu den Shorts und normale Shirts nässen zu schnell durch. Die engen Klamotten sind eher für Indoor gedacht oder für Ausfahrten, wenn die anderen auch in Bikeklamotten unterwegs sind.


----------



## nexx (4. Juni 2009)

Zur Enduro Short: Ich mit meinen 1,92m und gut 87kg habe diese Hose in M und sie passt!


----------



## dragon07 (4. Juni 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Also ich fahre den Rocket Ron vorne in 2,25 und den racing Ralph hinten in 2,1
> Das ist in Verbindung mit Milch das beste Setup zur Zeit. (meine Meinung)
> Sonst kann ich auch noch den Maxxis Aspen in 2,1 empfehlen, aber vom Grip her, kann es wohl kein Racereifen mit dem Rocket Ron vorne aufnehmen



Hi

Na ganz unrecht haste nicht, aber mein ich doch das  der Aspen in Kombi mit Milch zuverlÃ¤ssiger wie der RoRon funktioniert , wobei ich den Ron nur in 2.1 habe und ich eigentlich den Aspen  vorziehe, ohne die  âFÃ¼hrungseigenschaftenâ des RoRo  in frage zu stellen.    
Ich fahre bisher bei einem Rennen lieber den RoRo und auf Turen den Aspen. 

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## TT-296 (4. Juni 2009)

nexx schrieb:


> Zur Enduro Short: Ich mit meinen 1,92m und gut 87kg habe diese Hose in M und sie passt!



ups ... dann fallen die aber ganz schön groß aus. bin 176cm mit 67kg. Dann kommt ja nur die S in Frage. Wobei ja hier auch ein wenig die Bundbreite entscheidend ist. Hab bei Jeans meist ne 30. 

Fallen die Trikots und (engen) Radhosen ähnlich aus der Norm?


----------



## Wayne70 (4. Juni 2009)

Speci Winterjacke habe ich in XL. Bin eigentlich ein M Type .
Jacke ist aber bewusst nicht so eng gekauft. Trotzdem würde ich sagen,
Speci Jacken Größen fallen 1 Nummer kleiner aus.

Freundin hat Replica Hose und Trikot, die sind eigentlich Standard.

Tja ... hilft das?
Wayne


----------



## TT-296 (4. Juni 2009)

eigentlich sollte jede weitere meinung helfen, aber irgendwie verwirrt mich die größenpolitik von specialized gerade.

Also die Shorts fallen größer aus?!
Die Jacken fallen kleiner aus?!
Die Trikots und Radhosen fallen normal aus?!

Normalerweise fallen die Größen ja nach Marke durch die komplette Palette hindurch, zu groß, zu klein oder normal aus. Aber dass es bei den verschiedenen Produktgruppen so unterschiedlich sein soll, kann ich nicht recht glauben. Wo hat man da denn nen Anhaltspunkt?!

Gibt's vielleicht noch andere hier, die Spezi-Klamotten haben? Irgendwie weiß ich noch nicht recht, welche Größe ich nun bestellen soll.


PS: hat deine Freundin die Standard Team Replica Sachen oder die Woman Modelle? Wenn Sie das normale Trikot hat, muss das ja nicht unbedingt was für mich aussagen. Denn schließlich haben Frauen ja "etwas andere" Proportionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (4. Juni 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> PS: hat deine Freundin die Standard Team Replica Sachen oder die Woman Modelle? Wenn Sie das normale Trikot hat, muss das ja nicht unbedingt was für mich aussagen. Denn schließlich haben Frauen ja "etwas andere" Proportionen.



Jetzt wird es verwirrend ;-) Das Team Replica schon - aber women.
Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen ist sicher spannend. Ich hatte auch angenommen, die Klamotten fallen wie meine Jacke kleiner aus, daher haben wir auch die Women Klamotten in M ersteigert. S wäre aber besser gewesen und hätte auch zum Typ gepasst.
wayne


----------



## Toni172 (4. Juni 2009)

was mich an den roten Team Bibshorts stört, ist das sie ziemlich durchsichtig sind.
Ich hatte die rot/weissen 08`er an und habe es dann gelassen. 
Da hätte ich mich immer schön rasieren müssen.


----------



## deeptrain (4. Juni 2009)

moin,
bei welchen händler in england willst du denn speci klamotten bestellen??????


----------



## dOOd] (4. Juni 2009)

..ich konnt nich anders


----------



## krk (4. Juni 2009)

Ein Traum in rot. Man beachte den Rotwein in der Trinkflasche!


----------



## TT-296 (4. Juni 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> moin,
> bei welchen händler in england willst du denn speci klamotten bestellen??????




ein großer englischer "Fahrradladen" ... ich denke mal, du verstehst, welche Website ich meine. Einfach übersetzen und die engl. Domain ranhängen. Ich wollt jetzt blos keinen direkten Link posten. Nicht das plötzlich das Angebot ausverkauft ist  ... ich weiß nämlich immer noch nicht, welche Größe ich bestellen soll und kann deshalb meine Order noch nicht vollziehen.

Übrigens steht in den Lieferbedingungen, dass "_we cannot ship any Specialized goods outside of the UK_" ... aber ich habe die gerade mal angemailt und bestätigt bekommen, dass es wohl doch nur die Bikes betrifft. "_Thanks for your mail, specialized goods are no problem its only bikes that cannot be shipped overseas due to problems with UK warranties not been valid overseas._"


@Toni: durchsichtig? Wirklich? Da, wo sie weiß sind oder komplett? Also ich hab mir das mit dem Rasieren der Beine eigentlich abgewöhnt, seit ich nicht mehr aufm Rennrad unterwegs bin. Hab jetzt nicht den totalen Pelz an den Beinen, aber wenn das arg durchscheint, könnte das trotzdem blöd aussehen. Andererseits verkaufen die die Bibshots derzeit für unter 30,- EUR 
... aber da du die Hose ja zumindest 1x an hattest, kannst du mir vielleicht was über die Größe sagen. Hast du vielleicht das passende Trikot ebenfalls anprobiert und kannst die Größe bewerten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (4. Juni 2009)

@TT
bei der Hose hatte ich eine "L" an. Ich finde die passt so wie meine Nalini.
Ich habe eigentlich nur "L" Hosen. Ausser meine Assos da ist es eine "XL".

Beim Trikot bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Ich glaube da war es ebenfalls ein "L".
Aber bei Trikots habe ich auch schon mal ein "M" zu Hause.

Die durchsichtigkeit war auch im roten Bereich. Ich habe eine Hose vom Dolomiti Superbike die ist teilweise weiss und die ist nicht so durchsichtig. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## TT-296 (4. Juni 2009)

@toni
danke für die infos. aber bei 30,- für die hose werd ich's einfach mal drauf anlegen und selbst probieren. 
ich werde vermutlich bei den bibshorts und trikot ne M ordern. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich bei meinen anderen trikots und hosen bei schätzungsweise 5-6 verschiedenen herstellern immer ne M (wenige Ausnahmen sogar in L) habe und bei Specialized auf ne S zurückgreifen soll. die haben zwar auf der Website vom Store ne Größentabelle von Specialized und wenn ich mich nach dieser richten sollte, müsste es ne S werden. Aber die Tabelle unterscheidet ja nicht zwischen enganliegenden stretchenden Materialien und leger geschnittenen Modellen. Und Specialized bietet ja beides an. Und idR werden solche Tabellen anhand normaler Shirts (also locker sitzend) erstellt. Außerdem hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Trikots von Speci eher kleiner denn größer ausfallen.
Naja, bei der Enduro Shorts ist aber wohl ne S angebrachter, wenn ich bei normalen Jeans zwischen 29" und 30" Bundweite schwanke. Naja, hab den mal meine Maße rübergeschickt, dann sollen die mal ne Empfehlung aussprechen, sodass ich dann morgen bestellen kann. Oder ich fahr am Samstag mal nach Hamburg rüber, in der Hoffnung, dass bei einem der beiden Spezi-Händler zumindest das ein oder andere Kleidungsstück rumhängt. Die Chancen stehen aber eher schlecht hier im Norden mit Specialized versorgt zu werden


----------



## Toni172 (5. Juni 2009)

@TT zur Info
Bei Jeans habe ich eine Bundweite von 31 oder 32.
Ich bin 181cm groß und habe ca. 75-76kg "nackich"


----------



## bigbastard (5. Juni 2009)

hi, 
ich hab mir grad einen epic m4 rahmen von 2004 gebraucht gekauft, bekomm ihn aber erst ende nächster woche.

kann mir jemand verraten, welches umwerfermaß der rahmen hat?  danke!


----------



## Krallle (5. Juni 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> juhu ... ich hab sie gefunden. Es sind Carbotech Felgen. Müsste dieses Modell sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hab ich jetzt auch endeckt, daß die Carbotech sind. Echt schön...
Will mir welche holen. Frage mich nur ob die holen soll oder doch die Reynolds MTN ( haben allerdings 24 Speichen - Carbotech 32 )


----------



## Krallle (5. Juni 2009)

Seh auch gerade, daß die Carbon Laufräder beim hier gezeigten Specialized andere sind wie die Carbotech Serie.
Carbotech hat 32 Speichen, daß Specielized hat welche mit 28 und die Narben sind auch andere ( sieht nach CK aus ). 
Wäre ja noch möglich Felge mit anderen Narben einzuspeichen. Aber für 28 Speichen brauch halt auch ne andere Felge.


----------



## Eat my dirt (5. Juni 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Aber Hallo!
> 
> Danke dir Lateralus! Ich habe beim ersten Blick auch einen Hauch von Zweifel in mir aufkommen lassen.
> 
> ...



Wie definierst du "Nachbau"?! Aber in der Tat...
Natürlich ist das Pulver neu. Da es von Specialized keine Dekorsätze gibt bin ich anderswo fündig geworden. Leider passt der Dekorsatz nicht zum Jahrgang. Aber für den Preis den ich dafür gezahlt habe ist`s ok.
Specialized bietet auch original "re-paintings" an, jedoch nur in den USA. Um den Originalzustand (http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2008&spid=34099) wieder herstellen zu lassen hätte ich noch einmal den Neupreis investieren müssen. Also hab ich es schwarz/matt pulvern lassen.

Den Rahmen habe ich aus der Bucht und ob es ein s-works ist, oder nicht kann man sehr wohl bestimmen.
Ich habe mir von Specialized jeweils das Gewicht eines Stumpjumpers und das eines 2008er sworks schicken lassen und meinen dann gewogen.
Ergebnis: S-Works!

Bzgl. des Sattels werde ich jetzt mal einen "Phenom" Sattel auf meine neue Thomson setback Stütze schrauben. Mal sehen...wenn einer an dem Fizik Interesse hat?! ;-)


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Juni 2009)

Specialized hat Dir gegenübr Angaben zum Rahmengewicht gemacht. Das ist ja fast nicht zu glauben. Kannst Du mir mal die Vorgehensweise schildern bzw. einen Kontakt nennen, da ich vergeblich nach dem Gewicht meines Marathon Carbonrahmens suche.

Dank Dir,

Dirkinho


----------



## Eat my dirt (6. Juni 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Specialized hat Dir gegenübr Angaben zum Rahmengewicht gemacht. Das ist ja fast nicht zu glauben. Kannst Du mir mal die Vorgehensweise schildern bzw. einen Kontakt nennen, da ich vergeblich nach dem Gewicht meines Marathon Carbonrahmens suche.
> 
> Dank Dir,
> 
> Dirkinho



Also bevor ich den Rahmen in der Bucht gekauft habe war ich auch zuerst skeptisch, also habe ich mich an Specialized gewendet. Antwort Adresse der 10 Mails umfassenden Kommunikation ist: [email protected]

Ich habe gefragt wie ich einen Stumpjumper von einem s-works unterscheiden könnte. -sie sagte das das nur über das Gewicht ginge, da nur im Rahmen modifiziert würde.
Ich hab dann hartnäckig gebohrt bis sie mir die Daten gab.
Die Daten sind natürlich nicht zu 100% treffsicher, aber der Unterschied zwischen Stumpjumper und SWorks war schon auszumachen. Ich schau mal ob ich die Mail noch finde....

Die Lady war echt sehr bemüht und hilfsbereit!


----------



## zauberer# (6. Juni 2009)

Eat my dirt schrieb:


> Den Rahmen habe ich aus der Bucht und ob es ein s-works ist, oder nicht kann man sehr wohl bestimmen.
> Ich habe mir von Specialized jeweils das Gewicht eines Stumpjumpers und das eines 2008er sworks schicken lassen und meinen dann gewogen.
> Ergebnis: S-Works!



das ist sehr interessant, fast schon unglaublich.

um wieviel Gramm unterscheidet sich denn ein 2008er S-Works M5 Rahmen von einem Stumpjumper M5 Rahmen in gleicher Größe und vom gleichen Jahrgang?

2008 z.B. hatte das S-Works M5 Frameset noch V-Brake Aufnahmen (2009 nicht mehr).
Von den M5 Stumpis hatte nur die billigste Variante diese V-Brake Gewinde im Rahmen, die M5 Stumpi comp und Stumpi Expert hatten diese Gewinde nicht.
Somit könnte der S-Works M5 Rahmen von 2008 aufgrund der angeschweißten V-Brake Gewinde schon wieder schwerer sein als ein 2008er Stumpi Expert M5 Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (7. Juni 2009)

Hi
Nach langer speci abstinenz, weider mal ein Epic von mir!!












Gewicht sollte unter 10kg wiegen, mehr weiß ich erst am mi, da wird es dann gewogen!!

Lg flo


----------



## Dirkinho (7. Juni 2009)

Schick. Unter 10 in Gr. L? Da bin ich gespannt! Ist das ne Reba, ist etwas überbelichtet? Kurbel ist FSA?


----------



## privilegia (7. Juni 2009)

Ich denke so gerade über 10 in L!!!


----------



## Flo7 (8. Juni 2009)

Also der Rahmen ist M!! Es ist ne Reba WC und ne FSA K FOrce Light.


----------



## arne1907 (9. Juni 2009)

Da ich mich in Zukunft nur noch aufs RR konzentrieren werde und es zum rumstehen zu Schade ist, möchte ich mein MTB verkaufen.

Ich habe es dieses Jahr neu aufgebaut und seit Fertigstellung bin ich man gerade rund 100 km gefahren.

Alle Teile wurden neu gekauft und alle Rechnungen sind vorhanden.
Der UVP der gesamten Teile beträgt 6900 Euro.
Mich selbst hat der Aufbau 5800 Euro gekostet.

Das Bike ist bei Speci noch nicht registriert, so das der Käufer es selbst auf seine Daten registrieren und so die volle Garantie in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Die Liste gibt das Verkaufs Setup wieder. Ich werds auch morgen in der
Bucht einstellen.

Jede Menge Detailbilder gibs in meinem IBC Fotoalbum.


*Specialized S-Works HT Carbon
Größe L / 19 Zoll

Standort Nähe Berlin

Festpreis: 4900,- Euro*


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2009)

@arne
wie Du willst dieses geile TEil verkaufen. Was ist los? Keine Lust mehr am MTB fahren?


----------



## arne1907 (9. Juni 2009)

Naja... MTB bin ich eh nur mit meiner Frau zusammen gefahren, sonst RR.
Da Diese nun nicht mehr ist..... trenne ich mich vom MTB und konzentriere mich mehr aufs RR.

Bin in den 2 Monaten nach Fertigstellung grad mal 80 km gefahren, dafür ist es echt zu Schade und ein Anderer kann es sicher besser nutzen.


----------



## privilegia (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe nix Ernstes?


----------



## arne1907 (9. Juni 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nix Ernstes?



Sie ist vor 3 Wochen im Alter von 37 Jahren im Krankenhaus, 2 Tage nach der OP wegen eines Behandlungfehlers verstorben.....

Kann daher z.zt. kein MTB und unsere alten Strecken mehr sehen, werd mich ums RR kümmern, da war ich eh immer allein unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (9. Juni 2009)

Mein Beileid.


----------



## RockyShocky (9. Juni 2009)

Herzliches Beileid, alles voll verständlich in Bezug auf MTB !

Sei stark und alles Gute für die Zukunft !
Erinnerung kann manchmal aber auch etwas Gutes sein...


----------



## privilegia (9. Juni 2009)

Tut mir echt leid! Aber bleib stark!


----------



## BigTobi (9. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Hoffe das derjenige der dafür verantwortlich ist,
zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2009)

mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## #easy# (10. Juni 2009)

echt schlimm ......................... auch von mir mein Beileid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (10. Juni 2009)

auch mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Dirkinho (10. Juni 2009)

tut mit leid, wünsche Dir viel Kraft für die Zukunft!


----------



## malizio (10. Juni 2009)

mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## TT-296 (10. Juni 2009)

hab's eben erst gelesen.
auch von mir mein aufrichtiges beileid.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juni 2009)

Nichts kann einen geliebten Menschen ersetzen, niemand kann solch einen Verlust vollständig verschmerzen, daher wünsche ich mir für Dich viel Halt in Deinem Umfeld, viel Verständnis für Dich und Deine Einsamkeit.

Jeder muss seinen eigenen Weg finden, gerade in einer solchen Situation.

Viel Kraft und Mut, den Deinen zu finden,

Jörg


----------



## Flo7 (10. Juni 2009)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi
> Nach langer speci abstinenz, weider mal ein Epic von mir!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, das Gewicht!!!











Lg flo


----------



## Dirkinho (10. Juni 2009)

Nett, hast Du eine Teileliste mit Gewichten?


----------



## DerEismann (10. Juni 2009)

@ Arne....

Auch von mir mein tiefstes Beileid... 
Wünsche Dir unedliche Kraft in dieser
schweren Zeit...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Flo7 (10. Juni 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Nett, hast Du eine Teileliste mit Gewichten?



Teil	Hersteller & Bezeichnung
Rahmen:	Spec Epic Expert Carbon "M" inkl.Dämpfer
Dämpfer:	Spec. Brain Shock
Remote Control Dämpfer:	
Gabel:	Reba World Cup inkl. Kralle
Remote Control Gabel:	Gore white
Steuersatz:	Cane Creek
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Tune GumGum
Spacer:	Alu Superlight 1x10mm+ 1x5mm Carbon
Vorbau:	Syntace F99
Lenker:	Easton Ec 90
Griffe:	BBB Tour
Bar Ends:	
Sattelklemme:	Spec. 37mm
Sattelstütze:	KCNC TI Pro Lite 30,x350mm
Sattel:	Tune Speedneedle Leder
Spanner:	Control Tech TI Spannachsen
VR-Nabe:	DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l
HR-Nabe:	DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l
Speichen:	DT-Swiss Revolution 2.0-1,5 verlötet!
Nippel:	DT-Swiss Alu 2.0 56stk
Felgen:	Notubes Olympic´s 28l
Felgenband:	Notubes Yellow Tape
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Notubes Stan´s 2x80ml+ 2 Ventile
Vorderreifen:	Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1
Hinterreifen:	Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1
Innenlager:	XTR 
Kurbeln:	Fsa K- Force Light
Kettenblätter:	Fsa
Kettenblattschrauben:	Fsa
Kurbelschrauben:	Fsa
Pedale:	Egg Beater TI
Kassette:	SLX 11-28 inkl Aluabschlussring
Verschlussring:	
Kette:	Dura Ace Cn 7801
Schaltgriffe:	Sram XO
Schaltwerk:	Sram XO Blackbox
Umwerfer:	XTR 971 inkl Aluschrauben
Schaltaußenhüllen:	Shimano Sp 41
Schaltinnenzüge:	Shimano
Bremshebel:	
Vorderbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro X2 160er inkl. Center Lock Adapter
Hinterbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro X2 160er inkl. Center Lock Adapter
Bremsaußenhüllen:	
Bremsinnenzüge:	
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger inkl. Schrauben


----------



## Dirkinho (11. Juni 2009)

Danke. Seit wann haste die Kette und die SLX Kassette drauf? Bei mir hat die Kombi keine 1000 km gehalten, Ritzel waren rund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (12. Juni 2009)

Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## ccpirat (12. Juni 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen Specialized Gabel gemacht?

Wie spricht sie an, wie arbeitet sie, kann man sie mit etwas vergleichen?

mfg georg


----------



## Tre Cool 18 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe speci-gemeinde,

ich fahre einen Stumpjumper M5 von 2008 mit Cantisockelaufnahme.Weiß jemand zufällig das gewicht vom rahmen?Habe hier nichts gefunden auf den seiten.
Und dann noch ein paar fragen zu meinen teilen.Vielleicht habt ihr ja ideen welche ich als alternative nehmen könnte.Sollten cc/marathon tauglich sein.Ich wiege 62kg.
Wollte ne XTR-Kurbel,dann neue bereifung und schläuche aber welche?Die originalen 2,0 Fast Trak von Specialized sind doch schon relativ schwer aber wie schwer?Sonst noch vorschläge zum tunen?Wollte eigentlich unter die 10kg kommen ist das machbar???Vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten.

Hier die Teileliste:

RAHMEN:  SJ HT M5
GABEL:  Fox F90 RL
STEUERSATZ:  1-1/8" Threadless
VORBAU:  KCNC SC Wing Vorbau
LENKER:  KCNC SC Flat 
LENKERGRIFFE:  Bontrager RL-T
BREMSEN:  Vuelta Magnesium
BREMSHEBEL:  Avid FR-5
UMWERFER:  Shimano LX
SCHALTWERK:  Sram x.9
SCHALTHEBEL:  Sram x.7
KASSETTE:  Shimano HG61, 9-speed, 11-34t
KETTE:  SRAM PC-971
KURBELSATZ:  Custom Shimano FC-M542 175mm
BOTTOM BRACKET:  Custom Shimano FC-M542
PEDALEN:  Look Quartz Carbon
FELGEN:  Mavic X317, black w/ eyelets, 28/32h
VORDERRADNABE:
Specialized Hi Lo disc, CNC flange, sealed cartridge bearing 28h
HINTERRADNABE:  Custom Shimano M525 SL, alloy QR, 32h
SPEICHEN:  DT Swiss 1.8mm stainless, black
REIFEN:  S-Works Fast Trak LK, 26x2.0"
Schläuche:  Specialized Ultralight 26x2.0", presta
SATTEL: Selle Italia Slr XP bald 74gr. Carbonsattel
SATTELSTÜTZE:  KCNC Ti Pro Lite 350mm
SATTELSTÜTZKLEMME: KCNC SC9
FLASCHENHALTER:  Bontrager


----------



## invincible (13. Juni 2009)

Die Fast Trak sind unter 500 g. Meine haben 490g. Schwer ist anders.


----------



## Tre Cool 18 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auf der speci seite 550gr. gelesen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. Juni 2009)

Tre Cool 18 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der speci seite 550gr. gelesen.



Meine haben 490g und 495g gewogen. Wie schwer ist es denn aktuell?


----------



## TT-296 (13. Juni 2009)

Tre Cool 18 schrieb:


> Sonst noch vorschläge zum tunen?



Also die KCNC-Komponenten sind ja schon leicht und der geplante Sattel auf jeden Fall auch, aber beim Rest ist noch richtig Potential drin. Die beliebte Frage hierbei ist halt immer wieder, wieviel du dir das Gewichtstuning kosten lassen willst.


----------



## Tre Cool 18 (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe es immer nur mit einer personenwaage gewogen und es wiegt ca. 10,7kg.Also am schlimmsten sind meine laufräder.Ich habe die mal gewogen(mit mantel,schlauch,kasette,schnellspanner) und habe fürs vorderrad 1550gr und für das hinterrad 2340gr. gewogen.Ist schon krass oder?habt ihr vorschläge für leichte Felgen-Laufräder evtl.auch gebraucht.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (15. Juni 2009)

Bei der Schaltgruppe habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Sram X.7 und X.9 mach die ab und mach ne X.0 mit GripShift dran. Und dann nen LX Umwerfer gegen den XT oder XTR tauschen.

Und wenn du schon bei der Schaltung bist: Schau dir die Zuge mit den Aussenhüllen an und wiege die mal. Da ist auch noch potenzial drin.Halte die so kurz wie möglich.
Du siehst alleine bei der Schaltung gibt es noch einiges.

VG
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tre Cool 18 (15. Juni 2009)

Aber habt ihr einen tip was ich bei den laufrädern machen soll?


----------



## Deleted 57670 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal die Riemen von meinem Specialzed Aurora gewaschen.
Nun wie bekomme ich sie wieder richtig zusammen, is schon eigenartiges System
Hat jemand Fotos von nem Specialized Helm mit Riemen?????


ok, danke hat sich erledigt. gibt ein Manual auf der Homepage


----------



## Carlos69 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe die Frage schon woanders gepostet aber keine Antwort erhalten.
Daher die Frage an die Spezies 

Weiss jemand von euch ob die Specialized Future Shock S90 auch
einzeln erhältlich ist, oder nur mit dem Rahmenkit ??

Gruß


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Juni 2009)

invincible schrieb:


> Die Fast Trak sind unter 500 g. Meine haben 490g. Schwer ist anders.



Serienstreuung wie bei Schwalbe ?
Meine Fast Trak 2.0 ,die abgefahren in der Ecke liegen (von 08), bringen mindestens 575 auf die Waage.Und mal davon abgesehen,dass die Dinger nicht viel mehr als rollen können,ist das schon schwer


----------



## ccpirat (17. Juni 2009)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe die Frage schon woanders gepostet aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> Daher die Frage an die Spezies
> 
> ...



ja und auch wieder nein.

Offiziel nicht, aber man kann sie auf Anfrage beim Service bekommen. Ist aber echt nicht billig. Allein der EK ist schon Utopisch...


----------



## Carlos69 (17. Juni 2009)

@CCPirat

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Was wäre den der EK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJEpic (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin nun auch Mitglied hier im Forum.
Ich stelle auchmal ein Bild meines Speci's ein.Baujahr weiss ich garnimmer genau, ist schon ein älteres Semester.
Nichts wildes, aber das fahren macht Spass!
Da ich mit einem neueren Modell liebäugel, habe ich auch gleich eine Frage an Euch. Wie werden diese Teile noch gehandelt bzw. was kann man verlangen!Danke schonmal vorab!
Gruss Daniel

PS: Hier war ich im Thür. Wald unterwegs!Spitzengegend!


----------



## Sascha Koch (17. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, Du solltest das Bike behalten, ist zu schade zum verschenken. Zur not kannste es als Winterbike nutzen, wenn Du Dir nen neues kaufst.
Was solls denn werden? Das neue Epic kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## Dirkinho (18. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, dass Du 800-1000 â¬ in der Bucht dafÃ¼r kriegen kÃ¶nntest. Wenn Du es aus finanzieller Sicht nicht musst, wÃ¼rde ich es auch behalten.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Dirk


----------



## ccpirat (18. Juni 2009)

Hier schon mal an dieser Stelle als kurze Info, werde jetzt die Tage mein neues Projekt wieder zerlegen und das Rahmen set (mit allen Adapter für normale Teile), sowie die Sid wieder verkaufen. Es steht ein Epic vor der Tür...


----------



## DJEpic (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Also ich liebäugel mit dem aktuellen Spec. Epic FSR Expert Carbon! Hatte das Ding vor 2 Wochen in Händen und war wieder einmal verliebt!So ein geiles Teil!Ich gebe zu, bin etwas Specialized markengeil.
Aber die Teile fahren sich halt auch extrem gut. Bisher zumindest!
Na mal kucken wie ich das anstelle!

Am WE gehts erstmal nach Pfronten!Da wird mich mein altes Ross sicher wieder gut ins Ziel bringen!

Daniel


----------



## arne1907 (18. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe:

MCFK Carbon Sattelklemme für 2009er S-Works Rahmen

Für Durchmesser:  36,9 mm
Höhe: 15 mm
Gewicht: 7,6 Gramm

Material: Carbon in UD mit Titanschraube in Schwarz

Zustand: Neu


Es handelt sich um eine Spezialanfertigung für die 09er S-Works Rahmen,
ohne den üblichen Mittelschlitz.
Die 09er S-Works Rahmen haben am oberen Ende der Sattelstütze eine Verstärkung, welche den Durchmesser auf 36,9 bringt.
Diese hat aber nur eine bestimmte Höhe, so das die übliche Klemme mit 2 
Bändern nicht flächig greift. Daher die geschlossene Ausführung.

Festpreis:  55,00 Euro inkl. vers. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands.


----------



## luki100 (19. Juni 2009)

Ein Bild von meinem S-Works. Gewicht????


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen Specialized Gabel gemacht?



Ja, mit der 120er im Stumpjumper



ccpirat schrieb:


> Wie spricht sie an, wie arbeitet sie, kann man sie mit etwas vergleichen?



Vergleich ist eigentlich nicht drin, die fährt sich nennenswert anders als Fox, Rockshox und Co. 
Auch mit offenem Brain ist immer noch deutlich Lowspeed-Druckstufe drin. Sprich auf Kopfsteinpflaster etc. federt sie eher weniger. Wenn man aber ordentlich Gas gibt, dann geht die Gabel phänomenal. 
Bei ner Fox hatte ich bisher immer Vertrauen auch bei geringem Tempo: man fährt eher langsam in nen Wurzeltrail rein, merkt das die Gabel gut funktioniert. Beim nächsten Mal gehts schneller und dann wieder ein wenig schneller etc., die Gabel funktioniert immer gut. Bei der Futureshock ist's ein wenig anders: wenn man langsam fährt, dann kann man sich erstmal nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass das eine 120mm Gabel aus 2009 ist, eher 80mm aus 2001 oder so . Wenn man sich aber mal überwunden hat, wirklich schnell zu fahren, dann ist's auf einmal ne 150mm Gabel aus 2010 
Es keine Gabel für nen "draufhalten und das Fahrwerk wird's schon richten"-Fahrstil. Wenn man aber Pumptracks fahren kann, nen Blick für ne saubere Linie hat, dann geht die Gabel enorm gut. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## volki3 (24. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Ich bin eigentlich ja ein Cube-Biker aber da mein Kumpel im Urlaub ist und mein Cube en neuen Rahmen verpasst bekommt. Hat mein Kumpel mir mal für zwei Wochen sein Epic gegeben 
Geiles Teil 





Hoffentlich bekomme ich es wieder Sauber 
Ich Glaube ich bin auf den Geschmack  gekommen! Bin am überlegen mir das Epic FSR Expert zu holen??!!
Kann mir einer mal was zu dem Bike sagen und Lohen sich die 3000 Euro??? 

Danke!

Gruss Volki


----------



## Rseven (24. Juni 2009)

mist, hätte ich meins nur nicht geputzt. Das sah noch viel schlimmer aus.
Ich würde sagen, so wie es auf den nächsten Bildern zu sehen ist, wird es ne ganze Weile bleiben. Naja, außer der Bremse evtl.










Grüße,
Chris.
Bin dankbar für eventuelle Anregungen, aber auch für lob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (24. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann:

- tolles Rad
- Bremse muss anders - mein Rat: 2008er Marta in Schwarz mit den carbonhebeln, wenns Geld locker sitzt (macht sonst nicht wirklich Sinn)
- Tune Carbondeckel für den Steuersatz

da haste nun beides


----------



## Deleted 57670 (24. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich ja ein Cube-Biker aber da mein Kumpel im Urlaub ist und mein Cube en neuen Rahmen verpasst bekommt. Hat mein Kumpel mir mal für zwei Wochen sein Epic gegeben
> Geiles Teil
> ...



Ja, lohnt sich...gibts ein schnelleres Fully???glaube kaum


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. Juni 2009)

ich mußte mich zwischen Epic 09 und Scalpel 09 entscheiden, nach dem ich in Willingen das Scalpel 2 Std testen und das Epic nur 30 min testen konnte hab ich mich für das Scalpel entschieden, ich glaub die beiden Bikes sind gleichschnell, nur das Scalpel ist leichter,


----------



## Dirkinho (25. Juni 2009)

Dann hast Du mir das in Willingen vor der Nase weggeschnappt  Wollte das auch mal testen. Was wiegt das denn im Vergleich zum Epic? Wäre über einen Fahreindruck dankbar. Wie sensibel fährt es sich und nutzt man den Federweg voll aus? Die flexenden Streben habe mich noch nicht so 100%ig überzeugt.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juni 2009)

die flexenden Streben finde ich viel besser, ein Lager weniger, das Pflege und Wartung braucht,
bin das Carbon 1 mit DT XM 180 Probegefahren, das wippt mit dem Dämpfer schon ganz schön, kann man zwar blockieren, bergab war ich von der Lefty und dem Dämpfer aber begeistert,
habe dann noch das Carbon 3 30 min getestet und der Fox RPL passt viel besser, bekomme jetzt auch das Carbon 3 in Teamlackierung, aber statt XT kommt XTR, Speedneedle, Lenker und Stütze aus Carbon,
die Anbauteile habe ich noch, XT wird bei Ebay verkauft,
so komme ich auf 10,9 kg bei 3000 ,
Epic für 3000  leider kein SWorks Rahmen, Gewicht 11,4 bei gleichen Teilen,
beim Scalpel kommt noch mal eine Carbongabel und SI Kurbel dann sinds 10,2 kg, beim Laufrad geht auch noch was (ca. 300 gramm), 
wobei das Epic ja schon geil aussieht (SWorks)


----------



## pseudosportler (25. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die Epic 09 Fahrer, habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Epic Expert gegönnt, echt nettes Teil .
Was mich ein bischen stört ist die Sattelstütze, brauche ne gerade keine mit Seatback, es kommt eine KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium rein, fahre ich am Hardtail schon 1,5 Jahre ohne Probleme.
Ebenfalls stört mich das Cockpit, etwas breit und hoch für ne Racemaschiene.
Dachte an einen Syntace Duraflite 7075 Lenker 600mm schwarz 9° mit einen Syntace F99, fährt jemand diese Kombi an einem Epic und wen ja wie stark verändert sich die Sietz/Lenker haltung.

Falls mir jemand helfen kann, schon einmal Danke im vor raus.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre an einem 08ter Epic die Easton EC 90 und ebenfalls nen Syntace. Ich finde durch die gerade Stütze bekommt das Rad mehr Vortrieb und auch Bergauf steigt das VR nicht so schnell. 

Alles in allem finde ich die Geo mit geraer Stütze deutlich besser.


----------



## pseudosportler (25. Juni 2009)

Denke ich auch, habe den Sattel zur Zeit ganz nach vorne geschoben und da währe noch Luft nach vorne, wen ich mit einem Lot von der Kniescheibe zur Pedalachse messe.
Werde erstmal die gerade Stütze einbauen wen sie da ist und dann mal schauen was das Cockpit dazu sagt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Dirkinho (25. Juni 2009)

Fahre auch die KCNC am 08er Epic und finde die Geo top zusammen mit Ritchey WCS Cockpit! DAs 09er Cockpit finde ich auch zu tourig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jiri (26. Juni 2009)

Angeblich gibts 2010 nen 29er Epic


----------



## jiri (26. Juni 2009)

Wohl Bilder vom neuen 2010er Stumpi S-Works


----------



## TT-296 (26. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Wohl Bilder vom neuen 2010er Stumpi S-Works



die Bilder wollt ich auch schon posten. Bin mal gespannt, ob's wirklich ein Stumpi ist. Wäre ja schon witzig. Erst (2008 auf 2009) wird das Epic zum Stumpjumper FSR (was die ähnliche Optik betrifft) und alle regen sich erstmal auf. Und jetzt könnte das Stumpi zum Epic werden 

Naja, das 09er Enduro und 09er Stumpi unterscheiden sich ja auch kaum. Wer weiß, ob sie bei dem auch noch den Dämpfer nach oben verlegen. Dann unterscheiden sich die 3 Modelle nur noch im Durchmesser der Rohre, im leicht unterschiedlichen Gusset und im Schwung, den das Unterrohr beim Auftreffen aufs Tretlager macht. Naja, und im Federweg der Gabel. Wäre dann aber fast 1 Bike in den Ausführungen "slim", "medium" & "bold"


----------



## Hänschen (26. Juni 2009)

HTs wären interessanter.


----------



## TT-296 (26. Juni 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> HTs wären interessanter.



Naja, das Stumpjumper wurde doch gerade erst dieses Jahr neu aufgelegt. Da dürfte sich 2010 nicht grundlegend was ändern. Und die günstigen Modelle findest du *hier*.


----------



## metalmatrix (26. Juni 2009)

ups... gab´s ja gerade erst. Sorry...


The UK MBR has a first look at the 2010 Sworks Stumpy. It does mount the shock like the epic. The shock is manufactured by Fox, but uses Specialized's inertia valve technology.

Travel is increased to 140mm front and rear. The fork is a new FutureShock S140TA. It abandons the buddy system, so the air spring and damper are in different legs.

The price of the Sworks is £5,499 and weighs 22.5lb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (27. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts 2010 nen 29er Epic



Hier ein kurzes Video vom Sea Otter Festival, in dem die 29er Stumpi (HT) und Epic vorgestellt werden:
http://www.cyclingdirt.org/videos/c...4-sea-otter-tech-gear/170454-specialized-29er

*HOT*


----------



## RockyShocky (27. Juni 2009)

Das neue S-Works HT sieht ja noch schneller aus , oder täuscht das?


----------



## Lateralus (27. Juni 2009)

Wenns so auch als 26-Zoll-Version kommt, schon. Das im Video ist ja eins dieser unsäglich häßlichen (aufgrund der großen Räder) 29er.


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich fahre ein S-Works HT 2009, kann mir hier Jemand sagen mit wieviel Nm man den Umwerfer am Sitzrohr montiert ?
Ich hatte heute in Frammersbach bei einem Schaltfehler in einer Bodenwelle einen Kettenklemmer. Da hat es mir den Umwerfer leicht verdreht.
Dabei ist auch der Decklack an einer 5x5mm großen Stelle unter der Umwerferstelle abgeplatzt. So ein scheixxendreck. Ich dachte schon nach der Demontage des Umwerfers der Rahmen ist hin. 
Ich möchte den Umwerfer nun mit Montagepaste montieren.


----------



## Axas (28. Juni 2009)

woha:
http://bicycling.com/blogs/mbword/2009/06/28/2010-stumpjumper-launches-with-140mm-travel/


----------



## TT-296 (29. Juni 2009)

Axas schrieb:


> woha:
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/mbword/2009/06/28/2010-stumpjumper-launches-with-140mm-travel/



sieht wirklich super aus, das neue stumpjumper. vor allem das spiel zwischen sichtcarbon und lackierten flächen macht den rahmen sehr interessant 

was mich wundert ist, dass die bei ner 140er gabel keine steckachse verwenden. als ich für mein bike dieses frühjahr ne neue talas kaufen wollte, musste ich echt schon suchen, um ein modell mit herkömmlicher achse zu finden.


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Juni 2009)

Schöne Detaillösungen, wie Gabel und Kurbel - auch das Geamtdesign gefällt, allerdings geht die Eigenständigkeit verloren. Sieht halt aus wie ein Epic und fährt sich vielleicht sogar ähnlich!?
Bin auf den Preis gespannt.

Ist allerdings der Hammer, dass man nach 2 Jahren schon wieder das Design ändert und den aktuellen Stumpibesitzern das Gefühl gibt, veraltete Konzepte zu fahren.


----------



## Toni172 (29. Juni 2009)

@damdam, Lateralus
könnt Ihr meine Frage etwas weiter oben beantworten ? Brauch dringend hilfe


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Juni 2009)

hier kommt das neue Epic mit FOX Dämpfer. Reicht denen wohl mit den AFR Problemen 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5808682&page=2

und mehr inkl. Enduro!

http://www.velovert.com/Reportage_VTT_en_direct/34/207/VTT


----------



## ccpirat (29. Juni 2009)

Was meinst du mit AFR Probleme? Bin da nicht auf dem neusten Stand.

mfg georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (29. Juni 2009)

Ich meine damit die Pannenanfälligkeit der AFR Dämpfer beim Epic und Stumpy. Ich habe bereits meinen 7. oder 8., zähle nicht mehr. Bislang hält er seit 10 Wochen!


----------



## Groudon (29. Juni 2009)

hehe ^^

ich finde aber das neue Enduro weniger schön ... da gefällt mir das aktuelle Modell besser


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juni 2009)

das neue Enduro ist eine Krankheit :kotz:


----------



## TT-296 (29. Juni 2009)

geschmackssache  

... also ich finde das neue s-works enduro ist ein absoluter optischer traum 
das normale enduro ist zwar auch ganz nett (und sieht nicht mehr wie ein stumpi aus), aber zwischen diesem modell und dem s-works liegen welten.


----------



## TT-296 (29. Juni 2009)

interessante aheadkappe bei den 2010er bikes.


----------



## TT-296 (29. Juni 2009)

und hier gibt's noch ein paar mehr Bilder vom 2010er Stumpjumper FSR


----------



## moloko-c (29. Juni 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Ich meine damit die Pannenanfälligkeit der AFR Dämpfer beim Epic und Stumpy. Ich habe bereits meinen 7. oder 8., zähle nicht mehr. Bislang hält er seit 10 Wochen!



Wie äußert sich das? Schlechtere Performance?!

Dachte dass es die Probleme nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## RockyShocky (29. Juni 2009)

Das klingt ja nicht soo verlockend,in Bezug auf meinen Stumpy Expert 08 Kauf...

Würde mich auch interessieren,wie sich das genau äußert...ich habe auch zeitlich den Eindruck,von der Brain Funktion nicht allzuviel zu merken...und das nach 3 Tagen ohne großartig Gelände


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Juni 2009)

Das Brain funktioniert nicht mehr, hat nur noch 6-8 Klicks statt 20/22, verliert Öl etc. 
Soll seit Mitte Februar behoben sein. Schaut mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322391&highlight=afr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BartSi (29. Juni 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Das Brain funktioniert nicht mehr, hat nur noch 6-8 Klicks statt 20/22, verliert Öl etc.
> Soll seit Mitte Februar behoben sein. Schaut mal hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322391&highlight=afr



das kenne ich vom 2008ter epic auch bestens. Zusätzlich kannst du bei verriegelter Plattform ohne großen Kraftaufwand den Dämpfer zwischen 1-2 cm zusammen drücken. Fahren macht damit kein Spaß mehr. Ich fahre den 4ten Dämpfer. Diesmal habe ich so einen optisch zerkratzen, alt wirkenden im Austausch erhalten. Funktionieren tut er aber besser als die Drei davor!


----------



## Krallle (30. Juni 2009)

Also ob 26er oder 29er, mache ich auch nur von der Optik abhängig.
29er haben mir bisher auch nicht so gefallen.
Aber die neue 2010er Specialized sehen als 29er echt besser aus, wenn nicht sogar wesentlich besser.
Im direkten optischen Vergleich kommen mir die 26er sogar so vor wie Schnee von gestern.


----------



## chantur (30. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Specialiced Demo 07 mit alter gabel ( manitou x-vert)







Hier Mein Schatz mit neuer gabel ( Super Monster )


----------



## RockyShocky (30. Juni 2009)

Netter Wauwau .

Und das ist je wohl echt ein seltenes Bügeleisen da vorne oder gibt´s die nicht nur 200x weltweit?

Hammer 300mm, machste damit 15 Meter Drops? 

Wie ist das denn  mit dem Dämpfer, kommt der da mit ?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2009)

Aufbau mit der Supermonster geht ja ma garnicht......


----------



## chantur (30. Juni 2009)

Angeblich gibt es das "Bügeleisen" nur 200 mal aber ich glaube da nicht so ganz dran da ein bekannter von mir auch dieses teil fährt ...







und wenn bei uns schon 2 der dinger rumoxidieren nunja das wäre schon nen ganz schöner zufall ...  und 15 meter drops ... mal gucken .. erstmal gerade aus fahren ^^ dan über so etwas nachdenken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2009)

sieht ihr in Chemnitz alle so kaputt?

Bikes sind jetzt auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381723&page=31 zu sehen


----------



## Krallle (30. Juni 2009)

chantur schrieb:


> Hier Mein Schatz mit neuer gabel ( Super Monster )



Hammer !!
Das macht ja - so wies da steht - mal richtig an


----------



## Dirkinho (1. Juli 2009)

chantur schrieb:


> Angeblich gibt es das "Bügeleisen" nur 200 mal aber ich glaube da nicht so ganz dran da ein bekannter von mir auch dieses teil fährt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



feister Hobel!

Übrigens geiler Bike Bericht von 91 in Deinem Album. Wo gabs den denn? Hatte die Bike 91 abonniert, habe aber leider kein Exemplar mehr


----------



## TT-296 (1. Juli 2009)

chantur schrieb:


> ...  und 15 meter drops ... mal gucken .. erstmal gerade aus fahren ^^ dan über so etwas nachdenken ...



zum geradeausfahren brauchts aber keine 300mm federweg an der vorderachse! und an einen rahmen mit 175mm federweg passt die gabel ohnehin nicht. 
wenn man bei diesem lenkwinkel geradeaus fahren will ... oder gar bergauf ... kommt's wohl dem gefühl gleich, als säße man auf einem dreirad. an solchem wären die meisten parts wohl auch besser aufgehoben.

sorry, aber das bike polarisiert total. und meinen geschmack trifft es überhaupt nicht. das kona geht ja noch halbwegs, allerdings kann man ohnehin die bikes wohl an einer hand abzählen, an denen die supermonster überhaupt gut aussieht. naja, wenn 300mm sinn machen würden, gäbe es auch mehrere modelle mit diesen federwegen. komisch nur, dass die meisten herstellen bei ca. 200mm aufhören.


----------



## jiri (2. Juli 2009)

Der schöne Tatoo-Rahmen  ...und dann noch im CC-Thread


----------



## volki3 (4. Juli 2009)

Gemoje!

Ich würd euch Gerne mal meine "neue Große Liebe" vorstellen!
Das ist sie!!!! 











Schaltwerk und Umwerfer wurden auf XTR getauscht. 
Lenker und Vorbau werden noch getauscht (Vorschläge nehme ich Gerne an) kann mich da net so entscheiden? 
Dann kommt noch ein neuer Sattel drauf (Toupe Team). Kurbel soll im Laufe des Jahres getauscht werden? 
Jetzt muß aber ersma wieder Geld in die Kasse 
Ich Hoffe ich bin Würdig 

Gruß Volki


----------



## RockyShocky (4. Juli 2009)

Schönes Bike. Ich würde die Kurbel aber erstmal runter fahren, ist doch immerhin ne XT.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juli 2009)

bei dem Rad habe ich auch überleg es zu nehmen, aber habe mich für das Scalpel entschieden
hast du ein genaues Gewicht dazu,
wenn du eine leichte Stütze haben willst kommt nur die Easton EC 90 getunt (150 gramm) in frage, den passenden Lenker mit 120 gramm gibts auch gleich noch


----------



## Udgard (4. Juli 2009)

Ich würde n Duraflite von Syntace nehmen....fahre ich am gleichen Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (4. Juli 2009)

Passt mir auch ganz gut, habe jetzt einen Syntace F99 Vorbau, 105mm, und einen Syntace Duraflite 7075, 600mm, 9 Grad drauf.
Ich habe gerade die erste testfahrt hinter mir, passt gut, der Lenker könnte für meinen Geschmack 20mm länger sein, aber 600mm geht so gerade noch.
Als Stürze ist ne KCNC Ti Pro Lite darn und ne Extralite Klemme, dazu ein SLR TT und jetzt fehlt nur noch der neue LRS dann sollten die 10,5kg fallen.
Ich  es.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Udgard (4. Juli 2009)

Da hab ich doch gleich mal ne Frage....fahre den Duraflite in der Breite 63cm und spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Speci-Vorbau auch gegen einen von Syntace zu tauschen..geht da der F99 oder nehm ich lieber bei der Breite den F119?


----------



## Lateralus (4. Juli 2009)

Schau mal auf der Produkt-Page bei Syntace vorbei. Da steht was dazu. Ich glaube, 630 sind für den F99 zuviel. Glaube der geht bis ca 600.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Juli 2009)

Von der Syntacehomepage, Firma des Lenkers sollte uninteressant sein, ob man die Breite einhalten sollte ist eine andere Frage.



> Empfohlene Lenker für F99/254 Vorbau: Duraflite, Duraflite Carbon, Vector Lowrider (bis 610 mm).


----------



## M.Escargot (4. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meins, Rahmen ist von 2001 oder so


----------



## pseudosportler (5. Juli 2009)

Noch mal ne Frage an die Epic Gemeinde, was für Reifen fahrt ihr, der S-Works Fast Trak LK der drauf war ist im trockenen ja ganz OK, gestern war es aber teils noch nass und schlammig, da ist er doch schnell überfordert.
Ich dachte an einen RoRo für vorn und einen RaRa für hinten, bin mit den NN vorn und RaRa hinten am Racehardtail eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Da ich am Hardtail ne Mavic 717 drauf hab fahre ich da die 2,1" Reifen, die 2,25" waren mir bei den Luftdruck den ich fahren wollte zu schwammig in schnellen Kurven, 2,0 Bar vorn 2,2 Bar hinten.
Hat mal jemand die Maulweite von der DT Swiss X420SL Felge, oder erfahrungs Werte mit 2,25" Reifen.
Wollte den RoRo und RaRa gerne in 2,25" fahren, da diese mehr Gripp haben, wen man mit den Druck weit genug runter geht.


MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Tre Cool 18 (7. Juli 2009)

Hey ihr da hier die experten rund ums thema specialized versammelt sind mal eine frage an euch.Ich habe ein stumpjumper ht M5 in 19" und es ist mir zu groß.Wo kriege ich den rahmen gegen einen 17" getauscht oder würde sogar jemand mit mir tauschen?

Danke schonmal für eure antworten.


----------



## volki3 (8. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Also, ich fahre mein Epic mit Nobby Nic. Werde aber auf jeden Fall umsteigen auf Nobby Nic vorne und hinten Racing Ralph Hinten oder Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph?! Das muß ich aber erstma Testen!!!

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage und zwar!
Ein Fully zufahren ist neu für mich. Wie ist das den mit dem Dämpfer? Gibt es da einen Richtwert wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen kann. Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn ich ihn nach der Tabelle Einstelle das es net richtig ist. Also, gibt es sowas wie, soviel mm darf der Dämpfer einfedern und er ist Richtig eingestellt????
Wie fahrt ihr dann euren Dämpfer eher Weich oder Hart??? Sorry für die Fragen aber wie gesagt das ist alles Bisschen Neuland für mich!
Danke!

MFG
Volki


----------



## Groudon (8. Juli 2009)

ob weich oder hart ist wohl jede sein Geschmack ... aber man sagt immer so als "Richtwert", dass der SAG (Negativfederweg) so zwischen 20% und 30% liegen soll - bei 30% isses eben eher weich ... bei 20% eher hart  einfach bisschen experimentieren wie es dir am besten zusagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (8. Juli 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Ich habe einen Sag von 20 Prozent gewählt. Eher etwas härter abgestimmt!


----------



## volki3 (8. Juli 2009)

Okay, Danke! Dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren


----------



## Udgard (8. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Epic war doch auch n "Sag-o-meter" (Plastikding zum nachmessen)  dabei...nur als richtwert!


----------



## volki3 (8. Juli 2009)

Udgard schrieb:


> Bei dem Epic war doch auch n "Sag-o-meter" (Plastikding zum nachmessen)  dabei...nur als richtwert!



Ne, war Leider net dabei. Deshalb wollte ich ja mal den Richtwert in cm oder mm wissen?


----------



## pd1 (8. Juli 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ne, war Leider net dabei. Deshalb wollte ich ja mal den Richtwert in cm oder mm wissen?



Also 25% am SagMeter sind 13 mm !!

Gruß Patrick 
__________________________________
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## BartSi (9. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage an die Epic Gemeinde, was für Reifen fahrt ihr, der S-Works Fast Trak LK der drauf war ist im trockenen ja ganz OK, gestern war es aber teils noch nass und schlammig, da ist er doch schnell überfordert.
> Ich dachte an einen RoRo für vorn und einen RaRa für hinten, bin mit den NN vorn und RaRa hinten am Racehardtail eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
> Da ich am Hardtail ne Mavic 717 drauf hab fahre ich da die 2,1" Reifen, die 2,25" waren mir bei den Luftdruck den ich fahren wollte zu schwammig in schnellen Kurven, 2,0 Bar vorn 2,2 Bar hinten.
> Hat mal jemand die Maulweite von der DT Swiss X420SL Felge, oder erfahrungs Werte mit 2,25" Reifen.
> ...



Derzeit Front RoRo 2,1 und Heck NoNi 2,1. Habe schon viel probiert aber die derzeitige Combi ist ganz gut! Nur nasse Wiesen überfordern den RoRo schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BartSi (9. Juli 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage und zwar!
> Ein Fully zufahren ist neu für mich. Wie ist das den mit dem Dämpfer? Gibt es da einen Richtwert wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen kann. Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn ich ihn nach der Tabelle Einstelle das es net richtig ist. Also, gibt es sowas wie, soviel mm darf der Dämpfer einfedern und er ist Richtig eingestellt????
> ...



Nimm dir einfach viel Zeit zum Probieren; immer die selbe Strecke fahren!
Hart oder weich ist halt abhängig vom Geschmack. Ich habe diverse Einstellungen für Alps, Ebene oder Rennen.

Öffne zunächst komplett die Plattform, lass die Luft soweit aus dem Dämpfer, dass er gerade noch voll wieder ausfedert, wenn du nicht darauf sitzt. Dann drück mit der Hand das Rad ganz in den Dämpfer und lasse alles schlagartig los. So bekommst du am Besten ein Gefühl dafür, bei welcher Einstellung (rotes, großes Stellrad) der Dämpfer wie schnell ausfedert. Ich wähle immer ein zügiges Ausfedern aber kein Springen des Hinterrads. Federt der Dämpfer zu langsam aus, dann hast du bei schnellen starken Einschlägen das Hinterrad bald nicht mehr im Griff, da das das Ding dann springt, wie ein alter Bock.
Den SAG kannst du sicher zwischen 1 -2 cm wählen. Bei Rennen besser 1 cm. Mir gefällt die Plattform am Besten, wenn ich sie zunächst ganz zudrehe und anschließend wieder eine halb bis dreiviertel Umdrehung aufmache. Vorteil, das Rad fährt fast wie ein Hardtail dennoch reagiert die Federung sofort auf stärkere Einschläge. 
Blöd ist nur, dass ich schon den vierten neuen Dämpfer in etwas über einem Jahr bekommen habe (Defekte Plattform) und alle Dämpfer eine klar erkennbare individuelle Dämpferkennlinie (bei gleicher Einstellung) aufweisen. Der jetzt aktuelle Dämpfer ist der Beste von allen, der macht echt Spaß und funktiniert Klasse.


----------



## Eat my dirt (11. Juli 2009)




----------



## probschdi (12. Juli 2009)

schönes bike und schöne bilder!


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Juli 2009)

Sehr schick.
Fehlen noch Rotor Kurbeln und schwarze Kettenblätter, dann wärs ne glatte 1.


----------



## bene94 (12. Juli 2009)

Wie schön ist das denn?
Hab selten so ein schönes Bike mit so ner klaren Linie gesehen.
Jetzt kann ich sicher an nichts anderes mehr denken...

mfG


----------



## Eat my dirt (12. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Fehlen noch Rotor Kurbeln und schwarze Kettenblätter, dann wärs ne glatte 1.



Stehen schon auf der Einkaufsliste!


----------



## Hänschen (12. Juli 2009)

Jetzt fehlt nur nich die Frage nach dem Gewicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Juli 2009)

Nö, kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## bene94 (12. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Anblick ist wirklich jedes Gewicht egal...


----------



## Eat my dirt (12. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Bei dem Anblick ist wirklich jedes Gewicht egal...



anyway....mit dem setup hab ich es noch nicht gewogen. Müsste aber laut Berechnung in 21" so um die 10,5 liegen. -mit Potential nach unten! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (13. Juli 2009)

Gude.

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe bei dem SAG 
Das Wochenende war dann eine reine Testfahrt. Naja, eher Bisschen fahren Pumpe raus und Luft Rein oder Raus dann wieder weiter. 
Das spielchen ging dann x mal 
Aber ich Glaube jetzt hab ich es!!!








Leider nur mim Handy gemacht.

ähm... Eine frage hätte ich da noch? 
Also, meinen SAG habe ich ja jetzt Gefunden der der mir am Besten zusagt. Aber Trotzdem ist dann das Gummi kurz vor dem runter Rutschen. Das ist doch bestimmt nicht Gesund für den Dämpfer??? 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## zotty (13. Juli 2009)

hier mal meins! 




weiss auch nicht warum das auf dem bild so aussieht mit der sattelüberhöhe ist gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Hänschen (14. Juli 2009)

Mache mal ein scharfes Bild, aber was ich jetzt so sehe sieht echt dufte aus.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (14. Juli 2009)

Meins, erstmal fertig. Meine Kohle brauch ich erstmal für ne neue Küche.









Gewicht: 10,1kg


----------



## Schmittler (14. Juli 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> hier mal meins!
> weiss auch nicht warum das auf dem bild so aussieht mit der sattelüberhöhe ist gar nicht so schlimm



das ist doch ne thomson masterpiece, wenn ich das richtig sehe. könntest du mal nachmessen wie weit du die ausgezogen hast? das sieht mir nach sehr viel aus, für 350 mm länge...



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Meins, erstmal fertig.



durfte es in münchen ja schon live begutachten. sehr schick


----------



## TT-296 (14. Juli 2009)

Das mit der langen Sattelstütze beim schwarzen Epic fiel mir auch als erstes ins Auge. Ob der Rahmen in einer Nummer größer nicht angebrachter für den Fahrer wäre ...

Naja, beim Roten ist sie aber auch recht weit raus. Geht aber noch.

Schon witzig, dass diese beiden Bikes ziemlich ähnlich ausgestattet (oder besser getuned) sind. Kennt ihr euch?!


----------



## zotty (15. Juli 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> das ist doch ne thomson masterpiece, wenn ich das richtig sehe. könntest du mal nachmessen wie weit du die ausgezogen hast? das sieht mir nach sehr viel aus, für 350 mm länge...



ne ne die rahmen grösse passt schon. auszugslänge ist 250mm. rahmengrösse L  schrittlänge 88cm bei 182cm körpergrösse.habe halt zu lange beine im vergleich zum oberkörper

kenne den kollegen nicht. habe noch einen LRS mit rocket ron, allerdings nicht auf ZTR sondern auch DT aufgebaut.


----------



## bene94 (15. Juli 2009)

Das sind doch mal zwei Brachtexemplare!


----------



## Buchen74722 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe gestern die Info meines Bikehändlers bekommen, dass bei allen 2009er Epic die Bremsscheiben der Elixier R SL Bremse getauscht werden sollen.

Grund: es gäbe so viele Beschwerden über quitschende Bremsen und aus Kulanzgründen werden alle Scheiben gewechselt.

Meine Frage: hattet Ihr diese Probleme?

Bei meinem Epic Comp 2009 mit den 160/140er Scheibchen hatte und habe ich seit 1300km keine Probleme
-keine Geräusche
-Bremsleistung ordentlich
-Beläge sind auch noch gut erhalten

Grüße aus dem Badnerland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen. Sobald erhältlich wird das hier mein neuer Sattel. Dann erledigt sich auch der Gedanke, aus Gewichtsgründen auf nen Speedneedle umzusteigen...die kleine Differenz ist mir dann auch egal.










Und der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal in schwarz - auch wenn ich den weissen nehme.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Juli 2009)

hier mal mein "neues" Epic auf dem Chachauna-Pass


----------



## steggle (18. Juli 2009)

Buchen74722 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern die Info meines Bikehändlers bekommen, dass bei allen 2009er Epic die Bremsscheiben der Elixier R SL Bremse getauscht werden sollen.
> 
> ...




hallo,

bei meinem 09er comp sind die elixier nach bisher ca. 1600km ebenfalls top. habe nur hinten eine 160er scheibe drangemacht und die zieht deutlich besser!


----------



## pseudosportler (18. Juli 2009)

Bei meinen 09 Expert höre ich nichts von der Bremse 160/140, werde mal im Laden meines Vertrauens Nachfragen.
Da ich die Tage eh einen neuen LRS bekomme, brauche ich noch einen Satz Scheiben, würde ja ein paar  sparen, oder wollen die die alten im Tausch.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Buchen74722 (19. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Bei meinen 09 Expert höre ich nichts von der Bremse 160/140, werde mal im Laden meines Vertrauens Nachfragen.
> Da ich die Tage eh einen neuen LRS bekomme, brauche ich noch einen Satz Scheiben, würde ja ein paar  sparen, oder wollen die die alten im Tausch.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


 ------------------
Wie bei fast allen Rückrufen und Kulanzaktionen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die alten Scheiben eingesandt werden müssen.


----------



## Buchen74722 (19. Juli 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bei meinem 09er comp sind die elixier nach bisher ca. 1600km ebenfalls top. habe nur hinten eine 160er scheibe drangemacht und die zieht deutlich besser!


 

Da der Tausch bei mir mit dem nächsten Service zusammenfällt überlege ich ob ich von 160/140 auf 180/160 tausche......obwohl mir die Leistung der kleinen Scheiben eigentlich reicht...macht das viel aus ?
Bezüglich Bremspower und Standfestigkeit....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (19. Juli 2009)

@Lateralus Schicker Sattel! Weist Du schon etwas über die Preisvorstellung von dem Teil?


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juli 2009)

Farodin schrieb:


> @Lateralus Schicker Sattel! Weist Du schon etwas über die Preisvorstellung von dem Teil?



Nö, leider nicht. Spekuliere aber auf 150-200 . Alles andere/teurere wäre lächerlich und unrealistisch.


----------



## TT-296 (19. Juli 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nö, leider nicht. Spekuliere aber auf 150-200 . Alles andere/teurere wäre lächerlich und unrealistisch.



ich glaube nicht, dass der so teuer werden wird. schließlich hat man für's aktuelle modell in der team-edition 120,- EUR (allerdings war da noch das lenkerband dabei) und in der normalen variante 100,- EUR gezahlt.

der sieht aber echt schick aus. würde auch den weißen nehmen, wenn mein schwarz-roter nicht noch so gut in schuss wäre. 

wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie farbecht der sattel ist. denn hier ist immer das größte problem bei weißen sätteln und griffen. nämlich dass sie nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr strahlend weiß sind.


----------



## Farodin (19. Juli 2009)

Andererseits zeigt Selle ja mit den Modellen SLR C64 und XC Zero Carbon,dass es sich zu lohen scheint Sättel von 280-380 Euro-Güte anzubieten...
Bleibt zu hoffen ,dass Speci bodenständig bleibt!


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juli 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass der so teuer werden wird. schließlich hat man für's aktuelle modell in der team-edition 120,- EUR (allerdings war da noch das lenkerband dabei) und in der normalen variante 100,- EUR gezahlt.



Von welchem Preis gehst Du denn aus?


----------



## Hänschen (19. Juli 2009)

Farodin schrieb:


> Andererseits zeigt Selle ja mit den Modellen SLR C64 und XC Zero Carbon,dass es sich zu lohen scheint Sättel von 280-380 Euro-Güte anzubieten...
> Bleibt zu hoffen ,dass Speci bodenständig bleibt!



Die sind aber auch ne Ecke leichter.


----------



## TT-296 (19. Juli 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Von welchem Preis gehst Du denn aus?



schwer zu sagen, aber über 150,- EUR wirds wohl nicht liegen. allerdings wohl auch nicht unter 120,-. wenn sie mehr dafür haben wollen, wäre es für mich wohl keine option mehr. aber meiner ist ohnehin noch gut in schuss, sodass ich noch nicht nach ner alternative suchen muss.


----------



## TT-296 (19. Juli 2009)

moment ... ich hab wohl doch nicht so genau hingeschaut. bei 112g scheint beim neuen toupe wohl deutlich mehr carbon verarbeitet worden zu sein. wohingegen beim aktuellen modell der korpus ja noch aus pvc besteht, ist wohl beim neuen außer der polsterung alles aus carbon. in dem falle werden die wohl doch um die 200,- EUR (oder mehr) verlangen. Hoffentlich gibt's noch ne vernünftige Preis-Gewicht-Alternative.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juli 2009)

Für mich wären 200  die absolute Schmerzgrenze. Warm soviel, wenns weit unter 200 einen wesentlich leichteren Speedneedle gibt?


----------



## TT-296 (19. Juli 2009)

hier noch ein paar weitere neue Teile für 2010.

In einem der letzten Helm-Test wurde noch gelobt, dass Specialized 2teiliges Ratschensystem für die Einstellung des Kopfumfangs hat ... nun dreht man künftig am Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (23. Juli 2009)

mal ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache ...

verkaufe gerade in der Bucht ein paar Specialized Klamotten. Natürlich neu und originalverpackt.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Speci Gemeinde,

ich wollte mich hier nun nochmal verabschieden. Ich hatte in den letzten 18 Monaten hier eine schöne Zeit, konnte mir viele nützliche Tips holen und Erfahrungen sammeln.

Dank an alle die mir dabei halfen.
Aber da ich ja nun mittlerweile vom MTB weg bin und das Speci verkauft ist, habe ich hier ja nicht mehr viel verloren, werde aber ab und an mal vorbeischauen um zu sehen was so geht.

Wünsche Euch allen noch viel Freude an Euren Bikes und eine gute Saison.
Lg Arne



P.S. Mag Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten auf was ich jetzt so rumdüse, auch wenns nicht so recht hier her passt.


----------



## TT-296 (23. Juli 2009)

Auch nett. Ich hatte auch mal ein bianchi RR. Wobei sich am celeste schon die Geister scheiden. Ich mochte die Farbe irgendwann nicht mehr.

Also ich kam vom Mtb Hardtail zum Rennrad zum Mtb Fully ... also warten wir mal ab, wann es dich wieder in die "gefederte Fraktion" treibt und wir dich hier mit neuem Bike wiedersehen. Viel Spaß bis dahin.

PS: Muss der Barloworld Aufkleber sein? Der wird wahrscheinlich auf dem Teamrahmen "fest eingearbeitet" sein, aber irgendwie passt der nicht recht.


----------



## privilegia (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Arne!

Auch wenn es nie geklappt hat mit dem gemeinsamen Biken wünsche ich Dir eine tolle Zeit auf deinem tollem Bianchi!
Vielleicht liest und sieht man sich mal wieder. Und vielleicht dann auch wieder auf einem Specialized?
Und ich hoffe du hast deinen privaten Verlust einigermaßen verkraftet und siehst wieder nach vorn! 
Nochmals alles Gute!

Maik aus Halle


----------



## arne1907 (23. Juli 2009)

Danke 

Naja verkraften tut man so einen Verlust nie aber zumindest muss man wieder nach vorne blicken.

Und wenns mal wieder nen MTB wird dann auch sicher wieder ein Speci.


----------



## bene94 (24. Juli 2009)

Du hast einen guten Geschmack, sowohl beim Specialized, als auch bei Bianchi! 
Das Bianchi gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich mags bunt.


----------



## Lateralus (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Arne, freut mich dass es Dir wieder besser geht. Kopf hoch, auch wenns platt klingt.

Und nochwas - schau ruhig mal wieder hier rein, denn Du hast sicher bei manchen Problemen (wenns um Gewichte usw geht) einiges beizusteuern.


----------



## LostFocus (25. Juli 2009)

Links mein  2 Wochen altes Epic 
Rehcts mein Kollege sein 2 Wochen altes Stumpjumper.


----------



## Danielsan79 (25. Juli 2009)

Das schöne Wetter vor ein paar Tagen mußte ich nach der Rad Tour für ein paar Bilder ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (26. Juli 2009)

ein silber-blaues speci hatten wir hier, glaube ich, noch nicht. wirklich nette farbkombi. 

... aber ist der sattel nicht etwas niedrig? oder gings gerade ein längeres stück bergab?


----------



## Lateralus (26. Juli 2009)

Bis zum letzten Bild fand ichs nicht so schön. Stehe nicht so auf blau. 

Aber das Gesamtbild auf dem letzten Foto - sieht wirklich klasse aus. Muss ich sagen. Gefällt mir trotz Blau-Aversion

Übrigens würde da eine blaue Sid gut reinpassen.


----------



## Danielsan79 (26. Juli 2009)

> ... aber ist der sattel nicht etwas niedrig? oder gings gerade ein längeres stück bergab?



Es ist niedriger weil ich damit gefahren bin und mein Bruder normalerweise mit dem Rad fährt  



> Übrigens würde da eine blaue Sid gut reinpassen



Ich muß jetzt ganu ehrlich sagen dass die silberne Gabel mit dem blauen Fox Aufkleber am besten passt, eine blaue Gabel fände ich zu viel blau, genauso wie eine weisse. Jetzt hat man die Rahmenfarbe und dezentere blaue Aufkleber


----------



## RockyShocky (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen,welche Farbe das Dämpferöl im AFR Dämpfer im Neuzustand haben sollte? Grünlich,wie in einer Fox Gabel oder eher dunkel/schwarz?


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2009)

Ohne jetzt das Dämpferöl zu kennen, würde ich sagen, dass kein Öl im Originalzustand sehr dunkel bzw. schwarz ist, da man sonst keinen Indikator hat, ob bzw. wann das Öl verschmutzt ist und getauscht werden sollte. Aber, wie gesagt, kenn ich das im AFR Dämpfer verwendete Öl nicht. Hier mag es anders sein.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. Juli 2009)

Na ja, ich wundere mich nur,dass in meinem 08er Expert ne silberne Wippe ab Laden (letzten Monat gekauft,neu) verbaut ist und ich nach nem Monat (oh,wer hätte damit gerechnet  ) schon nen neuen Dämpfer brauche,wegen Druckverlust. Jedenfalls ist das Fox Gabelöl (wenn ich die Pumpe abziehe,kommt immer was raus) grünlich/blau (???) im Neuzustand und das AFR Dämpferöl sieht sehr dunkel aus.

Laut Website ist am 08er Expert Stumpy ne dunklere Wippe dran...

Dämpfer soll aber schon morgen ankommen,laut Speci Aussage am Phone 

Was ich damit fragen möchte: 
Ist das so orischinool,oder wurde da evtl. schon rumgetauscht ?

http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc...83-21_l.jpg&equipmodel=Stumpjumper FSR Expert


Zum Vergleich meins:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/403372


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> ... das Fox Gabelöl (wenn ich die Pumpe abziehe,kommt immer was raus ...


also das klingt aber auch nicht gesund. 
das würde ich mal vom händler checken lassen.

rein optisch sieht die silberne wippe aber besser aus als die standardmäßig verbaute. hast mal deinen händler gefragt, wieso das bike diese farbabweichung hat? allerdings muss das nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass was am dämpfer gemacht wurde. die wippe muss dabei ja nicht mitgetauscht werden.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. Juli 2009)

KLar,werde ich morgen auch mal erfragen,wenn der Dämpfer getauscht wird .

Aber,ich denke,das liegt an der Pumpe (ist nicht grad ne Hammermarken Pumpe) und hatte ich schon von Anfang an,auch bei der Gabel von meinem HT letztes Jahr.

Hätte mich nur im Voraus schonmal interessiert,ob solche Abweichungen bei Speci normal sind oder ob da was geändert wurde (z.B. ob jemand mal ganz schnell nen Ersatzdämpfer brauchte).
Dazu kommt,dass ich am 2. Tag schon meine Umlenkung an einer Seite lose hatte,wegen eines verrutschten Spacers,im Gelenk links.Waren knappe 2mm Spiel...

Und wenn ich da 1+1 addiere,komme ich vermutungsmäßig in so´ne Richtung.... falls man das nachvollziehen kann.
Möchte auf keinen Fall etwas unterstellen...darum mein Interesse an euren Meinungen.

Ansonsten liefert Speci die Bikes ja sehr "abweichungsfrei" aus  oder?


Achja,wegen der Wippenfarbe:
Irgendwie hat Speci ja ne total "verpeilte" Farbpolitik,was Steuersatz und Sattelklemmenfarbe angeht.

Mit der dunkleren Website Wippe,käme wohl mein Farbkonzept in Richtung goldener Steuersatz und Sattelklemme besser hin,was geplant ist 



edit: 
Hab grad erfahren,dass das AFR Öl doch was dunkler ist,hat sich also erläääädigt.


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2009)

Du hast aber auch nicht die kupferfarbenen Felgen drauf, die beim "Original" zu sehen sind.

Vielleicht hast du ja auch ein Bike ausm Ausland  Hier kann es nämlich durchaus Abweichungen bei der Farbzusammenstellung von Komponenten und/oder dem kompletten Rahmen kommen.

zum Vergleich mal ein schwarzes SJ FSR Elite aus Deutschland und aus den USA.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. Juli 2009)

Ja nee, die sind auf dem Pic grad vom HT getauscht worden,weil die X420SL,wie schon beim HT,dermaßen miese knacksgeräusche machen (wurde geschätzte 50x am HT versucht ,das zu ändern...ohne mehr als 50km Erfolg...) und jetzt fing das X420SL(vom FSR Expert) auch nach 50km an,diese Geräusche zu machen.Zu der Zeit war das VR beim Händler.Deshalb kompletten Satz getauscht,soll ja auch nicht "asi" aussehen ;-)
Hatte auch kurzen Erfolg ,die 1. Maßnahme des Händlers (wie so oft letztes Jahr auch),nur diesmal direkt richtig (mit Speichen und Nippeltausch),fängt aber nach knapp 50km jetzt wieder an und ich habe die Schn.... voll.
Bei einem Bike von diesem Listenpreis einfach sehr ärgerlich.
Dealer meint,letzter Versuch bei 1. Inspektion.


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2009)

hab gerade folgendes gefunden ...







2010 gibt's ein Epic Carbon *Comp*. Quasi der "günstige" (3.399,-EUR) Weg zum Carbon-Epic. Wenn man ohnehin die Komponenten tauschen will keine schlechte Idee. Und sieht auch sehr schick aus.


----------



## TT-296 (30. Juli 2009)

und noch 2 Carbon Epics ...

2010er Epic Expert Carbon (3.999,-)





2010er Epic Marathon Carbon (4.999,-)


----------



## Dirkinho (31. Juli 2009)

Aua, die Farbkombis sehen ja übel aus. Das Marathon ist allerdings der Hammer. Weitere schöne Original Fotos gibts hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5808682&page=2


----------



## privilegia (31. Juli 2009)

Leute ich glaube ich gucke nicht recht! Was haben sich Specialized gedacht??? ;-)
Also die Farben gehen ja gar nicht. Einzig das Stumpy HT M5 sieht interessant aus!


----------



## Dirkinho (31. Juli 2009)

die weissen und schwarzen sind geil, ebenso das braune Stumpy Alu. Das rot ist mir beim Rest zuviel. Sehr geil ist das Stumpy Pro Carbon. Muß sparen ;-)


----------



## TT-296 (31. Juli 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> die weissen und schwarzen sind geil, ebenso das braune Stumpy Alu. Das rot ist mir beim Rest zuviel. Sehr geil ist das Stumpy Pro Carbon. Muß sparen ;-)



kannst du die bilder der stumpys hier posten? will sich jetzt ja sicher nicht jeder bei mtbr.com anmelden. hab bislang nur die bilder des 2010er s-works stumpy gesehen, aber die user bei mtbr scheinen ja noch weitere bilder zusammengetragen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. Juli 2009)

ALTER =) Das Stumpjumper HT M5 in dem schwarz-blau ist ja DER HAMMER =) leider sicher wieder  mega überteuert


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2009)

Mensch Arne! Da komme ich aus dem Urlaub und muß sowas hier lesen! Schade! Du hast meinen Thread sehr bereichert. Alles gute


----------



## TT-296 (31. Juli 2009)

... naja, ich versteh an dem bike das rote schaltwerk und die roten speichennippel nicht.


----------



## Dirkinho (31. Juli 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=473010&stc=1&d=1248783518

Hoffe das geht ohne einloggen?


----------



## TT-296 (31. Juli 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=473010&stc=1&d=1248783518



wie gesagt ... geht nur, wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------



## RockyShocky (31. Juli 2009)

Mal etwas,was uns alle stolz  machen kann:
Mein AFR Ersatzdämpfer ist innerhalb von 16 Std ,nach meiner Schadensmeldung bei Händler, eingetroffen .
Dieser Service ist wohl kaum noch zu Toppen oder?
Wenn der neue jetzt auch länger als 16 Std hält,ist das voll ok


----------



## Dirkinho (31. Juli 2009)

TT-296 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ... geht nur, wenn man angemeldet ist.



Habe sie jetzt in mein Album geladen, Stumpy und Epic!


----------



## privilegia (2. August 2009)

Ok das weiße Epic ist ein Thema für MICH! ;-)


----------



## Dirkinho (2. August 2009)

weisse Bikes hat Speci einige, aber die roten sind 2010 übel-gibt sogar ein weinrotes mit weinroter SID - bah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2009)

Gibt schon offizielle Bilder vom Carbon S-Works HT Rahmen in beiden Varianten? Eine soll ja genauso aussehen, wie das 29er. Die andere Variante soll auch mit viel weiss sein...???...

Und hat jemand schon den Preis vom Toupe SL? ein Händler schätzte mir gegenüber am Telefon was von 200, wusste es aber nicht genau.

Übrigens wirds den oben genannten Rahmen 2010 auch OHNE Speci-Gabel geben. Oder eben wahlweise im Rahmenset mit Gabel.


----------



## evil-bjoern (2. August 2009)

Hi,

Weiß jemand wie schwer das 2009er S-works Hardtail in Größe 18'' ist? und wie schwer das Rahmenset (mit Gabel, Sattelstütze etc. ist)?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## arne1907 (2. August 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Mensch Arne! Da komme ich aus dem Urlaub und muß sowas hier lesen! Schade! Du hast meinen Thread sehr bereichert. Alles gute




Danke, Dein Thread hier ist übrigens der Beste im ganzen Forum!


----------



## dh-freake (2. August 2009)

das ist meins


----------



## luki100 (2. August 2009)

http://www.eggisbikeplanet.de/specialized_2010/s_works_mtb_family.html
Am HT Rahmen hat sich nichts geändert, nur die Farbe.


----------



## RockyShocky (2. August 2009)

War der Carbon Rahmen bisher nicht nur so geschwungen? Der M5 doch jetzt auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2009)

Meine Fresse - sieht der hellere HT-S-Works-Rahmen geil aus Und das rote S-Works-Epic als Rahmen...


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Hardtail Carbon und M5 SJ Rahmen?

Gruß,

Hendrik.


----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an, welchen Carbon-Rahmen Du meinst. Der S-Works ist leichter als der Marathon. Der aktuelle S-Works wiegt unter 1100 g nackt mit Schaltauge. Das ist schon nicht gerade schwer. Ein Alu-Rahmen liegt geschätzte 400 g drüber.


----------



## ccpirat (7. August 2009)

Wer von euch hier hat bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Specialized Future Shock 100 gemacht?

Hab mein Epic jetzt 1,5 Monate, nur leider ist jetzt schon die zweite Gabel kaputt. Jedes mal steigt die interne Negativkammer aus und das Ding spricht nicht mehr an.

Wem geht es genauso. Nach dem letzten Tausch der Kartusche funtionierte die Gabel eine ganze Ausfahrt.

mfg georg


----------



## TT-296 (7. August 2009)

oh man ...  die braindämpfer gehen einer nach dem anderen kaputt ... die future shock gabeln tun's ihnen gleich. also da bin ich ja ganz froh, dass ich nur ein elite hab und auf die "normalen" fox federelemente vertrauen muss und nicht auf specialized "technologische spitze" angewiesen bin.


----------



## KonaSebbel (7. August 2009)

Hey SpeciFreunde,
wollt euch mal mein epic zeigen!(mit kleinen Veränderungen)


----------



## xxbladexx (7. August 2009)

Hallo

So, hier mein Speci..Irgendwie ist das schon n Virus mit dem MTB fahren... Irgendwie bleibst ja nich beim fahren... Anfang letzten Jahres neu gekauft und bis dato eigentlich alles verändert außer den Rahmen. Naja, nun is es fast so wie ich es haben will.


----------



## Sascha Koch (7. August 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Wer von euch hier hat bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Specialized Future Shock 100 gemacht?
> 
> Hab mein Epic jetzt 1,5 Monate, nur leider ist jetzt schon die zweite Gabel kaputt. Jedes mal steigt die interne Negativkammer aus und das Ding spricht nicht mehr an.
> 
> ...



also an meinem s Works ht ist die 90er Future shox auch im Arsch. Irgendwas poltert da.
Ich lasse sie einschicken aber das kann echt nicht sein bei den preisen.


----------



## RockyShocky (8. August 2009)

Ich würde (auch  als 4 Wochen nach Kauf geschädigter AFR Fahrer) sagen,irgendwann wird es Speci bestimmt billiger kommen,die 2010er Modelle komplett im Tausch auszuhändigen,als 8x im Jahr (je nach Nutzung) das Hirn oder den Dämpfer zu ersetzen *grins*
Nichtsdestrotrotz kommt der Ersatz ja "eigentlich" mit Schallgeschwindigkeit...trotzdem bedeutet das wohl im Schnitt einige Tage an Ausfall im Jahr,was den einen oder anderen hart oder härter trifft.
Jedenfalls werde ich mich nicht ganz damit zufrieden geben,sollte das Brain oder der AFR in Kürze wieder streiken (mal ganz abgesehen vom wirklich erbärmlich schlechten DT 420SL LRS ,egal,mit welcher Nabe....habe ein Expert 08,wo hinten ja "schon " :-( eine 370er drin ist ,was aber meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach, nichts an der grottenschlechten Gesamtquali ändert).
Nach 1 Woche hat mein Händler mir schon am VR die Nippel und Speichen getauscht,weil es unerträglich knarzt und knistert,sobald etwas Last aufs VR kommt oder im Geradeauslauf eine leichte Schräglage auf die Reifenflanken erfolgt.
Ich finde das bei einem Bike der Preisklasse unerträglich und unakzeptabel.
Bei meinem HT von 08,mit dem identischen VR,war es genauso.Hat mich bis kurz vor den Suicid getrieben ;-)
Musste mir dann einen teuren LRS selbst kaufen,um nicht komplett mit dem Biken aufzuhören !
Mit dem neuen Expert läuft das diesmal keinesfalls so.Und wenn ich mich im Laden ankette !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stue (8. August 2009)

Mit dem Laufradsatz an meinem Stumpi Expert Carbon 09 geht mir das genau so - müssten komplett demontiert und neu aufgebaut werden, damit das was wird. Werde mir wohl doch einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen...

Dämpfer samt Brain hält jedoch bislang (ca. 400 km gefahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine Frau einen Rahmen von Speci (jaja, bin specifixiert - ich weiss) in M. Sollte aufgrund von Rückenproblemen ein Fully sein. Denke da an ein älteres Epic oder ein Stumpjumper.

Falls Ihr nen interessanten HT-Rahmen anzubieten habt, bin ich auch dafür dankbar.

Meldet Euch doch bei mir, wenn Ihr da was anzubieten habt. Muss kein Highend sein und sollte auch deutlich unter NP liegen, da meine Frau nicht die RIESEN-Bikerin ist und wir schauen wollen, obs ihr Spass macht.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Toni172 (8. August 2009)

hi Lateralus,

mir geht es auch so. Ich suche ebenfalls ein Speci HT Rahmen in M. 
BEi mir ist es so das meine Frau nur einen Speci haben möchte und nix anderes. Die findet mein S-Works so schön das jetzt auch für sie ein Speci her muss.

Bin schon am überlegen ein Stumpi `10 zu kaufen. Aber die neuen Modell habe eine sch.....ß Farbauswahl.


----------



## Lateralus (8. August 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi Lateralus,
> 
> mir geht es auch so. Ich suche ebenfalls ein Speci HT Rahmen in M.
> BEi mir ist es so das meine Frau nur einen Speci haben möchte und nix anderes. Die findet mein S-Works so schön das jetzt auch für sie ein Speci her muss.
> ...



Wobei es bei mir eher ein Fully sein sollte. Mit Neurädern ist das so eine Sache. Sie sind recht teuer und wenns der Frau dann doch nicht gefällt, kannstes nur mit ordentlich Verlust wieder verkaufen. Daher will ich eher in Richtung eines gebrauchten Bikes/Rahmens gehen.


----------



## Toni172 (8. August 2009)

sie fährt ja jetzt schon ein Kinesis Rahmen mit Skareb Gabel und XT und LX Teilen.
Es soll einfach auch was schöneres fürs "Auge" sein.

Sowas hier z.B.:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc...HT_comp_red_l.jpg&equipmodel=Stumpjumper Comp


----------



## Udgard (8. August 2009)

Will doch jetzt einfach mal was positives schreiben, bei den ganzen Macken der Dämpfer und des Brains.
Fahre seit Ende März ein 09 Epic Expert, es hat ca. 3300Kilometer (Marathons+Touren) auf der Uhr und der Dämpfer, bzw das denkende Ding halten und zeigen Null Macken.
Okay, bei den Laufrädern bin ich auch am überlegen aber das an einer anderen Stelle.

Gruß


----------



## ullertom (8. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hallöchen. Sobald erhältlich wird das hier mein neuer Sattel. Dann erledigt sich auch der Gedanke, aus Gewichtsgründen auf nen Speedneedle umzusteigen...die kleine Differenz ist mir dann auch egal.



gibt`s den weißen schon wo zu kaufen??? Wo??? Preis?
DANKE!!!


----------



## Toni172 (9. August 2009)

wenn ich das hier so lese, dann bin ich froh ein 2007er Epic zu haben. Da gibt es keine Probs mit dem Dämpfer (noch der von Fox) und auch der LRS ist ohne Porbleme.

Dafür habe ich eine knackende Tune Hinterradnabe an meinem S-Works. 
Jaja, mann kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## malizio (9. August 2009)

Udgard schrieb:


> Will doch jetzt einfach mal was positives schreiben, bei den ganzen Macken der Dämpfer und des Brains.
> Fahre seit Ende März ein 09 Epic Expert, es hat ca. 3300Kilometer (Marathons+Touren) auf der Uhr und der Dämpfer, bzw das denkende Ding halten und zeigen Null Macken.
> Okay, bei den Laufrädern bin ich auch am überlegen aber das an einer anderen Stelle.
> 
> Gruß


Hallo,
also bei meinem 09 Epic Expert ist auch alles in ordnung mit dem Dämpfer und Brain habe um die 1200 Km gefahren.
Die Laufräder finde ich auch schwach muste das Hinterrad mermals zentrieren lassen, die Sattelstüze habe ich getauscht nach 500 Km auf garantie. 
Ab 30Km/Std fangen die Bremsscheiben (besonders die hintere) zu vibrieren, wer hat das Problem noch und was kann man dagegen tun?
Habe was gelesen das Specialized die Bremsscheiben vom 09 Epic tauschen soll stimt das?

Gruss


----------



## ccpirat (9. August 2009)

Jetzt muss ich gleich mal weiter fragen, ist das leichte Wippen des Dämpfers beim 2009er Epic normal oder ist der bei mir nun auch noch kaputt?
Luft ist ordentlich drauf und das Brain zu mins 3 Klicks, bei ganz zu tut er auch leicht wippen, man merkt aber wenn das Brain anspricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannonscott (9. August 2009)

Mahlzeit miteinander!
Ich überlege mir die ganze Zeit schon mich von meinem ca. 300 km alten 08 er enduro sl expert zu trennen...
was würde ich denn eurer meinung nach noch für das gute stück bekommen? Gabel und dämpfer funktionieren einwandfrei bremsen sind frisch entlüftet, nachgerüstet mit sram pg990 kassette. normale gebrauchspuren...
Ich mache grad meinen techniker und habe deswegen keine zeit und noch weniger geld... deswegen würde sich mein konto mal für einen leichten ausgleich erfreuen. Naja


----------



## ullertom (11. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
kann mir jemand auf die schnelle ein Setup für mein Epic `09 mit FOX 100RL Gabel mitteilen???
Mein Gewicht liegt bei 78kg,
wäre das Möglich - psi vorne und psi hinten bzw. im Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr und wieviele Klicks vorne, Dämpfer und Brain - raus oder rein,

womit habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht???

Danke, Tom!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2009)

soll ich vorbei kommen, dein rad abstimmen und am besten noch putzen?


----------



## malizio (11. August 2009)

stark


----------



## ullertom (11. August 2009)

IHR seid mir ja zwei Helden - Beiträge für die Tonne!!!


----------



## curve (11. August 2009)

So, zwischen den unzähligen Carbon S-Works hier mal wieder ein Brot-und-Butter-Specialized.  Mein Stumpjumper Comp in der letzten Ausbaustufe, bevor er in Rente geschickt wird. Es ist ein 2006er Modell, das ich an Weihnachten 2005 gekauft habe. Nun wurden alle Verschleißteile ausgetauscht, außer Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz ist nichts mehr original ... Gewicht müssten so um die 10,5 kg sein. Dies ist eines der günstigsten und bei weitem das BESTE Bike, das ich je hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2009)

naja,
dafuer das du nirgends modelbau/leichtbau betrieben hast ist es doch ok 

und der thomson vorbau... sooo geil, wenn der nur net sooo schwer waere ((

und suuuper sauber,... bis in die letzte ritze  aber die kassette... das is ne deore oder? zzz


----------



## curve (12. August 2009)

Ja, find ich auch, hab eigentlich nie aufs Gewicht geachtet sondern auf Funktion und Preis 
Für die Fotos hab ichs natürlich extra geputzt!
Kassette ist eine SRAM (leider ohne den von dir erwarteten Spider  ), denn dieses Rad ist mein erstes, das 100% Shimano-frei ist ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2009)

ok,..aber spider sollte scho sein  die kosten ja au kaum mehr. wie ist die haltbarkeit der sram kassetten? ein kollege hatte eine drauf (die mit dem roten spider). die war ziemlich schnell durch


----------



## crossmäxer (13. August 2009)

pass mit der doere kasstte auf ohne spider machst du dir deine freilaufaufnahme kaputt.
war bei mir der fall


----------



## Lateralus (14. August 2009)

Nur falls es ein Interessent übersehen hat - der von mir gezeigte Toupe SL Carbon wird 300 Tacken kosten. Damit hat sich das für mich erledigt. Ich zahle doch nicht doppelt so viel wie für ne Needle für 20 % mehr Gewicht. Sind die total Banane? Nur weils andere Sattelbauer so machen, muss Speci ja nicht jeden Hirnfurz kopieren. 
Naja, dann bleibt eben der 50 g schwerere Toupe Team bei mir aufm Sitzrohr oder (wenns nach ner Testfahrt passt) ich hole mir nen Speedneedle. Schade.


----------



## Hänschen (14. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nur falls es ein Interessent übersehen hat - der von mir gezeigte Toupe SL Carbon wird 300 Tacken kosten.



Wird sich wahrscheinlich trotzdem verkaufen, aber mein Speedneedle MA sitzt sich sau bequem und damit hätte ich eh keinen Grund zu tauschen.


----------



## malizio (14. August 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> kann mir jemand auf die schnelle ein Setup für mein Epic `09 mit FOX 100RL Gabel mitteilen???
> Mein Gewicht liegt bei 78kg,
> wäre das Möglich - psi vorne und psi hinten bzw. im Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr und wieviele Klicks vorne, Dämpfer und Brain - raus oder rein,
> ...


 
schau mal in den Anleitungen deiner Dämpfer da findest du eine Tabele mit Druck u. Gewicht.
Den Brain habe ich zu gemacht un dann 3 klicks wider auf.
Gruss


----------



## Buchen74722 (15. August 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> kann mir jemand auf die schnelle ein Setup für mein Epic `09 mit FOX 100RL Gabel mitteilen???
> Mein Gewicht liegt bei 78kg,
> wäre das Möglich - psi vorne und psi hinten bzw. im Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr und wieviele Klicks vorne, Dämpfer und Brain - raus oder rein,
> ...


----------



## Buchen74722 (15. August 2009)

malizio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also bei meinem 09 Epic Expert ist auch alles in ordnung mit dem Dämpfer und Brain habe um die 1200 Km gefahren.
> Die Laufräder finde ich auch schwach muste das Hinterrad mermals zentrieren lassen, die Sattelstüze habe ich getauscht nach 500 Km auf garantie.
> Ab 30Km/Std fangen die Bremsscheiben (besonders die hintere) zu vibrieren, wer hat das Problem noch und was kann man dagegen tun?
> ...


----------



## Hänschen (20. August 2009)

Hatte heute mal die DTSwiss X420SL auf der Waage, Vorderrad wiegt 799g und das Hinterrad 1027. Minimal Dreck war noch drauf, sind aber keine Welten gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (20. August 2009)

Hast Du die Bremsscheiben mitgewogen? Ansonsten schon ziemlich schwer!


----------



## RockyShocky (20. August 2009)

Ich kam mit der Speci Nabe vorne und der Deore hinten auf etwa 830 und 1080....OHNE Scheiben


----------



## Hänschen (20. August 2009)

@Danimal

Nackt bis auf Felgenband.


----------



## mc83 (21. August 2009)

Mein Stumpi:

Specialized Lenker und Stütze (Alu)
WCS 4Axis Vorbau
SLR Sattel
SRM MTB Kurbel
XO Twister mit Moosgummigriffe
LX Umwerfer (Getunt)
X9 Schaltwerk
Marta SL Bremsen
DT 4.2 Felgen, Super Comp Speichen, XT Naben
Ultegra 12-25 Kasette
Conti Leichtschläuche
Conti Twister Supersonic
RockShox Sid Team
Tacx Tao Flaschenhalter

Gewicht ca. 10,4kg mit Flaha, Satteltasche, Computer,..

Übrigens steht der Rahmen mit Gabel zum Verkauf.

Ich weiß nicht wieso die Bilder so schlecht sind.
Habe die einfach mit Anhänge verwalten angefügt.

Gruß


----------



## TT-296 (21. August 2009)

optisch stören mich die kurbel und der lange vorbau. aber ansonsten ist ein bike mit wishbone-hinterbau immer schön anzusehen.


----------



## Lateralus (21. August 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? 19 Zoll, oder?

Übrigens - suche immer noch für meine Frau nen Speci-Rahmen in M bzw beim HT in 17 Zoll. Alles anbieten bitte. Vorzugsweise vom Stumpjumper HT, aber auch Stumpjumper FSR, die Frauenmodelle, Epic, FSR XC...einfach per PM. Auch gerne ältere Baujahre - muss nicht aus den letzten 1-2 Jahren sein.


----------



## mc83 (21. August 2009)

Ist 19" (der passt sicher Deiner Frau ).

Zur Kurbel: weil die silber ist?
Der Vorbau ist ein 120er würde aber in Zukunft einen kürzeren verbauen.


----------



## Toni172 (21. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe ein Fully Specialized Epic Expert 2007 Größe L in schwarz.
Ideal für Leute ab ca. 175cm Körpergrösse


Die Ausstattung ist original. Das Rad ist in einem Topzustand:

Rahmen: Epic FSR M5 Alu
Gabel: Fox F100 RL
Dämpfer: Fox Brain Fade 100mm
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 180/160mm G2 Clean Sweep
LRS: Felgen: DT Swiss X430 made for Specialized
Naben: VR Specialized Stout Disc
HR Shimano M-525 Disc
Shifter: SRAM X7 Trigger
Umwerfer: Shimano M581 LX dual pull
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 long cage
Kurbel: Shimano FC-M 760 Hollowtech II
Reifen: Specialized Fast Trak Pro 26x2.0"
Lenker: Specialized XC low rise
Vorbau: Specialized
Sattel: Specialized BG Rival
Pedale: Shimano SPD M-520

Kette und mittleres Kettenblatt sind neu.

Preis VB 1500,-

Das Bike kann gerne besichtigt werden. Weitere Bilder gerne per Mail.


----------



## Lateralus (21. August 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Ist 19" (der passt sicher Deiner Frau ).


Naja, glaube nicht. Da liegt sie mehr drauf, als dass sie sitzt



Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verkaufe ein Fully Specialized Epic Expert 2007 Größe L in schwarz.
> Ideal für Leute ab ca. 175cm Körpergrösse


Zu lang, sie muss relativ aufrecht sitzen. Rückenprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (21. August 2009)

Bilder Jungs, Bilder.


----------



## ...krrt... (21. August 2009)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Hänschen (21. August 2009)

Blauer Rahmen.


----------



## basecamp (25. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Specialized-Freunde !

Habe mir vor zwei Wochen ein Epic Expert 2009 gekauft. Bin absolut begeistert, hat einen genialen Vortrieb und auch sonst, super auf Piste und Trails.

Hab aber gleich mal 2 Fragen und bitte um fachkundige Antwort:

1) Bin ich zu doof, oder kann man die Neigung der "Original-Sattelstütze" tatsächlich nicht verändern ? Habe keine Schraube / Mechanismus finden können. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, welche Stütze empfehlt Ihr mir?
==> welchen Durchmesser brauche ich?
==> welche Länge ist ausreichend ? (Bike ist Größe L, ich 180 cm, meine optimale Sitzhöhe ist so, dass knapp 30 cm der Stütze aus dem Rahmen schaut. (also Länge mindestens 40 oder 45 cm ?)

2) Möchte die Reifen wechseln, vorerst aber noch die "Schlauchversion".
Denke da an Nobby Nic, vorne und hinten.
Ist 2,1 Zoll ausreichend oder würdet Ihr die 2,25 montieren ?
(wiege knapp 70 kg , 2,0 - 2,3 bar dann o.k. für die Reifen ?)


Viele Specialized Grüße
von basecamp


----------



## ccpirat (25. August 2009)

Schraube zur Sattelneigungsverstellung ist vorhanden. Direkt an der Seite, ist einen einzelne Schraube.


----------



## vollausdreher (25. August 2009)

Hallo, war heute bei meinen Händler des Vertrauens da ich mir ein neues Specialized Epic Expert kaufen möchte ,hat auch ein 08 und 09er Modell in meiner Grösse vorrätig nun meine Frage ist der Unterschied so extrem zwischen den 2 Modelljahren? Ist das 08 haltbarer durch den grossen Dämpfer wenn man relativ schwer ist ?  Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (26. August 2009)

Die Rahmen der 08er und 09er Epics sind ja schon komplett verschieden und fahren sich auch unterschiedlich. Fahr einfach mal beide, dann weisst Du es genau.
Was die Haltbarkeit der Dämpfer angeht.... Du hast halt 10 Jahre Garantie, von der Du vermutlich auch bei beiden Dämpfern gelegentlich Gebrauch machen wirst.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## vollausdreher (26. August 2009)

Hat keiner sein 2008 EPIC gegen ein 09 er getauscht?


----------



## Athabaske (27. August 2009)

basecamp schrieb:


> ...
> 2) Möchte die Reifen wechseln, vorerst aber noch die "Schlauchversion".
> Denke da an Nobby Nic, vorne und hinten.
> Ist 2,1 Zoll ausreichend oder würdet Ihr die 2,25 montieren ?
> (wiege knapp 70 kg , 2,0 - 2,3 bar dann o.k. für die Reifen ?)...


...zuerst habe ich ein halbes Jahr die originalen Fasttrack gefahren, solange es einigermaßen trocken ist, nicht die schlechteste Wahl, zumindest bei meinem Fahrstil.

Seit gut 8 Wochen haben ich die 2,25er NN, bei Feuchtigkeit oder Nässe bessere Traktion, evt. auch auf felsigem Untergrund im Gebirge. Aber deutlich höherer Verschleiß als die Spezi-Pellen. Dazu mehrere Durchschläge trotz Snakeskin und das bei eher defensivem Fahrstil und gerademal 62 kg, allerdings fahre ich 2 bar oder einen Tick weniger.

Nachdem ich immer eher mehr als 2 bar eingefüllt hatte war das Problem der Durchschläge gleich besser, dafür aber rollt er dann auch nicht mehr so geschmeidig bei gröberem Schotter.

Ansonsten Gratulation zum Epic, man kann damit durchaus bergab manchen Federwegfetischisten zu einem hoppela-Erlebnis verhelfen. Bergauf sowieso erste Sahne. Es ist allerdings ein wenig Geduld gefragt, bis man die für sich optimale Einstellung von Dämpfer und Brain herausgefunden hat.


----------



## moritzpf (27. August 2009)

guten morgen,

so, hier mein neuer renner.
gewicht bis jetzt 8,800 geht aber sicher noch leichter mit einer anderen sattelstütze bzw. leichteren schnellspannern.

hoffe es gefällt euch 

lg

moritz


----------



## KONA_05 (28. August 2009)

_  aha
_


----------



## zauberer# (28. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Übrigens - suche immer noch für meine Frau nen Speci-Rahmen in M bzw beim HT in 17 Zoll. Alles anbieten bitte.



ich biete ein S-Works M5 Alu HT 2009 17" Rahmenset mit S-Works Carbonstütze und Chris King Steuersatz


----------



## Eat my dirt (30. August 2009)

moritzpf schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> so, hier mein neuer renner.
> gewicht bis jetzt 8,800 geht aber sicher noch leichter mit einer anderen sattelstütze bzw. leichteren schnellspannern.
> ...



Genau SO!!!


----------



## Eat my dirt (30. August 2009)

Freu mich übrigens schon auf das 2010er S-Works HT:






Das Decor und die Farbgebung begeistern! (Find ich)


----------



## Lateralus (30. August 2009)

Wie häßlich 29er sind


----------



## Eat my dirt (30. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie häßlich 29er sind



In der Tat...aber der Rahmen ist geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (31. August 2009)

Eat my dirt schrieb:


> In der Tat...aber der Rahmen ist geil!



Ich bin weg von Specialized. Mein nächstes wird ein Trek. Egal ob HT oder Fully. Mein S-Works fahre ich, bis es auseinanderfällt, aber das nächste Rad wird ein Trek.

Ich will hier kein gebashe starten und keinen Heulthread eröffnen, deshalb nur soviel: die Art und Weise, mit der ich in einem Concept Store vom dortigen Chef behandelt wurde, macht es mir (und ich bin eigentlich ein totaler Speci-Fan) unmöglich, dieser Marke nochmal derartig viel Kohle in den Rachen zu werfen. Falls es wen interessiert - PM.


----------



## DAMDAM (31. August 2009)

@ Lateralus 

Dafür braucht es nicht immer einen Concept-store  um deine Erfahrungen zu teilen! Bei mir ist das sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Häußler__ (6. September 2009)

Hallo Speci Gemeinde,

habe mal ne Frage. Bin letzte Woche im Karwendel unterwegs gewesen und habe mir dort meinen Rahmen( Speci Epic Expert Alu) beschädigt ( Eine schlag ins Unterrohr höhe Tretlagerbereich). Mein Rad ist jetzt 12 Monate alt, habe ich in diesem Fall einen Anspruch auf Garantie bzw. kulanz ???
Bin nicht gestürzt und gemerkt habe ich einen Einschlag auch nicht.


----------



## LostFocus (6. September 2009)

Ne garantiert nicht...  is ja dein Verschulden wieso sol  der Händler das ersetzen wenns  deine Schuld war


----------



## mystahr (6. September 2009)

Wenn du mit deinem Auto gegen ein Stein fährst zahlt dir das auch nich dein Händler


----------



## Farodin (6. September 2009)

Frag bei Specialized selber an...vielleicht bieten sie Dir für günstiges Geld einen neuen Rahmen an (Fragen kostet nichts...)


----------



## Nachbar (7. September 2009)

Specialized hat eine Crash-Replacement-Regelung, die Dir auch bei selbstverschuldeten Beschädigungen entgegen kommt.

Ich bin mit dem Rad auf dem Dach in eine Tiefgarage gefahren und habe für den Ersatzrahmen statt 900 nur 300 EUR bezahlt.


----------



## Lateralus (7. September 2009)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Specialized hat eine Crash-Replacement-Regelung, die Dir auch bei selbstverschuldeten Beschädigungen entgegen kommt.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Rad auf dem Dach in eine Tiefgarage gefahren und habe für den Ersatzrahmen statt 900 nur 300 EUR bezahlt.



Sorry, aber gibts davon Bilder?


----------



## Häußler__ (7. September 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Werde morgen zum Speci Händler fahren und mal schauen was er sagt. Was mich wirklich ärgert ist das ich es nicht einmal gemerkt habe das ich irgendwo aufgeschlagen oder ähnliches bin.Kann mir es einfach nicht erklären. 
Und nun habe ich eine Delle genau neben der Schweißnaht im Tretlagerbereich.                                                                        Habe jedenfalls schon mal nach einer Alternative ausschau gehalten. 
Nachdem der Service aber so schlecht ist, wird es ganz sicher kein Speci mehr werden.
Kaufe mir wenn es sein muß, einen Maxi Ari bzw. einen Quantec SLR Rahmen und mache die Service Geschichten in Zukunft alleine.

Werde euch auf jedenfall morgen berichten was Sache gewesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (7. September 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Nachdem der Service aber so schlecht ist, wird es ganz sicher kein Speci mehr werden.
> 
> Werde euch auf jedenfall morgen berichten was Sache gewesen ist.



Wie, du warst noch gar nicht beim Händler und sagst aber jetzt schon daß der Service ist schlecht ist Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Lateralus (7. September 2009)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Und was für einen Service willst Du an einem HT selbst machen? Und wie kann man am Tretlagerbereich aufsetzen, ohne etwas zu merken? Und wieso sollte Speci Dir sowas ersetzen? Kriegste bei nem selbstverschuldeten Unfall von Deiner PKW-Marke auch nen komplett neues Auto für lau?


----------



## ccpirat (7. September 2009)

Nach meiner Erfahrug gibt es nirgendwo einen besseren Service als bei Specialized...


----------



## Häußler__ (7. September 2009)

Hatte schon voher erheblichen Ärger bezüglich Dämpfer, Laufrad, Naben etc.
Mein Rad habe ich letztes Jahr im November gekauft. bin seit dem ca. 8500 km gefahren. Habe in der Zeit zweimal dem Dämpfer getauscht und 3x mal meinen LRS zur Reperatur zwecks Speichenbruch drin gehabt. Jedesmal möchte man mir die Schuld an was geben. Beim letzten mal wurde ich sogar als Lügner hingestellt.
Muß in dem Laden jedesmal Laut werden das man es auf Garantie macht und das kann nicht sein.

Fahre mit dem Rad das für was es gebaut wurde, 24h Rennen, Marathons und leichte CC-Rennen. Das sollte es schon mit machen.

Das der Rahmen nicht alles schluckt ist klar und wenn morgen nichts dabei raus kommt auch kein Problem, aber es ist einfach von Anfang an schlecht mit mir umgegangen worden und deswegen kommt dies Marke nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Toni172 (7. September 2009)

kann es vielleicht auch an Deinem Händler liegen ?


----------



## Häußler__ (7. September 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht. Und was für einen Service willst Du an einem HT selbst machen? Und wie kann man am Tretlagerbereich aufsetzen, ohne etwas zu merken? Und wieso sollte Speci Dir sowas ersetzen? Kriegste bei nem selbstverschuldeten Unfall von Deiner PKW-Marke auch nen komplett neues Auto für lau?


 

War noch nicht weil ich es erst dieses Wochenende entdeckt habe und mein Speci Händler bei der Messe war, also Laden zu.
Service im Zusammenhang mit LRS, Gabel etc.
Das nicht merken im Tretlagerbereich muß ich echt sagen keine Ahnung     

An meiner Kurbel und an den Kettenblätter ist aber auch nichts zu sehen.
Das ich einen neuen Rahmen kostenlos nicht kriege ist mir auch klar und muß auch nicht sein. habe meine Frage dies bezüglich falsch gestellt.
Mein Gedanke war so etwas :Crash-Replacement-Regelung

Das mit dem Service, wenn es bei euch klappt ist es ja O.K. 
Bei meinem Orstansässigen ist dies leider nicht der Fall, bin aber auch nicht der einzige der in meiner Stadt mit dem Laden unzufrieden ist.
Die meisten fahren nach München zum Speci Händler und dort funktioniert es angeblich auch aber das kann es doch nicht sein,jedesmal 50 km fahren zum Händler des Vertrauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. September 2009)

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Aufgrund meiner letzten äußerst schlechten Erfahrung werde ich zukünftig auch kein Speci mehr kaufen. Deine ersten Posts lesen sich einfach nur sehr chaotisch und unlogisch.



Häußler schrieb:


> War noch nicht weil ich es erst dieses Wochenende entdeckt habe und mein Speci Händler bei der Messe war, also Laden zu.
> Service im Zusammenhang mit LRS, Gabel etc.
> Das nicht merken im Tretlagerbereich muß ich echt sagen keine Ahnung
> 
> ...


----------



## DerEismann (8. September 2009)

Ich fahre 110km zum Speci Händler, um guten Service zu erhalten.
Und ich würde für guten Service sogar noch weiter fahren.
Hallo??? hier geht es um Dein Bike, wo Du im besten Fall fast
Täglich drauf sitzt, da ist eine Fahrt zum Händler doch nun
wirklich nicht so problematisch, wenn Dir dafür einen netter
und freundlicher Service entgegen gebracht wird!!!

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Häußler__ (8. September 2009)

So war gerade beim Händler, hat kurz einen gelangweilten Blick darauf geworfen und gesagt, ich soll Fotos machen und Ihm diese zu schicken er wird es dann an Speci weiterleiten und dann werden wir sehen was passiert. ( Hat alles keine 3 min gedauert)
Desweiteren wollte ich mal wissen ob man eine Riss Prüfung machen könne ???
Dort sollte man ja am schnellsten erkennen ob was Schrott ist oder nicht.Seine Antwort war ja,  ist aber viel zu teuer und stehe nicht im Verhältnis zum Rad.

Spinnen die komplett, dass Rad hat immer hin  2.800.- gekostet.
Allein schon wegen dieser Aussage könnte ich ihm das Rad um die Ohren hauen.

Habe mich jetzt selber drum gekümmert und eine Werkstatt aufgesucht die mir meinen Rahmen auf Risse überprüft hat und Siehe da. keine Risse kein Bruch nichts und das alles für  10.- für die Kaffeekasse. Habe zwar eine Delle im Rahmen und ein bißchen Rote Prüffarbe am Rahmen aber ich kann weiter fahren.

Werde jetzt noch abwarten was Speci zu den Photos sagt. Der Händler ist für mich aber endgültig gestorben.


----------



## moloko-c (8. September 2009)

Manchmal gilt aber auch, wie man in den Wald schreit so schallt es heraus... Wenn du schon ein paar mal bei deinem Händler den Molly gemacht und rumgeschrien hast bist du halt ein rotes Tuch für die...

Kenne weder dich noch den Händler, es soll auch keine Anschuldigung gegenüber dir sein aber von solchen "beschriebenen" Fällen habe ich schon zig mal gehört wo Kunden etwas selbst verbockt haben und dann Kulanz wollen (was nochmal on Top zur Vorgeschichte mit dem rumschreien kommt)... Blärende und lärmende Kunden sind halt doch nicht immer König...

Es gibt immer zwei Perspektiven jetzt mal völlig unabhängig von deinem "Fall"...

Hoffe du kriegst das jetzt nicht völlig in den falschen Hals...


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. September 2009)

Ich arbeite in der Autobranche und kann davon auch ein Lied singen. 
z.B. Fahrzeug bei uns neu gekauft und dann aber drei Jahre lang Inspektionen in einer Hinterhofwerkstatt machen lassen. Im vierten Jahr dann zu uns kommen und wegen Kulanz/Garantie betteln. Natürlich gleich mit der Drohung daß es das letzte Fahrzeug war das ich hier gekauft habe wenn ihr das nicht übernehmt. Das ganze natürlich auch gleich in einem netten und lauten Gespräch. Aber die Presse sagt einem ja wie es zu funktionieren hat.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Häußler__ (9. September 2009)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Manchmal gilt aber auch, wie man in den Wald schreit so schallt es heraus... Wenn du schon ein paar mal bei deinem Händler den Molly gemacht und rumgeschrien hast bist du halt ein rotes Tuch für die...
> 
> Kenne weder dich noch den Händler, es soll auch keine Anschuldigung gegenüber dir sein aber von solchen "beschriebenen" Fällen habe ich schon zig mal gehört wo Kunden etwas selbst verbockt haben und dann Kulanz wollen (was nochmal on Top zur Vorgeschichte mit dem rumschreien kommt)... Blärende und lärmende Kunden sind halt doch nicht immer König...
> 
> ...


 
Es kam damals zu einem lauteren Gespräch weil mich mein Händler als Lügner bezeichnet hat und das in einer Sache die nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, Montagefehler seitens Speci Händler. Wo ich gestern drin gewesen haben wir ein normales Gespräch geführt.ich bin nicht laut geworden bzw. unverschämt gewesen.Mich nervte bloß wieder dieses desinteresse.
Außerdem habe ich niemlas gesagt das ich einen Rahmen auf Kulanz haben möchte der Gedanke wahr eine Crash-Replacement-Regelung wenn möglich.
Habe keine Probleme wenn Speci sagt selber Schuld aber dieser schlechte Service seitens diesen Händlers und die Anschuldigen in der Vergangehheit sowas sollte nicht passieren.
Ich bin selber im Vertrieb tätig und ich kann mir so etwas nicht erlauben.

@mtbmarcus

habe niemals gebettelt und meinen Service habe ich auch immer beim Speci Händler machen lassen.War allein schon die letzten 2 Monate 3x beim Händler weil z.B. mal wieder eine Speiche gebrochen war. bzw. Nabenlager defekt wahren.

PS.: das ist doch ein Forum wo jeder seine Meinung vertritt, werde deshalb auch nichts in einen falschen Hals bekommen


----------



## Wayne70 (10. September 2009)

Moin.
Sagt mal dreht bei euch die Kurbel mit Richtung Freilauf eigentlich hübsch noch einige Runden nach? Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass bei mir etwas Widerstand schon bei der Kurbelumdrehung auftritt. Hab dann die Kette entfernt und die Kurbe dann händisch zum drehen gebracht. Nach ca. 1,5 Runden ist dann Schluss, wenn ich sozusagen mit halber Kraft händisch anstoße. Hab den 2009er S-works Epic Carbon Rahmen mit XTR Tretlager.
Erfahrungen hierzu? Blöd finde ich, dass am alten Stumpi von meiner Freundin, dass XT Lager dreht wie Sau


----------



## Toni172 (10. September 2009)

hi Wayne,

das habe ich an meinen S-Works HT auch. Zwar nicht so extrem wie Du aber nach 2-3 Umderehungen ist schluss. MEine XT Kurbel am 3. Bike macht bestimmt 5 Umdrehungen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. September 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Es kam damals zu einem lauteren Gespräch weil mich mein Händler als Lügner bezeichnet hat und das in einer Sache die nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, Montagefehler seitens Speci Händler. Wo ich gestern drin gewesen haben wir ein normales Gespräch geführt.ich bin nicht laut geworden bzw. unverschämt gewesen.Mich nervte bloß wieder dieses desinteresse.
> Außerdem habe ich niemlas gesagt das ich einen Rahmen auf Kulanz haben möchte der Gedanke wahr eine Crash-Replacement-Regelung wenn möglich.
> Habe keine Probleme wenn Speci sagt selber Schuld aber dieser schlechte Service seitens diesen Händlers und die Anschuldigen in der Vergangehheit sowas sollte nicht passieren.
> Ich bin selber im Vertrieb tätig und ich kann mir so etwas nicht erlauben.
> ...



Hi,

meine Aussage ist auch nicht voll auf dich bezogen. Aber so läuft es halt leider mittlerweile immer öfters ab. Das man mit einem Händler unzufrieden ist soll ja wirklich vorkommen. Da treffen dann halt manchmal beide in schlechter Tagesform aufeinander und das war es halt dann. 
Ich würde sagen wie beenden das Thema und du triffst einfach deine Entscheidung.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wayne70 (10. September 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi Wayne,
> 
> das habe ich an meinen S-Works HT auch. Zwar nicht so extrem wie Du aber nach 2-3 Umderehungen ist schluss. MEine XT Kurbel am 3. Bike macht bestimmt 5 Umdrehungen.



Ist doch blöd oder 
Da mach ich mir über 10 Gramm Gedanken und bereits an der Kurbel hab ich einen nicht gewollten 2 Watt Widerstand (sorry - etwas überspitzt). Wayne

PS: Wie siehts denn bei den Besitzern der S-Works Kurbel im 2009er Rahmen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (14. September 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sagt mal dreht bei euch die Kurbel mit Richtung Freilauf eigentlich hübsch noch einige Runden nach? Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass bei mir etwas Widerstand schon bei der Kurbelumdrehung auftritt. Hab dann die Kette entfernt und die Kurbe dann händisch zum drehen gebracht. Nach ca. 1,5 Runden ist dann Schluss, wenn ich sozusagen mit halber Kraft händisch anstoße. Hab den 2009er S-works Epic Carbon Rahmen mit XTR Tretlager.
> Erfahrungen hierzu? Blöd finde ich, dass am alten Stumpi von meiner Freundin, dass XT Lager dreht wie Sau



Abgesehen davon dass das Thema hier wahrscheinlich OT ist (Nabe ist ja nicht von Specialized  ) : Ich kenne das Problem von Mavic-Laufrädern, wo die Freilaufkörper mit der Zeit verschmutzen. Die haben allerdings auch eine  nicht ganz so optimale Schleifdichtung. Wenn man alles regelmäßig zerlegt und neu ölt, dann läuft's wieder sehr gut. Shimano hat meines Wissens eigentlich immer recht gute Dichtungen. Vielleicht mal den Freilauf untersuchen (Lagerspiel etc)?


----------



## Sascha Koch (14. September 2009)

Mal ein anderes Thema, ich hoffe, ich werde nicht gleich gesteinigt, aber falls einer gerade ein Epic S-Works Frame in L sucht, ich verkaufe meins, da ein neues Projekt ansteht.
Gerne mich anmailen und sonst bei Ebay beobachten, ist ab heute Abend drin

S-Works Epic Frame in L
inkl. Future Shox 100 Gabel
inkl. original S-Works Carbon Stütze (Nagelneu, noch alle Aufkleber drauf)
inkl. original Steuersatz
inkl. Sattelschelle
inkl. FSA Carbonkurbel 3 Fach BB30
inkl. XTR Umwerfer

alles aus 06/09 inkl. Rechnung 

Der Rahmen hat keine Beschädigung oder Kratzer

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Wayne70 (15. September 2009)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass das Thema hier wahrscheinlich OT ist (Nabe ist ja nicht von Specialized  ) : Ich kenne das Problem von Mavic-Laufrädern, wo die Freilaufkörper mit der Zeit verschmutzen. Die haben allerdings auch eine  nicht ganz so optimale Schleifdichtung. Wenn man alles regelmäßig zerlegt und neu ölt, dann läuft's wieder sehr gut. Shimano hat meines Wissens eigentlich immer recht gute Dichtungen. Vielleicht mal den Freilauf untersuchen (Lagerspiel etc)?



Moin. Denke nicht es ist OT ;-)
Ich sprech ja vom Tretlager im Rahmen des S-Works 2009 Carbon. Nicht vom Freilauf von Laufrädern. Da hab ich mich vielleicht nicht konkret ausgedrückt.
Mein Speci Mann wird das mal prüfen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass da wohl um eine XTR Kurbel einzubauen mit Adaptern gearbeitet wird. Da bin ich aber technisch nicht im boot.

Mein Rahmen wurde halt gerade getauscht (ein Knacken war nicht weg zu bekommen) und vorher lief die XTR Kurbel im alten Rahmen irgendwie runder. Und am WE beim Training lief die Kurbel auch an 3 anderen Specis runder (sprich länger). Mal sehen


----------



## ikimasu (15. September 2009)

Hallo 

Ich suche Bilder vom aktuellen Stumpjumper Carbon HT in der Rahmengröße 21". Habe hier auf den letzten 50 Seiten leider nichts gefunden. 

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte!


----------



## ikimasu (17. September 2009)

Hmm, scheint echt schwierig zu sein entsprechende Bilder zu finden 

Habe inzwischen auch schon Seiten wie mtbr oder flickr durch... Das ist doch echt zum verzweifeln hier ^^

Mit dem aktuellen Modell meine ich natürlich nicht nur das 2010er. Die Lackierung ist mir egal, es geht nur um die Form bzw. Proportionen bei dem großen Rahmen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. September 2009)

sieht schlimm aus wie meistens  bei 21ern....mit 26 zoll rädern ..
 schau dir die 29er an


----------



## ikimasu (17. September 2009)

Hm, naja... 29er sehen in meinen Augen generell schlimm aus... Das ist für mich keine Alternative, auch wegen dem Laufradgewicht.

Und 21" ist ja auch nicht soo groß. Zumindest besteht die Chance, dass es noch gut aussieht  

Ab 22" wäre es dann wohl die Abteilung "Gesundheitsrad"


----------



## tranquillity (17. September 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Moin. Denke nicht es ist OT ;-)
> Ich sprech ja vom Tretlager im Rahmen des S-Works 2009 Carbon. Nicht vom Freilauf von Laufrädern. Da hab ich mich vielleicht nicht konkret ausgedrückt.
> Mein Speci Mann wird das mal prüfen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass da wohl um eine XTR Kurbel einzubauen mit Adaptern gearbeitet wird. Da bin ich aber technisch nicht im boot.
> 
> Mein Rahmen wurde halt gerade getauscht (ein Knacken war nicht weg zu bekommen) und vorher lief die XTR Kurbel im alten Rahmen irgendwie runder. Und am WE beim Training lief die Kurbel auch an 3 anderen Specis runder (sprich länger). Mal sehen



Sorry, da hab ich dich wirklich missverstanden! 

Die Kurbel sollte aber in der Tat schön sauber laufen. 

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## sb84 (20. September 2009)

hallo!

Ich weiß, es ist traurig das es erst einen solchen Grund braucht das Rad hier im Forum zu zeigen. Ich verkaufe meinen Spezialized Epic S-Works Rahmen Größe L BJ 2008. VHB 1850,- weiteres dazu findet ihr bei meiner Bikemarkt-Anzeige:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/211481/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (21. September 2009)

Bilder der 2010er Bikes sind ja nun mittlerweile überall zu finden, aber hat irgendjemand mal Fotos der 2010er Teamkleidung & Co gesehen?


----------



## ullertom (26. September 2009)

da hier in letzter Zeit wenig los ist, zeige ich euch ein paar Bilder von unserer letzten Tour in Gerlos/Zillertal - bzw. von meinem neuen Bike!!!






Gruß Tom!!!


----------



## LostFocus (26. September 2009)

Schönes Epic.... Gefällt mir gut  in Rot, die gegend scheint auch Geil zu sein


----------



## Jobo21 (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

Wenig los?
Dann werd ich meins doch auch mal reinstellen. Habs zwar schon in nem anderen Thread drin, aber egal. Hier passts sowieso besser rein.









Ja ich weiss, Lenker ist breit (Syntace Lowrider mit 660mm  )
aber er fährt sich sooo toll. Hab da einfach wesentlich bessere Kontrolle beim bergabfahren.

Frag mich alle Woche mal, ob ich nicht wieder auf Duraflite umbauen soll  (optik)


----------



## Toni172 (26. September 2009)

ich würde den Lenker drauflassen. Sieht duch gut aus. Und viele Pros fahren auch mit Lowriser.


----------



## Jobo21 (26. September 2009)

Ach so, noch was. 
Würde gerne an meine schwarze SID , weisse decals dranpappen, dann harmonierts wohl besser mit dem rahmen.
Weiss jemand wo ich weisse SID-Decals herbekomme? Gibts die überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (26. September 2009)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Schönes Epic.... Gefällt mir gut  in Rot, die gegend scheint auch Geil zu sein



die Gegend war extrem Geil!!! 



höchster Punkt waren 2200HM bei Isskogel


----------



## ullertom (26. September 2009)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Ach so, noch was.
> Würde gerne an meine schwarze SID , weisse decals dranpappen, dann harmonierts wohl besser mit dem rahmen.
> Weiss jemand wo ich weisse SID-Decals herbekomme? Gibts die überhaupt?



schau mal ich Leichtbau Forum da haben einige neue Aufkleber für ihre SID machen lassen!!!


----------



## Hänschen (26. September 2009)

Dann hau ich meins auch nochmal rein.


----------



## moloko-c (26. September 2009)

Also gut, dann lass ich mich auch nicht lumpen... Mein Epic auf dem Weg zum Schachenhaus... Versäume es leider nur immer wieder "richtige" Bike-Landschaft Fotos zu machen ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2009)

2x falsche seite


----------



## moloko-c (26. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 2x falsche seite



D'accord... Muss mal wieder vernünftige Fotos machen. Zunächst muss aber bald mal ne neue Kurbel rauf ... 

Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig welche Kurbel draufkommt bzw. welche zum Epic kompatibel ist. XTR, FSA, Aerozine, die Liste der Möglichkeiten ist lange...


----------



## Hänschen (26. September 2009)

Ich persönlich finde ja die "Nichantriebsseite" immer hübscher. Bzgl Kurbel, hast du dir mal die Rotor angeguckt, die finde ich sehr hübsch.


----------



## volki3 (26. September 2009)

Gude.

Dann will ich auch ma wieder en paar Fotos von meinem Epic zeigen! 
So sah es vor dem 24 Stundenrennen in Taupilz aus 





So sah es wehrend des Rennen aus?! Naja, sauber Arbeit halt  








Platz 2 in der 3er Team Wertung 
Da hat sich doch die Reise nach Österreich gelohnt!
Aber eins kann ich sagen...?! "Das Epic ging wie die Sau"!!!

Schönen Abend noch....
Gruß Volki


----------



## moloko-c (27. September 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ja die "Nichantriebsseite" immer hübscher. Bzgl Kurbel, hast du dir mal die Rotor angeguckt, die finde ich sehr hübsch.



Hab mir die eben mal angeschaut... Hübsches Teil ... Aber leider ein Ticken schwerer als die XTR ...


----------



## Rseven (28. September 2009)

Meins





und ja, an ein Racebike gehört ein gerader Lenker und ordentlich sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (29. September 2009)

Die aktuelle Seite gefällt mir ziemlich gut, viele schöne Bikes zu sehen.


----------



## Nachbar (29. September 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Seite gefällt mir ziemlich gut, viele schöne Bikes zu sehen.




Ja, Deins besonders. 
Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe? 
Aus welchem Jahr ist das Bike?
Waren Schaltwerk und Gabel dabei serienmäßig?
Hast Du es mal gewogen?
Was sind das für Felgen?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Toni172 (29. September 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Seite gefällt mir ziemlich gut, viele schöne Bikes zu sehen.


damit das auf der neuen Seite auch so bleibt, hier mal wieder meins:  
Das gute Stück fährt sich so geil, ich habe mich noch nie so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt.


----------



## Toni172 (29. September 2009)

@rseven
wo ist das Bild Aufgenommen ?


----------



## Rseven (29. September 2009)

Hi Toni 

Am Stuiben. Da geht auf der dem alpsee abgewandten Seite ein richtig geiler Trail runter.
am Anfang etwas zerfahrener und mit vielen von den widerlichen großen runden losen Steinen und schön steil. Danach wirds richtig geil. Enge spitzkehren am anfang und dann immer flowiger. Noch schöner, als meine Heimspitzkehren Trails.


----------



## Hänschen (29. September 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Das gute Stück fährt sich so geil, ich habe mich noch nie so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt.



Sieht auch geil aus. 



			
				Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe?
> Aus welchem Jahr ist das Bike?



Ist 19" und das Bike ist mehr oder weniger ein 2009er Expert



			
				Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Waren Schaltwerk und Gabel dabei serienmäßig?



Ja beides war bereits dran, an der Sid sind nur schwarze Decals dran/drauf.



			
				Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du es mal gewogen?



Mit den Contis sind es 8860g, mit Rocket und Fred sind es 8580g



			
				Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das für Felgen?



Laufräder sind Acros A-hub .54, NoTubes ZTR Olympic und Spim CX-Ray Speichen sowie Sapim Nippel.


----------



## dragon07 (29. September 2009)

Hi
@Toni172 hübsches Bike.

Was für Reifen fährste ? Larsen TT ?? 

Was wiegt das gute Stück Gewicht?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Toni172 (30. September 2009)

@dragon
wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, ist es nicht ganz aktuell (Kein Laub in den Büschen)
z.Zt. Habe ich vorne 2,25" RocketRon und hinten 2,25" RacingRalph montiert und es ist ein zusätzlicher 2. Flaschenhalter montiert. Die Kette ist durch und nun ist eine Einfache SRAM PC59 drann. Macht aktuell 8,72kg inkl. ein leichten schicht Staub 

Gruß Torsten

Edit sagt: auf dem Bild ist vorne Larsen TT und hinten Crossmark montiert. Auch ne geile Kombi.


----------



## ullertom (5. Oktober 2009)

Am WE von der Wallberstation Richtung Erzherzog Johann Klause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rseven (5. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich 2 schlechte bilder von meien Beiden Hts.
Das Epic kennt ihr bereits.

Hier mein altes, jetzt das meiner Freundin(wurde natürlich bissel modifiziert):





Und mein - ich würde sogar sagen - leichtes






Grüße,

Chris


----------



## volki3 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gude Gemeinde!

Heute war ich ma Fleißig 
Habe heut Kurbel und Kassette getauscht 
Somit ist jetzt der Komplette Antrieb auf XTR! So wie ich haben wollte 





So wie da steht, so soll es auch erstma bleiben?!
Schönes Wochenende noch!

Gruß
Volki


----------



## Dirkinho (10. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schick. Gewicht?


----------



## volki3 (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke!
Bisschen über 11kg oder so? Hab leider nur ne Personenwaage?!
Genaues Gewicht reiche ich noch mach!


----------



## Hänschen (10. Oktober 2009)

Sieht richtig schick aus das Epic, wenn ich die weißen Sättel sehe bin ich auch stark am überlegen ob ich nicht auch nen weißen hochmachen soll.


----------



## moloko-c (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie verlief die Montage der XTR-Kurbel? Ohne Probleme?

Hab auch ein 09er Epic und demnächst ist ne neue Kurbel fällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja, für das dass ich es zum erstenmal gemacht haben, würde ich sagen ging es ganz gut


----------



## ullertom (10. Oktober 2009)

evtl. noch einen weißen Laufradsatz - dann wäre es noch Perfect`er !!!

was bringts denn auf die Waage?


----------



## ccpirat (11. Oktober 2009)

Rseven schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich 2 schlechte bilder von meien Beiden Hts.
> Das Epic kennt ihr bereits.
> 
> Hier mein altes, jetzt das meiner Freundin(wurde natürlich bissel modifiziert):
> ...




Sehr schön, da sieht man wenigstens das sie auch gefahren werden...


----------



## Sascha Koch (11. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe S-Works HT Frame 2009er Modell mit Future Shox 90 Rahmengröße 19Zoll
Kein Sturz oder Kratzer, Top Zustand bei Interesse bitte melden 
Dabei sind:
Rahmen
Gabel
Steuersatz
Sattelstütze
Sattelklemme
Kettenstrebenschutz
alles original Zubehör 
inkl. Original Kartonhttp://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/329117]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rseven (11. Oktober 2009)

@cc pirat
ohoh, dass so ein "Erscheinungsbild" als gefahren bezeichnet wird . Zumindest meine sind selten so sauber. Selbst im Sommer wenns staubig wird sehen die übler aus. Einzig Kette und Laufbuchsen putze ich. Der Rest kommt nur für Rennen ab. Wie leicht dann der Hobel wieder wird


----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2009)

13,2 Kilo

Partliste:



> Specialized Pitch M
> Manitou Nixon 160 Intrinsic
> Elixir R 200+185mm
> DT Swiss XM180
> ...


----------



## LostFocus (12. Oktober 2009)

Epic....


----------



## privilegia (12. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal, was für ne eigenwillige Sattelposition???
Und bitte mach den silbernen Vorbau weg!


----------



## Dirkinho (12. Oktober 2009)

Fat Albert auf nem Epic? Wäre ehr was fürn Pitch! Da empfehle ich Dir Nobby Nics oder Rocket Rons! Da sparst Du locker 400 g und mehr (XXlight Schläuche!). Und der Vorbau geht gar nicht, ansonsten toller Hobel!


----------



## LostFocus (12. Oktober 2009)

Sattel war wegen Transport im Auto  runtergestellt... hatte  den noch ned  hochgemacht.Ist der Originale  Vorbau is Nicht  Silber die Teile sind Poliert, genauso wie die Kurbel,Federwippe,Schnellspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steggle (12. Oktober 2009)

ah ok. sind die teile dann nur noch mit klarlack versehen worden, oder? 
hast du die federwippe selbst ausgebaut? noch ne frage, was sind das für felgen?


----------



## TT-296 (12. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


>



schön, hier auch mal wieder ne Abfahrtsmaschine zu sehen (... jaja, der thread ist im CC-Bereich, aber es geht ja in erster Linie um Specialized).

Ums optisch noch runder zu machen, würde ich dir empfehlen, die blaue Wippe in dem gleichen Eloxalrot (wie die Hope-Teile) umlackieren zu lassen. Ganz super wäre natürlich auch die graue Manitou in dem gleichen Farbton erstrahlen zu lassen. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie leicht oder schwer die zu zerlegen und vor allem wieder zusammenzubauen ist.


----------



## TT-296 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ein wenig rumgebastelt. Könnte dann so aussehen:





... gut, dass Eloxalrot an der Gabel wäre vielleicht doch nicht die beste Option.


----------



## Dooley (12. Oktober 2009)

hey,

sieht stark aus mit roter wippe
wo kann man denn sowas machen lassen u was kostet der spaß?
hätte lust meine am pitch pro 2008 in gold oder schwarz lackieren zu lassen.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2009)

oh, sry, hab übersehen das der Thread im CC Bereich ist  ganz ehrlich.
Aber das Rad wird auch für lange Touren und CC lastigen Einsatz genutzt,
natürlich auch darüber 

wow, TT-296, danke für die Mühe, sieht schon echt sehr nett aus was du
da gemacht hast.
Die Gabel zerlegen ist kein Problem, hatte sie schon sehr oft zerlegt...
Jedoch ist der Lack echt sehr sehr geil und widerstandsfähig und die Schriftzüge sind
keine Sticker sondern da ist die Gabel "Raw", darum wärs schade, jedoch 
wäre das trotzdem erstrebenswert die Gabel rot zu machen.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Oktober 2009)

Aber die Wippe würde ich eloxieren lassen. Sieht auch mit der grauen Gabel klasse aus Kannste ja übern Winter machen, wenns eh nicht so DAS Bikewetter hat.


----------



## Dooley (13. Oktober 2009)

wo kann man denn die wippe eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Lateralus (13. Oktober 2009)

Dooley schrieb:


> wo kann man denn die wippe eloxieren lassen?



Frag mal hier im Forum oder benutz die SuFu. Es gibt hier ein paar Member, die sowas für einen schmalen Euro machen.


----------



## TT-296 (13. Oktober 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Frag mal hier im Forum oder benutz die SuFu. Es gibt hier ein paar Member, die sowas für einen schmalen Euro machen.



Wenn du Welche gefunden hast, kannst du mir bitte ne PM schicken. Würd mich auch mal interessierenm, wer sowas macht. Aber lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn die es deutlich günstiger hinkriegen, als jemand vor Ort. Denn schließlich musst du den Hin- und Rückversand ja noch oben drauf rechnen. Von daher würde ich dir empfehlen, auch mal die ansässigen Firmen bei dir zu checken und/oder in Bikeläden vor Ort zu fragen, ob die jemanden kennen, der sowas macht. 

Ich werd mir demnächt wohl die Kurbel pulverbeschichten lassen. Soll um die 35 EUR kosten. Hab aber noch nicht direkt mit den Leuten gesprochen. Ein Lackierer wollte 40 + MwSt ... also Preisvergleich lohnt sich immer. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob's jemand hier im Forum günstiger anbieten würde bzw. ob das ein guter Preis wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (14. Oktober 2009)

Kuhjand kann Euch auf jeden Fall Teile pulvern...ob der auch eloxiert weiß ich nicht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=18334


----------



## ccpirat (14. Oktober 2009)

Falls noch jemand an einem Stück Bikegeschichte Interresiert ist.

Hab hier ein neues "25 Jahre Stumpjumper" Buch in festem Einband übrig. Kontakt einfach per PN.


----------



## DerEismann (16. Oktober 2009)

Mal nichts von Speci....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9mhcim3dQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version)[/ame] 

Aber trotzdem mega geil..... 
Da macht der Weg zur Arbeit doch mal Spaß 

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## TT-296 (16. Oktober 2009)

Das Video von Danny MacAskill ist schon top (vor allem auch das mit den über 1Mio Views bei Youtube), aber wieso postest du das in diesem Thread? Aber wer bei mtb-news nicht nur im Forum unterwegs ist, dürfte schon vor einiger Zeit drüber gestolpert sein.

Wenn uns die Specialized-Themen ausgehen sollten, könnte ich nochmal meine Frage von neulich in den Raum werfen: Hat jemand schon Bilder der 2010er Team Replica Sachen gefunden? Oder auch von anderer Speci-Bikewear?


----------



## volki3 (20. Oktober 2009)

Gude.

So, ich wollte dann noch das Gewischt von meinem Epic nachreichen!








Ist das jetzt Gut oder eher noch Schwer???

Gruß
Volki


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das es etwas schwer ist, oder mittel, aber nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (20. Oktober 2009)

stimmt ... man hätte was leichteres erwarten können. die komponenten, die du drauf hast, sind ja eigentlich schon ziemlich gewichtsoptimiert. ist denn der alurahmen deutlich schwerer als das carbon-pendant?


----------



## volki3 (20. Oktober 2009)

okay, die Laufräder hauen nochma Richtig rein mit Fast 1,9 kg?!


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2009)

wtf, 1,9 Kilo? ernsthaft?

Mein recht Hardcoretauglichen Endurolaufräder wiegen gradmal 1,7 Kilo
und die sind eine ganz andere Einsatzklasse als die am Epic verbauten CC LRS.

Also da würde, wenn das wirklich so ist, deutliches Verbesserungspotentail drin stecken.

Ansonsten sind ja die Teile auf den ersten Blick Sahne.

Am Sattel geht sicher noch einiges, ca. 100g.
würde mir mal den SLR TT ankucken, geht in Ebay um die 50 Euro weg,
wiegt nur 130g. und ist recht gemütlich.

Lightschläuche verbaut?

Felgenband raus und 2 Lagen Gewebeband rum,
sparst nochmal 20-30g. rotierende Masse.


----------



## ullertom (20. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte auch es wäre leichter - vor allem wegen der XTR Kurbel, die bringt ja mit Lager nur ca. 770g auf die Waage,
auch wenn du einen Sub 1,5kg LRS einbaust bist du immer noch bei 11,2kg,
schon schwer das Ganze????

Reifen fahre ich die 2,1 RocketRon mit ContiSS und Hope LRS mit 1450g.
Eggbeater 4ti, SLR Sattel, AluSchrauben, KMC X10 SL- sonst Original!!!
jetzt habe ich einen F99 mit TiSchrauben und Easton SL Carbon Lenker mit Procraft Griffe drangeschraubt,

Gewicht an der Waage 10,92kg - fahrfertig!!!

kommen noch Ashima 160/140mm - jetzt habe ich Avid 160/140mm,
XTR 11/34 Kassette,

dann werde ich bei 10,7kg liegen - fahrfertig!!!

Bilder folgen natürlich!!!

möchte noch eine XTR Kurbel - macht nochmal 200g gegenüber der Shimano Kurbel, die ca. 970g mit Lager wiegt,

dann bin ich bei 10,5kg - ein Traum!!!

Tom


----------



## volki3 (20. Oktober 2009)

ähm...
Ich dachte auch es sei Leichter? Hab so mit 11-11,2 kg gerechnet!
War eben nochma draußen und hab es nochma am die Wagge gehangen.
Jetzt war ich bei 11,45??? Aber immer noch Schwer?!
Werde der Sache mal am Wochenende nach gehen. Jetzt bin ich erstma Bisschen Ebschi 

Was für ein Gewebeband anstand des Felgenband?
Lightschläuche hab ich net verbaut.
Die Nummer mit dem SLR TT werde ich vielleicht mal in angriff nehmen. Das aber erst später, komme mit dem Sattel der jetzt drauf ist sehr Gut zurecht!!!
Laufräder werden dann das nächste sein! Hat einer einen Guten Tipp?
Viel sollen sie auch nicht Kosten


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2009)

Gewebeband, Tesafilm, wie auch immer  
deutlich leichter als Felgenband und geht genauso,
bin so auch schon Downhill im Bikepark gefahren und hatte keine Probleme,
sollte bei einem CC Rad erst recht gehen 

Ich verstehe aber bei deinem Rad nicht wo das Gewicht herkommt 

Die Sattelstütze ist sicher kein Leichtgewicht,
aber sonst....der Rahmen wird ja auch nicht soviel auf den Rippen haben, oder?

Oder deine Waage spinnt ?


----------



## TT-296 (20. Oktober 2009)

@volki3:

also unter 11kg solltest du relativ einfach kommen, wenn du bei den Laufrädern Gewicht sparst. Und hier macht es eigentlich auch am meisten Sinn. Ein paar hundert Gramm Einsparung an der rotierenden Masse, merkt man auch. Alle andere Tuningmaßnahmen machen eher aus optischen Gründen Sinn. Denn wenn du wirklich auf totalen Leichtbau gehen wollen würdest, kämst du um nen Carbonrahmen nicht drumherum.


----------



## ullertom (20. Oktober 2009)

man braucht nicht einen Carbonrahmen um  leicht bauen zu können!!!

mein Rotwild mit Alurahmen hatte in der leichtesten Stufe - 8,7kg

die Thomson wiegt ca. das selbe wie die orig. Stütze, da es keine Masterpice Elite ist,

meine 2,1er RocketRon sind ausgewogen mit ca. 385g, 
die Schläuche haben 95g,
einen LRS bekommst du günstig bei Actionsports, EgleParts, usw. einfach mal Google`n,
meine orig. Kassette hat ca. 380g - die XTR ca. 240g - macht ca. 140g,
Griffe, Kette, Pedale, Barends usw. sind alles Teile die sich auf der Waage bemerkbar machen - und Leichtbau ist nicht billig!!!
und 100g kannst du beim Sattel nicht rausholen wenn du deinen tauscht,

stell dich doch auf deine Waage, merke dir dein Gewicht, nimm dein Bike und stell dich nochmal auf die Waage - neues Gewicht abzgl. dein Gewicht ist Bikegewicht - vielleicht spinnt ja deine Waage ooooder dein kpl. LRS hat mehr als 1,9kg,


----------



## Ajos (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, habe auch ein Epic: Nur zur Zeit folgendes Problem:
Ich brauche neue Bremsen und hinten stört der Brain-Dämpfer eigentlich immer. Was könnt ihr in meinem Fall empfehlen.
Bisher gefahren ( Avid Juicy 5, Magura Louise, jetzt Shimano XT montiert siehe Bilder)
Ich weiß, gehört eigentlich in das Bremsen Forum, aber hier sind die Speci Spezialisten!!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/494610

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/494609

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/494608


----------



## volki3 (20. Oktober 2009)

Es Liegt bestimmt an der Waage? Gekauft habe ich es mit 12 kg (war beim Händler auf der Waage)?!
Es muß ja Leichter sein!!!
Lenker, vorbau, stütze, kassette und Kurbel getauscht!!! 
Auf den totalen Leichtbau will ich eigentlich nicht gehen und Carbon kommt nicht in frage!
So, 11 kg oder Bisschen drunter wären toll 
LSR wird dann erst nächstes Jahr kommen, übern Winter werde ich es erstma so fahren!
Naja, dann schieben wir mal der Waage die Schuld zu und ich kann beruhigt Schlafen 
Die Waage geht dann Morgen wieder zurück und ich mache mal die Nummer, stell dich mit Bike auf die Waage hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal so eine Spezialwaage wo die Sachen jedoch deutlich leichter waren 

probier es mal mit einer Digitalen Personenwaage.
Ohne Rad draufstellen
mit Rad draufstellen

das Ergebnis vergleichst du mal mit dem der Hängewaage,
weicht es komplett ab stimmt evtl. was nicht mit dem Teil.
Kommst du in etwa auf das gleiche wird es wohl so sein 
das deine liebste eine Diät braucht


----------



## ullertom (20. Oktober 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Die Waage geht dann Morgen wieder zurück und ich mache mal die Nummer, stell dich mit Bike auf die Waage hihi



war nur gut gemeint, so kannst du zwei verschiedene Varianten testen!!!


----------



## volki3 (20. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> war nur gut gemeint, so kannst du zwei verschiedene Varianten testen!!!




weiß ich ja, bin ja auch dankbar da für


----------



## privilegia (21. Oktober 2009)

@ajos:

Ich kenne das Problem, da ich schon häufiger mit der Montage der Bremsen am Hinterbau des "alten" Epics zu tun hatte.
Mein Optimum:
FORMULA Bremsen. Ich kann dir gern Bilder schicken, da stört wirklich keine Bremsleitung am Brain-Dämpfer.
Ähnliche Erfahrungen konnte ich sonst nur mit abgewinkelten Bremsleitungen von Magura machen.


----------



## Dirkinho (21. Oktober 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> So, ich wollte dann noch das Gewischt von meinem Epic nachreichen!
> 
> ...




Moin,

nmelde mich auch noch kurz zu Wort. Also mit nem schönen LRS wie Nope Atmosphere (1495 g) solltest Du die 11er Marke knacken. Meins wiegt 10,7 kg fahrfertig in L (Carbon Rahmen, vermutlich ähnlich schwer wie Dein Alu, XT Kurbel, Marta SL). Ich hatte viel bei Sattel und Stütze rausgeholt (SLR mit 135 g und KCNC Stütze mit 170 g!). 

Ich würde mir nur die Atmosphere holen (Deine aktuellen passen farblich eh nicht doll) und gut, evtl. noch Schaumstoffgriffe (spart kanpp 100 g). Ansonsten tolles Bike, Glückwunsch!


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (21. Oktober 2009)

moin! ich hab gerade mein 2010er stumpi fsr expert in black bestellt! ich freu mich tierisch drauf! wer von euch fährt es noch?

die serienkurbel tausche ich gegen ne xtr! ansonsten vlt. später mal die naben (evtl. gegen hope)!

kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## ullertom (21. Oktober 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> weiß ich ja, bin ja auch dankbar da für



und??? schon gewogen???

Tom


----------



## der Steelman (21. Oktober 2009)

hy leute!
hat zufällig jemand von euch einen silbernen specialized alu lenker (Flatbar/25,4 durchmesser)den er nicht mehr braucht 
grüße maik


----------



## volki3 (21. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> und??? schon gewogen???
> 
> Tom



Gude.

So, also ich komme dann auf 11,2 - 11,3 kg 

@Dirkinho
Danke für den Tipp! Die gehe ja auch noch vom Preis her?!
Taugen die den was? Ich meine, ich gehe nicht grad zimperlich mit meinem Bike um...?
Die aktuellen passen wirklich nicht zum Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich kenne 6 Leute, die den LRS fahren und habe von keinen aussergewöhnlichen Problemen gehört. Fahre auch Rennen und Garadsee damit (75 kg) seit 2 Jahren!

Fazit:


----------



## ullertom (21. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube auch das du mit dem LRS zu dem Preis nichts falsch machen kannst, wollte ich mir auch kaufen bin aber dann zu einem Hope mit FRM333 gekommen mit ca. 1450g,


----------



## Ajos (21. Oktober 2009)

@-privilegia:

Ja, wie schon im Bremsen Forum geschrieben wirds ne Formula. 
Schade, dass die Auswahl so klein ist.


----------



## volki3 (21. Oktober 2009)

@Dirkinho + ullertom

Danke!
Er steht schon auf dem Wunschzettel


----------



## ullertom (24. Oktober 2009)

Update:
XTR 11/34 Kassette,
Ashima 160/140mm,
Syntace F99 mit Easton EC 70,
KMC X 10 SL,
Eggbeater 4ti,
und Kleinzeug (AluSchrauben,TiSchrauben,Schaltwerksrollen)


----------



## IGGY (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte auch so gerne ein Epic 
Will nicht jemand tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanonental (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Spezialized-Gemeinde,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr wisst, wie das Brain System eigentlich funktioniert. Ich habe etwas über ein Massenträgheitsventil gehört, weiß aber nicht, was es damit auf sich hat.
Würde mich über eine Aufklärung freuen 

MfG Kanonental


----------



## Kanonental (28. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Update:
> XTR 11/34 Kassette,
> Ashima 160/140mm,
> Syntace F99 mit Easton EC 70,
> ...



Was ist denn das eig. für ein Epic???


----------



## Farodin (28. Oktober 2009)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spezialized-Gemeinde,
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr wisst, wie das Brain System eigentlich funktioniert. Ich habe etwas über ein Massenträgheitsventil gehört, weiß aber nicht, was es damit auf sich hat.
> Würde mich über eine Aufklärung freuen
> 
> MfG Kanonental



HIER findest Du Infos zur Funktionsweise des Brain.

LG


----------



## LostFocus (28. Oktober 2009)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Was ist denn das eig. für ein Epic???




Ein 2009er Epic in Rot 


ich Verkaufe mein Epic wer Interesse hat 2009er Schwarz  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kanonental (28. Oktober 2009)

Was wiegt denn dein rotes Epic???


----------



## Farodin (28. Oktober 2009)

Ähm schau nochmal genauer hin...


----------



## Kanonental (29. Oktober 2009)

Ups

Ich finde es HAMMERGEIL! Die GAbel sieht ja mal richtig geil aus passend zu dem rot. Hast du es getunt??? Wie viel musstest du für diese Rennfeile bezahlen??


----------



## ullertom (29. Oktober 2009)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> Ich finde es HAMMERGEIL! Die GAbel sieht ja mal richtig geil aus passend zu dem rot. Hast du es getunt??? Wie viel musstest du für diese Rennfeile bezahlen??



Danke, Danke!!!
es ist eine "normale" Fox Gabel mit 100mm FW,
ja das weiß und rot passt immer gut - siehe auch mein Rotwild (der Sattel wurde vom Rotwild aufs Epic geschraubt)
ja, ich tune meine Bike`s immer selber - das schönste Hobby was es gibt für mich und das Kostenintensivste!!!


----------



## Kanonental (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja man gönnt sich ja sonnst nichts


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo jungs
Habe heute ein expert carbon angeschaut. Der rahmen einfach geil. Verdammt, warum muss specialized sooooooo riesen preise haben. UNd daqs bei dem gewicht. Die kurbel ist einfach ********. Warum bringen sie es nicht fertig ne gscheite kurbel und parts zu montieren. Für den preis könnte man das doch verlangen. Schade hwürde nämlöich gerne eins zulegen. DEr rahmen hat potenzial. Werde es mir überlegen. 4800.- Sfr ist ne menge für den bock. Was meint ihr dazu? gruess onkel_doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (1. November 2009)

Ich weiß das dies schon ein sehr geiles Bike ist. Und auch ne Menge Holz kostet. Aber wer technisch weit entwickelte Bikes fahren möchte, der muß auch dafür zahlen. So ist das leider. ABER die Kurbel geht wirklich gar nicht. Warum bringen sie diese Kurbel, die ja nicht schlecht ist, mal in einem Speci-Design raus?


----------



## Groudon (1. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass gute Technik soooo viel kostet. Specialized haut da doch noch sehr viel drauf im Vergleich zu den direkten Kontrahenden (Cannondale, Trek, Scott) ... mit einem Versender wie Canyon kann man es ja preislich nicht vergleichen (was aber nicht heißt, dass deren Bikes schlecht wären!)


----------



## privilegia (1. November 2009)

Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Die anderen Amis hauen auch sehr ordentlich drauf!
Gerade das Kannonenrohr. Aber für mich ist Speci schon innovativer, gerade was die breite Palette angeht.


----------



## Hänschen (1. November 2009)

Wenn ich mal gucke was Scott für Komponenten ans Rad baut nimmt sich das nichts im Vergleich zu Speci.


----------



## moloko-c (1. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

die olle Deore-Kurbel an meinem 09er Epic Comp (siehe Galerie) ist nun langsam runtergeschrubbt... Wollte mir nun was leichteres zulegen und bin angetan von der KCNC K-Type (kriegt hier in diversen Threads ein relativ gutes Feedback):

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=498

Bin jetzt gerade ein wenig überfordert ob das Teil zu meinem Epic überhaupt kompatibel ist, hatte schon öfters mal aufgeschnappt dass eine Kurbelmontage beim Epic immer so ne Sache ist :

- Lagerbreite Kurbel 68/73mm --> Lagerbreite Epic ???
- Was muss ich noch beachten?

Könnte jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (2. November 2009)

Hallo 
HAbe meinen händler mal durch die Blume gefragt ob es möglich ist ne Truvative Noir drauf zu schrauben. Die antwort war: geht nicht...spezielles mass. Ne XT oder XTR ginge aber. 

Glaube musst dich direkt informieren.

Gruss jens



moloko-c schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die olle Deore-Kurbel an meinem 09er Epic Comp (siehe Galerie) ist nun langsam runtergeschrubbt... Wollte mir nun was leichteres zulegen und bin angetan von der KCNC K-Type (kriegt hier in diversen Threads ein relativ gutes Feedback):
> 
> ...


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahja ... soweit ich weiß ist ne NOIR auch mit BSA 68/73 fahrbar

miss einfach mal dein Tretlager-Rohr - wenn es 68mm oder 73mm hat, sollte jede Kurbel eigentlich reingehen ... außer vlt die BB30 Standart-Dinger (wie z.B. die Truvativ XX (gibts aber auch als BSA))


----------



## Hänschen (8. November 2009)

Gestern war das Wetter mal wieder schön.


----------



## Assfight (8. November 2009)

Mit nem Handy geschossen, das Speci hat's scharf gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (8. November 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Gestern war das Wetter mal wieder schön.



Hi, sieht wirklich gut aus!!was wiegt der Bock??

Gruß Max


----------



## Hänschen (8. November 2009)

Danke, 8720g laut Hängewaage.


----------



## Dirkinho (8. November 2009)

schick, was für ne Kurbel hast Du da denn drauf? Aerozine?


----------



## Hänschen (8. November 2009)

Genau, Aerozine mit FRM Blättern.


----------



## Dirkinho (9. November 2009)

nett, biste denn zufrieden oder merkst Du Flex oder andere negative Eigenschaften? Man liest ja so einiges über die Kurbel.


----------



## Dirtbiker94 (9. November 2009)

mein Specialized p2 von 2004..... Aufgerüstet mit singlespeed, Marzocchi Dj 1 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2009)

cross country racing!


----------



## Hänschen (9. November 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> nett, biste denn zufrieden oder merkst Du Flex oder andere negative Eigenschaften? Man liest ja so einiges über die Kurbel.



Ich glaube ich gehöre zu den Leuten die "kleinere" Unterschiede nicht merken oder merken wollen. Ich wiege 81kg und merke eigentlich nicht das sie für mich zu weich ist, schaltet auch mit den FRM Blättern sauber und ist einigermaßen leicht und optisch ansprechend in meinen Augen.


----------



## moraa (10. November 2009)

Nach kleinen Änderungen hier mal wieder mein Rockhopper:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

hammer rad, hammer bilder


----------



## moraa (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hammer rad, hammer bilder



Danke!

Bildqualitätstechnisch bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, geht aber mit dem Handy wohl nicht viel besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

naja... du hast doch sicher gecheatet und noch manipuliert


----------



## moraa (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... du hast doch sicher gecheatet und noch manipuliert



Was heißt den cheaten und manipulieren?

Klar ist das Bild bearbeitet worden:

in PS CS4 Rahmen, Tonwerte, (teilweise: Tiefen/Lichter,) Gradationskurven,  USM (60/0,6/0), bikubisch schärfer skaliert.

Aber ist das Cheaten, im Sinne von betrügen, schummeln, be********n...? 

Wenn ich den Regenbogen dazugefügt hätte, ok, dann ja, sonst aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

das war au ein scherz  was fuer ne kamera/handy is es denn?


----------



## Clemens (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das war au ein scherz  was fuer ne kamera/handy is es denn?




wohl dem, der Exif-Daten lesen kann...

Hersteller  Nokia  
Kamera  6220c-1  
Aufnahmezeit  2009-11-06 14:39:29  
Blende  f/2.8  
Belichtungszeit  1/250 s  
Brennweite (35 mm äquivalent)  n/a  
Brennweite (echt)  5.6 mm  
Koordinaten  n/a  
Speicherplatz  417.1 KB


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

sry, bin halt net der profi photograf  DAMIT kenn ich mich nun net aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (14. November 2009)

@moraa:Wie immer super Bilder! Hast es echt drauf. Auch aus Handybildern mittels PS4 noch etwas herauszukitzeln!


----------



## moraa (14. November 2009)

privilegia schrieb:


> @moraa:Wie immer super Bilder! Hast es echt drauf. Auch aus Handybildern mittels PS4 noch etwas herauszukitzeln!



Auch dir vielen Dank!

Damit´s nicht ganz ot wird hier noch mal ein älteres Bild. Hoffe das wurde noch nicht eingestellt.







Wer findet das Rad?


----------



## Hänschen (15. November 2009)

Vllt weiß ja hier jemand Rat, wollte bei meiner Sid heute den Druck überprüfen, kam sie so weich vor letztens. Na ja ich die Pumpe aufgeschraubt und es hat gezischt und die Gabel ist ca 4cm eingetaucht. 

Na ja habe dann mal testweise 150psi reingedrückt, danach die Pumpe wieder rauf und es waren nur noch 100. Was ist da los?


----------



## DerEismann (15. November 2009)

Also Hänschen... 
Wenn Du beim Pumpe abschrauben zu lang brauchst, können schon mal locker 25PSI entfleuchen... Beim drauf drehen fleuchen dann wieder so einiges an PSI neben dem Gewinde raus...

Somit ist der Druckunterschied schnell zu erklären...

Also nächstes mal beim Pumpen die Kippe aus dem Hals und 
den Kaffe aus der Hand ;-)

Ansonsten probier mal eine andere Pumpe...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## Hänschen (15. November 2009)

Ich habe beide Kammern mal komplett entleert, dann die positiv befüllt und dann die negativ. Jetzt kommt sie mir wieder strafer vor. Also in der negativen Kammer noch Luft war hat der Druck in der positiven nicht gehalten bzw kam ein extrem langes zischen. Muss morgen mal ne Proberunde drehen und ggfs mal eine andere Pumpe probieren.


----------



## BigTobi (15. November 2009)

@ moraa

die Farbe vom Bike gefällt


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. November 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Auch dir vielen Dank!
> 
> Damit´s nicht ganz ot wird hier noch mal ein älteres Bild. Hoffe das wurde noch nicht eingestellt.
> 
> ...




Schönes Rad.Top!


----------



## probschdi (16. November 2009)

besonders die farbe is geil! die fotos sind auch klasse!


----------



## moraa (17. November 2009)

Danke für eure Kommentare!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (23. November 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand was der 2010er M5 S-Works wiegt?


----------



## Sascha Koch (23. November 2009)

Zu viel


----------



## Kanonental (23. November 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand was der 2010er M5 S-Works wiegt?



HAllo,

das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber bestimmt kein leichtgewicht!
Was wiegt denn eig. der 09er epic carbon rahmen???


----------



## pd1 (29. November 2009)

Hier mein Epic .....




Gruß Patrick


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (29. November 2009)

Schönes Epic


----------



## earlofwine (30. November 2009)

Hey, hätte ein paar Fragen an die Speci-Experten und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:
(hatte bisher nie Specialized)
Möchte mir für kommende Saison ein neues Hardtail aufbauen.
1. Rahmengröße:
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern bezüglich der Rahmengrößen?
Fahre bisher eigentlich immer 19" mit ca. 60cm Rahmenlänge.
Beim Stumpjumper hat aber laut Tabelle schon der 18" ne Länge von 60cm.
Leider hat mein Händler (obwohl Concept-store) keine HT in 18" oder 19" in der Ausstellung. Also welchen nehmen? (Tendiere eigentlich zum 18")
Daten entsprechen ungefähr Scott Scale in L, welches ich gefahren bin.

2. Framekit:
Laut Händler ist es nicht möglich ne weiße Gabel zum Framekit zu bekommen. Angeblich nur schwarz. Würde aber gerne die Team-Lackierung mit weißer S90 Gabel haben. Im Komplettbike gibt es ne weiße, aber nur die mattschwarze Lackierung. 
Wenn Specialized schon eigene Gabeln in verschiedenen Farben herstellt, können sie diese doch auch verkaufen oder?

3. Gewichtsangaben:
Habe festgestellt, dass genaue Gewichtsangaben ziemlich schwer zu finden sind. Mich würden folgende interessieren:
- Gewicht S-Works HT Rahmen 18"
- Gewicht S90 Gabel
- Gewicht 2-fach Carbonkurbel mit Lager

Hoffe es ist nicht unverschämt euch mit diesen Fragen zu überhäufen, doch wo, wenn nicht hier kann ich Antworten finden.

Danke schon mal!
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

